# !!August Mummies Club!! XXXCONGRATS TO ALL NEW ARRIVALSXXX



## cleckner04

:blue::pink:Hey girls! If you are new to this thread, feel free to let me know in a PM and I will add you to the list! Just tell me your due date & what you are having if you know!! Also, welcome to our club!!:blue::pink:

*August 1*
Mimiso (Shamiso- July 21, 2009- 7 lb. 14 oz.)

*August 2*
MishC (Elissa- August 4,2009 -6 lb. 13 oz.)
puddingqueen (Jasemine- August 14, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
rubywoo77 (Amelia- July 21, 2009- 6 lb.)

*August 3*
tmr1234 (Lucas- August 4, 2009- 8 lb. 4 oz.)
joeyjo (George- August 3, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
MummyBurgo (Dion- August 8, 2009- 8 lb. 6 oz.)
lindypops (Eve- August 7, 2009- 7 lb. 9 oz.)
HeidiLSparks (Caylee- July 31, 2009- 7 lb. 7 oz.)
babyboo29 (Annabelle- August 3, 2009- 6 lb. 11 oz.)

*August 4*
littleowl (Emily- August 13, 2009- 6 lb. 13 oz.)
nuttymummy (Abbi- August 13, 2009- 8 lb.)
spidey (Kira- August 14,2009- 10 lb. 1 oz.)
Kiddo (Harvey- August 9, 2009- 7 lb. 7 oz.)

*August 5*
poppymist (Warren- August 2, 2009- 6 lb. 8 oz.)
JennaSmith (****- August 18, 2009- 9 lb. 8 oz.)
bun-in-oven (Brandon- July 26, 2009- 7 lb. 1 oz.)
Ducky77 (Anaya- July 18, 2009- 6 lb. 8 oz.)

*August 6*
ShadowRat (Vincent- July 28, 2009- 7 lb. 8 oz.)
Zoya (Kanu- August 7, 2009- 7 lb. 6 oz.)
gwiff (Tomos- July 29, 2009- 6 lb. 14 oz.)

*August 7*
golcarlilly (Myles- August 14, 2009- 9 lb. 12 oz.) 
PrincessSoph (Summer- July 28, 2009- 6 lb. 11 oz.)
xxCarolinexx (Carla- August 18, 2009- 12 lb. 1 oz.)

*August 8*
trace123 (Oliver- August 10, 2009- 9 lb. 5 oz.)
cleckner04 (Emma- August 11, 2009- 7 lb. 14 oz.)
augustbaby09 (Mia- August 21, 2009- 7 lb. 15 oz.)
FairySam (Amelia- August 12, 2009- 7 lb. 7 oz.)

*August 9*
smith87999 (Gage- July 20, 2009- 7 lb. 2 oz.)
avabear73 (Finlay- July 18, 2009- 4 lb. 8 oz.) 
Tsia (Mylo- August 9, 2009- 6 lb. 10 oz.)

*August 10*
annalw21 (Lily- August 10, 2009- 7 lb. 3 oz.)
ckc (****- August 10, 2009- ****)

*August 11*
Mary Jo (Adam- August 15, 2009- 8 lb. 1 oz.)
aries5486 (Jenna- August 6, 2009- 5 lb. 6 oz.)
ashnbump (Kara-July 6, 2009- 4 lb. 5 oz.)

*August 12*
MollyApple (****- August 22, 2009- 7 lb. 3 oz.)

*August 13*
mumtobeagain (Brooke- August 24, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
xarxa (Embla- August 15, 2009- 8 lb. 2 oz.)

*August 14*
LucyEmma (Joshua- June 10, 2009- 2 lb. 8 oz.)
ZoeBunny (George- August 9, 2009- 6 lb. 15 oz.)

*August 15*
Boothh (Jesse- August 15, 2009- 8 lb. 9 oz.)
lisa_33 (Maisie- RIP Little Angel)
lisalove (Isobel- August 7, 2009- 6 lb. 14 oz.)
Hannah (Addison- August 24, 2009- 7 lb. 8 oz.)

*August 16*
elly75 (Christian- August 23, 2009- 7 lb. 8 oz.)

*August 17*
leo (Dylan- August, 17,2009- 7 lb. 14 oz.)
costgang (Josh- August 4, 2009- 7 lb. 13 oz.)
MegGem (Adelia- July 26, 2009- 6 lb. 14 oz.) 

*August 18*
TTC LADY (Riya- August 24, 2009- 8 lb. 2 oz.)
Torianna (Ivy- August 11,2009- 6 lb. 12 oz.)
Tacey (Alice- August 22, 2009- 8 lb. 7 oz.)

*August 19*
Carlz (Jacob- August 24, 2009- 7 lb. 15 oz.) 

*August 20*
m_t_rose (Jacob- August 26, 2009- 8 lb. 6 oz.)

*August 21*
Gabrielle (Jack- July 19, 2009- 6 lb. 6 oz.)
Aunty E (Imogen- August 25, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
jelr (Natasha- August 22, 2009- 8 lb. 10 oz.)

*August 22*
lalalistic (Poppy- August 21, 2009- 7 lb.)
jaseXmels
tillymum (Chloe- August 20, 2009- 6 lb. 15 oz.)
TheNewWife (Emma- August 22, 2009- 8 lb. 1 oz.)

*August 23*
Pippin (Samuel- August 25, 2009- 8 lb. 8 oz.)
CARTER157 (Kelsey- August 6, 2009- 7 lb. 10 oz.)

*August 24*
overcomer79
Staceymy (Lexie- August 13, 2009- 6 lb.)

*August 25*
mossy1985 
Vici (Imogen- August 27, 2009- 8 lb. 13 oz.)
Jai_Jai

*August 26*
emmajane
Helen 
cazza1982 (Charlie- August 26,2009- 7 lb. 13 oz.)
rivanprincess
Sam_Star (Elinor- August 25, 2009- 7 lb. 11 oz.)
angelstardust (Amber- August 6, 2009- 6 lb. 15 oz.)
Shiv (Sophia- August 19, 2009- 6 lb. 12 oz.)

*August 27*
missbingohead (Viram- August 26, 2009- 6 lb.)
nattshants

*August 28*
Kimberly28 (Bryson- August 26, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
kayxxx66
Kaygeebee (Owen- August 25, 2009- 7 lb. 12 oz.)

*August 29*
Kim T
rubyrose

*August 31*
steph1505 (Brandon- August 18, 2009- 7 lb. 5 oz.)
dimplesmagee
lissagayle
grumpymoo (Rose- July 15, 2009- 4 lb. 9 oz.) 

*!!Our New Arrivals!!*
LucyEmma (Joshua- June 10, 2009- 2 lb. 8 oz.)
ashnbump (Kara-July 6, 2009- 4 lb. 5 oz.)
grumpymoo (Rose- July 15, 2009- 4 lb. 9 oz.) 
avabear73 (Finlay- July 18, 2009- 4 lb. 8 oz.) 
Ducky77 (Anaya- July 18, 2009- 6 lb. 8 oz.)
Gabrielle (Jack- July 19, 2009- 6 lb. 6 oz.)
smith87999 (Gage- July 20, 2009- 7 lb. 2 oz.)
Mimiso (Shamiso- July 21, 2009- 7 lb. 14 oz.)
rubywoo77 (Amelia- July 21, 2009- 6 lb.)
bun-in-oven (Brandon- July 26, 2009- 7 lb. 1 oz.)
MegGem (Adelia- July 26, 2009- 6 lb. 14 oz.) 
ShadowRat (Vincent- July 28, 2009- 7 lb. 8 oz.)
PrincessSoph (Summer- July 28, 2009- 6 lb. 11 oz.)
gwiff (Tomos- July 29, 2009- 6 lb. 14 oz.)
HeidiLSparks (Caylee- July 31, 2009- 7 lb. 7 oz.)
poppymist (Warren- August 2, 2009- 6 lb. 8 oz.)
babyboo29 (Annabelle- August 3, 2009- 6 lb. 11 oz.)
joeyjo (George- August 3, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
MishC (Elissa- August 4,2009 -6 lb. 13 oz.)
tmr1234 (Lucas- August 4, 2009- 8 lb. 4 oz.)
costgang (Josh- August 4, 2009- 7 lb. 13 oz.)
aries5486 (Jenna- August 6, 2009- 5 lb. 6 oz.)
CARTER157 (Kelsey- August 6, 2009- 7 lb. 10 oz.)
angelstardust (Amber- August 6, 2009- 6 lb. 15 oz.)
lisalove (Isobel- August 7, 2009- 6 lb. 14 oz.)
lindypops (Eve- August 7, 2009- 7 lb. 9 oz.)
Zoya (Kanu- August 7, 2009- 7 lb. 6 oz.)
MummyBurgo (Dion- August 8, 2009- 8 lb. 6 oz.)
Tsia (Mylo- August 9, 2009- 6 lb. 10 oz.)
ZoeBunny (George- August 9, 2009- 6 lb. 15 oz.)
Kiddo (Harvey- August 9, 2009- 7 lb. 7 oz.)
annalw21 (Lily- August 10, 2009- 7 lb. 3 oz.)
trace123 (Oliver- August 10, 2009- 9 lb. 5 oz.)
ckc (****- August 10, 2009- ****)
cleckner04 (Emma- August 11, 2009- 7 lb. 14 oz.)
Torianna (Ivy- August 11,2009- 6 lb. 12 oz.)
FairySam (Amelia- August 12, 2009- 7 lb. 7 oz.)
nuttymummy (Abbi- August 13, 2009- 8 lb.)
littleowl (Emily- August 13, 2009- 6 lb. 13 oz.)
Staceymy (Lexie- August 13, 2009- 6 lb.)
puddingqueen (Jasemine- August 14, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
golcarlilly (Myles- August 14, 2009- 9 lb. 12 oz.) 
spidey (Kira- August 14,2009- 10 lb. 1 oz.)
Boothh (Jesse- August 15, 2009- 8 lb. 9 oz.)
Mary Jo (Adam- August 15, 2009- 8 lb. 1 oz.)
xarxa (Embla- August 15, 2009- 8 lb. 2 oz.)
leo (Dylan- August, 17,2009- 7 lb. 14 oz.)
steph1505 (Brandon- August 18, 2009- 7 lb. 5 oz.)
xxCarolinexx (Carla- August 18, 2009- 12 lb. 1 oz.)
JennaSmith (****- August 18, 2009- 9 lb. 8 oz.)
Shiv (Sophia- August 19, 2009- 6 lb. 12 oz.)
tillymum (Chloe- August 20, 2009- 6 lb. 15 oz.)
augustbaby09 (Mia- August 21, 2009- 7 lb. 15 oz.)
lalalistic (Poppy- August 21, 2009- 7 lb.)
jelr (Natasha- August 22, 2009- 8 lb. 10 oz.)
MollyApple (****- August 22, 2009- 7 lb. 3 oz.)
Tacey (Alice- August 22, 2009- 8 lb. 7 oz.)
TheNewWife (Emma- August 22, 2009- 8 lb. 1 oz.)
elly75 (Christian- August 23, 2009- 7 lb. 8 oz.)
Hannah (Addison- August 24, 2009- 7 lb. 8 oz.)
mumtobeagain (Brooke- August 24, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
TTC LADY (Riya- August 24, 2009- 8 lb. 2 oz.)
Carlz (Jacob- August 24, 2009- 7 lb. 15 oz.) 
Pippin (Samuel- August 25, 2009- 8 lb. 8 oz.)
Kaygeebee (Owen- August 25, 2009- 7 lb. 12 oz.)
Sam_Star (Elinor- August 25, 2009- 7 lb. 11 oz.)
Aunty E (Imogen- August 25, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
Kimberly28 (Bryson- August 26, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
missbingohead (Viram- August 26, 2009- 6 lb.)
m_t_rose (Jacob- August 26, 2009- 8 lb. 6 oz.)
cazza1982 (Charlie- August 26,2009- 7 lb. 13 oz.)
Vici (Imogen- August 27, 2009- 8 lb. 13 oz.)
​


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls! We are getting close to the finish line!!! :happydance::happydance: I thought I would start the thread today so we can slowly move over!


----------



## ShadowRat

:happydance: :happydance: :dance: Yaaaaay!!!! We're heeeeere!!! :dance: :happydance: :happydance:
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:
​


----------



## Monkeh

I wondered when the August Mums would be over. Been looking out for this thread since yesterday :lol:

Welcome over August Mummies!! :D


----------



## kaygeebee

OMG!!! It's a few weeks until I can join you... but just seeing the thread in here now and the fact that some of you are moving over now has got me sooooooo excited!!! :) :) :) The end (and beginning!) is in sight ladies!!


----------



## DolceBella

Wow! I can't believe August mummies are here already! Welcome over!


----------



## snettyb

welcome over August mums! xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Welcome over August Mummies!!xx


----------



## lesleyann

Welcome over August Mummies!!! Dont seem to long since us may mummies joined lol :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Yay, thanks Cleck! And hi to the other 3rd tri mummies to be... it's a bit of a thrill to be here (even though I won't be officially coming over for another 10 days or so... :D )


----------



## Boothh

got another 2weeks to wait til i can officially come over but wow, 

were getting to the homestretch now girls :) 

cant believe how quick its going, xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

2 more days and I am here!!!! Its gone by sooooooooooooo fast!!!


----------



## junemomma09

WOW!!!! I cant believe August Mommies are coming over already!?!?! How time flies....Welcome over ladies!


----------



## jenwigan

yey august mummys are over welcome over girls :):) xx


----------



## SoldiersWifey

I'm due August 1st with a girl...

I've been around since before I got pregnant, but I've been horrible at posting ANYTHING, since hubby's deployed. I have been keeping an eye out...lurking, I guess. Can't believe that we're in third tri already!


----------



## leo

hi girls just thought id say hi cant wait till i get over here 4 real lol 14 days and counting lol. love to all see ya soon gemma xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey girls!! :D

Thanks so much to the third trimester ladies for your warm welcomes :D We're a humble little group (LOL) but we're all SUPER excited to start moving over here!!I'm not _technically_ third trimester for a couple of days, but darn it, it's too exciting not to start posting over here! 

I'm guessing that third tri will feel like quite a long one, and that we will all have lots of new and exciting experiences over here!! I can't BELIEVE that this is the forum in which we will be posting "I'm going into labour now" !!! It sure has crept up on us, eh?!

Welcome to the group, SoldiersWifey!! :hugs: Hope you settle in here with us happily and that we hear lots more from you in the coming weeks and months :happydance:

:yipee: HORRAY FOR THIRD TRIMESTER!! :yipee: ​


----------



## kiki

Welcome over August mummies!!! :happydance:

You will love it here in 3rd tri, good luck to each and every one of you, and it's nice to see you all again!!


xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

kiki said:


> Welcome over August mummies!!! :happydance:
> 
> You will love it here in 3rd tri, good luck to each and every one of you, and it's nice to see you all again!!
> 
> 
> xxx

:happydance:

Hehehehe I have a big grin on my face now!! Just saw that the top thread in here was someone going into labour!!! How EXCITING!!! Hehehehe 

Shadow xx


----------



## Aunty E

Hello ladies! I'll see you over here in three weeks, I'm a late August Mummy. BOO.


----------



## kiki

Lol!!!! Yep, that's a pretty common thread title over here!!! Makes you realise just how close we are all getting to meeting our LO's!!


It's great isnt it???

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Aunty E said:


> Hello ladies! I'll see you over here in three weeks, I'm a late August Mummy. BOO.

Awwww :hugs:

I'm being very naughty posting in here already really, I have a good few days to go! Feel free to hop between, girls!! I'm sure I will be for a while :winkwink:

x x x x


----------



## kiki

ShadowRat said:


> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I'll see you over here in three weeks, I'm a late August Mummy. BOO.
> 
> Awwww :hugs:
> 
> I'm being very naughty posting in here already really, I have a good few days to go! Feel free to hop between, girls!! I'm sure I will be for a while :winkwink:
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...


Shadow, EVERYONE comes over to 3rd tri at least 3 or 4 days early, no one minds!!! Most of the July mums posted their 'hello' threads a few days before they were 27 weeks, so go ahead and move yourself officially over!!!

Right, I am going to stop hijacking your August mummies thread and leave you all alone now. Looking forward to chatting with you all again on the board.

Take care!

xxx


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls... I have exactly a week till I am officially over here ... but couldn't wait... just like you Shadow :rofl:

I am soooo excited to be over here.... ** sighs with relief** (well almost... in a week:rofl:)


----------



## Jemma_x

Welcome over august mummys :)


----------



## Zoya

:hi: you lovely third trimester ladies, thanks a lot for your warm welcomes \\:D/

I will join here in few days....although can't wait :happydance:
I am feeling very close to my little boy and I am totaly exited and scared.....:dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

Zoya said:


> :hi: you lovely third trimester ladies, thanks a lot for your warm welcomes \\:D/
> 
> I will join here in few days....although can't wait :happydance:
> I am feeling very close to my little boy and I am totaly exited and scared.....:dohh:

:dance: me too!!! I think I will "officially" move over here early next week, whenever I just can't stand the waiting any more!!! Hehehe


----------



## augustbaby09

I'll be over on sat  so only few more days now


----------



## spidey

wow, I just snuck a peak to see if the August thread was made yet and here it is! I'm due August 4th and only a couple days now before I'm officially 3rd trimester.


----------



## Kiddo

I'm Aug 4th too Spidey. The first half of second tri dragged for me but after that it has flown in. Can't believe we get to meet our LOs in just 3 months!


----------



## Kiddo

The thread titles in here are scary! I'm going back to 2nd tri for a couple of days - it feels safe in there :rofl:


----------



## nikkip75

welcome to 3rd tri girls, the end is in sight!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

Kiddo said:


> The thread titles in here are scary! I'm going back to 2nd tri for a couple of days - it feels safe in there :rofl:

that what i have just thort lol its all about having bubs where as 2nd tri was a long way off.

well 1st day in 3rd tri :happydance: but bit :cry: very scary but in a good way


----------



## cleckner04

Hey TMR! I think so far your the only one that posted from august mummies in here that actually IS in third tri! :rofl::rofl: 

I'm not as anxious as some to officially move here. All this talk of mucous plugs and epiderals makes me quite nervous. :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

yay...i came over here today (not 27 weeks till 2moro tho!!) and i couldnt find the august thread....was gutted!! but now we have one!! :happydance:

how exciting!!! cant wait to read whos in labour!! :rofl:

just wanna thank u cleckner for doing a good job with the club xxxx luv seein all those colours! it wont be long before u start posting who's popped!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks hun! I can't wait to start writing birth announcements next to all the names either! And than we have plans to make a club in the baby section! Okay I need to stop thinking ahead like that because than the nerves start setting in. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol.....i cant wait!

wonder who will be the first to give birth!!!?
u go for it!! i bet half the august babies r born in july or september too :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Well, I am going to post in both threads to keep them both going strong. :rofl: I have my 4D ultrasound tonight at 6 PM!! Which most of you girls will be asleep by the time my appointment starts but that's okay cause you'll hopefully have some cute 4D pictures to look at tomorrow! 

I hope we have a good experience. So far I've not been too impressed with any of the scans that I've had. The best for me has been my early ultrasound scan that I paid for after being scared from having a missed miscarriage. The baby looked like a little teddy bear with stumpy little arms and legs than. I can't believe that it's the same baby from that time. It seems like just yesterday I was laying on the table, nervous as hell and than saw her little teddy bear body jumping around. :cry::cloud9: I think that'll probably always be the most important ultrasound in my mind cause I just couldn't believe that our baby was actually alive and well after what happened the first time. AHHH!! I'm getting all emotional today. :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

awwww cant wait to see ur pics!!! im having one at 29 weeks....so i have a few weeks to wait yet!!! hurry back with ur pics! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> awwww cant wait to see ur pics!!! im having one at 29 weeks....so i have a few weeks to wait yet!!! hurry back with ur pics! :hugs:

Ohhh!! I bet yours will be even better!! :happydance: Cause by than baby will have put on some of that gorgeous baby fat. You'll have to post your pictures as well!


----------



## nuttymummy

by the size of my stomach its fat enough already!!! LMAO.....ive seen some done at 26 weeks.... n they look cute!!! 
i think its great how u can see what ur baby is guna look like!

:happydance: oooo all excited again!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh how lovely girls that we will get some gorgeous 3D scan pics in here!! I can't wait to see your gorgeous girlies :D

I'm poorly today :( :( Not sure whether it has anything to do with OH being ill (for all of about 2 hours LOL) a few days ago, but I feel fluish, aching all over, cacky taste in my mouth, headache and snuffy nose and sore throat :( :(
I am snuggled on the sofa watching the snooker final and drinking as much as I possibly can, I hope it's nothing major and that I kick it off in a day or so. 

Bleagh, I hate being ill! AND my stupid foggy ill baby-brain made me post my "moving in to third tri" thread twice :blush: I was very embarassed when I realised!! lol...

Shadow x x x


----------



## cleckner04

Aww :hugs::hugs: Shadow. Get as much rest as you can hun! I certainly hope you feel better soon. I know how awful it can feel being pregnant and than sick on top of it. I had a bad flu type thing back in January and it felt like forever before I was back to normal. Damned these pregnancies and our weakened immune systems!! :rofl: Seriously though, get better soon cause I have to have my "shadow" fixes at least once a day. :happydance::rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Seriously though, get better soon cause I have to have my "shadow" fixes at least once a day. :happydance::rofl:

Hehehehe!! Awwww, thanks my dear :winkwink:

*snuffles and snuggles down deeper into sofa*

x x x


----------



## nuttymummy

plenty of orange juice and grapes shadow!!!! hope u feel better soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## smith87999

Shadow.. I really hate being sick... it is the worst... hope it passes quickly... :hugs:

Cleckner... that is sooo exciting that you have an ultrasound tonight... I bet you are excited...:yipee:

Hey girls what is the difference between a 3D scan and a 4D scan... in terms of what you see????


----------



## nuttymummy

a 3d scan are still images in 3d....and 4d is a video xxxxx


----------



## smith87999

Thanks nutty.. that makes sense... so when the package says a 3D/4D scan and you get a few pics and a video that is what they mean!!!! I really want to do one.. I just have to convince the husband....:)


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> a 3d scan are still images in 3d....and 4d is a video xxxxx

Ohhh!!! I never thought of that before! I am pretty sure I'm getting both tonight but the only things I know are from their website!! And it says they have 3D/4D capabilities and included in the package deal is a DVD. So I HOPE so!! :happydance: And if I do get a DVD, I wonder if I can somehow put it online to show family and you girls on here?! Hmmm.


----------



## tmr1234

Shadow hope u feel beter soon 

Cleckner good luck with scan hope u get some good pics


----------



## starah

Dumb question but what is team green? :blush: (sorry if this has been asked I am too lazy to read the whole thread! :dohh:)


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe Starah, Team green are the girls who WANT to know the sex, but haven't found out yet. Or those who haven't filled us in yet... :winkwink:
We use yellow in our club for those who don't want to know until the birth :D

Shadow x x x


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah u shud get a dvd.....some girls have posted their vids on here before....but only very short ones can it takes AGES to upload!!!! u can try uploading to you tube first then posting a link....that would be ur best bet.
xx


----------



## overcomer79

Update on me....

I had to come on and post that I am VIABLE today!! So that means another three weeks before I will move over...

I have an eye dr appt tomorrow just for a new perscription. If my perscription is different now, I am going to ask that they write it for my old since preg can alter your vision and lenses are so expensive. They will have to send off my glasses boo...Maybe middle next week I can be back on BNB.

Thanks for all the hugs guys xxx


----------



## aries5486

Ooooo a 3rd tri thread!!! Omg seems to be getting closer now!!! Ill be moving across officially next few days or in a week!!! xxx


----------



## Pippin

Aww how nice are the third tri Mummies welcoming us in here. I may just pop in and post in both :rofl: Congrats for everyone that is 'allowed' here already :hugs: Just under three weeks for me but I bet it goes quickly!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Pips, I'm totally "straddling trimesters" at the mo :rofl: why not, I say?! We're soooo close now! :happydance: 

*snuffle*
x x x x


----------



## Vici

Wow, makes it all very near seeing you gals in here. I'll be here in 3 weeks , enjoy :D


----------



## cleckner04

Overcomer-You better come back soon we miss you!! :hugs:

Shadow-I hope your feeling better today hun. Well, Tomorrow for me but you know what I mean. :dohh:



I had my ultrasound! Woooo!!! It was awesome. Although we only got about 5 good pictures out of 20. :rofl::rofl: Emma never seems to cooperate. But I posted a thread about it in second tri. And posted a similar post in august mummies in second tri. I'm just so 'high' from it all right now so I'm posting it everywhere. haha! :blush:

Wow, our thread gets pushed to the second page fast in third trimester!!


----------



## ecossaise74

August 14

LucyEmma
deaglanxpaige
ZoeBunny

I'll be thinking of you girls, your LOs will be amazing believe me. I'm born on the 14th, and even if by then I would have had my baby boy (hopefully lol), I'll be checking this thread, see what's going on!!
Anyway AUGUST BORN BABIES ARE THE BEST!!! You are a bunch a lucky mums to be, (mine was conceived on my Bday so I'm lucky in that way).

Lots of kisses, take care all!! xx


----------



## tmr1234

cleckner glad ur scan went good and u got some good pics i will go and have a look in a min. been up 1/2 the night with rueben waking up wetting the bed so unlike him. and hes still not to well. then couldnt get back to sleep.

Lucas is on a kicking daytoday not stoped sins 3am lol


----------



## MishC

Whoow not long to go now!

I'm excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## nuttymummy

hey cleck....glad u enjoyed ur scan...im off to find where uv posted pics!!:rofl:


----------



## xarxa

starah said:


> Dumb question but what is team green? :blush: (sorry if this has been asked I am too lazy to read the whole thread! :dohh:)

I'm not telling. Mainly because i hate the boy is blue girl is pink thing. 

It makes me angry to think about people refering to me as a pink bump when i was in my mothers belly. I hate pink.


----------



## Pippin

"Angry" xarxa..... blimey :shock:


----------



## massacubano

welcome august Moms! awesome! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> "Angry" xarxa..... blimey :shock:

LOL Pips...

Hehehe Xarxa, I knew you hated the whole pink/blue thing... When I replied to explain about "team green", I almost gave you a special mention :winkwink: but there are others who haven't told us the gender yet, and we've coloured you all green on the front page :D 

I really don't think about my bump as a "blue bump" cos he's a boy. For me, on here, it's just a cute little way to let people know I'm having a boy. We have avoided too many blue clothes for him, although I like blue well enough, because we just want to have some variety :D A little blue is fine for a boy, I think. And a little pink for a girl, as long as you don't "hate" it hehehe...

I'm still poorly :( snuggled up on the sofa here with a duvet, feeling a bit sorry for myself :blush: But we did manage to struggle me out of the house earlier to see the new X-Men Origins movie, which we 75% enjoyed :D

I had another BH in the cinema ladies!!! Mine still aren't really uncomfortable yet, which is great. Anyone else getting them at all yet? I know you've had some, Laura... I think MJ has had a couple too. I feel like my body is getting ready for what's to come hehehe!! Bring it on :happydance:

Shadow x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, and how could I forget to mention Cleck's GORGEOUS pics?!? Check them out in 2nd tri, girls: She has got one CUTE little girl in her tummy!! Hehehe... Totally adorable, looks like she is giggling and smiling!! :D

x x x x


----------



## Pippin

Ditto with the blue/pink thing Shadow. I have lots of green and orange clothes for my little man (that seems to be a popular safari theme) along with the blue of course. I think if I had a girl though it would be more lilac. We're all different though.

Sorry you are still poorly Shadow :hugs: hope the lovely Wolverine took your mind off feeling poo for a while. I must go see it too :happydance:


----------



## spidey

Today I can officially be over here :happydance:

Next Monday I get an ultrasound to check and see if my placenta has moved up- so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get some good pictures. At the 20 week scan bubs looked kind of alien :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

spidey said:


> Today I can officially be over here :happydance:
> 
> Next Monday I get an ultrasound to check and see if my placenta has moved up- so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get some good pictures. At the 20 week scan bubs looked kind of alien :rofl:



i have the same due date as u spidey......and i have a low lying placenta too....:(
i dont get to find out if its moved till my 4d scan.good luck with urs x


----------



## rubywoo77

Hello Fellow August Mummies!

Officially moved over today - due on 2nd August. But judging by the size of my bump it might be sooner - find out in the next few weeks if I am just cooking a big un or if it's due to Gestational Diabetes - scary.

x


----------



## xarxa

ShadowRat said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> "Angry" xarxa..... blimey :shock:
> 
> LOL Pips...
> 
> Hehehe Xarxa, I knew you hated the whole pink/blue thing... When I replied to explain about "team green", I almost gave you a special mention :winkwink: but there are others who haven't told us the gender yet, and we've coloured you all green on the front page :D
> 
> I really don't think about my bump as a "blue bump" cos he's a boy. For me, on here, it's just a cute little way to let people know I'm having a boy. We have avoided too many blue clothes for him, although I like blue well enough, because we just want to have some variety :D A little blue is fine for a boy, I think. And a little pink for a girl, as long as you don't "hate" it hehehe...
> 
> I'm still poorly :( snuggled up on the sofa here with a duvet, feeling a bit sorry for myself :blush: But we did manage to struggle me out of the house earlier to see the new X-Men Origins movie, which we 75% enjoyed :D
> 
> I had another BH in the cinema ladies!!! Mine still aren't really uncomfortable yet, which is great. Anyone else getting them at all yet? I know you've had some, Laura... I think MJ has had a couple too. I feel like my body is getting ready for what's to come hehehe!! Bring it on :happydance:
> 
> Shadow x x xClick to expand...


Me and cute don't go well together either. I'm more of a logic kind of person, and there is nothing logical about sticking babies in color coded 'boxes'.

I want my baby to grow up to be whatever he/she wants, and i feel the color coding is the first step towards restrainment.

Blue has always been my favourite color and i think it really sux that i don't have any babypictures of myself in blue just because 'you can't dress girls in blue'.

Yeah, i know i'm the one being wierd. And i don't mind you calling ur bumps whatever you want. Just don't 'box' my bump :)


----------



## tmr1234

yay theres more ppl moved over we will soon all be over here. just think some of us could have are babys in 10wks. 

lucas has took up kicking me in my side today and in my rib really hurts as well.


----------



## smith87999

I know tmr... people could start popping so soon.... :)

I feel like I shouldn't be over here just yet... but I really can't wait... :happydance:


----------



## xarxa

I have no reservations towards comming here a week early :) We should stick together, so come on over girls :hug:


----------



## kathykins

Can I join in a bit early too? I'm due 11th August and still officially in my 2nd tri, but as I only just joined B&B it seems a bit daft to post in the 2nd tri forum for 5 days before coming over!

I can't quite believe my little boy will be here in only 97 days! Eek!


----------



## xarxa

kathykins said:


> Can I join in a bit early too? I'm due 11th August and still officially in my 2nd tri, but as I only just joined B&B it seems a bit daft to post in the 2nd tri forum for 5 days before coming over!
> 
> I can't quite believe my little boy will be here in only 97 days! Eek!

The more the merrier me thinks! I'm only 2 days after you, time flies doesnt it?


----------



## Zoya

hey hey...............hello everyone :hi:
I came here yesterday :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
hope everyone is doing well........Yesterday I noticed that I have got few stratch marks quite down there(right side and left side)...........very small at the moment.......but i m sure they will change to bigger ones soon :hissy:
I am using stratch marks cream since 1 month now...........but I think it was too late already.........:dohh:


----------



## mumtobeagain

can i come over now???? am due the 13th aug, think i am almost with u guys :) xxxxx


----------



## nuttymummy

heya to those just coming over........yeah join early...y not!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:happydance:

Lots of you are coming over now!!! Not so lonely in here! (Not that it ever really was hehe!!)

I love to see that some girls who were fairly "quiet" on the August thread in 2nd tri are speaking up a bit more over here :dance: I'll have to learn lots of new "regulars" names!! :winkwink:

Pips, Wolverine DID cheer me up a bit :p tho I felt totally wiped after the cinema and went to bed at 8:30 with no dinner!! Which didn't work out so well, because Vince and I woke up at 4:15 this morning and could not get back to sleep. He was making his trademark great escape attempts out of the side of my belly, under my ribs :rofl: and I was sneezing and snuffling and just couldnt breathe or get comfy! :hissy:

But I don't feel too bad today, all things considered :D

OMG tmr you're so right about it feeling so close to "popping time" !!! (LOL like we are a bunch of popcorn in a big old microwave or something hehe :rofl: ) But... 10 weeks and some of us might be having babies already!!! Eeeeek! I wonder who will "pop" first....

Shadow x x x x


----------



## rubywoo77

10 weeks! eeek now that is scary!


----------



## Mary Jo

kathykins said:


> Can I join in a bit early too? I'm due 11th August and still officially in my 2nd tri, but as I only just joined B&B it seems a bit daft to post in the 2nd tri forum for 5 days before coming over!
> 
> I can't quite believe my little boy will be here in only 97 days! Eek!

Yay, another August 11th mummy! My little boy is due then as well, kathykins :D

I guess if there are some coming over a few days early I will, too... :happydance: - though I am still posting in 2nd... old habits and all.


----------



## nuttymummy

i pop into 2nd now and again......i got so used to posting there!


----------



## kathykins

xarxa said:


> The more the merrier me thinks! I'm only 2 days after you, time flies doesnt it?

It didn't during the last few months! :rofl: I think I'm going to have to stop watching my calender, cause I'm getting seriously impatient to meet this little person now!


----------



## SoldiersWifey

ShadowRat said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Lots of you are coming over now!!! Not so lonely in here! (Not that it ever really was hehe!!)
> 
> I love to see that some girls who were fairly "quiet" on the August thread in 2nd tri are speaking up a bit more over here :dance: I'll have to learn lots of new "regulars" names!! :winkwink:
> 
> Shadow x x x x




I didn't mean to be so quiet, because I'm on here nearly every day! I don't know why I don't just post something. :dohh:

I'm content to just read and compare to myself... thanks for keeping me entertained! :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

shadow glad u r feeling bit better today.

iam sure this baby is trying to get out of my side todaylol 

i still click on to 2nd tri out of habbit and think hang on iam in 3rd tri now lol


----------



## smith87999

Does anyone want to go into the chat room... I will ask in 2nd trimester too.... I am going to the pregnancy chat room...


----------



## cleckner04

Man, I sleep in for a day and I wake up to a good ol' conversation going on in here! :happydance: I'm still not going to make a 'formal' moving over thread yet but I've still made responses and such to some of the threads in here! :rofl:


----------



## Ducky77

hello ladies,

at last, I am in 3d tri hehehehehehe...I am starting to have the braxton hicks now....while I am typing this msg...hopefully it will go away soon.


----------



## Triggles

Can't believe it's third tri already! The time is just ticking away....

I'm also guilty of reading, but not posting much. Hopefully will do a bit better now. LOL


----------



## babyboo29

Just wanted to say hi and can't believe how fast time is going, already in third trimester. I am 27 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## Taranboo

Hi Girls welcome over to the 3rd tri.:happydance:

I have to say it was so scary when I first arrived over here but once the realization kicks in... you know you are at home...!

Girls... our last trimester before our LO's arrive... not long now...he he!!:happydance:

:hugs: to you all....

Tara
xxxxxxx


----------



## tmr1234

Welcome over girls!!

i started thinking about my hospital bag last night think its a bit early yet thow. Had it packed at 29wks with my son :rofl:
i have done a list of what i will need tp pack thow so bit of the way there. 

have got m/wife tomorw for 28wk aptt then got my gtt next wk dreading the 2hr wait around the hospital.


----------



## Triggles

tmr - never too early to start thinking about the hospital bag I think. I have already got mine packed - mainly because I've ended up at the hospital twice already, and poor DH had to run around the house trying to put together an overnight bag for me without my help - and got it all mixed up! So I decided to be organised and get it done early, just in case I have another unexpected trip to hospital, although hopefully that won't be an issue!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Triggles, I think I will be thinking about my hospital bag fairly soon too: I can't imagine what would go in there if I left it to OH to organise!!! Hehehe... 

Welcome new ladies, and thanks again for making us feel at home to the 3rd tri pros :winkwink:
I must say, this forum doesn't quite feel like "home" yet, but I'm sure we will settle in before long :D

Laura and others, it was great fun to chat yesterday :D We need to do it more often! 
Today we had the occupational therapist from the council around to see about modifications and helpful things for me around the house: She was very sweet and helpful and I'm looking forward to having lots of lovely grab rails and helpful little things about the place to make things a bit easier! Now sitting and waiting for the CAFCASS officer from London to talk about OH getting contact with his daughter, nervous but really keen to get things going there, so wish us luck girls! 

I'm now off for my second poo of the day already hehehe :rofl: 
*Hogging that poo fairy again* ...

Shadow x x x x


----------



## tmr1234

i rember having to go in to hosptal with my son i must of been about 27-28wks coz they thort i had a blood clot on my lung oh ran around picking up what to put in the bag i looked when we got home (didnt have to stay in as it was nothing) he had put some of hes pants in hes way thinner than me with out being preg a jumper it was a bolling hot summer some pj's that wouldnt go near me and a per of tiny thongs. i sied to him it was a good job i didnt have to stay in hes reply was well u sould of done it ur self iam a man and dnt know how u woman think. So packed my bag that day my self but didnt need it agnae untill i was 40+3


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey ladies just wanted to congratulate you all on moving over to third tri :wohoo: I can't wait to move over too - feels like I have got ages to go yet!! But see you in a few weeks :D xx


----------



## Tsia

yoo hoo!! anyone in? lol

I feel like I am gatecrashing.. Cant believe August mummies club thread in third tri already! thats hits it home a bit! lol.. 3 days to go for me before 3rd tri.


----------



## Mary Jo

I feel really whiny and blah today... am at work and I just can't be bothered. Doesn't help that I'm not very comfortable. my jeans are digging in and I'm tired, didn't sleep well last night - and (as I already ranted in the 2nd tri thread) I'm a little upset/angry/peed off that I have not been booked for any Thursday shifts from May 20th on (I've been working 3 shifts a week, freelance, Thur, Fri and Sat, since last Aug). Now, as soon as I announce I'm pregnant and will be leaving/on maternity leave from mid July, they cut this shift. :( It's not a huge surprise, that shift was always a little vulnerable, but even so... and it makes me all the more glad that I DID keep quiet about everything till I was 24 weeks so at least my SMP will be calculated on what I earned doing the 3 shifts - if I'd told them a month ago, I bet I'd have been cut then and my average weekly earnings for the SMP qualifying period would have reduced, too.

So I am feeling - meh. I don't really want to be here and I wish I didn't have to be but I do, I can't afford to leave earlier than we planned. It's a pain in the neck that my pay will be cut by 1/3 for the last 2 months, and it's weird that I'll actually be better off for the 6 weeks of SMP, by about £100 a week. 

BLAHHHHHHHHHH. :(


----------



## mumtobeagain

tmr1234 said:


> Welcome over girls!!
> 
> i started thinking about my hospital bag last night think its a bit early yet thow. Had it packed at 29wks with my son :rofl:
> i have done a list of what i will need tp pack thow so bit of the way there.
> 
> have got m/wife tomorw for 28wk aptt then got my gtt next wk dreading the 2hr wait around the hospital.

i got my gtt in a couple of weeks too, the 2 hour wait is sooooo not appealing is it lol, but hey all part and parcel of pregnancy :) (we wouldnt have it any other way :) ) i really wanna pack my bag too but think it si way too early, just makes it seem all the more real tho, hope ur ok xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwwww MJ *hugs*

You can have some of my day's positivity if you like! I have PLENTY to go around!!! :yipee:

Both of our sessions today went REALLY well, we are beaming our little faces off here and just so happy :D :happydance:

Mum2b... GTT isn't so bad, honey! Take a book and the time will fly by hehe :D 

LOL tmr @ your random collection of things from your hubby!!! LOL that's too cute...

I made a lovely friend in the 2nd tri circumcision thread today, so that's one positive outcome from that whole thing I say! We've PMed back and forth a couple of times now: I think in threads like that it can really be clear who you might want as a friend in this mad world, so it attracted me to her and I said so in the thread :) She PMed me to thank me, bless :) I see that it has now been locked, though... *sigh* ... Such a shame things go like that sometimes.

Anywho, I'm just sitting here bubbling away, feeling great about our successful day, and thinking of poor MJ stuck at stinky work :( Get home quickly so that you can shake it all off and have a good old chat with Shadow! And everyone else, of course.... Hehehe...

I'd be up for chat tonight ladies, if anyone else is interested? I think my stinky cold/illness thingy is subsiding now, I feel like I have battled it off fairly effectively really, can't have been Swine Flu I don't think!!! LOL... Hopefully it has helped to make Vincent's little immune system nice and strong for when he gets out :D

Shadow x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

YAY! Shadow, I am SO THRILLED for you and Lee that everything went well today, cannot wait to hear all about it :D

You've even managed to cheer me out of my stupor a teensy bit... :rofl:

I saw the circ thread had been locked *shakes head* - I honestly don't see how disagreeing vocally amounts to a lack of respect, but oh well, I'm not the admin here THANK THE DEAR LORD!!! Good to hear you've made a friend though!

And double hooray for feeling better :D

My day has just been made better by a colleague sharing her own word for "busty" (meaning big of breast) - "boobular". I love it :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls I got the go ahead to book a 3D/4D ultra sound from the husband... was a bit shocked that he agreed to it.... 

I now have to book it and can't wait... I have heard the best time is 32 weeks .. anyone heard that?


----------



## Mary Jo

Hooray, Smith!! :D I've heard that from 27-32 weeks is best, baby has room to move about but is gaining weight and filling out. I'm having mine on Monday and I'll be just 27 weeks... so baby might be a bit skinny, but I wanted to get it done while my mum was in London and there won't be another chance.


----------



## cleckner04

smith87999 said:


> Hey girls I got the go ahead to book a 3D/4D ultra sound from the husband... was a bit shocked that he agreed to it....
> 
> I now have to book it and can't wait... I have heard the best time is 32 weeks .. anyone heard that?

The lady that did mine said 32 weeks is the absolute best time to get good pictures! I think I might schedule another one for around than! :rofl: I'm SOO happy that your hubby is giving the okay!! I can't wait to see your little one! :happydance:


----------



## smith87999

Thanks girls I am excited too... I will be calling tomorrow I think... so excited....

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hey ladies!! :D I finally made it over haha. I have been sooo busy, but I missed my 2nd tri/august mommy crew haha and now everyone is almost here! :D
Finally went out and bought the crib! I am super happy, we got it on sale for only $199.00! And it converts into a day bed, toddler bed, and twin bed once the crib is done being used. I feel like everything is falling into place now and its so nice!

Hope everyone is feeling great :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2.JPG
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tmr1234

heidilsparks wow that cot is gorg i love it. wellcome over .


----------



## nuttymummy

im going for my 3d scan at 29 weeks....cant wait! they said its a brilliant time coz baby will have put on abit of fat!! im so excited about it :happydance: 

i might be going for my eyes tested today (im as blind as a bat wearing an eye patch!) does anyone know if its worth it during pregnancy? i mean....pregnancy changes your whole body in many ways....does it effect your eyesight too? lol


----------



## Kiddo

Lovely cot!

I haven't a clue about pregnancy affecting the eyesight. Might be worth asking when you're there.


----------



## tmr1234

hay ladys just got bk from m/w baby is doing good but is a week small wich is fin for me as my son was allway 2wks ahaed. had bloods done and ot my hip form for the £190. they dnt lison it to bubs now so didnt get to hear him but got my own dropler so dnt mind.


----------



## smith87999

Have fun Nutty.... I can't wait to do my 3D scan :wohoo:

vici... I love the crib... very cute... my friend just bought a similar one in black...:)

Tmr... that is good... smaller babies come out easier...:lol:


----------



## cleckner04

So who's up for a chat today?! I see that there are alot of us online!! :happydance::happydance: I'm going to the pregnancy chat if anyone wants to come!!


----------



## Ducky77

nuttymummy said:


> im going for my 3d scan at 29 weeks....cant wait! they said its a brilliant time coz baby will have put on abit of fat!! im so excited about it :happydance:
> 
> i might be going for my eyes tested today (im as blind as a bat wearing an eye patch!) does anyone know if its worth it during pregnancy? i mean....pregnancy changes your whole body in many ways....does it effect your eyesight too? lol

yes I have heard that pregnancy effect ur eyesight, especially if you used contact lenses. It won't be comfortable and drier.


----------



## tmr1234

nuttymummy said:


> im going for my 3d scan at 29 weeks....cant wait! they said its a brilliant time coz baby will have put on abit of fat!! im so excited about it :happydance:
> 
> i might be going for my eyes tested today (im as blind as a bat wearing an eye patch!) does anyone know if its worth it during pregnancy? i mean....pregnancy changes your whole body in many ways....does it effect your eyesight too? lol

i waer leans' and they say to stop useing them at 30wks ish as ur eyes dry out. i went for a eye test at 14 wks for some glasses and they didnt chang the strenth


----------



## ShadowRat

Officially third tri today Cleckner!!! :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:

x x x x


----------



## augustbaby09

Feels strange being in 3rd now lol i liked it in 2nd xx


----------



## niki .

edd -- 2nd of august 
scan on wednesday cant wait :D


----------



## jelr

Congrats girls on getting to 3rd tri - See you in two weeks although I may sneek over in a week early if thats okay. Xx


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls cot my cot put up yesterday so happy wth it. Not much more to get now and then its just a waiting game for bubs to pop. 

have a nice sunday staceyxx


----------



## Mary Jo

:happydance: I moved up a box today - now I'm in box 7, 7th month, I guess I'm properly over here now! :D exactly 2/3 of the way through... oh my.

put like that and it fels a long way off still. and I've started getting pains like SPD (in fact am sure it's what it is) and am finding it hard to get to sleep at night... eeeek and it's not going to improve, is it :rofl:

anyway. my mum is coming to visit today, till Thursday! and we have the 4D scan tomorrow (which my OH has decided not to come to, gah). But we'll get a DVD so he won't miss out entirely. he's not being an arse for the hell of it, he reckons he's too busy at work. fair play, I guess.

oh, and I've noticed baby having hiccups quite a few times the last few days. last night I put the doppler on to listen as I was feeling it and I'm 99% sure that's what it was - I could hear the racing horses heartbeat and then this DUNT.... DUNT..... DUNT.... DUNT over it at the same time as feeling him move. it was quite cool :D


----------



## tmr1234

wow not much going on in here?

well 28wks today yay only 12 wks togo.


----------



## nuttymummy

12weeks!!...and we could pop as little as 10 weeks!!! y son was 2 weeks early....so im hoping this one isnt much different! dont fancy being overdue :(


----------



## ashnbump

well im officially over here as of tomorrow, but i think i'll jump the fence now! hope theres room for 1 more and a liccul bump! xx


----------



## nuttymummy

of course! ur 3d scan pic is amazing!! cant wait to get mine done. where did u go?


----------



## tmr1234

wellcome over


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm going for my 4D scan in 3.5 hours! I'll post pics... so excited to see what the little monkey looks like :D


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Can't wait to see the pics!!! :D


----------



## cleckner04

Good luck at your scan MJ!! :happydance:


----------



## gingerkids

Hi all, 
Can I join in? I'm expecting my 4th on the 31st August but I'll be having a section so it'll be a little earlier than that I should think.
I've got 2 boys aged 13 and 11 and a 7 year old daughter, we're all looking forward to a baby in the house! 
Hope to talk to you all soon x


----------



## tmr1234

welcome gingerkids


----------



## smith87999

:happydance: :happydance:*I AM OFFICIALLY IN THIRD TRIMESTER!!!!!!! *:happydance: :happydance:

Hey gingerkid... I am expecting #4 too... how exciting... do you know what you are having?

MJ good luck on your scan...

I had another bunch of storng braxton hicks last night.. went to bed early and drank a bunch of water and they stopped... 

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.... :)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Welcome Ginger :D :D 

And yayyyyyyyyyyy you are finally here!!!! :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey everyone! :D

Welcome over Laura and others who have recently "jumped the fence" hehe :)

MJ... Where are these pics girl?! I might have to bug you via text until you get on here and show us that gorgeous little man !! :happydance: Can't WAIT to see him :D :D

As for me, I'm afraid I've not had much energy at all lately for posting on here (or in 2nd tri August thread...) and for a couple of days I had been feeling really down for some reason... Yesterday I went to bed, but couldn't stop random tears from coming (?!) so had to get out of bed so as not to disturb OH and go and have a good old cry in the nursery!! It seemed to help, I am feeling a lot better today (touch wood...)
The Occupational Therapist is coming tomorrow to put the wheelchair ramp at the front door, which is going to be soooo useful. We were expecting to not hear from her for at least a couple of weeks as she had said that their budget was so overspent already, but we're very pleased she's coming tomorrow! Hopefully it won't be too much longer after that before the "team" come around to put in rails and things in our house :D

Well, I am off for a deliciously naughty dinner of hot dogs and chips (hehehe) and to settle down with my book (I'm reading "The Hound of the Baskervilles" :D never read it before! How exciting...)

Hope everyone is doing well! It's soooo cool how many of us are over here now, and I'm loving how quickly the thread count is rising! Hehehe let's keep it up, ladies! 

:hugs:

Shadow x x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

:D I'm back!!! Pics to follow very soon... but he is so sweet and gorgeous! :D about as active as at the other scans, ie not very, but he was moving his arms and legs about. my mum and I have just watched the DVD again. we think he looks like Chris (OH). he has rugby players' thighs!!! and the sonographer did all the measurements and he is measuring spot on, he weighs about 2lb 4oz :D, he's right on the middle curve of the growth chart thing, so if he follows that to 40 weeks he'd be about 7lb 10oz or so.

the only thing that made me go hmmmm... apparently my placenta is not anterior after all (like I was told at the 21 week scan) it's posterior and high. not that it matters but I was glad to get a second opinion on the rest of him! he's head down now, was breech before. and he was quite curled up and soooooo cute!


----------



## smith87999

So yesterday as I was driving in the car with my boys I heard this song on the radio...
I was in tears... thinking about being a mom to my sons and just what that means to me... **tears now**

If you are having a boy and you like country music... you have to listen to this super sweet song... I tear up each time I hear it.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_wso8Zo7-A


----------



## Mary Jo

baby!
baby 2
baby 3
what a day!
crossed feets!

:D

(excuse the quality - haven't used the scanner in years and we didn't get the images on a disc, so I took pics of them; normally Chris takes them as he's a photographer and has a good camera, but he's between cameras right now...)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oh he is soooo beautiful! Those pics are great! :D

And dinner sounds AMAZING Shadowrat haha I want that now! ;)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I feel like I still have such a long way to go until I get to the third trimester. Grrrr. Why do I have to be the last one? If I were a Sept-embryo, I'd be first! :rofl:

Shhh, don't tell the mods and everyone that I sneaked in here. :blush: I just feel so abandoned in the second tri thread. :rofl:


----------



## Ducky77

MJ...such a cute baby :)) 

Smith: yay...at last you join 3rd tri, is it kinda excited, we are in the last stage of our pregnancy...btw, I also had a strong BH last night.


----------



## ShadowRat

Ohhhh MJ he's GORGEOUS!!! :D :D :happydance:


Looks like his daddy to me! Hehehe... You must be over the moon... Is the DVD cool? I'll bet you'll enjoy watching it over and over! :)

LOL Heidi, it was pretty yummy I must say, but disappeared into my belly FAR too quickly hehehe... I've had 2 iced donuts for desert too, I let OH have one out of my 4-pack, so I have one left too, which is not likely to survive until tomorrow... LOL yummy... 
If we can't eat like beasts while we're preggers, when can we, eh?! :D

Shadow x x


----------



## gwiff

Hi all, I've been a huge fan of the forum since stumbling upon it in 1st tri. My OH thinks I'm obsessed with it, but I keep telling him that it helps me feel calmer and less stressed about the whole pregnancy thing. I've cried at some of the posts and have laughed out loud at others (the post a while back about baby coming out when straining for a poo was hilarious and I still giggle to myself when I think about it. It's exactly the thing I was wondering but too embarassed to ask!). 
Anway, even though I'm on here every day, I've only posted a couple of things, so I thought (at last) I'd join the August 2009 Mummies. I'm due on the 6th August and am on team blue with my first :happydance:.
I still can't believe that we're in 3rd tri - it's gone so fast, although I secretly getting a bit fed up with it all now and can't wait until he's born to make sure he's ok. 
It's going to be strange because my three sisters have between them got 5 little girls so this will be the first little man in the family for a while. My dad is very excited about having his first grandson as you can imagine!


----------



## smith87999

gwiff... congratulations.... and boys are great.... I look forward to hearing more from you!!! :hi:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hiya Gwiff, and welcome to the club! :D 
You're right, this forum is a godsend hehehe and provides plenty opportunity for a good old giggle!! We're a lovely bunch in the August club, so I'm sure you'll feel right at home in no time :winkwink:

Congrats on team blue too! Boys are awesome! :D
"Welcome" hugs! :hugs:
Shadow x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Where abouts are you from, Gwiff?

Shadow xx


----------



## gwiff

Bridgend, South Wales. My OH and I moved here almost 2 years ago, and I still don't know anybody from the area!! Before here, I lived in Cardiff and I work there so I spend most of my time there. Have a midwife app tomorrow morning - I must remember to ask her about antenatal classes to try and socialise with other mums to be from the area a bit more.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies........hope all is well with everyone.....:) Sorry I'm just coming to say hi from second tri....hehe I feel like i know no one over there b/c ya'll over here!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Gabrielle said:


> Hey ladies........hope all is well with everyone.....:) Sorry I'm just coming to say hi from second tri....hehe I feel like i know no one over there b/c ya'll over here!

I'm with you! I know what you mean.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Welcome Gwiff!!! :D

I know, I love to just eat now haha but it is always gone way tooo fast haha. I just ate a huge Big Mac with Fries and a half a bag of chips for lunch and Im hungry again! Haha I know she is getting her fill of food though! :p

Everyone will be over soon enough :D I was scared to move to 3rd tri, but now I just stick around my Aug mommy club haha


----------



## Gabrielle

Wanted to share my good news. I had a Fetalfibronectin test done to tell if i am at high risk for baby coming in the next two weeks....and it came back negative!!! YAYA...it says it's 99% sure i wont have baby for the next two weeks!:)


----------



## smith87999

Gabrielle said:


> Wanted to share my good news. I had a Fetalfibronectin test done to tell if i am at high risk for baby coming in the next two weeks....and it came back negative!!! YAYA...it says it's 99% sure i wont have baby for the next two weeks!:)

:yipee: so glad Gabby :yipee:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh Gabs thats such good news!! YAY!!! I saw on FB that youwere having the test and hoped you'd get good result :D :D
Can't wait to see you properly over here in lovely third tri honey :winkwink: Well done Jack, staying put like a good little man!! 

Hehe Heidi, August club is a lovely "safe haven" over here in 3rd Tri, isn't it? But before long, all the 2nd tri ladies will be over here too, and we will be the "oldest in the class" again!!

I have a scan on Wednesday, might be my last one!! :( But I'm still really looking forward to seeing Vince again :D

Off to bed now, though, ladies!
Nite all

Shadow x x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks, ladies - I'm pretty stoked right now, so so so happy to see my little boy looking all chilled out and relaxed in there! and most importantly been checked over again and all is looking good. I didn't know that was included in the whole thing, though I knew if the sonographer saw something of note she'd tell us. but she did most of the measurements that were done at the last scan, head, femur, tummy. :D

me and my mum both think he's like Chris and Chris's mum also thinks he's just like Chris as a baby. which is fine, Chris is a nice looking guy and he was super cute as a little kid. :D


----------



## HeidiLSparks

That is such great news!!!!!!!!! :D :D


----------



## ummuthman

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay, we're finally here, cant wait to get to know all the other third tri mummies n good luck to all of use


----------



## tmr1234

smith87999 congrats on getting over here

shadowrat sorry u was feeling very good hope all is better now

mary jo the pics are lovly

gwiff wellcome and congrats on team blue

gabs thats brill new hope bubs hangs on untill ful turm for u

well i have got my GTT today got to b at the hospital befor 9:30 but cant eat and iam starving and all this talk about food is not good lol. the test will take 2hrs so will finly eat about 12noon dnt think i will last that long.


----------



## ashnbump

nuttymummy said:


> of course! ur 3d scan pic is amazing!! cant wait to get mine done. where did u go?

thanx nuttymummy, sorry i didn't reply sooner, busy day yesterday lol! i went to babybond manchester, and they were absolutely fantastic, i also had my gender scan with them at 17 weeks!

here's a few more piccies from my 4d scan xxx . . . .
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND MANCHESTER_14.JPG
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 1









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_29.JPG
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 2









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_26.JPG
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks.....im so excited for mine....yours came out really good and clear.
i go on the 19th....how many days away is that??!! lol too many!


----------



## ashnbump

oooh only a week today, u'll get some amazing pics as u'll be 29 wks, they told me 28/29 weeks is THE bestist time of all! :D

i want to go again, but OH said no :hissy: lol! he loved it though, it brought him to tears!

i got absolutely tons of pics, and over 40 put onto CD too! I mustve watched the dvd around 7/8 times already haha! 

we bought a little photo album from asda last night and i put all my scan pics into it, from the very first right to the last one, and we saved a few spaces in the back for when she first arrives, it great as we can show everyone without them putting their fingers all over our piccies lol! 

xx


----------



## nuttymummy

it is a bit pricey though,....we wanted to do it with our first but couldnt afford it...so i finally have my chance this time around!! great idea about the album....how great will it be to show LO when its abit older! i know id love to see what i looked like in the womb! OH thinks the scans are creepy, but he still wants to go! lol i cant wait to see what she looks like n what shes doing in there! im not going to babybond though....its a tiny little clinic with only 3 people working there...thought they may be abit more personal/thorough etc.
its called Take A Peek....its gunna take an hours drive....by which time bubs will have been rocked to sleep! lol


----------



## cleckner04

MJ & Ashnbump- Gorgeous pics girls! :happydance: It's so awesome knowing how they will look when they arrive isn't it?! Or close to it anyways! I just love it!! 

Welcome to the two new girls! 

I haven't been on much lately. We've been out and about with the nice weather! It has been so hot lately that I've been begging DH for a pool. He got me one on mother's day!! Yay!!! So now I can just throw on a suit and go swimming in my backyard. :happydance::happydance: I love the summertime. hehe. But I've been neglecting this site a bit. :dohh:


----------



## Aunty E

Hi! It's very quiet over in Second Tri, might have to start posting on this thread instead...Hope everyone's good over here :)


----------



## moonlight dust

Moonlight Dust - due the 6th August and dont know about the sex of the baby xxxx


----------



## Boothh

can i come over earlyy? its getting lonely in 2nd!! xx


----------



## tmr1234

well went for gtt and 1hr1/2 in to it i passed out and hit my head i wil never have it done agane!!!! feeling really ill now


----------



## LucyEmma

Ooh i cant wait to move over here :) only 2 days x


----------



## ShadowRat

tmr1234 said:


> well went for gtt and 1hr1/2 in to it i passed out and hit my head i wil never have it done agane!!!! feeling really ill now

Awwww tmr :( :( that's not good!! Hope you feel better honey. It doesn't necessarily mean anything for your GTT results that you passed out though: I hope the results are good at least!

xxx


----------



## tmr1234

i think it was just throw lack of food as i have hardly been abul to eat much the last few wks and had not of eaten any thing from 7pm last night just got way to much and i just went oh wasnt with me eather so i was in a right mess it was really busy as well so when i came around there was loads of people around and i felt well:blush:


----------



## Aunty E

Oh you poor thing! I really am not at all keen on the GTT, it sounds horrid. I loathe having blood taken anyway. Might just get my diabetic friend to stab me instead and check my blood sugar.

*runs off to find Fay*


----------



## ShadowRat

Aunty E said:


> Might just get my diabetic friend to stab me instead

:rofl: hehehe...


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I wish I had a pool!!! GAH haha. I will settle floating in my bath tub for now haha


----------



## Triggles

Would love a pool, but can't really fit into our toddler's paddling pool. I'll have to make do with the bathtub. 

I didn't enjoy the GTT either, although I had it at 18 wks (family history of diabetes and GD), so I've been jabbing my finger on a regular basis since then.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

HeidiLSparks said:


> I wish I had a pool!!! GAH haha. I will settle floating in my bath tub for now haha

I have to go to someone else's house to swim, but I've been told to use their pools whenever! ( a friend of my husband's and my husband's aunt and uncle)


----------



## kaygeebee

Oh dear ....... I've got my GTT on Friday and I am dreading it - especially the not eating part!! :(


----------



## Waiting4Baby

kaygeebee said:


> Oh dear ....... I've got my GTT on Friday and I am dreading it - especially the not eating part!! :(

I was told that's not going to be ordered or scheduled for me until my next appointment, NEXT Friday (not the end of this week).


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Just posted this in the other August thread. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y1DZzFwefY

I have four videos up from the 4D ultrasound... FINALLY. I meant to do this a lonnnng time ago. (Music in it was done by the place where I had the ultrasound, not me.)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

oh my goodness that is an amazing VIDEO!!!! SOOO beautiful


----------



## Mary Jo

kaygeebee said:


> Oh dear ....... I've got my GTT on Friday and I am dreading it - especially the not eating part!! :(

me, too, 9am. I'm not fussed about the not eating part but am dreading the no Gaviscon or Rennies part. :( my heartburn is awful if I drink water on an empty stomach.

have got my mum down to stay for a few days, hence my absence here and on chat ... it's nice to see her. we went to Bluewater and I tried on some maternity clothes in Dorothy Perkins and New Look and hated everything. no idea how I'm gonna get through the next 3 months, nothing looks nice!

OH... and remember my smoking neighbour? my mother is convinced he (who is not the tenant but the tenant's boyfriend) is an actor who used to be on Emmerdale. my mum also smokes so she's met him outside and she is utterly convinced it's him (he was a long term regular major character, in it for 14 years to a few years ago, character was Chris Tate). I wasn't sure because he looks so skinny and - kind of ravaged compared to how I remember him on telly, but we found an online interview and it's his voice... I had a conversation with him about the smoking smell last week and I did think he looked familiar, but definitely the voice on the recording is him... so weird. he was nice when we spoke last week and the smoking smell has gone, he's going well away from the building and it seems his girlfriend has just stopped smoking (she saw my mum outside, she was coming back from jogging and told her. it's weird, my mother always always always always talks to my neighbours and finds things out whereas I never do, since Sunday she has had convos with both the downstairs people and both neighbours on the other side as well, one of whom was just moving in...)

anyway. :) I've been watching the DVD of my boy again and see more and more detail each time, we see his eyes open and close and his little mouth yawning, he is so adorable, I just melt inside. :cloud9:


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls still not feeling my self feel really out of sorts and dizzy when i stand up hoping it will pass very fast.
got my car seat yesterday well it came last night i love it cant wait for bubs to be in it.

only need little bibs now then we are done as long as he comes out a he and not a she lol


----------



## Triggles

tmr - it's fun getting all the bits organised, isn't it? we went through all our clothing (from when DS2 was an infant) and now just need to wash it. We ordered a travel system from kiddicare and the silly thing won't be in now for a couple more weeks. Cue tantrums from me. LOL I wanted to look it over and play around with it - now I have to wait! I think we've got everything else. Like you, if it's a boy like they told us at the scan, we're set. If we get a surprise and it's a girl, DH'll be picking up a few girly items those first few days. My understanding is that they're more likely to make a mistake the opposite way - saying it's a girl when it's really a boy, not the other way around though. Thank goodness!


----------



## nuttymummy

tmr...i hope u feel better soon....ive had an off couple of days too...feel really rough for some reason...we have almost the same week...28+1...maybe its something to with the body changing at this stage? i dunno....but i wish it would go away!!


----------



## Aunty E

Don't say that, we're both really paranoid now that Imogen's actually a boy and we'll be completely stuffed, having been referring to her as a girl for ten weeks :(

She did say at the gender scan that she was very sure, that our baby deffo had labia, and did NOT have a penis. 

Must resist urge to go back and have extra scan.


----------



## ashnbump

hey girlies, im kinda feeling a bit lost over here in 3rd :blush: is anyone else missing 2nd :rofl: 

gosh i feel like such a newbie, like i shouldn't be here yet, if you now what i mean! I feel like i'm invading someone else's home :rofl: :rofl:

i think i'll find solace here for a few more weeks, until the rest of the august mummies have moved over lol!

Hope u feel better soon tmr

and omg, i hope my LO is a girl and not a boy :shock: we have had it confirmed three times though, finally at our 4D scan last saturday, and all three times the sonographers seemed pretty damn sure lol! we'll see in a few weeks :rofl: xxx


----------



## tmr1234

thanks ladys feeling a bit better now bit sleepy but thing its coz didnt have good night sleep. 

i think on the babys sex how ever meany times i get told i wouldnt really take it in untill i see for my self.


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL you girls scan got me all worried now!!! I didn't even question it when she told us Vince was a boy... Have a scan in a couple of hours though, just gonna get ready to go now, so I will ask her to SHOW me his bits and bobs today I think! Wonder if they'll give us any photos again... Hehehe we've been SO greedy with photos so far! We have loads of them!! I just love seeing him in there and imagining what he's gonna look like when he comes out :D (we won't be getting a 3d/4d scan, so there will still be an element of surprise when we see his little face!!) :D

Shadow xx


----------



## cleckner04

I did the same worrying about whether it was actually a girl or not because my cousin was told she was having a girl and out came a boy! :dohh: But I've had three ultrasounds and each time I ask 'Is she still a girl?' and they confirm it. LOL! So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its not wrong.

So I have been feeling really blah lately. I was just telling my mom how lucky I am to not be one of those overly emotional pregnant women. I haven't really had any emotional weirdness. But the past week I just want to cry. I don't know why. The other morning I just started crying and DH is like 'whats wrong, whats wrong'. I just had to laugh through my tears and say I don't know!! And last night I put in a sad movie just for the sole purpose of crying. I WANTED to cry. LOL! :rofl: And once I start crying, I think of more things that make me cry even more and longer cause it feels so good to do it. I think I'm going insane. 

Oh and, 
Shadow-Have fun at your scan today!! :hugs:


----------



## Ducky77

hello girls,

yeah I am in the bad mood too, I keep having braxton hicks this week :( the last time was 2 night ago, grrr...made me stayed awake until 4 am. No position is comfortable for me.

Clecknerk: yeah that;s what i am worry about, is it really be a girl hehehehe coz my cousin too ended up having a boy after being told it's a girl and I couldn't have another USG. well...let see about it in August :)

Shadow:...enjoy ur scan today :)


----------



## Leila Fae

Aunty E said:


> Oh you poor thing! I really am not at all keen on the GTT, it sounds horrid. I loathe having blood taken anyway. Might just get my diabetic friend to stab me instead and check my blood sugar.
> 
> *runs off to find Fay*

Anytime! :muaha:


----------



## Miss_Mo

I've made it over to 3rd Tri...I can't believe I'm here already! lol it feels like just yesterday that I signed up @ B&B and was posting away in 1st Tri


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Cleck, I'm with you honey, I've had the WEIRDEST few days of emotions, but am feeling more settled today, which is a relief!! Did you spot my post about going to bed, randomly breaking into tears for no apparent reason, and then having to get out of bed so as not to disturb OH to go into the nursery and have a good old bawl! :cry:
I felt like you did, I NEEDED to just cry for a bit. I had also been really "together" emotionally until that point, it was a surprise! But I don't think it's unusual, given what our hormones are dealing with right now. Hope you feel a bit better now sweetie :D

My scan was lovely today :D Haven't scanned the new pic I got in yet, we only got one cos we figured we'd been pretty greedy at the other scans! But it's an ok-ish shot of his face, so that's nice. He is getting so big in there now!! It really looked like he hardly had any room ot move in there! He's measuring at just about perfect, but on the smaller side of perfect, which surprised me: I figured he was gonna be a huuuuge baby, as I was average and OH was MASSIVE, and he comes from a loooong line of BIG babies/people!! But they reckon he's weighing about 2lb 7oz right now, which is pretty spot-on :happydance:
LOL we asked her to point out his bits and bobs, and at first she couldnt see much, but then he moved and suddenly it was all there hehehe... It was a bit of a blur to me, but I saw enough to feel sure, and she said "oh yes, that's definitely a boy: This is his scrotum... " etc. :rofl: Poor little guy, I hope he hasn't lost too much dignity hehehe Sorry Vince!! :winkwink:

Now I am working on my next crafty project... I know she's still over in second, but I saw m_t_rose's CUTE safari-style letters, and was very impressed! They're too cute hehe! I realised I should really make at least one mobile for Vincent's room (as making mobiles is sort of my "thing" ... used to have an Etsy shop for them, closed for now tho!) But I wanted a space-themed mobile to go with the decor in his room, so I am making some felt aliens and space ships and planets and stars, stuffing them and gonna hang the plushies in a sweet little mobile. I've made one and a half aliens already, they look pretty cute! I'll get some pics later, then put scan pics and crafty pics up here :D 

Ohhh, and I have now finally finished the nursing chair, so I will get some before and after shots of that, too!! :dance:

Hope you're all proud of me when you see it!! Hehehe... :blush:

Love to all, especially the emotional ones :winkwink:

Shadow x x x


----------



## gwiff

There must be something in the air making us all emotional - I burst out crying whilst talking to the deputy headteacher this morning. I was mega embarassed because he got into such a fluster poor thing!! :rofl:
For the last two days all I've wanted to do is cry.
My excuse is that I'm not feeling very well - think I'm coming down with a cold because I feel even more exhausted than usual and everything feels achy.
Hope your all well otherwise.
:hug:


----------



## cleckner04

I am so glad I'm not the only one crying for no apparent reason! :rofl: It really feels good to just cry though! 

I am better today so far. But it tends to hit me out of nowhere usually so we shall see how the day goes. :rofl: 

Shadow, you reminded me that I finished the cross stitched birth announcement(Besides the dates and weight which obviously I can't finish till she's here). And I had planned to post it up when I was done. I will post a picture now!


----------



## cleckner04

I know I should have taken the picture BEFORE framing it. :rofl: Because now I can't get a good picture without a reflection from the glass. So it's at a bit of an angle but you can still get an idea of what it looks like! :rofl::rofl: It's all cross stitched which takes FOREVER to do if you ask me but I think it turned out nicely. It is currently hanging in the entranceway to her room! :happydance:


----------



## Triggles

cleckner - that's lovely! I love the look of cross-stitched stuff - I used to do it alot, but haven't done any in years!


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks hun! I go through phases with it. It is so time consuming so it is very easy to get burnt out and not want to do it for a while! I already made a different birth announcement for a future child because I just know I won't have time anymore once this first LO is here. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Cleck that's SOOOO cute!! Well done, missy, that looks like hard work! Your nursery is gonna be SO lovely with your little wooden letters and that and all your cute stuff :happydance:

So here's my latest... The first pic is the nursing chair when we got it, before we stripped it and sanded it down (well, OH did, anyway... :blush: ) and then painted it (that bit was mostly me!!) The next two show it now - You can see how it goes with the newly painted cotside cabinet :D I'm pretty pleased with how smart they look in his little room! :dance:

The next pics are of my new little project, the space-themed mobile, I'll hopefully post more pics when I make more bits for it (if my hands will let me do any more sewing :hissy: they've well and truly given up for today) Ohhh, and in those last two pics you can also see my new purchase, a lap-tray thingy, which is hideously ugly with those chickens on it :rofl: but VERY useful!!

Anyway, I'm gonna watch X Men in HD now :D so catch you all later!

Shadow x x x
 



Attached Files:







NursingChairBefore.jpg
File size: 78.4 KB
Views: 6









NursingChair.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 7









NursingChair2.jpg
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 6









Alien1.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 8









Alien2.jpg
File size: 98.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ShadowRat

Ohh!!! And how could I forget His Highness's latest scan pic? Tee hee...

Apologies for the wonkiness of the scanned photo: I tried to get it straighter but it wasn't cooperating! So I called him "Vincent Wonky-Pants" and OH giggled and said he loved that nickname, and that we'd have to call him that when he's here! :rofl: Hehehe...

x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMAGE0010.JPG
File size: 93.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cleckner04

Aww I am LOVING your nursery stuff hun! The rocking chair turned out just beautiful! And those little aliens are adorable. I was thinking to myself that I don't have a crib mobile yet. I might just steal your idea! :muaha: With something other than aliens of course. :rofl:

And Vincent is getting big! I know this sounds weird but he looks like a grown man in there! :rofl::rofl: I just love it!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys loving all the arty stuff going on.
shadow glad the scan went well and he is deff a he.

i woke up at 1am and could not get bk to sleep i was akinglikemad so my back is killing today yay al the fun lol


----------



## xarxa

I'm also crying alot for no appearent reason. Luckily my oh doesn't throw me out of bed for it :).

I'm currently taking a etology course and during the lesson on tuesday the 'teacher' showed the film Christian the lion(look it up on youtube), and i burst out in tears in a classroom full of people :blush:


----------



## nuttymummy

what a great job on the chair shadow!! n those aliens are super cute!!!
cleck...great cross stitch...i used to do them too but they take ages dont they!! i have half finished ones in a box sumwhere!

loving the pics....keep them coming


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh, what an exciting morning I've had so far girls! Want to hear about it? :rofl: Well, you're gonna!! Hehehe...

I've had a pm from a press lady who is making a radio show for the BBC and wants to chat tome about being a disabled first-time mum-to-be in this country. She's spoken to first-time expecting mothers from all over the world and would like to get one with a disability in there, so she picked my posts out of the crowd and messaged me directly! Hehe I was quite touched... So I'm hopefully going to chat to her on the phone some time today, which is quite exciting really lol...
AND I had another call from the Occupational Therapist today (who did the home visits) and she thinks I might be eligible for an electric powered wheelchair for indoor and outdoor use (on the NHS). It would be SO useful and would make life sooooo much easier and nicer if I had an electric one! My manual is fine if OH is there to help me, but it makes me pretty much dependent on him most of the time to get about anywhere. If I had an electric one, I could whizz to the shops on my own for a pint of milk (lol) or go swimming on my own, all sorts of possibilities! So I'm not holding out too much hope, as apparently their criteria are quite strict and they'd have to come and assess me, but we'll see :D

How's everyone feeling today? Tmr, sorry you had a crappy night :( Sleeping comfortably isgetting very very difficult now, isn't it?? I hope you can catch up on the missed sleep.

Today OH and I have decided it's time to "blitz" the house, so we'll be getting big black bags out and sorting through crap that hasn't been touched in about 4 years (and about 3 house moves!) It's amazing what you collect in life, and what we feel the need to hang on to even though we KNOW we're never gonna use it again!! The space and organisation will make this a much better place to bring Vincent home to that first day, I'm sure in no time HIS things will take up all of the space that OUR things used to!! :)

:hugs: ladies,
Shadow x xx


----------



## Mary Jo

wow Shadow, how exciting!!! :D on both counts, the radio and the electric wheelchair :happydance:

about the blitzing the house - that's what me and my mum did yesterday... and oh my GOD am I tired today, even though she did most of it (and now am at work and falling asleep, lovely :( ) we reorganised and cleared out some cupboards in my kitchen/living room, then I STARTED on the bedroom (it's nothing like done as OH needs to do his bit) and threw away a whole load of stuff and took other stuff to a charity shop, then we got home and rather thanrelaxing last night I started on my tall chest of drawers that I keep general STUFF in and threw away a whole heap more.

Now we have some clear spaces for baby things at least, especially some kitchen cupboard space for bottles and all that jazz. I have loads still to do, but we went out and bought some under-bed storage things that you sucker the air out with the hoover for a load of clothes I want to store. that'll be next week's job because am at work now till Sat night and even though I theoretically have time tomorrow before work I don't because I have my GTT in the morning.

so am knackered. haven't been getting to sleep easily or staying asleep - TMR, I sympathise - and with my mum here (she's left to go home this morning :( ) I haven't been lying about in bed most of the day. am not enjoying nights. have been trying to eat a little earlier but even eating at 7.15pm last night and not attempting to go to sleep till close to midnight it was still horrible. my heart seems to race when I lie quiet and then I need a wee and then the heartburn kicks off... even if I *think* I'm ok comfortable, I'm not really. :( eeep.


----------



## cleckner04

Oh man MJ! You poor thing. :hugs::hugs: Sounds like your really hitting your uncomfortable point in this pregnancy! Well, I hope everything settles down a bit for you. 

Shadow-aww congrats on being picked for an interview!! :happydance: And that sounds wonderful to have an electric wheelchair instead! It'll make it much easier to tote baby Vincey around! 

So you girls call a spring clean a 'blitz'?! Man, I learn something new every day from this forum. :rofl::rofl: I go through major cleans where I tear apart the house about twice a year. But I think I may have a touch of obsessive compulsive disorder. :dohh: :rofl: I've never been one to keep a bunch of stuff. If it isn't used, it gets donated to a thrift store. hehe


----------



## gwiff

Mary Jo - you poor thing. I had really bad heartburn during the night a few weeks back and didn't sleep much for about a week so I can sympathise with you. Hope things get better for you soon :hugs: 
Shadowrat - congratulations on both the interview and the wheelchair - hope both work out well for you. :happydance:
Today LO has been dancing on my bladder and I lost count of how many times I had to go to the toilet :hissy: Normally, it wouldnt bother me, but today of all days, I have been on an all day course with about 60 other people! :blush:


----------



## ShadowRat

gwiff said:


> Today LO has been dancing on my bladder and I lost count of how many times I had to go to the toilet :hissy:

ME TOO!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Aunty E

I've started ignoring it if I know that I don't really need to go. I have to walk miles to get to the loo, and it just doesn't seem worth it for a trickle ;)


----------



## kelz56ace

Hi Am New Just Started Today Lol . I Am Due August 14th :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Welcome to the club Kelz!! :wave:

Shadow xx


----------



## overcomer79

Welcome kelz, do you know what you are having? Boy? Girl? or didn't find out?


----------



## Boothh

i just need to write this down somewere as iv had a bad few days LOL..

well tuesday night clever me managed to electrocute myself. i got abit over confident with laptop chargers and blew the laptop, 2chargers, and everything that was plugged into the plug thing up.

i rang NHS direct, they told me to go to hospital, to check the baby just to put my mind at rest, 

i sat there for three hours got an ECG they did loads of checks on me and then said i could leave, i said to the doctor the only reason id came to hospital was to check my baby was okay, (he hadnt moved at all since this had happened btw which i told them at A&E) his repsonse was 'oh the baby will be fine' i nearly punched him, had a go at him to get a doppler which he did, it was obviously out of the archives or something id never seen anything like it, it took him 10minutes to find heartbeat which by this time i was nearly screaming the place down i was so distraught, 
he didnt let me listen properly and i could hardly hear anything anyway because he was so crap, 

luckily when i went home i felt bubs move a couple times, but no where near what he is normally like, so i got an emergency appointment with the midwife on wednesday afternoon, she found his heart within 5 seconds in a completly different place to were he was tryna find it last night! everything fine with him, she checked me over and said its probably just a coincidence he's just moved to a position where i dont feel him as much. 

so after all this i havnt had the best of weeks, today me and OH have had massive arguments over the fact i STILL have not met his parents, i mean wtf. he is definatly leaving it abit late to say he lives with them, and wants me to be there half the time with the baby.

ive told him he better get his act together and he has apoligised but tbh im sick of hearing it, he is constantly making excuses and im so p****d off with it. 

sorry for ranting i just needed to put it all in one place. :( 

hope everyones okay xxx


----------



## rivanprincess

So I thought I would jump over to 3rd tri a little early.....yup, I'm a rebel! :rofl:
My husband and I are finally getting some of the little things (as he says, I think they are the basics) for the baby:happydance:. I really want to be prepared as I'm sure once our little girl is born I won't want to be running to the store to grab stuff I forgot during the first week or so. Anyone seen a good lists for getting ready?


----------



## Waiting4Baby

rivanprincess said:


> So I thought I would jump over to 3rd tri a little early.....yup, I'm a rebel! :rofl:
> My husband and I are finally getting some of the little things (as he says, I think they are the basics) for the baby:happydance:. I really want to be prepared as I'm sure once our little girl is born I won't want to be running to the store to grab stuff I forgot during the first week or so. Anyone seen a good lists for getting ready?

There's a checklist at whattoexpect.com, I'm not sure if you have to be a member to see it or not though.


----------



## tmr1234

Welcome kelz

boothh u poor thing hope every thing is ok now.

i had hartburn all yesterday and lucas loves sticking he bum and foot (or at lest it feels like hes bum) in my rib when iam sat down or driving arrrggg love it really.


----------



## xarxa

Sry to hear you're having a rough time MJ. I've had my share of heartburns but that was earlier in the pregnancy. I found that lieing in bed trying to sleep isn't the best idea, just stresses me more and it get worse. I usually get up and make a cup of tea and fall asleep in the sofa

Anyway, has anyone gotten really strange dreams lately?

I keep dreaming about LO kicking so hard her/his foot comes out and goes back in. Or even worse the other day i dreamt she/he came out for a visit but we had to put her/him back in.


----------



## Triggles

Boothh - sorry you're having such a rotten week - hope things are better for you soon!

Kelz - welcome! 

Baby seems to like having his leg or foot leaning against my belly button. I have this little lump that shows up when he's got the leg or foot (I think it's a foot) there, and if I push it gently aside, he lets loose with a huge kick and puts it back there. DH thinks it's quite funny and does it just to see the kicks.


----------



## LucyEmma

Hi all! :) moving over today to 3rd tri im soo excited only 3 months til i get to meet my baby boy!!! woohooo :) this feels soo great to finally be over here :) haha! x


----------



## tmr1234

wellcome over lucyemma

some pics of my cot and pram car seat and chair
 



Attached Files:







DSC01078.jpg
File size: 94.9 KB
Views: 11









DSC01077.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## nuttymummy

awww that little chair is adorable tmr....where did u get it from?


----------



## Bee

hello everyone, i am an August mummy, due 24th August with a girl. :-D


----------



## tmr1234

https://www.littlewoodsdirect.com/r...s_item_loc_id=1&product=582723297&pageSize=12

thats where i got it £80 but last ages


----------



## nuttymummy

its adorable!! and looks so comfy!!


----------



## cleckner04

xarxa said:


> Anyway, has anyone gotten really strange dreams lately?
> 
> I keep dreaming about LO kicking so hard her/his foot comes out and goes back in. Or even worse the other day i dreamt she/he came out for a visit but we had to put her/him back in.

This was a little while ago, but I had a dream that I was feeling baby with my hands on my stomach and I pushed and could feel the little bones, well I musta pushed too hard because the baby popped out of my belly button. And she was still really skinny and boney since she hasn't gotten fat on her body yet and I kept screaming for a doctor to come shove her back in because she wasn't ready yet. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

tmr1234 said:


> wellcome over lucyemma
> 
> some pics of my cot and pram car seat and chair

Aww I love it all! 

I wondered if I was a bad momma for using a bumper pad in the crib. 


-Is everyone else using a bumper pad in their cribs?! I saw a thread on here about how they are supposedly bad. But I keep thinking I'd rather the LO not bang herself and get hurt on the rails right?! :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome Kelz and Bee! :happydance:

Kelz, do you know what your having?!


----------



## nuttymummy

we used one purely for stopping the dummy from falling thru the bars and down the back of the cot where we couldnt reach it!! Bubs barely rolled to much so never needed it for the bumping head issue! but i was also scared that it would roll in somehow smother itself on the bumper.

Ive decided not to get one this time....coz the cot is in the middle where we can easily reach for a dummy if it falls out!


----------



## leo

hi girls how are we all.
i been really tired
lately been having a nap in afternoon. lol only 2 days till really allowed in here
lol xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Cleck, I'm not having a cot bumper - figure I'd rather baby had a bumped head occasionally than be suffocated (and the fear of it would stress me and I also figure there's so much to stress about anyway). But if the bumping head thing becomes an issue I'll look into getting something to pad the individual bars (I'm sure I've heard of this or seen it somewhere). 

For the first few months, till baby is able to move about, we'll be having one side of the cot down and pushed up to our our bed, level with us (it's a bedside cot, the side comes down and stores underneath), so we would only need padding on the other side and one end of the cot in any case. We may have the other side up if he is having a sleep in it during the day when we aren't necessarily in the room, but we're probably getting a moses basket and he'll go in that during the day.

I haven't had ANY dreams about baby yet, and none that I remember about anything else! my sleep is so disturbed that I wonder if I'm just not getting into the deep sleep needed for dreaming?

had my GTT this morning, all very uneventful apart from I was pleased that I had no heartburn last night. took some Gaviscon Advance at 11.15pm and then no water till just before I left for the hospital (at 8.40am). THEN it kicked in and it was pretty bad for most of the 2 hours in the waiting room after the glucose drink. the midwife also took my 28 week bloods to save me getting stabbed again on Monday when I'd normally have gotten them (at regular midwife appointment). hopefully they will all be fine! :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> This was a little while ago, but I had a dream that I was feeling baby with my hands on my stomach and I pushed and could feel the little bones, well I musta pushed too hard because the baby popped out of my belly button. And she was still really skinny and boney since she hasn't gotten fat on her body yet and I kept screaming for a doctor to come shove her back in because she wasn't ready yet. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

.


----------



## ashnbump

sorry to go way off topic ladies but i feel the need to vent . . . AAAARRRRGGGGHH!!!

well firstly i had my 27 week check up today, all is well with me and baby, her heart is beating strongly (i hear it everyday with my own doppler but its still great to have the midwife say its good!) at 150-160 bpm (higher than last time mind you!) anyway i asked my midwife for my 'Health In Pregnancy Grant' form and she said they have none, and wont have it for ANOTHER THREE WEEKS!!! cheeky gits!! :hissy: so i have to ask for it at my 30 week appointment, its ok though, as we are going to put it away for nappies & milk after she's born - still though, THREE weeks for form to be delivered - WTF?!?

and secondly im having a bit of a down day, the thing is my oldest best friend, who i've known for like half my life, decided to hate me when i got pregnant :( i really honestly don't know why she has took the funnies with me, but im gutted, she actually hasn't spoken to me properly since i was 10 weeks pregnant!! I'm gutted she isnt involved in my pregnancy, as she's like a sister to me, and i love her to pieces! i try to pretend i'm not fussed but im deeply deeply hurt by the way she's treated me, and to make it worse, we share all the same girlfriends and they barely talk to me now either, not because we've fell out or anything but just because (i think) they know its awkward, and they like to go out drinking with her (rather than sitting in being boring with me :hissy:)

so we have one friend we have both known for years, and ive not seen her since january as she lives a bit away from me, anyway i called her the other day to say i was going to come and see her as ive been neglecting her, and i jokingly said she couldv'e come to see me though (i dont mind that she hasn't though) but she said its too far and she's not got the time (not in a bad way) but get this, i just saw her getting off the bus near by me - GOING TO MY FRIEND WHO HATES ME NOW!!! i feel a bit hurt that she couldn't come vist me but she can make time to go see her (i'm so over emotional today :-( )
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

sorry ladies i just needed to get it out, im feeling so bloody lonely, my Oh has gone out for the night and my other best friend is 20 weeks pregnant and just wants to stay in with her fella all the time :(

i need something fun in my life (i know i'll have a baby soon) or a good friend! xxxxxx


----------



## tmr1234

ash iam sorry ur frend is putting u throw this but like i have allways seid if they cant be there for u when u need them there not frends chin up girl she may just be jellers (sp) 

as for the bumper thing it will be taken off when bubs is here i had 1 on for my son and allway rember waking up 1 morning and he was screaming as it was over hes face.
its ok at 1st as u put them at the foot of the cot so there not near it.

well rueben had a bad clod yesterday and has passed iton to me last night couldnt sleep with my throt being soooo sore. if i dnt have to put up with enfo being preg lol


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh Ash :( That's totally rubbish of your friends, honey... Is there a very old friend that you could get back in touch with perhaps, to make yourself feel a little better?? Feel free to rant away in here tho sweetie: It helps to get it out, even if it doesn't fix the problem :hugs:
I hope your friends are just feeling a bit nervous about the whole preggers thing, and that they will soon come round. I know it doesn't help at ALL, but it may well be feeling a million times worse given your hormones at the mo :winkwink: I know I've reacted terribly to pretty small things lately, and have cried about them and stressed about them needlessly for days... Knowing that it's most likely 90% hormones does not make the sadness go away, but I can see that it's not the end of the world and that I'll probably shrug it off once my hormones "bounce back"! Big :hug: to you though honey...

Re: bumpers... I have been back and forth over it, but I think I have now finally decided NOT to get one. I had been planning to get one, but couldn't find a design I liked enough to go in Vincent's room, but having thought about it a bit more I'm not going to do it... Tmr, you're quite right that lots of us may be putting baby at the bottom of the cot at first, but I won't be doing that as I have a cot divider to keep him near the top (for his feet to be against) so that he can't wiggle out of the covers at night and get cold. I agree with MJ now, I think: I'd rather be safe than sorry, and anyway, I don't think they're all that necessary to be honest. I think the cot looks fine without it, and I'm not entirely convinced that it would stop him from rolling over and bopping his head on the bars when he gets a bit bigger anyway! I may look into the spongey bar pads, though...

Today I am feeling VERY stiff and sore and I'm not likely to be on my feet much at all if I can help it!! I actually used my wheelchair to get my breakfast just now, which is not common for me: I can usually manage the mornings at least on my feet, it's usually the evenings that see the wheels come out!! The joys of getting massive :rofl:

So the BBC radio chick is coming to see me (from London!) possibly on Monday next week for a proper interview :dance: I'm gonna be on the radio! (Hopefully... If I don't make a tit out of myself... :blush:) I'm quite looking forward to it, but also a bit nervous! I've never been interviewed by the media before :shock:

Also, we've finished the house blitz, and I'm soooo happy to know that everything is organised and tidy :D Now I can spend all weekend messing it up again :rofl:

Hope everyone else has nice plans for the weekend :)

:hugs:
Shadow x x x


----------



## lisa_33

hi girlies, can i join please? i dont know why i havent ealier!! xx


----------



## Pippin

Just popping in to say hi from scond tri.

Shadow you'll have to tell us when you'll be on the radio so we can listen :yipee:

Ashnbump don't worry about your grant form, apparently there is such a long wait anyway it won't come until the baby is here. Very useful I hope they speed it up though. Sent mine off Monday so I will let you know. x


----------



## ShadowRat

Hiya Lisa :D Welcome to the club!! When are you due? Do you know what you're having? Cleck can put you on the front page list with a colour if you like :)

Pips, I will!!! I think it will be BBC Radio 4, but not sure... I'm sure she'll tell me :winkwink: 

Shadow x x


----------



## lisa_33

hey, i am due 15 aug and having a little girlie xx


----------



## smith87999

Lisa... :hi: welcome to the august mommies club.... we are the best if I do say so myself...:rofl:

Shadow... that is so exciting.... are you nervous at all... :happydance:

Ash... so sorry about your friend... is this a freind who has been trying to conceive? It may just be hard for her to see you with a healthy bump... maybe painful for her... Can you get together with her for lunch and have a really honest talk with her... maybe at your house so that if either of you cry it isn't awkward... maybe she just isn't thinking that the way she is acting is hurting your feelings.... honesty is always best I think.... 
So sorry I really hope things work out for the two of you....:hugs:

Pippin... jump over anytime... I miss seeing all you girls from second tri and you will be here in just days anyway.... :hi:

Sorry I haven't written on here in a while... life has been incredibly busy... I read but no time to post... thinking of you all... and hoping you are all feeling wonderful....:friends:


----------



## smith87999

Cleckner... I have had a bumper in my crib with all three of my boys... never had a problem... I tuck the bottom of the bumper down below the mattress maybe an inch below the mattress... I think it is personal preferance... babies don't move much in the crib until they are ~4-6 months..

They also tell you that you shouldn't sleep with the baby in your bed for the same reason... and I have slept with all three in my bed next to me until they were 3-6 months old... so I think it is just what you are comfortable with....:shrug:


----------



## ashnbump

smith87999 said:


> Ash... so sorry about your friend... is this a freind who has been trying to conceive? It may just be hard for her to see you with a healthy bump... maybe painful for her... Can you get together with her for lunch and have a really honest talk with her... maybe at your house so that if either of you cry it isn't awkward... maybe she just isn't thinking that the way she is acting is hurting your feelings.... honesty is always best I think....
> So sorry I really hope things work out for the two of you....:hugs:

 thanx hun, but im thinking all is pretty much lost, she isn't trying for a baby no, she's training to be a nurse and has told me that she doesn't want children for a couple of years, its a bloody weird situation i tell ya, she was really happy for me in the first 6-7 weeks then in the run up to my dating scan she just went funny :( never mind tho i suppose, its her loss when i think about it, she'll miss out on being in my little girlies life, not me!

we never know who are true friends are until we need them, and they aren't there! I did try talking to her once but all she could say as to why she hadn't spoken to me was "your boyfriend wants a new car, how can you even afford it!?" (and just so you all know, my OH was considering selling his current focus and buying a newer model - but he decided not too, he's great with money and saves every penny he earns!) not that our financial situation has anything to do with her whatsoever! annnnnnyway my other best friend is 20 weeks pregnant and i've always got her to lean on as she has me, so i'm gonna try and put the past in the past and not let my hormones get the better of me :rofl: but thanx for all you kind words n hugs girlies, ur too good to me lol!

re cot bumpers: i'm getting one but baby will be in a moses basket for a few months which i plan on putting inside the cot at night, and the when she goes into her big cot i'll be putting her feet right down the bottom, so all should be ok (i've got a sensor mat monitor too!)

re lisa: WEEEEELLLLLCOOOOME! :hi:
hope you n ur girlie are ok! :hugs:

re shadow: oooohh check you goin on the radio, very good lol! I'm interested to hear how it goes! xx


----------



## Boothh

wheyyy im officially here in third now!


----------



## ShadowRat

Wohoo!!! Welcome over, Boothh!!
Shadow xxx


----------



## Armywife

I'm finally over here girls! So glad as i really started to feel i was outgrowing 2nd, hardly been on in the past 2 weeks. Hope you're all well x x x


----------



## tmr1234

wellcome over girls feeling really poo so talk more when iam better


----------



## m_t_rose

I have decided to come over to the third trimester now. I know I am still a couple of days early but I just couldn't resist. I have gotten so much done on the nursery this weekend. I will post pictures in a bit.


----------



## Sam_Star

:howdy:Hello girls!!
Im glad your all doing okay Ash im sorry to hear about your friend (if she can actually call herself that) hope your feeling a bit better about it all :hugs: 

Im taking the very naughty step and moving over here its too quite in 2nd tri now!
Okay now to fill you all in on me and elinor! Im feeling a little down about things lately mainly because of the silly things like wanting to breast feed but im not sure i can now :sad2: My little boy has an ear infection so im not getting much sleep bless him on my way downstairs to get him some calpol and slipped hitting my head on the banister i now have a lovely black eye!!:dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh welcome over Sam, mtrose and Armywife!!! I'm selfishly glad to have you girls from second at last hehe!! It'll be great when everyone is over, not too long to go now! 

tmr, I hope you start feeling better soon honey :hugs:

mt rose, looking forward to pics!! lol, I seem to be the one to clog this place up with random pictures more often than not, so it'd be awesome to see someone else's pics! :happydance:

Sam... You poor thing! Sounds like you're having a bit of a rough few days :( You know honey, breastfeeding is great and all, but if you CAN'T do it, then it really needn't be a big deal, I don't think. There is SO much more to being a mother, and your little girl is gonna be soooooo loved, you will have hundreds of chances to bond so closely with her and feel amazing with her in your arms! Bottle or booby, she will be fed well and will grow strong and happy, I'm certain :winkwink: I hope you don't feel too bummed out by it all...
I'm sure your little man will get over his ear infection nice and fast: kids are so resilient :D give him lots of cuddles and love (and "careful Calpol"!) :hugs:

Hope your eye clears up quickly! 

:hug:
Shadow xxxx


----------



## gwiff

Evening everyone. Hope you are all well :hug:
OH and I went to the baby show in Birmingham today and spent an absolute fortune!! But I think we've got every thing we need now for LO when he comes. No more shopping trips to mothercare and babies r us and mamas and papas and all the other shops not being able to make up my mind and stressing myself about about all the decisions - wehey!!!! :happydance:
Anyway, was lucky enough to have an appointment with baby bond for a 4d scan. It was amazing. I am totally on a high at the moment and can't stop looking at the pictures.
LO was asleep when we got in there with his arm over his face, but after a lot of poking and moving around he woke up and he wasn't a happy bunny. He made some right grumpy faces (he obviously follows his dad!! :rofl:)
That's all I wanted to say really. Sorry bout the long post, I am just absolutely excited and happy tonight and want to tell everyone:happydance:. Too excited to go to bed even though I am shattered and have to get up early for work!!
xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe awww, Gwiff, that all sounds so exciting and fun!! 
LOL @ "long post" .... You wait till jelr gets over here (should be soon I hope??? *resolves to PM her and check up* ) She will REALLY show you what a "long post" is!!! We LOVE the long posts in here :D 
I haven't bought anything for Vince is waaaay too long... LOL like a week or something!! I think I will have to rectify that this week hehehe... That baby show sounds fantastic, though! Hope you had fun :happydance:

Any chance of scanning in the 3d scan pics to show us?? Hehehe I'd love to see some grumpy faces!!! Cuuuute! :D

S xx


----------



## gwiff

ShadowRat said:


> Any chance of scanning in the 3d scan pics to show us?? Hehehe I'd love to see some grumpy faces!!! Cuuuute! :D
> 
> S xx

I'll give it a try tomorrow. I do reallu need to get to bed now - i have an early start in the morning and a stressful day (it's sports day at school assuming the weather is fine) and the kids are always worse on sports day so I have a lot of shouting and trying to keep calm ahead of me :hissy:
Gwiff xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Nite honey!! Sleep well :)

*Off to bed shortly too*

x x x x


----------



## xarxa

Puh, im exhausted after celebrating our national day yesterday.

First time in my life i did not go in the parade, and i feel somewhat sad about that. I just didn't have the energy. So we went to my mother and had a bbq instead. 

I "rolled" home at about 11 stuffed with cake, icecream and alot of sweets, got into bed and LO started kicking like crazy. Probably cause of all the sugar.

Anyways it was a good day, too bad its monday allready :(


----------



## nuttymummy

i go for my 3d scan 2moro!!! its about time! i booked it when i was 17 weeks lol....feels like ive been waiting a life time!


----------



## leo

hi girls time 4 me 2 move in now not long to go xxx


----------



## nuttymummy

welcome over leo!! :hi:


----------



## elly75

*pokes head in* 

Is it safe for me to come in now? I didn't know if this was the proper day or not. :)


----------



## ashnbump

come on in elly - you should've arrived yesterday lol!!

welcome over leo, we are all slowly but surely getting here!

soon we'll be the ones posting birth stories etc - HOW WEIRD (spesh for us first timers lol)

hope everyones well anyway xxx


----------



## caydensmom

Hey everyone. I'm moving in a week early. I will be back and forth between the two until i am officially 27 weeks. I can't wait...it's scary but also very exciting


----------



## elly75

welcome :)

Thanks Ash. I wasn't too sure as there are a number of different resources that I've been checking through which conflict with the start of 3rd Tri. 

I'm so confuzzled.


----------



## ShadowRat

Welcome over girls!!! How exciting to have you :D :happydance:

So I just had the interview with the BBC lady, and I'm EXHAUSTED!!! My brain feels all fried hehehe answering all those questions, I must've been talking for an hour non-stop! And it was harder, cos she would ask questions then I had to rephrase it all back to her so that they could cut her out entirely in the final edit!! I have NO idea how much of me they will use, maybe like 20 seconds LOL But we'll see I guess. 
It's going to be on BBC World Service on a show called Outlook, this particular show will be first time expecting mums around the world and from different backgrounds etc...

I can't wait to hear it, but I really hope I don't sound like a total idiot hehe :blush:

xxx


----------



## elly75

That still sounds rather cool, Shadow. Do you know when they'll post this up?


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Thanks Elly! I think it will likely be on next week, I will be sure to post a link once I get it, it will be available on BBC iPlayer after it's aired :)

xx


----------



## Loo

Hey everyone. I am 27 weeks today and so officially allowed over this side! Hope you are all doing ok?

x


----------



## jelr

Hey guys I just thought I would pop in and say hi cause Ive missed ye girls - I haven't really been on the last few weeks as I have had a couple of busy ones.

I'm not due to move over till Friday but I'm just gonna hover between the two until then.

My busy few weeks have been unfortunately as my dad has been very sick (Some ranting done in 2nd tri)

But the jist of it is he turned completely yellow a couple of weeks ago and has had to have a huge operation and will have a long road to recovery, the reason he had turned yellow was that the cyst in his pancreas has doubled in size and was blocking the bile ducts to his liver. They have got most of the cyst out and have attached the rest of it to his intestines so as it can drain here perminantly, they also took out his galbladder as this was extremely inflamed and would have put extra pressure on his liver and more than likely caused sclerosis in the next few years and they also did something with the bile ducts but I'm not quite sure what. So it has been a stressfull week while he was going through this but he seems to be over the worst, it will take a lot of time before he is properly recovered - but at least he is on the way - He is not at our local hospital as the operation was so extensive (he was in theatre for 5 hours) and is in the national hospital in Dublin which is about 2 hours away from us so we travelled up at the weekend and spent the weekend there. It was a bit of a shock as he had a lot of tubes still in but he was in good spirits so that was good.

On some good notes that also kept us busy - we started our anti natal classes last week and we also went for our 3/4 D scan, on Friday it was another 1.5 hr drive away from us but it was so worth it. I am so in love with this baby now. I have the pics uploaded in 2nd tri so will copy them over in a mo.

Well I haven't had a chance to catch up on this post as I have just finished reading over our 2nd tri club and am wrecked this evening, so hopefully I will catch up on you all during the week.

Hope everyone is keeping well since you moved over.

Shadow I did just read above about your BBC interview: Wow that is amazing, well done.


----------



## jelr

Here are the pics from the 3/4 D scan - I have to say it was out of this world.

We also got a DVD and it showed baby sticking out its tongue, moving around, and even chewing, it was just amazing and so worth the money to see DH eyes sparkle the way the did. We also got to bring both of our mams who were amazed as they didn't even have 2D scans when they had their pregnancies.

I am so in love with this LO now. 

My favourite pic is the one with the hand in it.


----------



## augustbaby09

Love the photos of your LO , very cute - i had my 3d/4d on saturday and was the best day of my life so far :) 
xx


----------



## tmr1234

hiya gilrs wellecome over girls.

still feeling a bit run down but not to bad.
is any 1 having truble sleeping then when they get to sleep wake up and cant get back to sleep?

2 nights now i have slept for 4 hrs 1st night i woke at 11:30pm went to bed at 10pm and was really paniking that i couldnt breth due to noise being bloked all day yesterday felt like i couldnt breth as lucas is pussing on my lungs that much. last nght went to bed at 10pm wiped out woke at 12 and could not get back to sleep for any thing was tosing and turning and came down at 2am lay down for a bit went back up to bed and finly got to sleep at 4am to wake up at 6am not much fun. 

sorry to go on iam so worryed about going to sleep of a night now am i just going mad well mader lol


----------



## Torianna

Hey hey, can i be added to the list? My little one is due 18th August (still sounds so far away!) - hope you girls are all doing well x


----------



## Mary Jo

tmr, me, too. it sucks doesn't it.

last night I didn't bother going to bed till 2am because the last several nights it's been so hard to get to sleep and I keep OH awake with my restlessness. so I did get to sleep but stayed asleep for maybe an hour. woke twice more and then it was 6.40am and OH's alarm went off and I realised I was starving so I got some food and am back in bed and hoping for another couple of hours.

Meh. Going to hospital today to see a midwife about a support belt for my pelvic pain. Have not had very good past few days for various reasons, but baby is fine and him kicking about makes me happy. :)


----------



## xarxa

My coworker has gotten rashes on his stomach and his back.
I've tried to tell him to go home, but he won't as it's "not that bad". Think i managed to convince him to see his doctor.

But am I wrong to be abit angry that he has had this since friday and not told me? Or atleast seen a doctor and stayed home?

Is this something i have to be concerned about if i've had the singles and am vaksinated towards rubella?


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls. Sorry I've been MIA for a while. We have been getting a TON of stuff done around the house though. My office needed moved to the upstairs so the babies room can be downstairs so we have finally finished with all of that. Now I'm in my own little corner upstairs. It still feels weird. It'll take a while to get used to I'm sure. :dohh: But while I was moving and cleaning, I restored my computer to factory so I had to start all over with that. Sometimes the computer just needs a good cleaning though. We also got alot of outside things done as well. New flowers planted, foundation to our house painted, etc. It feels so nice to get it all done though!! :happydance: And yesterday we went out and bought a new car!!! :happydance::happydance: This was our first brand new car so we are pretty excited. We had a little two door and I have a Jeep wrangler so neither were very "kid" friendly. So now we have a nice little four door hatchback. So I am 98% ready for the baby to be here now. Just need a few things hung on her walls in her room and than the nursery is done. I can't believe how fast this is all sneaking up. I have a prenatal appointment today. I wonder when I will have to start going every two weeks?! Is anyone doing this yet? 

Is anyone else feeling particularly sentimental lately? I have been reading chicken soup for the soul books for moms and most of the stories make me so teary and sad/happy at the same time. And there are times when I just sit in the middle of Emma's room and just look around. For no real reason at all. I just sit. :blush: 



Anyways...Shadow- Good to hear your interview went well!!! :happydance: You've been quiet as well on here I see. Hope your doing good hun.

MJ-So sorry to hear about your pelvic pain. That can't be fun. I hope a support belt helps out.

Xarxa-I'd be pissed too about the guy with the rash. I think people are so inconsiderate when it comes to being sick and things of that nature. 

Welcome to the new girls in the group. If I've missed anyone on the list, please feel free to PM me your info and I'll update when I can. It's hard to catch them all when I've been absent for so long so I mean no offense if you've been missed!


----------



## tmr1234

cleckner i thort i was the only person that sits in babys room and just think it makes me feel so close to bubba lol


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL nope, I do it too!! It eases the soul I think :D 
Sometimes I just have a craving for baby cuteness, and I get out some of Vincent's little shoes and socks and things just to hold them and gaze at them!

Oh lol I just have to share this, girls. I have a cup of tea here whilst I'm typing this, and I hadn't even realised but I've put the cup on my big old bump as I type!! It's turning into a handy little shelf, like with Phoebe on Friends!! Hehehe...

Good to have you back around, Cleck :winkwink: Sounds great to have all of that stuff sorted out, I wish I had the energy to do all that! I'm glad we painted the nursery etc. before I got so big... In fact, it's not so much the energy which is limiting me lately, but the pain :( Every movement is painful these days, and I can't imagine what it's going to be like once I get really REALLY big... I'm keeping optimistic, though! I have my lovely OH to do everything for me, and it doesn't take much movement to chat on here, does it?! :winkwink: hehe... 

I'm getting really nervous about hearing my interview now, I keep replaying what I said in my head and thinking "uh, that sounded so dumb! I should've put it like this or like that!" But OH says I shouldn't second guess myself and that I always stress about stuff and end up doing really well, so I'm hoping this is one of those times!!! 

MJ, how did the hospital go honey? Do you have a groovy support belt? I should be using mine, I guess, they might help with some of this horrid discomfort, but they dig in and stuff... I wish I had one of those awesome ones that go all around the bump and up your back, they look sooo comfy! 

Well, I'm off out for now girls to pick up my prescriptions and to get my new glasses :happydance:
Catch you all later!
Shadow x x x x


----------



## m_t_rose

I spent all weekend making things for the baby's room. I had an extra long weekend from Thursday - Monday and I spent at least 2/3 of it hand quilting and now my pointer finger has a blister on it. So far I have made quilt for baby's bed
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5180008.jpg

change pad and basket liner and pulls for change table
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5180010.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5180011.jpg

Chair Cover 
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5180007.jpg

pulls for dresser
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5180012.jpg

and curtains
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5180013.jpg

my Jacob letters and pictures still need to be hung on the wall and the painter is coming tonight to paint the room.


----------



## cleckner04

M_T I love it!! :happydance: I am in love with all the animal prints. And your house looks just like mine with the light brown carpeting and dark brown walls. It's eery almost how similar our houses look. :rofl:

So I'm glad I'm not the only weirdo that sits in the baby's room. You would think I'd sit in the glider like a normal person but I just plop down indian style on the floor in the middle of the room. I don't even really think about too much in particular. It just feels nice being in there. It is probably the quietest that room will ever be again. :rofl:

Shadow-Your really getting that big eh? I am still really mobile and haven't grown too much so I think that's why I can still get so much done. I'm sure it'll catch up to me eventually. I don't really think my bump has been doing much growing though. Which I guess is good cause I'm not too uncomfortable yet. Actually I'm not uncomfortable at all besides the urge to pee every five minutes. Which is harder to do now when the office is upstairs and the bathroom is downstairs. :rofl::rofl:


So my appointment went well. It was just an ordinary appointment to check blood pressure, etc. I finally got my GTT results back. I am SO lucky. She said the cutting off point is 140. My results came back at 137. So I'm JUST under the radar of gestational diabetes. :dohh: But she said I'm fine. :happydance: I also signed up for breastfeeding and childbirth classes today!!! AHHH!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

wow, MT, you have been so busy! it looks awesome. Jacob is a lucky little chap!

and Cleck, yay for good results from the GTT. who cares if it's borderline, if it's the right side of the border, eh :)

*waves* to Shadow... hope you have had a good day!

as for me, I'm pretty tired because I didn't get the nap I needed, aside from 20 mins this afternoon. I was reading a book that I really wanted to finish so spent the morning till I had to leave for the hospital on that. hospital went ok, they fitted me up with the support belt but I don't know how much use it's going to be. put it this way, I felt as much if not more discomfort walking from hospital to get my bus home than I had on the walk there sans belt. but I am glad I have it, maybe if I have a day of more pain it'll help. not sure if it's something I should wear all the time for preventative reasons... anyone know? I forgot to ask. the pain is worse some days and barely there others, and tbh the worst of it is generally when I'm in bed or getting up from bed in the night, when I shan't be wearing the belt anyway. so... jury is out for now.

then I had an appointment with my GP this afternoon, so I feel like I've spent all day walking to and from appointments (I don't drive and my appointments are not on an easy bus route for me - it is a 15 min walk to hospital and 20 mins the other way to GP, but good for my daily exercise when the pain is tolerable as it has been). I was going back because of my heartburn, which was not helped by the Gaviscon he prescribed 2 weeks ago. I got through that bottle in about 5 days, plus Rennies when I was out of the house, and since then have got through a bottle and a half of Gaviscon Advance, which I bought myself. I told him how bad it is and he was sticking to his insistence that it was all he could give me in pregnancy, even though I know other GPs prescribe ranitidine (Zantac). went on about eating small meals ever 2 hours, etc... thing is, I do graze and nothing really helps - I had a yogurt 40 mins before the appointment and by the time I was in the surgery, the heartburn was kicking in. it's not like I eat spicy foods all the time. anyway, in a bit of a repeat performance from yesterday's midwife appointment I ended up in tears (of frustration really, this man was not going to offer me anything better than Gaviscon) and sat there saying how bad it is and how Gaviscon better be really safe because the amount I am taking is way in excess of what the bottle says; it also says if symptoms persist for 7 days see your doctor, which I told him...

so he looks up another book (he'd already looked in one, when he said he couln't prescribe anything good) and bingo, this book says zantac is ok. so I come away with a prescription for zantac and for another bottle of Gaviscon Advance.

I hate getting upset in front of doctors and the like but I don't know... I guess I'm a bit overemotional. I hate feeling I'm not making myself understood. it's frustrating. especially when you are 90% certain that somthing *is* ok in pregnancy. I did my research into this before I was ever pregnant because I used to have bad stomach problems, ulcers which bled and made me anaemic, so I know what works for stomach pain and excess acid and I know that the really good stuff is not allowed but zantac *is*. this doc though is a temp one and I haven't been able to get to see the one I've been seeing for the last 7 years lately, the one who knows all about my medical history and is extremely sympathetic and understanding. it's because of this GP I still go to that surgery despite there being one opened up across the road from my flat now.

anyway. am off out for dinner with OH and his mum and her boyfriend tonight... lovely. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww MJ, sorry about your pants doctor... I'm glad you came away with what you'd hoped for, and I really hope that the Zantac works a bit better for you... 
As for the support belt, what kind did they give you? Is it just "belt-shaped" ? Or does it come right up over your bump? I know just what you mean about not wearing it at the times when you might actually need it... I started out with good intentions with mine, but it just didn't help enough for the annoyance to be worth it!! 

MT, all of that stuff is soooo awesome!! I'm loving the jungle theme :D What colour are the decorators going to do the walls?? I like the colour you have, actually: And I thought the same as Cleckner: It's spookily similar to her nursery!! We're gonna have such a gorgeous gallery of nurseries in here by the time our babies are born!

Aaaaaaas for me... :blush: I may be WAY early, but I saw the thread about washing baby's clothes, and I just had this sudden impulse... Plus I figured, tmr, you've already done yours a while ago, so I can't be THAT early... so....

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/FirstWash.jpg

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/FirstWash2.jpg

:happydance:

Off out to the cinema now to see Star Trek!! :D Hope everyone has a lovely evening :)

Shadow xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Aww shadow!! Look at all those tiny clothes. I love it. :happydance: I was wondering myself when I should start washing everything. I figure I will when I hit that 'nesting' point. Because if I don't save something, I won't have anything to do when that time hits. :blush:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I washed Lincoln's clothes once I had a big enough collection to do a full load! That was about a month ago. :blush: A lottt of those clothes, though, were not bought by me, but given to me, so yeah.... I also promptly realized that I didn't have anywhere to put them because our dresser and closet are crammed full and baby's closet has a funny smell in it and his dresser isn't built yet.

We need to start on the nursery, but need to rent out a carpet steam cleaner thing for it first (that room has had too many animals get sick in it and stuff) so we can try to get rid of the smell before painting. I don't know how much that costs. :shrug: But hopefully we can do that soon. I feel like I'm a bad mother for not really nesting yet. I mean, his room is being used as storage for all of his stuff (travel system, swings, etc.) and my sewing room. Speaking of which, I should get to sewing the curtains and sheets and blanket... but I'm not doing it, grrrr.

I feel pretty useless lately because I can hardly even bring myself to tidy up and get the dishes and dinner done. Wondering how I'll be able to take good care of a baby at this rate. :cry:


----------



## overcomer79

Hey guys,

I am moving over to 3rd a few days early but I just miss all of you! My glasses are supposed (not holding my breathe) be in today and maybe I can feel normal again. The hardest part is I have a lot of light sensitivity and now I have had a headache for several days. I hadn't taken anything for it as I know it won't help. I have high expectations that when I get them, I will feel much better. I have an anti-glare coat on my lenses and that prevents the light from scattering like it does. I didn't sleep at all last night. The state is issuing more budget cuts which could mean my job. I had been through this before an my boss has fought hard for all our jobs. I am hoping she can do the same again. I hopefully will know something by the end of the week and will keep you posted. 

It is official! I can no longer hide my bump behind baggy clothes!!! I love it though. It looks like a basketball. I love feeling James kick and move. I cry at the thought that in three short months, I will be having him and holding him. I can't believe how things are going. I am feeling pretty good. OH and a friend of his will be painting the nursery (3 blue walls, one yellow :happydance:) on June 6 :happydance:. 

I start a hectic month of June (tomorrow but through June). I have two jobs at the university and I will also be taking my childbirthing classes every tuesday in June. I get the month of July off as I work an academic schedule (nine month). I go back to work aug first then will work until my due date. 

I am really nervous about delivery. I can't get over the thought of epidurals (really don't want one). Anyway, I talked (typed your eyes out) your ears off so I am going to go and hopefully will catch up soon!!


----------



## leo

hi girls every one been really busy. well i feel so rubish i had a bad back before i got preg and now its its getting really bad im in so much pain today. 

well all my new wood work in baby room getting done tommrow cant wait will really be able to get on xxx


----------



## Boothh

hi girls, just wondering if i am the only one who is getting sick of busybodies, telling you to this/that etc etc etc, 

it seems everytime i have an opinion on anything about MY baby at the moment i get spoken to like i am a silly little girl who doesnt have a clue, really getting riled up now haha, 

shadow - isnt that shelf soooo conveniant!! i rest my phone and alot of the time the tv remote on mine hahaha, but my boy doesnt like it and kicks them off half the time lmao,

M_T - i love that nursery its really original and the quilt is adorable :)

hope everyone else is okay! :) xx


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock:

I just ordered my first bits and bobs of reusable nappy things!!! I figured I have to start somewhere, and I felt ready to "have a play" ... LOL I guess Jasper Bear will be coming out to play again when they get here :blush: hehehehe

Seems like almost everyone is getting into full swing now with pregnancy things! I have the OT coming back again next week to fill out forms for an EPIOC for me (electric wheelchair) ... I hope it gets approved, it would change everything for me and really would mean the world. Apart from everything else with my rubbish body, my hands are not coping well at all with self-propelling any more. They are painful (like arthritis, I imagine, jelr...) ALL the time now, and it's pretty miserable :( I feel like if I could let them totally rest for maybe a day or so then they might setlle a bit, but of course I can't take any anti-inflammatories either at the mo, so it is a bit of a nightmare!

BUT ANYWAY, I am babbling on... We went to the cinema, and I really enjoyed Star Trek, but OH gave it "a resounding 'meh' " *rolls eyes* ... He's very hard to please, though :winkwink:

Hugs to everyone, gonna take Vincent's clothes in now as they've been out all evening, I expect they are dry!!! 

Shadow x x x x


----------



## ckc

Hey Shadow!!! It is nice to be back ! I am sorry you are not feeling your best :( , but everything is going be worth it!!! make sure you get PLENTY of rest. 
Vincent is a beautiful name!! we are still team yellow! 
Last trimester, can you believe it? I can't wait for the holidays in July, I am so darn busy :(

I will try to check in more often!

Love to all of you,


----------



## tmr1234

well ladys this sleepthing is really starting to get to me now i slept for 2hrs last night 4 the night befor and 2 the night befor that. i was tosing and turning untill 2am this morn then came down and fell sleep waching tv. 

getting a bit worryed as well i was a bit over weght befor i got preg up to last wk i had put on 11lbs this wk i have lost 5lbs do u think i should be worryed and tell the m/w i dont see her untill 34wks thow coz i only see her every 6 wks. 

my cold is still hanging around and seems to of gone on my chest arrrggg willit every get better on a good ish note lucas loves being in my bloody ribs and will not move to the middle where i can brieth. 

m_t i love the baby arty things and shadow isnt it grat to see little cloths drying how cute.

glad more girls are moving over. good to see you ckc glad ur preg is going ok.


----------



## nuttymummy

i know what u mean about the sleep thing...its crazy!!
i woke up at 2am...at 3am i woke OH up to get me some toffee popcorn lol, we were still awake at 5am (i just kept flicking OH's ears so he couldnt go back to sleep LMAO) then we both had a bowl of rice krispies n went back to sleep at about 5.30am for a coupleof hours......needless to say we were both kanckered!
i hate waking up......u always feel wide awake!


----------



## Aunty E

Hi gals! I'll be with you in a couple of days, but I'm going to hang out in Second Tri til then, as I'm a total rules compliant freak :) I've been making baby clothes this week, which you can see on our thread in Second Tri, and have been having a total blast with it! Am slightly worried that I'm too obsessed with perfect little baby rompers...

I had a brilliant midhusband appointment on Monday - Imogen is bang on for dates, head down (finally) and lovely and wriggly. My BP isn't great, but for me it's ok as I tend to run high anyway, and compared to some of the pregnancy-related misery other mums are going through, I feel very lucky that all I have to cope with is a bit of high blood pressure. Have given up on weighing myself though, as I look fine, and I really don't care how much I weigh, it never bears any relation to how I look or what size I wear. And my midhusband said I had a lovely compact bump and a neat uterus! Go me, I'm putting that on my cv in future, 'Great interpersonal skills and a neat uterus'.

Sleep-wise, I haven't had any problems at all (apart from my kitten-shaped alarm clock every morning) until last night, when suddenly I couldn't sleep because my mind was totally overrunning. We had an offer accepted on a house a couple of days ago, and now all I can think about it how I'll miss our current house, not because it's wonderful or anthing although I did only redecorate and put a new kitchen in eighteen months ago which I'll miss, but because of all the memories. It's the house where OH was living when I met him, where we first lived together, where we came home to after our wedding, where everything important for the last ten years has happened pretty much. I hate the area, and I don't like our neighbours, and the flat isn't great, and we'll have tons more space and a big garden and a lovely area and hopefully no shootings or stabbings every weekend (we live in Hackney currently), but it's still hard to let go. :(


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Hi ckc!!! Great to see you again my lovely! Still team yellow eh? Do you have lists of names for either gender yet?? Care to share? :winkwink:
Hmmm, let's see, how many names do I know / can I remember from our little group so far? ...
Vincent Lee, Emma Sophia, Adam Elliott, Samuel Coledridge, Lucas, Imogen, Lincoln (Connor? Is that right?), Jack... Hmmm I can only remember two girl names! Anyone else care to share their name choices? I LOVE hearing them, and imagining our little group of lovelies growing up around the world with all of these sweet names :dance:

tmr, I feel for you with the lack of sleep honey :( I've not been doing too badly really, I have some medication that helps me sleep through most discomfort, which I was able to keep taking through pregnancy, so I'm not doing too badly. I do get horribly restless legs at night, but OH is happy for me to let them twitch and spasm away until I fall asleep! It doesn't disturb him too much... tmr, I wouldn't have thought the little bit of weight fluctuation would be a big deal, but I'd say the usual: "If you're concerned at all, tell your midwife". As for the ribs, DITTO! Lucas and Vincent must have some sort of bet going, "who can kick their mummy in the ribs the most?" :rofl: 

Nutty, awwww I have this sweet image in in my mind now of you and your OH keeping each other company in the middle of the night... Tho I must say, your OH must be a very cool cat, as mine would go NUTS if I woke him up with my restlessness, and would NOT appreciate it if I flicked his ears to keep him awake!!! LOL He's be soooo grouchy and annoyed! Hehehe... You must really have a sweetie there :winkwink:

Auntie E, I'm gonna pop over to second in a minute to check out your latest crafts... It's so great that you can make your own clothes! I wish I could! And "midhusband" ? I didn't know you had a male one, is that weird? Cool? Common?! Hehe...
Moving house sounds really cool, but I get what you're saying about missing the old place. When I moved out of my childhood family home, I kept dreaming about it for years, so much had happened there and you'll never forget such an important place. Take lots of photos to remember it by!!! We never take enough photos when we move, and I always end up wishing we had!

Well, today we have a tenancy inspection, so I'm going to attempt to "help" OH tidy the place a bit. It's pretty tidy really, but the odd bits and bobs could use some clearing up... I wonder if I could do the hoovering from my wheelchair? Hehehe, never tried before!! 

Catch you all later :D
Shadow xxxx


----------



## nuttymummy

lol thanks shadowrat....ur right!! he is a total sweetie! he does groan when i say im hungry....but he always gets me something!! lol...i just say...think urself lucky u only have to go to the kitchen and not a 24 hour garage!! lol

i must be pretty lucky in the rib department lol...i havent had any kicked ribs yet....just lots of sharp jabs everywhere else!!


----------



## Mary Jo

LADIES!!!

I just had to come in here and share my news... 

:happydance: I've had NO HEARTBURN WHATSOEVER since taking the first ranitidine tablet yesterday afternoon :happydance:

and this after going out and having chicken in a cream and mushroom sauce with spinach and potatoes gratinee (with cream and cheese and stuff) and then chocolate fudge cake with ice cream for dinner, and then water - PLAIN WATER, my nemesis!!! - during the night and this morning, and now my breakfast. I am so happy and so relieved. :D

tmr and nuttymummy, I do hear you on the sleep issues... night before last I had a terrible night, only had about 4 hours sleep. I seem to have one good night and then a few not great nights and then a terrible night. Though last night, with all my running about all day on that 4 hours of sleep, I did sleep well... put light out a bit after midnight, was up a few times to the loo, woke when OH went out at 7am and then back to sleep till 1pm! Very nice. 

Shadow, though I call baby Adam Elliott, we haven't decided for sure if we'll call him that... I am in two minds because I love both names but I know I can't actually call him both names when he's here! So he'll either be Adam Elliott or Elliott Adam, or I might say that I want to save the name we don't use for another baby (should we have another boy in due course) and call him Adam something else or Elliott something else. Chris does prefer Elliott but I just don't knoooooooooooow. :(

Am kind of wishing I'd never started calling him anything related to his real name because now in my head he IS Adam Elliott, not just Adam and not just Elliott... eeeep. When we didn't know he was a boy we were calling him Brenda, maybe we should have changed it to Brendan, just for while he's a fetus. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

HORRAAAAAAAAAAAY for heartburn relief, MJ!!!!!! I'm SOOO pleased for you honey :happydance: :dance:

I know, you've said before about your name choices :blush: sorry, I'm not helping you to keep an open mind about his name when I constantly refer to him as Adam Elliott!! I have to say, my OH and I both like Elliott a LOT, we think you should maybe go with that as his first name :D Hehe, got that? We've decided for you :rofl: 
Both names are lovely, though, really. We were really careful with the names we loved a while ago, and although we love Vincent and Isaac almost equally, we knew we should "save" one for later babies, so we didn't put them together! What do you guys think of calling him Elliott Christopher, after his daddy? Or Adam Christopher? Or using another family name for the middle name, to "save" the second name choice for later babies? 

Hehehe look at me, I'm always planning for later babies! One at a time, Shadow... 

My hands aren't TOO painful today, so I'm gonna say screw it and try to do some more sewing for Vince's aliens and spaceships mobile!

Shadow x x x


----------



## Boothh

god that no heart burn thing sounds amazing,

im sat here with flames coming out of my mouth, iv actually been drinking gaviscon but to no avail!

:( gunna go get a glass of milk in a moment to see if that helps, 

it doesnt help he has not stopped kicking me in the ribs allllll morning! i wish he would give it a rest, :/ 


xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Touch wood, I've had no heartburn for a couple of weeks now, but I do have incredibly achey ribs today - I suspect someone is making themselves a bit of room in there. 

My midhusband is very nice, camp as a row of pink sequinned tents, and seems pretty competent. I like him at the moment because he said I had a nice neat bump, which I've always aspired to (being a curvy gal). Although the enormous bruise on my inner elbow suggests that he didn't miss his calling as a phlebotomist - OUCH!

We've always wanted to use the middle name Margaret, as three of our grandmothers are called Margaret and we both really like the name. When we chose Imogen, we didn't think Margaret went with it and had pretty much decided to save it for our next baby, but then realised it was just as likely we would never have another girl and we'd lose the name forever. So she's Imogen Margaret, and we'll just have to hope nobody uses her full name much :)


----------



## cleckner04

Ugh!! I posted a long reply to everyone's latest updates and than BnB stopped working so I lost it all. :cry:

Okay. MJ- That is super good news about the no heartburn!! And I have to agree with Shadow about the name Elliott. We've decided for you so you don't have to. :muaha: 

Overcomer-Welcome over hun!! We've missed you! You'll have to post some pictures up of your nursery when it's done! Can't wait to see the different colors! 

Shadow- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you about the electric wheelchair. I know it can't be easy moving around as it is. Especially as you grow bigger. :hugs:



So girls getting rib kicks. I'm not there yet. The nurse yesterday showed me where my uterus is at now and I still have a good 4-5 inches before she even gets close to my ribs. Which sounds like thats a good thing because it doesn't sound nice! :dohh:

I started my kick counts last night!! AHHH!!! That just shows how close we really are when they are asking me to do kick counts already. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies just came to say hi, 4 days till I can be here for good but it's scaring the crap out of me already. Baby has certainly grown and I'm now starting to waddle a bit when I get tired eeek! Not posting much at the mo as I am so tired after work. Certainly finding it harder and still 8 weeks to go :shock:

Cleckner what's this about counting kicks?? Did know we needed to do that in third tri. My little one has no set pattern and I'm worried I might worry about it.


----------



## nattienoo

Hey cleckner04!
Can I join?? I'm due August 19th and we're having a boy.
Have I posted this in the right place?! Soz if it's wrong, i'm a newbie xx
Nat


----------



## gwiff

At last, I've got round to putting on some of the 4d pics. I've not been feeling too brilliant the last few days - I've started suffering from really bad headaches all the time so I've stayed away from turning the computer on!
Hope you are all well.
(I hope I've done this right and that you will be able to see the pictures!)
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOBND_3.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 8









BABYBOBND_1.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5









BABYBOBND_5.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7









BABYBOBND_8.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I'm not all that excited about having to count kicks. It's so normal to me to feel that now, I'm pretty much just used to it, and unless I get a big one, I don't really pay much attention to his movements anymore....


----------



## cleckner04

nattienoo said:


> Hey cleckner04!
> Can I join?? I'm due August 19th and we're having a boy.
> Have I posted this in the right place?! Soz if it's wrong, i'm a newbie xx
> Nat

Welcome hun! You are most definately in the right place. :hugs: I'll add you to the list now!!


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Cleckner what's this about counting kicks?? Did know we needed to do that in third tri. My little one has no set pattern and I'm worried I might worry about it.

I was told that with my doctor's office, they want me to start counting kicks around 28 weeks(which is where I am now). She said I just have to count ten kicks in a two hour period. Once I've reached the ten kicks, I'm done for the day. She said just count when baby is most active which for me is at night when I'm settling down for bed. My LO doesn't really have a set pattern either so I was worried as well. But after counting last night, 10 kicks is very easy to get up to. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Triggles

I think the kick counts are more stressed in the US than in the UK. I know when I was living in the US it was something they brought up a number of times when I was pregnant with DD. But here it hasn't been mentioned once by midwife or GP, just a general "pay attention to changes in movement patterns" was really all I got. 

Congrats on no heartburn! I'm very jealous! LOL


----------



## Loo

My midwife said count 10 kicks in each day and if less than that contact labour ward. She said to do that from about 27-28 weeks.

I hardly get any some days, so I'd be phoning them all the time if I stuck to that religiously!


----------



## m_t_rose

I don't know if I even feel 10 kicks every day let alone in a 2 hour period of time. Should I be worried?


----------



## ShadowRat

Welcome to the club, Nattie! Congrats on your little boy :happydance: Another for Team Blue!

:rofl: LOL Aunty E, you REALLY crack me up, I love the way you write! Hehehe... I think it's cool that you went ahead and used the name that you love for your little girl's middle name! I think it works just fine with Imogen, but like you say, the chances are she won't be called by it anyway, so it can just be a special family thing :D

Gwiff, your 3d pics are SOOOO cute!!!! Your little one has such a cute nose, so defined! I love the "shouting" pic hehehe, it's amazing what they get up to in there, isn't it?!

As for the whole "counting the kicks" thing, I don't know where I'd start!! Vince is SO active pretty much every day, I don't know how I would count a single kick, it's just constant fidgeting really, with the occasional stronger few kicks (yes, usually in my ribs :rofl: ) I think I'd know fairly quickly if things were not normal, I think I'd notice the change in movements without "counting" them, so I'm not too worried! I agree that it is probably a US/UK thing, that there is more emphasis on counting the kicks every day in the US- I've not heard it from anyone over here in the UK!

:hugs:
x x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

:) to everyone suffering with heartburn - see your doctor because you don't have to suffer. I went 2 weeks ago and he gave me normal Gaviscon - the dose is 10ml three times a day, well, that was a joke. A 300ml bottle should last 10 days, mine was gone in 5 days and I was only taking it when at home, taking Rennies at all other times. I reckon I'd have been through a bottle in 3 days without the Rennies. 

This ranitidine is just Zantac; I was pretty sure it was ok but on the Zantac website it said to only take with a doc's approval. But I got it! thank GOD. It had been doing my head in for at least 3 months and I'd had it since the very beginning, in fact it was something I noticed before I got the positive test (I noticed it especially because I'd had stomach ulcers and treatment for them last year and since they healed I had no pain or heartburn at all).

anyway. I've taken some pics of the baby clothes I've been given! mostly from my mum, some from OH's mum...

bib
booties, made by OH's mum (she did some the same in white)
romper suit, bib and hat set, which he'll wear going home from hospital
cardi, in 0-3 months
another
and another
cardi in newborn size
aran cardi in 3-6 months
scratch mits
my favourite, cutest little t-shirt from Baby Gap :D

the cardigans, other than the newborn one, were made by my mum; OH's mum made that and the booties

as for counting kicks - baby is v quiet some of the time then goes a bit mad. I will be keeping tabs on him though because my OH's sister's baby was stillborn after she noticed he was not moving (it was an accident with the cord). I haven't been asked to keep track yet, but I am anyway.

Gwiff, what fabulous pics! :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I've slipped up and taken Zantac a few times when I was REALLY desperate and the Rolaids and milk and whatnot weren't helping.

My "health educator" has asked me a couple of times (routinely) if I've been having heartburn, when I say yes, she tells me that it's because I have caffeine and don't drink enough water. :rofl: Yeah, whatever, lady. My esophageal spasms are all my fault, right?


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for the kicking advice girls :hugs: Mine wriggles too but I reckon that classes as a kick doesn't it? One undulation should be as good as a poke or a kicky leg movement. He's also taken rather fondly to pushing but I'm thinking that isn't even worth half a kick count. xxxx


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls... sorry I am soooo busy lately.... glad everyone is doing well...

Re: Heartburn... you know what they say... it means baby has lots of hair....:)

Re: Kicks... my 3 previous pregnancies have all been very mellow... some hours I may have a lot of kicks ... but most of the time they were quiet... I never really followed the kick counting thing.... :shrug:

I can't believe that I am already in the 3rd trim.... it has gone so quickly... and baby will be here soon... guess I should go through the clothes....:)


----------



## augustbaby09

My baby not been kicking as much now its more huge pokes and vibrations/rolling around where my stomach moves up and down .... 

My MW said 10 movements within a day and said most women experience more then this anyways. Im having a quiet day today :( but not too worried as still felt lots of movement just maybe not as much as perhaps yesterday. x


----------



## overcomer79

I take zantac regularly for heartburn...when I remember to take it...it works!!! Unfortunately, I hadn't taken it in a while :(. I am feeling like crap right now :(.


----------



## Boothh

mary jo those clothes are so cute, my mum and grandma have knitted me quite a few cardigans so far, so sweet :) x


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, I'll be surprised if baby has hair - me and my brother were bald at birth, and I was practically bald till I was almost 2. :rofl: OH doesn't know if he was a hairy baby (which last phrase makes me think of Father Ted...)


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks, Boothh :D my mum is hopefully going to turn her attention to knitted nappy covers now, once I get her some patterns. I think we have enough cardis for the time being, in fact I'll be surprised if the newborn size one gets more than a couple of wears, since it's SO wee... and if baby is big he may not even get in it, which would be a shame as it is adorable.


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Hi Cleckner04,

Can you add me to the list please? I've just joined this site and I wanna be added to the August Mummies Club... :):)

I'm due on the 7th of Aug and don't know the sex of the baby as of yet (although, I've a 3d/4d scan booked for tomorrow so we'll wait and see)!


----------



## tmr1234

wellcome caroline 

well i have a FULL yes Full nights sleep but oh woke up at 12 and seid he couldnt sleep bless. 


on the kicks thing in the uk they just say as long as baby is moving as normal then all is fine if baby stops or slows down then ring m/w but as we get closer to due date they do slow down. 

the rib kicking for me its not just the very sharp kicks he is just alwways pushing up on my ribs if iam st down but has now staed when moving legs and arms dragging them down my bump wich really hurts some times

I got a letter from the hospital yesterday my haemoglobin is 10.2g/dl so i have to have iron tablets arrrgggg well at lest it wasnt the gtt


----------



## nuttymummy

my son had tons of hair when he was born......but i didnt have any heartburn??...i think ive only had it once or twice in this pregnancy, and on the 3d scan she said the shadowy bits on the head may well be hair as lots of other babies when they were born had lots of hair when they had shadowy bits on the scan.

has anyone got pics of their 'going home outfits' for baby yet?


----------



## Mary Jo

going home outfit!

(which I posted upthread but I don't mind whoring it out again :) )


----------



## Boothh

all my cardigans are tiiiiny mary jo, i literally have about 10 hahaha, but they are all in different colours so will match his outfits ha, 

i luckily have a 9 year old sister with alot of dolls that are going to have very expensive wardrobes pretty soon lmao, :rofl:


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Well I'm officially in 3rd tri tomorrow so I will start posting regularly from there. I have just read over all of this thread but I wont even try and write back to everyone. I will reply from now on after tomorrow, but hear are just a few that have stuck in my head.

Welcome to all the new August mums.

Shadow: that is fantastic news about the radio interview and the electric wheelchair, so sorry to hear about your hands, it sounds just like my arthrits when it kicks up.

Cleckner: Thanks for clearing up the thing about the kicks, we were told at anti natal classes last week that we should feel ten kicks a day and I had only said to DH that I wonder do they mean 10 kicks or ten periods of movement during the day, so I'm glad tho have that cleared up.

MJ: Congrats on the heartburn relief, I actually got DH to put a big thick blanket under our bed last night to raise the head of it a bit as I seem to have the most acid at night and my mum told me this little trick, I can't tell you if it works yet as would you believe it for the first time in about 6 weeks I didn't have any heartburn.

Overcomer: I really hope you get those glasses tomorrow and it is good to see you back. fingers crossed your job will be safe. 

Well girls not much news from me, just really tired this week, think it was all the going last weekend between the 3D scan (pics posted a few pages back) and my dad being in hospital (long story also posted a few pages back).

I have just wrote this in 2nd tri too, Anybody having any hassle with thier feet, mine dont look visibly swollen, but my shoes are tight and they pain is so bad, it feels like I have walked miles in high heels and this pain starts from the time I put my feet to the floor and all day. Anybody else getting this as I'm wondering if it is pregnancy related or arthritic.

Well my dad hopes to be getting home from hospital at the weekend, so that is good, he still has a long road to recovery but is on the mend thank god, so hopefully that will be one less stress for me, try to get up and back to Dublin to see him.


----------



## Boothh

just updating to say i am very happy as the doctor has kindly put my gaviscon on repeat prescription :) yaay! it was becoming a rather expensive habit lol, so im glad its now free for me haha, xx


----------



## Mary Jo

hey jelr! good to see you over here. great to hear your dad is doing well. and good news about your heartburn. I'd heard of that trick, and kind of tried to raise myself on an extra pillow but I couldn't get comfy (I like to lie almost flat, with one thin pillow and my arm under it). 

Boothh, good news about your Gaviscon, too! I was getting through it crazy quickly, I'd have been at the docs every 3 or so days if I was never buying any myself. Are you allowed as much as you want?

am tired again today, after Tuesday's lovely long sleep, last night was a bit of a disaster. It always is when I have to get up and go to work, though this is my last Thursday shift, will still be doing Fri and Sat for the next *counts* seven weeks (with a week off week after next!) till I finish. so am counting the minutes till I can leave for tonight - 123 to go :rofl:

have had to take one single Rennie this afternoon, was my own fault, I had some Twiglets with my lunch and while I adore them they always have made my tummy hurt. still, one Rennie all day is very good going for me. :D


----------



## Boothh

mj - i have a 600ml bottle, i can get once a month but i think that should be enough for me, maybe have to buy a small bottle in between, but im using rennies too so i think thats about right :)


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome Caroline!! Hope you find out what your having today!! :happydance: 

I love that our group just keeps growing and growing!! So has anyone else started thinking about their hospital bags? I have a list written down and just need to purchase a few things and I think I could get a bag ready from that. I have a feeling I am going to pack WAY too much because I'm a bit clueless about it all. So better safe than sorry right?! :rofl:


To all the girls on here that had myspace. Could you re-add me?? I was planning on deleting my page so I deleted all my friends but than I changed my mind and started fixing it up instead. My thing is www.myspace.com/cleckner04. Anyone that wasn't on my list and has a myspace, add me too!! :happydance:


----------



## callyd

Hi Everyone!!

I am due in exactly 3 months and really cannot believe how quickly time has flown by!

I haven't posted too often but I would like that to change starting....NOW!
My pregnancy has not been without stress - I got laid off a month ago :nope:which was just awful. I have taken time to relax and am using this opportunity to really try to be as prepared as possible for our son's arrival in August.

Anyway, this Saturday my friends are throwing a shower for me and then next Sunday, we have our 3D ultrasound which I am SOOOOOO excited for!!!

Congratulations to you all, and I wish you restful sleeps these last few (Eeeak!) weeks before we are holding our little bundles of love!

Callandra :)


----------



## Pippin

:hi: ladies, I think we stragglers might make a move over soon as not many of us are left there anymore. ONly three days officially for me anyway :happydance: and boy has time flown by!

I've just realised I've eaten a whole bag of giant buttons in two sittings!!! Opps!! No wonder baby weighs over a stone now :rofl: (I officially put on a stone and 2lbs this morning opppps)

As for hospital bags I have a list but not going to do it until I finish work at 35 weeks, maybe I'm leaving it too late but the whole birth ting is really starting to scare me!!


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I haven't started actually packing a bag yet but I'm somewhat putting what I want in one area if that makes sense. haha. :rofl: That thought of actually packing it scares me a little. But I know it needs done! I bought one nursing bra at a cheap store because I thought I'd need something crappy for at the hospital while in labor and such(I don't plan on having em' hang out). Well I bought a cup size bigger and it is almost too small already:hissy: My boobs haven't grown much in this pregnancy so I'm assuming the brand is just a bit different with sizing. Ugh!


----------



## Pippin

I bought a nursing bra and I wear it now as it's so comfortable being non wired. It's just easier than going to a bra shop which I really should do but haven't. I got my list from wobbles sticky thread, it seems very comprehensive although I'm worried I might have to take two suitcases!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Do you girls know how long you'll actually be in the hospital? No one has mentioned this to me so I have no clue how much I'd need to pack. And does the baby just stay wrapped up in a blanket while in the hospital or do I need outfits for each day that we're there?! It's so confusing. :dohh: I need to ask at my next appointment but I forgot at the last one.


----------



## Pippin

I think it depends hon. In the uk you can often be in only 24 hours but some country hospitals allow you to be in for 5 days. I'm going to pack for 48 hours and then husband can go back and get more if needed. If you have complications or C section you'll be in longer, my friend was in for 3 days. xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Ahh okay. I hope to be out as soon as possible. I'd much rather bond with my LO at home than in a cold disinfectant smelling hospital. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hellooooo my lovelies!! :happydance:

I am stoked today, because my hands don't hurt much at all!! I'm amazed, and SO relieved. 
Jelr, I have had pretty sore feet too, and yesterday they did look a bit swollen to me (but not much at all)... I'm wondering whether mine is EDS-related or pregnancy-related, and I've decided it must be both. Have you tried bathing them in cool water at the end of the day? I did that last night and it was such a relief (for about a minute, before the water got all warm!! But temporary relief is better than no relief!!)

Pips, I think you should instigate the "final push" for the stragglers to come over and join us in third!! I miss everyone that we're still missing and would love to have us all in one place again :D Especially with all the newbies who have popped out of the background over here in third :dance: You're right, Cleck: Our group just keeps growing and growing, it's LOVELY! :) :)

I went out to look for maternity stuff again today, I was in such a positive mood and just thought it was worth another go... :rofl: What a fool I was... I found no maternity stuff at all this time, but one summer dress that looked on the hanger like it might accomodate a bump. I took my one dress into the changing room, only to find that the crappy shop has no disabled changing room, so had to leave my wheelchair outside the room and shuffle myself into this TINY cubicle :rofl: then I attempted to get this dress on... Oh. Dear. I even went 2 sizes up (from my normal MATERNITY size) and it was NOT happening!! :rofl: I was almost stuck in this dress, my OH was waiting outside, and as I tried to get my arms out of it again I had this sudden flash image of a friend of mine on an EDS forum telling us in a post that she dislocated her shoulder in a similar position (in a changing room) and was petrified that she'd have to call in a shop worker to help her either get the clothes off or pop her shoulder back in!!! :rofl: Luckily, though, she managed to pop her shoulder in herself and get the clothes off. But I was ok, I got this mad dress off and no dislocations hehehe...
So I was VERY disheartened after that and didn't even feel like trying any other shops :dohh: I'm now so big that I'm down to one skirt (non-maternity, just left totally unzipped, and barely fitting any more) and one pair of jeans. I might just have to bite bullet and spend a fortune online on real proper maternity stuff some time soon... *sigh*

Ooooh, I got my HIP grant today! :) So we ordered the electric breast pump and went out to get more bits and pieces for the nursery: Got a laundry / washable nappy basket with swing lid, a small sealable container-type thing for the pooey flushable nappy liners (we'll flush them all at the end of each day I think, to save water and trips to the bathroom!) and OH got wood rofl: ... :blush:) to make a cot-top changer. He's keen to do some DIY, and the wood cost us £10 in total, whereas a shop-bought cot top changer wouldve been more like £50. So in terms of big things to get for Vincent, we're pretty much "there" now, which is exciting! I'd like to order just a FEW more clothes though hehehe... I want to get the "going home outfit" and I don't really like anything we have so far enough yet!

So I'm off to look at baby clothes hehe :)

Shadow xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Cleck, nobody has mentioned anything about how long I'll be in for, in fact there is a huge bunch of things that have never been mentioned yet that should have been by now according to my notes (there are boxes they have to check when they have gone through each issue and I have a load of empty boxes next to my 24 week and 28 week appointment sections). It's annoying, stressing and upsetting me, actually.

OH's sister who had her baby 5 weeks ago was told she'd be let out the same day if all went well, but it didn't - well, there were no disasters but the baby was in an awkward position with his shoulder in the way and she was all set to have a c section when he decided to pop out naturally, after 48 hours in labour. Her son was born on the Thursday and she came home on the Sunday, which she ended up being happy about because she got support with breastfeeding (he initially fed but then refused and if that had happened after a quick, easy birth she'd have been at home without the support and a hungry baby).


----------



## callyd

My hospital (Ontario) said 24 hours for vaginal delivery and 48 for Csec....in and out!


----------



## cleckner04

Hmm I agree MJ there seems to be alot of things that should be discussed by now. My next appointment isn't even scheduled yet but it will be when I'm in week 32. That seems to be cutting it close to me who likes to plan ahead. :dohh: I know every pregnancy/labor is different so it's more of a 'go with the flow' type of situation but I still want some kind of heads up about how our hospital does things.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Hmm I agree MJ there seems to be alot of things that should be discussed by now. My next appointment isn't even scheduled yet but it will be when I'm in week 32. That seems to be cutting it close to me who likes to plan ahead. :dohh: I know every pregnancy/labor is different so it's more of a 'go with the flow' type of situation but I still want some kind of heads up about how our hospital does things.

After we asked my doctor a bunch of questions about what usually happens to the baby after birth (we don't want certain things done and wanted to know how to get waivers and stuff), she told us that they have birthing center TOURS at the hospital, which is the place to ask all of those birthing questions. Maybe you should call your doctor's office or hospital and ask if they do the same thing?


----------



## Mary Jo

I am assuming there is a certain amount of stuff that I'll find out when we start the antenatal classes at the hospital, which are on 4 consecutive Tuesday evenings from the middle of June to the middle of July, but there is some stuff that I want to talk one-to-one with my midwife about and would not feel comfortable asking in front of a bunch of strangers. So I really had better get the chance at my next appointment to at least talk about SOME of what I want to or I'm going to be more stressed than I already am (not hugely but getting more). My next appointment is at 31 weeks, so 2 weeks on Monday.


----------



## cleckner04

I think we are all going to start hitting our 'stressed out' points soon. Which is exciting but terrifying at the same time. :happydance: I just keep listing off in my head all of the things that still needs done before the baby is here. And what am I doing? Sitting on BnB not getting anything done. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:hissy: Why can't I find the perfect "going home" outfit for Vinnie?!? Grrr... I'm going round and round in circles looking at the usual suspects of baby clothes shops, and nothing is quite right :( I think I'm just in a really picky mood today :rofl: 
Whatkind of outfit would be right for taking him home though? I really want something with matching scratch mits and summer hat and booties, I think that'd be really cute, but I DON'T want blue!! I'd love something in a pastel green or yellow, maybe, but nothing is good enough :hissy: 
Anyone got any ideas??

xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

MJ -- I see what you mean, that some things are private. In that case, if you have a doctor (or midwife) that's like mine, you've gotta just keep asking your questions before he/she gets the chance to shove you out of the exam room! 

Cleckner -- I'm the last of us all, behind everyone, and I've already hit panic mode. I've found that I'm scared pooless now... about the birth, getting everything ready in time, and actually being a mom! Seems way too soon. 

Shadow -- I don't know what Lincoln's coming home in yet. We'll see. But it seems like I've seen a lot of the type of outfit you're looking for. Maybe you need to shop American websites? :shrug: Hopefully not! I'm sure you'll find the right thing, but probably not when you're looking for it. You'll probably just stumble across it one day and know it's the right thing?


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow-I had the same issue as you. I wanted her outfit to be perfect. I am just putting her in a little dress with a matching diaper cover. I don't think I'm even putting a hat or scratch mittens on her. It is only a five minute ride to get her home so I just figure there's no point. I really hope you find something! Have you tried Ebay and random sites like that? I agree with W4B about american sites. We seem to have WAY bigger of a selection for baby things compared to you girls. But I hope you don't have to resort to that. For me, I am going to keep her outfit so she can have it when she's older so I was super picky too. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## earthangel

hi all :)


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Hi earthangel... :)

And thanks to Cleckner for adding me! xx :hug:

Well, I just thought I'd let you all know that I went for my 3d scan today and it was excellent!!! I'm so happy, I've just been smiling all day ever since :) And I found out I'm having a girl... woo hoo!

Roll on the 7th of Aug :happydance:

Tried to attach two pics so hopefully it works - new to this!
 



Attached Files:







MURRAYCAROLINE 28W20090521165356260.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 8









MURRAYCAROLINE 28W20090521164254081.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Boothh

shadow - when did you apply for your HIP grant? im just wondering when i cna expect mine cus i could reeeealy use it right about now haha, xx


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys 

about the time spent in hospital with my son i was home 5 hrs after having him but now they wont let u stay in over 4 hrs if every thing is ok and baby has pooed and u have had a wee u go home. wich iam so glad about as i really dnt want to stay in.

wellcome over girls.
dose any1 think 3rd tri is going slower than 2nd did? or is that just me?


----------



## nuttymummy

xxCarolinexx said:


> Hi earthangel... :)
> 
> And thanks to Cleckner for adding me! xx :hug:
> 
> Well, I just thought I'd let you all know that I went for my 3d scan today and it was excellent!!! I'm so happy, I've just been smiling all day ever since :) And I found out I'm having a girl... woo hoo!
> 
> Roll on the 7th of Aug :happydance:
> 
> Tried to attach two pics so hopefully it works - new to this!


hey caroline!!! glad to see u enjoyed it! and congrats on ur little girl!:happydance: the pictures are brill n she looks like a little cutie!!!
xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh said:


> shadow - when did you apply for your HIP grant? im just wondering when i cna expect mine cus i could reeeealy use it right about now haha, xx

I posted it off about 3 weeks ago I think, OH says it was more recently than that, but I'm pretty sure it was about 3 weeks. Hope yours comes soon! :D

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Cleck and W4B, I agree that the american sites have more choice: I've stumbled into a few of those on my search! But I'm gonna leave it for now and keep an eye on ebay and hopefully something cute will show up, like you say, W4B!

Oh btw, are you now officially going to post in here with us, W4B??? :D :D I hope so!! And if YOU are posting in here now, then ALL of the stragglers should be over now, right??? Cos you're on the last day of August! Is anyone still posting in second? *checks it out*

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Arghhh :hissy:

Girls, may I rant please??

We moved into the place we're living in in February this year, and are totally in love with the house. It is rented, but we have been allowed to get a dog and decorate, so we were really pleased to have found this place. The only problem as some of you know is that I am finding it harder and harder to handle the stairs (it is a terraced house). That's a bit of background... Now here is the issue...
We were paying water rates when we first moved in as there was no water meter, and we have always had a water meter in the past so we were shocked at the price of water on water rates! It was at least twice as much as we used to pay on water meter at our other places, so we naturally wanted to go to a water meter as quickly as possible. We've had water meters put in at rented places before, as far as we are aware we have the right to do that as tenants if we want to. So we did get one put in here, but after the first metered bill we realised that something was very wrong... When they first put the meter in, they said they suspected a leak, so we had a plumber come in and check where we thought the leak was (in kitchen behind washing machine). He did find a tiny leak, and sealed it off and everything, but then we got that first bill and it was obvious that more was up... The water company agreed that the usage was astronomical for 2 people in a house this size. So we asked them what we do next, and they said they would freeze the account and get us to just pay the standard rates for estimated usage for the two of us over that period, that we can ignore the huuuuge bill (nearly £400 in about 6 weeks, for those of you who are interested!!) but that our LANDLADY is responsible for paying to have the garden dug up to find the leak. There's nothing in the house to suggest a leak, so it must be somewhere in the garden. It is her legal responsibility to have it sorted, but apparently it is gonna cost her a pretty penny (at least £500, maybe up to a grand or more). 
So we had our tenancy inspection the other day and we told the agent (who knows us very well) about the water issue, and also about the issue with the stairs for me, and the fact that we need our landlady to sign some permission forms to have the council put in an extra stair rail for me and some grab rails around the house... 
ANYWAY... OH went into the agent's office today to ask what the progress was, and he said that the landlady was LIVID that we had had a water meter put in, and that she now has to pay out so much to get this leak sorted. When OH asked about the permissions papers for sorting the place out for my disability, he said that she was so livid at the water thing that she flat refused to even look at the permissions papers!!! OH begged him to get her to sign them, as the work is not going to be major in the house (grab rails) and that I am getting really desperate for help getting up and down those stairs. He said that the landlady is not pleased with him, as the agent, for telling us we could have a water meter put in. But he DIDN'T! He told my OH today that, according to UK law, tenants are supposed to ask landlords before having water meters put in, BUT that according to EUROPEAN law, tenants are entitled to do it without permission, whenever they like. And European law supersedes UK law, so we are well within our rights!

But UGH!!! What a bitch, who takes their pissy mood out on a disabled pregnant lady struggling with the stairs?! I mean, if we had known that I'd end up having so much trouble with the stairs then maybe we wouldve thought more carefully about getting a ground floor place, but we LOVE this house in all other ways, and really don't want to leave... OH thinks that she will do one of three things: Put the rent up considerably "to pay for the water thing", sell the property altogether (hopefully with us as sitting tenants, which we wouldn't mind at all!) or just give us notice and boot us out :cry:

I'm so pissed off, I hadn't realised we have a total bitch as a landlady!! We've never met her... We've done nothing outside of our rights, and it's not our fault there's some huge massive leak somewhere!! What were we supposed to do, either pay twice as much as we should be paying for our water without a water meter (rates); or not mention the astronomical bill and therefore not alert the water company to the fact that there seems to be a leak (and so carry on paying about 5 times as much as we should be on a water meter)... ?!?!? 
I've got the Occupational Therapist from the council coming back on Monday to talk about plans, and we can't have anything done because we don't have the landlady's permission!!! So I am going to be forced to struggle around in miserable pain, because if the landlady doesn't say we can have a ramp put in at the back of the house (A TEMPORARY, REMOVABLE ramp) then I won't be given the electric wheelchair (they specify that you can only have one if there is access in your house)...

HELP!

:hissy:


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock:

OMG sorry girls, that post is HUGE!! :blush:


----------



## Aunty E

Hi Gals, I'm HERE!!!!!

Very excited to have moved over, and be that little bit closer to meeting Imogen. Imogen is also very excited, judging by the way she's booting me. Have been making more ridiculous baby rompers in vintage fabrics, so will post a couple of piccies later tonight. Who knew how useful all that seventies fabric would be :) Now, to get my hands on some lovely scandinavian cotton so I can make Nordic Kids ripoffs. Shadow, if you haven't found Nordic Kids yet, GET ONLINE. You will love it, I guarantee.


----------



## ShadowRat

*checks out nordic kids in attempt to cheer myself up*

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

oh, and WELCOME OVER Aunty E!!!! So great to have you here :) xx


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Thanks *Nutty Mummy*! I'm happy to join team pink :cloud9:
(btw, I've only just registered and curious to know - what's the difference between team green and team yellow??)


*tmr1234*: third trimester is definitely going slower than the second! Feels like baby will never be here..! Or maybe I'm just too impatient lol 

OMG *ShadowRat,* just read your post you poor thing! Your landlady sounds so unreasonable!! What a witch :witch: Why can't people just be understanding to others? :hissy: That's a horrible situation to be in :sad1:

Welcome *Aunty E*.. :thumpup: x


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks Caroline :) Have I welcomed you yet?! Well, welcome to the group, if I haven't!! It's probably for the best that you are on team PINK, as we've got quite a lot of Blue bumps around here now!! You're helping to balance things out a bit hehehe!! 
The difference between team yellow and team green: The team green people have not told us (or do not know) what team they are on (but have not told us that they don't WANT to know), but the team yellow people are choosing to wait until the birth for the surprise!! So ideally we'd like to get rid of all the greens, although I know that Xarxa, for example, is choosing not to tell us, even though she does know the gender! Hehe... Some of the greens are just people who haven't posted here in ages, and so we've not heard whether they know/want to know the gender...

:hugs:
Shadow xxx


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Oh ok, that makes sense 8-[ I couldn't figure it out :rolleyes:

And thanks for the welcome :friends: xx


----------



## Coffee

OMG guys.... I'm moving over to here today!! Eeeeeekkkkkk!!!!! 
This section feels so different already!!! 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## earthangel

I am team yellow :)very exited to be in last trimester:hug:


----------



## Mary Jo

Ooooh, Shadow, that sucks monkey balls :hissy: I can see why you are so upset, I would be, too, it's not your fault there is a leak! A responsible landlord/lady would want to get the problem fixed asap, you'd think, is she not concerned that there could be some sort of damage to her property, like for instance if the leak was anywhere close to the foundations? She should be grateful this has come to light now and not before some crater appeared in her garden or the walls started shifting. Meh. I can't imagine her insurance people would be happy to know she wishes to disregard a problem like that, when it could turn into an issue costing thousands to fix. Crikey, some people. Even £1k isn't a huge amount when you think what she could be having to pay out in the future.

:hugs: Please don't stress about it, I know you love the house but there are other houses and surely it would be better to be somewhere more suitable, that causes you less pain in getting around, if it comes to it? But I know, it's such an awful pain and a hassle, even thinking about it, especially when you have maybe 10 weeks till Vincent shows up. Ack, I am mad on your behalf. :( Especially about the disability aids, and the ELECTRIC WHEELCHAIR. What sort of a person would deny a disabled, pregnant women some temporary, non-damaging modifications to the property when it will make such a difference to you? what a narrow-minded, bitter old sow.

:(

Anyway. Welcome over, Coffee and Aunty E :D I am going to check out Nordic Kids as well now. W4B - I agree with Shadow, if you've made the break, where's the rest???!!! And welcome to the newcomers to the August mummies! Caroline, them's some gorgeous pics of your baby girl!

As for me, another pretty poor night of sleep. This time I tried to sleep for maybe an hour then got up and read for an hour and a bit, then finally managed to get to sleep after that. It's so annoying and doesn't seem to matter how physically tired I am, my mind just starts racing and I can't sort anything out and I just want it to SHUT the F UP. It's awful, it's like all evening my mind feels like it's just a dimly burning flame then as soon as the lights go out WHOOSH, up it goes like a burning bloody oil well, but without Red Adair to come put it out. 

Baby seems to be fine though, was kicking away when I was reading last night. Am trying out another name to see how it fits, since I won't be calling him Adam Elliott like I have been (we love both names but know if he gets both one won't be used at all so we'd rather hang on to it in case we are blessed with another son one day, though I guess it doesn't matter if we gave one the other's middle name as his first name?) Anyway, I was thinking Elliott David (though it feels weird and NOT MY BABY yet). David is my dad's first name and one of my brother's middle names, and it's just a family name to me, I don't love it like I love Adam (but if I have a baby I call Adam or Elliott I want him to BE Adam or Elliott, iyswim). OH prefers Elliott anyway; also most people I have asked prefer it. Though I know, not their decision :rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

Oh Shadow, I didn't spot your last post before mine :( How horrid for you. You know, I think it will be ok - what's more than likely happened is that your landlady is upset and mad that she has to find £1000 to fix the leak, and has lashed out at what she sees as having caused the problem (the meter) without really thinking about it logically. Give her a couple of days and go back again about the permissions, and I'm sure she'll say yes, although it's not an proper excuse for her behaviour, it can't be nice suddenly having to find £1000 that you totally didn't expect. Her buildings insurance might cover it though, which may be worth mentioning to your agent. I wouldn't dwell on the whole permission/no permission thing if I were you though ;)


----------



## Mary Jo

Hmmmm. OH has just emailed me to tell me (though I don't think it is anything new) that once Adam Elliott David is here he will be entitled to private medical care because HE is through work. I asked what about me? answer - we have to be married! so wtf are we waiting for? It kind of peeves me... I mean I don't know what sort of pregnancy cover there'd be but I might have been entitled to something... gah!!

(We have been engaged since early 2008, so it's not like we weren't planning to get married, btw, the original plan was maybe 2010 but we didn't do anything about sorting it out and then I was pregnant and we were thining about that instead.)


----------



## cleckner04

Oh shadow :hugs::hugs::hugs:..I'm so sorry the landlady is being a bitch. I wish I could say something to be helpful but I've never really rented so truly have no clue how these matters even work. I hope things get straightened soon. 

I spent my night crying completely irrationally for about two hours straight. DH had to be on the ship overnight so he wasn't there with me(thank God). But he did have the privilege of listening to me bawl over the phone. I don't really know what my problem was but it just wouldn't stop. :rofl:Now I have a pile of tissues on my nightstand that I need to scoop up and throw away. Ugh, hormones. It's getting harder for me to control them anymore.


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you don't mind but a few of us have decided to bombard you a few days early. We are getting very lonely over there :( Will have a proper catch up in a bit :D

Woo hoo, 3rd tri :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

*helloooooooooooooooo!!! anybody in here???  we are lonely over in 2nd tri so we thought we would come and gatecrash early  hope you dont mind ladies *


:hugs: oh cleck sorry u were so sad!!

Shadowrat sorry landlord is being a pain!!!

:grr: MJ @ DF - so annoying!! at least bubba will be covered!!


----------



## tmr1234

shadowrat a lot of ladladys/lords dnt let u have meters as it costs them more if the house is empty but she has to be rights get the house fixed the agant should get it done if they where any good and charg her just get ur oh to carry on at them


----------



## Mary Jo

yay, vici and jai_jai! welcome over!!! it's so good to all be in the one place again. :D

cleck, I've had a few days of tears as well, not all day but Monday wasn't great. it's stuff I can't do much about but it's not irrational either. :hugs: <-- to you


----------



## welshwarriors

30 weeks tomorrow...I'm so excited. Sry I thought I crash in. lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

congrats on 30 weeks welsh :D :wohoo:


----------



## overcomer79

Hey guys,

Well, my glasses did come in on Tuesday!! I am much happier!! As far as my job status goes, I think we are feeling ok about it. I haven't heard from my boss apart from saying "before you lose your job, I will hire you in my lab". I did my graduate research in her lab so I have experience that others might not. I think she is cutting classes to send a message to the governor as if they keep cutting our budget, then we will not be able to support the "record enrollment" that we are expecting. Every semester is showing record enrollments!

I went in to my "second" job for the summer yesterday and there was a bag on my desk where I had been working. I asked the my coworker what was that and she said "something for the baby"...oh man...they are the cutest clothes!!!!! I have put them in James' room in a storage bin as they are for 6mo old. I am waiting until I get a full load to wash any baby clothes.

Re. hospital bag, I don't know what to buy. I am so scared I will forget something but will start buying things for it in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jai_Jai

overcomer thats really nice of your co-worker :yipee: i am doing the same with the baby clothes.....and when we have some more nice weather!!

I dont have a clue about what to take to hospital really......:rofl: I think I need to buy an actual bag first hahahaha


----------



## welshwarriors

Jai_Jai said:


> congrats on 30 weeks welsh :D :wohoo:

Thanks hun. :happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

Hooray for your glasses, Overcomer! that's fabulous news. And yay for baby clothes, too! I'm building up a little stash but don't have enough for a load yet, in fact I guess I'd need enough for a light load and a dark load because I'm not putting the little white things in with a deep red and blue sleepsuit set I bought :rofl: have had enough "mixed wash accidents" to risk it.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Mary Jo said:


> :rofl: have had enough "mixed wash accidents" to risk it.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Jai_Jai said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: have had enough "mixed wash accidents" to risk it.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

you, too???!!! :rofl:


----------



## tillymum

:hi: Hey ladies, i'm also leaving the ghost town that is 2nd tri August mummies and joining third tri at last!!! A day or so early but I missed you!!!

Nearly didn't make it after a threatened pre-term labor scare last weekend, but all is good and baby is behaving him/her self now where it should be in my tummy!

Glad to be over and joining 3rd tri - feel i'm ready for the move now :happydance:


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Welcome Vici, Jai Jai & tillymum! :hugs: 

I've only joined this recently myself and everyone's really nice in here! And really chatty so no more ghost town tillymum lol :laugh2:


----------



## Loo

I'm still a bit in denial and haven't bought anything at all for the baby...!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooooh yaaaaay!! Vici Jai Jai and tilly, WELCOME OVER!!!!

MJ, that is TOTALLY a "sign" ... You should kick his butt and tell him that enough is enough and it's officially time to get married!! You could run off together and do it in secret hehehe... Or do you want a big full-on white wedding??? Awwww, I hope you guys do it soon! It really makes sense, don't ya think? :winkwink: (This coming from me; miss "I'm never getting married" :rofl: )

GIRLS, I am feeling a chatroom session coming on tonight, anyone up for that???? Where is Cleckner, she's usually the chatroom queen!! Hehehe...

Shadow x x x x


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> Hooray for your glasses, Overcomer! that's fabulous news. And yay for baby clothes, too! I'm building up a little stash but don't have enough for a load yet, in fact I guess I'd need enough for a light load and a dark load because I'm not putting the little white things in with a deep red and blue sleepsuit set I bought :rofl: have had enough "mixed wash accidents" to risk it.

I always mix my laundry. I think that's the "how to make being a housewife easier" trick. You just need the right laundry detergent that doesn't let that happen. I use Tide "with color-safe bleach alternative" and I've never had a problem with mixing all of my laundry. A new pair of dark dark jeans might bleed onto my whites a little, but it comes out of them in a couple more washes. No big deal.

I think when we've got babies there might not be the time in the day to make sure everything's separated, especially with how often babies need a change of clothes.


----------



## ShadowRat

Laaaaadies!!!! Chaaaaaat! C'mon! Who's around right now???
Chatroom chatroom chatroom! It only works if lots of us do it! hehehe

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh :( pooey... Looks like the chatroom is broken again... *sigh*


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh, W4B, you make me sound like the perfect diligent housewife, carefully separating my whites, lights and darks as though I was my mum!! I couldn't be further from that, I normally shove everything in together unless I have too much stuff and need to do 2 loads, in which case I'll separate it roughly by light/dark. BUT, I am careful with new clothes, ie, new dark clothes like jeans - I'd never wash new jeans in with OH's white work shirts for example. And some of baby's clothes are pretty intensely coloured, so they'll be going in with a dark wash the first couple of times. After that I'm sure they'll be ok. 

I was caught out fairly recently in a very upsetting way with a British Airways flight sock of all things, which had made its way into my sock drawer and I must have been desperate to have worn them, and they had never been washed and they bled dark blue dye through the wash and ruined some of my favourite socks and knickers. Even more annoyingly, I only had ONE of a pair of my favourite socks in there so I didn't even dye them evenly, one stayed pink and the other was a dirty purple. :hissy:

I might need to get some colour run preventative though, I think Vanish does one, as long as they aren't all chemically? I will be using only gentle non-bio stuff for baby :D

Shadow, strangely enough OH did not reply to the email I sent asking why the f we weren't married if it meant I could have health insurance!! I will ask him tonight when he picks me up from work. 20 mins with me in the car, he can't escape my questions!! As for wedding, I want a NICE wedding, probably white (or cream!) but not huge or some great performance. Something small, close friends and family and a meal in a restaurant after. Not fussed about disco dancing or any of that malarkey.

And why is it that the chatting is always on a Friday night when I can't join in? Not fair. *pouts*


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh dear, the chatroom is banjaxed, oh dear... :D you'll all have to chat in here, won't you :D


----------



## Loo

I like the colour catchers from Lakeland. They are simply terry toweling bits of material that suck up any stray colour in the washing machine and can be used multiple times. I use them with my white wash...just in case I leave in a stray sock!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe yes, MJ, have to make do with the thread for now :winkwink:

I've just read that lady's thread about being told it's a boy at 37 weeks after weeks and weeks of calling "her" Evylyn" !!!! Can you IMAGINE??? LOL Aunty E, good call on going for a double check: Those rompers are super cute, but maybe not quite so suitable for a lil man!! :rofl:

OH has finished making the cot-top changer, and it's really awesome! :happydance: I am gonna paint it the customary Vincent's-room colours of white and primary colours :D I'll take pics when it's done :)

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm, Loo, with those things (and the ones on the adverts, for that matter, that say "intelligent stain seekers" and all that garbage...) ... how does the stain know to go onto the bit of terry stuff (or the "Intelligent Stain Seeker") rather than onto your white clothes?!? That has always baffled me!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Have to say, I'd be having it confirmed if they said I was having a girl... after being told my placenta was anterior and then another sonographer saying, no, it's definitely posterior, I wouldn't be taking their word for it! Though it is a lot harder to get it wrong if it IS a boy, so I wouldn't worry, Shadow, either they see his winkle or they don't, and if they do, well, there's nothing much else it could be. :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

They have to pass an IQ test before they're allowed in the packet, Shadow, don't you know anything? :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> Cleck and W4B, I agree that the american sites have more choice: I've stumbled into a few of those on my search! But I'm gonna leave it for now and keep an eye on ebay and hopefully something cute will show up, like you say, W4B!
> 
> Oh btw, are you now officially going to post in here with us, W4B??? :D :D I hope so!! And if YOU are posting in here now, then ALL of the stragglers should be over now, right??? Cos you're on the last day of August! Is anyone still posting in second? *checks it out*
> 
> Shadow xx

I could officially move over to this thread. I always planned to move over to third tri altogether at 26 weeks, since I moved over to 2nd a week early. (Anyone else notice that 2nd is the longest trimester? Wtf?)

Sorry to hear about your landlady. You know, we had a leak in our house that was causing a problem with standing water for a while. Sometimes it can be the silliest thing, at least it was in our case.


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> They have to pass an IQ test before they're allowed in the packet, Shadow, don't you know anything? :D

:rofl:

That's what Lee and I say all the time!! :rofl: how ridiculous... "Intelligent Stain Seekers" my arse!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jai_Jai said:


> I dont have a clue about what to take to hospital really......:rofl: I think I need to buy an actual bag first hahahaha

Me too! I was thinking about that the other night... I don't have like a duffel bag or a suitcase or anything. :dohh: So many things I left at my mom's house when I moved.... I'm using a checklist on whattoexpect.com for a reference on what to bring to the hospital. I tried to read the thread about it here in 3rd, but with so many British ladies talking and using British terms that I didn't understand... I gave up and went looking for an American's advice! :rofl:


----------



## kaygeebee

ROFL........

Hellooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! I'm moving over! Yes, it's early, but sod it, it's too quiet in the 2nd tri thread now, and just over a week to go until I'm 'oficially' allowed here anyhow! :)

So how are we all doing? I can't wait to catch up with everyone!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Weeeeee!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: You're all coming overrrrrrr!!!!!!

*gets a little too excited and jumps around the room like a crazy loon*

Kaygee, I'm doing gooooood ta!! Bit of a night mare with my landlady, but like Aunty E says, I don't think it will last too long, so I'm not going to stress about it!!

Oh girls, I missed my parcel of reusable nappies in the post today :hissy: I really wanted to have a play with them blush: ... no teddy bears involved, honest... :blush:) but have to wait till tomorrow now *sigh*


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL :wohoo: <---- I love this little guy, the way his little legs run about the place just cracks me up!! :rofl:


----------



## Shiv

knock knock:hi: room for a.... ahem........."little" one?!?!?!?


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> LOL :wohoo: <---- I love this little guy, the way his little legs run about the place just cracks me up!! :rofl:

Looks like some loony toon desperate to give out free hugs at the mall.


----------



## ShadowRat

Waiting4Baby said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> LOL :wohoo: <---- I love this little guy, the way his little legs run about the place just cracks me up!! :rofl:
> 
> Looks like some loony toon desperate to give out free hugs at the mall.Click to expand...

:rofl: Do you guys have that kinda thing in America? LOL 

Shiv, yaaaaay!!!!! Welcome over honey!! :D 

I'm just off to put my nightie on, Vinnie is NOT happy in this skirt (not maternity... Really not fitting any more, no matter how much I try to pretend it does... :blush: )


----------



## xxCarolinexx

ShadowRat said:


> I've just read that lady's thread about being told it's a boy at 37 weeks after weeks and weeks of calling "her" Evylyn" !!!! Can you IMAGINE??? LOL
> 
> xx

OMG, just read this!!! :shock: That's crazy!


----------



## Mary Jo

Shadow, did you see there's a thread in 2nd with your name on?! Nothing to fret about though... :D


----------



## overcomer79

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I'm getting a strange sensation on my left side just under my ribs. I bet James is throwing another party :D.

Ohhhhhhhhh.......you girls are going to "love" this...

A wonderful coworker of mine (no sarcasm as we joke and are close to each other ) gave me a nickname....ready for this....DOG TICK!!!

We told the lady that gave me the clothes and her mouth almost dropped to the floor!!! She is the "grandmother" of our department...never had kids or anything but adopts everyone that comes in there lol.

She thought the name was a bit "rude" and decided to modify it. So now it is "tiki". LOL...now she is an american football fan and my last name being Barber...she calls me "tiki barber"...I guess a formal football player...I don't follow that much...

...oh well going to get a popsicle right now....


----------



## overcomer79

Mary Jo said:


> Shadow, did you see there's a thread in 2nd with your name on?! Nothing to fret about though... :D

lol i just told her to post in third ;). maybe she will be I didn't think of telling sadow lol....ugh...now for that popsicle


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> Shadow, did you see there's a thread in 2nd with your name on?! Nothing to fret about though... :D

???!!! *checks it out*


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww bless her hehe... I just made her a blinkie and PMd her with that and the August Mummies Club one...

Whilst I'm at it, a reminder to anyone here in third who would like a personalised August Mummy blinkie (with the belly and the flower) just raise a hand and let me know your due date and "team" !!! I love making them :D

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm it's gone quiet round here again! I'm gonna carry on making little felt planets and stars and aliens for Vincent's mobile :dance:


----------



## Mary Jo

NO. I here... don't leave me ... please, Shadow :D :hugs: :hug:


----------



## overcomer79

MJ...your cat looks like one of mine....but I shouldn't say her nickname on here as I don't like her too much and she don't like me LOL!


----------



## Mary Jo

:rofl: Does she read B&B? Will she be offended?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: can ur cat read thats sooo amazing!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

ShadowRat said:


> LOL :wohoo: <---- I love this little guy, the way his little legs run about the place just cracks me up!! :rofl:

i absolutely love love LOVE this one he is my fav i always laugh at him too :wohoo:


----------



## ShadowRat

overcomer79 said:


> MJ...your cat looks like one of mine....but I shouldn't say her nickname on here as I don't like her too much and she don't like me LOL!

:rofl:

*scratches head*

OC, I don't know what to say to that!!! LOL

Awwww MJ :hugs: I'm still here! Just crafting at the same time :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh hang on, OC, do you mean that you have a RUDE nickname for her?!? LOL

We always called our old cat, Berry, "Mogglestien" ... It went from Moggy to Moggles to Mogglestien pretty quickly hehehe...

*misses that cat* (She lives in France now with my momma: She's 20 this year!! :shock: )


----------



## ShadowRat

ShadowRat said:


> (She lives in France now with my momma: She's 20 this year!! :shock: )

Erm... The cat, not my mum!!! :rofl:

*whistles to self*


----------



## Kimberly28

Thank you so much Shadow Rat!!!! :hugs: Yay I'm official now!:happydance: LOL! If I can just get the stupid editor to do what I want it to do! Grrrr... bear with me ladies the new siggy will be up soon. D'oh! :dohh:

Oh and yay for 3rd tri!! :D :dance: Not long now till we're all holding our precious little bundles of joy! :cloud9:


----------



## Pippin

:plane: Watch out ladies the rest of us are flying in, prepare for landing!!!! :plane:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hiya Kim, welcome to the club!! :D

Are you having trouble with your siggie hon? PM me if you like and explain what's going wrong, maybe I can help?? 

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> :plane: Watch out ladies the rest of us are flying in, prepare for landing!!!! :plane:

Hehehehe you found a use for that cute little aeroplane, eh Pips?!?


----------



## Mary Jo

Well, hi there's OC's lovely kitty! Are you looking forward to your new baby brother? Betty is not that impressed, every time I show her my belly she looks a bit disgusted and jumps off the bed. :( I'm sure she KNOWS what's to come...

Hey Pips! How many more have to come over from 2nd?


----------



## Pippin

Yer it took me ages to get that one in plane:). Never used it before, slowly getting through them hehehehe :dohh:


----------



## Kimberly28

It just wont let me have what I want in it plus my text buddy info just in case for when its time for labor. ;) Blah I wish BNB would allow us just ONE more line of info to use in our siggys. *sigh* I've got it mostly done as you see below but I'll have to screw with it some more later on. Time to head out to get hubby from work. :) Thanks again Shadow. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> Well, hi there's OC's lovely kitty! Are you looking forward to your new baby brother? Betty is not that impressed, every time I show her my belly she looks a bit disgusted and jumps off the bed. :( I'm sure she KNOWS what's to come...
> 
> Hey Pips! How many more have to come over from 2nd?

The last four or five posts are people saying they are coming over, seems like most of us have out grown second tri already before time and it's quite scary really (in a good way). I look at the posts and can't be bothered to reply as I have to ones like it fifty times before. I sound horrid don't I but I find myself coming into third more and more often cos it's all new again!


----------



## ShadowRat

Kimberly28 said:


> It just wont let me have what I want in it plus my text buddy info just in case for when its time for labor. ;) Blah I wish BNB would allow us just ONE more line of info to use in our siggys. *sigh* I've got it mostly done as you see below but I'll have to screw with it some more later on. Time to head out to get hubby from work. :) Thanks again Shadow. :hugs:

Awwww hehe it is quite an art to try to fit it all in,isn't it?? I had loads more in mine, but I got pulled by admin cos it was too big! :hissy:

I find a neat little trick is to put some text on the same line as the blinkie, before and after it to keep the blinkie in the centre if you like... I've just added some little xxx's to mine to pretty it up a bit! But they could just as easily have been words or something.


----------



## Mary Jo

yeah, Pippin, I know what you mean. I was popping back into 2nd a lot to begin with, not just to keep track of the other August mummies but to read the threads, and I haven't been so much now. I find it quite weird really (perhaps it's psychological?) that I started getting 3rd tri issues right at the right time, like a noticable increase in BH and pelvic pain and heartburn, and the nights becoming more of a trial, feeling a lot less comfortable overall...


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> Well, hi there's OC's lovely kitty! Are you looking forward to your new baby brother? Betty is not that impressed, every time I show her my belly she looks a bit disgusted and jumps off the bed. :( I'm sure she KNOWS what's to come...
> 
> Hey Pips! How many more have to come over from 2nd?
> 
> The last four or five posts are people saying they are coming over, seems like most of us have out grown second tri already before time and it's quite scary really (in a good way). I look at the posts and can't be bothered to reply as I have to ones like it fifty times before. I sound horrid don't I but I find myself coming into third more and more often cos it's all new again!Click to expand...

LOL naw, Pip, I know what you mean: When I pop back into second every now and then, it does all seem to look like the same old stuff!! I guess on a forum like this there is bound to be a cycle of repetition as new ladies go through the same old stuff over and over again! 
Third feels like home to me now, but it is still exciting and new and different! PLUS every now and then we get a thread that someone has had a baby, and we can Ooooh and Ahh over the pictures!!! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> yeah, Pippin, I know what you mean. I was popping back into 2nd a lot to begin with, not just to keep track of the other August mummies but to read the threads, and I haven't been so much now. I find it quite weird really (perhaps it's psychological?) that I started getting 3rd tri issues right at the right time, like a noticable increase in BH and pelvic pain and heartburn, and the nights becoming more of a trial, feeling a lot less comfortable overall...

Hehehehe... And the less desirable third tri topics, too!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock: I'm over 900 posts!!! I saw my post count earlier and thought "I wonder if I will make it over 900 tonight?" :shock: I sure can babble on....

I'll feel REALLY old when I hit 1000!! We'll have to have a party in here or something!!


----------



## overcomer79

Mary Jo said:


> :rofl: Does she read B&B? Will she be offended?

:rofl:!!! No she doesn't read BNB but she DOES know how I feel about her. She tries to run the house and it gets on my nerves...we fight for dominance!!!

Her sister is a BIG love tho :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: come on shadow u can make it to 1000 :dance: i am creeping up to 2000 :rofl:


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Thought I was doing well to hit 20... lol

But I'm only here a wet day in my defense!


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: come on shadow u can make it to 1000 :dance: i am creeping up to 2000 :rofl:

:shock:
=D&gt;
Hehehe... Pip is over 2000!!! Who is the "oldest" of the group, I wonder??


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh and i have been MIA lol.....oooh is she?? yeh id like to kknow who is oldest too.....and who has most posts mmmmmmm let me see whos a chatterbox?? lol


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Well, I had a doctor's appointment today. Just got back. Before we left, I got really dizzy and needed to sit down. I felt like my blood pressure was really low. It was 110/60 when I was at the doctor's, but I felt a bit better then anyway (so I wonder what it was when I felt really bad, yikes!). She also did a finger prick to check my hemoglobin and apparently that was a little bit on the low side of things too, I believe she said it was 11.2? It was definitely 11 something. She told me that I need to remember to take my iron... that's about it. 

She told me to get the glucose test done, but that I don't need an appointment. Apparently I'm just supposed to show up there at the lab after having not eaten for four hours and tell them that I'm there for it. :shrug:

She did say that your blood pressure is supposed to lower during the second trimester. You know, they always have some answer like that for everything that's happening to you... makes me wondering sometimes if they're just pulling it out of their arses just to comfort you. :blush: I don't always have the nicest thoughts about doctors.

I also realized recently that my doctor is NOT an OB/GYN, she's listed in my insurance book as a "family doctor" so today we asked if that meant that she could do the pediatric care for the baby, so that I don't have to go looking for a pediatrician, and she said yes, after the first appointment, she can see the baby for us, which is cool, because I was sort of stressing out about having to find a doctor for the baby.

Edit: Oh yeah! And I've gained eight pounds since last time and she even remarked, "VERY good weight gain since the last appointment!". But that makes it a total of about 30 pounds already. Ugh.


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Hi Waiting4Baby,

Sounds like you've been having a tough time of it! Make sure you take it nice and easy and do some relaxing. Have the other half pamper you a bit!!

If you're not happy with your doctors opinion or are worried in any way, take a trip to the hosp or get a second opinion. It's the only way to get the reassurance you need.
Hopefully you'll be back in tip top shape in no time!

And I'm there with you on the weight gain - don't know exactly how much I've put on but defo a lot! Wonder will we have big babies or is it all water?! xx


----------



## Kimberly28

ShadowRat said:


> Kimberly28 said:
> 
> 
> It just wont let me have what I want in it plus my text buddy info just in case for when its time for labor. ;) Blah I wish BNB would allow us just ONE more line of info to use in our siggys. *sigh* I've got it mostly done as you see below but I'll have to screw with it some more later on. Time to head out to get hubby from work. :) Thanks again Shadow. :hugs:
> 
> Awwww hehe it is quite an art to try to fit it all in,isn't it?? I had loads more in mine, but I got pulled by admin cos it was too big! :hissy:
> 
> I find a neat little trick is to put some text on the same line as the blinkie, before and after it to keep the blinkie in the centre if you like... I've just added some little xxx's to mine to pretty it up a bit! But they could just as easily have been words or something.Click to expand...

Hehehehheeh it worked!! :muaha: I finally got everything on there that I needed/wanted. ;) Thanks so much for the tip Shadow!! Now lets enjoy bombarding 3rd tri! :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

wow u can tell all the lady are over just had to read about 10pages and cnt rember any thing of what i read lol

wating4baby my hemoglobin is 10.2 and i got told that it should be 10.5 got my iron tables yesterday.


----------



## Jai_Jai

hello everyone!!! hope you have a fab saturday :hugs: its sunny here :wohoo: I have to stay in though to do an assignment :grr: and my pelvis hurts a lot today - slept on the sofa last night :cry:


----------



## babyboo29

Hello, 

Can't believe I have only just over 10 weeks left! time is flying and still need to get more for baby. I have got the big items just needs clothes for baby now. I am going to be 3 weeks on Monday and starting to feel uncomfortable when baby wriggles and kicks, I love to feel this as it is reassuring but I just wish it would not be so uncomfy.


----------



## Vici

Good afternoon my lovlies :D Just had a proper chance to have a catch up on the thread - so much nicer to see everyone together again :D

Shadow - you'll love playing with your nappies. I got a new one today and I sometimes just go and have to look at them all in the drawer :D Got my nappy bucket, nippas and liners from our real nappy shop yesterday :D

Overcomer - Dog Tick? :dohh: Thats not nice :D

Pippin - great use of the :plane: jai_jai got a very clever use off :shipw: the other day after saying, come on, lets take the plunge :D

W4B - sound slike you're having it a bit rough hu, make sure you take things easy. You only have to wait 4 hours after not eating for your GTT? I'm not allowed to eat from 10pm the night before!! Dreading it as I know as soon as I have that yucky drink, i'll be sick!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

vici, how many nappies have you got? what kind? I am going to be using cloth as well, after the first couple of weeks (am going to ease myself into it because I figure the whole motherhood thing is going to be stressful enough!) am planning to get some pre-loved to try out first and then when I know what I like, buy more.


----------



## Vici

I've got a bit of a selection at the min, and like you, most (apart from 3) I have brought preloved. 

I have a selection of itti bittis (both d'lish and normal and in small and medium), 1 (so far) Bumgenius - more on way!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9538.jpg?t=1243091773
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9540.jpg

I have 2x little lamb cotton (4 more coming) 1x tots bots cotton and 1x little lamb microfibre (seems huuuuge tho!!)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9542.jpg

10x tots bots bamboozles (6x white and 4x orange)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9543.jpg

Selection of basic wraps (motherease, rikki, bambino mio and cotton bottoms)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9546.jpg

And extra bits :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9553.jpg

I will be buying some newborn wraps too as most of the ones I have seem quite big (size 1s) and whatever else comes up preloved that I cast my eye over, lol :D


----------



## Mary Jo

oh wow! where did you get your preloved ones? I would like to get some Little Lambs, I think, and some wool wraps (am going to get my mum to knit some)

do you have anything in bamboo? am intrigued by it but concerned that it really would take too long to dry.


----------



## Vici

I got some off ebay and some off the cloth nappy forum i'm on www.clothnappytree.com 

The 10x bamboozles are bamboo. I've spoken to quite a few people who use them and said they have never had a problem with drying. I will be line/radiator/airer drying 95% of the time :D

Little lambs seem to be great :D They seem to be sized alot better than the tots bots (which seem quite big). The only LL i don't have yet is bamboo (which i will be trying) :)

My overall aim is fitted and wraps for night time and pockets or all in 1's or 2's for day time as I like the slimness of them :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh my god Vici they are sooo nice I was thinking of getting some re-usable nappies - can you ladies give me some info. I have no idea on them? are they expensive?


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> oh my god Vici they are sooo nice I was thinking of getting some re-usable nappies - can you ladies give me some info. I have no idea on them? are they expensive?

LOL oooooh Jai Jai you're entering a DANGEROUS world, my dear!!! Hehehe...

Expensive? totally depends, really...
I'm planning on doing the whole origami-like terry squares thing, and they are CHEAP. As a comparison, you can get a terry square (i.e. one nappy) for about £2 new...But the ones that Vici has (tots bots bamboozles and the little lambs) i.e. the easier-to-use "shaped" versions are more like £8ish new. But even at that price, they'd work out considerably cheaper than two years' worth of disposables, even after buying wraps etc!

There is SOOO much choice in reusable nappies, there's a thread in second with some useful info (a few of us have "contributed" hehe!!) but I'm afraid it has taken me quite a long time for all of the different options to sink into my head and to attempt to make a choice about what I will be using!

For me, an important part of it is that they have to LOOK cute :rofl: I know, they're just catching poo and wee, but I want nice colourful wraps and things so that I can feel dead proud of my little cloth-bum!! :D

Shadow xx


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, I'm on clothnappytree as well, not that I've posted - am still reading around :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici, I'm interested to hear what you say about bamboozles and little lambs shaped nappies and your plans for drying... We have no tumble drier, and no radiators (!!) so we will be drying EVERYTHING on the line or, if it's raining, in the kitchen on a drying horse... Have you tried washing the shaped nappies yet? Especially the bamboo? I'm really thinking that they must take an age to dry, as they are so thick compared to terry squares (which can be opened right out of course)...

I must say, also, I REALLY enjoy folding the terries, and finding a fold which will be just perfect for us. And once it is folded and in the wrap, I think a terry looks like it should be every bit as good (neat, well-contained, thick and absorbent) as a shaped nappy. Thoughts girls?? Why would you choose not to use terries? Just convenience? 

:hugs:
Shadow xx


----------



## Vici

lol, as Shadow says, its a dangerous world :rofl: you will soon be addicted. Don't be put off by all the jargon as its alot to learn.

Most have mine have cost me very little - for example, i paid £4 for 6 wraps (ok 2 aren't the newest looking but do the job!!) A girl on CNT was selling a pck (little lamb nappy and wrap) for £5 in excellent used condition. My ittis bittis (the furry ones) are my most expensive especially as they are sized but the Bumgenius's I have coming are BTP (birth to potty) which means altho they won't fit a tiddly newborn, the popper variations will mean it'll last right through! Cost will depend totally on what you want :D


----------



## Vici

Shadow - not as yet but when I do, I will let you know how I get on. We do have rads, but they are rarely on. We have a big L shaped kitchen/diner/living room with patio doors and 2 big windows. It gets very warm and often the thermostat doesn't kick start the rads but in winter it will obviously be a help. We have a washer dryer so its there if i need it, altho i've used it twice in the 2 years we've lived here!

I don't doubt at all that the terries will be just as good, and a more perfect fir on a LO. Wr've only gone for the fitteds out of ease really. More for DF lol :D I have said that I may get a few, just in case :D I love the pure convinience of the pockets etc :D

We have decided to use disposables for the first couple of weeks, just as its all going to be very new and would like to try and settle in, even just a bit :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Cool Vici, that's pretty much what I figured :)

*gets terries out again to have another play!!*

xxx


----------



## Vici

ShadowRat said:


> *gets terries out again to have another play!!*
> 
> xxx

Try having ittis, they are just calling out to be stroked :D:rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Shadow, I will be using some flats, whether they are cotton terry or bamboo, but like Vici said, I want to use fitted and pockets as well because of OH's possible resistence, and to make it easier on him. He does support me but I can't do with his whingeing if it's not as easy (or almost as easy) to put on as a disposable is. (He won't be doing the laundry so any complaints about that I will. not. heed.)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

tmr1234 said:


> wating4baby my hemoglobin is 10.2 and i got told that it should be 10.5 got my iron tables yesterday.

Last time I was tested, mine was 13.5 or so. 10.5 must be the very lowest in the "normal" range. So, mine was still lower than it should've been for me to feel "normal", I think. I've learned recently that my body doesn't do well with lower levels: hemoglobin, blood sugar, blood pressure... it just hate things being low! :rofl:



Vici said:


> W4B - sound slike you're having it a bit rough hu, make sure you take things easy. You only have to wait 4 hours after not eating for your GTT? I'm not allowed to eat from 10pm the night before!! Dreading it as I know as soon as I have that yucky drink, i'll be sick!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Yeah, I thought you had to fast for eight hours beforehand. I'll have to go first thing in the morning anyway, hopefully on Monday. It's very hard for me to not eat and not have a soda when I wake up! I'd like to get it over with.

I did take it easy yesterday. :happydance: I love not having to do things. (Yes, I'm lazy. I admit it.)

Thank you girls.


----------



## elly75

Had my GTT not too long ago and bleh does that stuff taste gross. Doctor originally told me I'd have 10 min to drink the stuff. No, I only had 5. 

Reminds me of an orange crush soda/pop with LOTS of sugar in it. Ended up with headaches afterwards.


----------



## Aunty E

Ooh, more flat terry users :) They're my favroutest kind of nappy, and so bargainous too. I went to Ikea today and bought some yummy fabric, but what I also picked up were some unbleached pure cotton tea towels at £1.57 for 4! I see burp cloths on the cheap, and I'm going to see how absorbent they are, as I might hem them to square and use them as muslins rather than buy more expensive ones... I will admit to folding one up and putting it on a doll, and it worked beautifully. :)

I made a few more rompers, the last two are from Ikea fabric - they have a brilliant selection, and so much cheaper than all of the other places I've found scandinavian prints. I've also picked up some fabric for curtains and for reupholstering my great-grandmother's rocking chair, which is coming to live with me soon :)

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes009.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes010.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes011.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes012.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes013.jpg


----------



## Vici

Go you, i loooove the black and white one and the red one :D

I'm off to the car boot in a bit so will see if I can find any bargains :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

Aunty E they are beautiful I love the one with green in it - you whip them up sooo quick it would take me ages to do them, if I have a girl I will have to employ you to make her clothes!!

Nappies nappies nappies I am sooo ruddy confused :cry: and I have no money atm to buy anything (and literally I have £2 in my purse and thats all I own) :cry: I am owed like £1400 but need to pay £1000 off my credit card with that :grr: I hate money!!! bloody credit crunch and redundancies!!!! :cry:

Rant over :blush:


----------



## xarxa

ShadowRat said:


> Thanks Caroline :) Have I welcomed you yet?! Well, welcome to the group, if I haven't!! It's probably for the best that you are on team PINK, as we've got quite a lot of Blue bumps around here now!! You're helping to balance things out a bit hehehe!!
> The difference between team yellow and team green: The team green people have not told us (or do not know) what team they are on (but have not told us that they don't WANT to know), but the team yellow people are choosing to wait until the birth for the surprise!! So ideally we'd like to get rid of all the greens, although I know that Xarxa, for example, is choosing not to tell us, even though she does know the gender! Hehe... Some of the greens are just people who haven't posted here in ages, and so we've not heard whether they know/want to know the gender...
> 
> :hugs:
> Shadow xxx

It's not that i don't want to tell you shadow. I just don't want my baby to be put in a box (blue/pink) allready before he/she is born.
I've struggled against stereotypic lign of thoughts from people my whole life and i find the blue/pink bump idea extremely sexist.


----------



## Boothh

im feeling really guilty :( on friday night me and OH went to a party, and i had a pint of lager.. 

i havnt drank since ive been pg and i now i feel so guilty for it, im just wondering if anyone else has drank anything since being pg? mainly just to make myself feel better and not think im the only one, which i know i cant be.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Boothh said:


> im feeling really guilty :( on friday night me and OH went to a party, and i had a pint of lager..
> 
> i havnt drank since ive been pg and i now i feel so guilty for it, im just wondering if anyone else has drank anything since being pg? mainly just to make myself feel better and not think im the only one, which i know i cant be.

mmmm I may get judged here but I have had the odd small glass of wine or the odd half pint - tbh i hardly ever finish it as I just dont want to. ppl never used to not drink and i know we find out things that better the health etc all the time but I know my mother had the odd drink with all of us and nothing is wrong with us - My Dr even told me that I could have a drink every night if i wanted to :shocked: but i think thats extreme!! the odd one here and there wont hurt defo not now!! so dont panic!! I didnt drnk in 1st tri though...

The FSA advises not to drink but if you do then to limit it to 1-2 units, 1-2 times a week so 2 units is a smalll glass of wine or a pint of lager twice a week - i know i dont have that much but thats like the 'this is what your supposed to do' thing which is always slihtly less than what they believe as ppl tend to do that little bit more.....so please dont feel guilty or stress :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> Aunty E they are beautiful I love the one with green in it - you whip them up sooo quick it would take me ages to do them, if I have a girl I will have to employ you to make her clothes!!
> 
> Nappies nappies nappies I am sooo ruddy confused :cry: and I have no money atm to buy anything (and literally I have £2 in my purse and thats all I own) :cry: I am owed like £1400 but need to pay £1000 off my credit card with that :grr: I hate money!!! bloody credit crunch and redundancies!!!! :cry:
> 
> Rant over :blush:

Aaaaawww Jai Jai honey, don't fret! Everything always works out in the end :D
Have you applied for the HIP grant? I got mine last week, and our bank accounts are looking much happier already! 

:hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> im feeling really guilty :( on friday night me and OH went to a party, and i had a pint of lager..
> 
> i havnt drank since ive been pg and i now i feel so guilty for it, im just wondering if anyone else has drank anything since being pg? mainly just to make myself feel better and not think im the only one, which i know i cant be.
> 
> mmmm I may get judged here but I have had the odd small glass of wine or the odd half pint - tbh i hardly ever finish it as I just dont want to. ppl never used to not drink and i know we find out things that better the health etc all the time but I know my mother had the odd drink with all of us and nothing is wrong with us - My Dr even told me that I could have a drink every night if i wanted to :shocked: but i think thats extreme!! the odd one here and there wont hurt defo not now!! so dont panic!! I didnt drnk in 1st tri though...
> 
> The FSA advises not to drink but if you do then to limit it to 1-2 units, 1-2 times a week so 2 units is a smalll glass of wine or a pint of lager twice a week - i know i dont have that much but thats like the 'this is what your supposed to do' thing which is always slihtly less than what they believe as ppl tend to do that little bit more.....so please dont feel guilty or stress :hugs:Click to expand...

Here here, a little won't hurt a bit! I don't drink hardly at all, personally, because I can never quite finish it (and it seems to make my Reynaud's Syndrome play up for some weird reason ?!) but I wouldn't be worried at all about having the odd glass of wine or pint of lager, as long as it's not EVERY day or whatever!!

:)

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ohh, JaiJai, given that you are so close to me over there in Dorset, are you enjoying this beautiful weather too??

*LOVING the sunshine!!!*
:coolio::icecream:

tee hee!


----------



## xarxa

Personally i don't touch a drop just to be safe.

But i don't think the occational drink is damaging so late in the pregnancy.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh btw Aunty E, those rompers are, once again, fantastic! Imogen is gonna be one well-dressed baby!! And think how PROUD you will be that you made them all yourself! That's just beyond coolness!
RE: flat nappies.... Yay!! Someone else is doing the terry thing too!! :happydance: I'm still a little nervous about it, but I really think it will work out as the best option for us, all things considered. I may still get some "fitteds" just for comparison's sake, but I really think that flats will be the way forward for us.

Get this, it's too cute... I woke up late this morning, and when I got downstairs OH was looking very proud of himself. I asked him what he was smiling about and he said "check this out!!" and proceeded to grab one of the terry squares lying on the chair and show me his favourite fold!!! It's "Gaynor's fold" (it probably has other names too though) and I was soooo proud of him!!! Hehehe... I must say, it makes it a lot easier to decide to use terries that he's not afraid of them! Hehe... I know that most men would NOT be fond of the idea, so I do feel very lucky :D


----------



## ShadowRat

*scratches head*

I've been thinking, where has Zoya got to these days?? Who is her text buddy, is everything ok with her? I miss her!! :D

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

ShadowRat said:


> Ohh, JaiJai, given that you are so close to me over there in Dorset, are you enjoying this beautiful weather too??
> 
> *LOVING the sunshine!!!*
> :coolio::icecream:
> 
> tee hee!

Oh yes I am loving it, I have been doing my research in the garden today and have all the doors open hooray :yipee: I was a little uncomfortable walking the dogs as i was so hot yday but i love it all the same think it was worse cos i was in so much pain with pelvis!! 


I had my mw appt on my 25wks and she has had so many sent back from council as they are one day out off the 25 wks mark - rediculous seeing as everyone gets them anyay and by the time they arrive they would be well over 25 weeks - she thinks they are working it out differently than they should (the EDD) which i agree as if u look on some websites they put me due a day later or earlier - v odd, so she said for us to wait until 28 wks which is little over a week now....how long did it take to come through? i cant wait for it :wohoo:


----------



## ShadowRat

Mine was super quick, actually! About 3 weeks in total, I think. OH thinks it was even less than that, but we can't remember exactly when we posted it. It sure felt quick, we were expecting it to take an age!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow that is quick!!! no havent seen Zoya for a while.....hope she is ok!!! awwww bless ur OH that is soooo cute and even better that he can do it and does it when ur not there and gets excited!! ur very lucky :wohoo:


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls well i didnt have morning sickness at the start but i have it now and bad also with bad hart burn arrrgggg 

enjoy the sun going back out in it now yay


----------



## Mary Jo

hey ladies... I've been out shopping this morning and it's a bit hot for me! am now sitting in my living room with the window open and getting a nice breeze. :D

re alcohol, boothh, I wouldn't worry about one drink this far in. if even one once in a blue moon was bad, there'd be stuff everywhere about it and there isn't. I don't drink at all but that's because I haven't drunk any alcohol in over 6 years (am in recovery from it). but I'm sure that if I could drink normally I would have the odd one now and again. my diet coke habit (every day, though I do keep track of the caffeine) is probably worse for baby... eeep.

shadow, you are lucky and you know it! I would be so thrilled if OH was enthusiastic about cloth. he supports me and doesn't go against me, but I know he doesn't really share my feelings. not YET anyway. 

about the HIP grant - I am getting a little annoyed as my last 2 appointments (24 weeks and 28 weeks) the midwife (not my usual one) hasn't had any forms. next one will be 31 weeks and if there aren't any I'm going to ask if I should call the number and get one sent to her... it's going to seriously peeve me if I end up missing out (though I'm sure I could get one from the hospital if I really had to).

Aunty E, I love those rompers, too... have you thought of selling them? they're so quirky and retro and gorgeous.

tmr, sorry to hear you're feeling yuck, hope it passes soon. :(


----------



## Vici

I'm just watching the grand prix but wanted to tell you i got a fabby bargain this mornign. A playgym (looks almost new) for £4 :D Will take a pic later x


----------



## Boothh

thanks everybody for making me feel abit better, :) 

i have had a very nice weekend apart from that, 

me and my now official OH have decided to try and be together properly again, 

so i feel really good about that, were going to forget about the past and just be happy, :) 


hope everybody is having a nice bank holiday with this sunshine :) xxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

I posted a bump pic in the bumps thread! thought I'd do it while I'm still stretchmark-free... (got a feeling the day is approaching)


----------



## Aunty E

My OH was pretty impressed the first time he managed to do a kite fold :) I haven't got him to try any others yet....I'll save that for when it's important!

I have thought about selling rompers, but it takes about an hour and a half to make each one, and I very much doubt anyone is going to want to pay me what I'd have to charge to make it worth it iykwim. Maybe when I'm at home on maternity leave I'll see how long it takes me to whip up a batch, especially now I've discovered the lovely Ikea cottons, so the fabric for them costs about a pound literally!

Imogen turned round again last night, and she's so much more comfortable in breech! I can walk without getting ligament pains, I don't have to pee all the time and I can eat without feeling sick. I'll just have to hope she's very obliging and stays that way until about 37 weeks :)

Money worries are no fun - we're in the middle of selling/buying our house and the amount of money we need to find up front is terrifying! My top tips are to buy the absolute minimum (unless you see a bargain) as friends and family will give you or lend you tons of stuff, and don't buy anything you don't need to new, get second hand. There are tons of baby clothes bundles on ebay and gumtree, I got my crib from Ebay and just bought a new mattress. I've chopped up some old sheets of ours for crib sheets, and I'm going to get sleeping bags (you can get them cheaply) to save on bedding costs. We're not buying a cot until we need one, but they are SO cheap second hand, what is the point in buying new? Our changing table is from an ad in the paper, and I've been stocking up on vests and sleepsuits from Primark (£2.50 for 5). I've bought junior joy terries (about £1 each) and second hand motherease airflow wraps. I'll get a lidded bucket nearer the time, and I'm dry pailing, so out of the window goes nappisan, nets, etc etc. We'll be using flushable liners at first, though I have some resusable fleece ones (about £4 for ten I think). My mum has been buying baby wipes on offer for us, and I'm getting a breast pump (unused) from a friend as she never got any milk in. I really hope I can breastfeed to keep costs down, but I'll pick up some bottles nearer the time, hopefully on special offer, with a microwave steriliser. Our pushchair will deffo be second hand, as I don't see the point in buying new unless you're TOTALLY in love with a particular one, but I'm waiting for the one I want to come up at the right price. As I've said before, if I had Imogen right now, and she was miraculously full term, I'd have everything I need bar a car seat and sleeping bags, and those would be easy enough to pick up (special offer on newborn carseat in Mothercare at the mo, £29.99). Babies just need something to sleep in, something to wear (and it doesn't need to be fancy), something to go in the car in, something to put on their botties and something to eat. Anything else is just extras, nice extras, but extras. Improvise! We've bought stuff as we've seen it at the right price, and I spread the cost of my nappies over three months of paydays, which also helped.


----------



## ShadowRat

Aunty E, I like that attitude! We've done a bit of both, bought lots of new stuff when I just couldnt resist it (like clothes!) but also whenever possible bought the bigger stuff second hand too... Got the nursing chair from the dump! lol and it was such fun to make it beautiful again :D

I think it's a great idea for you to think about selling your rompers, and I'll tell you now that you would probably get a very good price for them on Etsy... Have you ever sold on there? I could help you to set it all up if you're interested :winkwink:

Give it some thought, cos they're so well made that I'm sure you'd have a very good audience!!

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

This chick makes baby dresses and rompers and stuff, looks like she does fairly well too! But I'll bet you could charge a bit more than she is for your rompers :winkwink:

https://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5308376

You could use your amazing sewing skills to make all sorts, what about bibs and stuff?


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> I posted a bump pic in the bumps thread! thought I'd do it while I'm still stretchmark-free... (got a feeling the day is approaching)

:D Your bump is AWESOME, my lovely!! I can't claim to be stretchmark free any more... Though they aren't on the actual bump yet, which is good :) Just on hips and sides and right down in lower back... :blush:


----------



## puddingqueen

We are now on team pink, can someone update my colour. 

We found out yesterday we are expecting baby Jasmine Megan. 

Thank you. 

xx


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Congratulations *puddingqueen*!! And welcome to team pink!:pink: You must be on a high right now :happydance:

I also found out I'm having a girl (on Thurs) and I'm chuffed. I bought my first pink item today - it's a gorgeous bouncer seat! Will have to get a pic & show it off. Although, I feel a bit crappy putting one item up - everyone else seems to be so well prepared/stocked-up in comparison to me.. :sad1:

On the subject of stretchmarks, I'm so jealous of those of you who haven't got any! :dohh: My belly is *covered* in them since baby no. 1.... but he was worth every last one!! I do miss my unmarked belly sometimes though.


----------



## ShadowRat

puddingqueen said:


> We are now on team pink, can someone update my colour.
> 
> We found out yesterday we are expecting baby Jasmine Megan.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> xx

Awww Congratulations Lynn honey!!! That's awesome :D :D

Shadow xx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Boothh said:


> im feeling really guilty :( on friday night me and OH went to a party, and i had a pint of lager..
> 
> i havnt drank since ive been pg and i now i feel so guilty for it, im just wondering if anyone else has drank anything since being pg? mainly just to make myself feel better and not think im the only one, which i know i cant be.

I've had a few sips here and there. But then I think about how little alcohol it must take to get a tiny baby drunk. 



ShadowRat said:


> Here here, a little won't hurt a bit! I don't drink hardly at all, personally, because I can never quite finish it (and it seems to make my Reynaud's Syndrome play up for some weird reason ?!) but I wouldn't be worried at all about having the odd glass of wine or pint of lager, as long as it's not EVERY day or whatever!!
> 
> :)
> 
> xxx

You know, back when I actually drank quite a bit, if I didn't stay REALLY hydrated with it, it would KILL my joints. Omg. Horrible, horrible pain. But once I started chugging water again, it'd feel better.


----------



## Boothh

Waiting4Baby said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> im feeling really guilty :( on friday night me and OH went to a party, and i had a pint of lager..
> 
> i havnt drank since ive been pg and i now i feel so guilty for it, im just wondering if anyone else has drank anything since being pg? mainly just to make myself feel better and not think im the only one, which i know i cant be.
> 
> I've had a few sips here and there. But then I think about how little alcohol it must take to get a tiny baby drunk.Click to expand...

that was my thought exactly, 

i cant change it now though, i can just take from it the thought that i wont be doing it again whilst i am pregnant with this or any other baby cus i just cant take the guilt lol, x


----------



## xxCarolinexx

I'm the same Booth. I had one bottle of alcohol since finding out I was pregnant and felt really guilty after it. I didn't even drink the full thing lol

There's plenty of pregnant women who drink alcohol regularly (in moderation) and don't give it a second thought so maybe we're overreacting a tad but then, you can't help how you feel any more than I can! So I do know where you're coming from.

I haven't touched a drop since as it's not worth having it playing on your mind afterwards. But try not to feel guilty because like you said, we can't change the past! And it's not like we went out and got sloshed - it was one drink and it's done now. Baby will be fine.. x

Roll on celebratory drinks after baby is born..!! :):) xx


----------



## Aunty E

Ooh Shadow, thanks for the links! I may give this some serious thought :) 

I'm going to start making bibs as soon as I get around to finding some terry-lilke fabric. I'm off to the pound-a-metre shop at some point this week, and I may pay a call to the wholesale haberdashers too. I haven't let myself visit in person for SOME time, as I can't seem to limit what I spend, but I'm running out of a lot of my standard stock (elastic, bias tape, thread, cover buttons, cheap lace etc etc) and I'm costuming a show next month so I'd have to go anyway. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it ;)

I've drunk alcohol in moderation since the start of the second trimester, I don't feel guilty about it, but if it makes you feel bad, it's probably not really worth it. I'm confident that the odd glass of wine here and there won't hurt Imogen, but I think it is a personal decision really, to do what feels right for you. Trust your instincts - I think they're a great guide to what is and isn't good for you and your baby.


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls... this is baby #4 for me... I usually have 3-4 drinks through out the whole pregnancy.. after the 1st trimester of course... all my boys are happy and healthy... I think it is a personal preference... don't beat yourself up too bad... :friends:


----------



## Jai_Jai

so yesterday was a bad day for me and my hips/lower back!! I had been sitting doing work for 2hrs without getting up and i get up to go answer my phone and my legs give way in pain. i cant stand up or put any weight on them - not even to crawl, so i ended up dragging myself lying on my side to the kitchen to get the phone to get DF home to help me :cry: i was on the floor a whole hour before he got home and carried me upstairs :cry: was in so much pain!!! after a lay down of an hour or so they felt better and i could walk a bit but not with putting weight on my right leg so limping around, it is still so sore today........iwas reading up a bit more on SDP and found something similar and related called PGP ( I believe this is what I have, as I do not have the pain in my pubic bone or groin, just pelvis, hips, lower back and legs) I am work today and limping around....at this stage I am going to have to finish work at the end of June.....I have a dancing teaching assessment next Tuesday :cry: I hope it is better or bearable by then.....

Vici I know you suffer with this pain and have been referred already - have they said what you can do to help it? Anyone else been affected by this pain?? :hugs:

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine over the last couple of days, its tipping it down here today:rain: so I am glad I am stuck inside at work


----------



## joeyjo

ShadowRat said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> I've been thinking, where has Zoya got to these days?? Who is her text buddy, is everything ok with her? I miss her!! :D
> 
> xx

i MET zOYA FOR LUNCH LAST WEEK...

Oops Caps Lock was on!

She's doing well, getting a lovely bump but she has quite a lot on at work despite having cut down her hours a bit and is also tired in the evenings. PLus we've had glorious weather the last week so I suspect she's being taking every opportunity to enjoy it.


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks Joey, great to hear that she's doing well :D

We've also been enjoying gorgeous weather the past couple of days, but unfortunately today it has turned drizzly again :( I was sat in the garden for aaages yesterday soaking up the sunshine, I hope we get more of that this summer!! LOL but then again I'll probably be wishing for some coolness come August, eh girls?! 

Jai Jai, you poor little thing, on the kitchen floor in pain all on your own!! :( :hugs:
I'm not sure about your particular pain, but I KNOW now that I'm getting SPD pretty bad... Some days it is worse than others, but on a bad day I can't lift either foot off the ground at all for the pain it sends shooting through my pelvis and groin. And on those days, it is IMPOSSIBLE to get up on my own (out of bed or from sitting on the sofa) I'm "lucky" I guess to have my wheelchair sat there waiting for me when I need it, and to have OH there 24/7 to do things for me. But yesterday I tried using my support belt again, and it made a teeny bit of difference (I guess it helps hold the two sides of my pelvis together slightly better). Have you got a support belt Jai Jai? Might be worth asking for one and giving it a go.

My latest grumble is POTS *rolls eyes* I get it quite often anyway, but since late in second tri it has been SO bad, EVERY time I get up I get breathless and lightheaded and feel like I'm gonna faint, and my arms get all heavy and weak. Also the other day it gave me MEGA "brain fog"; OH was talking to me, and I couldn't make any sense of the words!!! I was just sat there frowning and desperately trying to make my brain work, but I had to just tell him I couldn't understand him LOL and had to lie out flat for a while to let things settle!!! It's so bizarre, I don't like it at all :shock: 

I know that POTS is common with my condition, but also that people get it during pregnancy even if they don't have EDS, so I was wondering whether these symptoms sounded familiar to anyone else, whether anyone else was suffering with POTS?? It'd be nice to "compare notes" !!

Might try going swimming today ladies, as it's not nice enough to sit in the garden again! Hope you all have a lovely day :D

Shadow xxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Aunty E said:


> Ooh Shadow, thanks for the links! I may give this some serious thought :)


:headspin:
Yay!!! Do think about it, I really think you could do well on Etsy!! :D

xxxx


----------



## FairySam

Hello!

I'd like to join this club please!

I have a pink bump thats due on 8th August!!! (her name will be Amelia Alice!!!)

Yay for August mummies!!! :baby:


----------



## ShadowRat

Welcome in, FairySam!! :D

Congrats on your pink bump!! How has your pregnancy been so far?? Is this your first? Do you feel "ready" for your little girl yet? 
I have a scan picture which is really similar to the one in your signature :happydance: with the little fist in the "air" !! :)

:hugs:
Shadow xxx


----------



## FairySam

ShadowRat said:


> Welcome in, FairySam!! :D
> 
> Congrats on your pink bump!! How has your pregnancy been so far?? Is this your first? Do you feel "ready" for your little girl yet?
> I have a scan picture which is really similar to the one in your signature :happydance: with the little fist in the "air" !! :)
> 
> :hugs:
> Shadow xxx

Thank you! Yes she's my first and its not been too bad thank you! Am struggling with the old SPD a bit now though! And been having lots of lower back pain and 'period' type cramps in the last few days but i guess thats what happens when you're in the 3rd trimester huh?!

I'm very exctied though! Can't wait for maternity leave so I can while away the days on chatting on the forum!!! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe you will be hooked in no time!!! It's great in here :) And you picked a good month to be due (lol) cos we are all super cool in August Mummies' thread!! :winkwink:

*off to get dressed and be productive now*

Shadow xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

ShadowRat said:


> Welcome in, FairySam!! :D
> 
> Congrats on your pink bump!! How has your pregnancy been so far?? Is this your first? Do you feel "ready" for your little girl yet?
> I have a scan picture which is really similar to the one in your signature :happydance: with the little fist in the "air" !! :)
> 
> :hugs:
> Shadow xxx

me toooo!!! I have it on my phone as wallpaper :cloud9:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ShadowRat said:


> Hehehe you will be hooked in no time!!! It's great in here :) And you picked a good month to be due (lol) cos we are all super cool in August Mummies' thread!! :winkwink:
> 
> *off to get dressed and be productive now*
> 
> Shadow xx

yes we soooooooooo are!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jai_Jai

FairySam said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> Welcome in, FairySam!! :D
> 
> Congrats on your pink bump!! How has your pregnancy been so far?? Is this your first? Do you feel "ready" for your little girl yet?
> I have a scan picture which is really similar to the one in your signature :happydance: with the little fist in the "air" !! :)
> 
> :hugs:
> Shadow xxx
> 
> Thank you! Yes she's my first and its not been too bad thank you! Am struggling with the old SPD a bit now though! And been having lots of lower back pain and 'period' type cramps in the last few days but i guess thats what happens when you're in the 3rd trimester huh?!
> 
> I'm very exctied though! Can't wait for maternity leave so I can while away the days on chatting on the forum!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Welcome!! :dance:

Congrats on :pink: bump!!! we are all lovely in here, and quite a few of us are suffering with the old SPD so we have lots in common :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> My latest grumble is POTS *rolls eyes* I get it quite often anyway, but since late in second tri it has been SO bad, EVERY time I get up I get breathless and lightheaded and feel like I'm gonna faint, and my arms get all heavy and weak. Also the other day it gave me MEGA "brain fog"; OH was talking to me, and I couldn't make any sense of the words!!! I was just sat there frowning and desperately trying to make my brain work, but I had to just tell him I couldn't understand him LOL and had to lie out flat for a while to let things settle!!! It's so bizarre, I don't like it at all :shock:
> 
> I know that POTS is common with my condition, but also that people get it during pregnancy even if they don't have EDS, so I was wondering whether these symptoms sounded familiar to anyone else, whether anyone else was suffering with POTS?? It'd be nice to "compare notes" !!
> 
> Might try going swimming today ladies, as it's not nice enough to sit in the garden again! Hope you all have a lovely day :D
> 
> Shadow xxxxx

I don't know what POTS is, but I've felt like that on several occasions... when I wasn't pregnant anyway. The thing about the arms in particular caught my attention. I used to have a bit of trouble explaining that to people when I was sitting there on the floor because I couldn't finish brushing my teeth standing up. It usually seemed to happen to me in the morning.


----------



## overcomer79

Hey Ladies,

Jai_jai- sorry for your pain. I have been having severe pain in my ankles since wednesday. I am taking acetaminophen (spelling?) for it but it isn't taking the pain away. I think I will give it til thursday to clear up then will call my dr. They like for things to be bothering you a week for some reason over here. I have tried heat, epsons salt and elevation as well to no avail. I have had a very bad weekend and posted a thread about my day yesterday and some tough decisions that have to be made but I won't bring it into the forum as I don't want to bring anyone down xxx.


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Welcome *FairySam*! And congrats on your pink bump xx

Hows everyone doing today? Quite a few of you getting pains etc. at the mo :( I know the feeling. I have actually been pain free for a few weeks now but before that I was suffering terrible!! Really bad pressure pain and lots of twinges and leg pain n stuff, especially at night when trying to sleep.

At least it has subsided - for now anyways! Hopefully it'll subside for some of you too xx


----------



## Boothh

boobs are leaking!!!

i dont really like it to be honest, it has sort of freaked me out abit, 

also annoyed at OH cus we were meant to be doing something nice today but no he went out last night and has a terrible hangover and is sleeping it off at home..

not in the greatest of moods, im about to ring him and wake him up actually and make him get out of his pit and take me out somewere for dinner HA! 


whats everybody done this lovely bank holiday monday then? xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I've been buying things :D

after realised how much stuff I've still to get I felt shamed into getting organised and have placed a Mothercare order - taking advantage of the 10% off till midnight tonight!

and 5 out of the 8 things I bought were on special offer anyway, saving me £29, so with the nearly £16 I saved on the 10% offer, and the free postage, I saved about £50 :D 

so I got

- Tommy Tippee electric steriliser, which comes with bottle brush and some bottles 
- 2 more sheets for cot
- Sleepy Farm moses basket + 2 sheets
- Winnie the Pooh bouncer (OH chose it)
- safety gate
- 2 hooded towels 
- 12 muslin squares

now am still to get:
- nappies (have chosen some but need to get my £30 off voucher from the council for the new cloth ones; also need to find some preloved ones and some newborn disposables)
- bibs
- dummies
- monitor (have chosen it but can get it cheaper on Amazon)
- mobile (the one I wanted was out of stock)
- playpen (chosen it but don't need yet)
- toiletries/cotton wool/wipes
- Bugaboo Bee foot muff 
- swaddle wrap (chosen it)
- (possibly) sling

am hoping that nice friends and family who may want to give baby a gift will think about giving him gift vouchers or ££ to go towards the rest :)

so I feel a lot more relieved. and happy to have saved ££ wherever I could. unfortunately I am not good at making things or I'd have bought some cheap sheets and made cot sheets with that; am thinking about getting hold of something to make washable wipes and nappy liners out of though, hoping my mum will help. she has offered to knit some wool nappy wraps for me. am also hoping to sell on a lot of this stuff, where possible, when we're done with it. 

:happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, have also just applied for a £30 voucher from my local council, to go towards reusable nappies :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooooh, nice one, MJ!!! Sounds like you are really getting sorted now! The things you still want to get are not massive essentials, so I'd say you're nicely prepared now! Well done you :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## FairySam

xxCarolinexx said:


> Welcome *FairySam*! And congrats on your pink bump xx

Thank you!!!

:dust:Sam


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you have all had a fantastic weekend :D I've been sooo busy today, I am absolutley shattered. I was staining decking boards (for 2 raised flower beds) and fence panels for about 7 hours today!! The garden looks great but i feel like I could just collapse :rofl:

MJ - great news on your cloth voucher. We can't get them here as our council funds a real nappy network shop and advice service aswell as an outreach worker :) Wow on your shopping, go you :D You'll be well on your way in no time( don't forget your free huggies nappies from Asda and you will then get some money off vouchers additional to those in your bounty pack :))

FairySam - welcome, congrats on your pink bump :D Isn't the SPD just a bore :( Hopefully be gone soon enough! When do you start your mat leave? :D

Overcomer - hope the pills help your ankles and you're feeling a bit better :hugs: And I read your other thread too babe, sorry you're having such a tough time, sounds like OH has some serious thinking to do :hugs:

Boothh - O no, have you got any breast pads? Might be worth thinking about if its gonna be happening regularly now :( Hope OH got himself in gear and has taken you out :D Don't feel guilty about your pint hun, it won't have done any harm :D

Jai_jai - sorry to hear you're doing so pants too. My MW referred me to a maternity physio and she realligned some bones in my back and pelvis and it has helped a bit. She has also given me some exercises to do (very simple and non strenuos). Not really much help for you i'm afraid hun, maybe speak to your MW? Hope its cleared up by your dance exam :hugs:

Shadow - our weather dulled a bit today but thankfully the sun came back out, now we have big thunder and lightning storms which my poor doggy hates :( Did you manage swimming? Not geard of pots i'm afraid hun so can't help there, I have been very dizzy and lightheaded (feeling quite faint) but my doc said i had an inner ear infection!! :(

Caroline and puddingqueen - congrats to you both on you :pink: bumps :D

Aunty E - you should def think about seeling your rompers, they are fab and could make you a nice little bit of extra money :D

Right must dash as yorkshire puddingds are about done and i've not made the gravy :D


----------



## Boothh

vici - yeah i bought some the other week luckily, its only from one side though!! eurghh i didnt think id be so disgusted by it i feel guilty about that too now, but it just makes you feel like your body isnt your own even more, 

and OH still hasnt turned up and its now 9.50 iv just rang him he said hes setting off when hes done his hair.. not like were going out anywere though because it takes an hour to drive here from his house..

bloody men!


----------



## Mary Jo

ack, I need to have a whinge about OH again :(

he's not keen on my wanting to use cloth nappies. even though I have explained my reasoning, which is cost, environment, not wanting to put my baby in paper and chemicals and being able to sell them on and recoup some cost once baby has grown out of them (or keep for baby no 2). 

he couldn't care less about the environment. so am trying to appeal to him on cost. I did a quick calculation based on the cost of a pack of newborn nappies from our local co-op (which is likely where they'd come from, ok it's possible we could buy cheaper from a bigger supermarket but we do not have room to store bulk bought nappies if there was a special offer on somewhere).

my figures said that every 4 weeks disposables would cost us about £26.50. so over 52 weeks, that's about £345.

I have found, and am going to buy, a set of 20 nappies plus wraps and liners and a bucket, which should fit baby till he's 8 or 9 months, for £145, but minus my voucher from the council it'll be £115, and plus postage £124. 

so £124 for up to 9 months of use and the option to sell the nappies and wraps after. it's a no brainer to me! £124 vs about £265 (cost of 9 months of disposables). the cost of running the washing machine a few extra times a week plus the detergent is not going to be more than £140 over 9 months!

but still he is making a fuss. I just don't see why. it'll be me doing the laundry, he won't have to do anything. I chose these particular nappies because I can see him utterly refusing to use terry flats (though am planning to buy a few anyway) but these are easy, just line, put on baby and do up the velcro tabs, put on wrap, then after, flush the liner or give to me to rinse, then stick wet nappy and rinsed liner in bucket and put lid on. 

he does not appreciate how hard I try to keep the costs down on all I do, all I buy! all he sees is that I spent about £150 today on mothercare things, none of which were extraneous, and I saved us £50 by choosing well and buying when there was a discount offer on. he does not realise that these cloth nappies, which work out at less than £6 each all in (nappy, wrap and liner) are so cheap! and he seems to refuse to listen or do the research that will make him understand.

I really just wish he'd be open-minded, trust that I am making the right choice for our lifestyle and not condemn the cloth till he's at least tried it. :(

meh. sorry. rant over. just had to vent. it's bugging me that I do all this research and he just sees £124 and thinks - F*CK without stopping to work out how much HIS alternative really costs.


----------



## ckc

Hello MJ, I am with you. We are also going to use cloth diapers. My husband said there's no reason to use disposable nappies. I think you are in the right track, the thing would be to find a reason that motivates your husband, if it is not the environment, then, it is the money ( normally this one works for all the guys) and if it is not the move than it would be the well being of the baby. I guess, at the end of the day the decision is yours, I think your DH will come around when he sees how nice and fun is to use cloth nappies! also if you take good care of them, you could keep them for your next baby!! that is what we are going to do. 
Good luck to you!!!! and let us know what happens. 
Also, why is it that he doesn't want to use cloth nappies?


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I finally got around to getting some of the sewing done for baby/baby's room. I did a fitted sheet and a blanket today. I need to get more of the dark green fabric that I used for the sheet (I ran out already! Who knew crib mattresses were so big?!) so that I can make the curtains with it too... and probably the padding for the cradle.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vici

O MJ, sorry its being sooo hard :( Does he actually give you any reasoning for not wanting to use cloth? What does he expect you to do if he gives you nothing to go on! Could it be coz he's scared of them, thinks he won't be abl;e to do it?

Good work W4B, looks fab :D

I'm up at stupid o'clock after such a manic day yesterday as i have my 6 yo neice all day :D


----------



## tmr1234

Welcome FairySam And congrats on your pink bump

my oh couldnt care less wich nappes we use as he will not go near them i think he changed rueben 2 times lol he is souch and old man when it comes to owt like that would rather run a mil then chang a nappie. but i dnt mind as long as iam not mad busy doing outher things.

i rember 1s when i had to nip to my mums house when rueben was a few months old my mums is 1/2hr drive there and back and i left rueben with him at home he rang me up to ask where the nappies and every thing wa i told him when i got back hes nappie was on back to frunt and i seid was it easy he seid no it was all up he back and down hes legs i seid what did u do he put the shower on him poor baba. next time he rang hes mum.


----------



## joeyjo

MJ I feel for you with your hubby not wanting to do cloth nappies. My hubby was quite into the idea - i think we both assumed we'd look into it and probably do it, although I was quite surprised he had considered nappies at all & that he realised cloth was still used! I think the face we have to pay a lot for garbage bags and special stickers to go on them before they will colect them here also helped as we try and minimise our rubbish and cost already.

My parents just assumed we'd use cloth but my MIL thinks I'm mad!!


----------



## Aunty E

My MiL has a real bee in her bonnet about me using terries, and that's all I will say about it, as I've whined enough. Needless to say, OH is very supportive for both the no-landfill and the lower cost reason, and my mother used terries with all of us and has been giving us master classes. OH can now very handily fold a flat nappy and put it on a cat :)

Couple more rompers AND I managed to fix my proper sewing machine (damn repair shop not open this weekend so I had to take it apart myself and put it back together, have no idea why it's now working but who cares!) so I tried out a new pattern! Really like it, I slightly mucked up the first black and white one, but have the knack of it totally by ridiculously girly blue one :) Sorry for bombarding you with piccies, but they're so cute. Also, see Bump thread as I've finally taken a couple of piccies for your delectation!

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes014.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes015.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes016.jpg


----------



## m_t_rose

Aunty E said:


> My MiL has a real bee in her bonnet about me using terries, and that's all I will say about it, as I've whined enough. Needless to say, OH is very supportive for both the no-landfill and the lower cost reason, and my mother used terries with all of us and has been giving us master classes. OH can now very handily fold a flat nappy and put it on a cat :)

I love the clothes they are super cute!!! How long does it take to make each one? 

:rofl: at your OH diapering the cat. He will be well practiced when the baby comes home.


----------



## Aunty E

From picking out the fabric, and chopping it up to final finishes, it takes about an hour and a half for the ones with sleeves and about an hour for the dungaree style ones.

Only one of our cats will let us put a nappy on him, he's our ridiculously docile stud cat - likes being carried round like a baby, wrapped up in a blanky to sleep, getting under the duvet when it's cold, that sort of thing! Luckily, this means he can live indoors, as he hardly ever sprays :)


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks ladies - ckc, I think the reason OH is not keen is down to the fact that his mother is a childminder and has been practically all his life. Now they have rules as to how many kids can be looked after per adult carer but back in the 70s and 80s they didn't and there were regularly 10-15 or more kids in his house, with all their dirty nappies. He also has two younger sisters, 4 and 10 years younger, so he can remember them being in nappies as well. So he has bad memories of smelly terry nappies hanging out in buckets and all he wants is to get the shit away from him and out of the house as quickly as possible. He wants to be able to put a dirty nappy in a plastic bag, tie it up and throw it out.

My own experience of nappies is - not vast. :) I remember being IN plastic pants myself but that's all. I don't have younger siblings and my nephew and niece live in Norway so I don't see them often and when I do I don't get involved in the nappy thing. They are in disposables though and my mother, who does get involved, is horrified by the amount they go through, the waste and the cost. My nephew, who is 4 in October, is only recently out of nappies and toilet trained, and my mother thinks it's because of the disposables not giving him the cue he needed that he was wet. As far as he was concerned, he never made the link between what he was doing and then feeling wet and uncomfortable in his nappy. Apparently my brother and I were both potty trained when we were 2. And I know it's not a race or a competition but I'd really hope my kid won't still be in nappies when he is well past 3. 

But I don't have memories of smelly nappies at all and so I don't have an emotional response to the idea of dirty nappies needing to be washed. I just see it as part of what a parent has to do. We wouldn't throw his clothes or bedding away if he pooed or weed on them so what's the difference? 

I keep saying to him that I need him to be on my side with this, to support me, and he says he is but I don't think he feels it, not 100%. But hopefully he will change his mind when he finds out how nice they are. I just don't want snide comments and passive aggression. And we will have a pack of disposables for travelling (and we'll use them in the very beginning, while I'm getting to grips with other stuff - as I don't want to have to be doing laundry right away even if these nappies fit him) but I don't want him to have this view of "my nappies" and "her nappies" and stick him in the disposables when I am out, just to be bloody minded. Vici, I don't think he is afraid, more nervous that it's going to be some great big horrible palaver, complicated, etc which is why I chose these nappies (Little Lambs), because they look to be very easy. I wouldn't present him with a pile of flat terries, some nippas, a book on origami and the baby and expect him to just get on with it!

Joey and Aunty E, I quite envy you for having keen OHs. If we had a direct charge for emptying the bins I guess he'd be more keen to reduce our waste, but we pay the flat council tax charge and the cost wouldn't change supposing we had no rubbish and recycled everything. To me it's more of a moral choice, the moral need to reduce our waste, but there's not an other-imposed reason to do it and if you don't know or don't care about that sort of thing then why would you bother to change your habits?

Even the thought of a week's worth of smelly nappies in the bin, festering in the summer heat, doesn't put him off. He's a strange person sometimes.

BUT, as I will be the one doing the bulk of the baby work round here, I am putting my foot down. Thankfully I do have my mother's support and I *think* his mother's support as well, at least I don't think she'd be actively negative (and she would if she felt it, she's not one to hide her opinions).

ANYWAY. Aunty E, I am once more in awe of your handiwork! Those latest rompers are just gorgeous. And I had a look at your bump pic, very impressive :D I cannot imagine a nappy on a cat though, mine would have my arm off if I attempted it (and she's a placid soul really). Pics or it didn't happen... :rofl:

Vici, what's this about free Huggies nappies from Asda? Is there a voucher somewhere? I didn't bother getting whatever there was from Asda because there isn't one convenient enough for me to go to and some people said it wasn't worth making a separate trip. I think I still have the thing to get it though, wasn't it in the front of the Bounty book? When I was at the hospital for my GTT the other week they gave me another Bounty bag with leaflets and some samples in - some Sudocrem, a tiny thing of fabric conditioner and a Pampers nappy with a magazine, are there vouchers in there that I missed? My plan was to get a pack at Boots, to get the free changing bag, but I haven't had my voucher for that yet as I only applied to join the Parenting Club a couple of weeks ago.

W4B - that's a lovely cot set you made! Once again I am very envious of people who can make things. I can knit and do cross stitch and stuff, and I hand sew (soft toys and the like) but I don't get along with sewing machines, not since I broke one at school when I was 14. That kind of put me off. I'd love to get over my fear though.

Speaking of my GTT, I hadn't heard about results (knew they'd only contact me if there was a problem) but I also had my 28 week bloods taken at the same time, so I was wondering, and called my GP surgery this morning. The receptionist was either a bit thick or they didn't check my iron because she couldn't find that result on the computer, but glucose was fine and antibodies, too. I am certain my iron is ok because I've had anaemia before and I *know* how it makes me feel and I am pretty energetic right now (well, as much as I ever am). I am certainly not tired or lethargic like I was when I was anaemic, though I do get a bit out of breath climbing stairs but that could be because of my size and the baby squashing my lungs.


----------



## cleckner04

Well, it seems I missed alot again! :dohh: I don't get online on weekends anymore though. Too many festivals and cool stuff going on around here! :happydance: So Emma was super quiet over the weekend but we were constantly on the move too so she was probably sleeping with the rocking motion of my walking. But man she made up for it last night. DH sat with his hand on my stomach just completely amazed at how much she was jumping around. I tried catching it on tape but everytime I push record, she stops. :rofl: Little stinker! 

So our nursery is 100% done now! :happydance: I don't really need anything else for the baby but will probably buy more clothes before the time is out. It is so nice knowing that she can come and I am ready for her. The only thing I was a bit unsure about was a crib mobile for her crib. I decided not to get one. They are quite expensive for something that just hangs there and babies don't even really care about anyways. So her crib does look a bit bare but I'm okay with that. :dohh: I'll have to post pictures soon!


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi everyone i havent been on here for what seems like forever!!
Im in the middle of crocheting Elinor a gorgeous pink blanket!! (will upload pic soon)
Its all i can really do in preperation for her arrival i still feel quite bad that i cant get excited and buy her everything that she will nedd nbut what can i do?? This is our reality x
Also i have been having very strange pains today i honestly thought i was going into labour it was a severe period type cramp on the bottom right side of my bump which is exactly how it started with my boys but my waters had gone on both of them so i'm not too worried because my waters are still intact and i haven't had any "show"....
I haven't had time to read any past posts so :hugs:to everyone xxxxx



Ooooh another thought!! The docs have said that they are considering delivering Elinor at 36 weeks so that means i have 9 weeks left scary thought!!!!!



Sorry i'll shut up now.. hehe xxxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Wow, I don't log on for a few days and its pages that get added on haha. I have a lot of catching up to do! :D 

All is good here, baby Caylee is now nicknamed "Kung Fu Panda Bear" Because she has this new karate move she does in utero that makes me CRINGE! She will kick her little feet 5 to 8 times in a row and then ROLL and use her arms to do the same thing, I went into the doctor for it because it hurt so bad I didnt know what was going on, but he just laughed and nick named her that so it stuck, she is crazy, she is the ONE baby that does not sleep unless I do, I swear haha.

Still have 10 weeks to go and I just want her out now! I am so excited to meet her, I can't wait, I hope they just fly by..but this is where I heard it goes sooo slow. I went through and snapped some pics of her onsies and clothes...I am getting so excited! haha

Here are her onsies and her pants and sweaters and etc:
 



Attached Files:







4258_1065457318104_1276140057_30173222_3675717_n.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 9









4258_1065457278103_1276140057_30173221_6586019_n.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 5









4258_1065457438107_1276140057_30173225_5857576_n.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey everyone!! hope ur all ok!! sorry MJ tht OH is being a git hope u sort it!!

Am I the only one that has not had a bounty pack :grr: how do i get one? i applied through emmas diary thingy but nothing still!?! xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

I haven't had a bounty pack or an emma's diary :cry:


----------



## Vici

I've had nothing from Emmas Diary either Jai_jai, the bounty pack voucher was in my original nots from the midwife (the white plasticy folder with all the leaflets in it). I had to go to Asda to get it, altho I think you can go to boots too :) Its not very exciting really, best bit was the teeny weeny sudocream :D

MJ - Yeah in the front of the bounty book was a voucher for the boots/asda one but there was also a bookmark looking huggies voucher which is for a free Huggies Newborn set (worth £5) from Asda. It has a 27 pack of size 1s, a pack of pure wipes and some more vouchers for Huggies :)


----------



## cleckner04

Heidi- LOVE all the clothes! I'm looking through them and I have half of them for my LO as well! :happydance: I am a Carter's addict with everything so I can spot all the little Carter's outfits in your collection! :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

Hey guys,

Aunty E...you know a picture of a diapered cat is a MUST!!!! :hissy: You should post one!!! LOL

Cleckner, I hadn't got around to adding you back to myspace but my url is www.myspace.com/tsbarber

All the clothes are gorgeous. I am not buying anything else until A) room gets painted and B) until after my showers.

Also, just a heads up, I read the other day that the leading cause of premature labor (in the US but still think it could be valid to my girls overseas) is dehydration. So please make sure you drink plenty of water. (preaching to myself here too).

xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Oh thanks OC! I re-added ya hun! :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh i never got anything like that from my mw - i will ask on tuesday!! thans Vix


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha thanks, I love LOVE carters!!!!!! :D


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Haha thanks, I love LOVE carters!!!!!! :D

Your a girl after my heart. :rofl: I don't believe I have a single outfit in my baby girl's closet that isn't carters. hehe. Even her crib bedding is carters. My poor DH. :muaha:


----------



## Pippin

:hi: ladies, not much to say just wanted to say hello. Been reading a lot, shamefully the Twilight Saga. Being pregnant and because my brain has now officially shrunk I'm finding them quite compelling and I can't put them down. Makes a nice change from the Internet.

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Ahhh twilight haha I read all the books while 5 months pregnant then got stuck in the "Team Edward" craze and my OH thought I was crazy...I am still in love with him...I dont care if he isnt real!


----------



## Pippin

HeidiLSparks said:


> Ahhh twilight haha I read all the books while 5 months pregnant then got stuck in the "Team Edward" craze and my OH thought I was crazy...I am still in love with him...I dont care if he isnt real!

OMG I'm so glad someone else feels the same, I've read two of them in three days. Trying to stop myself reading the last two in the next two days but I don' have much will power. I'm using the excuse I'm a teacher and my pupils are obsessed with it so it's purely a research thing :rofl: I want to be 17 again :cry: Where was my 'Edward' then????!!! Huh


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I know!!!! I got the Edward fever so bad that I (NO JOKE) would not touch my OH for a good 3 weeks because my hormones were out of whack and I honestly thought I was in love with a book character lmao. My poor OH put up with it and went along for awhile and then he was like "THESE BOOKS ARE EVIL! LOOK AT WHAT THEY ARE DOING TO WOMAN!" hahaha. Thank god I snapped out of it, sitting in bed, 5 months pregnant with Twilight series and peach pie and pepsi made me a VERY...ODD.....person lmao


----------



## Sam_Star

Im in a simlar situation i think i'e fallen in love with the lead singer of Fall Out Boy (how pathetic) i've liked the band for years but since i've been pregnant i honestly LOVE him my poor DH thinks im obsessed!! I even dream about him!! I dont think that i love him in a :sex: way because all he does in my dream is sing to me but i think its sort of my craving:blush::blush:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha well at least someone else is with me on this haha. At least yours is a REAL person haha. Mine has faded thank god :D


----------



## Boothh

am i the only person that found the twilight books pretty rubbish?

i read them all in 5days, and i dont know i just thought the story was quite repetatitive and it seemed to be really strung out to me, all the way through the books i was waiting to feel involved and really into the story but i never got there and they just left me feeling disapointed :/ lol maybe i am just hard to please though, xx


----------



## Sam_Star

I hope mine does i love my hubby and i really cant imagine leaving him for someone i've never met lol!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

No my OH and a lot of my friends hated the books haha You are not the only one


----------



## Pippin

Boothh said:


> am i the only person that found the twilight books pretty rubbish?
> 
> i read them all in 5days, and i dont know i just thought the story was quite repetatitive and it seemed to be really strung out to me, all the way through the books i was waiting to feel involved and really into the story but i never got there and they just left me feeling disapointed :/ lol maybe i am just hard to please though, xx

Hahaha, yes, normally I would think 'what is this I'm reading' but it seems just about on my level at the moment and so addictive. I think my girls at work have brainwashed me. I'm a secondary school art teacher at a girls school and they keep drawing the book cover and Edward. It gets them (and me) reading again so I don't mind. (I shall point out though that you did read all of them hehehe so they can't be that bad surly!) I now have to find another series of rubbish books to read when I'm on maternity leave. it's a marvelous way to spend a fair few days. :yipee:


----------



## Pippin

Oh and I forgot to say I've had many fixations since being pregnant on famous (an not so famous :blush:) men!!! I think it's the hormones, but I also have to add I have never loved my husband more which is a nice feeling too (despite a serious lack of bedroom action). x


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I am so with ya on the lack on bedroom action haha. I can not get comfy at all to even think about having him on me


----------



## Pippin

Ahhh thank god you as well. We've tried a few time but it was just not happening. He's made up for it by being extra cuddly and stuff but he feels the same way too so it's not like either of us are feeling left out. I mentioned more babies the other night and his eyes lit up I think he like the bit where we're trying hard :rofl: so I know he misses it a little bit!


----------



## smith87999

you guys are so funny.... I haven't read or seen the twilight series.... not time to see movies ... and too tired to read at the end of the day... I heard that the story originated not too far from where I live in washington state....

guess I will have to check out what you guys are talking about when I can stay awake at bed time again...

can't complain here about the bed room action... having a good old time over here... found a great way and now... we are gettin busy once again...:rofl:

I haven't even started getting ready for baby.... I guess I should do that :shrug:


----------



## Jade x

how do i join august mummy's?
im due on the 29th of august n wud reli lke 2 join :D x x


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls... this is around when I would have had the baby I miscarried in Oct. 

I am excited about this baby who will be here in august... just kinda sad today thinking about the one who I never got to meet... :cry:

Sorry to be a downer but there aren't too many people who I really want to share it with.. most wouldn't understand... and probably would give me funny looks.. thanks for letting me get it out....


----------



## tmr1234

smth big :hug: hunny

on the bedroom thing we have done it maybe 5 times sins 1st tri and my oh is getting so feed up with it bless.

well yesterday i have bad BH allday in bump and back really thort buba was coming but hes staying put for now i hope. going to mouthercare today and getting every thing we need so all is done and my bag will be finished as well :happydance: cant wait now.


----------



## Boothh

Pippin said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> am i the only person that found the twilight books pretty rubbish?
> 
> i read them all in 5days, and i dont know i just thought the story was quite repetatitive and it seemed to be really strung out to me, all the way through the books i was waiting to feel involved and really into the story but i never got there and they just left me feeling disapointed :/ lol maybe i am just hard to please though, xx
> 
> Hahaha, yes, normally I would think 'what is this I'm reading' but it seems just about on my level at the moment and so addictive. I think my girls at work have brainwashed me. I'm a secondary school art teacher at a girls school and they keep drawing the book cover and Edward. It gets them (and me) reading again so I don't mind. (I shall point out though that you did read all of them hehehe so they can't be that bad surly!) I now have to find another series of rubbish books to read when I'm on maternity leave. it's a marvelous way to spend a fair few days. :yipee:Click to expand...


hahaha thats the only reason i read them cus i was off ill and the laptop was broken :rofl:

i have an annoying quirk which involves having to complete a book even if i really dont like it lol, 

i just never felt i really cared about the charactors i have a feeling its do with comparing everything to harry potter though and it never quite living up to it haha, xx


----------



## Boothh

on the bedroom thing - OH has actually said to me 'leave me alone im not a machine' i think ive gone mad hahahaha, :rofl: i must say its getting abit more difficult now im getting bigger though, 

alsoooo - my HIP grant came today, im very excited as it means i get to turn a boring stay home day into a shopping day!! 

yaaay , xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Morning all!!
Smith :hugs: to you hun i know exactly how you feel when i miscarried smudge i was pregnant again by the time the due date came around i was about 5 months its such an awful feeling not wanting to upset yourself because of the life you are growing but not wanting to completely forget the life that you lost :cry: 
Elinor is due only 2 weeks after smudge would have been 2 thats a bit daunting!
Hope you are all doing okay today my pains have thankfully stopped but i swear it really was labour they were the exact pains i had on my boys!! Im just thankful that my waters and "plug" are still intact!!!


----------



## Aunty E

I liked the Twilight series, but I have a pretty high tolerance for pulp fiction - and my OH looks quite a bit like Edward ;)

He's not getting much action at the moment, and is feeling a bit neglected. I try to remember once a week or so. Which is SO lame, but in my defence, he never comes to bed at the same time as me and I need my sleep.


----------



## overcomer79

My OH loves twilight. I am just not into things like that. As for bedroom action...pfffft!!!

I am still in a lot of pain with my ankles and it really does annoy me. At least I have the month of July off and I come back for the first three weeks in august. I was supposed to go out of town this weekend to see my brother baptized but my mom informed me last night that his soon to be ex wife and her new fling will be there so I used my ankle as kind of an excuse. I have been limping a lot and need to use my weekends wisely until I figure out what is going on. It is fine in the morning, but the more I am on it, the worse it hurts.

:hugs: smith.


----------



## Jai_Jai

lots of :hugs: smith, I lost my 1st baby @ 17 (an yes I guess it was a blessing but it did not feel it at the time) and still on the day I mc and the 5th Nov when he was due I also feel sad.......so i know what you mean, it must feel surreal to be preg at the due time....You can vent here about it all you want, thats what we are here for hope today gets better for you :hugs:

On the OH action front......we have only done it ike 3 times since i fell preg - i had a bit of cleeding in 1st tri so we decided to wait to 2nd - did it like twice i think in beg now he wont go near me and makes excuses, I get so upset cos i think its me he dosnt find attractive but apparently he is worried about hurting me and/or bubs (cos of bleeding before) but he did promise this monring after a chat that tonight we could :yipee: hope i get some :D


----------



## smith87999

thanks girls... you are always great.... :friends:

Jai-Jai.... I hope you get some tonight too :rofl:


----------



## tmr1234

well girls i have got EVEYTHING yay just orded brest pump as well soooo happy


----------



## overcomer79

I don't want to order breast pumps yet due to family history of breast feeding. I guess I will see.


----------



## Coffee

Hi girlies, sorry for not keeping up with this thread lately! I'm rubbish :blush:. 
Just been trying to catch up and wanted to jump in on the bedroom issue - my DH has a habit of wanting to play with the baby when we get into bed- so he pats my belly and tries to get her to kick (which she always does) as he likes to say 'night night' to her. It's sooo cute BUT OMG, talk about a serious dampner on any action! I just feel so put off then when i've just felt her kicking and moving around! He was complaining the other night about lack of action and i told him if he wanted more action from me when we go to bed then he needs to start thinking about less action from the baby!!! 
Hope you are all doing well? 
:hugs:to Smith.


----------



## Shiv

:hugs: to Smith and OC

Does anyone else feel like they have been hit by the "third tri sledge hammer"? I have had such an easy ride so far but the last couple of days I just feel rotten - really bad heartburn, so bad it is actually making me a bit sick during the night. I think i have a cold coming. I was told the other day that I was "massive" and was waddling. Why do people feel it is acceptable to tell a pregnant woman she looks massive - you would NEVER even think of telling a non-pregnant she looked massive, so why should it be ok to make a pregnant woman feel bad!!! I am also really slow in both body and brain!! I know all in all this is nothing to complain about - I just feel really moany - sorry!
As for bedroom action - well my DH and I haevn't done teh deed since finding out i was pregnant - awful I know but I have never had a big sex drive and he is freaked out by poking the baby :rofl: I am going to try very hard to get over it before baby is born otherwise I think afterwards i sgoing ot be even worse!!

I get made redundant in 2 days!! It is quite scary but also quite good. I think I need to put my feet up for a bit so finishing work earlier than I would have done normally is good. Scary the thought of having ot find a new job agian at some point though!!

not much more news here - I have realised I am SO far behind with buying stuuf - we haven't even got a pram yet although I think we have decided upon the icandy apple. My mother-in-law has said she wants tobuy us some stuff for the baby (which is great of her) but until she has decided what she is buyign it means I don't know what we can buy!!! Oh well - again not the end of the world!!

I hope everyone else is having a good week xx


----------



## cleckner04

smith87999 said:


> Hey girls... this is around when I would have had the baby I miscarried in Oct.
> 
> I am excited about this baby who will be here in june... just kinda sad today thinking about the one who I never got to meet... :cry:
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but there aren't too many people who I really want to share it with.. most wouldn't understand... and probably would give me funny looks.. thanks for letting me get it out....

Awww hun. :hugs::hugs: Mine was due April 2 and I had a rough day that day. It's tough being excited about a new baby and being sad about the lost one at the same time. It feels like I'm betraying the first one somehow. Many :hug: to you.


----------



## cleckner04

I'd say DH and I have :sex: just as much as before I was pregnant. It isn't too awkward for us yet though but I'm sure that'll change towards the end. 

To the girls talking about Twilight. I am also a Team Edward girl! :cloud9: I have such a girly crush on him. My husband thankfully also likes the books and jokes that even he wants to sleep with Edward. :rofl::rofl: The movie doesn't even compare to the books though which was quite a downer for me. We still bought it on blu-ray when it came out though! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Jade x said:


> how do i join august mummy's?
> im due on the 29th of august n wud reli lke 2 join :D x x

I almost missed this. I'll add you to the list hun! Do you know what your having or are you keeping it a surprise?!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Yeah I was not that impressed with the movie either! And go Team Edward girls haha :D

Me and my OH tried.....repeat.....tried to do the deed and it turned out real ugly, needless to say baby caylee rolled and made me outburst with some pretty bad gas and it was just a big belly bouncing, farting hot mess lmao He just looked at me, told me I was beautiful and went to take a shower haha. It was no good, I think we might wait a few weeks till we try it again haha


----------



## angelstardust

My date got moved forward again to the 26th August, so I am 27 weeks today!


----------



## Pippin

:yipee: glad there are more team edward girls coming through, I'm now half way through my third one and just ordered the last. It arrives Friday so I have to make this one last until then. Hurrah for Edward. Agree on movie too but it got me reading the books so can't complain. He's more romantic in the books,which is obviously the best bit!

I feel the third tri hammer coming on too. Can't eat big meals now, feeling stiff, achey and tired but still not doing to bad. Tummy has grown this week too which is great but now it's really dawning on me how big it'll be at 40 weeks!! :shock:

As for bedroom action, there is nothing like a few bouts of belly jumping/pushing/wiggling to kill the flames of passion. We can only try if he's asleep otherwise it feels so so wrong iykwim and bed time is his favourite time to do his best alien impression. Marvelous!

Can I ask how many of you have bought a moses basket or crib and if not what are you using in the first few months? I feel the cot bed might just be too big but not sure?


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> tried to do the deed and it turned out real ugly, needless to say baby caylee rolled and made me outburst with some pretty bad gas and it was just a big belly bouncing, farting hot mess lmao He just looked at me, told me I was beautiful and went to take a shower haha. It was no good, I think we might wait a few weeks till we try it again haha

Oh my! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin-We plan on putting her straight into her crib at night in her room. Her room is right next to ours so it's easy to get to her though. All this may change once she is actually here of course. :dohh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

our pram is like a moses basket and comes with a stand so they advised us to just use that for first few months....


----------



## FairySam

we are planning on a moses basket for the first few months - if she likes it that is!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Pippin - Everything is being made by us. At first we're going to use a cradle that my OH made, then we will move him to his crib when his gets bigger.

Speaking of making things, I also finished his curtains and made myself a little throw pillow with the same fleece material I used to make his blanket. Hopefully today we can get some more (different kind) of padding so that I can make everything for the inside of the cradle today. Then I'll be finished for a little while. 

Got some more fleece material for pretty cheap, it's black with skulls on it! So cool. I might make him a second blanket with that today, depending on how big it is (I can't remember, lol).


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Yesterday we also went out and bought some stuff for my overnight bag for the hospital... you know, travel-sized toiletries, so that I don't have to pack all of my regular stuff at the last minute. Now I'm remembering that we didn't get pads or throw-away underwear. (That's something I never really thought about, I didn't even realize you'd need pads until I started reading on what to bring in the past week or two, lol.)

I don't want my ticker to jump up a box because the picture in this one is way cuter than the last three. I don't want to think about only have three months left to get everything done either. *sigh* At least I'm doing my sewing.


----------



## Boothh

pippin - i was given a crib and havnt bought a cot at all yet, he will be sharing my room at first and its quite small so full size cot just isnt an option, we are hoping to move out in the few months after baby is born so will be buying a cotbed when he has his own room :) 

also im just wondering if anyone else needed 2 midwives and a nurse to get blood out of their arm :rofl: i found it quite amusing she was getting abit annoyed just going in with the needle and then saying 'you arnt even bothering to bleed' hahahaha, xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Hey ladies! :)

Pippin, we have got a crib for upstairs, and downstairs we will be using the pram carrycot - we found a stand for it too.

So today I saw a consultant anaethetist and had a good chat. I have a blood clotting condition so I'm going to have some treatment for that and then be induced around term. My obstetric consultant didn't think I would be allowed epidural or spinal with my blood condition, but I'm happy after seeing the anaethetist. We agreed that if my blood levels are above 80 at the delivery (normal is 150, and the treatment *should* get me to over 100) then I can have the epidural if I request it - so I'm happy. I don't know yet if I will want the epidural - and I'd like to try without - but I'm so glad it is there as an option.

Otherwise, I'm feeling a bit 3rd tri ish (despite not being here officially yet!!) tired, sickness is a bit worse than it was, can't eat full meals etc.. Bedroom wise, we were fine up until a couple of weeks ago, but now I seem to be in the mood less and less. :(
Work is also starting to be a struggle. I only have 5 weeks left after this one, and I'm glad it's not any longer!!

Preparation is something I'm starting to worry about .... we currently have only a toilet in our bathroom, and the nursery ..... is just a mess of unfinished bare plaster and holes in walls .... we are waiting for our plumber to come and plumb in the bathroom, and remove the hot water tank from the bedroom so that our builder can finish plastering, and we can get painting!!

Anyhow ...... there's my update - hope you are all feeling OK. xxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

We are using her crib right away, we have a bassinet and plan on keeping that by our bed but plan on putting her in her crib right away


----------



## Mary Jo

we're going to put him in the cot right away but have ordered a moses basket for him to sleep in during the day so I can keep him downstairs with me and he can get used to the fact that daytime sleeps = noise and light and nighttime sleeps = dark and quiet.


----------



## elly75

We have a bassinet for the little one which we'll put up in our room. The nursery will be in the bedroom next to ours but that's not totally done yet (waiting for things to be delivered but should be all set for delivery day).

Sorry I haven't posted much here lately and feel like I've been a bit of a troll. Been reading people's comments and such but just not replying which I feel bad about.

Almost done the paperwork for the hospital which hopefully will be sent out soon. Plus, still need to call the medical clinic to schedule those cardiac tests. I hope to do that very shortly (need to finish up some things here first but hope to call tonight).

Bump is gotten bigger though. Can't see the feet anymore which is making walking somewhat interesting. :rofl:


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Hey everyone! :wave:

Having a really crappy day today :( It's a long story (I won't go into it) but let's just say the OH was being really unsupportive and unreasonable :hissy: Anyways, so glad to come on here and chat to all the girlies - clear my mind from all the crap that was today lol.. :) :hugs:

We are putting baby into a crib in our room for the first couple of months and then she'll go into a cot in her own room. Although, with our son we put him straight into the cot & that worked well too. :thumbup: This time around, my sister is passing me down her crib (as she only had a baby last month) so I decided to go that route instead :baby:

For those of you who are thinking of putting baby straight into a cot from birth, I just wanted you to know that I found it to be fine :) And there are definitely some positives... 
1) *Cost* - you don't have to buy a crib and then buy a cot at a later stage, therefore saving money. Aslo saves money on buying smaller crib sheets/blankets and then having to buy larger ones to fit cot
2) *Convenience* - no setting up and taking down a crib and THEN doing the same with a cot
3) *Routine* - no disruptions for baby. Baby gets used to the cot right away and doesn't have to adjust to the changeover at a later stage.


----------



## Aunty E

We're putting Imogen in a swinging crib next to our bed for six months, and we'll pick up a cot nearer the time. As we're (fingers crossed) moving just before she's born, I've been trying to hold back on buying stuff that we'll just have to move again. Our crib came from Ebay and is lovely and looks brand new (and came with a brand new mattress - SCORE).

We're still managing to you know what the traditional way, and thankfully Imogen is more tactful than our cats, and makes herself pretty inconspicuous. But my bump is very obliging and I have a whacking great placenta over the front of it disguising any movement. The heartburn, aching back and gas (all of which only really happen at night) do make me feel less than a desirable goddess. I've found first thing in the morning is the only time I really feel like jumping his bones. And occasionally in the middle of the day if we're both about :)


----------



## cleckner04

I find that I'm in the mood at really inappropriate times. Like out shopping or while going for a walk. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## smith87999

I have always put a bassinet up in our room for the baby to sleep in for the first 3 months... but .... I always keep them in bed with me instead... then move them to the crib in a different room at 6 months... always seems to work out just fine... my SIL had one of those crib/bassinets that attach right to the side of the be so you can just slide them right in... i would maybe invest in one of them if it was my first...

hope you are all having a great day

Heidi... your bedroom story had me :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Went into the hospital today. Baby's fine!

It was around 5PM when I burst into tears and couldn't stop crying because I was cramping badly, it was hurting a lot, and I hadn't felt the baby move at all. On the way to the doctor's office, he finally kicked. We went into the doctor's office to see if we could be seen but the receptionist called us up to the counter and told us that my doctor wanted us to go into labor and delivery at the hospital.

I did, got hooked up to monitors and such. I was indeed having contractions. I hadn't had any bleeding, but when I gave a urine sample and wiped afterward there was the tiniest spot of blood.

Anyway, they gave me a shot and after four hours at the hospital I got sent home with a prescription for antibiotics because I have a UTI. She also said that there was a little bit of protein in my urine and that I should avoid salty foods. :shrug:

They never checked my cervix or anything. I'm assuming they were just braxton hicks?


----------



## tmr1234

where useing a moses basket for a few wks untill baby gets to big rueben was only in it for 4 wks as he was a big baby.

waiting4baby hope everthing is ok and baby stays put for u.

i got my hip grat today yay so it has took 3 wks to come throw not to bad i think.

need to go back to mouthercare got some bras and thort i got DD and there where only D and so tinny so think i need E. 

iam not planning on brestfeed the baby i have been reading a book about expressing milk and it seems really good and i feel it is best for us. as i really didnt like b/feeding my son but still want baby to have b/milk.

cant belive less than 10weeks to go and as little as 7. this tri seems to be going slow thow.


----------



## Jai_Jai

well i am envious of all u ladies that are :sex: epesh those in middle of day!!!!

cleck - i want it all the god dam time :grr:

and no i didnt get any last night :cry: why doesnt he wana have :sex: with me?? :cry: aaaah

rant over :blush:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for all your crib/moses basket thoughts. I'm going to see what I can pick up cheap on amazon or eBay. I may just use the cot bed. 

Sorry those of you that have had a crappy time. I hope it gets better for you today :hugs:


----------



## leo

hi girls sorry not been around lately a have been read just not posting been trying to get on with baby room its really coming on now. well of to midwife in half a hour for bloods 
I'm still been sick lol

oh just thought id let u UK girls no .got hip grant in bank today yer took 3 weeks to the day shopping to be done thanks girls xx xx


----------



## xarxa

Jai_Jai said:


> well i am envious of all u ladies that are :sex: epesh those in middle of day!!!!
> 
> cleck - i want it all the god dam time :grr:
> 
> and no i didnt get any last night :cry: why doesnt he wana have :sex: with me?? :cry: aaaah
> 
> rant over :blush:

My oh is like this as well. He says it's because he dont want the baby and his private parts to meet. But if i start off on my own he usually forgets all aout it and gets in the mood.


----------



## Vici

Good morning girls, hope you are all OK :) Sorry i've been on the quiet side. Been busy trying to help my lil sis get sorted as shes just chucked her OG out! Has come to light that he fathered a little girl about 2 months after he fathered my youngest niece so has a daughter 9 weeks younger than Ruby! Then continued to deny an afair of any type despite a sibling test having been carried out on his other daughter with this woman!! :dohh:

Leo - great news about your HIP hun, mine went just over a week ago so will see how quick it goes in :) Sorry to hear you're still being sick, know just what its like hun but yay for the nursery :D

Hi Jade - welcome to August mummies :D

Smith - hope you're feeling a bit better hun, you know that wee angel is watching down looking after you :hugs: 

tmr - good to see you got everything, well done :D The mothercare bra sizes are just stupid! I was trying on a F and G and they no where near fitted. Went to Debenhams and got a lovely 2 pack which ar E, worth shopping around hun :)

Sam - how you feeling today hun, hope the pains have gone and she's staying put x

Aunty E - sounds just like me, he's not really getting it much but as you said, my OH doesn't come to bed when I do (i'm always so tired) so i'm in the land of nod when he gets there! Will make more of an effort tonight :D

Overcomer - hope your ankle is feeling a bit better. Do you have a support or anything for it?

Shiv - know what its like to be made redundant but seems like it may come as a wee blessing for you. Use the time wisely and put your feet up :rofl: O and tell your MiL to get her bum in gear :D

Heidi - :rofl: at your trying, bless ya. It really is hard when you have no control over your bodily functions, but bless your OH :D

Angel - yay on 27 weeks :) How come they moved it forward again. In our area they don't move any dates after the 12 week scan as thats the most accurate measurment :D

Pippin - I have a cot bed but was lent a crib for our room. I only plan on having LO in our room for a month or so, and then LO will be in the nursery in the cotbed [-o&lt; We would have put the cotbed in our room but it would never fit so wasn't an option! I was wary at first as the crib is a swinging one, but it locks still so i'm OK with it, just didn't want LO getting used to swinging to sleep :D We wouldn't have brought one, especially a moses basket as both my OH and his bro and dad were 21 1/2 inches long and used theirs for about 3 weeks :D

W4B - oyu have been busy, well done hun :D There really are sooo many things that you don't think about aren't there. I have got all my bits like that now tho thank god. I didn't get maternity pads, but on the advice of my cousin, extra long, thick sanitary towels with wings :D Glad to hear all was ok at the labour ward. Take it easy hun :hugs:

Booth - not a bleeder then? :rofl: At my PET bloods, the student couldn't get any out and felt really bad so got the MW who also couldn't. She didn't feel so bad then bless her. Put it in the other arm tho and it came straight out :D

Kaygeebee - great news on your app hun. Like you say, least you will hopefully have the option there if you want it rather than knowing straight out that you can't :D

Jai_jai - sorry you didn't get any :rofl: try, try, and try again :D

Anyone know if Shadow is OK? Not heard from her much recently. Hope your OK shadow xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

I've been wondering how shadow is too.... Fingers crossed she's okay x
Thank you so much vici my pains have gone thankfully i'm so happy i didnt panic!! But DH has me putting my feet up bless him he's so frightened!!


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Aww, glad you are feeling better Sam_Star :) And good on your DH for looking after you! :) xx


----------



## overcomer79

I have been wearing a support. My pain is finally managable now :happydance:. It is just taking a few days. 

I just don't know what I was thinking. I am working two jobs through June and I am already exhausted!!! I started last wednesday. I teach a lab class at 8 am til 11am then I work stockroom from (supposed to be) 12-5:30.

Yesterday in lab, I had a student aske me where she could find "tap water"....WOW...I just pointed to the sink and had to excuse myself because I didn't want to laugh in her face. Then I had FOUR students blaming me because THEY can't follow directions!! They said "we told you we didn't know what we were doing!!" as if I'm supposed to hold their hand every single step of the way!!! We are talking about 18, 19, 20 and possibly older!! Their whole issue is they didn't read and followed what another group did when the manual said weigh out about 3 grams of salicylic acid...they got 0.3 GRAMS!!! Then wonder why it didn't work?????? GEEZ!!!

Then when lab was over, I wanted to walk somewhere so I told the lady in the stockroom (who isn't supposed to even be here this time) and she cocked an attitude about how I was supposed to be there and blah blah blah. It wasn't even noon yet!!! I looked at her and said that my supervisor and I had agreed that my hours would be 12-5:30 tuesday thru thursday and starting at 9am on monday. I was so steamed!!! She has me doing "junk" work and it is all very stupid!!! I am doing work that she should be doing for the fall.

My OH is really worried about my exhaustion level at the moment because like the first trimester, I go home and go to bed. 

Thanks for listening ladies xxx

Sam- I hope you and little elinor are doing ok now.

w4b- I wouldn't know about BH as I haven't really had those but hope you and baby are just fine

Shadow- ...calling shadow?? You ok hun??

Aunty E- I'm still awaiting a picture of a diapered cat!!! *begs*


----------



## nuttymummy

god all this sex talk......im not allowed any! i have a low lying placenta....get to find out on the 10th of June if its moved or not!!!

even if i wanted to do anything though...LO is too active...and its so off putting!!


----------



## Mary Jo

I talked to Shadow yesterday, so I know she's ok. Sure she'll come and update soon!

I'm waiting for my Mothercare order, it was allegedly dispached yesterday and the last time it was delivered day after the email, so... :D Had to go out this morning for an hour and was dreading coming back and finding out I'd missed it but there was no card to say they'd been so fingers crossed.

Aunty E, I am also on tenterhooks for the cat in a nappy pic...

Aw, Overcomer, I hope you feel better soon :hug: Two jobs is a lot to cope with, I don't wonder that you come home and flake out.


----------



## Boothh

what do BH feel like?
ive been getting funny cramping pains on the sides of my bump abit like a stitch, 
just wondering if this is what it is, i nearly dropped my shopping on the way home it bloody hurt! ha, x


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh, and I got a mystery letter from the hospital today, an appointment made for me for Tuesday August 18th, didn't say what for but that it was with (and I quote) "Mrs . Midwife or a member of the maternity team". 

Thinking, who the hell is Mrs . Midwife and what does she want with me? So I called the hospital and it's just them being prepared for if I go overdue, it's a week after my due date (which confused me). I hope to god I don't need the appointment (it'll be automatically cancelled if baby comes before then - please baby, please....)


----------



## Gabrielle

HI LADIES!!!!!! Sorry I havent posted in awhile. I generally come and read and run...sorry! I just am super busy with the boys now that its nice out and we are getting ready to move this week!!!! YIKES>

Things are good on baby front i think.lol No contractions and I'm feeling really good. :) Havent been growing which is quite werid though. I see my doctor next week and then the fun starts with goin once a week, NST's twice a week, U/s once a week.AHHH. I'm getting nervous as I"m almost 27 weeks...and Gavin came at 30 weeks!!!!!! SO NERVOUS. I don't have a room ready at all but if baby came he wouldnt be home anyways....:(
Me and my hubby havent been getting along really well.idk but i've been so nervous thinking he's out cheating and that he doesnt love me..:( I mean he doesnt really have time or get the chance to cheat bu tyou NEVER know....I'm assuming it's just my hormones...

But he use to be SO sweet to me and since our second baby he is just different, he goes to work and thats about it. He doesnt go out but he comes home and sits on the computer or plays the damn Wii game....GRRR I just want my old husband back!!! HELP. 

Okay rant over.

How is everyone? Seems like we are all holding up well...can you believe were ALMOST done!! Yikes! I had a section for the 21st of august but she still thinks it will be july sometime..so we shall see!

Well I wish i could reply to everyone but i really cant but i think of you all all the time and i come and check up on everyone too! Big hugs to you girls. Miss you!! I hope i can be around alil more.


----------



## Aunty E

Oh alright, I'll track down Nero tonight and try to get him to hold still for a picture :)

In other news, our maiden queen looks to have taken at her last season, so we may be expecting some lovely little mau babies - about the time we move house :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> well i am envious of all u ladies that are :sex: epesh those in middle of day!!!!
> 
> cleck - i want it all the god dam time :grr:
> 
> and no i didnt get any last night :cry: why doesnt he wana have :sex: with me?? :cry: aaaah
> 
> rant over :blush:

Aww :hugs::hugs: I really can't tell you why he won't but I know alot of men that are really turned off by pregnancy in general. My DH seems to love it and I am even covered in more stretchmarks than I've ever seen on another human being. :rofl: But he says he loves those too. :dohh: I can't complain I guess. Have you tried different turn on tactics? What Xarxa said would do the trick I'm sure. I've done the same thing in that situation! :muaha: Just start alone and let him see that and I'm sure he'll jump in. haha.


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> Oh, and I got a mystery letter from the hospital today, an appointment made for me for Tuesday August 18th, didn't say what for but that it was with (and I quote) "Mrs . Midwife or a member of the maternity team".
> 
> Thinking, who the hell is Mrs . Midwife and what does she want with me? So I called the hospital and it's just them being prepared for if I go overdue, it's a week after my due date (which confused me). I hope to god I don't need the appointment (it'll be automatically cancelled if baby comes before then - please baby, please....)

I hope you don't need to make this appointment but isn't it exciting that you are close enough that they are sending the letter in the first place?! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

W4B- I hope your doing better hun. I've had two UTI's so far in this pregnancy, both times needed hospitalized and both times I had horrible cramps as one of my symptoms. Plus extreme sickness. Besides that I never would have known that I had the UTIs. :hugs::hugs: Although it sucks you have a UTI, I'm glad it wasn't early labor hun.


----------



## xarxa

I haven't got that much stretchmarks yet. I can see the beginning of 2 on my stomach, but they are really small. And the continuation of 2 i have on my hip from when i was a kid.

I'm covered from the knee to the hip with old strechmarks from when i was a teenager, so i thought i was going to get loads now, but i guess not.


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, Cleck, it never occured to me that it is exciting to get a letter like that but I guess it is :happydance: - I was just puzzled because it didn't say what the appoinment was for and I was thinking, bloody hell, if one of my tests was dodgy why is the appointment in 12 weeks time?! Bit late to do much about anything then!

My Mothercare order has arrived!! I didn't miss it after all and now I feel free to go out and do the other things I didn't do this morning - I did go and collect a package from the collection office and to pay a cheque in for OH at the bank but I also had a parcel to send but when I saw the queue at the main post office I thought sod this and went home. It was going to be a 20 minute wait, standing, and if there's one thing I avoid now it's standing in queues. My feet can't be doing with it. So I'll go to the little local post office and send my parcel as there's never a queue there.

So I have all these lovely new things to look at - only thing is, I hate opening stuff, I am still a bit superstitious and thinking, what if this needs to get sent back? I want to play with it all but ... I kind of can't. Am I silly? I can look though :D


----------



## cleckner04

Xarxa- I had previous stretchmarks from gaining a bunch of weight after getting married and than losing it all and more in a short time span. So most of my stretchmarks now are old ones that have just turned purple again. They were there before but couldn't be seen because they had turned white already. And now I have new ones that grow as the baby grows up higher. I know right were my uterus stops because the stretchmarks grow with it. I still have a few inches to go and she'll be in my ribs! :rofl: 

MJ- It's definately exciting that you got that letter!! Gotta think positively sometimes!! :happydance: That is so awesome that you got a shipment of baby stuff in! I wouldn't be able to hold myself back from tearing into it. I understand being superstitious but come on hun you gotta have fun playing with it all!! Last night I pulled a Shadow and was using Emma's teddy bear to swaddle with a swaddling blanket that we bought. I'm no good at it so I'm glad I tried it because now I can practice before the baby comes. :rofl: Maybe when I get real good I'll try it on the dog for a more "real" subject. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Ugh! Why does BnB stop working right when I got done typing a long response?! Than I have to type it all over again. :rofl: It's like this site has a glitch or something because some days it just randomly stops working for a few minutes. I need my BnB!!!


----------



## smith87999

w4b.... glad the contractions stopped and hoping baby stays put for a bit longer...:hugs:

I hit week 30 this weekend and can not believe it :shock:


----------



## Gabrielle

no one noticed I came to say hi....:( I understand b/c i'm never around anymore..:( sorry.


----------



## cleckner04

So I guess I am officially hogging this thread today but it seems like there are alot of us online now and not many actually talking!! Well, my official 'bump progression' picture is on Saturday when I am 30 weeks but DH has been taking random pictures of me when we are out and about and quite a few have turned out nice so I thought I'd share! My hair isn't done in a single one of them though so that's my only complaint. :rofl: Eventually I'll have to actually get around and he can take REAL pictures. Anyways, here they are!! :happydance:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_1439.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_1411.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_1567.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> no one noticed I came to say hi....:( I understand b/c i'm never around anymore..:( sorry.

I saw you Gabs!! You know we miss you in here but I completely understand how hard it must be to get on here with two kids to chase after and a house that is getting moved soon!! I'm happy to see that you are doing good!!


----------



## Gabrielle

hehe thanks....I'm at work for four hours today so i've been finding EVERYONE and sayin hi.lol. Yes indeed it's hard, i do get on but i would feel bad to response to one persons post and not another...so i usually just read and make sure ya'll okay!:) 

Beautiful bump by the way! Looks awesome.

xx!:)


----------



## Pippin

:hi: gabs I've been a little quiet too, where have your signatures gone??? Good to see ya.

Cleckner you look fab!!! Must do some full bodied shots as well while lo is growing. I just have dodgy mirror ones.


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> hehe thanks....I'm at work for four hours today so i've been finding EVERYONE and sayin hi.lol. Yes indeed it's hard, i do get on but i would feel bad to response to one persons post and not another...so i usually just read and make sure ya'll okay!:)
> 
> Beautiful bump by the way! Looks awesome.
> 
> xx!:)

I have my days where I don't feel up to posting here either. Mostly weekends when I just check it real quick in the mornings to skim through but rarely respond to anything. But I always feel like if I'm not here, people get upset if I don't update the list fast enough. I've had a few PMs of girls that weren't happy that I missed them. :dohh: And since there are still new girls coming on every once in a while, I have to keep on it or they'll get overlooked.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey pippin...Idk where my siggies went...they tend to do that to me all the time...GRR!
How are you?

Cleck...could you change my date to August 21st and put c section scheduled that day?..hehe


----------



## Gabrielle

cleckner04 said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> hehe thanks....I'm at work for four hours today so i've been finding EVERYONE and sayin hi.lol. Yes indeed it's hard, i do get on but i would feel bad to response to one persons post and not another...so i usually just read and make sure ya'll okay!:)
> 
> Beautiful bump by the way! Looks awesome.
> 
> xx!:)
> 
> I have my days where I don't feel up to posting here either. Mostly weekends when I just check it real quick in the mornings to skim through but rarely respond to anything. But I always feel like if I'm not here, people get upset if I don't update the list fast enough. I've had a few PMs of girls that weren't happy that I missed them. :dohh: And since there are still new girls coming on every once in a while, I have to keep on it or they'll get overlooked.Click to expand...


Awe...OOPS as your talking about having to keep updating i just gave you another update.....:dohh::blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> Cleck...could you change my date to August 21st and put c section scheduled that day?..hehe

:rofl: Your lucky I'm on now. Yup I will get right on that hun!


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> Awe...OOPS as your talking about having to keep updating i just gave you another update.....:dohh::blush:

:rofl::rofl: It's okay I assure you. I just get frustrated when girls actually get upset if I miss them. Because I really don't do it intentionally.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, I've updated it. But as you say, you probably won't even make it to that day anyways with your track record of the previous babies and how this pregnancy is going so far. :dohh:


----------



## Gabrielle

lol thanks! and [-X[-X to people getting upset for you not getting their updates! thats ALOT of work and it's so nice of you to take the time to do our list!:):hug:


----------



## Pippin

I'm good thanks Gabby and growing :shock: added a brave half bare picture for you all to see hehehehe.

And yes Cleckner more thanks from me hon for udating the list all the time :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







27+4.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Ladies, I am so stressed haha I started painting the nursery and I want to bash my head into the wall I am losing it haha. I had a spurt last night and went out, got the paint and had this plan I was going to do the nursery by myself since my OH was gone..I had this huge plan and then I wanted to do the Eiffel tower on one wall where the rocker and table would go against...problem..I did not have a pattern for the tower and I had no clue how to draw..so I did the usual "google" the eiffel tower and I used painters tape....and I guessed, I looked at the picture and just started taping away, I need to do some touch ups but once I get one more brown coat on the bottom and take the tape off it wont look so crappy haha, I am so tired, I worked all night doing this so ..excuse the mess ladies haha.
 



Attached Files:







4258_1066326779840_1276140057_30175317_7595353_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5









4258_1066326939844_1276140057_30175321_4588279_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4









4258_1066334900043_1276140057_30175365_1065985_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1









4258_1066334860042_1276140057_30175364_4873648_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FairySam

HeidiLSparks said:


> Ladies, I am so stressed haha I started painting the nursery and I want to bash my head into the wall I am losing it haha. I had a spurt last night and went out, got the paint and had this plan I was going to do the nursery by myself since my OH was gone..I had this huge plan and then I wanted to do the Eiffel tower on one wall where the rocker and table would go against...problem...

ooh it looks lovely!!! :D


----------



## Mary Jo

:D Hey Gabs, good to see you and so pleased you and little one are doing well :hugs:

Heidi, that is very impressive! very pretty nursery.

Cleck, I decided (after talking to Shadow :D ) not to be so silly and to open the boxes, so now my flat is a tip with boxes and plastic wrapping and THINGS... I took a few pics!

moses basket:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2492.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2493.jpg

steriliser
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2494.jpg

bouncer
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2498.jpg

sheets & towels
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2499.jpg

muslins
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2501.jpg

safety gate
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2502.jpg

My cat has already been into the moses basket for an investigation when my back was turned assembling the bouncer - I'll be washing everything anyway but I don't want her to get the idea she can get into baby's stuff. I yelled at her anyway and put a plastic bag over so she's left it alone now :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I am in LOVE with that moses basket!!!!


----------



## Vici

Wow, you gals have been chatty today, i've onlt been gone a few hours and i come back to find loads of pages of chat :D

Pippin - what a fab piccie hun :D

Heidi - nursery looks fab hun, top work :D

Gabs - hi hun, glad to see you're doing OK, nice to have a catch up from you :D

cleckner - fab pics hun, you look gorgeous :D

xarxa - i'm the same with stretchmarks, still got the silvery ones from when i lost weight years ago but only have 2 little red ones at the top of my bump :D

MJ - yay for your MC order arriving, that was pretty quick wasn't it? I always open everything, mainly coz i'm sooo impatient and can't wait :D Thanks for letting us know Shadow is OK :) Sure she'll be on soon :D :rofl: at Mrs.Midwife, how funny :rofl: 

Well I brought a few more bits today, exciting suff like maternity pads and stuff for my hospital bag (small shampoo, shower gel etc), some baby smellies thatw ere on offer, a birthing ball (altho it was the £5.89 exercise one from Argos), some disp. nappy liners, finally a ful length maternity pillow and a really cute baby vest. Will see if I can find a link online to it :D


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin- Looking great hun!! I'd post naked belly shots but most of the girls on here seem utterly disgusted by stretchmarks so I shall keep those to myself. :rofl: You are definately growing though hun! I love it. :happydance:

MJ- I'm so glad you decided to open the stuff! It is all fabulous hun! And it is good to be able to enjoy all of the new things before there is a screaming baby using it all. :rofl:

Heidi-Awww!! I love how your nursery is turning out so far!! VERY cute hun! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam- Random question but is your real name Samantha? Cause if so thats such a coincidence that we both have the same name AND are due on the same day!! :happydance:


----------



## Ducky77

@Pipin...nice belly picture :) love it! I wish I can show mine, but I have a lot of stretch mark so heheheheh...:p
@Heidi...pretty nursery, I like the way you paint the wall
@MJ...Love ur moses basket! it;s really cute

you all girls seems ready for the new baby :)


----------



## Vici

Heres the vest I brought :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9582.jpg

And DF pumping up my ball :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9585.jpg

And my bump :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9579.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/Front27weeks.jpg


----------



## Vici

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/139514-radio-1-changing-track.html

And I also just posted this if any of you fancy a listen, very moving :)


----------



## ShadowRat

HELLOOOOOO everyone!!!!

Firstly, massive massive apologies to you all for neglecting you for a couple of days :( BAD Shadow!! Thanks so much for asking after me, you are all so sweet and lovely :D :D :hugs: :hugs: :friends:

Now, I have just sat through about 20 pages of catch-up stuff!!! So I'm afraid you will all have to now put up with a mammoth catch-up post from me!!! I was clever and wrote it all in Notepad to copy and paste in here hehehe! That way BnB doesn't crash and make me lose EVERYTHING :hissy:

So, here goes...

Heidi - What a lot of clothes!!! Your girl is very lucky :D :D - I think I may be rivalling you now for hugest pile of baby clothes after being given a BUNCH of stuff in one day!! LMAO :rofl: :rofl: @ the gas thing!!!!!! LOL nice one, little Caylee, breaking the moment there by releasing that gas!!! :rofl: ROFL sooo funny hehehehe :winkwink: And that eiffel toweris FABULOUS! Looks lovely on the wall there, what a gorgeous nursery!! Well done :D

Pippin, Twilight saga eh??? LOL I've not read them... I'm reading Sherlock Homes at the moment!! And LOL @ bedroom action - same here - I have never fancied OH more (or loved him more :happydance: ) but bedroom action is on hold I think!! Neither of us really has the energy just now hehehe... We have a moses basket and are planning to keep Vincent in our room, at the end of our bed, for about a month or so. We will play it by ear and see how it goes. Might put the moses basket in the nursery after that if he is still small enough for it, before moving him into the cot. Oh, and your bump is looking LUSH honey! You have Linea Nigra, it is lovely looking hehe!! Proper pregnant :D


Hi Jade and welcome to the August Mummies' Club!!! :hugs:

Laura honey, big :hug: to you for your lost baby :( I don't think you will ever forget, but you will have this brand new little addition to your wonderful family to focus on now :dance: 

TMR, I hear ya with the BH honey, mine have been really regular and intense lately, especially yesterday! I guess things are building up now.... Eeeek!! :shock: Also on the hospital bag thing, OH keeps telling me I should be sorting it out by now but I haven't even thought about it yet!! I really should start thinking about it...

Aunty E ... Once a week?! LAME?!? :rofl: that is a LOT more regular than us at the moment!! I'm not worried, though :winkwink: Also, I am joining the "SHOW US THE DIAPERED CAT" club!!! That is a MUST see, pleeeease get a pic!!! Hehehe...

LOL Coffee - I TOTALLY agree about baby movements etc. putting you off "bedroom fun" !!! My OH does the same when we get to bed, he feels Vincent kicking and stuff, and MAN, you are right, it is a real dampener!! Hehehe... I wonder how it will be once they are born?! 

Shiv honey - as for being told you're "massive" I agree that it shouldn't be allowed!!! Even for pregnant ladies!! I mean, it's nice when you are just starting to get a bump to be told "you have a nice bump coming", but not "You are MASSIVE" :rofl: Ignore it, hun, and know how radiant you are!! I was actually told yesterday that I have a lovely neat bump :rofl: I FEEL massive... but some clothes show it off better than others I think :winkwink:

W4B - Well done on making so much stuff!! That's totally awesome :D Pics?!? Share!!! And you're so right about the ticker picture.... I said it a while ago, I didn't want the pic to change from that cuuuute one that you are still on right now!! But actually the one I am on now is pretty cute too hehe.... And eeep, scary to have to go into hospital :( but I'm glad Lincoln is fine, and hopefully it was just a mixture of BH, UTI and general weird third tri randomness ?? Hope you're feeling better honey :hugs:

Kaygee... great to hear that the docs are taking care of you, and that you have options during the birth :) I won't be able to have an epidural I don't think, I've been told by my consultant team that it would not be advisable because of the position you have to be in for it and the leg braces etc... :shock: I'm ok with that, though... I hear that Gas and Air is really great hehe so I hope I will be able to manage with just that!!

Boothh... BH shouldn't be painful at all. Your "crampy twinges" under bump on the sides sound much more like round ligament pain to me. They can be soooo painful sometimes, walking almost always makes them worse too :shock: Hope you dont suffer with that too much! BH for me feels like.. Bump goes all hard, breathing gets shallow and I feel like my face gets flushed. I just breath through it and it eases down again fairly quickly :)

MJ LOL @ "Mrs. Midwife" LOL :rofl: that's pretty cute hehe. Hope you don't need that appointment hun!! I REALLY don't want to be overdue either, what a nightmare that would be eh?? But then I am impatient!!

Gabs honey, glad to hear that little Jack is staying put still, it's getting close now for all of us, and it looks like the docs are taking extra special care of you so fingers crossed that it continues to go well. As for the hubby / emotions thing, I had a period of the same thing a while back, feeling hyper hormonal and suspicious of OH. I think it is understandable in any of us, but I hope that you and hubby get along better soon. :hugs: to you hun, you're not alone, but hope you can feel better soon :) I've missed you, Gabs, and it's lovely to see you back around:D hope to see more of you now as we get so close to "The Finishing Line"! :shock: :happydance: Ooooh, I see that you have C Section booked for August 21st! How exciting to have a firm date for if you go that far!! 

LOL Cleck... "pulled a Shadow" ?!? I don't know WHAT you mean :winkwink: :blush: hehehe... Jasper bear has had a good few days of terry nappy fun hehehe!! Lovely bump, hun! And I just love Roxy in the second pic, she looks like a little teddy!! Hehehe bless :D

Vici - well done for getting organised with your hospital bag! LOL @ "exciting stuff like maternity pads" hehehe... I have to start thinking about that stuff SOON! Argh!!! Gorgeous bump honey, loving the pictures!! I love your little tortoises in your lounge too hehe! I want some!


PHEW!!!! I will start a new post to talk about my stuff hehe... I may well be bombarding the thread with photos tonight, as I have had a pretty cool couple of days!!!

:hug: to all :D Sorry if I left anyone out!!! I feel well and truly "caught up" now!! :)

Shadow x x x x x x x x


----------



## Boothh

Boothh said:


> what do BH feel like?
> ive been getting funny cramping pains on the sides of my bump abit like a stitch,
> just wondering if this is what it is, i nearly dropped my shopping on the way home it bloody hurt! ha, x


im reposting this because nobodys helping me!!! :(


----------



## ShadowRat

*takes a breath to prepare for a post about myself* lol...


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> what do BH feel like?
> ive been getting funny cramping pains on the sides of my bump abit like a stitch,
> just wondering if this is what it is, i nearly dropped my shopping on the way home it bloody hurt! ha, x
> 
> 
> im reposting this because nobodys helping me!!! :(Click to expand...

Awww Boothh honey, I did! you can just scan down my mahoooosive post to find your name :winkwink: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Boothh

oh thanks shadow hahaha, i was just sat here thinking.. whys no one answering! hahaha, xxx


----------



## Vici

Thanks Shadow, I love my tortoises :D DF got them for my birthday last year :D We also have 2 wooden giraffes :D As a carpenter he has a thing for wood :rofl:

Boothh - I can't help you hun as i've not had any BH :(


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh said:


> oh thanks shadow hahaha, i was just sat here thinking.. whys no one answering! hahaha, xxx

awwww hehe, it's cos Shadow was neglecting the forum till now!!! Hehehe... Yea, I'd say that your twinges probably aren't BH, as BH aren't painful... Go easy if you get those pains too much, ok? Too much strain can really aggravate them if they are round ligament pains, I've had them so bad when I've overdone it :winkwink: it's not fun! 

xx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Thanks all for your well wishes. I'm feeling a lot better today... so far, but I've only been awake for a few minutes. :rofl:

I just remembered one really funny part of my little stay at the hospital... the RN who was seeing me asked us in a whisper if we'd had sex... we told her when the last time was and she was like, "Oh, no wonder!" and proceeded to tell us that sex can cause preterm labor. Then she told me that her daughter went in with contractions at 27 weeks and she "went home and separated their beds!" ("You can't have a one pound baby!"). She was not a native English speaker, and that just added to the humor for me. :rofl: 

I mean, aside from the fact that the baby's supposed to be over TWO pounds by now... separated their beds?! :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Last night I also noticed that my breasts were leaking... like, they _dripped_. It was very fluid, and clear-looking. I was wondering if it was a coincidence that that just started happening on the same day, or if it could have had something to do with the shot, or possibly even the fact that I had contractions. Or maybe because I drank so much water yesterday after I got into the hospital? :shrug:


----------



## ShadowRat

So I guess it's time for a bit of a catch-up from me :D
I've had a very weird couple of days, filled with both really wonderful things are really stressful miserable things too ... Hard to know how to feel at the end of it all really! But I'm ok...

I've applied for the electric wheelchair now, and fingers crossed that that will go through ok. Might get it in about 4 months if it is approved, which is actually not too bad on the NHS waiting list!
Not been on the radio yet, but I'm keeping my ears open to the show I'll hopefully be on and will let you all know if and when it actually happens!

My not-so-good stuff is all to do with my family really, my older sister and younger brother and my mother are all in a bit of a state, all for different reasons, and although I have SOOO much more to be thinking about right now it seems like it has landed with me to sort each of them out somehow! Especially my little brother, who is in a right old mess at the moment (health, emotions, relationships, failing university... EVERYHTING) so I am sort of taking on the "project" of sorting his life out for him. Which I am NOT happy about, but noone else is helping him, and he is in a right mess at the mo... 

Aaaaaanyway, thats the rubbish stuff, but there's good stuff too!! 
We had two wonderful meetings recently, one with an old friend of mine who has a 6-month old boy, and one with OH's mum and gran... Both were SO lovely:

First we saw my old friend, and saw her 4 year old boy and her 6 month old boy and OH was soooo cute with the baby - all over him and cooing and playing with him, making him giggle, it was sooooo cute! :happydance: He kept saying he couldn't wait for it all and how excited he is getting about having one of our own :dance: :yipee: hehe... But anyway, my friend had a TON of stuff to get rid of now that her littlest one is growing out of things... She gave us an absolute MOUNTAIN of clothes (pics to follow...) and a moses basket with all the trimmings!!! :wohoo: It is all SO lush, we are so lucky to get it for nothing, we're just stoked :D

Then we went to see OH's mum and gran, and his mum (living in Spain at the mo, moving back to UK imminently) had brought (on the plane) a MASSIVE stash of baby stuff that she has been buying for Vincent!!! (pics to follow also) ... We were astounded at how much she has been collecting for him, it's all soooo lovely, loads of lovely blankets, some clothing bits and bobs, loads of cute bibs (with spanish writing and stuff!) The CUTEST little shoes for Vince, a GORGEOUS little train with his name on it (check the pics when i post them, it is soooo cute) which will sit on the shelf in his nursery until he is big enough to play with it without swallowing it!!!

We're so happy and Vincent now officially has more clothes than BOTH of us!!! We have stuff in newborn, 0-3 months, 3-6 months and some stuff 6-12 months... We feel very very nearly "ready" for him now!

Ok, that will do for my post. I'm doing just fine (tho agree with everyone about aches and pains and the whole third-tri sledge hammer thing!) I am 30 weeks today, and had a massive shock earlier when I realised that my mum gave birth to my brother when she was just ONE WEEK further on than I am now!!!! Now I don't WANT Vince to come that early, but it is so shocking to think that it is feasible, and that I'm getting so close now to being a MUM! :happydance:

Ok, pics to come in a sec, :hugs: to all :D

Shadow xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok, here's the pics...

This is the MOUNTAIN of stuff we were given (not even all of it!!! This is just the clothing stuff)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/All1.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/All2.jpg

These are the spanish bibs from Grandma :D

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/5Bibs.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/DinoBibs.jpg

Another cute spanish cushion to go with the one we already have

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Pillow.jpg

A set of sweet baby towels, one tiny, one medium, one large

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Towels.jpg

Some loooovely fleece blankets

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/BrownFleeceBlanket.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/DinoFleeceBlanket.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/ElephantFleeceBlanket.jpg

And another fleece blanket, this one is HUUUUGE and really thick and so soft and fluffy, perfect for putting on the floor for Vince to lie on :)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/HugeSoftBlanket.jpg

A little cuddle blanket

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/CuddleBlanket.jpg

A selection of my favourite bits of clothing, some new from Spain, some from my friend whose boy has grown out of them...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/CuteVests.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/DuckieTop.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Dungarees.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/GreenCords.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/OshCoshJacket.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Tops.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/VeryHappy.jpg

This is the CUTEST: A tiny baby bath robe! With a cute duck on it :happydance: I love it...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Robe.jpg

And the most AWESOME little shoes / boots... I especially adore the brown ones, like little ugg boots or, I think, soft little cowboy boots! They're so cute in real life...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Shoes1.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Shoes2.jpg

The MOSES BASKET!!!! With trimmings...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Moses1.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Moses2.jpg

And finally, this is the little train :dance:

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/VinceTrain2.jpg

LOL I'll bet you're all wishing I'd disappear again about now eh?! LOL sorry to take over the thread so much hehe... :blush:

Hope you like the pics though :D

Shadow x x x x x


----------



## Vici

Awww, what fab pics, what a lucky boy Vincent is :D I love that train :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Wow, that's a LOT of clothes, ShadowRat. I think you've surpassed me with the amount of clothes you have now! I thought I was in the lead, with everything that's been given to me. :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

LOVE the clothes :D You do have a lot haha. 

Thanks girls, I am soooo tired from it all, soo pooped haha


----------



## Gabrielle

Hedi your bubs room is FAB.....AWESOME JOB!! wish i was that creative!

Shadow~thanks for missing me!:) I've missed you all as well. All your clothes are SO cute and i love the bassinet!:) Is your room all done now? Yes csection booked for 21st..but then again everytime i see her she says i wont even get to that date..but you never know right!:) 

Vici...your bassinet is SO CUTE! i want it! Gosh i'm jealous of everyones news stuff...i got all my stuff from my boys so i've bought NOTHING yet. I am getting an entire new crib set and new nursery theme, oh and a new swing but that's it! but hey Gavin's only a year so i can't complain.


----------



## leo

hi gab glad your ok take care gem xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

The nursing corner is almost finished!!!!!! :D Waiting to get the new rocking chair in :) And we have to put up trim around the floor and get new carpet, so we still have a alot to do, but at least the painting is done on this wall haha
 



Attached Files:







4258_1066401501708_1276140057_30175502_5495377_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies, good evening. 

Good to have you back Shadow, and love the clothes, I feel like we have nothing compared :shock: and I thought I was doing so well. Sorry your brother isn't doing to well. Mine is still out of work, living in a different country to his wife and very depressed so I understand the worry thing. We can't help it though can we.

Love the tower Heidi, very clever to se tape much neater than paint :winkwink:

Vici love the moses basket, gonna get a cheap one of Amazon when I go on maternity leave. I think I have caved in so he can sleep with us for a while.

Goodness I know I have missed loads of people sorry but pregnancy brain is hitting me hard and can't remember anymore posts. Did you know our brain shrinks, it does really I promise! Marvelous excuse for everything even if it's not pregnancy brain related. Kinda sad we can only use that excuse for a little over two months!!

Our cot arrives tomorrow with my cousin :happydance: can't wait to put it up. I put up the blackout curtains this evening, they are a little dark but it's darkens the room nicely so I'm not to worried. I might make some teddy bears or something to make them child friendly.


----------



## overcomer79

Geez, I am going to stop coming on here as it seems all I do is have bad days of late.

Well, I wrote how exhausted I was this morning. A group of coworkers decided to go out to lunch. The plans were in the works for a week. Mind you, it is the day before payday. Well, the initial plan was "sushi republic" and I agreed as they have cooked things there as well but they are on the expensive side. A coworker who doesn't like the place started off sending pictures of fish saying "here is your lunch". Then mexican was brought up as an idea by a secretary, not ME!! We do that because it is a lot cheaper. Skip forward to today, we were leaving to go to lunch and emails were being sent. Well the secretary writes in the email saying that we wanted mexican. I replied to her and said "James wants mexican". She has asked me in the past "what does baby want?" so I don't normally do that but I sent it as a joke. Well, a coworker was really disappointed and asked why we weren't going for sushi and the secretary replied "James wants mexican". I tried to defend myself saying well it is the day before payday and mexican was a lot cheaper. It had nothing to do with a stupid craving. All through lunch I heard about how I shouldn't let my "unborn child dictate what people eat" from this coworker. When we came back to the building we got asked "how was the bait?" to which my coworker replied "we didn't have it" and he asked why "Teresa's UNBORN child wanted mexican". At which I just threw up my hands and said "I wasn't the one who wanted to do mexican" and just stormed off. I don't care if she was joking. I heard it all through lunch!!!!!! I'm just sick of it all. I did tell the secretary that I would be declining future lunch invitation because I didn't want my "unborn" child to be the soul blame of people not wanting sushi!!!!

Sorry guys, I won't come on here when I have had a bad week again. xxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I taped the tower off and then painted over the tape and peeled the tape off! AWESOME idea haha I could not paint that if I tried..I shake sooo much! haha


----------



## tmr1234

Pippin - what a nice bump you have growing 

Heidi - nursery looks really good 

Gabs - hi hun, glad to see youre doing good and baby has stayed put

cleckner - you look gorgeous 

mary jo they all look gorgeous

vici nice bump coming on

boothh my BH are like my hole bump gose hard then relaxed for a min

Shadow WOW how mean clothes lol so cute


----------



## mossy1985

hey all, i didnt even notice this post. im due in aug as well! on the 25th. the mw told me they think its a boy ( i hope so now ive bought mostly blue clothes:dohh: ) so can you add me to the list pleaseeee.. thank you!! :happydance:


----------



## Aunty E

Booth - when I have Braxton Hicks my bump goes hard and uncomfortable but not painful, but I also get round ligament pain which feels exactly like a stitch but low down my bump. It alwasy eases off if I stand still or sit down for a minute, which my midwife says means it's nothing to worry about. If it doesn't ease off after a couple of minutes, I'm to call her straight away. Have you mentioned it to your midwife/doctor? My sister had very painful BH contractions and pre-term labour with all her pregnancies, but she has an incompetent cervix.

No diapered cat as Nero was off terrorising neighbourhood kitties, but I will try to remember tonight. I was going to clear out some of the rubbish in the spare room in preparation for moving anyway so I'll be where the terries are. I'm so jealous of nursery fun. As we're hoping to be in the new house, I haven't been able to redecorate or get sutff sorted. I know exactly what I'm doing, and I'm collecting the bits and pieces together so once we move in, it should only be the work of a day or so to get it all painted and set up. With a bit of luck, we'll be able to measure for curtains before we move so that I can make those. I'm not having blackout blinds, so that's one less thing to worry about :)


----------



## Mary Jo

Oooh, the strangest thing just happened... I was lying in bed having a nap (which I always do Friday afternoons because I leave for my 8 hour shift at work at 3.30pm) and I was dreaming about pushchairs, specifically that my mum was pushing a baby (think it was my niece) in the one I'm getting and I was pushing a different, bigger, one. I asked how it was and she said the handle was too high, so I said she could adjust that but we'd need to watch the instruction DVD to find out how.

ANYWAY. The phone rang at that point and woke me up, and it was the lady at the company I've bought the pushchair/car seat package from, to say they were in, a bit early (because someone who was higher up the list than me didn't need theirs till September and decided to wait till the next consignment) and will be delivered on Monday :happydance:

Am so excited! Also a teeny bit spooked - because I hadn't been thinking about the pushchair at all, since I didn't think we'd be getting it for at least another month. They told me 8-10 weeks, I ordered when I was 24 weeks and I'll be 30 weeks on Tuesday, so I honestly didn't think it'd be here so soon.

(Note to baby: this does NOT mean you can come early, too. Not THAT early anyway. :) )


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh MJ that is spooky maybe ur LO is going to be psychic or something :dance:


----------



## smith87999

Overcomer... I hate it when people do that ... it drives me crazy... people should just know when enough is enough...

:hi: mossy... welcome to the ever expanding group!!!!

you girls are all getting lots of great stuff.. you will all be set... :)

MJ... I love those kind of things... so strange isn't it?

Cleckner... love the most recent pics... I will have to take another on too... I think the last one I took was 25 weeks... wonder if there has been any change besides the butt getting bigger :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock:

Second page?!? *Shakes head* ... Tut tut, this will never do...


----------



## cleckner04

I saw that too Shadow. I haven't been on much today and when I have been on, I haven't had anything to say. :dohh: I'm in the process of sorting through over 1300 pictures and sliding them into a scrapbook and labeling them. I don't have the time or the energy to properly scrapbook them so this will have to do since I want to make a nice scrapbook for Emma soon! :happydance:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Ugh, I am feeling SO dizzy and faint today... I even feel like it when I'm sitting down. I can't stand for more than 30 seconds without feeling like I'm going to faint. My antibiotics do have dizziness listed at a side effect, but what the helllll. :cry: I hate this. Absolutely hate it.


----------



## Mary Jo

Am really struggling at work tonight. It feels like the baby has eaten my brain. :( And what was left of my waist has disappeared (it was still apparent from the back) -- no more... eeep. I feel all this pressure all round my back and sides, it's a bit shit.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

That is such a crappy feeling MJ!!! Hope it got a lot better hon.

And I'm sorry you are not feeling well hon, that is the worst part about taking medication! Its supposed to make us feel better just usually makes us feel like crap from the side effects!!!

Went in for our 30 week check up, and my doctor was gone, so we had his partner and she didnt bring the heart beat monitor in the room so she gave us a FREE ultrasound and I got to hear her heartbeat and see her beautiful little face! Haha I was soo happy, this is our 5th ultrasound and we have only been charged for one! (I seriously love my clinic!) One is 3d and the other is a regular scan
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9









5.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## m_t_rose

Adorable pictures and bonus for getting another free ultrasound. 

I have now gotten a rash on my forearm that is super itchy and really burns. If it doesn't clear up by tomorrow I will have to go get it checked out I think.


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys how is every one coping with he sun???? iam sure iam really slwoing down now iam puffed out just going to the shops well it dnt help that u have a bastet full people can see ur in late preg with a little boy as well and just think o its ok we will just barg past arrgg people make me so angrey i almost just droped the basket and scremmed yesterday. rant oversorry.

is any 1 thinking of takinf RLT i got a letter from my m/wife about it yesterday and it says 

Raspberry Leaf Tea (not before 28wks)

28-30wks 1 cup of tea/tablet daily

30-36wks 2 cups of tea/tablets daily

36-delivery 3 cups of tea/tablets maximum per day (tea may be drunk during labour to help enhance contractions).

And can be taken postnatally to help uterus to go back to normal size

i orderd some and they should be here in the next few days so iam gunna start on 1 aday when they come. Also my pump came yesterday and i think i will need another as iam not putting baby to the brest iam only expressing so need 2 should of thort put cant wait to get started. 

We got new nabers yesterday the house hasbeen empty for 2 yrs but the thing is its a sherd drive and if they bloke it with there 2 cars only room for 1 each side by side i wnt get out and iam so worryed that if i go in to laber or rueben needs rushing some where and they bloke it arrrggg more stres. it was a old lady there last time and it was fine coz she didnt have a car. 

any way have a nice wkend girls stacey and Lucas xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Can anyone confirm that it is SATURDAY???!!!
MY Stupid FIL just woke us ALL up not by phoning or knocking the door - oh no that would be tooooo sane!! - by singing on the top of his voice "morning has broken" outside our bedroom window!!!! So i now have an incredibly grumpy Dj who doesn't normally surface until around 9-10 and my eldest son who has been ill for the past few days is wide awake!! 
What actually makes him think that this is normal behavior he's such a TIT i think i may give him a slap!!!
Sorry rant over!! 
W4B - sorry your feeling so ill hun rest up and if you still feel this bad call your doc xx
MJ - it will all be worth it in the end i promise!! xx
Heidi - that is a gorgeous shot of her face!! xx
M_T_Rose - definately get that checked hun xx
Tmr - i hadn't even thought of RLT!! Do you think i could drown my FIL with it?? :rofl:

Sammy xx


----------



## rubyrose

Hi girlls ! :) I made it over to third tri woo!


----------



## gwiff

Hi girls. Not logged on for a few days - it's been half term so I've been enjoying the rest.:happydance: Not looking forward to going back to work on Monday :cry:
I've just spent ages reading through about 30 pages of your posts - welcome to all the newcomers, sorry some of you have been feeling so crappy and the pictures some of you have posted are all brilliant.
Since I've been off, OH and I have finished Tomos' room and have bought everything we need. I have been mega organised. His clothes have been washed and are drying on the line in this gorgeous sunshine. And I'm in the middle of packing my hospital bags. I know once I'm back at work, I'll be too tired to do anything in the evening esp since I have reports, assessments and so on to write as well.
:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning girls..we are offically moving as of last night.....!!! Crazyness around here! Btw....anyone suffering with leg cramps? I've got a TERRIBLE one at the moment...

Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend!


----------



## smith87999

Gabs... haven't had any with this pregnancy...but they really stink... and hurt... good luck with the move... hope it goes smooth... also hope things are better between you and OH... 

:hugs: Laura


----------



## Jai_Jai

good luck with the move Gabs and dont lift anything heavy!!!! ok"?" or i will be there :ninja: hope things get bbeter with DH in ur new home - sometimes the change can help :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

W4B... You mentioned a while ago that my "heavy arms" symptom from POTS was familiar to you... Now you're mentioning this dizziness / lightheadedness when you stand (or even sit)... I am thinking that you should check out the symptoms of POTS for yourself. It stands for Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome, and basically it boils down to low blood pressure on standing up (or if it gets really bad even just sitting up). This can make you feel lightheaded and some people even pass out occasionally if it is really bad (I have only done this once). But it is common for people to first notice that they have POTS during pregnancy, as it heightens the symptoms (as I am finding out lately!!) 
I have had two VERY heavy POTS days yesterday and today, where like you say I cannot stand up for more than 30 seconds without my vision starting to black around the edges, my head pounding from the blood draining away, some confusion ("brain fog") when people ask me questions and just desperately needing to sit myself down again! 

For the short term, if this is what you're getting, lying down flat on the floor for a few minutes helps, and then sloooowly getting back up to ease your body into it. Or sometimes drinking a big glass of water can help to temporarily boost the pressure. But certainly take it easy, you don't want to be blacking out!! 

Of course, I could be wrong, it might be your medication like you said, but from what you're describing I really think that POTS might be likely. Check this out for yourself (I think it puts it quite well) https://www.askdrwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php?title=Postural_Orthostatic_Tachycardia_Syndrome

If you're concerned, I'd talk to your doctor: You should probably talk to them anyway, as dizziness etc. is never a good thing, especially not in pregnancy honey!

Take care :hugs:

Shadow xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> W4B... You mentioned a while ago that my "heavy arms" symptom from POTS was familiar to you... Now you're mentioning this dizziness / lightheadedness when you stand (or even sit)... I am thinking that you should check out the symptoms of POTS for yourself. It stands for Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome, and basically it boils down to low blood pressure on standing up (or if it gets really bad even just sitting up). This can make you feel lightheaded and some people even pass out occasionally if it is really bad (I have only done this once). But it is common for people to first notice that they have POTS during pregnancy, as it heightens the symptoms (as I am finding out lately!!)
> I have had two VERY heavy POTS days yesterday and today, where like you say I cannot stand up for more than 30 seconds without my vision starting to black around the edges, my head pounding from the blood draining away, some confusion ("brain fog") when people ask me questions and just desperately needing to sit myself down again!
> 
> For the short term, if this is what you're getting, lying down flat on the floor for a few minutes helps, and then sloooowly getting back up to ease your body into it. Or sometimes drinking a big glass of water can help to temporarily boost the pressure. But certainly take it easy, you don't want to be blacking out!!
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong, it might be your medication like you said, but from what you're describing I really think that POTS might be likely. Check this out for yourself (I think it puts it quite well) https://www.askdrwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php?title=Postural_Orthostatic_Tachycardia_Syndrome
> 
> If you're concerned, I'd talk to your doctor: You should probably talk to them anyway, as dizziness etc. is never a good thing, especially not in pregnancy honey!
> 
> Take care :hugs:
> 
> Shadow xxx

Thanks, I will look at that. I've had trouble with my heart for a while now, I KNOW, just *know* that is something is not right, but no doctors seem to care? It's like when you take a car into the shop and suddenly the problem doesn't want to present itself anymore... and once you take it back home, it's back again. 

One thing that I've mentioned to my doctor (the one I'm seeing for this pregnancy) is that I'm getting fed up with sitting around, not doing much of anything, feeling totally fine, and then all of a sudden I get this funny feeling in my chest, suddenly I can't breathe as well as I could before... and I check my heart rate and it's over 100. Over 100, resting. It seems to come out of nowhere! She just told me that when that happens, it's best to try to change positions and drink some water, which I already did on instinct before anyone told me to anyway. 

But yeah, yesterday I was cutting up and cooking a bunch of chicken so that it would be cooked and ready for my OH to use if he wanted to cook for me if I felt bad or whatever... and I ended up having to bring a chair into the kitchen and cut it up and fry it sitting down.. or at least sitting as much as I could. Then when I finished and came into the living room and sat down, it STILL wasn't going away... that's what would be a red flashing light for me.

I know that I have very low blood pressure naturally. My mom does too! It's why we do and/or can eat as much salt as we do. The only thing that kept it close to 120/80 was smoking. Now I'm obviously not smoking anymore, I've noticed it get a lot worse lately.

And my OH has had me drinking six 16.9oz bottles of water a day since I went to the hospital the other day. I'd have thought it would've helped a little bit, but I guess not. (That number should be compared to my two bottles max before that happened, yikes!)


----------



## leo

hi girls well just about to go work thought id drop in and say hi.

hope every one loving this sun.
well anyway just thought id say as of tomorrow were no longer the youngest in 3nd tri .its going so fast 

take it easy gem:hug:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, just popping on to say hello :D Hope you are all OK, had a day doing nothing yesterday as BP was up to 146/94 in the morning! Settled down through the day thank god. Just gonna relax in the sun today xxx


----------



## FairySam

Hello everyone!

Another sunny day today! Woo! Am going maternity clothes shopping today so lets hope someone somewhere has someting suitable for me... and at a reasonable price! Got to buy a dress for a wedding and a work party and desperately need some PJs and nighties!!!

Fingers crossed!!!

Ooh and a BBQ for tea tonght! Yum!

Have a lovely sunny day everyone!!!

Sam x

:dust:


----------



## ShadowRat

Waiting4Baby said:


> It's like when you take a car into the shop and suddenly the problem doesn't want to present itself anymore... and once you take it back home, it's back again.

Ditto!



Waiting4Baby said:


> ...suddenly I can't breathe as well as I could before... and I check my heart rate and it's over 100. Over 100, resting. It seems to come out of nowhere!

...Ditto...



Waiting4Baby said:


> ...I ended up having to bring a chair into the kitchen and cut it up and fry it sitting down.. or at least sitting as much as I could. Then when I finished and came into the living room and sat down, it STILL wasn't going away...

And ditto! Hehe... I am with you, honey!! It is a right old pain in the arse, and can be pretty scary sometimes, but I am going through the exact same thing as you :) :hugs:

Make sure there is a stool or chair or somewhere to "perch" in every room, so that if it comes over you (WHEN it comes over you...) you've got everything in place :winkwink: I have my wheelchair most of the time now, so for me I can limit my standing up time to an absolute minimum. The worst is taking a shower: I just can't stand in the shower cubicle, and there is no space to sit, so I'm reduced to using the crappy tap attachment "shower head" in the bath and sit in there. But my OT is supposed to be getting me a shower stool so that I can sit in there, which will be such a relief! 

Take care of yourself, and if I were you I'd ask to see a cardiologist or something like that (I have one myself because of open-heart surgery a couple of years ago). If you'd like to push for a diagnosis of POTS, you'd have to have a tilt-table test done I'd think. But it sucks that your doctors etc. aren't really taking it seriously :( You should shout about it a bit!!

Shadow xxxx


----------



## Shiv

Morning Ladies, I hopeyou are enjoying teh sunny weekend!!

It has been a bit quiet on here the last few days - I guess because everyone is out and about enjoying teh sunshine. 

Gabs - good luck with the move - go easy with the lifting.

Seems a few of us have been a bit down / feeling a bit rough recently - so :hugs: to all those not feeling on top of the world!

i finihsed work on Friday - very weird to think I will never go back there. So now I am turning my thoughts to what I am going to do now that I don't have to go to work!!! Any ideas gratefully received!! I have an appt at the gym tomorrow to get an induction so that I can start to go swimming (or at least floating about!)

I have been struggling to sleep again, this time acid reflux, hayfever and a nasty cough have been conspiring against me!! Still at least I can doze during the day. Although I am really worried I will be bored without work. Have any of you finished work yet? If not, when is are you plannign on stopping?

I am off to my parents for a bbq this afternoon - will need to slap on teh suncream - is anyone else finding that they are far more snesitive to the sun now?

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Well Imogen has been making me a scared and paranoid lady - Friday she pretty much didn't move at all, so I put the doppler on and her heart rate is fine, same as ever. She's still not moving as much as she would normally, so if it doesn't pick up, I'm going to ring my midhusband tomorrow. I'm checking her heart rate a couple of times a day and it's still around 152, which is normal for her, it's just in an odd place - right to the right side of my bump, whereas normally it's just below my tummy button or above my pubic bone. She did move very strangely on Thursday evening, which has made me wonder if she has herself in a funny position or something, but I can't quite tell where she is, and normally it's obvious. In addition to which, I feel a bit rubbish, so I figured there's no harm done by calling him for a bit of reassurance.

On a lighter note, here is the diapered cat. He was a bit sleepy, so looks totally stoned in the pic. When we put nappies on the doll, we roll the legs in a bit to help contain poop, but it's a bit more tricky when you have to negotiate a tail :)

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes021.jpg


----------



## smith87999

Hello gals...I am 30 weeks today and can hardly believe it... :yipee:

The weather has been beautiful here so I have been outside far more than in on the computer... very nice indeed... :)

Shadow and W4B... sorry you guys are having health problems... I hope you both feel better soon... or the docs figure something out...

AuntyE.... that is hilarious...:rofl: my cat would claw the hell out if me if I tried that on him....:lol:

Hope everyone else is having a wonderful weekend.... :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

has anyone been having nose bleeds? ive only ever have one in my life before today and it was like a slight drip out of one of my nostrils, 

well me and OH went to rhyl today we went in 'the terror tombs' which is basically a walk round 'scary' attraction type thing, 

well it was reeeaally really dark could not see anything at all so was holding on to other half and standing behind him, didnt realise part of it was this thin little plank you were meant to walk down so put my foot right down the side into this horrible pool of water, then we got round the corner and something jumped outat him so he jumped back a little bit, smacking me in the face with his shoulder, 

i just felt this gush and i said to him 'i think my nose is bleeding' he thought i was over exagerating, i made him get his phone out to shine the light on my face he was like oh right, i was choking cus there was so much of it going all down my throat and could just feel it pouring out of my nose and going everywere, i was having to keep spitting it out of my mouth onto the floor, 

so there we are trying to navigate our way out of this place in the pitch black and im panicking because i can feel all this blood, we finally get to the exit and came out into this bloody cafe, 

everyone looked at me like.. :O 

i looked down my chest, vest, skirt legs shoes, all up my hands all over OH tshirt, were just completly covered in blood it was still dripping off me went to the bathroom there was no mirror so ended up with OH in the womens toilets with me tryna clean me up, 

i felt pretty sick and faint after all this so we ended up coming home abit early, had to walk round with blood all over me lol, 

he said to me later that he panicked when he saw my face cus it looked really bad and he didnt wanna scare me so never said anything haha,

just realised this is pretty long but hmm what an eventful sunday ha, 

i never knew noses could bleed so much at all hahaha, 

hope everyones having a nice weekend in the sun, xxx


----------



## elly75

I've had nosebleeds here and there but nothing that bad as of yet. Sorry you had to go through such an experience!

Shadow, W4B: I hope you both are feeling better soon!

We have some baby stuff being delivered tomorrow (already have a stroller and some other things, including two bags of baby clothes that we need to go through).


----------



## overcomer79

Aunty E, That was worth the wait!!! :rofl: :rofl:

I am sitting here enjoying a nice bowl of california strawberries and a few pieces of homemade sourdough bread!!! It is too hot out side for me today but I think I have started my nesting phase as I seem so restless all the time!!! Yesterday, I felt the need to vacuum the living room and furniture. Resolve the carpet and spray febreeze on the furniture. 

All OH seems to want to do is sit at home so I don't know what I will do this afternoon. I hadn't even been able to get him to go out with me to make our baby registery.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> And ditto! Hehe... I am with you, honey!! It is a right old pain in the arse, and can be pretty scary sometimes, but I am going through the exact same thing as you :) :hugs:
> 
> Make sure there is a stool or chair or somewhere to "perch" in every room, so that if it comes over you (WHEN it comes over you...) you've got everything in place :winkwink: I have my wheelchair most of the time now, so for me I can limit my standing up time to an absolute minimum. The worst is taking a shower: I just can't stand in the shower cubicle, and there is no space to sit, so I'm reduced to using the crappy tap attachment "shower head" in the bath and sit in there. But my OT is supposed to be getting me a shower stool so that I can sit in there, which will be such a relief!
> 
> Take care of yourself, and if I were you I'd ask to see a cardiologist or something like that (I have one myself because of open-heart surgery a couple of years ago). If you'd like to push for a diagnosis of POTS, you'd have to have a tilt-table test done I'd think. But it sucks that your doctors etc. aren't really taking it seriously :( You should shout about it a bit!!
> 
> Shadow xxxx

Luckily our shower has ledges on the sides where my shampoo usually sits, but I can move that and sit down when I need to. My OH made me a tall stool yesterday so that I can use that when I need to in the kitchen too. :happydance:

On another note, I've been reading over my instructions from the hospital and apparently I was supposed to go back in already... it says "period-like cramps that may come and go" and I've sure been having that.


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi ladies!

I'm officially in 3rd tri today!! Wooohoo!!! :happydance:

I guess the last of the August ladies must hit 3rd tri tomorrow - and then we will all be here! :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh :shock: what a scary episode!! I've never had a proper nosebleed!! Hope it was just a one off for you, eeep, sounds so scary!

Aunty E :rofl: :rofl: That WAS worth the wait LOLOL... That cat looks adorable!! And reminds me of one of my mum's cats, Hamilton... I think I should dig out a picture of him in the spirit of putting-lazy-cats-into-weird-poses-then-taking-photos-of-them-to-share-online!! We had a bit of fun a while ago putting him into cute poses with various props hehehe... *Finds and uploads the photos* ...


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehehe.... Here we go, just for fun and stuff :winkwink:

This is Hamilton with junkfood (chocolate and cheesy puffs!)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/HamboJunkFood.jpg

...Hamilton and his *ahem* bad-boy wallet...hehe...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/HamboBadMotherFucker.jpg

Hambo on fly-swat duty...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/HamboFlySwat.jpg

...And my personal favourite, Hambo relaxing on the couch and pressing the Red Button to go interactive! (he was looking in the direction of the 42" plasma TV on the wall behind me!!!)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/HamboRemote.jpg

:D Cats are the best, aren't they??? Any other cute or funny or just adorable pet photos to share??? Come on ladies, you know you want to!! Hehehe...

Shadow xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I used to have an adorable picture of my male cat hiding under my bed during a thunderstorm.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Your pictures just now decided to show up, Shadow... lol, I love the Pulp Fiction wallet. And that is a gorgeous kitty. Awww.


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Just popped in to say *hello* and see how everyone is doing :) 


I'm totally not able for the sun at the minute.:coolio: Anyone else feel like that? Usually I love nothing more than taking advantage of the sunshine but I'm just getting *so tired from the heat all the time*!! :( I guess it doesn't help that I was a bit overweight before becoming pregnant so now the additional weight just has me exhausted.:sleep: I'll be out & about and all of a sudden I just *HAVE TO *sit down lol :roll:
_Even every-day tasks are taking a lot out of me - I feel really worthless as my other half keeps getting stuck doing everything!!!_ Like if I'm doing something & don't feel I can finish it, he'll take over and let me sit down. It has me feeling like a lazy lump as I'm so used to being a hands-on person!! :blush:


That's enough moaning out of me :dohh: Anyway, there's not too much longer for us all now.:happydance: Are you all counting the days like me? hehe :thumbup: 
I have FINALLY got a start on the nursery today and I'm sooooooo happy about it! Thought it'd never get started but we're flying through the painting already, woo hoo!! Going for a lovely pink princess theme for my little girl, yayyyyyyyy!:pink::dust: Hope they got the gender right at the scan LOL!!! Imagine! :shock:

Welcome over *Kaygeebee* :wave:

Omg, how funny and cute are those pics of the cats!!! Aunty E, the pic with the nappy is hilarious haha!!! :rofl::rofl:

Lots of :hug: to *Shadow* & *Waiting4baby*!! And to anyone else who's not feeling great at the mo.. hope you all get a burst of health for the coming weeks xx :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Love the cat pictures, love the sun (actually shade with you there on not liking direct sun at the mo) and loving reading at the moment which is why I haven't been on line much this weekend. Nearly finished the last twilight book, it's a fat one and I've read most of it in one day, last push now.

Sorry some girls have been feeling unwell :hugs: to you all. I get palpitations and last night he must have ben on a major vein as I got dizzy then moved and I was fine. Phew. The little lump is all fine though so I'm good. He's more obvious now in his sleep patterns and likes dancing.... fast it feels!!!


----------



## Kimberly28

Same here Pippin! Normally I love the summer and the sun but now I cant stand the heat! I'm so hot and tired and I too have trouble finishing any chores I start on. :hissy: My poor hubby bless him understands and does most of it for me but I feel so guilty sitting on the couch watching him work. :( Anyways the heat here is already unbearable for me. We've got highs in the 80's and its not even the hottest part of the summer yet which is July and August when its consistently in the 90's and nearing 100. Ugggggggggghhh..... I dunno how I'm gonna cope. :hissy: My kids and hubby were outside playing yesterday and I was stuck inside as I was too hot and felt like I couldn't keep cool enough outside. My sweet hubby comes inside to check on me and I about fell to tears on him. :cry: I told him how frustrated I already am because I cannot just sit here like this all summer long! :cry: Luckily he says well we'll just get you a personal fan and I'll keep moving the bench outside into the shady areas for you to sit where its cooler. He's also gonna buy an inflatable pool for us all to cool off in and he says it can be my personal cooling station even though I'll have to share it with him and the kids lol. Which of course I don't mind. He has been so good about this so far and I hope I can manage to keep from aggravating him too much before the baby comes. Roll on August, lets get here and get this little guy out!!
:hugs: to all of you who are suffering the same way. We'll get each other through this.


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys i have started to really slow down now i still go for 2 walks aday with oh and the dog but yesterday i went for a walk in the am then food shopinf walked my son around hes grans then sat in the sun for 10min burnt my arms and shollders wich i never burn. then went for another walk at 2pm and made tea i was asleep by 7pm i was really worn out normally i can keep going untill 9pmish but not any more. need to find some short or thing pants or skirts iv only got 1 skirt and pants and jeans and it is way to hot for them.


----------



## Aunty E

Morning! Sorry some of you are suffering with the hot weather, I'm feeling a bit bothered myself, and it's not all that hot here! Spoke to my midwife this morning about Imogen's quiet weekend, and he's got me kick counting, but says that I should go to the delivery room straight away if she doesn't move enough or I'm worried. She's a bit more active today (might be that latte) so we'll see. I have my doppler in my handbag to check her heart rate if I need to, but I'm starting to think that maybe she just has herself wedged in somewhere.

I've attached some cute cat and kittens asleep pictures to try and cheer you up. That big cat with them is not their mother, it's my dopey stud cat again - he loves the kittens :)

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/kitties023.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/kitties005.jpg

I'm so sad - this looked good at the shop

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/kitchenandcake140.jpg

Pity me - nobody has stroked me for MINUTES.

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/kitties021.jpg

Aren't you supposed to be weaned by now?

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/kittens012.jpg


----------



## Boothh

i have those bed sheets aunty E, from ikea? 

oh im glad someone has as good a taste as me :)


----------



## Aunty E

They certainly are from Ikea, like a significant portion of my house! 

You'd be surprised how often people say that when they see these pics :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey ladies hope veryone is feeling better - i am with u on the heat as much as i love the sun i just dont have clothes to wear in the heat and cant keep cool - thank god for air con in my car but at night phew - too hot!!!

I will be MIA for this week I suspect as I have exams etc to do so i though i would just pop in to say hi and enjoy ur week!! I have a mw appt tom :dance: love them :rofl:

anyway take sweets and i will speak to you in a few days/a week.

oh and to add to silly/cute pics here is our Dog - she sneaks on the sofa when we are not looking and i caught her one day inder my blanket on the sofa thought it was funny - and clever of her so took a pic :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00601.jpg
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## overcomer79

Sorry guys but I just love animal pictures so just had to thank those that posted. My OH moved my camera on me again so I have to hunt it down in order to get my cute pics off. I took a "bump" pic that shadow and MJ probably has seen via facebook. I am feeling like trash today. I couldn't please James at all last night. He didn't like how I was laying and kicked me ALL night long!! Then I tried to get up this morning and my knee was locked up! I don't know what to do with the pain I have at night as nothing and I mean nothing is helping. I have been doing some water aerobics and swimming as I can't stand not being active. I have done a lot of cleaning this weekend. I am just the opposite. Usually OH does most of the cleaning but lately I just want to do it. I start my birthing classes tomorrow night! I can't believe it!


----------



## cleckner04

Sorry to the girls that have been feeling off lately. :hugs::hugs: Not long now and we can all be back to our old selves eh?!

So I've posted a bump progression in the bump section. I'm kinda shy and nervous about it though for some reason. It just seems so big in there with everyone posting. :blush: So you girls ought to go have a peek and comment on it! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

And in the theme of animal pictures. Here is one of Roxy "nursing" our kitten a few years ago. I woke up to see them doing this. Roxy was just so happy letting the kitten suckle on her! It was a bit weird that's for sure. :rofl:


----------



## xarxa

I was at my 3d ultrasound on saturday. 

Posting pictures below :)

Unfortunately she/he had her/his arm in front of his/her face the whole time so it was hard getting good pictures.

PS: My Oh is such a pansy and thought the whole thing was creepy. When we saw her/his spine and ribs he said it reminded him of a pigs carcass.... Are any of your oh's like this?
 



Attached Files:







embla1.JPG
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 0









embla3.JPG
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 0









embla4.JPG
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 0









embla5.JPG
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 0









embla6.JPG
File size: 11 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cleckner04

xarxa said:


> I was at my 3d ultrasound on saturday.
> 
> Posting pictures below :)
> 
> Unfortunately she/he had her/his arm in front of his/her face the whole time so it was hard getting good pictures.
> 
> PS: My Oh is such a pansy and thought the whole thing was creepy. When we saw her/his spine and ribs he said it reminded him of a pigs carcass.... Are any of your oh's like this?

Aww. I have an idea of what your baby is now but won't say in case I'm totally wrong and end up being insulting. :rofl: He/she is very cute though! And about your OH. Mine loved the whole experience but I can definately understand why men freak out about these things. My DH was feeling my belly the other night and Emma pushed her hand/arm out real hard and put it against his hand and than kind of dragged it down my stomach and he felt the whole thing. He completely freaked out. He was like 'EW EW EWWW". :rofl: I told him why is he freaking out, that's his daughter in there! He said he just doesn't think of it that way. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

I just noticed June mummies are popping and so are two july mummies already! :pop: I wonder who will be first to go for us?!!


----------



## xarxa

Hehe,

Hopefully we won't pop until we're ready. Don't think one should wish for an early birth.


----------



## Aunty E

Though some of us will be full term soon - I'm actually at 37 weeks by the end of July, and would be perfectly happy (development wise) for her to pop out then. As it is, OH is away for the first week of August, so I'm going to encourage her to think of moving out sometime around 38 weeks ;) 

My sister had hers at 32 weeks and 34 weeks - really hoping that I have a more competent cervix! (though they're both fine now, eight and nearly seven respectively)


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you are all OK and enjoying this lovely weather. I've not been too bad, not really doing alot altho i did give the front fence panels another coat of stain yesterday, so garden is looking lovely :D

xarxa - have to say, my OH is like that, but then so am I, hence no 3D for us :D I don't wanna see my LO before its arrival time :D

cleckner - i too saw that, could be anyone of us really seeing as we've got a few gals who have had health problems etc! Its def getting close! :happydance: Fab bump hun :happydance:

Caroline - altho i'm enjoying the sun, i'm not like i normally am and out in it now, i'd rather be outside but in the shade :D My mum just says i'm turning into her :D

Aunty E - how funny are those pics :D Great practice tho :D

tmr - know the feeling, my DF knows when to start to slow a bit as I start to waddle :rofl: deffo becoming harder to get about!

Jai_jai - good luck with your exams hun :happydance:

Boothh - i get nosebleeds too altho not as bad as yours. Mine always come when i'm being sick and the MW just said its normal. As all the ligaments etc soften, they do so everywhere not just around your pelvis hence them being more common. Although I have to say, considering you got a whack in the face i'm not suprised :dohh:

Kaygeebee - woo hoo, that must mean everyone is offically here now doesn't it? :happydance:

Shadow - :rofl: at the pics, you must be just like my OH :D

Right i'm hungry and DF is still at work so i'm gonna have a scone :D Speak later xxxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Cleckner you look amazing!!!!!!!! :D

And those are such good pics of the sweet little baby! So cute


----------



## Sam_Star

Stand back im having a rant!!! 
I went for my 28 week check up today with my (usually) lovely midwife Karen who was my mothers midwife when she was PG with me!! But she was in a really bad mood!! She made no comment about Elinors condition which really annoyed me because isn't she supposed to be there supporting me too?? 
Then she tested me urine which came back positive with leucocytes and she literally brushed this off as nothing and said oh we wont worry about that!! So DH asked her what they were and what it meant that they were in my wee and she completely blanked him!! So i asked and she blanked me!! Then my blood preassure was high and "it was nothing to worry about" she drove me mad!! Im just as important as everyone else that she has seen so why wasnt i given caring treatment?
She asked me what the plan was for Elinor's birth i said i hadn't spoken to the surgeon yet and she gave a look that said "your not really bothered are you"! I AM bothered and i would normally think "oooh am i being paranoid" but DH said he had that vibe off her too! 
I could cry now i was really looking forward to this appointment and she was so bitchy that she ruined it :cry:
She checked Elinors heart rate and told me that i have one "very healthy baby" which i was a little upset by because i dont :cry: 
Then she gave me a breast feeding dvd knowing full well that i cant breastfeed because Elinor will be in SCBU!!!!
Sorry about that girls i really feel down now xxxx


----------



## joeyjo

Sorry you had such a crappy appointment SS.

Thinking about baby's coming early is scary - just looking at the July thread the first of theirs came in March!!! Then they had 1 in April and Little Pickle's this weekend. 

I hit 37weeks on July 17th and definitely want smudge to keep cooking until then BUT... I would like him/her to come before July is out if poss! I'll probably end up going to 42weeks knowing my luck though!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

xarxa said:


> PS: My Oh is such a pansy and thought the whole thing was creepy. When we saw her/his spine and ribs he said it reminded him of a pigs carcass.... Are any of your oh's like this?

Hmm. My mom had a stillbirth before my sister and I were born... but she kept going to school after it and in one class, they were supposed to be dissecting pigs, and she said that the carcass reminded her of seeing the baby so she couldn't finish the class. cry: ) So, I'm not really surprised to hear the comparison.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Aww. I have an idea of what your baby is now but won't say in case I'm totally wrong and end up being insulting. :rofl: He/she is very cute though! And about your OH. Mine loved the whole experience but I can definately understand why men freak out about these things. My DH was feeling my belly the other night and Emma pushed her hand/arm out real hard and put it against his hand and than kind of dragged it down my stomach and he felt the whole thing. He completely freaked out. He was like 'EW EW EWWW". :rofl: I told him why is he freaking out, that's his daughter in there! He said he just doesn't think of it that way. :dohh:

Maybe it's the idea of that scraping across anyone's tummy that is "Ew" for him. Honestly, that can make me extremely uncomfortable. I HATE that.



Sam_Star said:


> Stand back im having a rant!!!
> I went for my 28 week check up today with my (usually) lovely midwife Karen who was my mothers midwife when she was PG with me!! But she was in a really bad mood!! She made no comment about Elinors condition which really annoyed me because isn't she supposed to be there supporting me too??
> Then she tested me urine which came back positive with leucocytes and she literally brushed this off as nothing and said oh we wont worry about that!! So DH asked her what they were and what it meant that they were in my wee and she completely blanked him!! So i asked and she blanked me!! Then my blood preassure was high and "it was nothing to worry about" she drove me mad!! Im just as important as everyone else that she has seen so why wasnt i given caring treatment?
> She asked me what the plan was for Elinor's birth i said i hadn't spoken to the surgeon yet and she gave a look that said "your not really bothered are you"! I AM bothered and i would normally think "oooh am i being paranoid" but DH said he had that vibe off her too!
> I could cry now i was really looking forward to this appointment and she was so bitchy that she ruined it :cry:
> She checked Elinors heart rate and told me that i have one "very healthy baby" which i was a little upset by because i dont :cry:
> Then she gave me a breast feeding dvd knowing full well that i cant breastfeed because Elinor will be in SCBU!!!!
> Sorry about that girls i really feel down now xxxx

Do midwives have anyone "higher up" to complain to? Even if she were to just get a speaking to, she needs to realize that she was very inappropriate and rude with you.


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone, how are you all doing.

Xsara you have one cute baby in there!

Cleck - you're progression shots are great! 

I had my first day of unemployment today - I loved it. I went swimming, which is the first real bit of exercise i have done since becomming pregnant. I did a big food shop and worked out what i am gonna cook for hubby each night this week. Made a yummy pasta salad to go with dinner (steamed salmon, salad and quiche) and cleaned the kitchen!! hurrah what a productive day!

plans for tomorrow - maybe another swim, do some washing, bake some muffins (just call me a domestic goddess!) and then a pub quiz in the evening!!

My best friend is pregnat (just 6 weeks) and her mornign sicknes has kicked in. I never got any (lucky!) so I was wondering if anyoen had any good tips for combatting it that I could pass on?

Thanks xxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I had it bad and I tried everything, the only thing that worked for me was ginger ale and plain crackers I would eat a few before I got out of bed in the AM and snack on them and Animal crackers throughout the whole day! But nothing cured mine, I was a hot mess for awhile :( icky feeling


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, I went in to the hospital again last night. I woke up in the middle of the night, I'm not sure if I felt pain before I stood up, but I got up to go pee and started feeling this pain down my left side and at the bottom of my bump, so whatever, I figured it was just baby shifting... I laid back down on my left side and it hurt SO bad and just kept getting worse and worse. I was moaning and trying to move but anytime I moved the slightest bit, it hurt EVEN MORE. I was in tears by the time my OH had heard me and rushed into the room to see what was going on. He insisted that we go to the hospital, but once I forced myself out of that position, the pain just went away... I dunno what that was all about, but we went down anyway, just because I had that scare on Wednesday. 

Anyway, it wasn't contractions or anything like that and the baby's fine, which I figured would be the case. I explained the pain to my OH as feeling "like one of my organs ruptured". It was probably gas or something else *ahem* trying to move through my intestines and getting stuck. :blush: But the attending physician is absolutely insisting that I follow up with the doctor that I'm seeing for the pregnancy sooner than my next appointment, which is the 12th. Thank goodness for that because I am/was really uncomfortable waiting until then. 


But I have a question -- Does anyone else have trouble when people ask "how many months are you?"? I can't for the life of me figure it out. I'm 27 weeks, so that should be seven months, right? If you go by four weeks in a month... 4 x 7 = 28. :rofl: I feel so stupid. Am I *in* the seventh month, but not finished seven months yet? Am I seven months next week? It seems like the ticker should move over a box if that's the case, but it won't. Is this all just so confusing because it's not really nine months in a whole pregnancy?


----------



## tillymum

Hi ladies, I havent been around here much in the last few weeks, ive been so tired and busy that I just havent had time. Hope you are all keeping find and cooking nicely.

Baby is still where it should be no more contractions or hospital stays. Kicks are getting very strong now and he or she is very active.

My feet swelled up today, though they did get sunburned yesterday as I forgot to put sun screen on my feet! Ive got my 2nd cold in a month and my back is sore they joys of 3rd tri!!

Totally peed off as the company I work for are instigating a 1O% pay cut effective immediately if we dont accept it then it could mean more redundancies. Ive already had to take a 2O% pay cut in Jan, they are not giving us a consultation period which is against our employment rights, just so peed off with how they handled it!! at least im past the 15wk before EDD so it wont affect my SMP, i'm tempted to finish up a month early now!! Sorry just needed to vent.!

Hoping to start buying things for the baby this weekend, quite excited out it!

Hope you are all keeping well :hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Waiting4baby- Thank goodness you and the LO are okay! That must just suck feeling like that :( But at least it will put you at rest knowing you should go in sooner just to check up. And I have problems with months too haha Im always like 31 weeks, however many months that is :p I am so with you on that.

Tilly- Buying for the baby is sooooooo much fun. I had to stop until after my shower on the 13th :( kinda sad haha GOOD LUCK and have LOTS of fun. And thank god for a healthy little one inside you, glad no more issues!

At my appt, Caylee is now head down and putting ALOT of pressure on my vajayjay. It feels like Im going to bottom out :( I have to sit and lay at least every 2 hours because the pain gets so bad. I have another appt next week but my doctor said she is just a big baby and already head down, nothing we can do but let her be because she is healthy and I look good.


----------



## smith87999

you are pregnant for 40 weeks.. so that would be 10 months if each month had 4 full weeks... it really is confusing:shrug:... but no one is going to do the math or check you about what you say... I would say you are seven months... then once I hit the 9 month mark I just say how many weeks I have left until my due date...

"how far along are you?" Only 5 weeks left... can't wait...

too hard to keep it straight... as different books say different things...

Sam... sorry your appointment was so bad... I hate it when those people are having bad days and they share that day with the rest of us... human nature I guess... although you feel like throwing them out the window when they are so mean and thoughtless...:hugs:


----------



## RockinR

I'm new here and due August 21st. But we're hoping it'll be earlier than that since we've already got a daughter born that day! We pretty sure we're having a girl. :)


----------



## tmr1234

hiya lady hope every one has a good day today.
love all the cat pics so cute.
Lucas has took up sticking hes foot or hand out of my side and it really hurts o well only 9 more wks or 6 if he comes at 37wks (i wish). i started with the RLT tables yesterday there not to bad. Also bort my outher breast pump so all set to be a milking mummy lol.
my son (4) 5 in August asked me the outher day what the brest pump is and i tryed so hard to not lol i seid it is to make milk for baby Lucas then he went down my OH's mums and seid to hes dad of all people we have a thing for mummy to make milk for baby Lucas i didnt know where to put my slef as he is a very old fashend man.

wellcome rockinr


----------



## Boothh

gahhh its so bloody hot! OH woke me up getting ready for work, now im too hot and feel sick and baby is giving me a good old beating, i just want to bloody sleep, 

im going to have to go and buy a fan today :(

and also, i got a letter about my 28week bloods yesterday saying in aneamic and to take iron, 
im just wondering how that affects the baby?


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I don't know that taking iron affects the baby. I've been taking it the entire time. :shrug:


----------



## Boothh

no i mean if im low on iron what has it done to the baby, xx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, then I really have no clue, sorry. I'm again not sure that it even does affect the baby, except for how it affects you. ... If that makes sense.


----------



## xarxa

It doesn't affect the baby. The baby is greedy enough to take whatever he /she needs and you are stuck with the leftovers. It only affects you.


----------



## joeyjo

If you are anaemic the blood is less able to carry oxygen. The baby will take as much as it can and you get left with not enough so you can get more breathless, prone to headaches and tiredness.

You would normally have to be very very anaemic and ill yourself for baby to be afected.


----------



## tmr1234

iam anaemic and they just seid its a greedy baby. my leveles was 10.2 hate take the tables.

iv just seen iv moved up a box yay 1 box to go


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen has decided to make up for being quiet for a few days by doing somersaults inside me. She's been going pretty much non stop since 6.30 this morning. My alarm doesn't go off until 8.30. I'm tired now. The only time she stopped was when I was cycling to work, and ahe set off again the moment I sat down. I don't like it when I can see whole limbs poking out my side and scraping down my innards :( It's creepy.

On the whole weeks/months thing, I've been working on each trimester having 13 weeks in it, as in our accounts we consider each quarter of the year to have 13 weeks (it does work out, honest). I'm 28 weeks, so I'm counting myself as six and a half months pregnant. Although if anyone asks, I tend to say nearly seven months.

OH goes to Japan for a month tomorrow :( Thankfully I will be fairly busy, but still :(


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Im with you on the hot heat blah I feel like a big beached whale now. Its so hot and I just lay around with swollen feet haha. Its horrible!

And I moved up a box as well. I am sooo excited!


----------



## cleckner04

Haha I kinda like the baby's limbs pushing out cause than I can feel her little body parts before she's even here! :rofl: At first I was completely freaked out but she does it so much now that I just love it now. Also, she got her first hiccups yesterday. It was cute. I wrote it down so I can put it in my pregnancy journal. :happydance:


----------



## Aunty E

Had to go out at lunchtime and buy shoes three sizes bigger than normal to fit my HIDEOUS feet into :( I hate water retention.


----------



## cleckner04

Aunty E said:


> Had to go out at lunchtime and buy shoes three sizes bigger than normal to fit my HIDEOUS feet into :( I hate water retention.

Aww :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I'm STARVING. I looked around the kitchen and NOTHING looked good. I don't want any of it. I couldn't figure out what I really wanted, but now I think I know -- I want potato chips! And what sucks is I'm supposed to be eating less fat ("supposed to" meaning I set this rule) and the nurse at the hospital told me less salt. Well, potato chips are salty and fattening! But I want them. So bad. I've been good, I swear. Maybe I could just slip just once?

This is making me grouchy and sad.


----------



## cleckner04

I think it'd be fine to indulge your craving just as long as you don't go overboard with it! If I crave ice cream, I eat it. Because that's the fun of pregnancy right? We should be able to have what we crave as long as it isn't harmful to our LO's. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## smith87999

Hey gals... good morning... how is everyone... I am hot and swelling... my skin feels all tight... and summer truely hasn't even begun yet... in this heat I am realizing that I need to buy some cooler clothes... good thing those Maxi Dresses are in style right now.. I think that I might be living in them this summer... nothing too tight...

Root beer floats have become my bad addiction.... loving them... but my butt isn't :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

smith87999 said:


> but my butt isn't :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: 

Man, I haven't had a rootbeer float in ages. 

And about the maxi dresses, I have a closet full of dresses for when it gets hotter. I feel like they make me look MORE pregnant though. So I've been trying to avoid them as much as possible so far. :dohh:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I was just told that the store doesn't have chips... "they quit making them".


----------



## cleckner04

Waiting4Baby said:


> I was just told that the store doesn't have chips... "they quit making them".

What?!! Nooo!!! 

How could they quit making them? Are you trying to find a specific kind?


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Waiting4Baby said:
> 
> 
> I was just told that the store doesn't have chips... "they quit making them".
> 
> What?!! Nooo!!!
> 
> How could they quit making them? Are you trying to find a specific kind?Click to expand...

:rofl: No, I was told that because I'm not supposed to be eating them....


----------



## Aunty E

I find that with a lot of my cooler maternity clothes - for example, the floaty top I've been wearing today has had people saying that I'm 'massive' 'so pregnant' 'enormous' 'about to pop' and 'waddling'. 

I'm really loving being pregnant right this second. Oh. Hang on.

Maxi dresses are great for hiding fat feet though. Although I have to wear all of mine with a vest - they are not designed for the larger than normal cleavage!


----------



## smith87999

Aunty E said:


> I find that with a lot of my cooler maternity clothes - for example, the floaty top I've been wearing today has had people saying that I'm 'massive' 'so pregnant' 'enormous' 'about to pop' and 'waddling'.
> 
> I'm really loving being pregnant right this second. Oh. Hang on.
> 
> Maxi dresses are great for hiding fat feet though. Although I have to wear all of mine with a vest - they are not designed for the larger than normal cleavage!

I wear maternity camis under my maxi dresses... they work nice to cover up the cleavage.. or a sports type bra...


----------



## cleckner04

Waiting4Baby said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting4Baby said:
> 
> 
> I was just told that the store doesn't have chips... "they quit making them".
> 
> What?!! Nooo!!!
> 
> How could they quit making them? Are you trying to find a specific kind?Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: No, I was told that because I'm not supposed to be eating them....Click to expand...

Oh. LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

Hello ladies!!!
Im feeling a little better after my appointmant yesterday she had me feeling so rotten but hey thats life!! I had my physio appointment today i felt like the lady bent my legs in all sorts of strange ways and now im even more sore than before i went there!! She said my SPD (which is now known as PGP) is quite bad and gave me some crutches i hope they make me feel alittle better when walking im sick of being stuck in or stuck in the car!!


----------



## gwiff

cleckner04 said:


> Haha I kinda like the baby's limbs pushing out cause than I can feel her little body parts before she's even here! :rofl: At first I was completely freaked out but she does it so much now that I just love it now. Also, she got her first hiccups yesterday. It was cute. I wrote it down so I can put it in my pregnancy journal. :happydance:

What do they feel like? I've been having a weird kind of tapping sensation in my belly on and off the last few days, as if LO is clicking his fingers. It's not very strong and it doesnt hurt so I'm not too worried about it. Could it be hiccups?


----------



## rubyrose

OMG my legs are ankles and calfs are swelling!!!!!!!!!! I went for a nice long walk today with the dog and bam that was it!!! 

Pregnancy is all glamour!!


Oh yeah I agree aunty e about the maxi dresses!

I highly reccmmend to anyone in england by the way, pop inot H&M and they sell these fantastic jersey dresses in the maternity bit,they kept be so cool these last two days which have been like a heat wave and they are so versatile! I got them in black and white xx


----------



## ShadowRat

*waves to all*

Hey girlies :D
Man, I am TOTALLY hearing you on the heat thing. It is already soooo hot here, we bought a fan for the bedroom today and I hope it makes the nights slightly more bearable! We had plumbers in earlier to fix the water leak and had to stay upstairs out of their way for hours, and I lay on the bed reading Miss Marple (lol) with the fan on, it was HEAVEN!! 
As for maternity wear etc. I managed to find a super maxi dress type thing in TK Maxx the other day and a lovely white summer cardigan, and altho it makes me look "soooo pregnant" "huge" etc. I am loving showing off my huge pregnant belly and it is soooo light and cool and comfy for this heat! :D
We want to get some ice lolly moulds soon to make fresh orange juice lollies in the freezer!! Yummm....
LOL @ you amercian girls and your "potato chips" and "root beer floats" - is a root beer float like beer with ice cream floating in it or something?! What's with that, then?! Hehehe...

We've had such a productive day today!! OH was in a randomly bad mood this morning, and whenever I asked him what his mood was about, he just got arsey and said "I'm not in a bad mood!" (about 2 octaves higher than usual :rofl: ) and tried to make out that it was me being weird... LOL it's all cool, though. We never argue, really, just I pick up on his weirdnesses sometimes and I don't think he likes that!! But we had such a lovely productive day that he is now all smiles and sunshine again :D
He had been bugging me for ages to pack my hospital bag, as he is certain Vince is going to come early (!!) so today we went out and bought loads of baby "toiletries" and stuff and I got all the bits and pieces to be able to pack my bag. It's packed now: One huuuuge handbag type thing (but massive, like a giant tote i guess!) that I originally got for teaching practice at university. It turned out to be the perfect size for EVERYTHING (apart from OH's bag, which I will let him pack himself, but that's just a just-in-case for if we need to stay in hospital for any longer amount of time really). 
I also just won a bunch of motherease nappy wraps on eBay (3 of them for less than a tenner, not bad!) I was going to go with Bummis, but they are quite expensive and OH talked me round to realise that nappies are, really, just to keep the poop and stuff in, and that they don't have to bee super cute as they'll be inside clothes most of the time anyway! So I'm going for much plainer ones, and getting them at much more reasonable prices. I've decided that I will probably have a mixture of nature babies and mother ease rikki wraps, at least to start with, and mostly bamboo terry squares :happydance:

SO I feel much more "ready" now!! Vince, start getting ready in there, cos we're ready for you out here! Hehehe.... :baby:

Take it easy everyone, drink lots of fluids in this hot weather and rest your poor swollen feets :D 

:hug:
Shadow xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Hospital bags Shadow, blimey you are organized. I still haven't even got the cot up yet. I should have learnt my lesson this week though my friend at work went into prem labour at 30 weeks. She's okay now but has been forced to go on Maternity leave........ I'm now going to do my bag and cot this weekend....... (runs off to see what to buy).


----------



## Vici

Hello my lovely ladies :D Hope you are all OK and not sweltering in the heat too much :D

Well done on getting your bag packed Shadow, did it cheer OH up? :D I have alot of my stuff for mine now, just need to pack it :rofl: I got 2 bargain nighties the other day with buttons down the front for £2.94 each from Primark, well chuffed :D

Also had 7 terry nappies delivered so been looking at folds for them, whats folds have you cloth gals gone for? Still need to order a few more newborn wraps too :D

Really in 2 minds at the min about Friday - on one hand i am dreading it, I have a growth scan, cons app and all my 28 week bloods etc which is all fine, but I also have my GTT. With my awful sickness, I am dreading not being able to eat from 10pm the night before. My app is at 9am and then I have to wait for 2 hours once the blood has been taken. I can actually feel myself heaving just thinking about it :( Just know i'm gonna throw up as soon as I drink it :hissy:

BUT, on the other hand, once its all done, I'm going to DFs mum and dads for a few days. He has his bros stag do on Sat so his mum is taking me shopping then I have been treated to a beautiful bump spa day at Eden Spa in Nottingham on the Sunday as I couldn't go on the hen do, how exciting :D Had to go buy a maternity tankini too as my cozzie doesn't fit :D

Anyway, enough rambling, I feel like i'm sat here talking to myself :D


----------



## Pippin

Bugger Vici should we be having bloods at 28 weeks?? I cancelled my midwife today until 23rd June as we have exams and I can't get out of school and they only have appointments on tuesday afternoon. That means I'll be 31 weeks will that be a problem do you think? EEEK! Sometimes I hate being a teacher when we can't get out easily!


----------



## Vici

Yeah, I think we all have them. I seem to recall its your full blood count again, checking for things like anaemia :)


----------



## Pippin

Ohhhh thanks I wonder what I should do then as I can't get in next week and the week after. Maybe I'll phone the doctors and see what they have to say. Trust me to cancel it, last time I went they did nothing so I thought it would be the same. Oh well lets hope I can sort it.


----------



## Vici

Just looked in my book and it says between 28 and 30 weeks. Maybe give your MW a call to check that your app date is OK? :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Okay, that feeling of "one of my organs ruptured" has come back quite a few times since early Monday morning when I went to the hospital. Luckily I get back in to see my doctor tomorrow morning now. It's almost got me in tears again. :( No idea what this is, but it obviously wasn't just gas or something because the same spot keeps hurting and things have moved through me.... I'm going to have to insist that we get some imaging done. It's reassuring to know that I'm not having contractions, but at the same time, I need to know what this pain is. I'm not just going to take Tylenol and suffer through it.


----------



## tmr1234

pip i think u should be fine having them at 31wks if u wasnt ur m/wife would let u know. just give her a ring and make 100% sure.

w4b sorry to hear u are in pain is it not bad round lig pain it dose really hurt. hope it is nothing to bad

shadow congrats on geting bag done i did mine last wk then found i need to get a night dress got 1 but i put pj's in but tryed them on and they dnt fit and with the heat think i will get a dress. 

the heat is really getting to me now as i have no clothes (as woman never have lol) going shopping today as its not ment to be so hot so going to look at some maxi dresses me in a dress is unhurtd of thow lol

take care rember lots of water 
stracey xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Pip, my MW wanted to see me at 28W despite seeing me just 2 wks before to do the bloods.

Maybe they can arrange for you to have the bloods another time in the week even if you can't actually see the MW?


----------



## kaygeebee

Vici - I was really worried about the GTT too because of the sickness. Actually on the day it wasn't as bad as I thought! Don't know why but it was OK and I wasn't sick!!!

Good luck hun. x


----------



## Vici

W4B - hope you get an answer hun xxxx

tmr - enjoy you're shopping trip! :D

Kaygeebee - i'm hoping that i'll be OK, don't wanna do it and then have to go back to do it again :(

O, and I need a rant, was just in TTC and someone has actually offered advice to someone to be dishonest and go to A&E with cramps because they are late getting AF and they have -ive HPTs and -ive blood work! Thought 1st tri was bad enough!!


----------



## rubyrose

Bloody hell thats terrible. :( A&E waiting times are long enough as it is and thats bang out o order for people with genuine problems!!


----------



## Aunty E

I had blood taken at 26 weeks, and I go back at 30 weeks to be prodded some more. I think it was iron levels, blood sugar and something else, but I can't remember what. 

Thankfully it's a bit cooler today, am still in giant clown shoes in case feet swell up again, ankles still pretty elephantine :(

does anyone else get sore spots on their bump? I have this really tender bit, to the right of my tummy button, which feels like a big bruise. Imogen moving around merrily, so I'm sure she's ok, but it's slightly worrying. I did a fair amount of crawling around on the floor chopping out dress pieces yesterday, so I suppose I could have strained a ligament or something?


----------



## Vici

I don't get sore bits but i do get very tender bits on the sides when LO has moved (can tell LO is moving as it goes hard!) 

I know Rubyrose, just makes me so mad!

One weird thing I wanna ask you girls - I keep getting really numb heels - so numb that i can prod and poke them and not feel a thing! Anyone else? xx


----------



## cleckner04

gwiff said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I kinda like the baby's limbs pushing out cause than I can feel her little body parts before she's even here! :rofl: At first I was completely freaked out but she does it so much now that I just love it now. Also, she got her first hiccups yesterday. It was cute. I wrote it down so I can put it in my pregnancy journal. :happydance:
> 
> What do they feel like? I've been having a weird kind of tapping sensation in my belly on and off the last few days, as if LO is clicking his fingers. It's not very strong and it doesnt hurt so I'm not too worried about it. Could it be hiccups?Click to expand...

It's hard to describe but basically I feel consistant thumps that last several minutes. Just like when we get hiccups it is really consistant. And I can see them from the outside as well. She got more yesterday so I'm sure that is what it must be. :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Aunty E- I've noticed that my bump is much more sensitive now. I am pretty clumsy and tend to run into things easily and I've had a few occasions where I accidently run my bump into something and it is just very tender.


----------



## rubyrose

Hey all, can anyone help?


I got my mat b1 form today, midwife completed her bit obviously and there is a gap for doctors to stamp in as well. It says, "please stamp your name and address here if the form has not been stamped by the health authority whose medical list you are included" 

Do i have to get the doctor to stamp it to?! Seems like a lot of trekking about...


----------



## Vici

My midwife stamped it with a doctors stamp! Can you ask her if she can do it?


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks but she didnt mention it so i just took she didnt have a stamp! I just called up my docs tho and they said there is no point me going down there cause they don't stamp things the doc just writes out his name and addy old school lol so i might as well do it!! x


----------



## Vici

lol, go for it :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Aunty E- I've noticed that my bump is much more sensitive now. I am pretty clumsy and tend to run into things easily and I've had a few occasions where I accidently run my bump into something and it is just very tender.

Mine too... just poking it (not very hard) can even hurt sometimes. (Sometimes I would poke Lincoln when he kicked me, like, to get him back.)

Anyway, anyone wondering:

We seem to have figured out what the pain was! My doctor said that there was actually "a lot" of blood in my urine (I didn't see any) the first time that I went in to the hospital, when I was having contractions, and the cultures they did didn't grow anything, so I don't actually have a UTI? Anyway, she said she thinks it's probably kidney stones! Same thing that I thought!

I took into account that:
1. A few days leading up to my hospital visit, I had a lot of pain in my back on the left side (which is where this pain is now, but more in the front), around my kidney region,
2. The pain persisted, in the same area, after things had moved through my intestines, which rules out problems with that,
3. The pain got worse after I peed!

And sort of diagnosed myself with kidney stones. :blush: I thought it was either that or that my ureter was swollen and being irritated by my uterus.


----------



## cleckner04

Oh you poor thing W4B! My friend had kidney stones when she was pregnant and she claims that it was more painful than the childbirth itself. :hugs::hugs: I hope they pass soon for you hun. That cannot be fun.


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies, hope you are all keeping cool and staying out of the sun, though looks like over here in the UK we're in for cooler weather, so my feet might go back to my normal size!.

Can I ask how long you are taking for maternity leave, I told my boss that I will take 26wks leave as I thought this was the max you could take with SMP, but was told I can take up to 39wks!?! so i'm confused, I might change it as 9months would be better than 6!? 

I have got the most excruciating sciatica right now, I can barely move, I'm seeing my MW tomorrow and hoping that she can refer me to a physio, or would I need to get the referral from my GP?

I'm feeling definite bony limbs moving around inside me, feels like baby is trying to break out!

W4B sorry to hear you've been having problems, and hospital visits, hope all will settle down now you know the problem.


----------



## Boothh

hey girls!
im soooo glad its cooled down today, 
shadow - we bought a fan yesterday too for the bedroom hahaha, the noise of it woke me up though last night, 
is anyone else sick of interupted sleep by now?
i know im in for alot worse but i would just LOVE more than an hour of sweet deep sleep. 
i just cannot get comfortable!!!

i get sore spots in my bump too, feels like a pulled muscle if i lie in certain ways lol, 

OH thinks im ill cus i turned him down for :sex: last night lmao!! :rofl:

i bought my hospital bag today! im gonna start slowly packing it i think, 

and lastly... im not the only one thats gone way too mad on baby clothes am i?
everytime i go out i come back with something, he literally has more than me now!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Oh you poor thing W4B! My friend had kidney stones when she was pregnant and she claims that it was more painful than the childbirth itself. :hugs::hugs: I hope they pass soon for you hun. That cannot be fun.

Oh gosh, I hope that pain was worse than childbirth. I won't be able to say until I go through birthing though. :rofl: 

But really, I can understand that... that night when we went to the hospital, if my OH hadn't helped me move and get off of my left side (I was kind of stuck there, 'cause every time I tried to move it felt even worse, like something was ripping inside me)... I would've started screaming, I'm sure. I was BAWLING. Probably the worst pain I've ever felt.


----------



## Aunty E

That sounds hideous :( Hope they pass soon and relatively painlessly.

If you need cheering up, I can recommend a quick looksie in the New Look sale - there's some nice maternity tops reduced to £9, and I've been doing brilliantly with long tops from the Inspire range in the larger sizes. Right now, I'm wearing an all in one cardi/chiffon blouse number from the inspire range, that was reduced to £10 and it looks FAB. Brilliant for work and cheers me up no end after I blubbed in antenatal yoga because I was the only pregnant girl with elephant feet :cry:


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys well went out to get some clothes yesterday seen a really nice maxi dress only had them in a size 6 &8 so no good so ended up with a par of white 3/4 pants a shortish black summer dress 2 night dresses for hospital bag and sox for hospital bag also got my last few bits like toothbrush and shower gel for the bag as well so all that is packed and really to go just need to do my sons bag now but not got a clue what to put in it lol hopfully i will have baby early on so wont have to stay in over night as they let u go 4 hrs after having baby. 

iam more worryed about leaving my son then having baby as he has never been away from us for more than a few hrs in the day. 

looks like its going to be a hot 1 today at lest we had a brack from it yesterday


----------



## nuttymummy

dorothy perkins has some good maternity stuff....and in the sale too!!!....maternity tops for £3!!!!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi Girls!! :wave:

Not posted in Aug Mummies club for ages (think it was back in 2nd tri) so thought I'd better get my arse into gear and get back and re-acquainted with you all before we all start popping :dohh:

I'm due on the 14th, so right in the middle of you all... no major issues at the moment, baby growing bang on dates and gestational diabetes test came back clear on Tues. Have SPD but I'm trying to manage it with the aid of a support belt and exercises from the physio.

Starting to get very excited about Peanut coming!! :cloud9:

W4B - I had kidney stones a few years back so can empathise with the pains you are having as they are excrutiating!! Hope they clear up soon hun :hugs: xx


----------



## staceymy

A little update from me (havent posted in this thread yet!!)

I had my 28wk MW appt on Tues. 
BP staying low :happydance: so shes going to see me every 4wks instead of 2. (i started at 28wks with my daughter with PE symptoms)
Measuring- 31cm 
Urine- clear
Also had 28wk bloods.

Got a phone call at dinner today (less than 48hrs after my bloods) & my MW wanted me in asap for repeat bloods as my iron is very low. 
So went & had them done again at 1pm. She wants to check that there isnt a problem to why my levels have dropped so low.
Said that i i didnt go on iron today i wouldnt make it to 36wks without a blood transfusion.

I wondered when problems would start with this pregnancy, been getting it so easy so far!

On a happy note, 4D scan tomorrow morning :happydance: Hoping its as good as the last one with our daughter.


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici said:


> Well done on getting your bag packed Shadow, did it cheer OH up? :D I have alot of my stuff for mine now, just need to pack it :rofl: I got 2 bargain nighties the other day with buttons down the front for £2.94 each from Primark, well chuffed :D
> 
> Also had 7 terry nappies delivered so been looking at folds for them, whats folds have you cloth gals gone for? Still need to order a few more newborn wraps too :D

Hehe thanks Vici, yes he's much happier now that the bag is all packed!! I got two new nighties for my bag too, but didn't try either on and one is a little bit tight around the old bump!! But I figure it will do fine for heaving and puffing in a hospital bed, or for after the birth when bump is somewhat smaller, at least!!

As for terry nappies, I've been trying out loads of different folds and I have two main favourites (OH knows them both too, and likes them both!) This is the list we mainly looked at:
https://www.terrynappies.co.uk/info/FoldingTerryNappies.pdf
Our first favourite is "Gaynor's Fold" which is said to be good for girls, but I think it will be great for a newborn boy too as there is plenty of material left to fold the front in quite a lot and therefore have extra absorbency at the front for a boy :) It makes a reeeeally neat little nappy if you tuck the legs in well after nippa-ing!
Our second fave is the easy fold, it's also very neat if you tuck in around the legs. I'm not crazy about kite fold and triangle fold to be honest, I think there's so much more that you can do with the nappy to make it hold really well and have plenty of layers right where they're needed and not where they aren't (like the bits that will be nippa-ed or pinned)

I'm soooo glad it's a bit cooler these last couple of days! W4B so sorry to hear about your stinky kidney stones! Bleagh! I've heard they are very painful, I hope you get over it quickly and feel much better :)

I'm afraid my energy levels have been so low lately girls that I don't have a whole lot of energy for posting in here regularly :( But I do read up on you all and am thinking of everyone :) I just wish these last few weeks would hurry up and go by now!! I'm getting very impatient!! Hehe...

:hug:
Shadow xxxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

staceymy said:


> I wondered when problems would start with this pregnancy, been getting it so easy so far!

I thought the same thing when I was in the hospital the other day!


----------



## xtashax26

I don't know where i belong help?
I'm due augest 1st, but they are taking me in for a c section around the 18th july, am i still classed as an augest mummy?


----------



## Vici

Gals just wanted to say cheerio, willl be offline for a few days as off to the inlaws :D Will prob be able to pop on when we're not busy to say hi and let you know how it all goes tomorrow. Have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

xtashax26 said:


> I don't know where i belong help?
> I'm due augest 1st, but they are taking me in for a c section around the 18th july, am i still classed as an augest mummy?

I think you could hang out with us OR with the July ladies... or both! I don't think people are too uptight about these things here. :shrug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici said:


> Gals just wanted to say cheerio, willl be offline for a few days as off to the inlaws :D Will prob be able to pop on when we're not busy to say hi and let you know how it all goes tomorrow. Have a good weekend xxx

Have fun Vici! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I just came across this youtube video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxB9mnKYr4M

"Child birth orgasm: Best kept secret of labor?"

I think it's kind of creepy. :rofl:


----------



## elly75

It's been a while but like Shadow was mentioning, feeling low energy and such so not much posting but reading the posts.

Shadow, congrats on getting the bag packed! I really need to get started on that...

Hey Vici, please enjoy yourself!

Waiting4Baby, ouchie that does sound really painful and I hope things clear up soon.

As for me, went to the OB yesterday and got the GTT results back (all clear) plus some other misc. blood test results which all came back fine. Baby's doing well and apparently already head down. My appointments have now been moved up to every two weeks.

Little one is still quite active these days. We also have a lot of our baby stuff now (we plan to put the crib together this weekend at some point). 

The bump seems to be getting bigger now and can't see my toes anymore. That and bath time has become more interesting. Trying to move around in the tub plus getting up/sitting down in general is more of a challenge!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys my m/wife appts are still every 6 wks not seen her sisns 27+4 and not going to see her untill 34wks then i think i only see her at 37-38wks then thats it she hasnt even lisoned to baby the hole time is she a bit slack or is there outher people the same?
with my son they lisoned in every time and i was seeing her a lot more its doing my head in now.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies..I was away because we moved so didn't have internet here. Got it yesterday....THANK GOD.....i hated missing out on everything! Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## babyboo29

Hi ladies,

I went for my 31 wk check up with midwife yesterday and baby is transverse. I am little worried he/she may not turn and I will end up having a c section. Going back to midwife next wk but spent last night on all fours and leaning over a bean bag but baby does not want to move.

Anyone else going though the same?


----------



## Gabrielle

Babyboo...Sorry to hear your baby is transverse. Don't give up hope yet..lots of babies turn last minute. My last one was breech and they said he could turn...but I ended up having him at 30weeks by emergency c section. I would just give it time and don't get too worried JUST yet. Fingers crossed bubs turns!!:)

UGH.....so i notice baby had been alittle less active last night and then today the same thing...Now I've notice about 4 contcations in the last hour or alitle less. I've rang my docs but she's not in for another 30mins. Hoping bubs is fine and contractions stop! It's been nice to be normal.!


----------



## Shiv

Babyboo - still planty of time for baby to turn round, try not to worry!

Gabs - aaaaaaaaargh not again, you have had a quiet few weeks (baby wise!) so I hope that it is nothign to worry about, put your feet up and catch up on bnb!! Let us know what the midwife says and I will be thinking of you and will check back for an update.

As for me - well this has been my first week off work, and i have been swimming in early every day which is great, the house is clean and tidy and dinner has been on the table!! Ihave even baked cakes for hubby to take into work!! ( I wonder how long this will last!!). Baby has been quiet today - it always worries me, but then usally he/she moves around a lot as I go to bed so i will wait until then before I panic!!

I hope everyone has a fun weekend planned, I am pretty busy - outtonight with MIL and hubby's brothers etc for dinner, going to buy pram tomorrow (about time!) and then out to watch ENgland play footbal tmorrow and for dinner again, and then on Sunday the place i work(ed) is having a massive bbq (1000 people) to say thanks for all our hardwork before they close down. Will be sad but hopefully good to see everyone!

Anyway - that is enough babbling on for me!! :hug: to all the August mummies xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Shiv. Wow your hubby must be loving the new wife at home thing!:) How exciting! Don't you hate when bubs is quiet! I do. grrr. I'm sure I'll get to the docs and then he'll start kicking like mad...lol. 

I'm still waiting for a call back should be any minute now. I only have a sitter about 20mins from my house and then my doctors office is about 40mins from there!!!!!grrrrrr


----------



## ShadowRat

Babyboo I'm not sure what position our little guy is in, but I hope you can get your little one to shift about in the next few weeks!

Gabs, eeep, contractions again huh? I hope your doc gets in soon to give you some good advice and that the contractions ease off again like last time. Shiv's right; youseem to have had a nice relaxed few weeks baby wise, hope he can snuggle back in again for a while longer!! Let us know :)

OH took me swimming earlier :) I feel really good to have gone as I'm getting virtually no exercise lately (what with not being able to move apart from into my wheelchair and out to the sofa!!) so it's nice to know I got a bit of exercise. It was very very tiring though and a little painful if I wasn't very careful. It was pretty embarrassing to have 70 year old ladies zoom past me in the pool, when to all intents and purposes I look like a healthy young lady when I'm in the pool!! 

Ughhhh... I am getting sooooo impatient now ladies. Anyone else feeling the same?? I just want my little guy noooooow!! hehehe... How can we make these final weeks go by quicker?? I wonder who will pop first, and when?! 

:hugs: all round, as ever :D
Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

WOOHOOOO! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Just noticed I've gone up a box to join tmr in the penultimate box!!! Hehehe look how cute and fat the baby is in this picture! Hehehe :happydance:

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

WARNING!!!! MAJOR PHOTO SPAMMAGE ALERT!!
Hehehe... I SHOULD be painting the shelves for the nursery right now, but I got my nappy wraps today and just couldn't resist having a play. And as I put them on Jasper Bear, I figured I really should share the nappy love with you girls!! 
I bought three Mother Ease Rikkis on eBay, two are unused and one is a bit "pre-loved" hehe... The pre-loved one is size XS and is plain white, and the other two are patterned and Small size. 
Here's my playing with a Gaynor fold cotton terry square and first a patterned Small size wrap and then the white XS...

I'm really impressed with the leg gussets and how nicely they fit on Jasper, I hope they're as good for Vince!!

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/1.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/2.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/3.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/4.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/5.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/7.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/8.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/9.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/10.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/11.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/12.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/13.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/14.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/15.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/16.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/17.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/18.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/19.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/20.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/21.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/22.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/23.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/24.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/25.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/26.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/27.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/28.jpg

:blush:

Hehehe sorry for such blatant spamming!!! Hope they make you all smile :D

Nappy-head Shadow xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Hey girls! 

How are you all feeling?

I had a 4d scan today with baby bond and i gotta say, its worth every penny! I cant upload any pics for some reason but i have one on my avatar. His deffo a boyto, was proudly displaying his crown jewels again for us!


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay well I didn't get to see my ob doctor.....GRR. But i went and saw a midwife..

She put me on the monitor to watch contractions and baby. Baby kept coming on and off the monitor b/c for one i'm only 28 weeks, but she said he is moving in there and looks good.........Okay i CANT feel him move and how can a baby look good on the monitor if you can't get a complete trace??? Anyways...

Then for contractions i am having them about every ten minutes. She put me on and said oh i see about 3, not to bad.....but that was in 30minutes so obviously 1 every 10 minutes isn't exactly okay in my book. 

So then she took me off and did a fetal fibernectin. Then said to go home and she'll call me alittle later with the results.

THAT WAS IT>...........just go home and continue contracting and not feeling bubs move? I know he was moving b/c i could hear him on the monitor but still i can barely feel it.....:( So here i sit waiting for her to call back....grr. If the test is neagtive I'll be okay but if not they better do something! She didnt even check me either....?!!?

Want you to know that last time i couldnt feel bubs in my last pregnancy....he was indeed moving on the monitor but the reason i couldnt feel it is b/c i didnt have any fluid....which was confirmed by u/s. and that was at 29wks......so WHY DIDNT SHE SEND ME FOR ONE>?????.............and of course i couldnt speak up b/c i dont know her...:(


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Gabrielle said:


> UGH.....so i notice baby had been alittle less active last night and then today the same thing...Now I've notice about 4 contcations in the last hour or alitle less. I've rang my docs but she's not in for another 30mins. Hoping bubs is fine and contractions stop! It's been nice to be normal.!

I would've gone straight to the labor and delivery unit at the hospital, not messed around with calling doctors. But then again, my doctor told me to go straight there last time I wasn't feeling him move, and my instructions are to go straight back if I have any more problems.



Gabrielle said:


> Okay well I didn't get to see my ob doctor.....GRR. But i went and saw a midwife..
> 
> She put me on the monitor to watch contractions and baby. Baby kept coming on and off the monitor b/c for one i'm only 28 weeks, but she said he is moving in there and looks good.........Okay i CANT feel him move and how can a baby look good on the monitor if you can't get a complete trace??? Anyways...
> 
> Then for contractions i am having them about every ten minutes. She put me on and said oh i see about 3, not to bad.....but that was in 30minutes so obviously 1 every 10 minutes isn't exactly okay in my book.
> 
> So then she took me off and did a fetal fibernectin. Then said to go home and she'll call me alittle later with the results.
> 
> THAT WAS IT>...........just go home and continue contracting and not feeling bubs move? I know he was moving b/c i could hear him on the monitor but still i can barely feel it.....:( So here i sit waiting for her to call back....grr. If the test is neagtive I'll be okay but if not they better do something! She didnt even check me either....?!!?
> 
> Want you to know that last time i couldnt feel bubs in my last pregnancy....he was indeed moving on the monitor but the reason i couldnt feel it is b/c i didnt have any fluid....which was confirmed by u/s. and that was at 29wks......so WHY DIDNT SHE SEND ME FOR ONE>?????.............and of course i couldnt speak up b/c i dont know her...:(

Ugh. This is why I need someone else with me when I'm dealing with people in situations like this. I don't think my OH would've allowed that kind of treatment. 

I hope he's okay and he STAYS IN THERE! :hugs: Babies scaring their mommies... not okay!


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh gabs you poor thing i bet your in a right old state!! Ive got my fingers crossed for you and little man hun xxx

W4B OUCH!!! Hope they pass soon hun they sound painful!!

Shadow i LOVE the terry'd up bear thats soooo cute!!! Good and helpful pics too!!

As for me i've been having a few lazy days i really cant believe how much my house work has piled up and im still sat at the PC :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Waiting4baby~ I just saw you have kidney stones....you poor thing!! Trust me i KNOW how they feel and they are terrilbe and worse then childbirth!

I had them with my last pregnancy and they had to put stents in my kidneys to help them pass.....not fun. Stents are worse though. Makes you feel like you have a TERRIBLE bladder infection. I also had them this time around and again terrible but I ended up passing 5 of them myself. Sorry your going through this...hope they pass soon!


----------



## tmr1234

gabs hope eveything settles down for u agane soon.

shadow yay for moving up a box 

Lucas didnt stop moving allday yesterday and by the time bedtime cam around it was really hurting i love feeling him move but OMG it was from when i 1st opend my eyes. and to day i woke to him huccuping and now hes in my rib arrrggg iam sure he loves putting mummy in pain lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

gabs :hugs: hope everything settles down soon!!! keep us updated!! xx


----------



## Pippin

Hey girls, copied from my thread, bit of a scary afternoon still don't feel 100%.....

I'm 29 weeks this weekend and I have had a VERY easy pregnancy so far. But yesterday I was sent home from work as I nearly blacked out three times sitting down. I had eaten lunch and had a very relaxed morning, I hadn't been teaching or running around. I can only describe the 'episodes' as looking through a video camera and then seeing colours but not seeing anything but my vision never went completely. Apparently I went really red but didn't feel overly warm. I went to the doctors and he checked me out but blood pressure fine and no anemia or protein in my urine. he quickly ruled out pre eclampsia and said it was probably viral and take it easy. It was bad enough for me not to feel safe driving at all.

Have you had this before, is it just a pregnancy thing?

Shadow love the step by step instructions could be very useful. xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Eeeep Pips, that sounds a bit scary :( It sounds a bit like what I get with POTS (lol yes, here I go on about POTS again...) I've only ever actually passed out with it once, but I have had LOTS of weird sessions like the one you described: I often get "tunnel vision" with it - where my vision goes almost totally black round the edges and I can just see a little pin of light in the middle. It's pretty freaky!

I hope you're feeling better now: Maybe you can just put it down to general strains on your body and perhaps a bit of overheating? If they've checked you over properly and you're feeling a bit better now then I wouldn't worry too much my lovely :)

Chill out and take it easy!
Shadow xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww Pippin :hugs: sooo sorry!! no i have not had anything like that :hugs: only thing I have had is pins and needles in my hands yday!!

so i went for my 28 wks mw appt and everything is fine - been referred to a physio for SPD - thankfully, and my appt is through for a week on friday!!! very quick!! fingers crossed it works!! 

Shadow - I am loving the pics of ur nappies!! I know I asked this before of ppl but can I ask again :blush: i cant find it i here and i am too loazy to kep looking :blush:

rght question: I want to use reusable nappies!!!! What are the best? how do they work? and where can I buy them the cheapest!! and how much should they be? I am so confused at how they work and would love to try them but I just want someone to tell me what to buy and how they work - shadow yours look good and i like that fold!!! but do u put something in to catch the wee and poos or what? i am confuzzled, pregnant brain and blonde :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and I have finished university :wohoo: exams done!! :yipee: and I have 3 weeks left of work!!!! so ladies I will be on here every day now :wohoo:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Pippin said:


> Hey girls, copied from my thread, bit of a scary afternoon still don't feel 100%.....
> 
> I'm 29 weeks this weekend and I have had a VERY easy pregnancy so far. But yesterday I was sent home from work as I nearly blacked out three times sitting down. I had eaten lunch and had a very relaxed morning, I hadn't been teaching or running around. I can only describe the 'episodes' as looking through a video camera and then seeing colours but not seeing anything but my vision never went completely. Apparently I went really red but didn't feel overly warm. I went to the doctors and he checked me out but blood pressure fine and no anemia or protein in my urine. he quickly ruled out pre eclampsia and said it was probably viral and take it easy. It was bad enough for me not to feel safe driving at all.
> 
> Have you had this before, is it just a pregnancy thing?
> 
> Shadow love the step by step instructions could be very useful. xx

Did they check your blood* sugar*?? The one time in my life that I fainted, it was because I was dehydrated and hadn't eaten anything, literally, in two days (was at least verging on anorexia at the time).


----------



## cleckner04

Well girls, looks like I shall be on here today. DH is at work for the night so I have the house to myself and it is raining an awful lot here so can't really do anything more than sit around here. :dohh:

W4B- I hope you are feeling better hun. I truly have no clue what kidney stones feel like but just from friends experiences I know it is just awful. :hugs:

Pippin- That must've been scary!! I hope that doesn't happen anymore for you. I have had a few instances where I've had to sit down as I felt really faint. I've only fainted twice in my whole life but I always worry it'll happen again. I hope you feel better hun. Get plenty of rest!! 

Shadow- Love the pictures hun! I'm not doing cloth diapers myself but I did consider it and they are very neat!


Random side note. My dog is usually right beside me but a few minutes ago she disappeared downstairs. I called her and called her but nothing. Well ten minutes later she comes running up the stairs with her little squeak toy in her mouth. :rofl::rofl: I have no idea where she even found it?! Now she is making me play fetch with her. :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

My kidney was killing me yesterday. I was out of the house for most of the day, so I wasn't exactly in places where I could really get comfortable. I was almost in tears at the end of the day. I'm proving to be a lot stronger than I thought I was though. 

I think I underestimate myself... now I'm wondering whether I might even choose not to have an epidural when I give birth. I'm kind of intrigued by trying different positions for labor, including squatting (it really looks like it would be more comfortable, and easier), but you can't do that with an epidural, because your legs are numb, I guess? Hmm. We'll see how labor goes.

My baby shower is today, so I guess my body decided that 7AM would be a good time to wake up. :dohh: Grrrr. I just hope I'm not tired and grouchy when these people are giving me gifts! It's mostly going to be people I hardly (or don't at all!) know too, so it's not like they _have_ to be there or anything. Very kind of them. But then I always seem to get grumpy and touchy whenever the shower has been mentioned before... I don't know if it's because I get to thinking about how my mom can't be there, or that I don't have any friends to invite even if I wanted to, and that upsets me?


----------



## cleckner04

Awww :hugs::hugs: W4B. I'm not having a baby shower at all. I probably would have to have one if I was back home but living here, I don't know anyone either really. So I know just how you feel. All of my friends are in Ohio and Indiana. Along with my entire family of aunts, uncles, cousins, and parents. :hissy:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Awww :hugs::hugs: W4B. I'm not having a baby shower at all. I probably would have to have one if I was back home but living here, I don't know anyone either really. So I know just how you feel. All of my friends are in Ohio and Indiana. Along with my entire family of aunts, uncles, cousins, and parents. :hissy:

:hugs: Everyone I have here are my OH's family and friends... not that they're not quality people or anything, I just don't have anyone of my own! ( :rofl: It sounds like I'm talking about possessions. Oops.)


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> rght question: I want to use reusable nappies!!!! What are the best? how do they work? and where can I buy them the cheapest!! and how much should they be? I am so confused at how they work and would love to try them but I just want someone to tell me what to buy and how they work - shadow yours look good and i like that fold!!! but do u put something in to catch the wee and poos or what? i am confuzzled, pregnant brain and blonde :rofl:

RIGHT!

Ready for this, JaiJai? Hehehe... Nappy lesson coming up :D

It breaks down like this. With reusable nappies you have the following choices:

> ALL-IN-ONES (AIOs)
These are basically like disposable nappies (with all the absorbent stuff and the waterproof outer part and usually velcro fastenings all in one piece). They can come in all colours and shapes and sizes, usually made of bamboo or cotton. They are the easiest for people who want an easy life, but have disadvantages... Mainly that they are expensive compared to other reusable nappy systems and that they can take a long time to dry after washing. Although lots of AIOs now have the absorbent part only partially attached inside the nappy so that you can flap it out for drying.
They can be one-size (often called birth-to-potty) with size adjusters (usually poppers on the outside of the nappy to make it smaller); or they can be sized according to the size of the baby (from small or newborn size through to larger sizes for later). Advantage of one-size is that you buy one set of nappies only to last right through to potty training, but advantages to buying varied sizes is that you can get a snugger fit at each stage and they are often cheaper individually than the one-size.
An example is the Tots Bots Fluffle All-In-One One-Size:
https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-06TB.html

> POCKET NAPPIES
These are sort of like disposables with the main absorbent bit left out, but with a pocket inside to put an absorbent "stuffer" (usually made of bamboo or cotton). The advantage to these over AIOs is that you can take them apart to dry, making them usually quicker drying. They usually have a layer of fleece or something similar to make up the pocket itself, so that the fleece is always next to babys skin and the absorbent stuffer sits underneath this, and the liquid can pass through the stay-dry fleece part and into the absorbent part. 
Again, these can be one-size or varied sizes.
An example is the Bum Genius One-Size Pocket Nappy:
https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-07BG.html

> TWO-PART NAPPIES
Now these are called two-part because they need two parts (much like pocket nappies) - With these one of the two parts is always the "wrap" (or "cover") - This is the waterproof part which keeps the moisture etc. away from baby's clothes. See https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-05VELBRITE.html or https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-05VELRIK.html 
Wraps can fasten with velcro (or "aplix" or "hook and loop" which are all pretty much the same thing!) or they can fasten with poppers. I think Velcro would give better adjustability and snugger fit, but some people say that poppers are better for toddlers who can rip velcro open and are generally better wearing than velcro which can wear out over time.

The second part of the two-part is the "nappy" which comes in two main sub-categories; "flats" and "fitteds". Fitted is the easiest for most people as it looks just like a disposable but WITHOUT the waterproof outer part (hence the need for a wrap). 
An example is the Little Lamb Cotton:
https://www.totnesnappycompany.co.uk/shop/little-lamb-cotton.html
Advantage of fitteds is that they are really easy to put on compared to prefolds or terries, and they almost always come with Velcro fasteners or similar so that they dont need nappy pins or 'Nappy Nippas' (like the blue thing in my picture! Very cool and easy to use). Disadvantage of fitteds is that they are usually slower drying than flats as you cant open them out so much.
Flats are the alternative to this, and they come either as old-fashioned Terry squares (which I am using! See my pictures or here: https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-01BBWB.html ) or "prefolds", which are basically smaller versions of the Terries made from several layers of thicker material; see here: https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-01PRE.html .
An advantage to Prefolds over Terries are that there is less "fiddly folding" involved (you usually just fold it into thirds lengthways and then open the back out to come around baby and be secured at the front). Advantage of Terries are that they are more versatile (you have more options of how to make it fit really well depending on the shape etc. of your baby) and that they are usually very very cheap, also because you open the nappy right out to dry and there is only one layer of material, they are the fastest drying.

With all of these nappy types you can choose to use a liner right next to babys skin: These can be flushable or reusable: Flushables are typically about £2 for 100, reusables are often made of fleece. These are basically to make dealing with the poop a bit easier when you change the nappy: With flushables you just pick out the liner and flush it down the loo with the poop, leaving just the wet absorbent nappy bit to be washed (and a wrap if youve used one) and with reusables you pick it out of the nappy and flip the poop down the loo, then rinse off the liner and pop it in the wash with the absorbent nappy bit.

You can also, if you want, use boosters with any of these nappies: They can be made of all sorts of super absorbent materials and are just basically for an extra bit of absorbency inside the nappy if you think youll need it. 

There are more choices to consider too, such as whether you go for a nappy with cotton as the absorbent bit (quick to dry, can usually be tumble-dried) or bamboo (not usually good to tumble dry, slower drying in general but MASSIVELY more absorbent than cotton and very very soft!) or something more obscure like hemp or similar... 

I think thats more than enough info for one lesson! But take in as much of this as you can, and check out these sites if you have the energy after all that!!
https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/nappy_types.htm
https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/public/articledetails.aspx?id=28
rofl: Just looked at this last one and realised that theyve summed it all up MUCH more succinctly than me!! But Ive written this post now so Ill leave it as it is: might be helpful for you!)

As for the best places to buy etc. I think most people agree that Twinkle (see links above) is one of the best places to get everything youll need. But it really does depend on which system you decide to go for. You need to consider the following really:
How much do you want to pay out in one go (at the start)?
How much washing do you want to be doing? (i.e. more nappies = less often to wash generally)
Do you have a tumble dryer? Do you want to use it?
Will your OH be changing nappies much? What does he want to use?
Do you want to use the quickest and easiest or are you happy to do a bit of folding etc?
etc...
*phew* Ill shut up now... You can pm me or just shout if you have any other questions: I was where you are a couple of months ago and have learned all of this since then, Id love to help you to find the right nappy system for you! :)
Shadow xxx


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys just got bk from my mum and dad only go 1s a wk and my sister was there with her little girl. she is getting wed in oct and is a total bich atm. (well always has been with me) my oh is not from around my mums they live 30min away and he dnt know anywhere around there anyway my sis thinks that on the day of her wedding my oh baby and son should go in a taxi he dnt drive and i should go with the bridsmads in a minibus iam cheff bridsmade but i seid iam going in my car with my famly. with this she started shouting down at me really going at me. normally i can stand up to her but it really got to me and i walked out and came home. 

am i just being stupid?


----------



## Mary Jo

hey all...

sorry I've been silent for a week... OH and I went up north to my mum and dad's and though I was online and I was reading, I didn't really have the energy to say anything. anyway, we had a nice time, got back a little while ago (it's a 6 hour drive) and I feel ok. actually managed to sleep ok last night after the last 4 or 5 being pretty awful. it's cooler and for that I am profoundly grateful. :)

so. I know I have missed tonnes... and I feel bad about that. but Gabby, I hope everything goes ok and baby stays put a while longer - thinking of you. and Aunty E, that picture of the cat was awesome! :D Shadow, I loved the pics of Jasper bear as well, and now I have bought some flat nappies, I might be picking your brain a little more for some folds!

Jai_jai, I am going to use cloth nappies as well, even though my OH was reluctant at first. he's come round to the idea and now I'm trying to get him interested in reusable wipes as well but he's really not into that. also I'd ideally use reusable liners as well, and I will, but I've bought some flushable paper ones, too. 

I didn't know where to start when I was first looking into cloth, but I decided that although all-in-one cloth nappies are great (and especially for people who don't really want to use them because they go on like a disposable) they aren't for me because a) they are more expensive than flats or shaped nappies (like £14 or £15 each for birth to potty size) and b) (and more importantly) they take longer to dry because the nappy doesn't come in different sections. We don't have access to drying outside and I don't want to use the tumble dryer unless I really have to. I am not averse to pocket nappies, but what I decided to go for is mostly shaped nappies with a few flats, and I've managed to buy some pretty cheaply second hand (because although I have a voucher from my council for £30 off, I wanted to try some first and see what suits us, then if they aren't right for us, I can sell them again, and if something IS good, I can use the voucher when I come to buy more supplies in the bigger size (I have size 1s, which should fit baby up to 8 or 9 months).

so I decided to try Little Lamb nappies, as they are plain and have a plain cover (I am not fussed about putting my son in colourful stuff, since his bum will be covered by his trousers a lot of the time) and they are good value and have good reviews (I joined a couple of cloth nappy forums to get advice and read reviews). and I bought 13 in cotton, 7 in bamboo (it is more absorbant but takes longer to dr) and 2 in microfibre (this gets mixed reviews but dries quick, so would be good in an emergency), plus 8 Little Lamb wraps. all second hand, some from eBay, some from another auction site (the Used Nappy Company) and some from ladies on the Cloth Nappy Tree forum. I spent about £90 on all that (22 nappies, 8 wraps). 

then I bought some new stuff from the Totnes Nappy Company - 4 bamboo flats, some nappy nippas (modern way of fastening nappies without pins- sorry if I am repeating Shadow's post here), a roll of flushable liners, a bucket with a lid and a mesh for the bucket (which means you can sling the whole thing into the washing machine without having to pick up the dirty nappies once they've gone in the bucket). I spent another £30 on all that. I wat to get hold of some wool wraps, too, but will find a pattern and buy the wool and get my mum to knit them. so I am pretty much kitted out for the first 9 months for about £120 (or the cost of about 4 months worth of disposables). Minus the cost of washing powder, running the washer (about 10p per cycle), and more paper liners (which are about £4 for 100). After baby is grown out of the nappies I plan to sell them on again, recoup some cost to go towards bigger ones. I haven't got them all here yet (because I've been away, I have 3 parcels to collect on Monday) but the ones I have are in great condition, you wouldn't know they are not new.

it's confusing to start with, I narrowed down what I wanted by considering our lifestyle - we don't have outside drying space, we have a dryer and will use it when necessary, and OH isn't keen so have to make it easy on him, even though I am not averse to flat nappies. from there I picked a nice simple fitted nappy in a variety of fabrics to try them out, which OH has seen and is ok with using, and a few flats, which I will try but won't force OH to till he wants to. 

anyway. :) good luck sorting through the maze. I think it's worth the effort invoved in research though, for the potential cost saving if nothing else.


----------



## Sam_Star

Awwww Tmr i dont think our being stupid hun i know getting married can be stressful but HELLO it doesnt exactly top pregnancy!!
Lucas will still be a newborn in my eyes so you should be with him!!! Sorry i think she is being selfish!! (I'll take my nose out now x)
I've just read Gabby's thread my prayers are well and truely with her now xxx Fingers crossed for baby Jack xxxx


----------



## overcomer79

Hey ladies,

Well, I share the energy blitz. I feel as tho I have zero energy and patience now!!! I have had a good week (surprisingly!). One of OH's coworkers gave us a bassinet and a bouncer seat. I hadn't intended on buying a bouncer...wanted a swing, but am thinking that I can save some money if he uses the bouncer so I don't know yet. The room got painted today! They went to a movie and will remove the plastic and tape when they come back. We have a wall with a window on it so decided to put yellow on it and the other three walls are bluish lavender. OH chose the colors!! I am pleased just looking at it and can't wait to see the "final" product! I finished my breastfeeding cover today!! The no sleep thing isn't bothering me too much as I had insomiac spells before pregnancy so am sort of used to them by now! 

I went for my GTT yesterday...am waiting the results of it. I got my rhogam shot yesterday and it was very painful :(. They only gave me five minutes to drink the drink and I can't drink in five minutes. Anyway, I am glad that visit is over. I didn't care too much about the dr. I have met all four dr's out of the practice now and she was the least thorough. 

I was up to 2am helping OH prep the room to be painted today so I am exhausted. I think I may fall asleep watching find nemo (LOVE THAT MOVIE!).


----------



## tillymum

Hi ladies, hope you are having a nice weekend!

We did our first purchases yesterday which I have to say I found so exciting.
Just bought some mega cute baby grows. Sensitive wipes and new born nappies. - At least it's a start!!
I am looking at using re-useable cloth nappies as well as disposables so Shadow I need to read through your recommendations!

We also think we have picked which pushchair to get and are considering the mothercare My3 or My4. Just need to see if it will fit in my car. 

I also managed to get a dress to wear to a wedding in 3 wks, nice and long to hide my ankles incase it's warm and my feet swell up again to elephant size again!

I had my 28wk MW apt last week and i'm measuring big!! :-( looks like I might be having a big baby after all! hopefully long rather than big! though I wonder if the steroid injections I got caused 3wks ago caused a growth spurt!

Hope you are all feeling well. Take care xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh MJ thank you sooo so soooooooooo much :hugs: that is so very very helpful :D I have already bought some disposable nappies; just for the first few weeks so i dont panic and not have anything, but I really will look into the reusable ones; you have made it so much easier, really describing everything, I can't thank you enough for taking so much time for me :friends:


----------



## Pippin

Tanks for all your kind words ladies, I'm feeling much better toay after a whole day reading on the sofa. I'm tired but that's to be expected, managed a bit of light shopping today for a top for my brothers wedding next week. Found a non maternity one in Monsoon would you believe, cost a fortune but at least it fits a preggers over weight bird like myself and I can use it after the wedding too. I'm dead chuffed I found it. Also looked at Monsoon baby clothes, OMG they are expensive but so cute, walked away before the bill reached any higher.

Hope your all having a lovely weekend. xxxx


----------



## Shiv

Pippin - glad you are feling brighter - you take it easy now!

I've had a pretty busy weekend - the most exciting bit being that we finally brought our pram!! We went for the icandy Apple, and even better was that they have started doing different colours for the buggy bit - so we got a really bright purple colour (hoping it is not too feminine if we have a boy). The carrycot part is still all black so won't be able to use the colourful bit until baby is sitting up! We also got a car seat and an easy fix base for the car! Luckily my lovely mum and dad are paying for the pram!

My first week as a lady of leisure is over now - so I am starting to think about what to do next week. can any of you suggest something crafty I can do for the nursery? I am not very artistic, but I can follow instructions! i would love to do somethign animaly to put on the walls but can't draw! Any ideas gratefully received.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone.

oh and Gabs - you and LO are in my thoughts - stay put baby!!:hugs:


----------



## Boothh

question for those using disposable nappies - how many have you bought ready/ intend to have by the time your baby is born ? 
and wipes and things like that too, 
and formula if anyone but me isnt intending to bf ? 

im pretty over the big stuff now we just need a car seat and changing bag, and have most of the bitty stuff too just wondering how much of a stock pile i might need, :)

i have absolute zero energy at the moment, think it might be being made worse by the aneamia, :(

we didnt really do much this weekend apart from take lots of naps, we bought a few beanie toys for the end of babies crib, a peter rabbit one, a noddy and my mum bought this lovely giraffe, so its all going to be looking nice and cute when we eventually put it up!
still havnt decorated yet and im getting pretty apprehensive now that it wont be done before he's here, 

we went out for dinner last night too which was nice, 
this morning i went to make us breakfast realised the bread had gone moldy! :(
so we took a trip to tesco and had to hang around for half an hour taking the car through the car wash and such cus none of the checkouts opened til 11! 

just making breakfast really took it out of me im tired and yawning could do with another nap but im trying to stay awake, 

i have to go to my brothers for dinner tonight i wonder if im going to be able to keep myself awake through it lol! 

how was everyone elses weekend? xx


----------



## rubyrose

Hi booth! :)

I have boght some nappies, mostly when i see them on sale i'll pick them up and i had a couple of vouchers in y bounty pack for free ones!! Ihavent gone to ott tho as im worried i may end up with a big bub and he wont be in newborns too long LOL.

I also am buying some formular as I do want to breast feed but obviously it's not as easy as it sounds and I'd like to have it there incase I can't do it.

xx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I had my baby shower yesterday! Yay! Now I just have to wait for my mom and my sister's gifts to get here, or just ask them what they're getting so that I can get the rest of the stuff we need.

We got:
- Baby bath tub
- Carrier for OH to use (I have a sling, he doesn't like it)
- Play yard
- Gate
- "Snuzzler" (Some padding that you add to car seats and such that adds comfort and head support for the baby, I guess)
- A pair of shoes
- Socks
- Onesies, PJs, and separate clothes
- Hooded towels
- Wash cloths
- Lots of bibs
- Burp cloths
- Brush, comb, nail clippers (we also have baby tooth brushes and things for dental hygiene that my doctor's office gave to us)
- Ear syringe
- Medicine dropper
- LOTS of diapers, different sizes!
- Lots of wipes!
- Diaper cream
- Changing pads
- Shampoo, lotion, hair and body wash
- Teething rings
- Pacifiers
- Thermometers (One normal oral, one that is a pacifier!)
- Baby Orajel (for numbing gums when teething)
- Blankets/quilts
- Receiving blankets
- Diaper bag (though not quite the one I wanted, I'd like to get that one still)
- A soft little teddy bear... I want it for myself and the cat already tried to steal it for himself too! :rofl:

We still need (off the top of my head):
- The diaper bag that I want
- Monitor(s)
- Breast pump
- Nipples and liners for the Playtex Drop-Ins
- I want a couple more pacifiers
- The rack for drying bottles and their parts
- Diaper bin! 
- Really cute hat and sunglasses!
- And we need to finish making: The dresser, the crib (though it's not needed by August, since we have the cradle and the play yard), and the fitted sheets that I plan on making
- - To get the cats de-clawed. I'm hoping that my OH approves, because I really, really want to just fork up the money to get my babies' claws removed up front. They scratch and damage parts of the HOUSE (yeah, not just furniture, the trim in the doorways is ruined and will have to be replaced!), they scratch me, they might scratch the baby... I'm just sick of it... and the stress that comes along with it! :cry: I never used to agree with the idea of de-clawing... I didn't "believe in it". Honestly, I get it now. Plus, I never really knew that they leave the back claws usually? :dohh:
- - To clean and paint the nursery, then I want to do a huge cleaning of the whole house before the baby arrives too.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I think I just got my first kick in the ribs! Ouchy! Not as bad as kidney stones though. :rofl:

Also, Lincoln's not usually kicking as hard as he used to... does that happen when they start running out of room? Or is this normal at all?


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow w4b ur almost done :D how exciting!!! :dance: declawing sounds like a good and safe idea!! hope u manage to get it done!! I also got my first kick in the ribs this morning and then another this afternoon - was very painful!!

boothh - I have got quite a few packs of nappies i think altogether 4 x 62's and 2 x 27's and about 10 freebies in the post!! I am still undecided if we will get reusables as I know it saves money long term but i just dont have the money spare up front.....something i am thinkig about. i am undecided if i will bf - gonna try but i will do a combination of the 2 either way but i have not got any formula yet and unsure on how much to get too :)

i didnt get any free coupons in my bounty pack?? which pack was it and where was it?

my weekend has been nice, we went out for din dins with DF's divorced parents who were sniping at each other all night df's mum always has to be centre of attention - she does my head in and we dont get on; it makes me want to move away and if my parents were not here i would!!!! yesterday i cleaned and relaxed and we had friends over for a bbq; and today i went to a country fair in my village and then went to shaftesbury and got some bits for my hospital bag :D i know they tell u to get mat pads but i have just got xl sanitary towels and night towels cos the mat pads there had no wings and i remember from when i was young that pads withouot wings just dont work!!!!


----------



## Boothh

haha i have got 6 x 24 packs of nappies, in newborn size 1 and tiny baby nappies, 
and about the mat pads, i bought 2 packs of ten from tesco because they were a pound each, im just going to get normal sanitary towels after that, i only bought mat pads cus iv been told that normal towels can hide infection, and also i think i might maybe appriciate the extra padding lol!

i plan on getting a tray of the ready made sma gold cartons i think theres about 12 in there, for taking to hospital, and two tins of sma gold, 

im not sure if i will be bf but at the moment i dont feel like its right for me but we shall see i may change my mind oncehe is here, :) x


----------



## rubyrose

One came with my bounty pack at 12 weeks think it was attached inside emmas diary which was inside the bounty pack and i also had a voucher for a free goodie bag for llyods pharmacy and that give you a couple of free nappies to! :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh i thought free nappies as in free packs of nappies not the odd few :rofl: silly me!!!

Boothh u sound exactly like me atm - i hope i do bf and am going to try and i even have a pump so if i dont feel comfy 'doing it' i can express for a while so bubs gets all antibodies etc etc - i am open; i may do it and love it, or may not be able to, or i may just hate it but im gonna try :D


----------



## rubyrose

Lol  I wish! Asda had a good deal tho dunno if its stil on like 3 quid for a pack of newborn nappes (huggies) with a pack of huggies wipes to its in a box called newborn pack! I've got some huggies packs, some pampers and some supermarket own brands as some people i know have said they prefer things like sainsburys own ones!! So i suppose we can only give them all a try!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh a close friend of mine always used sainsburys own - they have quite a good rep actually...yup try em all see whats best :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

i have bought the huggies newborn pack, 2packs of pampers, a tescos own and a boots own, just thought trying a few out and deciding which is best cus i bet we'll only be able to tell like when theyr wet etc how good they are, cant tell from just looking :p
my mum said she used boots own with my sister and thought they were good but then again she works for boots so she might just be plugging hahaha xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: maybe yeh!! I like the huggies cos they have winnie the pooh on :rofl: but love the elephants on my pampers too :D but yeh we wont know until they are used....!! eeeeeek my LO has been so active today :cloud9: i love these days!! i so know i am going to miss being preggers loads!!


----------



## Aunty E

Wow - everybody has bought TONS of stuff :) I've been having a mini ebay splurge on ej sikke lejj clothes...naughty me :)

On the subject of kitty declawing - I'm not going to get preachy about it, but do reconsider. It's not just like removing toenails, to declaw, part of your kitty's toe is removed. So it's like taking the top of the toe off along with the nail. I know scratching is irritating as hell - my five are a pain in the bum, but I had quite a lot of success with extra scratching posts smothered in catnip, and trimming their claws blunt. There's also these stick on nail-ends you can use, but that does depend on how much your cats let you handle them. Anyhoo, it's very much a trans-atlantic divide thing, so that's all I shall say :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Aunty E said:


> Wow - everybody has bought TONS of stuff :) I've been having a mini ebay splurge on ej sikke lejj clothes...naughty me :)
> 
> On the subject of kitty declawing - I'm not going to get preachy about it, but do reconsider. It's not just like removing toenails, to declaw, part of your kitty's toe is removed. So it's like taking the top of the toe off along with the nail. I know scratching is irritating as hell - my five are a pain in the bum, but I had quite a lot of success with extra scratching posts smothered in catnip, and trimming their claws blunt. There's also these stick on nail-ends you can use, but that does depend on how much your cats let you handle them. Anyhoo, it's very much a trans-atlantic divide thing, so that's all I shall say :)

Yeah, I've tried all of that and none of it works. It's not just irritating, it's causing stress between my OH and me, and a great deal of the trim in this house is going to need to be replaced because of them. It's either I get them de-clawed or I give them away to people who'll most likely get them de-clawed. I don't need to reconsider... I have reconsidered my previous decision! I've had these cats for four years and put up with their clawing for that long because I "didn't believe in it" (I thought it was cruel), but that was before they clawed up my OH's HOUSE, and I'm to the point where I'd rather save my relationship and house than my cats' paws. And everyone can just deal with that.


----------



## tmr1234

i used pampers with my son found that huggies leacked alot throw the night and he would be socked from the knek down in the morning


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, just a quick check in!

Had my morning at hospital on Friday and all went OK. GTT wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be and I managed to keep the drink down for the whole time. Yay!! Will get a call in the next couple of weeks if there is a problem. Had my bloods and said those results will go to my MW. And I also had my scan - and yep, my baby is huge :rofl: head circ is bang on the above average line which I can cope with but abdominal circ is waaaaaay above!! In fact, to get it even on the above average line you have to sccot along the chart to about 34 weeks :rofl: Saw the consultant and he said as I have growth scans every 4 weeks now that we'll see how it progresses over the next month and then talk about it! Other than that he is quite happy about it all, altho he said to keep doing my daily BP and MW weekly as my BP is still high (even for me). So all in all, not too bad :D

Then yesterday I had my day at Eden day spa, OMG! It was awesome - the beautiful bump massage I had was out of the world. 1hr and 15 mins of heaven :D Very relaxing day all day with lovely food and looooads to do. I read a whole book too :rofl: I would throughly recommend it :D

Pippin - glad you're feeling a bit better today, please take it easy! I had some visual probs with my PE scares but since then its been much better - however, saying that I do getting funny turns sometimes which I have been assured is a cross between my ear infection and increased blood flow in pregnancy. Keep reasted xx

Shadow - love your pics of Jasper :D That is the fold we tried and I liked it. Is it more recomended for boys or does it not matter? I also wondered what to do with the leg bits so glad to see you tucked yours in :D

W4B - wow, what a shower you had :D Lucky girl :D I think showers need to take off more over here :rofl:

Jai_jai - i'm using disps for a few weeks first too, just to get me in as lil bit of a routine :) I also haven't picked 1 kind of nappy as I want to be able to try out a few different types and makes to decide which are best for us. I have terrys (cheapest by far), fitteds - both little lamb and tots bots and in bamboo, cotton and microfibre (as terrys but no folding, just velcro or napy nippa) altho I expect I will use these more at night as they are a bit bulkier than i like, then I have pockets and all in 1s - by far the most "convinient" - used exactly as a disposable although I will be using bio degradable liners for easy poo disposal :D. Although these are most expensive I love how they look, feel, how slim they are and the pure ease. I also like the reslae value lol. The new itti bitti d'lish I have bought were £12 each (altho not BTP - they are sized) but they resell at £7.50 - £9 each!! I have opted for all the different types so I don't spend money on loads of nappies I don't like. Seems all babies work better with different nappies and what works for one may not work for someone else. I have also gone for san towels with wings as i've been told they are a must! I asked my MW and she said as long as they are the thicker towels and not the ultra slim ones then they are fine as they hide any infection :D

You can get a free pack of 27 nappies from Asda (huggies newborn starter pack inc a pack of wipes). The voucher was like a book mark in the front of your bounty book :)

Love to all you other ladies too xxx


----------



## Boothh

w4b i think its the right decision youve made for you, my cat loves scratching off our wallpaper, and the varnish on the stair rail but other than that shes good, and doesnt scratch us, generally keeps out of the way and hasnt been near any of the babies things so far so i think we'll be okay leaving her how she is, 
but if it were different then id deff think about de clawing, 
the only problem with her is that OH is allergic :rofl: and is constantly popping antisthemines whenever he's here, we wouldnt get rid though cus he loves her more than i do, xx


----------



## Aunty E

Waiting4Baby said:


> Aunty E said:
> 
> 
> On the subject of kitty declawing - I'm not going to get preachy about it, but do reconsider. It's not just like removing toenails, to declaw, part of your kitty's toe is removed. So it's like taking the top of the toe off along with the nail. I know scratching is irritating as hell - my five are a pain in the bum, but I had quite a lot of success with extra scratching posts smothered in catnip, and trimming their claws blunt. There's also these stick on nail-ends you can use, but that does depend on how much your cats let you handle them. Anyhoo, it's very much a trans-atlantic divide thing, so that's all I shall say :)
> 
> Yeah, I've tried all of that and none of it works. It's not just irritating, it's causing stress between my OH and me, and a great deal of the trim in this house is going to need to be replaced because of them. It's either I get them de-clawed or I give them away to people who'll most likely get them de-clawed. I don't need to reconsider... I have reconsidered my previous decision! I've had these cats for four years and put up with their clawing for that long because I "didn't believe in it" (I thought it was cruel), but that was before they clawed up my OH's HOUSE, and I'm to the point where I'd rather save my relationship and house than my cats' paws. And everyone can just deal with that.Click to expand...

Ouch. Not entirely sure I deserved that, given I was trying to point out that there are other things you can try (not knowing what you have and haven't done before). You've obviously considered all the other options and this is your decision. I don't need to 'deal with that' because it's none of my business. I wasn't having a go at you or your decision, but in my experience a lot of people in America seem to think that declawing is an easy fix to the problem of scratching. 

Given that declawing isn't actually performed in the UK, maybe it's a subject we should leave alone. Anyone in the UK who wants more info, can find it here BBC page


----------



## cleckner04

Morning girls! How is everyone? Well, my weekend was pretty boring to say the least. :rofl: We had planned on going to a festival, but when we arrived it turned out to be a bore. :dohh: And we tried to swim but it rained a few days in a row so the water is WAY too cold now! ugh!! But tonight hopefully we can make it up as we are going to a baseball game!! :happydance: I just love the atmosphere at baseball games. Hotdogs and beer. (no beer for me though of course) 

Overcomer-I'm waiting for those newly painted nursery pictures!! :muaha:

Shadow-Always love the Jasper bear pictures. I took a bit of your style over the weekend learning to swaddle on Emma's first little teddy bear. Corey helped of course. And once we got it down, Roxy got to be swaddled a few times. Because babies are squirmy too right?! :rofl::rofl:

Gabrielle-I don't know if you've been checking this thread the past few days but I hope your doing okay! I've been thinking about you over the weekend. Stay in there LO!! :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

W4B...on the subject of declawing...knowing from experience...a cat will then turn to biting. We aren't having our two done because we are afraid that they will bite (which can be more dangerous than a scratch). They don't remove the back claws but a lot of vets will not declaw a cat past one year of age. 

I can understand your frustration, believe me. Our carpets in our house are looking horrid and they won't use scratching posts, no matter what we do to them! I have tried those "soft paws" and them things are so MESSY!!! One of the cats, they only stay on like a day. All we are doing now is trimming them once a week when I can get OH to help with one! 

My parents had their cat declawed and he would bit me in the face a lot!!!

Good luck with the kitties! Not saying either way, but just giving you the pros and cons of both options as we have thought about getting our cats done but the biting scares me more.


----------



## overcomer79

cleckner04 said:


> Overcomer-I'm waiting for those newly painted nursery pictures!! :muaha:

You may be waiting a bit. OH has some touchups to do and I won't take any picces yet as those coming to my 30th birthday party is getting the privilege of "first view". :muaha:!! So expect them next week or over the weekend ;)!


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks Vix for all the info :D that helps too - i think i am gonna get a few different ones and try shadows fold and get my mum to show me too as she used reusables!!! if i can save the planet some more then i will try as it takes 50yrs for a nappy to breakdown in a landfill!!! :shock:

cleck - sorry ur weekend did not turn out as planned!! but glad u have the baseball game to go to - i would love to go to one - hope i get to do that one day!!!

Gabs is ok atm - no contractions so FX Jack has decided its waaay to early and too snug to come out just yet!!! 

Today I am feeling like i have hit a wall!!! i am sooo tired, achy and heavy - feel very flu like, JT is wriggling about lots so i know s/he is ok :D i think its cos i have been constantly busy and running aorund doing stuff and now i have stopped for 5 mins i have got poorly!!!

we pick our pram up tomo :wohoo: so excited!!! also decorating nursery next week :D

here is my 28wk bump pic
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cleckner04

I would have to say on the note of declawing. They don't do the back claws because if you declaw a cat completely, they have no method of defense. As a girl that grew up in a 'cat' family(although I dont have cats now). We declawed our first cat when I was in kindergarten. It completely changed her personality. She's still alive(crazy I know she is like twenty years old) and she is really skittish and bites. So after that experience, we vowed never to declaw a cat again because it just completely changed her. I'm sure you've looked at all the pros and cons so just be warned that your cats' personalities might change as well with the procedure.


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Overcomer-I'm waiting for those newly painted nursery pictures!! :muaha:
> 
> You may be waiting a bit. OH has some touchups to do and I won't take any picces yet as those coming to my 30th birthday party is getting the privilege of "first view". :muaha:!! So expect them next week or over the weekend ;)!Click to expand...

Well why wasn't I invited to your 30th birthday party? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Jai Jai- Your gorgeous hun!! And yes, I'm totally hitting on you. :rofl::rofl: Seriously though, you pull off 'pregnant' very well. :happydance:


----------



## nuttymummy

Jai Jai...i LOVE ur bump pic.....wish mine was so neat like that.....i look like a whale :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

cleckner04 said:


> Jai Jai- Your gorgeous hun!! And yes, I'm totally hitting on you. :rofl::rofl: Seriously though, you pull off 'pregnant' very well. :happydance:

:blush: well thanks hun.....and with the lack of bedroom action still i might just welcome a little flirting ;)


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh Jai Jai, you look GORGEOUS!! :D
You know, I never though you were blonde! Hehe :winkwink: 
Seriously, though, your bump is just lovely :) Good job girl! Hehe...
And you called little one "JT" ... Do you have names picked out then?? *intrigued*

I had a midwife appointment today, and afterwards OH took me out for lunch :D :D It was so sweet :) Had some chocolate tiffin for desert and I am still drooling thinking about it!!! *note to self: Look up recipe for chocolate tiffin!*
Appointment went well: Vince is definitely head down and not back-to-back, so couldn't be in a more perfect position at this point! She showed us where to feel his head very clearly and the curve of his back, it was so cool!! Something very very special about feeling the round shape of his little head in there, amazing :D
My midwife is a bit scatty and ineffectual, but I'm more interested in my consultant appointments really, as the midwife always just says "oh, you should ask at your hospital appointment" lol... 

Anyway, I have been busy making washable baby wipes after MJ gave me the very good idea of home made wipes! But my hands have well and truly crashed for today (and maybe a few days :( ) so I've been forced to slow it down a bit. But I'm really proud of the 4 I have made so far, they are towelling material one side and funky red fleece on the other, and after the first one I realised it was a great idea to only sew up 3 sides, so that I can slip my hand INSIDE them to wipe with each side of material if I want to! Less poo on my hands that way, and they'd be really quick to dry :D I'm hoping to make about 35 of them in total, so I hope my hands settle down soon so that I can get to work!!! 

I'm off to slob in front of the TV a bit :)

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Jai Jai- Your gorgeous hun!! And yes, I'm totally hitting on you. :rofl::rofl: Seriously though, you pull off 'pregnant' very well. :happydance:
> 
> :blush: well thanks hun.....and with the lack of bedroom action still i might just welcome a little flirting ;)Click to expand...

*jaw drops*
LADIES!!! Hehehehehe *giggles like a schoolgirl*

You will spoil my innocence with your flirtatious ways!


----------



## nuttymummy

35 of them shadow!!! wow, thats alot of work!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: Shadow!! u make me laugh!! yeh I am blonde but have been brunette for a while which i didnt like it has taken me ages to get back to au natural or not so entirely natural blonde :D JT is short for Jellytot - my little nickname for bubs - have not got names yet; it is waaay too hard and we dont tend to agree on much as I would like i different name and Jos is very traditional :grr: so we avoid the subject as I get upset when he 'vitos' one of my names :cry: I know what I wish the girl to be called - kinda :rofl: I have 4 names; Summer, Blossom, Adriana, Jazimae but for boys I dunno none really jump out at me, I do like Joel, Brenton, Tayten, Camden and Koby 

oooh sounds like u had a nice day shadow!! what is tiffin?? heard a lot about this and thought it was american but its the british women talkin about it :shock: how do i not know what it is? :rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

How about Jessamy for a little girl? It's a very old English name, and very like one that you do like. I wish I looked as purty as you. OH says I'm still pretty, but he's just trying to get me into bed ;)


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh Jai Jai, tiffin is LUSH. It's fridge-cake really, all chocolatey with bits of crunchy biscuit and some raisins and all this fudgey chocolatey yumminess, with a thick topping of chooooocolate! *looks for decent image*
https://nivan.net/nickmurdoch/recipes/tiffin.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/2621360805_f9d5af5d5a.jpg?v=0

:happydance: I get excited just looking at those pics... *drools*

I actually just looked closer at your sig after my last post and spotted "Jellytot" so figured that's what JT was for :D
For what it's worth, my faves of your name ideas there are Adriana for a girl (really sweet! :) ) and Joel for a boy. 

Nutty, yes, 35 will take a while, but I have been so booooored lately that I welcome any little project these days!! They are very easy though really, just cut the material (20 seconds) thread my needle (2 seconds) and whaack a simple blanket stitch (also MJ's idea :winkwink: ) round the edges (7 mins or so).I'll post up pictures if and when I have the energy :rofl:

*goes back to TV and daydreaming of more tiffin*

hehe xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh Tiffin looks yummy :D

Aunty E - I like Jessimae a lot which I guess is like Jessamy - is that what you said? but DF really doesnt like this name :grr:


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> ooooh Tiffin looks yummy :D
> 
> Aunty E - I like Jessimae a lot which I guess is like Jessamy - is that what you said? but DF really doesnt like this name :grr:

Hmph. Tell him he can just call her "Jess" or "Jessie" or "Mae" , maybe they'd be less "out there" for him?? Men are so closed-minded sometimes, really... 
Well, in any case, you have plenty of time left! I'm sure you'll settle on something, even if it is after Jellytot is born :)


----------



## nuttymummy

omg that tiffin looks good....id never heard of it either but im drooling now!!!! yum!


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> omg that tiffin looks good....id never heard of it either but im drooling now!!!! yum!

:dance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Mmmm, and when it's cold from the fridge and the chocolate topping sort of melts in your mouth, then you get a nice chunk of biscuit or raisin in there mixed with all that gooey chocolatey magicness, OMG...

*Needs some time alone with the Tiffin*


----------



## Waiting4Baby

overcomer79 said:


> W4B...on the subject of declawing...knowing from experience...a cat will then turn to biting. We aren't having our two done because we are afraid that they will bite (which can be more dangerous than a scratch). They don't remove the back claws but a lot of vets will not declaw a cat past one year of age.
> 
> I can understand your frustration, believe me. Our carpets in our house are looking horrid and they won't use scratching posts, no matter what we do to them! I have tried those "soft paws" and them things are so MESSY!!! One of the cats, they only stay on like a day. All we are doing now is trimming them once a week when I can get OH to help with one!
> 
> My parents had their cat declawed and he would bit me in the face a lot!!!
> 
> Good luck with the kitties! Not saying either way, but just giving you the pros and cons of both options as we have thought about getting our cats done but the biting scares me more.

We bought and used those "soft paws" that you glue onto their claws, and the one would rip them off as soon as you left her out of your sight after watching them for more than the amount of time it says to. The other one didn't seem to mind them all that much, but he still scratched the doorways?? I mean, it still did damage! So it became pointless to do that if he was just going to cause the same amount of damage, and since the experience of putting them on him seemed to be pretty traumatic every time.

My cats still bite sometimes, it's not like they never do... but it's something that I quashed early on with them. Thing is, I give them a whack when the bite is unwarranted (sometimes I know that I'm taunting them and deserve it, in which case I wouldn't do anything 'back' to them). 

Anyway, I've trained my cats NOT to do a LOT of things, and they're fairly well behaved. I was even capable of training them to stay off of the couch and kitchen counters! (I've had them since they were two months old.) People come to me for advice on training cats. This scratching thing is the only thing that I _can't_ remedy in any way.


----------



## nuttymummy

mmmmmm sounds too good!(ive just had to get a cadbury cake bar because i was craving some chocolatey cakiness!!!)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> Mmmm, and when it's cold from the fridge and the chocolate topping sort of melts in your mouth, then you get a nice chunk of biscuit or raisin in there mixed with all that gooey chocolatey magicness, OMG...
> 
> *Needs some time alone with the Tiffin*

I want some. :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i want to try some :hissy: where can i get this chocolatey goodiness??


----------



## Sam_Star

*sneaks in shyly* I want some tiffin too.......


----------



## Pippin

OMG I want that cake, how dare you put a picture up for us to see Shadow, it's cruel I tell you... CRUEL!!:sad2:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: Shadow now you've done it!!!! :dohh: there are gonna be angry preg ladies everywhere demanding tiffin off there OH's :rofl: all over the world :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I just did a bunch of research for a recipe for this chocolate tiffin stuff. I've had to Americanize it, so we'll see how it turns out.... :rofl: I had no idea what "golden syrup" is... and had to find out what to substitute for it. I will make it though.


----------



## Sam_Star

Hahaha Jai i JUST this minute told my hubby he had better find me some or forget about :sex: for the remainder of this pregnancy!!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol if i asked my OH for tiffin he would think i was asking for some sort off alcohol :rofl:

i havent seen it on sale anywhere.....im guna cry if i cant have some!

id make it, but ive had enough of baking after my wedding cake last week!


----------



## Gabrielle

Just wanted to update after my appt this morning. Baby looked good on the monitor. I swear I saw about 2 declerations but they said he was okay. I was suppose to get a scan but I guess she's sending me to my perinatolgist an hour from home and the appt is on Friday for a Level 2. It's the earliest they can get me in.....so i guess i wont see bubs till then. I havent been contracting all weekend nor today so i'm thinking bubs is comfy for now! thanks for all the prayers. Hope all is well with you all. HUGS


----------



## Pippin

Gabs I'm glad to hear it went fairly well today, they don't sound too worried which is a good sign. Sorry you didn't get a scan but at least you'll see lo on Friday. Hope it goes well. Great that you aren't contracting, that's excellent. xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sam_Star said:


> Hahaha Jai i JUST this minute told my hubby he had better find me some or forget about :sex: for the remainder of this pregnancy!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i may have to ask Jos if he can get me some :D

Golden Syrup??? u dont have it over in Amerrrricaaa?? OMG how can u survive?? it is the best!!! its like maple syrup i guess but soooo much nicer its yummy on porridge!!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Sam_Star said:


> Hahaha Jai i JUST this minute told my hubby he had better find me some or forget about :sex: for the remainder of this pregnancy!!!!

Poor guy... at least you're not an American, though, sending him out looking for something that doesn't really exist here. :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabs so pleased things are looking up babe :hugs: I know everything will work out cos i have had a word with that guy upstairs!!!!

hehehe i dare someone to send there oh out to get some that lives in USA :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i may have to ask Jos if he can get me some :D
> 
> Golden Syrup??? u dont have it over in Amerrrricaaa?? OMG how can u survive?? it is the best!!! its like maple syrup i guess but soooo much nicer its yummy on porridge!!!

Not really. You can buy it, but it's not something that's regularly stocked in grocery stores here... and it seems to be a bit expensive.


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, I have an awesome recipe for that chocolate stuff... it's my mum's (and I didn't know it's called tiffin but it's the same!).

I can't make it unless I am prepared to gain 10 pounds in the next 10 weeks.

oh wait...

:D


----------



## nuttymummy

GOLDEN SYRUP!!!!!!!! yum.........did u girls know u can now buy GOLDEN SYRUP ICE CREAM!!!!
i havnt tried it yet tho :(


----------



## overcomer79

Ok, Shadow, that was mean and uncalled for!!!!! HOW dare you put a picture of that thing up there!!! That was just mean!!! I'm never speaking to you again!!! (Just kidding of course ;))!!

cleck-yea you can come if you wanna fly down to NC oh wait..you are only in Va!!! Preg brain! 

w4b...how the HELL did you get your cats to stay off the furniture!!!! UGH!!! That is driving me insane!!!! Pets are so stressful at times! Good luck in your decision with your kitties and do what ever is best for you and your family :). I don't doubt you have tried everything!!

On the subject of animals, I guess I will have to get my dog a passenger harness!! We love for him to ride with us places when it isn't too hot but the last two times, he has fallen into the back of my seat and I would not forgive myself if something happened to him!

Gabs, I am glad you are doing ok so far. Hope baby continues to stay put for you.


----------



## Pippin

Isn't our golden syrup a bit like thick maple syrup, not the same completely but very similar.


----------



## ShadowRat

Gabs, that's good news that all is going well, I hope bubs is nice and comfy in there!! :D

LOL I have turned you all Tiffin crazy!!! Muhahaha!!
W4B hehehe @ "gold syrup"... do they not have Golden Syrup in the states?!? OMG.... That stuff is magical I swear... I wonder what you can replace it with, it's pretty specific really!

Nutty, that's the BEAUTY of Tiffin (or "Fridge cake") - no baking! Just mix up all that hideous beautiful fattening crap in a saucepan and pile it all into a container, then shove it in the fridge to set!! You can put melted choc on top to set as the topping, but its not STRICTLY necessary.

BUT... Now don't say I haven't warned you... It is HIGHLY addictive, and very very fattening!! But it is sooooo worth it. And if we can't indulge now, then when can we?!? Right, I have officially talked myself into buying ingredients when we go shopping tomorrow :rofl:

*drools*


----------



## ShadowRat

*pokes MJ*
Recipe recipe recipe!!!!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what sort of biscuits do u use?

glad theres no more baking involved...i cant stand to do anymore of that at the mo!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm, i don't think golden syrup is all that much like maple syrup- it's soooo much thicker and stickier, and quite a diff taste I think. I mean, at a push, I guess maple syrup might do as a substitute for some things. I must say, though, I really don't think Tiffin would be quite so good without golden syrup...


----------



## ShadowRat

Nutty, rich teas :D


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl: LOL @ how many posts we have dedicated to Tiffin

Quite rightly, too....

:dance:


----------



## ShadowRat

omg omg omg MJ has a proper scottish mummy's recipe!!!! Share share share!

*bounces in chair*


----------



## Gabrielle

What is Tiffin.........?? lol


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Overcomer -- :rofl: It takes a LOT of time and work to get cats to stay off of the couch. You have to be there 24/7 watching them. Every time they jump up, simply pick them up and put them on the floor, saying "Down!". Then start only saying "down!" and if they get down, that's great, if not, then simply pick them up and put them on the floor. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Every time. My cats now understand "Down!" and "Out!". (Use a very stern voice.) It can take months of doing this, so you have to really be persistent.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh Gabs.... 

*finds more pics*


----------



## ShadowRat

https://simmy.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/07/12/12julf_2.jpg

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3157/2539159778_44aa6a0b02.jpg

https://www.lazydayfoods.com/engine/resource/shop/247/images/e1905cdf-4b49-4738-9562-da5bfa44706a.jpg

Muhahaha!!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

ok...

take...
4oz margarine
3oz sultanas/raisins (mixed or just one, your choice)
2 heaped tablespoons drinking chocolate powder (proper full sugar stuff, I used Cadbury's)
2 heaped tablespoons golden syrup

...put in a small saucepan and heat slowly till the marg and syrup is melted together. I think you're not supposed to let it boil but if you do no matter, I usually do)

Then crush 250g plain digestive biscuits (sorry about the mixed masurements, it's 8.8oz) in a bowl and pour in the melted chocolatey mixture, stir it well. Press the mixture into a greased baking tin and refrigerate.

When cold cover with melted chocolate (however much is up to you, I'd use at least a 100g bar of Dairy Milk; my mum sometimes does a mix of milk and dark chocolate, it's all good. More chocolate, a thicker topping :D ). Chill till firm. Cut into chunks and try to show some restraint.

:D


----------



## ShadowRat

Yaaaaaayyyy!!!
Oh man, OH is gonna FREAK when I give him tomorrow's shopping list!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## Mary Jo

ok, from the pics, it seems you can put nuts in. actually you can flavour them in different ways - my mum sometimes makes a coffee variety by adding a few tablespoons of strong coffee in. Or I have made it a little lighter (it's very dense) by substituting some of the biscuit with rice krispies. And you can choose to crush the biscuits finely or leave some chunks. Or use rich teas... it's up to you. :)


----------



## Sam_Star

Mj i LOVE you i will make this tomorrow and not share it with my kids hehe!!


----------



## overcomer79

ShadowRat said:


> Oooooh Gabs....
> 
> *finds more pics*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## ShadowRat

Yaaaay!!!!! EVERYONE make Tiffin! And take photos to show it off!

Some disgustingly decadent ideas for extras, if you want to add them (the original is SOOO good, this stuff isn't even really necessary, but... Damn....)

-Cherries
-Nuts
-Liqueur
-Melted marshmallows (my mum used to add these, it makes it soooo sticky and really rich!!! You can add pink ones and only let them melt through some of the mixture, so that you get pink streaks! SERIOUSLY rich though...)

Any other suggestions welcome!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

(hmmm... I just figured nuts and liqueur are prolly out for us, eh? :hissy: )


----------



## Mary Jo

hehehe, silly Shadow! I've wondered about making a peanut butter version though... maybe I'll leave it a few months.

*off to buy digestives now*


----------



## ShadowRat

*heads off to eat dinner, trying not to think of Tiffin*

Later ladies :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## cossettesmom

August 17th definately a girl!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: MJ you are a star :friends: I am soooo going to make this tomorrow :D got loads of choc to use up from brussells still so mine will be a belgian tiffin :munch:

off to cook OH dinner as i think its getting on a bit.....i am attempting a malaysian stir fry tonight (he lived in malaysia for 18 yrs so thought i would be native for him today)

Nuttymummy - golden syrup ice cream??? yummy where from?? i neeeeed some!!


----------



## mumtobeagain

hi every1 :) hope u are all well, not long to go now girls :) :) cant wait, keep gettin the braxton hicks :( usually in the middle of the shopping lol, she kicking me loads all of the time which is nice but slightly painful, but hey i wouldnt be without them :) take care every1 xx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev224pps__.png


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: am I lucky or am I lucky!?!?! I just told DF about tiffin and showed him shadows post and then he saw MJ's posy and guess where he has gone!!! to the shop ladies :yipee: he wants to make some TONIGHT :wohoo: yum yum yum :munch: I will show u all a piccy later :dance:

so not only am i gonna have some but I am having it made for me :muaha:


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> :wohoo: am I lucky or am I lucky!?!?! I just told DF about tiffin and showed him shadows post and then he saw MJ's posy and guess where he has gone!!! to the shop ladies :yipee: he wants to make some TONIGHT :wohoo: yum yum yum :munch: I will show u all a piccy later :dance:
> 
> so not only am i gonna have some but I am having it made for me :muaha:

MINE TOO!!!! He is off at the shop right now! :wohoo: But he has refused to actually make it, says that's up to me to do!
Hehehe....


----------



## Mary Jo

:D mine is in the fridge, about to get its chocolate topping! :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Teeheeheehee!!! 
*getting very excited now*


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock:
Girls, I just realised I've gone over my 1000 posts mark!!! TIFFIN TO CELEBRATE!!!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :dance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: tiffin to celebrate!!! Congrats on being a 'chat happy member' :cake: (tiffin)


----------



## laura2412

wooo august 10th, getting nervous!!!!!!!!!!! x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks Jai Jai! :D

*Shadow's Tiffin is in fridge now!!*


----------



## Mary Jo

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :D


----------



## Boothh

mmm after all these posts about tiffin im going to make some tomorrow for OH i think iv been converted :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

MJ have u had any of yours??

*Jai's tiffin is in the fridge now too*


----------



## Mary Jo

oh yes! *beams contentedly*

:D


----------



## overcomer79

Hahaha!!!! Yea, MJ just got a very sarcastic facebook comment about the "yummies"...yall are torturing me!!!! :(


----------



## overcomer79

Oh BTW...my Glucose test came back normal :happydance:!


----------



## elly75

I was just able to check this thread now and wondered what in the worlds you all were talking about! :rofl:

It sounds a little too rich for me but mind you, a bowl of chocolate ice cream sounds good right about now. Thank goodness we have some sugar-free stuff in the freezer.


----------



## ShadowRat

*Shadow's Tiffin is in her belly*

*shares MJ's beaming*

Hehehe... I'd take a pic, but... I can't be bothered right now!! Will do tomorrow though, I'm quite proud :D
The digestives give it quite a different taste, it's loooovely :)
*gets ONE more piece before bedtime*

hehehe... xx


----------



## Aunty E

Girls - I am such an idiot. I managed to have bids on two different pushchairs on eBay. Won the first one, HURRAH, and assumed I wouldn't win the second because it was such a low bid. FOOL. Now I have to pay for two stokkes :dohh: What am I going to do?


----------



## ShadowRat

Well you got such a good deal that surely you could sell one on at a profit?? Do you have a second hand baby shop near you? We have one where you can take stuff and they keep it for you till it sells, they only take like 5-10% of the total... Are they both second hand? Or are either new?


----------



## ShadowRat

Hokay, I'm off to bed. Dream of Tiffin, ladies! :D

Shadow xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Both second-hand stokkes - the one I want to keep is red and came with the carry cot. The other one is the beige version, with the cosy-toes (which is extra) and I only bid £200. I've never seen one go for £200. It's not even that old! I guess I'll have to go pick it up (from MILES away) and then sell it on. I'm sure I can make enough to cover buying it and the petrol for picking it up, it's just the hassle and the fact that I'm an IDIOT.


----------



## Jai_Jai

I didnt have any tiffin last night - went to bed early!!! so I am looking forward to some mid morning with a cup of tea mmmmmmmmm

oh no Aunty E thats not good - how annoying; couldn't you try talking to ebay and explain that unfortunately you do not need two anymore - and off to pay for the re selling cost??

:yipee: 29 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## nuttymummy

Jai Jai....you can get golden syrup ice cream from tescos...or asda. its in a dark green tub:)
i keep looking at it everytime i go shopping ut i never have enough room in my freezer!
ive still got to eat my ben n jerrys...cherry garcia yet!

o....and happy 29 weeks to u...and 32 weeks to me!:happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh i will have to have a look next time i am i Tescos - oooh cherry garcia that sounds nice :D

well I have had my tiffin with a cup of tea it was lovely Thanks MJ and my lovely DF for making some :D

Happy 32 weeks nuttymummy - i cant imagine being 32 weeks that is soooo close :yipee: how exciting!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

well ur not that far behind me jai jai!!...i still have 8 weeks left (and when u look at it as 2 months...it seems ages off!) i cant wait to meet her though!

mmmm tiffin!! good job im sat here with one of my cravings....pineapple in lime jelly!! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh that sounds lush!!!! yum yum :munch:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe Jai Jai and Nutty you two are chatty already this morning! :D Happy 29 weeks / 32 weeks to you both!! :yipee:

I had some tiffin last night and it was yuuuummy, but then I forgot all about it, went to sleep, got up this morning and stumbled into kitchen to get breakfast, and when I opened the fridge and saw my lovely tiffin in there a big huge grin came to my face hehehe! I had a little piece with my marmite on toast :blush: teeheehee

Aunty E - you're not an idiot!! I have only just realised quite how many nappy wraps I bid on on eBay too, and I'm sure I will have far too many when they all arrive!! But I put one bid of 99p on most of them, and had no idea that I'd actually win them! But I guess 99p and £200 are quite different amounts... Hehehe. Hopefully it will work out really well and you will manage to sell it on for a fair little profit even after the petrol cost to go pick it up!! 
You could always keep the cosy toes too hehe

Shadow (with a big Tiffin-smile on her face :D ) xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Oooh, I have heard of the golden syrup ice cream but never seen it when I have space in my freezer (it's only tiny). But I *love* golden syrup sponge cake and I love it on toast and pancakes... mmmmm. :D

Just remembered, I had a horrid dream last night - that I weighed myself and I was 16 stone... now, I haven't weighed myself since about week 15, when I'd gained about 8lb from my (approx) pre-pregnancy weight (which was about 9.5 stone). I used to have eating disorders (anorexia and bulimia) and even though I've been recovered for years, it still feels weird to be above a certain weight... so I made the decision not to find out. The doc and midwife have never expressed concern so I figure I am ok. But last night my OH was wondering how heavy I am and I said I didn't know and didn't want to know but he wanted me to find out... I said I *might* weigh myself when I go into labour, but not before then. And then I have this nightmare that I did and I am 16 stone... eeeeek. I'd have had to have gained 90lb for that and I think I'd notice...


----------



## Jai_Jai

Mary Jo said:


> Just remembered, I had a horrid dream last night - that I weighed myself and I was 16 stone... now, I haven't weighed myself since about week 15, when I'd gained about 8lb from my (approx) pre-pregnancy weight (which was about 9.5 stone). I used to have eating disorders (anorexia and bulimia) and even though I've been recovered for years, it still feels weird to be above a certain weight... so I made the decision not to find out. The doc and midwife have never expressed concern so I figure I am ok. But last night my OH was wondering how heavy I am and I said I didn't know and didn't want to know but he wanted me to find out... I said I *might* weigh myself when I go into labour, but not before then. And then I have this nightmare that I did and I am 16 stone... eeeeek. I'd have had to have gained 90lb for that and I think I'd notice...

I am the exact same hun although i have weighed myself more than once and I know I am at least 10 5 now!!! I had the same sufferings and feel the same way and I am now terrified to weigh myself!!! I was about 9.4 before preg and had already put about 8lbs TTC - so i know exactly how u feel :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

I've put on tons, but still only really look bigger in the tummy area, which is fine. My bbs and my bum are bigger, I know because trousers don't go on and I've had to buy new bras, but it all looks ok. And that's the important thing, as so much of the weight I've put on will be water retention and the like.

If it makes anyone feel any better, I weight 13.5 stone, I'm 5'3" and I look pretty darn good for a pregnant gal :) Oh, and from the back, I don't look pregnant. I look like a size 12-14, with a WAIST. So take that, weight nazis.


----------



## ShadowRat

Aunty E said:


> I've put on tons, but still only really look bigger in the tummy area, which is fine. My bbs and my bum are bigger, I know because trousers don't go on and I've had to buy new bras, but it all looks ok. And that's the important thing, as so much of the weight I've put on will be water retention and the like.
> 
> If it makes anyone feel any better, I weight 13.5 stone, I'm 5'3" and I look pretty darn good for a pregnant gal :) Oh, and from the back, I don't look pregnant. I look like a size 12-14, with a WAIST. So take that, weight nazis.

Hehehe great outlook! 
If it helps anyone else, I am 80kg now (about 12.5 stone) from about 68 (10 3/4 stone) pre-TTC. I'm 5'7". I don't think I look much different (friends and family agree, and I think they're being truthful!) apart from the huge bump! I was a size 10/12 before preg, and now I think I look like a size 12 with a big bump! Putting weight on bump doesn't bother me too much. I always had a very flat, very nice tummy before, I know it won't be quite like that again, but I am really not worried about that. I think I will be able to get back down to under 11 stone after preg, and I hope to fit back into my size 12 ish clothes, that'll do me nicely! I like having curves :D

Right, off to be productive today now!!

:hugs:
Shadow xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh ur right i dont care that I have put on weight cos I am growing a miracle, beautiful baby and I know its all worth it, i still have a waist but i kow i can get hung up on numbers on the scale so i keep well away :rofl: I too have only put on weight on bbs ad bum/thighs so not too bad all in all, hope to fit in my own clothes again by Xmas...right i best get off to work byeeee ladies :hugs: have a good day


----------



## nuttymummy

i dont know how much weight ive put on....i dont really weigh myslef!! but i think ive put on around 2 stone!!


----------



## Shiv

it's not tiffin - but I have just made some banana and choc chip muffins! They look a bit burnt in the picture as i don't have a flash on my phone! Just waiting for them to cool so I can taste one - you know what they say - the truth is in the tasting!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







muffins.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jai_Jai

mmmmmmmm yum yum i love my banana and choc chip cake so i can imagine those muffins are delicious!!!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys i have put on 12lbs in total with my son i put on 4stone so iam very happy with my self


----------



## nuttymummy

well done u! i have been eating all the way thru this pregnancy!! i felt too ill in the first pregnancy to eat anything so making up for it this time!!! lots of cakes too!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I have just seen the post about meldmac (June Mummy) who lost her LO at 36 weeks :cry: I just can't believe it - its is not fair :cry: this should not happen to people!! My heart goes out to her family!!

Here was me worrying about weight gain :cry: who cares about fat.....I feel so bad :(

It has got me a little worried now tbh - I had relaxed a bit but now omg :cry:


----------



## nuttymummy

IKWYM jai jai....as awful as it is...im like :ignore: on this subject....its just to hard to contemplate, and it leaves me worried for days n days after thinking about it. i know its not nice but i just dont like reading about things like that...it upsets me for days


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know what you mean - I never ever ever went into 1st tri forum for that reason or 2nd really - i have posted like one thing in 3rd and I stay away and i just stick to here and some journals and my jelly belly thread....but it was in a journal i saw it - i have cried, i feel terrible for her and it scares the shit out of me now!! Plus on top of that i feel sooooooooooo :sick:


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah.. i know exactly what u mean.
ive clicked on a thread sometimes and been totally shocked by whats in it...then wished i never clicked on it!

plus sometimes they are on peoples sigs....and it gets me so scared n upset. its something i cant stop thinking about. ....but to see it happen in 3rd tri is unreal! i think its scared me more than all the others coz i know that it does happen :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

exactly!!! I mean some of the friends I have made on here have had terrible histories and all I want is for them to have a healthy LO and I feel so guilty sometimes as I was so lucky and TTC for 2 months and fell on 3rd - but its sooo hard cos these things can still happen you just dont think they can this late on and why?? :cry: oh gosh i cant stop thinking about it - I am sooo pleased JT is a little wrigglebum!! :cloud9: makes it feel safer!! I have to stop thinking about it!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

i know...u just wonder why these things happen...............
ok change of subject i think!!!!

back to tiffin :rofl: no only joking...im too hungry to start talking about that!

is this your first baby Jai Jai?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: @tiffin!!! I have not eaten much today feel sick and gassy for some reason hmmmm

Yes my first one - very excited, DF has just text me saying he has our pram :wohoo: so you have a little girl on the way?? this is your second yes?? what else do you have?? xx


----------



## nuttymummy

oooo what pram u got? mine is still in the box in the front room!! im itching to set everything up, but leaving it a while coz i dont want to get it dusty!!

yep, i have a little miss on the way!! i already have a 3 year old son so im chuffed to have one of each!! as you can probably tell i have lots of pink frilly dresses! :rofl:

are u team yellow thru decision? what do u 'feel' like your going to have?


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww one of each and to have a lil boy first :cloud9: he will look after his lil sister :D how does he feel about the new arrival - does he understnd ok?

Yeh I might just have to get mine out :blush: if DF hasn't already by the time i get home :rofl: we are both as impatient as each other!!! We got this one https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-ultima-8-in-1-mpx-chassis-balmain/259793202/type-i/ my Granny bought it for us and we got £250 off so we were very lucky!!!

mmmmm I thought boy for a long time and now I think girl (but thinking maybe cos everyone keeps telling me girl) so i think deep deep down it is a boy, but I do not mind either way!! Yes we are team yellow by choice :D rare these days but although we are both impatient we knew that as soon as we found out we would have wished we didnt so we decided upon yellow :D I am so pleased we did now! 

have you had an easy preg? are your two pregs very different??


----------



## nuttymummy

oooooo ive seen that pram....it turns into ALLSORTS!!! and thats great having £250 off it too coz they aint cheap!
i suggest u get it out when u get home....give u time to practice with all the levers n buttons :rofl:

He understands to a certain extent....he came with me to the 4d scan and the sonographer was great....got him really involved coz he had to ring a little bell to wake his sister up!!

not long to go now anyway till u see what uve had inside u!!

yes these pregnancies have been quite different....felt SOOOO ill in my first pregnancy and could eat much....i was pretty much house bound for fear off fainting n throwing up whilst i was out. it was awful looking back on it really. i had cravings for chocolate with him.

with this one....ive eaten like a total PIG but had cravings for fruit!!! n went off chocolate for a while.

what are ur cravings? im guna see if i can guess a gender for u :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> Oooh, I have heard of the golden syrup ice cream but never seen it when I have space in my freezer (it's only tiny). But I *love* golden syrup sponge cake and I love it on toast and pancakes... mmmmm. :D
> 
> Just remembered, I had a horrid dream last night - that I weighed myself and I was 16 stone... now, I haven't weighed myself since about week 15, when I'd gained about 8lb from my (approx) pre-pregnancy weight (which was about 9.5 stone). I used to have eating disorders (anorexia and bulimia) and even though I've been recovered for years, it still feels weird to be above a certain weight... so I made the decision not to find out. The doc and midwife have never expressed concern so I figure I am ok. But last night my OH was wondering how heavy I am and I said I didn't know and didn't want to know but he wanted me to find out... I said I *might* weigh myself when I go into labour, but not before then. And then I have this nightmare that I did and I am 16 stone... eeeeek. I'd have had to have gained 90lb for that and I think I'd notice...

I've gained 30lbs and there's no way someone wouldn't notice that change. Your clothes wouldn't fit at all if you'd gained 90lbs!! Whoa. I think it was just an odd dream, there's no way you've gained that much. 

I've been on the verge of eating disorders in the past, and I think it's best for me not to weigh myself either. I get weighed every time I go to the doctor's (and the hospital -- yikes!), but we don't own a scale and I'm glad. I'm afraid that I'd starve my baby!


----------



## Jai_Jai

nuttymummy said:


> oooooo ive seen that pram....it turns into ALLSORTS!!! and thats great having £250 off it too coz they aint cheap!
> i suggest u get it out when u get home....give u time to practice with all the levers n buttons :rofl:
> 
> He understands to a certain extent....he came with me to the 4d scan and the sonographer was great....got him really involved coz he had to ring a little bell to wake his sister up!!
> 
> not long to go now anyway till u see what uve had inside u!!
> 
> yes these pregnancies have been quite different....felt SOOOO ill in my first pregnancy and could eat much....i was pretty much house bound for fear off fainting n throwing up whilst i was out. it was awful looking back on it really. i had cravings for chocolate with him.
> 
> with this one....ive eaten like a total PIG but had cravings for fruit!!! n went off chocolate for a while.
> 
> what are ur cravings? im guna see if i can guess a gender for u :)

:rofl: yes i think i need the next 11 weeks to practice with the buggy and all its marvellous manipulations!!

awww poor you being so poorly with DS

:rofl: well this is why I have been told girl - i went off choc totally in the beg and now all i can eat is fruit and salads etc at home I have:

2 punnets raspberries
1 punnett strawberries
bag of cherries
box of apricots
box of nectarines
bag of apples
a mango
a couple of plums
and a pineapple!!!

then my fridge is full with fresh salad and veg, i have gone off past a alot and the thought of eating pizza :sick:
i love chicken tonight peppercorn with rice and love mustard atm and have gone off sandwiches but used to love them toooo much and now i love marmite loads on my crumpets :D

I had mild nausea and gagged a bit in the beg and had a water infection and felt shattered - whole of 2nd tri felt great, now getting tired again....what else, my hair is nowhere near as shiney and spots i have never had in my life i was sooo lucky as a teenager and have had flawless skin - now i have spots all the time :rofl:

there we go - feel free to guess :pink: or :blue: hahaha

bet you wished you never asked!!! :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

_I'll _guess boy.


----------



## Boothh

i know i have put on 22lbs so far but my skinnies still fastened up until last week when he dropped down abit and the only thing different is my huge bump so god knows where it was gone, i know tbh my bum has gone bigger but i wouldnt have noticed if i hadnt got stretchies all over it hahaa, 

hopefully i wont get too much bigger cus i really am not looking forward to the dieting and excercise afterwards lol, 

being slightly unhelpful to myself i moved on this afternoon, after the tiffin, to chocolate fudge brownies and chocolate cake, and also banoffee muffins, 

im leaving the washing up to someone else though lol, x


----------



## Gabrielle

Gosh so much to read...lol you girls chat so much. hehe

I'm doing okay. My Fetal Fibernectin was positive yesterday..not a big surprise but we thought maybe just maybe it could be neagtive.....:( So just hanging out and praying NO contractions. Can't wait for my u/s on Friday with my peri and my hubby is coming too! yay.

About weight gain...um i've put on 30lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And remember i lost weight in the beginning. I have a nice round bump but my legs and arms, face and butt have all grown too. hehe. I honestly dont see it too much but i can tell when i put on certain clothes. I in general look like i have just a belly but really thers alot of extra fat hanging around. Oh well what you going to do?...i dont mind gaining this weight b/c i've always worked it off in the past. You girls will do it too!:)

I enjoy pregnancy and eat whatever i want!:) hehe. 

Jenna~ I think your having a little girl...:)


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh chatty ladies today! :happydance: love it!

Shiv, those banana choc muffins look SOOOO yummy! I am feeling a bit sick with the Tiffin now :rofl: should go easy for a while I think. Maybe later in the week I will have a go at banana muffins, sounds sooo good! 

Jai Jai, I will guess BOY for you, cos you're having lots of the same cravings as I've had it seems! 

Nutty how old is your little man? Do you plan on having any more after this little lady?? My friend just had a girl after having a boy first (he is now 4 I think) and although she really wanted another boy, I think she's delighted with her little lady: Her boy is a really sweet big brother already! I'd like at least two boys I think, and then maybe a girl... We're soooo glad this one is a boy though! We really hoped for a boy first :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh thats a great thing - i was talking to my close friend Jenny who has just had a boy and she put on 18 kilos and she said to me if i am gonna enjoy food and be fat at any time its now and i totally agree we obsess way too much all the time so we deserve some time off :D

Gabs u think I am having a girl?? you have always said boy :rofl: and where is you rjelly belly ticker btw???


----------



## Gabrielle

Idk why Jenna..but def think it's a girl lately for you....idk though could totally be wrong..lol. What do you think?

My tickers btw...always come off and then i dont have the siggies so just put this new one up.


----------



## Pippin

Evening ladies, hope you are all well and fit.

Only 5 more Mondays and Tuesdays till I finish work :happydance: how about that :yipee:

Jai_Jai I say boy too as that was the same for me (I'm exactly the same as Shadow in eating habits) but I often get this all wrong.


----------



## Jai_Jai

well thats more boys :D I think boy too - so we shall see :D exciting not knowing isn't it :dance:


----------



## Pippin

Personally it would drive me crazy hon but I'm just like that, I have to know and have everything 'now', it drives me nuts honestly!!! I wish I had more patients. It's nice knowing as I've bonded more in my head but I do envy you the surprise, I'm jealous of that. I like joining in the guessing.


----------



## ashnbump

hey hey ladies, not been on for a few days, hope you are all doing well! (its gonna be a long one guys sorry lol)

its been a busy few days for me n the bump actually, we had our 30 week appointment on Friday, which required a blood test, (does anyone know what this blood test is for vtw lol) the midwife tried TWICE to get blood from me, and failed miserably both times, much to my dismay as i bloody hate needles and blood tests! :( She had to refer me to the hospital phlebotomist in the end, which was for monday!

she also told me i have leukocytes in my urine, which im led to believe, could mean a UTI? is that right? I've never had anything not normal with my urine test results before so i am a little worried, even thought the midwife told me not to be. She sent off my pee to be tested anyway so i'm sure she'll tell me more next week when i go for my 32 week appointment!

Annnyyywwaayy, went to the hospital for said blood test yesterday and oh my word, the woman who took the blood, she was amazing! I was terrified but i can honestly say i barely even felt it :wohoo: and off went the bloods, to be tested for god knows what :rofl:

Today i tackled the laundry, as in 'The Baby Laundry' and bugga me!!! I started doing her blankets and bedding etc at 10 am this morning, washed all that in fairy non-bio, stuck it on the line and started the sleepsuits and vests, holy cow, i only finished at 9pm!!!! and and and i've not even started her little outfits (to be started later this month i think lol)!

I'm really glad i started the washing actually, i was a bit unsure of when to start as i'm ever so scared of tempting fate etc, but whats meant to be will be regardless of washed clothes and built furniture etc, but after how tiring today has been, i'm glad i've done some of it, as it really was hard work :rofl:

also decided to set up our absolutely wonderful pram today! I LOVE IT! :happydance: i have been putting it off due to silly old wives tales (again) but i decided i need to actually know how to work the bloody thing before our girlie comes (babies can come early too!) and i am glad i got it out as i know exactly what does what now :wohoo:

anyway hope you are all doing well etc not long for some of us now!! xx


----------



## smith87999

Well girls... it has been ages since I last posted... but I have been reading and keeping up with you all...

All the dessert talk has me baking some fudge brownies... Yummy.... can't wait till they are done...:)

Gabs... so the FN test came back positive:shock:... so that means that in the next 2 weeks you may have your little one:shock:... isn't that right? Glad you haven't had any contractions lately... 

As to the surprise of finding out what you are having... we are getting very excited... everyone else thinks a girl... "because you couldn't possibly have 4 boys" but I keep calling the bump "he".... so we will see.... I had my last baby 2 weeks from today... that scares me a little... as I have done nothing in the way of getting the room and clothes ready for this baby...:rofl:

And for the scary stories of things happening in third trimester... try not to think about them too much... cause once the baby comes there will be other stories...and as they grow other stories.... It is like you decide to live with a piece of you heart out side of your body when you have a child... there will always be something you could worry about... just enjoy your life, your pregnancy, your baby, your child.... because you can't control everything and you could waste away your whole life worrying about something that will most likely never happen to you.... Just the motto I have tried to live by with my 3 boys so far....:)

I left a message for an appointment for a 4-D ultrasound... hopefully as soon as they can fit me in... as I will be 32 weeks this sunday....:yipee:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls :hugs: I'm back. Hope you are all OK xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi girls!
Gabs i'm so pleased that your not having contractions xx fingers crossed xx

Laura i was thiking of you yesterday glad your okay hun xx

Jenna i will put my last £5 on your wrigglebum being a boy xx

As for me i have finished Elinors blanket i'm so pleased with it it's not perfect but it's from my heart so i'm sure she will love it!! I will post a pic soon!! 
I didn't get to make my tiffin as me and DS have been struck down with a stomach bug - LOVELY!! DH finally confessed that he is terrified of Elinors condition so thats why he hasn't been getting close to the bump i cried like a baby when he said this because i have been feeling like i'm the only one thats worried :(
Well i hope that everyone else is doing okay your all in my thoughts xx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I can't, for the life of me, remember who on team yellow put up 4D ultrasound pictures and I said that their baby looked like a girl. I'm trying to remember if it was jai_jai ('cause that would be silly with my boy guess) but I think it might have been jelr?? GOSH, I hate pregnancy brain.


----------



## niki .

Hey just saw this thread and thought id post that im due august 2nd but dont know my babies sex


----------



## elly75

Hi ladies, just checking in on what everyone's up to.


----------



## Gabrielle

Ashnbump...leukocytes could very well mean a UTI..but sometimes they are just present in the urine and after cultured there is no infection. Are you having any symptoms of a uti? Don't worry too much!:)

All you girls got all your rooms ready and things bought! I'm jealous.....we havent even FOR SURE picked out a room we liked. It's between two different ones.....grr We better get moving considering this baby could be here soon.Knock on wood.

Laura~glad to hear from you and that all is well. I know the feeling of being scared for baby coming and not being ready. I had Gavin about a week from now so it's VERY scary specially with a two Positive FFN......eeks! 

All you girls and your yummy desserts!! Jealous.....someone send me some. My hubby made me banana bars.....yum yum. :) I'm feeling quite yucky tonight..a few contractions and some loose stools. Also i feel constantly "wet" down there..but i dont think it's fluid.....???


----------



## tmr1234

niki congrats ona august baby and wellcome


----------



## Jai_Jai

w4b - it wasn't me don;t worry so your boy guess is still valid :D i would be too worried to get a 4d scan in case i saw something :rofl: i really don't want to know!! we will have to do a proper guess the sex/weight thing for everyone closer to times maybe-although there are loads of us :rofl:

Gabs - oh no!!! i hope your not going into labour!! how often are your contractions?? oh Jack pleeeease stay in :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Morning ladies! Hope stomach-bug-struck gals is feeling better and contracting girls are feeling relaxed this morning! I had to cycle in this morning, thanks to the tube strike, but it was fine really. Bump would prefer it if I didn't though, so hopefully the tubes will get working soon!

Had an email from my mum this morning which made me a bit :( My Grandma has quite suddenly developed dementia, and can sometimes say quite cruel things. Apparently she told my aunt, whose son killed himself just before Christmas, that she would never be a grandmother now. My mum felt terrible when my aunt told her, because she has three grandchildren already and this one on the way. My aunt has another child, but she's recently divorced and I think my aunt thinks that grandkids have passed her by (I'm not so sure, my cousin is only 33 and has plenty of time if she wants children).

Anyway, now I feel guilty and sad for my aunt, and bad for my Grandma, as she doesn't know what she's saying. Add to this my MiL who decided to ring me up to tell me that a family friend is having a miscarriage at 14 weeks 'but we're not supposed to know'. Well, don't tell me then. It really can't help to have a gabby family friend telling all and sundry about a deeply personal tragedy.

Right. sorry to be a downer, but a bit glum this morning.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: sorry for such a bad start to the day Aunty E - I hope it gets better for you soon xx


----------



## ShadowRat

:( :( Aunty E, that's a bit of a crappy start to the day. I know how hard it is when the older generation develop dementia. My OH's gran is 84 and is just starting to fray a bit around the edges. Keeps thinking that my OH is still with his nasty ex and when we try to tell her she is going to be a great grandmother again she just says stuff like "Oh, not another one. When will that woman stop having babies?" (LOL which incidentally is a pretty fair comment to be aimed at OH's ex!!!) She's also started to be really nasty to my OH's mother (her daughter) even though she is the one who takes the most time to take care of her etc. in the family...

Hope it doesn't bum you out too much: Old people are just "like that" sometimes. 

Gabs, eeeeep at more contractions... Do take it very easy honey, and let us all know how things are progressing. FX that Jack can keep staying put!!

Welcome to the group Nikki (and the couple of others whose names I forget I'm afraid who popped up recently :) ) Yay for August babies!!

tmr.. HOW early were you up today?!? Was Rueben poorly? Or do you always get up at that ungodly hour?!? Hehehe

I'm still in bed, as yesterday was a particularly painful day, so OH insisted that I give the whole "bed-rest" thing another shot and he brought my brekkie up to me this morning :happydance:

Right now, though, it looks as though the Poo Fairy is making an appearance, so I'll have to get out of this bed!!! LOL

Shadow xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay girls so I went to bed after taking my medication and I slept all night. Only to wake up at 5am feeling quite nauseous and I'm contracting about every 9-10mintues!!!!:( Hubby left for work and told me to call him ASAP if I go into the hospital.


Heres the dilema..i was waiting to see if they would stop but they havent and now I'm trying to call the hospital...and my phone says call failed everytime i try to call!!!! and i tried hubbies phone, my mother in law, my mum.......my phone wont work. !!

I've sent a text message to my sitter and it says it sent so hopefully she'll help me out. 

Girls please pray for me I'm very nervous right now..i know i need to get in and get these to stop before they start changing my cervix...:(


----------



## Gabrielle

Aunty E..so sorry to hear your down in the dumps and the news about your grandma...:(...hugs

My grandma has alztimers and she's to the point where she doesnt have a clue whats going on and barely talks. I remember when she use to say mean things and steal things a few years ago. She even told us she had 3 other children that she gave up for adoption!!!!! ......and SHE DID....we found out who they were!! CRAZY I KNOW> 
She also fell last week and broke her hip and just had hip surgery..that poor lady i feel terrible for her but also for all of us b/c its so hard to see her like that and my family takes care of her b/c they refuse to put her in a nursing home...:( 

Hugs to you I understand and it's hard but just try to do your best to understand it and spend lots of time with her if you can. It will make you feel better in the long run.


----------



## Jai_Jai

shit gabs!!! do you want me to call your hospital for you!?! or your hubby??


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay I was waiting but my phone still will only text. I've texted hubby but I'm wonderin he may not have service or his is doing the same thing....? I've texted my sitter and she can take the boys but I'm going to drive to my mil's b/c they would of course rather go there. I'll call the ob floor from her house and then most likely go in. I just can't show up without calling to let them know...

Wish me luck girls. Hope I'll be back.......WITHOUT a baby. HUGS


----------



## nuttymummy

jai jai...that a hell of a lot of fruit!!! but what healthy cravings to have!
seeing as ur exactly the same as me....spots come from nowhere etc...im going to say girl, although the pic of your neat bump...and id say boy!!! with this pregnancy ive accumulated love handles!!! i think ill stick with girl for you though :)

shadow.......my little boy is 3. OH wants another baby (which is really odd coz he only wanted one at first!) but im happy with the one of each!

hope ur ok gabs xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh gabs i will be thinking and praying for you i really really hope all is ok - im so sorry this has started again :cry: be brave and i know it will be ok - come on jack please stay in for Mummy

oh babe i will cross everything i can for you 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

nuttymummy said:


> jai jai...that a hell of a lot of fruit!!! but what healthy cravings to have!
> seeing as ur exactly the same as me....spots come from nowhere etc...im going to say girl, although the pic of your neat bump...and id say boy!!! with this pregnancy ive accumulated love handles!!! i think ill stick with girl for you though :)

:rofl: although I think boy hun I have got love handles!!! i have never had them before :blush:


----------



## m_t_rose

Gabrielle said:


> Okay I was waiting but my phone still will only text. I've texted hubby but I'm wonderin he may not have service or his is doing the same thing....? I've texted my sitter and she can take the boys but I'm going to drive to my mil's b/c they would of course rather go there. I'll call the ob floor from her house and then most likely go in. I just can't show up without calling to let them know...
> 
> Wish me luck girls. Hope I'll be back.......WITHOUT a baby. HUGS

Hope everything is okay and they can stop the contractions now. :hugs:


----------



## ashnbump

good luck to you gabs, i hope everything goes ok

stay put little one mummy isnt ready yet! xxxx


----------



## nuttymummy

wishing gabs lots of luck....hopefully the bubs will sit tight for a while longer yet!! but at least we know bubs has got an ace survival rate if it were to come.
:hugs:

lol jai jai.....im definitely going to stick with girl then! lmao


----------



## Aunty E

Any news Gabs? Hope bubs is settling back in for another two months.


----------



## ShadowRat

Eeeeep... Gabs :hugs: I really hope you get in and get those contractions sorted!!! Stay put little Jack!!!


----------



## tmr1234

thinking of you gabby hope baby stays put


----------



## cleckner04

Phew! Being away from here wears me out when I actually get back on and read. To the new girls, could you just PM me to put your name on the list as there is just too much jumble to sort through for me to catch up today?!

Gabs, we love you dear and we are sending positive vibes your way!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

fingers well and truly crossed for you, Gabby. thinking of you and baby and the rest of your family.


----------



## Ducky77

yes, I do hope everything is ok with Gabby and Jack. will pray for them


----------



## cleckner04

I thought I'd cheer up our thread a bit. I bought some more clothes last week, and they should be here Saturday but while I was overly bored a few days ago I made a collage of the online pictures. :blush::rofl::rofl: I know I am a total dork but they are just too darned cute. :headspin:


----------



## xxCarolinexx

I am loving all those pretty girlie clothes Cleckner!! How cute!! And quite a collection you have there for your little lady.. :D:D

I haven't bought any clothes yet for my princess as my sister is passing me down tons of stuff from her little girl (she had her in April). So I've been concentrating on other stuff like getting the nursery done etc. Although I can't say I haven't been VERY tempted :rofl: The baby clothes are all so cute nowadays!!! Especially for girls!


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks hun! I've been trying to not go overboard. I believe I'm officially done with the buying of baby things though. Believe it or not, I'm sick of it. :rofl: I never thought that day would come. haha.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I hope Gabby and the baby are okay. It's too soon to meet the little guy! He's gotta get a little fatter first! :(

Cleckner -- Cute little girl clothes! I kind of want to go on a shopping spree for baby clothes, but I have so much already... and some other things to do with my money. (Have no income, so once I spend something, it's gone forever.... :cry: )


----------



## Pippin

Cleckner I love it!! I don't have half that many pieces maybe I should do more shopping!


----------



## cleckner04

Random post but over the weekend we were in a store and the woman behind me in line was just STARING at my bump. She is like 'when are you due?' I told her August. And her response was to get huge eyes at my bump and go 'woooowwwww, is it a girl?' .....What is that all about?!! Does she think I'm huge or something?! LOL!! :rofl::rofl: I told her yes its a girl and than quickly exited the store. But I couldn't get her out of my head for like an hour afterwards. She had such a strong WOW reaction that left me confused and I still am! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Cleckner I love it!! I don't have half that many pieces maybe I should do more shopping!

Thanks hun! Well, those clothes go from newborn all the way to 12 months so it definately looks like alot!


----------



## Pippin

Ahhh I see that's a good idea, I have one at 6 months but that's it most is 0-3. That doesn't sound a lot to me then... cool still means I can still go shopping :blush: a not feel guilty. xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Random post but over the weekend we were in a store and the woman behind me in line was just STARING at my bump. She is like 'when are you due?' I told her August. And her response was to get huge eyes at my bump and go 'woooowwwww, is it a girl?' .....What is that all about?!! Does she think I'm huge or something?! LOL!! :rofl::rofl: I told her yes its a girl and than quickly exited the store. But I couldn't get her out of my head for like an hour afterwards. She had such a strong WOW reaction that left me confused and I still am! :rofl::rofl:

I had a similar awkward experience recently... at the hospital labor and delivery ward tour!! This older woman sat next to me while we were waiting for the tour to start and she asked me when I was due, so I told her, and she said "Oh, you're so small though! My daughter is due August 11th and she's huge! She's right over there! Has he dropped yet?" I responded with "I dunno..." and that ended that conversation. I think I was trying to send psychic signals to my OH to save me from her. :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Ahhh I see that's a good idea, I have one at 6 months but that's it most is 0-3. That doesn't sound a lot to me then... cool still means I can still go shopping :blush: a not feel guilty. xxx

hehe. You should never feel guilty about splurging on LO. They are only tiny once and they look so darned cute in anything we dress them in that it's hard not to want it all. :happydance: My thought is, as long as I have a picture of each little outfit on her, it will all be worth it. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Waiting4Baby said:


> I had a similar awkward experience recently... at the hospital labor and delivery ward tour!! This older woman sat next to me while we were waiting for the tour to start and she asked me when I was due, so I told her, and she said "Oh, you're so small though! My daughter is due August 11th and she's huge! She's right over there! Has he dropped yet?" I responded with "I dunno..." and that ended that conversation. I think I was trying to send psychic signals to my OH to save me from her. :blush:

Aww. :rofl: At least she was pointing out how small you are. I am baffled as to what the woman gawking at me meant by her comments. :dohh:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

On a similar note, I HATE when people tell me that my bump is small! It sure as hell hasn't felt small in months! I can hardly get off the couch (it's really, really hard, which makes having to pee every five seconds that much more annoying), and I've resorted to only wearing flip-flops even though they hurt my feet because I can't bend enough to tie my shoes! The next time someone tells me it's small, I'll punch them in the face! (Not really, but I sure want to.) :hissy: Ohhh that pisses me off. People need to just shut their mouths about pregnant ladies' tummies unless they're just saying "You look great!". They think that saying you're small or big is somehow a compliment... I think it's usually going to be insulting.


----------



## cleckner04

I dunno, I'd rather be called small than be told I look huge. :rofl: But I see what your saying. Our couch sinks in when sat on, which normaly is SOO comfy. But now I have to have DH shove me out of it. :rofl: I end up doing this rocking back and forth motion to build up momentum so he can shove me the rest of the way out. But from looking at pictures of bumps on here, I'm not nearly as big as others that are close to my due date so I'm not complaining a bit.


----------



## Mary Jo

wow, Cleck, that IS a lot of things!!! we have a small fraction of that, but we're also hoping to get some hand-me-down's from OH's sister, who had her little boy in April. only thing is, OH's other sister is also having a boy in early Sept, so I don't know how much we'll actually get and how (if it is at all) the stuff will get divided up!

I actually really want to know because we only have like a few days' worth of clothes for the poor baby... and I know we have plenty of time to get more, I want to get on and do the laundry. I cleared out 2 drawers of my clothes today, some going under the bed in storage and the rest to a charity shop, and have filled the 2 drawers with mostly baby sheets and blankets and cloth nappies, as well as the few bits of clothes... it feels more real now they're actually put away rather than hanging about in bags and boxes. :)

I was rather brutal (though not brutal enough really) and have sent some really nice clothes to charity, things that I seriously doubt I'll ever fit into again. New starts and all, though, and should I ever be under 9 stone again ( :rofl: ) I can always buy nice new things. I'm not really bothered about the weight issue, it's all just something that comes along with a baby, and it's a dream come true to be pregnant at all so I am NOT complaining. My dream (nightmare) was bizarre though... and I am still not getting on any scales any time soon. I just don't need even a temporary flicker of *anything* about it, which is kind of why I got shut of the clothes... they'll just make me feel bad if I ever try them and can't get in them so it's best they are gone.


----------



## cleckner04

I'd have to say I'm still comfortably pregnant. I still sleep on my back even. :blush: I have a few moments where I realize I'm getting bigger like trying to get to the sink to do dishes and stupid things like that. But overall, I am loving being pregnant right now.

Random hilarious Edit: DH and I were getting frisky last night. It got awkward when I couldn't get comfortable and he'd try 'bending' me around and I couldn't breath cause everything was shoved up into my lungs. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

:rofl: We do the same thing (and so does our couch)!! I kind of inch myself toward the edge, and then rock to get momentum going, and he gives my butt a good push up. Really helps a lot! Probably doesn't help all that much that I sit in the spot with the foot rest, and it's always up because I like to put my laptop there... so I have to go to the side of it to get up.


----------



## Mary Jo

oh, and people have been telling me how big I am, like I'm about to pop soon or something... we took a few pics last week but I think it's the angle that makes me look big...

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/NicPreg2.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/NicPreg5.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

I can just picture all the pregnant women across the world rocking themselves back and forth trying to stand up. :rofl: 

I can't let DH sleep on the outside of the bed anymore because I have to roll my way out to pee in the middle of the night. Our bed is pushed against the wall so there is only one way out and I definately can't climb over him to get there. I just do a rolling manuveur and pray that I land with my feet on the floor.


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> oh, and people have been telling me how big I am, like I'm about to pop soon or something... we took a few pics last week but I think it's the angle that makes me look big...
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/NicPreg2.jpg
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/NicPreg5.jpg

You look pretty big to me. :blush: But only because I know how small you were from the start so it's a big difference since the last picture I've seen. When I saw those pictures on facebook, I was actually really jealous cause your carrying right up there whereas my bump just kinda hangs down low. :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

I'm not all that big right now. I love my bump. I had to go to the dr unexpectedly today as I woke up with severe irritation down there. It has been going on for a bit now but would get better than worse again. I mentioned it to the dr I saw on friday and it didn't seem like she cared...the only thing she cared about was preterm labor symptoms! I am thankfully having none of those but do know when I get dehydrated because I get period type cramps...so I have to watch those! Fortunately I saw my primary OB today and she just treated it like a visit so that I wouldn't have to come back next friday. 

I hope baby Jack stays for you gabs. I am just so sleepy right now!


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> I'm not all that big right now. I love my bump. I had to go to the dr unexpectedly today as I woke up with severe irritation down there. It has been going on for a bit now but would get better than worse again. I mentioned it to the dr I saw on friday and it didn't seem like she cared...the only thing she cared about was preterm labor symptoms! I am thankfully having none of those but do know when I get dehydrated because I get period type cramps...so I have to watch those! Fortunately I saw my primary OB today and she just treated it like a visit so that I wouldn't have to come back next friday.
> 
> I hope baby Jack stays for you gabs. I am just so sleepy right now!

Did you get it figured out what is making you irritated? 



I hope we get updated on Gabs soon! I keep thinking about her and don't even want to leave the computer for the fear of missing something important.


----------



## cleckner04

Yay Gabrielle is alright!! :happydance:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> oh, and people have been telling me how big I am, like I'm about to pop soon or something... we took a few pics last week but I think it's the angle that makes me look big...
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/NicPreg2.jpg
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/NicPreg5.jpg

Sorry, but you do look big! Not grossly big, just... big. But maybe that's because you're carrying pretty high up? My boy's so far down, he won't get out of my cervix! Sometimes it feels like he hits me right in the vagina. It's sooo uncomfortable. I can just imagine his little hands and feet sticking out of my vagina every time he does that. And you're probably carrying very forward. Do you think you the bump looks big from the front?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabs is in hospital atm - they have hooked her up to monitor the contractions and have given her drugs to try and sto them - they have also given her steroids to make Jacks lungs stronger in case they can't stop the labour! Please pray for her :hugs: 

Oh Gabs I hope they can stop it and Jack stays in!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh Cleck - crossed posts - has she updated someone somewhere?!!?!


----------



## overcomer79

Yea, cleck...it is a severe yeast infection...grrrr


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> oh Cleck - crossed posts - has she updated someone somewhere?!!?!

She wrote an update in the thread about her going to the hospital.


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> Yea, cleck...it is a severe yeast infection...grrrr

Yikes!! I bet that isn't comfortable. :hug: to you!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, thank goodness she's okay! 

Ugh, I need some Rolaids now. :cry: I don't know if it's stress or too many cookies... horrible, horrible heartburn now! It only hit a few minutes ago!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh thank god she is ok


----------



## nuttymummy

u think ur having a hard time with big bumps lol......i get the shocked look constantly and lots of comments!...'UR NEVER GUNA MAKE IT TILL AUGUST!'...'OMG TRACEY UR HUGE!!' is a favourite that they use!

i was in a shop and they asked how long i had left (9 at the time) a girl walked in with a petite bump and she only had 6 weeks left to go...and yep...she was HALF the size of me!!!

this was 19 weeks:
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/193.jpg
this was 22 weeks:
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/222weeks4crop.jpg
this was 27 weeks:
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/276weeks.jpg


i am now 32 weeks....so u can only imagine the size i am :rofl: will have to take some more pics soon!


----------



## cleckner04

Oh my nuttymummy!! Oddly enough, I wish I was that big! I keep waiting but no matter how much I wait, I feel like I'm not changing enough! :rofl: This is your second baby though right?!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I felt the urge to take some pictures just now... of little baby socks!! OMG. Socks drive me loony! Little baby socks... awwwwww. There's nothing cuter in the world (except maybe babies themselves). Kittens and puppies have nothin' on baby socks.

The last one is his play yard! Filled with his clothes and blankets and stuff that I got at the baby shower and washed the other day... because I need to clean out the dressers that we'll be using temporarily. We're leaving the play yard out and assembled, hoping that we can teach the cats not to get in it before the baby's actually here (might be a bit much to be trying to train them with the new baby here). 

I'll have to take better pictures of my bump later today. I haven't done that in a while because it doesn't seem to me to be growing all that much anymore.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4









002.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4









003.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah second baby.....and ive got love handles with this one :rofl:

u REALLY dont wanna be this big.....the backache, stretchmarks n uncomfortableness (a new word i made lol) is unreal!!

this was me in my first pregnancy........reversing and turning beepers were needed!!! lol
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/mecropped2.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> yeah second baby.....and ive got love handles with this one :rofl:
> 
> u REALLY dont wanna be this big.....the backache, stretchmarks n uncomfortableness (a new word i made lol) is unreal!!
> 
> this was me in my first pregnancy........reversing and turning beepers were needed!!! lol
> https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/mecropped2.jpg

:rofl: Don't even get me started with stretchmarks. I've had em growing since around week 10. I feel like I may be tough competition when it comes to stretchmarks. :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I wonder if anyone else feels like that... seems like I "popped" and got HUGE and now it seems like it's not really changing (but my thighs, hips, and ass sure seem to be growing!).


----------



## nuttymummy

lol.....road map??!!
or in my dads words about my mums stomach......a withered orange :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

waiting4baby.....i seemed to grow loads all at once n they said u will probably stay the same size for a while n have another little growth spurt later on.....but i just seemed to have got bigger n bigger :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

A withered orange. OMG. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

I truly think big bumps are the cutest though. I know it probably sucks in reality but I just love seeing pictures of big bumps. I get so envious. :blush:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i love bumps :cloud9:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol.....i'll have to take some more bump pics.....trouble is, its hard to find tops to fit coz my bump usually just bulges out the bottom and i might aswell not be wearing one :rofl:

u never know...u might have a 'spurt' and youll be as big as a whale like me lol


----------



## cleckner04

I think pregnant women tend to get offended too easily when it comes to their bumps though. About people staring and such. Because really people only stare because we are FABULOUS. :happydance::rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

oo im good on that issue!!

people comment all the time n i just burst out laughing.

even when a woman at my sons nursery said.....'id offer to let u sit here but you probably wouldnt be able to get back up afterwards...its quite low'

lol i just burst out laughing and said....yep ur right!! id need a crane!


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl::rofl:

We have a 15 foot above ground pool that DH bought this summer cause I kept complaining about the heat. Well you have to climb up the ladder to get in and it is getting harder and harder to do these days because the ladder is kinda cheaply built and wobbly. His comment just last night is that he's going to rent a forklift to lift me up and just roll me off the end of it into the pool. :rofl::rofl: He's so sweet isn't he?! :cloud9::rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

nuttymummy said:


> lol.....i'll have to take some more bump pics.....trouble is, its hard to find tops to fit coz my bump usually just bulges out the bottom and i might aswell not be wearing one :rofl:
> 
> u never know...u might have a 'spurt' and youll be as big as a whale like me lol

I got a bunch of these tank tops from Motherhood Maternity that I just LOVE... turns out the smalls are too short for me now, my bump sticks out the bottom just like you said! So I had to go up to medium to fit into them... especially since I could pull the small ones down to cover the bottom of my bump (and the elastic on my shorts), but then my boobs would be hanging out the top! The mediums are looser, but they're long enough... for now! Hopefully I can still wear them later on or I might have to switch to some summer dresses or something....

CLECKNER -- I am so jealous that you have your own pool! I have to use other people's pools when it gets to hot (and I feel like moving around enough to swim). Even our dogs have their own pool! (Lol, it's a little $10 thick plastic kiddy pool, but the one dog sure loves it.)


----------



## tmr1234

cleckner love the cloths

mary jo you look good 

overcomer hope it clears fast for u

on the note of big bumps i dnt think iam "that" big but every time iv been in to the coop the ladys say my god ur getting big but iam not 1/2 the size i was with my son at this stage.

i was turning over in bed last night and was thing dose any 1 else have to do a 10point turn to get on there outher side my oh was saying that it took me so long to turn that he will give me a push lol

Lucas seems to have huccups all the time at the min. and also getting a bit worryed that this lo is gunna be a girl i dnt know why but i have this feeling that its a girl. any way have a good day


----------



## Boothh

ahaha im exactly the same i cannot get out of bed for anything, i have to climb over OH when he's here too because my side of the bed is pushed against the wall, 
when i wake up to pee though god i have to get to the bathroom fast, i have never woken up to pee before being pg i really resent getting out of bed,

yesterday i was so tired, does anyone have any idea my iron tablets will take to kick in? this is the third day of taking them and i still feel tired as anything, 

yesterday i got up at 7am with OH then went back to bed at 8am til 11am i got up and sat on the sofa for a few hours had some lunch and was on the laptop, by 2pm i needed to have a nap i went back to bed til 6pm! wtf, 

then went to ikea and to see my dad for abit got back at 9pm and was asleep by 10pm i even missed big brother!!

im sick of having no energy, im going to try and power through today cus i have stuff to do, though i bet it wont end up getting done. 

i need to go out and buy my nieces birthday presents, and im supposed to be having lunch with my mum and sister, but i really dont know if i feel upto it, :/

hope everyone is okay! xx


----------



## Boothh

Ooo also i have picked and bought LOs going home outfit, i have a little hand knitted green cardigan to go with it too to keep him warm! 
so tell me what you think :)

https://i39.tinypic.com/maa0cg.jpg
https://i43.tinypic.com/2e1vxuf.jpg


----------



## nuttymummy

boothh....OMG that is mega cute!!! where did u get it from?

yea....we will all be wearing dresses soon just to stop the bump from crawling out of our tops!

i also take AGES turning over in bed......and make lots of grunting noises to go with it!!!


----------



## Boothh

theyre from asda haha, and it was only 5pounds think the shoes were 3pounds, i decided not to spend too much on his clothes because he is only going to be in them for a couple of weeks so why waste money i should be saving for our house, lol xx


----------



## nuttymummy

true!!! i got most of my clothes given, or i bought a job lot off ebay for hardly anything!!


----------



## Boothh

i bought all mine new but most are from asda/tesco/primark/matalan, 

got a few bits from next and some other places, but i really cant see the point in going over the top, when all the baby wants is to be comfy, i doubt he will really care where i got his clothes from until hes alot older lol x


----------



## Aunty E

Lovely clothes gals! I've bought a few bits and pieces (mostly very boyish for some reason) from eBay by various scandinavian companies, because I love love love their prints. I'm having an Ikea baby ;) Anyway, when they're all here, I'll take some piccies. Imogen won't mind some slightly tomboyish stuff, and if we ever have a boy, I can resuse it. :)

The kitties are stretching the limits of my tolerance at the moment - one of them has a tummy upset, and to be fair, we know that our cats carry giardia, and the one who has an upset tummy is the newest and has probably just been infected and it's not really her fault, but she pooped in the enamel bath tons this week, which is hard to destain. So I locked the bathroom. I got home last night to a bed covered in cat diarrhoea. So I had to strip everything down, pretreat, and then wash it (including my duvet and two matress toppers). In the course of the evening, whilst I was doing this washing, she pooped in the bath twice more. I know it's not her fault, and they do eliminate in inappropriate places when they're poorly, but omigod was I tired of cat poo by the time I went to bed.

And my lovely fwufy wyffy boycat brought me a mouse. Whole. And left it at my feet. bleurgh. I want my OH to come back from Japan and deal with the cat poop and dead mice. :(


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Aunty E that's not fun!! I hope you're being very careful cleaning up that cat poop whilst preggers? I'm sure you are though. 
Cleck, your girlie stuff is TOTALLY adorable, really makes me want a girl LOL There's so much lovely choice for girls, isn't there? Lucky Emma :)
Oh Boothh, that outfit is just adorable! I love it so much that I went straight to Asda's website, was *this close* to ordering it and then when it asked for my bank card details I realised that I would have to get OH to bring me my wallet, and he would NOT be pleased at me buying more baby clothes!! :rofl: We SERIOUSLY don't need any more... But the little SHOES! And that cuuuute caterpillar!!! I might be tempted later on hehehe...

So I'm still in bed, with OH taking care of me and bringing me breakfast etc. It's just so painful and tiring to try getting up, I have needed a sort of "run-up" to it the last few days: I tend to wake up at about 10:00 am, then OH brings me lovely breakfast and my laptop, I eat brekkie and chill out in bed till about 12:30/1:00 when I have gathered the energy to get up and dressed and stuff. I'm pretty much always back in bed at about 10:00 pm, but that's ok, because at least for the few hours that I'm "up" I have a bit more energy to actually do stuff! 

Today we have a technician guy working in our garden putting up a massive wheelchair ramp out the back door, so that if and when I get my EPIOC (electric wheelchair) the back door will be my main entrance/exit from the house. As it is, there are a few steps out the back, so this way I will be independent with my lecky chair and can do stuff like go to the shops on my OWN! What a novelty hehehe... 

Aaaanyway, hope everyone is having a lovely day today :)

Shadow xxx


----------



## Boothh

oh shadow you should deffo buy it! its even cuter when you have it in your hands, i did get all teary eyed when i laid it out with the cardigan and stuff just thinking, wow hes going to be here soon wearing that, im so bloody hormonal! hahaha, xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Aaawwww :D bless you! Hmmm I'm thinking that my knitted green hoodie would look dead cute with it, too... I may just have to sneak my bank cards out later when OH isn't paying attention and order it! 

But right now is Poo Fairy time! :dust:

*Love to share my intimate life details with you all!*

xxxx


----------



## Boothh

yeah hahaha the green knitted cardigan i have goes really good with it! 
im working myself up to get ready for lunch im actually quite hungry now :/


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey Boothh, you prolly told us before *baby brain* but what does JDS stand for?? Or is it a seeecret?? *is very nosey* hehehe...


----------



## Boothh

it stands forrrr Jesse David Schofield :) i think thats the first time iv wrote it down haha, your going to have me crying shadow! hahaha xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwwwww!!! That's so sweet :D

And I feel privileged that you'd share it with us :) Jesse is a lovely name, and I also love names that you can shorten to initials like "JD" hehe. I remember when I first told Vincent's name on here, and looking at it written down is somehow so magical isn't it?? That's a little life that we're shaping! 

:hugs:

Shadow xx


----------



## Boothh

haha jesse was the only boys name we ever agreed on, 
and OH hated david but it was a promise i made to my uncle a long time ago because he helped me out alot when i was younger, 

the main selling point for jesse david was the JD bit because OH is obsessed with scrubs lmao! xx


----------



## Aunty E

I've been reasonably careful with cat poop. Our cats have had bowel issues for a long time though, so I reckon I've probably had toxoplasmosis already. It would be a miracle if I hadn't. Thing is, I can't totally remove the risk unless I move the cats out and completely clean the house, so I'm not going to be overly precious about it. The poop needs cleaning, and so I clean it. I didn't eat anything in the house yesterday if that's any consolation!

After the two pushchairs incident, I am also not allowed to buy baby stuff at the moment :) So I bought new furniture for the new house instead :dohh:


----------



## Sam_Star

Hello today ladies!! 
Booth i love the outfit hun!! Shadow you should buy one too then when JD and Vincent are born you can each take pics and post them!!
Sorry to hear about the cat poop Auntie E but if its any consilation i'm up to my elbows in baby poop!!!
I phoned my consultant earlier to see why we haven't been given an appointment since having the amnio and MRI i cant believe it but they actually forgot about me!!! After all the bad news and tests we had to have done they just go and forget about us?!?!?! So i have an appointment for monday at 11 which i'm quite looking forward too!
Also have my GTT tomorrow and u=i have to have my anti d - Oh the joys of being pregnant!!!


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you are all well. Just a quick post as had a rough couple of days. Sickness is back with a vengence :( Sick all over the floor this morning as it took me completely by suprise :(

We've decided that DF has all the responsibility of LOs going home outfit. He is going to go and buy something when LO arrives :D Altho over the last few weeks, we've both got a "boy" feeling creeping in :D

Shadow - great news about your ramp being done, bet you can't wait for your chair :D

Aunty E - thats not good about your cats. I'm bad enough cleaning up my own sick let alone cats runny poo :( Get bat soon Uncle E :rofl:

Boothh - loooooove that outfit, it is sooo cute :D

tmr - know what you mean about the 10 point turn. Df has finally realised we need a new bed as ours has gotten so sqeaky :D

cleckner - def agree with the sensitivity issue. I'm immensly proud of my bump and love it now its much more noticeable :D

nuttymummy and MJ - you both look fab :D Your bumps are fantastic :D

W4B - loving your LOs socks, you'll be very disappointed to hear I only have 6 pairs, and they are all white :rofl:

Great news about Gabs being OK, hope shes up and about v. soon :)


----------



## Vici

O, and I had my 28 week blood results this morning and all is fine, still waiting on GTT :) And i was measuring 33cm this morning but we already know from Fridays scan that LO is huuuuge :D


----------



## nuttymummy

sorry ur not feeling well vici......hope it eases off for you.
i hate feeling ill :(


----------



## rubyrose

Thats good news about your blood test results vici, keep meaning to get mine done but been so busy keep forgetting! Your deffo gonna have a big bubs measuring 33cm!! xx


----------



## Aunty E

socks! I have no socks... Oh rats.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: socks!!! no socks?? hehehe that is one thing i almost forgot to get, until my friend gave me some really tiny cute winnie the pooh socks - love them!!! so i bought more :D

Vici - so sorry you feeling so poorly again :hugs: take it easy!!!

Aunty E - that sucks about the cat poo i cant stand clearing up runny dog poo - does it smell as bad? :sick: think i would do a vici :rofl:

nuttymumy - how u feelin today? i had my hit of cherries this am then came home and made a raspberry, strawberry and mango smoothie mmmmm yum!!

Shadow!! thats great news about your ramp!!! does that mean they have ok'd the elec chair? also what happened with ur b:witch: of a landlord and the water thing and not alloing you rails etc?

Gabs - how u feeling today?? hope u r resting up :hugs:

Samstar - what was the amnio and mri for? i must have missed all of that :blush: maybe it was before i arrived!! is ur LO called Elinor? cant believe they forgot u though :grr:

what is this GTT thing? is that the diabetic test drink? does everyone have it?? i have not even been told about it at mw - just heard about it here!!

I am ok turnin over in bed and still sleeping pretty well!!! work said today i can continue working up until i cant cope anymore :rofl: mmmm today!?! :rofl: is anyone else reeeeeally tired? finding it hard to get up in the morning now and my body feels exhausted all the time - defo need to go swimming or somethng to re-energise my bones :D


----------



## Sam_Star

I had to have them because Elinor has a diaphragmatic hernia and her small bowel has grown where her lung should be pushing her heart out of place so i had the mri just to check how well her lungs have developed and to see how big the hole is the amnio was just to make sure that she didnt have any chromosonal defects - which she hasn't xx Thank you for asking hun xx


----------



## nuttymummy

i LOVE cherries!!! had some more cherry ice cream last night!!...o yeah, and a cherry muller corner!!

im not too bad....cold is getting on my nerves though....fingers crossed it will be gone soon!

my dad tried to make a strawberry milkshake once.......it was just strawberrys n milk in a blender. :sick: weve never tasted anything as awful in all our lives!!! it was REALLY bad!
how did u make ur smoothie?


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh lots of lovely ladies about in here today!! *waves* I love it when it's like this in our thread :happydance:

(I might be happier than usual because I'm getting somewhat high off the fumes from the non-slip paint/varnish that is now being painted on my ramp!)

Vici, hope you feel better honey! LOL @ "Uncle E" that tickled me... hehehe...

Jai Jai, no, the ramp does not mean a definite "yes" for the EPIOC I'm afraid... It means that when the other guys come to assess me properly for the chair, they can tick the box on their list which says "is the properly suitable i.e. access bla bla bla" But the ramp will be useful just for my manual chair, means I can spend time in the garden without having OH arrange everything for me to get out there (pain in the butt!) I can just wheel myself straight out and be in the sunshine which is nice. 
As for the BLOODY landlady b :witch:we STILL have not got our permissions from her for the rails etc. The water leak is now fixed, and it didn't cost the £2K she thought it would, it only cost £200 to fix. So apparently she is happy with that now, but still hasn't signed the permission forms :( Last we heard was a letter from the agent to say "we are hoping to have the permission slips signed soon." WTF?! How long does it take, really? Grrr... Anyway, other helpful things are going on, so we will just have to wait for the rails I guess. Could be worse :winkwink:

Nutty, bleagh, I hate cherries!! Don't know why hehe! I used to hate strawberries too, but recently I started really liking them randomly! Never tried to make a strawberry milkshake like that though, I do have banana milkshakes made like that ALL the time: Banana milkshake will always remind me of being pregnant with Vincent I think! 
As for "weve never tasted anything as awful in all our lives!!! it was REALLY bad!" now, THAT reminds me of when OH tried to make Anchovy butter for a meal one time. He just blitzed anchovies and butter in the blender. It tasted like DEATH. Seriously,nobody should EVER be allowed to try that EVER again. SOOOO bad!!!!

Aunty E - No socks?!? We have 8 pairs, most of them came from Tesco, they are reeeally cute! hehe. They're prolly not all that necessary for tiny baby though, as if they're in sleepsuits they wont be wearing them, and if its hot they prolly wont be wearing them, and if they have baggies on then they wouldnt need them!! But they ARE cute... :D

xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh Jai Jai, GTT is the Glucose Tolerance Test - yes, to see if you have Gestational Diabetes. Most hospitals in our general south-west area don't do it automatically I don't think, but if you are in a "high risk" category (high bmi, family history, symptoms or high glucose levels in urine samples) then they will do it. I had mine cos I was getting consistently very high glucose levels in my samples. Turns out mine was clear, but my urine continues to show high glucose! But they like to check if there's a reason to :winkwink:


----------



## Tsia

sitting here today and my bloody dogs keep farting!! usually it doesnt bother me that much after a squirt of febreeze sorts it but today!!!! some pass me a bucket! :shock: :sick: must be summink to do with those pigs trotters I gave them yesterday! lol


Baby socks!!! i have now about 6 pairs.. all different ones a few plain white, some disney and some cotton blue. 

And bought some cute little hsoes too.. trainers and ugg boots theyre sooooo cute.. 

Now must get off.. OH due home in an hour and I havent hoovered yet!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Tsia, our dog has just changed food types and he LOVES the new stuff, but BOY does it make his farts stink!! :rofl:

:shock: Nice to see you in the August thread!! :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

i got told otday that i look very low and dnt think i will last 7wks arrgg why do people say theys things lol


----------



## Tsia

ShadowRat said:


> LOL Tsia, our dog has just changed food types and he LOVES the new stuff, but BOY does it make his farts stink!! :rofl:
> 
> :shock: Nice to see you in the August thread!! :hugs:

lol.. I know.. I only just realised its an ongoing thing! :dohh:
should have been frequenting since 2nd tri when I found out! lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sam_Star - :hugs: oh I didn't knw that at all - sorry hun!! at least they know about it and are carefully monitoring it; my friend's partner just gave birth a couple wks ago and she had the same condition, she came too early as well and was so tiny; poor Scott was so worried but the hospital have put them up in accomodation whilst she is being treated at the hospital (we live an hr away from our closest hospital) she has to have an op on her heart. whe did you find out - at 20wks? It must be hard to deal with, I admire you - very strong lady!! Also ur OH said the other day he was terrified!?! I think my OH would be the same; guys are like that aren't they....stay away and not discuss and then finally tell you why and its a huge relief ( wish they would speak more though) if u ever need to spk to anyone i am happy to listen....i may not be any help but i can listen and try ;)

Nuttmummy - mmmmmmmmm cherry ice cream yum yum yummy!! was that the BJ garcia one?? i made my smoothie by putting the fruit in a smoothie maker with some OJ, then sived it to get rid of all the little seeds from the strawberries :D u could use a blender too - its pretty much the same thing - but never use fresh apples - granny smith or leave the skins on makes it fizzy and yuk - i have an innocence smoothie recipe book so i always make smoothies :D yummy

Shadow - that is a bit pooh that it doesnt gaurantee you an eleccy - grrr how annoying!!! but at least they cant hold it against u and its a tick in a box now u have the ramp (which is what u need) and u can be more independant :dance: that b:witch: of a landlord is such a gimp why on earth does she not hurry up and sign the dam papers i inconsiderate - really makes me realise how lucky we are here with our landlord!! Oh and Shadow it is a day for me prying i am afraid - do the girls on here know why you use a wheelchair? I have never known and was always too shy to ask :blush:

FIL has diabetes - so that should not affect me so prob why they havent made me drink the goo :rofl: 

I am so unmotivated today wanted to clean and do some gardening but not rally moved from the sofa.....i did pay off my credit card and sort out a renewal on Darcey's pet insurance (although ended up in an argument with the guy on the phone, hug up and burst into tears - he was arguing with me about what my current excess is; making out i am lying or my paperwork is old :grr:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

tmr1234 said:


> i got told otday that i look very low and dnt think i will last 7wks arrgg why do people say theys things lol

like cleckner said i do think we are too sensitive to these things but i also think people are waaaaaaaay too insensitive!! I mean for goodness sake what do these ppl think or dont think when they tell us we are HUGE :shock: or tiny or not carrying normally etc etc etc i mean peee off :grr: and i thought ppl that had babies would be more sensitive or know what it is like but they are worse!!!! i get my colleague always telling me i am massive oh your gonna be huge blah blah blah but i just ignore her now kinda :blush: but i do get irritated and say back well im small actually measuring 2 weeks behind - why do we justify ourselves?? :rofl: - what a rant sorry!!


----------



## cleckner04

Ahh I hate being in a different timezone!! I always miss so much. :hissy: 

Shadow- Last night just randomly I thought of you while trying to sleep and the word MOONCUP just screamed in my head. :rofl::rofl:

Girls with issues of strangers talking about our bumps- Just brush it off. People are just fascinated by our bumps and they probably don't realize what they are saying can be hurtful to us sensitive pregnant women. :hugs: I think some people think it's cute or funny to call us huge.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: just re-read my rant on bumps - i didnt think i really cared what ppl say but obviously i must!!

Cleckner your right we should ignore them - i love my bump and that its so prominant :d


----------



## nuttymummy

Jai jai...yes BnJ cherry garcia!!! though its usually ROCK SOLID when i get it out the freezer n im too impatient, i have to heave myself ontop of the spoon to dig it in, then with it only being in a cardboard tub, i split the side :( and ive left little pink blobs of dried up ice cream on the counter :rofl: OH didnt have a clue what it was till i got the ice cream out again n he said....i wondered what the hell all those pink blobs were!! its u with that damn ice-cream!! :happydance:

Shadow.....do u not like the smell of cherries??? u know...like cherry scented bubblebath n things....i think its GORGEOUS! but anchovies....:sick: ive never been within a metre of one...i wouldnt know what one looked like, and i certainly wouldnt be putting one near my mouth :rofl:

tmr...i get the EXACT same thing....i always get told im not going to make august. id love for her birthday to be in august...but wouldnt mind her coming in July...its just that its my birthday on the 31st of july...so could be in labour then!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

mmmmmmm sounds lush - i may have to buy some now :D mmmmm cherries are by far the best - chery drops, cherry ice cream, cherry cake, cherry bubbles everything cherry cherry cherry i love it soooo much


----------



## Jai_Jai

but for now i think i am gonna have a cup of tea and some tiffin :D which doesn't have cherries in :cry:


----------



## nuttymummy

CHERRY CAKE!!! yum!! i love cherry cake....i can eat a full tub of those glace' cherries lol
and if im having a bakewell tart...i have to choose the one with the biggest cherry on top :rofl:

next time u make tiffin, youll have to put some cherries in!!


----------



## overcomer79

CLECK....not the MOONCUP thing again!!!!!! OMG....that seems SO SO SO long ago!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

*shudders* Glace cherries are the WORST! :rofl:
I really don't know why I can't stand them, but actually Nutty that artificial cherry smell I don't mind: It just smells pretty and sweet. I think it might be something to do with the texture of cherry skins?!? I don't know lol... Although I love fresh strawberries these days, I still HATE HATE HATE anything "strawberry flavoured" - it's just toooo sweet!!! Strawberry milkshake (like the Crusha stuff) :sick:

Jai Jai, about the wheelchair, I have a condition called Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome (EDS) which basically means I'm put together REALLY badly :rofl:
It's a "connective tissue disorder" meaning that my body doesn't produce the right kind of collagen in my connective tissues: It means that I have very loose joints which I dislocate regularly and my partner (who is also my carer) has to "pop them back in" for me. It also affects loads of random stuff like muscles and ligaments and blood vessels: Amongst other things it gives me Orthostatic Intolerance (meaning I can't stand up for long without getting dizzy/funny vision/passing out (the latter has only happened once so far, touch wood!)) But mainly the symptoms that I suffer the most with are poor mobility (my hips and knees are particularly weak) lots of joint pain much like arthritis but in all of my joints, pretty much, and fatigue *rolls eyes* Pregnancy has been a bit more of a challenge through it all, but we're coping fairly well so far considering! Couldn't do any of it without my OH :D I'm only now applying for an electric wheelchair because my shoulders have gotten worse lately and so self-propelling is quite a lot harder these days. For the same reason, I can't manage to do the little things I used to do on crutches either. Thanks for asking though honey - I don't mind telling at all, I'm sure the girls on here are sick of hearing about it though!! :rofl:

Sam, I totally agree with Jai Jai that you're a very strong lady :D Elinor is a lucky little lady to have such a cool momma to rely on!! I think it's a positive thing that your OH is finally being open about his worries etc. If you work together on them, I'm sure you can handle anything :winkwink:

:hugs:

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

*carefully avoids the whole Mooncup situation* 

:rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Tsia said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> LOL Tsia, our dog has just changed food types and he LOVES the new stuff, but BOY does it make his farts stink!! :rofl:
> 
> :shock: Nice to see you in the August thread!! :hugs:
> 
> lol.. I know.. I only just realised its an ongoing thing! :dohh:
> should have been frequenting since 2nd tri when I found out! lolClick to expand...

:dohh: :rofl: How funny... I just figured everyone knew what this thread was about! lol... Well, you're most welcome to chatter away in here with us any time!! :D It's nice to have a thread where we don't feel like everything HAS to be pregnancy related, we can just go on about random crap sometimes :rofl: and boy, do we ever go on about random crap sometimes!!!

Shadow xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> Awwwwww!!! That's so sweet :D
> 
> And I feel privileged that you'd share it with us :) Jesse is a lovely name, and I also love names that you can shorten to initials like "JD" hehe. I remember when I first told Vincent's name on here, and looking at it written down is somehow so magical isn't it?? That's a little life that we're shaping!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Shadow xx

Speaking of things being written down -- My OH's aunt made me this really sweet baby scrapbook thing... I can't stop looking at it. It has his name written across the front, and inside are his ultrasound pictures and pictures from the baby shower.... Awww. I want my baby. :cry: But I must wait (I really hope I have to wait, anyway).


NO SOCKS?! Omg. My boy doesn't have many footy PJs or anything else that covers his feet like that, so he has socks and they will be used! Unless he just pops them off... hmmm. He also has two pairs of socks that have matching hats... with BEARS on them. Awww.

Aunty E - It's tough dealing with kitties with tummy aches. It's frustrating to clean up diarrhea, but at the same time, you can't really get upset with them because they're sick and they can't help it. You really just feel awful for them.... Cleaning up their vomit and runny poo hasn't ever really been that bothersome for me... it's just what you do when you have kitties! Sometimes my one kitty would just sleep right next to the litter box when he had diarrhea, awwww. :cry:


What the heck is the mooncup thing about?


----------



## Sam_Star

:cry: Jai-jai and Shadow thank you so much i dont feel like im handling it very well tbh i feel as though im burying my head in the sand until she is here :cry: seeing anyone with newborns and looking at clothes kills me at the moment!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: oh sam star its bound to feel that way hun but it WILL be ok, yes it will be tough espessh to begin with no one is enying that but when you see your baby and hold her for the first time none of that will matter! you will deal with it you will get through it all and you will wonder what you were so terrified of!! its natural to be scared and anxious about it all........:hugs:


----------



## Tsia

mmmm this thread could be the death of me!! TIFFIN!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

*skulks off to the shop for the ingredients*


----------



## Jai_Jai

Tsia said:


> mmmm this thread could be the death of me!! TIFFIN!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> *skulks off to the shop for the ingredients*

:rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

gosh Shadow!! that is a lot to deal with you poor lady!! you are sooo strong too :D my my and your always always so happy and optimistic - admire you :D and what a lovely OH :D eeeek bet you guys cant wait to see little Vincent :dance:

guys i think we have decided on a girls name :wohoo: just gotta think of boys names now :rofl:

gonna have a glaxay temptation tonight :munch: yum yum


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam_Star said:


> :cry: Jai-jai and Shadow thank you so much i dont feel like im handling it very well tbh i feel as though im burying my head in the sand until she is here :cry: seeing anyone with newborns and looking at clothes kills me at the moment!!




Jai_Jai said:


> :hugs: oh sam star its bound to feel that way hun but it WILL be ok, yes it will be tough espessh to begin with no one is enying that but when you see your baby and hold her for the first time none of that will matter! you will deal with it you will get through it all and you will wonder what you were so terrified of!! its natural to be scared and anxious about it all........:hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Tsia said:


> mmmm this thread could be the death of me!! TIFFIN!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> *skulks off to the shop for the ingredients*

:rofl:

Welcome to the Dark Side, my dear...


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Thanks Jenna (did I get that right? That's what I've heard people calling you, right? hehehe....)

Yup, we can't WAIT to meet our little guy! :)

Girl's name eh?? Want to share, or is it too soon? Maybe best to let it settle in your head for a bit before you tell, eh? Awwww but how exciting hehehe! Isn't it lovely when you both agree on a name, so exciting! 

But then, of course, you're having a BOY, so THAT'S the important name choice :rofl: :winkwink:

x x x x


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I fear that chocolate aggravates my acid reflux. Must remember to speak to the doctor about this tomorrow. It feels like I'm getting a sore in my throat again. :cry: I promised myself that the next time it felt like I had a sore in there, that I'd finally break down go to a doctor about it all. (It's not just lots of heartburn, I also have esophageal spasms as well.)

I finally cleaned out the dressers that we'll be temporarily using for the baby's clothes until his real one is made. Just did it a few minutes ago. Now I have to let it all dry because I just used Clorox wipes, and fear that wet bleach might still be there (and ruin all of his lovely clothes!). 

It's hot. I want to go swimming, kind of... but I'm so tiiiiiiiiired. :sleep:

Oh, that reminds me, someone asked about iron and tiredness -- I take iron every day (when I can remember) and have been since the beginning... I'm still exhausted. It's probably not low iron levels that's making you tired if it hasn't gotten better yet. There's a lot going on in our bodies right now, and unfortunately, multiple things that can lead to fatigue. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Jai_Jai

yup Jenna is my name Shadow - whats urs? 

yes it is nice to have names but i think we will keep it shtum until the birth as no idea what having so be a nice suprise :D i know the boys name is much harder but i think it is more important!!!! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Mooncups. :rofl::rofl: I'm gonna start randomly bursting out with the word mooncup from now on. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

W4B- I live by clorox wipes. I get upset if we run out of them in our house because I'm a HUGE neat freak and they are so convenient. :happydance: I know that is totally random.


----------



## cleckner04

About name choices. I'm lucky in that regard as DH and I have very similar tastes in names so we chose them within a day of talking about it. Now we only have a boy name as backup so if we end up having a girl again next time around, I don't know what we'll do. :dohh: I am really fond of Elizabeth for a girl though. I tend to lean towards traditional E names for some reason.


----------



## overcomer79

hmmmmmmmm mooncups...geez


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> yup Jenna is my name Shadow - whats urs?
> 
> yes it is nice to have names but i think we will keep it shtum until the birth as no idea what having so be a nice suprise :D i know the boys name is much harder but i think it is more important!!!! :rofl:

*waves* I'm Naomi :D

We have a fairly long list of boys' names (with Vincent at the top, naturally :winkwink: ) but we have no real serious contenders for girls' names. If we had been told this was a girl at the 20 weeks scan, I think we would still be stressing about girls' names now!! And probably until after she was born!


----------



## nuttymummy

we had a huge name list for boys and girls.....
i posted a girls name thread in 2nd tri and it was the longest list of names uve ever seen!! there was so many to choose from!! weve narrowed them down alot now....OH has had his heart set on a certain name for ages, but im keeping my mind well n truly open at the mo coz i always get bored of a name if i choose one to early!! (if that makes sense)

for example.....my son was Reece thru the whole pregnancy, but i got bored of it!! he ended up being Kai :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh nutty, I'd love to see that massive list! Even though we KNOW Vince is a boy, I still fret about not having girls' names in store for the future!! Maybe I will hunt that post of yours down from 2nd tri hehehe...


----------



## Mary Jo

I had a girl's name picked out and was more certain on it than either of the boy's names we've picked in that I didn't like any other as much as I liked this one name. the trouble we have now is loving 2 names and not wanting to use both in case we have another son at some point ut not knowing which to choose NOW...


----------



## nuttymummy

lol,it will take u a while,i posted it when i was IN 2nd tri....i think the only way u will find it is by searching for threads i have started lol

just wanted to say ur middle name u got is cute too :) my son was having Lee as a middle name.....but Kai Lee didnt go!!! sounded like Kylie!!! so he was given the name 'Kai Aiden Lee' which sounds so much better! lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes i would love to see the list!!! and i would lve to see all your boys names Naomi (a name i really like :D )


----------



## nuttymummy

i have a very common name......Tracey :rofl: 

so i like names that are a little different!


----------



## Jai_Jai

nutty what i lush name for a boy i may steal the whole of it 'Kai Aiden Lee Penhale' hmmmmmm :rofl: dont worry i wont - my BIL is called Lee anyway and he would get such a big head :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

Jai Jai im totally overdue my cherry ice cream!!! i must go n get some now!!!...might take a while girls....i always get the spoon stuck!!:wacko:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i LOVE different names :wohoo:

I like Anaida (Annette in Danish)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: :rofl: I have had a magnum temptation - not as good as i thought not enough caramel!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

:rofl: i dont mind if u did! lol
ill post a pic of my son in a mo....hes such a little monster!!
but cherry ice cream calls first....(sorry shadow!)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I still have boy names and girl names in mind that I like (for future babies). I want Hayden or Kayden for a boy! Breanna and MacKenzie for a girl... also like Chloe. There's a whole list somewhere, I just can't think of the names right now.



cleckner04 said:


> W4B- I live by clorox wipes. I get upset if we run out of them in our house because I'm a HUGE neat freak and they are so convenient. :happydance: I know that is totally random.

Aren't they great? Makes a housewife's life a lot easier. :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: :rofl: I have had a magnum temptation - not as good as i thought not enough caramel!!!

Hmm... I thought you were talking about condoms at first.


----------



## nuttymummy

anaida is lovely Jai! ive never heard that before!!!does it have a meaning?

like Kai....is hawaiin ocean (sounds so cool! lol)

heres Kai:...yes...i use every opportunity to show off my little bundle of attitude!!
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs109.snc1/4634_87950528322_509248322_1883718_3310434_n.jpg


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Hormones, ugh. Bagpipes are making me even more emotional than ever today... fiddles too! Gosh darn Celtic blood. :cry: :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Aaawwww Nutty *melts at the hugeness of your little guy's brown eyes*
LOL @ cherry ice cream... I now have an image of you tearing the side of the tub open to get to the melty stuff quicker!!! (That's a great idea btw for B&J which is always in paper tub!)
I found your post too! We liked Caitlin for a while, but OH went off it really quickly. Anaida is REALLY sweet, Jai Jai. It's unusual, but I am much more into unusual girls' names and more "traditional" boys' names... OH's little girl is Finlay, I love that for a girl, not very common for girls or spelled with an A.


----------



## nuttymummy

lol yeah,i already had a tear in the side of the tub that i made last night when i was doing a levering action with my spoon :rofl:

luckily i got some out without dropping any on the kitchen top! so its all in my bowl!!! YUM!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh man, now I am dreaming of cookie dough B&J!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh Caitlin too! And different spellings, like Katelyn... hey, might even want to add another n on the end, 'cause Lynn is my middle name. A little piece of mommy... and our Welsh heritage! :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

the first Finlay I ever knew of being a girl was a character on Home and Away in the early 1990s. she was the image of Baby Spice.


----------



## nuttymummy

ok girls...im off to bed...trying to nurse my horrid cold better!!
(i know the ice cream probably isnt helping...but the cherryness cheers me up:rofl:)

night night girls,dont stay up too late!! xxxx :wave:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i am not sure of the meaning it is my Godmothers name who i am named after (her middle name) and not Dalas or whatever american sitcom it was that had a Jenna in it a yr or so after i was born :rofl: my name is said Yenna to my danish family but obviously being in UK it has always been Jenna. I have wanted Anaida my whole life since I was like 5 as my daughters name but DF is not keen :cry: maybe i an persuade - i made up the spelling as it is actually spelt Annette and it would be annoying to be called that if ur name is pronounced Anaida!! gosh what a long whinded post lol

Naomi - my best friends son is called Finlay - not Finley...so yes it is unusual spelling and for a girl i think it is lovely!!

w4b - :rofl: bit late for condoms now isnt it :rofl:

Tracy - I love Kai he is soooo adorable i just love big brown eyes :cloud9: i wear brown contacts but my eyes are a turquoise greeny colour :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

night Tracy!! :hugs: sleep well and hope u feel better!! xx


----------



## nuttymummy

thank-u girls........o yeah.....and doesnt looking at that picture make u crave those giant chocolate buttons:rofl:!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jai_Jai said:


> w4b - :rofl: bit late for condoms now isnt it :rofl:

:rofl: Well, that's what made me stop and think about it... and finish reading the sentence. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

nite nite nutty :D


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL MJ, i think i remember that now that you mention it!!! lol... makes me like it a little less somehow... But OUR Finlay is LOVELY :winkwink:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Waiting4Baby said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> w4b - :rofl: bit late for condoms now isnt it :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Well, that's what made me stop and think about it... and finish reading the sentence. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i havent heard of magnum condoms - are they american? do u get the magnum ice cream??


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: i havent heard of magnum condoms - are they american? do u get the magnum ice cream??

They're supposed to be super huge condoms! :rofl: Never heard of magnum ice cream....


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> thank-u girls........o yeah.....and doesnt looking at that picture make u crave those giant chocolate buttons:rofl:!!

well it does NOW...

*drools* ben and jerry's cookie dough with giant chocolate buttons.... mmm


----------



## Jai_Jai

w4b - mmmmm giant condoms?!? think i will stick with my :icecream: i would send u one cos they are lush but it would be melted by the time it got there :( 

https://www.mymagnum.co.uk/


----------



## Sam_Star

Awww wow little Kai is soooo cute!! 
Lol at the convo ladies condoms V icecream ....... I have 2 kiddies and 1 on the way i wonder which one i prefer hahaha!!
Is it okay if i post a piccie of my boys?? I also have the proud mummy thing going on.... x


----------



## Jai_Jai

i would love to see pics :D


----------



## Sam_Star

My lovely Dj


My lovely Lee


I love my boys sooo much (thats my nephew hiding behind Lee lol!


----------



## elly75

mmmm....chocolate.

This may sound really strange but, can a person like coffee-flavoured ice cream but hate the taste of regular coffee? That's me (love jamocha almond fudge ice cream but hate coffee).

Things are going ok and did the heart monitor thing the other day. Got it taken off last night which was slightly painful. Now to await the results...

This weekend will be really special though as it's our 10th wedding anniversary.:happydance: Hubby says we're going on a little getaway but won't tell me where.


----------



## Ducky77

chocolate?? I want some please...I usually not a chocolate lover, but with this pregnancy oh my...I craves chocolate taste soo much :) it drives my hubby crazy hehehehee because he knows I almost never eat it when I wasn't pregnant...

Has any of you feel that the time slowing down? I couldn't wait to end my pregnancy, really wish to see the LO quickly but time seems slowing down :( probably I am the only who feels like that.


----------



## tmr1234

all the boys pic are sweet will have to find 1 of my LO.

on the name thing we allways had amelia grace for a girl and could not think of a boys name and as my oh is rasta he like strang names thats why my son got called rueben-daniel rueben from the 12 tribs and and daniel from daniel and gliath (sp) he wanted luck for this 1 but i didnt like it so he got lucas that he found looking throw the bible lol he was gunna be called jare from rasta meaning of god but i seid no.


----------



## xarxa

You english speaking people have it easy.

I have to condiser that the name has to be possible to pronounce both in norwegian and in english. For instance Odd and Even are pretty common boys name. Imagine introducing yourself as that in english....

In addition i don't want a religious names which basically rules out like 90 % of all names.

I went for a name from the norse mythology, ye religious i know, but it's almost died out and is more of a cultural thing.


----------



## nuttymummy

i love the name reuben!!!


----------



## Sam_Star

I'm back from my GTT drink hae to go back up the hospital in a bit for my second bloods!
I feel so angry with my DH at the moment!! I wont rant on here i posted a thread called i'm going to scream!!!!! in the main section if you feel like having a right old rant with me!


----------



## Aunty E

Having an odd night ladies? 

Elizabeth was originally my name - I love it, but I spent my teens being called Liz, which I hate. So I changed it by deedpoll when I was 19.

Mooncups are great. I miss mine in a strange way.


----------



## ShadowRat

Cute boys, ladies!! Keep those proud momma photos coming :D 
In the spirit of parental pride, even though she's "only" my step-daughter, this is my favourite picture of OH's daughter Finlay...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Fin.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## nuttymummy

awwww what a cutie!


----------



## ShadowRat

Aunty E said:


> Having an odd night ladies?
> 
> Elizabeth was originally my name - I love it, but I spent my teens being called Liz, which I hate. So I changed it by deedpoll when I was 19.
> 
> Mooncups are great. I miss mine in a strange way.

LOL Me too, Aunty E! But get this: I bought mine only the month before I got pregnant, so I have only been able to use it once. And now, of course, (unless I have to have C-section) I will have wasted money on the smaller size!!! Really didn't think of that when I bought my Mooncup whilst trying to conceive! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:dance: Thanks Nutty :D :D

She is just gorgeous (looks AND personality!)

xx


----------



## Boothh

gahhh OH has gone away for the weekend today with 3 of his single friends, not looking forward to a paranoid weekend without him :/


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: oh boothh - yhou will just have to be on here the entire time ranting and ignoring the fact he is away!!! :hugs: nothing will happen!!!


----------



## Boothh

i dont think he would do anything because he knows i would beat him lmao, 
i never see him through the week properly though so weekends are our time and i feel lost now with nothing to do, cus hes got the car too, :/


----------



## Gabrielle

eeks Booth...idk how you do it...i would be freaking out....we never leave each other specially like that...lol Good luck i'm sure everything will be fine! HUGS. Get your mind off of it and hang out with some friends, see a movie, dinner?

Sam~sorry you and oh are not doing well atm.....i'll go check out your post. I never ended up doing my GTT test.......eeks lol.

Shadow......OMG your 32 weeks pregnant! Holy crap your almost done!!!!!:) hehe

Well today i woke up at about 4am with terrible stomach pains......and then the diareehea hit me..........UGH.......i feel like complete crap!!! I keep getting stomach pains and its SO hard to tell if thier gas pains or contractions. My whole tummy gets hard, but then again everytime i get one i need to try and use the loo......hehe sorry tmi. I have my big scan with my peri today kinda excited to see what he has to say....and of course see Mr. Jack. My sister is coming b/c hubby can't make it and she's never seen an u/s.:)

Today hubby should find out if he's laid off or not..I'm freaking out I really hope he isnt!....a week fine but no more then that! Idk if you all saw my post about my worries....thats what i'm talking about....anyways!

I hope you ladies all have a wonderful weekend....! I'm hoping we buy the paint and hubby paints the room this weekend..but we'll see. This not knowing money situation is going to be tough. Idk how long he'd be laid off...he doesnt think more then a week so thats good. We've got savings but i dont want to spend spend on a new baby room...ya know!:)

HUGS


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hissy: I just peeeed myself :blush: I sneezed twice and on the 2nd sneeze I let out some pee!!!!!!!! it has gone through to my trousers and I am at work :blush: :cry: has this happened to anyone?? I am only 25 :cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

Jai_Jai said:


> :hissy: I just peeeed myself :blush: I sneezed twice and on the 2nd sneeze I let out some pee!!!!!!!! it has gone through to my trousers and I am at work :blush: :cry: has this happened to anyone?? I am only 25 :cry:

:rofl:..LMAO.......Jenna everytime i sneeze i MUST cross my legs or put my hand down there....hehe otherwise i pee! It's terrible. I have to wear a pad at all times.....and I'll be 22 next saturday! haha:blush:

I've been doing this since i had owen....at 18!!! Now even when i workout when I'm not pregnant like running I will sometimes wee or for sure if i jump rope or anything with jumping I dribble.......it's TERRIBLE. I guess if you dont want to get use to it I'd start doing kegels...but tbh they havent worked for me, but lots of women swear by them. 

you could always think about wearing diapers...Huggies work good. :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:shock: diapers?!?! GABS!!! :rofl: - i do squeeze my bits alot :rofl: I always thought I had good muscles down there :blush: oh well guess its all part and parcel of being preggo and having my wonderful :baby:

Hope your ok!!! and that its just too much wind for you :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

lol yeah the joys of pregnancy and becoming a mother! hehe. :) 

Gosh this diarehea is kicking my ass today.......TMI so sorry. Lol. But i feel so icky and my tummy hurts so bad and i keep having to go.........grrr! My scan is at 12pm instead of 2pm....so in 3 hours! YAY.


----------



## Boothh

jai this has happened to me twice now and i was mortified both times! im just blaming it onthe pressure because his head is right on my bladder lol


----------



## overcomer79

Ok, I have a question about cloth diapers as I know the expense will be put in doing laundry other than disposables. 

How many would you think you should buy? Are you just doing strictly cloth...we talked about doing disposable when out. How do you plan on washing them? Are you using "diaper covers"? Ugh I am so confused after looking at them on ebay!

Please help...shadow?


----------



## Tsia

glad I aint the only one having to change my knickers sometimes! lol


----------



## Tsia

overcomer79 said:


> Ok, I have a question about cloth diapers as I know the expense will be put in doing laundry other than disposables.
> 
> How many would you think you should buy? Are you just doing strictly cloth...we talked about doing disposable when out. How do you plan on washing them? Are you using "diaper covers"? Ugh I am so confused after looking at them on ebay!
> 
> Please help...shadow?

well I have 12 reuseables.. all with covers/wraps and liners, bought second hand on ebay for £45! BUT- i ALSO HAVE NEW BORN SIZE DISPOSABLES.. TO USE TIL i GET THE JIST AND ROUTINE OF USING AND WASHING THE REUSEABLE ONES. 

(ooops caps soz I just looked up) LOL


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> :hissy: I just peeeed myself :blush: I sneezed twice and on the 2nd sneeze I let out some pee!!!!!!!! it has gone through to my trousers and I am at work :blush: :cry: has this happened to anyone?? I am only 25 :cry:

:rofl: Last night Emma decided to jump on my bladder while at a restaurant and as I was rushing back to use the bathroom, I coughed. :rofl::rofl: Definately had some dribblage going on. Needless to say, when I sat down to pee, hardly anything came out because I had already peed myself as it was. I immediately rushed out to DH so we could laugh about it. He thinks my pee stories are hilarious. I've had two UTI's this pregnancy. Each time the only symptom I even had was incontinence so I'd leak pee with too much pressure. I also had awful morning sickness around that time. Heaving=pressure. Just picture it. LOL! Everytime I'd heave over the toilet, pee would come too. I'm like a naughty puppy peeing all over.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

i HATE to bring this up...yet again...BUT
ive just been looking on tesco website whilst writing my shopping list out and i found a tub of 18 MINI PIECES OF TIFFIN!!! :happydance: and the best part is....they have glace' cherries in.......i can hardly contain the excitement!!!....if OH comes home without them i wont be a happy bunny!! :rofl:

jai jai....awww sorry hun!! if its any help...im 22 this time and its happened to me....but only a bit!!

i have toscream at OH sometimes when he making me laugh....i just shout....STOP YOULL MAKE ME PEE!!!


----------



## Boothh

haha and might i add i am only 19!! i feel like an old woman!


----------



## Jai_Jai

OMG I thought I was young - your all making me feel soooooooo old :cry:

Cleck - that is hilarious i can just picture u hanging over the toilet heaving holding ur bits so u wont pee :rofl:

Nutty - mmmmmmmmm they sound goooooooood - you'll have to let me know if they are worth it? are they expensive?


----------



## cleckner04

I think quite a few of us are pretty young in here. I'm 22 myself but we've been married almost 5 years so it was time for us. :happydance:

How many kids do you all plan on having?!


----------



## Jai_Jai

aaaaaaah I thought you were all older than me :rofl: i dunno why I am just used to being the baby and everyone is suprised that I am having a baby at 25 ?!?!! You are all so mature and sound like you know what your talking about.....I have quite a few friends who are 22/23 and there very immature/unsettled etc compared me (guess I still feel 16)

I would love 4 children but then you have to change everything including the car if you wanna go anywhere as a family so it will probably be 3 (saying that my best friend has 3 sisters and they do not have a people carrier - maybe u just have to take 2 cars everywhere ????)


----------



## cleckner04

This is the exact reason I am torn about how many kids we want! We really want 4 but will probably only have 3 because we are definately car people. But, oddly I like children being in even numbers. I have no idea why. :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

i had my first one at 17/18 (18 when i gave birth!) with this one ill be 21/22 coz my birthday is 31 of july, so duno if im going to pop before or after yet!
me n OH have been together for 5 years.

jai jai....they are £1.89...IM DYING TO TRY SOME!!! lol

i always get mistaken for someone ALOT older lol...im always getting told i have an old head on young shoulders, n when i look at other people the same age as me..i can see why! some of them are so immature!!

i think im happy with just the one of each, boy n girl. OH wants a third tho!


----------



## cleckner04

I tend to go for older friends because the ones my age or younger tend to seem immature. I was married at 17 after being with DH for a little under 3 years before that, while most of my friends from school weren't even close to even _thinking_ about being in a serious relationship. But I never wanted to party or anything like that. So I guess I'm a bit of an old soul as well.


----------



## Boothh

all my friends are in there 20s really, iv always been the youngest in my social circle, 
i wasnt really planning to get pregnant to be honest, but wouldnt change it for the world, and me and OH are very happy now, 

we arnt in any rush to get married though because we just dont feel like we need to, 

we said we would like 2 children if we had 1 boy and 1 girl but if i have another boy next time we said we would like another to see if we can get a girl :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

aaaah thats us Cleck we love our cars!!! :D although atm we both have boring standard cars :rofl: do u have a nice car atm??

Yes ladies I often get told i am wiser than my yrs - well i used to, now i think i am just normal......DF is only 22!! I had a mc at 17 after I had been with my partner then for just over 3 yrs....we bought a house were engaged and everything but alas i couldnt deal with it all and i left at 20 :cry: i went off the rails so to spk and went out partying for a yr and decided i hated it and regretted leaving my ex, but too little too late i guess. However I am sooooo pleased I am with DF although he can be an arsehole a lot with his temper and attitude, when things are good there perfect and I have a lovely home, lovely pets and my perfect little baby on the way :D

I feel like Vicci is the same age as me!? but she is prob younger too :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

We just bought a new car a few weeks ago actually. We have two older vehicles that were both two doors so we needed something four door. The UK has different models of cars than we do so I'm not sure if you'd even have it but we bought a Honda Fit. It's still a small car but with four doors. It's our first brand new car too so we are pretty excited. Although I'm scared to even drive it for fear that something will happen. :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh I have seen those - they're nice cars!! oooh brand new eh?? very nice!!! :D 

i am into cars alot so know a few american cars - they're nice!!


----------



## cleckner04

This is our car the day after we bought it. :happydance: 

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/FirstBeachTrip.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> yeh I have seen those - they're nice cars!! oooh brand new eh?? very nice!!! :D
> 
> i am into cars alot so know a few american cars - they're nice!!

My DH is HUGE into cars and Japanese imports are his thing so we have two hondas now. And I have a Jeep Wrangler that I won't give up no matter what cause it was the vehicle I learned to drive on and my dad gave it to me when I moved out. I'm sentimental about it. :blush:

But yeah, we bought it new. Which is scary to me cause talk about a huge commitment that we'll be paying on for a while right?! We've always just bought our cars with cash so it's gonna take a while to get used to.


----------



## Jai_Jai

it is beautiful :dance:

where u live looks lovely and u always talk about a pool!! jealous!!! we want to move to America in the next couple of yrs but undecided where to go. I'm a Teacher and DF is a Carpenter.......told California is out due to there being no work for us......can u suggest anywhere?? we want nice whether!!!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i know what you mean - i miss my first car, its the one i always think about :rofl: its like ur first love in a way (if you like cars)

i can understand ur worry - paying for a car is scary and u dont wanna drive it in fear of something happening (ive not been in the position myself, as like u we have always paid cash.....we have been thinking about sellin both our cars and getting a new one though, so would be in the same boat...eeeeeek!)


----------



## Mary Jo

Tsia said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I have a question about cloth diapers as I know the expense will be put in doing laundry other than disposables.
> 
> How many would you think you should buy? Are you just doing strictly cloth...we talked about doing disposable when out. How do you plan on washing them? Are you using "diaper covers"? Ugh I am so confused after looking at them on ebay!
> 
> Please help...shadow?
> 
> well I have 12 reuseables.. all with covers/wraps and liners, bought second hand on ebay for £45! BUT- i ALSO HAVE NEW BORN SIZE DISPOSABLES.. TO USE TIL i GET THE JIST AND ROUTINE OF USING AND WASHING THE REUSEABLE ONES.Click to expand...

me, too - I have 22 cloth nappies (shaped, 13 in cotton, 7 in bamboo and 2 microfibre) and 8 wraps (covers), all second hand, and have another 4 new flat nappies in bamboo on the way. I wanted enough so I wouldn't have to be washing every day. but I've got some newborn disposables as well, just so I don't have to worry about urgent laundry in the first few days/weeks, and till I get my head around the whole being a mummy thing.

we'll also use disposables when out and travelling, for convenience reasons. 

about washing them - I hope to be able to wash every other day, with non-bio washing powder and no fabric softener (it stops them being absorbant). I'll tumble dry for 10-15 mins and then hang round the flat, on a radiator airer to finish them off. after coming off the baby and before going in the washing machine, I'll put them in a lidded nappy bucket with a couple of drops of tea tree oil in the bottom. I'm going to use flushable liners to catch the poo, but I do have some washable fleece liners as well, which I will rinse under the shower head into another bucket before pouring the dirty water down the toilet and putting the rinsed liner into the lidded bucket. 

I'm also going to use washable wipes, which I have started making myself from tea towels and fleece sewn together; I'll rinse them like the liners and wash with the nappies.

as for covers, you need them with flat nappies and fitted ones but not all-in-ones or pocket nappies (which you stuff with a booster - a piece of towelling or fleece) as their cover is built in. they are more expensive but have a good resale value, but they take longer to dry.

I have 8 covers but will get a few more, I want some in wool as they are apparently very good and don't need washing often (unless they get poo on them).


----------



## cleckner04

Well California is super expensive to live anyways as far as gas prices and cost of living. W4B could probably agree with me on that as she lives there. Hmm well I can tell you that my cousin is a teacher as well and couldn't find a job up North where I am originally from, but she found a good teaching job easily down in Florida. And a friend from highschool just graduated with a teaching degree and she had to move all the way down to Texas. So it seems like the southern states are in need of teachers. And if your DF is a carpenter, those jobs can be found anywhere I'd imagine. It also depends on what your idea of nice weather is! I'm only in Virginia and the weather gets up to 100 degrees F and above in the summer. :hissy: Which is too hot to me.


----------



## Mary Jo

oh and jai - don't worry about being the oldest in here... I am 35 (36 in December). :D


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> yeh i know what you mean - i miss my first car, its the one i always think about :rofl: its like ur first love in a way (if you like cars)

Yes I love my first car. Even though we hardly drive it these days, I will sometimes just go sit in it and kind of pet it. :rofl: It just holds so many memories.


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> oh and jai - don't worry about being the oldest in here... I am 35 (36 in December). :D

I wonder who the oldest actually is? And the youngest for that matter. It's awesome that we all have alot of differences whether it be age or geographical location, but we still have one MAJOR thing in common! :happydance:


----------



## overcomer79

I will be 30 on wednesday :cry:. 

Any one else getting terrified? I will be 30 weeks next week and it really is just hitting me that it really isn't too far away. I just feel like I don't know right now...I can't even put my feelings into words.


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> I will be 30 on wednesday :cry:.
> 
> Any one else getting terrified? I will be 30 weeks next week and it really is just hitting me that it really isn't too far away. I just feel like I don't know right now...I can't even put my feelings into words.

Aww :hugs: Some days I feel the same hun. I'll look at my countdown timer on here and see how many days are left and my jaw just drops. It's all going SO fast. Alot of girls on here are saying it is going so slow but to me it is flying by.


----------



## Vici

Afternoon gals :D Hope you are all well. I've been abit better today and altho quite nauseous, no sickness, woo hoo :D

Sam - don't blame you for being mad babe, think i'd want to punch him too!! As if you'd ever have something you didn't think was best! Hope he's apologised! Your boys are sooo cute :D

Shadow - shes gorgeous :D And I loooove that face painting :D

Boothh - you'll just have to rant away to us girls :D Sure he'll miss you like mad :hugs:

Gabs - any news on your hubbies job babe? And hope your tunny is feeling better :hugs:

Jai_jai - Sorry but :rofl: Bless ya hun, i'm 28 (almost 29) and its happening to me too. I had a horrific cough and DF always knew when I was about to cough as i'd hold my bits :rofl:

overcomer - how often do you intend to wash and how will you dry? These will both make huge differences on the amount you will need to buy :D You will need nappy wraps if you are using terries/flats/prefolds or fitteds. The ones that don't need wraps are pockets and all in 1s/all in 2s :) I will only use disps if i have to (apart from the first few weeks) as I have all in 1s for when we're out. These are literally the same as a disp, but you just flush away the disp liner and wash the whole nappy :) The easiest to use but most expensive :)
I currently have 14 fitteds and wraps and i think about 8 pockets/Ain1s :) All bar 3 were preloved :)

Oooo, Jai_jai and cleck - yay for car fans!! I made a pact on TTC that i wouldn't get rid of my car, she's my pride and joy :D Here she is 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/V2.jpg

Jai_jai - i'm older than you hun :D I'm 28, 29 in a couple of weeks :D My DF is just 25 tho so he keeps me young :happydance: And your DF is a carpenter too? Ditto :D

O and a bit of good news today. DF is about to get £413 (still means he's lost about £3,000 tho :() redundancy money which is a great relief seeing as we were expecting nothing and especially as his work is reeeeally quiet at the min :(


----------



## overcomer79

Thanks cleck. I just don't know how I am going to cope these last few weeks when I start counting weeks in single digits!! I just can't believe that I am nearly seven months pregnant!


----------



## cleckner04

Vici your car is fab hun!! What kind of car is it? I'll have to show it to DH when he gets home. :happydance:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> I think quite a few of us are pretty young in here. I'm 22 myself but we've been married almost 5 years so it was time for us. :happydance:
> 
> How many kids do you all plan on having?!

I just turned 20 in April. We want 4-5 kids. Yeah, I'll totally be that soccer mom type with the minivan. :cloud9:



cleckner04 said:


> I tend to go for older friends because the ones my age or younger tend to seem immature. I was married at 17 after being with DH for a little under 3 years before that, while most of my friends from school weren't even close to even _thinking_ about being in a serious relationship. But I never wanted to party or anything like that. So I guess I'm a bit of an old soul as well.

My friends are all my OH's friends... :rofl: But yeah, all older than me... always have been.



Jai_Jai said:


> it is beautiful :dance:
> 
> where u live looks lovely and u always talk about a pool!! jealous!!! we want to move to America in the next couple of yrs but undecided where to go. I'm a Teacher and DF is a Carpenter.......told California is out due to there being no work for us......can u suggest anywhere?? we want nice whether!!!!!!

There is work for carpenters here, I don't know about teachers... anyway, you just have to find the right spot, like with any trade. If you were planning on big city Southern California, I'd tell you it's WAY overrated and really a shithole anyway. Nice weather all depends on how you define that. 



cleckner04 said:


> Well California is super expensive to live anyways as far as gas prices and cost of living. W4B could probably agree with me on that as she lives there.

Yeah. Luckily our house is fairly affordable.


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> Vici your car is fab hun!! What kind of car is it? I'll have to show it to DH when he gets home. :happydance:

Thanks hun, its an MG ZR. A british car :happydance: Altho the company went under a few years ago so no longer being made. MG has been bought out by a chinese company but they are only remaking the MG TF (a little 2 seater sports) :)

I'm obsessed with cars - in fact its how me and my DF met :D Through our car club :D I was the national events organiser for quite a few years :D

Off to the F1 next week too :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I haven't peed myself once yet! :happydance: I keep noting that with pride. I don't know what my secret is. 

Cars -- I don't care much about them. :rofl: They serve a purpose, I don't suppose they need to look good too. My OH has a truck for work... I don't have a car because I don't drive (that's supposed to be changing, I should go out driving today, darn it). We will probably have to get a van later on because we want more than three kids.


----------



## cleckner04

Waiting4Baby said:


> If you were planning on big city Southern California, I'd tell you it's WAY overrated and really a shithole anyway. Nice weather all depends on how you define that.

LOL!!! :rofl: And unfortunately, we have to move to San Diego sometime next year for DH's next duty station in the Navy. I am SOOOO not looking forward to it. I'm scared I'll hate it and you just made my concern even greater :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> LOL!!! :rofl: And unfortunately, we have to move to San Diego sometime next year for DH's next duty station in the Navy. I am SOOOO not looking forward to it. I'm scared I'll hate it and you just made my concern even greater :rofl::rofl:

Yeah, San Diego is just one of the many buttholes & armpits of California. Sorry.


----------



## Vici

O and I prewashed my fitteds and inserts today :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9617.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

Vici said:


> O and I prewashed my fitteds and inserts today :D

Aww look at em' all. :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

i wonder who actually is the youngest and oldest ? lets try find out, 

i think i am pushing youngest being 19 or im definatly near the bottom i think haha, x


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey girls!!! Damn, when you get chatting it is hard to catch up! I was reading pages, thinking "I'm nearly caught up now" and NEW pages were being added on the end! :rofl:

Gabs :shock: Don't say I'm "almost done" !!!! It's getting SCARILY close now! (Is scarily a word?) That's nasty about your poor butt :( I guess your body just thinks it's time for a detox? Hope it settles soon, poo-issues are never fun!

And all of you weeing girls :rofl: teehee! I have only had one "incident" so far this pregnancy. I was doing PFM exercises given to me by my physio until a few weeks ago (when I couldn't be bothered any more!) but I have just once sneezed and leaked a little! OH laughed at me so much :blush: 

Jai Jai, I'm 25 too honey :happydance: I'm really pleased with this age to be having my first child. OH is 35 in July, so we didn't want to wait much longer (we've been together 5 years now) because he didn't want to be an "old dad" !!! I think he's crazy though: I hope we have at least 2, maybe 3 kids depending on how things go with Vincent etc. 

Boothh honey, I used to be totally the same as you when OH went away with work (before he was home full time)- Chat on here loads and he'll be back before you know it :winkwink: :hugs:

Vici, those nappies look so cute drying in the sunshine!! Hehe! I can't wait to have my bamboo terries (hopefully week after next when I get round to ordering them) and washing them all and hanging them out in the sunshine like that!! I LOVE the smell of them when they dry in the fresh air like that: Especially with Fairy non-bio, smells soooo lovely :)

As for the whole cars thing, we LOVE our car at the mo, but we will be changing it after Vince is born. We have a Ford Cougar (sorry, don't have a pic, but it is a really nice looking car) which has been great for us cos it has a HUGE boot for my wheelchair, but it is just not going to be practical for baby/family stuff AND wheelchair AND dog!! We've decided to get a new car on the "Motability" scheme: That means I hand over my Disability mobility money each week and instead we get a brand new car of our choice every three years, fully maintained, insurance and tax and breakdown cover all paid. It'll be a shame to lose our Cougar, but this way makes so much more sense...

Nutty... *sigh* tiffin?! again? LOL let us know if it's any good :winkwink:

Shadow xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh said:


> i wonder who actually is the youngest and oldest ? lets try find out,
> 
> i think i am pushing youngest being 19 or im definatly near the bottom i think haha, x

Hmmm, ok, so at the mo Boothh is youngest at 19 and MJ is oldest at 35 (sorry MJ honey! Hehehe... you are more like 25 at heart though :winkwink: xxx )

Any other takers???


----------



## ShadowRat

*sigh* I'm such a thread killer! As soon as I get on here and post you all disappear :hissy:

lol :blush:


----------



## Boothh

im still here just about to eat though! i was waiting for somebody to reply before i added my nothing to say ramblings haha x

is anyone watching big brother?


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl:

I just had to share this one...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/SleepyDawg.jpg


He was ASLEEP and rolled himself into this position, see how his lip is flopping open?! Too cute! He stayed like it for ages too!


----------



## Mary Jo

oh lord, am I really the oldest? oh well. I was a total mess from my mid teens till age 29 and have spent the last 6 years sorting myself out, so I couldn't really have had babies any earlier. plus, OH and I have been together just over 2.5 years and that feels like the right time in the relationship to be adding a little one (which we both really wanted - he is a year younger than I am and didn't think he'd ever meet the right person to have a baby with, which is what it was like for me, I would have liked to have had my first at 32 or so had I been in the right relationship then and been in good enough health).

but better late than never. and I have to say, I can't explain how lucky and blessed I feel to be pregnant at all, after all those years thinking motherhood was something that would pass me by. I don't care about being an older mother, there are plenty of us about!


----------



## ShadowRat

Naw, I'm not Boothh, OH and I went cold turkey on it a couple of years ago! We did the same thing with Eastenders when we realised we were watching an episode with the main storyline of a cheese and pickle sandwich!! We were like "Oh, really, what are we doing with our lives?!"
:rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww MJ, I REALLY would not consider you part of the "older mother" group!! You're just within the "just right" age-range as far as I'm concerned :winkwink:
I don't think you're the oldest in the whole group though: I think I remember someone else being a bit older than you... Can't remember who though! I won't guess in case I offend hehehe


----------



## Jai_Jai

gosh i know what u mean about catching up i just not been on for an hr and its sooo busyin here and i cant see how to catch up :rofl: so i might just talk about what u have said but not put all names cos i cant remember i am too tired :sleep:

Vici - ur car is cute i nearly bought one of those yrs ago but ended up getting a seat ibiza cupra sport :D yum yum loved it and miss it loads!! how have u had such lush weather today its been dull, stuffy and overcast all day :hissy:

Cleck and w4b - maybe i will not move to cali then :D nice weather i mean just alot of sunshine not neccessarily hot - F has lived in malaysia his whole life so loves the sun but i dont wanna go live back in his past iykwim???

Shadow - thats a great scheme for the car :D makes sense!!

overcomer - i know exactly what u mean.........i cant believe i am 30 weeks on tuesday and i know as it is 9, 8 7, 6, 5, 4, 3 :shock: 2, 1 i will be like panic :shock: but i also cant wiat - it is flying for me to!!!!

i am on the sofa and DF is cookin din dins mmmmm :munch: spag bol.....

i have a question for u ladies.....i have been invited to just the eve reception of a friends wedding who i used to be very close to and i have known for yrs - the thing is my ex of 6yrs sister will be there and she hates me -all of his friends will be there too and i am dreadin it!!! it is also a 2hr drive to the place where i used to live which i dont want to make tbh, but i said i would go?!! the thing is DF's boss turns 45 and its his party tomo night which i would prob prefer to go to - well almost :rofl: as i have not met anyone he works with.....but that is in town and free dinner and free bar!!!! :rofl: so after that long explanation which one should i go to??

cleck - maybe u could put our ages next to our names :rofl: its a joke u have waaaaaaaay too much to do as it is!!!

who do we think is gonna be the first to pop? anyone having a c-section other than gabs?

gabs - hope ur tummy is better now???


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm not watching BB either - gave up on it about 5 years ago. life's too short. it was good the first time round, then downhill ever since.

am a part-time, half-concentration watcher of eastenders though. but not tonight. at work. poo.


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh MJ i would say ur the 'normal' age for women to have their first :baby: nowadays we all are career driven etc and do not get round to it until mid 30's so no dont u worry!! :hugs: we are all just random younguns in here :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> I'm not watching BB either - gave up on it about 5 years ago. life's too short. it was good the first time round, then downhill ever since.

I agree!!

Jai Jai, I think you know already which one you should go to :winkwink: - Don't worry about having already said you'd go to the crappy one: You're preggers, you don't need an excuse!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i dont watch BB either - only watch the one with samanda in it as i lived in a shared house and everyone was watching it so i jst did too - was ok they were normal for a change!!! i watch hollyoaks and eastenders though half heartedly i must add as i am normally more interested in typing on here!! :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehehe, MJ, since you pointed out to me that you can scroll to the bottom of these pages to see "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (4 members and 2 guests) " I am always looking to see who is watching us in here!!! It's really funny hehehe makes me feel like we're putting on a show for someone :D

*waves to watchers* :wave:


----------



## Boothh

ooh i never noticed that before haha im goin to get obsessed with it, 

just had lovely tea of chicken wrapped in bacon and cheese, with salad and ceaser dressing and potatoes, now going to have strawberry cheese cake icecream, 

i hardly ever cook anything nice for OH and the day he goes away i go all out :rofl:

i do watch hollyoaks properly though, and im only watching BB for OH i always seem to get into it half way through the series, 

since i have been indoors alot recently with tiredness and bad back , ive started watching come dine with me, and coach trip, channel 4 is brilliant hahaha 

and also OH has already started with the drunken texts, so i think as long as he's putting effort into texting me he isnt flirting with anybody thinner and more attractive and non pregnant haha x


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwwwww Boothh, I'm SURE he isn't doing that stuff! It prolly takes him three times as long as usual to text when he is drunk, so he wouldn't have time for that stuff anyway!!

(lol I mentioned the "watchers" and a couple of them disappeared! Don't be frightened of us ladies! Hehe)


----------



## Sam_Star

Soooo much to catch up on!!! Ummm let me think....
Well im 25 so i'd say in the middle but i seriously think that me jai-jai and shadow (so far) should have a big badge to wear that says were the same age lol!!
I really dont like Big Brother its poo!! I do like Hollyoaks and Eastenders though!! Tbh i'm a music junkie so the tv barely gets turned on lol!
Ooooh also im not a driver hahaha think i got it all just left out names but i love you all xxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, Boothh, I've watched a few episodes of Coach Trip this week, I liked it! also Come Dine With Me is pretty classic, I love it, especially when they show huge blocks of shows. voiceover man cracks me up...


----------



## Boothh

he said before he went 'bec nobody bothered coming onto me before we were together so why would i suddenly have any luck now' lmao, 
i think its just the hormones because i never normally have trust issues, 

my ribs are bloody killing, reeeally hurting like they are splitting apart, hes been kicking me in them for the last few days, its at the point were i have to lie down instead of sit because he hurts me so much, he seems to be sooo high up :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

yay i want a badge :yipee:


----------



## Boothh

hahah isnt coach trip secretly brilliant, im so glad that those two horrible girls went home yesterday though they were ruining it loads for me, i hate bitchyness, its why i dont really have any proper female friends, i think you lot are the most girls i speak to haha, xx


----------



## Mary Jo

yes, but I was sorry they weren't booted off, it takes the pleasure of them leaving away because they left of their own accord.


----------



## Boothh

i was sad that betty and daz went today aswell cus i liked daz hahaha, its all getting tense on the coach now, 
im so glad somebody else watches it hahahaha, 
if anyone has 4od then i seriously recomend it hahaha, 

ALSO JUST REALISED ILL BE MOVING UP A TICKER BOX TOMORROW? only one more to go then :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> yay i want a badge :yipee:

:rofl: I must be so bored tonight...

Something like this?
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Box-1.gif

:rofl:


----------



## Boothh

lmao shadow i think you should make me one saying boothh is the youngest mama  ;) hahahah :rofl: xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Haha shadow i REALLY want one!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Mary Jo

oh god. Mary Jo is a pensioner mamma, in sparkly blue??!

Boothh, I didn't get to see it today. ack, why did they kick off Daz and Betty???


----------



## Boothh

it was a tie between them and thingy and jayne, they said the reason was that betty is 73 and she hasnt done any activities so whats the point in her being there, then theres two new guys who are apparantly comedians but it showed a clip of them and them two from yorkshire having an argument as advertisment for next week, 

them two are rough as bloody anything though hahaha x


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL these sparkly things are addictive!!

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Box-2.gif

(Sam!)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Box-3.gif

(Me!)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Box-4.gif

(Boothh!)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Box-5.gif

(MJ!)

Teehee... Now all we need is some space in our signatures eh?? :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ack, I made them too late to take colour orders!! LOL Aren't they a bit big to actually use though?? I was just messing about really! :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

hahaha wow thanks shadow! i feel accepted now lmao, i shall be re arranging my sig asap :)  xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ahhh no girls, they're way too big!!! If you want to really use them (you crazy loons!) then I will make serious ones :rofl:

*disappears for a sec to make better ones*


----------



## Boothh

also i think this might have been done before but i dont really know what anyone looks like, so i think we should all post a recent picture :) if your not too shy that is! xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww that's a cool idea Boothh :D we can all put up our fave recent pics of ourselves, those who are brave enough :D


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, I posted recent pics last week, my last bump pics showed my face (with shades on). :D

and Shadow, thank you very much :rofl: but I'd be too embarrassed to put that in my sig! it's awesome but I feel so OLD.


----------



## Mary Jo

but anyway... here's a pic I took day before yesterday when I took some of the washable wipes I made to show Shadow:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo80.jpg

note my Betty in the background, also the Moses basket and pushchair (folded). and excuse lack of make-up and mess of hair. *embarrassed*


----------



## ShadowRat

Here's meeee! This is the pic I've given to the BBC chick who interviewed me for the radio (if they ever actually air the show then this will be on the website :D )

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Naomi.jpg


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> and Shadow, thank you very much :rofl: but I'd be too embarrassed to put that in my sig! it's awesome but I feel so OLD.

Tee hee!! I figured they were just for fun :winkwink:


----------



## Boothh

https://i43.tinypic.com/315ikci.jpg im embarrassed cus i look silly, but this is me and OH a couple of weeks ago,


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwwww :D Boothh you are a pretty lady my dear :D And how sweet, look how much he luuuurves you!!


----------



## Boothh

hahaha thankyou! i was just going to say i love your hair iv always wanted mine curly, is it natural?

and he was quite drunk which is why hes being so affectionate :) i wont complain though haha xx


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL no, any affection is welcome affection right?! :rofl:

Thanks :D Yea, my hair is naturally curly, that's how it looks if I just leave it to dry naturally. But most of the time I straighten it :blush: cos it is just easier to handle that way... I probably shouldn't...


----------



## Boothh

i loveee curly hair, mine does have a natural wave but its not that good haha, my cousin always had lovely ringlet curls when we were growing up and hated them and always straightens them out even now and id be crying for curly hair hahah, i used to sleep in plaits and everything in an attempt to get it like that, i remember begging my mum for a perm when i was 13 but she said no i was gutted haha, xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok, if you girls are interested I made more sensibly-sized "badges" :rofl:

Don't feel that you have to use them though!!! Signatures are so bloody fiddly to arrange as it is!!

For Boothh:

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Image1-4.gif

(link- https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Image1-4.gif )

For Sam:

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Image1-2.gif

(link- https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Image1-2.gif )

For Jenna:

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Image1-1.gif

(link- https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Image1-1.gif )

If you change your mind and want a granny one MJ, just give me a shout! :rofl: :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey Shiv, I see you lurking :winkwink: want to jump in and tell us where you are on the age-range? :D hehehe I'm so cheeky!! 

And anyone else want to be brave and share photos?!?


----------



## Boothh

i am going to put mine up on my sig shadow im just thinking of inspiration to arrange it, 

can you tell im missing OH i havnt been off the board all night lol xx


----------



## Shiv

Wow you ladies have been chat happy tonight - I will try to respond to people but my memory is shocking!

Sam-Star - your OH was being ridiculous! I hope he has apologised and bought you somethign nice!

My hubby banned me from watching BB a few series ago as I got a bit too addicted! I do watch Eastenders and Hollyoaks though. And since I have finished work I have got some what addicted to homes under the hammer:blush:

Here is a picture of my old car - we sold her a month or so ago and replaced her with a very sensible focus estate :cry:


As for weeing - well no dribbles for me yet - but I do wee every 30 minutes - I think if i tried to hod it I would dribble for sure!

I am 29 ( I so nearly put 28 - does anyone else always feel that they are younger than they really are?) My Hubby is 28 and we have been together for 7 years.

hmm a recent picture of myself?!?!? Most of my pictures are half naked and of my bump not my face - let me see what I can do! This is a picture of me and my two nephews.

Oh and while we are at it - here is a picture of my pussy cat - Rufus

Wow - now lets see if that worked - all photoed out :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







tt.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 7









me and ne.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 37









rufus.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ashnbump

aww i love this 'show yourself' topic we have goin on lol! 

You lady's have been chatty tonight i agree with shiv lol!

Glad your all ok! I'll get some pics on in a mo too (have to go thru photobucket and i'm new to that :rofl:)

x


----------



## ShadowRat

Shiv said:


> Most of my pictures are half naked ...

*suddenly intrigued*

:rofl: hehehe

Your cat is soooo cute! I love the name Rufus: OH wanted to have a dog called Rufus Hound (like the comedian! :rofl: )

Your pic of yourself is pretty teeny in here, I can just about make you out though! :wave: Hi Shiv! :D


----------



## Sam_Star

And here is me *hides under pillow*

https://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww27/Mamfa84/Family/th_Photo-0079.jpg

Its a bit poo because it was taken on my phonbe but i like it for some strange reason x


----------



## Waiting4Baby

For some reason, I keep thinking and feeling that Lincoln is going to come in the middle of the month rather than the end of the month (or September). I don't know why! But every time I think of how far behind I am in the August group, it doesn't seem right... every time I think of my due date, it doesn't seem right... I don't know if it's because I had that dream that I had him on the 16th, or if it's because my mom thinks that he's coming early... I just don't know! But it's weird. My due date has *never* changed throughout this whole pregnancy. Not once. Everyone in the clinic and such has remarked about how odd that is. 

I'm excited to see if my "feeling" of him coming early is right or not.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Sam that's a lovely pic :happydance: You look like such a sweetheart mummy :D 
It's so exciting to see everyone!! I want to see Nutty, she showed us her gorgeous Kai but I'd like to see where those good looks came from :rofl:


----------



## Shiv

I found out recently while going through name books that Rufus means "red headed" quite appropriate for pussy cat i think!!!

and trust me Shadow - you do NOT wanna see teh half naked photos!!:rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay girls so i went to see my perinatolgist today and had my ultrasound...OMG I've never been so happy to hear positive things. She said baby Jack is doing great and nothing looks abnormal!:) He's alittle on the bigger side..almost measuring in at about 30 weeks....eeks haha. He's currently about 3lbs 1oz. She said it's not huge but i should take my gtt to make sure i dont have it. hehe She said his legs are sooo long .....werid b/c me n hubby are short with SHORT legs...lol

Anyways...she said that my cervix is actually measuing 3cm which isnt short...just above short and yes it's opened but hasnt changed in the last 9 weeks so thats awsome. 
Regarding my fluid my levels were fine today and that infact all the studying she's done she feels that my sudden loss of fluid at 29weeks last pregnancy could have just been a slow leak or a placental problem...and that it's never been proven for my medication to cause low fluid....!:) She said we will keep a close eye on it but she doesnt think FOR SURE it will happen again! YAY ...so awesome.

Bottom line...baby is doing great and she said she can see me making it to AT LEAST 34 weeks! How awesome would that be! I'd be so thrilled! She said as long as I dont contract and take it very easy this maybe the Best pregnancy I've had. Fingers crossed i dont loose fluid and baby continues to grow.!:) 

I'm sooooooooooooo RELIEVED i've been such a mess and this has just made me so much happier. Its hard to listen to one doc worry so much and then another say such positive things..but i'll go with the Peri's thoughts over my Ob's...hehe

YAY! Thank you all! Bad news...hubby is laid off next week(if you had heard)...but he's found some work and should get unemployment from his work and hopefully it will be just one week!:) lol 

Anyways thought I'd share my good news!:) Thanks for listening!......oh and the loo trips and tummy pains are gone....for now at least! Thank god.


----------



## Shiv

Gabby - how you feeling now? and any news on your OH's job?


----------



## Shiv

Ah Gabs - you updated while I posted.

GREAT news about LO - you continue to take it easy now!
Not so great news about OH's job - but sounds like you will be ok if he has found some other work already!:hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

Thank you shadow i hate pics of myself but my boys dont care what i look like so i have them taken for them more than anyone x You have such a youthful pretty look about you hun its hard to explain x All other ladies pics are sweet too its crazy to think were all so different but sharing this MASSIVE experience together!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Yay!!! Gabs i'm so super pleased for you hun xxxx GO BABY JACK!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm just wondering WHY he's so big....lol. I never did the diabeties test but she said it would be a good idea to do it just incase....eeks. Does anyone know how much their little ones weighs?


----------



## Shiv

Sam-Star - I just read what happened to your husband!! TOO FUNNY!! I hope it was really smelly sick!:rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

yay, Gabby, that's wonderful news! Hang on in there, Jack :D

ladies, great pics, all of you :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

i dont know seriously gabs but im saying he weighs 2stone because im refusing to admit its actually my ass thats weighs any extra haha :rofl:


----------



## ashnbump

aaawww gabby **YAAAY** for you good news, hope it all goes well from now on, also **yaaay** for your OH and the job etc! :happydance: xx

here's the piccies, i'll ever so bravely post :blush: lol

This is me on my 21st last october 

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/n893615706_4523936_8761.jpg

Here's me and all my best girlfriends celebrating my 21st (when i was about 2 stone lighter :cry: i'm in the middle)

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/n700705573_4569088_8014.jpg

This is me and my lovely OH David
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/n700705573_1480636_7892.jpg

This is one of our babies Zak, He's a 4 Year old German shepherd, we bought him when he was 8 weeks old, Daddy's idea lol!


https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/4154_192358160573_700705573_7155779.jpg

This is Max our labrador puppy (he's actually my mum & dads dog but we live with my parents so he deserves a mention lol)

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/n700705573_2877168_330.jpg


Five facts about me and my life!
-My name is Ashley
-I am 21
-I live in Manchester
-Me and my OH david (who is 22) have been together for 5 years and 2 months
-Me and my OH live in my mum & dad's house, with my little brother anthony (who's 18 ) and our 2 doggies!

thats me! lol xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Shiv tuna and onions is all im saying mwahahaha!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh Gabby it's soooo nice to hear you getting some good positive news finally! :dance: Horray for long-legs Super-Jack!! :D 

Hehehe Sam I see you've used the magic sparkly badge in your sig! Woohoo! Hehe...

Hmm, I am finally starting to get sleepy now. It has been such fun in here tonight :D I love it when we're all so chatty! Pretty soon now the "worker bees" amongst us should be going on maternity leave, right? So then we can all spend ALL our time in here! :rofl: 

Eeeep, Vince is playing kicky with my bladder :shock: I think I'm gonna duck out now and head for bathroom then bed :winkwink:

:hug: to all you Awesome August Mamas!!

Shadow x x x x


----------



## Sam_Star

Goodnight shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Nite all x x x


----------



## Shiv

Great chatting to you all ladies, but I think I am gonna head off to bed now 9i know lame! and MJ you thought you were the old lady of teh group :rofl:)

I look forward to logging on tomorrow to read all your chat and see lots more photos!!

We are off to Mama's and Papa's tomorrow - its a bit of a trek but hopefully pick up just a few nice bits!!

night night xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Gabby -- Did they give steroids for the little guy's lungs? Seems like that would make him grow a bit faster. Otherwise, babies grow at different rates, especially in this later stage. I don't think it's too alarming. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Ducky77

Gabby..good to hear that everything is ok and ur hubby already found a new job. here in Iowa also alot of lay off just hoping it won't happen to my hubby..

Don't you worry about Jack size :) sometimes measurement and weight from ultrasound is not correct 100%, as long as he is happy and healthy, it's good! :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Speaking of measurements... My uterus was measuring at 28cm when I was 27 weeks, and today, at 28w4d, it measured at 31! 

Got another peek at my baby today because I told my doctor about how his movements and how I feel them had changed (I feel him rolling around and moving, but I don't often get proper kicks anymore). She said that she'll do another ultrasound next time because he's actually breech right now.


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks girls. Also when i said laid off I dont know if you girls understand what that means....specailly b/c were all over the world. It just means that he didnt lose his job..but that the company he is working for is slow and doesnt have some work for mostly everyone, so he still works with the company just might have a week or two off. 

He does get paid a lump sum from his company for them not able to supply him work. He for now is doing two of his own side jobs(he's an electricain) and also working one night with a friend......SO if he's only laid off this week we will be perfectly fine.:)

Just wanted to clarify that b/c Ducky made it seem like he lost his job and got a new one.....so i didnt know what "laid off" meant around the world.....hehe


----------



## Gabrielle

Waiting4baby...Jack is breech too.....not a concern b/c i'm having a c section anyways but thought i'd let ya know! :) Glad you got to see your bubs and glad to hear i'm not the only one with a big baby. haha

I'm in so much pain tonight..my organs are so squished from baby and i was driving alot today so everything feels squashed up by my ribs and it hurts like h*ll! I just can't get comfortable! And Gavin my 15month old has the lovely diareehea now tooo.:( he's had it all day and it's so acidic his little bum is all red, i feel so bad for him. 

Well its 830pm and I'm quite exhausted so off to bed. I hope you ladies have a great weekend and again thanks for being such great friends! HUGSxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Hey, Gabs -- It's only a concern for me because I really, really do NOT want to have a c-section. It's kind of become important to me to have him naturally (I want to at least _try_ not to get any drugs for the birth either), and my OH just told me that there's a limit to how many c-sections you can have. That's a problem because if I couldn't delivery future babies vaginally because of a c-section this time around, then I might not be able to have as many babies as I want to, because it becomes too risky? That's like, worst-case scenario for me, which I guess is a good thing, if that's the worst of my worries right now, eh?

I feel you on the squished organs and rib pain too! :cry: Ouchhhh.


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys nice to put a face to people
a little about me
name~ stacey
Age~ 25 dose that make 4 of us that is 25? 
oh name~ mike
oh age~38
1 son will be 5 2nd august
1 dog that is 14 almost 15


----------



## Jai_Jai

and I had nealry 12 hrs sleep last night :rofl: now I have a headache!!!!!

and for some reason BnB have changed their file sizes and i dunno how to upload them so if you wanna see pics of me - you can add me on that Facebook thing if any of you have it :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

OMG just how many page did i have to read thru then!!! 
and ive forgotten what ive read there was that many!!

anyhoo....shadow...u have AMAZING curly hair, its gorgeous n looks so shiny!! 
and i know this topic is so boring now...so i will whisper!! tiffin!! i didnt buy any coz it has coconut on the top...n i hate coconut!! was gutted coz i couldnt even scrape it off there was that much!! i got fruity flapjacks instead!! :rofl:

i promise that is the last youll hear on the subject!!
as for a pic of me.....Kai definitely didnt get his looks from me.....nor OH!! :rofl:

Gabs...thats such good news!!!! bet your over the moon!!!
at my 32 week scan i was told bubs is spot on with weight and is approx, 4lb 6oz. but shes breech!!!

well heres some info on moi!

Name:Tracey
Age:21
Occupation:avon rep,mummy, and cake designer!
OH:Adam. aged 24 (been together 5 years)
Kiddies:Kai Aiden Lee, aged 3 and pregnant with his little sister!


Cleck....youll have to update the first page n put all our ages in brackets!!! (only if u have the time!!) youll be over run soon by all the birth announcements!!!

this is me:
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/tracey-1.jpg

LMAO sorry!! ill be serious now.....that was me at a fancy dress.......just living up to my username!! lol

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/BILD3024.jpg
me and kai at blackpool zoo

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/menadmess_rose.jpg
me n adam

and some of Kai when he was younger!
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/kaiprophoto.jpg
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/kai649.jpg
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/kai1564.jpg
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/kai1608.jpg

sorry for the overload!


----------



## Vici

Morning girls, you were all chatty last night :D I was watching Ross Kemp trying to find some pirates :D

Name - Victoria Jayne (Vici :D)
Age - 28
Occupation - BT engineer - yep one of them who climbs up telegraph poles and fixes your phone line!! 1 of only very few females in the UK :D
OH - Shaun, 25 and a self emplyed carpenter
Dogs- Tilly,the fastet 4 yr old springer spaniel in the world :D Warning pic overload :D
On a windy beach walk
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9184.jpg
Playing with her daddy on the beach :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9185.jpg
Posing in the snow
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF0666-2.jpg
And hot on a 5 hr forest walk :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/tilly1-3.jpg

Lived all my life in Suffolk, UK


----------



## Boothh

well up early again this morning! with nothing to do at all because OH has car and has abandoned me all weekend, :( not in the mood for cleaning, also i havnt been paid! so i cant even internet shop to keep myself entertained, 

i havnt put my real name on here before i dont think but its actually Becki haha, x


----------



## Vici

And seeing as we're sharing pics, i've scanned my photobucket. Hope you don't mind :D

Bridesmaid and Best man in Malta for our best friends last Sep :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF2530.jpg

As wonderwoman and scooby doo at a superheroes party :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF2073.jpg

Shaun and I on the left with his parents at the front, his bro on the right and his fiance behind his mum
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/Christening.jpg

Shaun and I in Spain
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF0479.jpg

Wandering around a racetrack and saw these familiar faces :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/Picture071.jpg

In Disney
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/SMShaunandVicCastle.jpg

In Sheffield seeing the Darkness :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/justin.jpg

Shaun posing on his car at a car show 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/Shaun.jpg

The real me :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/Vic.jpg

My 2 beautiful nieces :D Sky was 5 and Ruby was 1 day :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF1952.jpg

That'll do for now :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> tiffin!! i didnt buy any coz it has coconut on the top...n i hate coconut!! was gutted coz i couldnt even scrape it off there was that much!! i got fruity flapjacks instead!! :rofl:

Bleagh!! They RUINED it!! :rofl: I actually like coconut, but I wouldn't put it on tiffin :shock:



nuttymummy said:


> as for a pic of me.....Kai definitely didnt get his looks from me.....nor OH!! :rofl:

ERMMMM... I'm sorry, missy, but I beg to differ!!! ...


nuttymummy said:


> https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/BILD3024.jpg
> me and kai at blackpool zoo

You are _proper_ gorgeous! :D you and your little guy look like something out of a catalogue!! Real stunners, the pair of ya! :winkwink:



nuttymummy said:


> Occupation:avon rep,mummy, and cake designer!

Cake designer?!? NO WAY!!! That's just the coolest job I've ever heard of. Do you do cakes for weddings and stuff?! I LOVE making cakes, and making them look all gorgeous and stuff!! Do you get to taste them too??? Damn.... I'm so jealous hehehe!

Vici, your pics are just LUSH! You look like such a cool chick, I can see a very decent sense of humour sparkling out of those eyes!! :D
Your OH looks like a genuine nice guy too :happydance:
Oh, and your nieces are GORGEOUS! Sky and Ruby, what lovely names :) 

As for little old me, I think most of you know most of this already, but here goes:

*Name:* Naomi
*Age:* 25
*"Occupation":* Was training to be a primary school teacher (specialising in Mathematics) before I got my diagnosis of EDS. Graduated with a First in Education and Maths :dance:, but not a qualified teacher as I'd planned :( Current "occupation" is keeping myself busy with arts and crafts and being a general pain-in-the-arse for my lovely partner/carer... Bringing us on to...
*OH:* Lee, age 34, has one 11-year-old daughter (from previous marriage) named Finlay Rose :D

and last, but by no means least...
*Pets:* 
Tweek, champagne-coloured Rex rat, age 2 and a half (very old man! The last of 11 rats I've owned!) 

Pics from when he was tiny:
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Tweek.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/SleepyTweek.jpg

 Ben, 4-year-old border collie cross, who has lived with us for about 3 months now, but it feels like he has been with us forever!!

Pics:
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_1546.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_1753.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_1754.jpg

:D That'll do for now!!

Shadow xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

So lovely to see Faces to you all. Everyone is so beautiful!:)

alittle about me......

Gabrielle~21(will be 22 on the 20th of june..hehe)
Occupation~ mostly stay at home mom, but i do work as an EMergency medical techinican in an ambulance and also a registered nurse on a cardiac floor. I work when i want so....it's VERY nice. hehe
OH~Brian~22(will be 23 in Oct.) been together since we were 16..hehe
Occupation~Master Electricain
kids~Owen(4 on august 2nd ) and Gavin( 16months today.:))
And.......NO pets at this moment in life. Thinking next time i would like a baby....we'll get a dog. ;)


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, it's weird to meet you ladies properly, names and pics and details and all... :D weird but lovely.

as for me... 
...Nicola, usually known as Nic
...age 35 (36 on New Year's Eve, yes my mother actually had me induced on New Year's Eve, I was only 3 days overdue and back then they didn't have dating scans so who really knows?)
...a sub editor, I work freelance on a national Sunday broadsheet newspaper (2 shifts a week and I finish on July 11)
...live in London (I'm originally from the north east, been in London since 1997) with my fiance, Chris (together nearly 3 years)
...who is 34 and a graphic designer and photographer
...and my cat Betty, who is 11


----------



## Jai_Jai

gabs - ur gonna end up with loads of dogs :rofl:

ur all beautiful xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Ohh isn't everyone gorge!! Nuttymummy i have to agree you are gorgeous! 

Vici - love your bridesmaid dress the colour is gorgeous! You look fab!

My name is Jamie, am fastly approaching 22 years young and married just last year in Vegas,not living with hubby currently due to space, having to rent somewhere after baby born. I am a student nurse, hubs is currently unemployed and waiting for a start date from the underground which seems to be taking fooorrever!

Here's a few pics!

Our wedding photo in Vegas, thats the Stratosphere in the background was boiling that day!

And a pic of my beautiful baby boy xx
 



Attached Files:







[330201]102 Thumb.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 12









sleepingbeauty.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gabrielle

Heres a few pictures of us.....

me n owen in the first three, then daddy and gavin, then owen and gavin.:)
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 94.1 KB
Views: 5









DSCN0714.JPG
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1208.JPG
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1115.JPG
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1082.JPG
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gabrielle

a few more...they are hard to find that fit to this website so only have a select few untill i can go and resize them.....

daddy and gavin, Gavin, and Owen and Gavin.:)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0272.JPG
File size: 57 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1034.JPG
File size: 57 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1025.JPG
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gabrielle

Me, Hubby, and Owen. Thats all for now. :hug:
 



Attached Files:







PC240022.JPG
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh wow your all beautiful and as for the kiddies...!!!
Im having a bit of a bad day today i have zero energy hubby has been out all day and to top it off my STUPID father has convinced himself that i'm stopping him seeing my boys :cry: i'm not vindictive in anyway so this is hurtful i haven't ben visiting my parents for a while (i do try to make it once a week) because of my SPD i just physically cant do all the housework look after 2 kids and walk halfway across town let alone push a pushchair and hobble on crutches at the same time!! I've explained this to him but his response was "your mother managed and she had 8 kids" BUT SHE DIDNT HAVE SPD!!!! I will also put my hand up and say that i really dont want to leave my house im so down about Elinor's condition that if i do see people thats all i talk about and i feel that i'm getting on peoples nerves :cry: 
Sorry for the ranty type thing that just blurted out of my keyboard xxxx


----------



## Shiv

Ah Sam_star - could they not come to you if they want to see the boys - it is a two way thing!! And perhaps while they are there they could run the hoover round for you and make tea!! Big hugs - you are a super lady who is coping so much better than I would be - Elinor is a very lucky lady to have a mum like you :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Gorgeous photos Gabs!

Today I have spent a fortune on baby stuff - although I do admit I feel a little more prepared (not as in I will be able to actually cope with having a tiny baby, but at least I have a change mat and a few other bits :blush:)

So we went to Mamas and Papas which is a good hours drive from us, and got a mattress for the cot bed, some fitted sheets and a play mat (It was in the sale and looks so much fun (think I may have a play on it myself!). Then we had some lunch and came home and I just brought a load of stuff at mothercare online! AAAAARRGGHHH, money money money!! still I don't think we have too much left to buy - I hope!!

I have some friends coming round tonight for a poker night - we are broke (well we certainly are after today:dohh:) so a cheap night in is definitley in order. Pizza and pop for me - yummy!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and managing to enjoy the sunshine xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Shiv -- I'm jealous that you have money for pizza! :rofl: :blush:

Gabby -- you and your kids are gorgeous.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh Sam I am sorry you have had a rubbish day and that your Dad is being that way - thats just unfair :hugs:

I too have had a really shiiite day :cry: I won't bang on but lets just put it this way - OH is being a complete nob again and I honestly do not know how much I can put up with anymore :cry: i cry evryday and I just feel so sooo guilty now for getting so upset cos I dont want bubs to only know Mummy crying :sad2: 

I didn't go to the wedding in the end and now i dont want to go to the party here either cos i feel faaaat have nothin to wear and OH i sbeing an idiot :cry:


----------



## ashnbump

loving all thie piccies ladies, so nice to meet you all (kinda lol)

anyway sorrrrrrrry for going off topic but had to share - I GOT MY HEALTH IN PREGNANCY GRANT PAYMENT TODAY!!!!!!

i only sent off for it last friday :shock: 

:happydance: :happydance:

Just been shopping to buy the few bits i couldn't really afford, but said i'd get with the free money iykwim?

OH was a bit miffed that her first teddy bear cost £26 from mamas & papas, but oh my lord its too cute, and even he was carrying it around the shop on his shoulders, by the time we had reached the till i asked if he'd like to look for a cheaper one and he looked hurt that i was going to take his friend away lol! :rofl: 

Anyway sorry again ladies, just wanted to let you all know that if you've not received your payments yet, i'd expect them in the next few days! xxx


----------



## Boothh

aw jai i bet you dont look half as bad as me, i look ridiculous in everything at the moment need to invest in some new clothes, 

im pretty upset to be honest, iv been talking to a girl on msn through out my pregnancy she was supposedly pregnant too, 

well a few things shes said have made me suspicious of her, first was changing her due date by 6 weeks to make it a week after mine which made me a bit 'hmm' 

also if i was having problems with OH which i mentioned she had them too and were always worse than mine if you know what i mean, whatever i said as if she was trying to upstage me,

then a name i mentioned to her that i like for my LO she decided next time i spoke to her was the name she was having for her baby, 

she said she was having scans every two weeks which i couldnt understand either, 

then today she said that she'd had her baby on tuesday and he was in hospital, 'breathing through a tube' i immediatly thought well why are you sat on msn if your son is in SCBU

well i must admit i said something slightly cutting after a while cus she wouldnt explain why the baby was born so early, i think she tripped herself up, 

well then she said that she already has another son when i called her a faker, which is funny cus shes never mentioned before, and shes apparantly 16, so i find it slightly hard to believe she already has another son and now this one, 

im pretty upset really cus i didnt think anyone would lie about being pregnant etc and think its pretty sick minded, i really cant understand this and its left me feeling very untrusting of everyone, 

i mean why make up a full pregnancy? wtf!!
i cant understand why i didnt just delete her when i was first suspicious, i guess i thought it was my hormones making me paranoid but seriously,

can someone please restore my faith in humanity, xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: that is great news!!! I wonder if mine will arrive soon then I sent it off just over a week ago :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sick: that is the sickest most disgusting thing in the world!!! why on earth would someone do that!?!?! There are actual ppl going through shit like this :grr: it makes me soooo angry ppl like that should be prosecuted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Becci is it?? we are defo not like that on August Mummies!!!! :hugs: OMG WTF are these ppl on?????


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Boothh -- There are a lot of weirdos out there. Unfortunately, the internet can just bring them closer to you than they would ever get 'in the real world'.


----------



## Jai_Jai

ashnbump said:


> I GOT MY HEALTH IN PREGNANCY GRANT PAYMENT TODAY!!!!!!

:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

I GOT MINE TOOOOO!!!!!!

I just checked my online banking and it is in there :dance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

DF is going to the party without me :cry: yet another night sobbing and feeling like shit - my poor :baby: it has been through so much shit!!!! I feel soooo bad :cry:


----------



## Boothh

i just never realised there could be anyone so sick to even think of doing that, 
serious mental problems, 

at least i know all us in here are genuine and can trust ha, xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

exactly they need to be sectioned!!

on another note - has anyone bought a change bag yet? if so what have u bought? i am a huuuge bag lover and co-ordinate my bags with my outfit so i want to get a really nice one :D but a practial one all the same!!


----------



## Mary Jo

I have the free bag from Mothercare. it'll do... maybe I'll get a nicer one sometime but it's not on my priority list at the mo. :)

Boothh, that's sick. I hate con-artists like that. Sadly the internet is a great place for them to get their kicks with very little, if any, retribution.

as for the HIP grant - hooray that they are being processed quickly! mine isn't in my account yet but it'd be magnificent service if it was, seeing as I only posted it on Tuesday. :rofl: Mine is going towards putting me and OH on a St John Ambulance first aid for babies and infants course, and the rest on a baby monitor, I think. though it'll just go in my bank account and offset some of the other stuff I've bought, really.


----------



## Boothh

im going to get the matching change bag to my pram which is mamas and papas pliko in cityscape, which is like black denim, its about 55pounds i think,

im also going to get another one which i havnt decided yet but im thinking something bright and patterned, so i can use one and the other is more for OH to use with the pram, 

i need to start looking actually thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Boothh

oh bloody hell MJ youve just reminded me i need to get baby monitors still!! hahah i have more than i thought to get still!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

We need our monitors still too. And the diaper bin. And the bottle drying rack. And the breast pump. *sigh* And we still need to clean and paint the baby's room.

And I might want some breast feeding supplies, like nipple cream and stuff? :shrug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

https://www.thatcuteage.com/photo/p1878/o4440 this is the one i want to get - OH said he was gonna buy me a nice change bag for carry8ing bubba etc so i intend to make the most out of it and get one i love

what do you ladies think?? :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh Jenna its seriously beautiful!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:dance: oooh thanks Sam I am pleased you like it :D


----------



## overcomer79

Hey guys...I MIGHT post some pics of me but then I would fear no one would talk to me again!!! Anyway, I am just chilling before people show up for my party. We spent most of the day cleaning house. We just have to put the pets away.

Name: Teresa
Age 30
Occupation: Chemistry lab manager/ instructor (Just finished my masters in Chemistry)
OH: Daryl (adopted at six months old so we wanted to find out what we were having as I am sure we have some surprises at birth like where does our son get his looks from?)
He is 30 and works as a certified opthalmic technician. We will be celebrating our fourth wedding anniversary on July 16th.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jai_Jai said:


> https://www.thatcuteage.com/photo/p1878/o4440 this is the one i want to get - OH said he was gonna buy me a nice change bag for carry8ing bubba etc so i intend to make the most out of it and get one i love
> 
> what do you ladies think?? :hugs:

It looks quite... stylish. But I'm personally not a very big fan of animal prints... but other than that it looks good.


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks :) yeh i am not normally i have nothing animal but for some reason i just love it :D


----------



## Tsia

Jai_Jai said:


> ashnbump said:
> 
> 
> I GOT MY HEALTH IN PREGNANCY GRANT PAYMENT TODAY!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> I GOT MINE TOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> I just checked my online banking and it is in there :dance:Click to expand...


whats that? the £190 or £500 one? I have got the £190.. still waiting on the £500.


----------



## Jai_Jai

the £190 - i wasnt sure if i was entitled to the £500 one or not i dont understand the conditions!?!


----------



## Tsia

Jai_Jai said:


> the £190 - i wasnt sure if i was entitled to the £500 one or not i dont understand the conditions!?!

nor was I.. but I am not working and claiming mat allowance so the MW said just fill it out and see what happens.. you have nothing to lose. lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh ok cool.....where do i fill out the form?? r u on ur own or with an OH?


----------



## Tsia

Jai_Jai said:


> oh ok cool.....where do i fill out the form?? r u on ur own or with an OH?

I got the form from my local job centre I think.. when they gave me the mat allowance form. 

Yes I live with OH but we arent married as yet, (I would have thought after 6 years we would be but thats another story! lol):hissy:

I was honest and declared we were living together etc.. but its his house and I pay half the bills and stuff. We have seperate money and he doesnt give me a penny.. still expects me to pay my way. Which is fine. I have a house but I rent it out.. its my independance. Anyways.. he works full time in Police and they shouldnt be taking his job/mortgage into consideration.. cos like I said.. I dont benefit from any of that!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i just looked online and we are not claiming or entitled to the benefits that are stated.....:cry: we are on low income tho :grr: so annoying!!


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Hey Girlies, :hi:

Was just browsing through and said I'd join in on the introductions. Here's ME:

*Name* - Caroline.

*Age* - 23 (24 TOMORROW!!! My birthday.. I'm getting old :dohh:).

*Occupation* - Mortgages & Insurance Administrator (up until recently). But now I'm a full-time mammy and a lady of leisure :yipee:

*OH* - My fiance (and soul mate) Keith. He's 29. We're together 7 YEARS this Monday!! & more in love than ever (how soppy am I? lol). He is a musician/music teacher.

*Kids* - Our little cutie Mark, age 4. And of course, baby on the way who we are so excited and anxious to meet!

Hopefully the 2 pics attach to this. It's me & the other half in the first one (pre-pregnancy, as I don't think I've any pregnancy pics.. :blush:!). And the other is of my little boy.

Anyways, it's great getting to know everyone a bit better and put a face to the nicknames!! Add's a bit more of a personal touch.. :hugs: xx :hug:
 



Attached Files:







Me & Keith.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6









Marky.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys very nice seeing all the pics i trid to put some up yesterday from my mums but laptop cut off i put a bump pic in the bump part thow.

as for changing bags i got 1 with my pram so gunna use that.

iv just looked only 50 yes 50days left wow how close is it. 
have a good sunday
stacey


----------



## Jai_Jai

Have a great Sunday everyone :hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

hiya!

i really should get on here on night more often!! i always miss loads of posts!

shadow...im not nice honestly..:rofl: the little miss in my tunny had given me spots on every inch of skin, love handles, purple stretchmarks, and lanky hair....but i still love her!:rofl:

yeah i make wedding cakes n stuff (mostly novelty cakes tho) im just waiting for some pics back from a footballers wedding cake i did, i always take pics of my cakes, but the professionals at the weddings always make my cakes look nicer :rofl:

heres a few ive done:
https://file049a.bebo.com/6/large/2009/05/26/11/2510492867a10901119712l.jpg
https://file044a.bebo.com/9/large/2008/08/03/11/2510492867a8522534243l.jpg
https://file041a.bebo.com/11/large/2008/02/11/16/2510492867a6852651546l.jpg
https://file023a.bebo.com/14/large/2006/11/10/12/2510492867a2510509642b461264264l.jpg

Jai Jai...sorry u feeling down hun.......i read a while back that ur OH can have 'moods n a temper' .....make sure he treats u well, if not u n ur bubs will do just fine without him. u dont want ur baby seeing u crying, and daddy in a mood. i really hope ur ok chick? xx:hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Brilliant cakes! I've made a few for friends, but I tend to stick to simple tiered cakes, and sometimes a bit of patchwork decoration!

Just a quick note to say that I'm off to Lincolnshire for a week with some pals, so might not be online very much if at all - not to worry, I'm fine :)


----------



## Tsia

nuttymummy said:


> hiya!
> 
> i really should get on here on night more often!! i always miss loads of posts!
> 
> shadow...im not nice honestly..:rofl: the little miss in my tunny had given me spots on every inch of skin, love handles, purple stretchmarks, and lanky hair....but i still love her!:rofl:
> 
> yeah i make wedding cakes n stuff (mostly novelty cakes tho) im just waiting for some pics back from a footballers wedding cake i did, i always take pics of my cakes, but the professionals at the weddings always make my cakes look nicer :rofl:
> 
> heres a few ive done:
> https://file049a.bebo.com/6/large/2009/05/26/11/2510492867a10901119712l.jpg
> https://file044a.bebo.com/9/large/2008/08/03/11/2510492867a8522534243l.jpg
> https://file041a.bebo.com/11/large/2008/02/11/16/2510492867a6852651546l.jpg
> https://file023a.bebo.com/14/large/2006/11/10/12/2510492867a2510509642b461264264l.jpg
> 
> Jai Jai...sorry u feeling down hun.......i read a while back that ur OH can have 'moods n a temper' .....make sure he treats u well, if not u n ur bubs will do just fine without him. u dont want ur baby seeing u crying, and daddy in a mood. i really hope ur ok chick? xx:hugs:

WOW!! they are fab!!! I would love to learn how to do cakes like that! I think I would be really good at it cos I love creative stuff like my salt dough modelling etc.. but I cant cook a decent cake for soft mick!!! :rofl: never really had a lesson or a decent recipe to follow. :hissy:


----------



## overcomer79

Hey ladies...grrr I'm getting fed up with "random" people adding me on facebook!! Anyway,
I tired uploading pictures last night and of course everything is too big and I really don't know how to resize them! I'm just being a grouch today...I feel like everything on me hurts and ugh my back is killing me...yea I'm going before I depress anyone xxx.


----------



## Sam_Star

overcomer79 said:


> Hey ladies...grrr I'm getting fed up with "random" people adding me on facebook!! Anyway,
> I tired uploading pictures last night and of course everything is too big and I really don't know how to resize them! I'm just being a grouch today...I feel like everything on me hurts and ugh my back is killing me...yea I'm going before I depress anyone xxx.

Awww :hugs: babe xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Heyyyy ladies!!!

I had a proper rubbish day yesterday, and had NO energy WHATSOEVER (very nearly took myself to bed at 6:30 :shock: !) but I got up a bit earlier than usual today to see if I could find some freshness somewhere and so far it seems to be working!

What a load of LOVELY photos and stuff!! It's really fun to see you all in person :D
Caroline: You and your beautiful family have a real "irish" look about ye! :winkwink: Your son is way cute too :D What a hapy little chap!!

Tsia and Jai_Jai, I got my £190 a little while ago, but am still waiting on the £500. Jenna, is there no "category" of entitlement which goes just on low oncome then? :( that's a bummer. Maybe you should kick OH out for a while and claim some benefits as a single chick or something, then maybe you'd be entitled? Hehe... BUT in all seriousness, if you are entitled to income support or child tax credit AFTER your bubs is born then I think you can claim the Sure Start £500 grant for a while after baby is born (3 months maybe?) So do apply for EVERYTHING once you have your little one, especially income support, cos even if they only give you like £5 a week (pretty much what we're getting!) then it is a passport into other benefits and entitlements :D 

Nutty :shock: those cakes are GORGEOUS!! They really inspire me!! I LOVE to bake and some day I would REALLY love to go on a course or something to do something like that. How did you get into it?? I'm like Tsia in some ways I think; I love the intricate detailed arty crafty projects. But also my mum is a retired chef and as she has never been terribly interested in the desserts side of cooking, she has always let me do that stuff at family occasions etc. and I just LOVE making cakes look totally gorgeous :D
I'd love to learn more about it and try to get as good as you! rofl: doubtful, but I can aspire, can't I? hehe...)
Really, though, you are very talented. I LOVE the Oscar cake and the grey bear cake: They actually LOOK fluffy and cuddly!! I'll bet they're delicious too :p *drools*

Aunty E, have a great week :winkwink: we'll miss you!! 

Love to all on this sunny (well, it's sunny _here..._) Sunday!!

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

:gun: << ---- Shadow, killing the thread AGAIN :rofl:

I asked my OH why he thought I always managed to kill this thread, and he said "maybe you say such awesome stuff on there that nobody can think of how to respond!!"

:rofl:

Anyone watch the tennis this afternoon? :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Hi Cleck, I see you :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Well, DH is out on the ship so I'm on my own tonight! :dohh: Gives me a chance to get some scrapbooking done though so I'm not complaining. :muaha:

Me: Samantha(22)
DH: Corey(25)
Occupation: None at the moment. I've always wanted to be a SAHM so from the start of our marriage I just bounce around from odd job to odd job, babysitting, camp counseling, etc. My DH is in the Navy so he leaves alot when on sea duty(which he's on right now). 

DH and I have been together for 7 1/2 years. Married for 5 in August. We always said we wanted to be married for a while before having kids so I'd say we timed it pretty perfectly. 

Everyone has seen what I look like I think. I've posted several pictures on here. And you've all seen Roxy, our dog as well I'm sure. I've posted her a few times. I'm obviously not that shy about pictures. :rofl: She is a miniature pomeranian and will be 5 in August. Actually my due date is her birthday! How crazy is that?! 

That's about all I think!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> :wave: Hi Cleck, I see you :winkwink:

Hey hun! I was busy reading about 4 pages of stuff I missed. And my 4 pages are different than most of you I'm sure because I have my post count per page set to 40 or something like that. :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL eeeek, so you must've bee reading like a million posts then!!! We sure have been chatty in here lately :D :D


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I was on here Friday but must've missed a TON than. Which half of it was about TV shows that I have no clue about anyways so I just skimmed through half of it. :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

hi girlss? anyone still around!

not been on properly all day cus iv literally sat for 2 hours trying to find tickets for a band OH wants to see, 
i thought it could be part of his birthday present, well iv eventually found some but its in newcastle, 
his birthday is in july but it isnt til october, iv already asked my mum to babysit lmao, thought we could make a weekend of it ill probably apriciate a day or two as a couple again by then lol, 

hungrryy but what to have! x


----------



## Boothh

also you know weve posted 100 more posts in here than the july mummys have! and they have been in here a 3rd a month longer than us! we must never shut up :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

*wave* Hey Becki honey :D
Sounds good to be planning some babysitting time already!! Maybe I should get started on my mum in that area too for later this year :rofl: 
My OH's birthday is July too, I haven't even thought of what I might get him yet 8-[ 

I'm off outside now to finish off Vincent's home-made space mobile in the sunshine :dance:

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh said:


> also you know weve posted 100 more posts in here than the july mummys have! and they have been in here a 3rd a month longer than us! we must never shut up :rofl:

:wohoo: August Mummies Rule!! (for now, at least, eh? :winkwink: )


----------



## Boothh

well im working on the theory that if he waits a couple of weeks for delivery he can have a son for his birthday present ;) 

i think thats about the best thing i could of given him lol xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Anyone else have to pee every hour on the hour lately? :rofl: Talk about killing me when I'm trying to sleep! I guess it's good practice for when baby is screaming for me every hour on the hour at night. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

And Boothh your right about it being the best birthday present a guy could ask for! Just wrap a ribbon around the baby and hand it over to him to change the diapers. :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Boothh said:


> well im working on the theory that if he waits a couple of weeks for delivery he can have a son for his birthday present ;)
> 
> i think thats about the best thing i could of given him lol xxx

:rofl: I count my baby as my Christmas present for last year. We found out I was pregnant the day after (but I had that suspicion on the day, I was already late!).


----------



## rubyrose

Can't say i noticed more peeing but heartburn YESS!! Getting this so bad now, especially at night,boohoo!


----------



## Vici

Wow, what a lot to catch up on. I'm bound to miss someone so apologies now if I do.

Well today, DF went to a carboot but as we're weren't looking for anything we didn't hang around long :) Went into town as there was a dress i'd seen for Shauns brothers wedding next Saturday (i do have 2 but decided I don't like either :rofl:) This is it, what do you gals think

https://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/P...eBlack_Asymmetric_Hem_Print_Dress-(3239).aspx

Its beautiful material but just got to find a pair of shoes/flipflops that I can get my fat feet in!!!

Just got in after having lunch out with Shaun, my mum and her BF which was lovely and then visiting friends to see if they can look after Tilly when we're away. All organised I came home and trimmed and bamboo'd my tomato plants so ready for you fruits now :D

Boothh - thats horrid hun, there are some real weirdos out there, i just can't understand why they do it!! :hugs: Who you trying to get tickets for?

ashnbump - I got my HIP last week too :D Sure it was about 2 weeks :D :happydance:

Jai_jai - hope your night in on your own wasn't too bad :hugs: I have my changing bag but its the matching one I got with my travel system. Not planning on getting another :) The one you've picked is gorgeous :D Also, give the surestart grant a go! I know a few people who didn't meet the criteria on the website but all got the money. They can only say no hun and like Shadow said, if you get CTC when LO is here you have 3 months to reapply after the birth too :D

tmr - OMFGG!! 50 days, that doesn't seem real! :baby:

nutty mummy - those cakes are FAB!! The Oscar one is my fav!You're very clever and what a fab job :D 

Aunty E - have a fabulous and relaxing time :D

overcomer - if you host your pics on Facebook it will automatically resize them and then you just post the link on here :)

Shadow - hope you are feeling better today hun and not too tired.

cleckner - know what you mean about the peeing!! DF couldn't believe it earlier, went when we got into town, did about 4 shops and I needed to go again. Trouble is, I seem to get no warning - one min i'm fine the next i'm desperate :rofl:

Phew, that was hard work :rofl:


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Vici* - I'm also going to a wedding next Sat and have been dreading it due to nothing to wear :hissy: That dress looks fab!! I didn't see anything nearly as nice as that when I was out shopping today :( Although, it didn't help that after a few minutes of walking around, I was all hot and tired and wanted to go home :rofl:

Thanks *Shadow* for the comment :hugs: Didn't know we looked so Irish!! :rofl:

*Rubyrose* - totally with you on the heartburn front.. OMG!! It's a killer! And I am *constantly* thirsty but every time I have a drink I'm in bits with heartburn.. I can't win!!

*Booth* - that would be so nice!! Imagine! My sister was born on my dad's birthday... you can't get a more special pressie than that :laugh2:

And speaking of birthdays.. it's actually mine today :blush: 24 and feeling old (.. and HUGE!). I really haven't been bothered & it doesn't even feel like my birthday even though my OH has been making lots of effert and got me lovely flowers etc etc.. Think it's the hormones :rofl: But I'm heading out with my sisters in a few so gonna try get my spirits up a bit lol Sorry for being a grump :dohh:

*xxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## cleckner04

Oo happy birthday Caroline!! :happydance: Hope it was a good one for you.


----------



## rubyrose

Caroline, I am the same, constantly got a drink by my bed side now as im so thirsty but just ouching cause of me heartburn!! Yazoo milkshake sometimes helps but im getting a bit sick of milk haha!

It's great to hear everyones getting there health in pregnancy grants quicky!! Hope i get mine next week to! :) x


----------



## Vici

Happy Birthday Caroline :D


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm really fed up of needing to wee every hour as well. Today OH and I went to the cinema - we boguht the tickets and I needed to go, then we had a 30 min wait, then we went into the actual cinema and I needed to go again. Gah. It's when I'm walking around it's worse, I can sit down for ages and not need then as soon as I'm upright, I do. 

Still, I, too, feel it's getting me prepared for being up every hour or so in the night.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> I'm really fed up of needing to wee every hour as well. Today OH and I went to the cinema - we boguht the tickets and I needed to go, then we had a 30 min wait, then we went into the actual cinema and I needed to go again. Gah. It's when I'm walking around it's worse, I can sit down for ages and not need then as soon as I'm upright, I do.
> 
> Still, I, too, feel it's getting me prepared for being up every hour or so in the night.

Me too! It's way worse now too than it was before. You feel totally normal sitting, then once you stand up, it's like the baby just slips right down to your bladder and suddenly you're about to pee yourself if you don't get to a toilet in two seconds!


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Aww, thanks girls*!!! xx :hugs:

Gonna try get into the birthday spirit and enjoy tonight! Would LOVE a blue wkd :rofl: Totally gonna have one waiting in the fridge as soon as LO is born hehe :wine:

Anyways, sorry to read & run but have to go as OH is waiting to drive me to my sisters house now! Hope you all have a lovely evening and will log on tomorrow to say hi & catch up!

:hug: *xxxxxxxx*


----------



## cleckner04

I'm the same with the sitting/standing issue. I can pee and than on my way out the bathroom door, have to pee again. It's that bad sometimes. I've learned to rock back and forth and lean way back when on the toilet though so baby shifts around and I can empty it much better. I look like a fool but it helps a little. :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I seriously just started crying a little bit because I wanted some toast and the damn toaster won't work. I keep pushing the thing down and it just pops back up, it won't stay down and turn on! I even checked that it's plugged in. It just won't f-ing work and I all f-ing want in the world right now is some f-ing cinnamon toast!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, and I dropped a piece of bread behind the toaster instead of in the toaster, picked it up and went to check that there wasn't anything weird on it, and dropped it on the floor!

And now the cats seem to think that it's chase each other around the house and drive mommy up the f-ing wall time. :cry: Being loud as hell when my OH is trying to sleep.


----------



## cleckner04

Sounds like your having a hell of a time. :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I think I woke my OH up with my sobbing. :blush: :(

But he figured out the toaster for me. Something wrong with the GFIs in the kitchen.... I got my toast! And he went back to sleep. I felt so stupid trying to tell him that I was crying because of toast.


----------



## smith87999

Hi girls... gone away with the family for 2 days... and Lordie... so much to catch up on... I love all the pictures of everyone...you all look beautiful... it is nice to put a face to a name...and also nice to get to know something about the other half of your family :lol:

*Name:* Laura
*Age:* (yeah... seems I am one of the elders on here...:rofl:) 32
*Occupation:* Stay at home mom, Bookkeeper for family dairy farm, partner with 4 other moms(we have a roadside veggie garden stand) amoung several other committments
*DH Occupation:* He is a dairy farmer
*I have three boys:* Garrett is 6, Landon is 4, and Luke is 2.
*Married:* DH and I have been married 10 years in Aug. together for 13 years...
*OH:* is 32 also

Those of you I see on facebook have already seen my boys... but I have to share with the rest....

Garrett is 6
https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/n759187079_507342_9553.jpg

Landon is 4
https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/n1639242256_205235_921759.jpg

This is Luke who is 2 with his little cousin Kennedy.
https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/n1547269266_30087404_7819.jpg

And this is all of us at Christmas time.... Me and the Boys...LOL
https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/n759187079_1194496_3225.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies been away for the weekend so haven't been on. :hi: to all. Been at my brothers UK wedding (he's married an American girl) had a lovely time although still feel like pooh in the evenings, dizzy headache and tunnel vision, just hoping it's a virus and not the baby. On the plus side everyone commented on how lovely I looked pregnant which cheered me right up. They said it suits me..... so when do I get to do this all again then :rofl: I LOVE being pregnant but I hear you on the weeing ladies AHHHHH some days are better than others. Anyway here is me........
 



Attached Files:







gower.jpg
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jelr

Hey there girls, just said I would pop in for a minute and say hi and apologise for being awol for the last month. I have so much to catch up on, so I hope to that this week, but I wont get it all done today, so I hope you are all well and enjoying 3rd tri (well as much as we can enjoy it).

Well not much new with me - have been so busy since I was on last between helping out with my dad, work has been manic with Assessment time and getting everything ready to finish the term in June. Good news is I only have another 2 weeks of groups running and they will all be finished for the summer, then I will have a week or 2 of tidying up the paperwork and handing everything over while I am maternity so all in all I only have 3 or 4 weeks left to the summer break. We have also had lots of occasions with family and friends on at the weekends between 30th and 40th birthday parties and first holy communions and we were away in London last weekend to see my brother and have a weekend away before babs comes.

We had a ball, but I wouldn't go away again so heavily pregnant as we always do a lot of sight seeing but my feet found it hard to keep up the pace and babs decided to make my bladder its bed for the weekend so I spent most of it looking for a toilet. But I still enjoyed it and loved catching up with my bro.

Well I am keeping well - have no more ankles though with swelling and was back with my gp friday and she said it is odema I have as I have major swelling in my feet and ankles and some in my wrists and hands too, but that it is nothing to worry about as my blood pressure is fine and there is no protein in my urine, so its only if I had the 3 that it would be a sign of pre-eclamsia and that odema on its own was quiet commen in pregnancy. 

We also had our antinatal classes every tues and thurs evening for the last month which added to the busyness that we already had, but they were very informative and good, although I could have done without the last one. DH said I turned green as they showed us a video of two assissted births and then handed around the suction and forceps for us to have a look at, so that bit I could have done without as it has frightened the life out of me ha ha.

Well we are all finally on the count down. I can't wait to meet this little one.

Well I'm gonna run and try catch up on some of what I have missed - Really hope you are all well and in good form.
:hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

:yipee: Laura, Pippin and Jelr!!!! I've missed you guys :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

I've had three very strange pains in a row tonight, and was very very close to calling the midwife but decided to wait to see if there was a fourth, and there hasn't been yet... They are like sharp and yet somehow dullish pains all around my bump which sort of TWANG really strongly and make me double over going "ooooowwww..." in pain for about 15 seconds or so each, then they disappear and I can relax again. But I had three, one after the other, very close together, and was just starting to panic that they might be contractions or something and OH said "call someone!" so i got the phone and the number out but then just said "i'll just wait to see if there is one more..." and there hasn't been so far (that was an hour ago!)
So I'm hoping it was some random nothing, but if they do come back later tonight then I think I will call right away, cos they're very intense and I'd sure like to know what's causing them!

Anyway...

I TOTALLY agree on the whole peeing thing. It seems that it has just suddenly hit me now, as I didn't used to have too much of a problem with it. But today I have been to the loo a bunch of times already, and most of those times were horribly disappointing... Just tiny miserable dribbles!! :rofl: I'll have to try out Cleckner's "toilet wiggle" trick!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, and I'm thinking we really shouldn't expect Laura, Pips and jelr to go wading through about a hundred mages of stuff, so maybe we should try to remember what we've covered recently?!?

Umm... I seem to remember some kind of delicious sweet cakey thing playing a fairly major role around here... *shrugs* Nutty, help me out here... :rofl:

We've talked about cats a lot, and cars, we've shared our pictures and some personal details to get to know each other a bit better... ummm *can't remember much further back* ...


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh yes, and Jai Jai weed herself a little bit, Aunty E had cat diarrhoea to clean up, Sam_Star's OH acted like a knob and we all got angry at him... ummm....


----------



## ShadowRat

Gabs had more contractions but then actually had a DECENT appointment at the hospital and came home feeling much better :D ....


----------



## Sam_Star

And gabs had some bad pains but thankfullyshe and baby jack are okay ummmmm........


----------



## Sam_Star

Shadow we posted the same thing at practically the same time lol lol!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OMG I nearly peed myself again then hahahaha thanks Naomi :D


----------



## jelr

ha thanks for the update Shadow but I'll prob just go through them anyways I love knowing what everyone has got up to - although it might take me some time - I'm only up to page 40 so I have nearly another 100 to go he he, but I'll get there at some stage, but enought for tonight as I'm wrecked. Am so tired since we came back from London.

Shadow they sound like I would imagine BH would be like although I have never had them so am just guessing, but I would defo make that phone call if you have anymore. Fingers crossed it was just a random pain and wont come back again. :hug: to you anyways and thanks for missing me - I have missed you all too. Xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe nice to know I'm making you laugh Jai Jai!! 

jelr, thanks, but I have LOADS of BH and they're painless and very different. Not sure what the random pains were, but I'm happy for now that they've gone away! They were pretty painful...


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam_Star said:


> Shadow we posted the same thing at practically the same time lol lol!!

Ahhh, must be cos we are the same age, eh Sam? :rofl: hehehe great minds and all that :winkwink:


----------



## Sam_Star

Yeah i think thats it naomi (ive just decided that seen as we have the same great minds AND were the same age i should probably use your real name x)


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam_Star said:


> Yeah i think thats it naomi (ive just decided that seen as we have the same great minds AND were the same age i should probably use your real name x)

:winkwink: :friends: xx


----------



## cleckner04

omg with the same age stuff. :rofl: 

Shadow I hope it was just a random occurence. I've been getting BH like crazy lately and most aren't painful but some make me get really bad back cramps. :hissy: I wonder if that means I'll have horrible back labor?! Ugh I hope not!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i hope u dont cleck thats something i am worried about dunno why i just am!!

ok guys i am having a boy!!!! i just know it :D

oh and i cant fit the nice same age sparkly in my siggy its already too big - what do i get rid of?? :hissy:


----------



## ShadowRat

awwww lol Jai Jai you really don't have to use it!!!! I am only using it in mine cos I happen to have a bit of space, I might change it for something else some time soon anyway! It was fun to make them when I was so bored though hehehehe...


----------



## Jai_Jai

but its soooooooooo purrrrty :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> omg with the same age stuff. :rofl:
> 
> Shadow I hope it was just a random occurence. I've been getting BH like crazy lately and most aren't painful but some make me get really bad back cramps. :hissy: I wonder if that means I'll have horrible back labor?! Ugh I hope not!!

When I had contractions before, they hurt like period cramps! And in my back.... I actually didn't feel pain for individual contractions, just a general aching in the bottom of my bump and in my back.


----------



## cleckner04

I really have bad fears about having back labor. I took lamaze with my friend when I was her birth coach, and the nurse really scared me when talking about women having back labor. I'm not opposed to drugs if necessary during my labor though. :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

has ur tummy settled down?? i had a really random stop me in my tracks pain in my left side tday.....was in bath, very odd didnt no wat it was but it didnt happen again - i just the hardest kick ever whilst typing this - shouted ow :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for the update shadow missed you guys too but so tired in the evenings it's hard to find the energy to type but I read sometimes.

Those pains sound like BH hon, glad you haven't had anymore and I'm sure three in a row is fine just as long as they don't keep coming which they haven't I hope :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Speaking of back pains... sciatica is really bad again today. And I wanted to get some cleaning done, damn it! :cry: I feel like such a fat, lazy slob when I look at how messy/dirty my house seems to me... but I just can't do what I used to be able to do!


----------



## ShadowRat

No, they haven't come back at all, so I think I'm safe! But I will be mentioning them at my next consultant appointment a week on Wednesday (scan too! woohoo!) 
But I am very sure that they weren't Braxton Hicks cos I know Braxton Hicks very well by now and they feel quite different... 

Ah, well, whatever they were they've gone for now :)


----------



## Pippin

Can't believe I'm 30 weeks today :shock: I held a 3 week old baby this weekend and I was so scared, hope it comes a little more easily with my own. I felt awkward is that normal or am I freaky? The Mum didn't know I had her which made me feel worse my Mum stole her (in a nice way she was our guest) so she could have a cuddle and give her to me. She started to squirm after my aunty frightened her and they shouted to get her on my shoulder as she's got wind... I was like WTF how?? I was worried about her neck! God I hope I can do this!!!


----------



## Pippin

Waiting4Baby said:


> Speaking of back pains... sciatica is really bad again today. And I wanted to get some cleaning done, damn it! :cry: I feel like such a fat, lazy slob when I look at how messy/dirty my house seems to me... but I just can't do what I used to be able to do!

Ditto hon!


----------



## ShadowRat

Does anyone else watch House?? I'm loving the episode that's on Sky tonight hehehe


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> No, they haven't come back at all, so I think I'm safe! But I will be mentioning them at my next consultant appointment a week on Wednesday (scan too! woohoo!)
> But I am very sure that they weren't Braxton Hicks cos I know Braxton Hicks very well by now and they feel quite different...
> 
> Ah, well, whatever they were they've gone for now :)

I haven't had any yet as far as I am aware, what you described is what my friends have described to me as BH. 

I just heard a click in my tummy when he moved?? Do you think it's his bones or what??? He's moving well now though so not worried.


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> Does anyone else watch House?? I'm loving the episode that's on Sky tonight hehehe

No sorry hon. x


----------



## cleckner04

I want to know the same thing about the clicking in the stomach thing Pippin. I have heard her 'click' probably 8 times in the past few weeks and it is always at the same time that I feel her move so I'm assuming it is her joints clicking?!


----------



## Sam_Star

Ooooh im watching House "im already dealing with one doctor with a drug habit" Oh my god he is a legend!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> Can't believe I'm 30 weeks today :shock: I held a 3 week old baby this weekend and I was so scared, hope it comes a little more easily with my own. I felt awkward is that normal or am I freaky? The Mum didn't know I had her which made me feel worse my Mum stole her (in a nice way she was our guest) so she could have a cuddle and give her to me. She started to squirm after my aunty frightened her and they shouted to get her on my shoulder as she's got wind... I was like WTF how?? I was worried about her neck! God I hope I can do this!!!

Aaawwww Pips I am totally like this too with other people's babies! I figure us first-timers will feel a bit awkward and nervous for the first couple of days of holding baby etc. but that it will come naturally after that and we won't know what we were so scared of!! :D It's funny, sometimes when Vincent kicks me hard in the ribs or just pokes his foot out of my side, I push quite hard to get him back into a comfortable position. And sometimes I think "he's really strong!" but I'll bet I won't feel like that once he's out!! I'll be afraid of breaking him or something!! :shock: But I'm sure when it is your own baby, something natural just "triggers" ... That's what I hope, anyway!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam_Star said:


> Ooooh im watching House "im already dealing with one doctor with a drug habit" Oh my god he is a legend!!!

:happydance: Isn't it cool?! Tee hee, loving the scene where she was looking for the spider bite... Tee hee hee... *bad Shadow!*


----------



## Pippin

Glad you feel the same too hon. I'm glad my Mum is going to be with me right after the birth she can help me feel comfortable. I was thinking she'd get in the way but I know we'll need the reassurance and she is so good with kids.


----------



## cleckner04

I've always had a way with babies and have babysat quite a few newborns so I'm not TOO scared as far as handling my LO. But I am terrified at the prospect of having her 24-7 around. Because obviously, when babysitting you get to hand them back over and go on your way. Now I have one forever. :baby:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ShadowRat said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm 30 weeks today :shock: I held a 3 week old baby this weekend and I was so scared, hope it comes a little more easily with my own. I felt awkward is that normal or am I freaky? The Mum didn't know I had her which made me feel worse my Mum stole her (in a nice way she was our guest) so she could have a cuddle and give her to me. She started to squirm after my aunty frightened her and they shouted to get her on my shoulder as she's got wind... I was like WTF how?? I was worried about her neck! God I hope I can do this!!!
> 
> Aaawwww Pips I am totally like this too with other people's babies! I figure us first-timers will feel a bit awkward and nervous for the first couple of days of holding baby etc. but that it will come naturally after that and we won't know what we were so scared of!! :D It's funny, sometimes when Vincent kicks me hard in the ribs or just pokes his foot out of my side, I push quite hard to get him back into a comfortable position. And sometimes I think "he's really strong!" but I'll bet I won't feel like that once he's out!! I'll be afraid of breaking him or something!! :shock: But I'm sure when it is your own baby, something natural just "triggers" ... That's what I hope, anyway!!Click to expand...


I am hoping that too - I have held 2 of my friends babies in the last couple of weeks and i was the same terrified of breaking them and held them all stiff like :rofl: it was DF who was natural - i constantly worry whether i will be any good :blush:


----------



## Sam_Star

Haha i wouldnt mind house checking me out for a spider bite LOL *naughty sam* 
I really dont know whats wrong with me lately i'm turning into a sex fiend poor DH cant move for me :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> I want to know the same thing about the clicking in the stomach thing Pippin. I have heard her 'click' probably 8 times in the past few weeks and it is always at the same time that I feel her move so I'm assuming it is her joints clicking?!

That's what I thought hon and he was moving at the same time. I guess it can happen! It does to us.


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> I've always had a way with babies and have babysat quite a few newborns so I'm not TOO scared as far as handling my LO. But I am terrified at the prospect of having her 24-7 around. Because obviously, when babysitting you get to hand them back over and go on your way. Now I have one forever. :baby:

I'm ok with older ones of a few months it's just the head thing and I hear you about giving it back :rofl: I guess we will all learn very quickly and will LOVE it or why else would we keep going back :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam_Star said:


> Haha i wouldnt mind house checking me out for a spider bite LOL *naughty sam*
> I really dont know whats wrong with me lately i'm turning into a sex fiend poor DH cant move for me :rofl:

:rofl:

mmm... House....


----------



## cleckner04

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one with a clicky baby though. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: about House. He does have some sort of odd sexual appeal doesn't he? I don't avidly watch the show but if it's on and I'm in the mood sometimes I'll watch.


----------



## Pippin

What is this house then???


----------



## Sam_Star

cleckner04 said:


> :rofl: about House. He does have some sort of odd sexual appeal doesn't he? I don't avidly watch the show but if it's on and I'm in the mood sometimes I'll watch.

He really does i think i love him :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

wow its so hard to keep up on here|!! lol

shaodw n tsia...if ur creative you'll definitley be able to do it, i was always into making things n drawing when i was little.....and i just learned myslef how to do cakes through trial and error. My nan used to make them but she died way before i 'got into it'. i just started making them for friends n family n took it from there! (and im not actually a fan of baking!! i only like the decorating part!:rofl:)

boothh i totally forgot to say, that girl on msn sounds like a right weirdo!! (i remembered i hadnt replied to that whilst out driving today....totally random!!)
weve had a few women blocked on here because they have been 'scammers' or whatever the mods called them.....theres some pretty sad people around!

and viki....forgot to write that i loved ur job description!! usually u see the usual.....hairdresser, vet, doctor etc....but it was so fun reading urs!!

sorry that i havrent replied about everyones posts.....ive had SOOO much to read n its hard to remember what we were talking about! lol


----------



## Pippin

Right ladies I'm off to bed, baby and I are shattered. Speak tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

I think it's his bad boy attitude. It doesn't hurt that he has gorgeous blue eyes. I melt over blue eyes. :cloud9:


----------



## cleckner04

Sam_Star...This is for you. :rofl::rofl::rofl: I google imaged Hugh Laurie and this was on there! :muaha:


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> ...*shaodw* n tsia...if ur creative you'll definitley be able to do it, i was always into making things n drawing when i was little.....and i just learned myslef how to do cakes through trial and error...

Hehehe Is this the welsh version of me? Hehehe I like it!! Shaodw... I wonder how that would be pronounced in welsh?? :rofl: :hugs:
Really though, did you not take any courses or anything for making those beautiful cakes?? Just what, bought books and stuff?? I NEED to get me some funky cake-making books!!



Pippin said:


> What is this house then???

Ohhhh Pippin *shakes head sadly*


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Cleck, that's classic! Hehehe...


Quote of the episode tonight: "Another life saved by girl-on-girl action"... THAT'S what we like to hear!! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Hey I've seen that episode!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol sorry shadow......my silly baby brain has made it almost impossible to type...AND i have a dicky keyboard on my laptop.....my spacebar and B button sometimes just REFUSE to work......then i have the problem of my bump leaning over the buttons n touchpad n it will suddenly turn capslock on mid sentence!!!

night pippin.

i dont watch house, but ive heard of it....OH watched CSI alot n house is usually on after it?


----------



## ShadowRat

:hugs: nite Pips xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Nutty I was being cruel moking your typo! I have issues with my V key since I took the laptop to the kitchen to look at a recipe as I cooked and (typically) dropped the pepper shaker on the keypad. They V key came right off and was VERY fiddly to put back, and since then I just say that when a V is missing when I type, Vincent must be stealing my Vs again!!


----------



## nuttymummy

duh...forgot to answer the actual question :wacko: im such a goon!!
no didnt have any books......i just baked, slapped on some buttercream the whacked on the icing!!! u can imagine what my first cakes looked like!!! i could never cover a cake properly, but if u stick with it and keep practicing youll get it eventually. (im still learning too n ive been making them since i was 13!!!)


----------



## Sam_Star

Thank you Cleck i have to say i saved it......
When i showed DH he said that were all very naughty :rofl: He's just jealous of the hugh-bod!!


----------



## cleckner04

Sam_Star said:


> Thank you Cleck i have to say i saved it......
> When i showed DH he said that were all very naughty :rofl: He's just jealous of the hugh-bod!!

:rofl::rofl: there is a naked ass shot as well but I didn't think BnB would approve of me posting it unless in the over 18 section. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock:
I have been awake since 7:30 this morning, and I still have energy!! But I'm worried that I must be spending tomorrow's "spoons" (see https://butyoudontlooksick.com/the_spoon_theory/ ) so I'm thinking I should probably go to bed now...

As ever, lovely to chat to you girls :D

:hugs:
Shadow xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Goodnight Naomi xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Night hun!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:D nitie nite all!!! xxx


----------



## overcomer79

OH and Me yesterday. I am 29wks 5days!
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/photo.php?pid=30389938&id=1461452583
My "puppy" (about 17 months old) is a lab/chow mix and was my valentines day gift for 2008!! His name is Albus (yes, Harry Potter).
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2017737&id=1461452583#/photo.php?pid=30287900&id=1461452583
This is the cat that looks similar to MJ's betty! Her name is deagol and she has a sister named smeagol who is very camera shy but I will try to sneak one of her soon!! She is eating a "tasty" treat!
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2017737&id=1461452583#/photo.php?pid=30368368&id=1461452583


----------



## overcomer79

Ok that didn't work...I tried to insert facebook links as images like someone told me...oh well..


----------



## overcomer79

shadow I see you :hi:


----------



## cleckner04

I find that photobucket is the best way to put pictures on here.


----------



## overcomer79

I don't know much about photobucket.


----------



## overcomer79

OH and Me. I am 29wks 5days.
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs117.snc1/4725_1148863009371_1461452583_30389938_2765168_n.jpg
This is my 17 month old puppy named Albus. He is a lab/chow mix and was my valentines day gift for 2008
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2740/179/94/1461452583/n1461452583_30287900_1679639.jpg
1 of 2 of my cats who are five years old. This is Deagol and she is getting a tasty treat. Her sister, smeagol, is a bit camera shy but I will try to get one of her soon.
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs114.snc1/4695_1141953796645_1461452583_30368368_6286330_n.jpg
Ok, I think I finally got something to work right today.


----------



## Mary Jo

oh, wow, OC, your kitty is very like Betty! :D you're looking good, too. :)


----------



## overcomer79

Yea MJ. She is the one I commented about earlier and she is a real tyrant! She likes my OH better than me because I try to rule her!!


----------



## Mary Jo

How old is she? She looks young... kind of like Betty was when she was about a year old. (B is 11 now and - a lot more... buxom, is about the kindest way of phrasing it!)


----------



## overcomer79

She just turned 5 years old.


----------



## jelr

Hey girls cant sleep so decided to come on here and catch up on those 100 pages I missed and I see you have written 6 more pages since I went off line 2.5 hours ago. I'm gonna have some job :rofl:

Shadow: I really hope you dont have any more pains throughout the night.

God there are a few of you guys after having BH, how many weeks were you when they started. I dont think i have had any.

Pippin: I definitely think it comes more naturally when it is your own, a friend of mine had a LO a few years ago and she was the most unmaternatistic before this than any one I have ever known, she reckoned new babys looked like plucked chickens and would grimice if she had to hold one and you never saw anybody more awkward, but to see her with her own was just amazing, it just came naturally to her, I think we will all be a little awkard in the first few days until we find our feet, but it will come to us.

Cleckner: Our midwife explained about back labour in our anti natal class and I have to agree with you it sounds painful.

Overcomer: I love the pics you look great.

Well I'm gonna head back and catch up some more and then try sleepin again.

Night girls :hug:


----------



## puddingqueen

Hello August Mummies

Not been on for a while - been settling into our new house and just taking it easy. Been off work sick with pregnancy problems -sickness and extreme tiredness :sleep:, since being 8 weeks pregnant, out of the whole pregnancy I have been at work for only 2 weeks -been signed of ever since. Doc has just signed me off again for another 3 weeks then I am hoping to go back for 1 week, then take 1 weeks annual leave then start my maternity leave on 19th July - Baby Jasmine Megan is due 2nd August. :happydance:

Been getting loads of Braxton Hicks :hissy: and my baby bump is expanding rapidly and trying to sleep at night is so uncomfortable now

Only 7 weeks till we meet our baby Jasmine.:cloud9:

Not very long till we all meet our LO :happydance:

Hope everyone else is ok.

:hug:

Lynn x


----------



## Tsia

hey lyn did you get your dough mnodel ok? moving house? hope you gave me the correct address! lol


----------



## puddingqueen

Hi Tsia 

I did get it thank you, its fantastic, absolutely brilliant, we love it, sorry did not get back to you sooner - hubby has been off all week so we made the most of it together, going out every day. 

Not yet painted model, when I have I will post a piccy on your original thread.

No we moved about 7 weeks ago, you had the right address. 

Hope you are well x


----------



## jelr

Well girls I have managed to reach page 65 so I have another 25 pages down and it has kept me occupied when I couldn't sleep, but it is 1.30 in the morning now and I have to be up for work, so I'm gonna give sleep another try. Talk to ye all soon. Xx


----------



## tmr1234

WOW i think i have just read over 20 pages lol u girls can chat

i cnt rember what has been seid but on the back laber try not sitting back sit upright and on all4's it should make baby swoop around to frunt.

i dnt know wich way up lucas is hoping to find out fir when i have m/wife appt.
he is starting to not kick as much but really push and it bloody hurts.


----------



## overcomer79

Ok, I am used to having 10 pages to go through every morning when I wake up...where is everyone at?? *lonely*


----------



## overcomer79

Here is the camera shy kitty. Her name is smeagol and she was in the the office with me until I took that picture. She gave me a verbal and left and now is hiding :rofl:
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs117.snc1/4725_1149571307078_1461452583_30392365_4797521_n.jpg


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww OC cute kitty :D
She does look a bit like Betty doesn't she MJ? 

I had no more weird pains last night girls, thanks for your well-wishes :D

BUT this morning I lost at least some of my mucous plug! :shock: Isn't it a bit early for that still? Nutty, your (admittedly gross) thread was very helpful cos I had looked at that and knew just what this was when it came. It wasn't huge, but it couldn't have been anything else. It was a "healthy" colour I think :rofl:
So I know that people can start to lose the plug weeks before labour, but also I know that some girls lose the plug and then go into labour very shortly afterwards... Eeek! I hope nothing unusual happens until at least next week: We're in London this Friday for a very important appointment for OH, and I really can't have anything going on for that!! So if any weirdness is going to happen, it had better not happen until next week, when I have a scan and consultant appointment etc. lol...

Had a lovely swim with OH this morning, feeling pretty great now so that's nice! 
:wave: Hi Lynn! good to see you back in here :D Jasmine is a lovely name choice for your little girl :)

:hugs:
Shadow xxx


----------



## nuttymummy

hiya shadow......(yay i didnt have keyboard tourettes!! :rofl:)

i lost some of my mucus plug yesterday morning...had some period type pains before hand.
but feeling normal today! it was like pic 2 from the thread, and if its clear like that it says it can still be weeks yet till labour so i think we are safe!!!

i had those pains u were describing too....but only had 2 of them. they just seemed to stop and that was that!

how is everyone?

o poop....i forgot to make a midwives appointment for next week! (got to see if little miss is still breech!)


----------



## joeyjo

Ooh I'm glad I haven't lost any of my plug yet - I was getting disconcerted enough by BH contractions on Saturday. They went on every 10-12min for over 3 hours. I think I might have poppped to the hospital if I was at hme and not driving for 850km cross country on the way back from my hols!


----------



## nuttymummy

o yes joey i forgot all about that! are u ok now? ive never had BH before....but heard they arent supposed to be painful. maybe u had what i had? but for a heck of alot longer!!!:rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey girls :)

Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one :D Yes Nutty, mine looked like the second pic in your thread too, but a teeny bit more yellowish and a bit more of it than that. Not masses tho! Funny that you had the weird pains too...
Joey, I have BH about 12 times a day lately, but hae never had pain with them (just discomfort when the hard bump pushes on my ribs etc!) and I've never had them one after another so closely like that. I think it'd be disconcerting for me, too!
I really hope nothing unusual happens while we're away on Friday, it must be so worrying when you're far from home!

xxx


----------



## joeyjo

They weren't really painful just a LOT stronger than the ones I've had before - also they seemed to involve my whole bump and the ones I've had before have been mainly on the lower bit. nothing seemed to stop them, I went for a walk around, stopped for lunch, went to the loo everything and they kept coming. 
Seemed to stop as suddenly as it started - thank goodness. Just had a few yesterday and more normal strength. Think it must have been to do with the drive or the "stress" at finishing my holiday

EDIT - it was also the first thing that has had me checking my knickers and tissue when I wiped!!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol.....we are all turning into KNICKER CHECKERS!!!!!!! 
check those kecks girls! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

joeyjo said:


> EDIT - it was also the first thing that has had me checking my knickers and tissue when I wiped!!

:rofl:

I do this anyway!! I have been on the hunt for any signs for a while now *detective Shadow, the panty-checker* !!!! :rofl:

Oooooh girlies, be proud of me!!! I finally finished Vincent's space mobile, and have just managed to take some pics of it! Now, mobiles are NOTORIOUSLY impossible to photograph well (as I found out when I opened an Etsy shop selling them!!) so my first attempt was... Less than satisfactory... 

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/SpaceMobileFailed.jpg

:rofl: I love the look on the little alien's face as he is whizzing around like that!!

But I had a few more attempts, and finally decided to photograph them outdoors (to get as much light exposure as possible) and hung it on the washing line (as I didn't have anywhere else to hang it from!!)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/SpaceMobile3.jpg

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/SpaceMobile1.jpg

And just to show the details etc. I laid it on the kitchen table for another shot :happydance:

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/SpaceMobile2.jpg

What do you think?? I can't wait to put it up in his room, it looks really great in there with all the other bits and pieces now!! 

Shadow xxx


----------



## nuttymummy

OMG that is MEGA CUTE!!!! i saw the aliens when u posted a pic last time....and the rockets are amazing!! it looks really cute n im sure he will just love it!!! (heck i love it!!!)


----------



## ShadowRat

:dance: Thanks Nutty!!! I'm pretty pleased with it :blush: :D

The big rocket is my favourite. I made everything from scratch out of bits and pieces of felt I had lying about in different colours, then I stitched them up and filled them with stuffing and then I made the frame and put it all together!

LOL but... I realised that one part (where the 3 stars hang one below the other) was not quite weighted properly, and didn't know how to fix it... So I pushed individual grains of Basmati rice through the stitching to weigh it down a bit more!!!! :rofl: It worked perfectly hehehe!!

Don't worry, though: It won't be above his cot or within his reach, so the rice grains can't fall out and hurt him :winkwink:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol good idea shadow!! bet that took a while!

its really cute!


----------



## cleckner04

Oo yay I love it shadow!! The rocket is my favorite too. :happydance: 

Wow about the girls losing parts of mucous plugs. I'd be freaked to be honest. I keep checking but I've checked every day since being pregnant after MCing before but so far I'm good to go. I don't mind if this baby goes overdue even though. :blush: I see girls on here so upset about being overdue but honestly if this baby needs to cook longer, than I want her to have as much time to grow as possible in there.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

You guyyys. :( I just HAD to go and look at this mysterious thread of nuttymummy's, to see pictures of mucus plugs... The other day I found something on my toilet paper that looked a lot like the second picture too! It was a little bit more yellow... and there was a little round glob in with the rest of the glob... but I figured it was just weird pregnancy discharge... I didn't think of the mucus plug? :cry:

That scares me! I've already had a scare with contractions... sheesh. It's wayyy too early to be having my baby. Am I going to have to yell at him to stay in there?


----------



## nuttymummy

lol....dont worry W4B...im sure he'll stay in there a while longer chick! u can lose your mucus plug at any time, and it can be weeks n weeks before labour....try not to worry :hugs: plus....it might not always be a mucus plug......it could be alot of pregnancy discharge. 
:hugs: youll be just fine


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies, I haven't posted for a while, just been busy enjoying the long evenings ..... or sleeping. 

I am sooooo tired now having to have cat naps to re-energize!

Lots and lots of posts to catch up on you have all been very busy makes fun reading ... though the talk of loosing plugs is freaking me out a bit!

Feeling the sudden urge to go out and shop and buy furniture ..... I wonder can I call that nesting!?! I was told in one place that the bedside tables I liked would take 8-10 wks to come in and I thought sod that the baby will probably be here before that!!
We are still house hunting and haven't seen anything we like in ages, which is getting me down a bit as it means we are definitely going to be still in the house we are currently in when baby is born ...... so I can't do up a nursery!!

On holidays next week :happydance: so excited, DH's birthday too .... any suggestions for a present for him?

Hope all is going well.

Txx


----------



## cleckner04

The august girls are quiet today!! I'm running back and forth cleaning house and I'm washing all of the baby's clothes and her sheets, etc. Eventually maybe I'll get good pictures of her nursery once I get everything all sorted. I even started on my hospital bag finally! Woot!! 

I tell you what, moving the office to the upstairs is giving me a hell of a workout though when everything else in this house is downstairs! :dohh:


----------



## Tsia

oh dont cleckner- I have to do all this too in the next few days. AND paint the room!! and get the crib out the shed! :shock:

and wash all clothes, teddies, and sheets/bedding etc. 

You doing it all now just brings home how close we actually are! :shock:


----------



## cleckner04

:happydance:I know it!! Where has the time gone?!


----------



## Mary Jo

Ack, I want to start washing and stuff but for some reason I want to wait till I have all my things together, and we still have no cot. 

(I ordered the cot on April 22, when I passed 24 weeks, and was given an original delivery date of May 6 - from littlewoods.com. On that day I hadn't heard anything, no email to say it was dispached, so I logged in to track the order and found the date had been changed to May 28. :hissy: A couple of days before then I checked once more and it was changed again, this time to June 8. So on June 5 I checked AGAIN and - ffs, it's now saying delivery on June 19. I've emailed to complain and got an apologetic - but not explanatory - reply, saying if it doesn't arrive on the 19th to contact them again. I'm getting sick of this and do not expect to see this cot on June 19th BUT I am not cancelling the order because the price was so good. I actually found and chose this cot on other websites, including johnlewis.com, but it was (and still is) priced at £229 there and £207 elsewhere; this cot on littlewoods.com was on special offer and was £159. So it's a £70 difference if I cancelled it and bought it from John Lewis, which I would do if the price wasn't so much higher. :( )

I want to get everything all set up and ready but have a feeling it's not going to be happening soon. We have a Moses basket, so baby would be ok for a bed in the short term, but good grief, I will be angry if this cot isn't with us by August!

We are also waiting for some cast-offs from OH's sister's baby, who has grown out of his newborn things now; we were told we could have have loads of things but till I see them I won't have an idea if we're ok for clothes. At the moment we only have a few sleepsuits/babygros and body suits and I read that babies might need to be changed several times a day so we definitely need more. I'm inclined to tell OH that if we don't get this stuff in the next 2 weeks, I am just going to go to Sainsbury's or Asda and buy a few more things myself. I want to get them all washed and dried and ironed and put away - and I want to get it all done at once. 

It's horribly hot and muggy here, no doubt cooler by far than America, but we don't have aircon in the house and it's not comfy. I'm not sleeping well anyway, never mind in the heat. :( We have a fan but it's noisy and I did need to put it on for a while in the night but I was very conscious that OH hates the noise and so I only left it on a little while. (I hate the noise as well but I'd rather be comfortable.) The only time I'm really ok is in the bath... a lovely cool bath. Mmmmmm.


----------



## joeyjo

Do Littlewoods still have stores? and is the cot available thru stores as well as online? Is it still at the offer price? John lewis will pricematch - my in-laws have done it with loads of things.


----------



## Mary Jo

Sadly the £159 price was a special offer and it's now back up to £199 at Littlewoods. (No idea about the actual stores, my local one closed down a few years ago and I have no idea if they are all gone, they could well be.)

Would the pricematch apply to websites? I wish I'd known about that when I first found the cot as I'd have approached John Lewis to see if they could match the £159, but hindsight is 20/20... I didn't know there'd be such a delay. What I want them to do is be honest about whether I will be getting my cot because right now I am doubting it and them attempting to placate me with letters (I've had 2) and emails isn't working. Grrrr!


----------



## cleckner04

I totally understand about you wanting to wait to wash and such MJ. I'm the same way. I always have to do things in a certain order otherwise I just don't feel right about it.

I can't believe your crib isn't here yet!! I remember you telling us when you ordered it actually! And that was AGES ago. Ugh! I would be calling every day complaining. It's false advertising when they say it will be there at a specific date. You should get an even bigger discount for them making you wait. I ordered our crib from Babies R Us and it came broken so I had to send it back. I ended up getting a really good discount, like $60.00 off of it because of the inconvenience.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I was busy nearly killing us trying to learn to drive today.... :rofl: With pregnancy brain and all!


----------



## Mary Jo

Wow, that was a good discount, Cleck... we also had some trouble with a safety gate we ordered from Mothercare.com - it came with a bunch of other stuff I ordered a few weeks ago but the other stuff was more exciting (bouncer seat, Moses basket) so I didn't even open the gate's box (which was itself damaged, there was a hole in the cardboard and the top was sealed with sellotape!). Then my OH did, a few days later, and he was like - this isn't new, it's damaged. It had a dent in the top bar, the paint was scratched, and when you looked at it from the side, the whole thing looked not straight. Also, it wasn't white, it was creamy coloured, like it had been out in the sun! So although we bought it online, the delivery note counted as the receipt and items could be taken back to a store, so we did. It was pretty plain this gate was by no means new, or if it was it had been returned at some point and had been sitting around in a warehouse. The lady in Mothercare was fine about us returning it and getting a new one but - :rofl: - the price had gone up since we'd ordered ours, only by £4 but even so, and she was going to try to make us pay the difference!!!!!!! My OH was like - no, we won't be paying anything, and then the lady asked her colleague, who said, oh no, it's not their fault it arrived damaged. But good grief, I was slightly appalled she even suggested that! I was thinkig more along the lines of they give US something back AND a new gate, for our trouble!!!

Back to the cot though - am feeling a little bit more hopeful as I just logged in to track the order again, expecting to see the date changed to July, and it actually still says June 19 BUT also that the status of the order is "despached". So - fingers crossed it might be on its way! Friday is the 19th, so... watch this space. :D


----------



## cleckner04

Oh good! I have my fingers crossed for you that it comes soon! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ugh, MJ, they've messed you about so much it really pees me off!!! :hissy:
But fingers crossed that "despatched" really does mean just that, and that it is with you by Friday!! That'd be great, and you would finally feel like things were coming together and maybe feel more ready to start washing clothes etc. It's great, isn't it, to get hand-me-downs, but must be a pain to not know what you will/won't get cos you can't feel properly "settled"! Could you "nudge" her and try to get an idea of what you might get / when you might get it?? That's what I did (carefully!) with our moses basket and all those clothes, and it worked cos we got it all the very next week! Hehehe I felt a bit cheeky though...

Did you see the mobile, MJ?? :happydance: Told you I'd take pictures eventually hehe :D

Shadow x x x x


----------



## Vici

Hope you guys are all OK, been having a pretty crap day today with sickness :( Just wanted to pop on to say hi and will speak properly tomorrow. Just had an overwhelming urge to watch Friends - The one where Phoebe got married and I cried like a baby :rofl: Now gonna sit and watch the double episode where Chandler proposes :D xxx


----------



## overcomer79

Do I want a piece of chocolate cake or yummy banana pudding??


----------



## overcomer79

:hi: sam how are you today hun? :hug:


----------



## overcomer79

:hi: Gabs hope you are feeling well today hun :hug:


----------



## cleckner04

I'd go with the chocolate cake overcomer. Chocolate never fails to satisfy. :muaha:


----------



## ShadowRat

Mmmm... Chocolate cake...

I just had the most massive portion of spare ribs and egg fried rice from the chinese take away place, it was yuuuuummy, but I have to get a very early night tonight and so far I don't feel like I've fully digested!! I HATE going to bed on a full stomach!! 

But man, chocolate cake... Imagine, hot chocolate fudge cake with cold cream all over it... *drools all over the August Mummies Thread* .... Ughhhh.....


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey guys - no stopping long as b usy day tomo and decorating nursery on wed so i will prob be MIA for next two days so no need to panic :D 

just been swimming it was lovely and Jellytot got loads of hiccups :rofl:

anyway :hugs: for all of you wonderful yummy mummies :D


----------



## cleckner04

Oh my..I'm SO going to walmart tonight to get dessert now. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:hugs: Jai Jai, have fun with the nursery and stuff!!

I swam today too, it's loooovely isn't it?? :)


----------



## ShadowRat

^^^^ That was my 1,111th post! Hehehe I'm such a stats geek...


----------



## cleckner04

LOL Shadow your a dork. I look at girls' post counts on here and some of them are ridiculous. Like I don't even know how it is physically possible to post that much in such a short time.


----------



## Sam_Star

Hello girls!! Ive been busy catching up from last night!! 
Hello OC im good today (for a change)
Well i had my scan today and everything is fine Elinor is still breechbut i'm having a c section anyway so its not a prob!! She is measuring well her abdomin is a bit on the big size but they aren't worried so i'm not either!! Her head is measuring 28 cm in diameter yikes!! So all in all ive had a pretty good day x


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh loved the swimming - DF used to swim for Malaysia so i have some competition :rofl: think :baby: might follow in his Daddy's footsteps - first time i have seen him swim - was amaaaazing :D he really is gorgeous :D :rofl: listen to me I can never stay angry at him :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh getting close to 2000 posts now :rofl: but ur right some ppl are on 10,000 odd posts..............HOW??


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Jai Jai, I was the same, OH swam with me today (which is quite rare: usually he pushes my wheelchair to the leisure centre and watches me from the seating area hehe) But I was totally oggling at him swimming today :rofl: He has been working out lately, and it shows :D We can't wait to have a little tiny man to bring with us though!!! It'll be so cute splashing about with Vince in the baby pool hehehe :D

I am getting a bit sleepy now so I think I'm gonna take the opportunity to have an early night before my early start tomorrow. Catch you chatty girls soon :) x x x


----------



## overcomer79

Hehehe...I had the chocolate cake but still feel hungry. I didn't eat a lot yesterday because every time I ate, I felt "sick" but I'm making up for it today!! LOL


----------



## nuttymummy

jeez.....this thread just makes u damn hungry :rofl:
closest i have to chocolate cake is a mini chocolate yogurt:rofl: that will have to do!!

though theres some gorgeous lemon cheesecake in the fridge.....shame its OH's!

ooooo everyone busy getting things sorted! i think ive finished buying baby stuff now, just cant wait to get everything built!!! i hate seeing it all in boxes everywhere!! 3 weeks n i'll start building i think!!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys nothing new with me justbeen to saisburys and hired a tens £14.44 and emaild em so that should be here in 4wks yay its getting so close.


----------



## nuttymummy

your one day ahead of me tmr......i just feel like its taking ages now!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

And you're 2 days ahead of me, Nutty... And I, too, feel like it's taking ages now!!!

I had SUCH a bad night's sleep last night. Went to bed at about 8:30 as I said I would in order to try to get up nice and early this morning for doctor's appointment about my EDS medication and pregnancy/breastfeeding (appointment was at 8:45)

But predictably I couldn't get to sleep no matter what I tried, and it was 2:30am when I moved into the spare room (which I hate doing, I like to sleep with OH damn it!! :hissy: ) and read for about half an hour and then finally finally fell into a very distrubed and uncomfortable sleep at about 3:00 am :(

So I had my appointment this morning, which went pretty well as it looks like I can keep taking the pills that I really didn't want to have to stop, even through breast feeding (the pill packet says DO NOT TAKE WHILE BREAST FEEDING but I had a very very thorough chat with my GP and came to the decision that it won't be a massive problem, if any problem at all) It does mean that Vincent might have to have a day or two in SCBU when he's born, as he _might_ have some withdrawal symptoms from me taking these meds in the last trimester, but I really do feel that the pros will outweigh any possible cons. He certainly won't be in any "danger", and he may have no withdrawal at all (I know other people with EDS who have taken this drug right through and baby has had absolutely no sign of anything problematic).

But so... I am now TOTALLY zonked, and really really need to go back to bed for a couple of hours!! But I did just manage to put in my massive order for Terry squares, and once they are here we will OFFICIALLY have EVERYTHING for baby :baby:!!! :dance: 

I'll probably be on here later girls, have a lovely day in the sunshine everyone :D

Shadow xxx


----------



## joeyjo

Yeah for getting your nappies ordered!!

I got some more wahable nappies yesterday - went in nearly new baby shop near work and they had a a pack of 8 nappies, wraps, liners, boosters etc all baby life brand which is quite big over here and the lot was equivalent of £10!! All look in very good condition/unused. Its not one of the brands I'd chosen to go with and its 6mth plus size but at that price I thought I might as well give them a chance....


----------



## nuttymummy

i hate not being able to sleep...its so annoying!! i really didnt want to get up this morning!!

glad your sorted for baby stuff......i think ive finished now too....(but i do keep sneakily buying the odd item!!)


----------



## Jai_Jai

happy 30 weeks to Vici and Me :yipee:


----------



## nuttymummy

happy 30 weeks!!! n 33 weeks to me too!!!
wish it would go abit quicker!!


----------



## Boothh

wow its been hard to catch up after just one day of not being on here bloody hell!

i hope everyone is okay, :) 
vici - i got him tickets for the cribs? lol, 

im in a dilemma about whether to stop taking my iron tablets, since iv been taking them iv felt sick everyday almost like morning sickness, i havnt well at all and i dont think the heat has been helping, i dont know whether to just not bother cus id rather be tired than ill ? 

hmm, 

OH took me out for lunch yesterday cus he'd been away all weekend, we went to the trafford center, and we ended up going to t.g.i fridays for lunch, well i ended up having to go in the toilets and take off my leggings from under dress cus i was so hot it was making me faint lmao, 

it was awful then i didnt have a bag to put them in so they were hanging out of OHs pocket all afternoon, 

how is everyone coping with this weather? any ideas apart from the fan iv already bought haha, xxx


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> then i didnt have a bag to put them in so they were hanging out of OHs pocket all afternoon,


Perfect excuse to buy something if ever I heard one!

Sorry you're feeling a bit rubbish - no real advice I'm afraid. Maybe speak to your doc about a lower dose iron tab to star with?


----------



## nuttymummy

do u have to take the iron tablets??? they can bung u up in the bowel department, so it could be that making u feel ill!!! can u not just try eating broccoli etc. instead?


----------



## Jai_Jai

happy 33 weeks :cake: nutty :dance: wish i was at 33wks!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

i wish i was at 37 weeks!! its taking ages n im getting imaptient!!
i want to meet my little girl!
how r u 2day Jenna?


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know what you mean it has flown but now these last few weeks are draaaaaaagging!!

I am now really impatient and want to meet my little baby and kiss him/her :D it is just too exciting :cloud9:

I am at work &#8211; wish I wasn&#8217;t (6 weeks and 3 days left after today) I feel exhausted and I am off to Winchester (3hr round trip) to watch a show etc which will be lovely but I don&#8217;t want to drive back and not get home until 11pm :cry: oh well&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.last time!! But my sister is coming today and she said she would paint my toe nails tomorrow (as I cant reach) after we have painted the nursery :yipee:

How are you? having a good day?


----------



## tmr1234

Boothh said:


> im in a dilemma about whether to stop taking my iron tablets, since iv been taking them iv felt sick everyday almost like morning sickness, i havnt well at all and i dont think the heat has been helping, i dont know whether to just not bother cus id rather be tired than ill ?

i was like this and have started having them about 1-2hrs after brefast with water i find it helps loads i was being sick for 3 days and felt really ill when i 1st started them or try having them just befor bed


----------



## nuttymummy

6 weeks left at work!!! that seems like a long time J!!!
i cant reach my toe nails either lol, should be a nice treat for u!!! what show r u watching?

i have a dilemma.....ive found a nice lack robe to take to hospital....trouble is, its sold out online......and i dont fancy walking into the actual shop.....ANN SUMMERS!! :rofl: how many weird looks would i get!! an 8 month pregnant woman in a sex shop!! they would think im a sex fiend:rofl:


----------



## joeyjo

The Ann Summers near us is split with Knickerbox so you can be abit more discrete!!

I am also getting impatient...


----------



## Boothh

eurgh its so hard to put shoes on, let alone paint my toenails, i have a 9yr old sister though who loves that kind of thing, so £1 gets me pretty toenails, and i have to get my mum or OH to fasten shoes for me, hahaha, im more and more in slip on shoes though cus my feet are getting fatter with the weather, 

and after being tagged on some photos from a few weeks ago iv just realised im growing a double chin! :(


----------



## nuttymummy

lol i had a double chin ages ago....and love handles, and chunky thighs!!


----------



## Boothh

i was never exactly thin before but i look like a barrel and my face is unrecognisable!


----------



## Mary Jo

OMG... I just logged in to my Littlewoods tracking thing, to check on the cot, and now it says delivery due TODAY!! I've been back in bed asleep since 8am, and it's now 2pm... don't think I'd have not heard the door buzzer, it's pretty loud... now I'm up and waiting for a man from British Gas to hopefully fix the boiler (another man came yesterday to service it but had to order some parts that he thought might fix it but he wasn't sure, it's got an odd problem, sometimes the water heats up, sometimes it starts to and then stops, sometimes it doesn't even start, it's all very unpredictable, like it was fine last night and not fine this morning).

so I guess I'd better stay in even once British Gas man has been! hope the cot does come today because I have a doc's appointment tomorrow afternoon...

Boothh, I think my face is filling out as well :( - I asked OH if my face was getting fat and - the git - he agreed :hissy: What happened to white lies?

Happy 33 weeks and 30 weeks, Nutty and jai!! and happy 32 weeks to meeeee :D 8 weeks left, it feels like it's gone quickly but I've a feeling it's going to start slowing down now the weather's heating up and everything is starting to get REALLY uncomfortable. 4 weeks left at work (only fridays and saturdays), so once that's over I'll feel like I'm on the home stretch :D and our antenatal classes start next Tuesday night as well... it was March that they were booked, it felt like years away back then, when I was 17 weeks... I don't have high expectations for them (I'm a natural pessimist, particularly when it comes to the NHS... it comes in handy a lot of the time because I don't often feel disappointed by poor/inadequate treatment/long waiting times but am constantly surprised and amazed and happy when things go well. Pessimism doesn't extend to services I've paid directly for, like delivery of cots, btw!!)


----------



## Boothh

im really pissed off!!!

just rang up the income support office place because i changed my claim from jobseekers to income support on the 16th may they sent me the forms and i sent them back last monday so its been over a week now since i sent them, 

i havnt had any money for a month now so im feeling the pinch, the snotty cow on the phone said oo you arnt even on the system, 

so god knows what im gunna do it could take weeks to sort out and i dont want to be borrowing off family for any longer because its just more to pay back, so wound up. :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

Nutty (aaah I have lost ur name in my preggo brain somewhere :cry: sorry) I am going to see the Graduates show that I would have been in as I have just finished a choreography degree, it is the final fairwell I guess so its gonna be emotional espesh in my condition with hormones flying all over the place and yes they are :rofl: I dont think i hav put much on in my face touch wood....

MJ - u finish work the same gestational time as I will :D i wish i only worked fri and sat though and not mon-fri (i may finish early, I can do that at the drop of a hat as my boss is like the nicest ever ever ever) so if i continue to feel total exhaustion like today then I so will.

Boothh - that is shocking, so what are they gonna do? backdate? they sending u more forms? :hugs: im sorry hun

I wanted to get in a sleep before driving to winchester - but alas no time!! :cry: finished work late and lots of tidying and cleaning to do for my sisters arrival a preparation for the decorating of the nursery :yipee:


----------



## Boothh

i dont know the woman was so unhelpful and spoke to me like sh*t to be honest, i rang back but got put through to the same bloody woman!

so im gunna ring again tomorow and hopefully get someone abit more helpful, x


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Lordy, you woman can talk haha. I have been so busy I just now get the time to sit and catch up. 

News here:

I was having awful pains yesterday, so I went into the hospital and found out I was dilated to 1.5. Caylee is head down and when they did a scan found out at 33 weeks she weighs 4 pounds 12 oz and is 18 inches long already. I was kept in the hospital for 6 hours until the pains went away, thank god I was not in labor, just an upset uterus. But they are thinking she will be here in 5 to 6 weeks. I am so scared now, I do not feel ready, The doctor said it will be a miracle if she makes it full term


----------



## rubyrose

Oh my heidi hope your ok now?? SHe is a big bubs isnt she?! xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Im feeling better today, I am on bed rest for 3 days :( yucky


----------



## Mary Jo

STILL NO COT. :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


(it's after 6pm now. it's not coming is it. :( )


----------



## Tsia

Mary Jo said:


> STILL NO COT. :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> 
> 
> (it's after 6pm now. it's not coming is it. :( )


OH NO!!! I would ring them first thing in the morning.. though some comanies can deliver up to 7pm x


----------



## Mary Jo

Have just called them - apparently they deliver to 7.30pm, so maybe...

No Sainsbury's for us till it's here. We have no dinner but if I have a cot that's ok. :)


----------



## Pippin

Heidi sorry to hear you have had a rough time. Hope babe stays put for a few more weeks but she's a good weight already so don't feel too worried just get yourself ready so you can be calm knowing if she does come your ready materialistically even if not mentally :hugs: :hug:

Here's my baby lump photo, the first in third tri. I've put in one from 26+4 (white top) to see the difference. Today is 30+2
 



Attached Files:







26+4 2.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 3









30+2.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6









33+2 b.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted much on this thread for a while - I try to keep up but you guys talk too darn much for me!! :lol:

I'm struggling recently - feeling big and swollen, breathless and uncomfortable - although everything has been looking fine at appointments thankfully. I finish work on 2nd July (really early I know - but I'm taking holiday as I just can't do it any more.)

I went on a labour ward tour last night which was great - and reassuring, but made it all seem very real!! Eeek!!!


----------



## kaygeebee

Pippin you're looking fantastic!! Lovely bump! :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks kaygeebee. I too feel exhausted recently but I also think I've had a virus this week and last but I feel more awake today. I just feel like collapsing and falling asleep all day. Counting the days now till I finish work. I haven't had my labour ward our yet but I think that comes with the antenatal classes which start late July. A bit late but least we get them, they get booked up very quickly in London.


----------



## Vici

Hello my lovely ladies, hope you are all OK. I've been much better today, and not been sick thank god :D Been to measure up a venue my mum is doing flowers for on Sat (her friends wedding) and thinking we might have our reception there as we've had to cut our budget hugely coz of LO. Also went to the church nearby which was lovely :D How exciting :D

MJ - can't believe its still not there!! I do know Argos deliver later than 6 so maybe littlewoods do to? 

Heidi - glad you're doing OK now and LO is doing good. Scary the thought that she could be here in a few weeks tho :baby:

Shadow - your mobile is fantastic, well done hun :D How have your pains been hun? :hugs: Can't believe some of your plug is gone :wacko: Time is slowly reaching us :D Yay for your Terrys, how exciting :D

Jai_jai - happy 30 weeks due date twin xx I have a wedding on Sat and am wearing flipflops so DF has got to paint my toenails :D He said he'll do them neatly bless him :blush:

Nuttymummy - and you lost some plug too? Wow, all go for us gals :D Happy 33 weeks hun :D

Joey - how you doing now hun, BHs calmed down?

W4B - you keep yelling at him, he's not to come out yet :D Was the driving lesson really that bad? :rofl:

Cleckner - i've been washing too, did the rest of my sheets and blankets the other day. Everything I have is all washed now :D

Sam - glad all is OK with Elinor :D My baby has a fat tummy too :baby::happydance:

Boothh - know what you mean about the chin thing hun. I'm a big girl but have never had much of a chin problem :rofl: but now, my god i'm gonna have to stick my chin out a mile to look half decent on DFs bros wedding pics :rofl: Thats rubbish about your money hun, hope they get it sorted soon :hugs:

Pippin - you look fabulous babe! And growing nicely :D

Kaygeebee - sorry you've not been feeling good hun, its rough isn't it! Just think, not long now xxx


----------



## joeyjo

Thanx Vici - wedding planning is so exciting, glad the venue was good.

fortunately the BH have calmed down to a more normal level. Think it must have been the fact that it was the end of my holiday and a long drive stressing me!

seem to have loads of little jobs to do over the next few days tho' and none seem to be in a sensible order - think I'm going to be back and forward alll over the place.


----------



## Vici

It is very exciting. We did have a date and venue booked but thats waaaaay too expensive now LO is on the way :rofl: Still doing things as I want but the low budget way :D

Glad the BHs have calmed down, bet that makes you feel sooo much better. I've only had a few but they def weren't painful as such, just uncomfortable. Hope they stay away hun xx


----------



## Mary Jo

MY COT IS HERE!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

7.15pm. they cut it fine. :D

now we have to check that it's all in the box and there's nothing missing... or damaged...


----------



## overcomer79

mary jo said:


> my cot is here!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 7.15pm. They cut it fine. :d
> 
> now we have to check that it's all in the box and there's nothing missing... Or damaged...

yayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vici

Yay, thats fab news MJ :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

:rofl: Vici -- The driving lesson was pretty bad, in my opinion. My OH had me driving on this big, busy street when I really wasn't comfortable with it at all, but that's not even the problem... he thought I knew where he wanted me to turn, but I didn't, so he was giving me very odd directions, and pointing... seemed to me like he was pointing to the right so I got over, and he told me it was on the left... so I just swerved right back into the left lane without looking or signaling or anything and almost hit the person behind us, or made them hit us, or whatever. So, it was a disaster in my mind! But I'm very tough on myself... but I know that pregnancy brain isn't helping AT ALL. Dumb, dumb, dumb.

I've had a couple of driving sessions since then, and I have gotten a lot better already, I think... but still need a lotttt more practice. :rofl: :cry:

But we're kind of hoping I can get good enough to pass my test about a month from now, so I have it done before the baby's here, or gotten too big.


----------



## Vici

O bless ya, it is tricky to start with but once you've done it and been driving a while, you'll wonder what all the fuss was about xx


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> MY COT IS HERE!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 7.15pm. they cut it fine. :D
> 
> now we have to check that it's all in the box and there's nothing missing... or damaged...

I've just put mine up too, it's second hand and I didn't think I liked it but now it's up it's fab. Just need a mattress now to go in it and dress it. What mattress did you buy?


----------



## nuttymummy

brill news MJ......after all that waiting uve finally got it!!!
:happydance:
J...my name is Tracey lol dont worry, i forget names all the time! so it like a dance show youre going to watch? i love shows...havnt been to many!! my fav was disney on ice :rofl: lol


----------



## Mary Jo

Pippin, we got the mattress ages ago - think it was this one. We had money from OH's grandparents to buy the cot, think they gave us £300 and we have spent £250, on the cot & mattress, which is a lot but I wanted a specific cot, a bedside cot. this is it, the price has gone back up, we paid £159. 

So it is up! Mattress fits! Haven't tried the sheets on it but I guess I will (though a part of me STILL worries that something will go wrong and the mattress will be unreturnable once out of the wrapper). Alls I'm waiting for now is the clothes from OH's sis, and then I have a few more bits to buy, like the monitor, and things for my hospital bag, but the back is broken on it all now :D

I'll take pics when I've made the cot look all pretty :happydance:

oh, and Pip, your pics are fab! you look fantastic :D


----------



## Pippin

Fab thanks hon. I think that was one of the two I wanted to get so glad you think the same. I shall get in at the weekend. My MIL is buying it so we're lucky too. I still worry about jinxing everything by buying and putting things up but just worried I'll leave it too long if I don't do it as I go :dohh: I won't relax till little one is safely in my hands. x


----------



## ShadowRat

Horray MJ!!!! I'm soooo glad it came today, I don't think you could've kept your cool with them much longer. They were soooo useless!!! But all's well that ends well :D 
When you decide to crack open the mattress and put the sheets on, do indulge us all in a few pics, won't you? :winkwink:

Vici - Flip flops sound like a wonderful idea (I am wearing little else on my feet these days!!!) but careful letting OH loose on your toes! :rofl: Maybe he should have a practice session first?? My pains have settled right down, thanks my dear :)

Pip, those pics are just lovely, I can see why your colleagues say that you suit being preggers, you look just lovely :D 

I'm not gonna hang about tonight girls, as I am having some major joint and muscle pains tonight and really need a nice warm bath. Apparently my terries are already on their way to me, and should be here within 2 working days!!! :happydance: I can't wait to play with them all!! Hehehe...

:hugs: to all :)

Shadow xxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Shadow. Have a lovely soak and enjoy an early night. Hope you managed to get some sleep earlier.:shower: (how cute is this smiley, kinda fits)


----------



## Pippin

I wore flip flops today and they made my feet swell and go pink :cry: what can I wear instead I don't have anything half way :cry: they haven't done that before.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Pippin you look fab!!!! :D

Yay for the cot finally arriving!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Pippin

Just replied to your post in bump section but your not half looking good too, I love how round your bump is. I'm very jealous I still have a tubby belly bit at the bottom which I'm guessing won't go as it's fat :blush: but I'm getting there like you said. How made that we only have two months left now!!! Well less for most in here.


----------



## Sam_Star

Pippin have you tried wearing crocs?? They were a godsend when i was preg with DS2 and are proving just as useful now xx


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Well I'm still trying to catch up on the old posts and have page 65 to 134 to get through but I dont know when I will manage it cause I'm finding it hard to keep up with the ones from two days ago :rofl: :rofl: - Ah well I'm finished work in a few weeks so I'm sure if I haven't done it by then I will have lots of time then.

Well I'm afraid I can only remember a few of the messages to reply.

Shadow: Im so glad your pains are gone - I hope you dont lose any more of your plug and well done on the mobile it is adorable.

Cleckner: You are so organised I feel like I still have lots to get and I haven't done any washing yet, again this is something I plan on doing once I finish work in 3 weeks.

Nutty: Hope the rest of your plug stays there too - I will have to find your post and have a read.

Booth: I hope you get your money sorted, that is terrible.

MJ: Yay on the cot - we got our the other day too but haven't put it up yet.

Overcomer: You have put me in the mood for some chocolate - Yum.

Pippin: You look great in your pics.

Waitingforbaby: You will be flying at the driving in no time - think how good you will be after babs is born as you have learned heavily pregnant and that is hard, espectially with baby brain, so you will be flying it afterwards.

Joeyjo: So glad your BH have settled down.

Vici: Glad your wedding plans are going well. What date are you getting married? I loved our wedding day and would love to do it all again. It is our 2nd year wedding anniversary this Sunday.

Samstar: I'm glad you are feeling well at the moment. I might take your advice and have a look for a pair of crocs.

HeidiLSparks: Your bump looks amazing. Hope babs stays in there for another while.

I'm so sorry to anyone I have forgotten - I'm actually quite proud that I managed to remember this many

Well girls I'm doing well, was very uncomfortable today though in the heat and I spent most of the day in the car going from centre to centre for work and my aircon is not the best. also my feet were even bigger with the heat. But then again I shouldn't be complaining as we have had no summer at all here in Ireland for the last 2 years all it has done is rained last year and the year before for the summer so I shouldnt knock it. I will be glad when I have finished work though and can stay in the shade.

I had a big baby brain moment yesterday and backed my car out the gate without looking behind me and hit a car that was parked across the road. Luckily I didn't do any damage to either my car or the other one, but I got such a fright and was so worried about LO. The man was really nice though as I called in to tell him out of manners even though I hadn't done any damage. I was so mad with myself for being so silly, but I was so grateful that me and LO were ok and there was no damage to the cars.

Well I'm gonna have a read back over some of the old ones again. :hug: to you all.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Thank you ladies. And I agree, crocs = heaven haha. I can only wear flat, squishy shoes now, my feet are like water balloons haha. 

I am hoping Caylee decides to stay in until she is ready. I can not stand bed rest, today I had to go to the store and use a mobile cart and I crashed into all the clothing racks and caused a huge scene, so I tried to back up quick and it was like "BEEEEEEEP...BEEEEEP" I wanted...to die.


----------



## Sam_Star

Awwww Heidi i really hope Caylee stays put for a little while longer!! And i will confess i did a little silent giggle reading your post (sorry :hugs:)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Thanks hon, its okay. I laughed when I got in the car haha


----------



## jelr

Heidi: you poor thing - I'm sorry but I had a little giggle too cause it is something I would do.

Well I have another 30 done now so I'm up to Page 95 so only another 40 pages to catch up ha ha - I'm goggle eyed now so gonna hit the bed. Night everyone.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: Thanks hon. Oh it was an adventure for sure haha.
Here is a mobile picture taken by the OH because he thought it was sooo funny.

Those dumb carts need a WARNING on them..seriously
 



Attached Files:







4889_1072774901039_1276140057_30191044_6904057_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## m_t_rose

I think you look very cute in your little cart. 

I have been very busy over the past two weeks so I haven't came on much so today and part of last night I caught up from page 50 :happydance:. Took forever but now I at least feel all caught up.

I will do a quick update about me as I missed it when everyone else was doing it

Name - Michelle
Age - 21
Occupation - In home daycare provider
DH - Tyler 
Age - 22
Occupation - Mechanical Engineering Technician
This is going to be our first baby. We just celebrated our 2nd year anniversary.

Now I will go and find a picture of myself.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oh I missed that too. Whoops.
Name - Heidi
Age - 21
Occupation - Was a CNA took time off to be pregnant...will go back when baby is born
DH - Ross
Age - 24
Occupation - United States Army Cav Scout. Going to Officer Cand School.
This is our first baby, a little girl named Caylee Anne Cameron.
And this is me:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v286/H_Lynne/Heidi/Black%20and%20White/973372767_l.jpg
And my OH..not the best picture, I know haha the 2 beers are just so..classy haha
https://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/70/l_8c637688d3015064af6e8efaade22761.jpg


----------



## m_t_rose

Turns out I don't have a decent photo of myself for the last 2 years so you get to see one of my wedding pictures. 
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/Weddingpicture1.jpg

and one of my dog Gus just because he is super cute 
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/GUS4MO17.jpg

and one with my DH in it
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/Wedding13.jpg


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I want..that dog haha.

You are beautiful, you both make a gorgeous couple


----------



## tmr1234

mj glad ur cot came at last

pip ur looking good 

shadow glad ur pains have gone

HeidiLSparks ur bump looks lovly as allways i must say i did lol at the cart thing sorry

well yesterday i went and got my feet pamperd and a head massarge it was bliss felt total relaxed. 

Its my LO 1st sports day today and it looks like its going to rain very gray he was so happy about it as well as nanny and garndad was coming never mind.


----------



## Vici

Moring/afternoon/evening girls :D 

Had a terrible nights sleep last night, must have got up to pee about 8 times!! And now been up since before 6am :( Anyway, thought i'd get up as i'm off to have my hair done this morning, first of the summer blonde going in (i'm red/brown in winter and blonde/brown in summer :rofl:) Can't wait :D 

Pippin - we got our mattress from ebay (shop - baby mattresses online) It was absolutely fab. We paid ££40 for a fully sprung mattress, brand new and £10 for delivery. It arrived the next day :) I can only wear flip flops or crocs now (occassionally trainers) and I don't think crocs would look right in my posh frock at a wedding but o how i'd love to wear tham :D

Shadow- I did wonder that, but he's very good at fibreglassing and painting car bits so hoping that that rubs off a bit :rofl: If not pedicure here I come :D Hope you feel abit better today after bath and sleep xx

jelr - no date yet. Was 10/10/10 with a hotel booked but with LO coming, we've had to downscale meaning hotel is now cancelled, thinking of bring forward to summer time :D Glad no harm was done to the cars or you, but please be careful hun x

Heidi - i'm afraid I too had a giggle at your post and its a lovely picture, one to cherish :D

mtrose - love your pics, you look fab on your wedding day and OMG, how cute is your doggy :D

tmr - glad you enjoyed yesterday, hope sprts day goes well :D


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Heidi, I have a similar story...

When we go to Tesco for our weekly shopping, I usually don't bring my own wheelchair as the wheelchair-trolleys don't attach very comfortably to it, so we usually use a tesco manual wheelchair and put the trolley on that. But this one time, we got there and all the manual chairs were being used, so I had to ask the staff to let me use a "powered" scooter thingy, just like the one you used. Are they a NIGHTMARE or what?!?! :rofl: 
It was SOOOOO slow, and when I needed to just back up about 30 cm to reach somthing I had gone past on a shelf, it took about half an hour to realise what I was telling it to do, think about it a bit, then change to reverse and BLAST out these "BEEEEEEP.... BEEEEEEEP" reversing noises!!! I was soooo embarrassed in that damned thing! But also, I was in the middle of an aisle and realised I had to do a U turn, but halfway through a (very BEEEP-y) 5-million-point turn attempt, I realised that the damned thing was just slightly too big to turn around in that aisle, and got stuck!!!! OH was giggling which made it all soooo much worse lol. I managed to veeeery slowly manoeuvre myself out of it again, but... I am NEVER usuing one of those things ever again!!!!

So :hugs: don't feel too silly my dear! I know just what it's like!!!

By the way, I am soooo jealous of your beautiful bump with perfect stretchmark-free skin on it! ...
Today I noticed brand new stretchies starting to creep up the underneath of my bump :hissy: :cry: I want to be not bothered about it, but I just know that by this time next week they are gonna be massive and purple and horrid :(
*sigh* ah well, I never show my belly off anyway so I don't suppose it matters really. But I always had such a perfect tum, it will be a shame to lose it :(

Vici, I'm getting my hair done today too :happydance: Though I'm only having it cut, no colouring for me! Yay for feeling pampered eh?!

Shadow xxx


----------



## nuttymummy

shadow...do what i did with my pic :rofl: this is my 30 week bump (3 weeks ago) i photoshopped the stretchmarks off :rofl:

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs095.snc1/4964_91384033322_509248322_1931421_326275_n.jpg


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl: that's a great plan!!! LOL

I only had tiny stretchies a while ago down the side of bump and I conveniently placed my hand over them in this pic....

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/262b.jpg

I couldn't hide them like that now, though... the side ones are big and purple and nasty :hissy:

But I might get a decent bump shot later and do a little magic in Paint Shop Pro hehehe!!


----------



## nuttymummy

u have a lovely bump shadow!!!
very cute!!

i have purple stretchmarks too! :(


----------



## FairySam

my strechies are horrendous! I'm pretty prone to them anyway and they never go silvery for me -they stay red/purple forever! my tum looks like a road map now :( oh well! suppose they'll be a souvenir of my pregnancy!


----------



## nuttymummy

tell me about it!! i have a shiny belly,some silvermarks,some deep purple,some red, then you can see the odd blue vein now n again...AND the linea nigra goes all the way up to my boobs almost!!! (and its not even straight!! :rofl:) i seriously look like a road map with rivers and public path ways lol


----------



## tmr1234

iv not got any new ones got a lod from having my son but they when silver but still very very big and now they have gone pink agane but no new ones yet


----------



## m_t_rose

nuttymummy said:


> AND the linea nigra goes all the way up to my boobs almost!!! (and its not even straight!! :rofl:)

Does everyone get this line or only some people. I don't have one but should I expect it to come over the next few weeks? 

Wow Shadow you look great in your bump picture. How long ago was that taken?


----------



## nuttymummy

no not everyone gets it......i just have a ridiculously large bump (though it looks small on the 30 week pic!) you usually just get it from your pubic one to your belly button, but mine creeps all the way up to under my chest!! i didnt even notice it at first, it was OH who pointed it out.....when i stand infront of a mirror i can see it!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww hehe thanks girls, I posted it in here a while ago but just dug it out again. It was taken at 26 weeks, a LONG time ago it seems!! I am quite a bit bigger now, but haven't plucked up the courage to take a new bump shot recently!!
The top part of my bump is still pretty clear of marks etc. though I do have a faint-ish Linea Nigra. m t rose, I think mine appeared at about 25 weeks or so, not sure whether everyone gets them! I'd guess not though, everyone is different after all :)
BTW your pics are lovely :D

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, Nutty, I don't have it at all between pubic bone and belly button, mine only comes up from my belly button to just under my ribs!!


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah not everyone gets it, my mate is huge but don't have one but I do running right up to underneath my boobs


----------



## Mary Jo

no line for me - I wonder if it has anything to do with the amount of pigment in your skin? I am very pale with freckles and the most I ever tan is going an incremental shade darker, hardly anything at all. 

and still no stretchmarks either, but I have loads of tiny ones from when I was a teenager on my thighs and some I never noticed before on my hips (they are very old and faded/silvery, or I'd think they were new). I don't expect to escape, they are just taking their time. I'm putting Bio-Oil on a few times a day (use it with my doppler so sometimes it's quite often) and have been taking essential fatty acids daily since last April (flaxseed and evening primrose before conceiving, now the Pregnacare one since).

am a bit worried today, baby has been so quiet. I have listened in a few times and I hear him, but I can't stop thinking... I did a bit of a stupid thing last night and googled "umbilical cord accident" (this is what killed my OH's sister's baby at about 36 weeks) and read a story that freaked me out - it seemed so sudden. Baby's heart today has been about 130bpm, last night it was about 150 (which is high for him, he's usually around 130), yesterday morning it was more like 120... I know it's all in the normal range, and he HAS been moving since I got out of bed and had some lunch, just not much. If it wasn't for the fact that I have a doc's appointment this afternoon (for my heartburn meds) I'd be calling the day unit at the hospital... am wondering if I should anyway, change the appointment? or go and tell the doc I am worried - he'll just send me to the hospital anyway, they pass on all care to the midwives here... or wait for baby to perk up?

ack. what to do? :(

and I've been having stabbing pains right down low since yesterday; one was really bad when I turned over in bed that I thought it must be connected to my SPD, I yelled out loud it was such a shock. ack.


----------



## Tsia

i weighed 18 stone at one point.. so all my skin is already stretched with very faded stretch marks and am quite enjoying the fact that i am not getting anymore! I remember the disappointment when they made an appearance the first time round lol


----------



## Pippin

This is the one time I am greatful of being nearly 6 foot and very large (size 20/22) as my skin seems to be very stretchy and I have lots of it. I only have the silver strectchmarks I already had before. You watch now I'll get tons having said all that but touch wood so far I'm purple streak free. I use Moist'ing Johnson baby shower gel and I wonder if that has helped?


----------



## Boothh

just wrote a huge post and the bloody internet crashed, 
i have stretch marks and that line that goes up from belly button to under my ribs too, also a huge hairy trail to right under my ribs hahaha, im hairier than OH lmao, 
but iv read it will go away after the birth so im not too bothered, :)
im not that bothered about stretchmarks either because i know they will fade and im hardly one for flashing my stomach anyway lol,
been suffering with pains in the bottom of my bump like trapped nerves, i went to see the midwife today she said that ill just have to suffer through it, just what i wanted to hear when i can hardly get up off the sofa and am doubled over when i stand up because of it, lol.


----------



## m_t_rose

Mary Jo said:


> am a bit worried today, baby has been so quiet. I have listened in a few times and I hear him, but I can't stop thinking... I did a bit of a stupid thing last night and googled "umbilical cord accident" (this is what killed my OH's sister's baby at about 36 weeks) and read a story that freaked me out - it seemed so sudden. Baby's heart today has been about 130bpm, last night it was about 150 (which is high for him, he's usually around 130), yesterday morning it was more like 120... I know it's all in the normal range, and he HAS been moving since I got out of bed and had some lunch, just not much. If it wasn't for the fact that I have a doc's appointment this afternoon (for my heartburn meds) I'd be calling the day unit at the hospital... am wondering if I should anyway, change the appointment? or go and tell the doc I am worried - he'll just send me to the hospital anyway, they pass on all care to the midwives here... or wait for baby to perk up?
> 
> ack. what to do? :(
> 
> and I've been having stabbing pains right down low since yesterday; one was really bad when I turned over in bed that I thought it must be connected to my SPD, I yelled out loud it was such a shock. ack.

If your worried go to the hospital.,but its probably nothing, but better to be safe than sorry. I have had a few scary quiet days but usually if I had something with a bit of caffeine in it or sugary LO would perk right up. Have you tried eating anything? 

I hope the stabbing pains go away soon.


----------



## Pippin

h yer I have a hairier belly now, how strange is that!!! Didn't read about that one and glad I'm not the only one.

BTW Shadow you little tesco story made me laugh :rofl:, sorry.


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks, m_t_rose... I just realised I haven't actually had any caffeine today (been trying to stop drinking it with breakfast, for a couple of reasons - one, because I haven't been sleeping well and so want to get back to sleep for a few hours in the morning, and two, because I read caffeine affects the absortion of iron, and I take my vitamins with breakfast). so maybe I need a coffee or a bit of chocolate. I've had lunch (salad - spinach, carrot, cucumber, onion, tomato, olives, cheese and olive oil, and a couple of slices of toast, flora and marmalade).

I think I'll have a coffee and a chocolate cookie. :) he usually likes chocolate...


----------



## smith87999

I have been fortunate not to get many stretch marks on my belly but I always get them every where else that I grow... butt.. thighs.... love handles... I always add a few with each pregnancy...

Heidi.... scary when you think baby may be making an appearance early... but we are really at a safe spot now... glad that everything has settled down...

Mary Jo.... I would call the doc if you are worried... I definitely have quiet days where I have to push on LO to get him/her to move just to make sure he/she is still in there.. :rofl:

Hope you gals are having a wonderful day... 

Has anyone heard anything from Gabby lately... (last couple days) I haven't seen her on here or facebook and am just hoping all is well with her...

Sam-Star... hope you are feeling a bit better today....:hugs:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, had my hair done and I love it :D Had some blonde highlights put back in too :D

Also went a got me a black fascinator for the wedding on Sat and some tights (gonna aim for heels for the ceremony and photos and then onto flip flops :rofl: )

As for stretchies, i have quite a few silver ones from when my weight was going up and down so much and I now just have a few with slight red tips to them up high on my bump - like i'm adding to them :D I don't have a line either but I think they look really cute :D Will try and take a bump pic later :D


----------



## ShadowRat

MJ, I know what you mean about having that "just doesn't feel right" feeling... I hate it when Vince decides to be really quiet for ages! But regarding the heartbeat thing, my midwife explained to me the other day that in a healthy adult you would expect the heartbeat to stay very regular and not fluctuate too much in speed. But in a foetus it is a totally different story. They actually WANT to hear differences in the speed of the heartbeat, and at our stage anything between 120 ish and 160 ish is very healthy. IF you are hearing a wide variety in his heart, then that is actually a very good and healthy thing, so don't let that part of it worry you my dear :)
On the other hand, if you don't get the magic 10 movements in 10 hours or so, make sure you at least give the midwife a call. She will prolly start by telling you to drink ice cold water and lie down on your left hand side for a while to see if you can get him active again.

As for me, my nappies came today and I have been folding like a mad thing to practise!! Hehehe it's still a novelty, but we'll see how quickly that wears off once they are being filled with poop 10 times a day!!! 
Anyone know anything about terry nappy folds?? I have gone through every fold I can find on the internet and have officially got 3 favourites, but one in particular that I think I will use 99% of the time, I love it! My fave is called Gaynor's fold, and although it says it is better for girls, I find that if I fold the front down a little then it has lots of layers of absorbency at the front, perfect for boys :D My second fave is the Chinese fold, and third is the Kite fold. I love terries! hehehe


----------



## overcomer79

Hi ladies!!!

So I knew of two showers I was having in July (big thing in the states). OH just calls me and tells me that I will going to work with him on July 2nd so they can give me a shower!!!! That makes THREE!!! I have known several of his coworkers for like five years now and I am a "patient" at the practice (its an eye center) but have made good contact with many of his coworkers. I think that is sweet!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooh Vici, I've had my hair done too and am also pleased with it :D It's a tiny bit shorter than I had imagined, but I'm happy with that as I have something to "aim" for LOL She also thinned it out really nicely at the bottom (I have pretty thick hair!) so it hangs nicely now :) Lately I pretty much always straighten it so I wanted a nice easy style that would be manageable. I'm happy :D


----------



## Vici

So here I am @ 30+1!!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9642.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9645.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9644.jpg


----------



## Vici

And heres my dress and fascinator for Sat :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9646.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9648.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Aww Vici you have a cute bump. Mine doesn't look that nice from the front :cry:


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, pretty dress and very cute bump, Vici :D

Shadow, thanks :hugs: - I did know it's normal and indeed desirable for baby's heartrate to vary and only if it fell below 120 or went above 170 would I really worry - it was the lack of movement that was concerning me. I didn't mention it to the doc because by the time I got there and waited 20 or so mins, he was perking up a little, I'd had a cookie and a coffee before I left. I wouldn't say he's been beating me up but I do feel him. Phew.

If it happens again though I am calling the day unit. It's a stress I don't need to have.

So I finally got to see my usual doctor and talk about my heartburn (the last twice I went I saw a temp doc who was nice and all but on the cautious/old-fashioned side and first prescribed just Gavsicon and then Gaviscon + ranitidine). I told my usual doc, who has known me for years, that the rantidine works for a few hours but I still need about a bottle of Gaviscon a week, and he looked through his book and prescribed omeprazole. I KNOW it'll work better because I was on a very similar drug for 2 years when I had stomach ulcers. That drug (rabeprazole) I knew was not to be taken in pregnancy because I read the leaflet thoroughly before I was TTC, and I came off it when my ulcers finally healed. But this one he says is ok, so I hope it is!


----------



## overcomer79

Ok pip, I blame you if I go home and indulge in cake and ice cream as you have put that in my post :D....hehehehehehe ;)


----------



## missbase

Hi,

Im due 20th aug with a boy!

Shell


----------



## m_t_rose

Vici - you have a very cute bump and I love the dress you are wearing on Sat. I think it will show off your dress very nicely. 

Mary Jo- I am glad to hear that the baby started perking up after a bit. It is soo scary when they go quiet for a while. 

Missbase - you are due the same day as me and we are both having a boy!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I love that dress.
And you girls bumps look FAB. Great, great bumps. :D

And I have a lot of belly hair, its black and blonde haha I hate it, I want to shave it, buuuuttt haha I will let it grow


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi girls.

Vici - I adore that dress! It's lovely - mind me asking where it was from? 
Gorgeous bump too - and no real visible stretchies!!

I have new stretchies - but all around my waist area - the others are old faded silver ones!

So, I thought I'd give you a couple of bump pics so you can see my progress over the last few of weeks...

22 weeks.......
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o258/karengriffith/scan/Photo089.jpg

25 weeks ........
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o258/karengriffith/scan/25weeks1.jpg

and 28 weeks......
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o258/karengriffith/scan/28weeks-1.jpg

I'll do another one this weekend at 30 weeks - I love comparing!!
I got a bit scared when I went on a hospital tour the other night though ..... all the other ladies had 2 or 4 weeks left to go ... and my bump was the biggest there!! :dohh: Lets hope it's because I'm tall.........


----------



## Vici

Thanks girls, I love it :D Its not a maternity one but its from a plus size shop so got a size 20 (normally a size 18) Its called "Yours" 

https://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/

They do a pink one too which was also gorgeous but I had to choose lol


----------



## jelr

Hi all, hope you are all well.

Missbase: Welcome to our little club.

MJ: I'm glad little one has perked up a bit. Its not nice havning those quiet days.

Shadow: Sorry honey but I did have a little laugh at your Tesco story.

Kaygeebe: Love the bump, I wouldn't worry about the bump I think we all vary. I have seen some who are due after me and are much smaller but also one girl who is due after me and is much bigger.

Viki: Love the bump and the dress is fab. Well even though you haven't your date booked, good luck and enjoy the organising. 

Overcomer: Congrats on the 3rd shower, your right it was very sweet of them.

Heidi: You look so cute in the cart. Your pics are gorgeous.

MT Rose: Fair play to you for catching up so quick. I had to catch up from page 30 but I'm only as far as 95 now. The pics are gorgeous.

Nuttymummy: Love the pics your bump is not huge. It looks very well.

TMR: Hope the weather picked up for the sports day.

To all the rest of you on the subject of stretch marks. I can't believe how lucky I have been as I have loads of old stretch marks where my weight really ballooned in my early 20s and I then lost 3 stone before i got married and have yo yo'd up and down a half stone ever since. I will never forget the first time I discovered some in my late teens and asked my mam what they were and she told me stretch marks and I then asked how long to they take to go and she explained that they dont ever go but they do fade and she showed me hers and then she really scarred me as I had more than her and she had had 7 children. But luckily they have stayed away so far. I also dont have the line. But Booth like you I have the hairy line from my belly button down.

Well I'm all excited girls as we have been saving for the last year so as we can change our car (well its mine really as DH has a company jeep) and we finally have saved enough to trade in our 02 and buy a 05, so DH rang around but we didn't expect to do any real looking until I finished work- but one guy rang back today and he has a 07 for the same price as what the 05's are all around and its the make and model and colour that I wanted. its a Renault Megane Saloon - Silver. I'm afraid to get to excited as it seems too good to be true but the guy who rang is reliable as he is local and knows my mam well so I dont think he would sell us anything dodgy. He is meant to be calling down this evening with it. So fingers crossed for me. Ha I just wish he would hurry and call now.

Well thats my news for the day. :hugs to you all and I'm gonna go back and keep catching up while I'm waiting on this car.


----------



## Vici

O and thanks for all your bump compliments, I love my bump :D

Also got a new t shirt today

https://www.newlook.co.uk/1682800/168280001/ProductDetails.aspx

:rofl:


----------



## Vici

O and thanks for all your bump compliments, I love my bump :D

Also got a new t shirt today

https://www.newlook.co.uk/1682800/168280001/ProductDetails.aspx

:rofl:


----------



## Vici

Ooops, sorry girls, double post. Silly BnB told me i couldn't post, so posted again and it did it twice :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe Vici that t shirt is cute!


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone

Great bump Vici!
MJ - glad little one has started to move a bit more - it is always scary when they have quiet times and SO hard to know when to call for help and when to perseverve in the hope they perk up.

Well I have a pretty mediocre day. Went for a swim only to be faced with a pool full of veery ry slow swimmers, so I really couldn't get any lengths in without stopping, so I only managed 20 insteda of my usual 50 and left feeling very frustrated. Then i have been revising all afternoon / evening as I have my resit of my exam (from back in Feb, seems so long ago!) tomorrow. I have found it very hard to motvate myself as it feels really uninportant. however it would be much better to pass this time around than to have to retake AGAIN once i have a LO!!

So I am off to London in the mornign to sit the exam - seems a long way to go for 2 hours!! hey ho

Aaaaaaaaaaaanyway - I hope you are all having a nice evening xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oh love the shirt :D

Congrats on the new car! That is always so much fun when you save and save and finally get to go and get what you wanted!!! :D


----------



## jelr

Thanks Heidi - got to see it tonight and it is a beauty - it even has the sun shades that will pull up over the back windows for babs integrated into the doors and the previous owner had a handsfree installed so that will save me a few bob. He is bringing it back to the garage to get it serviced tomorrow, so I will have it tomorrow evening. I'm like a child with a new toy I can't stop smiling I'm so delighted with the bargin we got.

Shiv: Good luck in the exams tomorrow and fair play to you for doing 20 laps of the pool and pregnant - I wish I was that fit and to think you usually do 50. You put me to shame. Walking the lenght of myself is a miracle these days he he.

Viki: I love the t-shirt - I got one in New Look lately with hands of the bump and they had a cool one with prone to mood swings which I would have loved only they only had it in a size 8 in my store and I dont think my bosum would fit into an 8 at the minute. :rofl: :rofl: or ever for that matter :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Shiv

Thanks Jelr

aaaarrgh I have to leave for my exam in 7.5 hours and I am awake with heartburn!!!!


----------



## smith87999

Seeing all of you girls bump pics made me want to compare mine too... I definitely have grown... and my hips are feeling the added weight....:lol:

https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/100_1648-1.jpg

https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/100_1712-2.jpg


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I became a whale this tri I feel like haha.

24 weeks in the black pants and 33 weeks in the pink pants!
 



Attached Files:







2997_1051945820325_1276140057_30142051_5049340_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0









4665_1070950695435_1276140057_30186542_7981100_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0









2997_1051945860326_1276140057_30142052_4291014_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0









4665_1070950655434_1276140057_30186541_7380899_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## tmr1234

Missbase wellcome and congrats

Viki nice neat bump u have

Kaygeebe nice bump not to big looks just right

mj lucas has hes days where he dosnt move that much but i was told with my son as long as they move be u go to be it could just be they are faceing away 

Shiv Good luck with the exams 

smith u have a nice neat bump

heidilsparks ur bump is just so nice and what a groth u have had wow.

A.F.M i think baby is head down and very low had pelvis pain all day yesterday and kept getting the buzzing feeling in pelvic floor. got the m/wife tomorrw so see wht she says not seen her for 6wks. 

Sports day was called off for my LO he was so upset about it bless. 

I feel like i have gone really wide the last few wks but oh keeps telling me iv not grown that much and defo not as big as i was with my son. i have now put on 1stone and 1 pond really dnt want another big baby i was bleeding for 4 months after my son coz he was big (sorri tmi) 

have a good day


----------



## Vici

Well I expect this will be my last post till at least Monday so wanted to say cheerio. Not leaving till later but got loads to do and got to go see MW before I go. I'm then off to stay in Northampton tonight as off to Silverstone for F1 tomorrow :D Then straight up to Derbyshire for Shauns brothers wedding on Saturday. Got our cottage booked till Monday so expect we'll come home then. 

Thanks so much for all your lovely comments, you are a bunch of sweeties :higs:

Shiv - good luck with the exam hun :hugs:

Heidi - I love your bump, it looks like a perfect bump :D Even DF came in from the garage last night and saw it and said, wow, thats a bump :rofl:

Hope you all have a fab weekend and stay well xxxx


----------



## kaygeebee

See you Monday Vici - have a fabby weekend. x


----------



## kaygeebee

So this morning I'm throwing up bright yellow bile :( It's disgusting and I managed to throw it up all down the clothes I had just put on so now I'm going to be late for work!! :(


----------



## joeyjo

Have a fab weekend Vici - it sounds great!


----------



## jelr

Shiv: Hope you got to sleep after and the exam went well.

Smith & Heidi: Bump pics look great.

TMR: Thats a pity the sports day was called off - I think a stone is really good. My what to expect book says that it is normal to put on 2-3 stone. I already have put on 2.5 and still have 9 weeks so I guess that will be well over the 3 stone when I'm finished Aagghhh.

Viki: Hope you have a great weekend.

Kaygeebee: Hope your days gets better for you. So sorry your still so sick.

Well I can't believe I have a late start this morning for work and I still managed to get up early and have time to be on this as I'm not a very good morning person. Think I'm just excited about getting the new car today. 

Hope everyone has a good day. Yey I'm down to single weeks tomorrow only 9 weeks left to go. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## nuttymummy

morning everyone!

i feel really anxious today and i dont know why!!! bubs is moving about...just not as 'intense' movements....but i know its normal as there isnt as much room now etc.

but i just can help feeling worried....and i dont know why!!! do u know when u just get the feeling that something isnt right? maybe its just my stupid brain!

OH is getting really impatient for her to make an appearance now!!! he keeps rubbing my belly n saying....'are you coming out yet missus!!???'

id love her out too!! but would prefer to be 36+ weeks first!


----------



## m_t_rose

Thats sucks that you were throwing up this morning Kaygeebee. I get days like that too where it feels like my morning sickness is going to come back on in full swing. I hope your feeling better now


----------



## Pippin

Sorry to hear you are sick Kaygeebee and your getting worried NuttyMummy I'm sure everything is fine but if you are worried go get it checked out.

I took the day off work today as I'm still so exhausted and have these weird heady feeling like I'm about to pass out. LO is moving so I know he is okay but strange how the movements change isn't it. Much slower and more pushing than kicks. Still lucky not to have any kicks in the ribs.

xxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Baby is quiet again today... if it wasn't for my doppler, I'd be beside myself, but even so, I've read that even *with* a home doppler, if baby is moving less you should call the midwife. Just trying a bar of Dairy Milk + a coffee to see if that gets him going. (He *has* moved, just it feels noticably less and I don't like it.)

Pips, I get that pushing feeling more than a kicking feeling, in general. I wish I knew what part of him is pushing, it feels round and hard so head or arse I guess.

nutty... I, too, wonder if baby is quieter because it's getting tight for space in there... at this rate I'll be frantic by August! Am also hoping he comes out a little early, any time from 37 weeks is just great with me (even though that early would mess up my plans for seeing my family - brother, sil, nephew & niece, who are in the country for a few days from Norway - but if the timing was right they could meet the baby rather than just see a massive me...)

ETA: ok, the chocolate and coffee seemed to have done something, he's definitely moving in there... eeeesh. Naughty baby, setting Mummy's nerves on edge like that... (especially when she is trying to be good and not drink coffee!!)


----------



## nuttymummy

im also happy to see her at 37+
ive had less movement today....well not less, just not as vigorous! im currently eating ice cream to see if i can get her to move......i hate worrying!!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm so bored today. :( Just don't know what I want to do, can't motivate myself to do anything. 

(This is strange for me, I'm usually fine for long periods alone, love my own company, don't tend to get bored.)

I have books to read, I could sew some more cloth wipes, heck, I could get the hoover out and actually do some cleaning... I have DVDs I could watch, music I could listen to, yet I am just on my laptop whiling away the hours till OH comes home. And even then I don't have anything exciting to do (we went to Sainsbury's last night so haven't even got that!!!)

It bugs me because I *know* that in a few weeks time I won't have 2 seconds to call my own and I really want to appreciate my "freedom" while I still have it. I had been up to a few days ago, it's been since Tuesday I felt this crushing sense of lethargy.

Any suggestions? :(


----------



## Boothh

hey girls, hope everyones okay!

well i wrote in a pervious post that on monday i called up about my income support and the idiot woman told me i wasnt even on the system, 

well.. yesterday a letter arrived telling me iv ben accepted and what im entitled to and saying when it will go in the bank etc, also in with the letter was a cheque for back pay, 

well they must work fast if i wasnt even on the system the day before lol,

i went to Chester Zoo today with my 2yr old niece and we had a lovely day all though she was more excited by a stray duck in the picnic area than any of the animals, 
i am so tired now from walking around all day so probably just hang around here all night lol, x


----------



## Jai_Jai

hello my lovely Mummies how are we all??? I caught up on the thread last night and this morning but cant really remember now i have stuff to write and who it was but i will give it a go 

*Aunty E and Tracy *- sorry your not feeling your LO move as much; think you are prob right and it is down to space, my LO is less agile than norm....slower I guess i think they are just running out of room....:hugs:

*MT-rose* - you have a gorgeous smile :)

*TMR* - how was sports day? was the weather ok?

*Tracy* :D ur bump is beautiful and not too big!?! i love it :D

*Hiedi* - love your bump sooo much and the pic in the cart is funny - i like the story too 

*Overcomer *- 3 showers!!!!!!!! wow u are a lucky girl ;) must let us know what goodies u get :D i wish it was more of a thing over here...nice to celebrate with ppl and u get a fe pressies too - why not ;)

*Vici *- my lovely date buddy :D i love the dress cant wait to see pics of u in it from the weekend :D i hope ur wedding plans go well, we are downsizing ours too - doesnt seem as important now LO is coming.....not sure if we will stick to Aug next yr or do it in 2011....oh and i too got a top from newlook yday i got the I love my bump one :dance:

*Kaygeebee* - also love ur bump too - sorry u have been :sick: :hugs:

*Shadow* - u have been quiet :( love ur bump pic but we need a new one :D that Tesco story sounded awfully embarrassing :hugs: i think i would have cried!!! have u had anymore pains or loss of ur plug? i have started getting a few niggly pains....FX it is nothing!!!

*Boothh* - glad u got ur money sorted - stupid ppl for lying :grr: i rang about my tax rebate and they were very unhelpful....apparently they are 9 wks behind so if i call back at end of July if I have not heard anything :grr: makes me so mad they are quick enough to take too much then take there sweet time about giving it back :grr:

*Cleckner* - u have done loads!!! i feel really behind in the washing front!!!

well ladies we have finished the nursery :wohoo: I am so proud of it and love it so much :cloud9: i have organised stuff, know what i need to get, have put things in place and tidied everything up, to say I am shattered would be a major understatment!!! I will post piccies once i find my adapter - I am always losing it atm :blush:

I went to the Physio today and I have bad SPD along with Siatica(sp?) i have a support and exercises and she was going to give me crutches for spd but wouldnt have helped sciatica....:hissy: but hopefully we can control it all.....

I have just found my first stretch marks too :cry: I hope i dont get anymore or very few more.....they are on my belly button right about where it was pierced....i cant see the rest of my tummy so i dunno how u ladies can see the ones under ur belly - so i may have more!!!

I didnt go to work today as i was so drained, exhausted and in pain but they are fine with it, we have a bbq for work tonight and they still want me to go :D so if i feel better later i might pop along for a bit.......

I think thats all my news - might have a :sleep: now :kiss:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

On the subject of movements -- 

At about 27 weeks, I went in to the doctor's office (because the phone wasn't going well), and my doctor told me to go in to Labor and Delivery. This was because I hadn't felt the baby move from morning to 5PM. I had period-like cramps, but I think that only really worried me because I hadn't felt him move (maybe he moved, but he wasn't doing anything that I could FEEL). 

Well, it turns out I was having contractions! Once I got on the monitors and got the shot to stop them, he was kicking away.

My doctor, the nurses, the doctors at the hospital all said: You should be able to GET your baby to move. If he/she does not move when he normally does (like when you eat something sweet, for instance), then you need to go straight in to the hospital. They say you should:

Eat a light meal, then lay on your left side, put your hand on your tummy, and count your baby's kicks/movements. Do this for an hour, and if it doesn't work, try again. It shouldn't take more than two hours to count ten kicks/movements. If it does take longer, go in immediately!

And it's true... I had noticed that my boy wasn't moving all day and it worried me a little bit, but not too much. So I got into bed and got into positions that always drive him mad and make him kick up a storm, put my hands on my tummy (he always kicks my hand, eventually)... NOTHING. You know your baby by now, probably, and know what makes him kick. If you can't get him to kick, please, please just GO IN. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## jelr

Hi all

Just popping in for a minute to say hi.

Nutty: Hope your feeling better soon and LO starts moving a bit more.

MT Rose: Sorry to hear you also have been suffering with sickness.

Pippin: Hope you caught up on your rest today being off and feel a bit better.

MJ: Glad LO started moving for you. I think he just wanted some of that coffee for himself he he

Booth: I&#8217;m delighted you got your money sorted. They would make you laugh wouldn&#8217;t they.

Jai Jai: Hope your feeling better and Congrats on finishing the nursery.

Well I&#8217;m off to meet DH to do grocery shopping &#8211; which I hate, but sure it has to be done and it gives me an excuse to get into my new car tee hee.


----------



## Mary Jo

anybody else getting period-type pains? I've done a search so am not about to start a new thread (seems it's normal and usual) but it's really disconcerting. all these things make me freak out a little bit... especially with AE being pretty quiet the last couple of days...


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> anybody else getting period-type pains? I've done a search so am not about to start a new thread (seems it's normal and usual) but it's really disconcerting. all these things make me freak out a little bit... especially with AE being pretty quiet the last couple of days...

Please go in to the hospital... or _at least_ call your midwife about this. When I had period-like pains and my LO wasn't moving,* I was having contractions*! (Wouldn't have known it, as I didn't feel individual contractions, just the period-like pain.)

Yeah, it might be that, and it might not be, but really, it's MUCH better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Mary Jo

ooooh, thanks, W4B... I don't know what to do now. Baby has been a bit more active, I've had dinner, am still having the period pains... ack. I don't know who to call, the day unit will be closed so I guess technically it should be the labour ward. Or I could wait till tomorrow morning and call the day unit... baby's HB sounds ok to me but I'm no expert of course, all I can tell is that it's still going at a good rate. Oh bugger, what to do? I don't want to take any risks... maybe I should call and speak to someone. 

Meh.


----------



## elly75

You may want to ring the hospital or maybe your MW if you can. It's always better to be safe than sorry.

Hope folks are doing well enough and sounds like everyone is quite active as per always. :)

With baby movements/kicks, had a brief talk with my doctor about this today and he was mentioning to me that if I didn't feel at least 10 kicks within the day to call up the Labor & Delivery section of the hospital.

Baby is coming along fine and a good heartrate (155).


----------



## overcomer79

I've had period type pains until I was 16 weeks and had them again 2 weeks ago. I just drank some water and have been fine every since (as long as I am drinking enough water!). 

Oh, I got seven STRAIGHT hours of sleep last night :happydance: I had forgotten how that felt!!! James was active literally ALL day yesterday so he decided to let mommy sleep. I hope everyone is doing ok xxx.

I finish work for a month next week so I have a month to take care of some things then will come back beg. of aug. as I don't get a lot of time off for maternity leave and will train my temp person :).


----------



## elly75

Overcomer, I bet the long sleep felt really good! :)

As for training a temporary person, they haven't even *posted up the job or hired* a temporary person who should be carrying on my duties while on mat leave. They still have a month or so to get someone (leaving work on July 31st).


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> ooooh, thanks, W4B... I don't know what to do now. Baby has been a bit more active, I've had dinner, am still having the period pains... ack. I don't know who to call, the day unit will be closed so I guess technically it should be the labour ward. Or I could wait till tomorrow morning and call the day unit... baby's HB sounds ok to me but I'm no expert of course, all I can tell is that it's still going at a good rate. Oh bugger, what to do? I don't want to take any risks... maybe I should call and speak to someone.
> 
> Meh.

It's best to at least call someone... my baby's heart was thudding away as usual while I was having contractions.


----------



## tmr1234

Boothh said:


> hey girls, hope everyones okay!
> 
> well i wrote in a pervious post that on monday i called up about my income support and the idiot woman told me i wasnt even on the system,
> 
> well.. yesterday a letter arrived telling me iv ben accepted and what im entitled to and saying when it will go in the bank etc, also in with the letter was a cheque for back pay,
> 
> well they must work fast if i wasnt even on the system the day before lol,
> 
> i went to Chester Zoo today with my 2yr old niece and we had a lovely day all though she was more excited by a stray duck in the picnic area than any of the animals,
> i am so tired now from walking around all day so probably just hang around here all night lol, x

Now u get income support u can clame the £500 sure start ring up the jobcenter and get the forms it only takes about 2wks to come thow. I live about 10 min from chester zoo.

Well my tens is being sent out on the 9th of next month :happydance: seems so close.
i have really bad pain in the bottom of my spin the last few days so think baby has engaged or getting ready to also getting like buzzing shock pains down there when bubs moves.

My oh was beeing really cuddley with me last night wich normaly he is always messing about and seid to me hes worryed about some thing going wrong and him losing me :cry: i made a joke of it but it really got me thinking and worrying. but i just keep thinking iv had my son and i was not in the best of health then and iam a lot thinner this time and can at lest still move about i couldnt walk or get about from 30wks as i was so FAT.


----------



## nuttymummy

tmrmy OH is the same.

ive had 6 dreams now....all in which i have died!!! 5 dreams all being the same......me giving birth to LO, then me being rushed off. the other one was different and i collapsed....baby was delivered by C-section before i died. OH is scared to death n totally freaked out by these dreams....but its weird that ive had 5 dreams all the same! he admitted he cried one night coz he couldnt stop thinking about it,and what he would do if something happened to me.
its worried me less than it has him....but i still think about it. i had loads of dreams about it being a girl.....and we found out at 20 week scan its a girl......so i cant help but think it may be a premonition!!!

well bubs was EXTRA active this morning!! my belly looked like a plate of jelly! im so happy to get all the kicks after a quiet period!

how is everyone else today?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hellooooooooo - I am fine thanks - glad u r feeling better with bubs wrigglin :D dont worry about dreams they are just your fears not premonitions!!! :hugs:

Aunty E - did u call someone last night?

I did not want to get up this morn I have had 2 very long busy days - prob did too much, but i slept on and off til 10.20 :dance:


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah thats what i though Jen, i seem to shrug things like that off pretty easily though :rofl:

wow u little lazy bum!!!:rofl: 20 past 10!!! wish i could sleep like that! though bet u deserved the lie-in u little tiffin muncher :rofl:


----------



## m_t_rose

My swing and some clothes are supposed to be arriving today :happydance:. I can't wait. I am also taking the daycare kids to Adventures on Wonderland which is a big room full of tubes and slides and other fun things they are super excited to go.


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh yes i certainly did :D think I had about 10 hrs sleep :yipee: very lucky!!!! yday i was so tired i started feeling really ill, Dad asked me if I was ok (he was helping with the nursery) as i have been having probs with DF and I just burst into tears....nothing like a BIG BIG hug from ur Daddy to make u feel better eh?

Oh I got my free lloyds bag yday - wat a load of rubbish is in there!!!!

There is STILL a piece of tiffin in our fridge :rofl: I got a cadbury creme egg with me at work today!!! what r u up to today? got many plans for the weekend?

I just stood up and felt a big leak - drip through knickers and down leg - its not wee.......what do u think it is? should I be worried?


----------



## Mary Jo

nutty, I've never dreamed that I died, but my OH said to me the other day that he's been having these visions of me dying and leaving him with the baby. :( he'd never told me that before. so I took it as a good moment to remind him that a) he needs life insurance (in case he is the one to die and leave us/baby) and b) we both need wills, so we can appoint someone as AE's guardian in the event of both our deaths and AE's survival. also, I told him that it's REALLY IMPORTANT to me that AE has contact with my family if I do die. like, I feel certain he would maintain contact in the short term but what about later, like if he met someone else and AE had a stepmother? I've worked on some stuff on the newspaper I work on about families where this happened and the grandparents had to go to court/mediation with family services to get contact... they have no rights in this country. 

so, I didn't call anyone last night, I had a bath and the pains faded somewhat, and today I feel fine and baby is moving about ok. I think I *may* have been dehydrated, so I'm going to make an extra effort to drink more water today. I always feel I am drinking enough but it's been warm and maybe it's not. going on the colour of my wee, I defo need more.

and I got a fairly ok night's sleep last night myself! that is, I still woke about 5am but went back to sleep ok and woke not long ago (about 11.30!) But I am working late tonight so I always sleep late on friday mornings. I think what wakes me is the light - we have a blackout blind now for the skylight in the bedroom but recently, because of the heat, we've been leaving the window open a little just for the air, but that defeats the purpose of the blind. so last night I insisted that we push it all the way to (so it's still open but only just) to keep it as dark as poss. and it worked. :)

oc, good to hear you got a good night, is it James who keeps you awake? AE doesn't, he's good at night, a little wriggle or two as I'm getting settled, but he saves the bigger stuff for after dinner, usually.


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh sorry MJ I thought it was aunty e with the pains etc - preggo brain sorry :hugs: I am glad u feel better and things have settled down :hugs: i think i need to drink more too!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm creme egg!!!!


----------



## overcomer79

Hey MJ, James takes the opportunity at night to play with the bladder grrrr. I didn't sleep well last night so I guess that's the way it goes. I just can't stand when people are so "sympathetic" to say..."he is preparing you for the up all nights"...grrr. 

I'm sick of men being selfish. My OH had to work late last night and when he got home, he spent two hours straight on the phone with a friend of his. Where is my time??? I am done with work for a month and I am afraid I am going to have fits of depression because of being alone all the time. He won't even sleep in the same bed with me ...says I'm snoring but hell Im not even asleep!!

I give up...I have wasted too much time in this relationship to be hurt over and over again by his selfishness!! We I do ask him to take me somewhere, it gets thrown up in my face later and I'm just sick of it.

Sorry I didn't mean to rant..


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww overcomer :hugs: poor you!! Men are so insensitive, still having ur probs there like me....dunno what it is you know!? My friends Fiance has just left her and her daughter who was 4 weeks yday, for no reason really just cos he cant do it anymore and apparently doesnt love my friend anymore, then he continues to make her feel bad by texting her and telling her not silly there little girl is killing him....he has another son with another woman too - he is 30!! i dont think men ever mature and they never know what they want - have u talked to him about it or does it always end up in the usual arguing and crying?? :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

Jai_Jai said:


> awww overcomer :hugs: poor you!! Men are so insensitive, still having ur probs there like me....dunno what it is you know!? My friends Fiance has just left her and her daughter who was 4 weeks yday, for no reason really just cos he cant do it anymore and apparently doesnt love my friend anymore, then he continues to make her feel bad by texting her and telling her not silly there little girl is killing him....he has another son with another woman too - he is 30!! i dont think men ever mature and they never know what they want - have u talked to him about it or does it always end up in the usual arguing and crying?? :hugs:

It always ends the same: "I will change...blah blah blah". He wants to take me out but I know that the only reason he wants to go out is really for himself. I don't really have a desire to do anything with him anymore. To top it off, yesterday he was concerned about HIM having money for lunch when I didn't have a dime to buy anything to eat and he had the money. It almost feels like I am a single parent because I know I will make all the sacrifices for our son as I have already made 95 percent of decisions. Unfortunately, in America, we have to pay for prenatal care and the hospital, I have been the only one making the dr. payments. My theory is that he should help pay because he help put him inside me but everytime I ask for money he says "well, we had your birthday, my dad's birthday mothers day...blah blah blah!" I have birthdays coming up for my family too but won't be able to do anything for them and not to mention father's day! I have told him that I didn't want anything else from him...after all, he raised hell with me on my birthday and finally said "happy birthday" to me at 2pm. WE LIVE TOGETHER AND HE TOOK ME TO WORK!!!! Sorry for yelling but I'm just so damn irritated that I feel isolated all the time. I just really don't want to go out with him tonight because in the back of my mind it is going to seem to me as if he is doing it for himself more. 

(sorry august mommies for ranting so much on the thread lately) xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, I got my cats back from the vet yesterday. I got them declawed and they keep them there for three days for observation. They seem to be doing really well, and they're just as sweet as usual... but they ARE on pain killers! :rofl: They have these patches on their skin (they got squares shaved into their sides!) that release the pain killers... the girl seems to not realize how hard she's nudging things and running into things, but it's adorable. (She's not hurting herself, though, it's not enough to injure her.) The lady at the vet's office was telling us how cute my girl was... not that the boy isn't, but he's not as brave and usually more scared, so he was probably wanting to hide most of the time he was there. 

But anyway, yeah, they seem to be doing really well! :happydance:

They got new cat nip toys, Whisker Lickin's treats, and some chicken. They're getting really spoiled now.


----------



## Jai_Jai

overcomer79 said:


> It always ends the same: "I will change...blah blah blah". He wants to take me out but I know that the only reason he wants to go out is really for himself. I don't really have a desire to do anything with him anymore. To top it off, yesterday he was concerned about HIM having money for lunch when I didn't have a dime to buy anything to eat and he had the money. It almost feels like I am a single parent because I know I will make all the sacrifices for our son as I have already made 95 percent of decisions. Unfortunately, in America, we have to pay for prenatal care and the hospital, I have been the only one making the dr. payments. My theory is that he should help pay because he help put him inside me but everytime I ask for money he says "well, we had your birthday, my dad's birthday mothers day...blah blah blah!" I have birthdays coming up for my family too but won't be able to do anything for them and not to mention father's day! I have told him that I didn't want anything else from him...after all, he raised hell with me on my birthday and finally said "happy birthday" to me at 2pm. WE LIVE TOGETHER AND HE TOOK ME TO WORK!!!! Sorry for yelling but I'm just so damn irritated that I feel isolated all the time. I just really don't want to go out with him tonight because in the back of my mind it is going to seem to me as if he is doing it for himself more.
> 
> (sorry august mommies for ranting so much on the thread lately) xxx

i wouldn't apologse hun :hugs: we are here for good and bad times i am sure everyone agrees even if it is very quiet n here atm

your OH sounds exactly the same as mine, he has not paid for anything towards the baby. money is very tight for us he owes me £425 which i doubt i will ever get bk, he tells me i am lazy and is sarcastic about what i do - i mean its not like i am a normal woman i am 7 months preg with his baby too and have spd and sciatica, but even without that why is it up to me to do all the cleaning in the house and then equal amounts of washing up and cooking??? i mean wtf? if we both shared the cleaning etc then yeh but i end up doig the washing up and he makes out he does it all, and when i ask for the bath to be cleaned cos i cant do it now - i get 'well i dont use it' :grr: he never wants to spend time with me and is not interested in important decisions for bubs, he too is only worried about his lunch and what he can afford never pffers when i buy stuff for baby - i have to pay for everything and cos i pay for grocery shopping i should pay for our lunch or dinner out or takeaway cos thats my job!!! he has noooo money but still finds some for beer, mcdonalds and expensive magazines!!! :hissy: 

sorry :blush: i think i have ranted on more than u.......but i just want u to know that i know how u feel :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Overcomer please don't say sorry it's what we are here for. I'm sorry you are having a crappy time with him, it's not fair this late on in pregnancy. Have you thought of leaving him or do you think it'll pass? We're here for you hon :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai you too hon bigs hugs :hugs: Shall I come around and give them both a good talking to? I can put on my best, biggest, scariest teacher voice???


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: yeh pips com'on do ur teacher voice!!! :muaha: that would be soooo cool although he does not listen to my techer voice but i bet urs is scarier he is immune to mine now!!! :hugs:

here is the nursery

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/85930-jai-jais-jellytot-journal-68.html#post2404090


----------



## Mary Jo

(((((oc and jai))))) - I'm with Pippin, rant away, I certainly can empathise with you both (you may recall I've had my moments with my OH over the past few months). And Pips, I could do with your scary teacher voice sometimes!!

I feel like I am the organised one with money (OH has been terrible in the past - before we were together - and he's still dealing with the fall-out from that, years later). It's not like he's extravagant, because he isn't, but I'm the one who's made all the choices and decisions regarding baby's things. And I've been SO CAREFUL to get good deals, only buy what I think we really need, I decided to use second-hand cloth nappies because of the cost of disposables, we don't have a cheap pushchair but I thought f*ck it, I want the one that suits me best... and I feel I consulted him over everything, didn't bug him to take me to Mothercare every 5 minutes (on the one occasion he did, he whinged the entire time there that the traffic was bad, too hot in the car... it stressed me out so much I decided to buy everything online!) And he would be, I know, shocked to know how much I have spent - EVEN THOUGH the vast majority was money my parents gave me! The only money that has come from his side of the family thus far was earmarked for baby's cot but he decided he needed to not give it to me, who has paid for the cot, but to put it towards his new camera (which, by the way, I paid for on my credit card, which has now been paid off by my savings!!!) I don't know why he couldn't just give ME the money towards the credit card bill... beyond me.

(He is a professional photographer so the camera is not a fun plaything BUT he had a camera that was fine, there was no good reason to replace it other than he wanted a new one. Oh, and he sold the old camera on eBay but hasn't given me the money, even though I paid for the old camera as well - just recently, I had taken it out on a year's interest free credit because he can't get credit right now).

meh. he does give me money every month, which pays most of our bills, so technically some of the money I save, which would otherwise go towards my share of the bills, is his share of the savings. it's not the actual money I care about, it's that I am the one responsible for all of it! and that while I do my very very best to save what I can, make good purchasing choices, rarely buy anything for myself, shop around for the best value from the gas/electricity/phone suppliers, freeze leftovers, etc etc, not only does he not seem to appreciate it but he will berate me for how much I have spent on things for OUR BABY!!!

eeeeesh. and he's not nice to me a fair amount of the time, though he's a LITTLE better since my major meltdown of a couple of months ago. he's still not the most sympathetic person with regard to the aches and pains and tiredness and affected sleep. I am getting more and more nervous of giving birth, not for myself directly but because him not being nice/stressing over stuff stresses ME out massively.

so. that's my rant done. :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

It seems odd to me that the women here who are having trouble in their marriages/relationships regarding money are women who work (I think you all do, anyway, correct me if I'm wrong). I don't have a job and have absolutely no income.

I enjoy the balance that exists in a relationship where money is one person's responsibility, and the housework etc. is the other person's responsibility. There's no fighting over who pays for what, or whose day it is to do the dishes, who needs to clean the bathroom.... There's not really anything to sit down and discuss; there's no need to designate tasks and try to find an even ground. And if you want to help each other out once in a while, it's still appreciated. Also, without those things nagging at your mind, you can more clearly discuss the deeper issues between the two people -- rather than blaming your frustration on money, you might see that you're more worried or anxious about something else in your life, or angry about another thing....


:shrug: Just my silly observation and interpretation.


----------



## Mary Jo

W4B, speaking for myself, it's not who earns the money that is the issue (and he earns more than me as I only work 16 hours a week and he works full time, ie 40) it's that I feel I have to make all the decisions as to how the JOINT money (including stuff for baby) is spent. That doesn't seem fair at all. Also, because I am better organised than he is, he has asked me to bail him out on a number of occasions whereas I never have done the same back. 

But, although it may seem like a big issue for us because I just spent time ranting about it, it's not what upsets me about the relationship - I am just happy that ONE of us is organised, really. I am more stressed by his lack of emotional support at times, and when I feel he is trying to control me - though most of the time I feel like that I believe he has the right motivations, like he doesn't let me do the vacuuming now because he thinks the vacuum cleaner is too heavy for me to lift. that sort of stuff.

and I don't blame any of our stuff on money, though indirectly it sort of is, because his job is insecure and that stresses him but he doesn't talk readily about his feelings - and THAT is the crux of it all. :)


----------



## elly75

Hello ladies and hope you had a good day. It's rather lovely here (not too hot) but I fear for next week as they're calling for warm and humid weather. 

As for troubles in relationships is when the lady is working, I think it varies from couple to couple or relationship to relationship. With hubby and I, we both work and although we do have our arguments from time to time, things generally sort themselves out and it's not always about money. One thing that we've generally tried to accomplish each month is to have a sit down to talk about money/budget. That way, we both know what's going on and how to plan for the months or times ahead.

I know I've been lazy as of late and hubby has been handling more of the financial stuff as of late. However, I want to work on that and get better in being more involved again.

As for the talk about wills, etc., that's a really good idea. I know it's a morbid subject and all but best to make sure little one is going to be taken care of, etc. should (goodness forbid) something happen.


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Hey girls!

Hope you are all keeping well! Just breifly on your subject of arguing... I think as long as there's money involved, there will always be some discussion/debating over it from time to time. Best for both of you to sit down, talk it out, prioritise things and have some give and take. Just my opinion!

On another note, in case you haven't already seen it.. Adams are having an exclusive online sale at the moment. 25% off everything (up until 27th June). *www.adams.co.uk* or *www.adams.ie* (if you live in Ireland).


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> W4B, speaking for myself, it's not who earns the money that is the issue (and he earns more than me as I only work 16 hours a week and he works full time, ie 40) it's that I feel I have to make all the decisions as to how the JOINT money (including stuff for baby) is spent. That doesn't seem fair at all. Also, because I am better organised than he is, he has asked me to bail him out on a number of occasions whereas I never have done the same back.

I think a lot of people would be ecstatic to be making all of the financial decisions. I sure wouldn't, though. That would be way too much pressure on me, to be handling money earned by someone else.... No thanks! That's why I don't handle any of our finances. I guess it all has to work differently for different couples though.

I see what you mean anyway.


----------



## overcomer79

Yea, see I manage the household budgets. The issue comes is he uses his check card WAY too freely (He is at a movie NOW and spent nearly four dollars for a drink!!). He wanted to take me to a movie tomorrow but I think I will decline as he has already went. He don't have time to spend with me. When he is with me, he is talking to a friend on the phone. 

We both have separate bank accounts and I HAVE to get a new ID as mine has expired and he took his account in the negative so the bank gave HIM my money!!! Now, I don't even have the 10 dollars for a new ID and he hasn't even offered to give the money back and he got paid today. I get paid once a month and by the time I cleaned up his mess with the over usage of that damn credit card, I only had 50 dollars to my name for the ENTIRE month. It is things like his irresponsibility and lack of consideration that really do me in. It is really too much about what he wants when he wants it and I am just fed up with it being HIS time all the time.

I spend my evenings upstairs in the bedroom because he wants to read or watch tv and I just feel left out.


----------



## tmr1234

I HATE money matters me and oh was in debt alot of bebt £50,000+ and we tryed not to fall out about it but my oh got really ill with it he made him self bankcruped last year so we only have about £4000 to pay off in my name. we dnt work and are with each outher alllday every day iam hes main care person as he is ill. i grow up with my dad hateing debt and would allways kick off big time at my mum about any money so we try not to let it get to use we needed money to live we got loans on loans and no family would help us out.

any way i went to m/wife yesterday all is good with me GTT came back at 5.6 has to be under 9 so thats good. Baby is head down and engaged yay she dosnt think i will last 6wks as he is that low. was talking about the sharp pains i get down there and she seid it is cervix changing getting ready to let baby out. iam 33cm so spot on with wks son was always 2-3cm over and she seid iam very neat and thinks it very well could be a girl lol


----------



## nuttymummy

both me and OH earn (OH being the main earner) and we just have a joint account, and i have an account. we dont argue over things coz everything is paid for as a couple.i think when one person has to pay for one thing, and the other person has to pay for the other its daft coz thats where all the arguments start. my bank account is a 'back up' account that we can dip into if we need to. all the bills, shopping,treats etc. comes out of of our joint account. and if there is anything we want individually....we discuss it. Like OH wanting an xbox game, or me wanting a camera etc. i dont know how people go on with separate 'responsibilities' it would cause so many arguments! we are a couple....therefore we pay for things as a couple.

Jen,ur nursery is gorgeous BTW!! xx


----------



## joeyjo

We are the same as Nutty. We both earn although I work and earn less so i do the lions share of house stuff. We are a team and everything is our money, in the future the balance may change - especially as I can earn a lot easier in the UK and hubby dreams of setting up his own business one day.

Money goes into a joint account for the big stuff and we have a separate account that I use for day-to day expense because of the banking system here we couldn't change the orig account to both names when we moved over but I have access to both. We had to open the 2nd account so I had a payment card.
After hubby gets paid into the "big" we pay all the big bills - rent and some bills are direct debit, then the rest are online. 
Then we transfer money for the month to the "day to day" account and I draw out a weekly budget for us which is roughly equivalent to £60 each for "spends", £60 for food, groceries, cleaning products etc. At the weekend any leftover money goes in a pot - some weekends we have little treats, such as visiting a gallery or a take out pizza etc other weeks we save it all and then every few weeks we treat ourselves to a nice meal. 
The big account we then work out if we have any expenses that month that we anticipate we couldn't pay from our usually weekly budget - for instance trips, visitors, baby purchases etc... We discuss together what we need to keep back for these and then any leftover goes straight to a savings account which neither of us has a card for.
It works quite well, he has certainly made me a lot better organised with money!


----------



## Jai_Jai

JoeyJo thats a great plan!! i hate having individual bank acounts etc - its soooo annoying!!! i want everything in one place it is easier - that way DF could see too actually i dont have any money!! :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

I'd kind of like a joint account but combining our finances legally is not happening in the near future, though no doubt it will eventually, once we're married I guess. (Because OH has shockingly awful credit and I have good credit and I don't want mine affected.)

See, we live in my flat, which I bought 9.5 years ago and lived in pretty much alone (with Betty) till OH moved in 2.5 years ago. Therefore all the bills etc were already set up in my name only and coming from my bank account, so since we're not married, we saw no reason to change any of that. He pays me quite a bit more than his share of the bills each month into my bank account, so I have been saving what I can and figuring that it is really our savings though in my name. He also has some savings of his own. 

What I should (and might) do, to be more organised and able to see exactly what we have to spend on non-necessities, is to have a second current account for myself, so I could only leave what pays the bills in my main account and then I know exactly how much I have to spend on other stuff. I'm not organised in that I don't have a set budget, it's pretty vague really, and as long as I have been earning a fair bit from my own work it's been ok as I have saved loads, but after my 6 weeks of SMP is up and I'm on the £123 per week plus £20 child allowance, it'll be more important for us to be organised. I don't want to be going through our savings for want of some planning!


----------



## Mary Jo

Eeeeep, my belly was itching a lot in the middle of the night and I've scratched it so much I've broken some blood vessels... there's a little speckly red and purple dotty rash. I lather on Bio Oil a few times a day - I use it with the doppler and because he's been quiet lately I've listend in a lot - though last night at work and after I was home in bed he went crazy!!! Speaking of the doppler, I'm about to start on my 3rd battery for it. :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Na have to say we have never had a joint account and never had one argument about money, we just divide things right down the middle which is fine for us. I don't think Id like a joint account, I think thats what would cause us to argue as we'd be like "Whats this 30 quid for game? Whats this 40 quid in River Island?" lol think we are just one of those couples that could never have our own accounts we just share everything equal. :) Everyone is soo different tho, different strokes and all that!


----------



## Pippin

Right I'm going to put on my big scary teacher voice and give all those OH's a big talking too.

I think I'm really lucky as my DH and I never argue about anything. Money has ever been a problem with us earning collectively over £100K a year but we also have massive debts to go with it (not counting mortgage) which were made up mostly by my husband pre marriage. I took on as well when we got our new mortgage and my loan which has name on too. I know he's grateful for this as he gets a better rate with the bank and he pays it, we also have a joint account and our own accounts. It works pretty well, we put in an amount each month and that pays all bills and food. The rest in our accounts is up to us to spend or save which ever is needed. I've saved for my maternity leave which upset me a bit but then he said he's pick up most of the bills during maternity leave so I had to take that feeling back. We have all Direct Debits and he buys and cooks the food (I know lucky me) on his quite generous food budget we agreed on. He has a budget app on his iPhone which suits the gadget man he is. If only he was that organized in every other aspect of his life :rofl:

He may not be the worlds most handsome spring chicken (he's older than me by over 15 years, V good looking in his youth) or the most romantic in the bedroom department or the most open talker but he's so lovely to me he makes me cry sometimes. Sounds weird but he allows me to be me and that is what I like most. No hiding nothing (apart from the extra baby bits I've just bought after saying I wouldn't get anymore till baby is born :rofl:)


----------



## jelr

Hey all

Just popping to for a quick hello. Sorry to hear some of you are having trouble with OH's - Pippin you may go and sort them all out.

We do have seperate accounts and a joint account and we both pay different bills but it works out we are paying roughly the same. But like Nuttymummy we never look on it as me paying for this or him paying for that, it is more we are paying for ??. We always look on it as our money as a couple and over the years DH supported me when I was studying and then at one stage I became the main earner and now we are about both even earners but I think the trick for us is that we both look on oursevles as a package and the money issues are just dealth with together and know life swings in roundabouts and it works out pretty much even in the end.

The same with the housework, I take care of most of it but then he takes care of the garden and is always pottering around doing work on the house and if we are both here and something needs to be done, we usually both get stuck in again it normally just evens itself out.

But then everyone is different, that is just what works for us. Dont get me wrong though we still have our moments where we argue too. Not to often though thank god.

But my heart goes out to ye girls who are arguing at the mo as when we do I hate it and find it very stressful so I know ye could do without that on top of the pregnancy and dont apologise for ranting on here, that is what we are all here for and a good rant is good for the soul.

Well have had a lazy day for the most, just pottered around the house and we are heading out for some dinner tonight as we will be two years married tomorrow. I can't believe where the time has went, it still only feels like yesterday.

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i wish he saw things as 'we' but he doesn't thats what makes it hard, and i dont mind doing most of the cleaning etc if he was to do the manly stuff and just give me a hand with the things i cant do anymore, its not so much all of that, as I think MJ said, it is more of the fact of how he talks to me, his lack of respect, and the way he implies i do nothing when i do far far more than he could imagine or this is gonna sound like him and me but more than he ever does. I woul just like a little courtesy, a compliment now and then, and not a fukkin this and fukkin that, and the lets talk to you like ur something on the bottom of my shoe, the wanting to spend time with me, the joy of what is happening, and just plain conversation - i just want to be treated how i treat him :cry: I dont want him to make me feel bad and unattractive and lazy and paranoid and low which is what he does and we cant talk about it cos thats when it turns into an argument.....and boy do i hate arguing!!! sorry :blush: i said more than i expected to. 

I read all ur posts and think ur so lucky - espesh u pips :D (and I know everyone is different and you shouldn't compare, but i see the way other men treat there partners and the way i have been treated in the past and i just dont understand why he is so so different) When he lived with his Mum he spoke to her like complete shit and slagged her off to me all the time which although i dont get on that well with her i thought it was bang out of order and couldnt believe the way he spoke to her!!! now he lives with me its like i am that replacement - he talks to me how he spoke to her and now his Mum is the best thing ever its like I have swapped lives with her - and i find myself thinking no wonder she drinks..............:cry: sorry for going on!!!

*On another more serious note though I have had cramping and have lost some of my plug - i know that some of you have had this to - what became of it and should I be worried? *


----------



## m_t_rose

I think you should go to the hospital. I know it is normal to have some cramping and normal to lose some of the plug this early on but I am not sure how good it is that they are happening together. It wouldn't be a good thing if you were dilating very much this early on. I hope everything is all right. Do your cramps hurt?


----------



## Jai_Jai

They are just like period cramps but not had many today really.....i had a sharp pain whilst out shopping!?! but thats all.....we have a non urgent number to call our mw - i could call and leave a message!?!


----------



## angelstardust

How do you know you have lost some of the plug? I've had a lot of thick mucus everytime I go tot the loo yesterday and today and a lot of discharge and cramps too. So just wondering.


----------



## Jai_Jai

I dont 'know' per se but i have not had this thick sticky gloopy stuff before and it looks like the stuff in the pics of nuttymummy's thread. I have not had sex for months so know it is not old sperm (apparently it is quite normal to lose bits of it like this, this early on, so i am not too worried....) you could be losing urs too angel if this is abnormal to u too!? but it is nothing to worry about i dont think!


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai big hugs my love. Maybe he will change after the baby is born. He could just be treating you like this as it's now 'home' and he's used to treating his Mum that way at 'home'. I hope it gets better hon and I'm sure you'll work something out. As for the plug, I have read you can lose it bit by bit but maybe worth mentioning to the MW on Monday. Especially as your only 30 weeks. She can check you out I would have thought. As for the cramping, BH?


----------



## angelstardust

Yeah, just lots and lots of foof bogies! :rofl: So lovely. Not had sex in ages either (it's all swollen down there so very painful). 

I'm not worried enough to do anything about it, got day care and a growth scan on Wednesday so if there is something it'll be picked up then. 

Besides which I am on antbiotics for a UTI so it may just be that.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Pips - I am hoping things will change once bubba is born but i am finding it increasingly difficult to stay with just maybe to cling onto.....yeh i think i am fine with the plug and cramps which prob jst BH but i will defo mention it to mw at my appt...xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh angel :rofl: that what its like :rofl: i dont think its much to worry about my little Jellytot is still as squirmy as ever :D


----------



## Pippin

In the mean time though hon we are here to listen, always. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Pips :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hiiii girls!!

I'm sorry I've been AWOL for a little while: had a mad couple of days including travelling 200 miles to London yesterday to sort out OH getting contact with his daughter (after 3 long years!!) It went pretty well :)

But before I add my two cents regarding money and all of that stuff, I want to say to JaiJai:

Honey, please call someone. I think it got overlooked in here with all the other chatter, but didn't you say that you had some liquid suddenly leaking out recently?? I lost a little bit of plug the other day as I posted on here, and I've lost a very tiny bit more, but I have had no cramping of any kind really. I have LOADS of BH though, they are NOT painful and shouldn't give you period pains on their own. It could well be nothing at all for you to worry about, but just because bubs is happily kicking away does not mean that you might not be in early labour or something like that... I think the combination of loosing some of your plug, having some kind of liquid-leak and period-type cramping would immediately add up to calling the midwife /on call / labour ward if it were me...

Don't want to scare you, but I don't want to to shrug it off either if it might be something going on! You're still only 30 weeks my lovely, so don't go taking any risks :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

As for the whole OHs/money topic, our situation is like a mixture of a few of yours really:

Like tmr, one of us is a full-time carer (my OH) and one of us is unable to work due to disability (me) and so we are both at home all the time together. We pretty much never argue about anything at all, ever really. We are totally relaxed and happy with our life together, we're so lucky! With money, I cannot ever imagine arguing about money!! To us, money is just this random thing that is necessary for paying bills etc. but certainly not something to argue about. Although we have separate bank accounts AND a joint account, we don't pay a whole lot of attention to what comes out of where etc. If I need to use my account and I am low on money, OH will top it up for me, and if he needs to use his account and he is low on money, then I top his up for him! Some of our bills come out of his account and some come out of mine, but really we don't pay attention to the exact ins and outs of how much more money I am paying than him or visa versa... 

*shrugs* that's just us, though. I don't know whether it would be different if one of us was out at some job all day and felt more protective over the money they had coming in and so more reluctant to give it over to the communal "pot". 

I do understand that money is important to lots of people, though, and it's not surprising that it can cause so many issues in relationships generally.

That's my two cents, anyway! :D
Shadow xxx


----------



## overcomer79

nutty, I appreciate your insight, but OH and I tried the joint thing for over a year and it would seem that I still didn't have money for when I wanted something. I'm not a big spender (hell, it's hard carrying shopping bags on a bus...I have done that for three years!). His main issue is he likes convenient stores!!! Two dollars here, three dollars there...I can't get him to realize that it adds up!!! Anyway, we don't usually argue over money. I am just concerned about being a provider for my little one and almost feel like he don't share the same concern. We never argued about it til last month (when he LIED to me about the credit card!!!!!). It goes beyond money in my case...it has become a trust issue.


----------



## overcomer79

Geez, I'm going to shut up as apparently I am seemingly coming off as a greedy witch. It really isn't about the money to me..it is about responsibility. *shrugs* Have a great week all.


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls on the plug thing and cramps my m/wife told me the outher day u can lose ur plug and it will replug it dosnt mean anything even a show dosnt mean any thing unless it is bright red. cramps we will get a lot now as the cervix chang and get ready to open. she seid it could feel like af pains or like a poker being shoved up there sorry not very nice to think about lol my cervix changes feel like a shock down there. also we will get cramps as the pelvis is streching now and baby needs to get down there head gose in 1 way and turns the outher. unless u get pains that make ur bump go very hard peck and ease off and carry on over 2hrs then ring laber ward. 

just abit of what m/wife told me.

anyway i got my baby Monitors with Sensor Mat yesterday they seem really good and a good pice of mind. But i can belive my sister when i got back my mums with em she seid what u got them for there not gunna chang anything i seid well they will wake me up if baby stops brithing her reply was well what u gunna do if it dose it just tuff and u cant do any thing. this is a girl that has a Lo her self and she seid it like well if it dies it dies. OMG how uncarrying can some 1 get. 

anyway rant over have a good sunday and happy fathers day to alll daddys to be and daddys.


----------



## Sam_Star

:hugs: Tmr that is such a horrible thing to say to someone that is pregnant but i can relate because thats how DH put it when i'm crying about Elinor which doesn't happen often but he will just shrug it off and say "if she dies she dies we wont be able to stop it" it brakes my heart when he says that :cry:
As for the money situation DH is my carer so he's home with me all the time he is VERY selfish with money and will not put me or the kiddies first thats the only thing that drives me nuts is that I make ALL the sacrifices!!
As for me i haven't been feeling very sociable these past few days i really don't know whats wrong with me!! 
:hugs: to you all xxx have a lovely sunday xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

tmr, thanks for that info from your midwife. I never ask mine questions - I have felt a little rushed the last few times and not thought of stuff to ask. I am going tomorrow though and will make sure and tell her about baby's quiet few days last week and when should I do something about it... (he's been active the last 2 days again, which settles me somewhat!)

also, what your OH said about the monitor - gah. if it went off there is stuff you could do. we're getting one of those even though baby is going to sleeping next to me (in a bedside cot, so he has his own space and isn't at risk from our duvet but he feels we are right there). I had planned for OH and I to go on an emergency first aid for babies course but damn him, he didn't find out when he could take a morning off for it and now I cannot find any courses before August. It's with St John Ambulance... I need to call them because their website is doing my head in.

Shadow, great to see youuuuu... :D I missed you!! 

OC - I totally understood where you were coming from, and I agree, with us it's not about the actual money either but the responsibility for it, making decisions (which we don't really do together and I wish we did) and more to the point having a similar attitude to spending/saving and a realistic attitude at that. we are ok for money BUT I feel that's because I am very responsible. that said, perhaps this is just how it works for us, I was independent for a long time before OH and I met and I'd find it quite hard to relinquish that entirely. plus I sort of see it as something that distinguishes us now from how we'd be when we're married. we WILL combine our finances on a more formal level eventually. OH resisted that in the past, partly because of his own financial mess ups, which he wanted to keep me separate from - for very good reason as well - he has been paying off an IVA for the last almost 5 years and if our finances were combined, and because I have savings, he might be liable to pay more - it's one reason we have not got married. but that's over in October and we won't be constrained in that way! :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

overcomer79 said:


> Geez, I'm going to shut up as apparently I am seemingly coming off as a greedy witch. It really isn't about the money to me..it is about responsibility. *shrugs* Have a great week all.

No your not hon, we all have our worries and I understand yours and I think it goes beyond the money as you said. Don't stress hon just relax and think about you and bubs big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Good to have you back Shadow and Mary Jo great idea about the course. It's something that is worrying me. Let me know where you end up going and if it is any good, I'll drag my DH along.


----------



## ShadowRat

Well ladies, it is lovely to be "back" :) 

I am now going to hang out the terries (just washed them all!) and then make some yummy banana cake!!! 

Hope you're all having a nice Father's Day :) 

Shadow xxx


----------



## Pippin

I haven't started washing anything yet was going to wait till 35 weeks is that leaving it too late?


----------



## ShadowRat

Nah Pips, that'd be fine for most people. But I'm starting to think that I might be induced really early, which would only give me like 2 or 3 weeks left!! :shock: So for me I wanted to get it all out of the way now! :winkwink:

Banana cake is in the oven and smells goooood! Pie and taters for dinner tonight, yummmm! What's everyone else eating???

xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I haven't washed anything yet, either Pips, am going to do it when I have all my clothes together.

I have been thinking my belly has dropped a little, asked OH and he agreed, what do you think?

this is from 4 weeks ago, 28+5
this is from 2 weeks ago, 30+1
these are from today, 32+5, and another

I dunno. ???


----------



## ashnbump

oooh MJ i think you've dropped quite a bit hun!

i cant bloody tell with mine as im carrying god damn low lol! Ur bump is nice and big too, we are due date buds and i'm quite a bit smaller in the bump department *sob*

But the midwife said that i'm not too low and i'm measuring on target, even though she said that baby weighs about 5lb 4oz already (wasnt expecting this AT ALL) i thought she'd be around 3lb-4lb (is this weight normal lol?!?)

Pips, me and my mum washed all her sleepsuits/vests and baby grows about a week ago, it was so cute seeing everythin on the washing line, and her clothes smell like baby now, which is weird lol! We've not washed her outfit type clothes yet though, as i know thats stuff she can manage without in the beginning, will be doing it soon though!
x


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh yes MJ I do think you've dropped a little! How exciting, I guess little one is starting to get himself into the right sort of position now! I am sooooo jealous of your beautiful perfect skin... Stretchmarks have well and truly hit me now, though the top of my bump is still clear, some little light ones have started creeping up the under-side of bump, and MASSIVE dark purple ones are screaming up my love handles!!! :hissy:


----------



## Aunty E

Hey girls, I'm back from hols! Had a lovely time, except that my suspected carpal tunnel became deffo carpal tunnel. Am hoping being in my own bed will ease it off a bit :) Haven't had a chance to catch up, but will be a good girl and spend an hour tomorrow looking through your BILLIONS of posts!


----------



## Pippin

Yer I think you have dropped Mary Jo. You look so lovely and round and I'm sure I should be bigger than I am but I guess the midwife on Tuesday will tell me and being tall has to make a difference doesn't it?

Welcome back Aunty E glad you have a love time but I hope your CT gets better (not sure what it is but doesn't sound good) :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey Aunty E and welcome back! :) Hope you had fun. Sorry about the Carpal Tunnel, I've not had it myself but know people who have and I know it's not fun at all :(

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Pippin

Also thanks for the tips on washing girls, understand why your getting prepared early Shadow. I'm going to do it as soon as I've broken up from school to celebrate the start of maternity leave. :yipee:


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks, ladies. :) I wasn't sure but looking at today's pic... heh. I've been bouncing on my birthing ball quite a bit, I do hope he's getting towards the right position. Will find out tomorrow if he's moved from his oblique lie of 2 weeks ago!

Pips, I think being tall has a lot to do with how you carry the baby - I am only 5'4", so it stands to reason I haven't got as much length in the torso as you and so he sticks out further. As long as the midwife says everything's ok, that's all you need to know. 

Ash - wow, that's quite a big size, over 5lb!! I thought by this point a little over 4... wonder if the mw will be able to tell me? when I had my 4D scan the lady gave me a print out of the growth chart and baby was right on the middle line - 2lb 4oz at 27 weeks. if he followed it to 40 weeks he was looking at being something like 7lb 10oz or so. so not massive! a friend of mine had her third baby early this morning and he was 9lb 4oz - which seems on the big side for me, eeeeep.

good to see you back Aunty E, sorry to hear about the carpal tunnel though, that doesn't sound like much fun. :(


----------



## nuttymummy

hello everyone! been offline for awhile!! just thought id say hi! :wave:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks MJ, I have a slight niggle in the back of my head that I have been rather 'damp' down below (sorry TMI) and I might be leaking but I know many ladies suffer with this, just need to talk to the MW on Tuesday and put my mind at ease. He's been very active this week past so I'm sure he's okay in there. I should count my blessings I'm not uncomfortable yet. Thanks hon :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

Pips, I've had "damp" times as well... but not that often so I don't fret, figure it's just more watery cervical mucous with *maybe* a bit of pee... it usually smells like pee anyway (even though I don't notice I'm incontinent, maybe a teensy little bit... :rofl: )

Mention it to mw though, at least you know from reading this board that it is nothing she won't have had asked before :D - it's what I love about being here, I'd be so much mroe worried that x, y or z was so bizarre and never happened to anyone and SO meaningful (ie, bad-meaningful) before if I was not reading about everyone else's experiences, which are pretty much the same as mine. :)


----------



## ShadowRat

*scoffing deeeelicious banana cake*

Hi Nutty! :wave: want some banana cake??? Hehehehe I'll start another dessert craze if I'm not careful, eh?

On the topic of dampness etc... I lost more plug this evening! It was more than the first time, but it was clearer in colour this time and lots thicker, like sort of stringy (LOL this stuff is so gross to talk about isn't it?!) I've had some mild period type cramping tonight and quite a lot of BH (more regular than normal) but I'm still not concerned. Everything "feels right". Besides, I have consultant on Wednesday so I'll mention it all then and see what they think. 

*back to banana cake* mmm... it's SO moist and yummy!! And virtually fat free too! Not like naughty naughty Tiffin :rofl:

Shadow, the Dessert Queen! xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks again MJ, nice to know it's the same for you too. Sounds like mine but I'll be sure to say it to the MW. It's so much easier on here though I feel I can tell you guys anything. I guess it the anonymity and being able to think about your words before they come out. Much appreciated. x


----------



## babysmudge

Hi I have just joined Baby and Bump! this is all very new to me! I ma due 10th August and we found out we are having a boy! Hi to all xxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

You look great MJ!!!!!




Welcome to August Mommy Club :D


----------



## ashnbump

well hello babysmudge :hi: 

welcome to babynbump, and welcome to the August mummies! We're by far the best month lol!

Congrats on your BLUE BUMP and yay to being due the day before me :rofl:

xx


----------



## babysmudge

Thanks ashnbump. I can't believe we are near the finishing line! only 7 more weeks. Hope it goes quick..can't wait to meet my little man.
I seem to have no energy though! spent this whole weekend lazying around the house and baking cakes.
Thanks for warm welcome

xxxx:hug:


----------



## Pippin

Hi Babysmudge and welcome to our little (or rather big) family thread. It's so nice having ladies that are at the same stage to share all our thoughts. I'm on team blue too and loving it. Is this your first?


----------



## babysmudge

Hi Pippin. Yay for team Blue.
Yes this is my first...too say I am excited would be an understatement! 

x


----------



## jelr

Hi Babysmudge welcome to our little group. Congrats on the blue bump.

Shadow: Glad your back I was starting to worry that you hadn't been on. That banana cake sounds yummy and virtually no fat sounds really good. what is your recipie?? Hope OH gone on ok with the stuff about his daughter.

Pippin: I'm the same as you I haven't done any of the washing yet and I haven't even really bought much clothes either. We have everything else got apart from the clothes as like you we break for the summer with the schools so my plan is to do both those thing when I finish up.

MJ: Yeah I defo think you have dropped, I'm like you and carry all to the frong and have dropped a bit too, think its partly the extra weight of the babs too.

Ashnbump: Wow 5lbs is a lot aint it, I can't wait till I hit that size as I know lots of babies that have been born at 5lbs and it is not completely tiny or premy sized.

Overcomer: you certainly do not sound like a greedy witch and really hope you and OH sort things out.

Jai Jai: I see where you are coming from with the responsibility especially as it is more important now more than ever with LO coming.

Tmr: that was a really horrible thing your sister said, at least with the monitor you can help LO if they are having trouble breathing. We also got those monitors as 3 of our friends with LO's have recommended them, they are supposed to be brilliant.

Samstar: Sorry to hear your not feeling very sociable at the moment, it is probably a lot to do with hormones. I get days like that and am then in flying form the next day. Also you are probably worrying about Elinor too. Well you know where we all are if you are worried.

Aunty E: Sorry to hear about your CT and hope it is better soon. Welcome back from your trip, hope you had a great time.

Girls I'm really sorry that things are not going right with your OH's. You have actually made me realise how much I take DH for granted as he does make all the hard decisions with me and is really helpful at the moment and is always so sweet. I guess sometimes I dont realise how lucky I am until you hear of some one else that things are not going so well for them. I really hope things sort themselves out and maybe when LO's arrive it will make them all grow up because sometimes it just takes the men that little bit longer to do that. DH lived on his own for a few years before we met and I think it did him the world of good and made him grow up with no-one but himself to look after him.

But dont ever hesitate to come on here and have all the rants you want. That is what we are here for and a problem shared is one halved.

Well we had a nice and relaxing weekend and just pottered around the house yesterday, went for a lovely meal for our anniv last night and went visiting our two dads today for fathers day.


----------



## Mary Jo

yay!! :happydance: 

I just checked my bank account and my HIP money is in :D - posted the form on the 9th, so less than 2 weeks :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> Banana cake is in the oven and smells goooood! Pie and taters for dinner tonight, yummmm! What's everyone else eating???
> 
> xx

BBQ pork chops... probably with corn and potatoes. :happydance: MMMM potatoes.



Mary Jo said:


> I haven't washed anything yet, either Pips, am going to do it when I have all my clothes together.
> 
> I have been thinking my belly has dropped a little, asked OH and he agreed, what do you think?
> 
> this is from 4 weeks ago, 28+5
> this is from 2 weeks ago, 30+1
> these are from today, 32+5, and another
> 
> I dunno. ???

Definitely dropped!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

*sigh* Alright, you guys... I'm on _yet another_ course of antibiotics! And I even got a shot of them in the butt this time too. :cry: I have some weird boil/abscess thing that has been killing me in pain because it's in a really horrible spot that makes walking pretty difficult. The doc today squeezed it to get some stuff out (sorry, pretty gross) and it hurt SO bad... I swear I got high off my arse on endorphins afterward. OH said I was acting drunk! I couldn't stop laughing/giggling at the fact that my bum hurt really bad from the shot! :rofl: It was actually pretty cool (the "high" feeling). I've got a bruise where I got the injection too! :rofl:

Now I'm going to need another shot tomorrow and another the day after. I'm taking four pills a day in another antibiotic and they sent a swab off to get tested to see what it is so it can be killed with the right drugs. 

My clinic wasn't open today so I had to go somewhere that doesn't accept my insurance too, yay! But tomorrow and the next day I should be able to follow up at my normal place and not have to pay for anything. 

Why so many infections with pregnancy?! :hissy:


----------



## tmr1234

babysmudge hello and wellcome

mj u do look lower i have dropped a lot think baby is gunna be down my nees at this rate lol

Shadow Glad your back with yummys as well lol

w4b sorry to hear you have to go throw this hope it all clears up soon.

A.F.M went and got waterproof shhet for bed yesterday incase waters go why iam asleep so we can save the bed lol thing s we need to think about. keep walking up the last few days with bad rib pain as baby is under it all the time. started to take EPO today they say 2x500mg at 34wks but iam only having 500mg for a wks or 2 then uping it to help the cervix as i didnt progress that good with my son so every little helps. 

34WKs TODAY yay 6 more togo. Istarted feeling abit sad yesterday that i wnt be preg for much longer and this will be the last time. (oh dnt want any more i do!)


----------



## nuttymummy

ouch...a shot in the bum!! ive never had one, but bet that hurt!

shadow...i dont like bananas lol...BUT i did have some of the highest carrot cake uve ever seen!! i went for a pub meal, and they did over 30 different puddings.....they had a cake cabinet there and it was unbelievable!!! they were the tallest n biggest pieces of cake n cheescake ive ever seen!!! one slice fed me AND my mum!!! it was gorgeous too! moist carrot cake with sultanas and 3 layers of creamy carrot cake topping flavoured with orange n lemon!! *drool!!*


----------



## ShadowRat

Welcome to the team, Babysmudge!! Congrats on your blue bump :D Horray for team blue!!! Do you have any name ideas yet? Fancy sharing? :winkwink: August mummies are by far the best hehehe so you "picked" a good month to be due! :hugs:

MJ - Horray for HIP money!! That was nice and quick, wasn't it? I'm wondering when my Sure Start grant will be in my account, someone on here mentioned about 2/3 weeks, was that you, tmr??

Jelr :hug: :hugs: you're always so sweet to everyone in your posts! Bless you my lovely, it's always great to hear from you :) Hope you had a lovely anniversary / father's day :) And yes, the trip to London and the stuff about OH's daughter went very well, so we are really pleased :)

Nutty... I was going on and on about banana cake to MJ yesterday too, and she revealed that she doesn't like bananas either! (Unless they are just past green, right MJ?) I'm amazed that there are so many people who dont like banana cake!!!! For me and OH, it is deeeelicious  He has even asked whether I could do a banana cake for his birthday (11th July) cos he loves it so much! But carrot cake is DEFINITELY second in line for me. Isn't it the BEST? That massive slice you had sounds soooo good... I recently asked OH to get me some carrot cake when he popped to the shop, and he picked one up but it had NO carrot cake icing / filling!!! No creamy yumminess!!! What's the point of that?!? It was still ok, but not a patch on those ones with all the delicious sweet creamy filling stuff... *drools*

I'm just gonna take the terries off the line now, I washed them all at about lunch time yesterday I think it was, and they are all perfectly dry by now, so thats a good indication for me of how often I may need to wash and how many clean ones I will need to have to get me through one wash load! Though I think we will have to play it by ear a bit once Vincent is filling them up 10 times a day!!! 

:hugs: to all

Shadow xxxx


----------



## nuttymummy

lol, yeah shadow, when they start firing the mustard stuff out, it can go EVERYWHERE :rofl: TMI sorry! lol

i can just about eat a banana n toffee muffin, but dont like banana anything!! not even banana milkshake :sick:


----------



## Aunty E

Still not caught up, but thought I'd say HI! CT quite a bit better today, so am hoping that I can beat it down again. Lots of water and careful sleeping coming my way! I wasn't woken up by it once though, but it's still fairly irritating and making it tricky to type (as I can't really feel much in my fingers at the moment). I found a good exercise on the internet for it, which I'm going to try and do three times a day. 

Imogen has been having a crazy time of it moving around. When is she going to run out of room? At one point, it did literally feel like she was trying to push her way out of my side :(


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, I can tolerate bananas, Shadow (I eat one a day in my breakfast after all), just not over-ripe or cooked ones. So anything cooked in a cake or muffin is out. but I could manage a piece of banoffee pie, though it wouldn't be my first choice of dessert, as long as the bananas on top were not too ripe. I'm not one for milkshakes really but if I were to have one it would be made with fresh strawberries. I don't like fake strawberry flavour but love the real thing.

And now all that talk of food has made me hungry. Nutty, carrot cake is my favourite, too, heaped with cream cheese icing, but I do love a traditional Victoria sponge iced with buttercream icing... and coffee cake, chocolate of course, lemon sponge... mmmmm, ooh and the cafe at work used to sell this awesome St Clements cake - orange & lemon, amazing... Hate fruit cake though, the sort with raisins and stuff in - yuck.

Think I'm going to have to have a snack now. :D


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> not even banana milkshake :sick:

:shock:

I don't know where I'd be this pregnancy without my banana milkshakes!!! They have been my absolute strongest craving pretty much since first tri!! Not like the Crusha stuff, though, it has to be the Real Thing (bananas and milk only!!)

MJ I am with you on loving the real thing with strawberries but HATING fake strawberry flavour! Bleagh :sick: I've always hated that fake strawberry flavour in everything. ESPECIALLY milkshake and ice cream! 

Nappies all in now and I folded them all in my favourite fold to see how quickly I could do them all! It's super quick and easy, and if I do that after each wash load then they will all be ready to go straight on his bum, ready for the mustard spray!!!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Aunty E said:


> Imogen has been having a crazy time of it moving around. When is she going to run out of room? At one point, it did literally feel like she was trying to push her way out of my side :(

Vince is just the same lately! That desperate clawing at the side and trying to force their way out of you sure is uncomfortable huh?? :dohh:


----------



## nuttymummy

mary jo......all that cake talk has made me want some lol!!!

ive had to settle for a cherry muller corner yogurt!


----------



## tmr1234

shadow my sure start took 2weeks to be payed but they did send it back in that time coz oh didnt sign it so it would of been a wk at the most


----------



## Vici

Hello ladies, i'm home :D

Had an absolutely fabulous weekend. F1 was great (LO was very active with all the noise :rofl:) and Shauns brothers wedding was just spectacular, the perfect day :D See you ladies ahve been chatty as normal so now going to do my best to catch up xx


----------



## lovescrisps

Hi,can i join you all in here... im due august 20th and am on team pink, i already have a daughter who is 15 years old. i am 33 and from lincolnshire.


----------



## Vici

Boothh - glad you got your money sorted hun, bet thats such a relief :D

Jai_jai - we're exactly the same, gonna do a full budget estimate then work out if next year is doable or whether we have to be 2011 too. Hope its next year as we'll have been together 5 years then!!! Well done on getting your nursery all sorted. We really must crack on with the finishing touches to ours :) Glad you're getting on top of the SPD too :)

overcomer - wow, 7 hours straight sleep, that must be bliss :D

Talking about money/finances etc, DF and I have a joint account that both our wages used to go into (now he's self employed I take money out of his work acc as and when to top up the joint one!! All of our bilss/mortgage/food etc come out of this aswell as if we go out for dinner, cinema, holidays etc etc. He then has an account where he has a D/D from the joint account for his money. I don't have this as I have the joint account card :D The ISA also is taken from the joint account :) It works perfectly well for us and I am the one who deals with any correspondance etc. I have always done most of the "household" type tasks altho we share cooking and washing up or do it together. DF does the garden, bins, cars etc etc. He has been an absolute diamond since i got PG tho and done most of everything :rofl: We have only had 1 argument in 4 years so not bad :) Don't get me wrong, we do disagree sometimes but its always quickly resolved. I think he's just learnt thats its best not to argue with me :rofl:

MJ - def looks to have dropped abit to me :D

Aunty E - glad you had a fab holiday hun :D Hope your CT starts to ease a bit soon :hugs:

Pips - i've been pretty "damp" too, lots of increase in discharge but no pain or loss of plug or anything :)

babysmudge - welcome along to August mummies :D

W4B - sounds like PG has sent your immune system up the spout, hope you're feeling better soon hun xx

Shadow - yay for all your terries arriving :D Talking of cake, you should see how much we brought home from the wedding! Afternoon tea and cakes for 80 peoples left ALOT of cake!! We only brought home fruit cake, brack, ginger cake and lemon cake, but there was soooooo much more!! And OMG - you should see the amount of banana milkshake I am getting through!! I can't get enough of the stuff :D

lovescrisps - welcome into August mummies :D


----------



## Vici

Ooo, and I forgot to update you with my MW app from Friday - BP is behaving itself a bit better now only 132/75, had 1+ of protein tho :( LO is still head down, 144BPM HR and measuring 35cm :rofl: what a bloater :D Growth scan on 3rd July and next MW app 9th July so they are letting me go longer :D

O and my GTT was 5.4 so all is good :D


----------



## nuttymummy

mmmmm ginger cake!!!

ur guna have to stop talking bout cake lol


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, I still haven't had cake, am trying to be good - though had to have a bag of crisps on way to midwife today, was starving. we even more starving by the time I got home because I had a loooong wait... appointment was 1.15pm and I got in to see her at 2.25pm. :hissy:

_another_ different midwife, makes her the 5th different one over 8 appointments, but apparently she is going to be the regular one from now on (I'll believe it when I see it as the one I saw at my 17, 19 and 21 week appointments said the same).

anyway, she was very nice and for once I didn't feel I just had to get the routine stuff done and get out of there (last time I was in and out in 10 mins, this week was more like 25). baby has moved from lying diagonally to head down (yay!!! birthing ball worked!!!) though he is not engaged. his arse is right up the top of my bump and his legs are sticking in my left side. I had a feeling he moved to head down a few days ago, I started to feel a lot heavier and harder right down low. (maybe that's why I had the cramps the other day???)

bp is still fine (109/72), urine is still clear, didn't get the baby's heart rate but it was fine as well. oh, and I measured 33cm, so spot on. :D

it's all good but still I can't help but wonder - it's all going so well, what's going to go wrong and when???

anyway our antenatal classes start tomorrow night... am quite looking forward to them, it feels like they've been in the diary for months now. 

welcome to babysmudge and lovescrisps! what took you so long to get here???!!!

and hi Vici, feels like long time no see... a few days are a long time in this thread! good news about your mw appointment and gtt - mine was good, too, it's such a relief.

yay for nappies, Shadow, I keep thinking I need to get my bamboo flats washed as they'll need at least three goes through before they're useable. the others, being mostly preloved (only the microfibres were new and I don't think they need prewashing) should be ok with one wash. there's nothing stopping me from getting on with it, I certainly have enough for a load (they almost fill a drawer). also the bedding. we made a plan to see OH's sis so hopefully will be getting some clothes after all (even though I am kind of inclined to go shopping anyway, part of me wants to be the one to choose everything my boy wears... but that's not realistic!!!)

W4B - that sucks about the infections, guess your immune system is taking a bit of a beating right now :hugs:

am pretty tired today, another not great night's sleep, didn't go to bed till 2.30am in the hope of being tired enough to sleep but it took ages to nod off and then I woke a few times to do wees... then I woke when OH went out and that was basically it after half 7. usually I'd have a nap after breakfast but I didn't today. so now I could do with one but am not going to because if I do that'll screw tonight's chances as well! oh what fun it is to be big and pregnant in the middle of summer!


----------



## jelr

Hi to all. How is the weather everywhere. It is scorching here in Ireland today so Im under a bit of pressure, where I usually love the heat.

MJ  delighted your appointment went so well, I know what you mean though, I keep expecting something to go wrong too. I am such a worrier like that. Also glad to hear you got your Hip grant.

Viki  Welcome back, delighted the weekend went so well. Did you get any photos of you in that gorgeous dress?

Nuttymummy  Yep you have definitely given me the bug for some cake, except we dont have any in the house so I will have to go for the next best thing  Icecream  Yum.

Lovescrisps  Welcome to BnB and to the August Mummies club  You are due the day before me.

Waitingforbaby  You poor thing  I have gotten injections in the bum for my arthritis before and they are so sore. I really hope the antibiotics work for you and it all clears up.

Shadow  Thank you so much for the compliment, you are also very sweet to everyone. We had a lovely anniversary and fathers day. DH gave me a beautiful newbridge chain which was a lovely surprise as we werent meant to be getting each other anything as our trip to London was our present to each other. I felt really bad then as I hadnt gotten him anything so I paid for our dinner out of Saturday night which was delicious. By the way speaking about delicious  could I get the recipe for your banana cake it sounds gorgeous and I love bananas.  Im delighted you and OH got good results in London.

TMR  I have heard something about EPO but cant remember where  Do you have any more info on this?? I hope you are feeling a bit better today and not so sad.

Aunty E  Good luck on catching up  I was off this for a few weeks and still havent caught up, Im only managing to keep up to date with the posts everyday and still have 40 way back that I missed. It is so busy on here ha ha. Glad to hear your CT is not as bad today.

Just wondering guys what BH are like  I had some cramp like pains at the top of my bump just under my breast bone last night. It was a very sharp pain that went the whole way around into my back and then it got more intense like a cramp and subsided and then it would happen again a few minutes later and happened about 5 or 6 times and was really painful. It had me a little worried at the time, but seems to have gone today? Anybody any ideas? 

Well Im in with my consultant tomorrow so wish me luck. :hug: to you all.


----------



## Vici

No pics as yet girls, will get some tho, i promise :D


----------



## nuttymummy

jelr, ive never had BH so dont know!!! but they arent supposed to be painful....just like tightenings i think?

i went for my midwives appointment today......apparently ive been anemic since week 20!!!! but no-one gave me any tablets!!! i had the needle in my arm 12 times....YES 12 times!!! she used one needle first....in and out in and out, she did that over n over again till she had used it too many times and had to get another needle out!! i had to have 2 plasters coz there was blood seeping out the other one,and ive got a big bruise coz she had to get blood from further down my arm instead of where it bends!!

i dont fancy iron tablets.......they are guna bung me up!!! any one know of any iron rich foods??? im currently drinking OJ coz thats supposed to help iron intake??


----------



## ShadowRat

jelr said:


> By the way speaking about delicious  could I get the recipe for your banana cake it sounds gorgeous and I love bananas.

Ingredients:
	200g (7 oz) plain flour 
	140g (5 oz) caster sugar 
	1 1/4 teaspoons baking powder 
	1/2 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda 
	1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
	2 egg whites 
	3 bananas, mashed 
	4 tablespoons apple purée or sauce 

Preparation method:
1. Preheat oven to 180 C / Gas mark 4. Lightly grease a 20x10cm (8x4 in) loaf tin. 
2. In a large bowl, stir together flour, sugar, baking powder, bicarbonate of soda and cinnamon. Add egg whites, bananas and apple purée; stir just until combined. Pour batter into prepared tin. 
3. Bake in preheated oven for 50 to 55 minutes, until a skewer inserted into centre of loaf comes out clean. Turn out onto wire rack and allow to cool before slicing. 

:winkwink:

It's REALLY moist and delicious, stays lovely and moist for ages after you bake it unlike other cakes! And doesn't need any toppings or creamy stuff really cos it is just perfect on its own! We've already scoffed ALL of ours from yesterday!!!



jelr said:


> Just wondering guys what BH are like  I had some cramp like pains at the top of my bump just under my breast bone last night. It was a very sharp pain that went the whole way around into my back and then it got more intense like a cramp and subsided and then it would happen again a few minutes later and happened about 5 or 6 times and was really painful. It had me a little worried at the time, but seems to have gone today? Anybody any ideas?


There was a thread going about descriptions of BH, I think they can be different for everyone, but I put this description up of mine:



ShadowRat said:

> I have been getting BH since about 25 weeks I think, and I am 100% certain that they are BH, they are very distinctive when they come on. I don't get "cramps" with them, as in period-type dull achey pains. I don't get any pain at all, as such. What I get is the hard bump (usually all over, but I feel it most on the inside at the top of my bump, right under ribs) and also I get this breathless-type feeling, and it makes me want to practise breathing exercises to help ease it back to normal regular breathing. Sometimes my face feels like it flushes too. They last between 20 seconds and about a minute and a half I think, some are much more intense than others (VERY tight bump, VERY difficult to breathe easily) and others I barely notice (breathing not really affected: Just a bit of a hard bump)

But the other day I had something much more similar to what you are describing... The sudden sharp pains all around bump that seem to sort of cramp up and then gradually subside after a while: I had three of them and for a little while they had me a bit worried, but I waited for a fourth and it never came, haven't had them since... I'm not sure what it was, but it certainly didn't feel like my normal BH at all (which I get a LOT now!) 

HTH

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Eeeeep Nutty, that doesn't sound too good! (The needles, I mean... Though the anaemia isn't great either :( )

I don't have anaemia apparently (at least not told that I do!) but I'm still trying to eat lots of spinach and some red meat as I've heard those are quite high in iron... fortified breakfast cereals also have iron in them. But yes, you need to keep your vit C intake high to be able to absorb any iron you do take in properly :)

Will you be trying the tablets, at least? Is the anaemia just mild?


----------



## nuttymummy

im crap at taking tablets....i just cant do it!!! :rofl:
dont know about how severe yet....get my results 2moro hopefully.
i dont eat much meat :( i only have the odd piece of chicken now n again!! dont really touch,lamb or beef.

i dont want tablets really coz i had to have them when i was having Kai (had to hide them on my plate n swallow it with food :rofl:) n it didnt half bung me up IYKWIM!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Ok Shadow, I wrote down that recipe haha. Sounds soooo good.

That stinks about being anemic and now having to take iron :( I have never been one for pills myself,icky.

And I have had BH for at least 4 or 5 weeks and they are AWFUL for me. I was in the hospital with them, and mine are so very painful. My doctor said for some woman they are not painful at all, and for others they can be just like labor. It feels like my stomach gets reaaallly tight and then will stay that way and then relax. It feels like bad period cramps and bad poop cramps kinda haha. I have them all the time, and its almost non stop for me. I have already been in the hospital twice with them due to the pain.

Baby Caylee is staying put for now, we have our appt on Thursday to see if I am dilated anymore and how she is doing. I am really...hoping for an early delivery, not too early, but sooner than the 3rd. Last night I got no sleep, I was up throwing up acid type vomit and cramping like usual. I just can not sleep anymore. For the past 3 nights I have gotten maybe 7 hours of sleep total. I tried sleeping in a chair, on the couch, in a bed..nothing :(


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Thanks, guys. 

Honestly, the injections in the bum aren't nearly as bad as the pain from the boil/abscess itself. 

I went back in to my clinic today and the guy I saw there cut it open!! He warned me beforehand that it was a bad spot and really hard to numb, but he was going to give me a shot anyway... as in, "It probably won't work, but I'll do it anyway." So yeah.... The cutting it wasn't even the bad part... him squeezing the damn thing afterward was HORRIBLE. OMG. I was squeezing my OH's hand and ended up crying! I even bit my OH's hand! I didn't even realize what I was doing. Yeah, I was laying there sobbing as the guy squeezed and squeezed and them stuffed gauze inside of it. It was horrible. BUT! It feels soooo much better now already. It really needed to be done. 

On a less happy note, one of my antibiotics today got stuck in my throat and dissolved there, so I keep burping up antibiotics. Disgusting! 

But I can walk again. So that's good.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

That sounds so painful! Ouch..And ew about the meds stuck in your throat, nothing is more awful then the taste of medication ..ew haha


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls... sounds like we are all hitting that end of the third trimester... can't wait to be done point... no sleep... uncomfortable... point... 

In the last couple days it feels like baby has grown so much... and more wiggling than anything... hips are starting to really hurt too... (which has happened much later than with any of my boys...)

My sister got married on saturday... and I successfully squeezed myself into the long black brides maid dress... but my feet literally fell asleep in the 4 inch heels she had picked out... my ankles kept rolling and I was afraid I was going to topple down the stairs.. :rofl:

I took them off as soon as I was out of sight of the guests... I have never had my feet fall asleep in heels before... very painful....

So is everyone getting excited for their babies... you first timers are probably a bit nervous... but it will be great... even for me... you never know how the labor is going to start.... or when it will start... Just wondering how excited you all are ???


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> Eeeeep Nutty, that doesn't sound too good! (The needles, I mean... Though the anaemia isn't great either :( )
> 
> I don't have anaemia apparently (at least not told that I do!) but I'm still trying to eat lots of spinach and some red meat as I've heard those are quite high in iron... fortified breakfast cereals also have iron in them. But yes, you need to keep your vit C intake high to be able to absorb any iron you do take in properly :)
> 
> Will you be trying the tablets, at least? Is the anaemia just mild?

Yeah, when I start feeling crappy from not taking my iron supplements, I start craving beef and broccoli REALLY badly. I don't know if there's even iron in broccoli, or if it's some other vitamin/mineral I'm missing when I don't take my prenatals (I always take all three pills together, so if I miss one, I miss all of them)? But I know I need to take my iron when I start craving a good steak... or the 'Chinese' "beef and broccoli" dish... with the brown sauce? You know? Mmm that stuff is yummy.


----------



## tmr1234

Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg 
capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally at term 36-37weeks (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also

my mum told me to drink a can of ginnes (sp) as it has a lot of iron in. you can get a drink kind of iron from gp and it is ment to be better than the pills. TMI but mine seem to not be bunning me up they seem to do the op but that mite be the RTL as well lol 

i was sat on my ball all day yesterday as the bottom of my spine feels like it is being crushed as baby is so low and seems my bump has droped really low now. woke up 5times throw the night needing to pee normally i can hold off till morning but nope baby wasnt having any of it.


----------



## nuttymummy

ive not heard of the drink form....ill have to ask!!


----------



## Boothh

hey girls sorry iv been hiding for a few days, spent the weekend with OH was lovely with lots of meals out and lie ins, 
but was sort of ruined by the fact i got an absess under my tooth, it started on friday night just hurt if i put pressure on the tooth but gradually got worse to the point that any painkillers i could take whilst being pregnant were just not having an affect at all, i resorted to iboprofen i dont think i was meant to take but i was in so much pain i had to, even got OH out of bed at 4am on monday morning to go looking round no less than 6petrol stations tryna find some cus i wouldnt take neurofen with it being alot stronger,
i went to the dentist yesterday he prescribed me 80penacillin tablets to fight the infection the woman in the chemist thought id messed with the amount cus apparantly thats alot to be prescribed,

anyway my gum was gradually swelling up throughout the day and then popped (which was absolutly disgusting might i add) its pretty much stopped hurting all together now cus the pressure is gone, so fingers crossed, i even managed another meal out last night :rofl:

i feel abit sick today which im worried about cus my little sister has had a nasty stomach bug all weekend and hasnt even been able to keep water down, and we are going to a gig tonight which i foolishly got standing tickets for lol,
not sure my feet are going to like it too much!



nutty i am anemic, i have been taking my pills around 2 weeks, they havnt bunged me up though, i was taking them in the morning and first and they made me feel sick, but taking them just before bed with OJ has seemed to work alot better for me, 
i tried every chemist going looking for the iron tonic and they all said they cant sell it anymore because you need a license to sell it apparantly 


hope everyone had a nice weekend, im gonna try and sleep this ill feeling off now, xx


----------



## joeyjo

:hugs:Boothh - Sorry to hear about the abscess but hopefully its just that making you feel sick and not your sister's bug.


----------



## nuttymummy

oooooo i HATE abcess's they are murder!!! ive had 2....in both front teeth and my face swelled uplike a balloon!!! i hate them!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hello everyone!!! 

Hope you are all ok? I have read all ur posts but seriously for the life of me i cant remember it all, and I am sooo tired right now I am not even going to try this time to et it right :blush: sorry!!

BH can be painful for some women my mw told me today....! :D
Naomi - ur cake sounds lovely - i make a nice banana cake too but i put choc chips in it :D
Smith999 - u ar stunning, thought u were new cos of ur avatar for a min before saw ur name :D how have u already got sooooo many children :rofl: u do not look old enouogh to have those boys!! How old r u again?
Tracy - happy 31 weeks preg date buddy :hugs: how r u? still tired?? try and eat lots of green leafy veg, spinach, courgette, broccoli and curly cale is very good for iron!!! also hun i think those nutrigrain bars have a lot of iron an calcium in them!? :D

I went to mw today :D she was lovely and nutty as usual :rofl: and she did tell me off for not ringing labour ward and going in to have a check up over the weekend!!!! whooopsie :blush:

She felt Jellytot and laughed cos s/he does not like being prodded :rofl: never has done and was kicking her out the way when trying to feel how s/he was laying - laying perfect head down and thats what twinges are cos still so wriggly that his/her arms are prodding me down below!!!:rofl:

Bloods came back fine, urine is all good, BP is still a little low - but thats fine and normal for me so nothing for concern no bloating or fluid retnetion in my hands or feet and I am measuring 28 weeks - she thinks i am gonna have a little :baby: not a 9lb 10oz one that some site predicted :rofl: - just gave a little bit away didn't I for when u guys do your little predictions in about 6 weeks!!!! 

My work are doing predictions now so I am gonna keepp my mouth shut - they are the ones that think i am massive :rofl: she said I am far from massive :rofl: so I bet that Clairey will write I am gonna have like an 8lb to 9lb something baby :rofl: but it wont be :wohoo:

I love my baby soooooooo much :cloud9:

:hugs: to you all :kiss: Hope u have a good day!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Bleagh, abcesses... I feel for you, Boothh! I've had one abcess before, but worse than that was when I had bone grafts put into my sinus to prepare for dental implants (bone was not dense enough for the implants so they had to put more bone in from my hip!) Anyway, one side got infected, and I had a horribly swollen face (and it was soooo painful) and I was spitting out bits of bone and puss for weeks and weeks!!! I must've been on about 10 different types of antibiotics and none of them were working, most of them made me reeeeally ill (Metronidazol in particular, I seem to remember!) 
But in the end, I'm not sure whether it was the combination of things, but it finally went away after I had used this natural clay stuff and put it right in my mouth to draw out the infection! A friend who is into spiritual type healing gave it to me, and I was so sceptical, but whether it was that or something else, it went away in the end!! 

Actually, at the time I also had glandular fever, so I guess the whole combo of sicknesses was just a beast to get over! Illest I've been since after open-heart surgery!!

Aaaaanyway, that's my lovely story about mouth puss and infections! Anyone else got one? :rofl:

xx


----------



## nuttymummy

lol o yeah stories on mouth puss!!! i wont subject u 2 it tho lol


----------



## nuttymummy

happy 31 weeks Jenna!!

just had my blood results back..... its only at 9.8 instead of AT LEAST 11.5!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Eeep Nutty,I guess that's quite low then huh?I don't think you're gonna be able to get away from the fact that you'll need some kind of supplements: I doubt even very high iron diet will sort that out properly. But defo ask about the drink to avoid yucky tablets!

:hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

ack, nutty, that is a low result (though mine was 11.1 and have been told it's perfectly fine - they must have different threshods for "fine" ???)

I had anaemia last year, caused by slowly bleeding stomach ulcers (I never threw up blood or anything but I was losing it all the same in a trickle, they said) and the lowest test result was 7.3 or something down there. and I cna tell you - I felt dreadful. my heart would pound, I'd get breathless and faint and need to sit down after climbing stairs... really, it was horrible. I'd been prescribed iron tablets before I got this low but never took them (bad MJ) and it was only when the symptoms became distressing that I did. and I have to say, if I was anaemic again, even slightly, I'd never ever leave it. because when my blood got back to normal I couldn't believe how much better I felt. not overnight of course, it takes a few weeks to build up, but eventually. I had not realised how I'd been dragged down by it, how drained I was, how lethargic and depressed.

in pregnancy (though I am sure you've been told) it's even more vital that you supplement in whichever way you have to if your iron levels are sub-par - baby will be fine, he or she will get all they need from you, but you'll be affected. and if you had a difficult delivery or ended up having a c-section and lost a lot of blood, you'd be in so much of a worse position going on in the first few weeks of baby's life and you'd have no choice but to take the tablet then or worse have a transfusion (which I believe is unpleasant).

I know being bunged up isn't fun but it's only for a few more weeks, hopefully. and to my mind it is 100% better than the alternative. a decent diet will help but to correct a real deficiency, a supplement is really the best option.

sorry, I don't want this to come over as a lecture - just, anaemia in its early stages isn't that noticable but as it progresses it is. actually, it wasn't till I was feeling better that I could get a real perspective on how bad mine was. I tend to deal with shit and get on with it, but never again as far as iron goes. :)


----------



## Boothh

ooh the puss, OH stayed off work with me yesterday cus i was in so much pain we spent the day in bed playing mario kart on our DSs :rofl: me with hot water bottle stuck to my face n i just could feel it swelling up under my tongue to the point were i was speaking funny, then i just tasted this horrible bloody type taste n said i think its popped n spat in a tissue was so disgusting i had to keep spitting it out, the gum has gone black now n stil tender but now the pressure is gone i can cope alot alot better lol,
but OH would not kiss me all night and kept going on about the puss hahahaha, what a wimp, i just enjoyed brushing my teeth properly for the first time in days iv had to be really slow and havnt felt like iv had a clean mouth,

to top it all off iv now got an ulcer on the roof on my mouth! lovely ;)


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks MJ....ive literally just come off the phone to my mum this second.......(she works as a caretaker in a health centre and has been chatting to a nurse) she said the nurse wants to see me ASAP and have made a slot for me at quarter to 3 today.

im not even dressed yet coz i feel so icky, and im sweating buckets. i feel awful!

ive apparently been anemic since week 20....and no-one had said anything!!

i get breathless all the time, n will do anything to avoid climbing the stairs!!! i cant take my son to nursery coz i get so tired and its only a 3 minute walk up the road!!! how pathetic is that!!


----------



## Aunty E

Metronidazol is the worst! Never have I felt so ill. I had an impacted wisdom tooth which stayed infected, despite antibiotics, right up until the moment they pulled it out (having given me triple the normal dose of anaesthetic because the pus was counteracting it). When they showed me the tooth afterwards, I could see where the infection had rotted it, it looked like a piece of limestone, all pitted and full of black holes and it hadn't errupted at all, so all of that mankiness had been inside my jaw and gum. BLEURGH. Mental note: go to dentist next week. get checked out. get fillings sorted before they go manky.


----------



## Boothh

nutty i know what you mean about the tiredness it was really getting me down, its slowly getting better now but it was at the point were if i walked up the stairs to the loo id need to lie down for 5minutes cus i was that knackered, it is really horrible and draining, couldnt even get round asda without needing to sleep when i got home, awful, x


----------



## Mary Jo

awwww, nutty :hug: - it's not pathetic at all, there is a good reason for the way you have been feeling (and it is shocking that it's taken them 14 WEEKS to get around to telling you! like, pregnancy is a tiring business, we all know that, but there's normal tiredness and there is the sort that comes with a blood deficiency and the reason they screen us is because it's so damned important to know and correct what can be corrected).

gah. but thank goodness you have an appointment today. am wondering if they will offer a transfusion? let us know. :hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

yup,i have to cut shopping trips short sometimes coz i just cant handle it!!! i have to go n sit in the car!! i just thought it wqas because i had a fairly large bump n that it was tiring me out.


----------



## overcomer79

Well, my "lovely" husband did it again this morning. He knows not to leave phones in the reach of the dog (he is only 17 months old so I don't blame the dog) and of course now I don't have a phone here :hissy:!!! He left me his work number as if I'm able to call him if something (like I fall?) happens!!! I am just so mad right now. I can't deal with anything else going wrong!!! I have an unactivated replacement phone but OH put the charger away and of course we can't find it!!! :hissy:. I can't take it anymore!!! I spend so much time alone and I just can't handle it anymore :(. I am getting so depressed that I can't stand it. I wish for once that something would go RIGHT for me!


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks mary jo. ill let u know when i get back,
and ill be taking ur advice and taking the tablets (even though its physically impossible lol) i have to hide them under potatoes n things just to be able to swallow them!!! are they big tablets???

not looking forward to it!! :(


----------



## Boothh

mine are pretty small smaller than a paracetamol anyway, 
i have trouble swallowing tablets i snap them in to halfs or quarters but still am gagging nearly everytime, xx


----------



## nuttymummy

i cant take tablets with water at all!!or any drink. it has to be something solid im swallowing for it to go down.....why does my body have to be so complicated!! :rofl:
glad they arent those giant capsule things though!!


----------



## Mary Jo

awwww. my tablets were pretty tiny, I think, I had to take 4 a day though. They are best absorbed if you take them with something containing vitamin C, so a glass of orange juice or some strawberries or a tomato, or something like that.


----------



## nuttymummy

4 a day!!! OMG!! i hope its not that much! id have to have 4 big meals a day just so i could get rid of the damn things!

ive been drinking orange juice.....but not really eating anything with lots of iron in,so i suppose it was a waste of time? :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

ack, no, it was 1 tablet three times a day ... but they really were very very small. not great big horse pills! 

I don't know why you couldn't be prescribed iron in a liquid formula though, it's not like it's not available in the UK - https://www.spatone.com/ - but you'd need to take a lot of it... even though they say this is much better absorbed than normal supplements.


----------



## Mary Jo

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo84.jpg

nutty, this is what I had to take, 1 of these 200mg tablets 3 times a day. (shown next to a 20p coin to get perspective :D )


----------



## nuttymummy

oooo thanks MJ....doesnt seem to big!!!lets hope i get the same ones!!!! right im off.....going to sort myself out before going to docs! need to shave my pits :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

lol Nutty you're funny, shaving your pits indeed!! Yea, that pill doesn't look too big, I hope you get either something similar to that or maybe the liquid stuff as it does seem like you're defo gonna need the proper supplements to sort yourself out :) I hope you're back on here in a week or so telling us how much better you feel!

Ugh, Aunty E, so it's not just me with the Metronidazol then?! That drug was just a nightmare. I have never ever felt so ill on any drug (and I've been on plenty, I tell you!!) I wonder what it is about it that is such a beast??

MJ, are you in bed and nekkid in that photo??? Hehehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

oh and MJ, I'm liking the good use of the pregnancy book there too!! :rofl: 
I haven't looked at mine in ages actually, there's probably all sorts I should be reading up about now!


----------



## overcomer79

ugh orange juice!! I can't drink anything with citric acid!!! I figured out that was keeping me sick. Don't get me wrong, I still have acid reflux attacks but at least the zantac is working now and I only have to take it once a day (in the evenings). Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Mary Jo

Heheh, Shadow, you know me too well - yes I was nekkid in bed. :rofl:

Now I am in bra and knickers only because I decided I needed clean clothes (and I am woefully short of maternity wear, gave up looking, it was too stressful) so I am washing my jeans and my black t-shirt and will tumble dry them so they're all ready for going out to my antenatal class tonight! Am also meeting a couple of friends in London tomorrow and wanted to be clean(er). (Black top attracts white fluff and there's a lot of fluff in this house what with Betty being 3/5 white.)

Those tablets are sugar coated and have round edges, they're so easy to take. I was actually wondering about taking one every so often myself - my tests were ok but I *know* they are borderline. I wouldn't take 3 a day but maybe one every other day?

OC, it's good that Zantac is working for you - I was on it and it was ok for about 10-12 hours but then I needed the Gaviscon again. So I told the doc last week and he prescribed a stronger drug - omeprazole. I didn't think it was ok in pregnancy but he looked it up and it is. At this late stage there is no risk of baby's development being damaged, but I think it's not allowed in 1st tri. 

I stopped drinking orange juice, because of the acid, also coffee in the morning, as it's acidic, too, and it affects the absorption of iron. I still drink decaf later in the day and I'm still on my diet Coke, just not first thing (ie with my vitamins).


----------



## Mary Jo

oh, and I got my £30 cloth nappy voucher today. thing is, it has a 6-month expiry date - end of November. I was kind of hoping it'd be longer than that because AE will only be 3 and bit months old then and still in the size 1 and not ready for size 2 (they say the size 2s are for about 8-9 months on). so I'll have to spend the voucher before I'm ready to fully restock. but then I guess I'd have needed an overlap anyway and I can always just buy some bigger flats and nippas, should I get on with them ok. :) or boosters or liners.


----------



## m_t_rose

All this talk about tooth abscesses and pus make me want to :sick:. Then I was reading about taking pill and remembered I had to take mine and was distracted and accidentally chewed it. There is a reason why you swallow them they are disgusting. 

IS anyone else having a problem with the baby being right up under your ribs all the time? Is there anyway to get the baby to move down?


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen gets up under there, I do a sort of stretch, trying to bend my back as much as possible like I was going to do a bridge and she generally shifts. Otherwise, it's just a case of sitting up straight I'm afraid.

I'm going to apologise in advance for my typing from now on, the whole numb finger thing makes it a bit difficult. I've got an appointment to see my GP on Thursday so fingers crossed (not mine, I can't do that anymore) that she can suggest something to help.


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls! Just too much to respond to so I'm just gonna give my own little update instead. DH is gone for a week. So I've been scrapbooking up a storm because with him gone I can spread all my stuff across the living room on the coffee table in front of the TV and he can't complain. :rofl: I'm working on our Florida/Disney World vacation that we took back in March. 

As far as I know, my LO is doing good. She was kicking up a storm yesterday. I've had some HUGE rolling movements from her and my entire stomach does this crazy distortion. It's kinda freaky. She gets hiccups literally every day. I just love it. :cloud9: I wonder if she'll have hiccups alot after she's born?! My braxton hicks have been occuring alot more frequently. Not all of mine hurt but I do get period type pains with most of them. When looking down at my bump, the right side is significantly bigger than the left. But from ultrasounds I know that my placenta is taking up the left side. Which is pretty funny. I showed DH the other day and he just burst into laughter. No wonder my right hip hurts when I walk, it's carrying all the weight! :dohh:

I hope all you girls are doing fabulous. I haven't been keeping up with this site nearly as much lately. I get fed up with some of the threads though and I have trouble holding my tongue in response so I just stay away. :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yeah, and I've seen that more July moms are popping! :pop: It's getting so freaking close I can't believe it!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oh it sounds like you are keeping busy! Scrap booking is so much fun! I think my favorite thing to do is sit and look through my friends scrapbooks! It is so neat how creative people come up with some of the ideas haha. I just use a regular photo album. :lol: Glad that little girl is moving around a lot. I bet the hiccups are just adorable! :cloud9: I know, I also see a lot of the July moms are having the babies and I'm like.."Ahh, we are next!"

I have another awful cold that hit me. I feel like I am just PRONE to sickness now that I am pregnant. I have my appt on Thursday and I am telling my doctor we have got to do something about this little girl inside of me. I can no longer sleep, I get (if I am lucky) 2 hours a night and I have to sleep sitting up. Also she is a big baby like I said before, but her Head and body were measuring at 37 weeks and 5 days at our scan a week ago. .........say wha? :lol: I am in so much pain, that I think I hit my "I hate being pregnant right now" stage. I cry everyday because she will move her leg and it feels like she is busting out :( It hurts something fierce. I want her to stay in until she is ready, but good lord I am giving birth to a baby moose!


----------



## nuttymummy

hello, im back!!! got to have one tablet a day (those little white sugar coated ones!! yipee!!)
but when i read the leaflet inside....one take one for PREVENTION, if you want to TREAT the aneamia u have to take 2-3.....so WTF is going on there?? its 9.8....surely it wants TREATING!?

anyhoo, she said after ive taken them (i have 28) i have to see the docotr....she checked my temp n BP, she said the number on the bottom is abit low??? but i have no idea what that means!!


----------



## augustbaby09

Hey judging from some of the comments in here some other ladies have shown to have aneamia too...? Ive got to collect my tablets tomorrow - hopefully ill be feeling better as last few weeks ive been feeling so tired and weak. xx


----------



## Pippin

Cleckner long time no see or have I just missed your posts?? I hear you on the hiccups he has them right now, so cute but I can't help feel sorry for him when he has them must be weird for him.

Nuttymummy glad you have your pills sorted did the doctor prescribe them, I'm sure he's given you the right dose hon.

My midwife appointment went well today and she explained those funny moments I had if you remember (dizzy and weird black out sitting down). She said we need every two hours and smaller meals, that's not hard is it hehehehehe!!! She said when I ate all the blood went to digest that and left my head for a bit. I had eaten a large meal so it makes sense. She said it happens a lot to us pregnant ladies. Little Sam is measuring two weeks above what he should so they won't let me go over full term and it'll most likely be a c section or get induced with drugs :shock: We'll know more on the 10th when we have the growth scan and speak to the sonographer. She measured the size of my bump to get that measurement, top to bottom of the womb. The only thing she's slightly concerned with is my blood pressure, it was high end of normal, anymore and I'l have to be very closely watched, I'm hoping that it's the heat and work.

Hope your all enjoying the sun, I'm watching Wimbledon yay!


----------



## smith87999

Jai Jai... maybe I should change the Avatar back.... so everyone will know who i am again...:rofl:

Overcomer: Sorry you are having a tough time... it will get better... I hate those times when it feels like nothing will go your way... it will... and soon you will have an amazing little baby to look at...

Cleckner: I understand the pain in the hips thing... I think mine are officially starting to separate... and by the end of the night I can hardly walk... I look like I am 90...:rofl:

Heidi: Are they planning on inducing you early with such a big baby... I would hope so... If it makes you feel any better.. I had my last baby at 33.5 weeks and he was able to breath on this own and was only in the NICU for 2.5 weeks... so if your baby comes now it will be fine...

I am on the border of being anemic... doc said to take iron when I remember... problem is I keep forgetting to take prenatal too.... :( I am so tired over the last few days I think I need to really start remembering to take them.... Hope everyone is having a good day... :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

I don't think you're very anaemic at 9.8 - mine was somewhere around 13 and was supposedly excellent and I think 10 is considered the lowest 'normal' reading. Maybe that's why you've been prescribed a low dosage.

OH has been away for three weeks and is back on Sunday, which is lovely, but while he's been away I have been on an orgy of furniture buying for the new house. Consequently our current house is getting a bit full. Must get rid of some furniture between now and sunday. Especially that extra changing unit I've decided I don't want anymore. :blush: Note to self - get on Gumtree tonight with some piccies of excess furniture. Also, get rid of excess furniture that noone in their right mind would want. 

Of course, I am going to pick up SOME MORE furniture this evening. I'll stop after that. And after I get the new sofa. Obviously this is some kind of insane thwarted nesting instinct. We'd better move soon.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: awww pips I hope ur BP stays down for you!!! there you are measuring 2 weeks ahead and me 3 weeks under - we are 5 weeks apart when actually only 2 days - how odd!! I hope u do not have to have a c-section!!! maybe little (or big) Sam will come a little early for you :hugs: but glad everything else went ok xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: Aunty E ur soooo funny :rofl: what is your other change table like any pics???


----------



## nuttymummy

aunty E....lowest normal reading is 11.5.

it wasnt a doctor i saw....it was a practice nurse.....just hope they do some good!!!
she said 9.8 was very low, that why she wanted to do all the other checks.

just hope i feel better for taking them!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

They didnt say anything about inducing me, but I would hope to god they would! I am going to ask on Thursday to see if they have anything planned out for me. She is a moose haha


----------



## Mary Jo

I am a little surprised that you're only taking one table, nutty - are they 200mg? make sure you take them with plenty of orange juice/something else with vitamin C in. 

I've seen different opinions on the cut-off point for iron levels, something I read said 10 was ok, which kind of boggles my mind. other stuff says 11 or 11.5. under 10 is definitely a problem though, and especially when you still have 6+ weeks to go. 

I hope you feel better soon, but don't hesitate to see your GP if you don't. 

:hug:


----------



## Mary Jo

Heidi, you're definitely looking on the "ready to pop" end of pregnancy :D Can't blame you for wanting to be induced... I might change my mind but I'm hoping to avoid that if possible because of the pain/medication involved (though I'd welcome it I went over by more than a few days!)

Am planning to commence eviction proceedings at about 37-38 weeks. Raspberry leaf tea, EPO and plenty of sex. I know none of this will encourage him out if he's not ready but am hoping, if he is, it'll persuade my cervix to play nice.


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah 200mg. o well!!! i will just have to see how it goes.....apparently u cant take it with tea, coffee, eggs or wholegrain (coz this reduces iron intake!!)

heidi, im same stage as u.....cant wait to have her out now!! lol


----------



## Mary Jo

EEEEP!

Have just been doing some laundry, and as I was hanging the things in the hall, I hit my belly against the edge of the worktop (am going about half nekkid because of the heat). Just realised I have a nice red scratch, even though it was the littlest of little collisions!!

look!!


----------



## nuttymummy

oooo nasty MJ!! be careful!!!! but ive done similar things where ive forgotten how big my bump is!! lol including trying to walk between a car n lamp-post on a car park....n actually turned SIDEWAYS to try n get through!! :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Ouch MJ!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Aww thanks Jai_Jai me too, it is weird we're now a month apart when only it's two days, just shows how much each baby varies.

Heidi hon my Midwife said they won't leave me if Sam continues to grow as he is ahead of himself. Nothing has been confirmed yet as I have to have a scan on the 10th but she said I'd be induced or have a C section. Can you not go in and ask them? I have to see someone every two weeks now anyway do you?


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> EEEEP!
> 
> Have just been doing some laundry, and as I was hanging the things in the hall, I hit my belly against the edge of the worktop (am going about half nekkid because of the heat). Just realised I have a nice red scratch, even though it was the littlest of little collisions!!
> 
> look!!

OWWWWW!!! be careful you :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww MJ be careful thats nasty!!! xx


----------



## Aunty E

re iron levels, my doctor said that reduced iron levels in pregnancy are normal because of the increased blood volume and that she considers anything above 10 normal. But perhaps it's one of those things where opinion differs. I had a quick look at the WHO website and dug up this



> Mayes' Midwifery textbook says:
> 
> "The World Health Organization considers anaemia to be present in the pregnant woman when haemoglobin is 11g/dl or less. More arbitrary levels may be decided locally and usually range between 10 and 10.5g/dl"
> 
> In the UK, the most common definition of mild anaemia is an Hb level of 10 g/dl (100g per litre of blood) or less. Severe anaemia is usually defined internationally as 7g/dl (70g/L) or less, but to complicate matters, some studies define this as 'moderate' anaemia, and 'severe' as 4.7g/dll or less.
> 
> In the UK, the NICE Guidelines on Intrapartum Care state that a haemoglobin level of less than 8.5g/dLL at the start of labour suggests a woman is at increased risk and should be advised to give birth in an obstetric unit rather than at home or a low-risk centre, and women with Hb of 8.5 - 10.5g/dl should have 'individualised assessment' to help them plan their place of birth (p11).

So really, you're wanting to boost your iron levels up to at least 11 before labour from the looks of things.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Yeah I see my doctor every 2 weeks, but due to the fact that I was in the hospital with false labor last week they want me in this week to check on me, so I go in on Thursday and I am going to ask him what they plan on doing, because I am so godly uncomfortable. I hope he says they plan to induce me. Its my first baby and she is already measuring 37 weeks.....ouch!


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks for that Aunty E. lets just hope they work!


----------



## overcomer79

Ouch MJ...be careful :hug:


----------



## Pippin

HeidiLSparks said:


> Yeah I see my doctor every 2 weeks, but due to the fact that I was in the hospital with false labor last week they want me in this week to check on me, so I go in on Thursday and I am going to ask him what they plan on doing, because I am so godly uncomfortable. I hope he says they plan to induce me. Its my first baby and she is already measuring 37 weeks.....ouch!

Good, maybe you'll be the first August Mummy :winkwink: Sometimes there really is no reason to keep hanging on. My friend had a baby with a big head and struggled for 36 hours only to have a C section anyway cos she couldn't push her out. Lots of stress and hurt so I hope it's not the same for us :hugs:


----------



## Vici

Good evening my lovley ladies, hope you're all well. Had a bloody headache today so really not done much, justed watched tennis :D

MJ - good news on getting your voucher but big OUCH at your tummy, be careful hun :)

Cleckner - don't worry about holding your tongue - i don't :rofl:

Heidi - sorry she's causing you pain hun, thats never good :( Know what you mean about the big baby thing tho, our LO is just the same :)

nuttymummy - glad you have your pills, hope they start to kick in soon x

Pippin - sorry to hear your BP is up, i know its hard but try not to worry, as you say, the heat and work def won't help! Don't know what it is with us August mummies and our huge babies :D Seems there's quite a few of us! :rofl:

Aunty E - lol at you needing to clear out before DH gets back. Bet you can't wait to see him :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

nuttymummy said:


> i had the needle in my arm 12 times....YES 12 times!!!

Next time you need your blood drawn, you might want to suggest to them that they go for a vein in your foot instead. It might hurt a little bit more than a normal prick in the arm, BUT, those veins are a LOT easier to get into, so if you're being jabbed THAT many times... I think it would be better to just go straight to the foot.



Mary Jo said:


> Heheh, Shadow, you know me too well - yes I was nekkid in bed. :rofl:

Hey, I noticed that too. I think we all saw a little top/side boob.



m_t_rose said:


> All this talk about tooth abscesses and pus make me want to :sick:. Then I was reading about taking pill and remembered I had to take mine and was distracted and accidentally chewed it. There is a reason why you swallow them they are disgusting.
> 
> IS anyone else having a problem with the baby being right up under your ribs all the time? Is there anyway to get the baby to move down?

Sorry about the abscess talk! :blush: Lincoln's still been staying down low. He only gets into my ribs every once in a while and then I tell him to move it! And he does! :happydance:



cleckner04 said:


> As far as I know, my LO is doing good. She was kicking up a storm yesterday. I've had some HUGE rolling movements from her and my entire stomach does this crazy distortion. It's kinda freaky. She gets hiccups literally every day. I just love it. :cloud9: I wonder if she'll have hiccups alot after she's born?! My braxton hicks have been occuring alot more frequently. Not all of mine hurt but I do get period type pains with most of them. When looking down at my bump, the right side is significantly bigger than the left. But from ultrasounds I know that my placenta is taking up the left side. Which is pretty funny. I showed DH the other day and he just burst into laughter. No wonder my right hip hurts when I walk, it's carrying all the weight! :dohh:

My bump gets lopsided sometimes and it's just hilarious. The other day I was laying on my back, sort of more tilted to the right though... and you'd think gravity would move him to the right, but no, the left side was all hard and sticking up, it looked so weird! :rofl:



HeidiLSparks said:


> I am in so much pain, that I think I hit my "I hate being pregnant right now" stage. I cry everyday because she will move her leg and it feels like she is busting out :( It hurts something fierce. I want her to stay in until she is ready, but good lord I am giving birth to a baby moose!

Aww, I'm sorry. I'm glad I'm not there yet... the only pain I have is not really Lincoln moving or kicking or anything... just my ribs and the muscles under there that are stretching and getting smashed... owww. (Still feels better than getting a boil squeezed, without it being numbed, in the spot where your tendon is between your crotch and your thigh.... :rofl:) I was actually just talking about movements with my OH the other day... I was saying, I don't really understand it when people complain about the moving and kicking, because it doesn't usually hurt for me and I love knowing that he's okay in there... it's worse when he doesn't move at all and scares the poo out of me!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Iron levels and anemia --

My level came back as 10.2 when I was tested in the second trimester... funny thing is, though, that it was that low when *I've been taking 325mg iron tablets *once a day *since week five*! I don't want to know how low it would be if I weren't taking them. Yikes!

The best thing for you and baby is to find a way to get those pills down. It really is important.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I am really hoping my doctor takes into thought the size of her head! I am so nervous and scared about it! Guess I will wait till thursday and PRAY for some good news!!!! :D Thanks ladies


----------



## angelstardust

I'm having a wobble today. Had my first DS at 35 weeks on a Monday. My second at 33 weeks on a Tuesday and tomorrow I'll be 31 weeks and it will be a Wednesday!!!! 

I've got day care and a scan tomorrow too and I'm also going to have to demand that they change me from labitalol to something else, I can't take the side effects any longer and it's only been a week!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## cleckner04

Waiting4Baby said:


> I was actually just talking about movements with my OH the other day... I was saying, I don't really understand it when people complain about the moving and kicking, because it doesn't usually hurt for me and I love knowing that he's okay in there... it's worse when he doesn't move at all and scares the poo out of me!

This is one of the threads that I got upset about and had to log off of here the other day. Someone complaining about movements. How can you complain about feeling your baby?! There are so many women out there that would KILL for a chance to feel a moving baby in there. Whether it gets uncomfortable, painful or not I don't think there is ever a reason to really seriously complain about it. :blush: There are several similar threads on here that I just start fuming about. One girl said feeling her baby get hiccups makes her want to slice her wrists because she hates it so much. How can anyone ever say that?! :hissy: I'm sick of the million threads about girls bitching about stretchmarks as well. I mean, if you are that freaking upset about stretchmarks, you need to get your priorities straight because a few marks on the skin are nothing in the grand scheme of the world. Getting that upset is just ridiculous to me. 

Don't get me wrong, I love this site and I love that you can rant and whine when needed but I feel that some girls have no tact about things when there are girls here that lose babies too. I may see things a bit differently though as I know what it's like to wonder if I'd ever have a baby. So I just find all these trivial little complaints to get a bit old sometimes.

Rant officially over. :blush:


----------



## Vici

Cleckner - you are 1 million % spot on!! I know soooo many people who supported me through TTC who would give anything for a littlw one, some have been trying for over 10 years!! Those threads annoy the shit out of me!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Cleckner!!! Rant away my love!!! I totally understand where your coming from, Pregnancy ruins your body FACT - if you are not happy with that then dont get pregnant, and I get upset when u see terrible stories and upsetting circumstances and there are ppl that all they are worried about is the fact that they have gained some weight!! HELLOOOO!?! I mean look at Sam_Star for one, she is strong lady going through a difficult time and ppl jst dont stop to think!!! 

I got my first stretchies the other day!!! I know now I will get more but I am ok cos I love my baby!!! If s/he needs more room then something has gotta give - if u dont get them in preg u norm get them when ur in labour anyway cos baby pushes down, i dont believe anyone who says that they never got ANY whatsoever, they must have a teeny one somewhere?!!? :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Vici said:


> Cleckner - you are 1 million % spot on!! I know soooo many people who supported me through TTC who would give anything for a littlw one, some have been trying for over 10 years!! Those threads annoy the shit out of me!!!

Phew! I'm so glad someone agrees. I didn't know if it was just me being a bitch or what but I just get so upset seeing stuff like this on here. And I always want to say something but I just quietly log off and step away from the computer instead. My DH definately hears all about it though because I just have to tell SOMEONE how I feel. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Jai Jai- YES with the weight issue as well! People are so superficial!! I don't know if they are just young or what but what is the point of whining about gaining weight?! We are PREGNANT for gods sake! Of course we are going to gain weight. I've gained 30 pounds in this pregnancy and I could care less. All I want is a healthy :baby:.


----------



## Vici

You only have to see my responses to stretchmark threads etc to see my POV :D


----------



## Vici

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/120005-am-soooo-proud.html

And heres a rant from me waaaaay back in April :rofl:


----------



## angelstardust

cleckner04 said:


> Waiting4Baby said:
> 
> 
> I was actually just talking about movements with my OH the other day... I was saying, I don't really understand it when people complain about the moving and kicking, because it doesn't usually hurt for me and I love knowing that he's okay in there... it's worse when he doesn't move at all and scares the poo out of me!
> 
> This is one of the threads that I got upset about and had to log off of here the other day. Someone complaining about movements. How can you complain about feeling your baby?! There are so many women out there that would KILL for a chance to feel a moving baby in there. Whether it gets uncomfortable, painful or not I don't think there is ever a reason to really seriously complain about it. :blush: There are several similar threads on here that I just start fuming about. One girl said feeling her baby get hiccups makes her want to slice her wrists because she hates it so much. How can anyone ever say that?! :hissy: I'm sick of the million threads about girls bitching about stretchmarks as well. I mean, if you are that freaking upset about stretchmarks, you need to get your priorities straight because a few marks on the skin are nothing in the grand scheme of the world. Getting that upset is just ridiculous to me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love this site and I love that you can rant and whine when needed but I feel that some girls have no tact about things when there are girls here that lose babies too. I may see things a bit differently though as I know what it's like to wonder if I'd ever have a baby. So I just find all these trivial little complaints to get a bit old sometimes.
> 
> Rant officially over. :blush:Click to expand...


It's all the 'OMG!!! I've gained 1lb!!!! Oh no!!!!' threads that piss me off. Guess what? Pregnancy makes you fat, some of us don't loose that fat no matter how hard we try. And like, if you really think your going to be hitting the gym when baby is 6 weeks old reality is going to hit you on the ass! Just wait till you find out if your unlucky enough to get PND, a baby with colic or you just can't be bothered! 

I'm sticking with my jelly belly that looks like a road map, I'm proud of it, it's grown 2 baby boys and is now growing a baby girl.


----------



## smith87999

I agree Cleckner... I think people don't really think about all the people who would give anything to experience what we are ... good or bad symptoms... and easier to just log off than to get into it with them.... :hugs: I am so blessed and so thankful for this little baby....


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: I usually try to be as nice as possible in those threads but all I really want to do is shake the sense into these women. 

*sigh* It feels so good to actually say all this. I've avoided this site for days for this very reason. :sad1: I just find it hard to keep quiet sometimes. I understand the girls complaining about feeling like they've been pregnant forever but I have been pregnant since July of last year and I still haven't gotten to hold my LO. I should've been holding one back in April. :hissy:But I don't have those feelings of wanting the baby out yet because it is a joy to be pregnant and feel her move every day. I may feel differently once it feels like I'm carrying a bowling ball between my legs though. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Vici- I forgot all about you posting that thread!!! :hug: to you for that thread. Those are the kinds of threads I like to sign on and read.


----------



## ShadowRat

OK girls I am just gonna be really terribly rude and burst into your convos with my news cos I'm afraid I just can't contain myself LOL!!

OH's daughter phoned us tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure how many of you are aware of our situation, but I just HAD to share this amazing news, cos we are both just bursting with happiness...

To fill in those of you who haven't heard our story, here is an outtake from another forum I post on...



> Hi all,
> 
> Some of you may know a little of our situation and others of you may know nothing, so I will try, as briefly as I can, to outline it before I give my BIG news!
> 
> Last summer my OH was on trial for serious sexual offences against his ex's two (now adult) oldest daughters (NOT his daughters). The trial, though horrifically upsetting, went very well indeed, and the truth came out very clearly for all to see. He was acquitted on all counts. However, before the trial, his ex had moved nearly 200 miles away, taking his now 11-year-old daughter and one of her sisters with her. We were never told where they were going or given any contact details (for her home or new school) and all contact was terminated (despite SS insisting THROUGHOUT the trial and long beforehand when the allegations were first raised that they had "no concerns re: ability to protect" and that there was no reason for my OH not to have contact with his daughter.)
> 
> ANYWAY. Point is, it had been three very very long years since my OH had any kind of contact with his daughter. (They had had a VERY good relationship before that point)
> 
> Yesterday, as some of you may know, was our second court hearing regarding contact. We went to court in January this year for our first directions hearing, where the judge ordered a CAFCASS report etc. The CAFCASS report took about 5 months for those of you who are interested and the report was very very positive about contact when it was completed. My SD is very very keen to have contact with her father again, and so the CAFCASS recommendations were that contact resume as soon as possible.
> 
> At court yesterday OH's ex did turn up, but refused to enter the court as my OH was (obviously) in the building. Messages were passed back and forth to her and we went along with her ridiculous drama and made no fuss about it. I understand the judge was not impressed though...
> 
> But what has finally been put in the contact order and agreed before the judge is:
> 
> OH's daughter is to be given my mobile phone number (as her mother refused to allow her to have her father's own number) and she is to be allowed to phone us on that number whenever she wants to. I am to pick up the phone and then pass her over to my OH.
> 
> OH's mother is to release all letters from me and my OH that she had been keeping from her daughter, and allow her to write back. We are allowed to write to her as long as we address the external envelope to her mother and put another envelope inside with my SD's name on it, for her.
> 
> And finally... But most importantly... Direct contact is to happen once a month at a contact centre for 3 months, and then once a fortnight for 3 more months (or for as long as it takes for the next hearing to be scheduled, current estimate is that this will be in or around Feb 2010).
> 
> So it isn't perfect, and there are lots of provisions in place, BUT we have contact sorted!!! Finally! We are just THRILLED. And the icing on the cake was that when we left the court, OH's ex's solicitor gave us a package from OH's daughter "To Dad and [ShadowRat]"... Inside was the world's SWEETEST letter in which she states how much she loves and misses her dad, that he is the best dad in the galaxy and that she thinks of him every second. She also told us all about her new life in this new place and it was just wonderful. Adn SHE apologised to US for not having written to us sooner! (Her mother wouldn't let her until now, and she had not been given any of the many letters from us over the years, and STILL she apologised! Isn't that the sweetest?) Also in the package were photographs and a wonderful school report. We were crying the happiest tears when we read it all, and we are just thrilled. We can't wait to get a copy of the typed Contact Order (it was not ready to be given out while we were there, and we had to drive the 200-mile journey home, so they will send it on via solicitors). We are keeping our fingers tightly crossed that OH's ex will not go out of her way TOO much to break the contact order, and that things can now, finally, start to progress. At the next hearing (probably Feb 2010) things will be reassessed and we will see where we go next. But we are trying to focus on the here and now for the time being.
> 
> CONTACT!!!
> 
> Shadow xxx

...We wrote to her and posted it yesterday, she got it today and was desperate to call as soon as she got home from school!!! We spoke to her for a good half an hour and it was AMAZING!!!! We are just FLOATING now!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: 

:blush: sorry for the blatant selfish outburst, but feel free to share my joy! :dust: Fairy Joy for everyone!!!!!

Shadow xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Oh my goodness Shadow!!! YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so unbelievably happy for you guys! You just put a big grin on my face. :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

:happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh yes, and for those who don't know, that's my step daughter with me in the avatar, that was the very last time I saw her :)
<<<<<


----------



## cleckner04

So do you have any plans of getting to see her in person again?! If not, it sounds like you guys are well on your way though!! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh wait, just read the bottom of your quoted section about seeing her once a month for three months first. Aww!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

So I have been reading up and now I feel bad haha.
I want to make it clear that I love having Caylee move, I am so in love with knowing she is okay and feeling her bounce and wiggle. I just have a massive sized baby haha and when she scrapes her arm or leg it feels like it is about to POP out of me and it hurts so bad. But it is a pain I wouldnt trade for ANYTHING. 

I do agree with the weight and stretch mark posts though. I am sickened by the "oh ick I got my first stretchie! Ahhhh!" Instead of bitching and complaining about a few marks that show you that you are growing a healthy, strong baby....embrace them and look at them as a badge of honor. I have stretch marks on my sides and I love them. Also the weight gain...I have put on over 45 pounds and I am not worried about it at all. Being pregnant....means you are supposed to get bigger, its kind of common sense. :/

And Shadow that is AMAZING news!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## smith87999

that is great news Shadow... congrats to you...:yipee:


----------



## ShadowRat

Well the contact order made by the court includes direct contact (i.e. in person) but we havent arranged the details just yet. OH will be discussing it with his solicitor this week to get something decided. But now that the court have ordered it, her mother cant go back on it or she will be in big trouble. 

It was sooooo LUSH to talk to her on the phone!! She is just so sweet and wonderful, she hasn't changed a bit (apart from a little more confident and grown up) 

OH is just positively beaming now :D


----------



## angelstardust

Awww Shadow rat, it's great to hear one of these stories with a happy ending!!!


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> So I have been reading up and now I feel bad haha.
> I want to make it clear that I love having Caylee move, I am so in love with knowing she is okay and feeling her bounce and wiggle. I just have a massive sized baby haha and when she scrapes her arm or leg it feels like it is about to POP out of me and it hurts so bad. But it is a pain I wouldnt trade for ANYTHING.

Oh hun, I just want you to know my rant was in no way directed towards you though!! I understand having a bit of a whine about movement hurting but girls going as far to say they want to slit their wrists and things of that nature from feeling movement, THAT is what makes me start to get angry and upset. 

And I just had to say :rofl: about you calling her a moose. And they always say our first babies are the smallest and they progressively get bigger as we keep having them. :muaha: Maybe she won't be quite as big as what they keep saying though? One can always hope, right?!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

What a way to just make the day so much brighter for you and your OH!!!!! I bet talking to her was just surreal! I am so happy for you and your family!


----------



## cleckner04

I am super happy for you guys. I can't wait for you to be able to see her! You'll have to take tons of updated pictures that you can brag about with us. :rofl:


----------



## Vici

Shadow that is the best news hun, so so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha thanks, I was like oh no I do not want to upset a fellow August mommy!!! haha. She is a total moose, but a moose I will love haha. Good thing I bought a lot of size 1 and 2 diapers haha


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: That is one reason I wasn't sure if I should even post that rant because I figured I'd be the one offending everyone.


----------



## ShadowRat

Yes, a little surreal, Heidi, but also surprisingly normal and easy and just... bliss!! At the end of the convo she kept saying "love you, dad! love you!!" down the phone as we said goodbyes and hung up :rofl: In case he might forget it or not hear her or something! He was calling it back to her too, it was just the most beautiful moment to be witness to :dance:

Aaaanyway, back to relevant topics!!! Heidi, I totally feel for you on wanting this baby out now!!! I LOVE my little Vince and his movements and everything, and I would do it again in an instant despite all the pain and everything, but tomorrow I have a scan and ANC appt. and I will be begging my consultant to consider an early induction. I know some other mummies with EDS (my disability) who have been induced as early as 35 weeks, I think I could stretch a bit longer than that but am defo going to ask and see what they can do. Last measurement scan Vince was bang on average though, so not a huge "moose" like lovely little Caylee :winkwink: hehehehe 

But we will see what they think tomorrow...

xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

No, you should have had a rant. Sometimes people do not understand how lucky and blessed they are that they are even given a miracle. People are out there trying everyday to have babies and having no luck and then people are out there having miscarriages and dealing with that awful loss.....and then some awesome douche nozzles on here decide to complain about....hiccups. I'm sure you didnt offend anyone here hon!


----------



## smith87999

you should put a post in the main forum Cleckner.. I would come and back you on it... for sure.... :friends: just a polite reminder to appreciate that little life in your belly kind of thing.... :lol:


----------



## cleckner04

Naw I'm way too chicken. :blush: It took me alot to even post what I did in here. And your all girls that I know, have chatted with in the chat, etc.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: thats fab news shadow I am sooooo happy for you :hugs:

Cleckner I would back up your thread!!! it annoys me when ppl moan bout the weight i have put on loads what do ppl expect - i know my sister will panic but he DH is not as understanding as my OH - we were talking about that louise rednapp documentary and how one woman put on 8lb through how preg (she had like a 7lb) so she must have lost weight if u think of fluid blood etc and my BIL turns around and says 'thats really good' and me and OH just looked at each other and were like uh no its not u should put on at least like 25lbs!!! :grr: superficial :grr:


----------



## Mary Jo

oh, yay, Shadow, that is fantastic news that you both got to speak to her! :happydance: I am so pleased for you both and hope you get the first meeting set up asap :D

Cleck, I agree with you 100%. I once was convinced I'd never be lucky enough to have a baby and it makes my day to feel him move about, I love every single movement, even the uncomfortable ones! It is the best feeling ever to me. Hiccups can be a little annoying but I love them too because they are meant to be a sign of a healthy baby. As for stretchmarks, I don't have any yet and I can't say I *want* them but if I get them I get them and so be it, it's not important. Even if I was the type to be exposing my midriff every 5 mins, which I never have been, who the hell cares? As a price to pay for my baby it is utterly, utterly insignificant. I am concentrating on feeling grateful for everything and I am, even when it hurts to turn over in bed I am still happy for the reason it hurts, I'd rather have this pain and discomfort than not have it because I wasn't able to have a child. I don't know how much weight I've gained as I'm aware it would set off a feeling in me I don't like to feel, so I concentrate instead on enjoying the body I have, which is doing this amazing, miraculous thing of growing my baby. Who cares what the number on the scale says? If I was asked before I was pregnant, when I thought I'd never have a baby, if I'd be able to deal with the changes that come along with pregnancy I'd have said HELL YES, ANYTHING. And I stand by that now.

TBH though, I stay away from threads which look by their title to be whiny and whingey because I don't like the feeling of bile rising up my throat and I don't like feeling I have to restrain what I say. It's good to let feelings out but I have become aware with other threads that any perceived criticism of someone else isn't likely to go down well and so I subscribe to the principle of if I haven't anything nice to say I won't say anything at all, but for my own sanity, so I don't feel fury with nowhere to put it, I don't go there at all.

:)

I had my first antenatal class tonight and HOLY BIG NUMBER OF PREGNANT WOMEN IN ONE ROOM!!! I'd thought there might be 20 or so couples there, and the midwife was only expecting 30, but she estimated there were 70 couples. The massive reception area of the antenatal clinic was full and they had to bring extra chairs. Thank goodness we got there about 10 mins before it started because I hate walking into crowded rooms, I'd have been mortified!

Anyway, I reckon I was one of the biggest women there, there were some who looked like I did when I was 24 or so weeks! There was a list to sign and say what your due date was and not everyone wrote on it but I had a look and there were only 4 women due before me, all in July, and nobody before me in August; there were loads of Septembers, including someone due on the 30th. Apparently they don't do so many classes over the summer and that's why it was so packed.

It was interesting enough anyway, midwife was a bit of a comedian. I didn't find out *much* that I didn't already know, a few things, mostly stuff that is specific to the hospital's policy and procedures. Next week she'll be talking about labour and pain relief... oh and we got some hand-outs which were useful.

It's all getting closer - but I am *not* someone who wants their baby here early - 37+ weeks is fine with me. He's measuring on target so I don't think it'd be an option anyway unless something went wrong.

:D


----------



## Shiv

Yay Shadow - such GREAT news!!:happydance:

Cleck - your "rant" is completely understandable, I agree with everything you said. I would like to think that each one of us in the August Mummies club are level headed enough to not get offended by another August Mummy (we all love each other and never mean any harm!)

Those of you with big babies, I hope that they don't hang around in there too long for you!

I have a question for you. One of my friends gave birth this afternoon 9all went well) and they have named their little boy Samuel. This is the only boys name that we have on our list. SO can we still use it if we have a boy?!?!?! She is a friend from school who I am still close to and see fairly regularly. She is aware that Samuel was the only name we had as an option (we discussed names a few weeks ago and found out we both liked the same name!), so does that make it ok?!? Or does that make it worse?!?!?


----------



## overcomer79

I agree with you cleck. I don't even open those threads. It took us three long years to conceive and I haven't complained about one stretchmark, one movement or anything.


----------



## jelr

Hey girls 

Just popping in to say. I'm sorry though as I'm too tired to reply to everyone tonight as I was working tonight as well as today. I have 1 adult ed group that run on a Tuesday night but I only need to check in on them every couple of months, its just they are breaking for the summer tonight.

Anyways just said I would write to a few of you as the topics are popping into my head.

Shadow: honey I am so delighted for both you and you OH as I have heard on this how much that little girls means to you both. That is the best news ever. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: - 2009 is such a wonderful year for you both. Also thanks a million for the banana cake recipie. I will have to make that now when I finish work.

Cleckner: Rant Away you are quiet entitled too. we too were trying for a long time and also had a MMC at 16 weeks and it was just the worst grief I have ever felt in my life. I feel so blessed to have this LO inside of me and feel those movements as I know everything is ok, up until then I was panicking every minute that was there somthing wrong due to the fact that I didn't know my previos LO had stopped growing at around 8-9 weeks but we only found out at 16 weeks. So these movements just make my day. I even told DH the other day that I think I will miss feeling these movements when LO arrives. Yes pregnancy is hard and I'm sure we all have a whinge to our OH's by times about being tired or feeling horrible, but why would you want to rant about it on here as it very trivial in comparison to the problems that some people are having on there with their LO's and the worry they are going through. 

I also have piled on a load of weight which is putting pressure on my joints and my arthritis but so what. It has fed my LO and gave it the nutrition it needs and I will worry about it after the fact.

I have also suffered a lot of pain being off my arthritis meds but again so what I would do it all again ten times over and I know it gets me down sometimes but then I think it will all be worth it in the end. Shadow I'm sure you will agree with me on that and you have also gone through ten times more than me. 

I try not to give out about the silly little things as there is always someone worse off than you.

Being honest I dont go into the other thread much anymore, partly because I find it hard enought just to keep on here, but also because it is giving out as you have said cleckner or people bickering on them.

Anyways thats my 10 cents worth - ha looking back I think I had a rant with you there.

Heidi: you are totally in a different situation with Caylee being so big. I really hope they do something for you as she really is a huge baby though.

Nutty: I was in with the midwife and consultant this morning and over here in Ireland they dont give you iron at all unless you are less than 10. Have you got a juicer. I dont eat veg at all so what I do is juice some and some fruit and blend it all up into a smoothie. so you could try and get some spinach in this way. For example I juice 2 apples, 2 pears or peaches and some spinach (or sometimes, mixed leaves, brocolli stems, carrotts or cucumbers), then I stick it in the blender along with either banana or avacado and some frozen berries and you dont taste the veg at all. It would just be an extra way of getting some iron into you. If you are juicing any sort of leaves - put a squash a handful up and juice between the 2 apples.

Thanks a million to everyone for the replies on the BH. I spoke the the midwife today at my appointment and she said the pain could be positioning pain or it could be BH as some women have no pain with this and just tightening and some have lots of pain and even think they are in labour as it is the very same as labour and the pain comes as much as every 5 mins, but the only difference it doesn't get worse like labour. So she told me not to worry. She did say though that if I got dizzy or saw spots with the pain or if it wasn't going away to go into the labour ward as it there is another type of pain which I can't remember the name of which is a sign of pre-eclampsia.

Everything else went well at my appointment, doc said I was measuring well - I did have some glucose in my urine but that the fruit for breakfast probably accounts for that and it was nothing to worry about. My iron is also really good as it is up at 12 and they always check it again at 35 weeks.

Anyways I'm off to bed now. ha I have just realised how much I have wrote and I was only going to do a short one, Imagine how long it would have been if I had wrote back to every one. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> And they always say our first babies are the smallest and they progressively get bigger as we keep having them.

Oh gosh! My OH keeps joking that Lincoln will be 14 pounds! He's bigger than he's supposed to be... I'm tiny. The two don't mix well during delivery, I think.... Here's to hoping I can get through four without c-sections!



HeidiLSparks said:


> Haha thanks, I was like oh no I do not want to upset a fellow August mommy!!! haha. She is a total moose, but a moose I will love haha. Good thing I bought a lot of size 1 and 2 diapers haha

:rofl: Yeah, we have lots of newborn diapers, but the only diapers that we actually bought ourselves are 1-2 (they had huge boxes of them for a decent price at CostCo).

Oh, and Heidi, I hope you don't think that you were getting picked on with this movements thing! I certainly didn't mean it that way, and I really doubt that cleckner did either. When it hurts, it hurts!! I'm just lucky enough that my boy doesn't hurt me very often (well, with movements... him stretching out my ribs hurts pretty darn badly some days).


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oh lordy no. I was just hoping no one took my post the wrong way! Haha I was like oooohhh shoot! So I wanted to correct myself. :hugs:

Well belly picture update at 34 weeks...ahhh.
 



Attached Files:







5162_1075458728133_1276140057_30199136_157794_n.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 3









5162_1075457328098_1276140057_30199133_1442409_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Wow, Heidi! Your bump has always looked a bit big to me, though, but to be honest, I was jealous of it! :rofl: Now, not so much... knowing that my tiny bump is so uncomfy sometimes... I don't envy you! 

I don't know WHAT the heck my boy's doing in there.... I was sitting on the floor cutting up fabric for his fitted sheets that I'll be sewing tomorrow or whenever... and when I stood up I just got the weirdest feeling in my bump, so I looked down and sure enough... looks like he's balled up as much as he can get, right in the middle of it! Usually he's at the bottom.... It also felt like he was sideways! So for a few minutes my bump was short and sticking out forward.... Crazy kid. I hope he's trying to move into the right position (was breech last I knew).


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha. It feels massive haha, she is right on my bladder as well, I am a peeing machine! 

Lets hope bubs is moving and getting ready for ya!!! :D


----------



## Triggles

Heidi - I was living in MN when I had DD, and I remember the heat and humidity - I think I spent most of my time in the local pool or on the lake!! Hope you're able to keep cool! 

I have been terrible about posting - I tend to read and lurk more - these last 4-5 weeks have really flown by! Suddenly August doesn't seem very far away at all!


----------



## tmr1234

shadow really happy for you and ur oh

cleckner i agree with you it took us 2 yrs to get preg with this LO and i feel bleesed every day and a bit sad that it will be over in the most 7wks but happy he will be here if that makes sens

jelr glad the appt went well

HeidiLSparks my son was BIG 9lbs3 but he was in new born for at lest 6wks so woulnt worry to much on the nappy sizes and ur bump is just gorges.

well i was lay on the sette last night and lucas was moving felt like he was wiggling hes bum then he really pressed out my side and you could feel hes foot really clear very strang. 

My son had sports day yesterday so cute to see all the LO trying i allmost started crying when i seen him he looked so small with all the rest of the school. he nealy started crying doing a skipping race coz he didnt know what to do poor baby (hes only 4 5 in August) But he was worn out when he got home and there team won.


----------



## Vici

Morning girls, woo hoo I moved up a box :D Only 1 more to go after this one :D

MJ - lol @ your antenatal classes, that is ALOT of pregnant women! Did you not have to book on to yours then? Ours have limited spaces so hoping there won't be that many people :D Mine start on 6th July and are once a week for 3 weeks :D

Think I might go shopping today :D


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, Vici, I can only assume Lewisham has a policy of inclusivity - no, we didn't have to book, I was given the dates at my 17 week midwife appointment and told to attend whichever of the 4 sessions I wanted to, ideally all but not to fret if we couldn't make one. It's a crazy number of people but I don't care really, given that the alternative would have been an NCT course costing a few hundred £.


----------



## Vici

Very true :D We had a list of dates with starting dates for every month in venues about 10 miles apart - we got to choose which one we wanted and then email to book in. We looked at NCT too and they were full in my area. The woman then emailed me not long back to say they'd had a cancellation but i preferred to spend that money on LO :)


----------



## nuttymummy

morning

congrats on moving up a box vici!!! only one box to go!!!xxx

Shadow....brilliant news about ur step daughter.....is it the same one as the pic u showed me with a butterfly painted on her face? shes a little cutie! so happy for u both!!

cleck.....i have to admit, i started a thread quite a while back, moaning about movement :blush: but she would always start breakdancing in my belly n it made me feel so ill!!! i love feeling movements now though after a quiet period i had a while back. she seems to have calmed down abit now theres not as much room!! but i totally agree on the stretchmark n weight issue.....i think ive put on over 2 stone....i dont even know anymore coz i dont weigh myself....i dont see the point! and my stomach is like a road map...it already was when i had my first one so im not bothered!!! OH says i have some cracking ones lol and he likes checking to see if i have new ones all the time. he just says 'its ok babe, its just a sign on motherhood'
ive even got my 'kangaroo pouch' :rofl: left over from the first pregnancy! but im not bothered....ive NEVER got my stomach out before!!!

w4b....a needle in the foot!!!! now that made me cringe!!! at hospital before they had to shove it in the top of my hand!!! near my wrist. wish i had better veins in my arm:rofl:

well im here to bore u more about iron:rofl: im really sorry!!!

well im confused now......midwife rang me to check my blood results n sed i should be taking TWO tablets instead of one, she said the count needs to be 11 and because mine is so low, that i need two. so do i do the prescribed dose, or do what the midwife says!!!???

poor OH broke down last night....he knows about the 6 dreams ive had about dying (5 being where ive just had LO then rushed off) the other one was thru c-section.
and now he thinks that because the midwife keeps stressing i must have a count of 11 in labour, that my dreams are going to come true and that im going to get rushed off because of losing too much blood.poor thing was really upset and he made me cry!!! saying that if anything happened hes going to have pics of me everywhere, and name LO after me etc. one disturbing part though is when he admitted he would probably blame LO if i was to die.....id never want that.

ahhhhhhhh waffle over!!


----------



## Mary Jo

nutty, take two tablets if the midwife said you should, they are the ones dealing with pregnant women daily day. and you haven't long to build your iron levels up, just a few weeks really. if you want to be sure in yourself it's ok, check with a pharmacist, I am sure it will be. like I said before I was on 3 a day for about 6 months and it only helped.


----------



## nuttymummy

i have a fairly big bump too....totally cant see my feet!! lol

this was a few weeks ago:
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/IMG_0570a.jpg

and just had to add this one coz i think it looks funny......looks like humpty dumptys head :rofl:

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/IMG_0626b.jpg


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks maryjo....ill start taking 2 today. it doesnt say how long to leave in between each one so i think ill take one in morning and one before bed? with lots of orange juice inbetween!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Morning! Great news about your step-daughter Shadow! Child access is such a horribly complicated thing, my little sister has had awful trouble getting access to her two boys because they're in the Shetlands, and she is in England. And because their dad is a git (to whom she pays most of her salary in child support). And because she's an immoral lesbian. Sigh.


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Nutty @ Humpty Dumpty's head!!! I think your bump is just gorgeous, a beautiful shape :D And yes, that was my step daughter in the photo with the butterfly face paints :D She was much younger then, she's changed quite a bit now, but still totally gorgeous and lovely :dance:
And awwww @ your OH fretting... What a sweetie, it's only natural that he'd feel a bit nervy as the men in our situations have so little control over it all. Eeeep @ dreams of dying!!
My weird dream of last night was trying to put a huge adult-sized disposable nappy on MYSELF after Vince was born!!! What on earth could that mean eh?! :rofl:

Aunty E - Thanks for the congrats :D Yes, contact can be such a horribly messy thing to try to sort out, and I'm sure you'll appreciate that in our particular situation it is more so that for most. Her mother is apparently still adamant that she believes her other daughters, despite everything that came out in court and how she was FORCED to admit that there was just no way that MOST of the allegations could possibly be true (for various logistical reasons etc.) I think she chooses to believe that my OH is some great big monster or something (he is NOT- he's just the sweetest, most gentle and understanding guy I've ever know) but this woman has serious issues... ANYWAY. Yes, we're totally overjoyed at the (albeit little) progress we are finally making :)
Sounds like your sis has some complicated issues to sort out too, I hope she can get her contact sorted :hugs: 

Got to leave for ANC and scan shortly, will fill you all in later on whatever is new afterwards :D

Shadow xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Those are BEAUTIFUL pictures!!!! :D


----------



## overcomer79

:hug: Nutty. I am sure you will be fine. Although, this does bring about my biggest fear of dying during childbirth. I know it is very rare but you know it is a scary thought!!

We had our maternity ward tour last night. It all just seems so crazy how fast it is going! Although, I must confess, time for me has started to slow a bit. I am shocked that my LO has survived this month actually due to the stress mommy has been feeling with my students and OH. I am looking forward to my time in July where I can hopefully get things in order, go to my showers and go to the beach. Since I only get 60 days mat leave, I have told work that I intend on working until I go. They don't have a problem with it as I told them the furthest I would go would be the end of the second week of the fall semester. That would give me time to communicate with the person that is acting as my replacement. 

Has anyone had mornings were their LO is so so active that you don't want to get up but you don't want to go back to sleep either? Mine was that way this morning and I just laid there because I know I won't feel him inside me forever.

Ok, something I read on here bothered me yesterday. I hope it doesn't offend anyone but it is sort of in the direction that cleck was talking about yesterday. Anyone seen the thread "help...I hate children"?? I just can't understand this!!! It seems that more than one person feels like that too. Why have a child if you can't stand them? Anyone feel like that and can explain that to me? I don't know...


----------



## Aunty E

I'm not mad keen on other people's children - but I like children I'm related to (probably because I love them, not because they're particularly nice). 

I think lots of people don't really like 'children', noisy school kids, tantruming toddlers, screaming babies and terrible teens, but still know that they want their own children. It is different when it's your baby/toddler/bratty teen.


----------



## Jai_Jai

hello everyone!! how r u we all today? i hear alot of tension and anxiety on all fronts!!
i love lying there and watching LO wriggling and feeling those movements i cant et enough and i know i will miss being preg
i hear ppl say that they dont like children etc and agree with aunty e (its very different when its your own) i like children and always have done but i dont like the mouthy kids that are from our local primary school that shout things at you as u drive past them etc but i think its just the badly behaved ones i diskile and thats down to the parents!

so i did a huge tesco shop online and then went to pay and there was an error with website once it refreshed everything had vanished from my basket :grr: so im not happy, guess i will have to wait for OH to come home now and take me shopping.......was hoping to get out of it as i am so tired - ah well....xxx

congrats vici on moving up a box - that must mean i have too....so does this mean we are in our 8th month?


----------



## smith87999

Nutty... I hadn't thought of taking a picture from that angle... it is a good one... you do have a nice bump...

today is how far along I was when I had Luke(my last son, he is 2.5yrs. now)... so it makes me a bit nervous... although this pregnancy has been completely uneventful... and I am so grateful...

Speaking of big babies... when I had luke at 33.5 weeks he was 5lb. 8oz. and they said if he had gone full term he would have been 11 lbs.... so... now I am nervous that this baby will be a 10 lb baby or something.... hopefully it comes a bit before the due date...:lol:


----------



## cleckner04

Georgie is the one that started that I hate kids post. I don't think she meant it in a completely literal sense. Just that she sees kids screaming and acting up and she sounds like she's freaked out that hers will be the same. Most of us know Georgie through chat and we all know she can say some crazy things. :rofl: I love children myself, I'd actually go to school for early childhood education if we could afford it but I keep putting it off. :dohh:

Nuttymummy- Loving the bump hun! I need to have another photoshoot with DH sometime soon cause the time seems to be flying by.

Heidi- Your bump is freaking fabulous as usual. Looks like you need a truck to help carry it around. Seriously though, are you short? Because I'm noticing the short girls are the ones with the bigger bumps. Mine doesn't seem nearly that big(than again I might look at myself differently than others do) and I'm 5'8" tall. Maybe that is a factor?! 

Jelr- I just love it when you come on here and leave huge posts. And you always seem to remember everyone in them. :hugs:

MJ- Meant to say this a while back but ouch with that scratch on your bump!! I hope it isn't too sore for you today.


----------



## nuttymummy

i wish i was 5ft 8!!! im only 5ft 1 :rofl: and people think its funny to laugh at me when i say i have 6 weeks left....yesterday an avon customer said NEVER!!! UR GOING IN 3 WEEKS N THATS THAT. 

well its the first time someones said i have a nice bump lol it gets laughed at most of the time and told 'its a funny shape' by another pregnant woman that lives over the road.

Jen...try looking online for discount codes for tesco (think theres some new ones floating about at the mo...u either get money off your shopping, or delivery is free?)
try: https://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/


----------



## Jai_Jai

its lovely hun dont let ppl laugh at u :grr: i got the old AUGUST!?!? thing today and followed by - you'll be falling over by the time u get there with that huge bump :rofl: ppl eh lol i love my bumpy bump the bigger the better :D

thanks for the link hun :hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

no probs.

yeah....every comment is usually accompanied by eyes dangling on cheeks!!???
i know how u feel! lol


----------



## joeyjo

I'm in the complete opposite boat - I was having a visit to my hospital to look round and the midwife thought I said I was due October 30th - she completely accepted that! 
When I corrected her, she said "Oh 3rd week in August" and I said no "The 3rd" of August she stuttered a bit before saying, "Your muscles must be very strong! Have you had a scan recently, I'm sure baby is growing OK just hiding!" She ws well shocked

Had scan today bubs weighs approx 5lb4oz and is above average but in the normal range o all measurements. My bump measures 29.5cm


----------



## Jai_Jai

i want a scan :hissy: I wanna know if my bubs is huge or small!!!!!


----------



## puddingqueen

Hi all 

Hope everyone is well...........

Quick question - how do I get a thingy at the bottom of my signiture of a lady's belly, your name, your team and due date.......

Thanx 

Lynn x


----------



## Pippin

puddingqueen said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope everyone is well...........
> 
> Quick question - how do I get a thingy at the bottom of my signiture of a lady's belly, your name, your team and due date.......
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Lynn x

PM ShadowRat hon and she'll do you one. Let her know your name and colour of your bump :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Well I've had a crappy day today, got a cold/cough and started crying at lunch today and haven't really stopped since. Wouldn't mind but I was a work and felt like a right wolly. Someone had to do my cover lesson for me as I couldn't. Bloody hormones they've been good until now :cry: Doesn't help my brother is moving to America and it's making me sad.


----------



## nuttymummy

awww pip :hugs:
get plenty of orange juice!
hope u cheer up soon....just think of those free holidays youll be able to have!!! xxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon, just can't believe it just this hard all of a sudden. Talk about third tri hitting you hard in the face when you least expect it. Counting the days till I leave work. xxxx


----------



## smith87999

Oh pippen... big :hugs:... I just love it when the hormones take hold... there may be more after the baby comes...

I remember afterI had my first I would just be crying and Galen (OH) would ask me if I was happy, sad, or what was wrong... I couldn't say... I was just crying for no apparent reason.... :rofl:

I have had less and less hormones with each boy...

Hope your day gets better....:hugs:


----------



## smith87999

And about your brother.. that is tough... will he be over here for very long?


----------



## puddingqueen

Pippin

Hugs to you hun.......it will get better 

Lynn x


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon, I cry quite easily when I'm tired and ill so that isn't helping either LOL. Such a cocktail of emotions isn't it and I know what you mean about not knowing which emotion is making you cry. So bizarre. Feeling better now DH does good cuddles.

My brother has just married a gorgeous American girl from PA so he'll be there for good I reckon. They say they want to come back at some point but once you get roots it's so hard to up sticks and come back. I want to go down and see him this weekend to say goodbye but I think it'll just make me worse, I don't think I'd stop crying the whole weekend. He lives three hours away by car and it's Glastonbury this weekend (big festival near them) so traffic will be hell. Wish I could decide.


----------



## Pippin

You girls are so lovely thank you. :hugs: :hug:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Aww pip :hugs: I have a killer cold as well, so I feel you. They are just awful. I hope you feel better soon!!!!

I'm only 5'2 haha. So yeah, this belly sticks out so much that my vagina was the first to dissapear now my toes haha


----------



## smith87999

So sorry hun.... 

My SIL moved away and we were close.... it is very tough... but we got a web cam and talk on it every morning... I would say we talk more now then we did when she was right here.... maybe you could do something like that... then he could see your baby as she grows... and you would feel much closer...

:hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

thats a lovely idea smith xx


----------



## overcomer79

awww pips :hugs:. I'm sorry I thought I was the only one!!! Normally I am strong. You have to be after everything I have been through in my life and pregnancy just weakens you! I'm just glad my work is over for the summer until the first of august that way I can have some time to just be me...I wish I could feel like myself. I have been so depressed lately!!! The lovely ladies on here have just let me vent away and I can't thank you all enough for that!!! 

I hope it gets better for you pips...I really do xxx.


----------



## Pippin

Aww Heidi lets be miserable together! :hugs: 

It's the first time I haven't worried in my life about how my body looks, I love the fact that pregnancy makes you look good even if we feel like a complete lump. I think it's suits us. I tried to paint my toenails yesterday and got it everywhere as it was hard to reach. LO must have wondered what I was doing :rofl:.


----------



## Pippin

smith87999 said:


> So sorry hun....
> 
> My SIL moved away and we were close.... it is very tough... but we got a web cam and talk on it every morning... I would say we talk more now then we did when she was right here.... maybe you could do something like that... then he could see your baby as she grows... and you would feel much closer...
> 
> :hugs:

Lovely idea hon, setting me off again :cry:. We're going to use Skype so it's free and he can't work for three months while he gets his visa so we plan on chatting lots. I can show him the baby too, everyday. We're both gutted he can't be at the birth. He would have come to the hospital with us. My Mum is worse than me I think and that's saying something.


----------



## Pippin

overcomer79 said:


> awww pips :hugs:. I'm sorry I thought I was the only one!!! Normally I am strong. You have to be after everything I have been through in my life and pregnancy just weakens you! I'm just glad my work is over for the summer until the first of august that way I can have some time to just be me...I wish I could feel like myself. I have been so depressed lately!!! The lovely ladies on here have just let me vent away and I can't thank you all enough for that!!!
> 
> I hope it gets better for you pips...I really do xxx.

Your not the only one hon and going from the 'reliable strong one' at work and home I now feel like a weak blubbery mess crying in the corner at the faintest thing. I don't feel depressed as such I just feel so weepy. Thank goodness for you grils on here, an understanding DH and friends I can cry to that don't question why. At work today I was fine just about holding it together then my lovely best friend at work just asked if I was okay and then I couldn't stop it. All someone has to do is show kindness and bam, off I go.

I think I'll be loads better when work finishes. At home at the weekends I'm so much better, happier and stronger. Roll on three weeks. Can't finish before as I'll loose so much money. 

Thanks hon :hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: Sometimes you just need to let it out, you can't always hold it in. We all love you here and if you need to just vent and let out a good cry, you do so. We will understand  And :lol: about the toenails!!!! I'm sure mine look like talons from an eagle haha, I can not see them, if they are as bad as my leg hair...ahhh make me gag haha


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: thanks girls you seriously are wonderful, but you know that anyway I hope. xxx


----------



## elly75

:hugs: for Pippin! I hope things get better...



*sigh* I can't spell today.


----------



## cleckner04

Aww pip, I hope your feeling a bit better. I live away from my entire family. It's a 12 hour drive so we rarely get to see them. I know how it feels to be sad about them leaving though. :hugs: Webcams are a godsend! I agree with smith on that one!!


----------



## lissagayle

Yay!!! I was so excited when I saw this thread over here,, not too much longer!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: pips - hope ur day is better today xx


----------



## ashnbump

hello ladies, sorry to crash the thread when you're all having a convo already, but i'm hoping you can just give me a little advice, i"ve been getting lower back ache on and off for about 3-4 days now, and my bump is very tender :( i'm not feeling 100% either, i guess i'm just worrying that this could mean something is happening that shouldn't really be happening yet lol!

anyway should i be worried? I hate ringing the midwife so really really don't want to! I'm seeing her next week so i'll be mentioning it then, but until then, has anyone else had anything like this? xxx thanx girlies :hugs: xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Sounds worrying to me actually - give your midwife a ring, just write down a list of everything that you've been feeling, and explain it to her very calmly. She can reassure you if it's normal (although it doesn't sound normal) and arrange for you to be checked out if not. I also hate calling my midwife, but it is their jobs and they want you to ring them if you're worried. :hugs:


----------



## ashnbump

thanx AuntyE, i think i'll give them a quick ring, like you said thats their job lol!

Baby is moving a lot, so i know she is her usual self, but u just never know whats a worrying sign or not do ya!? Bloody pregnancy is much harder than anyone ever tells you *tut* lol xxx


----------



## nuttymummy

hope u get sorted ashnbump....hopefully it will be just more pregnancy symptoms and not an early arrival (unless u want one!)

hugs to everyone feeling down n emotional!!!:hugs:


----------



## ashnbump

nuttymummy said:


> hope u get sorted ashnbump....hopefully it will be just more pregnancy symptoms and not an early arrival (unless u want one!)
> 
> hugs to everyone feeling down n emotional!!!:hugs:

i don't think its anythin too serious nutty, but better safe than sorry i guess, i just tried the midwifes number i've got and it just rang out and out lol, typical, the bach ache seems to have eased off now as well :rofl: its just like when you book a dr's appointment, by the time you get ther ur better again :rofl: xx


----------



## nuttymummy

lol IKWYM!
glad its eased up, but its always better to be checked over. good luck with getting in touch with her, midwifes seem to be so busy these days!! 
theres a huge baby boom going on round here at the mo....must have been the recession.....they opted for nights in on the cheap n ended up making babies lol


----------



## Vici

Mornign gals :D

Sorry to hear you're feeling down Pippin, must be hard :hugs:

ashnbump - hope you're feelign abit better, did you call the MW xx


----------



## ashnbump

Vici, i did call, but it just rang out, i think im going to try later on when the midwife may not be as busy, if it gets too bad i'll just go down to the hospital as its 2 minutes walk, i cant see it gettin to that stage tho tbh hun! xx

ikwym about the baby boom nutty, i'm one of 7 people i know who are all pregnant (from 11weeks to 41weeks lol) i'll blame the recession too, its the easy way out lol!xx


----------



## nuttymummy

lol


----------



## gsmith1981

Hi ladies i am due on 19th august expecting a boy I have Hannah who is 4 and Jack who is 2 .


----------



## nuttymummy

hi gsmith

welcome to third tri....august mummies!


----------



## Aunty E

Just back from the docs about my Carpal Tunnel syndrome - got the usual 'it will go when you have the baby' routine, but she's referred me to the physio for splints. Sadly, I won't get that appointment for a couple of weeks :( Off to run my hands under the cold tap again (which really does work to ease the pain).


----------



## Jai_Jai

keep trying th mw ashnbump!!

I totally agree with the baby boom its great all my friends seem to be preggers :D I dont blame the recession i blame the bloody cold winter we had in the UK - everyone wanted to warm up :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi girls!!Sorry i've been away for a few days i've had zero energy and yesterday we took the kiddies to the beach they loved it bless them!
I hear you all on the whole strtchie thing love mine sooo much they are a map of 3 eventful pregnancies now i wouldn't change them for the world!! *ponders to self - i should really upload a pic of said map* 
Pippin i'm so sorry your feeling down :hugs:
Ummmmm so the biggest event of my week so far is..... I SHAVED MY LEGS!!!!!


----------



## Sam_Star

OMG!!!! I've moved up a box!!!!


----------



## Boothh

gahhh i havnt been on in a while i feel like im slacking :p
abit sad cus OH has gone home for 2 days and im at the point were i really hate being without him, i feel huge today my ribs are hurting and i feel sick cus of how bubs is pressing on me!

also went to a BBQ last night and my hayfever has gone ridiculous and obviously cant take anything :(

my teeth arnt really feeling better either, 

im such a whiner at the moment, im gonna have a nap and come back hopefully in a better mood, xxx


----------



## m_t_rose

It does seem like everyone I know is pregnant. Last night I had my hospital tour and I have to say I am not very impressed it seems like they do everything the old way. I asked about different positions for delivering and the nurse said they only let you lie on your back with your legs in stirrups. I hate stirrups :dohh: I was hoping to be able to kneel or squat, but oh well. I also decided I am going to get a private room. The ward rooms don't even have bathrooms in them you have to go way down the hall which seem like a real pain. I finished my plan for my bag this morning and I hope I am not leaving anything out but I guess if I forget something DH can just go home and get it since we only like 10 minutes from the hospital. I hope everyone is having a good day. It is super hot and humid here.


----------



## joeyjo

Sorry to hear your hospital tour wasn't what you hoped for m_t_rose.

I've been told here that they show you birthing stools, pools etc but you have to make it very clear if you want anything other than flat on your back or that is where you'll be with loads of machines and monitoring attached. Luckily I have quite a few exceptions wrtten into my notes and my doc has backed up a lot of my choices in writing.


----------



## mumtobeagain

hey everyone :) hope ur all well, just a quick question......... is any1 else gettin pains in their privates??? it seriously feels like she has pins up there and keeps stabbing me with them in my bits???? can u let me know if ne 1 is gettin them 2 so i can put my mind at rest :) thanx xxx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev224pps__.png


----------



## joeyjo

I get them! and a weird buzzing sensation sometimes!


----------



## cleckner04

Morning girls! So I see alot of you are going to your classes already. I had to reschedule mine due to DH not being here so my birthing class isn't until the 25th of July! :dohh: I'll be 38 weeks!!! AHH!! It is cutting it so close. And I looked at the list of other girls that have signed up and I am definately the furthest along for that class so far. I asked them if it was a big deal if I didn't make it to any of the classes and they just giggled and said it doesn't really matter. I've been through the whole labor with my friend and literally held her leg as she pushed the baby out, so I'm pretty sure I know how it works. :rofl: 

Boothh- I hear ya on your man being gone. Mine is gone until Friday night at 8 PM. Than on Saturday night at 8 PM he leaves again until July 1. :hissy: I'm pretty used to him being gone but it has been two years since he has had to leave so it is hard to get used to again. And being pregnant without him here just makes it worse for some reason.


----------



## cleckner04

And about everyone being pregnant now. I've noticed it as well but I asked at my clinic that I go to, and they said that early spring/summer is always like this for them. So it is probably more about people being cooped up in the winter making monkey love and getting pregnant. :rofl::rofl: Most of the girls I know that are pregnant didn't plan it. In fact, I think I'm the only one that has planned it, is married, etc.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:( I am with you ladies on the OH being gone as well. Ross is in the Army and just signed another 6 year contract with them and they sent him to OCS and I only get to see him one to two days a week if that and it will be like that until August 2nd :( I miss him like crazy, but I am dealing the best I can.

I canceled my birthing classes because the teacher here was insane, like straight up dr jekyll and hyde and I am going to grin and bear it. I wish I was taking the classes, but I think I can manage, although I stub my toe and I think I am dying and it takes a good 15 minutes for the tears to stop lmao. :lol:

Sorry your tooth isnt feeling any better. I swear any tooth pain has to be the WORST pain ever, iw ould rather saw off my own arm, then deal with a pain in my mouth! Owwie.

I feel the vagina punches as I call them a lot. I will be standing there and it's like "Oooohhh please move your hand baby girl!" haha. Not the best feeling, its just ahh..something about that throbbing in the vagina does not make me glow haha.

Shaving is so bloody hard, last time I was with Ross I had him shave my legs and my crotch haha, I couldnt handle it anymore, and now its all bumpy and ready to be shaved again.

I have my appt today so my doctor can check me and make sure everything with the baby is okay. I am going to ask about an induction date due to her size and she what he says. I have a feeling, he will tell me to carry full term, but I just need to know her size is okay, last we checked she was 37 weeks at 32! And I was super scared and nervous sooo I pray I leave with good news today, but my doctor can be a total putz and he has been gone on vacation for 4 weeks and didnt tell me he was leaving, so I have been seeing the other OBGYN...who I can not stand.


----------



## smith87999

mum2b... i have been getting those stabbing sensations for quite some time... I was wondering if it was my cervix changing or something... but when they checked it was closed up tight..:blush: I think it is just baby moving and being low on the cervix... 

Ashnbump... I have been feeling not quite right for the last few days aswell... I think bodies start to change as we get closer... all of a sudden baby is completely up in my lungs... going up the stairs I am out of breath.. and when I lay down.. I feel like I could throw up... stomach in my throat... baby is taking up all of the space now..

and my lower back hurts too.. LO is packing on the pounds now (I think they say someithing like 1/2 an ounce a day)and so the weight in the front is getting to be more and more and your back is what is taking on that shift.. I am sure you are fine... but if you worried I would call you MW... she will hopefully be able to put your mind at ease...:hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Boothh said:


> also went to a BBQ last night and my hayfever has gone ridiculous and obviously cant take anything :(

Obviously can't take anything?? My doctor gave the okay to take antihistamines when mine is bad... I just had to ask first.



mumtobeagain said:


> hey everyone :) hope ur all well, just a quick question......... is any1 else gettin pains in their privates??? it seriously feels like she has pins up there and keeps stabbing me with them in my bits???? can u let me know if ne 1 is gettin them 2 so i can put my mind at rest :) thanx xxx

I get that and my doctor told me that it's more common in women when the baby is in breech position.... Feels like his little toenails are getting me or something!


----------



## Aunty E

I get the punches low down too - not a nice feeling really, especially when sometimes it feels like she's managed to get a hand out!! She's definitely head down though, my gp was really pleased with her position. It's murder on the bladder, but I guess I want her to stay there for another six weeks (and then come out PLEASE).


----------



## cleckner04

I must be the only one that doesn't know how the baby is positioned. She was always head down for all the ultrasounds but I'm not 100% sure that she still is. :shrug:

I forgot to tell you gals about my interesting evening with DH about a week ago. We watched the movie "Being Dad". It is specifically made with dads-to-be in mind and has alot of good information with interviews of 40 dads across the country. Anyways, at the very end the main guy's wife was in labour and giving birth. Well, it blurred out her 'daisy' but you could still see the baby come out and all the fluid, etc bursting forth. My husband had the WORST reaction to it. He FREAKED. He even got tears in his eyes because he thought it was so awful. :rofl::rofl: He has obviously never seen a real birth before and he is mad that movies make it look so good but that in real life the baby looks all gross. He really had no idea it was that gross. I'm just sitting there with my jaw open and my eyes wide at his reaction. I really thought he knew but I guess not. So I am thanking the Lord that I bought that DVD before I go into labour because I would HATE if he had that reaction to our daughter coming out. :rofl::rofl: At least now he has been well and truly warned.


----------



## Boothh

Waiting4Baby said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> also went to a BBQ last night and my hayfever has gone ridiculous and obviously cant take anything :(
> 
> Obviously can't take anything?? My doctor gave the okay to take antihistamines when mine is bad... I just had to ask first.Click to expand...

i asked at the pharmacy and the woman went mad at me saying i shouldnt even be asking and i cant take anything for it i should just deal with it, i never thought of going into the doctor, il maybe ask next midwife appointment, :) xx


----------



## Boothh

well the taking a nap thing hasnt worked i woke up feeling sick and feverish, have actually thrown up now, which leads me to believe iv got the sick bug my little sister had a few days ago, smashing, :)


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies thanks or all the support yesterday, you'll be pleased to know I'm much better today. My hormones seem to be a little more balanced today :hugs: thanks again. xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Boothh said:


> i asked at the pharmacy and the woman went mad at me saying i shouldnt even be asking and i cant take anything for it i should just deal with it, i never thought of going into the doctor, il maybe ask next midwife appointment, :) xx

Pharmacy techs aren't always the smartest, sorry*.... :rofl: But I would definitely ask your midwife instead. She'll know better, since dealing with pregnancy specifically is her job. It's not good for you to be suffering like that (I know how bad it can be); it just stresses you out and in turn stresses out the baby too. So, overall, it's not good to just suck it up and deal with it sometimes.

*I'm sure it'll turn out that someone here is a pharmacy tech and gets very offended by my comments. Please note that I said "not always", meaning that I was only referring to some of them.


----------



## Pippin

Sam_Star said:


> OMG!!!! I've moved up a box!!!!

:wohoo: that means I have too :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Cleckner my DH is strictly staying head end and he is quite happy about that :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey guys, sorry I've been slacking on here lately, just sooooo tiiiiired these days :(

Pips, I'm sorry you had a bit of a low spell, I hope you're feeling a bit better now. My oldest brother lives in Holland now and my sister lives in Texas, and my mum lives in France, so I know what you mean about missing family :( It's hard when they leave, but you soon get used to ways of keeping in touch etc.

LOL Cleck @ Corey's reaction... Like you say, better that he gets that out of his system now than freaks out when little Emma comes bursting forth, fluids ahoy!! :rofl: poor guy, at least he will be somewhat prepared for the reality now :winkwink:

Boothh, I hope your tooth starts feeling better soon honey, sounds miserable :( and defo ask about antihistamines as I think W4B is right that there are certain types you can take in pregnancy. Lots of the time the manufacturers of these things say "do not take during pregnancy" to cover their butts. But definitely make very sure with your doctor or midwife first, as we could be wrong!!

As for me, like I said, I've been reeeeeally tired all the time lately. But I never did put an update after my last scan and ANC yesterday:

Scan was great, Vincent is measuring about a week ahead of dates which is lovely, he was "breathing" and practising all kinds of movements in there when we saw him :D He looks so HUGE now, it's just amazing how much he has grown, his legs look big and strong and he just looked so lovely :D He's not engagaed at all yet, but getting close apparently. He is in the perfect position (good boy!)

Then we had my consultant appointment, and she started by asking me what my births were like with my other two children :rofl: I got worried for a second, told her "um, I haven't had any other children!" but then she apologised and said she'd mixed me up with the other lady in the wheelchair :rofl: They told me my iron was fine (11.6 i think) and that my urine had high glucose AGAIN but we just shrugged it off again *rolls eyes*
Then we talked about the possibility of me being induced early (as my hips and other joints are not handling things well at all at this point, and as long as Vince is safe and healthy, the sooner we can get him out the better for my EDS!) and she gave me information to take away and go through about elective cesarian (no thanks!!) and early induction of labour. I pretty much know about induction through research of my own already, but she said to go through it all carefully and come back in two weeks "mentally prepared" to tell the consultant what I wanted them to do. She said that if my heart doctor is happy (see him tomorrow) and the consultant is happy then they would likely induce between 38 and 39 weeks (if he'd not here by then on his own, of course). I said I thought I could live with that and so we will go through a proper plan at my next appointment (36 weeks).

So that's the lastest from me :)

Anyone else enjoying Wimbledon?? Hope everyone is getting such nice weather, there was even a nice cool breeze here today through the sunshine so it was just lovely :)

:hugs:

Shadow xxx


----------



## Pippin

Glad all is well Shadow and I hear you on the tired front.

I'm LOVING Wimbledon at the mo. I rush home every night to watch :happydance: perfect excuse to do nothing. xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Aww shadow you wouldn't be an August mommy than right?! :cry: No, it's good to hear that they are willing to work with you on it when you are having such a hard time! 

I have a feeling my own LO will be cozy in my tummy for quite some time still. Which is why I'm not getting myself overly worked up about her being here yet because I don't want to be one of those that is complaining on end about the :baby: being late. I figure she'll just come when she's ready and there is no point in stressing about it.


----------



## Sam_Star

Wow i'm so overwhelmed by how fast this pregnancy is going!!! 
It seems like only yesterday i was in 1st tri dreading going to the toilet to think that my little girlie has stuck through all that bleeding and everything just makes me convinced she will be fine through her fight - i seriously do not feel prepared for seeing her sedated though!! 
Sorry to just blurt that ladies i'm just on a bit of an emotional rollercoaster today xxxxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I know what you mean about how fast it's going, Sam Star. 

But I'm strange... one minute I'm saying that I just want to see him and hold him and I want him out safely now! and the next, I'm panicking because I don't have everything ready for him yet... and there's only two months left, if that! We need to finish his furniture still! And his room isn't even painted yet! 

Once I'm done sewing (which will be a few minutes after I get more elastic -- I ran out right at the end of the last fitted sheet today), we can move everything out of the room and paint it... but knowing us, everything will be last minute. I'll probably go into labor the day after it's all done. :rofl:


----------



## jelr

Ah thanks Cleck yeah I really do know how to talk (or type) when I start lmao, but I'll have to disappoint you on this one cause I'm so tired tonight as I didn't sleep at all with the heat last night and had a really long day in work so I'm not going to write to everyone tonight as I can't remember most of them now anyways.

Samstar: you are quiet entitled to be emotional honey it is a scary thing to think of LO sedated.

Nutty: hope your iron comes back up, did you see my last post - I wrote a message to you about a way that might help with your iron also, maybe its not for you but its an idea anyways.

Shadow: Glad your appointment went well.

Pippin: So sorry to hear about your brother, skype is the business though, my brother is over your end of the water in London and I am in Ireland and we use Skype with the webcam and it is brilliant.

Well thats me done for tonight guys as I'm wiped. I'm really excited though as DH has just put up the cot so the nursery is all done. I may get some pics for you all.

Well I probably wont be on this much over the weekend as I will have a houseful. I turn the big 30 on Saturday - so we are heading out for a meal with all of my family and some friends from down around here and then the following weekend we are heading for another meal with DH's family and our friends from up there (DH is from a town about 1 hour from here) 

Hope you all have a great weekend and :hug: to you all Xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Poor Micheal Jackson!! Everyone has their own opinion of him but he has left behind 3 children that he obviously loved more than anything :(


----------



## cleckner04

I've been watching all the memorial episodes on TV tonight about him. I love watching him dance. I don't think too highly of him as a person but he was a great entertainer. I'm also watching about Farrah Fawcett because she died as well and has been nearly overlooked now that news broke of Michael dying.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Went to the clinic today, I am starting out my weekly appts now thank god haha. He did all her check ups and she is super healthy and kicking away. He said that he WILL induce at 38 or 39 weeks but he wants to keep checking my cervix weekly to see how it is coming along. I was dilated to 2 today :D He gave me medicine for sleep and for heartburn, I am so excited haha. I want to make these remaining weeks peaceful haha


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Finished all of the baby's fitted crib sheets today. 

1. Monkey pattern that says "little monkey", put on the mattress
2. Monkey pattern that says "Monkey around", put on the mattress (You can see the quilt I'm making underneath the mattress in these photos. It's all corners of the fabric that I used for the sheets that would have otherwise been thrown out)
3. All of the sheets: one of each monkey pattern, one white, two blue, to light/bright green, one dark green.
4. The beginnings of a covering for a throw pillow for myself.
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 5









007.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 3









009.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1









008.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mumtobeagain

Waiting4Baby said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> also went to a BBQ last night and my hayfever has gone ridiculous and obviously cant take anything :(
> 
> Obviously can't take anything?? My doctor gave the okay to take antihistamines when mine is bad... I just had to ask first.
> 
> 
> 
> mumtobeagain said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone :) hope ur all well, just a quick question......... is any1 else gettin pains in their privates??? it seriously feels like she has pins up there and keeps stabbing me with them in my bits???? can u let me know if ne 1 is gettin them 2 so i can put my mind at rest :) thanx xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I get that and my doctor told me that it's more common in women when the baby is in breech position.... Feels like his little toenails are getting me or something!Click to expand...

thanx every1, still bad today, espicially when i am walking :( she is currently sticking her kness into my ribs lol, very strange hehehe, but she is not breech deffo head down :) roll on 7 weeks, cant wait till we all meet our bambinos :D :D xxx


----------



## nuttymummy

jelr.....was it you who said to make juices?? i knew someone had wrote something but couldnt for the life of me remember who it was!!!! i dont have a juicer or blender....i wouldnt have a clue where to start lol ive never done anything like that before!! im currently managing to take the tablets....but also looking to up my iron intake through food too. i always buylots of veg, liike spinach etc....but it always ends up staying in the fridge till it goes out of date! im useless!!

as for the kicks down below:
i was well shocked last night.....i started to feel pretty ill, and bubs was kicking up a storm! dancing from one side to the other. OH noticed my feet had swelled up again so as i was sat on the couch he sat on the floor infront of me (with his back to me) and pulled my legs over his shoulders n held my feet in the air i was sat there for 5 mins when i got an almighty kick/punch right between the legs and i REALLY REALLY almost pee'd! i jumped up n adam said whats wrong?? i said...without a word of a lie i almost pissed down ur neck!! lol he pulled a face n slowly edged away from me looking very scared he said.....i know i said i liked slightly kinky things....but not THAT kinky!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Lovely sheets! You've reminded me I need to make some though, time to go buy some flannelette and cotton. And some more terries...


----------



## Boothh

nuttymummy said:


> i said...without a word of a lie i almost pissed down ur neck!! lol he pulled a face n slowly edged away from me looking very scared he said.....i know i said i liked slightly kinky things....but not THAT kinky!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Tracy :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

that is hilarious!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol....i was told she was head down, but i swear it felt like a REALLY strong kick right between the legs!!! she must have a mean right hook! i honestly thought i was guna piss right there and then!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: I have the pin things and the odd pushing of my bladder but nothing like that yet....
started getting real spins and flips in my tummy........feels so randomly cool :D


----------



## Sam_Star

I need a little bit of help!!
I'm in so much pain they are coming 6 mins apart and are lasting 2 mins each they are really bad :sad2: i remember them feeling like this when i was in labour for ds2 but my waters had broken so there was no mistaking that!
Do you think i should phone the midwife or wait a few hours and see how i feel?? HELP!!!!


----------



## overcomer79

Sam, call MW hun!!! Don't take chances!!!

How do you all know your LOs are head down?? I can't tell and no one will tell me.


----------



## Jai_Jai

CALL!!!!!!!!!!! Sam please dalring call - even if it is false labour u need to know espesh with Elinors condition.....dont worry about it or think ur bothering them its their job - pls call hunny xxx :hugs: i am sure will be ok but call, let us know ok? :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

overcomer i can just tell what is what now in my tummy but my mw confirmed it for me on tues when she was having a feel and told me what was what...xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Thanks Jen! I feel so stupid but my legs are swelling too so i think that maybe i should ring! This is my 3rd baby you think i would know by now huh!!


----------



## nuttymummy

i was told mine was breech at scan. and said to check with midwives in 2 weeks time,so i went n they said she is now head down....though i havnt got a clue!! to me she could be lying in any position!!

yes get checked out Sam xxx

Jen....ive had a few weird movements too...i thought they were supposed to stop wriggling as much due to lack of space but shes been moving more than ever lately!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

no cos everytime is different hun!!! :hugs: hve u rung yet?


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh same right old wriggle bum now waaay more than before ad i thought s/he was a wriggler then xx


----------



## Sam_Star

I've been trying for the past half an hour and i cant get through!! If i could just speak to someone then i'd feel better but i cant risk having her now!! I'm so glad i have you all to talk to i'd be freaking now otherwise!!


----------



## nuttymummy

do u not have a few numbers....ive got a midwife number (community midwife) hospital number on my notes etc. try ringing a few....at least u might get answers xxx good luck hun


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i have 2 for mw emergency and non and then dau @ hos and labour @ hos = ring them all and dont panic :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Sam keep trying to get through and if you can't I think you should consider calling NHS direct and getting them to send someone over, or your GP. 

I know Imogen is head down because my midwife and my doctor have both told me. Also because when she is head down I need to pee every twenty seconds and when she is breech I don't.


----------



## cleckner04

Overcomer, don't worry I don't know either. I feel different body parts when I'm feeling around but I can't tell what is what. She's like an octopuss in there cause I get kicks(punches) at all different angles and places. It's impossible to tell. 

I get those hits that almost make me pee ALL the time. It is quite irritating when in public though. :rofl: 

Sam_Star hun I hope you get some help hun!! I'm scared for you now. :cry: Please go into the hospital if you can't get ahold of anyone. Don't take any chances when it comes to your LO.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sam any news?? I am worried now!!! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

I agree Jai_Jai. She's offline now so I truly hope she's went in to get checked. :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

is she? oh i really hope she is getting checked out right now i pray and pray all is ok!! It is getting to the scary stage now isn't it? you early August preggos could start getting false labours etc eeeeeek!! 

How are you today? isn't your DH coming home tonight? :yipee:


----------



## cleckner04

I am doing excellent! Yup I go to pick him up at 8 PM tonight!! :happydance: He is only here until 8 PM Tomorrow night though so we have a day to make it count. *wink wink* :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ladies,

Do we think Sam has gone in to be checked over? I really hope so, she's still only 31 weeks and little Elinor needs plenty of time in there to be nice and strong and healthy for everything she will have to face when she gets out. I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok, Sam please let us know when you can, we will all be worrying here!! 

Does she have a text buddy?


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooooooh I am sooooo jealous :rofl: - like the titanic quote thrown in there :rofl:

Hope u have lots of fun; i would find it very hard Jos being away a lot - I have banned him from taking a job like that :rofl: although maybe he would be up for making it count!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm, I'm on my own in here! Jai Jai I see you're online, get your butt in here and chat to me lady! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ah! there you are! Any idea on what's happening with Sam?


----------



## Jai_Jai

i dunno Naomi....it doesnt say on her siggy.......I am friends with her on FB!?! I'll have a look for something on there i hope she is ok (praying)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I just read everything! I hope Sam is okay, her and the little one. All we can do is hope she got checked out and pray for the best!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh yes didn't think of checking facebook.... Oh, I'm not sure I have her as a friend on there. Could you suggest her for me on there? I know I've got you added Jen :winkwink:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

YIPPY!!!! For the DH coming home today!!!! Make it worth it girly! :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

her mobile number is on FB so I have just text her....


----------



## ShadowRat

ok cool Jen, hope we don't bombard her with our worries! lol... But I want everything to go well for her and am anxious to know what's happening :)

Anyone want my update from today's fun and frolics at the hospital? (feel like I LIVE there now!! :rofl:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls just popping by to say HI!!!:) I still come and check on you all...but you all write SO much lol and I never response to it all. But i want you all to know i think about you all and I'm getting excited to see our first August Baby!:)

Sam..........Oh honey that sounds terrible.....i hope they can stop those contractions. Prayers and thoughts are with you and your little princess. Please I hope someone gets a hold of you so we know whats going on. Fingers crossed my dear!!

Cleckner.....awe that must be hard having hubby away!~! so glad you have a night together and make it worth while!:)

All you girls are lucky that have babies head down.....Jack is breech and its such a pain b/c his big head is always hurting me..and i can't stand feeling it move. lol Gavin was breech so I'm sure Jack won't turn either. 

As far as me I'm doing really well. Havent been contracting at all so thats awesome. I havent seen the doctor in a few weeks.....i'm suppose to go once a week but i just feel so good and i know that Jack is fine and so am i so i just want to be normal. I am SO glad to be 31weeks!!!:) I have a feeling Jack may stay for quite sometime....it will be werid. lol. Btw.....55 days till my section. I'm enjoying summer weather with my boys and getting plenty of tan lines...hehe.:)

Hope you all are well and thinking of you. Big hugs. 

Jenna please keep us updated if you talk to sam!.


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey gabs!! :D nice to see you on here - jealous about the tanning :D

I will let you all know asap if i hear anything back from Sam

Yes Naomi tell us about your day :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

ok, i'm giving you a little update whether you want it or not ladies! :rofl: hehehe...

Went to hospital this morning for a cardiologist appointment (have regular cardio check ups cos of my open heart surgery in 2001 and theyre keeping a close eye through pregnancy) Heart is all looking pretty good, functioning well and nice and strong which is good to hear. Cariologist is happy for me to be induced at about 38 weeks (yes Cleck, that'll mean I won't technically be an August mummy :hissy: but it would be for the best in our situation I think, and surely I can still be in the mum and baby group that we make??? Don't kick me out!! :winkwink: )
Anyway, after telling me that my heart is doing well etc. he then went on to say that I have a heart murmur and a leaky mitral valve!! LOL doesn't sound all that healthy to me!! But he said it's not a big deal and that he wasn't worried at all, as it's just a minor leak. But apparently they knew about it since 2008 and nobody told me!! With EDS, there's always a worry that you might get diagnosed with the wrong type (there are lots of different types, each with their own issues etc.) and if they don't spot Vascular EDS then it can be a big deal (vascular EDS includes involvement of the mitral valve and can lead to sudden death, life expectancy of people with Vascular type is very short and (i quote) "Pregnancy for women with the vascular type of EDS has as much as a 12% risk for death from peripartum arterial rupture or uterine rupture." :shock: ) so you can imagine, when he mentioned the mitral valve, I wasn't exactly thrilled!!! BUT he says it is only a minor leak, and so it is not likely that I have vascular type. But I've posted on the EDS support group forum about today's events and asked about other people with mitral valve issues but NOT vascular EDS - we'll see what they have to say :)

Anywho, I'm not too worried. He clearly wasn't worried so why should I be? I'm an optimist :)

Not much else going on with me other than that! Hope we hear from Sam some time soon.... 

Shadow xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: awww Shadow!! that sounds scary to me but if the DR is all cool with it then i am cool with it too ;)

eeeeeek so when will u be induced then? how long do u have before Vincent is here?


----------



## nuttymummy

hey shadow...my mum has a leaky valve too....it doesnt stop her from doing anything but she gets a few palpitations now n again.

still no news on sam yet then? maybe she rung and they told her to go in, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ShadowRat

Yea I'm hoping Sam rang the labour ward and they asked her to come in. Hopefully we will hear soon! I'm sure they will take care of her and everything...

Jenna, I'll hopefully know for certain at my next appointment (Wed 8th July) exactly what they are planning in terms of inducing me. But they did say that it would likely be between 38 and 39 weeks, so that would be between 23rd and 30th July, so we have about 4 weeks now till Vince hopefully arrives!!! Seems so soon!!

Yea Tracey, I know that a slight leak isn't really an issue, and for the leak itself I'm not at all worried. It's just that since I was diagnosed with type 3 EDS I've known about people who get misdiagnosed with type 3 but actually have vascular type, and it doesn't get spotted. And the big "signpost" for vascular type in the EDS "community" (lol) is the mitral valve, so when he said mitral valve my tummy did a little flip! :shock: I do NOT want to learn that I've been misdiagnosed and actually have vascular type! But I don't think it's likely... so it's all cool :winkwink:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Just got a text back but half of it is missing:

' i could not get hold of mw she never picks up! so i rang hospital who said to take it easy and go in if it gets any worse - so far they hav 

and that where it ends so i am prseuming and hoping she goes on to say - so far they haven't.....

FX

:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

What.....they didn't want her in??? That's messed up!.....grrrr I hope they havent stopped for her!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh Shadow I see - I really hope u have not been misdiagnosed, doesn't seem as though if your Dr is not worried.....

eeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!! 4 weeks thats does sound soon!!! :shock:


----------



## cleckner04

Man, I sign off and go get some cleaning done and than everyone gets on! You girls did that on purpose..:tease: :rofl:

Aww Shadow we would never kick you out of the august club! Your a member for life. :happydance:

Sam Star still isn't back yet?! I am definately praying for her. 

And she has a facebook? Grr. We all need to be sharing this info cause I didn't know that!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh yeh i got the rest and it says so far they havent gotten worse!!!! phew!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Oh my I hope she goes in anyways!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

maybe you should set up a BnB August Mummies Club on there too??


----------



## ShadowRat

OH and I were talking in the car on the way home about how much the human body can put up with and find ways around things: I had a hole in my heart the size of a 2p coin, and yet for nearly 18 years I functioned and nobody spotted it! Then there's people like my brother who take absolutely no care of their bodies at all, eat crappy food all the time, never exercise, never wash (my brother is a delight, i tell ya!) and yet somehow the body functions and carries on! Really amazing if you think about it... Gives me great hope for little ones like Elinor Mae, the human body is truly amazing in all kinds of circumstances...


----------



## ShadowRat

Jen we have one, I set it up, but it's a bit rubbish cos nobody really bothers :rofl: (myself included!!! It's just easier to chat on here hehe)


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> maybe you should set up a BnB August Mummies Club on there too??

Shadow already has one set up I believe. Wait, do I even have you on my facebook Jai_Jai?? :dohh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

here here Shadow!!! I agree :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: ooooh I seeee!! no Cleck u dont.....
:cry:


----------



## ShadowRat

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=70789418449&ref=ts


Anyone on facebook who fancies adding me, I'm Naomi Regan and my avatar on there is a 6 year old me in a pink bikini :rofl:

Jenna I will invite you to the group hun, sorry I haven't done it before now!

xxx


----------



## cleckner04

I notice the last time anyone commented in that group was back with the whole septics controversy. :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

oooo me n vince could share the same birthday!!! woooo lol

so who do u think the first august mummy is going to be?? i cant wait till we start popping!! its so exciting!


----------



## Boothh

any cures for helping back ache? i cant get comfortable :(


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL yea Cleck, god that was such a pain! LOL @ use of the word "Septics" in here... that's the first time it has been mentioned in here I believe... :blush:

LOL it wasn't even me who made it up, where did it come from??


----------



## cleckner04

It seems like it'll be a race between Heidi and Shadow on who goes first since Heidi might get induced as well right?!


----------



## nuttymummy

oo id love to know that!! lying down just seems to make mine worse!!! try a hot wheat bag...n a bag of chocolates lol


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> LOL yea Cleck, god that was such a pain! LOL @ use of the word "Septics" in here... that's the first time it has been mentioned in here I believe... :blush:
> 
> LOL it wasn't even me who made it up, where did it come from??

Someone in chat. I can't remember. It's been so long since we chatted. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

A bag of chocolates :rofl: Yummmm


----------



## Boothh

i normally make OH rub it for me but hes gone home til tomorrow to do revision for resits at uni :(


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Boothh honey, a nice warm bath (hard to relax in a warm bath in this weather tho i guess...) or a nice massage from a willing OH, or an ice pack maybe? 

Ooooh girls last night I went to bed and was in so much miserable pain that OH and I decided it was time to build a "nest" for me in the bed! :rofl: we used all the spare pillows and things from around the house and last night I slept partly sat upright. It worked wonders!! Any of you with really bad SPD at night time, I recommend building yourself a nest!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

boothh if u stand close to a wall and lean on it with ur upper back and ur knees ever so slightly bent then pull in ur lower tummy muscles so ur middle back is against the wall so ur pulling baby in and up and do this a few times a day it really helps :D it helping me with my sciatica....also if u get on all fours and curl ur back like a cat and then drop it flat (dont let it collapse in middle though) about 10 times a day this really helps and gets baby in the right position for birth :D


----------



## cleckner04

LOL your turning into your rat.


----------



## cleckner04

I heard leaning over a birthing ball really helps with back pain. Haven't tried it though.


----------



## ShadowRat

Mmmmm we've neglected chat since we got to third tri really. It feels almost like a "new" bunch of regulars in here in third tri, but I must say I think I like it better! :happydance:

Nutty and Boothh and Jai Jai, you guys weren't such regular posters in second were you? (Correct me if I'm wrong!!!)


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooooooooooh a nest that sounds good idea - i was so uncomfortable last night!! my ribs are starting to hurt again too and that was not helping wat with SPD and Sciatica :rofl: my bones and muscles do not like being preg eh?


----------



## cleckner04

I still sleep happily on my back. :blush:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> LOL your turning into your rat.

:rofl:

Yea, and actually I noticed the other day that he had gathered all the bedding from around the cage and stacked it all up in a nest near his little house!! I'm turning into Tweeky!! lolol


----------



## Jai_Jai

nope i had no time so used to read and run every now and again :blush: now Uni has finished i have half a day to be lazy :D although I am at work right now :rofl: naughty me!!!!

I cant believe I missed out on so much!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

no i wasnt at all, i wasnt online much though now i have nothing better to do than sit on my laptop and talk the day away :p ive just tried to look for you on facebook shadow but i cant find you ? and i requested to join the group too, x


----------



## nuttymummy

jen...i get tired just reading that! never mind doing it lol

cleck..i tried leaning over things before....n it kills my boobs!! :rofl:

oooo a nest sounds nice!!


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> I still sleep happily on my back. :blush:

I envy you honey!! Make the most of it, you're truly blessed! I know that MJ has real trouble with SPD at night, she should try The Nest!! hehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

OK Boothh honey, I'll sort you out :winkwink: xx


----------



## nuttymummy

shdow...no, i posted the odd time but it was so hard to keep up with u all n i felt abit like a tit just coming in when i ddint know u all lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

cleckner04 said:


> I still sleep happily on my back. :blush:

i normally sleep all night with a few closed eye toilet breaks :rofl: but i dont sleep on my back....on my left side so bubs gets into position....

dunno how true it is but i have been told by my preggo yoga lady to always be on my left side whenever possible which will help baby get into the right position and will ease labour!!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I have no boobs so I can lean over things pretty easily :rofl::rofl:

Does anyone have myspace that I don't already know about?!


----------



## nuttymummy

ive done it again!"!! i cant spell! lol SHADOW it was supposed to say!


----------



## Aunty E

I sleep quite happily propped up on three pillows, but mostly on my side with my hands propped in the right position at the moment. I want my splints :(

one of my books suggest napping sitting up in an armchair - I do that informally all the time, maybe I should make it a real thing ;)

OH comes home on Sunday, having been away for four weeks. Where am I going to put him in the bed? Have managed to hide most of the excess furniture though, as long as he doesn't look in the shed...


----------



## cleckner04

Eh, I figure the LO is coming out one way or another.


----------



## ShadowRat

arrgghhh Facebook is such a pain.... i cant find you Boothh :( what's your name honey? I can't see your request to join the group... don't know why you can't find me... confused!!


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow, I got a request on my facebook to add her so I added her. Just look in the members list and you'll find her.


----------



## cleckner04

I think it's cause you have alot of us set as admins so I just happened to be the first one to see her request? :shrug:


----------



## ShadowRat

lol Nutty - we would never have thought you were a tit!!! :rofl: I'm really glad that the move to third stirred you guys up and that we have such a wicked cool group of ladies now :happydance: Are we all up for continuing this lovely group to a mum and baby group when we've all popped??

Speaking of popping, I guess you're right Cleck that me and Heidi are likely gonna be induced, but i think Heidi said she'd be induced earlier than me, didn't she? And in any case, she is a few days ahead of me, so I don't think I'll be the first! I must say, Gabs, I always thought you'd be first, but I'm glad to see that little Jack is all sniggled in there now!! :D


----------



## cleckner04

I have to say. If I knew I only had four weeks left, I'd be panicking. I quite like not knowing when I'll pop.


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock: Boothh, 472 friends??! You're a social guru girl!!! :D


----------



## nuttymummy

ooooo people could pop naturally before others too!! its just so unpredictable!!!
im dying to come into third tri forum n seeing the august mummies thread with a name of our very first mummy!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

lol Cleck... I feel quite ready for him now. OH and I talk every day about him and plan for things and stuff, we're both so ready now! I think the next four weeks will go fairly quickly, too, as we have quite a lot going on and to look forward to and stuff... :yippee:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh we talk about our LO all the time too and what we want to do but at the same time we want our alone time as much as possible cause once that :baby: is here romance typically flies out the window. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:D yea! Cleck, you'll have to do all that honey, are you prepared for it all??? :rofl: it'll be so exciting.. " !!August Mummies Club!! - Congratulations XXXXX!!!! "

And imagine the first photos of the first little one to be born from our group! :cloud9:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Oh we talk about our LO all the time too and what we want to do but at the same time we want our alone time as much as possible cause once that :baby: is here romance typically flies out the window. :rofl:

:rofl: Romance?! Romance for us is looking back through the window longingly already!!! :rofl: Naw, we're ok,but we don't have much of a sex drive lately, either of us!!! Very happy though :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

I was just noticing how all the groups change the title when a new LO is born. I was wondering if I should do it too!! Guess you guys want that eh?! :rofl: I'm up for it!


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeeeeek this is scary but all so exciting!!! :dance: Cleck I love not knowing when it makes it all exciting :rofl: maybe that is why I am team yellow cos i like not knowing :rofl:

Just got a text back from Sam; I told her that I think she should go in anyway and she is gonna sort the boys out with someone and head on in = phew!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Well it'd be really cool to see names we know on the front page, whether that means just posting new threads each time someone pops or putting it in this thread's title I don't know... Don't want to give you too much work Cleck!


----------



## cleckner04

Excellent news about sam! I really hope she gets there soon as I'm sure the stress of not knowing isn't helping her any.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh thats great to hear Jen, I think it's for the best. Surely any contractions at her stage are not very good?? And why did they say "if it gets any worse" ... didn't she say they were 6 mins apart and lasting 2 mins each, and that they were v painful?!?! How much worse do they need to get?! Good job that she is gonna head in I think...


----------



## cleckner04

Oh I'm definately up to putting names in the title! But I may miss some when most of the girls on the list don't even post in this thread!! :dohh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

OOOOOH they change it? change it to what? mmmm romance - Cleck u sound like u have one in a million there hun


----------



## Boothh

ShadowRat said:


> :shock: Boothh, 472 friends??! You're a social guru girl!!! :D

i only add people i know though haha, but my knowing counts as walking past people in the street or the girl on the counter in tesco :')


----------



## Jai_Jai

mmmmmmm i see yeh cleck it would be hard espesh with hardly anyone out of the hundred odd ppl in this thread that dont post u cant keep up with it all surely!?!if u find out then great put it in but otherwise i think its too hard for you!!


----------



## cleckner04

He's definately something. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Cleck and Corey have sex, like, three times a day !!! :rofl: ain't that right Sam honey? hehehe I totally envy you :winkwink:

Jai, the person who starts the thread (in our case, Cleck) can change the title of the thread to show a congrats when someone pops... That's why in third tri you see "June Mums ... Congrats XXXX and XXXX" and stuff like that...

Cleck, I'd say only put up names of people who let you know! How else would you know? I mean, I'm guessing that a good portion of people on our list will never post again in reality, and so don't worry about them!!! But if someone messages you or posts in here that they've popped or someone's text buddy lets you know, then you could put their name in the title... ? Sound possible?


----------



## cleckner04

I think when we start our actual august mummy group in the baby section, there will be alot less of us on the list. Cause there really are alot that don't talk. I went through the list name by name over a few days back in second trimester when I had nothing better to do, and alot of the girls haven't even logged on here for months. It's like new people sign up for this forum just to ask to be added to our list, and than they never sign back on. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

LOL about sex three times a day. We have an active sex life but not THAT active! Geez what man even has that kind of stamina?! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

I always laugh when girls say you have to have sex three times a day to induce labor. Really, who has a man that can do it that many times in one day cause I'd like to meet him.


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> :shock: Boothh, 472 friends??! You're a social guru girl!!! :D
> 
> i only add people i know though haha, but my knowing counts as walking past people in the street or the girl on the counter in tesco :')Click to expand...

LOL ahhh, but I do the same, and I'm only on, like, 135 friends! (oooh, that's quite good for me actually! didn't realise it had got so high!! lolol)


----------



## Boothh

haha i would actually be pretty up for three times a day i think, but every time i try anything with OH lately theres always something like 'too early' 'too late' 'too tired' 'i have to go to work' 'after we eat' etc etc ill probably jump on him tomorrow though ¬_¬


----------



## Mary Jo

hey ladies - you've been chatting far too much for me to keep up, I haven't the energy right now, too hot, too tired, too at work...

but Sam, hope everything is ok and you get checked.

I've been anxious again this week and have decided to book another scan, to check on AE. cannot get out of my head what happened to OH's sister's baby (he was stillborn at 35 weeks) and it's doing me in. even though everything seems to be going ok I cannot help but worry that something terrible is going to happen. I just wish I could calm down and have faith and I know I am going to be an over-protective mother but I am terrified.


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL hehehe well, I WAS kidding Cleck :winkwink: But I think you and Corey must have one of the more active sex lives in our group!! There's no way Lee and I will manage ONCE a day to try to induce labour (not that we will hopefully have to!) let alone THREE times!! Sex is just too much like hard work lately :blush: but meh, he doesn't seem bothered, and I'm not too bothered! We're still very loving and cuddle lots and stuff, so I'm happy! lol


----------



## cleckner04

Man, I start typing a post and my wireless keyboard dies on me. :hissy: I hate when that happens.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Cleck - we were 3 times a day for one month TTC - think it was too much for the :spermy: though :rofl: it wasn;t long passionate sex more like quickies :rofl:

boothh - my OH is the same now :cry:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww MJ sorry you're fretting again my lovely.... :(

You know, SOOOO many babies are born perfectly healthy and none of that stuff goes wrong. It's such a shame that you know someone who went through that, but it really really is uncommon and not at all likely to happen to you. But I hope having another scan helps to set your mind at rest :) :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

I so cannot keep up with all of you now!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Well, Corey is gone alot so we gotta make up for lost time. :rofl::rofl: I actually calculated it a few weeks ago cause I was like if we did it every day that we have been together than it would be- 2737 times that we've had sex. :rofl::rofl: That's not alot! I'm practically a virgin.


----------



## Boothh

before i was pregnant we could manage 3times easily but i think secretly OH is abit consious of the bump now, it seems to work though when i tell him there wont be any chance of it for at least 6weeks after lmao, x


----------



## cleckner04

:hugs: to you MJ. There is nothing wrong with having an extra scan for peace of mind.


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh, I'm glancing through your pics on facebook. Do you have a tattoo on your arm? What is it of?! I love looking at tattoos. 

I know that's random. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Well, Corey is gone alot so we gotta make up for lost time. :rofl::rofl: I actually calculated it a few weeks ago cause I was like if we did it every day that we have been together than it would be- 2737 times that we've had sex. :rofl::rofl: That's not alot! I'm practically a virgin.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Boothh, I'm glancing through your pics on facebook. Do you have a tattoo on your arm? What is it of?! I love looking at tattoos.
> 
> I know that's random. :rofl:

*takes a peek*


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks Shadow and cleck. I am going to book it for next week if I can. 

something I remember seeing and meant to respond to - OC, you asked how people knew baby was head down, well, I had a feeling towards the end of last week that he'd shifted because I could suddenly feel this big hard lump right down low, above pubic line, and a feeling of slight pressure there. then the midwife confirmed it on Monday - there are two big hard lumps, the head and the arse, and the head is a lot harder. she could feel his softer arse up in my ribs and his legs out to my left side. since then I am certain he''s moved again but still I think head down, I think his back, which was lying curved down my right side, moves about. but I can't really tell what is what and I feel kicks and movement all over, and hear the very loud heartbeat in different places (I figure it's his back where I hear it very loud).


----------



## Boothh

cleckner04 said:


> Boothh, I'm glancing through your pics on facebook. Do you have a tattoo on your arm? What is it of?! I love looking at tattoos.
> 
> I know that's random. :rofl:

i have a couple on my arms and one on my stomach, i have a swallow and two red hearts on my right arm, a horseshoe on my left wrist and a butterfly on my hip, i want more but obviously cant at the moment, OH has lots more and better ones than me haha, xx


----------



## cleckner04

I thought it looked like a little bird on your right arm. Cute!

Does anyone else on here have tattoos?! I have two. One on my inner right wrist of cherries and one on my inner foot thats the kanji symbol for love(DH and I have matching ones)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

cleckner04 said:


> Well, Corey is gone alot so we gotta make up for lost time. :rofl::rofl: I actually calculated it a few weeks ago cause I was like if we did it every day that we have been together than it would be- 2737 times that we've had sex. :rofl::rofl: That's not alot! I'm practically a virgin.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Nope, no tattoos for me. I'd consider it some day, but I'm not sure what I'd get done.... Maybe a spider somewhere, just cos I am stupidly scared of them and somehow that seems kinda cool :rofl: like Batman and bats?!?

I have piercings though: 6 in my ears and one in my belly (which has been taken out since first tri, and now has a mini little stretchie coming out of it! :rofl: )


----------



## cleckner04

I had my belly and tongue pierced way back when. I took the belly ring out when I moved down to Virginia because the saltwater of the ocean kept making it get infected. :sick: And I took my tongue ring out as soon as I found out I was pregnant the first time around. Cause I just have this twisted thought that proper moms dont have tongue rings. :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

i have an ear stretching to 8mm, i have a madonna piercing, and my nose :)


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> ... and one on my inner foot thats the kanji symbol for love(DH and I have matching ones)

Awww :) that's really sweet... Lee has three tattoos: One on his left arm of a cartoon character called Lobo... 

https://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/jjaakkol/lobo.jpg

LOL but it's kinda old and faded, and he is looking thoughtful, not scary like in that pic!!! 

and one on his right arm of the superman logo (which I love, it looks wicked cool :) )

Then he has his "disappearing" tattoo, an eagle on his chest, which nobody notices until you actually point it out! It's quite big and very clear and everything, but somehow it just doesn't stand out, and we both often forget that it's there! I can be looking at his chest for ages and then suddenly notice it and say "oh yea! i forgot you had this one!" weird...


----------



## cleckner04

Tattoos are VERY addicting. I always say I want more but I'm the same way, I have no clue what I'd want. And I don't think you should get a tattoo unless you are 100% sure it's what you want. I kind of jumped into the cherries on my wrist cause I got my first tattoo on my 18 birthday and wanted something on my 21 since they are both big deals with adulthood and drinking age. I'm sentimental like that and wanted to remember those days. I love my cherries but sometimes wish I had gotten them either smaller or put somewhere else on my body. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Is the eagle just lightly colored or something?! Weird that it just disappears. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL eeeep didn't realise that image would be so huge and scary!!!! Sorry folks!! LOL


----------



## Boothh

i want cherries though cleck i like them,


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Is the eagle just lightly colored or something?! Weird that it just disappears. :rofl:

LOL no, not really!! I don't get it at all, it is like that eye trick where you look at the spots and then they disappear :rofl: Maybe it's just cos I am so used to it??? But Lee agrees, he looks at himself in the mirror or something and then sometimes he will randomly startle and spot it and remember that it's there!! lol....


----------



## ShadowRat

Eeeeewww not cherries again! Where has Nutty gone to, she likes cherries right??


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh my dinner is ready girls!!!

Back later :)


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh said:


> i want cherries though cleck i like them,

I love them too! I had always wanted a cherry tattoo even when I was younger. I really love them but sometimes wish I had put them somewhere more hidden instead of right out there on my wrist where I really can't cover them except in the wintertime.


----------



## cleckner04

Here's mine just for fun!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

ShadowRat said:


> LOL eeeep didn't realise that image would be so huge and scary!!!! Sorry folks!! LOL

Hahaha I was like AHHHH WHAT IN THE HELL? :rofl:

Tattoos are addicting. Although.....I got one when I was 17...trying to be Britney Spears (yah I know....) aaaaaaannnd the guy who did it..made her look...awful! My OH said looking at a dead rat tattoo would be hotter than my fairy :/


I love your tattoos Cleck!!! :D
 



Attached Files:







fairy.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Boothh

i havnt got any good pics of mine, OH even has one inside of his mouth, to be fair though his are all really nice and well thought out, he's working on a sleeve at the moment but as we are short of cash its a work in progress,


----------



## cleckner04

Whats the one inside his mouth of? I've seen these and actually think they are kinda cool because it's like your own little secret if you don't want to show anyone. :rofl: You should get some pictures of them all. Yours and his! 


Heidi- I think your little fairy is cute! I like all the colors in it. If you don't like it, do you plan on covering it up someday with something else?


----------



## Boothh

it says BLINK as in blink182 :') i bet he's glad no one can see it hahahah


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Boothh

the worst thing is he actually got it done twice cus the first one faded, so it says BLINK BLINK lmao,


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Her face is AWFUL lmao. No, I just plan on leaving it, ya live and learn haha.

And blink blink lmao....too funny


----------



## cleckner04

OMG at blink blink. :rofl::rofl:

Heidi- Her face definately lacks any detail but I've seen FAR worse as far as tattoos go.


----------



## Boothh

i have a lovely stretchy right the way through my butterfly now, so i plan on getting it re done once the stretchies start to fade, :)


----------



## Boothh

lol he would probably kill me if he knew id told anyone its abit of a dark secret hahaha,


----------



## cleckner04

That was the one thing I made sure to consider before getting mine. I KNEW I'd get awful stretchmarks during pregnancy so I had to pick places that had no possible way of being touched with stretchmarks. I probably won't get any more tattoos until I'm done having kids cause who knows how ravaged my body will be after 2-3 kids pop out. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh said:


> lol he would probably kill me if he knew id told anyone its abit of a dark secret hahaha,

I can understand why :rofl: If I were you, I'd call him blink-blink as a cute pet name. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Boothh

i got my butterfly when i was 15 lol and children were not in my head then at all, tbh i never wanted children until i got my bfp, in that second my opinion on everything changed completly lol, x


----------



## cleckner04

Did your parents have to sign for your tattoo at 15 or are the laws different over there, out of curiousity? 

And aww about not wanting kids till your :bfp:. I always knew I wanted kids. In fact thats the only thing I've ever been sure about in my life besides marrying my DH of course. :blush::cloud9:


----------



## cleckner04

Emma's got hiccups right now. :cloud9::cloud9: They are quite low down too so maybe she's head down after all?!


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl:

Awww Heidi hun, I'm really sorry, but your fairy made me absolutely pee myself!!! LOL @ your OH's comment... It really isn't the best tattoo in the world though, is it?? LOL I mean, there's PLENTY worse, and much more embarrassing, but... She sure is... A bit "special" :rofl: Hehehehe I actually shed a tear for your poor fairy!! Hehehehe...


----------



## Boothh

i had it done on holiday in bulgaria and they never asked my age ¬_¬
i think your meant to be 18 to get them over here, 

im so glad we are having a baby now though, me and OH were very off and on before and it has brought us so much closer and we are so much more in love, everything has just fallen into place now and it was the best thing that could of possibly happened, 

i think we would have gotten to this stage eventually but the baby has just sped things up abit and made us get our priorities straight, definatly changed me for the better as a person as i was abit of a trouble causer before and probably not the best person to be around, ¬_¬


----------



## cleckner04

LOL at "special" shadow! Your reaction has me rolling more than anything. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> LOL at "special" shadow! Your reaction has me rolling more than anything. :rofl::rofl:

:rofl:

ROFLMAO I looked at her again Heidi, and I am wiping away tears of laughter... I'm so sorry!!! LOL she's really not that bad!!! But somehow it just tickles me.... Her little short legs, her ginger afro and her "special" little face are just too much!!!! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh- Aww about you and your OH. Babies really are the best. They are what makes the world go round. hehe. It's so good hearing about relationships getting stronger from these babies instead of all the 'cheating' posts that have been popping up lately.


----------



## Jai_Jai

cleckner04 said:


> I took my tongue ring out as soon as I found out I was pregnant the first time around. Cause I just have this twisted thought that proper moms dont have tongue rings. :rofl:

i am the same :rofl: I have taken out my tongue bar since being preggers and my belly bar!!!

I have 2 tattoos one on my pack of 'fresh start' symbol in some tribal thing :blush: and then a small J for Jos on my neck :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai, is Jos short for anything? I've always thought it was a cool sounding name :) Sweet that you both have J initials too :)

Heidi, I think we must made some kind of awesome blinkie with your fairy involved, how would you feel about that?!? ROFL She could be our official August Mummues' mascot or something?!?!? Tee hee hee... Did you name her?


----------



## Boothh

i know i keep reading them all and feel so bad for some of the ladies, i just have to remind myself if OH acts like an idiot his heart is in the right place and i know he wouldnt do anything like that to me, men just dont have the tact that we do,


----------



## ShadowRat

:hissy: Ugh, my feet are swollen!!! They haven't been swollen at ALL so far, and they're just starting to puff out! Grrr... Hmm, it's making me wonder now, don't they say that swollen feet / hands, high BP and protein in urine = possible PE?? Cos I've had all three now :/


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah just something about a mom carrying around a baby while full of piercings doesn't look right to me. :blush: I figured I had my fun, time to grow up a bit. Nothing against anyone else that has piercings and plans to keep them though of course. I just have a twisted view of the world. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:blush:

*is worried that she has upset Heidi* ...


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Heidi, I think we must made some kind of awesome blinkie with your fairy involved, how would you feel about that?!? ROFL She could be our official August Mummues' mascot or something?!?!? Tee hee hee... Did you name her?

OMG :rofl::rofl: 

Where is heidi now? You scared her off.


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh said:


> i know i keep reading them all and feel so bad for some of the ladies, i just have to remind myself if OH acts like an idiot his heart is in the right place and i know he wouldnt do anything like that to me, men just dont have the tact that we do,

Yes! reading those threads makes me sick. I don't get how men could do that. But at the same time it makes me appreciate my own DH SOOO much more.


----------



## ShadowRat

Naw, I agree Cleck, I am gonna totally turn into a mumsy mum once Vince is born. I plan on buying mumsy dresses and stuff! But I haven't taken any of my ear piercings out... *finds a pic...*


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> :hissy: Ugh, my feet are swollen!!! They haven't been swollen at ALL so far, and they're just starting to puff out! Grrr... Hmm, it's making me wonder now, don't they say that swollen feet / hands, high BP and protein in urine = possible PE?? Cos I've had all three now :/

I'm lucky to have not swollen up too much so far but my fingers are a bit larger(possibly just from weight gain though). I've had to take off my wedding rings and now have a huge fake engagement ring on instead. :rofl: Cause I feel naked without having something on my left hand after having my wedding rings on for so many years.


----------



## Boothh

i like my piercings and i dont think they are really obvious or garish, i did think about taking them out but then i thought, well just because i have a son doesnt mean i cant be myself, and thats what i want to look like, im not going to compromise, pretty much all of my friends have piercings and tattoos and dress slightly edgey, i wouldnt want my son to judge people by how they look so i dont see why i should tone myself down anymore than i already have done just through growing up and changing tastes, :)


----------



## cleckner04

Uh-Oh my dog just threw up on the carpet. :cry:


----------



## cleckner04

Guess I shouldn'tve let her lick my bowl after I got done eating soup. :dohh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: i think u have scared heidi of shadow!!!! ur soooooo mean!!! :rofl: 
no Jos is just Jos :D i love his name and if it wasnt confusing i would have his name as our boys name too :D

i will put my belly bar back in when i can.....my tongue still hasnt closed up tho which is odd cos heard they did well quick!!!

Shadow i dont think u have PE!!! alot of ppl get swelling - i havent yet thankfully but i have got 8.5 weeks to go so we will see........


----------



## Jai_Jai

cleckner04 said:


> Guess I shouldn'tve let her lick my bowl after I got done eating soup. :dohh:

:rofl: poor doggy wogs!! mine has the runs today - think its cos of the storm yday tho....


----------



## cleckner04

My tongue healed literally within an hour. My DH on the other hand took his out back in July with me, he can still put a bar in it. So I guess it just depends on your 'healing power'. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Aww poor Roxy! Yucka :sick:

I agree with both of you actually, Boothh I don;t think it's necessary to take everything off once your son gets here, it's like you're pretending to be someone else if you do that isn't it? But equally, if you want to feel more "mumsy" then it's a nice excuse to take stuff off and make a sort of fresh start, maybe?

I'll be leaving all of my earrings in, though. I don't think they are "too much" anyway, what do you guys think? Could I still pull off mumsy dresses with these earrings in??

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Image1-5.jpg

:blush: excuse the AWFUL photo, it's the only one I have that shows them off somewhat!!! :rofl: I look like a right beast!!


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: poor doggy wogs!! mine has the runs today - think its cos of the storm yday tho....

Why do they always get sick on carpet when there is perfectly good hardwood floors nearby though?! :rofl:

I hope your doggy feels better soon. I hate it when mine gets sick or seems a bit off cause it's not like she can talk and tell me whats wrong.


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow I don't think your earrings are too much at all!


----------



## Boothh

i think it all depends on personal opinion definatly, but at the end of the day im only 19 and i dont really want to feel like im giving myself up just yet, i think i would look and feel slightly ridiculous if i was to suddenly become all mumsy, but i have thrown alot of my old clothes away because i know they just wont be practical with a baby,


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: i think u have scared heidi of shadow!!!! ur soooooo mean!!! :rofl:
> no Jos is just Jos :D i love his name and if it wasnt confusing i would have his name as our boys name too :D
> 
> i will put my belly bar back in when i can.....my tongue still hasnt closed up tho which is odd cos heard they did well quick!!!
> 
> Shadow i dont think u have PE!!! alot of ppl get swelling - i havent yet thankfully but i have got 8.5 weeks to go so we will see........

Awww :D I like it too! Is it pronouced like "Joss" with a hard S? Or like "Joz" ?
"our boy's name" ?? Is there something you're not telling Jen?? Hehe

Ok, phew at not worrying about PE! My BP isn't that high anyway, nobody has expressed concern. And I think my latest urine sample was clear of protein so that's good :)



Do you think I really did offend Heidi??? Eeeeep!!! Heidi come back honey!!! We love Special Fairy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

*peeks at whos still in here* Heidi is still reading so you must not have scared her away too much!


----------



## cleckner04

I just noticed we've went over the 2000 post mark already in here! :happydance: We are chatty girls in the third tri.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Lmao no no no I am not mad! I was on the phone haha. THAT AFRO IS HER HAT!!!!!!! They guy gave her a bonnet!!!!! lmao. Oh do not worry, you did not offend me. I have to walk around with her :lol: My oh laughs everytime he sees it. Its on my lower back, so I cant see it lmao, but he does and he just giggles.

I call her ricardo, because my OH said her lips look like a mexican bull fighters moustache. Haha


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> I call her ricardo, because my OH said her lips look like a mexican bull fighters moustache. Haha

:rofl::rofl:OMG hahahaha


----------



## cleckner04

So your OH has to look at it anytime you do it doggy style. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Boothh

iv been ill for pretty much all week and havnt eaten properly at all, my stomach has pretty much settled iv managed to eat a sandwich and some toast today, well i still feel slightly icky but im reeeeally craving strawberrys merangues and cream.. shal i risk my stomach and go for it? its all i can think about!!


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yes Boothh. No better time to give into your cravings than when your pregnant I say! And if you feel up to it, it is worth a shot!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:rofl: Thats when the dead rat comment came in, he STOPPED one night and was like 
"babe, I am so sorry, but a dead rat would be sexier than that tattoo....."

Yeah, its uh....not hot for him lmao


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl::rofl: Where is shadow now when we need her cause I'm sure she'll LOVE your name for your fairy.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha. Poor little Ricardo.


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Haha. Poor little Ricardo.

:rofl::rofl: Just the name Ricardo all by itself makes me laugh out loud but picturing that little fairy with the name Ricardo...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Man, how many days do you think this Michael Jackson stuff will go on?! It's all that is on the news now. Poor Farrah Fawcett. Seems like everyone forgot all about her.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

My OH is going to get a kick out of this haha. He is coming home for the weekend and I am SOOOOOO excited and we are going to the water park tonight, and since...the only thing that fits me is a 2 piece lmao, I will be sure to get some pictures of me, him and ricardo for the club haha


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I was just talking about that on the phone. I mean its sad Michael passed, but poor Farrah...he like stole her thunder. Everyone is so gung-ho on the Michael episode, that Farrah has gotten NO remembrance


----------



## cleckner04

Ooo a water park sounds fun!! Be safe!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Sorry girls, my mum called so just filled her in on my hospital appointment today.

:rofl: OMG that's perfect... RICARDO!!! lololol....


I just have to play about and make you a kick ass blinkie with Ricardo starring... Maybe I will try to make her sexy somehow to give your OH a giggle?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Ross will only let me float on the lazy river......


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hahahaha shadow, perfect


----------



## Boothh

and farrah has no dodgy past to come back and bite her either id rather hear about her than bloody MJ, oh how the public perception changes once you are dead,


----------



## cleckner04

Aww what a meanie. The lazy river would still be fun though. You ever notice how people go to waterparks and float around for hours but never go to the bathroom?! Think about that while your floating. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I agree 100%%%%


----------



## HeidiLSparks

THANKS CLECK..THANKS A LOT lmao EWWWWWWWW


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh said:


> and farrah has no dodgy past to come back and bite her either id rather hear about her than bloody MJ, oh how the public perception changes once you are dead,

YES! I totally agree. I don't believe that he was innocent either as the court decided. But that's just my opinion on the matter. You don't have several child molestation charges and than still brag about sleeping with little boys.


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> THANKS CLECK..THANKS A LOT lmao EWWWWWWWW

hahahaha. There is so much chlorine and chemicals at those water parks, I'm sure it's safe. haha. Still funny. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL @ no toilet breaks... OH and I went swimming the other day, and as we got out a "special" group got in (lots of special needs people and mentally disabled people and stuff) And OH said "Imagine how much pee there's gonna be in that pool now" LMAO I know it's a bit harsh, but he's probably right!!! It really made me think carefully about when we will go for our next swim!!!


----------



## Boothh

i just cant help laughing at all those people that paid £100 s on ebay for MJ tickets and are only to get face value for them, so cruel of me i know but still :')


----------



## ShadowRat

*is fiddling about with Ricardo and would welcome any suggestions to make a sexy blinke!!!*


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh MY you laides can CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I leave and come back to 10 pages!! I've read about the first 6 but thats it. Lol.


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh said:


> i just cant help laughing at all those people that paid £100 s on ebay for MJ tickets and are only to get face value for them, so cruel of me i know but still :')

I will actually bet you anything that those tickets will be worth ALOT of money someday. Once someone dies, their things seem to go up in value. Just think of all the Beatles stuff that people would kill to get their hands on.


----------



## Boothh

im off for some food and a bath and big brother now, be back later girls :) xxx


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> *is fiddling about with Ricardo and would welcome any suggestions to make a sexy blinke!!!*

You should take Ricardo's face and bonnet, and put it on betty boops body or something like that. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Gabs, well I will sum it up for you...

Heidi's fairy is called Ricardo and she is a bit Special....
Boothh wants strawberries and meringues but has been feeling ill and is worried they will make her hurl again...
Roxy puked on the carpet cos Cleck let her lick the soup bowl
MJ is dead and so nobody has noticed that Farrah Fawcett also died...
And nobody ever goes for a toilet break when swimming or at a water park, so Heidi is gonna be floating about in warm yellow "water" when she goes to the slide park place!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> Oh MY you laides can CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I leave and come back to 10 pages!! I've read about the first 6 but thats it. Lol.

We chat alot but do we actually talk about anything that is of value?! Not really!! :rofl::rofl: Tattoos, peeing in pools, dogs being sick.


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> *is fiddling about with Ricardo and would welcome any suggestions to make a sexy blinke!!!*
> 
> You should take Ricardo's face and bonnet, and put it on betty boops body or something like that. :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL oooh I like the Betty Boop idea, I'll see what I can find to help me....

*works some magic*

hehehe


----------



## cleckner04

OMG at warm yellow "water". :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG how could I use this...

https://msp193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/widget_jr/Betty%20Boop/sexymama.gif


----------



## cleckner04

You'd have to mirror image Ricardo's face because she is facing the opposite direction.


----------



## ShadowRat

Naw, it wouldn't be enough... Got to use the whole of Ricardo, or most of her, otherwise it wouldn't be so funny!!! LOL It's fun playing about with her!!! Heidi, you don't feel violated or anything do you?!?!? :rofl: The poor fairy...


----------



## cleckner04

Sam_Star...I see your on here...Any news hun?!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Naw, it wouldn't be enough... Got to use the whole of Ricardo, or most of her, otherwise it wouldn't be so funny!!! LOL It's fun playing about with her!!! Heidi, you don't feel violated or anything do you?!?!? :rofl: The poor fairy...

Maybe use Ricardo's head and also add her fairy wings to the back of betty.


----------



## cleckner04

Jessica Rabbit also has a really sexy body that you can mess around with if you can't find any good images of betty.


----------



## ashnbump

bloody hell girls, you lot are sooooo chatty lol! got to love it!

i love your tatt's guys (see how far behind i am with u all lol!) i have 5 tattoos myself, OH has none, he doesn't really like them lol! Ive got a huge one running up my left ribcage, a tribal 'tramp stamp' (as they are apparently known :rofl: ) on my lower back, mine and my OH's initials on my left wrist, a butterfly on my right side tummy and i have arabic writing running between my shoulders from my neck joint! i love all my tattoo's and can't wait to have some more once baby is here lol!

ive even tried persuading David (my OH) to have Lo's name accross the top of his back, and he's thinkin about it lol! xx

i'll post pics in a mo (if i've got any!) xx


----------



## Mary Jo

ShadowRat said:


> MJ is dead

:cry:

I thought you meant ME for a second then. :(

In my mind Michael Jackson died a long time ago, so I'm finding it hard to give a damn that he's actually carked it now.


----------



## Sam_Star

I'M BACK!!
So so so so so sorry for worrying you all thank you for all your concerns!! I was having slight contractions but they went away so they aren't worried! The stupid nurse who kept checking on me told me that i handle pain well hmmmm dont think so i was nearly in tears at home!!! But elinor is doing fine i have to take it really easy for a while but then i do anyway so thats not a problem!!
I just feel like they really didnt take me that seriously with my concerns so i'm booked into seeing my midwife on monday to get some real care lol!
thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Shiv

Blimey you girls have been chatty today!! I bet there is another few pages by the time I post this reply!!

Sam star - how are you doing, any update?
Cleck - enjoy having corey home
Great tatoos everyone - I don't have any - I am too much of a scaredy cat!

As for Michael Jackson - I think he did some great music but I am not so sure that the world might be a safer place without him around!

I also think I really like the name Farrah for a girl Farrah James (my surname) what do you think?

Gabs - glad you are feelign so good - long may it continue!

OC - i hope you are feeling better now hon

Shadow I have requested to join the facebook group (I am Siobhan Minor on there)

Who have I missed - probably loads - sorry!

AFM, well I am sat in the loung in my bra and knickers (with the curtains closed!) cos i am so hot!! I have got a busy family weekend coming up. Got our 2nd NCT class tomorrow - followed by a lunch for my Dad's retirement with my brothers and their partners and children. Then it is my grandads 85th birthday on Sunday!

Ok I am gonna post this and see what I have missed while I've been typing!

ps. I have no idea what position my LO is in - he/she moves around so much that I find it hard to believe they are head down!


----------



## ashnbump

heres my tatt's girlies, couldnt find one og my butterfly on my tummy but these'll do lol:

This is the largest tattoo i have, its actually not finished on this pic tho, i had one more session to go after this was taken! its hummingbirds, flowers and a pheonix, also peeking round the back there, is the first tat i ever had (18th bday) tribal lower back! The ribcage tat was so painful, honestly, labour doesn't worry me :rofl:

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/n700705573_5078664_1619.jpg

This is on my left wrist and its mine and davids initals!

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/n700705573_2370487_1592.jpg

This is the arabic running down my spine, it says "from the cstars we came and to the stars we shall return" and i had it done to dedicate an old fiend i had who died in a very bad car accident two years ago, he was only 18 xx

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/n700705573_2370488_1901.jpg

annnnyyyywwwaaay, just thought id show off my ink too lol! (sorry if the pix r huge!) xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh Sam I'm so relieved you're back!! You had us worried for a bit there :winkwink:
Hope things settle a bit and make sure you take it easy till you see the midwife :hugs:

Shiv, I added you to the group honey :) I always wondered whether your real name might be Siobhan :winkwink: hehehe 

Nice tats, Ash :D You're brave to have such a massive one down your side!! I think that often, if they're done nicely, big tattoos like that can look more sophisticated than little tiny ones in a way! 

MJ lol @ thinking I meant you!! Awww hehe... I agree, though: He died a long time ago for me, too. I loved his music when I was a kid, and I still have an amazing amount of respect for it, but not necessarily for him as a person at the end there... He turned into one of the people in this world who I just chose not to think about at all so that I didn't have to confront my opinions of him :( But his music will always be legendary, and he stopped making that legendary stuff a long time ago, so I think you're right really.


LOL I have been messing with poor little Ricardo for ages, but the more I did to her the worse it looked, so in the end I kept it simple yet sexy...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Ricardo.gif

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Maybe some time I will make a bit more of an effort and make her look really awesome... She is soooo special ROFL


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh Top Gear are talking about the *Vincent* Black *Shadow*!

https://www.khulsey.com/motorcycles/vintagebike-images/vincent_black-shadow_series-c.jpeg


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: omg shadow that is sooooooooooooooooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sam thanks for texting me and glad all is ok once again :hugs:


----------



## ashnbump

shadow i just requested to join the lovely august mummies group on facebook i hope u dont mind! xx


----------



## ShadowRat

:D gotcha already Ash :winkwink:


----------



## ashnbump

thanx shadow, and omg i looooooveeee that profile piccie hahahah and its soooo obvious its u lol! xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hahaha!! Really? I've had no comments about it yet lol... Just recently found that pic and scanned it in hehehe

It's obvious it's me?? LOL 
Actually, I've just had my hair cut in almost the exact same style again :blush:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

LMFAO OH MY GOD. Simple yet Sexy. I laughed so hard when I saw that, it is now my screen saver on my computer lmao. Oh my god. It is perfect. Poor Ricardo. Hahaha

Oh this is just tooo fun.

I love those tattoos...AMAZING. 

And also thank goodness you and the LO are okay! I was so worried about you both.

Soooooooo I think I need to join this facebook action. Haha Im on facebook, but I got to find you guys, soooooo lets get it together here haha


----------



## ashnbump

hahaha the hair comment :rofl:

yeh i think its quite obvious that its you (from piccies ive seen of you via BnB ) in a good way mind you! all my childhood pics are a crime, seriously! my mum & dad used to make me get my glasses out of the 'free box' from under the stairs in the opticians, and i swear to god i gave derdrie barlow (sp) (from corrie) a run for her money :shock: thank god i pay for my own contact lenses now, i think they wanted me to suffer as a child :rofl: xx


----------



## ShadowRat

ashnbump said:


> hahaha the hair comment :rofl:
> 
> yeh i think its quite obvious that its you (from piccies ive seen of you via BnB ) in a good way mind you! all my childhood pics are a crime, seriously! my mum & dad used to make me get my glasses out of the 'free box' from under the stairs in the opticians, and i swear to god i gave derdrie barlow (sp) (from corrie) a run for her money :shock: thank god i pay for my own contact lenses now, i think they wanted me to suffer as a child :rofl: xx

:rofl: I don't believe it for a second!!! I'll bet you were a really cute kid!

Heidi, glad you like it! ROFL - I really didn't try very hard at the end, I had messed about with her way too much ROFL but I love the way she is posed to lean over something with her hands out like that... One day I'll have the energy to take full advantage of that pose :rofl: :rofl:

Do show your OH won't you???


----------



## ShadowRat

Heidi, ask to join the group and then we can all add you :D

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=70789418449&ref=ts


----------



## ashnbump

ShadowRat said:


> ashnbump said:
> 
> 
> hahaha the hair comment :rofl:
> 
> yeh i think its quite obvious that its you (from piccies ive seen of you via BnB ) in a good way mind you! all my childhood pics are a crime, seriously! my mum & dad used to make me get my glasses out of the 'free box' from under the stairs in the opticians, and i swear to god i gave derdrie barlow (sp) (from corrie) a run for her money :shock: thank god i pay for my own contact lenses now, i think they wanted me to suffer as a child :rofl: xx
> 
> :rofl: I don't believe it for a second!!! I'll bet you were a really cute kid!Click to expand...

i was far from cute hun, it really was baaaad lol! infact it was a form of child abuse in my eyes :rofl: i'll see if i can find any tomorrow after i get in from work (just for you lol) xx

Heidi thnaks dearest im proud of them too lol! xx


----------



## kaygeebee

ShadowRat said:


> Heidi, ask to join the group and then we can all add you :D
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=70789418449&ref=ts

Hey Shadow I just requested to join. :) xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Okay i'm about to request to join the group now! I'm Samantha Aquilina on there xx


----------



## ShadowRat

lol Kaygee, I was like "Who is that?!" Then I figured that you'd said about your initials in that thread about how you chose your nickname hehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

Yay! lol does this mean we actually have to DO something with that group?? Any suggestions?


----------



## ShadowRat

Zoya is that you requesting now?? And where have you BEEEEEN???? :hugs: I miss you in here honey!


----------



## ShadowRat

Okay girls, I gotta sign off now as I'm totally knackered and aching like mad! Got to rest my fat swollen feets :rofl:

Nite all, chat soon! :hugs:


----------



## ashnbump

night shadow enjoy the little rest we all have left lol! xxx


----------



## elly75

Wow everyone is chatting it up so much! I've almost caught up with all the details but still working on things. ;)

The facebook group thing is really cool but dunno what could/should be said in there.

Nice tattoos Ash! I love the phoenix.

Shadow, hope the swelling goes down soon. I put some ice packs on my ankles at one point which brought the swelling down. It felt really nice too considering it's getting quite warm over here these days.

The one thing I've been wondering more and more as of late is what is covered under insurance. Usually they talk about 'oh insurance will cover semi private room, etc' but I dunno what else it covers. Guess I'm thinking more about it as I'm filling out paperwork for the hospital and they want to know your credit card number for billing.


----------



## Boothh

who is jenna that added me on fb ? ha i feel bad i still dont know everybodies real names :p


----------



## Sam_Star

Its strange isn't it booth (i dont know your real name sorry xxx) I think it may be Jai_Jai x


----------



## Boothh

real name is becki :)


----------



## Ducky77

I have a lot to catch up here :) so many new news..


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> I always laugh when girls say you have to have sex three times a day to induce labor. Really, who has a man that can do it that many times in one day cause I'd like to meet him.

Um, well, I know someone.... :cloud9: But, no, I don't think you're allowed to meet him. :rofl:


----------



## hopalong

Hi everyone - a newbie here I'm due August 15th with our first and can't wait - we're sooo excited, not long now :happydance:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Lmao I did show Ross the sexy Ricardo..he laughed and said it fit her "personality". Haha

The water park was fun, but now its 3 am and I am up with heartburn and dying of heat.....its awful. I am going to TRY to get some sleep, doesnt sound likely though. Be back tomorrow!!!

I joined facebook as well. Heidi is the name....as if you didnt know haha


----------



## Jai_Jai

hi becki (boothh) yeh Jenna is meeee sorry :blush: i meant to write a note to say on my request :rofl:

how is everyone today?? i had a rough nights sleep - not usual for me and at 5.30am i was throwing up heavily in bathroom - didnt make the first bit tho no that ended up in my glass :rofl: ooooopsie


----------



## Boothh

i feel rather productive actually, not having OH to lie in bed with on a saturday morning made me get up at 7.45am completly cleaned out my bedroom, sorted all old clothes out and threw loads away, managed to collect three bags of rubbish, my backs hurting now so im lying down for a little bit, just sent my mum off to get me mcdonalds breakfast, when OH gets here im gonna get him to move the sofa out of my room into the garage so we can strip the walls and to make way for the new bed :) 
my hospital bag arrived today so im gunna put in the stuff i have already and make a list of what i still need to get, then when we go shopping later im gonna get some non bio and make a start on the huge mountain of baby things that need washing, :) 
i think the nesting is kicking in im normally the lazest person everrr, 
whats everyone else planning for today then? xx


----------



## Vici

Wowsers, i can't believe how much you girls can chat!! :rofl:

Sorry i've been missing, had some bad news, my mums BFs neice was told on her 11th birthday that she had bone cancer or leukimia (sp). Shes been under the consultant for ages and all other tests are negative so she's off to Addenbrookes hospital, bless her little heart! And all after her doc initially told her mum it was growing pains!! Just praying they've made a mistake and she'll be OK.

Then woke up this morning and the bloody heat has killed 7 of our fish :( 5 golden orf and 2 koi :() Shaun will be working busily (is that a word) tomorrow to get the new mahoosive one done along with the shed and filter housing so we can get them in the big one!! :(

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Vici

Right just had a catch up :D 

Sam - glad all is OK with Elinor, you are so strong, think i'd have folded by now :)

Shadow - I am soooooo with you on the feet! Mine are ridiculous today!! Faaaar too hot :(

Ashnbump - i love you big tattoo on your side, that must have killed

Heidi - i'm afraid I did have a wee chuckle at ricardo :D :rofl:

I've not got any tats! Too much of a wuss and worried that it'd always be there!! My mum had a lovely one about 2 months ago, i'll get a pic :)


----------



## joeyjo

The first September mummy ahs had her baby at 28weeks - there's a thread! All doing well at present.
wonder which of the August Mummies will "pop" first!?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Boothh - wow very productive!!! I have the productive head on but have yet to do anything productive - i will be cleaning the house and tidying up today and then we are going to oour friends for din dins tonight :D cant wait!!! I am a little tired right now though.

Vici - sorry about ur Mums BF niece thats really sad i hope it was a mistake but if not i hope they manage to sort it all out quickly - its a miracle what they can do now!!! :hugs: how u feeling anyway? sickness died down?

joeyjo - eeeeeeek 28 weeks gosh thats scary!!!! we are all at least 30 weeks now right so FX we should all be ok if something happens.....hope we all get to 36 though :hugs: pray for sept mummy - gosh due in sept and born in june that is scary!!!


----------



## Vici

Yeah not feeling too bad, still got the sickness but its not been as bad! Having terrible trouble sleeping tho and was up at 4am yesterday!! Got my dad coming over in a bit to bring my birthday present, woo hoo :D DF has had to go help out some old work friends refitting a shop as one of them has just heard his dad has had a massive heart attack. Trouble is, his parents live in France but his mum is here on holiday so he's trying to get her home. Never rains but it bloody pours!!


----------



## rubyrose

Joeyjo - i hope its me I've had enough!!!

Hope all you girls are well xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww Vici thats awful hun - hope he can get his Mum home!!

is it your birthday??? ooooooooooh congrats babe!! Happy Birthday!!! :cake:


----------



## elly75

Ohh Happy Birthday!

And hello Hopalong! Welcome! :hi:

Edit: On a completely different note, I have a quickie question for you ladies! Do you feel any pressure or heaviness down below (like lower part of your tummy)? I've been feeling that this morning and it seems the little one has dropped a little when comparing a photo today versus a previous one -- we're taking shots to record this journey.


----------



## Mary Jo

Elly, I felt that about a week ago, took some pics and he definitely looked a bit lower. I felt the pressure and a hard lump (his head) right above my pubic line. Midwife confirmed he'd moved head down. But he's still all up in my ribs (not painful, I have big ribs!) with his arse.


----------



## m_t_rose

I haven't been feeling any pressure down low yet and I know that I am carrying way higher this week than last week. He seems to be snuggled up right under my ribs. I really hope he gets into the right position soon so I can breathe a bit easier. 

Wow you ladies sure are talkative sometimes. I only got up to go pee and then I decided to check out the August mummies thread and have been reading for the past 45 minutes. 

Last night I helped my cousin move. Well I cleaned while everyone else moved stuff but now I have a super sore back and all I want to do if float in a pool all day long. Now all I have to do is find someone who will invite me over to their pool for the day

-Michelle


----------



## Jai_Jai

nutty i see ur lurking :D how r u today? i've got some cherries here :rofl:


----------



## elly75

Thanks much! :)

As for a pool, no luck here at the house although there's a community center just down the street. I don't have a swimsuit that'll fit me anymore though. 

Shopping trip! :rofl:


----------



## Vici

Jai_Jai said:


> awww Vici thats awful hun - hope he can get his Mum home!!
> 
> is it your birthday??? ooooooooooh congrats babe!! Happy Birthday!!! :cake:

No hun, tomorrow. :D

His mum was due to fly back tomorrow so she's driven her hire car back to airport while he's trying to sort her flights! If not she'll just hopefully buy a new ticket. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, I'd love to go swimming, too (not today as am at work) but next week, but I never bothered getting a maternity swimsuit and now I wonder if it's worth it... but if it's going to be hot (and the forecast is for hot) maybe it will be... hmmm. am pretty sure I won't fit my old one, it's a tankini and the bottom bit might be ok but doubt the top will be decent :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

wow....i had a ton of pages to read thru!!! u can sure chat alot!!

ooooo jen.....drooling over ur cherries lol....got a cherry muller corner in the fridge...might just have to have that later!!

cleck I LOVE ur cherry tattoo....very cute!!

i dont have any tattoos tho....only had my ears n eyebrow pierced.
i still had my eyebrow pierced when Kai was born n i was thinking about taking it out....but before i had chance to decide.....i accidentally ripped it out one day when i was brushing my hair!!! :rofl:

nice work on ricardo shadow lol

cant believe a september mummy popped before one of us!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

I know Nutty, it's weird to think that a September mummy has her baby already!! I too am wondering who will be first of us lot... I used to think it was really likely that Vince would make quite an early appearance, but I'm not so sure any more - I think he is too comfy in there and enjoying mummy being in so much pain :rofl:

I wouldn't mind being one of the first though! lol Cleck, maybe if I do pop first then I'll finally get to start a club thread before you get there eh?! :rofl: hehehe - Is there a place in the forums to have mum and baby groups?? It'll be soooo weird to have to move out of pregnancy forums!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

elly75 said:


> Do you feel any pressure or heaviness down below (like lower part of your tummy)? I've been feeling that this morning and it seems the little one has dropped a little when comparing a photo today versus a previous one -- we're taking shots to record this journey.

I feel that on and off all the time. But he's still moving around in there, sometimes he's up top, sometimes he's rolled up in a ball in the middle, but most of the time he's down low, but he's still breech. Imagine legs and a bum being really far down rather than just a head! I want him to turn around gosh darn it. Stubborn little booger. :D


----------



## hopalong

Thanks Elly75 :D
As for the pressure/heavyness feeling I get it loads, especially when I'm walking.


----------



## costgang

hey everyone, dont usually post here, as i never have anything very interesting going on:cry: im sooo sad, anyway, ive developed gest diabetes, have to take insulin twice a day and monitor 7 times:cry: and ive got to see the consultant next week and they have said i cant have baby in my local midwife hospital and will have to go to the big one, ive already had 2 babies, the last one took less than an hour to get here!! so they will have to start me off again with this one as we dont live near the big hospital and they doubt i will get there in time, also coz he prob gonna be big they will start me early, which hopefully means i have less than 7 weeks to go, woohoo:happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey Costgang :) Nice to see you in here! 
How exciting that you probably don't have long to go now!! Sorry bout the GD though, that sucks :( Did you have it with either of your other pregnancies? 

:hugs:
Shadow xx


----------



## costgang

no shadow, but i do tend to eat to many sweets,and crap!! were going on holiday monday aswell, its gonna be sooo hard to be good, ive told oh that once ive had baby he is goin to take me to tgi friday and im gonna have dessert on their menu:rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Gesh... away a day and a half and it takes me over an hour to get caught up...

Sam.. I am sooo glad the contractions stopped for you and all is calm now... what a relief.... :happydance:

Heidi... that blinkie that shadow created is soo funny.. I love it :rofl:

Vici... that is so sad about your friend of the family... how very scary... life is so precious isn't it...

Shadow... hope the swelling goes down... mine always gets worse if I have had too much sodium in a day.. or was on my feet too much... I was the coordinator for my friends wedding yesterday... on my feet running all day... this morning I could push in on my ankle and there as a dent left in my skinn when I moved my finger... really gross and funny too...8-[

Cleckner... enjoy OH being home... make the most of it....:lol:

Elly... I too have that pressure... the babies little head is right down in the shoot and bouncing on my bladder (my doc confirmed it at the last appointment)... anytime I have to walk for a while I worry I will pee my pants... :blush: and I kind of hold on to the lower portion of my bump because it feels better...

Costgang... sorry about the diabetes... but you are nearing the end .. so it shouldn't be too long that you have to stress about it...:hugs:

Lots of you guys have tatoos... I have always wanted one... something to do with my maiden name of Rainey... but just have never followed through with it... :shrug:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay so I signed off really fast Friday because DH called and said I could come get him early! :happydance: And we definately made up for lost time. 4 times to be exact.:rofl::rofl: But I just dropped him back off for his next round of being gone so I'm back and ready to catch up. :cry: Not that I don't love you girls of course! :blush: I'm just gonna read down the missed stuff and comment as I go in one huge post. So this may end up super long. 

ashnbump- LOVE the tats hun!! I love all the detail on your side piece. Beautiful coloring. 

Sam_Star- I am SO glad your back and doing well. I was definately worried about you. :hugs: Your baby girl better stick in there for quite some time still. 

Shadow- OMG about Ricardo...:rofl::rofl: 

Vici-Happy birthday!!! Hope it was a good one for you!!

Looks like I have to do some adding on facebook of all you new lovely girls getting onto the group that I don't have on my friends list yet! :happydance: I love looking through pictures of everyone. :blush:

And oh my goodness about a September mummy giving birth already. She was under SO much stress though that I'm really not surprised. I am definately praying for her and her little girl. The August mummies have been very fortunate that none of us have popped yet. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it stays that way. I am hoping to go overdue myself as DH is in and out for the next month so it would be the worst thing in the world if he was gone and I went into labor!!


----------



## cleckner04

Also, DH was home on a perfect day as it is 34 weeks exactly for me and I take all my bump pictures on the exact four week mark because I'm obsessive compulsive like that. :rofl::rofl: So here is my latest picture!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

You look so good! I love the bump


----------



## overcomer79

and you still sleep on your back cleck?? I can't do it and I think I might be smaller...not sure...


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I *can* sleep on my back, and do on accident, but I've been trying not to since I kept hearing and reading that you're not supposed to after 16 weeks. But, I can't really help it, because I go to sleep on my side with my pregnancy pillow and wake up and my pillow's on the floor and I'm on my back. :dohh: At least it's not my stomach that I'm rolling onto though.

P.S. I bought a buttload of grapes today (or, really, my OH bought them for me), and I have a feeling that I'll have finished them by the end of the day tomorrow! Soooo yummy. And I've been wanting grapes for a while now. I think they're my favorite fruit. Red grapes, anyway.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Grapes sound sooo good! Yummy.

I wake up sometimes on my back and roll on my side, I just think its not comfortable anyway I lay so it doesnt matter :lol:

I am watching Riding The Bus With My Sister, and I do not know why, but I am just in tears!! Its....odd haha, good movie though!


----------



## tmr1234

Cleckner u look like you have doped to me.

sorry cant rember any thing else i had to read so meny pages lol

had a very busy but fun day yesterday went to my mum and dads took my son and nice to the park then to see the pets there then on to feed 100's of big gees then back to my sisters so son and nice could play then back home did all the clothes washing ironed it all and cleand out the kichen from top to bottem sat down at 8pm and i was in so much pain taking it easy today i think. 

my mum and sister think i will have baby in 2wks i seid as long as it is after i get my tens throw wich its being sent out on the 9th so 12days i dnt care.


----------



## Sam_Star

Talking about sleeping positions..... I have woken up a few times kind of on my stomach :shy: 
I say kind of because i have my one leg up kind of in fetal position so i am _tilted_ to one side but i still feel bad :(
Anyone else having problems :sex: because oftheir bumps?? My DH wont go ontop because he feels like he is crushing the baby :sad2:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICI XXXX :cake:


----------



## elly75

Love the bump piccies and it does look like you've dropped a bit, Cleck!

With sleeping positions, I find myself on my left side but the big body pillow helps as I curl up to it. One of the cats though is finding it very comfy as well so we're both using it. :rofl:

Sam, as to your question, slightly having issues. I think we've just stuck with the one position since I've gotten bigger and it's easier (no worries about squishing baby or anything).

Vici, although I said this the other day, I'll say it again. Happy Birthday! :)

Heidi, finding I'm getting emotional over lots of stuff (ended up crying after listening to 'I will take care of you' by Amy Sky on the radio the other day).


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> and you still sleep on your back cleck?? I can't do it and I think I might be smaller...not sure...

Yup I still sleep on my back! Sometimes I put a pillow under my knees so my legs are propped up a bit and that makes it even more comfy to sleep on my back. I am a horrible sleeper to begin with, take hours to fall asleep, etc. So sleeping on my side is like a nightmare to me because I already have trouble falling asleep as it is. I've always envied my DH who can fall asleep in literally one minute. He just lays down and he's out like a lightbulb. :hissy:


----------



## cleckner04

Sam_Star- as for position issues, we've had a couple of laughs when we realized I was too big to be on top and several other positions have become impossible.. It's worth just toying around till you can find something comfortable. :blush:


----------



## Boothh

i still sleep on my back too or on my front with my leg up, my midwife said to me if you can sleep on your back or like that without being uncomfortable then you obviously arnt trapping anything so its not dangerous, 

lucky cleck 4times haha, and i only got 3 :rofl:

i cant go on top anymore cus i feel too fat like im squashing OH ha, and i cant really move very well either, 

we still do him on top most of the time he just holds himself up abit, but weve been doing spoons alot recently too which is more comfy and less awkward, plus i dont have to move very much which suits me just fine lmao, 

iv had awful back ache all weekend and had to keep having naps, i keep forgetting to take my iron so i need to start remembering again because i think the anemia is starting to get on top of me again, :(

iv had so many tablets to take this week that its just slipped my mind!

took all the babies clothes and bedding/blankets etc out of hiding so i can wash them all and clean out the dresser and paint it, 
he has sooo many! filled up 2 of those big blue bags from ikea, and i have only bought a couple of 0-3 items, all the rest is tiny baby, newborn and first size!
im scared of taking the tags off now cus i feel like he wont wear it all and i want to be able to sell it on, not sure what to do ? 

xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Its hard for me and OH to get comfy when we do it haha. I get on top, but then my asthma kicks in and he laughs because I cant breathe and I have an attack haha. So we do it from behind and he hates RICARDO, so he laughs, Him on top is a no go, since he is ARCHED haha, now we do it from the side, bada-bing haha


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh said:


> i still sleep on my back too or on my front with my leg up, my midwife said to me if you can sleep on your back or like that without being uncomfortable then you obviously arnt trapping anything so its not dangerous.

Honestly, people are WAY too paranoid about the whole back sleeping thing. Your body knows exactly when it's time to turn over. I never heard so much fear about sleeping on the back in pregnancy until I joined this site and I've had tons of pregnant friends. All with healthy babies now. If you can still sleep on your back comfortably, don't be made to feel guilty. I read one place about sleeping on the left side to keep from cutting off the flow to the placenta. My placenta IS on my left side so that makes no sense. :rofl: When I DO feel the urge to roll on my side, it is always to the right. Weird. :dohh:



Boothh said:


> lucky cleck 4times haha, and i only got 3 :rofl:

4 times in 2 days mind you. He's not a machine. :rofl::rofl: IMO,a good sexual experience takes a good 45 minutes or more so to the girls saying they go three times in one day, you must not do anything else with your days. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Its hard for me and OH to get comfy when we do it haha. I get on top, but then my asthma kicks in and he laughs because I cant breathe and I have an attack haha. So we do it from behind and he hates RICARDO, so he laughs, Him on top is a no go, since he is ARCHED haha, now we do it from the side, bada-bing haha

LOL about Ricardo getting in the way. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## kaygeebee

Agree that people are too paranoid about the back sleeping thing. You are safe too sleep however is comfortable!!

In the last couple of weeks, I've found that being on my back for more than a few minutes is uncomfortable, and I naturally move onto my side.


----------



## Boothh

lmao! cleck my OH actually does say to me quite often, 'bec!, im not a machine!' 
hahahahaa, i must have a high sex drive ¬_¬


----------



## smith87999

this may be TMI...:blush: but our favorite:sex: position is him standing on the floor.. and me on the corner of the bed... (pillows can be used too to acheive the correct height.. works nice so he isn't bumping the bump...:rofl:


----------



## smith87999

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: about little ricardo....that is hilarious... sounds like she is too much fun to get rid of or change....:rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooooooooh this is good for me to come in on the conversation :D cos well you know ladies that my DF has been a little scared to ahem make it count!!! well cleck I am no longer jealous cos we just had :sex: :wohoo: :yipee: I am sooooo freaking happy right now it has been omg about 3 or 4 months!!!! :wohoo: it was amazing!!! I cried after :blush: but boy oh boy do i feel like i did the very first time!!!! :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha I know, I can not change Ricardo, ever!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> 4 times in 2 days mind you. He's not a machine. :rofl::rofl: IMO,a good sexual experience takes a good 45 minutes or more so to the girls saying they go three times in one day, you must not do anything else with your days. :rofl::rofl:

Well, it's certainly not three times _every_ day, but it's been done.... And I totally disagree. 45 minutes would hurt me too much. :blush:

(I'd rather waste most of my day on something that I REALLY enjoy too... and NOT cleaning and cooking and whatnot. :D Which sounds more fun?)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

You girls are crazy, I do it once a day and I am like "Yuck, get off me!" Haha. I hope my drive comes back once Caylee is born!

Soooooo I was going through my date book with my sister..when I realized my doctor is going to induce me....in about 30 days!!!!!!!!!!! Ah I am really...really nervous now haha I feel so unprepared!


----------



## cleckner04

Heidi- I would be nervous too!! Ahhh!! I cannot believe how fast this is all going. But I've seen your nursery so I know you are definately ready! :happydance:

Jai Jai- Woo!!! :happydance::happydance: Gotta love hearing about :sex: that is so good it brings you to tears!! Congrats hun! :hugs:

Smith- We tend to use that method quite a bit with him standing and me at the edge. It definately does the trick! :blush:


Lot's of sex talk in here lately. hehe. So i'm gonna go a completely different direction and post a picture of the onsies that DH and I tie dyed a few weeks ago. We were walking in walmart and I saw the tie dye kit and I just thought what would be cuter than little tie dyed baby clothes. :rofl: So this is the result of our crafty fun!


----------



## Boothh

its tooooo hot bloody hell, i feel huge today too especially after a huge dinner of lasagne, chips and garlic bread, i really want a bath but im too hot for it, but i really cant stand in the shower anymore i have to sit on the edge of the bath for half of the time, still not long left now and it will all be worth it :)


----------



## cleckner04

Aww Boothh :hugs: A nice tall glass of ice water usually helps me when I'm overheated. Or perhaps a cool bath if your craving a bath?


----------



## angelstardust

cleckner04 said:


> Lot's of sex talk in here lately. hehe. So i'm gonna go a completely different direction and post a picture of the onsies that DH and I tie dyed a few weeks ago. We were walking in walmart and I saw the tie dye kit and I just thought what would be cuter than little tie dyed baby clothes. :rofl: So this is the result of our crafty fun!


They are so cute!!! And bright!!! I may have to steal your idea :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks! They were super fun and easy to do! If you decide to try it, post some pictures of yours too!! :happydance:


----------



## overcomer79

I'm not paranoid about sleeping on my back. It just hurts like h3ll when I do!


----------



## angelstardust

Cleckner, they are very summery! I like. 

I am comfier on my back, sleeping on my side seems to pull at my bump and I end up with bad ligament pain, even with pillows under it. I do need a pillow under my knees though. 

Anyone had a GTT? I've got one on Thursday as I had 3+ glucose last week at day care.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Those are sooo cute. I am in love with those onsies!!!!!! :D :D I think that is a super cute idea.

I just finished packing her hospital bag and put it in the carseat in her room:) I also got my hospital bag packed almost now too, I need to run to the store and get maternity pads and a nursing bra and some crossword puzzle books. 

I also started to use my birthing ball nightly now, it is so relaxing. I am in love with it. I just sit and roll on it while watching a tv show or movie and when I am done I am ready for bed and I crash haha.


----------



## jelr

Hey everyone

Well I had a great weekend. I turned the big 30 ye sterday and 20 of us went out for a meal which included all my family and close friends from down here, we are going for another one next weekend with DH's family and all our close friends from where he is from (it is about an hour away). We then all came back for drinks in our house well I was on 7 up but i still enjoyed it. It was so nice to have everyone around and DH has spoiled me all weekend and I got lots of beautiful jewellery and flowers from everyone. Unfortunately though DH had my eternity ring made a few months ago and it wouldn't fit me as my hands are so swollen these days along with my feet.

Shadow: I hear ya on the swollen feet, my ankles just dont exist anymore ha ha. My nurse said that you need to have the odemia and high blood pressure and protein all at the same time for PE, so you should be okay if the protein is gone.

Clecker: I also sleep on my back, not that much as I was never comfortable on my back, but again my nurse said that they only recommend you not to sleep on your back to stop it blocking the blood flow on some of the main arteries but that you would actually feel if LO was doing this, that in fact you would even wake yourself up if it was a problem.

Heidi: LMAO at Ricardo ha ha and your OH. Congrats on doing ur hospital bag. I hope to buy the last few bits next week when I finish work and then get it all washed and packed.

Booth: I hear ya on the heat, I woke up this morning soaked to the skin it was so humid and I even threw up, which I haven't done all the pregnancy and I think it was totally down to overheating. I found a cold face cloth on my wrists and forehead helped a lot.

Nutty: Yep it was me that said about juicing but the spinich would be even better cooked as normal if you can eat it. I just juice cause I can't stand any veg.

Angelstardust: Sorry I can't help with the GTT as they dont do them here in Ireland unless there very high levels of glucose in the urine. Hope it goes well for you though.

Samstar: I'm so glad your contractions are gone and that Elinor is staying put.

Smith: Cheers for the position idea, must try that one ha ha. We are also finding it more and more uncomfortable to manage things in that department.

Viki: It seems we share a birthday. Happy birthday honey, hope you had a good one. :hug:

Jai Jai: Delighted you and DH got things heated up the weekend and especially it was so good it brought you to tears, good on ya.

OMG cannot believe one of the September mummies have given birth. Hope everything is well with them and LO. Well I did catch up on everything but can't remember anymore at all. I am wrecked today after such a busy day yesterday.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Happy Late Birthday!!!!!!!!!! :D Sound slike you had a great time..bummer about the swollen hands and feet :( such a pain!


----------



## jelr

Thanks Heidi - Ah am used to the feet now they are like that so long. Was ragin the ring wouldn't fit though, but sure it will be like getting a new present all over again when LO arrives he he.


----------



## tmr1234

angelstardust i had a GTT and passed out i will never have it done agane are you having the 2hr one?

Clecker there really cute

jelr happy belated b'day

well 5 weeks togo cant wait now iam really wishing the days away now and know that i shouldnt and just spend time with my son. 

got told yesterday that the MIL is coming here when i go in labour (they only live around the cornner) so have to clean the house so it sarkels every where as she is 1 of thow people that look down if there is any dirt at all. not that my house is dirty. Iam really worrying about leaving my son when i do go in as he has never been away from us apart from school and a few hrs at granma's. 

Didnt get much sleep last night was SO HOT!! and OH was just fast asleep then when i finly did fall in to a nice sleep he cudled up to me and made me more hot arrgggg felt like kicking him out of the bed lol.

iv been useing my birth ball for 2weeks now really helps with my back and hips


----------



## cleckner04

Morning girls! :wave: I've been up since 3:30 this morning. I can't get back to sleep. I have the worst sore throat today. And my nose keeps draining back into my throat so I'm thinking that is why it's sore. :dohh: It was a little sore yesterday but today is definately worse. I'm thinking if it doesn't get better in another two to three days, I'm heading into the doctor. It is definately chicken soup for me today! 

TMR- What exactly do you do on the birth ball? I have been using mine for the past few days and I just sit there and bounce cause it's fun. :rofl: It's like I can't just sit there without bouncing on it. This isn't bad for baby is it?! 

Jelr- Happy late birthday!! 

Angelstardust- I had my GTT a few weeks back. It wasn't nearly as bad as what everyone makes it out to be IMO. Just don't go in there thinking it will be awful because it's not the worst thing in the world. And bring something to read while you have to wait cause it is boring. :hugs:

Overcomer- I wasn't calling you paranoid. I hope you don't think I was. I was talking about girls that freak out because they accidentally roll on their back in the night and they somehow think they've hurt their baby. As if sleeping on your back is the worst thing in the world and their babies are going to be traumatized. :rofl: You see those threads popping up quite frequently on here.


So it's been pretty quiet in here the past two days. I'm assuming it's just from the weekend and everyone was out staying busy!! I hope you all had a great one!


----------



## tmr1234

bouncing is good and good when in labur aswell i just roll my hips bounc and just sit


----------



## joeyjo

Cleckner: bouncing helps to settle and move bub down into a pelvis a bit apparently. I got told not to bounce toomuch whilst bub was still breech just to sit on the ball leaning forward and resting elbows on knees to create space, they didn't want bub settling down in my pelvis in a breech position if possible!

Now bub has turned they are happy for me to bounce


----------



## cleckner04

Oh, maybe I shouldn't bounce than cause I have no clue if she's head down or not. :dohh: It's just so fun though! :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

morning.....

jelr....i bought some spinach!!!:rofl: just need to decide how im guna cook it :)

i hear u all on being too hot! im sat here with my water vegging on the couch!

feet n hands have swelled up and my fingers look so funny!! like sausages that r going to pop with little nails on the end! :rofl:


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

My feet are like blimming elephant feet! I can barely walk on them. I swear, this last 10 weeks is draaaaagggging! As soon as I hit 36 weeks, I'm gonna start some serious 'get baby out' actions


----------



## Aunty E

Hi ladies! OH is finally home after four weeks in Japan. Shame he's leaving again on Friday :( Oh well, he's working in London mostly after the baby comes. CT no better, but only a week or so until my physio appointment. Running my wrists and hands under cold water has been working wonders when it wakes me in the night though - doesn't make it totally better but it does reduce the pain and burning sensation. 

Am more and more convinced that Imogen is going to show up at 38 weeks. I've put it down on the page now, so if she does, everyone has to admit that I was right and first babies don't always go overdue. If not, I'll probably be so miserable and puffy that I won't care that I look like an idiot.

I was very brave this morning and asked for a seat on the bus. On the way home on friday I didn't, and my bump really really ached everytime we went over a pothole or braked suddenly, and I don't want to strain anything. So I must get over my englishness and ask for special treatment. It's only for another few weeks (hopefully!).

Am off to another wedding in three weeks and I think that maybe I will have to get a different dress to the one I wore to the wedding in April. It fits, and still looks quite pretty, but the big fat ankles rather detract from the look. I reckon I'll be more comfortable in a maxi dress which hides the fatty ankles. Big tip from me - Gap have some stripey jersey skirts in the sale, which have a big stretchy waistband that should roll down, but you can roll it up to cover your bump = instant maternity skirt :) Only a tenner, and cute as the dickens according to my lodger.


----------



## cleckner04

Nuttymummy...Mmmm spinach sounds so good. :blush: With cheese melted on top. Mmmm *drools*


----------



## cleckner04

Aunty E aww I didn't realize your OH was gone as well! :hugs: And he leaves again friday? Make the next few days count than!! :happydance: It always sucks when they are gone but makes it that much better when they come back. Like you appreciate eachother so much more when you know you'll have to be apart again. :cry:


----------



## nuttymummy

cheese on top!!! i didnt even think of that!!

mmmmmm uve just given me a good idea!!! cheesy pasta n spinach!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I tend to add cheese to just about everything. Probably not good for me but it's just SOOO good!


----------



## Shiv

Hi ladies - howis everyone today? hot? I can cope fine during the day but struggle to sleep at night when it is so warm!!

Did everyone have a nice weekend? Happy birthday to Vici and jelr - I hope you were treated like princesses!

jelr - how is your dad doing these days?

Cleck and booth- both very impressive on the "making it count" front. I am afraid to day I am too hot and bothered to even contemplate it! Poor OH!!

I had to take my engagement and wedding rings off yesterday as my fingers swelled up like sausages and I was scared they'd get stuck! It is teh first time Ihave ever taken off my weding ring since we got married - so it feels very weird. I just hope i manage to remember where I have put them!!

I have just been invited to go to Wimbledon on Wednesday (which is men's quater finals day) My friend has Centre court tickets so I will get to see andy Murray play (assuming he wins today) and hopefully Federer etc. Will be great, although I am worried about the heat - apparently it is gon abe over 30 degrees. Think I am gonn ago and buy myself a big straw hat (it won't suit me but needs must!)

Erm not much more news this end - gonna go and get some lunch - I think I am gonna have cereal becasue the ice cold milk is apealing!!

Enjoy the sunshine safely everyone! xx


----------



## Cassiewuk

Hi

I am due on the 16 August do not know whether its a boy or girl


----------



## ashnbump

welcome into august mummies cassiewuk, i'm sure u'll feel at home here in no time lol!

also well done to you not findin out the flavor of your bump! i was too impatient :rofl: xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Welcome!!! :D


----------



## cleckner04

Shiv- I had to take my rings off as well two weeks ago. :cry: I feel really bad because I love them SOO much but now I have a big cubic zirconia engagement ring on that I bought really cheap instead. It's absolutely huge like a 3 carat center stone. :rofl::rofl: I keep waving it in DH's face saying 'oh what a pretty ring' even though you can tell it's glass. LOL! :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone :(.

I woke up to a sick dog AGAIN this morning and had enough of it so took him (walked) to the vet. The dog food we had been feeding him was making him sick and we took him off of it four days ago but it still did some damage apparently. I have to steam clean my house. My steam cleaner (my mom's actually) is very heavy and I have to do the steps as he got sick on them as well and I can't wait til OH gets home to do it. I am just upset right now and really hope I don't fall. I just don't know what to do...


----------



## cleckner04

Ok girls. So I just blew my nose and my snot is yellow. Sorry for the TMI. But my snot is yellow, it keeps draining back into my throat making my throat hurt bad. Is this a sinus infection? And if so will it hurt my LO? I don't have any plans to go into the doctor. I just figured I would drink tons of fluids, eat some oranges, and pray like hell that it goes away on it's own because I REALLY hate taking medicine as it is, and even more so with the LO in there. I had anti-nausea meds back when I was getting sick alot but I refused to take them cause I feel like medication is the devil. :rofl:

EDIT: I'm also growing in a wisdom tooth at the same time right now so my gums on the right side hurt. :rofl: I feel like an infant. I think I am falling apart all at once.


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> Hi everyone :(.
> 
> I woke up to a sick dog AGAIN this morning and had enough of it so took him (walked) to the vet. The dog food we had been feeding him was making him sick and we took him off of it four days ago but it still did some damage apparently. I have to steam clean my house. My steam cleaner (my mom's actually) is very heavy and I have to do the steps as he got sick on them as well and I can't wait til OH gets home to do it. I am just upset right now and really hope I don't fall. I just don't know what to do...

I wouldn't do it at all hun. Don't be lifting heavy things. Just put your feet up and rest and make your OH do it when he gets home. :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

cleckner04 said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :(.
> 
> I woke up to a sick dog AGAIN this morning and had enough of it so took him (walked) to the vet. The dog food we had been feeding him was making him sick and we took him off of it four days ago but it still did some damage apparently. I have to steam clean my house. My steam cleaner (my mom's actually) is very heavy and I have to do the steps as he got sick on them as well and I can't wait til OH gets home to do it. I am just upset right now and really hope I don't fall. I just don't know what to do...
> 
> I wouldn't do it at all hun. Don't be lifting heavy things. Just put your feet up and rest and make your OH do it when he gets home. :hugs:Click to expand...

I wish I could but the house smells!! He is going to be crated until he shows signs of improving. I may call my neighbor over to help me or at least make sure nothing happens.


----------



## Boothh

i know this is weird but i would so be a major solvent abuser if i wasnt pregnant right now, 

were decorating and im loving the smells of everything, paint, stripper, turps, varnish, wallpaper paste, i really really cant get enough of it, i find myself walking round B&Q inhaling as much as i can because of all that decoratey smell, 

and also iv developed this thing of sucking water out of sponges, 

is anyone else craving smells?

its also anything like bleachy things cleaning products etc especially ironing water! haha, x


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, Boothh, I love those smells as well (but then I always did). right now I am going mad for Polytar shampoo (coal tar). Amazing :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

i obviously wouldnt be sticking my nose right upto the bottles or anything so i suppose its alright as i cant really avoid it anyway?


----------



## ashnbump

Boothh said:


> and also iv developed this thing of sucking water out of sponges,


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

booth, i love this, its so random lol! I'm not doing anythin like this but i do sit and smell my shampoo's in the bottle :blush: lol xx


----------



## Boothh

hahah iv had to buy loads of new sponges for this habit and ill be standing over the sink rinsing the sponge and sucking it, OH just gives me the weirdest look and calls me mental hahahahaha, its so good though!! i was thinking about doing it for weeks and weeks before i actually did it ha, x


----------



## overcomer79

I guess Topaz is our first august mommy??


----------



## Boothh

overcomer79 said:


> I guess Topaz is our first august mommy??

i was just thinking that!


----------



## overcomer79

yea, even though she isn't on the list, she is only a week ahead of me!


----------



## Boothh

gahh im further than that now, my mum had my sister 5weeks early and we were sayin god if that happens to me the baby will be here in 2weeks!


----------



## Aunty E

I was thinking that it was odd that we hadn't had an August mummy yet...what a healthy and lucky bunch we must be :)


----------



## Gabrielle

First August mommy!:) So happy her baby is doing well. And we all thought i would be the first mommy! hehe. My last baby came a week ago from now so its so NICE to be past that! I have a feeling he's goin gto hang out for awhile yet. Hopefully my gut instincts are right. Sick of sitting around though and taking all these meds!


----------



## nuttymummy

i was just come in and say i thought topaz was our first mummy!! but i looked thru the list and couldnt find her!!
yay...its so exciting to know the august mummies are finally starting to pop!!


----------



## overcomer79

It is kind of scary though!!! I mean WOW!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

She never came in here to be on the list I guess?! I don't know what to do. Should I add her to the list and than put congrats in our title?! Cause technically she never 'joined' our club.


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> It is kind of scary though!!! I mean WOW!!!!

I was just going to say that! I looked at her ticker and than looked at mine and thought OMG. 

*prays to Emma to please not come out yet cause daddy isn't even here most of this month*


----------



## cleckner04

And just as I typed the last post, I start getting braxton hicks. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

I don't know whether to put it or not? I'm confused as to why she never came in to join us fun loving bunch that do nothing but talk about sex and food!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

does anyone know what date she was due?
im due on the 4th...and if its after this, then thats so exciting!! :rofl: OH cant wait for LO to make an appearance!!
and after today i cant really!!! swelled up hands n feet, n WAAAAY too hot!! lol


----------



## smith87999

Vici and Jelr... Happy belated birthday..:cake:

Cleckner ... your little onsies are sooo cute... kids look adorable in tie die..

Overcomer... You be careful on the stairs with that cleaner.. my balance is crappy right now...


As for the swelling... I am starting to get it in my ankles... push in with you finger and a dent is left in the skin...:sick: nice....


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl::rofl: Come on. Sex and food is what makes the world a wonderful place. :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

i dont know if you should, only cus she never joined and she isnt an august mummy either now so..


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> does anyone know what date she was due?
> im due on the 4th...and if its after this, then thats so exciting!! :rofl: OH cant wait for LO to make an appearance!!
> and after today i cant really!!! swelled up hands n feet, n WAAAAY too hot!! lol

She's only like 33 weeks along. EEK!


----------



## overcomer79

I'm guessing the 16th or around there because I'm 32 weeks due the 24th.


----------



## nuttymummy

oooo she was due after me then!! 
ive got a feeling i might not be an august mummy....im due on the 4th, but my son came 2 weeks early, so if this little missy follows....il be a 'july mummy' does that mean ill get kicked out? lol


----------



## Kimberly28

Haha. I agree Gabby. I thought you would be first as well! Glad you're not though. The longer our babies stay put the better it will be for them. ;) I too am kinda worried about premature labor because with my first one, I went into labor for the first time with him at 32 weeks which is this coming Friday. But after 3 weeks bed rest he decided the heck with waiting and he came at 35 weeks. But luckily the dr is going to take it seriously this time. Especially since there is a history of PTL in my family(my mother with all of us, my sister with her first, and myself with my first). He plans on doing both cervical exams and FFN's at each appt from here on out. Which is good because then it will give me some kind of idea as to when I will actually go into labor. But anyhoo, enough about me! I'm totally excited that we have our first August Mommy now! I wonder who will be next. Hey I've got an idea. Who wants to start a betting/opinion poll as to who we think will be the next one to have theirs and everyone can name a person and date and see who is right, who gets closest, or if anyone ends up being right at all haha. :shrug: Just a thought is all. 
Anyways, hopefully we will all get to hear of Topaz's birthing story and see pics of her new little princess soon! I can't wait! I just LOVE cooing over everyone's pics of their new babies! They're all so adorable!! :D


----------



## overcomer79

cleckner04 said:


> :rofl::rofl: Come on. Sex and food is what makes the world a wonderful place. :rofl:

Well I guess my world only half way goes around!!!! I do a lot of eating...maybe making up for the lack of the other...


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah in her post it says the baby was born 33+1 on Thursday. I just calculated she would've been due August 12.


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Come on. Sex and food is what makes the world a wonderful place. :rofl:
> 
> Well I guess my world only half way goes around!!!! I do a lot of eating...maybe making up for the lack of the other...Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Boothh

nuttymummy said:


> oooo she was due after me then!!
> ive got a feeling i might not be an august mummy....im due on the 4th, but my son came 2 weeks early, so if this little missy follows....il be a 'july mummy' does that mean ill get kicked out? lol

i didnt mean it like that i just mean like weve all been together for months now so its different compared to someone that never joined the thread, in the same way as the people that have never posted since being added to the list, so we wont know what happens to them, x


----------



## overcomer79

no no tracey...you will always be an august "mummy" :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

o i know u didnt mean it that way boothh....i was just wondering what the terms were :rofl:

hell...i could be in labour on my 22nd birthday!! :shock:


----------



## overcomer79

omg...i'm 32 weeks!!! AHHHHHH!!!


----------



## overcomer79

nuttymummy said:


> o i know u didnt mean it that way boothh....i was just wondering what the terms were :rofl:
> 
> hell...i could be in labour on my 22nd birthday!! :shock:

young whippersnapper!!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I agree with Boothh. Heidi and Shadow we know won't be August mummies and they definately aren't getting kicked out. We'll still start a thread in babies and toddlers section or somewhere of that nature and we will just have the ones that don't go in august as 'honorary august members'. Or something to that extent. 

Kinda like Georgie is in here. Although we haven't heard from Georgie much lately. I saw on Facebook that Georgie is getting induced in like two more days though so keep an eye out for her announcement!! 

And the girls that get on here just to get their name on the list and than don't contribute, we'll try to avoid that in our new group because there is no point in taking up room on a list when they aren't even active members. Some get on and than that is their only post in the entire forum. Just to get their name on here.


----------



## nuttymummy

lol.

if u give birth on ur due date overcomer will ur babies star sign be Leo? or does it change after that. me n my dad are born in july...my brother in august but we are all still Leo's.
(stubborn lions lol)


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> hell...i could be in labour on my 22nd birthday!! :shock:

OMG for some reason I forgot you were so young. And with your 2nd too!! I'm 22 now and I still feel old. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Random here but has anyone even looked at the August birthstone? I might be offending some of you but honestly, it's quite ugly to me. There are only a few things I've found that were somewhat cute. Green for goodness sake!


----------



## overcomer79

I'm not sure about star signs Tracey. I'm not much into them tbh. All I know is that I'm a gemini! Both my parents are cancers.


----------



## nuttymummy

lol....everyone says i have 'an old head on young shoulders' though, and often get mistaken for being older by the way i act :rofl: although i dont know how coz i can get as giddy as a 3 yr old, and OH thinks im totally bonkers :rofl:

Cleck if u go on ur due date yours will be Leo? my bros birthday is the 7th of august and hes a leo


----------



## overcomer79

cleckner04 said:


> Random here but has anyone even looked at the August birthstone? I might be offending some of you but honestly, it's quite ugly to me. There are only a few things I've found that were somewhat cute. Green for goodness sake!

I thought the same thing cleck!!


----------



## nuttymummy

OMG look what ive just found!!!:

It has long been one of the most hotly debated subjects at the school gate but a study has now confirmed what many parents suspected: summer babies are significantly less likely to be academically successful than their older classmates.

The research by the Institute for Fiscal Studies (IFS) found that children born in August do worse in school tests, are more likely to struggle with reading and writing and then drop out when they reach 16.

The study, based on records for every child in the state school system, concludes that August-born children - particularly girls - are penalised by an "unlucky birth draw" which in extreme cases is leading to children being mistakenly labelled as having special educational needs.

At present children start primary school in the term after their fifth birthday so those born later miss out on whole terms giving them fewer chances to catch up. Instead schools should test their pupils when they reach a certain age instead of just once a year, or even allow pupils to start school a full year later, it suggests.


----------



## nuttymummy

this is what i was looking for!

August	= Peridot(stone), Family happiness(meaning), Lily and gladiolus(birth flower)


----------



## nuttymummy

seems u can get away with a different stone cleck!

August Birthstones
Modern Birthstone - Peridot 
Traditional Birthstone - Sardonyx 
Mystical Birthstone - Diamond 
Ayurvedic Birthstone - Sapphire 
Other Birthstone - Jade (from Elsewhere On Net) 

August Star Sign Stones
Leo (Jul. 23-Aug. 22) 
Birthstone: Tourmaline, Sardonyx, Onyx 
Planetary Stone: Rock Crystal 
Lucky Charms: Peridot, Onyx, Amber 
Virgo (Aug. 23-Sep. 22) 
Birthstone: Jasper, Carnelian, Jade, Sapphire 
Planetary Stone: Citrine 
Lucky Charms: Carnelian, Sardonyx


----------



## cleckner04

I don't know much about signs either. It seems to be more talked about in the UK cause you girls have talked about it before. Around here, it's usually the hippy types of girls that are really into signs and horoscopes and such. :rofl:

And oh my about august babies being mistaken as 'special'.


----------



## leo

hi girls sorry not been about lately my laptop is broke back light keeps going .its playing for now i have been given a section date on due date. so i wont go over due. baby room about done now. and only 2 weeks left at work love to all gem xx


----------



## PinkyLou

Hello. I hope it's not too late to join? My name is Vicki, I am 20, have a 13 month old little girl called Indigo and am due another little girl on August the 16th :)


----------



## cleckner04

I had to google what a sardonyx was. Even uglier than Peridot! :hissy: I love sapphires though. That's my own birthstone cause I was born in September. :happydance:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol i have to admit sardonyx is pretty ugly!!! like sumot u can pick up off a beach :rofl:
i dont mind peridot too much...at least its nicer than sardonyx! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Heeeyyyy girls :D

Hmmm, so an "August mummy" at last! I think you should pm her, Cleck, and say that as she was due in August she is welcome to have a congratulations in the title if she'd like it! I don't think you should just do it, you never know, she might feel a bit odd, like we'd be "stealing her thunder" if we put her name up without her really being in our "club" :D

It is exciting though, and I think that's a cool idea Kim to have a little guessing game!!!

I'll go first... I think Heidi will be next (of those of us who chat frequently in here) and I think me and Gabs will be next after her!! LOL I have no idea really, but that's my guess :winkwink:

Oh and on the topic of a mum and baby group, how about we try to come up with a different "name" for that group, so that whenever we have our little ones (July, Aug or Sept! Or even June, if anyone pops in the next day!!!) if we were due in August and we posted in here to some extent then we'll be welcome there anyway!! The new name could take the form of something to do with being heavily preggers in this stupid heat that most of us are getting at the moment!! Something about melting mummies or something?!? Hehehe just a thought!

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, and MJ is the ULTIMATE authority on star signs!!! :winkwink:

I'm a Capricorn, but I am SOOOO un-capricorn in so many ways!! I always really fancied having a confident little Leo baby, but OH is Cancer so if Vince does end up being Cancer (if he comes before I get induced) then I'd be happy enough with a Cancer :D


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> lol i have to admit sardonyx is pretty ugly!!! like sumot u can pick up off a beach :rofl:
> i dont mind peridot too much...at least its nicer than sardonyx! :rofl:

Agreed! I have found a select few cute peridot rings that I like. I like the lighter version of it. Not so much with the darker ones. And I don't like yellow gold at all with jewelry and alot of them seem to be yellow gold.


----------



## Mary Jo

I am really hoping for a Leo baby, and for that the latest I can have him is August 21st, so 10 days over... It's just that OH and I are both Capricorns and we have our serious side and I think a fun little Leo would be cool, rather than a pernickity Virgo (no offence to Virgos, I have a couple in my life I'm pretty fond of!)


----------



## cleckner04

You girls and your star signs. I honestly could care less. :rofl::rofl: I don't buy into it all.


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> I honestly *could* care less.

:hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: 

CLECKNER!!!!!! Noooo!!!!!!!


*Gets Grammar Police hat on*

:grr: :grr: :grr:

You COULD care less? :rofl: This is my absolute WORST pet peeve, and americans do it ALL THE TIME!!!

:hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## cleckner04

LOL! Wow shadow. Sorry I'm not a proper little englishwoman. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

*sends Cleckner to the corner, wagging finger all the way*

In the *English* language, people have been saying "I couldn't care less" for hundreds of years, meaning that there is no lower level of caring that they can have for a given subject. Then certain other "english-speaking" nationalitites heard this, tried to copy it and got it wrong, not giving any thought to the MEANING of what they were actually saying!!! "I COULD care less" does not make sense!!!! If you COULD care less about it, then surely you WOULD?!??

*Takes Grammar Police hat off and sits down with a sigh*

:rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Haha....I just turned 22 last week.....I THINK.....I'm the youngest one with a thrid on the way?!?!?! hehe.


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> *sends Cleckner to the corner, wagging finger all the way*
> 
> In the *English* language, people have been saying "I couldn't care less" for hundreds of years, meaning that there is no lower level of caring that they can have for a given subject. Then certain other "english-speaking" nationalitites heard this, tried to copy it and got it wrong, not giving any thought to the MEANING of what they were actually saying!!! "I COULD care less" does not make sense!!!! If you COULD care less about it, then surely you WOULD?!??
> 
> *Takes Grammar Police hat off and sits down with a sigh*
> 
> :rofl:

And MJ is calling Virgos anal. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> Haha....I just turned 22 last week.....I THINK.....I'm the youngest one with a thrid on the way?!?!?! hehe.

Oh I think you get the prize on that one Gabs. :rofl: Your like a baby making machine!


----------



## Gabrielle

lol. Thanks. 

Gosh so many of you are due so soon! And many first time mums...how are you all feeling about it??? Nevrous, anxious, scared, excitied....???


----------



## ShadowRat

Of course, my other MAJOR pet peeve is "could of" / "would of" It's HAVE, people!!!!! "Would HAVE" !!!!!!! In speech you can make it "Could've" / "Would've" and yes, that does sound something like "Could of", but it ISN'T!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

And, for that particular malapropism, british english-speakers are every bit as guilty as other english-speakers!

:rofl:

:winkwink:

I'm not a monster, girlies, I promise!!! But some things just get me soooooo mad!!!!

:grr: 


:rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

Mary Jo said:


> I am really hoping for a Leo baby, and for that the latest I can have him is August 21st, so 10 days over... It's just that OH and I are both Capricorns and we have our serious side and I think a fun little Leo would be cool, rather than a pernickity Virgo (no offence to Virgos, I have a couple in my life I'm pretty fond of!)

my LO is going to be a virgo :cry:!!!!!


----------



## overcomer79

Gabrielle said:


> lol. Thanks.
> 
> Gosh so many of you are due so soon! And many first time mums...how are you all feeling about it??? Nevrous, anxious, scared, excitied....???

Not going to lie Gabs, I am scared to death!!! There is a little life on the way that is going to depend on me for EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> my LO is going to be a virgo :cry:!!!!!

How is that a bad thing? I mean seriously. You guys are like predicting what a childs personality will be before it is even here. Our children are going to be like us no matter what month they are born. If you are laid back, they will be laid back. Kids learn from example. :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

cleckner04 said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> my LO is going to be a virgo :cry:!!!!!
> 
> How is that a bad thing? I mean seriously. You guys are like predicting what a childs personality will be before it is even here. Our children are going to be like us no matter what month they are born. If you are laid back, they will be laid back. Kids learn from example. :hugs:Click to expand...

I know, I just hate when people make me feel bad. That is why I don't rely on the "stars". I have just had a rough day...over emotional and worried to death about my dog.


----------



## Gabrielle

overcomer79 said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> lol. Thanks.
> 
> Gosh so many of you are due so soon! And many first time mums...how are you all feeling about it??? Nevrous, anxious, scared, excitied....???
> 
> Not going to lie Gabs, I am scared to death!!! There is a little life on the way that is going to depend on me for EVERYTHING!!!Click to expand...


Awe...:hug:! You are scared now and I totally remember that feeling...but trust me once you have em, you will know exactly what to do and be a great mummy!:):hug:

Are you worried about labor at all?


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> my LO is going to be a virgo :cry:!!!!!
> 
> How is that a bad thing? I mean seriously. You guys are like predicting what a childs personality will be before it is even here. Our children are going to be like us no matter what month they are born. If you are laid back, they will be laid back. Kids learn from example. :hugs:Click to expand...

:winkwink:

Totally true.

I'm a Capricorn, but so is my OH's ex, and there really could not be two different people on this planet!!! But I do like the "idea" of my kid being able to say "I'm a Leo" and to have the lion as a symbol and all :happydance:

Just for fun, really, but it's still fun anyway!! SOMETIMES these things can be right, and when they are it's fun to say "oh look, that's why!" :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

*eating again*


----------



## overcomer79

lion---------ROARRRRRRRRRRRRR hahahaha


----------



## Gabrielle

So I saw my ob last at 28weeks and then had my scan a few days later.

Well shes been out of town and will be untill next week so I'll see her then.....but i was suppose to go once a week to see a different doc and have a u/s and NST's....and i didnt go....ONCE! :( I know i'm bad...but i just felt so good and wanted to live a "normal" life and I know Jack is fine in there. :) 

But i did notice I havent gained a lb since my last visit and on monday that will be a month..isn't that werid?!?!?!? I feel alot bigger!


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh and starting next week I'm in the dr office twice a week and then the scan once a week......oh gosh bloody hell that will be NO fun!


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> my LO is going to be a virgo :cry:!!!!!
> 
> How is that a bad thing? I mean seriously. You guys are like predicting what a childs personality will be before it is even here. Our children are going to be like us no matter what month they are born. If you are laid back, they will be laid back. Kids learn from example. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I just hate when people make me feel bad. That is why I don't rely on the "stars". I have just had a rough day...over emotional and worried to death about my dog.Click to expand...

Hunny, I'm a Virgo and they seem to have a bad rep for some reason but I am VERY laid back about life. I don't feel that people can be 'categorized' just because they are born a certain time in the year. Your baby will take after both you and your DH and it will have a mixture of both of your qualities. Regardless of when he's born. :hugs: 

And I'm worried about your poor little doggie too. It sucks when they don't feel well because you can never tell what is making them feel bad. I wish they could talk.


----------



## overcomer79

:hug: Gabs!!! But look!!! You seem to be doing good xxx.


----------



## cleckner04

LOL about lion Shadow. I honestly have no clue what my animal is.


----------



## Mary Jo

cleckner04 said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> my LO is going to be a virgo :cry:!!!!!
> 
> How is that a bad thing? I mean seriously. You guys are like predicting what a childs personality will be before it is even here. Our children are going to be like us no matter what month they are born. If you are laid back, they will be laid back. Kids learn from example. :hugs:Click to expand...

hey, just to clarify - I don't think an anal Virgo would fit too well with two anal Capricorns (OH and me). but (and I know you don't care because you aren't interested in it) I don't believe in simple sun sign astrology anyway, there are 11 other planets and stuff that bear influence as well. it's not as simple as that. 

I don't want anyone to think I said bad things about Virgos! or Virgo kids. my gran, who I adored, was Virgo, my sister in law is, as is one of my best friends. I clearly get along with them. 

each to their own. I don't try to persuade anyone to my views.


----------



## overcomer79

cleckner04 said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> my LO is going to be a virgo :cry:!!!!!
> 
> How is that a bad thing? I mean seriously. You guys are like predicting what a childs personality will be before it is even here. Our children are going to be like us no matter what month they are born. If you are laid back, they will be laid back. Kids learn from example. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I just hate when people make me feel bad. That is why I don't rely on the "stars". I have just had a rough day...over emotional and worried to death about my dog.Click to expand...
> 
> Hunny, I'm a Virgo and they seem to have a bad rep for some reason but I am VERY laid back about life. I don't feel that people can be 'categorized' just because they are born a certain time in the year. Your baby will take after both you and your DH and it will have a mixture of both of your qualities. Regardless of when he's born. :hugs:
> 
> And I'm worried about your poor little doggie too. It sucks when they don't feel well because you can never tell what is making them feel bad. I wish they could talk.Click to expand...

We MADE our dog sick :cry:. We fed him wal-mart brand dog food and it made the bacteria in his intestines unbalanced :(. She seems to be positive that the "simple" approach will work. He is on 2 weeks of pills and fours days of a special diet. She named a list of awful things that this food could have led to but doesn't seem to think he has any of them because he acts like he should. so FX


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks. 

My hubbies family dog that they've had for 12years is really sick all of sudden out of nowhere and if she's not better by 5pm tonight then they have to put her down..:( So sad..I feel so bad. And my mother in law has no kids in the house anymore and might lose her doggie....:( I hope she gets better !


----------



## cleckner04

That is strange about you not gaining a bit of weight gabs. But who's complaining right?! :rofl: 

I on the other hand, was a bit shocked to see that I'd gained almost 10 pounds between two visits. :dohh::rofl::rofl: What goes on, can go right back off though, right?! :happydance:


----------



## overcomer79

It's ok MJ, I know you didn't mean anything by it hun xxx. I'm just too emotional today. I hope tomorrow will be better. I get paid and get to get my new computer :happydance:!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Omg..haha you girls are too funny about the signs....?!?! I know nothing about them and whats wrong with virgos....?!?! I'm gemini and i have NO idea what my boys are nor what hubby is. hehe. He might be leo.? And Owen was born August 2nd..so that makes him what....

I think those signs mean nothing and like cleckner said our kids will be like us, the lifestlye they grow up in. So far mine are JUST like my hubby .....wild, adventreous, daring..lol and like me too....emotional, caring, moody....haha


Last night i made owen clean up the living room before he could watch a movie..and OMG....i came to check it out and he turned a tornado into a spotless living room!!!! Just like i clean it..everything was put back in its place! very impressive....he's just going to be 4.................now you see me and hubby are neat freaks..:rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> my LO is going to be a virgo :cry:!!!!!
> 
> How is that a bad thing? I mean seriously. You guys are like predicting what a childs personality will be before it is even here. Our children are going to be like us no matter what month they are born. If you are laid back, they will be laid back. Kids learn from example. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hey, just to clarify - I don't think an anal Virgo would fit too well with two anal Capricorns (OH and me). but (and I know you don't care because you aren't interested in it) I don't believe in simple sun sign astrology anyway, there are 11 other planets and stuff that bear influence as well. it's not as simple as that.
> 
> I don't want anyone to think I said bad things about Virgos! or Virgo kids. my gran, who I adored, was Virgo, my sister in law is, as is one of my best friends. I clearly get along with them.
> 
> each to their own. I don't try to persuade anyone to my views.Click to expand...

Yes but if you are both anal, your kid is naturally gonna be anal no matter what month it is born IMO just because it will see you two being anal. If that makes any sense. And that is alot of anal in one sentence that I probably could've worded SO much better. :rofl: 

I respect the whole concept behind astrology but at the same time I feel that we make our children what they are. And sometimes people are made to feel bad because of what sign they are when it really has no bearing on who they are as a person.


----------



## Gabrielle

cleckner04 said:


> That is strange about you not gaining a bit of weight gabs. But who's complaining right?! :rofl:
> 
> I on the other hand, was a bit shocked to see that I'd gained almost 10 pounds between two visits. :dohh::rofl::rofl: What goes on, can go right back off though, right?! :happydance:

Lol true true. I was gaining like 4lbs a week! Now all of a sudden nothing...and I am eating so idk .....haha

And yes.....IF you work hard it should come off!;):rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Gabby- I used to be like that. I would always put my toys away neatly from what my mom says. And extended family would be astonished at how my brother and I would put away all our toys without throwing a fit about it. :rofl: Cause they all had kids that would make huge messes and just leave it all over. It is excellent that you have such well behaved kids!! :happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

ah, but the thing is, my parents are not anal (at least my dad is uptight but it's a bit different from what I mean). so I didn't get it from them. my mother is really spontaneous and adventurous, nothing at all like me, she never knew why I was the way I am!

but I don't feel bad about how I am, it's one facet of my personality, one of very many. it just so happens it's one that was dominant in me as a little girl. I embraced my other sides later in life, one of which is strongly Leo, and it's one reason I think I'd get along with a Leo child. I happen to like that side of me. My more serious sides are useful but don't make for a fun-loving little kid.


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> That is strange about you not gaining a bit of weight gabs. But who's complaining right?! :rofl:
> 
> I on the other hand, was a bit shocked to see that I'd gained almost 10 pounds between two visits. :dohh::rofl::rofl: What goes on, can go right back off though, right?! :happydance:
> 
> Lol true true. I was gaining like 4lbs a week! Now all of a sudden nothing...and I am eating so idk .....haha
> 
> And yes.....IF you work hard it should come off!;):rofl:Click to expand...

haha. I lost 45 pounds a few years ago and it came off pretty easily. Well, I did work pretty hard though I suppose. I did about an hour of cardio a day. Can't wait to do it all over again..NOT! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

cleckner04 said:


> Gabby- I used to be like that. I would always put my toys away neatly from what my mom says. And extended family would be astonished at how my brother and I would put away all our toys without throwing a fit about it. :rofl: Cause they all had kids that would make huge messes and just leave it all over. It is excellent that you have such well behaved kids!! :happydance:

Well behaved........:rofl::rofl: I wouldnt quite say that! haha.....Owen has quite the little attitude when he doesnt get his way.....again taking after his mummy....:rofl:

But in general so far they are good kids..but keep me on my toes usually.


----------



## cleckner04

Little boys are usually good about keeping their parents on their toes aren't they?! My nephew is a little stinker. :rofl: But completely opposite is his little sister who is the sweetest little thing.


----------



## cleckner04

This is out of nowhere but Emma has the hiccups right now. :cloud9::cloud9: She gets them all the time but for some reason I just LOVE it even after all these weeks that she's been getting them. It makes her seem more real to me I guess.


----------



## Gabrielle

cleckner04 said:


> This is out of nowhere but Emma has the hiccups right now. :cloud9::cloud9: She gets them all the time but for some reason I just LOVE it even after all these weeks that she's been getting them. It makes her seem more real to me I guess.

Awe cute.!:) Thats good that you don't mind them. I'm the oppositie..you'll see me yelling at Jack and trying to push him to the other side of my belly. lol...he's such a pain lately ...i think b/c he's rather big and breech/or transverse so his big head is digging in me all the time and yesterday he was completly on my right side and it hurt like hell!


----------



## overcomer79

aww cleck that is sweet. James is "beating" me right now and I just love it!!! I so can't wait to meet him. I can't believe it is only 8 weeks until my due date. I am nearly in tears just thinking about it!!


----------



## cleckner04

I love all the movements. Even the painful ones. She is currently lodged in my ribs and they feel like they are going to crack but I still love it. Only because I think of how big she must be growing in there. :cloud9: I truly still don't believe that I"m going to be a mom. I still think something bad is going to happen. I think that is why I enjoy every little thing. I don't feel those urgent 'I want her out' thoughts that so many on here are feeling now. I'm trying to suck in all the moments while I can because this stage of my life won't last long in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## cleckner04

Well I'm off to get some sleep. I am getting sicker as the day goes on it seems. Now my head feels like it's going to pop. I have a pile of balled up tissues scattered on my desk now from all that yellow snot. :rofl::rofl: Have an excellent day girls!!


----------



## Pippin

Awww Cleckner mine has hiccups too now everyday often twice three times, he's on his third batch already and I find it cute. He's taken to one side of my belly too but luckily no rib action as of yet, I must be the only one left now. Thank goodness for my long torso :rofl: I can't actually believe I'm going to be a Mum in 8 weeks, does that sound weird? I still can't picture me going to hospital and the birth scares me more and more everyday!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> I love all the movements. Even the painful ones. She is currently lodged in my ribs and they feel like they are going to crack but I still love it. Only because I think of how big she must be growing in there. :cloud9: I truly still don't believe that I"m going to be a mom. I still think something bad is going to happen. I think that is why I enjoy every little thing. I don't feel those urgent 'I want her out' thoughts that so many on here are feeling now. I'm trying to suck in all the moments while I can because this stage of my life won't last long in the grand scheme of things.


Hmm...

It's really really great that you are having a mostly complication-free pregnancy, Cleck, especially after what you had to go through with your MC last year. For me, I can't even imagine what a "normal" pregnancy must be like. It's weird, although we are all going through effectively the same thing, it's impossible to apply the same "rules" to everyone because everyone has to deal with a totally different set of circumstances in their pregnancies.

For me, my pregnancy is unfortunately not a time that I will be able to look back on and think "what an amazing and special time :cloud9: i enjoyed every minute". That doesn't mean that I wouldn't do it all again in an instant, and it certainly does not mean that I value my unborn son any less. But it does mean that, for me, early induction is really the best choice. I realise that perhaps I haven't explained my condition all that well in here, or outlined the specific ins and outs of it very explicitly: I am used to not talking about it, as that's what I've done all of my life. But when it leads to people possibly making false assumptions of my intentions or my personality in any way,I do feel the need to explain myself somewhat. So here it is :winkwink:

My condition is called Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome. It's a semi-rare connective tissue disorder which affects the collagen in my body. Collagen is in your organs, your joints, your ligaments, your muscles, even in your blood vessels. It effects everything. So for _me_, that means the following symptoms (on a good day!):


Dislocating joints (partially or fully) every day. All of these have some degree of pain involved, although I've learned to cope with that pretty well by now :) But every time a joint partially or fully dislocates, it makes it more likely that it will happen again and therefore I am gradually getting less and less stable in all parts of my body, hence going from riding a motorbike to uni last year to not being able to self-propel my wheelchair to the end of the road this year.
Widespread joint and muscle pain every day - If I use my hands or my legs or something else too much in a day (which, according to a fellow person with EDS, can be estimated at about a tenth of a "normal person"!) then the pain will get to a degree that I am forced to rest for the following day, often more. I know that jelr, for one, knows the pain of arthritis. I have a very similar pain in all of my joints regularly, and other pains such as muscle pain which often seem 10 times worse than that for me.
Chronic fatigue- My body has to work at least twice as hard as a "normal" body just to do mundane things like sit upright. Every vertebra in the spine, for example, is effectively a little joint, and as all of my joints are loose and hypermobile, my muscles and ligaments have to work hard all the time to keep these in the right position and avoid a dislocation. This makes my body very tired very quickly!!!
Added to these, I have issues with my blood vessels and my heart: Due to the faulty collagen, my blood vessels are all loose and "floppy" (lol) and do not pump the blood around my body as strongly as they should. So my heart is forced to work overtime to make the blood get around in time for my body bits to make use of it!! But :dohh: my heart had a massive hole in it since I was born (corrected when they finally found it when I was 17, I now have a weaker spot where the patch is, but no hole any more :winkwink: ) and I just found out that it also has a leaky valve and a murmur, so all in all, my poor heart is working pretty damned hard. 
But all of this rubbish is normal stuff for me, nothing at all to do with pregnancy. So, you can imagine, the "playing field" is not exactly level for me when I entered this pregnancy. I accepted all of that, I knew it would be hard, and I do not regret my choice to get pregnant. But it is now that I am having to face the hardest impacts of pregnancy on my substandard body, and so it is now that I am having to make the big decisions such as early induction. Trust me, if I REALLY had the choice to leave little Vince in there for as long as he is comfortable in there, then I would be doing so. But for me the reality is that if I do have him induced early (38 weeks, remember, and he IS measuring a week ahead too) then the outcome for him would not be unbearable (he will be "full term" and will have excellent care to make sure that everything is as it should be) and the outcome for me may be that I can actually regain a little of my pre-pregnancy "normality" without having gone too far for my body to be able to spring back. My body is not very "springy" remember- If I stretched something too far in carrying Vince to 40/41/42 weeks that may mean for me that it will never "spring back". And although my heart is coping fine so far, that is relative, and I just don't know how much it can really take, neither do I want to find out if it meant taking it to one step beyond what it could handle! And given that I want another baby some day, I have to consider this stuff very carefully. 

Added to ALL of that is the pain: I know that for some of you the pains of pregnancy are things that you can shrug off and say "I feel good to be going through this because of what it is all for in the end". I envy that, I really do, but I must say that although I cannot compare objectively (as I have never been pregnant without having EDS) I have to assume that the degree of pain that I am suffering must be somewhat higher than a "normal" pregnant lady. 


BLEAGH!!! I hate talking about this stuff. But I'd really like for you guys to understand my condition properly, so that nobody is assuming that I'm just some selfish lady who can't be assed with being pregnant any more and wants her baby to come out early no matter the consequences. :blush:

Sorry for the massive massive post!! I love you all, I hope you understand me taking the limelight for a second :blush:

Thanks guys :friends:

Shadow xxx


----------



## joeyjo

I can only imagine how difficult this is at a time when all our ligaments are slackening etc anyway. No wonder things get hard and I for one would never question anybody with genuine medical/physical needs having an early induction - especially when bub is full term. It is of far more benefit to the bub to have a mum who is in as good condition as she can be rather than making herself ill just to keep him in a week or 2 longer. 
Looking forward to see the pics of Vincent when he makes his arrival...


----------



## ShadowRat

Aww joey, thanks so much :D I was just starting to feel very very sheepish about posting that stupidly long post!! But yes, pregnancy = Relaxin hormone; Relaxin hormone + EDS = :cry:


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow- I don't know how you can think in any way that my post was pointed towards you. I KNOW it's hard for you and I understand completely your getting induced early. I can't even begin to imagine how your pain is right now. :hugs:

I honestly wasn't even thinking of girls in this club when I said that comment. I was thinking of the girls that make constant threads bitching about wanting their babies out and going to extreme measures to get them out. These are girls that are perfectly healthy, have no problems, yet still come on here and moan about still being pregnant. 

I would never say something on here to intentionally hurt you Shadow, you know me better than that! I am really sorry if I did somehow hurt your feelings because I really have no clue what you are going through. I wouldn't say I've had an "easy" pregnancy by any means. I've been hospitalized three times with extreme sickness and had two UTI's. I still have mornings where I start my day bent over the toilet bowl. But that STILL doesn't even begin to compare to what your going through. Don't misinterperet what I said because you've read how I'm getting fed up with the girls in the rest of the forum complaining about trivial things. Trivial things when there are girls like you that are struggling and you don't complain a bit. Which some of these girls need to take a lesson from you!


----------



## overcomer79

ShadowRat said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I love all the movements. Even the painful ones. She is currently lodged in my ribs and they feel like they are going to crack but I still love it. Only because I think of how big she must be growing in there. :cloud9: I truly still don't believe that I"m going to be a mom. I still think something bad is going to happen. I think that is why I enjoy every little thing. I don't feel those urgent 'I want her out' thoughts that so many on here are feeling now. I'm trying to suck in all the moments while I can because this stage of my life won't last long in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> It's really really great that you are having a mostly complication-free pregnancy, Cleck, especially after what you had to go through with your MC last year. For me, I can't even imagine what a "normal" pregnancy must be like. It's weird, although we are all going through effectively the same thing, it's impossible to apply the same "rules" to everyone because everyone has to deal with a totally different set of circumstances in their pregnancies.
> 
> For me, my pregnancy is unfortunately not a time that I will be able to look back on and think "what an amazing and special time :cloud9: i enjoyed every minute". That doesn't mean that I wouldn't do it all again in an instant, and it certainly does not mean that I value my unborn son any less. But it does mean that, for me, early induction is really the best choice. I realise that perhaps I haven't explained my condition all that well in here, or outlined the specific ins and outs of it very explicitly: I am used to not talking about it, as that's what I've done all of my life. But when it leads to people possibly making false assumptions of my intentions or my personality in any way,I do feel the need to explain myself somewhat. So here it is :winkwink:
> 
> My condition is called Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome. It's a semi-rare connective tissue disorder which affects the collagen in my body. Collagen is in your organs, your joints, your ligaments, your muscles, even in your blood vessels. It effects everything. So for _me_, that means the following symptoms (on a good day!):
> 
> 
> Dislocating joints (partially or fully) every day. All of these have some degree of pain involved, although I've learned to cope with that pretty well by now :) But every time a joint partially or fully dislocates, it makes it more likely that it will happen again and therefore I am gradually getting less and less stable in all parts of my body, hence going from riding a motorbike to uni last year to not being able to self-propel my wheelchair to the end of the road this year.
> Widespread joint and muscle pain every day - If I use my hands or my legs or something else too much in a day (which, according to a fellow person with EDS, can be estimated at about a tenth of a "normal person"!) then the pain will get to a degree that I am forced to rest for the following day, often more. I know that jelr, for one, knows the pain of arthritis. I have a very similar pain in all of my joints regularly, and other pains such as muscle pain which often seem 10 times worse than that for me.
> Chronic fatigue- My body has to work at least twice as hard as a "normal" body just to do mundane things like sit upright. Every vertebra in the spine, for example, is effectively a little joint, and as all of my joints are loose and hypermobile, my muscles and ligaments have to work hard all the time to keep these in the right position and avoid a dislocation. This makes my body very tired very quickly!!!
> Added to these, I have issues with my blood vessels and my heart: Due to the faulty collagen, my blood vessels are all loose and "floppy" (lol) and do not pump the blood around my body as strongly as they should. So my heart is forced to work overtime to make the blood get around in time for my body bits to make use of it!! But :dohh: my heart had a massive hole in it since I was born (corrected when they finally found it when I was 17, I now have a weaker spot where the patch is, but no hole any more :winkwink: ) and I just found out that it also has a leaky valve and a murmur, so all in all, my poor heart is working pretty damned hard.
> But all of this rubbish is normal stuff for me, nothing at all to do with pregnancy. So, you can imagine, the "playing field" is not exactly level for me when I entered this pregnancy. I accepted all of that, I knew it would be hard, and I do not regret my choice to get pregnant. But it is now that I am having to face the hardest impacts of pregnancy on my substandard body, and so it is now that I am having to make the big decisions such as early induction. Trust me, if I REALLY had the choice to leave little Vince in there for as long as he is comfortable in there, then I would be doing so. But for me the reality is that if I do have him induced early (38 weeks, remember, and he IS measuring a week ahead too) then the outcome for him would not be unbearable (he will be "full term" and will have excellent care to make sure that everything is as it should be) and the outcome for me may be that I can actually regain a little of my pre-pregnancy "normality" without having gone too far for my body to be able to spring back. My body is not very "springy" remember- If I stretched something too far in carrying Vince to 40/41/42 weeks that may mean for me that it will never "spring back". And although my heart is coping fine so far, that is relative, and I just don't know how much it can really take, neither do I want to find out if it meant taking it to one step beyond what it could handle! And given that I want another baby some day, I have to consider this stuff very carefully.
> 
> Added to ALL of that is the pain: I know that for some of you the pains of pregnancy are things that you can shrug off and say "I feel good to be going through this because of what it is all for in the end". I envy that, I really do, but I must say that although I cannot compare objectively (as I have never been pregnant without having EDS) I have to assume that the degree of pain that I am suffering must be somewhat higher than a "normal" pregnant lady.
> 
> 
> BLEAGH!!! I hate talking about this stuff. But I'd really like for you guys to understand my condition properly, so that nobody is assuming that I'm just some selfish lady who can't be assed with being pregnant any more and wants her baby to come out early no matter the consequences. :blush:
> 
> Sorry for the massive massive post!! I love you all, I hope you understand me taking the limelight for a second :blush:
> 
> Thanks guys :friends:
> 
> Shadow xxxClick to expand...

It's ok shadow xxx. I don't think anyone was talking about you! I think cleck was referring to all these threads started "I'm overdue...blah blah blah" and people bitching because they didn't go on time. We understand that there are medical reasons for induction but to me induction should be used just for that medical. In my childbirth class, the lady told us there were 17 inductions scheduled for Dec 31st of this past year only because people wanted the tax credit!! That to me is selfish!! Not having a medical condition that would put such strain on your body! You are amazing shadow to sacrifice yourself and such pain to have a child! We love you and I didn't need an explanation for your reasons. You and your dr/midwife knows what is best for you and Vince so no worries xxx :hug:.


----------



## overcomer79

cleck...great minds think a like hun!!!! lol


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> cleck...great minds think a like hun!!!! lol

Yes! I was just thinking that. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Shadow- I don't know how you can think in any way that my post was pointed towards you. I KNOW it's hard for you and I understand completely your getting induced early. I can't even begin to imagine how your pain is right now. :hugs:
> 
> I honestly wasn't even thinking of girls in this club when I said that comment. I was thinking of the girls that make constant threads bitching about wanting their babies out and going to extreme measures to get them out. These are girls that are perfectly healthy, have no problems, yet still come on here and moan about still being pregnant.
> 
> I would never say something on here to intentionally hurt you Shadow, you know me better than that! I am really sorry if I did somehow hurt your feelings because I really have no clue what you are going through. I wouldn't say I've had an "easy" pregnancy by any means. I've been hospitalized three times with extreme sickness and had two UTI's. I still have mornings where I start my day bent over the toilet bowl. But that STILL doesn't even begin to compare to what your going through. Don't misinterperet what I said because you've read how I'm getting fed up with the girls in the rest of the forum complaining about trivial things. Trivial things when there are girls like you that are struggling and you don't complain a bit. Which some of these girls need to take a lesson from you!


Oh.... :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## overcomer79

Off topic...

My poor dog is passed out from the meds the vet put him on. I just feel so guilty that I made him sick. I am hoping this does the trick. He is the best valentines day gift I have ever gotten and he is the sweetest. 

Sorry to keep going on about him, but in a sense, he is my baby right now.


----------



## overcomer79

OMG cleck!!!!! 40 days until your due date!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

(in any case, it's probably a good thing that I've explained my situation a bit more carefully in here... right? :blush: )


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Shadow- I don't know how you can think in any way that my post was pointed towards you. I KNOW it's hard for you and I understand completely your getting induced early. I can't even begin to imagine how your pain is right now. :hugs:
> 
> I honestly wasn't even thinking of girls in this club when I said that comment. I was thinking of the girls that make constant threads bitching about wanting their babies out and going to extreme measures to get them out. These are girls that are perfectly healthy, have no problems, yet still come on here and moan about still being pregnant.
> 
> I would never say something on here to intentionally hurt you Shadow, you know me better than that! I am really sorry if I did somehow hurt your feelings because I really have no clue what you are going through. I wouldn't say I've had an "easy" pregnancy by any means. I've been hospitalized three times with extreme sickness and had two UTI's. I still have mornings where I start my day bent over the toilet bowl. But that STILL doesn't even begin to compare to what your going through. Don't misinterperet what I said because you've read how I'm getting fed up with the girls in the rest of the forum complaining about trivial things. Trivial things when there are girls like you that are struggling and you don't complain a bit. Which some of these girls need to take a lesson from you!
> 
> 
> Oh.... :blush: :blush: :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: Shadow I wish I could hug you right now. I honestly have no idea how you got it in your head that I was attacking you. I was merely saying how grateful I am and how I can't believe OTHER girls complain so damned much. :hugs::hugs: But it was a nice rant that you had. :muaha:


----------



## overcomer79

Aww shadow...xxxx...hun no worries we love you!


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> But it was a nice rant that you had. :muaha:

:rofl: Nono, not a rant, never that :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Overcomer- I know just what you mean about how much you love your dog. Mine is at my side constantly. I don't know what I'd do without her. She is sleeping on the floor beside me as I type this. She follows me no matter where I go. I know you feel guilty for using that food but it truly wasn't your fault. You had no idea how it'd affect him. Try not to beat yourself up over it okay?! He just needs to sleep it all off cause he sounds like he's had a rough time. 

And OMG about 40 days. I didn't even notice that! I have a pretty frightened look on my face now. :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm so glad you posted that Shadow, my dear :hugs:


we truly are the fortunate ones, I think. :)


----------



## jelr

Hey everybody

Welcome Cassiewuk and Pinlay Lou and congrats.

TMR, Cleckner, & Smith: Thanks for the birthday messages.

Nutty: Good idea for the spinach, even though I dont eat veg, cheesy pasta, and spinach actually sounds nice, let me know how it turns out.

Shiv: Thanks for asking about my dad, he is doing really well and is back on his feet finally, he still has a little pain from the op some days, but other than that is back to normal.  I hear you on the wedding rings, I bought a cheap white gold wedding band in argos because I kept thinking I had lost mine, DH bought me my eternity ring for my birthday and Im ragin as I wont get to wear it until babs is born and swelling goes down.

Aunty E: Sorry to hear your CT is no better. Enjoy OH being home though.

Overcomer: Sorry to hear about the dog, you mind yourself though and dont do any heavy lifting especially on steps it is not worth it if you fall. Dont worry about LO being a Virgo  DH is one and I really hope LO is as DH has such a brill temperament.

Pippin: I hear you about being a mum in 8 weeks I think it is really weird.

MJ / Booth / Ashnbump: lmao at you all lovin the smells, I can just picture you all smelling all sorts of things :rofl: - I havent had any of that  just a detest to some smells.

Gabs and Kimberly: Glad to hear both your LOs are staying put and hope they do for another couple of weeks.

Leo: Glad you wont be overdue  Do you mind getting a section.

Cleckner: That does sound like a sinus infection but dont think it can do LO any harm. I had the flu at Christmas and was terrified as I had a really high temp also and the What to expect book had said that infections and high temps were bad  but I phoned the doc and she explained that it was only an extremely high temp and only inactions like untreated kidney infections that were bad.

Shadow: You poor thing, Yep I defo know the pain of the arthritis and the same applies relaxin hormone = relaxin joints that are already damaged and it is extremely painfull and you have so much more going on. I dont think Cleck or anyone else thinks your selfish for wanting Vince to come early. I think that post was meant for the likes of the lady who said she wanted to slit her wrists feeling her LO have the hiccups. By the way lmao at you in your grammer police hat.

I know where you are both coming from as eg. Cleck: I love the pregnancy thing and all of LOs movements and would spend 10 years pregnant if I had to and dont like it when I hear the likes of people complaining about the likes of the hiccups because I think we are all blessed to have these LO's on the way, but at the same time Shadow: I know where you are coming from too as there are days when I wish that the 21st of August was here as it is so hard to get out of bed with the pain, pregnancy is hard and much more if you are unwell or in constant pain.

Anyways that is my essay for today :rofl: :rofl:

Think babs is defo head down today as I spent most of my working day in the loo ha ha. Anybody know when they start to engage??


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> But it was a nice rant that you had. :muaha:
> 
> :rofl: Nono, not a rant, never that :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: It was just one of those things that your always talking about how people 'perceive' what your saying differently and they twist it in their heads. 

Just like earlier I wasn't trying to attack MJ but it kinda seemed like I was because of the whole Virgo issue. :rofl: I just can't understand why everyone hates me(Virgo) :rofl::rofl: Poor Overcomer is even crying at the thought of her LO being Virgo. :muaha:


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> we truly are the fortunate ones, I think. :)

Which was pretty much what I was originally TRYING to say. :rofl:


----------



## joeyjo

ShadowRat said:


> (in any case, it's probably a good thing that I've explained my situation a bit more carefully in here... right? :blush: )

I found it really interesting - I love learning about medical conditions I don't know much about and getting somebodys personal perspective on them is even better.


----------



## jelr

I have had this before when I sent a text to my bro. He thought I was giving out to him when I was doing the total oposite. Sometimes things can be picked up so differently when written down as the tone is not heard as we tend to presume a tone and take what is wrote down that way when it sometimes is actually meant in an entirely different tone.

Ha does any of that make sense even written down as it does in my head.


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah it makes complete sense Jelr. 

And shadow should know first hand exactly how it is after the whole Septembryos fiasco. :rofl: There's no hard feelings. I love all the girls in this thread. I would never say something to hurt someone intentionally. Sometimes I could probably just word things better. As Shadow not so politely pointed out with my poor grammar. :gun::rofl:


----------



## jelr

Yeah I think you two just got crossed wires, shadow you probably heard a tone there that cleckner didn't have at all (again does this make sense) and I can totally understand you getting upset when you though it was aimed at you shadow honey, but I honestly know it wasn't.

You are one of the most unselfish women I know who has been through hell and back to bring little Vince into the world and definitely none of us think anything of you being induced except that it is necessary. I dont know how you do it as I have so much pain and I know you go though ten times more than I do.

Hope I'm not interfering with my tuppence worth on this one, but sometimes it is easier to see things from the outside when not involved. 

:hug: to you both and hope it is all sorted. Now that was me with my teachers hat on, ha ha I haven't done any teaching in over two years so hope i managed to pull it off :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Awwww :hugs: to you both Cleckner and Shadow and I think we all understand now but I don't think anything was meant on either side in the first place, glad it sorted. I've just had a big thought though....... Shadow you 'could' be a July Mummy AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Not sure we can allow that hahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: Actually thinking about it if they let me go over due I could be a September Mummy AHHHHHHHHHHHH can we allow that either!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

Much love to you all :hug:


----------



## cleckner04

Well we'll have to rename ourselves as Shadow suggested for the mummy group because there is no point in keeping the August part when alot of us won't actually be August mummies. 

I vote for the Mooncup Mummies! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Vici

Good evening girlies :) Sorry I've been MIA, heat has been faaar too much for me!! DF got me a fan today so feeling much much better. LO just had hiccups for the first time too which was awesome :cloud9::cloud9:

Big thank yous to all of you who wished me a happy birthday :hugs:

costgang - welcome to August mummies, sorry to here about your gest diabeties but yay for meeting LO early :D

smith87999 - thanks hun, sure is. Makes yous realise how things can be taken from you. Turns out they don't think he had a heart attack, but a sever liver and kidney infection that caused failure in one of them. Thankfully his body rebooted quick enough for him to still be with us but no telling how long he's gonna be in hospital! And as for little Lizzie, they've told her she can have all her tests at Ipswich with only the main bone scans etc to be done at Addenbrookes so least she can stay nearer home, just hoping they have it wrong and she'll be OK x

cleckner - sounds like you were very pleased to see DH :rofl: good on ya gal :D Def agree thats its soo good non of us have popped yet - looking back at other mummies, they always seem to have a few early ones, lets keep ours cooking at least a few weeks more :D And loving your bump progression hun, looking B E A utiful D Your tie dying looks fab hun, especially love the one in the middle :thumpup:

W4B - you sound like me asleep :rofl: I get up for the loo, lying on my back, wonder where my pillow is and then proceed to trip over it as i get up from the bed :D

tmr - wow sounds like you've been very busy hun, i did my kitchen (well most of it) last week and feel like i'm getting on top of things now :)

Sam - DF and I tend to go for me on top or doggy now. Only way we tend to have him on top os if i go on the edge of the bed and he stands, leaning his knees on the bed, don't think i'd want him actually on top of me :rofl:

Heidi - sorry but :rofl: at your asthma, what a git your DH is :D Does your induction mean you're actually gonna be a July mummy?Well done on getting yours bags done, I have LOs finished but got to resort mine (unpacked it all when I needed the holdall):rofl:

Jai_jai - bless ya hun, but :happydance: for getting some :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Boothh - have you tried a cool bath hun, I love them in this weather :D

angelstardust - I had one about 4 weeks ago. Wasn't too bad TBH, I was dreading the drink and I won't lie and say its nice but no where near as bad as I thought :) The fasting was the hardest :rofl:

jelr - mine was yesterday hun so day after you, hope you had a fabulous day :D Sounds like you did. And don't worry about your ring, will fit again soon :D

Aunty E - bet it was fab to have DH home, is he back in Japan on Friday? And good on you for asking for your seat, even before I was PG i'd always offer my seat to pregnant ladies, or older people :)

Shiv - with you on the rings, mine came off about 2 weeks ago! Figured i rather that than having them cut off like my mums friend had to. Soooo jealous about Wimbledon, I've not missed a day yet so make it obvious who you are so I can see you :D

Cassiewuk - welcome to August mummies hun, congrats :D

overcomer - sorry to hear about your dog hun :( Hope he's OK. 

leo - good to see you're OK and yay on getting your laptop sorted, its sooo annoying when they break isn't it?!!

pinkylou - welcome to august mummies from a fellow Vici :D

MJ - what would work best with a Taurus daddy and a Cancer mummy? :D

Shadow - :rofl: @ grammer police, you need to meet my friend Jon, you'd get on so so well :D He worst is brought and bought and wondering and wandering :D Don't feel you have to explain yourself hun, i'm sure no one would ever state that being pregnant is easy for everyone, let alone those with problems. But even when you're down and shattered and everything else, not once have you ever said that you wish he was out now, could slit your wrists if he kicked again etc etc. You are thankful to be pregnant and for us gals who went through awful TTC journies, thats enough, its those who moan and grizzle about it because they had sickness for 2 weeks and now they're overdue even after a BFP on TTC cycle 1 that personally get my goat!! Don't worry yourself, not long to go now :D You are a true sweetheart and we all love you :D


----------



## Vici

OMFGG, that was the longest post ever, and what with watching Murray play it took me about an hour to write :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Well we'll have to rename ourselves as Shadow suggested for the mummy group because there is no point in keeping the August part when alot of us won't actually be August mummies.
> 
> I vote for the Mooncup Mummies! :rofl::rofl:

Ewwwwww no way!!!! How about Moon Mummies maybe a little more tasteful :rofl: hahahaha


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Well we'll have to rename ourselves as Shadow suggested for the mummy group because there is no point in keeping the August part when alot of us won't actually be August mummies.
> 
> I vote for the Mooncup Mummies! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Ewwwwww no way!!!! How about Moon Mummies maybe a little more tasteful :rofl: hahahahaClick to expand...

Hahahah. :rofl::rofl: We should open ourselves up for suggestions as I'm sure the new group is going to be starting very soon when one 'august' mum popped last week already. We need to be prepared for such an event if one of us *God forbid* goes this early.


----------



## jelr

Yep I'm with pipp - The mooncup is not for me in any respect ha ha :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Vici said:


> Your tie dying looks fab hun, especially love the one in the middle :thumpup:

YAY! The one in the middle was mine!! :rofl::rofl: DH did most of the others cause he rushed through it whereas I took FOREVER to do mine.


----------



## cleckner04

jelr said:


> Yep I'm with pipp - The mooncup is not for me in any respect ha ha :rofl: :rofl:

Aww come on. :sad2: hehe. We could really start a suggestion box of sorts though for names. And than all have a vote. I can write the suggestions in the first post of this thread until time to vote.


----------



## jelr

Ha Viki - you defo are giving me a run for my money on the long posts. 

Yes I had a lovely birthday thanks a million - I see you are only a year behind me too, so you have the big 30 next year.


----------



## Vici

jelr said:


> Ha Viki - you defo are giving me a run for my money on the long posts.
> 
> Yes I had a lovely birthday thanks a million - I see you are only a year behind me too, so you have the big 30 next year.

I do! :D Everyone keeps telling me I should combine my 30th with LOs christening and our wedding - to hell with that! Its my day :rofl:


----------



## jelr

cleckner04 said:


> jelr said:
> 
> 
> Yep I'm with pipp - The mooncup is not for me in any respect ha ha :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Aww come on. :sad2: hehe. We could really start a suggestion box of sorts though for names. And than all have a vote. I can write the suggestions in the first post of this thread until time to vote.Click to expand...

ha I'm just thinking of the conversation we all had in chat when you explained to me what a mooncup is and I am still scarred by it ha ha.

Yeah that is a good idea about the suggestions and the vote. My mind has gone blank now and I can't think of any at all, but will keep thinking on it.

Well I'm heading off now girls. DH has been looking at the back of my head since after our tea.


----------



## jelr

Vici said:


> jelr said:
> 
> 
> Ha Viki - you defo are giving me a run for my money on the long posts.
> 
> Yes I had a lovely birthday thanks a million - I see you are only a year behind me too, so you have the big 30 next year.
> 
> I do! :D Everyone keeps telling me I should combine my 30th with LOs christening and our wedding - to hell with that! Its my day :rofl:Click to expand...

Ha you do right Viki - Any excuse for a celebration and I think 3 seperate ones would be much more fun. I intend celebrating again when LO arrives when I can have some luvery wine :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Vici said:


> to hell with that! Its my day :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I just burst out laughing. I agree 100%. It's like my brother got married on his birthday. Why, when you could get two separate gifts by having them spread out?! :rofl: I guess on a positive note, he'll never be able to forget their anniversary!


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> to hell with that! Its my day :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I just burst out laughing. I agree 100%. It's like my brother got married on his birthday. Why, when you could get two separate gifts by having them spread out?! :rofl: I guess on a positive note, he'll never be able to forget their anniversary!Click to expand...

:rofl: I suppose that is one good reason. We had planned 10/10/10 as i though DF can't forget that but since changing venue to beachside October is not such a good idea :D


----------



## cleckner04

Vici said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vici said:
> 
> 
> to hell with that! Its my day :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I just burst out laughing. I agree 100%. It's like my brother got married on his birthday. Why, when you could get two separate gifts by having them spread out?! :rofl: I guess on a positive note, he'll never be able to forget their anniversary!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I suppose that is one good reason. We had planned 10/10/10 as i though DF can't forget that but since changing venue to beachside October is not such a good idea :DClick to expand...

Probably not! :rofl: Beachside sounds awesome! You'll have to post tons of pics when the big day comes. I just love weddings. I had such a blast planning mine.


----------



## Vici

Don't worry, you girls will be fed up of my pics :D


----------



## Mary Jo

Hmmm, Taurus and Cancer... Vici, Virgo is a good match for both, so you are likely to be in luck, unless you go more than a few days early :D

in general, signs that have 3 other signs between them go together well because they belong to the same element (earth, fire, water, air), and the next best is signs in a compatible element (ie, earth + water or fire + air). so virgo goes best with capricorn and taurus (hence why I do get along with them, I just feel that all that earth is likely to get a bit much in our house, what with OH being Cap as well) and virgo is also an ok match with cancer (and scorpio and pisces, being the water signs). 

so, really, on this level, I ought to be wishing for a Virgo baby, as he would be compatible on many levels with both OH and I, but I get along well with Leos, as it's my rising sign. OH on the other hand doesn't have any Leo in his chart. 

what will be will be and I definitely won't be pushing any presumed characteristics onto my son, I will of course love him however his personality and temperament turns out.


----------



## Vici

And fcuk a dcuk!! How many posts do the Sept gals have?!!!!!!!


----------



## Vici

Mary Jo said:


> Hmmm, Taurus and Cancer... Vici, Virgo is a good match for both, so you are likely to be in luck, unless you go more than a few days early :D

Thanks :D People say i'm def Cancer (my mum mainly, lol) but also that i'm a closet Virgo!! Definately anal about sorting things and everything being just so and organised :D


----------



## Mary Jo

it's not all it seems, Vici, the september girls had their 2nd tri thead moved. we started again!


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> Hmmm, Taurus and Cancer... Vici, Virgo is a good match for both, so you are likely to be in luck, unless you go more than a few days early :D
> 
> in general, signs that have 3 other signs between them go together well because they belong to the same element (earth, fire, water, air), and the next best is signs in a compatible element (ie, earth + water or fire + air). so virgo goes best with capricorn and taurus (hence why I do get along with them, I just feel that all that earth is likely to get a bit much in our house, what with OH being Cap as well) and virgo is also an ok match with cancer (and scorpio and pisces, being the water signs).
> 
> so, really, on this level, I ought to be wishing for a Virgo baby, as he would be compatible on many levels with both OH and I, but I get along well with Leos, as it's my rising sign. OH on the other hand doesn't have any Leo in his chart.
> 
> what will be will be and I definitely won't be pushing any presumed characteristics onto my son, I will of course love him however his personality and temperament turns out.

Did I read that right you said Virgo is a good match with Scorpio?


----------



## Pippin

jelr said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelr said:
> 
> 
> Ha Viki - you defo are giving me a run for my money on the long posts.
> 
> Yes I had a lovely birthday thanks a million - I see you are only a year behind me too, so you have the big 30 next year.
> 
> I do! :D Everyone keeps telling me I should combine my 30th with LOs christening and our wedding - to hell with that! Its my day :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha you do right Viki - Any excuse for a celebration and I think 3 seperate ones would be much more fun. I intend celebrating again when LO arrives when I can have some luvery wine :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Didn't know it was your birthday hon so HAPPY BIRTHDAY, my 30th is the 19th July so fingers crossed for nice weather. Gonna have a BBQ with friends not sure I can cope with much more if it carries on being this hot! Wish I could have a bottle of bubbly to go with it. DH has found some non alco stuff but not the same. :wine:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I am not sure, I want to be an August mommy haha but I have a strong feeling I won't make it till August to have her. My doctor wants to induce the last week in July and my OH doesnt even think she will make it till then. I have been sick all day today, cramping and headaches and throwing up..its been awful. I have been trying to sleep, got a few hours, nothing much though.

Sick and all...all I want is Subway hahaha. I keep hearing "5 DOLLAR FOOTLONG" and it makes my stomach turn, I am just too tired and groggy to leave haha


----------



## Jai_Jai

the sneaks!!!! see we dont have to move our thread cos we just are the best and have a new one for a new trimester!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> I am not sure, I want to be an August mommy haha but I have a strong feeling I won't make it till August to have her. My doctor wants to induce the last week in July and my OH doesnt even think she will make it till then. I have been sick all day today, cramping and headaches and throwing up..its been awful. I have been trying to sleep, got a few hours, nothing much though.
> 
> Sick and all...all I want is Subway hahaha. I keep hearing "5 DOLLAR FOOTLONG" and it makes my stomach turn, I am just too tired and groggy to leave haha

Now you have 5 dollar footlong stuck in my head. :rofl::rofl: Mmmm cold cut combo. 

On a more serious side I hope you feel better hun. :hugs::hugs: Are you sick from pregnancy or just regular sick? Either way I feel for you. Right now my head feels like it's about to explode and I keep leaking gross yellow snot. :rofl: It's definately better than throwing up though so I am done complaining. Get better soon okay?


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> the sneaks!!!! see we dont have to move our thread cos we just are the best and have a new one for a new trimester!!!!!! :wohoo:

I think they would've beat us in the post count either way. They are super talkative in there. Whereas we seem to have our slow days.


----------



## Pippin

HeidiLSparks said:


> I am not sure, I want to be an August mommy haha but I have a strong feeling I won't make it till August to have her. My doctor wants to induce the last week in July and my OH doesnt even think she will make it till then. I have been sick all day today, cramping and headaches and throwing up..its been awful. I have been trying to sleep, got a few hours, nothing much though.
> 
> Sick and all...all I want is Subway hahaha. I keep hearing "5 DOLLAR FOOTLONG" and it makes my stomach turn, I am just too tired and groggy to leave haha

That's good news to induce you hon but can't they bring it forward even more, I know your in a lot of discomfort. x


----------



## Vici

Mary Jo said:


> it's not all it seems, Vici, the september girls had their 2nd tri thead moved. we started again!

Ahhhh I see, thanks hun :D


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Pregnancy sick haha. I try to play music for her and she just does not care haha, she has her days where she is out on a mission it seems to make me lay and cry :lol: I just got over that cold, :( I feel bad for you, it's so icky.

I know, all I want is a club with no ham and ranch and extra mayo and pickles lmao...ooooooooooo. I actually might have to drive up there haha


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Pippin said:


> HeidiLSparks said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure, I want to be an August mommy haha but I have a strong feeling I won't make it till August to have her. My doctor wants to induce the last week in July and my OH doesnt even think she will make it till then. I have been sick all day today, cramping and headaches and throwing up..its been awful. I have been trying to sleep, got a few hours, nothing much though.
> 
> Sick and all...all I want is Subway hahaha. I keep hearing "5 DOLLAR FOOTLONG" and it makes my stomach turn, I am just too tired and groggy to leave haha
> 
> That's good news to induce you hon but can't they bring it forward even more, I know your in a lot of discomfort. xClick to expand...

No they wont induce me any sooner, I think its a load haha but my doctor said thats the soonest he will do it, we have our weekly appts now, and we will go in this thursday and he will check my cervix, I have been bouncing on that birthing ball nightly haha, hoping it does something!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay now your making me hungry for subway too and I'm sitting here half naked and sweating buckets cause our central air doesn't cool the upstairs very good. :rofl: I think a drive to subway is out of the question for me right now. :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Awww Heidi hon, I hope she makes an early appearance for you I really do :hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: thanks hon!

Oh that must be awful, I moved my room in the basement because its cool! haha, I love love love it cold now, I even take really cool baths, it feels so good. Subway and a super cold bath sound killer...I am just too lazy haha


----------



## Mary Jo

yes, Cleck, Virgo goes pretty well with Scorpio.

I just had a Magnum and AE seemd to like it, he never stopped shifting about :D

or it could be he's excited about the tennis.


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> yes, Cleck, Virgo goes pretty well with Scorpio.

Oo that's cool! DH is a scorpio. :happydance: Guess there could be something to this sign malarky eh?! It's not really malarky really, I just like teasing you. :hugs: It's all quite interesting but I never really got into it. I know there has to be some truth to it otherwise so many people wouldn't follow it so closely.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Boothh said:


> i know this is weird but i would so be a major solvent abuser if i wasnt pregnant right now,
> 
> were decorating and im loving the smells of everything, paint, stripper, turps, varnish, wallpaper paste, i really really cant get enough of it, i find myself walking round B&Q inhaling as much as i can because of all that decoratey smell,
> 
> and also iv developed this thing of sucking water out of sponges,
> 
> is anyone else craving smells?
> 
> its also anything like bleachy things cleaning products etc especially ironing water! haha, x

I love the smell of gasoline... and cigarette smoke. But, to be fair, I've always liked gas and I'm an ex-smoker (quit after I found out I was pregnant).



cleckner04 said:


> :rofl::rofl: Come on. Sex and food is what makes the world a wonderful place. :rofl:

Sex and good food are the two greatest things in the world. Right about now I'm thinking cigarettes are the third, but I'm craving them bad now. I didn't have much trouble with it earlier on, but it's really hitting me now.



cleckner04 said:


> Random here but has anyone even looked at the August birthstone? I might be offending some of you but honestly, it's quite ugly to me. There are only a few things I've found that were somewhat cute. Green for goodness sake!

Peridot. Yeah, it's not as pretty as emeralds, but oh well. Green is my favorite color, so it's okay.



ShadowRat said:


> *sends Cleckner to the corner, wagging finger all the way*
> 
> In the *English* language, people have been saying "I couldn't care less" for hundreds of years, meaning that there is no lower level of caring that they can have for a given subject. Then certain other "english-speaking" nationalitites heard this, tried to copy it and got it wrong, not giving any thought to the MEANING of what they were actually saying!!! "I COULD care less" does not make sense!!!! If you COULD care less about it, then surely you WOULD?!??
> 
> *Takes Grammar Police hat off and sits down with a sigh*
> 
> :rofl:

One of MY worst pet peeves is when you Brits get on your high horses and acts as if you all speak perfect English yourselves and it's only Americans who ever make grammatical errors! 

Some of the worst grammar I've ever seen in my whole life has come from Brits. The fact that I'm American has absolutely no effect on my ability to understand our shared language. You can just take a quick look around this forum to see that _many_ of your fellow countrymen don't use proper grammar. In fact, there are a couple of members on here whose posts I never read because they're just SO bad that I can hardly make it through them and come out of it with any understanding of what they were trying to convey. It's pathetic.

Now, that aside, a lot of common grammatical errors are my worst pet peeves as well, especially the couple that you have mentioned.

Now I'll get back to catching up on what I've missed. I still have several pages left to read.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I love the smell of gas as well haha my OH makes me stay in the car with the windows up when we are together, because I just love that smell!!!


----------



## Vici

Waiting4Baby said:


> One of MY worst pet peeves is when you Brits get on your high horses and acts as if you all speak perfect English yourselves and it's only Americans who ever make grammatical errors!
> 
> Some of the worst grammar I've ever seen in my whole life has come from Brits. The fact that I'm American has absolutely no effect on my ability to understand our shared language. You can just take a quick look around this forum to see that _many_ of your fellow countrymen don't use proper grammar. In fact, there are a couple of members on here whose posts I never read because they're just SO bad that I can hardly make it through them and come out of it with any understanding of what they were trying to convey. It's pathetic.
> 
> Now, that aside, a lot of common grammatical errors are my worst pet peeves as well, especially the couple that you have mentioned.
> 
> Now I'll get back to catching up on what I've missed. I still have several pages left to read.

Thats mainly coz they are chavs who can't even speak english let alone write it!!


----------



## Boothh

i always wind the window down at the petrol station haha, 
ive been getting frustrated reading because everyime i got to the end of a page a new page was added, grr, 

im too hot yet again, iv resorted to just wearing a tshirt and underwear around the house, i really cant be bothered anymore, 

ive actually turned the boilet completly off, my thinking was i can boil the kettle for washing up and the shower is electric, at least im saving money on gas in all this but my electric bill is gunna go up hugely because i constantly have the fan on :rofl:

i hate to admit it but im slowly giving up wearing a bra unless im leaving the house now too, its so uncomfortable they seem to be growing by the hour, iv wished all my life for bigger boobs and now i hate them they just make me sweat more!! :(


----------



## cleckner04

What is a chav? Sorry if that's a stupid question.


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> What is a chav? Sorry if that's a stupid question.

:rofl: should've known that was coming :D

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chav


----------



## Boothh

and also cherries from aldi for 49p <3


----------



## Mary Jo

chav = trailer park/white trash (pretty much)


----------



## cleckner04

Vici said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> What is a chav? Sorry if that's a stupid question.
> 
> :rofl: should've known that was coming :D
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chavClick to expand...

haha. I'm always curious about these things. :rofl: Anytime a new word pops up I always want to know. Man, chav is a mean word! :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hahaha I did giggle when I read what it meant though


----------



## cleckner04

So am I a chav for making one grammatical error in all the thousands of posts that I've made? :sadangel:

Just playing..:rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Hahaha I did giggle when I read what it meant though

so did I. It says they are good 'breeders'. What are they, horses?! :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

overcomer79 said:


> We MADE our dog sick :cry:. We fed him wal-mart brand dog food and it made the bacteria in his intestines unbalanced :(. She seems to be positive that the "simple" approach will work. He is on 2 weeks of pills and fours days of a special diet. She named a list of awful things that this food could have led to but doesn't seem to think he has any of them because he acts like he should. so FX

Aww, that's not your fault. I've always been very strange about my cats' food. I will not ever give them anything that's not made by Purina. Everything else seems to make them at least vomit once, and there was that scare a while ago involving generic brands that were from China and killed a bunch of dogs and cats! :cry:



cleckner04 said:


> That is strange about you not gaining a bit of weight gabs. But who's complaining right?! :rofl:
> 
> I on the other hand, was a bit shocked to see that I'd gained almost 10 pounds between two visits. :dohh::rofl::rofl: What goes on, can go right back off though, right?! :happydance:

That reminds me! Last time I went in to the doctor's, for my abscess thingy, they had me get on the scale and it said I weighed 147 and the nurse (kindly) accepted that and started to write it down! I had to stop and think for a minute... and then I said "But I should be 160!". :rofl: The scale was off somehow 'cause I got back on it and it said 147 again. I wish. I started this pregnancy out at 120. 



cleckner04 said:


> Shadow- I don't know how you can think in any way that my post was pointed towards you. I KNOW it's hard for you and I understand completely your getting induced early. I can't even begin to imagine how your pain is right now. :hugs:
> 
> I honestly wasn't even thinking of girls in this club when I said that comment. I was thinking of the girls that make constant threads bitching about wanting their babies out and going to extreme measures to get them out. These are girls that are perfectly healthy, have no problems, yet still come on here and moan about still being pregnant.
> 
> I would never say something on here to intentionally hurt you Shadow, you know me better than that! I am really sorry if I did somehow hurt your feelings because I really have no clue what you are going through. I wouldn't say I've had an "easy" pregnancy by any means. I've been hospitalized three times with extreme sickness and had two UTI's. I still have mornings where I start my day bent over the toilet bowl. But that STILL doesn't even begin to compare to what your going through. Don't misinterperet what I said because you've read how I'm getting fed up with the girls in the rest of the forum complaining about trivial things. Trivial things when there are girls like you that are struggling and you don't complain a bit. Which some of these girls need to take a lesson from you!

Hmm. The strange thing is, I've probably had one of the easiest pregnancies of all of us August moms. I did have one scare with contractions, I had UTI scares and kidney stones and blood and protein in my urine along with that... I've had a lot of pain in my ribs but there's something wrong with my ribs to begin with. My heart has always had something wrong with it, I just don't know what and doctors don't seem to care, but it's been made worse by my pregnancy... but still, I think it's been fairly easy. I haven't had any morning sickness aside from nausea. I'm not even peeing myself yet! But sometimes I honestly do just wish I could have my baby right now. I don't think I've complained about it on the forum, but I do have that desire. I don't think it's because of how it's making me feel, I think it's more because I just want my baby! I feel like I've been waiting my whole life for him to be in my arms, since having children is all I've ever wanted to do with my life. So I'm a little impatient sometimes... but then I look around a realize we're so not ready just now. 

So, I can understand them a little bit. (Holy crap I just got REALLY dizzy from turning my head and turning it back again.) But, Cleck, please don't go on explaining yourself again! I'm not offended by this at all, just trying to put in a different perspective. 



jelr said:


> Yep I'm with pipp - The mooncup is not for me in any respect ha ha :rofl: :rofl:

Grrrrr. :hissy: Am I the only one who doesn't know what the heck that is?



HeidiLSparks said:


> I am not sure, I want to be an August mommy haha but I have a strong feeling I won't make it till August to have her. My doctor wants to induce the last week in July and my OH doesnt even think she will make it till then. I have been sick all day today, cramping and headaches and throwing up..its been awful. I have been trying to sleep, got a few hours, nothing much though.
> 
> Sick and all...all I want is Subway hahaha. I keep hearing "5 DOLLAR FOOTLONG" and it makes my stomach turn, I am just too tired and groggy to leave haha

I'm sorry that you're sick. :( Yuck. I really could go for some Subway too though. :rofl: Subs are perfect in the summer. Cold and filling!


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> So am I a chav for making one grammatical error in all the thousands of posts that I've made? :sadangel:
> 
> Just playing..:rofl:

:rofl: far from it hun :D

One thing to say 

"GET IN THERE MURRAY!!!!!!!"

I'm off to bed now girls, night xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha I just called my mom at work to talk about Subway and she hung up on me!!! Haha


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Night Hon!!!! :D


----------



## cleckner04

Night Vici!! 

W4B- I agree that I just want to hold my baby too. I'm sure we all do otherwise why are we here. :happydance: But than I think of how bad it would be if she was born right now because really any baby born before 37 weeks has a higher chance of problems. And even 37 weeks is too early if they aren't ready yet. I'm with you on the always wanting to be a mom. What is up with that? I knew from a very early age that I wanted tons of kids. Must just be that way with some women. :blush: I can't for the life of me decide on a career choice but being a mother has always been #1 on my list. I can't imagine myself doing anything else but being a SAHM right now. :cloud9:


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Haha I just called my mom at work to talk about Subway and she hung up on me!!! Haha

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

I'm off to take another nap! This cold/whatever it is seems to be sucking the life out of me tonight. Have an excellent night girls!! :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Waiting4Baby said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> *sends Cleckner to the corner, wagging finger all the way*
> 
> In the *English* language, people have been saying "I couldn't care less" for hundreds of years, meaning that there is no lower level of caring that they can have for a given subject. Then certain other "english-speaking" nationalitites heard this, tried to copy it and got it wrong, not giving any thought to the MEANING of what they were actually saying!!! "I COULD care less" does not make sense!!!! If you COULD care less about it, then surely you WOULD?!??
> 
> *Takes Grammar Police hat off and sits down with a sigh*
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> One of MY worst pet peeves is when you Brits get on your high horses and acts as if you all speak perfect English yourselves and it's only Americans who ever make grammatical errors!
> 
> Some of the worst grammar I've ever seen in my whole life has come from Brits. The fact that I'm American has absolutely no effect on my ability to understand our shared language. You can just take a quick look around this forum to see that _many_ of your fellow countrymen don't use proper grammar. In fact, there are a couple of members on here whose posts I never read because they're just SO bad that I can hardly make it through them and come out of it with any understanding of what they were trying to convey. It's pathetic.Click to expand...




ShadowRat said:


> Of course, my other MAJOR pet peeve is "could of" / "would of" It's HAVE, people!!!!! "Would HAVE" !!!!!!! In speech you can make it "Could've" / "Would've" and yes, that does sound something like "Could of", but it ISN'T!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> *And, for that particular malapropism, british english-speakers are every bit as guilty as other english-speakers!*
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :winkwink:
> 
> I'm not a monster, girlies, I promise!!! But some things just get me soooooo mad!!!!
> 
> :grr:
> 
> 
> :rofl:

It is by NO means always Americans or even always non-british English-speakers but I must say that on the whole, only going by what I have heard, it does tend to be Americans who make the could care less mistake! But I am just waaaay over the top with my stupid grammar police crap, it goes way too far and I get so wound up, but in reality I need to take a chill pill about it, cos the English language (as with all other languages all of the time) is constantly changing, and theres nothing anyone can do to stop it really! I guess it offends me most when people get things grammatically wrong and the mistake ruins the logic of what theyre trying to say entirely :rofl: 



Vici said:


> Thats mainly coz they are chavs who can't even speak english let alone write it!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Oh HELL yes!!!! *sigh* :rofl:



Vici said:


> One thing to say
> 
> "GET IN THERE MURRAY!!!!!!!"
> 
> I'm off to bed now girls, night xx

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :happydance:

Im EXHAUSTED after that match!!! What will his later matches do to us eh?!? It was AWESOME to watch though!!! How did you manage to post so many wonderful posts in here and watch the tennis at the same time?! I had to sign off here LOL just couldnt take my eyes off the telly!! 

But bed is a veeeery good idea :) Im off to bed too!

Nite all :hugs:

Shadow xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

that match annoyed me! it went on way too long and I had to evict OH to the bedroom to watch the end because I wasn't going to miss Britain's Next Top Model (on Living +1, I already missed the first showing! as well as the second episode of Coronation Street...)

I did have the match on BBC iPlayer while watching Top Model but sound down. :rofl:


----------



## jelr

Mary Jo said:


> Hmmm, Taurus and Cancer... Vici, Virgo is a good match for both, so you are likely to be in luck, unless you go more than a few days early :D
> 
> in general, signs that have 3 other signs between them go together well because they belong to the same element (earth, fire, water, air), and the next best is signs in a compatible element (ie, earth + water or fire + air). so virgo goes best with capricorn and taurus (hence why I do get along with them, I just feel that all that earth is likely to get a bit much in our house, what with OH being Cap as well) and virgo is also an ok match with cancer (and scorpio and pisces, being the water signs).
> 
> so, really, on this level, I ought to be wishing for a Virgo baby, as he would be compatible on many levels with both OH and I, but I get along well with Leos, as it's my rising sign. OH on the other hand doesn't have any Leo in his chart.
> 
> 
> what will be will be and I definitely won't be pushing any presumed characteristics onto my son, I will of course love him however his personality and temperament turns out.

Your defo on the ball MJ - I'm cancer and DH is Virgo and we are a good match :happydance:


----------



## jelr

Heidi: Hope you got your sub and are feeling better soon.

Waiting4baby: Google Mooncup - I didn't know either until the girls were talkin about it on chat.

Pippin: Your only a couple of weeks younger than me then cause I was 30 on Sat - I intend celebrating again when LO is born so as I can have some wine he he. I did have some becks non alcohlic on the night but your right its not the same.

Booth: I know what you mean about your boobs just growing I think I'm going to have to buy an E cup bra cause the DD is getting too tight. :hissy:

Cleckner: hope your feeling better tomorrow.

Shadow: Glad you are enjoying the tennis.

Well I'm off to bed too now. Hope everyone sleeps well.


----------



## Sam_Star

:cry: :sad2: Am i a chav?? I hope not :sad2: :cry:


----------



## elly75

Wow. Finally caught up on all the pages! Very talkative today but love catching up on everything when I get home. Just feel sorta sad that I can't join you all in the talky time earlier in the day (too busy at work).

Heidi, a sub sounds really good right now but I'm craving Quizno's rather than Subway's. I think some bad experiences at the latter sorta pushed me away from their food.

mmm...turkey bacon club without the bacon.


I could go for that or some chocolate peanut butter ice cream.


----------



## Mary Jo

on the subject of posts that are on the incoherent side of legible, I have patience and reading skills and am perfectly capable of understanding the vast majority of them. I don't judge how people present themselves on a message board, in grammatical terms, I'd rather go on the content of their posts and form my opinions on how kind and helpful they are. I could very easily be anal about other people's writing, it's my job after all - I am a copy editor on a quality national newspaper - and (with the exception of conventional capitalisation, which I can't be bothered with all the time online) I endeavour to present myself well but really, it's not important in the scheme of things.

:)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha, Quiznos is super good as well! Still no sub, I put in a NASTY party pizza....make me gag haha.

Hope you feel better Cleck :( Sickness= No fun


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> on the subject of posts that are on the incoherent side of legible, I have patience and reading skills and am perfectly capable of understanding the vast majority of them. I don't judge how people present themselves on a message board, in grammatical terms, I'd rather go on the content of their posts and form my opinions on how kind and helpful they are. I could very easily be anal about other people's writing, it's my job after all - I am a sub editor (copy editor) on a quality national Sunday newspaper - and (with the exception of conventional capitalisation, which I can't be bothered with all the time online) I endeavour to present myself well but really, it's not important in the scheme of things.
> 
> :)

I completely disagree. Even on a _discussion forum_, how you convey your thoughts is _very_ important. If it takes me ten minutes to get through someone's post that only consists of one paragraph because of how horrible their grammar is, then I'm not going to waste my time trying (especially since they obviously didn't spend much time trying to write something coherent). That is one reason why it's important to present your thoughts in a half-decent way, if you want everyone to listen to them and understand them fully. How we communicate with each other is hugely important in life.


----------



## Mary Jo

whatever. my opinion is as relevent as anyone's. I prefer to be not so judgmental! or rather, I prefer to reserve my judgments for the _content_. some of the best presented posts I have seen have turned my _stomach_ with their content.

I think perhaps you missed the point I made about being a professional journalist. I am fully aware of the need to present oneself well _in general_, thanks. I just think correct or not grammar/punctuation, etc, on an _internet message board_ is not worth getting hot under the collar about.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> whatever. my opinion is as relevent as anyone's.

No one said otherwise.



> I think perhaps you missed the point I made about being a professional journalist. I am fully aware of the need to present oneself well _in general_, thanks. I just think correct or not grammar/punctuation, etc, on an _internet message board_ is not worth getting hot under the collar about.

I agree. 

I'm not upset about people's grammar, though (or anything that you said). I'm upset about the attitude that I see from Brits who think that Americans are so stupid, especially when they're making comments about Americans' grammar while making mistakes in their own grammar at the same time.


----------



## Mary Jo

Attitude? Could you point out an instance where a British poster has insinuated something about the intelligence (or lack of) of an American poster, because I am perhaps having a senior moment here. 

It's not worth getting upset about! 

So many things seem to get reduced to Americans vs British people. It's weird and sad.


----------



## m_t_rose

On an entirely different note... Does anyone feel they are not prepared to take home a baby at the end of their pregnancy? I am finding it really hard to grasp that at the end of this pregnancy I am going to have a baby to take care of. DH and I tried and planned for our baby but I still feel like this pregnancy is going to end and everything is going to go back to normal. Maybe it is because of my past M/c and because at the end of that pregnancy I didn't have a baby and nothing changed. Don't get me wrong I love my LO already and and truly very excited to bring him home but sometimes it just doesn't seem real to me. 

Michelle


----------



## Mary Jo

doesn't feel real to me either, mt... it's all so hypothetical right now and it's hard to get fully prepared (other than in a practical sense). I know my life is going to change 100% and I am 100% ready for it, as I have wanted this for years, but even so. I went to see my OH's little 11 week old nephew at the weekend and he's so little (even though he's quite a big lad) and I am just praying that instinct is going to kick in big time because even holding him felt odd. 

and I also worry that I won't have my baby at the end of it, which is making my anxiety levels soar to not-good levels. it was bad in the beginning, then it eased off, and now it's coming back big time. I wish I could fully enjoy this experience, and in many ways I do, but there is this niggling worry in the back of my head. I just wish I could fastforward to see that all will be well and then I could relax!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> Attitude? Could you point out an instance where a British poster has insinuated something about the intelligence (or lack of) of an American poster, because I am perhaps having a senior moment here.
> 
> It's not worth getting upset about!
> 
> So many things seem to get reduced to Americans vs British people. It's weird and sad.

Well, there's the one from ShadowRat, which I quoted when I initially brought up the issue. But, really, I've said all that I wanted to say, so I really hope this subject is done and we can move on.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, and since you girls were discussing astrology earlier... I wanted to say that I'm a Taurus and I think it's very obvious that I am. I am very much like my sun sign. 

That being said, I think that a lot of the things you read regarding your characteristics and such that go along with your star sign are ambiguous. They seem to contradict themselves, but in such a subtle way... and then most people can relate to any sign, so that when they read theirs, it "fits". But, still, Taurus seems the most fitting for me. Stubborn, stubborn, stubborn... and enjoy good food. :rofl: Although, I love water so much, that I think I must be a pisces or something in one of my other signs.


----------



## m_t_rose

Mary Jo said:


> doesn't feel real to me either, mt... it's all so hypothetical right now and it's hard to get fully prepared (other than in a practical sense). I know my life is going to change 100% and I am 100% ready for it, as I have wanted this for years, but even so. I went to see my OH's little 11 week old nephew at the weekend and he's so little (even though he's quite a big lad) and I am just praying that instinct is going to kick in big time because even holding him felt odd.
> 
> and I also worry that I won't have my baby at the end of it, which is making my anxiety levels soar to not-good levels. it was bad in the beginning, then it eased off, and now it's coming back big time. I wish I could fully enjoy this experience, and in many ways I do, but there is this niggling worry in the back of my head. I just wish I could fastforward to see that all will be well and then I could relax!

I really hope what they say is true about mothering instinct. I have a lot of practice with older babies and kids but no practice with newborns. Last year when my nephew was born it was the first time I had ever held a newborn. Tyler (DH) and I couldn't even pass him back and forth someone else had to take him from me and give him to Ty.

I am a worrier too MJ. I really haven't been able to relax this whole pregnancy :cry:


----------



## xarxa

Omg, are you still going on about this subject, it seems pointless to me to even discuss it.



Mary Jo said:


> So many things seem to get reduced to Americans vs British people. It's weird and sad.

Yes, it is wierd and sad. In my experience Americans and British people are on an average equally bad. I would be ashamed if i wrote norwegian as badly as some of the people on this forum write english. Actually i would be ashamed if i wrote english that badly and it isn't even my first language.

PS: Feel free to correct any grammar or spelling errors in my posts, it's the only way to learn.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: oops!! I am clearly, most likely, one of 'those' people that you get annoyed by :rofl: I admit I don't make much effort in my grammatical presentation on these forums.......BUT I would like to point out on this subject that - have any of you ever thought that some of these people that you get irritated by their errors may be dyslexic or have some other form of learning difficulty? 

I do think though that people in general that write in 'text format' are annoying and that bugs me a little i.e. cnt wait 2 c my bby rele lookin 4wrd 2 it - or something like that (I don't even know how to do it, I quite often can't understand text messages that are sent to me in that format) :rofl:

Hope you all have a wonderful day and that today is full of happier post :happydance:

:hugs: to all the August Mummies!!!! :kiss:

*edit - that post especially is littered with grammatical mistakes :rofl:*


----------



## Vici

Shadow said:

> :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> Im EXHAUSTED after that match!!! What will his later matches do to us eh?!? It was AWESOME to watch though!!! How did you manage to post so many wonderful posts in here and watch the tennis at the same time?! I had to sign off here LOL just couldnt take my eyes off the telly!!
> 
> But bed is a veeeery good idea :) Im off to bed too!
> 
> Nite all :hugs:
> 
> Shadow xxx

Sky + is a wonderful thing, I love that live pause button :D



Mary Jo said:


> that match annoyed me! it went on way too long and I had to evict OH to the bedroom to watch the end because I wasn't going to miss Britain's Next Top Model (on Living +1, I already missed the first showing! as well as the second episode of Coronation Street...)
> 
> I did have the match on BBC iPlayer while watching Top Model but sound down. :rofl:

:rofl: again Sky plus, recorded eastenders and BNTM :D



m_t_rose said:


> On an entirely different note... Does anyone feel they are not prepared to take home a baby at the end of their pregnancy? I am finding it really hard to grasp that at the end of this pregnancy I am going to have a baby to take care of. DH and I tried and planned for our baby but I still feel like this pregnancy is going to end and everything is going to go back to normal. Maybe it is because of my past M/c and because at the end of that pregnancy I didn't have a baby and nothing changed. Don't get me wrong I love my LO already and and truly very excited to bring him home but sometimes it just doesn't seem real to me.
> 
> Michelle

Totally, its like you go through all this, go and have a baby and then they just give it to you to take home. Off you go, see you later kind of thing :rofl:



Jai_Jai said:


> I do think though that people in general that write in 'text format' are annoying and that bugs me a little i.e. cnt wait 2 c my bby rele lookin 4wrd 2 it - or something like that (I don't even know how to do it, I quite often can't understand text messages that are sent to me in that format) :rofl:
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day and that today is full of happier post :happydance:

I agree completly, and those who stupidly abbreviate words which actually make them longer and harder to type :D

O and smile girls

Smiling is infectious; you catch it like the flu,
When someone smiled at me today, I started smiling too.
I passed around the corner and someone saw my grin
When he smiled I realized I'd passed it on to him.
I thought about that smile then I realized its worth,
A single smile, just like mine could travel round the earth.
So, if you feel a smile begin, don't leave it undetected
Let's start an epidemic quick, and get the world infected!

Keep the smile going by sending this on to a friend.
Everyone needs a smile!!!

https://www.colinheatherly.com/images/Smile.jpg


----------



## xarxa

:happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## nuttymummy

vici...i loved ur 'chav' link....how true!!! :rofl:
this is a chav:
https://tomofthailand.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/vicky_pollard_and_kids.jpg
(a character from Little Britain)

lots of gold jewelery (bigger the better), always have a loud gob on them with something nasty to say to total strangers!!

*ok....following answers are in no means nasty...just wanted to point that out!! lol*

the thing about wanting baby out sooner....or people moaning about being overdue.
i totally accept this....i for one am one who would love to see baby sooner.
Lots of girls on here have very different problems, difficulties, and illnesses.
I for one dont have pre-eclampsia, SPD, extreme sickness and many other major pregnancy problems....but i STILL want my baby. (im not saying i want to be induced....i dont actually like the idea of that...FOR MEDICAL REASONS THIS IS FINE!!)
what i mean is....is that if i go into labour BEFORE my due date....it wouldnt worry me in the slightest...i cant wait to meet her!!
But some people LOVE being pregnant....like u cleck. My mum was the same. But not everyone shares this view...and if they want to rant about being overdue then im fine with that, a forum is for getting out your feelings, and looking for advice, and loads of people agree with the fact being overdue is quite stressful!
This being my second child....and my first coming 2 weeks early naturally, makes me all the more excited to see my baby, no matter when she decides to come.
I just dont like it when people get angry by other peoples moanings...when thats what forums are for half the time!!

BUT i do agree people go over the top (like u mentioned cleck about someone wanting to slit their wrists??) and they can say some awful things....but on the whole, i really feel for the girls overdue! your given an estimated due date..you count down the days...only for it to get so frustrating to last longer than expected!

PHEW...one topic covered.....now to the next:

Grammer. Im sooooo bad at this. BUT i do have to say i make LOTS of mistakes on my laptop...my B button is dodgy, as is my space bar! Luckily im typing this on my dads keyboard! :rofl:
but i always get red lines popping up under my words because they are spelt wrong, and when i click on it to get the right spelling, it doesnt even show the word i wanted to write! I used to love English at school and did quite well....but after years of typing online, i find i use quick words....like 'u' instead of 'you' and my spelling and typing is horrendous!! :rofl:

AND to add to that....things i write are often hard to read coz i just type directly whats in my head at the time and it doesnt make sense lol

ok...im all done....sorry but i just know this is guna b long when i post it!! NO NASTINESS INTENDED!!!!


----------



## Boothh

i dont think i feel ready for AFTER the baby is born, so much of the focus has gone on getting him out, we were talking the other day and we said we can just imagine us bringing him home from the hospital and putting him down in the living room and saying 'so what do we do now' im still cant imagine them actually letting me take this child home with me and letting me be in charge of it i mean wtf,


----------



## nuttymummy

lots of people do that....we did it with our first!! we brought him home...and because they sleep alot we were juts kinda like sat there waiting for him to wake up so we could do something :rofl:
its totally natural xxx


----------



## ckc

Hello my old friends and new friends, 

I am still busy at work and school :( I need holidays now. I am going to ask tom. to see if I can just stop. That would make me really happy. I haven't had any deep thoughts about my baby, because I haven' had time to realize how pregnant I am!!!! I just wanna be able to sit and pet my belly all day long and then put together the baby's room. I have nothing ready for my baby:( I hope I will be able to join you guys again soon. 

Much love to all of you, 

CKC


----------



## Aunty E

hello ladies, I'm going to steer well clear of the grammar issue as it looks like you all had a busy night ;) 

I had my first hypnobirthing session last night, which was very interesting, if a bit knackering and miles away. I didn't agree with everything that was said, but quite a lot of it made a lot of sense. The instructor suggested that we all move our due date back two weeks so that we could avoid being pressured around the time of our due dates, but as I'm completely convinced that Imogen will pop out at 38 weeks, I ignored that.

Having a bit of a tough time at the moment with family issues, and the stress is making me feel pretty unwell. Think it's just my BP going up a bit, but along with everything else, I don't need this. Every time we get back on an even keel, something else goes completely t*ts up and I'm back to feeling like crap again. It doesn't help that it's the anniversary of OH's teenage cousin committing suicide this week (over the last year OH's cousin and my cousin both killed themselves and another friend of mine died very unexpectedly last month). It just seems that every time I get over someone dying, or whatever, something else awful happens. I don't want to spend the rest of my life lurching from misery to misery. It sucks.


----------



## xarxa

I'm sorry to hear that aunty E.
Sounds tough to have something like that on your shoulders in addition to beeing pregnant. I feel like an emotional wreck myself, and i don't even have a good reason.

Sending you lots of :hug:


----------



## overcomer79

Hey guys,

Firstly, Tracey, I didn't mean to offend anyone with my comments about induction for medical reasons. If you go into labor naturally early, then you are truly blessed and we would welcome to the world your LO. 

I was just making a statement about inductions because it seems a lot of people here want them out of "convenience" with reasons like "well my mom is going to be in town and so I would like to be medically induced". It doesn't bother me when people try naturally to get LO out, in fact, I will probably try about 38 weeks just so LO will be on time. My OB has already told me 7 to 10 days MAX overdue will she let anyone go.

The problem with medical inductions is that they tend not be effective and require a c section in the end.


----------



## nuttymummy

lol how did i know someone would reply thinking i was getting at them!

overcomer, i totally agree!! i wouldnt recommend early inductions because of convenience...i think thats abit selfish.

do hospitals actually induce people for convenience? i didnt think they would do!

just want to say...great name choice too....so simple....yet people dont seem to call their LO's that these days! its lovely xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Yeah, OC, that's pretty much my view on induction. For medical reasons, fine, for convenience, not so fine. Personally I want to avoid one, mostly because I want an unmedicated birth if I can because of my issues with possibly not being able to breastfeed (for women with the condition I have, the medication can affect things, so I have read - am seeing my consultant next week to see what he thinks). If I am told breastfeeding is something I won't be able to do, I still would prefer to avoid induction because I've read that the contractions are more painful (and if I'm trying to go meds-free, that's not ideal!) - my mum had me induced and she said it was definitely more painful, if a shorter birth for her that time round. 

BUT, if baby goes overdue and I am advised to have him induced, I'll not argue. I want my baby out safe and sound first and foremost. I just hope that he doesn't want to hang around. I'll be doing what I can from 37-38 weeks to encourage him. Not sure what the policy is at my hospital for overdue mothers, I am hoping 10 days max. A while ago they sent me an appointment for one week after my due date, I guess to discuss what we do if there is nothing happening by then.


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh, the heat! I really want to go out today, got some shopping to do and need to take my library books back, but it's just so hot and I've no cool clothes to wear, just my jeans and a t-shirt. Can't face looking for clothes anymore, tried several weeks ago and it was a disaster. :rofl: Though maybe Peacocks will have some new stuff in, might have a little look.

Also, I can finally go looking for baby clothes! OH and I met with his sister at the weekend and she gave us a bunch of things that her 11 week old son has either grown out of or she just mustn't like very much. They're ok but we now have too much of some things and not much/nothing of others. Like, we have 7 pairs of newborn size trousers (and if he's on the bigger side and the weather stays hot, he mightn't get in to them at all), 13 body suits but no sleepsuits in 0-3 month size. Also bunch of body suits in 3-6 months and 6-9 months. So I have to get some sleepsuits in 0-3 months and a few more in newborn (have got 4) and some newborn body suits (have 6, or will that be enough?). Oh, and he now has 6 hats. It's crazy!

:D


----------



## Mary Jo

xarxa said:


> Omg, are you still going on about this subject, it seems pointless to me to even discuss it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> So many things seem to get reduced to Americans vs British people. It's weird and sad.
> 
> Yes, it is *wierd* and sad. In my experience Americans and British people are on an average equally bad. I would be ashamed if i wrote norwegian as badly as some of the people on this forum write english. Actually i would be ashamed if i wrote english that badly and it isn't even my first language.
> 
> PS: Feel free to correct any grammar or spelling errors in my posts, it's the only way to learn.Click to expand...

weird. :)

(Sorry, I wouldn't normally care but since you asked...)


----------



## xarxa

Thank you, i'll remember that. :)


----------



## cleckner04

I seriously cannot believe that one phrase used wrong that I didn't even realize I had typed it wrong until someone so rudely pointed it out, is causing such a big deal in here. I mean honestly, it is a freaking baby forum NOT English 101. I've seen many many errors in writing on this forum and WHO CARES!! I think the only reason W4B was so riled up is because Shadow specifically said AMERICANS butcher the language that we 'stole' from the English. Seeing as how America is a country filled with EVERY nationality, I don't see how you can EVER expect the language to stay the same. 

As with the induction crap. I have NOTHING against induction. I never once said that. I have problems with mothers getting on here willing to take caster oil and other RIDICULOUS things that are harmful to the baby, to get the baby out. I DON'T LOVE being pregnant. It is wonderful. I love feeling her kicks. I love feeling her move. I don't love waking up in the mornings feeling sick as hell, feeling as if my hips are going to fall apart at any moment, or the constant worry that I feel that some day soon my baby is going to die because that is what happened with my first baby. It all could be over in a freaking heartbeat and I'm not going to sit on a forum and whine about stupid pains and wanting my baby out when all I care about is having a healthy child to hold in the end. It all means NOTHING if this baby dies. It gets ripped away so fast that you never see it coming. Trust me. My post about how lovely and great it is to be pregnant had NOTHING to do with any girl in this club. It was meant to be uplifting and maybe make you girls see the positive in things. Because I'm trying like hell to see all the positives on my own side.


----------



## Mary Jo

:hugs: xarxa :D

Ooh, Aunty E, your hypnobirthing class, I would love to hear some more about that. Also, what you were told about thinking of your due date 2 weeks after the real one, I am trying (kind of) to do that myself, but I know it won't really work because I've had August 11th tattooed on the inside of my head since December! I can see the rationale behind it though, to take the pressure away; I know a little about hypnobirthing and how relaxation is the key to it all and how can you be relaxed when you're anxious and stressed about going overdue?!

I feel right now that if I go overdue it's like they suddenly moved Christmas with no warning and no knowing which of the following 14 days I'll get my presents!


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> on the subject of posts that are on the incoherent side of legible, I have patience and reading skills and am perfectly capable of understanding the vast majority of them. I don't judge how people present themselves on a message board, in grammatical terms, I'd rather go on the content of their posts and form my opinions on how kind and helpful they are. I could very easily be anal about other people's writing, it's my job after all - I am a sub editor (copy editor) on a quality national Sunday newspaper - and (with the exception of conventional capitalisation, which I can't be bothered with all the time online) I endeavour to present myself well but really, it's not important in the scheme of things.
> 
> :)

Oh MJ, you are so right. It is not at ALL important in the grand scheme of things!! I hate that I get so worked up about grammar, but the grammar police thing really is just a bit of fun :winkwink: hehe... *hereby retires grammar police hat* :rofl:



xarxa said:


> Omg, are you still going on about this subject, it seems pointless to me to even discuss it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> So many things seem to get reduced to Americans vs British people. It's weird and sad.
> 
> Yes, it is wierd and sad. In my experience Americans and British people are on an average equally bad. I would be ashamed if i wrote norwegian as badly as some of the people on this forum write english. Actually i would be ashamed if i wrote english that badly and it isn't even my first language.
> 
> PS: Feel free to correct any grammar or spelling errors in my posts, it's the only way to learn.Click to expand...

 I totally agree that there are people who speak English as their first language all over the world, and a vast majority of them (wherever they are from) tend to make a huge number of grammatical errors in their general speech / writing. And I like what you say about corrections being the only way to learn, too. But I dont think Ill be doing the grammar police thing again in here, as it clearly isnt taken as it is meant (i.e. a bit of fun and a joke; I think Cleckner got that when I did it, at least!) Perhaps I should never have even mentioned it at all, perhaps a forum like this is not the place for grammar lessons!!! In this type of forum, as MJ rightly pointed out, it is far more important that peoples intent comes across, whether that be in a badly-worded/badly spelled post or not. Id certainly much rather choose my friends on the basis of their true intent than purely choose to read the posts which are well-worded. Id rather make one friend with a heart of gold in here than make 10 friends who spell everything correctly and always use the correct grammar for their posts and yet have dubious moral/ethical values.



Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: oops!! I am clearly, most likely, one of 'those' people that you get annoyed by :rofl: I admit I don't make much effort in my grammatical presentation on these forums.......BUT I would like to point out on this subject that - have any of you ever thought that some of these people that you get irritated by their errors may be dyslexic or have some other form of learning difficulty?
> 
> I do think though that people in general that write in 'text format' are annoying and that bugs me a little i.e. cnt wait 2 c my bby rele lookin 4wrd 2 it - or something like that (I don't even know how to do it, I quite often can't understand text messages that are sent to me in that format) :rofl:
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day and that today is full of happier post :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to all the August Mummies!!!! :kiss:
> 
> *edit - that post especially is littered with grammatical mistakes :rofl:*

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Awwwww Jai Jai youre just the coolest :D I love that you are in our group: You always balance things so nicely and bring it all back down to earth :D Good point about people with dyslexia or other issues which make it harder for them to post in grammatically correct ways. Are their views any less important? Is their information any less useful to us all? Absolutely not :) 

And UGH, I agree about the text speak thing! It can get so confusing! I know someone on Facebook who only ever writes in text speak online, and she never seems to use ANY vowels at all!!! Sure makes it a challenge to try to guess what shes saying!! 




Vici said:


> O and smile girls
> 
> Smiling is infectious; you catch it like the flu,
> When someone smiled at me today, I started smiling too.
> I passed around the corner and someone saw my grin
> When he smiled I realized I'd passed it on to him.
> I thought about that smile then I realized its worth,
> A single smile, just like mine could travel round the earth.
> So, if you feel a smile begin, don't leave it undetected
> Let's start an epidemic quick, and get the world infected!
> 
> Keep the smile going by sending this on to a friend.
> Everyone needs a smile!!!
> 
> https://www.colinheatherly.com/images/Smile.jpg

:happydance: :wohoo: Hehehe!!! Cuuuuute baby Orang-Utans!!!! :D

Nutty, I love that image of Vicki Pollard, how perfectly does that sum up Chaviness?!? :rofl:
And I totally agree with everything you say about both touchy topics that weve covered in here lately (early induction etc. and grammar!)- I love that, for the most part, our August mummies group is full of easy-going, open-minded chicks who arent afraid to speak their minds and share their feelings :friends:

CKC - Hiya honey!! Thanks for popping in :D I miss you! Hope you get some time to yourself to reflect soon, and that youre not too exhausted from working so hard :hugs: Look forward to seeing you in here again soon! Xx

Aunty E :hugs: :( Im so sorry theres so much sadness going on for you right now. It must be so hard to cope with it all and to be torn about by BP issues and other pregnancy stuff all at once :( I hope it helps a little to come in here and let it all out my lovely, were all here for you if you just want to rant about it all or anything... big :hug: xxx



Mary Jo said:


> xarxa said:
> 
> 
> Omg, are you still going on about this subject, it seems pointless to me to even discuss it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> So many things seem to get reduced to Americans vs British people. It's weird and sad.
> 
> Yes, it is *wierd* and sad. In my experience Americans and British people are on an average equally bad. I would be ashamed if i wrote norwegian as badly as some of the people on this forum write english. Actually i would be ashamed if i wrote english that badly and it isn't even my first language.
> 
> PS: Feel free to correct any grammar or spelling errors in my posts, it's the only way to learn.Click to expand...
> 
> weird. :)
> 
> (Sorry, I wouldn't normally care but since you asked...)Click to expand...

:rofl: That is too cute, you guys :winkwink: :rofl: Love it!! Hehehehe


----------



## cleckner04

MJ- If you have to be induced, you can still go med free hun. If you have the will to want to go without pain meds, you can do it. It is all a mind thing. So many women give up too quickly when the pain hits and they just go straight to the drugs. (For the women that want completely natural) I don't think induction necessarily makes it more painful. It just speeds up the process so you hit the stage right away with the fast and hard contractions. You could be surprised and find that you handle the pain really well though. Women are made to do this. You just need a good coach because they really make all the difference. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

ShadowRat said:


> But I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll be doing the grammar police thing again in here, as it clearly isn&#8217;t taken as it is meant (i.e. a bit of fun and a joke; I think Cleckner got that when I did it, at least!)




cleckner04 said:


> I seriously cannot believe that one phrase used wrong that I didn't even realize I had typed it wrong until someone so rudely pointed it out, is causing such a big deal in here.

Eeeep... I guess not... :( :(


----------



## nuttymummy

woah...jesus...maybe i shouldnt post here, even though i wrote that i wasnt being nasty to anyone etc. its obviously wasnt written big enough!!!

cleck....i was merely saying that u liked being pregnant...as did my mum. that ur enjoying it...kicks, hiccups etc. and i totally understand where u coming from.

people take caster oil?? ewwww ive never heard of that but it sounds so icky!
i feel ill after biting a piece of fried bread full of oil, nevermind taking it!!! :sick: :rofl:

cleck..i didnt even notice ur phrase....i just thought it was a typing mistake....i do it all the time, and isnt it annoying how missing either one or two letters can change the whole tone of a sentence (i e-mailed MIL and said 'I can't guarantee there will be something weve forgotten to buy' after she had asked if we needed anything....i was SUPPOSED to say 'i CAN guarantee there will be...' and it changed the whole tone of the e-mail and it made me sound as if i didnt want any help from her!!!) but honestly cleck....i didnt even notice! i wasnt talking bout the whole american/english thing...i dont understand it all half the time!! i struggle with english words! :rofl:

like i said before...and ill say it again...this time in big red letters:

*NOT MEANT TO OFFEND!!!!*

was just saying i dont mind people getting tired when overdue etc. thats just my opinion. xxxxx sorry girls


----------



## cleckner04

I feel like I'M the one that shouldn't post in here anymore. I didn't even want to sign on today but than I saw how it was all STILL going. I just can't believe it. 

I wasn't mad about your post in one bit nutty. Your post isn't what started me off. It's all the fighting that happened overnight.


----------



## Mary Jo

cleck, thanks. I am wondering about the drugs they use to do the induction though, I've heard that they can interfere because they aren't the natural substances the body produces to start labour, know what I mean? I know it's oxytocin but it's artificial.

But I will be open-minded, to all of it. I do agree with a lot of what you say - to me, my baby is THE most important part of all this and I don't give a flying f*** what I have to go through in order to have him safely. I am very conscious of my OH's sister who lost her baby at 35 weeks and a school friend whose baby also was stillborn. (Both these ladies are pregnant again and due in the next 6-9 weeks, by the way.) but I cannot forget how wonderful it all is, how fortunate I am. If I have a c-section, FINE. If I am drugged to the eyeballs, have an epidural and a forceps birth, FINE. I don't care, if it means my baby and I are also fine.


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> woah...jesus...maybe i shouldnt post here...

Nooooo!!!!! Nuttyyyyy!!!!! WE LOOOOVE YOU!!
LOL I think I'm right to say that she wasn't talking about you, my dear; I think she was talking about me on both counts :( But that's ok, I've grown a nice thick skin lately, and am happy to absorb it all and smile and carry on!!!

*shrugs* really, does any of it really matter? It has been very objectively interesting though to enter a new realm in this thread: We've never really had any turmoil WITHIN the group, it's fascinating to see how everyone reacts etc. But not much fun, eh?? But I go back to what I said before: For the most part, the general "trend" of the August mummies is to be easy-going and lighthearted and to share feelings and opinions without getting too worked up about stuff! I hope we never lose that :D :hugs: all round!!

xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh lordy girls.......................whats going on with all of us!!!:(:( I don't like to read 4 pages of people upset. I think there has been alot of misunderstanings....I hope everyone is better now and getting along!!!!:)

I love you all!:::) :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:

Hubby painted our nursery last night and we are going to put it all together when he gets home......YAY!!!!!!!!! Finally!!!!!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

cleck....:hugs: dont say that chick.

i didnt realize there was fighting going on?? i just signed on this morning, and read through the mountain of pages :rofl: and just replied to the things that stuck out in my mind. (sometimes ill come on here and not quite know what to reply to coz i dont know much about the topic etc.) so i thought it was good that i had a chance to write a longish post...seeing as i talk crap most of the time!! :rofl:
didnt mean to offend....maybe we should all stick to pregnancy talk........or ricardo......or food? :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> maybe we should all stick to pregnancy talk........or ricardo......or food? :rofl:

LOL ooooh yes, foooood!! LOL We're good at the food topics :winkwink: 
*just done scoffing half a quiche for lunch* mmmm! But now I need something sweet...


Gabs, awesome about the nursery honey!! :wohoo: It must feel like you're getting very close to meeting little Jack now, huh?? I almost wish we hadn't done Vince's nursery so long ago, I kinda want something like that do do now!!


----------



## Mary Jo

My final point on the arguing: Cleck, you made an extremely valid point and one I understand completely - if something, god forbid, were to go wrong, all this would be utterly meaningless, trivial, never give it a second thought. But why does something have to go wrong for that view to stand? If it's upsetting you (or me, and I admit I got a little worked up last night), maybe we should step back and not engage in it. 

We have a lovely group here, it's 95% of the reason I come to the forum, and I do not want to fall out with anyone. :) I don't actually think that most people want to argue at all but sometimes innocent remarks are taken the wrong way. It's the whole thing of not being able to read someone's tone over the internet. 

Anyway. Just wanted to say. :)

*kumbaya*


----------



## Aunty E

Hypnobirthing had a lot to say about the power of positive thought (which I do believe) and we did some great breathing and relaxation exercises, and also looked at how we need to feel safe and comfortable when giving birth because of the way the uterus works. Essentially, one lot of muscles needs to relax so that another bunch of muscles can work to pull them up and dilate the cervix properly and this can't happen if you're stressed or anxious or feeling unsafe because of your bodies natural defence mechanism which starts working against you birthing, instead of with you birthing. 

mostly what's bugging me right now is that my brother has been at a police station, having been told he was going in 'for a chat', since 7.30am yesterday, we haven't been able to communicate with him, we don't know if he has a solicitor, we didn't even know whether he was still there (and with recent history, were worried he might have done something terrible) until about four pm yesterday because we filed a missing persons report. I won't go into the whys and wherefores of what's happened/happening but I am so angry right now with the police, I'm having to fight very hard against the urge to call in some favours.


----------



## xarxa

heat and hormones. bad combination.

Let's let this rest now, shall we?


----------



## Mary Jo

((((((((Aunty E))))))))

I am so sorry you've got so much stressful stuff going on :( Take care. :hugs:


----------



## ashnbump

hello ladies, i'm gonna go waaaaaaaaay off the topic here :blush: but i want to show my fellow augusty's my bump lol! 

this is the first time i feel like i actually have a bump so i demand you all take time too look at it :rofl: :hugs:

i've tried to do a collage of bump pics but i couldnt do it for the life of me! and sorry if the piccies end up being HUUUGGGGEEE or tiny lol! xxx

14 weeks



18 weeks


26 weeks


30 weeks


34 weeks (today)


is it just me or was i bigger at 18 weeks than i was at 26 haha :rofl:

also its about time i looked pregnant, and my bump is low low low, and seems to have been all the way through! :hugs: thanx girls! xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Crikey, all of a sudden I can smell this weird, weird smell, like poison... acid maybe, filtering through? Something not right, it's like it's a bad septic smell, almost? 

Eeeep. Hope it's not the drains. We had trouble locally a while ago and man it was a bad summer.

*shakes head*


----------



## nuttymummy

just to lighten the mood:

The Penis Poem

My nookie days are over
My pilot light is out
What used to be my sex appeal
Is now my water spout

Time was when, on its own accord
From my trousers it would spring
But now I've got a full-time job
To find the blasted thing

It used to be embarrassing
The way it would behave
For every single morning
It would stand and watch me shave

Now as old age approaches
It sure gives me the blues
To see it hang its little head
And watch me tie my shoes

:rofl:


----------



## Boothh

is it safe to come back now? 
without anyone biting my head off about anything?

lol im getting scared to give my opinion now incase anyone takes it the wrong way,


----------



## ShadowRat

*shakes head* really, MJ? Hmm, I sure hope nothing has gone septic, that doesn't sound too good! Funny how bad smells like that can hang about, isn't it??


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, Ash, you look gorgeous!! I was thinking I might do a 34 week pic... ok, I do it in a bit. :D


----------



## Mary Jo

ShadowRat said:


> *shakes head* really, MJ? Hmm, I sure hope nothing has gone septic, that doesn't sound too good! Funny how bad smells like that can hang about, isn't it??

I know. From nowhere as well. Must be the weather making things go bad quickly or something.


----------



## ShadowRat

Ash, you look GORGEOUS honey!!! Finally looking so beautifully preggers :wohoo:

Aunty E huge, huge :hug: to you my dear: I have had one hell of a time with police stations etc. in the past couple of years, and it is the most horrible sickening feeling when someone you love is caught up in something and you don't know how you can help... The police have so much power, don't they, and they can wield it however they see fit, it can be very scary :( I really hope things are ok for your bro. If you want to pm me, maybe I know a little about the ins and outs of police rubbish and could help you somehow?? I don't know... Don't worry if you'd rather not :winkwink:
I do hope you're not getting too stressed about it, though. I totally understand what you must be going through... xxxx


----------



## ashnbump

do it MJ do it lol! and thanks hun, aww u made my day :D :hugs: xx


----------



## ashnbump

:hugs: thanx shadow, i'm one happy (sweaty, but happy all the same) pregnant lady today :rofl: xx


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> just to lighten the mood:
> 
> The Penis Poem
> 
> My nookie days are over
> My pilot light is out
> What used to be my sex appeal
> Is now my water spout
> 
> Time was when, on its own accord
> From my trousers it would spring
> But now I've got a full-time job
> To find the blasted thing
> 
> It used to be embarrassing
> The way it would behave
> For every single morning
> It would stand and watch me shave
> 
> Now as old age approaches
> It sure gives me the blues
> To see it hang its little head
> And watch me tie my shoes
> 
> :rofl:



:rofl:

Love it :D Thanks Nutty, made me roll about laughing! xx


----------



## ShadowRat

ashnbump said:


> :hugs: thanx shadow, i'm one happy (sweaty, but happy all the same) pregnant lady today :rofl: xx

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Me too! let's ALL be happy, sweaty pregnant ladies today, yea?!? :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## cleckner04

SOOOO who is up for seeing Emma's nursery?!


----------



## cleckner04

Ash-You look fab by the way. :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> ashnbump said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: thanx shadow, i'm one happy (sweaty, but happy all the same) pregnant lady today :rofl: xx
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Me too! let's ALL be happy, sweaty pregnant ladies today, yea?!? :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:Click to expand...

Okay what is the temperature for you guys?! And what is it 'normally' like there? Cause it sounds like you are having an unusually hot summer?!


----------



## ashnbump

cleckner04 said:


> SOOOO who is up for seeing Emma's nursery?!

oooohhh meeee, im deprived of a nursery as me and Oh are living at my parents house, and baby is in with us :( sad times, but i still love seeing all ur beautiful nurseries! xxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

ok, 34 weeks pics... taken just now:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo89.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo94.jpg

I am so so hot...


----------



## nuttymummy

i want to see the nursery!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

mary Jo....u have a perfect bump!!!

its such a perfect shape!!

OH calls mine a boiled egg :rofl:


----------



## xarxa

I wanna see Emma's nursery cleckner!


We have about 28 degrees outside and 32 inside. 
Usual would be around 20 degrees.


----------



## ashnbump

ShadowRat said:


> ashnbump said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: thanx shadow, i'm one happy (sweaty, but happy all the same) pregnant lady today :rofl: xx
> 
> amen to that shadow :rofl: i swear ive bought about 12 bottles of antipersperant (sp) deoderant (sp again :rofl: ) in a week! i need something to keep me cool :hissy:
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Me too! let's ALL be happy, sweaty pregnant ladies today, yea?!? :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay what is the temperature for you guys?! And what is it 'normally' like there? Cause it sounds like you are having an unusually hot summer?!Click to expand...

its only 24 (degrees c) here in manchester today hun, but its ever so humid, with NO air at all, and it is quite warm for us really (even though i suppose its not that hot on the temp scale, iykwim?)

anyhow its bloody roast chicken! :rofl xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Cleck, today it's 30C (84F) in London. You have to remember, we don't have airconditioning in homes very much here, we certainly don't... and it's pretty humid as well. This time of year you'd say it was nice weather if it was 23C-24C (73F-75F). We're not used to it getting above about 26C.


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah we supposed to get a 'heatwave' but at the mo its mostly HUMID!!! with showers. so no sun....but very warm n icky!!


----------



## ashnbump

MJ u biotch (intentional sp lol) 

ur bump is ADORABLE! :hissy: Jealous over here :blush: lol

seriously ur bump is beautiful! xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks Ash... midwife said I am "all baby". It's so hard, I can feel bits of him everywhere!


----------



## nuttymummy

ashnbump...i love ur teddy bear ticker....how cute would that background be as a theme for a nursery!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

OOOhhh MJ your bump looks AMAZING!!!! It is just the perfect pregnant lady belly, it's gorgeous my dear!!! 

Cleck, YAAAAAY!!!! Show us that beautiful nursery sweetie! I know how hard you've worked on it, I'll bet it's adorable :D :D

The girls are right about the heat: It feels hotter than it really is, I think: Tends to be that british people either moan about the rain and cold or moan about too much heat!! :rofl: Just our special way, I guess!! Can't get it right hehehe

I'm lucky cos we have a very shaded lounge so it keeps pretty cool most of the day. Gets hot upstairs though! We're using the fan in bed a LOT lately, lecky bill is gonna be sky high methinks :winkwink:


----------



## ashnbump

nuttymummy said:


> ashnbump...i love ur teddy bear ticker....how cute would that background be as a theme for a nursery!!!

i knooooww! it'd be beautiful in a nursery, even just as a border around the room! Ur very creative nutty lol xx


----------



## Boothh

ashnbump said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> SOOOO who is up for seeing Emma's nursery?!
> 
> oooohhh meeee, im deprived of a nursery as me and Oh are living at my parents house, and baby is in with us :( sad times, but i still love seeing all ur beautiful nurseries! xxxxClick to expand...

were at my mums house too, so the baby is in with us til december when we move out, so i know how you feel, were doing one wall with blue polka dot paper and the rest white, n the blue wall is gonna have a nursery border on it n all his stuff is gunna be on that side, thats the best we can do for now, 

but were gunna end up goin well overboard when he gets his own room i can feel it hahaha, x


----------



## Mary Jo

I can still smell that septic, poisonous smell. Am going to go out, get a break from it. Hopefully it'll have gone when I get back. 

Ash, nutty, I agree, that is a cute ticker!


----------



## cleckner04

Sorry I'm doing ten things at once it seems. Okay so it is hot there but with no air conditioning it is probably hell. It gets in the 90 degree farenheit range here and than it will be around 110 in august typically with major humidity but here we have the air conditioning to combat it a bit. 

MJ- Love your bump hun. It looks perfect. Out of curiousity, how did you get the scar on your arm? Or is that not a scar?! I love scar stories. 


Okay now to my nursery pictures. It'll be a minute. And shadow I didn't work nearly as hard as most because we didn't paint or anything like that. It's basically just furniture and that is the only change to the room. :dohh: So there are definately cuter rooms out there like Heidi with her huge eiffel tower.


----------



## ashnbump

Mary Jo said:


> Thanks Ash... midwife said I am "all baby". It's so hard, I can feel bits of him everywhere!

my bumps nowhere near as big (and beautiful) as yours but i too can feel all hard body parts in my tum lol

is mostly head, back and bum that i feel though, no specific limbs (that ive noticed anyway)


also girls, is it ok that my girlie is a bit on the quiet side, movement wise?

today and yesterday she's been very quiet, i mean she's been doing her 10 movements in so many hours etc, but deffo not as much wigglin as she usually does :blush:

is it maybe because its hot, iykwim? should i be worrying :dohh: xx


----------



## nuttymummy

lol tell me about it....i used to drive my mum n dad nuts making EVERY item from Art Attack when i was little :rofl:

its mega cute though!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh and Cleck, I hope the pics of Emma's nursery are here when I get back... :)


----------



## cleckner04

Ash- they have their off days just like us. She's probably going through a growth spurt of some sort and just wants to sleep it off. That is what I was told by my doctor anyways. I wouldn't worry a bit as long as she is getting her 10 kicks in. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashnbump

Boothh said:


> ashnbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> SOOOO who is up for seeing Emma's nursery?!
> 
> oooohhh meeee, im deprived of a nursery as me and Oh are living at my parents house, and baby is in with us :( sad times, but i still love seeing all ur beautiful nurseries! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> were at my mums house too, so the baby is in with us til december when we move out, so i know how you feel, were doing one wall with blue polka dot paper and the rest white, n the blue wall is gonna have a nursery border on it n all his stuff is gunna be on that side, thats the best we can do for now,
> 
> but were gunna end up goin well overboard when he gets his own room i can feel it hahaha, xClick to expand...

We'll deffo be goin overboard too hun, don't u worry! its a shame we have to wait to get our own place, but i'll appreciate the help my mum and dad will give us in the beginning. i"ll enjoy my house when i finally get it lol! xx


----------



## nuttymummy

ash n bump.......ur at the stage where bubs is getting to big to move so im sure she will be fine....and usually they can have quiet days too....bet in 2 days time ur belly will wobble around like jelly again!! :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

arnt they getting abit too big to move as much now too, thats what my midwife has set to me, i feel him stretching as though hes tryna get comfy but he rarely does proper kicks anymore its like there just isnt any room for him to mess about like he used to, x


----------



## ashnbump

thanx cleck, nutty, booth :hugs: 

I've tried not to over worry as she's deffo moving in there, just a quiet couple of days think ur right!

we never stop worring though do we, its so bloody hard for us pregnant women! xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, Cleck, it is indeed a scar - I call it my cockroach scar (though no insects were involved).

No exciting story, sadly - about 2 years ago I noticed that I had a silvery hard spot on my arm. I prodded it a bit and it wouldn't come out but it went black-ish. It seemed to be growing as well, I could move it about, it was growing quite deep into my arm and it would sting occasionally, as though it was biting on a nerve.

So I went to my GP who referred me to a dermatologist, who said she didnt know what it was, didn't think it was dangerous but she should remove it. Which she did. And I had a very neat scar to start with, just a straight line, but over the months it's sort of separated and spread because it was a point of pressure on my arm, and it's overgrown with this scar tissue. It is quite a lot more unsightly than before I had the black lump removed (which turned out to be benign and non-worrying). I think it's got worse during pregnancy, actually, but it's ok. Hard, lumpy and tender, but I can live with it. :)


----------



## Boothh

ashnbump said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashnbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> SOOOO who is up for seeing Emma's nursery?!
> 
> oooohhh meeee, im deprived of a nursery as me and Oh are living at my parents house, and baby is in with us :( sad times, but i still love seeing all ur beautiful nurseries! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> were at my mums house too, so the baby is in with us til december when we move out, so i know how you feel, were doing one wall with blue polka dot paper and the rest white, n the blue wall is gonna have a nursery border on it n all his stuff is gunna be on that side, thats the best we can do for now,
> 
> but were gunna end up goin well overboard when he gets his own room i can feel it hahaha, xClick to expand...
> 
> We'll deffo be goin overboard too hun, don't u worry! its a shame we have to wait to get our own place, but i'll appreciate the help my mum and dad will give us in the beginning. i"ll enjoy my house when i finally get it lol! xxClick to expand...

hahah i know im sort of glad im with my mum cus i dont even have a clue how to hold a baby properly and i know she will be willing to help us out if we need it, weve actually sat planning this amazing jungle bedroom for him when we move out, conversation has gone so downhill since getting pregnant hahah, x


----------



## cleckner04

Okay piccies are loading onto photobucket now. I'm gonna post her going home outfit and a few other things as well just for fun. :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> Heh, Cleck, it is indeed a scar - I call it my cockroach scar (though no insects were involved).
> 
> No exciting story, sadly - about 2 years ago I noticed that I had a silvery hard spot on my arm. I prodded it a bit and it wouldn't come out but it went black-ish. It seemed to be growing as well, I could move it about, it was growing quite deep into my arm and it would sting occasionally, as though it was biting on a nerve.
> 
> So I went to my GP who referred me to a dermatologist, who said she didnt know what it was, didn't think it was dangerous but she should remove it. Which she did. And I had a very neat scar to start with, just a straight line, but over the months it's sort of separated and spread because it was a point of pressure on my arm, and it's overgrown with this scar tissue. It is quite a lot more unsightly than before I had the black lump removed (which turned out to be benign and non-worrying). I think it's got worse during pregnancy, actually, but it's ok. Hard, lumpy and tender, but I can live with it. :)

I have a weird scar on my back that isn't nearly as cool looking but it was some lump that just showed up one day and instead of going to the doctor, I made DH dig it out. :rofl::rofl: Nothing shy in our relationship, thats for sure. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh that's a really sweet idea, to do one wall in your mum's house, I'll bet it will work beautifully :) 

*sniffs air* You know, MJ, even I can smell that septic smell now! Think the dog may need a bath... Or a breath mint :rofl: OH actually just got back from Tesco and he has bought DOGGIE BREATH MINTS!!!! :rofl: Didin't think they existed!!

Cleck, it's not all about painting etc. with gorgeous nurseries, it's about the time and care to set it all up for your little one I think :happydance: I know you're made those cute little arty bits and bobs for her, I am looking forward to seeing how they look with your lovely furniture and everything! Sorry for the 10 things at once thing- pm'ing me must be taking up some of your attention hehehe- go sort out those photos now!! We're all busting to see!

Heidi, Cleck is right, that eiffel tower is really cute, I love your nursery :D

Ash, I think you're probably ok re: fewer movements today. As long as you've had the 10 movements in as many hours thing, she should be fine in there :) It could be the heat, like you say, making her sleepier, or like Nutty says it may well be that she just has less space to wiggle about now!! I know that Vince has very quiet days and then some randomly mad wiggly days!! Just keep checking that you get the "magic number" of movements, and you should be fine :)

xx


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. Here is my LO's nursery! I like to keep things simple so there isn't much to it really but I definately love it! 

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08255.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08265.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08267.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08350.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08320.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08335.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08336.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08332.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08354.jpg


----------



## nuttymummy

booth....my son has a jungle room!!

we painted SIMBA on the wall from lion king with his name, and put a bamboo wall and lion paw prints around. It was less babyish and it will suit him for quite a few years yet. I picked simba coz it less babyish than other characters like postman pat etc. AND i chose green coz its a unisex colour :)

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/BILD0167.jpg
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/BILD0166.jpg
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/BILD0165.jpg

NOTE: he is in a bed now lol...hes 3!!!
these were taken when we first moved in xx


----------



## cleckner04

Oops those pictures are kinda huge. :rofl: I just love her coming home outfit. The little diaper cover with the flower on her butt. :cloud9:


----------



## cleckner04

Nutty that looks like a professional did it!! I love it!!


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG girls, those rooms are looooovely!! :D 

Cleck, i love the colour schemes you've used, it is simple and yet so elegant and beautifully girlie hehehe!! I really love that sweet writing above her cot too :cloud9: that's a lovely touch :)

Nutty, Kai is a lucky boy :D What a totally awesome bedroom!! :)


----------



## nuttymummy

cleck....ITS GORGEOUS!!!

its better kept simple....some people can over do it. i love the polka dots!!! and your clothes are hung so neatly!!! i wish my LO's wardrobe looked like that!

the writing on the wall is so cute too!! xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Phew i'm glad were all friends again! 
I dont know what i would do if the august mummies broke up?!?!?!
I'm trying to get a lovely pic of my bump (veeeery difficult) so i can show you all because i've never posted one before xx xx
I feel really shy :blush:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Sam, don't be shy! Pics rule! I hope you feel brave enough to show it off :)


----------



## nuttymummy

he was at least one when we moved in, so i didnt get to do a 'nursery' as such. just thought it would save me decorating for a while!!
those paw prints where murder to paint!! they went the whole way round the room and most where on blown vinyl wallpaper (blown up pattern) so it made it even harder!!


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks girls. I tend to keep things simple in my whole house really. I'm not much for clutter. As for the closet, you should see my own. It is color coordinated with like colors beside eachother. And they all have to go the same direction. :dohh: Which could actually be the Virgo in me MJ! :rofl: 

As for the writing on the wall, that is actually just a vinyl sticker! It was super simple to do. The hardest part was making it level. But I sat back and directed DH on exactly where to put it. :rofl:


----------



## ashnbump

oh wow girls, the rooms are absolutely beautiful!

cleck: I LOVE the writing above her cot, how adorable! all her little clothes in the wardorbe are soooooo sweet (i thought i had lots lol!)

Nutty: the simba with Kai's name is just toooooo sweet, and i'm loving the paw prints on the wall!

:hissy: :hissy: i want a nursery to decorate :hissy:

:blush: does anyone want to buy me a house :D xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh cleck its beautiful!! The writing above the cot brought a lump in my throat (i wont go into why) seriously


----------



## Boothh

i havnt posted bump pics since 19weeks, i havnt even taken any, half for the fact iv lost the camera lead and half for the fact im covered in stretchmarks and all though i can deal with OH seeing them i dont wanna post them all over the internet, because they dont look very nice haha,


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> he was at least one when we moved in, so i didnt get to do a 'nursery' as such. just thought it would save me decorating for a while!!
> those paw prints where murder to paint!! they went the whole way round the room and most where on blown vinyl wallpaper (blown up pattern) so it made it even harder!!

He will appreciate your effort when he is older if you have lots of pictures for him to remember it. My mom did this elaborate rainbow around our room(my brother and I shared for years) and I am truly proud of her for making such an effort for us. She did it while pregnant with my brother so I can just picture her sitting up on a stool painting and dreaming about the baby to come. :cloud9: I'm a bit sentimental.


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh said:


> i havnt posted bump pics since 19weeks, i havnt even taken any, half for the fact iv lost the camera lead and half for the fact im covered in stretchmarks and all though i can deal with OH seeing them i dont wanna post them all over the internet, because they dont look very nice haha,

Thats why I don't take naked bump pictures. Well, not for public viewing anyways. Although I did get brave and posted self taken ones when a girl felt bad in the bump section. I wanted her to know she isn't alone. I feel like I helped her in a way. I have yet to see stretchmarks worse than mine. But I understand not wanting to show them. Especially with all these perfect bump pictures popping up on here. But don't be afraid to post in this thread! :hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

i havnt got a nursery to decorate...its only a two bedroomed house, so LO is in with us for a few years!

cleck...seriously?? do u want to come n do my wardrobe? :rofl: youd go mad if you saw the state of it at the mo! loads of stuff has fallen off hangers and is just laid on the bottom...i cant be arsed to pick them up :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> nuttymummy said:
> 
> 
> he was at least one when we moved in, so i didnt get to do a 'nursery' as such. just thought it would save me decorating for a while!!
> those paw prints where murder to paint!! they went the whole way round the room and most where on blown vinyl wallpaper (blown up pattern) so it made it even harder!!
> 
> He will appreciate your effort when he is older if you have lots of pictures for him to remember it. My mom did this elaborate rainbow around our room(my brother and I shared for years) and I am truly proud of her for making such an effort for us. She did it while pregnant with my brother so I can just picture her sitting up on a stool painting and dreaming about the baby to come. :cloud9: I'm a bit sentimental.Click to expand...

Awww that's really lovely :)

It's true that it means a lot to keep a record of these things, it'll be so sweet to show our kids all of this when they're all grown up :)

Boothh I hear ya on the stretchies honey!!! I feel the same now, I'm not up for more naked-bump pics! But we could do some bump-under-clothes pics maybe, to compare sizes?? I might do that later, if I have the energy :)


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> i havnt got a nursery to decorate...its only a two bedroomed house, so LO is in with us for a few years!
> 
> cleck...seriously?? do u want to come n do my wardrobe? :rofl: youd go mad if you saw the state of it at the mo! loads of stuff has fallen off hangers and is just laid on the bottom...i cant be arsed to pick them up :rofl:

:rofl: sounds like a lightly neater version of mine!! I'm a capricorn, too: We're supposed to be almost as bad as virgos with neatness and stuff!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Wow, Cleck, it's beautiful! Emma is a lucky little lady!!

AE is not so lucky... heh, our nursery is just a corner of our bedroom... and it's not exactly all ready to go... :rofl:

OK, they are "before" pics. No idea when the "after" ones will be ready to do!!

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo95.jpg

the cot. not in the place it'll be (it's going beside my bed). it's being used as a dumping ground for now, there is the moses basket, the clothes we got from OH's sis, in carrier bags, all my breast pads and maternity pads and suchlike... and my dressing gown and clothes over the sides!

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo96.jpg

Moses basket with hood down (needs to be fixed, it's actually broken!). And AE's 3 toys. 2 Miffys and a monkey.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo98.jpg

Drawer with clothes (in a bag) and bedding (all unwashed).

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo99.jpg

Drawer with nappies in (mostly cloth, there's one pack of newborn disposables in there hiding)

:D One day he will have a nice bedroom to himself. maybe when he's about 3.


----------



## nuttymummy

aww thanks cleck......yeah bet it was hard on her back doing all that painting whilst pregnant!!...do u remember having it on the wall....or just off pictures?

cleck i bet my stretch marks rival yours!!! i have big purple ones, silver ones and a hairy belly :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> i havnt got a nursery to decorate...its only a two bedroomed house, so LO is in with us for a few years!
> 
> cleck...seriously?? do u want to come n do my wardrobe? :rofl: youd go mad if you saw the state of it at the mo! loads of stuff has fallen off hangers and is just laid on the bottom...i cant be arsed to pick them up :rofl:

haha yeah unfortunately I'm serious. And DH and I share a closet which is quite small so his things are on one side facing towards the middle and mine are on the opposite side all facing towards the middle. And all color coordinated. I'm so lucky I have a man that deals with my obsessive compulsive behaviours. It really does make things easier to find though! 

I would totally organize your closet for you. :rofl: I once cleaned a friends room because it had trash strewn about and I just couldn't take it and she actually got mad at me because she liked it messy. :dohh: This was when I was like 12 years old. :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

dont get me wrong im proud of them, it annoys me when people complain about stretchmarks, we all know they dont look nice, but its a reminder of our babies and this time in our life, so nothing to get upset about, its only a mark at the end of the day, i just dont want the world looking at my tiger belly, haha, x


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww MJ and Nutty I think there's something really lovely about preparing a part of your own bedroom to share with LO :) MJ, did you use your webcam to do those pics? They're mirrored hehe! Did you sort out the Moses basket thing? Mine is still a little loose and the "hood" doesn't stay up very well... I might do the same as you and get a new nut for it...


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> aww thanks cleck......yeah bet it was hard on her back doing all that painting whilst pregnant!!...do u remember having it on the wall....or just off pictures?
> 
> cleck i bet my stretch marks rival yours!!! i have big purple ones, silver ones and a hairy belly :rofl:

I actually remember the rainbow. Which is odd that I remember it so strongly when we painted over it once we got older. But we also have pictures now that helps me remember it more. 

And if you look in the bump section, you'll see my belly. Naked and proud. It is a few pages back though.


----------



## Sam_Star

:sad2: Okay bump pic is a no go i've totally upset myself now shouldn't have bothered with all my fat in the way :cry: 
ARGH STUPID HORMONES!!!!
:sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2:


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh said:


> dont get me wrong im proud of them, it annoys me when people complain about stretchmarks, we all know they dont look nice, but its a reminder of our babies and this time in our life, so nothing to get upset about, its only a mark at the end of the day, i just dont want the world looking at my tiger belly, haha, x

LOL @ tiger belly hehehe... That's what my OH called mine the other night, he said "They look awesome! Like tiger stripes!" Bless :D

I used to think getting them would bother me, but amazingly I'm not concerned much at all about them!! But I wouldn't really want to show the world, either :blush:


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, Shadow, yes, I used the webcam in my laptop because i wouldn't dare use OH's camera (plus it'd take massive pics that'd take forever to upload) and mine needs new batteries. I seem to have thrown out/lost the cable that plugs in my battery charger... :(

Webcam pics are very very very small and upload in about 3 seconds!

That's a thing of cotton wool in the cot, by the way :D


----------



## cleckner04

MJ I love that little moses basket! I never bought anything like that for my own LO. Moses baskets seem to be a much bigger thing in the UK though. 
And it looks like you have a ton of diapers!! Too cute. I give tons of credit to you girls that are using cloth. I know I couldn't do it as it just doesn't fit our lifestyle at all.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Sam :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

my mum n dad said when they moved into this house....they removed the wallpaper and in the front room was a huge mural of a desert, and a huge camel on the wall :rofl:

ive also stripped the walls in my bros room, and its fun to find whats underneath!! kiddies wallpaper from the 70's :rofl: 

nice she got pics of it though....bet its heartbreaking to paint over something that took so long to do....im not looking forward to painting over simba!!!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> LOL @ tiger belly hehehe... That's what my OH called mine the other night, he said "They look awesome! Like tiger stripes!" Bless :D
> 
> I used to think getting them would bother me, but amazingly I'm not concerned much at all about them!! But I wouldn't really want to show the world, either :blush:

My DH says the same thing about how awesome they are. He's always running his fingers over them and saying how soft they are. I think that is one reason I'm so unaffected by them. Because he doesn't mind a bit and he's the one person I care what he thinks. Everyone else can shove it. :muaha::rofl: I didn't mind showing mine just because it makes girls realize they aren't alone. I think there should be a thread dedicated to stretchmarks and being proud of them because it really seems to get a lot of girls down on here when they shouldn't be sad at all.


----------



## Mary Jo

I have 26 cloth nappies, Cleck, and 8 wraps. Plus some flushable liners and some fleece ones. And booster pads. They aren't going to live in the drawer I don't think, I have some boxes very like the pink ones you have under Emma's changing table and I'll fill them, keep them in my built-in shelves that are currently inaccessible because of the cot.

as for the Moses basket, I wasn't going to get one but we don't have a carrycot with our pushchair so I wanted something he can sleep in downstairs.


----------



## Sam_Star

Please dont hug me Naomi it only makes the emotion stronger LOL
Still though i'm seriously crying i hate the emotions of pregnancy so much!


----------



## Mary Jo

Aw, Sam. Hormones suck sometimes. I empathise.


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> nice she got pics of it though....bet its heartbreaking to paint over something that took so long to do....im not looking forward to painting over simba!!!

Oh I totally agree. And if I had to do it again, I never would've had her repaint but I was just a kid so didn't know at the time how hard it must've been. My parents now have that room as their own so it would have been painted over eventually I suppose. But it is still sad to think about. But the memories are there and that is what matters. It makes me want to call my mom up and tell her I love her. :blush: Becoming a mom makes us appreciate our own moms so much more doesn't it?!


----------



## Boothh

nutty you sound like your describing me up there btw :rofl: lovely hairy belly,


----------



## Mary Jo

OK, ladies, I am finally going out... it's past 4pm already!

Laters... :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

we should be the tiger mummys, when we move sections ;)


----------



## cleckner04

Sam we love you hun. Just remember that. :hugs:

We have all been a bit emotional lately. Must be in the air. The other day I just felt like crying for no real reason. I just wanted to cry. I could feel it building in the back of my throat and nose. :dohh:


----------



## nuttymummy

that would be good wouldnt it? ur parents in a bedroom with a rainbow still painted on the wall!!! :rofl:

booth...i have hairs all over....and a wonky linea nigra that kind of does a snakey shape all the way from my bra to my pubic bone lol


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh said:


> we should be the tiger mummys, when we move sections ;)

That is a cute idea!! I'm gonna put that on the first post as our first 'suggestion'. 

Don't forget girls I am taking suggestions so we can have a vote and decide what our new name should be!!


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> that would be good wouldnt it? ur parents in a bedroom with a rainbow still painted on the wall!!! :rofl:

haha yes! :rofl:


----------



## Shiv

woweee it has just taken me sooooooooo long to catch up on everyones shenanigans!!!
Sam - you are not alone with feeling emotional - I had a complete meltdown yesterday! Pretty much without a good reason as well! Althoguh that is not strictly true - a man came round to do something to our electricy meter and when he turned the power back on - everything trips - so I am now without a working fridge, freezer, oven, shower, toaster. On the bright side the lights still work! What made it worse is that the guy just said it was not his fault and left me!! A heavily pregannt woman with no power!! So we are trying to get someone to fix it - but no-body can figure out what is wrong!! Looks like it will be take-away for dinner tonight!!! grumble grumble!!

On a more positive note - i am off to Wimbledon tomorrow :happydance: to watch the QF on centre court. Thank Goodnes Andy Murray waon last night!!

Cleck - your nursery is just perfect (it makes me want to have a girl a little bit! only a few weeks until I find out I suppose!) We are still waiting for our nursery furniture to be delivered!!

Jelr - I am glad that your dad is looking brighter these days.

I would just like to say that I value each and every one of you and the contribution you make to the August mummies thread. I love the fact that we have this place to come and chat about anything and that there is always a friendly "face" here to reassure anyone feeling down or low. August Mummies Rock :happydance:

:hug: to everyone, although not too big hugs cos it is a bit hot and I am a bit sweaty!!:rofl:


----------



## Boothh

nuttymummy said:


> that would be good wouldnt it? ur parents in a bedroom with a rainbow still painted on the wall!!! :rofl:
> 
> booth...i have hairs all over....and a wonky linea nigra that kind of does a snakey shape all the way from my bra to my pubic bone lol


mines wonky too! i keep thinking im lying or sitting off center but im not you know what though my belly button has sort of shfted over the right slightly so thats not completly in the middle either!

i think thats cus of where he's lying though lol :rofl:

im so hairy its really bad i think im actually hairier than OH now, my 'garden path' deffo goes up further than his haha, im hairier all over though i even have hairy toes now :hissy:


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: I had hairy big toes BEFORE the pregnancy. I shave them when I remember. :blush: They are blonde hairs and I doubt anyone notices but me but it still always bother me. 

My belly is hairier now as well but thankfully it is lightly colored so not TOO bad. And my bump is definately bigger on the right than the left. But she sticks to my right side for some reason. It looks odd when looks down at it.


----------



## Sam_Star

Okay *takes deep breath* here is probably the only bump pic you will ever see!! Darren just came home and said that the pic is not bad at all and i should show it so here goes.....
I would also like to say that were in the middle of decorating hence the wall hehe!! Oh and its top up because of my stretch marks i wanted you all to see that each of my babies have left their BEAUTIFUL mark xx

https://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww27/Mamfa84/PICT0019.jpg


----------



## Boothh

i know from my scans, and from where the midwife gets his heart beat and where he kicks, that hes on the left and placenta is on the right, he seems to be spreading over now though obviously cus hes bigger, but he is deff more left,


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh god its HUGE sorry sorry sorry sorry i'm really not good with computers :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Sam you look FAB! 

And my stretchies are worse and this is only my first. I win! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Mary Jo said:


> ok, 34 weeks pics... taken just now:
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo89.jpg
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo94.jpg
> 
> I am so so hot...


what a beautiful bump!!!! 

:rofl: I am wearing that bra today :dance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh, Tiger mummies, I like that!!! Like strong and feisty ladies with kick ass stripes!!! LOL

*stops hugging Sam* sowwy hun :winkwink: I know how that is. I hope it passes for you :) 

OH is taking me and the dog to the park hehehe I need an ice lolly!!

Later, lovely ladies x x x x


----------



## cleckner04

I read on one of the threads here that if you still find the heartbeat low down that means they should be head down. Is this true? Cause we still find her heartbeat best under my belly button. So I'm hoping this means she really is still head down. She was at my 20 week and 26 week ultrasounds but I don't really know if she flipped or not.


----------



## Boothh

can you actually imagine us all hugging though with our huge bumps in the way lmao :rofl: that would be a site to see, x


----------



## ashnbump

sam thats not bad AT ALL!!! ur bump is beautiful!!! and u shud be proud of ur baby marks hunny, look at the beautiful babies u have, they were worth it lol xxx


----------



## cleckner04

I can't even imagine this many pregnant women together. I know MJ said she went to classes and it was a roomful of pregnant women but I just can't imagine it. When I go to appointments there are always like five of us sitting around and I always feel weird for some reason. Cause you know we are all trying to size eachother up. :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

sam star i dont know what u worried about!!?? its a lovely bump!!

ha ha u shave ur toes?? i tried plucking the hairs out of mine with tweezers and MY GOD does that make ur toes curl!!! :rofl:
i have a lobsided bump to,...usually a lump on the right side....like shes sticking her bum out!!!

:rofl: at garden path....i call it a crab ladder :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

hahaha i only have one pregnant friend atm and she was due yesterday, but no baby yet, poor her, i really dont want to go over i cant imagine the waiting.


----------



## Jai_Jai

phew!! I have just spent aaaaaaaaages catching up on all of you chatting away - you are busy today hey?? I am soooooooo glad that we are all friends again :friends: it makes me feel so happy :dance: I hate it when there is friction anywhere and with writing it down you can never quite grasp the 'tone' either so it is always hard!! :wohoo: August Mummies rock!!!!!

Nutty - I love Simba, I have a jungle theme in my LO's nursery and would love a painting that big there with paw prints and stuff - want to come over?? :D

Cleck - Love your nursery the writing is a special touch and my gosh you have a lot of clothes :D and all so beautifully arranged - you can tell how much time and care you have taken over it all :hugs:

my mind has gone blank now :hissy:

oh Sam - please dont feel sad :hugs: we all love yoooooou ;)

Tiger Mummies sounds pretty damn good to me :dance: 

i am melting today it is soooo fricking hot here at work!!!! I work in the eaves of the building with no window just a poxy little desk fan and i have sweat patches everywhere :cry: and I am not a sweater never have been but it is 36 degrees in this office according to my thermo and i am wondering why my feet feel like they are burning!!!

I went to an aquanatal class today with one of the october preggies :D it was amaaaaazing the best class ever!!! cant wait til next week :wohoo: although I wish I was in that pool right now!!!


----------



## Boothh

and nutty i shave my toes now too haha, just also wanted to say!

i managed to cut my toenails and paint them and make them look pretty today all by myself, it took bloody ages to get into a postition where i could reach them though haha, x


----------



## Jai_Jai

and you typed more :hissy: STOP TYPING!!!! :rofl:

Boothh I cant imagine going over either - my spd is soooo bad atm i just dont think i could cope :( plus i cant waaaait to find out what we are having :dance:

Sam - your bump is lovely!!!!!!

i used to shave my toes too - i shave all hair off or have it all waxed off :rofl: i dont think i have ever been this hairy i cant see to do it :blush: OH said he would do it for me but i dont trust him :rofl:

shadow - no fair i want a lolly :hissy:

Cleck - i think thats true i heard it too - maybe it was on here though :rofl:

Think my bubs is still head down 'normally' but i know s/he moves around and changes positions a lot i can see and feel it - right old wriggler think s/he gets a bit claustrophobic!!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol i would LOVE to paint my toenails lol
doesnt shaving make the hair grow back thicker?? ive learned this the hard way by shaving below my belly button!! i have black stuble :rofl:

i dont think i could do my toes though...i have a phobia of running razors over none-smooth areas!! like knees :sick: think it might be from the fact i once fainted in the shower and fell on a razor cutting my arm!!!

anything flat im fine with....legs...just not knees and creases n things! :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

jen.......id end up rubbing most of the paint off with my bump :rofl: but id give it a good go lol


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> ha ha u shave ur toes?? i tried plucking the hairs out of mine with tweezers and MY GOD does that make ur toes curl!!! :rofl:

Just the big toes. :rofl: I don't get hair on the other ones. I only get like three or four on the big toes but they get kinda long and they bother me. I have plucked them too and it does hurt pretty bad. It's funny that I am even talking about my hairy big toes. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Boothh

nuttymummy said:


> lol i would LOVE to paint my toenails lol
> doesnt shaving make the hair grow back thicker?? ive learned this the hard way by shaving below my belly button!! i have black stuble :rofl:
> 
> i dont think i could do my toes though...i have a phobia of running razors over none-smooth areas!! like knees :sick: think it might be from the fact i once fainted in the shower and fell on a razor cutting my arm!!!
> 
> anything flat im fine with....legs...just not knees and creases n things! :rofl:

that crease at the back of your knees! :hissy: i hate shaving it and hardly ever do, i have such a phobia of cutting it, and around the ankles i hate doing, i can do my you know what though but still cringe everytime in case i cut myself i mean how awful would that be!


----------



## cleckner04

Nutty- I HATE shaving my knees. I always miss spots no matter how long I work on them. :dohh: 

I'm glad I'm not the only toe shaver in here. It is kind of embarassing. :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol......mine get pretty long on my toes too...but they are very black n ugly!! 

i even have very fine hair growing on my fingers!! just after the knuckle......im turning into a man!!!

have u ever tried pulling a hair out with tweezers, only to actually run down the hair??? it turns it into a little curl and its well funny :rofl: i have permed toe hairs!!!

AFRO TOES!!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

ewwww the back of the knees!!! especially where it goes hollow and you have the two ligament things at eaither side :sick: god it makes me feel queazy just thinking about running a razor over them!!

cleck...it makes it worse that i have dry patches on my knees sometimes too...and as soon as the razor 'scrapes' i have to stop :rofl: so i end up with really hairy knees :rofl:

i just have a thing about sharp things like that!!
oooooo and for ur scar fascination cleck....i have a little scar on the end of my finger where i took my finger tip off with a potato peeler......yes...just a household potato peeler!!! :rofl: they are DANGEROUS i tell ya!!!


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl::rofl: OMG yes. haha. And it hurts but it funny at the same time because curling it only makes it harder to grab. I've tried tweezing and it just breaks the hair in half so you can hardly grab it enough to pull the root out. 

Ahh the wonders of being a woman. If only we could just let everything grow free like men do.


----------



## Sam_Star

*whispers* I have hair on my big toe too!
Haven't bothered shaving it since Darren and I got married he can just bloody accept it lol! Thank you all for my bump compliments i feel so much better now! 
Nutty i forgot to say i absolutely LOVE your simba! I'm raking my brains at the moment because i have to decorate the boys room and one is 7 and the other is nearly 2 so there is NOTHING they have in common!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I am just cringing at these razor stories. :rofl: and the potato peeler?! Ugh I have done that too! Thankfully not enough to do too much damage but those things are sharp! And the cheese grater. That is a death trap. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

I am so glad I'm not the only one with gorilla big toes. :rofl::rofl: My DH always looks at me funny when I sit there and try to pull them out with my fingers. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pippin

*Can I suggest 'Tiger Cubs' as a group name for post birth, I like that it sounds like club and cub at the same time????*

A cute picture to go with it too......


----------



## cleckner04

Aww oh my I want one! I will add it to the list hun!


----------



## nuttymummy

sam star....i picked disney coz they r timeless....hell OH would have simba on our wall too if he had his way!! lol

cartoon characters off TV usually go out of date very quickly, and kids always change 'favourites' Kai got Simba and he has never even seen the lion king lol...it just fitted the jungle theme!!

i say go for a theme more than anything...instead of a specific character. good luck!! xx

cleck....my finger tip was actually on the kitchen top!! (not the end of my finger.....my finger 'print' part)
i put my hand under a VERY cold tap ......big mistake!!! it stung like hell n i fainted :rofl:
i now have no feeling on that part of my finger!! i actually kept the finger tip part to show my mum n dad when they came back off holiday.....just coz im totally gross like that :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i am terrified of peelers - i once was shaving my legs the top and had my other hand there and took the nail off and went deep down instead of shaving my legs - it was sooooooooooooo painful and i am scared shaving and peeling now :rofl:

when i was younger i used to pluck my bikini line and when i say line i mean pretty much all of it!!! used to get a sore neck and god knows how i did it - used to take me ages!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

I know how small??? What list though or am I being thick??


----------



## Pippin

Found it :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

OMG about keeping the tip of your finger. :rofl::rofl: Sick and funny at the same time. 

Do you girls ever get those little skin tags? I get them on my armpits sometimes and I typically clip them off or twist them till they come off. It stings for a minute but the skin smooths back out after they are removed. Anyways just like two weeks ago I found a HUGE one on my armpit. I don't really know why I was inspecting my armpits but I was. :rofl: Anyways I showed DH and he got really grossed out. So I tore it off and kept trying to get him to hold on to it for me. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

ive got a skin tag....right uner my boob lol

HOW THE HELL do u manage to get them off!!! it would hurt like hell!! :sick: god i can just imagine u ripping it off!!! i couldnt do that!!


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: Come on we are about the give birth! It can't hurt nearly as bad as that. Actually that is what I kept thinking as I pulled the last one off. That it isn't nearly as bad as childbirth will be. I just rip fast like a bandaid. :rofl: Or I take fingernail clippers and just clip real fast. :sick:


----------



## Aunty E

Ditto. I am covered in those skin tag things (had a few before pregnancy anyway) and the thought of pulling them off makes me feel really ill!


----------



## Jai_Jai

OMG Cleck!!!!!!!!! that sounds sooo painful :sick: how indeed!!!!!


----------



## Sam_Star

I'm going to be sick lol! I like peeling sunburnt skin???


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Lmao about trying to get your DH to hold onto your skin tag!

I got one small tiny one on my armpit haha my doctor told me to use a toenail clipper and to clip it off!!! Eff that noise. I am NOT clipping my little skin tag. She can stay put.


----------



## Pippin

Ok sorry a few more name suggestion from Wikipedia I just read this....

_August symbols
August's birthstone is the peridot and sardonyx. The meaning is married happiness.
Its birth flower is the gladiolus and poppy._

I know we won't all be August babies but a reference to why we came together as a group. So how about.....

Proud Poppies (red flower)
Gladiolus to be parents (multi coloured flower)
Special little sardonyx (brown stone)
Perfect peridot gems (Green Stone)
 



Attached Files:







cab_sardonyx.JPG
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 0









peridot-1.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 1









Poppies_May04-D0033sAR.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1









assorted-gladiolus.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I like those!


----------



## Sam_Star

I love the perfect peridot gems!!
Peridot is my fave of the birth stones my grand dad was born and died in august so it just means something x


----------



## Pippin

I like the Perfect Peridot Gems too :happydance: it's different I feel but we'll see. I'm terrible once someone opens up the challenge I can't stop. x


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl::rofl: It really doesn't hurt. And I'd much rather have that second of sting than have to look at my ugly skin tags. That's funny that a doctor even suggested using clippers.


----------



## cleckner04

I love perfect peridot gems as well!


----------



## Pippin

Can you add my other suggestions to list Cleckner cheers hon. x


----------



## cleckner04

That peridot gem in the picture is the exact color that I actually like. The darker ones aren't as pretty to me but that one is gorgeous. 

I am going to add all of your name suggestions to the list if that's okay. We will have to set a date and each of you can PM me your vote and I'll tally it up. To keep it political of course. :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Ohh we posted at the same time. hehehehe


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Yeah and I looked at him like he was on crack! There is no flipping way haha. I stub my toe and I cry and make it seem like I just lost a leg! I can not deal with pain at all. My and OH watched a birth video and he just looked at me and said "Baby...I am pertty sure you can do that!" So...the skin tags will stay lmao. You got some balls woman haha. I envy you.


----------



## cleckner04

I take it you plan on getting that epidural?! :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Yer I agree with the type of Green, it's a very limey green and very funky and 'now'. With the right setting it could make an amazing contemporary piece of jewelry. A nice little present for a girl for a christening or naming ceremony. I actually haven't seen one before and my Dad makes jewelry as a hobby so I should be ashamed!


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin I'm loving your creativity in these name ideas! And whatever we pick, we may be able to use one of the pictures that you chose as some sort of avatar that I'm sure Shadow can come up with for our siggies. :happydance:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oh you are darn right I am getting it haha. Shoot me up sally.

I am in love with the Perfect peridot gems :D


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> lol i would LOVE to paint my toenails lol
> doesnt shaving make the hair grow back thicker?? ive learned this the hard way by shaving below my belly button!! i have black stuble :rofl:

:rofl: OMG I'm the same: I tried shaving below my belly button too, and NEVER AGAIN!!! lol... The hairs are all thick and black now! Then once I tried plucking a few of them to make it less gross around there, and the ones I plucked made big red marks after about a day!!! LOL Now I just leave them alone...

And I hear you all on the fuzzy big toes, too!!! LOL I used to think I was the only one! Luckily though my big-toe-hair isn't black like the rest, they're sort of blonde and wispy so I leave them alone now too hehehe


----------



## nuttymummy

:sick: clip them off!!! ewwww ur brave girl i give u that!!!

as for childbirth........i can almost cry when i stub my toe, but during my first labour i never cried, screamed, moaned or anything...i was totally silent!!! its just a different sort of pain.....but when i bang my funny bone, or toe.....im rolling around like a wimp :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Shoot me up sally.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Did you get an epidural nutty?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Pips I love your suggestions!!!! and I love Perfect peridot gems the most it sounds so lovely and like our babies are our little gems :dance:


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> have u ever tried pulling a hair out with tweezers, only to actually run down the hair??? it turns it into a little curl and its well funny :rofl: i have permed toe hairs!!!
> 
> AFRO TOES!!!!

:rofl: That's hilarious Nutty!!!! Afro toes... *chuckles*


----------



## cleckner04

I think we know what our name will be! :happydance: everyone seems to be unanimous on the perfect peridot gems so far. Maybe we won't need to vote after all!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i dont think i want an epidural.....i am a total wimp tho so i might change my mind but 1 - i do not want to be on my back when i am pushing and 2 - i am too scared something bad will happen to me :blush:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I was scared of that too, my doctor was telling me how you can become paralyzed and etc, but I am hoping for the best. I just know me and pain= no good. I am like a raging maniac when I feel the littlest bit of a pain haha.


----------



## nuttymummy

cleck...yeah i went in at 8cm....asked for an epi but the bloke hu administered it was a total GOON! hit my spine the first time.....then finally got it right at the second attempt...but it only numbed my right leg!! :rofl: waste of time really!!


----------



## cleckner04

I swing both ways on the whole epidural thing. One day I say I want to do without. The next day I think why not get it when the technology is there. Which probably means I will end up getting it since I'm so undecided. I will be giving birth in a military facility, and they really don't give you much choice but to be on your back the whole time anyways. At least that is how it was with my friend. She was hooked up to so many things that they wouldn't even let her walk around. Which is why I plan on waiting till the last possible second before going in to the hospital.


----------



## nuttymummy

girls...it was said on the telly yesterday being paralyzed by an epi...is practically unheard of...so dont worry. id have another one again, even thought the first one didnt even work. it doesnt hurt xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

I've been told it's not really an option for me to have an epidural, but I keep thinking of the movies where the woman just screams halfway through "GIVE ME AN EPIDURAL!!! NOW!!" lol... It really fascinates me how it must work, though- it's pretty amazing that they can do that if you think about it!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Good! Haha


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG Vincent is sooooo active today!!! Even when we went swimming earlier, he was putting me off cos he kept wiggling about!! For all those girls having quiet baby-movement days, I think Vince is making up for it all!! lol


----------



## cleckner04

Does that mean you can't get one Shadow? I agree about how amazing it is that they can make it virtually painless for us. That is what makes me say 'why not?!' everyone always comes out with the argument that women have been giving birth for centuries with no pain medication, but they didn't HAVE it. Don't you think if they had the choice, they would take it?! :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Plug me in when I get there I WANT AN EPIDURAL no questions. :rofl: apparently it's the best thing in the world during labour (if it's done right)

So pleased we all like the name. Our little ones will be perfect gems alright no matter what the colour. :wohoo:


----------



## nuttymummy

im trying a totally natural pain relief free birth this time (midwives said i could have done it last time) OH thinks im bonkers!!! BUT saying that, im not ruling out another epidural....i just dont want gas n air or pethidine.

and if all else fails.....its a c section lol


----------



## ShadowRat

Hell yes, you'd think if the option was there, they'd take it!! I don't think it means that I CAN'T have one, but I've been advised it wouldn't be a good idea. I'll bet if I insisted on it they'd do it, but I hope I can manage without: I think I'd find it pretty hard being all numb and stuff, and they have to put your legs in stirrups and all that, and I don't think that'd work so well for me! There'd be things popping out of joint all OVER the place! :rofl:

I'll bet I'll wish I could have one when the time comes, it's easy to sit here now and say "nah, I think I'll manage without" :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Lmao I totally agree Cleck. My OH always says "Honey, when the cave men" Its like oh shut up you idiot. I doubt CAVE MEN and Cave Woman really LIKED how they lived...."hmm today I will make some killer art on my rock wall and then go sit and stare at nothing!"

Thats good he is active Shadow!!! :D Maybe he is just super hyper today haha


----------



## ShadowRat

Ahhh, as for gas and air, i cant wait to get my hands on that stuff! LOL my friend just had her second baby and she says it's the most awesome thing hehehe


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Woofta, if the gas is anything like the stuff they give you at the dentist, SIGN ME UP haha


----------



## Pippin

Can't gas and Air make you sick like Pethadine (sp?)?


----------



## nuttymummy

i didnt have mine in stirrups when i had mine.....only for the stitches after wards.

if it numbs ur body as well as it numbed my leg....then i say it would be heaven! lol


----------



## nuttymummy

thats y i dont want it pip...... in some people it can make u sick....in others it can be a god send. I feel as id be a sick one!! :rofl: so im not even willing to try it!


----------



## ShadowRat

:blush:

Can I be a total pain in the ass and say that I preferred the tiger cubs for the club name! I looooved that cute little tiger cub that Pips found! If you go for Perfect Peridot Gems, that's cool, I won't mind :) But it just seems a little bit of a mouthful... ? It's really cool to use some kind of link to August though, as that IS what brought us all together of course :D 
LOL our babies will all be either Cancers, Leos or Virgos, my OH just suggested something to mix those three- a crab-lion-lady?!? :rofl: I don't know... ROFL


----------



## cleckner04

I don't think gas and air is an option here? I'd never even heard of it until joining this forum to be honest. :dohh:


----------



## nuttymummy

can it be 3 star signs?? i thought it was just the two??

im a leo and my birthday is end of july.....i think leos run right up until near end of august...then it changes to another. so would that be just 2??


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Me either haha.


----------



## Pippin

Some say gas and air are brilliant some say it makes them feel sick so not sure. If you suck on it all the time apparently it doesn't work. You should only suck during contractions. I just wish there was a small trap door that opens and baby jumps out, all with no pain..... Oh we can dream!


----------



## cleckner04

I know it's random but I went in search of peridot rings at my favorite jewelry store online and now I totally want this. :rofl::rofl:

https://www.helzberg.com/product/oval+peridot+ring+1671867.do?keyword=peridot&sortby=newArrivals


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh yes, Nutty, you're right... Though won't that first "August baby" from Topaz be a cancer? Or had we already passed over the Cancer bit by then?


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, i've only been offline for a few hours as I soooo needed a nap and there have been about 15 million posts!! Everyone def seems happoer :D :yay:

ashnbump - your bump is just fab :D Altho I was a bit confused when I saw the first one thinking how tiny you were (then i read the 14 weeks bit!!) D'oh!!!

MJ - your bump is fab too, we really are a bunch of hot looking pregnant women :D

xarxa - didn't realise you were getting all this heat too, def makes it harder when you're not used to it too doesn't it? :)

cleck - Emmas nursery is just gorgeous, love the saying over her cot :D And all her clothes :shock::shock:

nutty mummy - simba is so cool, is one of you an artist as that is top notch :D My bump is all on the right too, so much so that the right is rock hard and the left is just all fat :rofl:

Sam - don't upset yourself over it babe :hugs: If you don't want to post one don't, but if you do and you're worried, just put it in here for us gals :) Edit - read further and my, you have a beautiful bump hun :D

MJ - lovely to see all your cloth :happydance::happydance:

Shiv - hope you have a fabulous time tomorrow, i'll be watching out for a pregnant lady with "August Mummies" written on her head :rofl:

Pippin - I was going to suggest Tiger Cubs too, great minds and all that ;) I don't even know how to say the peradot one :rofl:


O, and I have hairy big toes too :D In fact i'm pretty hairy, joys of PCOS :D I also have skin tags and there is nooooo way on earth that nail clippers are getting anywhere near them :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

nice to see it on something other than yellow gold cleck....i found out its used alot on yellow gold coz Peridot apparently has gold tones to it??


----------



## HeidiLSparks

That ring is AMAZING. So beautiful. I love Helzberg. Thats where I get most of my Jewelry. Thats where my dream wedding ring is from haha


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Oh I am getting all tied up with my dates here!!! LOL we've just ENTERED the Cancer bit, so if anyone gives birth before 21st ish July, they will be cancers, then between 22nd July (ish) and 21st August (ish) they'll be Leos, then 22nd Aug - 21st ish Sept they'll be Virgos... I think....

I have total baby brain today though!!! I'm probably making no sense at all!


----------



## cleckner04

I noticed as well that it is used mostly with yellow gold. No offense to any girls that like that but for some reason I just don't prefer yellow gold when it comes to my jewelry. 

In the pieces that I"ve seen, the green does look more vibrant in yellow gold though. But I still don't prefer it.


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> I know it's random but I went in search of peridot rings at my favorite jewelry store online and now I totally want this. :rofl::rofl:
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/oval+peridot+ring+1671867.do?keyword=peridot&sortby=newArrivals

Ohh flashy, girl has expensive tastes :winkwink:


----------



## nuttymummy

i painted it Vici.
always doing crafty stuff!

yup...hearing u on the PCOS hairy arms, hairy toes hairy everything! lol i wouldnt be suprised if i had a hairy butt crack :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> That ring is AMAZING. So beautiful. I love Helzberg. Thats where I get most of my Jewelry. Thats where my dream wedding ring is from haha

I don't shop anywhere else for jewelry. My wedding rings are from there. I have owned three of their engagement rings. I kept trading up. :blush: Which one is your dream ring?! You should find it and post a link. I love diamonds and jewelry. :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I know it's random but I went in search of peridot rings at my favorite jewelry store online and now I totally want this. :rofl::rofl:
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/oval+peridot+ring+1671867.do?keyword=peridot&sortby=newArrivals
> 
> Ohh flashy, girl has expensive tastes :winkwink:Click to expand...

Unfortunately for DH. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh that ring is sweet Cleck :) I MUCH prefer white gold or silver to yellow gold too, I think it just looks more sophisticated somehow. My mum has the NICEST silver ring with little gems in it, she says I can have it when she dies!!! I'd have to take it off her dead finger! :sick:


----------



## smith87999

So last night I had a dream that I was walking at my mom's house and all of a sudden my water broke and I reached down and there were 2 little feet coming out...:shock:... I delivered it myself :shock: and it was a girl...:)

This is the second dream like that I had.. the other one I was going to the bathroom in the middle of the night and all of a sudden the baby fell out...:rofl: and I couldn't wake up OH... 

I think with this being my fourth I am a bit nervous it will go quickly.. but I highly doubt that quickly...:rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Cleck I just saw the nursery, and AHHHHHHHHH I am in LOVE. It is super super super cute. 

Great bumps girls as well.


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah ive gone off gold altogether really....i love white gold though!!!

dont worry...ur making sense shadow!!! its just hard to think of a name...coz we still want to have something to do with august, coz thats what brought us 2gether...BUT, then there will be some of us who have babies outside of august.....so what do we do!!!

i think we should stick to the august theme even though its obvious some of us are going to have july, and september babies ??


----------



## Vici

nuttymummy said:


> i painted it Vici.
> always doing crafty stuff!
> 
> yup...hearing u on the PCOS hairy arms, hairy toes hairy everything! lol i wouldnt be suprised if i had a hairy butt crack :rofl:

I'm very impressed, I think i should employ you for our jungle painting :D

Def with you on that!! Bloody PCOS :D


----------



## nuttymummy

awwww thanks :)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

My OH knew what kind of ring I wanted and we get the army re-enlistment bonus in 30 days and we want to get married and have a very personal, quite ceremony with no one really there but close family. My grandpa is a pastor and I want him to marry us, so I am like OOOOO my ring haha

https://www.helzberg.com/nav/i/category/engagement+%26+wedding/engagement+rings/5-8ct+tw+engagement+ring+igi+graded+1684082/r/price+range/greater+than+%24999/n/122.do?sortby=priceAscend

Also here are my 35 week belly pics :D
 



Attached Files:







4917_1077755265545_1276140057_30205491_4891627_n.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 7









4917_1077756265570_1276140057_30205495_5485632_n.jpg
File size: 90.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cleckner04

Ooo I LOVE that ring hun! My ring is from the radiant star collection as well! They really sparkle beautifully. :cloud9: 

Aww he gets a bonus?! :hissy: My DH doesn't!! I wish!!


----------



## ShadowRat

I agree Nutty, in fact I'd be totally happy to stick to August mummies and babies, even though Vince will probably be a July baby, I think I will always think of myself as an original "August mummy" :D

It's nice to get creative, but it does get tricky with stuff like this cos people are bound to have different ideas etc!!


----------



## cleckner04

That's why we vote! :happydance:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Yeah, He signed a 6 year re-enlistment bonus and then they called and told him they STOPPED giving out bonus money, and now he could stay in and get a bonus in 2 years. When really the guy didnt send in his re enlistment papers on time, and by the time he sent them in, they stopped giving out the bonus. And Ross was like, "No thank you, I want out, I already did 6 years, I have a kid on the way, thats why I wanted this bonus, I am not going to sign up for free and have you send me over seas again (he was in Iraq for 2 years)" So all this crap went on, he got out and they called to tell him he was getting dishonorable discharge. He flipped out and called the Major and said he was going to sue and that is was the army guys fault. The major gave him 25,000.00 and had him sign the contract last month, so woohoo.


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> That's why we vote! :happydance:

:thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Holy crap 25,000!! :thumpup: That is completely awesome!!! Just the right amount to buy a new car. :haha:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha. Thanks hon, we so need it. We ARE NOT getting a new car lmao. We had my Ford Explorer, and we also had a 2008 G6 and our payments were 600.00 with insurance for the G6 and I called the car company and told them to come get it, it was either that or they repo it in a few months when we struggle to make those payments too haha. It effed my credit, but...One car is ok, we have no payment on that one, it is paid off and..we can not afford 600.00 for a car! He is trying to get another car and its like NO! haha


----------



## smith87999

Have any of you had any crazy dreams like I had last night? about having the baby?


----------



## cleckner04

Wow 600 is definately a lot just for a car!! I don't blame you for not wanting to buy another one. We just bought our first ever new car and it is manageable but definately a huge commitment!

Okay girls. I'm off for now. I think I need a nap. All this chatting on here wore me out. :rofl:


----------



## Vici

Heidi your bump looks fab hun :D


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Thanks hon!!!

Night Cleck :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Laura, I had some dreams like that a while back, lately it's all about my waters breaking!!! The most recent was inspired by Nutty's discharge thread :rofl: I wiped and there was a ton of black tar-like waters/meconium on the tissue!!!! Eeeeep....


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh i've had some strange dreams but i wont post them because they upset me really bad :(


----------



## Mary Jo

crikey, ladies, you can't half natter on, I was only out an hour and a half and you made me go through 10 pages!

so it seems the name of our August Mummies and Babies group is the issue du jour...

I personally love the Tiger Mummies or Tiger Cubs idea... we could so such a cute little signature pic for it... I have this gorgeous little bodysuit from Baby Gap that says "Mum's Pride and Joy" on the front, and it's absolutely my favourite piece of clothing I have for AE, it's got a mummy lioness and a lion cub on. And I know, lion does not = tiger but they are cute as well. And I *love* that there is a really personal connection between us all with the tiger stripey stretchmark thing... I know I have none yet but I don't expect that to last long! We are earning our tiger stripes and I think it makes the name so much more meaningful. We're all going to be strong mummies, protecting our young... I love it!

Not so keen on the peridot idea, have to be honest. I wouldn't know a peridot if it knocked on my door. I'm sorry, this is not meant to offend! Also a gem is hard and a baby is all soft and squishy and lovely!

Anyway, just my tuppence-worth. :)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I have had some creepy dreams, I usually wake up and I am in tears or I am just disgusted! Haha


----------



## smith87999

ShadowRat said:


> Laura, I had some dreams like that a while back, lately it's all about my waters breaking!!! The most recent was inspired by Nutty's discharge thread :rofl: I wiped and there was a ton of black tar-like waters/meconium on the tissue!!!! Eeeeep....

:rofl: crazy baby hormones... I saw that discharge thread... :rofl:

Even I am getting eager for this little ones arrival... will it be a boy or a girl.. can't wait to find out..:happydance:


----------



## smith87999

Sam and Heidi... sorry they haven't been good dreams.. .I have had several involving accidents with my other kids... I chalk it up to worrying about them and how they will be with the new baby...:lol:

I hate bad dreams...


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG is this little guy not the cuuuutest??

https://www.myanmar.gov.mm/myanmartimes/no261/MyanmarTimes14-261/images/news/01.gif


----------



## ShadowRat

lol sorry, I'm looking at all these cuuuute tiger images, check this one out with the proud protective mummy tiger's feet!!!

https://sexy-postcard.com/aw2k/LotImg15712.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## jelr

Hey all

Well I did read about 15 pages to catch up and then realised there was about 15 more and I'm just too tired - Sorry. you girls sure were chatty today, but that is good and I'm so glad everyone is friends again.

Anyways question for ye. Can you get morning sickness at the end of a pregnancy??

I was vomitting on Sun morning but I put it down to being over tired with having a house full for my birthday celebrations, but then last night I was extremely nauseous again and I'm just drained for the last few days and I'm never sick - I can't even remember the last time I was vomitting I think it must have been years ago and prob drink related :rofl: which there is definitely no chance of that being the reason now as I dont even know what it tastes like anymore :rofl:

Anybody any ideas??


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I've been puking on and off my whole pregnancy hon. My doctor said it just happens to some people :)


----------



## nuttymummy

awww cute tigers!!

shame that the star sign most of our LO's will have resembles a LION and not a tiger!!!
yet tiger stripes is such a good idea...but doesnt tie in with august :(

I know the LION fish, has stripes like a TIGER...but that would just be too much of a weird logo :rofl:

how can we get a CUTE symbol that ties in with august.
suppose theres always baby lions......and lions have lots of pride etc.

https://ccn1.net/POTD4/lion-cub.jpg
https://clarkvision.com/galleries/images.lions/web/lion.cub.c02.11.2005.jz3f8748.b-700.jpg
and a cartoon version!
https://rdr.zazzle.com/img/imt-prd/isz-m/pd-137959357590951867/tl-baby_lion_s_bath_notecard.jpg
or u could go with little simba!!
https://www.lionking.org/~kubo/ClipArt/Characters/BabySimba/BabySimba2.gif


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Simba and the little cartoon ones are so cute! I am all for that vs. the real photos of the animals. :/ Sorry!!!!! Haha, Something about the real animals just..they just do not tickle my pickle.


----------



## joeyjo

OMG - how chatty were you lot this afternoon. I logged out, had a meeting with my boss, headed home, went for a swim in the lake, ate and then logged on to find about 20 pages!!!! I was only gone a few hours!

Loving the nurseries and bumps,

Sorry for all those having horrid/weird dreams...

Ewww and all the shaving/cutting yourself accidently talk turned my tummy...

everything else has kind of blurred into 1 ....


----------



## nuttymummy

omg!! ive just found a cute simba bedding set!!
https://a1748.g.akamai.net/7/1748/1576/4843ae7e4d7fca/www.disney.co.uk/disneybaby/imgs/coordinates_simba2_new.jpg

AWWWWW this is mega cute!!!:
https://fanart.lionking.org/Artists/Nido/SarabiSimbaSm.jpg

sorry for all the pics lol


----------



## nuttymummy

HeidiLSparks said:


> Simba and the little cartoon ones are so cute! I am all for that vs. the real photos of the animals. :/ Sorry!!!!! Haha, Something about the real animals just..they just do not tickle my pickle.

same here....i think cartoons make much better logos!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I agree 100% They are just..cute haha


----------



## overcomer79

*pokes head in*...is it safe to come back yet?

Too many pages for me to read through!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha, it's calmed down now, just a lot of chatting about nothing haha


----------



## nuttymummy

oooo just had a nice idea.....the lion symbol......with maybe a green glow behind it to represent the peridot??

https://www.diaperstation.com/sybils/lapblue/SimbaCub%20(b).jpg

still no idea for a name though lol

looks more like a logo than just having a picture


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Thats a really cute idea! I like that a lot :D You are one creative lady haha


----------



## overcomer79

Thank goodness on the chatter about nothing!!! PHEW!!!

So to go on about my dog, He is doing much better today. He is still groggy from the medicine but his color in his fur is looking a lot different, more healthy!!!!

My AC is fixed again. The problem was the drain was clogged and it was flooding the laundry room.

One of OH's coworkers gave us an exersaucer!!!!! I am so so excited!!! I can't stop looking at the baby stuff now. I have my first shower on thursday and my last birthing class tonight!!! I still can't wrap my head around all of this.

MJ, I share your fear that we have come so far and that something is going to happen. I hope it is just us being paranoid instead of "intuition". 

Nutty-Women's hospital induced 17 people on Dec 31st just for the tax credit. Some doctors do it, but certainly isn't recommended and in poor practice. 

Anyway, I have talked enough about "nothing". I need to finish eating then do some things around the house.

xxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

That is so exciting about the saucer. I still have yet to buy one of those :) Have fun at the shower, I loved mine, puts everything into perspective when you see all the of items you have for the baby! 

Thank goodness the dog is doing better, and you got your ac fixed!


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh I LOVE the lion idea, you guys are right, it ties in nicely with the fact that most of our babies will be Leos, and yet is just cute enough that it doesn't matter that others might not be Leos! And I agree about having a logo that isn't a photo - I just found those cuuute photos and had to share them hehe :blush: I wasn't really thinking of logos or anything.

Nutty I loooove the green glow idea with the lion king symbol - that's just too perfect :D

I like that the idea has grown and changed with everyone's input too :happydance: 

So what would the name of the group be in that case? Leo Lions? Or just Lion Cubs? Or Lion Mummies? Personally I'd vote for "Lion Cubs" as it is, after all, all about the "cubs" hehehe!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I went up a box today! That means all of us are past the first box in the third trimester! :happydance: But holy crap, two months.... 



Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: oops!! I am clearly, most likely, one of 'those' people that you get annoyed by :rofl: I admit I don't make much effort in my grammatical presentation on these forums.......BUT I would like to point out on this subject that - have any of you ever thought that some of these people that you get irritated by their errors may be dyslexic or have some other form of learning difficulty?
> 
> I do think though that people in general that write in 'text format' are annoying and that bugs me a little i.e. cnt wait 2 c my bby rele lookin 4wrd 2 it - or something like that (I don't even know how to do it, I quite often can't understand text messages that are sent to me in that format) :rofl:
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day and that today is full of happier post :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to all the August Mummies!!!! :kiss:
> 
> *edit - that post especially is littered with grammatical mistakes :rofl:*

Hey, you certainly don't annoy ME. Fortunately, I can understand what you're saying. It's really not that bad. But, anyway, what I really wanted to say is: I have dyslexia myself. It made it difficult as a child, learning to read and write, but I overcame a lot of that and only have some trouble with it today. I don't think it's as hard as people without it seem to think it is. I did fine without any special help and treatment. I've learned on my own how to cope with it. 



cleckner04 said:


> MJ- If you have to be induced, you can still go med free hun. If you have the will to want to go without pain meds, you can do it. It is all a mind thing. So many women give up too quickly when the pain hits and they just go straight to the drugs. (For the women that want completely natural) I don't think induction necessarily makes it more painful. It just speeds up the process so you hit the stage right away with the fast and hard contractions. You could be surprised and find that you handle the pain really well though. Women are made to do this. You just need a good coach because they really make all the difference. :hugs::hugs:

Some induction IS the use of meds. Artificial hormones are used, and I personally don't like the idea of that. Also, I've read that the use of them can make your contractions more painful and it can make the birthing process take even longer. 



cleckner04 said:


> I think there should be a thread dedicated to stretchmarks and being proud of them because it really seems to get a lot of girls down on here when they shouldn't be sad at all.

You know, pregnant women are really funny... you girls get sad about your stretchmarks, which is completely understandable, but then when you say stuff like that, I feel sad because I'm like, 'left out' -- you put a positive spin on stretchmarks and I feel like I'm missing something because I don't have them, so I don't have that positive! :rofl: It's so ridiculous! What an irrational feeling. Although, I do have little dark spots at the ends of some of my stretchmarks that I got from puberty... I'm still lathering on cocoa butter and vitamin E lotion religiously. 



cleckner04 said:


> It makes me want to call my mom up and tell her I love her. :blush: Becoming a mom makes us appreciate our own moms so much more doesn't it?!

Yep! I have made that call to my mom. I was sitting around, thinking about how hard it's going to be and how I just didn't know how anyone could take care of the house and kids and still have a job too (I don't need to go to work and I already feel overwhelmed with everything!), so I had to call my mom and tell her how strong she must have been! 



nuttymummy said:


> that would be good wouldnt it? ur parents in a bedroom with a rainbow still painted on the wall!!! :rofl:
> 
> booth...i have hairs all over....and a wonky linea nigra that kind of does a snakey shape all the way from my bra to my pubic bone lol

Aww, don't feel bad. My linea thingy is a bit odd too... it's not 'snakey' but it's in one spot under my bellybutton, and then at my bellybutton, it jumps over a centimeter or so. :rofl: So it's two lines, really. 



cleckner04 said:


> :rofl: I had hairy big toes BEFORE the pregnancy. I shave them when I remember. :blush: They are blonde hairs and I doubt anyone notices but me but it still always bother me.
> 
> My belly is hairier now as well but thankfully it is lightly colored so not TOO bad. And my bump is definately bigger on the right than the left. But she sticks to my right side for some reason. It looks odd when looks down at it.

I shave my big toes too. :blush:



Pippin said:


> *Can I suggest 'Tiger Cubs' as a group name for post birth, I like that it sounds like club and cub at the same time????*
> 
> A cute picture to go with it too......
> 
> View attachment 25300

AWWW! I love baby "big kitties" (what I call wild cats like tigers and lions). You guys need to stop posting pictures of them, or I'm going to be whining to my OH all day about how I want a baby tiger. I always seem to want baby versions of animals, but I just want them to stay that way, not get older... like I want a baby giraffe and baby snakes too!



cleckner04 said:


> OMG about keeping the tip of your finger. :rofl::rofl: Sick and funny at the same time.
> 
> Do you girls ever get those little skin tags? I get them on my armpits sometimes and I typically clip them off or twist them till they come off. It stings for a minute but the skin smooths back out after they are removed. Anyways just like two weeks ago I found a HUGE one on my armpit. I don't really know why I was inspecting my armpits but I was. :rofl: Anyways I showed DH and he got really grossed out. So I tore it off and kept trying to get him to hold on to it for me. :rofl::rofl:

I got one on my NECK and I twisted it till it came off. Heidi -- :rofl: It's not nearly as painful as it sounds.



cleckner04 said:


> :rofl: Come on we are about the give birth! It can't hurt nearly as bad as that. Actually that is what I kept thinking as I pulled the last one off. That it isn't nearly as bad as childbirth will be. I just rip fast like a bandaid. :rofl: Or I take fingernail clippers and just clip real fast. :sick:

I've performed so many weird little surgeries on myself to take out weird things in my body... :rofl:. I'm not too squeamish or afraid of pain, especially when I'm delivering it to myself. 

I have to say, though, when that doctor was squeezing my abscess without it being numbed... my god, that was horrible. I had to keep telling myself, in my head, "You are stronger than this. You can get through this. It has to be done. It'll be over soon." 

I also had to keep myself from HITTING the doctor. I swear I had a case of "idol hands" for a moment. I had to stop my hand from smacking him TWICE. So I had to lay there holding on to both of my OH's hands, with both of mine, to keep them from moving over to hit the doctor! :rofl: 

When I'm in a lot of pain, I've recently learned, I just want to punch someone (or bite their hands, I guess). I have to remember to warn my OH about that. But he said if the way I squeezed his hand then was any indication, his hand will be okay after the birth. :rofl: I am pretty weak in the arms....


----------



## jelr

Thanks Heidi

the weird thing is I haven't been sick at all the pregnancy and dont ever get sick really so it is just a bit strange that It has happened two nights now this week when I only have 7 weeks to go, it would hardly be morning sickness would it??

Congrats on moving up a box waiting for baby.

Overcomer what is a exersaucer??

Lovin the cute pics girls. Xx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

On the subject of epidurals, I personally don't really understand it when I hear women say that they want it no matter what. I don't see why you don't want to go into it (especially if it's your first) thinking that you will wait and see how everything transpires. You very well are capable of handling it, since every woman on earth 200 years ago was able to handle it. I can't help but think that maybe you need some more confidence in yourself. I think you're underestimating yourselves. You're probably a lot stronger than you think you are.

My plan is to try to go as long as I can without any help for pain. I'm not ruling out any help, but I want to try my hardest to keep it natural, for myself and for the baby. 

I don't even like taking tylenol with my baby in my tummy. But, also, this pregnancy has already made me a lot stronger, and more able and willing to cope with pain on my own, seeing as we're only allowed Tylenol and it doesn't help with much of anything for me. 

:shrug: That's just me.


----------



## nuttymummy

ok ive been having a play around!!!!

i used your name shadow of lion cubs :)

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/cubs.jpg


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, that's cute, Nutty.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Nutty, that's just perfect!!! I hope everyone likes it and we could actually use it, it's soooo sweet! I was trying at the same time to make a sparkly version with the green background with little sparkles in it, but yours is far better and just simple and perfect :D Well done, you creative wizard, you!

LOL W4B @ "performing little surgeries" on yourself!! You reminded me of a terrible thing I do ALL the time... It totally freaks OH out, but ...

Does anyone else get those REEEEALLY painful little white spots on your tongue?? I get them loads, and I discovered a few years back that if I snipped them off real carefully with some scissors then usually the pain instantly disappears! So whenever I get one now I get the scissors out and snip it off my tongue! :rofl: It sometimes bleeds a bit, but it's such relief when that white bit is gone!!! OH squeals in disgust when I get the scissors out :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

:sick: WTF!!?? shadow!! :rofl:
u snip things off ur tongue!!! ive never had white thing on my tongue....but that doesnt sound very comfortable to be snipping them off!! :rofl: u crazy woman u!!!

thanks shadow....i would love green sparkles....but im not that clever!! lol i dont know how to make stuff sparkle lol


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL :rofl: It sounds much worse than it really is, I think!!! They are just tiny taste buds that go white for some reason, and they hurt like hell until they sort themselves out and go back to pink!! But I have my shortcut hahahaha... It's tricky to get the right tiny little tastebud, sometimes I end up snipping a bunch of others off before I get the right one and get that sweet relief when the white one is gone!!! They must grow back pretty well, cos I don't have a tongue full of little craters or anything :rofl: :rofl:

Re: the sparkles, I just cheat and use photobucket's built in tools for sparkly stuff! But it doesn't work well with the cute lion cub, it'd just ruin it. yours is perfect :winkwink:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww if we were the Lion Cubs group once our babies were born, Cleck could post in the title of this thread "First Lion Cub born! Congratulations XXX!!" or "5 Lion Cubs born so far!! Congratulations XX, XX, XX, XX and XX!!!" hehehe I'm such a geek...


----------



## nuttymummy

omg shadow that sounds so disturbing :rofl: how the hell do u snip ur tastebuds off!!! LMAO ive never heard anything like it!!! im so squeamish when it comes to doing things to my own body like that!!! u n cleck have some balls!! :rofl:

aaahhh i see....always wondered how to make things sparkle!!! i was trying to do it in photoshop :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:blush: hehehe it only hurts for like a second, then it's sweet, sweet relief! I guess maybe I have a high pain threshold?? Hope so, that'll make it easier to not have an epidural LOL


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl: I can hardly believe it, but look what I found!!!

https://www.tipking.co.uk/tip/7612.html

:rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

:sick: ewwwwwwwww!!

ha ha the midwife at hospital said to me.....'do u have a high pain threshold?' i said.....no not really!

she said...'i think u do my dear....your 8cm dilated!!!'

its coz when i got a contraction i just closed my eyes n breathed through it in silence lol.

but like i said before....a stubbed toe can bring tears to my eyes!! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ah, I stand corrected, it's not the actual taste buds I'm clipping off, apparently!


> ...the swollen "taste buds" are in fact actually papillae of the tongue. It is a type of skin layer not the actual taste bud!


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl: Oh dear, now I am searching wikipedia for info on taste buds and tongue anatomy!! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Totally just came to read a few posts.....lol OMG SHADOW!!!!!!! Your insane. My gosh women i'm in the medical profession and still the thought of cutting off the white dots(i've had them) off my tongue makes me cringe.....lol you are a brave little lady!:)

Well girls i tried to paint a wall today so hubby didnt have too..and it looks like.....Shhhit....lol Thank god he can put a second coat on. I'm so impatient and just want it done NOW. We are finishing the whole things tonight so i guess i can just sit back and watch...(hence suppose to be on bedrest)..lol


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haham sorry about the paint hon. I hate when you get s patient you just HAVE to do things yourself haha


----------



## Jai_Jai

OMG Shadow u r totally nuts :rofl: at least ur not the only one - how many others do this!?! i have not even heard of it let alone had oe etc....

loving that little lion cub logo its well cute - i am soooooooooooooooooooooo hot :hissy:


----------



## Mary Jo

Awwwww, I love the lion cub, too! And I won't mind if I have a Virgo baby either, because of what I said before about my bodysuit from Baby Gap ...

this is it...

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2486.jpg

Isn't it the cutest??!!

About epidurals, I have just got back from my second antenatal class, where we discussed labour and pain relief. I've decided to go as long as I can with gas and air, relaxation and possibly a TENS machine as well (which I can rent from the hospital, it's £27.50, the £7.50 is to cover the cost of the pads and the £20 is refundable at the end, so it's really only £7.50). If the water bath is available I might use that (though you can bring your own if you want). I'll have a mobile epidural put in only if it is advised (ie, if labour goes on for many hours and I am exhausted). I don't want pethidine. So, that's my birth plan pretty much sorted!

See, I don't want a totally pain-free birth, I want to feel something, I think it'd be odd to labour and feel nothing at all. But I am open-minded because so much depends on how the baby is positioned and how the cervix responds... so we'll have to wait and see. 

:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Very Cute Mary Jo.:)..With my first son i TRIED to hold off but I had such bad back labor i ended up with the epidural.! I was SO terrified of getting it and actually it didnt bother me really at all....b/c i had the contractions to distract it. I felt so much better but when it came time to push i of course still felt ALOT of pain. I only pushed 15mins with Owen.

With Gavin i had the c section and with that time I def felt the needle as i wasn't in full blown labor and it felt like a terrible bee sting. I hope you get as far as you can without it.! 

Jenna~ I prefer to call you SEXY!:) hehe...its cold here today. werid how that works.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Okay, my "baby" hurts (period-like cramps and backache)! Damn it. I just have to go about the normal routine: Wait for an hour or more to see if it goes away, check that baby's moving, and relax... and drink lots of water. It might be braxton hicks or it might be the baby being in a crappy position, 'cause it feels like something's smashing my right kidney... almost like my ribs are smashing into it or something. Ugh. It's a gross feeling, not really all that painful, just horrible uncomfortable, if you know what I mean.


----------



## cleckner04

W4B I hope your okay hun. :hugs: Definately relax as much as possible.

MJ-love that onesie! Super cute. 

Smith-I know this was talked about earlier but I have had only a few dreams that were 'off' this pregnancy. Most were me bleeding and MCing again which I usually woke up crying.(those were very early on when I was still really raw from losing the first one) And than a super strange one in second trimester where I was feeling baby in my stomach and I accidentally pushed her out of my bellybutton. Than I was holding her little bony body screaming for someone to put her back because she wasn't ready yet. It was so real too. 

I will go with any name/logo you girls choose really. I just love that everyone is throwing around ideas! We have a month to decide!! But maybe we should figure it out within the next week or two *just in case*. 

I had a wonderful nap today. I'm still sick but I feel like it is clearing up now. Which is good because I have piles of tissues scattered around the house and I'm afraid I may be buried under them after much longer. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. I was reading the thread about the girl that is really worried about SIDS or stillbirths. I just wanted to share something I have read in two separate parenting magazines about the importance of having a circulating fan in the babies room to help prevent SIDS. Each of the magazines said that by having a circulating fan moving the air about, the baby won't be breathing as much carbon dioxide and it can help prevent it. Obviously, no one knows what causes SIDS but apparently new studies have shown that circulating the air helps. And I ran out and bought a fan right away after reading those magazines. In fact you can see it in my nursery pictures, sitting beside the glider chair on the floor. I wanted to share that though in case you girls hadn't heard of it! :blush:


----------



## elly75

I never heard that before about the circulating fan but that's good to know!

MJ, that onesie is soo adorable!

As for the less movements that Ash was mentioning, I've been feeling the same thing today and to be honest it's worrying me like heck. After having an iced cappuccino, the little one moved around a bit more and I think I've finally gotten close to the 'magic number' for the day. However, very worrysome. I'm debating about calling the labour and delivery department at the hospital but didn't want to be coming across as too worried or a nutcase. :cry:


----------



## cleckner04

elly75 said:


> As for the less movements that Ash was mentioning, I've been feeling the same thing today and to be honest it's worrying me like heck. After having an iced cappuccino, the little one moved around a bit more and I think I've finally gotten close to the 'magic number' for the day. However, very worrysome. I'm debating about calling the labour and delivery department at the hospital but didn't want to be coming across as too worried or a nutcase. :cry:

I think any time you become so worried that it is upsetting you, you should go in. That is what they are there for hun. No one can fault you for going in to make sure everything is all okay. :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Here is a link for those that are interested in reading a bit more about the circulating fan idea. :hugs:

https://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1092796/reduce_risk_of_infant_crib_death_sids.html?cat=5


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oh thanks for that link Sam. I am super paranoid about that, I have "reduce sids binkys" and all that, so that puts my mind at ease as well.


----------



## cleckner04

No problem. I know if I read anything that says it has a chance of reducing the risks, I'm gonna listen. I need to get some pacifiers as well still. Thats actually one thing I keep forgetting. :dohh: I worry though because I want to breastfeed so I'm not sure if it confuses the babies or not.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Well, I broke down and told my OH that I wanted to go in, but I didn't want to cause a fuss and look like an idiot if it wasn't contractions... he suggested we go in anyway, so we went. Sure enough, I had like six or seven contractions there. Got the terbutaline or however you spell it and they stopped after a little while, so I got sent home. I drank two huge cups of water in the hour that I was there, though. 

No sex and lots more water for me. :cry:

Now OH and I are both convinced Lincoln will be an early bird. (So, I'll probably have to be induced at 42 weeks :rofl:)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, and it was different this time than last time. Last time, I had an achiness down low through the whole thing and I never really felt individual contractions. This time around I knew when one was coming and could look over at the monitor and watch the numbers skyrocket (okay, it wasn't _that _bad, my worst one went up to 31 or something). And it hurt kind of in my vagina this time... or at least that's what it felt like.

That being said, I'm kind of disappointed that they didn't check my cervix (AGAIN) but I can ask my doctor about it tomorrow, and I'm sure she'll check if I really want her to, even if she doesn't think it's necessary. 

Oh yeah, this happened the day before my next regular scheduled OB appointment. :rofl: Lucky me!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

You poor thing, sounds so painful! Glad you and the baby are alright though!!!!! :) Lets hope tomorrow she will check and fill you in on everything that is going on with Lincoln. He must be just anxious in there haha.


On a sad note..my OH asked me for a paternity test....at 35 weeks. And then when I was crying and all upset about it...he broke it off with me and told me to call him once she is born so he can come up to have the test done.....WTF! I have now closed myself off to the basement alone...I am trying my hardest to be positive and not stress the baby out, she right now is my main concern....I just do not understand..we were fine earlier....no problems..nothing and now this. Its going to be a loooooonngg night.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

HeidiLSparks said:


> You poor thing, sounds so painful! Glad you and the baby are alright though!!!!! :) Lets hope tomorrow she will check and fill you in on everything that is going on with Lincoln. He must be just anxious in there haha.
> 
> 
> On a sad note..my OH asked me for a paternity test....at 35 weeks. And then when I was crying and all upset about it...he broke it off with me and told me to call him once she is born so he can come up to have the test done.....WTF! I have now closed myself off to the basement alone...I am trying my hardest to be positive and not stress the baby out, she right now is my main concern....I just do not understand..we were fine earlier....no problems..nothing and now this. Its going to be a loooooonngg night.

What the...? That seems like it's out of left field! I'm sorry. Maybe someone put some bad thoughts in his head... (or he already thought those thoughts and someone else mentioned it and 'verified' them for him)?

Please don't stress too much for the baby. I hope you're okay.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Thanks hon. It was with a little help from his stupid mother. (I know, I should be nice..but she has done this before and she is one hot mess of a woman!) But he is still a grown man and...she should not influence him :( I am laying in bed with a nice bowl of orange glazed rolls with icing and some hot coco with the great HGTV on. Trying to relax for the baby. :hugs: thank you though


----------



## tmr1234

heidi :hugs: men can be strang at times

w4b hope every thing holds off for you

not had time to read throw as in pain sitting still with my back. started getting really bad pains very low down the outher night and allday yesterday i was getting presher in my lower back now its in my hips.


----------



## xarxa

vici - I usually like the heat, but this year. True we're not used to it getting this hot so quickly, maybe that's why. Two weeks ago we had 10 degrees and rain.

cleckner - Lovely nursery, i don't understand where you all get the time. I have my nursery filled with our computers, and it'll probably be a gaming room until LO is old enough to sleep alone. Plus we have an extra bed in there so OH can go sleep when he needs to.

heidi - That sounds awful. I would atleast try to ask him why he is comming with such allegations. Good luck!


Regarding Epidural. 
My mw has advised me not to be too sceptical to the epidural. Sometimes it is needed so the mother can gain/not loose as much strength before the final phase of birth. Pushing. At the same time you shouldn't ask for it until you feel it's necessary because the birth will take longer with an epidural. Plus you will be attached to the bed and not be able to move around as much.
I've read that you are less likely to tear if you don't choose epidural since you have more feeling down there. So i guess like everything else there are positives and negatives in both choices, and it's not always obvious what is the right decision.


----------



## nuttymummy

awww heidi chick thats awful!!! :hugs: hope he sorts his head out soon. Men always act strange the closer it gets to birth!

Cleck....i watched a documentary...and even though stuff still isnt proven they seem to think cot death is linked to a trigger in the brain. It showed a baby practicing 'breathing' in the womb....and then the brain shuts the breathing part off as they get oxygen through the placenta. they said its fine to happen during the time in the womb coz placenta is back-up.....but its fatal when it happens when baby is born...coz obviously there is no back-up.

its scary stuff to know that its their own little body thats done it to them, and theres nothing we can do!! BUT thats a theory, and they still dont know why it happens. But ive heard that dummies/pacifiers? can reduce the risk.
my friend lost her son at 14 months old....he was over ONE!! they said he just stopped breathing in the night. its totally devastating.

i wish they would hurry up n figure out what was causing it!!!

dont worry about a dummy confusing baby....i breastfed at the same time and he was fine xxxxx


----------



## xarxa

Oh i forgot. They've found a link between a certain germ in the babies feasies and cot deaths. Scientists do not know wether the germ is the underlying cause of cot deaths or a side affect. According to the scientists the bacteria is probably a marker for a vulnerability. But it's definately a huge step forward to finding the cause. 

The bacteria is called helicobacter and is the same that causes stomach wounds in adults.

2% of all newborns have this bacteria. Of those that die of cot as much as 30% have the bacteria. All links i've found are in norwegian so i won't bother posting it.


----------



## Vici

Morning girls, i don't know what to do today so am feeling bored already :(

Heidi - OMGG, i'm so sorry to hear your news, what is going on in your OHs head!! Stay strong for your little girl babe, we're all here for you xxx

xarxa - think thats it here too, just not used to this heat! Epected 32 (late 90s) today but its sooooo muggy its untrue 

Shadow - :rofl: at you clipping your tongue :D

Nutty - loving the Lion Cubs logo, sooooo sweet :)

Right girls, i need your help, having doubts about our chosen boys names. Had picked Kieran or James but now not so sure Chuck some ideas at me :D DF isn't much for "new" style names but we don't want really old fashioned either. I quite like names that can be shortened :D


----------



## joeyjo

MOrning everybody.

heidi - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hope he sorts himself out very soon.

Vici - I really like both those names hun, especially James but its a no-no for us because my 2 long term exes were called James! Also what about Alexander - It can be shortened to Al, Ali, Alex, Sandy and Xander. Its on my short list but hubby is unsure coz he's a Liverpool fan and I'm a ManU fan and it makes him think of Alex ferguson


----------



## Vici

I do think i'm preferring James out of the original 2. Girls are no problem as we had Imogen and Abigail since before our BFP, but seeing as we think LO MIGHT be a boy, we need to get thinking :D


----------



## joeyjo

Love your girls names!


----------



## Vici

Thanks hun, only trouble if LO is a girl is picking between them :D


----------



## nuttymummy

i like James.....i was just saying to another girl on here who has chosen James....its lovely and simple, yet you dont see many babies get called it these days! and it can be shortened to Jay.


----------



## xarxa

vici - How do you pronounce Imogen?


----------



## Vici

xarxa said:


> vici - How do you pronounce Imogen?

Im - o - jen :)


----------



## ashnbump

elly75 said:


> I never heard that before about the circulating fan but that's good to know!
> 
> MJ, that onesie is soo adorable!
> 
> As for the less movements that Ash was mentioning, I've been feeling the same thing today and to be honest it's worrying me like heck. After having an iced cappuccino, the little one moved around a bit more and I think I've finally gotten close to the 'magic number' for the day. However, very worrysome. I'm debating about calling the labour and delivery department at the hospital but didn't want to be coming across as too worried or a nutcase. :cry:

its even worse today hun, i really dont want to be pestering the labour ward tho :cry:

i feel so so sick too, and baby is definately moving A LOT LESS than yesterday, she's doing the odd one, but nothin much, deffo not her usual routine.

ive got a sore tummy and bad lower back ache, like period pains, type cramps, gahhh its so worrying!!! :hissy::hissy:

i listened in with my doppler at 5am this morning cos i was worryin so much, and i could hear her fine, but i'm no medical professional so how do i know if everythin is ok or not :( x


----------



## Vici

I was told movements will slow down alot now as LO doesn't have mych room, but if you're worried, please call someone :)


----------



## ashnbump

Vici said:


> I was told movements will slow down alot now as LO doesn't have mych room, but if you're worried, please call someone :)

this is what i thought too hun, but last night at my antenatal class the lead midwife at my hospital was telling us that this isn't true, and she was stressing that the baby will still move just as much, so god knows, you hear so many things don't you :sad2: xxx


----------



## Vici

Like I said, if you're worried, hun you should really call someone, best to be safe and all that xx


----------



## Boothh

talkative ladies last night!

i havnt caught up yet cus im too hot i can sit here for any longer so will read the rest later, i hate this humidity :(


----------



## ShadowRat

Elly and Ash, please call your midwives ladies, or the hospital. If you're this worried about things and the worry didn't go away over night etc. then I really think it'd be best for you both if you spoke to someone. If it's nothing, great, but they WANT you to call if something just "doesn't feel right"... :hugs:

Heidi :shock: OMG, where on earth did that come from with your OH? :( I'm so sorry he's putting you through this, what a loser, men just seem to pick the absolute worst times to have weird brain fart sessions. I hope he realises what an idiot he has been and comes crawling back with a bunch of flowers... Until then, do what you are doing honey and chill out for Caylee's sake. We're all here for you :hugs:

Vici, your two name choices for boys are just lovely, I think I like Kieran best (it's another that you don't hear so often these days, but is really lovely) When you said those two names, I thought of my OH's twin nephews; Kieran and Jordan. What about Jordan? It's similar to the ones you had picked... Your girl name choices are lovely, too :) Aunty E is having an Imogen :D I think it's a really sweet name, but unfortunately for me it has been ruined because I know a really nasty girl called Imogen LOL funny how that happens!! So I wouldn't call my girl it, but it's lovely as a name :)

MJ, I love that little onesie, it's adorable!!! Hehehe... I wish I had some stuff with Lions on, then if we do end up as the Lion Cubs in our new mum and baby group, I could post pics of Vince in a little lion cub outfit! Hmmm, given that he's almost definitely going to be a Leo now (I turn 38 weeks just after the Cancer/Leo cut off point) I might have to search for some cute little lion-themed outfits anyway!! Hehehe... 

Xarxa thanks for all the useful info from your midwife, and the info about that bug that is linked to SIDS... Also thanks Cleck for the advice on the fan, for at least the first month or so we'll have Vincent in with us in the moses basket, and we have a fan in there, so hopefully that will help to circulate the air for him :) Once he moves into the nursery I'm guessing it probably won't be quite so hot generally, so we could put the fan in there for him too :) 

I'm a little confused this morning, as there is a certain lady on here who is "due in August" who posted briefly in our second tri group ages back, and she has posted in the main forum in here recently to say she thinks she is going into labour. But there's something "off" about the whole thing I think, and it is confusing me... Her MySpace page says her baby was born a while ago and says all of this stuff about how her husband is a great dad to him and stuff... :saywhat: Also when she said she was going to the hospital cos she thought she was in labour, she stayed "online" on here for ages afterwards... Just looks so weird to me, I wonder what is going on there??


----------



## elly75

Good morning, ladies! :hi:

Heidi, I have to agree with the others. It sounds like someone put silly thoughts into your OH's brains. :hugs:

Thank you very much for the advice, everyone. It has helped and there's been some developments.

Funny thing happened last night (well, not so funny).

I felt a lot of tightening in my tummy for about a moment then it faded. Then it came back and faded (every couple of moments). Wondered if these were contractions and mentioned it to my hubby who got into a bit of a tizzy. To see if they were, I got up and moved around. The tightening and letting loose stopped so I guess those were practice ones.

Little one moved a lot more last night after laying down and he/she is poking me a little bit this morning. They'll probably poke a bit more after having some breakfast.


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh Elly, how scary! I hope you're feeling better though. If you feel weird again today, I think you should defo call someone :hugs: xx


----------



## elly75

Shadow, I'm feeling better today and not so scared as last night. I promised my hubby that if it starts up again, I'll call in and ask their advice.

My OB's appointment isn't until tomorrow (would have been today I think but it's a holiday up here in Canada).

Ash hun, if things are still pretty crummy today, please call someone as I'm sure that will help set your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## joeyjo

Shadow - I know who you're talking about and to be honest a few of her posts have sat badly with me, I even reported 1 thread and noticed it got removed. I don't like to bad-mouth people/speculate I tend to avoid her posts/threads now and don't reply but I shall be watching and waiting to see developments...
I do believe her husband found out he had a son with another woman recently so that could explain some comments.
If it was early labour I hope all goes well for her...


----------



## ashnbump

well ladies, thanx for all advice and kind words, i decided to strip naked and lie down infront of the fan with a few ice cube and a LARGE glass of freezing fresh orange, and it deffo helped, baby is moving, just not lots, like i said previously, she's moving, just definatly out of her usual routine, when i lay down and cooled off it seemed to motivate her to kick the living day lights out of me, and now she's quiet again...

it must be the heat guys!

i still don't feel 100% myself, but again im putting it down to the heat, i've not had any 'contractions' or lost a plug or anythin, so 'for now' i think im ok :D

why do these little babies do this to us girls? god knows how i'll be when she arrives, how am i supposed to keep her cool in this weather :shock: xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I bet I know which thread you mean, Joey... there was one that made me think - this is sketchy as all get out, a little while ago.

Ash, get thee to the hospital, or at least call someone. You don't need the stress and it is WHAT THE MIDWIVES ARE THERE FOR!!!! :hugs: (I see now she has perked up, even so, if you are worried...)

Heidi, that is bizarre. I hope you can stay calm for your little girl. :hugs:

W4B - scary! I've read turbaltine (or whatever it is!) is very good, a friend of mine was on bed rest for a month on that to stop her going into prem labour.


----------



## ShadowRat

joeyjo said:


> Shadow - I know who you're talking about and to be honest a few of her posts have sat badly with me, I even reported 1 thread and noticed it got removed. I don't like to bad-mouth people/speculate I tend to avoid her posts/threads now and don't reply but I shall be watching and waiting to see developments...
> I do believe her husband found out he had a son with another woman recently so that could explain some comments.
> If it was early labour I hope all goes well for her...

Actually Joey, me too- Something never felt quite right about her... But of course, if she is in early labour or something, then I hope all goes well etc. But it is kind of hard to explain all of the strange inconsistencies on her various accounts :shock: Should I pm Wobbles do you think? Just to get it checked out if nothing else? It would really be a shame if she was messing with people on here ...


----------



## Jai_Jai

wat? not another fraudster?? where? who? :grr: makes me so mad (you know sorry if its not but if it is :grr:


----------



## elly75

It would be sad if someone is 'messing' with the ladies here. Considering as to how emotions, stress, etc. can affect a pregnant woman, it'd be bad if someone's stringing folks along.

I do not wish any ill on anyone and wish them all the best. However, it hurts to see someone stringing people along for giggles or worse.


----------



## joeyjo

I think that would be a good idea shadow - as i said I have reported 1 thread but I don't have her myspace etc. If wobbles/SC know then they can investigate and hopefully set everybody at rest


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Shadow -- I wouldn't judge someone based on their "online" status, because I often leave BnB open when I'm gone or asleep, so I'm sure it has me set as "online" when I'm not really here. 

Elly -- Yeah, if the feelings subsided when you moved, it was probably just "practice". That's one of the things I did when I was having pain earlier, because I was laying in bed and it went from a constant dull ache to coming on and off... so I tried moving and it got SO much worse... and I remembered reading that in "What to Expect When You're Expecting" just a couple of days ago. Good thing it wasn't "real labor". :happydance:

Okay, you guys. I told my mom about my second trip into the hospital for contractions... and she asked if I thought he was coming early! What a coincidence, because OH and I were discussing that, we both think so! I told her about how I had a dream that Lincoln was born on the 16th, and I said "Now I wonder if it was supposed to be July or August". (All of this is going on via text.) So she said "I think the 17th". I asked her if she meant July and I never got a response... so I woke up a few minutes ago and decided to get up and get some water and I heard my phone go off. I look and it's her response: "Yeah, remember when you thought you were pregnant before Thanksgiving...?". Me: "Yeah, do you think I was? 'Cause he's been measuring spot on for my dates until 20 weeks and now my uterus is like 4 weeks ahead." Her: "Yes I do. They usually go by head size and we have small heads."

She's always said that she thought they got my brother and me wrong because of how we have small heads.... That would be SO weird, wouldn't it? To have been pregnant a month longer, and just had spotting, that I thought was a period? I've always wondered, since I really felt SO pregnant that month, if I was and had a MC and then went on to get pregnant again in December. 

We'll see what happens... I just don't want to have him so early that he needs to be taken away from me afterward. :cry: I hate the idea of that, and if he actually needs it, there's nothing I can do. I have to do what's best for him, can't keep him in my room just for my own sake.


----------



## elly75

Speaking of weather, I hope things cool down a bit for you ladies over there!

We had some really hot weather here for several days but then it cooled off. In addition, there's been a lot of rain here this week so I'm hoping that will keep things comfy.

Ash, I'm glad to hear things are better for you! :hugs:

W4B, hopefully Lincoln will stay put for a while longer. :hugs:


----------



## Vici

I think I know who you're on about but I can't remember the name, its so awful to be suspicious but there are some funny ones out there!!

Thanks Shadow, funnily enough my cousins boys are Kieran and Jodan lol (and she has a Connor) but i don't see her very often so having LO called the same wouldn't matter :) Our original plan was Kieran James so it may still stay like that :rofl: I just feel so indecisive.

Elly and Ash - good to see you're both feeling a bit better, please don't hesitate in phoning if you need to, that is what they are there for xxx


----------



## elly75

Ohh the name Kieran James is really nice (so is Connor).

Is everyone indecisive now on the names they've picked for their little ones or have you stayed the course?

I think another reason why I was a little unsure about calling is because the last time I called it was a somewhat unpleasant experience. The lady chewed me out a bit and told me to get to the ER after I explained to her what the first 'nurse' told me when I rung up their line. Perhaps the lady was not having a good day but still, it made me think twice.


----------



## jelr

Hope everybody is well today.

W4B: Glad to hear everything is okay after your trip to the hospital.

Nutty: I love the logo, well done it is brilliant.

Shadow: OMG at the tongue cutting, Oh I couldn't even think about it. - I actually guessed who you were talking about in the post above before I even looked up the main forum.

Joeyjo: I have to agree with you on seeing a few posts that were not sitting right on the person in question. I have to agree there has been a few things that haven't added up there.

Gabby: Sorry the painting didn't go to plan, but put your feet up and enjoy DH doing it tonight.

MJ: That bodysuit is so cute.

Jai Jai & Booth: I have to agree with you on the humidity, I am finding it extremely hard to sleep at the moment it is so hot.

Elly & Ashnbump: I would definitely go into maternity if you are worried, they usually dont mind at all. I had a quiet day like that last week but it passed after 24 hours, but it had me worried sick.

Cleckner: Thanks for the info on the circulating fan and I agree with you I am definitely using a soother. Are you feeling any better from your cold?

Xarxa: Also thanks for the info on cot death and the midwife.

TMR: Sorry to hear you are having so much pain, I hope it goes away soon.

Vici: I like both of your names, I would have to agree I love names that can be shortenend and will definitley be picking one for LO that we can shorten as I think it is a term of endearment.

Heidi: :hug: to you, so sorry your OH is giving you this hassle at the moment and hope he realises how silly he is being and comes back to you soon.

Well girls I had a rough night last night again, first of all had those painful cramps at the top of my bump for an hour and then it passed and the nausea started again, so I decided to call the nurse at my gps this morning as this is the 4th night in a row where I have either been sick, had diarrhoea (sorry TMI), had nausea or bad cramps. 

Anyways she asked me to come up and see her and all is okay, my BP is fine, my urine is clear and she even got the doc to examine me and he thinks it is probalby BH along with gastritis, so I'm happy once there is nothing else going on.

Well I'm meant to be working so I had better get back to it. Hope you all have a good day and I will try and pop in again later.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I'd kind of like to know who you're talking about, but I know you don't want to mention names out in the open... maybe someone could PM me? Curiosity gets of the best of me, I swear... must be why I get along with my cats so well.


----------



## ShadowRat

Waiting4Baby said:


> Shadow -- I wouldn't judge someone based on their "online" status, because I often leave BnB open when I'm gone or asleep, so I'm sure it has me set as "online" when I'm not really here.

No, I wasn't judging on that basis, that was just another thing that I happened to notice. I was more judging on the massive inconsistencies between her various online accounts and the stories she gives of herself in them :dohh:

In any case, I've pmed Wobbles now, so it is in the hands of the great ones!! 
I do hope that I'm wrong, it's just all so odd... And you girls are right, it is very sad when people play with others' emotions, so I hope admin can check it out properly and be sure that that isn't the case here :)


----------



## ShadowRat

elly75 said:


> Ohh the name Kieran James is really nice (so is Connor).
> 
> Is everyone indecisive now on the names they've picked for their little ones or have you stayed the course?
> 
> I think another reason why I was a little unsure about calling is because the last time I called it was a somewhat unpleasant experience. The lady chewed me out a bit and told me to get to the ER after I explained to her what the first 'nurse' told me when I rung up their line. Perhaps the lady was not having a good day but still, it made me think twice.

Not me!! Vincent has been Vincent since day one, pretty much, and we are still very happy with the choice :) We had it at the top of our boys' names list since we were TTC, and once we found out he was a boy, we immediately started calling him Vince :D 

I like all of those Irish-sounding names too, Connor and Kieran and Jordan and stuff! My family is Irish so I have a soft spot for the Irishy names hehe!! Kieran James sounds just lovely, I think that'd work beautifully :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

elly75 said:


> I think another reason why I was a little unsure about calling is because the last time I called it was a somewhat unpleasant experience. The lady chewed me out a bit and told me to get to the ER after I explained to her what the first 'nurse' told me when I rung up their line. Perhaps the lady was not having a good day but still, it made me think twice.

Oh, well, I've gone into the hospital four times now, and never called once. The first time I went in, we tried calling my doctor's office but couldn't get through fast enough so my OH just said "let's go!". I've never been told I should've called first. (I don't deal well with people over the phone.)



ShadowRat said:


> No, I wasn't judging on that basis, that was just another thing that I happened to notice. I was more judging on the massive inconsistencies between her various online accounts and the stories she gives of herself in them :dohh:
> 
> In any case, I've pmed Wobbles now, so it is in the hands of the great ones!!
> I do hope that I'm wrong, it's just all so odd... And you girls are right, it is very sad when people play with others' emotions, so I hope admin can check it out properly and be sure that that isn't the case here :)

Oh, I didn't think you were. I just thought I'd let you know that it could happen legitimately (or maybe even in case someone thought it was odd that I was "online" when I was at the hospital! lol). Something seems odd to me just because more than one of you have had the same thoughts, seemingly, about the same person, without discussing it first! So that kind of caught my attention.


----------



## Mary Jo

we're no further forward with a name for baby... that is, we have 2 names but cannot decide which to have as a first name, whether to use the other as a middle name or something different... my problem is I have been stringing the two names together and calling him that, and that'll never happen once he's here (well, I might call him it!) but other people would just use the one name and I just can't choose :hissy:

names are Adam and Elliott. to me he is Adamelliott, all in one, but it's not a realistic name!!! most people seem to prefer Elliott, but I don't know.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> Not me!! Vincent has been Vincent since day one, pretty much, and we are still very happy with the choice :) We had it at the top of our boys' names list since we were TTC, and once we found out he was a boy, we immediately started calling him Vince :D
> 
> I like all of those Irish-sounding names too, Connor and Kieran and Jordan and stuff! My family is Irish so I have a soft spot for the Irishy names hehe!! Kieran James sounds just lovely, I think that'd work beautifully :)

Yeah, Lincoln has always been and will always be Lincoln. 

And I agree! When I first started thinking of names, I went straight to looking up all Celtic names, because 1. I know that I tend to like them, 2. I don't want biblical names (perhaps that comes partly from how very much Atheist I am, lol), 3. I want "older" names, but my OH doesn't like names that SOUND old... Well, Connor certainly isn't new, but it doesn't sound like he should be living in the 13th century or something. :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> we're no further forward with a name for baby... that is, we have 2 names but cannot decide which to have as a first name, whether to use the other as a middle name or something different... my problem is I have been stringing the two names together and calling him that, and that'll never happen once he's here (well, I might call him it!) but other people would just use the one name and I just can't choose :hissy:
> 
> names are Adam and Elliott. to me he is Adamelliott, all in one, but it's not a realistic name!!! most people seem to prefer Elliott, but I don't know.

My opinion: Adam Elliott sounds better than Elliott Adam, though both names are about equal when separate.


----------



## ShadowRat

Waiting4Baby said:


> And I agree! When I first started thinking of names, I went straight to looking up all Celtic names, because 1. I know that I tend to like them, 2. I don't want biblical names (perhaps that comes partly from how very much Atheist I am, lol), 3. I want "older" names, but my OH doesn't like names that SOUND old... Well, Connor certainly isn't new, but it doesn't sound like he should be living in the 13th century or something. :rofl:


:rofl: Same here!! But the Celtic names are so common these days, and it was most important to OH that our boy have a distinctive name that is not so common these days... 

But I hear ya on the biblical names thing: I'm strongly atheist too, so naturally I wouldn't much want to use a biblical name, and yet... Our second name choice (which we are saving for baby boy number 2) is Isaac! How much more biblical can you get?! LOL But I don't mind: I really love the name and still plan to use it in the future :) If I had three boys called Matthew Luke and Isaac then I guess that'd be a bit much in terms of religious content, but I just love the name Isaac too much not to use it hehehe!


----------



## ashnbump

elly75 said:


> Is everyone indecisive now on the names they've picked for their little ones or have you stayed the course?

me and my OH cannot for the life of us decide on a name, any i like he doesn't, and he wont suggest any :dohh: he likes a few i've mentioned, but then when i think "maybe that one is the one" i seem to dislike it :hissy: my baby will be the no name child :rofl:



elly75 said:


> I think another reason why I was a little unsure about calling is because the last time I called it was a somewhat unpleasant experience. The lady chewed me out a bit and told me to get to the ER after I explained to her what the first 'nurse' told me when I rung up their line. Perhaps the lady was not having a good day but still, it made me think twice.

I'm really apprehensive about calling the labour ward, i feel like i'm gonna get told off by the midwives for being paranoid etc, i know thats what they are paid to do (be there for us) but i hate the thought that i'm making their day difficult, or taking them away from someone who actually 'needs' them, if you know what i mean :dohh:


oh and girls just have to say SHE'S MOVING LIKE CRAZY NOW WOOOOOOHOOO!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

you know what? i think she might have changed position or something and thats whay i feel so different etc, because her movements are definatly in a new place, if you know what i mean lol?

xxx

p.s i don't know who the potential imposter is, but i really hop that whoever it is, isn't! is scarey to think people use places like this to get their kicks :nope: *tut tut tut*

anyway i hope we're mistaken! xx


----------



## ShadowRat

MJ, I love both names as you know, and I tend to think that you should go for it and call him Adam Elliott, as that is clearly how you think of him and those names sound so lovely together I think. And you're right that people will likely call him Adam, and you may call him Adam at home etc. when he's older, but you will KNOW him as Adam Elliott in your mind I think :) lol and when he is naughty you can say "Adam Elliott! Behave yourself, young man!" hehehehe


----------



## Mary Jo

W4B - I totally agree... I think now our choice is between Adam Elliott, Adam Somethingelse and Elliott David. I don't want to use Adam as a middle name, as I like it too much. Duncan *may* be an option, it's a family name (Gran's maiden name, she also named her first born Duncan) BUT I didn't get along with my uncle Duncan, who died 2 years ago and it'd be a bit odd, though I like the name a lot. (Adam is also a family name.)

And now OH is throwing a spanner in the works (after saying there were no names other than Adam and Elliott he'd consider) by saying he'd like to call the baby after an uncle of his who died (years ago, but they were close). Name is Tim. I am not keen... so I have said MAYBE if we have another baby boy he can be called Something Tim. Tim is the name of an ex-boss of mine who I loved to bits, he was a wonderful guy, but it'd be strange to call my baby that name. Now, at least. In a few years, perhaps not so much.

I like Kieran and James AND Lincoln, you all have some lovely names ladies! I favour Celtic (at least Scots) names, too; my family is Scots (I was born and brought up in the northeast of England but all my relatives are Scottish and it's where my heart is).


----------



## ShadowRat

ashnbump said:


> oh and girls just have to say SHE'S MOVING LIKE CRAZY NOW WOOOOOOHOOO!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo: Yay!!! So glad for you Ash :)



ashnbump said:


> p.s i don't know who the potential imposter is, but i really hop that whoever it is, isn't! is scarey to think people use places like this to get their kicks :nope: *tut tut tut*
> 
> anyway i hope we're mistaken! xx

:thumbup: Me too... I really hope so. And yet in hoping that, I guess I'm hoping that she really is in early labour, which is scary, so I hope all is ok if that's the case...


----------



## Mary Jo

re Biblical names - well, obviously Adam is Biblical :rofl: but I have liked it since Cold Feet was first on the TV! But OH was very anti-the other Biblical names I like - Luke, for example (I LOVE) and Isaac (ditto).

And yeah, Shadow, I cannot see myself naming him anything other than Adam Elliott now... I'll just have to get used to him being Adam to everyone else.


----------



## overcomer79

cleckner04 said:


> Okay girls. I was reading the thread about the girl that is really worried about SIDS or stillbirths. I just wanted to share something I have read in two separate parenting magazines about the importance of having a circulating fan in the babies room to help prevent SIDS. Each of the magazines said that by having a circulating fan moving the air about, the baby won't be breathing as much carbon dioxide and it can help prevent it. Obviously, no one knows what causes SIDS but apparently new studies have shown that circulating the air helps. And I ran out and bought a fan right away after reading those magazines. In fact you can see it in my nursery pictures, sitting beside the glider chair on the floor. I wanted to share that though in case you girls hadn't heard of it! :blush:

They told us that at our class last night! Also, they say that studies link smoking around baby increases the chances of SIDS. We were given a paper on SIDS with some theories about how to prevent it.


----------



## overcomer79

Oh, what about those that won't be leos. Will we still have a sign? :(


----------



## overcomer79

cleckner04 said:


> No problem. I know if I read anything that says it has a chance of reducing the risks, I'm gonna listen. I need to get some pacifiers as well still. Thats actually one thing I keep forgetting. :dohh: I worry though because I want to breastfeed so I'm not sure if it confuses the babies or not.

They told us last night for those breastfeeding not to give a bottle or pacifier within the first month until baby learns how to suck properly. They say using a clean finger to help her develop and practice her sucking would be good.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Does anyone think it's possible that I've been pregnant since November instead of December?? This theory of my mom's is going to have me up all day, pondering.... I'm wondering if I should post a whole thread asking about it.


----------



## overcomer79

w4b...it is very possible. Some women don't know until they are four months gone due to periods. 

As regards to names, we have chosen the name James for our son. Newman is his middle name. OH is a big fan of studying theology, but I won't bore you with the details. I was not willing to compromise on the name James but figure would could compromise on Alexander as originally he was going to be named James Alexander.


----------



## xarxa

Bah... 
now im really wondering who this person is...


----------



## nuttymummy

i like the name Adam...of course im biased as its OH's name!! lol and hes such a big sweetie!

I THINK i know who ur all talking about ----(the fraudster) ive read some disturbing posts from her, and frankly didnt like responses she left to some other peoples posts....BUT i could be talking about a complete different person :rofl:

it doesnt matter if ur baby isnt a Leo....its just something that represents august as the Leo sign dominates majority of august. Its still a sign of a mothers pride though (lions=pride etc.) PLUS nobody has decided on group names yet...so it could still be something totally different!


----------



## ShadowRat

Yup, even if Vince wasn't going to be a Leo, I'd still love that cute lion logo Nutty! But of course, we've not "voted" or anything, so if people would like to vote then that's cool :)

Hmmm there's an update on the aforementioned confusing thread now, it doesn't help me to sort out my doubts I'm afraid! We'll have to just leave it to the bosses and wait and see eh girls?


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Ooh, creepy timing with the update too.


----------



## overcomer79

I would be happy with "lion cubs"!!! But I am a sucker for baby kitties!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

overcomer79 said:


> I would be happy with "lion cubs"!!! But I am a sucker for baby kitties!!!

:happydance: baby big kitties are the best!!! :happydance:


----------



## overcomer79

Update on my four-legged baby:

He is doing much much better today!!!! Still groggy from the meds the vet put him on but it looks like the "damage" is clearing up and he gets some of his regular food today (purina, not trash :rofl:). We still crate him at night until we are fully confident that he is ok.


----------



## ShadowRat

Waiting4Baby said:


> Ooh, creepy timing with the update too.

lol yes... Very weird...


----------



## overcomer79

Oh, quick question.

Has anyone noticed that their pubic bone hurts now? It didn't bother me until the dr pressed on it last week to locate it so he could do fundal measurements. Now it aches on and off (it isn't period type pain). Just wondering if any of you have experienced that.

Thanks.


----------



## overcomer79

So there is a thread about checking your own cervix?? Hmmmm....*rolls eyes*


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Well, guys... I went and calculated it. :rofl: Going by my last period being my period in October rather than November, I would be due August 2nd, and that would put me at 36 weeks now, and over 38 weeks on July 16th and 17th (my possible 'dream date' and my mom's guess). And I think my uterus is about 35-ish, but doing it myself might not be as accurate. :rofl:

Now I can be the "nutty" one, can't I?

I could just see it, after going on about this, not having him until September.... That's probably what'll happen. :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

oh guys, since I don't have a text buddy, I thought if something happened I could update my facebook status (on my ipod, hospital has wifi) and one of my facebook friends could post on here...just a thought!


----------



## Mary Jo

I agree on preferring the little lion cub even AE turns out to be a Virgo! He's going to be my little pride and joy after all :D

Shadow, it's indeed odd. But, perhaps there's nothing suspect at all. Who knows?

Am doing HOUSEWORK in this crazy heat. Yes, I never ever do housework (well, apart from cooking and shopping and laundry). OH has taken over pretty much all the other stuff, ie, vacuuming, cleaning, tidying; he's always done some of the laundry. He meant to do a load of stuff last night but only had time to do the vacuuming after we got back from the antenatal class, so I've had to clean the bathroom. We've got my brother over for dinner - he's in London for a couple of days on a conference or course or something, he lives in Oslo, so this is a rare thing for him to be coming over here, and so I feel I ought to clean to mark the occasion. :D

OH didn't want me to clean the bathroom, the floor needed doing especially, but I told him that women for centuries have been scrubbing floors in late pregnancy, as it's a good way to get baby moved into the back to front position, so he relented. He can get quite bossy. Not that I mind, re housework, it's never been something I like to do. Though I am wondering if I will even *get* the famous "nesting instinct" and feel compelled to wash windows and floors and stuff... my mum and dad are coming to London in early Aug, so maybe my mum will do my nesting for me!


----------



## overcomer79

OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My OH finally felt James last night!!!!!!!!! It only took 32 weeks for him to feel his son!!! James would stop moving when his daddy put his hand on my belly but last night I caught him on his first of seven hiccups and OH was able to feel him :cloud9:.

Simple pleasures...lol.......


----------



## overcomer79

hmmm they should have a blue :cloud9: for us having boys :rofl:...sorry I'm being silly today.


----------



## nuttymummy

awww overcomer.....thats brill news!! imamazed we still have people in 3rd tri who havnt felt kicks etc yet!!! bet he was chuffed xxx


----------



## xarxa

overcomer79 said:


> oh guys, since I don't have a text buddy, I thought if something happened I could update my facebook status (on my ipod, hospital has wifi) and one of my facebook friends could post on here...just a thought!

I don't have one either. And i don't have facebook. what to do?


----------



## elly75

Overcomer, that's wonderful news! :)

I do not have a text buddy either nor do I have facebook. However, if something should happen, I'll ask hubby to post something if I can't post myself.


----------



## Vici

Hey girls, just went to see about TENS hire and called into the exchange I work from and saw 2 work colleagues and it was lovely to catch up with them :D 

MJ - so glad its not just with the whole name thing! Can see it now on the little arm band thingy "Baby Hadfield" :D Adam and Elliot are both lovely, in fact I did kind of pick Adam for our LO but its my exs name so was a bit weird (even tho no one ever knew him as Adam!!)

Shadow - I love Isaac and saw it in my baby book earlier, gonna mention it to DF later :D And......



Shadow said:

> and when he is naughty you can say "Adam Elliott! Behave yourself, young man!" hehehehe

:rofl: like the only time i'm ever Victoria Jayne :D

Ash - fab news, thats what my MW said when I had a day with nothing. As soon as she put the doppler on I could hear kicking but still couldn't feel anything. Sha said it must have been because of the lie :)

I've just eaten a whole packet of them little refresher sweeties :D Now gonna make myself a massive glass of banana milk :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Could you girls with no text buddies not team up now?? LOL I think I am already being greedy with two :blush: Otherwise I'd offer!! Or do some of you not have mobiles / text facility? 
It's no biggie, really, though: I'm sure we will all find out about each other soon enough if something were to happen...


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici said:


> I've just eaten a whole packet of them little refresher sweeties :D Now gonna make myself a massive glass of banana milk :D

OMG banana milk!!! *shoots off to get a pint of banana milk* :rofl:


----------



## Vici

I don't have any real bananas as i've eaten them all but i'm proper loving the nesquick powder stuff too, can't get enough :D


----------



## Vici

O and who else is looking forward to Murray this afternoon? :D


----------



## Vici

OMGG, can't believe i still had tennis on BBC2 and missed the first 2 games of Murray on BBC1, what a divvy!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Is it on now? Ack, I am cooking lasagne and listening to Abba and didn't realise!


----------



## jelr

Well I'm dossing from work again - well not really - the last of the adult ed groups I co-ordinate finished yesterday but I have a load of paperwork that I need to complete before finishing properly for the summer. Finding it so hard to motivate myself though and just get it all done so I can relax.

W4B: I definitely think you could be further along than you are, some times you get implantation bleeding when :witch: is due which you could have mistaken for a period.

Overcomer: I'm so glad your dog is doing better. - I saw that checking the cervix link but I think I will leave checking my cervix to the docs cause I wouldn't know what I was looking for and dont really fancy it to be honest. - Congrats on OH feeling James.

MJ: I like Adam Elliot better than Elliot Adam - it flows better together.

Ashnbump: Yay for LO moving around again.

Shadow: Did Admin get back to you? Let us know what they say.

Viki: On the names front we have a list of boys and girls names and are writing down anything that we like but we really haven't a clue really what we are going to call LO. Both of us are definitely indecisive on the names front.


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh, and on hospital bands, Vici, I think they *do* put "Baby boy/girl [mother's surname]" - don't think they put first names. It'll be odd because AE won't have my surname, he'll go by OH's as we'll be married at some point (and I have no special attachment to my own name).


----------



## Aunty E

Hmm. about a possible imposter, I think I've worked out who you mean - I've avoided reading anything she's posted because it p***** me off, so I can't say that I've had my doubts, but let us know what Wobbles/SC say.


----------



## nuttymummy

banana milk :sick:
i used to love banana slices floating in a bowl of milk with sugar as a kid.....but i cant stand banana now!!

think its when i worked in the reptile centre and they used to feed the Anoles banana baby food....u can imagine heatmats plus heatlamps and a hot summer day mixed with banana baby food....:sick: god it makes me heave just thinking about it!!!


----------



## jelr

Oh nutty that sound gross, I would imagine it would really smell too.


----------



## Jai_Jai

ash - really glad that she is moving aorund a lot again :wohoo:

I think I know who that person is now - and i must say i never liked her posts - and i dunno if i want to wish her early labour or wish she be a fraudster

and with baby names :hissy: it is sooooooooo hard - we have a few girls names and I think we have narrowed it down now to: Adriana Laurii (after my Dad as his name is Laurie- short for Lawrence) Summer Laurii or Blossom as the middle name if DF gets irritated with me for using family names - there was a bug hooha about using Richard as it is DF's Grandad's name (neither of us have ever met him he died before we could) you see I do not want to offend anyone but I dont like the name Richard (too many boys/men i have known are nasty with it :rofl: like u shadow its weird about the Imogen thing) and well its not a long standing tradition just Jos is actually called Richard Jos - I do not see why we should name our Son (if we have one) after someone we never knew!! and so when I suggested using something from my Dad he got pissy (well Dad has doen absolutely *everything* for us and will be driving us to hospital too so I want to have his name in there) also Jos and I will be married one day so I said that we would use his surname - his family name so surely to have something from my family as a middle name is only fair?? :hissy: OMGG what a rant :blush:

after all that we have not got many boys names: Eddy Joel; Zac Charlie or Joel Toby (which I quite like Joel Toby as I think they are both nice names and tie in with my jellytot being called JT :D) but Eddy is my Grandad's name who just passed away and we were VERY close and Charlie is my Dads middle name and my Grandad's name on my Dad's side and my cousin on that side is called charlotte after him and my Granny bought us the pram (£500) and it was her husband :blush: I have gone on again haven't i!!?! :blush: sooooo sorry


----------



## Jai_Jai

so names please vote:

*Girls*

Adriana Laurii Penhale (My Fav)
Summer Laurii Penhale

*Boys*

Zac Charlie Penhale
Eddy Joel Penhale
Joel Toby Penhale


----------



## nuttymummy

adriana for a girl....and Zac for a boy :)
they are lovely!

jelr yes it stunk....all those humid sweaty reptile tanks full of dead crickets n reptile poo!! :(

i was working in there when i was pregnant the first time round and had to quit coz my morning sickness couldnt handle the slightest whiff of the place!!


----------



## Boothh

jai - i like both girls names i cant decided but def joel for a boy i really liked that name before we picked jesse, 

its so hot im lying on my bed half dressed with the fan on me, been around the town center today and actually had sweat running down my back it was awful, but went in the bank and it had air con it was the nicest 5minutes ive had in days, 

ive really lost my appetite, OH keeps shouting at me to eat more but the heat is just putting me off everything, the thought of cooking just turns my stomach, 

i wanna know who the imposter is im gunna go try work it out in a sec, iv posted in here before i spoke to someone for a good 6/7 months of this pregnancy and then realised they were a fraudster, and it really upset me, 
i cant understand why people could do that, its really disgusting.


----------



## Mary Jo

ooh, Jai, I like Adriana and Joel! 

And I understand about wanting a name from your family since baby will get your OH's surname, it's the same with us. OH once proposed giving AE his dad's name (actually his step dad but he brought OH up, and he died 7 years ago), but I said no, because then he'd actually HAVE his step dad's whole name! Even as a middle name I wasn't keen. 

Adam is a family name (I had a great uncle Adam on my mum's side, who I did know, and my great grandmother's dad on the other side was Adam, obviously I never knew him). Elliott isn't but apparently, so my mum tells me, it's a name my gran, who I was very close to, really liked as they had a friend whose son was Elliott and Gran commented on it. IF we called him Elliott as a first name (and I agree with those who said that Elliott Adam does not flow so well) we'd give him my dad's name, David, as a middle name. Which I like, but just not as much as AE!!!!


----------



## overcomer79

ShadowRat said:


> Could you girls with no text buddies not team up now?? LOL I think I am already being greedy with two :blush: Otherwise I'd offer!! Or do some of you not have mobiles / text facility?
> It's no biggie, really, though: I'm sure we will all find out about each other soon enough if something were to happen...

I had to have text blocked on my phone due to "data charges" stupid cell phone.


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> Is it on now? Ack, I am cooking lasagne and listening to Abba and didn't realise!

:happydance: Awesome hehehehe!


----------



## ShadowRat

jelr said:


> Shadow: Did Admin get back to you? Let us know what they say.

Not yet, will do :winkwink:


----------



## Boothh

oh i know who it is now, im so nosey, x


----------



## Mary Jo

ShadowRat said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> Is it on now? Ack, I am cooking lasagne and listening to Abba and didn't realise!
> 
> :happydance: Awesome hehehehe!Click to expand...

Am in a slight panic now, K is leaving his conference thing at 5pm, which is about 10 mins from the train station to here, so he could be here by 6pm... I have loads to do, got to go to Co op for milk to make lasagne cheese sauce, and some Magnums and other bits, make the cheese sauce and put lasagne together, have a shower, do my hair, do a tidy up... eeeek, why am sitting here online and not DOING THESE THINGS?

:hissy:


----------



## Boothh

finally picked my moses basket too, that OHs sister is supposed to be buying us, 

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Collections/Safari-Friends/Safari-Friends-Moses-Basket(0032613)

we have a bouncer/rocker chair from the same range and it so cute! :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks guys :hugs: my fav is Adriana too and DF actually thinks its quite nice - he does not seem interested in girls names :dohh: I like Joel alot - DF is set on Zac.....which i also like but not as much but I guess maybe as I cam up with the Girls name he should get to choose boy?

nutty that sounds awful to me :sick: i could not cope u poor thing - were u sick alot with that preg?

Oh yeh boothh - i totally remember u saying about that sick person :grr: it is beyond me these ppl need heads testing!!!

Thanks MJ - I am pleased u feel the same way :hugs: I love the names Adam and Elliott - my best friend for sooo long (we've lost touch now :cry:) was called Adam - he is sooooo lovely and I think it is a really strong name!! I also love Elliott - always have since Pete's Dragon :D i know ppl dont use middle names very often but you would know it was AE's middle names so i think Adam Elliott would be lovely :D

I just bought an ice lolly from downstairs :dance: it has cooled me down but i want another now!! But I did spill it all down my top again!!! :hissy: I can't eat anything anymore without chucking it down me - I think I am the one who needs a bib!!! :rofl: and it is always on my bump :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmmm, Vici and MJ (and anyone else following the tennis!) do you think Murray is looking a bit hot and bothered? Not on the best form today... I hope he can pull it back a bit! Don't want to give anything away in case anyone is watching it on recorded Sky+ and is behind on the scores!!

Jen, I actually prefer Summer Laurii of your girls' names hehe! I love the name Summer for a girl, but OH would'nt have it for any girl of ours I don't think!! For the boy, I love Joel, and it matches yours and Jos's initals too which is really cute!! Joel Toby Penhale works very well, for some other surnames Toby might not work so well in there but I think it sounds great with yours :D

About "the imposter" girls, I am being very careful what judgements I make, as I am aware that she has posted "bump pictures" and scan pictures with her name on them and everything, so I am hoping that I got the wrong end of the stick there... We should prolly be careful about calling her an "imposter" without proof :winkwink: 
However, I agree with all of you who have guessed who I'm talking about who say that they've had problems with her posts before. That doesn't mean that she is a liar or anything, but I sure do find it hard to deal with some of her posts :dohh:

*Cheers at screen* gooo Murray!!!!!


----------



## Boothh

gah link doesnt work so here is a pic :)

https://i39.tinypic.com/25zjpsm.jpg


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> Is it on now? Ack, I am cooking lasagne and listening to Abba and didn't realise!
> 
> :happydance: Awesome hehehehe!Click to expand...
> 
> Am in a slight panic now, K is leaving his conference thing at 5pm, which is about 10 mins from the train station to here, so he could be here by 6pm... I have loads to do, got to go to Co op for milk to make lasagne cheese sauce, and some Magnums and other bits, make the cheese sauce and put lasagne together, have a shower, do my hair, do a tidy up... eeeek, why am sitting here online and not DOING THESE THINGS?
> 
> :hissy:Click to expand...

*smacks MJ on the botty* oi!!! Get moving, lady!! Go do your stuff!!! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh Becki that's gorgeous honey :dance: 

Jenna, I WANT AN ICE LOLLY!! I'd welcome it melting on my bump right now :rofl: It is PROPER hot here today... Must be at least high 20s for sure!! We wanted to pick up some home-ice-lolly-makers from The Range the other day but forgot!! Not even sure they sell them (you know the plastic things that you put juice or something in and make an ice lolly??) We keep buying loads of ice cream stuff and just scoffing it really fast!!

*cheers* yay Murray!!!* (lol)


----------



## Vici

ShadowRat said:


> Hmmmm, Vici and MJ (and anyone else following the tennis!) do you think Murray is looking a bit hot and bothered? Not on the best form today... I hope he can pull it back a bit! Don't want to give anything away in case anyone is watching it on recorded Sky+ and is behind on the scores!!

I'm only about 6 mins behind but I know what you mean. He seems to be quite adjitated (sp) muttering more than usual! Thought he was serving really well in the first second, but been a bit dodgy in 2nd. Think that early break really threw him! We'll see :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Vici and MJ (and anyone else following the tennis!) do you think Murray is looking a bit hot and bothered? Not on the best form today... I hope he can pull it back a bit! Don't want to give anything away in case anyone is watching it on recorded Sky+ and is behind on the scores!!
> 
> I'm only about 6 mins behind but I know what you mean. He seems to be quite adjitated (sp) muttering more than usual! Thought he was serving really well in the first second, but been a bit dodgy in 2nd. Think that early break really threw him! We'll see :DClick to expand...

Ooooh 6 mins behind? *grins and keeps mouth shut*


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh Becki it is lovely :dance: one lucky LO :D i totally love it!!!

Shadow - yeh I love the name Summer and I keep chopping and changing between the two :D I also like the idea that 'she' would be born in Summer too......and we are supposed to be able to see Mars around the 25-27 Aug which NEVER happens so would be coold to name 'her' after that - :rofl: so I am still bloody confused - I think we will decide on the day!! :D Yes your right Joel Toby does not necessarily go well together but wit does fit well with our name......and it would eliminate any 'Richard' argument as neither of the names are from family!?! Yeh buying the make-your-own moulds is a great idea as i seem to go through lots of lollies!!!

I dont follow tennis :blush: but glad he is doing well!?!

hmmm i didnt know she had posted scan and bump pics....that does change it~!!?


----------



## jelr

Thanks Shadow: Am curious to know what they say.

MJ: Yep you really need to get a move on he he - Enjoy your night with your brother.

Nutty: I dont blame you for leaving, that smell would be terrible on any day let alone with morning sickness.

Booth: Wouldn't it be great to have aircon at home. - By the way the moses basket is gorgeous.

Jai Jai: I like Adrianna.

Well I may go and finish one more thing for work and then I am going to finish for the day. I have a rheumatology appointment tomorrow and I never work on Fridays so the rest will have to wait until Monday and hopefully I will get more done that day.

Lord I can't believe it is nearly dinner time already, so I will talk to you all tomorrow as when I finish work I'm gonna make a start on the dinner. Enjoy the tennis girls.


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> hmmm i didnt know she had posted scan and bump pics....that does change it~!!?

:shrug:

It's still awfully fishy, but maybe she is just "different" ?!


----------



## nuttymummy

booth that moses basket is gorgeous!!! we have lots of girl stuff with elephants on!!! and even have a little pink elephant toy for her!!

well im going now......its TOOOO WAAAAARRRRMMM!!! lol


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> well im going now......its TOOOO WAAAAARRRRMMM!!! lol

:wave: later Nutty! :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

the person i spoke to had scans and pictures and stuff though, and i know they were definatly lying, i think if your that sick to pretend then there isnt really a limit to what you could do to make people believe you, 

lets change the subject though! we arnt judgemental paranoid ladies in here are we!

ive just sent my sister to the shop to buy me banana milkshake cus youve all been going on about it, 

im trying to think of something quick to make for dinner, but theres hardly any food in not even frozen chips! really need to go shopping tomorrow, good job its pay day! haha, i think theres tuna mayo in the fridge i might just make pasta and shove some sweetcorn and salad with it ? hmm, 

my culinary skills are amazing! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Ahh lots of chatter in the morning. :happydance: I'm finally caught up! I honestly can't remember what I just read though. :dohh: But I'll try.

Jelr-Thanks for asking how I am sweetie. I am feeling somewhat better but still not 100% yet. I wake up throughout the night and find that I can't get back to sleep because it's hard to breathe when one nostril is blocked and the other feels like I'm breathing in fire because it is so dry. :dohh: But I think it is slowly going away so that is good because I really wanted to avoid the doctor on this one!

W4B- How utterly crazy would that be if you were a month earlier?! You'd still be due in August though so that is pretty cool! 



So my DH called this morning(and woke me up:dohh:) to tell me that they are on their way home. It is SOOO illegal for him to be calling though. If he were to get caught, they could kick him out of the Navy. So he made it quick and said he loves me. Awww. :cloud9: I love it when he does illegal things for me..... I mean......:muaha: *giggles* So I should be seeing him at some point tonight. I have no clue when so we'll see I guess! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Becs your amazing culinary skills hehehe!!! We had quick and easy last night, tonight I'm making turkey curry  Yummy!! 

Awww Cleck that's so cuuuute that he'd be illegal for you :rofl: Must be so exciting knowing he's on his way back to you :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

hahaha well i had a ready salted crisps and mayo sandwich and a mini roll while i was pondering and im not hungry anymore ¬_¬ got my banana milkshake though and im gunna have strawberry and merangues and cream later, ha, what a nutritious dinner.


----------



## smith87999

Heidi... I am so sorry... I can't believe it ... what is up with the men freaking out about having a baby... grow up .... Gosh... I could just beat a bunch of them... there are way too many women on this site going through similar things...:grr:

Big :hugs: to you....


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh Cleck that is exciting :dance: bless him that is so sweet!!! I bet your well excited!!!

Shadow - your dinner sounds yummy!! any ideas what I can cook - I want chicken :hissy: but i forgot to get it out the freezer!!!

Hiedi - how r u? any news? hope ur OH is being better now, i agree with Smith there is waaay too much of this rubbish going on atm :grr:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies! Gosh.....We're ALL due NEXT month! it's werid to me to say next month b/c if i say weeks its still 8 weeks left so two months...iykwim? lol. Anyways we will all be popping out our bundles of joy SOO soon! Can't wait.

So Jack's nursery is painted!! YAY. I went in today and put all the bedding on the crib and orgainized some stuff. Can't wait for hubby to get home to put his dresser in and hang up everything on the walls....then i will start to wash all his clothes and put them away! EEEKS it makes me want him right now. lol.

Gavin..our 16month old was in the room with me and got all whinnie about everything i was doing, and when i put the mobile on the crib and turned the music on he started to cry...:( He's still so young but i think he's got an idea that a baby is coming..?!?! I feel bad in a way and i'm nervous b/c he is going to be so jealous....

Heidi....just saw your post..I'm so sorry to hear about you and OH....how can he be so selfish. He's going to look like a real ass when it comes back he's the dad, what is wrong with these men somedays!!! big hugs hun, try to stay relaxed....xx

Cleck~how exciting that hubby is coming home again! Mine is talking about joining National Gaurd and i think its good for him and our country...but then again i cant imagine him away from us...:( 

Jenna~ I took out chicken...lol but idk what to do with it.....any idea ladies? think simple b/c i'm not a great cook! 

So we should all put pics up of our nurserys ....maybe make a thread for it...i know i'm excitied to show mine once its done tonight! hehe


----------



## Pippin

Erm.... read my post ladies https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/154130-omg-thanks-swine-flu.html I've now officially finished work today!!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jai_Jai said:


> ash - really glad that she is moving aorund a lot again :wohoo:
> 
> I think I know who that person is now - and i must say i never liked her posts - and i dunno if i want to wish her early labour or wish she be a fraudster
> 
> and with baby names :hissy: it is sooooooooo hard - we have a few girls names and I think we have narrowed it down now to: Adriana Laurii (after my Dad as his name is Laurie- short for Lawrence) Summer Laurii or Blossom as the middle name if DF gets irritated with me for using family names - there was a bug hooha about using Richard as it is DF's Grandad's name (neither of us have ever met him he died before we could) you see I do not want to offend anyone but I dont like the name Richard (too many boys/men i have known are nasty with it :rofl: like u shadow its weird about the Imogen thing) and well its not a long standing tradition just Jos is actually called Richard Jos - I do not see why we should name our Son (if we have one) after someone we never knew!! and so when I suggested using something from my Dad he got pissy (well Dad has doen absolutely *everything* for us and will be driving us to hospital too so I want to have his name in there) also Jos and I will be married one day so I said that we would use his surname - his family name so surely to have something from my family as a middle name is only fair?? :hissy: OMGG what a rant :blush:
> 
> after all that we have not got many boys names: Eddy Joel; Zac Charlie or Joel Toby (which I quite like Joel Toby as I think they are both nice names and tie in with my jellytot being called JT :D) but Eddy is my Grandad's name who just passed away and we were VERY close and Charlie is my Dads middle name and my Grandad's name on my Dad's side and my cousin on that side is called charlotte after him and my Granny bought us the pram (£500) and it was her husband :blush: I have gone on again haven't i!!?! :blush: sooooo sorry

Perhaps if you both want family names, you could think about using two middles names as a compromise? I have two middle names and it's not all that odd.... 



cleckner04 said:


> W4B- How utterly crazy would that be if you were a month earlier?! You'd still be due in August though so that is pretty cool!

I knowwwww. I don't *really* think that she's right, though. If I were that far along, you'd think he'd have settle down into the proper position by now and wouldn't be moving around as much. :shrug:

And awwww, so sweet that your husband breaks the law for you.


On a happy note: Though I'm still burping up Keflex taste, I've just taken my last pill (antibiotic)! Yay! No more toxic sewage burps.


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock: That's crazy Pips! But cool for you hehe!! Put your feet up and enjoy your extra relaxing time before Sam gets here! :winkwink:

Hmmmm as for meal ideas ladies, maybe stir fry?? Stir fry is always easy and can be quite a summery meal. Though we just had my yummy turkey curry which is sooo not summery, but it was YUM!!! :happydance: We had the works with it, too: Pappadums, naan bread AND mango chutney! Yuuuuuummy :p


----------



## Jai_Jai

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Shadow that is yummy!!

Gabs - if i had that chicken i would do it in peppercorn sauce and rice!!!! i love it :munch:

we are having jacket spud and salad yummy yummy

ooooooh and Pips - enjoy your long deserved break!! xx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

We've been having a lot of stir fry lately, but just because it's easy to make and my OH can make it when he wants to eat and I'm too lazy/tired/in pain to feel like cooking. Oh, and we get more veggies that way.


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl: guys, check my latest bump shot out, it's soooo funny hehehe

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_1981.jpg

Talk about Humpty Dumpty!!! I was sat on my birthing ball earlier and looked down and just had to take a pic of it!! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG it's huge!!! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol u have a belly button like mine shadow!!! mine kinda does that depending on where she decides to lay!

cleck great news about OH, wasnt he back for a night earlier? thats good u get to see him again! xx

just had cheesy pasta n mince....my spinach went off :(


----------



## ShadowRat

lol awww Nutty, didn't use that spinach fast enough eh??

LOL @ my belly button. It's so funny, it popped out really early in this pregnancy and now it is all wonky!! OH comments on it too lol...


----------



## Jai_Jai

great pic shadow even if it is huuuuge :rofl: my bellybutton looks like that too :D my tummy actually looks like one huge breast when i am in clothes - everyoe laughs when my nips are errect and tell me it looks like i have 3 boobs!!! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> great pic shadow even if it is huuuuge :rofl: my bellybutton looks like that too :D my tummy actually looks like one huge breast when i am in clothes - everyoe laughs when my nips are errect and tell me it looks like i have 3 boobs!!! :rofl:

:rofl: That's EXACTLY what my OH said when he saw that pic!!! "It looks like a massive boob!!" LOL we should paint our belly buttons browny-pink and take pics to compare our "third boobs" :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

My bellybutton hasn't popped out yet. :happydance: (Someone thinks that outies look ugly... so I'm crossing my fingers that it at least doesn't happen for a while now if it does.)


----------



## Boothh

mine hasnt popped out yet either it doesnt really look like it will either, hmm, getting lots of rib kicks tonight :(


----------



## rubyrose

Another ones whose hasnt popped tho it looks really "flat" if you see what i mean? Booth, yes i know the feeling, I had lots of rib kicks yesterday night but his given me a break tonight lol x


----------



## overcomer79

Mine hasn't popped out!!

I honestly don't think it will although it looks like "flab" at times.

I have my first shower tomorrow :happydance: I have to spend the afternoon at OH's work tho.


----------



## ShadowRat

Well mine was always an "outtie" really, so it didn't have far to go to properly "pop out" !!
I don't think outties are ugly!! I love them! Hehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

I said I'd let you girls know if admin replied... Just got this:



> Thanks for the PM
> 
> We're looking into it
> 
> x


----------



## ShadowRat

I'm off to bed now in a vain attempt to get to sleep some time before 2am!!! Hope I'm more successful than yesterday :dohh:

Nite girls :D :wave:

xx


----------



## ashnbump

hey guys quick update, im in hospital overnight, suspected pre-eclampsia, just been on the monitor and baby is perfectly fine, she's very happy, they shud be letting me out 2mo morn, they just have to keep me in for observation, got here at 3 and its too hot! im usin the bedside tele 2 post lol xx


----------



## rubyrose

I dunno if its the noise of the fan or what but everytime i sit near it bubs wriggles like mad!! Anyone else been getting this?! its really funny just seeing my belly constantly jiggling up and down and not like in spurts and odd thumps like it usually is, feels like his doing a lil dance in there!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I wasn't all that happy with my doctor's appointment today. All she did was measure my uterus (and I think she got it wrong anyway, since she only got 32 when it was 31 last time, at 28 weeks!), took a look at him via ultrasound and see if he's still breech (he is), and listened to the doppler. Then she asked if we had any questions and it was all so fast and I hate that rushed feeling, so of course I couldn't think of my questions until I got back out to the car... and there were quite a few! I'm really disappointed with that.

But, anyway, she prescribed me a pill and told me to take it if I start have contractions again. So, at least I shouldn't have to go back to the hospital, then?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Thanks ladies. :hugs: He is coming to the appt tomorrow and said we will go talk after that. So who knows where we stand at the moment. I have just been staying super calm for the baby :)

I love the bump pic Shadow!!!! Super cute.
Cleck, that is soooo exciting :D What a great hubby you have :D
I also know who you are talking about with the odd post, I read it and thought to myself after I posted "good luck" ...why are you sitting online and why did you post your facebook status instead of telling us something......(at least I think I know who you are talking about haha, maybe I am wrong!)


----------



## Mary Jo

ashnbump said:


> hey guys quick update, im in hospital overnight, suspected pre-eclampsia, just been on the monitor and baby is perfectly fine, she's very happy, they shud be letting me out 2mo morn, they just have to keep me in for observation, got here at 3 and its too hot! im usin the bedside tele 2 post lol xx

eeeep! hope you're both ok, Ash... thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Boothh

eeek! one of my best friends has got swine flu!
makes me paranoid thinking its suddenly so close to home,


----------



## Vici

Morning gals, my god, its soooo hot here already!!

Pippin - :shock: at your rushed mat leave!! Think of all that extra time you'll have :D Know what you mean about saying bye to people tho, I was the same, not seen most of my work colleagues for months!!

Shadow - love your pic hun, its fab :D Wish my belly button had gone out :D

Ash - hope you're OK this morning. PE is rubbish but I've had mine for a while now and its controlled so don't panic. Hope you're out this morning :)

Heidi - glad he's coming with you to your app. Seems he's a bit messed up at the min so hope you manage to have a good chat :hugs:

W4B - Don't worry about your measurements hun, its quite normal for that to happen. LO was prob laying very different at your 28 week check :) Do you not have anyone to call with your questions? Not sure how it works there but if i need to know anything I just have to phone my MW :)

Boothh - try not to worry hun, best to stop away from them, but its just another version of flu :)


----------



## Vici

O, and I forgot to say yesterday - COME ON MURRAY!!!!!

Shadow, as soon as I typed about Murray yesterday, he started to pick up, his serving was unstoppable later on :D


----------



## nuttymummy

ashnbump....hope ur ok hun!!! glad they letting u home xx

Jen i like ur new avatar!!

heidi...ur so strong....let us know how it goes, maybe he is just scared that its getting so close!!!

booth...thats scary!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

So I have just got back from the hospital :sleep:

I woke up at 4.30am - knickers soaked ad bed damp :cry: grabbed my doppler and :baby: seemed to have a slower HB than usual, so like my MW told me to do I rang the Labour ward, they were lovely and told me 'you have to come in'

So DF and I got in the car and drove 40mins to hospital....were greeted and shown to our room...:shock: I have never been on a labour ward or in a room - not been on my tour yet!!!! it was very daunting!!! she hooked me up to a monitor to monitor :baby: HB and any contractions (which were nil) and then the consultant came and looked at my cervix - all ok and it was just LOADS of watery discharge - she was sooooo nice about it and said I can totally see why you thought your waters may have gone there is a lot here :shock:

So we had a cup of tea and were sent home :dance: DF's face was a picture when we heard someone in labour bless him :rofl: kept flinching at every moan - I tell you I think this woman sounded fine and quite relaxed to me :rofl: poor guy has a lot coming his way!!! :rofl: 

They were so lovely though and never made me feel panicked one bit - couldnt find HB at first and she reassured me ad told me that it is sometimes hard and that the pad might be faulty so she went and got another one and it worked fine. Also told me if it is my waters not tow orry at this stage as they would not panic or worry about delivering me at this stage - phew that is nice to know!!!! 

So an eventful morning.....DF has gone off to work now love him and I have told work I am too tired to come in and they are totally fine with it!!! I may just try and have a snooze now as I am soooooooo tired!!!! :sleep:

Hiedi - hope ur appt goes well today and u and OH sort things

Ash - hope ur out now and all is ok

w4b - not nie feeling rushed but can u give them a call?? glad u can stop contractions coming again

shadow - mine was a right proper inny button - i never in a milions yrs thought it would pop it is sooo deep norm - but i love that it did :D 

Love and hugs to you all


----------



## Vici

Wow Jai_Jai you have had an eventful morning. Glad to see you're home and all is well. Take it easy hun x


----------



## nuttymummy

awwww jen....glad all is well!!!
bet ur knackered after all that!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Tracy and Vici - yup shattered!!! :sleep: but it is soo pretty and sunny I dont know if I will be able to sleep :(


----------



## nuttymummy

ikwym its roasting here!! try sitting out in the garden under some shade n see if u drop off.
xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

thats a good idea :hugs: thanks - right spk to u ladies later have a gd morning :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Scary morning, jeez! Glad everything is ok, I'd have been terrified.

My tummy button is now a sort of inny flatty, and I don't think it will pop because of the scar tissue where my navel ring was. Could be wrong though! 

OH is apparently off again today - I thought it was tomorrow, but apparently not. Don't know when he's back, because he was in a strop this morning because I've been indifferent since he got back supposedly. I guess I should just be ignoring all of my family problems and pandering to his needs, in the three minutes I appear to be allocated in between various (unnecessary) gigs and going out for drinks with his friends. Heaven forfend that I should be finding it difficult to cope with all of this cr*p along with being seven months pregnant, working full-time, arranging a house move, unable to sleep properly, eat properly or feel my hands. No no. I should be making sure my husband is happy. What was I thinking?


hmm. sorry for the sarcasm overload, feeling a bit pissed off this morning.


----------



## nuttymummy

awwww :hugs: aunty e,

men really do have a nerve sometimes!!


----------



## Boothh

god this bloody heat!
i feel like im constantly complaining about it, but even sitting inside its way too hot, i just cant seem to cool down, i keep thinking about going to the local pool, but i dont have a swimming costume and i dont think its really worht buying a maternity one now, :/ im sat here with my fan like a foot away from me blowing full blast in my face, and im still too hot and sweating like mad, i cant stand this!! :(


----------



## nuttymummy

same here booth....except i dont have a fan!!

try splashing cold water on your arms n face.
its roasting!!!!


----------



## Aunty E

I found that my bikini, with a tank top over the top, worked quite nicely, I didn't want to buy a maternity one either. It was a really old bikini, with slightly rubbish elastic, so fitted over my larger than normal bum, and the tank top hides bump and slightly overflowing bikini top. I had no problem swimming in that arrangement (and it was SO nice).


----------



## nuttymummy

bump is too heavy i cant walk!!!

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/P1040610a.jpg
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/P1040608a.jpg

and im amazed coz it looks smaller on this picture!!! my bump carries on under my t-shirt :rofl:


----------



## Vici

Ladies who can't keep cool. Just a tip. Fill your washign up bowl with cold water and sit with your feet in it. Makes a world of difference :)


----------



## Boothh

my washing up bowl has got wallpaper paste in it ¬_¬ 

i might go and buy a cheap paddling pool and do that though,


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh an eventful night / morning all round it seems?? Ash, hope you're home by now (or soon) and that they can keep the PE under control if that is indeed what you've got! 

Jenna :hugs: I'd've been terrified if I'd woken up to a soaking wet bed! :shock: Soooo glad it wasn't your waters and that the hospital took such good care of you, you got a little taster of how it might be when you go in for "The Real Thing" !! Hope you can relax today :)

Becki, eeek about your friend with Swine Flu, I hope they recover from it ok and Vici is right, best to stay away from them as you're preggers, but don't panic too much as it IS only another form of the flu, after all... :hugs:

Heidi, I'm glad he is coming with you, don't let him bullshit you or anything though honey!! You don't need the stress! Hopefully you can get to the bottom of whatever is his problem all of a sudden :hugs: best of luck!

Vici YAYYYYY MURRAY!!!! Hehehe... You're right, right after you posted he suddenly picked it up and was kicking some serious butt by the third set there!! We then immediately switched over to join in with the Hewitt/Roddick match, which was AWESOME to watch. I like both of those guys, but have backed Roddick more in the past, but yesterday we were backing Hewitt (gotta love the Aussies!). In the end, though, the most important thing is that they tired each other out good and proper with a full-on 5 set match, so now Roddick should be less well-rested than Murray for the semis eh?! Fingers crossed for that!! (Oh, and can I just rant, how is it that bloody Federer ALWAYS gets the best luck of the draw and faces all the easy guys right up to the final?!)

ANYWAY, enough tennis!! You're all talking about how hot it is today, but I must have all the coolness in the country down here cos it is sort of cloudy out and really nice and cool in our house!! Sorry girls!!! But I did the feet-in-cold-water thing the other day and it is looooovely!! I told OH I wanted to put my feet in some water, so bless him he got a tub and some water and started pouring it in over my feet, but it was hot water!!! I was like ARE YOU CRAZY?!? :rofl: poor OH.... i sent him back to get cooler water and this time he brought lukewarm, saying "to take the edge off the cold!" :rofl: I sent him back again with strict instructions that I wanted ICE COLD water!!! lol It was really lush in the end though when he poured the icy water over my feet... mmmm! :p


LOL that's enough nonsense from me for now. Hands are totally killing me today so I think I should go easy on the typing (she said, after a mammoth post!)

Love to you all :D

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh yes, and Nutty, great bump pics honey!!! Looking great there :D :D


----------



## Aunty E

I have a footspa. Fill it with ice cold water and some ice cubes :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Jenna~ Thank god everything is okay. I tell ya that discharge is scary!! I get it alot and I've never had them check..i just ASSUME it's not my waters..eeks! Hope you got some sleep! xx

Ashley~I hope you get out today and they can keep your pe controlled so baby can stay put! xx

All of you in England, I heard on the news that you have the heat wave we had last week. Last week it was 100 degrees here in Wi/usa and it was TERRIBLE! we went swiminng everyday and then ended up buying a nice size pool for our family. Naturally.....it's been 60's n cloudy/rainy this week so haven't gotten to use are pool..URGH!. But it's july and it's crazy that it's so gloomy and cold after a week of 90's!

Try to stay in A/c or go to a pool or sit in front of a fan. Sorry you girls are going through that..it's so hard being preggers i know! xx


----------



## ashnbump

wooo i'm home ladies, got home an hour ago, its not diagnosed PE but they said if my blood pressure continues to stay high they might induce me a bit early, which i'm not that fussed about really, induction for a purpose is ok but i probably wouldn't opt for it just to meet LO sooner, iykwim?

i'm feeling tons better though guys, i'm really glad i went in, even though i felt like such a pain lol

i have to do a 24 hour urine sample, which basically means collect all the pee i do in a big bottle until 11am tomorrow :rofl:

anyway just nippin to asda to buy lots of ice lollies, so will catch up on all the chatting later, hope your all well ladies! xx


----------



## cleckner04

Wow. Alot of things happening in the past few days!! 

Ashnbump- I hope your okay darlin. I know saying in the hospital is no fun. :hugs:

Jai Jai- Same to you! I bet your were terrified waking up to all that fluid. :hugs:

Lot's of scares in here lately but I am super glad that everyone's :baby: are still safely tucked in our tummies because even though they are close to being ready, I think they need to cook a bit longer! 

Shadow- Your bump picture made me tilt my head trying to figure out what that thing was popping out. :rofl: Because it looks off center so it made me giggle. Your boobie bump. My belly button was quite deep before and it still has quite a way to go before it would hit a point to pop out so I think it is safe to say that mine won't pop out at all. I always see girls with their belly buttons stick out and I giggle and say they are almost done cooking because it is like a temperature pop-up timer that you put in a turkey. 

Heidi- I'm glad your OH is going with you. :hugs: I hope to goodness that you guys can have a good chat and figure things out. 

Nuttymummy- Super cute hun!! Your bump is so OUT there! I love it! :happydance: I see why you'd say it's getting hard to carry around though!! 

For the ladies in the heat. Another trick is to just simply wet down a washcloth with cold water and put it on your neck. Or put anything cool on your neck really. It seems to lower body temperature fairly quickly. :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

ashnbump said:


> wooo i'm home ladies, got home an hour ago, its not diagnosed PE but they said if my blood pressure continues to stay high they might induce me a bit early, which i'm not that fussed about really, induction for a purpose is ok but i probably wouldn't opt for it just to meet LO sooner, iykwim?
> 
> i'm feeling tons better though guys, i'm really glad i went in, even though i felt like such a pain lol
> 
> i have to do a 24 hour urine sample, which basically means collect all the pee i do in a big bottle until 11am tomorrow :rofl:
> 
> anyway just nippin to asda to buy lots of ice lollies, so will catch up on all the chatting later, hope your all well ladies! xx

Oops I musta missed this post. I'm glad your alright hun! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. I cannot believe the October girls are starting to come over to 3rd tri now. :shock:


----------



## nuttymummy

really!!!! october mums are coming! god thats mad! its just goes to show that we havnt got long now!!! and so far 'touch wood' there has only been one of us that have popped!!! all the other groups....june, july, september seem to have lots that have popped real early and here we are still holding onto ours!!! :happydance:

thanks cleck....its VERY hard to carry!! and turning over in bed is real weird coz the sheer weight of it pulls me over when i start to turn :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, Cleck, it's weird to me that there are June, July, Aug, Sept AND Oct mummies all in here together... :rofl:

Ash, glad you're ok and feeling better! and Jai, eeeek, that must have been totally scary! I've had that watery discharge as well, not bed-wetting amounts, but knicker-soaking, and you don't know what to think! 

Nutty, that's a fantastic bump! You, too, Shadow :D

As for sticky-outy belly buttons, mine is still just about an innie and I rather think it'll stay that way because there's a sort of flat area of my belly round it, which suggests that AE is not resting on it at all. I have wondered if that's where the placenta is? If it is, it means the first sonographer was right (he said it was anterior) and the second, the 4D one, was wrong, she insisted it was sticking to the back wall...

am not loving the heat, surprise surprise. didn't sleep well, not because of the heat though, it's just what I'm like these days. so I ended up sleeping all morning again. as for keeping cool, my mum bought me this cool pillow thing, it's called a chillow pillow and it's good - https://www.chillow.co.uk/2008/template/ but I kept thinking it was leaking (it's filled with water) when it was just the sweat running down my neck after lying on it a few hours...

and I rather stupidly decided to go to the big Sainsbury's on the bus, looking for more babygros and body suits. I went to town the other day and looked in Primark, M&S, Next, Mothercare, Boots, BHS and Adams and maybe I am fussy but there was nothing I liked (ok, there was plenty in Mothercare but it's not cheap) so I thought, ack, go back to Sainsbury's and pick up a few cheap things (I don't want to spend a lot of ££ on stuff he'll wear for a month or so). I ended up with a pack of 3 newborn sleepsuits, 2 in mint and one white, for £4.50 (they'd be £10 or £11 in Mothercare), a pack of 5 newborn bodysuits in cream for £4, one little thing in newborn size that's like a bodysuit but it has short legs, very cute with a rabbit on the front, for £5, and a pack of 5 pairs of socks for £2.75. oh, and 4 Tommy Tippee bottles.

then I proceeded to buy too many groceries and left myself with 2 heavy bags to lug back to the bus stop!

so now I'm home, have run a cold bath, eaten half a cold melon (driven Betty mad, she LOVES melon for some utterly unknown reason) and am going to cool down.

OH, and the mobile I want, the Sleepy Farm from Mothercare, is back in stock!!! It's been unavailable for weeks and I was kicking myself for not getting it before. There was one on eBay a little while ago, secondhand with no box, and it went for £31, inc p&p, £6 more than it costs new. I was going to bid but when it got to that price I was like, no, take the risk that it won't ever come back in stock... but now it has I am very pleased!

this is it - I have looked at literally hundreds of mobiles online and never found another I liked as much - I love sheep, you see... :D


----------



## smith87999

Ash... take it easy and take care of yourself... they will watch you closely now... :hugs:

Jai.... wow long morning... exciting and scary at the same time... glad baby is going to stay put a bit longer...

Heidi... glad OH is coming to the appointment... you are very strong... and he will see in the end and feel like an @##...:friends:

So I am nearly 35 weeks now... and last saw the dr I was 31 and some ... I missed an appointment last week and now won't see the doc till next thursday.. I'll be nearly 36 weeks by then... anyone had the fun Strep B test yet... I am sure that will happen at the next appointment...

I am going camping this weekend for the forth.. gotta buy some fireworks for the kids today..... we have a travel trailer so it will be okay... 

So probably won't check back in till monday... sure there will be a million pages to catch up on....no one have their babies while I am away... :)

Have a great weekend... 
Laura


----------



## cleckner04

My last appointment was a few weeks ago and I won't be seen again until I'm well into 36 weeks either. It will be my first appointment out of this entire pregnancy that my DH won't be able to go with me. :cry: I have a really weak stomach and get SUPER nervous when I go to the doctor so it is always nice having him there. But this time around he'll be out to sea. And funnily enough, it's also the first appointment where they will check my cervix and such. So he's been to all the random stupid appointments where they just weigh me and measure me but is going to be gone for the real embarassing one that I will be most nervous about. :dohh::rofl: 

I have my Strep B test at this next appointment as well Smith. What exactly do they do to test? Is it a blood test or a swab in my lady bits or what?!


----------



## cleckner04

MJ- That is the cutest mobile ever! I love it. I decided not to even bother with a mobile because I just can't seem to find one that I like and that would look good with the nursery. Plus most of them are SO expensive! Yours is super cute though!!


----------



## Aunty E

it's a swab in your ladybits I'm afraid :( You could say no to cervix checking. I plan to - there's no real correlation between dilation and when you go into labour anyway (you can dilate super quick and super sudden) and I don't want to be poked around.


----------



## smith87999

Strep B test is a swab of the whole down there area...:blush:... if it comes back positive they will give you IV antibiotics when you go into labor so the baby doesn't get it... many woman test positive for it.. but with medicine now.. the baby will be fine... just another fun test though...LOL..


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave:

Hi girls, I'm keeping up with you all, but am sooooo painful today :( Think it must be to do with the rain we've randomly had today, it's like monsoon weather here. 

So I won't be about much tonight I don't think, just soooo painful _everywhere_ :( :(

But :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## Vici

ShadowRat said:


> Vici YAYYYYY MURRAY!!!! Hehehe... You're right, right after you posted he suddenly picked it up and was kicking some serious butt by the third set there!! We then immediately switched over to join in with the Hewitt/Roddick match, which was AWESOME to watch. I like both of those guys, but have backed Roddick more in the past, but yesterday we were backing Hewitt (gotta love the Aussies!). In the end, though, the most important thing is that they tired each other out good and proper with a full-on 5 set match, so now Roddick should be less well-rested than Murray for the semis eh?! Fingers crossed for that!! (Oh, and can I just rant, how is it that bloody Federer ALWAYS gets the best luck of the draw and faces all the easy guys right up to the final?!)

I know, I turned over to watch Hewitt/Roddick and it was a cracker. I seem to always cheer for the underdog and altho Hewitt has been there or thereabouts, he's not been around for a while and is currently unranked so that made me pick him :D

OMGG< did you watch Venus just now? Unbelievable!! Safina could get no where near her. All Williams final then (I only watched first set and 1/2 of Serina as I went to buy pond lillies :D



smith87999 said:


> anyone had the fun Strep B test yet... I am sure that will happen at the next appointment...

Whats that test hun?


----------



## Vici

Edit, just read your last post hun so I know what it is now! :) Is this something us UK gals all have?

Shadow - take it easy babe, make sure that hubby is looking after you xx


----------



## cleckner04

Ugh! Well this appointment sounds like it will be tons of fun than. :rofl: I guess I should get used to doctors being down there but I usually feel embarassed every time still. At least I've only dealt with women so far. :dohh:


----------



## smith87999

Vici said:


> smith87999 said:
> 
> 
> anyone had the fun Strep B test yet... I am sure that will happen at the next appointment...
> 
> Whats that test hun?Click to expand...

They swab your whole area down there to see if you test positive for strep B which can be harmful to the baby if they pass through the birth canal while you have it... if you test positive then they just give you IV antiobiotics while in labor so that the baby is not affected... the docs here play it off as very common place.. so I have never worried about it before...

with my first two boys I was negative for it... with Luke I never made it that far to have the test (he was 6.5 weeks early)so they just gave me the antibiotics just in case ... 

Just another fun test....LOL


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow- I'm sorry your in such pain hun. :hugs: Your probably right about it being the rain. My mom has arthritis in a few of her joints and the rain always seems to put her in alot of extra pain.


----------



## smith87999

Shadow.. hope you feel better... I was in pain last night from doing too much and could't hardly walk... my hips felt like they were going to rip apart...:hugs:

I like to have them check me... I like to know things are getting going... just adds to the anticipation....

but it is always awkward... "ahhh yeah so the weather is nice huh?" *staring at the ceiling hoping they hurry up*....:rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

I almost always comment that they should put posters on the ceiling to look at. :rofl:


----------



## lalalistic

Hello August mummies. Hope you are all well, I've been lurking around but not posting and disappeared for a while. 
Hope all the england mummies to be are coping in the heat, IM DYING! it is soo hot and humid. I have cankles urghhh and I had to take my wedding ring and engagement ring off.


----------



## smith87999

:rofl:... you are right... they should put up some posters with info they really want women to read... that would be a perfect spot...

I go to an office with 5 doctors... 3 are women and 2 are men.. you have to meet them all before you deliver because any one of them could deliver you...

2 of my sons were by men.... 1 by a woman doc

Honestly you lose all modesty... I actually had a male nurse in training hold one of my legs with my first baby (he asked if he could be a part of the birth and I felt bad saying no... in the end he was very grateful so I was glad I let him be a part of it)... now... I have no modesty...:rofl:

with doctors that is....


----------



## cleckner04

After being in the labor room with my very Mormon friend who won't even usually wear a spaghetti strap tank top because it shows too much, I definately know what you mean about all the modesty going out the window. When I was going with her to the lamaze classes and such to be her coach, we discussed that I would just be at her head and assumed I wouldn't see anything. She is very shy about showing too much.

But it is TOTALLY different when your in there because there is no way to NOT see anything. I held a leg, her husband held the other leg, and its safe to say that I had a front row seat to be the first one to see her baby. :rofl: And there were nurses, male and female, all over the room waiting for the baby to come out so they could clean her and check her lungs(the baby had poo'ed while still inside). And now we just laugh about how we thought it'd be all covered and proper. And she breastfed so when she'd breastfeed in front of me she always joked that she had to keep it covered up real good because she has to leave something to my imagination. :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

That is funny Cleckner .. you don't know till you are there...

I have to run... more laundry to do and a trailer to pack...

Have a wonderful weekend everyone :hi:

And happy 4th of July to my fellow American girls...


----------



## cleckner04

Have a fun weekend!! :wave:


----------



## Mary Jo

Vici, you need to ask your midwife or doctor if they test for group B strep a few weeks before you go into labour as it's not routinely done here. 

what the NHS says...

At my antenatal class last week, we were told that they do test when you get to the hospital in labour and if the test results come back before baby is born, and they are positive, then you will be put on an antibiotic drip. But because the results might take 24 hours to come back, chance are baby will already be here by then. If that happened, baby might get antibiotics or else you'd be told what to look out for. 

You can get a GBS test done privately if you want; the midwife said that usually they only know a woman's GBS status because she tested positive when having a previous baby or because urine tests at the beginning of pregnancy showed it.


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici said:


> Shadow - take it easy babe, make sure that hubby is looking after you xx

:) :) He is! *crashes back into sofa*

xx


----------



## Vici

Thanks MJ, i'm not seeing MW as I have a scan and cons app tomorrow so will speak to her about it next week. Also start antenatal on Monday so they may mention it :D


----------



## mommy2bee2k9

Im due the 1st ov august with a little girl  






cleckner04 said:


> :blue::pink:Hey girls! If you are new to this thread, feel free to let me know and I will add you to the list! Just tell me your due date & what you are having if you know!! Also, welcome to our club!!:blue::pink:
> 
> *STATS SO FAR*
> _TEAM BLUE_ -49
> _TEAM PINK_ -41
> _TEAM YELLOW_ -33
> _TEAM GREEN_ -10​
> *August 1*
> nicnbump
> welshwarriors​
> *August 2*
> MishC
> rosie9
> puddingqueen
> rubywoo77​
> *August 3*
> tmr1234
> MummyBurgo
> maman09
> ToniAnne8
> amanthony
> Lucky thing
> mum2-3boys
> lindypops
> HeidiLSparks
> joeyjo
> babyboo29​
> *August 4*
> anglais_rozu
> littleowl
> nuttymummy
> spidey
> Kiddo​
> *August 5*
> Triggles
> poppymist
> Ducky77
> JennaSmith
> tylerdean04​
> *August 6*
> ShadowRat
> Zoya
> gwiff
> doumauk
> U8myplaydough
> Char&Bump-x
> cornwall_mum​
> *August 7*
> golcarlilly
> jelly_bean
> Jays_Wifey
> xxCarolinexx​
> *August 8*
> trace123
> Clare Bear
> cleckner04
> augustbaby09
> FairySam​
> *August 9*
> Miss_Mo
> smith87999
> avabear73
> ummuthman​
> *August 10*
> Tsia
> ckc​
> *August 11*
> Mary Jo
> aries5486
> ashnbump
> jellygirl76
> anonnymouse​
> *August 12*
> xxxlouisexxx
> mum2B
> andbabymakes3​
> *August 13*
> mom-on-8/2009
> chacha7273
> Heather_
> mumtobeagain
> Jayden'sMummy
> 1st tt
> xarxa​
> *August 14*
> LucyEmma
> deaglanxpaige
> ZoeBunny
> kelz56ace​
> *August 15*
> Boothh
> Armywife
> Hannah
> lisa_33
> JLS
> lisalove​
> *August 16*
> pelican
> elly75
> gemsey​
> *August 17*
> leo
> costgang
> Loo
> MegGem​
> *August 18*
> garrickbaby
> TTC LADY
> Torianna
> Tacey​
> *August 19*
> Carlz
> nattienoo
> cmb1981
> Hello baby​
> *August 20*
> m_t_rose​
> *August 21*
> callyd
> Gabrielle(Scheduled C-Section)
> Aunty E
> zowie_86
> Coffee
> ccnewmum24
> jelr
> Amy2009​
> *August 22*
> caydensmom
> lalalistic
> TheNewWife
> tillymum
> 
> *August 23*
> Pippin​
> *August 24*
> overcomer79
> Staceymy
> Bee
> HayleyP​
> *August 25*
> xxKelxx
> aidensxmomma
> Jai_Jai
> Vici​
> *August 26*
> emmajane
> Helen
> rivanprincess
> Sam_Star
> angelstardust
> Shiv​
> *August 27*
> missbingohead
> Mercury
> nattshants
> sarahjem​
> *August 28*
> KDG2008​
> *August 29*
> Kim T
> rubyrose
> Jade x​
> *August 30*
> Kaygeebee​
> *August 31*
> Waiting4Baby
> michaela5
> steph1505
> lissagayle
> grumpymoo
> gingerkids​
> Georgie1991-Our honorary member due in July but we love her too much so she belongs in here now!​
> *Name Suggestions For Our New Thread Coming Soon....*
> 
> _*Tiger Mummies*_
> *Tiger Cubs*
> *Proud Poppies
> Gladiolus To Be Parents
> Special Little Sardonyx
> Perfect Peridot Gems *


----------



## mommy2bee2k9

SoldiersWifey said:


> I'm due August 1st with a girl...
> 
> I've been around since before I got pregnant, but I've been horrible at posting ANYTHING, since hubby's deployed. I have been keeping an eye out...lurking, I guess. Can't believe that we're in third tri already!

wow were due the same date with wee girls :D how u feeling? x:happydance:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> I have my Strep B test at this next appointment as well Smith. What exactly do they do to test? Is it a blood test or a swab in my lady bits or what?!

I read that they swab your bum too, so if that happens, don't be too alarmed or feel too violated. 

I'm very modest like your friend. I wear spaghetti strap tank tops but only at home. I don't like my bra straps showing, or any cleavage, I feel weird wearing shorter shorts (I can handle the Bermuda style a lot better than regular shorts).... But with doctors, it's completely different (usually).

The first time I had a vaginal exam and a pap smear, I was under 16 and had to be referred to an OB/GYN because of my age. I was going in because of all the pain during my period (which a couple years later I was told is endometriosis). Anyway, this doctor was (East) Indian and didn't speak English very well, but I was young and the experience was horrible... first, he almost opened the door with my legs up, everything showing, FACING the door. That was after he said that he needed to find a smaller vagina-opener-thing because I was too small for the regular ones. And then after he was done, he told me, and I quote: "You have beautiful woman parts."

I almost threw up and/or fainted on the way out, and I was sobbing outside of the office. I still regret not reporting him. 

So, I never had another one of those even though I saw two other OB people (one midwife and the OB she worked with) since then... until I got pregnant. That one wasn't as bad and I think it's been long enough that I'm not so afraid of doctors looking "down there".


----------



## Mimiso

Hi girls,

I am usually a lurker and keep track of all goings on on the thread but have felt shy to post. I hope you are all well and looking forward to your LO's. ShadowRat I hope you feel better soon. Anyone else worrying about their birth, I am so worried now that the days are getting closer, even though this is baby number three. I am mostly scared about how I will manage the pain of labour and my symphisis pubis dysfunction which to me is worse than the actual labour itself. I am now regretting not insisting on a C-section but the consultant was with me on that one as well as he thought that the pain of the SPD and C-section would be too much for me to bear.

Some of you might be aware that originally I was due on the 1st August but cons agreed to induce me early on the 19th July so technically I have 16 days to go, I am really excited and apprehensive at the same time.

I still havent finished packing my hospital bag or even bought a cot yet, the one I had for my other two sons broke after I sat on it so we need a brand new one. Furthermore we are supposed to be moving house and the builders we have renovating are dilly dallying. Initially we hoped to move by mid July but they are three weeks behind and we cant even buy new baths or order carpets because we dont know when they will finish (sighs). Anyway lovely ladies, hope you have a good night and dont suffer too much from this awful heat


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I got my strep B test today. The swab the lady bits and poke the bum haha. It wasnt bad, it didnt hurt at all. My doctor said 1 in 3 woman have it, so not to worry. 

He checked to see if I was dilated and effaced. I am 2 cm dilated and 75% effaced. He was touching her head and I will tell you.....it hurt SO bad haha. I was like "Ooooo I dont like this, get your hand out!" I do not like when they check your cervix haha

As for OH he sat and cried when our appt was over and said he is terrified to be a father, everything is hitting him now as its closer, and he doesnt know how to handle it. I told him that was still not an excuse to treat me the way he did and humiliate me and make me feel awful. He felt bad, and he is not out of the woods yet. We are going camping this weekend for the 4th of July and hoping to try to work on things, but thank you all so much for the support. I am so glad I have you girls!


----------



## SoldiersWifey

mommy2bee2k9 said:


> SoldiersWifey said:
> 
> 
> I'm due August 1st with a girl...
> 
> I've been around since before I got pregnant, but I've been horrible at posting ANYTHING, since hubby's deployed. I have been keeping an eye out...lurking, I guess. Can't believe that we're in third tri already!
> 
> wow were due the same date with wee girls :D how u feeling? x:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm actually feeling just fine! I've stayed pretty small with this pregnancy, so it's not been too bad. My only REAL complaint so far is the constant back pain. It's horrible!! Funny thing is, it only happens when I'm sitting, so I just keep moving, even though I'm so tired at times that all I want to do is sit. :dohh:

Hubby's due home for R&R on the 27th, so I'm just hoping she keeps her 'lil booty in there until he's home. It's a gamble, but my fingers are crossed!

How are you feeling?? Almost time!


----------



## overcomer79

SoldiersWifey said:


> mommy2bee2k9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoldiersWifey said:
> 
> 
> I'm due August 1st with a girl...
> 
> I've been around since before I got pregnant, but I've been horrible at posting ANYTHING, since hubby's deployed. I have been keeping an eye out...lurking, I guess. Can't believe that we're in third tri already!
> 
> wow were due the same date with wee girls :D how u feeling? x:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually feeling just fine! I've stayed pretty small with this pregnancy, so it's not been too bad. My only REAL complaint so far is the constant back pain. It's horrible!! Funny thing is, it only happens when I'm sitting, so I just keep moving, even though I'm so tired at times that all I want to do is sit. :dohh:
> 
> Hubby's due home for R&R on the 27th, so I'm just hoping she keeps her 'lil booty in there until he's home. It's a gamble, but my fingers are crossed!
> 
> How are you feeling?? Almost time!Click to expand...

You sound like me! I am still quite small. People can't believe I am seven months but I believe I am carrying my son on my back hence why I get a lot of back pain sitting.


----------



## tmr1234

shadow love the bump pic

jai_jai how scary that must of been glad all is ok thow

nuttymummy wow thats a bump its lovly

Ashnbump hope its dnt turn it to pe

smith they dnt do the srep b test here dnt know why

A.F.M been diying in this heat looks like its gunna be cool today thow yay!
iam in the last box yay! (well should be not moved yet)
my son feel over yesterday and cut hes nee and face felt really bad as i couldnt pick him up my poor baby. he keeps saying he cant go to school coz theres still red but hes going he gets his 1st school report today cant wait. 

kept getting sharp shooting pains in my cervix last night think he is rubbing hes head on it. 

have a good day stacey


----------



## nuttymummy

awwww bless....i cant wait for the first school report!! hes only 3 and at nursery though....but id love it if they wrote one!!! just so in know how hes getting on up there!

:hugs: to all of u with back pain.....i know just how u feel.....i was in agony last night....the slightest movement sent sharp pains shooting in my lower back!

Heidi....camping trip sounds just the ticket. all that time together in a little tent.....your bound to get answers and something sorted out....good luck and have fun :)

ive just noticed.......look how many babies are due on the third!!! theres loads :rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

I don't like having anyone poking around my cervix - it's not so much that I'm embarassed, although obviously I am a bit, it's more that it's painful. It's like letting someone else pick your nose: you can do it fine (come on, sometimes we *all* have to remove the odd crusty nose monster) but anyone else poking around in there hurts quite a lot. So yes, my cervix is planning on staying a medical-professional-free zone until I'm in second stage labour (barring any emergencies obvo).

So OH disappeared off again last night for two weeks at least, possibly more. We're going to a wedding in two weeks, so I hope he reappears for that ;) Oh well. At least I don't have to share the bed any more.


----------



## annalw21

hi im new im due 10th august can i be added plz .............:happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Hiya Mimiso honey, I think I remember you from back in second tri...? Sorry you're suffering so badly with SPD: I am too, it's really really not good. I considered elective Ceaesarean too, but like you I didn't want to be left with the painful scar on top of everything else, but also I'd really love to be able to bring my little boy into the world naturally IYKWIM. It IS getting close now, isn't it?? I'm 5 days behind you, but it still feels like I'm very close to when I will likely be induced now :shock: Hopefully I will have a firm date after my consultant appointment next Wednesday.

Thanks for all the well wishes for my day of miserable pain yesterday ladies :hugs: I'm much better today, and surprise surprise the weather is back to nice and dry and sunny. I think it MUST have had something to do with the weather... 

Had to take my rat to the vet yesterday cos he has a wound on his back... He had mites ages ago and had little scabs all over :( poor little guy... But they were treated and went away beautifully, apart from this one little scab on his back, which got down to a teeny size. But his brother and only remaining cagemate died and now he is all lonely in there, so he is self-inflicting and has made this scab get worse and worse :( 
Anyway, took him to the vet, they gave him one injection which "should" help (??) and charged me £40!!!!!! I was gobsmacked, but what could I do??? I paid it, shaking my head the whole time.I hope it helps him! 

We're having to give him to a friend to adopt soon, as I can't clean his cage out any more (not just cos of pregnancy, my arms can't do it any more) and OH isn't up for having a pet rat to take care of (fair enough, the rats were always my pets) so we have to give Tweeky away :( I'll miss him, but it's for the best. Especially with Vince on the way, of course...

Anyway, don't want to spend ALL of today's energy posting in here this morning :winkwink: so I'll leave it at that for now! Welcome to the newbies / welcome back to the quiet ones who have been posting a bit more lately :) And awww tmr and Nutty, I can't wait to have a little one that age and look forward to school reports etc!

:hugs:

Shadow xx


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, and welcome to all you newbie ladies :D

Shadow - hope you're feeling abit better today hun, sorry to hear about your rat :( Hope he's better soon xx

Aunty E - sorry to hear you're on your own again but YAY at having a whole bed :D

Heidi - glad DH seems to have sorted himself out a bit. Let him grovel :D

Well girls, its been confirmed yet again, our baby is huge!!! Not talking a little oversize, i'm talking out and out mahoosive!! Basically looking at my graph, the head circ is 341mm (avg is 300) and to get into the normal range (still on the above average line) you have to get to 36/37 weeks!!! Abdominal circ is 333mm (avg is 275mm) and to get into the normal range (still on the above average line) you have to get to 36 weeks!! To get on the actual average line you have to go to 40 weeks!!!!! 

BP was up again today and swelling is bad (cold water here I come) but pee was fine, have to stickj with weekly MW apps and continue to do my daily BP and have another app on 31st July with clinic, scan and cons to see what happens next!!! Eeeek!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Eeeek Vici, that's one big baby huh?? I guess they will keep their eyes on it though and I assume that so far they're not too worried? I hope that's the case. At least your bubs will be strong and healthy!

You watching the men's semis today? (LOL @ "Men's semi's" :blush: )
Goooo Haas!! I get soooo bored of Federer constantly winning bloody Wimbledon...


----------



## Shiv

Couldn't agree more Shadow about Federer - I always support the underdog ( i think that is a british trait - usually becuase we are the underdog!). Federer is a mazing and he makes it sooooooooo easy but it is always nice when someone gives him a run for his money!! Haas seems to be pretty much holding his own!

Looking forward to the Murray game later?

:hi: to all the newbies - look forward to hearing more about you all! We are a friendly little group who tend to talk about food ................which handily leads me on to the pointless reason for this post.........

I just had the BEST sandwich!! It was a crusty baguette with.......pickle, and cheese, and roast chicken and rocket!!! I was so impressed with it that I just had to post!!!


----------



## Vici

Yeah, he wasn't too worried Shadow, just said we'll see how it is at 36 weeks so long as my BP stays down :)

Yep, tennis day for me too :D Just watched the ladies doubles. Venus and Serina kicked arse!! Does anyone know when the ladies doubles final is? Is it on mens final day? I'm def rooting for Haas, know what you mean about Federer but he can be awesome. Awesomeness just gets boring :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Hey ladies... am I imagining it or is it a little cooler today? Haven't been out of the flat yet, maybe I just think that because I'm in my bedroom with the blackout blind down...

I had 3 cold baths yesterday. One before I went out shopping, one after I came in and one before bed. Lovely. 

No tennis for me today, am off to work in an hour and a bit (second last week before going on maternity leave!!!); can watch it at work (and it'll be on in the office I am sure) but would keep the sound down on my computer and wouldn't exactly be watching avidly...

Shadow, I'm sorry about Tweaky :hugs: Vets bills are often a shocker, I know that all too well! (not from Betty but my other car who died, Harvey) That reminds me, B hasn't been to the vet in ages (like I can't actually remember when the last time was, we're talking years not months, bad MJ - it's been so long the vet doesn't send a reminder card any more, I guess they assumed she died or we moved house) so as soon as I am finished work I'm going to make an appointment on a Saturday morning. OH, unsurprisingly, as he can be difficult at the best of times, has refused to take her himself while I've been at work, and she is just too heavy in her carrier for me to walk there (it's about 20 mins walk away), though I used to.

Heidi, guess it's good that your OH has told you how he's feeling. Hopefully he will come to terms with it all and stop stressing you out.

Aunty E, I don't like having my cervix prodded either and am hoping nobody wants to be looking up there, but I assume they will given that most ladies report that they are 1cm, 2cm dilated, whatever% effaced, etc, and I guess if I go overdue I'll be desperate to know something is happening. The idea of membrane sweeping makes my toes curl though...

Vici, that is a huge baby you have! How big will they let him/her get?


----------



## Vici

O and talking of best sandwiches. I've just had 2 crusty cheese rolls and the rolls were still hot from the bakers mmmmmmmmmmmm :D


----------



## Vici

Mary Jo said:


> Vici, that is a huge baby you have! How big will they let him/her get?

They've not said yet, next step (assuming BP is OK) will be 36 weeks to decide :D


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG Shiv that sounds lush *drools* I had cheese and ham, but it was a bit disappointing actually!!! I cheered myself up with salt and vinegar hula hoops, my trademark pint of banana milk, a plum (PERFECTLY ripe!!) and some maryland cookies!! :happydance: I feel better now hehehe...

Yes, Haas is by no means embarrassing himself out there- defo giving old Rog' a run for his money! I wish he'd come inside the baseline more on Federer's serve though! :hissy:

Can't wait to see Murray v Roddick later, I've no idea how they'll play against each other! 

Off out now girlies to post a letter to OH's lovely daughter ( :happydance: ) and then back for the Murray match!! Horray for Wimbledon, what a shame it only lasts 2 weeks!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks MJ, have a good day at work!! :wave: xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Speaking of food, I'll be having my Friday-late-lunch-before-work-usual, of a double cheeseburger and fries from McDonalds. I wouldn't call it a craving exactly but I do have to restrain myself from having this more often.But I figure, it's beef and "cheese", it's iron and calcium, it's maybe not the best but it's not terrible once a week :D Then I have some leftover pasta from last night for my late dinner at work (I eat about 9pm or so, shift finishes at 1am). I'll bring some salad as well, try to offset the chips...


----------



## Vici

ShadowRat said:


> Yes, Haas is by no means embarrassing himself out there- defo giving old Rog' a run for his money! I wish he'd come inside the baseline more on Federer's serve though! :hissy:
> 
> Can't wait to see Murray v Roddick later, I've no idea how they'll play against each other!
> 
> Off out now girlies to post a letter to OH's lovely daughter ( :happydance: ) and then back for the Murray match!! Horray for Wimbledon, what a shame it only lasts 2 weeks!!

No, not like Safina did yesterday against Venus!! Did you watch it? The combination of Safina playing bad and Venus being on fire was deverstating for Safina!

I know, whatever am I going to do with my afternoons when tennis has finished?!


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh great. Just as I have to leave for work, the Murray match is gonna start. 

Meh. I was hoping for 5 sets from Federer/Haas.


----------



## ShadowRat

So I missed the outcome of Federer/Haas, but I think I can guess how it went: Haas seemed like he was putting up a pretty good fight, but in the end Federer just upped his game and took it in 3 sets? 4 sets? How's my guessing? :rofl:

Yea Vici I did see the Venus/Safina "match" (inverted commas for obvious reasons I think :winkwink: ) The Williamses are as bad as Federer for making the women's game a bit boring to watch: Nobody has a chance! But at least with them they have each other to pit against (like this year's final again) and at least they have some character in interview! Federer is a booooring "tennis-bot" as me and OH like to call him!!!

Yay :yipee: Somerfield sell ice lolly moulds! We bought some just now :D Gonna have so much fun making all kinds of frozen treats!! Hehehe

EDIT: The other day I misheard a presenter talking about "women's Tennis" and thought they said "Williamses' Tennis" :rofl: Either would've been pretty much correct eh?!


----------



## jelr

Hey all

Shadow: Sorry to hear you had lots of pain yesterday, the weather definitely affects my arthritis I usually end up in a massive flare up when it gets cold in November. Although it is playing up a good bit this week, think the pregnancy is having a lot to do with it.

Cleckner: Glad to hear your a bit better and hope you are still improving.

Viki: Wow that is a big baby, but at least you know LO is growing away in there.

Smith: Enjoy the camping and happy fourth of July.

Heidi: Also enjoy the camping, So glad OH is sorting himself out, defo make him grovel for the weekend.

Jai Jai: you must have got an awful fright, i'm delighted it wasn't labour though.

Ashnbump: Sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital, and am glad they sent you home and hope you got some rest.

Shiv: The roll sounds lovely, I just had 3 helpings of Oxford Lunch with the almonds taken off the top it was so yummy.

Pippin: Glad to hear you got your leave early - its a pity you didn't get to say goodbye to everyone though, but it is better to be safe than sorry.

Booth: That is scary that about your friend with Swine Flue, defo best to stay away. Running your wrists under cold water sometimes helps to cool down too.

Nutty: Love the bump pic, I'm not going to complain about trying to turn around in bed anymore after seeing how much bigger your bump is to mine though. Raging about the spinich for you. Ha I dont think you really wanted it at all :rofl:

Gabby: I'm delighted your nursery is done, I must get DH to take some pics of ours too now that it is finally finished.

W4B: So Sorry that your midwifes appointment didn't go well, hopefully your next one will be better.

Overcomer: Hope you enjoy the baby shower.

Rubyrose: That is mad about the fan, LO either likes or hates the noise.

Aunty E: So Sorry that your OH is being so crabby with you at the mo or that he is gone away again. Will he have to work away so much when LO is born??

MJ: Sounds like your day yesterday was a bit like mine, love the mobile though.

TMR: Ah your poor little son, you must have got a fright, let us know how his report goes. bless.

Welcome to the new mums, hope you like our little club.

Well girls I had my rheumatology appointment yesterday and I can't get over the doc. He really wants me to go on a low dose of steriods as there are problems with some of the joints in my hands at the moment and my knees and when I asked if there would be any possibility of harm to LO he said probably not, can you imagine it PROBABLY, so I just said fine and wont be taking them. I just can't get over the fact that this is a little life he is talking about and he is prepared to take the chance of it PROBABLY not effecting it. I was so mad. Anyway Rant over lol.

My Rheumatologist is in the next city to us, so my mam came with me and we went baby clothes shopping, I was waiting for this trip as my local town doesn't have much choice in neutral stuff, and unfortunately it was the same here, everything is cream and white, there wasn't even any yellow or green stuff. But anyways I got near enough everything I needed. Towels, Blankets, Body Suits, Sleepsuits, Bibs, Wraps, Sheets and even though they are only in the two colours they are all so cute.

Just wondering how many bodysuits and sleepsuits is everyone getting. I got 20 of each and will prob get some pink and some blue and leave with my mam to wash the relevant colour once LO comes.

Anybody else feeling really unfit at the mo? I dont know if it is just me as my arthritis is also slowing me down and I haven't done much exercise at all over the pregnancy, but I find that I feel like I'm 90 and am so much slower than normal.


----------



## jelr

OK Sorry guys that post was officially huge :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Sounds like you do have a big baby Vici haha, geez!!!!!!!! I thought Caylee was big, we had another scan yesterday and she is in 59%. So he said instead of her head being shaped like a football, its totally round and that she should only weigh between 7 to 8 pounds. They thought she was going to be HUGE, come to find out, she is not huge....:/ I guess it took them 3 SCANS to figure that one out...awesome huh? It just means you have one healthy big baby haha. More to love!!!!!!!!!!!! <3

Glad you are doing better Shadow! Sorry to hear about your rat. Vet bills are ALWAYS a pain!

Mj- Cold baths are ALWAYS super nice when its warm haha.

Jelr: Sounds like you got a lot of stuff for the baby!!! That is always exciting! I have way tooooo many clothes for Caylee...I have 72 onsies from 0-6 months and 30 sleepers from 0-3 months, etc. I went overboard. Sounds like you have a good amount though!!
I dont blame you for not taking the meds though, when they say it PROBABLY wont do anything...thats not good enough. I would be scared.
I have been feeling extra grandma-ish as of late. I still go swimming everyday and walking though, Im 75% effaced and dilated to 2...so as tired and sloth-like that I am ..I have to get myself moving to keep this going haha. Its a total pain though.


----------



## Mimiso

Vici said:


> O and talking of best sandwiches. I've just had 2 crusty cheese rolls and the rolls were still hot from the bakers mmmmmmmmmmmm :D

All this talk about food is making me super hungry - I could easly demolish those crusty cheese rolls myself .............reaches for phone so hubby can pass through Tesco on way from work :happydance:

ShadowRat, sorry you are suffering badly from SPD too - I hope that on Wednesday you will hear some good news from your consultant re early induction. It will make a world of difference to you. Natural labour is always best I reckon, compared with a C-section and recovery with SPD will be quicker too so sensible choice. Glad you are feeling better too. Wow cant believe £40 for a single injection, now wonder these vets have so much money hey. Sorry you are going to have to give him up, but as long as he is going to a loving home hey....

Vici, that is one huge baby there, did they test you for gestational diabetes? Mind you my second baby was absolutely massive - nearly 10lbs and he still is tbh - only four but in 6-7year clothing. The good thing about big babies is that when they are born they are not as fragile so I felt really confident handling my LO and giving him a bath - and he couldnt fit any newborn clothes either, straight to 0-3 which were a perfect fit

Was it Aunty E talking about having the bed to herself, would absolutely love that at the moment especially in this heat. Despite the heat hubby always wants to cuddle up and I am like 'do you want me to have a heat stroke' :hissy:. Yesterday I was so tempted to sleep in the living room with all the windows and doors open, I was that hot.


----------



## jelr

Thanks Heidi - yeah defo think I'm doing the right thing not taking the meds. Oh lord I have so little baby clothes in comparison to you, maybe I should get some more.

Sounds like you are doing well on the exercise front, glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling slowed down though. I do hope to go swimming over the next few weeks when I finish work so hopefully that will help, although where I'm going to get maternity swimwear in my town I dont know.

Mimiso - I know what you mean about the bed, DH is the same and loves cuddling up and I feel so bad when I have to tell him to move over a bit as I love cuddling up to him too, but it is so hot at night time and he is like a furness at the best of times even in the coldest of winter nights. - Its not as close here today, so hopefully it will stay like that.


----------



## Mimiso

Jelr, you are so right about feeling guilty to tell them to just shove over, it is also quite cool her today but certainly not for cuddling (lol). Ladies have any of you had seriously swollen feet lately. My feet today are swollen to another level. Do you think it's anything to go to hospital for as just spoken with my sis and she reckons I should have it checked out. I dont have any headaches etc, am suspecting it could just be the heat?


----------



## Mary Jo

I haven't had a cuddle in bed for weeks now :( We like our own space at the best of times, never mind when there's a heatwave on!


----------



## Vici

Mimiso said:


> Vici, that is one huge baby there, did they test you for gestational diabetes? Mind you my second baby was absolutely massive - nearly 10lbs and he still is tbh - only four but in 6-7year clothing. The good thing about big babies is that when they are born they are not as fragile so I felt really confident handling my LO and giving him a bath - and he couldnt fit any newborn clothes either, straight to 0-3 which were a perfect fit

I only have a few newborn clothes as I'd predicted it, lol. DF and his bro were both nearly 10lbs and his dad was 12.8 :D



HeidiLSparks said:


> Sounds like you do have a big baby Vici haha, geez!!!!!!!! I thought Caylee was big, we had another scan yesterday and she is in 59%. So he said instead of her head being shaped like a football, its totally round and that she should only weigh between 7 to 8 pounds. They thought she was going to be HUGE, come to find out, she is not huge....:/ I guess it took them 3 SCANS to figure that one out...awesome huh? It just means you have one healthy big baby haha. More to love!!!!!!!!!!!! <3

lol, I don't really understand the centiles but on my notes it says >95centile?! Good news on Caylee tho :)



Mary Jo said:


> I haven't had a cuddle in bed for weeks now :( We like our own space at the best of times, never mind when there's a heatwave on!

Me too, if I get too close to DF I have to move as I get sooo hot in bed :rofl:

And booooooooooooooo for Murray :( Bless him, he did so so well :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

So, at my last OB appointment, I did find SOMETHING out:

We asked when the cutoff is, when they would quit stopping my contractions and just let it take its course... she said at 36 weeks they wouldn't stop my labor. So, I'm assuming that means that at 36 weeks I shouldn't be taking the pills she gave me to stop them either. 

Soooo... it's weird to think about, but I *could* have my baby in five weeks! Week 37 starts on August 3rd for me, I think. We might even start "BD"-ing again (not allowed to anymore) and see what happens... who knows! 

I just hope that by then he's not breech anymore, damn it. :cry: It's worrying me so much that I'll have to have a c-section! The little booger needs to quit scaring Mommy!


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> I haven't had a cuddle in bed for weeks now :( We like our own space at the best of times, never mind when there's a heatwave on!

Same here :( But this morning was quite a bit cooler here, so we had a little cuddle :happydance: Still no nookie though *sigh* But I really don't have the energy right now, so it's probably for the best! 

Vici, boooo that Murray is out, but he did do SO well. Next year, maybe? If he was gonna lose to anyone, Roddick is the man. He is SUCH a sweet guy, I hope he can give Federer a real run for his money now!

*scoffs tuna burger that has just been put in front of me* :p


----------



## FairySam

Just thought i'd drop in and say hello! I haven;t been in for a while as I've been really busy with things - and this was the 1st 2 weeks of my pre-maternity leave holidays!!! I was expecting to be really bored!!! LOL!!!

We just ordered the pram yesterday - the Xcursion from mothercare in black! Can't wait for it to arrive - comes next week!!! Woo!!!

Sam x
:dust:


----------



## Mary Jo

Actually, come to think of it, I tell a small lie - there has been a tiny bit of cuddling whereby OH cops a feel of my belly... but nothing like we used to do. :( One thing that gets in the way (literally) is the big soft pillow I put between us :rofl: See, I have 2 pillows, one is big and soft and the other is old and flat. The big soft one is good for putting over my ears and eyes when it's too light in the room, for putting between my legs when I'm not comfy, and for resting on when I am on my laptop in bed (very often). But I don't like sleeping on it, so I put it to one side (ie in between us) when I go to sleep. So it's kind of like sleeping on my own, as the bed is a king-size and I really can't tell when he's in it or not! Betty joins us, too, and I don't usually notice her either.

Shame about Murray. I caught the very very last couple of points. Internet here was banjaxed for a bit, think too many people were watching the BBC live stream!


----------



## ShadowRat

jelr, my physio regime has gone out the window lately, so I know what you mean about feeling like an old lady!!! We go swimming most weeks though, I take it very easy and gentle but it's a lovely feeling to just get that bit of exercise. Definitely worth trying swimming :)


----------



## overcomer79

I'm sorry I can't share the sympathy of wanting the bed to yourself. OH hasn't slept in the same bed with me since we found out back in december :(. I just have been really lonely because when he comes home, all he wants to do is read. So I'm alone during the day, I go to bed by myself and wake up alone. I don't even know why I am married tbh!


----------



## overcomer79

Upside to my day, my new computer came today. I really like it but now I just have to figure out how to get it to let me in my email account for work but may have to call work monday. I know we have some mac users at work and they are able to access their email accounts!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, for you girls who sometimes worry about lack of movement, I might have found the answer to getting our babies to move fast! :rofl: It certainly works for Lincoln, at least!

I lay on my back, propped up a bit, in bed, and I rest a book (open, like you are reading it, or maybe you could actually read it, lol) on the middle of my belly, right across my bellybutton. He goes NUTS when I do this. 

He wasn't moving much yesterday so I started to get a little concerned and tried this again, and it must have been that he was sleeping and the book woke him up because even after I moved the book off of him, he just kept going and going.... :cloud9:


----------



## FairySam

Waiting4Baby said:


> Oh, for you girls who sometimes worry about lack of movement, I might have found the answer to getting our babies to move fast! :rofl: It certainly works for Lincoln, at least!
> 
> I lay on my back, propped up a bit, in bed, and I rest a book (open, like you are reading it, or maybe you could actually read it, lol) on the middle of my belly, right across my bellybutton. He goes NUTS when I do this.
> 
> He wasn't moving much yesterday so I started to get a little concerned and tried this again, and it must have been that he was sleeping and the book woke him up because even after I moved the book off of him, he just kept going and going.... :cloud9:

LOL! Amelia does this too! It's hard to read sometimes as she's so insistant I remove that book!!! She kicked my glass of water I was resting on my bump yesterday too!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Heheheh, I have usually managed to get AE to move when I rest my laptop on him. Not heavily, just a little pressure gets him riled up. At work, it's the same if I pull too close to the desk.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Mary Jo said:


> Heheheh, I have usually managed to get AE to move when I rest my laptop on him. Not heavily, just a little pressure gets him riled up. At work, it's the same if I pull too close to the desk.

:rofl: Same always happened for me if I was doing the dishes and had my bump pushed into the counter a little bit too much (sometimes I just forget that it's there or how big it is in the kitchen, I also burn my tummy on the stove a lot!).


----------



## earthangel

I am an august mummy

aug 30th xx


----------



## lalalistic

Waiting4Baby said:


> Oh, for you girls who sometimes worry about lack of movement, I might have found the answer to getting our babies to move fast! :rofl: It certainly works for Lincoln, at least!
> 
> I lay on my back, propped up a bit, in bed, and I rest a book (open, like you are reading it, or maybe you could actually read it, lol) on the middle of my belly, right across my bellybutton. He goes NUTS when I do this.
> 
> He wasn't moving much yesterday so I started to get a little concerned and tried this again, and it must have been that he was sleeping and the book woke him up because even after I moved the book off of him, he just kept going and going.... :cloud9:

Thats so weird. that happens to me too.


----------



## babymaker09

I'm an august mummy :D Due 16/08/2009 :happydance:


----------



## elly75

Hey ladies and hope you're all doing well.

Hi to all the new folks too! :hi:

Apparently I haven't gained any weight and as a result, the doctor is slightly concerned. So, I have to book an ultrasound (yay for seeing little one again) to check on presentation, growth and how the placenta is doing. 

When I first heard about this, I was pretty upset but after talking to a family friend who is a nurse, I'm feeling a little better.


----------



## Sam_Star

Hello everyone!! :wave:
Sorry i havent posted in a few days my head has been swimming for some reason i just cant seem too concentrate!
Hope you are all coping with the heat i can honestly say i'm not!! :hissy:
I had a mild bout of food poisoning yesterday so i went to bed at 8pm and woke up at 8am - yet still had the cheek to sneak in a 2 hour nap this afternoon haha!!
Darren is out tonight camping with "the boys" (his friends lol) so i'm all alone - yay!! I honestly love my hubby but i really need a break from his fussing! 
I actually felt Elinors little leg earlier this evening :cloud9: it was the best feeling EVER i've never been able to feel little body parts before not on either of the boys it really was amazing!!


----------



## rubyrose

Elly, try not to worry, i see your from Canada so this might not be much comfort to you but in the UK most (I say most as i cant count for every trust in the UK) you get weighed only once at your first ever booking ininterview with your midwife early at 8 weeks and thats it! Plenty of people lose/stay the same weight at these stages and bubs is fine. My weight has been the same for agggess but baby is growing all well. I actually lost 2lbs last week prob due to heat as i havent been eating full 3 meals a day but baby is well, the fat has obv just come off me! 

Am sur your baby is all well and snuggled up xx


----------



## SoldiersWifey

Mimiso said:


> Jelr, you are so right about feeling guilty to tell them to just shove over, it is also quite cool her today but certainly not for cuddling (lol). Ladies have any of you had seriously swollen feet lately. My feet today are swollen to another level. Do you think it's anything to go to hospital for as just spoken with my sis and she reckons I should have it checked out. I dont have any headaches etc, am suspecting it could just be the heat?

I just called my mom about the same thing! It's actually cooled down for just a bit where I live, but my feet have swelled horribly. I've been fairly active during this pregnancy, and I've never had an issue with it. I have one that's swollen quite a bit more than the other and it's just gross! 

I don't know...? What are you doing about it?


----------



## earthangel

thanks for the welcome,the birth feels close yet far.
cant sleep at the moment and get fed up,but i am realy exited at same time :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Elly~ I noticed at my home scale I haven't put on a pound since 28weeks. My doctor has been out of town so I didn't go in b/c i HATE all the other ob/gyns.........sooo i'm curious to see what she thinks about this next week. I've never not gained weight b4..speically this far along.so i guess we'll see. Good luck at your scan! I'm sure bubs is fine. :) xx

Earthangel....nice of you to join us!:) ......I'm lost though....did they put your date further back..i thought you were like 3weeks ahead of me?!?!


----------



## elly75

Thanks!

Is the heat expected to break for you guys any time soon?


----------



## earthangel

i love this heat :)


----------



## Tsia

its been the hottest in the uk the last week than it has in the last three years apparently. Personally.. I am not feeling it.. I am well prepared with light bedding, fan and drinks, the odd shower etc.. I thought I would be a lot worse with it. \Even now- I have icecubes in my bedtime glass of milk! lol


----------



## earthangel

I dont even feel hot,I have always loved the heat though,was born in the hottest summer.
I feel for those who find the heat hard though,I am not so keen on winter but there we go :)


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys wellcome to the new ladys. 
the heat didnt dont get to me as long as i dnt over do things like i have been doing the last few days cnt seem to sit still need to clean the house lol even took oh palt away from him last night just befor he finished so i could clean it. 

think lucas is is a srang way this morning coz hes really hurting my low down like cramping pains. 

Got ruebens school report and it is brill they are really pleased with him and seid he has really come out of him self as he was eally shy when he started. the head teacher put that he is very plesnt and very helpfull will do any thing you ask him and is ansering ? in the hall when all the school is in there. so happy with my little man but worred that it will go down from here lol

have a good week end


----------



## Mary Jo

flippin eck, we fell onto page 2...

hope everyone is having a good day - I am at work so it's fair to say I would be having a better day if I wasn't!

and another cruddy night of sleep. or not sleep. went to bed 2am after getting in from work at 1.30am, slept till 5am, then NOTHING. eventually had a bath, and went back to bed only to fall asleep at 10.30am, when I had to get up for work at 11!

OH is out on the lash tonight, god only knows what time he'll be home (it's been ages since he went out so it's ok) but I can never sleep till he's back. 

ok. I'll stop moaning now. :D


----------



## Mimiso

SoldiersWifey said:


> Mimiso said:
> 
> 
> Jelr, you are so right about feeling guilty to tell them to just shove over, it is also quite cool her today but certainly not for cuddling (lol). Ladies have any of you had seriously swollen feet lately. My feet today are swollen to another level. Do you think it's anything to go to hospital for as just spoken with my sis and she reckons I should have it checked out. I dont have any headaches etc, am suspecting it could just be the heat?
> 
> I just called my mom about the same thing! It's actually cooled down for just a bit where I live, but my feet have swelled horribly. I've been fairly active during this pregnancy, and I've never had an issue with it. I have one that's swollen quite a bit more than the other and it's just gross!
> 
> I don't know...? What are you doing about it?Click to expand...

I thought I would wait and see, I read up about pre-eclampsia and woke up today with a puffy face, hands and feet and am still putting it down to heat although it also says to call NHS Direct if any of these symptoms are present. I have been monitoring baby's movements and they are ok - although she seems a bit quiet today. I am thinking that I might go to the Day assessment unit tonight though just to rule out high blood pressure. To say it looks gross is an understatement hun, my feet are absolutely horrendous. I've never had swollen feet in all my pregnancies, mind you my last two were winter babies. Are your fingers swollen too? Mine are - really awful. Are you going to go to check it out or you are ok


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Hi Everyone *:wave:

I haven't posted on _*Aug Mummies*_ in a while... Have been reading bits and pieces but really just lurking!:blush: So just said I'd come on and say hi :happydance: How is everyone doing?? *xx*

Hope all the _*swelling*_ goes down for you girls soon. I've had a little swelling on and off but nothing major. Although I did take my engagement ring off recently - I was afraid it'd get stuck :rofl: And also have a little high blood pressure at the mo' :( but there was no protein detected in my urine (thankfully) so not looking like pre-eclampsia, thank God!

The *heat* really has been a killer for me too. I'm finding it so hard to get my energy levels up with so much weight and being so hot all the time :dohh: I hate complaining but I just feel like I can't get anything done! And feel really dependant on my OH at the mo' :(

On a more positive note though - *YAY* for not long to go!!:happydance: I can't believe we're into July.. how exciting! I think among all the aches and pains that is pregnancy (lol), I really will miss my bump when it's gone! I love knowing there's a little person in there... and I'm *extra excited* about meeting her in person :yipee: 
I picked up a bag today (that I'm gonna use for hosp.) and it really opened my eyes as to how near the whole thing is!! I'll prob pack it tonight or tomorrow (and baby's bag too) and that will be me, more or less ready to go! Woo hoo!!

:hug:


----------



## earthangel

eaten better today,feeling good,babies are realy taking their aims at my sides,so my sides are aching...wierd feeling!
got more energy today too

hows you :)


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies, just popping in to say hello to all these lovely new people joining us :howdy: we're all good my end, little one wiggling as we speak. I think he has turned as his daily hiccups are now nice and low.


----------



## SoldiersWifey

Mimiso said:


> SoldiersWifey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimiso said:
> 
> 
> Jelr, you are so right about feeling guilty to tell them to just shove over, it is also quite cool her today but certainly not for cuddling (lol). Ladies have any of you had seriously swollen feet lately. My feet today are swollen to another level. Do you think it's anything to go to hospital for as just spoken with my sis and she reckons I should have it checked out. I dont have any headaches etc, am suspecting it could just be the heat?
> 
> I just called my mom about the same thing! It's actually cooled down for just a bit where I live, but my feet have swelled horribly. I've been fairly active during this pregnancy, and I've never had an issue with it. I have one that's swollen quite a bit more than the other and it's just gross!
> 
> I don't know...? What are you doing about it?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I would wait and see, I read up about pre-eclampsia and woke up today with a puffy face, hands and feet and am still putting it down to heat although it also says to call NHS Direct if any of these symptoms are present. I have been monitoring baby's movements and they are ok - although she seems a bit quiet today. I am thinking that I might go to the Day assessment unit tonight though just to rule out high blood pressure. To say it looks gross is an understatement hun, my feet are absolutely horrendous. I've never had swollen feet in all my pregnancies, mind you my last two were winter babies. Are your fingers swollen too? Mine are - really awful. Are you going to go to check it out or you are okClick to expand...

I actually called the doctor-on-call today because I'm starting to get a little worried. Only one of my feet/ankles is swollen and it's pretty severe. I can feel it jiggle when I walk and it almost feels like it's asleep. You know- that tingly feeling? That feeling has moved up my calf as the day has worn on. The doc agreed (by phone) that it was atypical for only one extremity to do this, but he didn't seem too worried. He told me the things to look for were pre-eclampsia or a blood clot?? He said my symptoms don't fit perfectly into either category, so if it gets worse go to the ER or wait until Monday and call my regular doctor. 
Now I'm just terrified that it's a blood clot! :cry: I'm usually not one to stress about such things, but this is so scary to me. 

My fingers and face are still normal, my other foot is still normal. It's just the one. I just don't know!


----------



## Vici

Morning ladies, hope you are all well. Not been on much over the weekend as DFs parents suprised us with a visit on Friday (they live about 200 miles away) so we've been spending time with them :D 

tmr - great news about Reuban hun, bet you are so so proud :D

Pippin - your LO has hiccups daily? Awww how cute, i've only felt them once :D

Sam - glad to see you're OK hun, apart from the yucky poisoning, hope you're all better soon :hugs: I know what you mean about having some time to yourself without the fussing :D

And welcome to all you other ladies, seems like we've had a big influx of members joining us even though you've been around for quite a while on BnB. Wishing you all a happy last few weeks of pregnancy :D


----------



## Mimiso

SoldiersWifey, I am sure that I read somewhere that if one foot is more swollen than the other that you should go to ER as sometimes that is one of the signs. Maybe go there today and dont wait till Monday because really both feet should be swollen. Actually even the pain in your calf was one of the indicators. (dont mean to scare you hun) Can you go to ER today just to put your mind at rest. I know that the wait can be pretty long but it is worth it in the end just so that you dont feel so worried. That doctor you spoke to seems to be off his head, how are you expected to look out for a blood clot? You will only know you have one if you get checked out or worse still collapse - very silly advice if you ask me. Last night I thought I would go to my local hospital because my feet had swollen up even more, but thankfully today they are a bit better. I am still monitoring the situation though. Good luck and keep us posted on what you do but please do consider getting it checked out today


----------



## earthangel

good morning everyone.

https://www.world-of-smilies.com/html/images/smilies/love/11_4_127v_1_.gif


----------



## Pippin

Thought it was time DH took some proper bump pictures not just me in the mirror, they haven't come out too bad. A nice reminder at the least.

33 weeks today :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9738.jpg
File size: 98.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_9760 - Version 2.jpg
File size: 101.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_9782 - Version 2.jpg
File size: 91.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_9750 - Version 2.jpg
File size: 98.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sam_Star

Thats one lovely bump pip!! xx


----------



## nuttymummy

lovely bump pictures pip!!! would look lovely in a pregnancy scrap book!!!!

speaking of scrap books.....have u started your yet cleck?? or at least finished ur holiday one? i havnt touched mine since :rofl: still need glue!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

yay! GORGEOUS pics, Pip :D You look awesome and radiant. 

AE has the hiccups every day as well, it can get quite tedious. Though I am not complaining ;) Just prefer the proper movements, the voluntary ones!

Vici, good to see you and hooray for surprise visits from family! I had my brother over for dinner on Wed, not really a surprise drop-in, as he lives in Norway, but because of that it's rare that I see him. Christmas was the last time, so it's the first he's seen me knowing I am pregnant. I think I was a bit of a shcok to him...

OH has annoyed me a bit today... see, he went out on the lash with an old friend last night, which I was ok about because said friend is a dad of 2 young boys and my OH needs to talk to his daddy friends, and also I was at work last night till 9 and not home till 10. Anyway, he had promised me he'd get the train home (he was going out in Richmond, where he is from, we live in SE London) and would be leaving the pub about 11 and home at 12.30 at the latest. That's fine but these things never have tended to go that way in the past so I was a teensy bit sceptical...

So. About 11pm I gets a call. Is it ok if he doesn't come home but stays at his mother's, to save him rushing for last trains, etc (she lives local to where they went out). I reluctantly said ok; I actually WAS ok because it saves me the worry of not knowing exactly when he'll be, and there have been instances where he's tried to get night buses, fallen asleep, ended up god knows where, got taxis, come home at 4am, 5am, called me to go out and get cash at 3am... suffice to say I don't relax till he gets home. So he is sparing me that at least. He doesn't go out drinking a lot but when he does he usually ends up saying he is never drinking again, either because he feels so bad or because he spent too much money trying to get home at some unholy hour. (I don't drink at all, quit 6 years ago; I don't stop him but we don't ever have alcohol in the house.)

Anyway. He got in this morning early, before 8am. Clearly still pretty drunk, came straight to bed and fell asleep, but not before telling me he hadn't been to his mother's at all! What had happened was: he finished with his friend at 2.30, then gone to check out the first train at some station. There he found this young girl, about 17, crying on the steps with some story about a fight with her boyfriend who she'd been staying withm and how he had her things and he'd broken her phone and she lived in Bournemouth and didn't know the area, no money, etc etc. He ended up persuading her to go WITH HIM back to the boyfriend's house (he apparently lived with his parents) to sort it out, or at least let her sleep there and sort it out in the morning. 

It all went ok - fortunately for him - but when he told me this I was livid! At that time of night, who KNOWS what situation you might be walking into? The boyfriend might have been angry (he wasn't), drunk (no), with a weapon, ANYTHING. And OH has me at home alone nearly 8 months pregnant with his baby! I swear, I'm not saying I would not have tried to help but there are ways to do that without putting yourself in potential danger and I said that to OH (because if this situation had been reversed, he'd be 100% more angry with me than I am now!!!) And he says "but you don't drink". So I'm like, aha, this is the crux, if HE hadn't been drunk, neither would he have got that involved. I think if it'd been me I'd have called the police and asked them to accompany her back to the boyfriend's, I'd NEVER have gone there myself.

Honestly, it's all very well playing the knight in shining armour or the good samaritan, but when it's 3am on a Saturday night in London AND you have options as to how to handle the situation, you don't go storming in, not while you have a fiance and baby on the way. 

I almost wish he hadn't told me all this! Oh, and he ended up deciding to sleep at the station till the first train. So about 3 hours in the end. When there was a perfectly good bed at his mum's just 20 mins walk away. Again, alcohol. Makes people do the weirdest things (and I know, I have no room to talk, I have done the same in my drinking days - slept in a graveyard once - but I didn't have responsibilities to anyone back then).

Am I wrong to be angry with him? I don't care about the sleeping rough bit, I think he's an idiot when there was no need, but the getting involved in someone else's domestic?

*shakes head*

Sorry that was so long, there wasn't really a shorter way of saying it... :)

Oh, and despite having the bed to myself and not having to worry about keeping him awake, I still had a bad night's sleep. STILL TOO HOT. :hissy:


----------



## overcomer79

so If I feel hiccups high, does that mean he is turned wrong? 

I still can't get anyone to tell me the position and I will be nearly 34 weeks next time I go to dr. Hopefully they will check then?


----------



## Mary Jo

OC, I don't know. I didn't think myself that there was any relation to where the hiccups are felt and where the baby is lying. I feel them very low down, very high up and all points in between. And I can't tell which way up he is, he's been all ways! Last time he was head down but I won't be surprised if he's been up and down a few times since.


----------



## Boothh

hi girls, not been online in a few days, so just checking in, :)
me and OH went to york yesterday it was nice id been looking forward to it for ages, 
the heat got to me though i had to keep sitting down every 5 or 10 minutes to rest, 
then we went in the castle museum, well i got over excited with these hula hoops in the garden, and you know that thing you can do were you sort of spin the hoop around your ankle and hop over it? 
well i did that, i wish i didnt i think iv pulled a muscle in the bottom of my bump i can hardly sit down and when i do i cant get up!
it feels better today but boy did it hurt, 
this weather is still really getting me down, it does seem to be cooling down here but its still so stuffy i just feel sticky and horrible constantly, 
hope everyones having a nice weekend :) 

im getting a new kitty tomorrow, my friends moved house and her new landlord doesnt allow pets so i said id have her cat, 
his name is Albus and he is 10months old! im so looking forward to having him cus he's so cute, i just hope he gets on with my mums cat Sam, but we will be taking him with us when we move out so hopefully they will get on ok for a few months :)


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for your lovely comments girls.

Sorry OH put himself in that position MJ I'd worry too especially with birth so close. I want my daddy whole please.

As for hiccups I worked out the part that makes me jump in the shoulders and back area then I work out where he is kicking me and that give me an idea of where he is. Remember they can still move around a lot too even still so don't panic just yet. But yes I'd say if they are by your ribs he's head up.


----------



## overcomer79

Booth!!! Congrats on the kitty named "Albus". It is funny when I read that because that is our dog's name!!!!!

So I have been having hot flashes and chills today and just over all feeling crappy. It is odd though because according to my thermometer, my temp is "normal".


----------



## ShadowRat

!!!!! MJ, I would be a million times more pissed off than you seem!!! 

He was a total idiot to do that at all: When you have responsibilities at home that are so important and so immediate, you just don't go getting yourself into such stupid situations! Hell, I'd be pissed off at the sleeping rough on its own! But I guess I am lucky cos my OH very very rarely drinks, and NEVER goes out with mates or anything like that. He did, back in his younger days (lol) just as I did back when I was fit and healthy and had no responsibilities. But surely things should be different now? 

Hmph. I'm mad at him for you. I hope you made him feel like a right tit, and I hope that once he sobered up he could see what a tit he had been and has told you he won't be doing it again. Bad enough whilst little AE is in your tummy, but once he is born and needs his daddy about I sure hope he remembers this little episode and doesn't make that sort of mistake again!! Bleagh!

Anywho, it's done now, so it's probably not worth holding a major grudge about it :hugs: At least now he has done the "going out" thing (for the last time?) before AE is born :winkwink:

:hugs:

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, and Pips, you look radiant honey :yipee: Those are definitely pictures to keep and show off once Sam is born :D xxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

ShadowRat said:


> !!!!! MJ, I would be a million times more pissed off than you seem!!!
> 
> He was a total idiot to do that at all: When you have responsibilities at home that are so important and so immediate, you just don't go getting yourself into such stupid situations! Hell, I'd be pissed off at the sleeping rough on its own! But I guess I am lucky cos my OH very very rarely drinks, and NEVER goes out with mates or anything like that. He did, back in his younger days (lol) just as I did back when I was fit and healthy and had no responsibilities. But surely things should be different now?
> 
> Hmph. I'm mad at him for you. I hope you made him feel like a right tit, and I hope that once he sobered up he could see what a tit he had been and has told you he won't be doing it again. Bad enough whilst little AE is in your tummy, but once he is born and needs his daddy about I sure hope he remembers this little episode and doesn't make that sort of mistake again!! Bleagh!
> 
> Anywho, it's done now, so it's probably not worth holding a major grudge about it :hugs: At least now he has done the "going out" thing (for the last time?) before AE is born :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Shadow xxx

:hug:

You are so right, things SHOULD be different now I am having our baby, but I certainly rubbed it in/harped on and on about it! Am not entirely sure he realises quite why I was so angry though, which puzzles me. I can only put it down to the sense of invincibility one gets when one has been drinking, but when sober, hindsight can usually see how faulty judgement can be when drunk, but he's either not admitting it or he doesn't feel it (which is a worry!)

He is normally a very very careful person, verging on the over-cautious; he ALWAYS reminds me to cross at the crossing when I go to the Co-op, three minutes away, you know, that sort of annoying over-protection. And I *know* for a fact he'd be furious with me if I did anything he might deem to be potentially dangerous. We had a conversation a week ago about motorbikes (his brother in law is getting one, even though is wife, OH's sister - the one who lost their first baby - is pregnant; OH thinks it is insane, that he'll end up killing himself and leaving sis and the baby alone) and about playing rugby (we both hope AE doesn't want to!), so he's very much a person who plays life safe. Apart from when he's been drinking. 

Anyway. All I can do is ask him not to do such a potentially stupid thing again, but all he sees is that it had a successful outcome, girl was back with boyfriend, boyfriend had apparently been upset and looking for her - though if he had I fail to see why he hadn't gone to the station, where else would she be???, so he still thinks he didn't do a bad/stupid thing. But it would have been me not him picking up the pieces if it had gone terribly wrong, me left with a baby to bring up alone, me left to explain why daddy is dead and never even met him... and I know it's all my fear etc saying this, but it's sadly not a totally unrealistic fear in this day and age. :(

I *think* this is the last night out before AE is here, one reason he went this week rather than next week or later was that I told him I wanted him not drinking in the few weeks before the birth, because it's my idea of a nightmare a) to not be able to get hold of him when I go into labour, b) for him to miss the birth or c) for him be drunk/hungover when I need him to be 100% with me. I told him this after reading joeyjo's thread the other week and he did take me seriously. :D

He's 34 and should have grown out of all this - all I can say is that it's a rare thing for him to go out now, and I hope being an actual dad rather than a potential one wil make him reprioritise if/when he is in a situation like that again. 

:)


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you're all OK :D Just been to my neices 6 and a 1/2 birthday party :rofl: She was born on xmas day and therefore has never been able to have a party with her friends so we had one today at a massive adventure playground thing, was fab :D

Pippin - your pics are fab, awesome bump :D

MJ - yeah it was lovely to see them :) Bet it was weird for your bro to see you with a bump :D TOTALLY see where you're coming from with your OH, i'd be furious too, what the hell was he thinking?!!

OC - I have only felt hiccups once and they were high up but my LO is in a perfect position :)

Boothh - oooo good luck with your new kitty :D And look after yourself girl, we're not as agile as we'd all like xx

Had another bout of dark shadows on my eyes tonight but its gone now (happened for about 2 hours last night too!) If it does it again, i think i best phone the MW in the morning :)


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi girls hope your all okay x
MJ grrr too OH from me!!!!
I haven't been doing alot over the past few days just sleeping i'm soooo tired for some reason!!


----------



## Vici

O and I went and rejoined my library today so I'm gonna be a book a holic for the next 7 weeks :D

Also got a bringing baby home book by Practical Parenting and its fab, been a great read already :D


----------



## Sam_Star

:shock: Ashley (ashnbump) has been induced!! 
I dont know anything but she updated her facebook with this.....


> Ashley Louise Irving has been induced. Baby will be here tonight, scared now x

Poor ashley xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Vici, I've been working my way through the parenting/baby/pregnancy books at my library :D - I went to Waterstones and Borders earlier on in the pregnancy and looked but there was SO much choice it overwhelmed me. Plus I was still very superstitious about buying things, any things, back then. So the library has been wonderful. On the go I have Supernanny's baby guide and a book by Steve Biddulph, Raising Babies (about why kids should not go to institutional childcare before the age of 3). I read one of his other books, Raising Boys, which my mum bought me, very very interesting.


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh, my, Ash, good luck! Wow, she is/was due the same day as me, it's scary to think of suddenly having my baby tonight... totally unprepared...

Hope it all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Goodness how far along was ashnbump? Could it be preeclampsia, can't think why else you'd get induced this early?


----------



## Vici

Hope all is well with Ash, hope to hear from her soon xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

She is 34+5, so 5 weeks, 2 days to go... and from her thread and her symptoms it seems she did have pre-eclampsia. Scary.


----------



## Pippin

Awww poor her but it's good that's she not that far off full term so little one will be fine I'm sure. Lots of :hugs: for her. x


----------



## Sam_Star

Sorry pip yes i think it was pre-eclamsia she spent the night in hospital a few days ago but her bloods were coming back normal while her urine was coming back with high levels of protien and her blood pressure was high. So they sent her home and asked her to do a 24 hr urine test which she did and hasn;'t got the results back because she woke up yesterday feeling really ill so she posted a thread in here and we all told her to go to the hospital but she waited ans saw her MW this morning who must have sent her straight there because that was the next update that she gave xx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon, makes it all very real doesn't it. A sign for all of us to just be aware of our own bodies. xxx


----------



## overcomer79

oh dear!!! :hugs: ash!!! I hope her and LO will be fine!!

Sam, thanks for the update. I guess it is good to know that facebook is a good way of updating you all.


----------



## Pippin

Guess she's the first August Mummy then :shock:


----------



## Mary Jo

I guess she will be, unless there's something some of the others aren't saying - cleck's been quiet lately... and where's Heidi? 

:)


----------



## overcomer79

Wow. I just don't know what to say. Our first official august mommy and it looks liek another september mommy is about to pop.


----------



## Pippin

Goodness your right haven't seen them for a while but I'm sure they have text buddies to alert us. They are probably just resting up, Heidi probably doesn't feel like doing anything. Cleckner maybe away if I remember rightly.


----------



## Pippin

September Mummies have had a pretty rough time of it in comparison to us with loss and prem births. Just thinking today how lucky we have been apart from a few nasty scares we have all held our babies in until now.


----------



## Mary Jo

Yes, I was thinking that, Pip, just thinking how we're all that few weeks further on than the September girls and how it makes such a difference, for the babies, a few pounds in weight, and I guess in terms of being a little bit more prepared (though I am *not* prepared, not practically and not mentally either!). But fingers crossed all their premature babies will be ok. It's so scary to keep reading about them... I guess I've been in denial that not everyone's baby will hang on till their due date, I've certainly given more thought to going overdue than giving birth before 37 weeks, myself.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hey ladies, I am back. 

I can not believe Ash was induced!!!! Oh my goodness I hope her and her LO are okay. 
I hope we get to here something soon.

I have to go back and re-read all the posts from what I missed. I was away with my OH for the weekend, talking things out and trying to be together. We had a really good time though and talked a lot and everything is okay. Thought I was going to end up in the hospital last night, we were....getting close this weekend and I think we did it toooo much. I was in so much pain and screaming with braxton hicks. We timed them out and called our doctor and didnt need to go in..but oh my lordy. Ouch. She has been moving alot and really active.

Hope you all are well, missed you and I am happy to be back, I missed my august mommies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Allllllsoooo under big news haha

I LOST MY MUCUS PLUG! I know, nothing tooo exciting, but I was super happy..it was nasty though......very..very nasty


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Hi Ladies *

*Pippin* - Just seen your bump pics and you look so neat hun! I feel totally huge after seeing your pics lol

*M.J.* - Sorry bout your OH annoying you! I totally understand why you're angry. My OH has done some silly stuff in the past - none quite that dangerous as such, but it really angers me. I can't understand (whether it be with or without drink) how some men can be so irresponsible and put themselves in harms way when they have partners/children at home waiting for them. Hopefully he'll listen to you and will think carefully about his actions if ever in a situation like that again! I'm sure he had good intentions and thought he was doing right at the time, but still doesn't excuse it I guess! Hope he treats you really nice to make up for it * xx*

Best wishes to _*ashnbump*_ - hope her & her LO are doing well!


I agree that we are very lucky to have gotton this far without our little ones making an appearance!

:dust: Lucky fairy dust for us all!!! May our _*August babies*_ arrive safely and be as healthy as can be! :dust:


----------



## xxCarolinexx

That IS big news Heidi!! Go you! It's kinda like reaching a milestone. You're body's getting ready for baby :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Thanks hon. I can not believe it. I called my doctor in a fit because I didnt know what was going on. It started out a little bit of brown goo and then BAM it kept coming for the whole day and the day after!!!!!!!!!!! As gross as it was, I was soo excited


----------



## xxCarolinexx

I would be so excited too!! :yipee:

It's definitely a step forward!!! *PROGRESS*:happydance:


----------



## elly75

Hey ladies! 

Oh my goodness about Ash. Good thoughts and prayers are being sent her way and for the little one too.

Congrats about the plug, Heidi. Progress indeed! :)

Little one's been kicking up a storm here just now as we finished supper.

May all of us have healthy and happy little ones. May we all stay healthy too. :)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Thanks ladies! <3

Glad to hear the LO is active for ya!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I made tiffin last night finally. We finished it tonight! Very yummy... and very bad for you! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oh that looks SUPER good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U8myplaydough

Hello, I'm new here. Just wanted to say I lost my plug with my first baby and it is nasty. But, now at 35 weeks I am having lots of hicks. Think it's the full moon???


----------



## tmr1234

pippin ~ ur bump is lovely

LUcas gets hiccups and i feel them high ish and i know he is haed down and very low so dnt think it means anything

heidi~ congrats on losing ur plug with my son i lost mine 4days befor i had him

A.F.M not alot going on with me got to have my bloods done today to see if i still need iron tablets. then got the m/wife on fri hopfully for the last time. Lucas is very low and keeps giving me a shooking feeling down there. 
hope every 1 else is doing good not long now 4weeks for me YAY!


----------



## Boothh

has anybody heard from ash? i saw her status on facebook last night but the computer crashed so i never got on here, 
hope shes okay, xx


----------



## nuttymummy

ooooo good luck to Ash!!!

hope everything is ok, our 2nd august mummy, or first 'official' august mummy!!

great news that everything is ok heidi....must be a night under the stars that did it! xx

hope everyone else is doing ok...cant believe we have all hung onto our little babies when others have been popping here there and everywhere!!


----------



## ShadowRat

ASH HAS POPPED!!!!!! :happydance:

Her Facebook status now says:



> Ashley Louise Irving and david have a beautiful little girl, 5weeks early, 4lb 5oz, and her name is Kara xx we are so proud, 15 hours in labor x

Our first OFFICIAL August baby!!!! Cleck, get your butt online and put a congratulations on the thread title :happydance:

How totally amazing, we're all getting there for REAL now girls!!!

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

omg I can't believe how exciting it is.... I can't wait till she can get on here and we can see some pics! I'll bet Kara is just GORGEOUS! 

:wohoo:


----------



## Vici

Awww, thats fab, congrats Ash and David :D xxxxx


----------



## nuttymummy

yay fab news!!!!!! cant wait for the pics!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Eeeep, just seen that Gabs is in with contractions too!! Will little Jack stay put a bit longer for us?? Keeping everything crossed that all is well for her xxx


----------



## tmr1234

OMG how scarry close is it congrats ash

iseen that gabs has gone in agane hope every thing is ok

shadow ur on the last box congrats hunny


----------



## Mary Jo

Yay! Congratulations Ash and welcome baby Kara! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks tmr, just saw that this morning myelf! Last box :happydance:

I have my consultant's appointment on Wednesday, hopefully he will tell me they will be inducing 2 weeks after that- I wonder how many more August mummies will have popped by then eh??!


----------



## Pippin

EEEk I hope I haven't jinxed us by my post that said we were super lucky compared to the Sept lot, good luck Gabs hope Jack stays put. Ash congrats :happydance:

I'm getting more and more worried about the birth everyday. I think I'm seriously getting a phobia about it. I keep thinking it would be easier t have a C section but I so don't want that. I looked at my book last night nd everyone looks like they are in so much pain and all dignity is lost. My DH is great but not sure he's going to be able to cope with it. Am I weird thinking I'd rather go this alone with just the strangers that are midwives and doctors?? I think I don't want my loved ones to see me in distress, is that odd?


----------



## Aunty E

rah rah rah rah! First official August Mummy! 

hey ladies, had busy weekend with moving furniture around - managed an entire three piece suite by myself (it has wheels, fret not) and am now very smug that my living room looks lovely. CT is now horrific, and physio appointment has been mucked up, so bit stressed about that, but Imogen has been kicking up a storm (into my diaphragm ouch) so at least she's ok. 

Discovery of the weekend - vibrating foot spa with cold water and some ice takes the swelling in my ankles down :)


----------



## Boothh

aw cant believe were starting already!
congrats to ash! x


----------



## Zoya

hello everyone..........was very quite last few weeks........but today :rofl:

I am gaining very fast since 2-3w and feeling so heavy........:dohh:........is others are also feeling same?

Pips I can understand your fear........i am also in same boat :rofl:

wohooooooooooo...........its now time for aug. mummies..............so exited.......good luck everyone.........:muaha::muaha:


----------



## kaygeebee

Congratulations Ash - and what a lovely name. Hope Kara is doing well - can't wait to hear all about her x

Goodness, it really is time now, isn't it? A friend of mine popped at the weekend (also induced 4 weeks early - due to Hellp syndrome - she was due at the end of July...... Ok I'm going to go and hide now!! This LO needs to stay tucked up for a few weeks yet ... we are so far away from being ready!!! :argh:


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies, I haven't been around for a number of weeks as hubby and I took some time off touring the south of uk (had a fab time) and had family over.

Totally wrecked now! only 5wks left at work though am thinking of reducing that to 3wks by adding on holidays as I cannot be bothered with work and have totally mentally tuned out!

Getting really excited about meeting our little LO soon.:happydance: 

Feel like a beached whale as getting off sofa and bed almost requires a hoist!

I'm so glad the weather has cooled down - thought I was gonna pass out last week!

Congrats Ash - first August mummy to start the ball rolling!! 
Looks like others are starting to show signs too.

Hope you are all doing well
Txx


----------



## Sam_Star

Awwww i cant believe we have our first official august mummy!! 
I'm a little worried about cleck!! She hasn't been online for a while - does she have a text buddy??


----------



## nuttymummy

didnt someone say cleck was away??? i knew her hubby was back but dont know how long for??


----------



## Jai_Jai

Ooooooh Congrats to Ash and David on baby Kara (beautiful name) I am glad all is well :hugs: - eeeek getting close this is scary!!!

Hope Jack stays put for Gabs!!

I agree not seen any posts from Cleck!!

I have so much to catch up on - was away this weekend visitng my sister and BIL with DF was fabulous :dance: 

I had some bad twinges in my left side - still getting them I rang mw though and she said prob just positioning but if is unbearable or regular then go in!!!


----------



## Mimiso

Congrats Ash


----------



## Vici

Not sure if she's away or not but her profile says last online at 1:27am yesterday monring (UK time) :)

I have my first antenatal class tonight, can't wait :D


----------



## overcomer79

Wow first official august mommy!!! 

Now I am getting totally freaked out!

Congrats Ash!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh ladies we went over 3000 posts!! :D


----------



## Gabrielle

Congrats Ash! That's exciting and though she's small I'm sure she will do well at 34 week gestation. I had a 34wker and he was out and doing well in two weeks!:) Good luck babe thinking of you both and hope you and Kara are doing well! Can't wait for pics.

Well girls I posted a thread to update...but my gosh I can't believe this baby. Well this uterus i should say! Jack seems content in there but its his home that is acting up! haha. I'm just so sick of being on all these meds and bedrest and then getting worse meds and being stuck there. I want it to end..........soon with a nice healthy full term baby! All these close calls..specially last night I was kinda just like lets do this already b/c its so fustrating, but of course keeping him in is better then being out right now. Ugh sorry for blabbing. I'm goin to see my doctor today as she's been away so we'll see how that goes. 

I hope you all had a great weekend and wow August is right around the corner!

Shadow YAY for last box.........when will you be induced, do you know?


----------



## Aunty E

Still no details on the system = still no physio appointment. All they need to do is agree that I have carpal tunnel syndrome and give me the wretched splints so I have an outside chance of regaining some feeling in my hands before I give birth. 

And breathe.


----------



## smith87999

Vici said:


> HeidiLSparks said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you do have a big baby Vici haha, geez!!!!!!!! I thought Caylee was big, we had another scan yesterday and she is in 59%. So he said instead of her head being shaped like a football, its totally round and that she should only weigh between 7 to 8 pounds. They thought she was going to be HUGE, come to find out, she is not huge....:/ I guess it took them 3 SCANS to figure that one out...awesome huh? It just means you have one healthy big baby haha. More to love!!!!!!!!!!!! <3
> 
> lol, I don't really understand the centiles but on my notes it says >95centile?! Good news on Caylee tho :)Click to expand...

I haven't read through all the posts yet... so someone might have already talked about this..

the percentages mean.... 95 percentile... 95% of babies your babies age measure below your baby at the same age...

When you have the baby they will continue to measure in terms of percentiles.. so if your child is weighing in the 55th percentile... 45% of babies the exact same age are bigger and 55% of them are smaller than your baby...
Does that make sense.... kinda takes a while... :lol:


----------



## nuttymummy

my bubs is back to back :(
its about time this little miss behaved!!! :rofl:

i read your thread Gabs...hope your ok and you manage to hold on for at least 3 more weeks xxxxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Woohooo for ASH! That is sooo exciting. Our first little baby. :D :D :D I hope they are doing well.

Hope the LO stays put Gabs and hope you are feeling okay! :hugs:


----------



## smith87999

Gabs... glad that Jack is staying put even a little longer... every day helps as your well know... :hugs:

Congrats to Ash... very exciting... at 35 weeks she should be able to go home with them fairly soon....:yipee:

Who is going to be next.... ??????


----------



## smith87999

Heidi.. how was your camping trip?


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks Gabs, I'll know on Wednesday when I'm being induced I think, but I am hoping it will be on or before 23rd July ish... Will let you girls know as soon as they tell me :)
Hope you can rest a bit Gabs, I really feel for you honey on all those pukey meds and everything :( But you're right, if you can give Jack just a couple more weeks in there then things will be much smoother for you when he arrives. I hope things go okay for you honey :hugs:

Nutty, bummer about your little lady being in an awkward position!! Do you have a birthing ball? Lots of all-fours stuff, I'd say!! Do you sleep on your side? I hope she can wiggle into a better position, it sure would not be fun to have a back-to-back labour :shock:

Aunty E, what's wrong with them eh?! "The system" I mean... For gawd's sake, you're clearly struggling, why can't they sort you out already?? Grrr. I really hope they get their acts together soon and can help you to deal with that nasty CT. In the meantime, take it easy on all that furniture moving missy!!

:hugs:

Shadow xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

It was good! We decided to stay at his mothers house (the wicked witch of the west) because me and camping right now = no good haha. But we left town for the weekend and went out with our friends for the 4th and had a BBQ and spent a lot of alone time together :). It was really nice! Lost my mucus plug while at his moms house, and my OH was so disgusted lmao. He had no clue what was going on and all he could say was it looked like big foot blew his nose in my underwear haha :D. I was super happy though. We are really working on being a team right now..standing together instead of against one another.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Shadow you better let us know when you are being induced for sure!!!!! :D


----------



## nuttymummy

no havnt got a birthing ball.....ill just have to lean over everything! lol...yeah definitely dont want a back to back labour....ESPECIALLY as i want to try a birth with no pain relief this time!! thats wouldnt be fun! yeah i sleep on my side most of the time xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Heidi, I'm so glad things are going better with your OH :D He obviously just had one of those freaking-out-men moments!! I'm sure he will be well past all of that once little Caylee has arrived :happydance:

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

HeidiLSparks said:


> Shadow you better let us know when you are being induced for sure!!!!! :D

:winkwink: But of course!! And what about you? Any news on your big little lady and possible induction yet? xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Yeah, he said he was just scared and it didnt help that his mother was saying things as well. Still not an excuse for me, but...it was better than nothing. Still something we will need to work at. 

At our last scan last week, Caylee was not as big as the other scans showed! I was like..say what? My regular doctor came back and did the scan, as I had to have this other doctor (a woman) take over while he was on vacation and she is the one who said that my baby was huge with the 3 scans she did. But now Caylee only weighs about 5 to 6 pounds and is healthy and not super big. She is right on target. :/
So he still said with how I am carrying and how big I have gotten and how much she is pushing down and the amount of pain I have been in, he does want to induce at 39 weeks....which is soon....eeeeeeekkkk. Makes me nervous. I was dilated to 2 and 75% effaced at my appt last week and my doctor is on vacation again this week, so I will see him on the 15th to see how far along I have come. I lost my mucus plug though, so maybe she will come on her own time :) I have been having bad braxton hicks...so we will see


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm, that's a bit confusing isn't it Heidi?! :saywhat: She shrank then?! 
I know that the scans can only give an estimate, though: I guess the last doc was just a bit overzealous with measurements and estimations!!

If you're induced at about 39 weeks and me at about 38 weeks, we'll probably be popping at about the same time!! It IS soon, isn't it?! Eeeeeppp....

I can't wait to have my little man, but have been watching labour videos and things lately and.... :shock: I sure hope I can do that when the time comes!!!

xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I dont think she shrank, I think that doctor is a whack job. I was so mad.


----------



## nuttymummy

oooo exciting heidi!!! luckily we'll have some more august mummies soon!!!! cant wait!


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls. Sorry I've been MIA. I just had a three day weekend with DH for the fourth of july! I'm so sorry to those of you that were worried. :hugs::hugs: I can't believe in the time I was gone we had our first august mummy baby!!!!

I put her name in the title, but am not too sure on how I should label her name on the actual list. Maybe just the date of the birth along with her LO's name?! 

And welcome to the new girls that are coming in here. If you could send me a PM and let me know your information, that would be super helpful to get your name put on the list!! :happydance:


----------



## nuttymummy

ooo yes birth date and name would be fab next to name...maybe a weight too if its known?
i cant wait to see lots of updates on first page!!!

welcome back too cleck!! did u have a good time?


----------



## cleckner04

Well I started a complete separate list for new arrivals! :happydance: American's don't write dates the same way as girls in the UK though so I actually wrote out the month instead of just numbers. :rofl: And I don't know Kara's middle name, otherwise I'd post that too. Should I put weight as well?! I guess that's a good idea! I'm just so excited that we have our first girl that has popped! :happydance: I hope they are doing well.

Yes Nutty, I had a great weekend!! Thanks so much for asking. We went to a baseball game on Friday night and watched fireworks at the end of it. Although the only awful thing that I still can't believe happened was there was this little baby right beside us. And I kept smiling and making faces at her and she'd just stare and smile. Well not long into the game, a foul ball went into our section and the baby got hit in the leg! It was awful! :cry::cry: They left with her because she was screaming so hard but came back later and she was okay. Just had a huge scare and probably a huge bruise. I feel so bad for her! 

On Saturday we swam alot of the day and than went for more fireworks that night. And all day Sunday we cuddled on the couch watching Lost. :rofl: We recently bought the first two seasons and we are now working on the second season. :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Heidi....OMG your almost done! eeks how exciting!!! Glad your camping trip went well and you and hubby are working things out!:) Fingers crossed she comes on her own!

Cleck glad to have you back!:) We missed you. 

So girls...I went to the doctor and baby is doing fine. She put me on the monitor and he looked good and no contractions. She then checked me and said no change since last night but she could feel pressure on my cervix big time. I said well i know he's breech. So she measured my tummy and said I'm measuring at about 33 weeks....so a week ahead of time. She also stressed i do the glucose test....still havent done it. She said its not bad that he's a week ahead b/c he'll be here soon she thinks. I know at my 28wks scan he was measuring 3lbs and 10z and was in the 63% tile. BIG BOY! lol. She then went to do a quick scan to check on if baby was breech and just to make sure he was alright in there. We were looking around and she goes hmm your right he is breech...but then we couldnt find the head........FINALLY she found and looked at me and said...wow he turned overnight and honey, his head is right on top of your vagina! LOL..........she said i really better be careful. EEKS that makes me nervous! 
He turned head down and putting pressure on cervix...so if i contract again we could be in trouble! So that was my eventful morning but at least i'm not contracting. I go back in three days for a NST and a check. 
She also sent a culture for a UA/ and Bacterial swab.


----------



## nuttymummy

awww that poor little girl!!!

sounds like u had a lovely weekend....with lots of fireworks!!!
lol everyone was wondering where u had got too and if u were in labour or not :rofl:

did u take ashnbump off the due date list?? i cant find her under what date she was due?
take a look at the other threads....june etc. n see how theyve done it.
sometimes its good to scroll thru the due dates n see what date they actually popped.

Not sure about her middle name....dont think theres been an update since??
how do u write the dates cleck? we put day/month/year....do u swap the month n day around?


----------



## U8myplaydough

Hey Shadow,

We have the same due date!!! August 6th!! Are you having a boy or girl? I"m having a boy.


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Hey all :wave:

Just catching up....

*u8myplaydough* - Welcome to Aug Mummies!:happydance: When are you due hun? xx

*ashnbump* - Yay! HUGE congratulations on your precious little girl!:cloud9: Kara is a lovely name! Hope you are both doing well :happydance:

*Gabs* - Glad lil Jack is still staying put! Sorry you're having to go though all that :( I can understand your frustration! Big hugs :hugs:

*Vici* - Good luck at your antenatal class tonight! Hopefully you will find it useful!

*Shadow* - Good luck tomorrow on getting your date! I'd say you are major excited! :yipee: You will finally know your lil man's date of birth, wow! Keep us posted!!! *xx*


Hope you are all enjoying your day! I walked the feet off myself in the shops earlier so I'm wrecked!:sleep: And had a horrible sleep last night (or LACK of it should I say :rofl:) *yawn*! So I'm exrta tired today! 

This has probably been discussed loads of times but I didn't wanna backtrack through a gazillion posts lol.. have you all got your hospital bags packed at this point?? I've finally done mine but still have to do baby's and add toiletries etc. to my own.

Anyways, talk soon..

:hug:


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> did u take ashnbump off the due date list?? i cant find her under what date she was due?
> take a look at the other threads....june etc. n see how theyve done it.
> sometimes its good to scroll thru the due dates n see what date they actually popped.
> 
> Not sure about her middle name....dont think theres been an update since??
> how do u write the dates cleck? we put day/month/year....do u swap the month n day around?

Yeah I took her off the due date list. She was due the 11th. Should I just leave her name under the eleventh with the info?! hehe. I keep adjusting it all. 

Yeah we write the month-date-year. So 7/5/09 would be how I would put it but you girls would read it differently. I know I get confused sometimes when you girls write dates until I remember that it is the opposite and I have to flip it. :rofl:


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Lol, just noticed we posted at the same time U8myplaydough! Congrats on expecting your little boy! I'm due the day after you with a girl! *xx*


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Sounds like you had a great time Cleck! :D Glad you got to spend some good time with the DH. Always much needed.

Thats good that baby is doing well Gab! :D At least the baby is head down now, pushing on the HOOOOHAAA haha. Be careful now woman..Dont want to bottom out haha


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah, it would be good to leave her name under the eleventh with the info there....BUT we also have ur new list which no-on else has!! we get to see at a glance with that who popped in what order!!! so leave ur new list up (its a brill idea) but maybe leave all our names under our due date with the daye we popped so other people who are due around the same date can see when other popped IYKWIM???
i dont make much sense do i!! lol


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl::rofl: Now you have me fiddling with it all Nutty.


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol thanks heidi...your too funny. BUt honestly I rather him be breech, specially b/c i'm having a c section. Now I"m afraid if i contract he'll just fall out! lol


----------



## nuttymummy

LMAO...ive just noticed u updated an took ur new list off :rofl: sorry!! im such a pain.....its my fault for being a perfectionist with sum things....it can be so annoying sometimes!!!

just fiddle with it till u think its right xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol......Nutty, i agree. I think to see when people were actually due and when they popped.......

So cleck like nutty said, just go to the 11th, put ash back...and then in () write her date she had bubs!....make sense? hehe


----------



## ShadowRat

U8myplaydough said:


> Hey Shadow,
> 
> We have the same due date!!! August 6th!! Are you having a boy or girl? I"m having a boy.

:wave: Hey honey :D Welcome to the group! Yes, I'm due on the 6th too, but I think my little man will be here before the last week of July cos I'm (hopefully) being induced at 38 weeks :D And that answers your other question: I'm having a boy! We're naming him Vincent, do you have any name ideas?? Fancy sharing? :D

Thanks Caroline! It's Wednesday we find out, but yes, we are very excited to know for sure :)

Gabs, glad to hear Jack isn't breech any more, especially if he is gonna decide to arrive before your scheduled C Section, if you end up delivering him naturally (is that possible? Were your other two natural or C section?) then it's much better than he's not breech. But eeeep that sounds scary about him being RIGHT over your vagina!!! Be careful for sure!!!

Shadow xxx


----------



## cleckner04

I'm the exact same way about things being perfect. :rofl: That's why I redo our list all the time to make sure it's just right. And added our 'stats' and such. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol sorry for being such a pain!!!

gabs....i think u might give birth naturally with that being said...but how long do u think youll last?


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. I'm thinking there will just be two lists in the main post. :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Gabby... that is good that he is head down... but lets just hope he stays put a bit longer... LOL

Cleckner... glad you had a good weekend.... and some much needed time with DH... I always love to get the quality time with them...

So I am 35 weeks now... and I really need to sort through all my stuff for the baby... this week I will get it all done... wash the carseat and all...:lol:

Last thursday I went shopping at costco for our camping trip and lifting all the heavy boxes kept giving me contractions.... It made for a long shopping trip... :sleep:

My DH is marrying his sister on the 18th of this month... we have to travel 5 hours to get there... I will be 37 weeks and that is when I had my second baby... I am getting a bit nervous now... will have to talk to dr this week about hospital down there and OB in the area just in case :shock:....

Does anyone else feel like LO is getting really big in there? It feels like my LO is going to come right out through my skin!!!!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol i think its all us 'creative' lot who are perfectionists!!! i cant leave a cake alone till i think its right....people say its perfect...what u worrying about, and im still leant round the back of it fiddling with icing and decorations :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Smith I just read 'my DH is marrying his sister' and I burst out laughing. :rofl: Is he an ordained minister or something?


----------



## nuttymummy

cleckner04 said:


> Smith I just read 'my DH is marrying his sister' and I burst out laughing. :rofl: Is he an ordained minister or something?

i did the same thing...i kept reading it n reading it lol

cleck ur first page is now perfect lol....a list of order how we popped, and the original due date list with the pop date in () xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Smith I just read 'my DH is marrying his sister' and I burst out laughing. :rofl: Is he an ordained minister or something?

Me too!!! I was like "eh?! That's one progressive family, for sure!!!" :rofl:

Laura, I totally agree with you about baby trying to break free!!! For the first time this evening OH saw Vince at full throttle trying to claw his way out!!! :rofl: He seems SO big and strong in there, and is NOT afraid to let us know that he has no space left!! His movements are soooo strong and forceful now, makes me think he is gonna be a real stroppy teenager some day :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> cleck ur first page is now perfect lol....a list of order how we popped, and the original due date list with the pop date in () xxx

:rofl: I'm glad you approve.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I know, it made me giggle when I read that too haha. I was like "I wonder if he is a minister?" 

I feel like Caylee is a lion in a mouse cage. Her butt is always pushing out agaisnt the front of my belly and its like....jeez little one, move the badonkadonk. 

On a side note, I have officially gave into my first real pregnancy craving...I went out and bought a box of airhead candy....and I have been eating one after the other....gives me such bad heartburn haha


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Smith I just read 'my DH is marrying his sister' and I burst out laughing. :rofl: Is he an ordained minister or something?

me too :rofl: I guess he's the minister or official :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol Laura...that was too funny your DH marrying your sister. I think i read it like 5 times and wondered if DH meant something else? lol......ASSUMING he's a ministor or something..you MUST clarify! haha

I agree baby feels like he is TOO Big to be in there!!! There feels like no room and I'm only 32 weeks!...well measuring at 33 but whatever. 

And girls I have to have a c section.......my doctor wont delievery vaginally. b/c of my heart complication and my history of hemmorage REAL bad after I had owen. and also had Septic Pelvic Thrombophlebitis.....

I've had one natural birth with owen and then a c section with Gavin. She said she won't but I could try to find a doctor to do a VBAC....but she doubts many will, maybe one in our hospital....

SOOOOOO I DONT want him head down. lol. it was nice to have him breech b/c his head wasnt pushing on cervix so if i contract I'm probably not going to get to the hospital in time! and I"M NOT calling the ambulance....lol I work for them. haha! 

I have no clue when he'll come, it could be days or weeks who knows. lol something i can't predict and I'll take as many days as i can get. hehe


----------



## smith87999

cleckner04 said:


> Smith I just read 'my DH is marrying his sister' and I burst out laughing. :rofl: Is he an ordained minister or something?

:rofl: :rofl:... that is funny... I didn't even think about that when I wrote it...:rofl:... you are right... I should have written that he is going to be performing the ceremony for her...she asked him to and he got certified online...:rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Girls....do any of you know...how engaged baby is, if he is head right on top of my vagina? lol.....she didnt say and i'm curious???


----------



## ShadowRat

Not sure Gabs, but that would seem to imply that he is at least partially engaged wouldn't it? Maybe you could look it up online?


----------



## smith87999

Gabrielle said:


> Girls....do any of you know...how engaged baby is, if he is head right on top of my vagina? lol.....she didnt say and i'm curious???



Gabby ... I am not sure... I would think that would mean pretty low though... Are you on strict bed rest now?


----------



## Gabrielle

Sorry TMI..but just went to bathrom and I had lots of bloody snot discharge all over and I feel like I'm leaking alil. Can i assume it's from getting my cervix checked!!!!! Also I had Nitratest paper to test waters...and i rubbed the discharge on the paper and it had a PH of 6.5...I hope everythings okay.


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks girls. She just said she couldnt find his head b/c she said at 32 weeks it should be where she was looking and then she put the probe way down like by my top of my vagina..and said OH there's his head...she said back by your vagina...lol? I'm confused.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hope everything is ok Gab!


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock: hope it's all ok Gabs... If you get very worried, phone them right away!! You of all people should not be left guessing, you have so much going on! I hope it's nothing...


Cleck, nice job on the front page :) But I noticed that the latest big hit for our new group name "Lion Cubs" isn't on there anywhere :cry: We loooove Lion Cubs, and Nutty's super cute logo :happydance: 

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/cubs.jpg

Maybe you could put that on there too, just to show it off and stuff? :D

xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Sorry Shadow. I didn't even see the discussion on Lion Cubs. There was too much to catch up on that I just skimmed through. I'll add it now.


----------



## smith87999

I think I would call if I were you Gabs... just to be on the safe side...


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Sorry Shadow. I didn't even see the discussion on Lion Cubs. There was too much to catch up on that I just skimmed through. I'll add it now.

:hugs: you're a star Cleck :winkwink: Are you regretting taking that front page on yet?? Hehehe we are such a picky bunch!!!


----------



## smith87999

I missed it too.. is there an official "Lion Cubs" thread now?


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm not contracting but just very crampy. I'm laying down and if the cramps dont stop I'll call. And I'll make sure theres no more bleeding.


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Shadow. I didn't even see the discussion on Lion Cubs. There was too much to catch up on that I just skimmed through. I'll add it now.
> 
> :hugs: you're a star Cleck :winkwink: Are you regretting taking that front page on yet?? Hehehe we are such a picky bunch!!!Click to expand...

Nah I don't regret it a bit. Gives me something to do. :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

smith87999 said:


> I missed it too.. is there an official "Lion Cubs" thread now?

Not yet, but maybe we should start one soon eh?? I haven't even checked out the "mums and babies" bit of the forum, but I will do now!! I can't wait for that bit! :happydance:

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh it is so exciting in the toddler and baby groups bit!! Apparently there was talk of them splitting it into "baby club" and "toddler and preschool" which would be good. It doesn't look like there are too many "clubs" within that forum though, like June mum and baby or July mum and baby or anything... Maybe we're the first ones to do it?? 
That's ok though! I think it'll be really special to stay together as a group after our little ones are born (those of us who find the time to still post on BnB anyway!!!)

xx


----------



## nuttymummy

i thought that shadow...i couldnt see any 'clubs' as such.


----------



## cleckner04

I believe there is a club section on this forum. 'BnB Groups'..That is probably the most appropriate place for us to have our club.


----------



## ShadowRat

Ahhhh yes, that's better Cleck!!! LOL we might've looked like right wallies if we'd started our group in the other bit eh?! :rofl: 
But the mum and baby bit does look very helpful too, lots of interesting threads in there that I'm sure we will all be needing soon!! 

Here's a link to the BnB Groups bit for those who fancy checking it out...

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/

I'm liking the "let's get skinny" thread LOL I think I'll be needing that one once Vince is born!! Who's with me?!?

P.S. Gabs, how you feeling honey? Still crampy? Any more discharge? Maybe Laura is right sweetie, might be worth giving them a call if you're still feeling weird...

:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm okay. Just cramping...like period cramps. I took another strip of paper and tested my discharge from up in my woo ha...and the paper turns from yellow to a green. yellow is a ph of 4 and blue is a ph of 7.5.....mines around 6 to 6.5? Idk if that means I should call or what.


----------



## ShadowRat

:shrug: Sorry honey, I have no clue about that sort of thing. Did they give you the testing paper? Did they say what to do when you test, if it shows a certain result or whatever??


----------



## smith87999

OMG... this baby feels like it is getting right down in there... pressure feeling down there.. really pressing on the bladder... anyone else feeling like baby could just fall out they are so low?


----------



## nuttymummy

i have NO idea about these paper thing Gabs...BUT from school i remember green being good??

blue is alkaline...green is in the middle n perfect....ranging up to red which is acidic.
BUT i dont know what these papers are your talking about so my comment is totally useless :rofl:

it seems to be a good sign though?


----------



## Gabrielle

ShadowRat said:


> :shrug: Sorry honey, I have no clue about that sort of thing. Did they give you the testing paper? Did they say what to do when you test, if it shows a certain result or whatever??

Erm.....NO. I had some awhile ago that I got from work. It's the same exact testing paper they use. 

Yesterday they tested to make sure and she said the paper didnt change color at all. As far as I've read if your fluids are leaking then the paper will react and change color..b/c it's alkaline based and your vagina is acidic like urine. Soooooo Idk. I think i'll just wait and see and if i notic leaking when standing up I'll test and then call.

Dont want to tell them I am testing....haha they will laugh at me. Even though i know they have given test strips out before.


----------



## ShadowRat

:cloud9: Check out the June Bugs' mum and baby club first page! It's totally gorgeous, their list and their little blinkie bug! :cloud9:

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/135638-june-bugs-graduates-thread.html


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Ah there is this certain poster on this board who drives me bonkers. I seriously want to reach out from my computer screen to hers and smack her and then continue with my day. :/ If I have to read or see one more post about "Oh Im so fat" "Oh I cant do this" "Oh I want my bump to stay small!" "Oh my what now" I will freak. I got angry and replied to her stupid post in the bump picture section but for the love of mary and martha....someone shut that girl up. (sorry...rant over)


----------



## ShadowRat

HeidiLSparks said:


> Ah there is this certain poster on this board who drives me bonkers. I seriously want to reach out from my computer screen to hers and smack her and then continue with my day. :/ If I have to read or see one more post about "Oh Im so fat" "Oh I cant do this" "Oh I want my bump to stay small!" "Oh my what now" I will freak. I got angry and replied to her stupid post in the bump picture section but for the love of mary and martha....someone shut that girl up. (sorry...rant over)

:rofl:

*hunts for the culprit*

You've got me intrigued now!! LOL


----------



## nuttymummy

*wonders who the annoying poster is :)*


----------



## ShadowRat

Ahhh, I see :rofl:

Yes Heidi, I must say, I've had that thought before now too... *checks to see if she is remembering correctly about an old thread this girl started* ...


----------



## ShadowRat

HeidiLSparks said:


> We are pregnant...gaining 35 pounds isnt bad at all. We eat when our baby and us are hungry. It doesnt mean we are all huge hippos and should all be smacked with a stick for eating. We are growing HUMANS inside of us....it is normal to gain weight. I would rather fatten up my baby then sit and worry about what I look like...I could careless if I have cankles, stretch marks, and a "roo pouch"..as long as that baby is healthy that is all that matters to me.

very well said, I must say :winkwink:


----------



## nuttymummy

hee hee i have a roo pouch :)


----------



## Gabrielle

I couldnt agree more Heidi! Alot of people make comments, specially family about how big i am and whats fat that shouldnt be ..and I always say, I'm pregnant what do you think i should look like? I dont care if i get fat all over, I'm suppose to and I eat whatever i want. I will lose it and i dont look like this when i'm not so whats the big deal! grrrrrr

People I tell ya!

Btw.....cramps seem better for now.:)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha thanks. It's like for the love of god woman, shut up. I had a roo pouch BEFORE I got pregnant lmao and I cant wait to see it after she is born :p We are mothers, time to be a tad less selfish.....and stop caring about how big you are when we all saw her bump picture...she probably weighs as much as I did when I was 3 months pregnant haha

Glad you are feeling better hon!!


----------



## smith87999

Gabrielle said:


> I'm okay. Just cramping...like period cramps. I took another strip of paper and tested my discharge from up in my woo ha...and the paper turns from yellow to a green. yellow is a ph of 4 and blue is a ph of 7.5.....mines around 6 to 6.5? Idk if that means I should call or what.

Gabby... from what I could find online... anything above 7 could mean your water has broken... also one girl wrote that her dr. told her the strip should be very blue... (whatever that means....) :lol:

Also everywhere I looked it said pH strips give a lot of false positives.. good luck hun.. hope the cramping goes away...


----------



## nuttymummy

heidi couldnt agree more....i eat like a horse :rofl: OH says im eating him out of house n home! i eat all the time and dont even know how much weight ive put on coz i dont even weigh myself coz i dont care if im as big as a house anymore!!

loving the fact u gave a kick ass post.....most would just take it in and leave it at that. u go girl!! xxx


----------



## philly_bear24

Can't believe I forgot to post in this thread! DUH!

I'm due on 29th August and I'm having a little GIRLLL :):)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Welcome over :D


----------



## Gabrielle

nuttymummy said:


> heidi couldnt agree more....i eat like a horse :rofl: OH says im eating him out of house n home! i eat all the time and dont even know how much weight ive put on coz i dont even weigh myself coz i dont care if im as big as a house anymore!!
> 
> loving the fact u gave a kick ass post.....most would just take it in and leave it at that. u go girl!! xxx

:rofl: my hubby says the same thing..and says he can't afford to feed me anymore. Lol he always asks me what are you doin" when he calls, and I'm like.....eating.....haha! :) 

I honestly dont care how much weight i gain, I think pregnancy is amazing and gaining weight is good! And i love taking advantage of eating anything in sight.:rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol he cant keep up with buying food for me....sometimes he nips into a garage on the way to work n comes back with food for me :rofl:


----------



## joeyjo

I'm not too fussed about gaining weight but have been REALLY surprised by how strict my doc has been. I started at a UK size 8-10 so It wasn't as if I was big yet my doc wanted me to gain just 10kg and certainly not more than 12. He weighs me every visit and only really shut up when I preempted his comments last time saying that I knew I'd gained right at his top end but I didn't care coz I was active every day, had walked 4miles both days that weekend (at 34weeks) and swam 4 times a week etc etc...

What gets me is that I have gained all this weight etc and still my bump measures 4-5 weeks small, the scans show bub is measuring above average so it really does show that the size of the bump means very little.

Weight gain is not important to me, other than the fact that I never wanted to gain so much that it made a significant impact on my general activity levels coz i want to be as fit and healthy as poss to enable me to do as much as poss for my baby post partum. I do realise there are a lot of other things other than xs weight gain that influence this too though including other conditions e.g. spd, needing a section etc etc


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL I hadn't even read your last few replies and I have literally just sent OH to the corner shop to buy some cereals for me to scoff!!! I had a proper dinner and everything, but it just doesn't cut it any more! Baby needs fooooood, damn it! :rofl:

I totally agree, who gives a damn how much you put on during pregnancy (as long as you're not risking your health or the health of your baby of course). We can all have fun kicking each other's butts when our LOs are born to get slim and sexy again :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

joeyjo said:


> Weight gain is not important to me, other than the fact that I never wanted to gain so much that it made a significant impact on my general activity levels coz i want to be as fit and healthy as poss to enable me to do as much as poss for my baby post partum.

...totally :thumbup:


----------



## rubyrose

Hey philly, we have the same due date!


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay found the best answer to my ?...FINALLY!

Findings on Nitrazine Paper (be aware of the possibility of false readings):
&#8226; Probably membranes are not ruptured:
o Yellow &#8211; pH 5.0
o Olive &#8211; pH 5.5
o Olive-green &#8211; pH 6.0

&#8226; Probably membranes are ruptured:
o Blue &#8211; Green &#8211; pH 6.5
o Blue &#8211;grey &#8211; pH 7.0

&#8226; May be due to blood or cervical mucous:
o Deep blue &#8211; pH 7.5
AMNIOTEST® - Follow manufacturer&#8217;s instructions.
So I'm kinda on the borderline....from a 6 to 6.5.....but yesterday was def a 4.....so I'll wait and see! Thanks girls!


----------



## joeyjo

ShadowRat said:


> LOL I hadn't even read your last few replies and I have literally just sent OH to the corner shop to buy some cereals for me to scoff!!! I had a proper dinner and everything, but it just doesn't cut it any more! Baby needs fooooood, damn it! :rofl:
> 
> I totally agree, who gives a damn how much you put on during pregnancy (as long as you're not risking your health or the health of your baby of course). We can all have fun kicking each other's butts when our LOs are born to get slim and sexy again :rofl:

I ate so much cereal when i got home from work I made myself feel ill trying to stuff my dinner in on top but it was so yummy!!
Didn't quite manage it tho' :rofl::rofl:
Having said that I'm starting to feel a bit peckish again now!


----------



## jelr

Hey everyone, well I have read over all the posts but was too lazy to get up and get a pen and paper so as I would remember everyone to reply too, so you will have to forgive me and we will just have to see how good my memory is :rofl:

AshnBump: Congrats on baby Kara - Hope you both are well.

Gabs: Hope little jack stays there for another while.

Shadow: Good luck on Wed and hopefully you will get your date - yeah I think I really have to try and get a swim suit and try and get to the pool to give my joints some exercise. Sorry to hear you also feel like a 90 year old.

Cleckner: The first page looks great, well done. So glad you and DH had such a good weekend. Is he still at home or gone back?

Heidi: I'm so delighted things are sorted with your OH - I think you just both needed that time to talk and sort things out - he he although it sounds like you did lots more than talk :rofl: 

Nutty: Hope LO moves away from your back.

Viki: Glad you had a lovely weekend with visitors.

MJ: Glad your brothers trip went well and *shakes head* at OH being so silly, but glad you have it all sorted now.

Smith: Glad you had a good 4th of July weekend.

Aunty E: That is an awful pain about your physio appointment, hope you get it sorted soon.

Overcomer: Glad you are pleased with your new computer.

Welcome to all the newbies.

ha well it just shows my memory is not so good as I cant remember any more at all.

Well we had another busy and lovely weekend, we headed up to DH's home place (about a 45 minute drive from here) and went out for a lovely meal with all of his family and some friends from there for my 30th. Although I think I may stop eating such big meals as I was sick again yesterday.

Well I finally found some lovely neutral sleepsuits in Next and went to order them online as the nearest one to me is 1.5 hours away and most of them are out of stock, I phoned them to see when they would be back in stock and it will probably be the start of August as they will be changing seasons, I am ragin but hopefully if LO hasn't come early I will still order them and they will be here on time and I have enough to do me at the moment. Anybody know anywhere else online that has a nice selection of neutrals, as there doesn't seem to be a lot locally.

Also another question, we need to varnish the doors up in our attic conversion from when we extended the house and DH just hasn't had time and was planning on doing it this weekend. But somebody just said to me that you have to have all paint fumes out of the house at least 6 weeks before LO arrives and I'm kinda worried now as I'm due in 6weeks from the weekend so they fumes wont be gone if LO arrives early.

Anybody have any idea if this is true or what dangers does it cause???


----------



## littleowl

I agree that it doesn't matter how much weight you gain.. but just out of curiosity, I know everyone is different but I am 36 weeks tomo and have only gained 12 lbs.What is average coz this seems quite low to me?My bump is the right size but I have not been weighed since I was 16 weeks?!


----------



## overcomer79

Jelr, I am not sure about the dangers of the fumes. I just told OH that if it wasn't painted by the end of June, then we wouldn't paint it. six weeks isn't bad but they do recommend 60 days. Just try leaving the window up some and that will help fumes escape. That is what we have done and the fumes are gone now.


----------



## Vici

Very quick update from me girls as i'm feeling really rough! Had my antenatal which was fab but the MW did my BP at the end of the session (due to it being high on Friday and not having my loaned machine after leaving it at the holiday cottage last weekend!!) and it was higher again! 145/85 so she asked me to do a sample - 2+ of protein!!! She sent me home to rest with a special lab pee pot to get to docs first thing and to have to see the MW too!! Been sick 4 times since being home so off to bed soon xx


----------



## m_t_rose

Vici said:


> Very quick update from me girls as i'm feeling really rough! Had my antenatal which was fab but the MW did my BP at the end of the session (due to it being high on Friday and not having my loaned machine after leaving it at the holiday cottage last weekend!!) and it was higher again! 145/85 so she asked me to do a sample - 2+ of protein!!! She sent me home to rest with a special lab pee pot to get to docs first thing and to have to see the MW too!! Been sick 4 times since being home so off to bed soon xx

Hope everything is OK Vici!!! Have a good sleep.

I have been trying to keep up with this post over the past few weeks but every time I seem to catch up 4 or 5 more pages are added. I have been trying to get my laundry done today but I have only managed to get two loads done and the first was one I did last week and accidentally left in the machine so it was stinky :dohh:. This heat is really getting to me I feel all sweaty and puffy. Also I am getting professional belly pictures done next week and I just noticed that some old stretch marks that used to be tiny have gotten bigger. I don't really care if I get stretch marks but if they could have just held out one more week it would have been great. Oh well it is nothing a little cover-up can't hide and I think I have been really lucky with no stretchmarks until now. 
I hope all you ladies are have a good evening and are not feeling too hot.

Michelle


----------



## jelr

Thanks Overcomer I'm afraid we have left it too late and am wondering if we should wait until baby is here and a little older before we do it, mind you it is the doors upstairs where LO will never be as nursery, our room and living sitting room are all down stairs, all that is upstairs is my office and a spare bedroom, although the stairs is right next to the living room where LO will be during the day and the doors that have to be varnished are at the top of that stairs. Oh I dont know what to do really.

Viki: Does that mean that you have PE, Get some sleep and I hope you are feeling better tomorrow and that appointment goes well, keep us updated.

MTRose: Good luck with the professional bellyshots, you may post some when they are done.

Well I'm going to head to bed girls, am working from home tomorrow so I probably will pop it during the day to see you all.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> Thanks tmr, just saw that this morning myelf! Last box :happydance:
> 
> I have my consultant's appointment on Wednesday, hopefully he will tell me they will be inducing 2 weeks after that- I wonder how many more August mummies will have popped by then eh??!

I still get kinda freaked out when I think that I could be popping at 36-37 weeks! But I'm kind of excited too. 



Pippin said:


> EEEk I hope I haven't jinxed us by my post that said we were super lucky compared to the Sept lot, good luck Gabs hope Jack stays put. Ash congrats :happydance:
> 
> I'm getting more and more worried about the birth everyday. I think I'm seriously getting a phobia about it. I keep thinking it would be easier t have a C section but I so don't want that. I looked at my book last night nd everyone looks like they are in so much pain and all dignity is lost. My DH is great but not sure he's going to be able to cope with it. Am I weird thinking I'd rather go this alone with just the strangers that are midwives and doctors?? I think I don't want my loved ones to see me in distress, is that odd?

I just don't want my OH to point and laugh if/when I pee/poo when pushing! :rofl:



cleckner04 said:


> Well I started a complete separate list for new arrivals! :happydance: American's don't write dates the same way as girls in the UK though so I actually wrote out the month instead of just numbers. :rofl: And I don't know Kara's middle name, otherwise I'd post that too. Should I put weight as well?! I guess that's a good idea! I'm just so excited that we have our first girl that has popped! :happydance: I hope they are doing well.
> 
> Yes Nutty, I had a great weekend!! Thanks so much for asking. We went to a baseball game on Friday night and watched fireworks at the end of it. Although the only awful thing that I still can't believe happened was there was this little baby right beside us. And I kept smiling and making faces at her and she'd just stare and smile. Well not long into the game, a foul ball went into our section and the baby got hit in the leg! It was awful! :cry::cry: They left with her because she was screaming so hard but came back later and she was okay. Just had a huge scare and probably a huge bruise. I feel so bad for her!
> 
> On Saturday we swam alot of the day and than went for more fireworks that night. And all day Sunday we cuddled on the couch watching Lost. :rofl: We recently bought the first two seasons and we are now working on the second season. :happydance:

We've been watching Lost too. We finally got caught up to season five and just yesterday noticed that Kate has the exact same hair color as I do. It freaked me out kind of because I really don't see it on other people that often. It looks like dark brown and maybe even black sometimes, but in the light you can see that it's very red.

Annnyway. Weight gain: I don't get down on myself about my weight or how much I'm gaining, but I've still been getting upset and thinking of how I'm a "big fat cow" and it has more to do with how lazy I am and how much I've been sweating in temperatures that aren't really that bad, can't breathe, etc. 

I've gained over 40 pounds and won't be surprised if I gain, at the very least, ten pounds before I'm at 36 weeks. (We've decided that 36-37 weeks is when we'll stop actively trying NOT to go into labor.) That puts me a bit ahead of the 25-35 pound range, but I don't care. I care more about my baby getting what he needs. I've been eating less junk in the past couple of months too, and lot more fruit and veggies, so I feel fine about my weight gain. I'm not eating as much as some of the women on this forum seem to be, but I'm gaining more, so that tells me that it's how my body is handling being pregnant, not how I'm treating it. And the baby has always shown to be incredibly healthy and happy in my tummy. That's what matters.

That being said, last night I made chicken breasts in BBQ sauce, with rice and creamed corn on the side and I ate TWO chicken breasts (no, they weren't little) with TWO helpings of rice. And a small bowl full of creamed corn too. :rofl: I felt pretty "fat" but whatever. I was hungry. I didn't even feel sick afterward, so that tells me that I needed it!


----------



## elly75

Hey ladies :wave:

Ash, congrats on baby Kara and Gabs, I hope Jack stays inside for a bit longer!

Vici, I hope everything goes ok and have a nice rest!

Shadow, keep us informed about the date, will you hun? :)


----------



## overcomer79

Yea, I don't seem to eat a lot either. I do make sure that I eat enough for my little one. He is going to be like his daddy, when he is hungry, he is MAD. I have taken a few rib kicks because of me waiting too long to eat!!

Vici, I hope you feel better soon and you can get that bp under control.

I only had one day where my bp went up and that was due to stress of the day because the next day, it was fine.

They don't do urine samples on each visit in the UK?

Just asking, because they do here.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: hope you feel better Vici.


----------



## xarxa

Hi girls,

Grats to Ash, and Kara!!!

Sorry for beeing so silent lately, just have had alot to do.

Our shower broke down this weekend. We couldn't turn it off. And we spent about 4 hours finding the switch for the main water supply. Appearently we don't have one.... There is only one for the whole building, so we had to take the water away for 16 apartments.... And ofc this happened right before we were going to a family reunion. It's fixed now, but still.

And to top that i haven't gotten a seat on the bus this week, and it's not likely to change either. People just pretend they don't see me. So f*** frustrating. Last week an old lady on crotches wanted to give me her seat!!! But i couldn't do that, so i just said as loudly as i felt approriate that i can't take her seat, but appreaciate the offer, noone else has been selfless enough to do that. Some peoples faces got abit red, but not one got up. 

Today i had to stand for about 35 min and the busdriver really could use a lesson in brakeing more carefully, i nearly fell several times. Good thing i only have 2 days left at work. I'm seriously considering taking a taxi.


----------



## Boothh

overcomer79 said:


> They don't do urine samples on each visit in the UK?
> 
> Just asking, because they do here.

they do where i go, i haveto take one everytime lol, x


the new kitty is absolutly mental! iv had to tie all the blind cords up because he keeps getting caught in them, hes already knocked so much stuff over on side tables etc, and constantly falls through the gaps in the stairs lmao, i love him, he's so much bigger than i expected though, the original cat seems wary of him but they havnt fought yet she just hisses at him ifhe goes near and her fur all spikes up, but he seems pretty oblivious, i think they'll get used to each other within a few days and be fine :)

i find myself waking up earlier and earlier these days maybe its my body preparing itself, i dont know, i think im going to pick up my pram today, maybe tomorrow though, i want to go and get some paint to paint the wooden furniture now before i put the babies clothes back inside, but it looks like its going to rain and i really would have preferred to paint outside! maybe under the car port?

iv gained quite abit of weight but i really dont mind, i can get it off again, and we will all be in the same situation and be able to support each other like we have all along, i planto go for lots of walks with the baby and go swimming alot too so hopefully i wont find it too hard once i have to stop blaming my over indulgance on 'cravings' ;)

haha, saying that though i still eat waaaay less than OH and he always calls me pathetic for leaving food on my plate and not managing extras and dessert haha, 

whats everybody upto today then? xx


----------



## xarxa

I'm still working, last day is tomorrow.


----------



## joeyjo

Last day at work today :happydance:


----------



## Vici

Just to let you know girls, i'm now going to hospital. Protein has completely gone but BP is up to 140/95!! Thankfully they're letting me go to the day unit instead of the labour ward for the PET bloods. Hoping i'll have the bloods, get results and come home but either way i'll find a way to update you. Speak later girls x


----------



## xarxa

Good luck Vici, hope its nothing serious. :hug:


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck Vici hope every thing turns out ok.

i lost my plug yesterday or some of it and more this am been having presher feeling down low so hoping it wnt be to long now yay!


----------



## Aunty E

Good luck Vici!

I've gained a fair bit, but I look fine and I'm still pretty active. What bothers me about my cankles isn't just that they're hideous (although they are, and they make me feel bad about myself, and I don't have a particularly poor self-image, that's just how I feel), it's that they're uncomfortable, and I can't wear any of my normal shoes and I can't kneel properly and walking is awkward and the swelling is ruining my feet (skin splitting all over the place). I'm generally very positive about pregnancy, but the cankles have made me cry more than once and I'm sure they will do again.

Last night my hypnobirthing instructor told my birth partner that she could cure her diabetes with the power of positive thinking. Yes, that will make her pancreas work again. grrr. Really going off that woman.


----------



## xarxa

Saying smth like that is illegal in norway and could give jailtime :)


----------



## Aunty E

Well, I think we probably made it clear that we thought she was being a bit silly. 

So uncomfortable today, feel like Imogen is taking up my entire insides, can't breathe well or sit properly, and achey back and bump. Ouchy. I'll have to hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone just checking in before going back to bed :(.

I got maybe an hour sleep (total) last night and feel absolutely worthless.
My back is killing me today so I'm sure the baby is on my nerve so I guess I will crank out the heating pad, take some tylenol and have another go at sleeping. I just feel absolutely miserable because OH is never there when I have nights like this. He sleeps perfectly fine on the couch downstairs. I am still a bit miffed about that! I just don't feel supported by him atm. We don't spend a lot of time together as it is and it is just getting harder for me to believe that he will be there for me while I'm in labor (probably have a book in his face the entire time). Anyway, sorry for the rant. I am just sick of feeling alone.


----------



## kaygeebee

Vici said:


> Just to let you know girls, i'm now going to hospital. Protein has completely gone but BP is up to 140/95!! Thankfully they're letting me go to the day unit instead of the labour ward for the PET bloods. Hoping i'll have the bloods, get results and come home but either way i'll find a way to update you. Speak later girls x


Good luck Vici. Hope all is well and the BP comes down.


----------



## Aunty E

overcomer79 said:


> Hi everyone just checking in before going back to bed :(.
> 
> I got maybe an hour sleep (total) last night and feel absolutely worthless.
> My back is killing me today so I'm sure the baby is on my nerve so I guess I will crank out the heating pad, take some tylenol and have another go at sleeping. I just feel absolutely miserable because OH is never there when I have nights like this. He sleeps perfectly fine on the couch downstairs. I am still a bit miffed about that! I just don't feel supported by him atm. We don't spend a lot of time together as it is and it is just getting harder for me to believe that he will be there for me while I'm in labor (probably have a book in his face the entire time). Anyway, sorry for the rant. I am just sick of feeling alone.

:hugs: hope you're managing to get some sleep. I sympathise wholeheartedly on the feeling alone front. In my case, I'm pretty sure he'll be there for me in labour, but I've got another birthing companion as well to make sure that I have someone there. And she's always prepared to listen to me complain that I feel like poo or haven't been able to sleep. OH is sympathetic, but he can't really understand how I feel. And I don't see him very often. I think I'd be feeling pretty alone right now if it weren't for my birth companion's support. Is there someone you can turn to for additional support in your life? I know a lot of gals get the same sort of thing from their mums or sisters. We're always here to listen to a rant anyway :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I woke up all itchy and had to take a shower. Now it feels like my leg's got arthritis all down it. It's killing me and I can't sleep. :cry:


----------



## Aunty E

Hot bath and paracetemol? It's not much, but it might help :(


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I don't know what paracetemol is, but I've decided not to take anything else for pain anymore.

I've also, today, started to have a lot of pain in my pelvis and when I walk half of the time it feels like my pubic bone is going to shatter.


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey girls, Sorry so many are feeling rough :hugs: Hope you girls can get some relief and feel better soon.

Vici, I really hope they can check you over and assure you that there's nothing too much to worry about, it's a good sign that the protein is gone, hopefully they can give you some tips to keep that BP down... I really hope it doesn't become too serious. Big :hug: for you honey, will be thinking of you today xxx

Had our first antenatal class this morning and (annoying woman sat next to OH aside) it was really good and I actually learned quite a lot! I thought that, having been on here so much and read so much online, there wouldn't be a lot that I wouldn't already know. But the midwife who took the session was really nice and had really great ways of explaining things. Like for example, in the first stage of labour we want the Oxytocin levels to get nice and high to really kick off labour and contractions, but I didn't realise that during this stage adrenaline works AGAINST the oxytocin, and so being too excited or nervous will actually slow things down. I know they encourage you to stay at home as long as poss in early labour stages, but I didn't quite realise the physiological reasons behind it etc. There were other useful and informative things too, and we did some breathing techniques which I think I will be able to make good use of. OH was absolutely dreading it, but once the session got going I saw him open up to it and get involved which was great :) (he hates those sit-in-a-circle-and-talk-about-yourself-type settings, and I can't blame him, but this was actually pretty good and not too embarrassing or painful!)

Vincent is squirming about like an absolute monkey today, I can hardly believe how active he is lately! But I'm getting a teeny bit worried that he might have wiggled himself into breech, because I am feeling hiccoughs very very high up... Though maybe it's just reverberating through his little body eh?! Who knows... Appointment tomorrow, can hardly wait! :yipee: Thanks for all the well-wishes for this, I will be on here in a flash to let you know what plans are made re: early induction :)

Shadow xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Aw, sounds like a lot of you are really suffering... :hugs: all round.

W4B, just for reference, since you don't want to take anything paracetamol is the UK generic name for acetominaphin, plain Tylenol.

I empathise on the pelvic pain, mine has been getting worse though thankfully I don't have too much pain when walking around. I haven't taken anything for it either, figure I'd need so much and don't think paracetamol would touch it; plus, it's not a permanent pain, only when I move while in a sitting or standing position, or immediately after getting up.

Congrats to joey and xarxa on finishing work! What a milestone... my last 2 shifts are Friday and Saturday and I can't wait, though I am going to miss my colleagues. They are what make work at all enjoyable.

Vici, keep us updated - good that the protein has gone but worrying about the BP. Thinking of you.

OC... oh, I do empathise re your husband and being afraid he'll be absent (emotionally) while you're in labour. I hope he surprises you, but echo what Aunty E said about possibly finding someone else to be supportive in the meantime? It sucks that he's behaving in this way when you need his support. My OH is up and down about being nice to me, in fact it astounds me that he used to say he'd run around after me when I got big. I mean, it's a little unfair of me to say that because he won't let me do any heavy housework (but still lets me go to the shops and come back with 2 heavy bags) but, for example, I find it painful to be up and down from the sofa a lot, or to bend over to pick something up from the sofa (eg, remote control or the power cable for the laptops) so if I need them, I will ask him, and he doesn't always do it with good grace and I often think he thinks I am just lazy. :( But screw him, his body hasn't been making a whole new person for the last 8 months, he really has NO idea!!!

Aunty E, so sorry about your painful hands and cankles. And that hypnobirth lady sounds a little nuts. I mean, I know there are probably some illnesses that can be helped by the power of positive thinking, but when an organ or system has broken down and there is no known cure? I don't think so!!!

tmr - exciting news about your plug! baby could be with us in the next few weeks then... :D

boothh, I am with you on the sleeping thing, it's a real pain. :hug:

I had another bad night last night - which was especially annoying (because hey, I am used to bad nights) because I was SO SO SO tired yestedray, sleepy tired, like I could have fallen asleep at any time. OH and I went out in the morning (he took the day off to accompany me to a hospital appointment) and I just didn't feel well, had to sit down most of the time while he did his errands. It's the heart-racing-after-eating thing, this was maybe an hour after breakfast, and I felt awful, faint and weak. We went to Mothercare and maybe it's because we have all we need, but I didn't even get any enjoyment from looking around! Same with Boots, where I wanted to check out the SLS-free baby toiletries. So that was a bit of a disaster from my point of view.

Then we went out to my appointment and it all went well, but we had a 45 minute wait in the waiting room and I could have fallen asleep only the chairs were not suitable and there was nothing to rest my head on! And then once we were home I resisted going for a nap because I thought it'd mess up my sleep later. I wish I'd just had that nap because as per usual, as soon as I went to bed, my brain fired up and despite it being a LOT cooler here, I still felt too warm, and ended up having to go downstairs AGAIN for a few hours. Disturbing OH, without meaning to (I wish he was not such a light sleeper) with my up and down to the loo... I never knew there were so many creaky floorboards in the flat till I was unable to sleep! 

And then because I was hungry, I had some little snacks, just yogurt and chicken pieces, stuff that's bland and normally causes me no trouble. But this time my heartburn returned with a vengeance and because I've been on the good drugs, I had no Gaviscon left and only 2 Rennies, which did eff all. So I was up and down again drinking milk for another little while.

I told OH about this return of the heartburn and how I had no idea what caused it, as we didn't eat anything unusual yesterday. Then he yelled up, "I've found the culprit" - ie, an empty packet... ooooops, I'd forgotten that the chicken pieces I'd eaten last night were not the plain ones I normally have, but tikka spice flavour. It MUST have been them, I had half a packet! NEVER having them again, they just murdered my poor tummy. 

So I was out at 9am to the chemist to buy a big bottle of Gaviscon Advance and since having some I am fine and got 4 hours sleep!

Now am wondering what to do with the rest of the day. I need to get on and pack my hospital bag but need to do the laundry first... maybe I'll make a little start!!!

At least it is raining outside so it's not terribly hot and awful. I was actually a bit too cold yesterday coming home from town because I didn't have a jacket with me. It was pleasant, after the heat of the last week.

ANYWAY. Guess I'd better get up, hoping my mobile comes today, I ordered it when it came back in stock, plus a swaddling blanket, and was wondering if I'd missed delivery yesterday but they didn't leave a card to say they'd been so... fingers crossed. 

:D


----------



## Mary Jo

Shadow!! Yay for antenatal classes... the adrenalin thing was something I found out fairly recently, too, how it can stop labour entirely. I don't want that to happen! There were some people in my antenatal class who kind of argued with the midwife when she said you'd get sent home if you came in and were not at 4cm, ie, active labour, saing it'd be a waste of time, but she was firm and said in their experience, women progressed faster in their own environments. So I am going to hang on at home as long as I can, till I am getting the every 5 mins contractions because although we don't live far away, and I'll be trying to keep calm, I don't think OH would be, and unfortunately his state of mind often impacts on my own. I NEED him to be calm!


----------



## Aunty E

That whole adrenaline/oxytocin thing was one of the things we talked about in Hypnobirthing that really made sense, as well as how fear can work against labour by preventing dilation and effacement. V interesting!

I guess the thing we have to remember about our OHs is that they're only human, and probably scared and jealous of this baby that's taken over their wife before it's even born. At least we have the physical closeness to help us get through the rough bits, they just have to take our word for it that it's worth it ;)

I got seriously into endgame prep this morning and ordered the rest of my nappies and some muslins and the CARSEAT. That's always been a bit of a mental block for me, but I figured now is the time to do it so I can practice before I get meja-unwieldy.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh, the reason I don't want to take anything is because I'll be giving birth in a few weeks and I'm hoping to do that without any help with the pain, so I might as well toughen myself up a bit while I'm waiting. Relieving every ache and pain now seems like it would hinder my ability to withstand the pain of childbirth.


----------



## xarxa

just be careful not to wear yourself out. :hug:

You will need your strength :)


----------



## jelr

Hey all

:hugs: to you all as everyone seems to be a bit fed up and having a rough day.

I finally managed to get the first good nights sleep in over a week, so am feeling good today. I'm working from home so have got lots done along with two loads of baby washing, mind you I'm not looking forward to ironing it all this evening ha ha as I hate ironing.

Well I'm going to burst on and do some more, just said I would check in. xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Question for ladies who are using cloth nappies: you know you have to pre-wash them 3 or so times (more for bamboo?) Do you need to use detergent each time or put them through a wash without it?


----------



## Ducky77

looks like everybody has a rough day, me too...I has a mild back pain and mild cramp last night and talking about pelvic pain...that is my companion for the last 4 weeks. it drove me nuts especially if I take a long walk :( 
well..it looks like a lot of us are getting ready to have the baby, we all have to bear it
This journey is almost ended. so Hang In There Girls!


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, update from me, then i'll have a read back :)

Well it seems I have PE. Got the the day unit and had a bit of a wait as they were manic today. BP up to 150/100 and 1+ of protein back!! Did all my bloods etc to get rush results back. In the meantime they put me on the CTG machine and the BP diagnostic machine. LO was fine - HB ranging from 132 - 169 but they were more than happy with that. BP went up and down like a yo yo!! Was on both machines for about 3/4 hour and then told to go grab some lunch and come back to see doctor at 2:15. Saw doc who said it seems I have PE in moderate form and they will try and keep me out of hospital. Not happy to give me tablets this late as BP is sometimes still down a bit (lowest was 131/73) so have to do a 24 hr urine sample and carry on with daily BP checks. Depending on results of urine check, I either go back for full monitoring on Fri or Tues!! She did say that with the size of LO and with all this that it is highly likely that I will be induced or given a C section early depending on if PE gets too much worse! 

Least I'm home tho hey? :)


----------



## Vici

tmr - exciting about losing your plug, seem to be alot of gals who have now :D

Aunty E - i'm the same with cankles, its when you've been on your feet and can hardly walk because they are so sore and tender :( OMGG about your hypnobirthday instructor!! Thats well out of order, that was like when I was TTC and people used to say, relax and don't think about it - yes that will make my ovaries work!! :rofl:

OC - sorry to hear you're feeling so rough hun, not long now xx

W4B - seems a few of us are pretty rough right now. Big :hugs: babe xx

Shadow - we had our first AN last night too, and I too felt I learnt loads. DF said he really enjoyed it too which i was very suprised about :rofl: Was also fab as we only had couples so really personal :D How many sessions do you get? Ours is 3 Monday nights running :)

MJ - sorry to hear your HB is back, isn't it rubbish :( Can you not get your Gaviscon on presciption? Its much cheaper lol. I have prewashed all my preloved nappies once using powder (only half recommended dose) and no softner. I didn't need to build up absorbancy as they have been washed many times before. However, the new ones I have washed 3 times without powder and then once with (just so LO can get used to it :))

jelr - glad you are well hun :D How much longer you got working?

Ducky - you hit the nail on the head, not long to go now so hang on in there :D

xxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Ah, ok, thanks Vici. I've got all the nappies and liners and boosters in now, onto the second wash. I decided to just do them all at the same time, because I coudln't remember which ones were the very old ones (OK, some of the Little Lambs are clearly old, they are not even the same style as the newer ones) but I am sure I bought a batch from someone who said some had been used but some not, and I assume they were all prewashed, but I didn't know. Plus I have a few new ones, so I thought, ok, all in together. It wasn't even a full load - 22 Little Lambs and 4 new bamboo terry flats. I put in a little detergent but won't put any in the final wash. I know the bamboos will need doing again, but after wash 3, they're getting 15 mins in a low dryer and then on the racks, to see how long they'll take to dry. :D

Sorry to hear you have PE, hopefully it won't get more severe and your 24 hour urine test won't be worrying. How are you feeling? :hugs:

Oh, and I would have gone back to the doc and got the Gaviscon on prescription (I was prescribed it before) but this was an emergency! Also, I don't know if I'd *get* it prescribed because I am on this stronger drug and shouldn't need it. And I don't usually, only this chicken tikka broke my tummy!


----------



## Vici

I'm hoping so too hun :) Not feeling too bad today, just worn out and heartburny (normal :rofl: ) Def 100% better than last night :)


----------



## cleckner04

Massive :hug: to everyone in here today. Sounds like the third trimester is finally catching up with everyone. 

Vici- I'm glad to see your back hun! They haven't put you on bedrest or anything for the PE? 

Overcomer- I don't get urine samples at every appointment. In fact I haven't had one since the second trimester. :shrug: Also, I'm sorry your having such a bad time with your DH. I agree with having someone else there as support. If I lived closer I'd be there for ya in a heartbeat hun. :hugs: 

Shadow- Yay for classes!! I only have one class and it is at 38 weeks. :dohh: So talk about cutting it close! I've already went through all kinds of classes with my friend but it'd be nice to have a refresher course. Either way I figure this baby is coming out whether I make it to a class or not. :rofl:

W4B- I freakin hate Kate on Lost. Sorry it had to be said. :rofl: She is by far my least favorite character and as I've watched Lost over the years my DH and I keep rooting for her to get killed off. No such luck yet. :rofl: And I'm with you on not taking painkillers or anything. I've always been that way. I don't even take tylenol when NOT pregnant so now that I am pregnant I really avoid it all. I was even prescribed medicine for my nausea and I still have a full bottle in my medicine cabinet because I just suck it up and try to get past it naturally. But oddly enough, I have no issues with having to get an epidural. :rofl: Doesn't make much sense, I know.


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> Vici- I'm glad to see your back hun! They haven't put you on bedrest or anything for the PE?
> 
> I only have one class and it is at 38 weeks. :dohh: So talk about cutting it close! I've already went through all kinds of classes with my friend but it'd be nice to have a refresher course.

Well i've been on resting orders for some time now hence being at home for months, altho not strict so I can go out etc. She said to keep doing as I'm doing which at the most is hoovering and thats rare :rofl:


We had a lady last night at her first class and she is due in less than a week, not sure she'll make the other 2 :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Oo that'd be exciting if that lady went into labour during one of the classes if she makes it that far! :rofl:


----------



## Vici

The MW running the class did say she'd had 2 go into labour at class :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Vici... hope the BP goes back down... and you don't have to be admitted to the hospital..

Jelr.... I painted rooms in my house days before each of my babies came... they were water based paints and the smell was gone within a week or two... didn't seem to hurt any of my boys...:shrug: I think you would be okay ... just let the room vent as much a possible...

As for feeling miserable... I haven't been able to sleep well for the last 2 weeks.. and I am tired... the hips are definitely separating... and the kills to walk or move... 

It is all in preparation for the baby right...get used to getting no sleep and being tired..cause it won't be long now..:rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

Oooh, I have a physio appointment for Thursday! YAYAYAYAY! Very happy. At least one thing has gone right. 

I'm hoping that with my family issues, I will at some point see the greater plan in all of this. I do believe that everything happens for a reason, but sometimes it's so hard to see why the bad things had to happen. At the moment, I am simply thanking God that my brother has a good, interested solicitor, who genuinely seems to want to help rather than write him off.


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, a lady at my class last week actually passed out JUST after the fetus doll was passed through the plastic pelvis! but it turned out she had a history of passing out and it was not a concern. they still got a bunch of doctors down and took her to the labour ward though! midwife used it as an example of why we must always carry our maternity notes with us at all times from now on; this lady had hers and they were able to see at a glance that it was something she'd had before. but if she hadn't and was unconscious, it'd have been way more of an emergency because they wouldn't have had a clue of her history.


----------



## cleckner04

Yikes about the woman passing out MJ! That must've been scary.


----------



## Mary Jo

well, it was a room with over 120 people in, and she was at the back of the room while we were at the front, so tbh, I didn't even notice :rofl: - was more annoyed that she'd made the class run behind by 10 mins!


----------



## cleckner04

Well, over the weekend DH and I thought it'd be fun to make our own "photoshoot". I use the term photoshoot loosely as neither of us know what we are doing but my DH recently started photography as a fun hobby and he wanted to try it out for fun. We took tons of pictures but these are my favorites. I just now sorted them all out so I had to share! :happydance::happydance:


https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_2584.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_2590.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_2599.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_2689.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> was more annoyed that she'd made the class run behind by 10 mins!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone. Sorry so mnay of you are feeling a bit poo - hope things pick up soon. At least it is a bit cooler now!

Congrats to those finishing work this week - you will get into teh swing of not going to work in no time at all!

Vici - put your feet up love - hope you don't have to be admitted.

i can empathise with all those with pubic bone pain - it really does feel like the bone is going to shatter when I walk - very odd feeling!

I thought I might be able to cheer you all up with a bump picture or two! 

I posted in the bumps section for the first time so I must be feeling brave today! Feel free to play "guess the sex" game!

I am off to a pub quiz tonight!
 



Attached Files:







6040_99282156861_581926861_2598055_6661781_a.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 5









6040_99283736861_581926861_2598077_305244_a.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 7









6040_99283741861_581926861_2598078_7711121_a.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Glad you are doing ok Vici!!!! :D 

It really does seem like it is catching up with us huh? Some of us are just falling apart haha. I am sooo exhausted today..I do not know why, I didnt do anything..I just want to sleep and eat. Its pretty sad haha. Thank god I have the Michael Jackson Memorial to keep me OCCUPIED haha.

Bump looks amazing hon!

Cleck I am IN LOVE with those pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the last one, it is my favorite!


----------



## Shiv

Cleck those photos are just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Shiv- We must've had the same idea at the same time to cheer up this group! :rofl: Cause I was thinking the same thing that this thread needed a pick-me-up of sorts. Your bump is FAB!!! So perfectly round!


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks Heidi! That last one actually took forever to line up just right because he kept getting the rest of the saying in the picture by accident and all we were trying to get was the 'little girl' part. :dohh:


----------



## Mary Jo

Wow, fabulous pics both, Cleck and Shiv :D You both look amazing!

Shiv, I guess boy, simply because my bump is high and round like that, too.


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> Shiv, I guess boy, simply because my bump is high and round like that, too.

That is exactly what I say too. Definately a boy because seems like the girls in here having boys have a nice high, round bump. :happydance:


----------



## smith87999

Shiv... that is a nice bump...

Cleckner.. I love those photos... they turned out great...


----------



## cleckner04

Out of curiousity. For those of you girls that are having more kids after this one, how long do you plan on spacing them out?? My DH keeps talking like he wants to have another right away so they are close in age. Would this be crazy of us to do? :blush:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Ross and I are going to wait 1 to 2 years.


----------



## nuttymummy

cleck i LOVE those pictures...i saw a similar one on the internet done with those baby blocks...but i didnt have any, so i used a little pink bunny instead. made the background B&W but kept the bunny pink.xx

Kai was 2 when we TTC....hes now 3 and LO is due soon!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Cleckner -- I hate Kate too! :rofl: And I think that she has a rat-face and it drives me crazy, 'cause not only does she have a cool hair color, but her eyes are sooo green that I'm jealous of an annoying rat-face. :rofl:

I want to wait to try again at least until after next April (my 21st birthday!).


You guys, not to be a drag and not to complain about it... I was just wondering if anyone knew whether this pelvic pain could mean that Lincoln's engaged? I'm a little worried now because it's not getting better and I really don't want him to be engaged because he's still breech as far as I know!

I'm wondering if I should call the doctor's office just to ask.


----------



## rubyrose

Cleckner, i love them pics :)


----------



## ShadowRat

HEEELPPP MEEE!!!! :rofl: This baby is TRYING TO BREAK OUT OF ME!!!! LOL

Seriously, he is SOOOOOOOOOOO strong now, I think he is trying to stretch himself out fully and there IS. NOT. ROOM. 

*gasps* It's a constant battle just sitting here!!!

LOL sorry ladies, selfish outburst there! 

Cleck, those pics are totally gorgeous, the one with the flower (in colour) is very "August Mummy" !! (Like my blinkies!! :happydance: )

Shiv, I'm gonna be different and guess girl for you, cos I am actually very low and have been all the way through! Hehehe not that it really means anything how high/low you're carrying, but it's all good fun!! I guess girl, anyway :winkwink: 

Vici I was so glad to read your update earlier, of course not good that you have PE, but good that it's not too serious just now and that you got to come home. I was worried we might have another Ashnbump scenario and that you'd be telling us they'd had to induce :shock: 

Anyway, I'm off to run a nice bath now, cos I REALLY need it tonight! I've started getting nasty back pains on top of everything else, which I don't usually suffer with at all. But I'm smiling through it all!!! Hehehehe nothing can bring me down now, we're getting SO CLOSE!!! :happydance:

Shadow xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Excellent arty bump shots Cleckner :happydance: 

Shiv posted in bump section too but you look *amazing* and I'm saying a boy!!


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Out of curiousity. For those of you girls that are having more kids after this one, how long do you plan on spacing them out?? My DH keeps talking like he wants to have another right away so they are close in age. Would this be crazy of us to do? :blush:

I think ours will have to be close as my husband is in his late 40's and he doesn't want to be an OAP for the next one :rofl: but he does say that lets see how we get on with this little one first. I can't wait I *LOVE* being preggers.


----------



## Vici

Thanks for all your lovely words girls, means alot as have felt a bit down tonight :( 

Aunty E - fab news about your app hun, and quick too, just hope it helps now xx

MJ - O my at a lady fainting lol, bless her. We had no fainting but we did have a man go very white, almost see through, when we were talking about placentas and bleeding. His wife was proper laughing and then proceeded to explain he is very sqeamiah and can't deal with blood :rofl:

Cleck and Shiv - both of you have fantastic bumps :D And Cleck, very well done to your DH for his artistic flare :D

Cleck - not sure about our next, I would suspect we'll leave it a bit but with not knowing if we'll need treatment again, its tricky to judge :)

W4B - alot of pg women get pubic and pelvic pain because of the softening of ligaments, when do you next see your doc?

Shadow - lol at Vincent :D Perhaps he just needs a stretch :rofl: Enjoy your bath hun, i'm gonna have one in a bit :) Prob end up falling asleep with my book in there :D

I know I'm an emotional wreck at the min but OMGG, i've literally been balling my eyes out at MJs memorial, especially Stevie Wonder :) And bless the little lad from Britains Got Talent being on there xxx


----------



## costgang

hi everyone,hope everyone is well, so i went to my hosp app yesterday and had a growth scan, they estimate he is 6lb 5oz already!! got to have scans every 2 weeks and she said they would induce me at 38 weeks, so should give me a date at my next appointment:happydance: other good bit is that i dont have to see my midwife anymore:happydance: she was a dozy cow anyway,they said she shouldve sent me for a growth scan at 28 weeks when bump was measuring 34!!


----------



## smith87999

W4B... That is just normal for some of us... the pelvic pain... I had it from 7 months on with my boys... and this one just started about 2 weeks ago... it gets worse the closer you get... but you can have it for months... sorry to tell you that... it really does hurt.. sometimes I have to think about how I am going to move to minimize the pain...


Cleckner....#1 and #2 babies were 21 months apart.... #2 and #3 are 23 months apart... #3 and this baby will be 32 months apart because I had the miscarriage earlier this year... 

We start trying when the baby is usually just over one... they really are all the best of friends most of the time... I wouldn't change it at all... actually wish this baby was a bit closer in age to my last one...


----------



## Ducky77

Cleckner...luv ur pictures..really nice! my son and LO is 4 years apart. we planned to have 3 years apart but don't know why it ended almost 4 years :)

W4B..what smith say is true about pelvic pain, the closer u get, the painful it will be. Now I can't really take a long walk without taking a tylenol at night..it hurts alot, so just hang in there. it will end soon without you realize it :)

I just talked to my OB about my mild cramp.. she suggest me to take the tylenol and sleep on my left side for awhile. the constraction is better now since I just taking a tylenol but it still make me cold sweat :( she said it's not a labor yet because I have like 20 minutes apart from each contraction. But goshh...I really have forgotten this contraction pain :(


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls!

Vici glad everything is okay for now. I hope your able to keep bp down and keep bubs in!

Well girls I've offically had enough of my doctors nonsense(long story) but I've gotten a whole new doctor and hospital........and its a male on top of it. I'm so nervous as I've only had my one ob with all pregnancies and the same hospital and same nurse staff..but I'm so sick of them messing up things with my meds, and not scaning when they should, and my doctor saying one thing and doing another..its a mess and I just broke down today and found a new doctor. I actually will be delivering at my hospital that i work at...kinda werid. I'm nervous b/c i'm 32 weeks and come with a full messy pregnancy problems but oh well. 

I see his PA on thursday for an hour and then I will actually meet him next tuesday. I just hope nothing goes on too much around here.

Also found out that I have bacterial vagnosis AGAIN.......so that would explain all the discharge and contractions...i think.?!

Hope everyone is hanging in there! OH and this means Idk when baby is coming......I won't have that c section on the 21st unless that works in his plans...hmm this shall be interesting....Hopefully i didnt make a mistake.


----------



## Mary Jo

Cleck, because of my age, we don't have the luxury of time re. planning the next baby. Ideally, if I were not going to be 36 at the end of this year, I think we'd leave it 2 years before TTC again, but if all goes well with this one and we still want another child, it's more likely to be after 1 year that'll we'd start trying. In an absolute ideal world, I'd have children 3 years apart, and maybe that'll happen, but I am not going to plan it that way because of the whole fertility decline after 35 thing.

I've even wondered about simply not using any contraception once AE is here and leaving it to chance - of course that depends if and how long I breastfeed as to whether my fertility will return sooner rather than later, but I don't know if it's a really good idea to have two babies in a short space of time, like, not good for the babies and not good for me. I read it takes a year for your nutritional status to return to optimal levels.


----------



## TTC LADY

cleckner04 said:


> Out of curiousity. For those of you girls that are having more kids after this one, how long do you plan on spacing them out?? My DH keeps talking like he wants to have another right away so they are close in age. Would this be crazy of us to do? :blush:


We're planning on TTC when our first is about 6 months. Both DH and I have 3 siblings and want at least 3 kids.


----------



## elly75

Cleck and Shiv, those are wonderful photos!

Gabs, I hope things work out a lot better with the new doc. 

Vici, I'm glad they found out what's going on. :hugs:

Sorry to hear that a lot of ladies have had a rough time as of late. Lots of :hugs: to all!

In positive news, a friend of ours just had her baby girl early this morning. Both baby and mommy are doing well.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Sorry to hear about the BV Gabs :(

Sorry you are in pain Ducky :( That is never any fun.

That is exciting costgang. To think the little one will be here soon is surreal! :D


----------



## Tsia

I have a headache from crying today :(


----------



## jelr

Hey all

Well I'm wrecked now after all that washing and ironing baby stuff, have one more lot to iron now and I'm all done, we also packed LO's stuff for the hospital this evening and I'm going to town tomorrow so I'm gonna pick up the rest of the stuff I need and pack my own stuff. God it is all starting to feel near now, I can't wait.

Viki: So delighted they let you home, you take it easy now and I hope it all settles down for you. I'm more or less finished now I have about half a days paperwork to do but I am waiting on stuff for that and I am working next Tuesday and then I'm done as I dont work during the summer and will have started maternity leave before I would have been due back in September.

Smith: Thanks for the advice on the paint, DH actually did it tonight and it doesn't smell much down here and I'm going to leave all the velux's open up there for the next few days, so hopefully that will clear it. Sorry to hear you feeling bad, hope you get some sleep soon.

Cleckner: I love the pics, I love the first one the best, your both very creative, I would never have thought of that. We are thinking we might wait about 2 years before having another one as I have a friend who has 3 under 3 and she just look exhausted all of the time and I just want time to enjoy this one first. but everyone is different I guess.

Shiv: I love the bump pics, you look brill.

Heidi: Did you enjoy the Michael Jackson memorial, it broke my heart when his daughter spoke - like you viki I bawled my eyes out.

Waiting4Baby: not sure about the pelvic pain, I would call if your worried.

Shadow: hope your bath helped with the back pain and to relax you, good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Pippin: are you enjoying your time off?

Elly: delighted to hear about your friend and that both mother and baby are doing well.

MJ: Its probably a good idea to use contraception if you dont want to conceive straight away as they reckon you are far more fertile after having a baby, thats what happened with my friend, she got pregnant two months after giving birth. oh my at the lady passing out, I nearly did too when our midwife showed us the video of an assissted delivery and passed around the forceps - DH reckons I turned green.

Gaby: Sorry to hear your having such a bad time with the hospital, I really hope all goes well with this one.

Ducky: Hope your feeling better with the Tylenol.

Costang: my that is a big baby, but its great you know LO is nice and healthy.

Tsia: So Sorry to hear about your headache, how come your so upset today?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Yes I did, when she spoke I was in total tears. None of this Michael stuff has got to me until I saw that little girl up there, it just broke my heart


----------



## overcomer79

w4b- I had the same thing starting last week and my dr confirmed my suspicions about the pubic bone separating. As you get closer to birth, it separates to provide a little more room for LO to pass through. Also, it will become more painful when the dr checks your fundal heights as he/she will have to press down on the pubic bone to locate it.


----------



## overcomer79

Ok cheer up time!!!!

I am going to try to make a long story short here!! Many of you may not know that I have been working on my masters in chemistry for going on five years. FINALLY!!!! I got to submit my thesis to the university and just waiting on final approval from them as far as formatting goes but I got the worst over!!!!


----------



## Tsia

its that michael memorial thing that set me off.. then coming on here and reading sad stories.. and then over come with worry etc.. plus daunting effect of being a mum next month :shrug: all a bit overwhelming I think :hugs:


----------



## Tsia

overcomer79 said:


> Ok cheer up time!!!!
> 
> I am going to try to make a long story short here!! Many of you may not know that I have been working on my masters in chemistry for going on five years. FINALLY!!!! I got to submit my thesis to the university and just waiting on final approval from them as far as formatting goes but I got the worst over!!!!

WELL DONE!! 

wont be long now.. good on you for keeping at it whilst preggers.. I dropped everything I was training for- well its all on the back burner anyways. 

Ive cheered up now anyways- I promise. :)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

That is FAB overcomer!!!!!! :D :happydance:

So I decided to take some belly shots when I got home, 36 weeks :D :D :D :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







5450_1080617417097_1276140057_30215096_8054398_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7









5450_1080617457098_1276140057_30215097_6584269_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## usalqqk4u

you should deff put me up there!

i'm due on august twenty second.
TEAM PINK!
<3


----------



## tmr1234

vici sorry about the PE

cleckner the pics are lovely

shiv lovely bump id say girl as shadow seid ur high iv been very low with this 1 and was with my my son but not as low

Gabs hope things go better 

heidi lovely bump as allways

A.F.M iam feeling really good at the min very happy about losing my plug still coming away in bits. i got a bit worred last night had a lovely bath then sat down with oh and son as he wouldnt go to bed. and my boob just 1 started really leacking then oh seid ur gunna pop very soon i was happy at 1st as cnt wait but then when i got in bed it hit me that i have to push this baby out of my body then go thow all the pain after for at lest 4weeks it was 8weeks with my son that i was bleeding and in a lot of pain sorry tmi. but iam ok agane today had a very good nights sleep and my son had to wake me up lol. 

anyway i want another after this 1 but oh has seid no but i think 2yrs is good to have between kids we started trying when my son was 2 and will be 5 when we have this 1.

my tens should be sent out tomorrw then at the m/wife on fri cant wait to have a play with my tens.


----------



## kaygeebee

Vici said:


> Hi girls, update from me, then i'll have a read back :)
> 
> Well it seems I have PE. Got the the day unit and had a bit of a wait as they were manic today. BP up to 150/100 and 1+ of protein back!! Did all my bloods etc to get rush results back. In the meantime they put me on the CTG machine and the BP diagnostic machine. LO was fine - HB ranging from 132 - 169 but they were more than happy with that. BP went up and down like a yo yo!! Was on both machines for about 3/4 hour and then told to go grab some lunch and come back to see doctor at 2:15. Saw doc who said it seems I have PE in moderate form and they will try and keep me out of hospital. Not happy to give me tablets this late as BP is sometimes still down a bit (lowest was 131/73) so have to do a 24 hr urine sample and carry on with daily BP checks. Depending on results of urine check, I either go back for full monitoring on Fri or Tues!! She did say that with the size of LO and with all this that it is highly likely that I will be induced or given a C section early depending on if PE gets too much worse!
> 
> Least I'm home tho hey? :)


:hug: Vici. Yes, at least you are home, but looks like you could be meeting your LO sooner rather than later!! Hope the sample shows some positive results and you can stay out of hospital - and at least keep the LO inside for few more weeks yet. xx


----------



## kaygeebee

So I have a hard time keeping up to date on this thread! quick update on me ... I've finished work :happydance: and am feeling a lot better since I'm able to slow down and take things at my own pace. I'm actually really starting to enjoy being pregnant now - whereas before, I loved the fact that I was pregnant, but I was struggling. 

I'm going to pack my hospital bag today. I have lots of the bits ready, but nothing packed, so that will be fun! Tomorrow I go in for a growth scan, and to see the obstetric consultant and plan the delivery :happydance: On Friday I see my haematologist, so we will hopefully be able to firm up the details of my treatment before delivery then too. I'm so looking forward to it!! :)


----------



## Boothh

i think we are going to wait til this LO is around 1 before we try again, because we dont want a big gap, but then again i dont we will be properly actively TTC, just be leaving up to chance i think :)

i have an appointment today with the midwife im worried about my iron levels cus i really dont want an injection! 

the new cat knocked a huge tin of green paint off a shelf in the hallway last night, and i must of stood in it on my sleep walk to the bathroom in the middle of the night because my foot is bright green lmao, i remember rubbing it on OHs leg when i got back in bed and sort of half mumbling, 'is my foot wet, it feels wet' so he must have gone off to work with a lovely green smear down his leg lmao, :rofl: 

the bad side is though that the carpet is beige, and theres no way that paints coming out, i sat at the top of the stairs scrubbing for nearly an hour when i got up this morning :( 

and i have bloody tooth ache! i think my wisdom tooth is coming through, not what i need right now lol.x


----------



## Aunty E

Ooh, paint+cat= BAD.

Anyone else feel like their baby is punching them in the bum today? I get a lot of the cervix punches, but I'm getting more round the back this morning. Bit of a shock when it happens, and not very comfortable, but at least she's not trying to claw her way out.

Incidentally, my girly bump is very high and round and neat - just to throw a spanner in the boy/girl bump theory.


----------



## xarxa

Embla doesn't kick, she never did. She just turns. Sometimes it feels like she's trying to dig herself out.


----------



## Shiv

xarxa said:


> Embla doesn't kick, she never did. She just turns. Sometimes it feels like she's trying to dig herself out.

She?!?!?! Did I miss the big announcement!! Have I been dumb?!?!? You're having a little girl!!! Embla is a gorgeous name - what does it mean?


----------



## xarxa

Nah, i was just lazy and didn't bother to type it neutral anymore. That does not mean i want my name in pink. I hate pink. And i don't like any referanses to pink bumps and so on either. I'm not going to put a single clothing that is or has pink on it. 

She's comming out soon anyway :)

Embla was the first woman on earth according to norse mythology. Embla was made from an elm tree which also gave her the name Embla.

That does not mean i want my name in pink. I hate pink. And i don't like any referanses to pink bumps and so on either. I'm not going to put a single clothing that is or has pink on it on her.


----------



## Aunty E

Hee hee. You should see some of the lovely clothes I have for Imogen - one of her sleepsuits has planes on it. Sadly, all of my female relatives have bought pink clothes for her. sigh.


----------



## xarxa

I've told everyone that i will be greatly offended if they buy clothes that are pink. People that know me should know better and respect my decision.

I'd love to see them I bought some with spaceships and aliens on :happydance:

Finding clothes that are not pink and not clearly boy's clothing is very hard tho. Everything is either white or beige. But i did find some cute bodies in yellow and green.


----------



## joeyjo

Love the name Embla and wow - a baby girl!!!

I am waiting to find out what we are having but have enjoyed the challenge of finding non bland gender neutral clothes. I have some great orange and red stuff as well as green, yellow, striped etc...


----------



## Aunty E

Will take piccies later - I have quite a few bits and pieces from Ej Sikke Lej which are scrummy.


----------



## Gabrielle

Has anyone heard from Ashnbump? I'm curious on how her and bubs are doing?


----------



## Boothh

Gabrielle said:


> Has anyone heard from Ashnbump? I'm curious on how her and bubs are doing?


this is her latest status update on facebook, was posted just recently,


Ashley Louise Irving - got to change Kara's little nappy today, and mummy n daddy fed her, not long till you come out of your incubator little girlie. love you so much xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

So we don't know if Kara is on oxygen or anything? Glad they got to take care of their new baby!:) Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: sorry i have been very quiet that last few days, after my scare i have been really busy, went away for the weekend and it was Mums birthday Monday and then i went to my friends last night and she did my hair (which was a complete nightmare, god knows how she is a hairdresser)

I have been having horrible sharp pains for 4-5 days now (sine my scare really) down my left side and in my cervix area and apparently it is just positioning but it is so sore - got mw appt next thur so will ask her then.......also got alot of heartburn - i think - for last 2 days.....not nice!!

jelr - hope ur not too tired after all your washing

xarxa - oooh a girl :dance: love the name too :D

Vici - glad ur ok-ish and sorry about the PE - u rest now and keep us updated hope ur ok but glad they let u come home :D

Smith - i too feel like my skin is about to separate and bubs is gonna come bursting out....must be going through a spurt or something

Cleckner - i absolutely love the pics, I love them all and couldnt choose a fav - woul like ur DH to come and take some pics like that of me they are beautiful....I am thinking we might wait about 2 years before TTC so there is about 2-3 yrs between each....

Shiv - gorgeous bump pics, you look amazing.

Heidi - glad ur OH is being better about things and ur bump is lush too :hugs:

Waiting4Baby - i am not sure about ur pelvic pain but I would call if your worried, thats what they're there for.....i have called twice in last week!

Shadow your appt is tomorrow? eeek exciting you might get your date yes?? oooh!!! hope your back is ok?

Pips - how are you finding it being off already? finding things to do?

Tsia hope ur ok :hugs: why r u so sad?? hope ur head feels better soon

anyone else i missed - sorry :blush: but big :hugs: to everyone and a huge welcome :hi: to the newbies


----------



## nuttymummy

wasnt shadow having an appointment today??? where the hell is she!!

welcome back jen....i hope your friend just 'did' ur hair if shes that bad and not cut it or anything!! :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

Good morning everyone!

I slept so much better last night!!! I don't know if it was the thought that my thesis is done or what but I am super excited and can't believe that I will finally have the degree and no more school to worry about!!! Everyone teases me about the Phd program but I think I am done with school. Just perfect timing too so I can have a great start off with my new son when he arrives. 

Congrats on the girl xarxa. There are many girl clothes over here that aren't pink.


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh nutty no she highlighted it - cost me £35.............it took her 4hrs!!!!!!!!! and she is a hairdresser!! :saywhat: i do not understand - she did not have time to cut it and her scissors were not sharp enough to thin it out - how can she be a hairdresser? I trained to be one when i was 16/17 and i was just as good then and not as slow..........:cry:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Jai- Sorry about the friend. I have a friend who does hair too and it takes her a month of sundays to do mine. Drives me bonkers. Hope it turned out though ;)

Glad there was an update from Ash, hope her and Kara are doing well! I also can not wait for a proper update and pictures of the little one :D

Overcomer- That is a huge deal, I would be stoked if I were you :D

Was Shadows appt today? If so I can not wait to hear from her!!! :D :D :D


----------



## cleckner04

Heidi- Love the bump hun! Every time you post your bump pics I get super envious. :rofl:

Xarxa- I knew you were having a girl. You let it slip in ONE other post not in this thread but somewhere else back in second tri. :blush: But I wasn't pushing the issue cause I know how adament you were about not telling. I'm sneaky though. :rofl: I won't change your name color don't worry! I happen to love pink on girls but mostly because pink is my favorite color in the first place. But even so, alot of Emma's clothes are blues and purples. They are still dresses and girly though! 

Shadow- Where you at hun? I'm waiting to hear when your going to have little Vincent!! I bet your on :cloud9: to be able to know exactly when he'll be here. 

OMG I just read about the girl losing her little boy at 40+ weeks in here. :cry::cry: This is my biggest fear. I think about it all the time but just don't say it.


----------



## Jai_Jai

overcomer i missed that!! congrats on doing ur thesis :hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Cleck- NOTHING to be envious about, your bump is FAB. :D Mine is so heavy now, I am thinking about buying a belt lmao. :D

I read that too :( so sad. I couldnt imagine. It happened to my brother in laws sister :( She was supposed to get induced and she decided to wait, rather than have the induction and a week later the baby was born asleep :( I couldnt even imagine


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cry: omg Cleck that is soooo sad :(


----------



## cleckner04

I just keep thinking that I hope to God nothing like that happens to any of us in here. :cry:


----------



## nuttymummy

o no!!! is it manageable though?? nothing to drastic?! thats a long time for just highlights!! :rofl: i wouldnt be visiting her again if i were u!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i know its so scary and too my biggest fear - it is always there in the back of my mind


----------



## Jai_Jai

nuttymummy said:


> o no!!! is it manageable though?? nothing to drastic?! thats a long time for just highlights!! :rofl: i wouldnt be visiting her again if i were u!!

its managable but boy do i ache and am i tired today - nope i wont be going back to her even if it is cheaper!!!


----------



## Aunty E

It's the sort of post that makes my heart stop with sadness. My hypnobirthing instructor is very anti induction, but I'd be quite happy not to have the worry and fear of an overdue baby.


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> i know its so scary and too my biggest fear - it is always there in the back of my mind

:hugs: I'm glad I'm not the only one worrying about it.(Although it sucks worrying) I know MJ has said she is super worried too. I actually find it hard to get too excited about the birth coming up soon because I still keep thinking it's not going to happen for some reason or another.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I know its hard with all of our emotions running as it is, and we just want our lo to be safe and healthy, its just something you cant shake until the baby is born :/ I think even as much as it hurts, having those rib kicks and vagina punches put me at such ease.


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I definately agree Heidi. Last night I was having the worst rib pain but kept thinking about how big she must be getting to finally be in my ribs(I have a super long torso). And than she punches me in the crotch and I have to run to the bathroom real fast before I pee myself. :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

cleckner04 said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> i know its so scary and too my biggest fear - it is always there in the back of my mind
> 
> :hugs: I'm glad I'm not the only one worrying about it.(Although it sucks worrying) I know MJ has said she is super worried too. I actually find it hard to get too excited about the birth coming up soon because I still keep thinking it's not going to happen for some reason or another.Click to expand...

yes, my heart dropped like a stone when I saw that thread. I just cannot imagine the pain of losing your baby. it happen to OH's sister, he wasn't full term, he was 35 weeks, but if they'd known there was a problem and got him out he was a good weight, over 6lb. but they didn't. 

I am still really superstitious and though I have forced myself to push through and act as if everything will be fine, there's still something holding me back, and it's why I can't get on and wash all these clothes and bedding and stuff. I haven't taken them out of the packets... still think someone will be taking them back to the shop at some point :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

cleckner04 said:


> Yeah I definately agree Heidi. Last night I was having the worst rib pain but kept thinking about how big she must be getting to finally be in my ribs(I have a super long torso). And than she punches me in the crotch and I have to run to the bathroom real fast before I pee myself. :rofl:

i love all of that - i was a little tired on sunday as s/he never once stopped wriggling and i was getting all those pains and rib kicks on top and then there was little or no movement on monday until about 2 and all i wanted was the wriggles i had before....i was prodding my tummy to try and get a wriggle - i was terrified....then i get one and i almost cried!!!! i am so pleased i have such an active little bubs in there it puts my mind at ease no end :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

i too have not washed anything - it seems to final like the big push.....idk i am too scared to!! i still need a little mattress and i have not got round to getting one yet - its the only thing we need and the scariest thing for me to buy to say we are complete and ready.....iykwim??


----------



## Mary Jo

I've washed my nappies now, but most were preloved and already washed loads of times. I *know* I have to get on and wash other things because I want to pack my hospital bag. I even bought Colour Catchers when I saw them on offer in Waitrose so I can put the coloureds in with the lights (we have a few bits that are deeply coloured but more that is basically white, and the clothes are so little I don't want to be doing separate washes).

oh and speaking of the traditional gender colour thing - obviously I know we're having a boy but the majority of what we have for him is gender neutral. I think we might have one thing in light blue and one thing in blue denim but that's all. we've got a lot of things in yellow and green and cream and white. and not much stuff with motifs. I know I am very fussy but if you discount all the gender neutral stuff that doesn't have dogs or teddies or rabbits all over, there's not much left. actually rabbits I am ok with, it's really dogs and bears that annoy me. and cars and trains and planes. and (sorry Shadow) dinosaurs. (though some snuck in on a pair of dungarees we got).


----------



## cleckner04

My thing is putting the carseat in the car. I don't know what it is but I know it needs done soon just in case especially with DH leaving at the end of the week for 10 days and if I go into labor without him I probably won't remember to put it in when I'm busy freaking out. But I keep putting it off. Has anyone put their carseat in yet? I just feel weird about it.


----------



## Aunty E

Nope. Carseat isn't going in until OH comes to pick us up. Although we'll have a couple of goes with it before then. Must pack hospital bag. argh.


----------



## smith87999

I haven't seen that post about the girl who lost her baby... but girls... you will always have worries once you are a mom...if it isn't one thing it is another... so try not to worry too much or think about it too much...:hugs:

Overcomer... congrats on the thesis... that is so great.. .a big accomplishment..

Gabby.... hope the new doc is better for you... I hate it when you feel like you aren't getting the care that you deserve and are paying for...

Speaking of insurance... just got a nice little letter that my premiums are going way up.. right now I pay $250 a month for insurance just for me... they are increasing it nearly a hundred dollars a month for the same coverage.... I don't know how they expect families to pay for it... between me, my 3 boys, and my husband we already pay ~$800 a month...:grr:

As for the discussion on pink... I have had three boys... and if this is a girl.. it will be nice to look at a little pink for a change... :)

this morning it looks to me like my bump has shurnk and dropped... hope that doesn't mean he/she is coming soon... I have nothing done... and i mean nothing...:/


----------



## Mary Jo

we're getting our car seat base from OH's sister whose baby is 12 weeks old - they have recently changed their car and needed the Maxi Cosi Isofix base rather than the other, which they had in their old car, so since we can get it cheaper and we *know* its age and that there's been no accidents, I am ok with it.

we'll get it on Sunday and might fit the base then but the seat itself will probably go in the car boot till the day we take baby home :)

have progressed a little this afternoon, took out all the clothes and sheets from the packagings, thought about washing them - and then put them all away. it's because of the nappies. some are dry, some are almost dry and the others are still pretty damp, and they are using my drying space, so I'll wait till they're done.


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Hey girls! Back from my appointment.

Firstly though, :hugs: to you all! I read everything and am thinking of you all but can't remember everyone's things to reply to :blush:

But Gabs, I replied on your other thread and will check it for updates in a minute, I hope you're doing ok honey :hugs: 

and Xarxa, you little sneak, you! I had a "feeling" you might be having a girl, maybe I spotted the same thing as Cleck a while ago, not sure, but I always kinda thought you might be having a girl :D The name is lovely too, such a great story to it, it's cool that you shared it with us :happydance: It's funny, you talk about the pink thing, and I have several thoughts on it to be honest: My first is that I empathise with you, because although I like blue (and Vincent's room is VERY blue!!!) I don't particularly want to dress him in blue much if I can avoid it. I just think there are cooler colours for clothing. But I have a couple of bits of blue clothing, I'm not totally anti-blue!!! But I must say my second reaction was that I'm a little surprised; a while ago you expressed regret that your mum had never dressed you in blue clothes as a baby and that you are sad to look back on photos and not see any blue, as blue is your favourite colour. I hope Embla's favourite colour doesn't turn out to be pink, or she will have the same thoughts!! 

But then again, we can never know what our little ones will grow up to like in life, and whilst they are tiny it isn't really about them but more about what their parents like, what they want to dress them in etc. :)

So anywho, I guess you guys would like an update from me :D

I had an echo scan of my heart first this afternoon, and (bleagh) apparently the mitral valve is no longer a "trivial" leak, but now a mild to moderate leak, and the pulmonary and tricuspid valves are showing trivial leaks (where they weren't before) No biggie, but I guess my heart is a bit leaky in general!! :rofl: We joked about putting tiny corks in all of the leaks and holes and things, or putting big plasters over them :rofl:

But anyway, then we went to the women's health bit of the hospital for my consultant appointment... First the nurse measured me (no scan today) and she said I was measuring quite small for 36 weeks. But the consultant wasn't worried, because Vincent was actually about a week large at the last scan, and he said "even if he hadn't grown at all since then, he would still be within normal range now". So that's fine too, hopefully :)
And so on to the question of delivery etc. Firstly we talked about me being in labour and the effect on my joints etc. I told him which were most likely to dislocate at any given time and things, and he made some notes in my file. He reiterated that if I were to have an epidural then they'd have to move my legs around for me etc. (kind of taking my control away) and that it might make things more likely to dislocate, which I understood. So he thought it best to try to avoid epidural if possible, as they'd said to me before. He talked about the possibility of me not having the stamina to push Vince out on my own, and that I might need forceps/Ventouse, but that given other EDS issues those might increase the chance of tearing and things which we'd also like to avoid. But anyway, to sum it up, the plan is this:
On Wednesday 22nd July (2 weeks' time, I will be 37+6) I will go in to be assessed, given an internal examination etc. and a sweep. If things look "favourable" at that point, they will arrange for me to come in in the next couple of days to have the pessary and everything and be induced ( !! :happydance: !! ) so Vince will likely be here before the week of the 27th in that case. If when I go in for the internal examination etc. on 22nd things don't look "favourable" for induction (cervix etc? Vince's positioning etc?) then they will book me for a caesarean at the next available time. He didn't book the caesarean today because they don't like to book it if they might not be doing it, and I might not need it. But he promised that he would not let things drag on, and so I anticipate that the caesarean would likely be within the next few days as well. And so in THAT case Vince will likely be here by the week of the 27th too!! So although we don't have a firm definite answer, we can pretty much safely say that he will be here by the week of 27th :D :D 

Horray! The end is in sight, and we'll be meeting little man soon :) :)

Going to go and catch up on other threads etc. now ladies, I'm sure loads of you have probably posted whilst I was writing this too lol 

:hugs:
Shadow xxx


----------



## xarxa

ShadowRat said:


> and Xarxa, you little sneak, you! I had a "feeling" you might be having a girl, maybe I spotted the same thing as Cleck a while ago, not sure, but I always kinda thought you might be having a girl :D The name is lovely too, such a great story to it, it's cool that you shared it with us :happydance: It's funny, you talk about the pink thing, and I have several thoughts on it to be honest: My first is that I empathise with you, because although I like blue (and Vincent's room is VERY blue!!!) I don't particularly want to dress him in blue much if I can avoid it. I just think there are cooler colours for clothing. But I have a couple of bits of blue clothing, I'm not totally anti-blue!!! But I must say my second reaction was that I'm a little surprised; a while ago you expressed regret that your mum had never dressed you in blue clothes as a baby and that you are sad to look back on photos and not see any blue, as blue is your favourite colour. I hope Embla's favourite colour doesn't turn out to be pink, or she will have the same thoughts!!

I never thought of this... Hmmm you definately gave me something to think about. 

PS:Embla's room is bright blue :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

overcomer79 said:


> w4b- I had the same thing starting last week and my dr confirmed my suspicions about the pubic bone separating. As you get closer to birth, it separates to provide a little more room for LO to pass through. Also, it will become more painful when the dr checks your fundal heights as he/she will have to press down on the pubic bone to locate it.

Ugh, that sounds lovely. :rofl: I was hoping that the pain just meant that I overexerted myself the other day when I did a bit of cleaning again, finally.



Boothh said:


> i think we are going to wait til this LO is around 1 before we try again, because we dont want a big gap, but then again i dont we will be properly actively TTC, just be leaving up to chance i think :)
> 
> i have an appointment today with the midwife im worried about my iron levels cus i really dont want an injection!
> 
> the new cat knocked a huge tin of green paint off a shelf in the hallway last night, and i must of stood in it on my sleep walk to the bathroom in the middle of the night because my foot is bright green lmao, i remember rubbing it on OHs leg when i got back in bed and sort of half mumbling, 'is my foot wet, it feels wet' so he must have gone off to work with a lovely green smear down his leg lmao, :rofl:
> 
> the bad side is though that the carpet is beige, and theres no way that paints coming out, i sat at the top of the stairs scrubbing for nearly an hour when i got up this morning :(
> 
> and i have bloody tooth ache! i think my wisdom tooth is coming through, not what i need right now lol.x

Ahhh. This just shows the importance of cat-proofing your house. You need to do the same thing with new dogs too.



Aunty E said:


> Ooh, paint+cat= BAD.
> 
> Anyone else feel like their baby is punching them in the bum today? I get a lot of the cervix punches, but I'm getting more round the back this morning. Bit of a shock when it happens, and not very comfortable, but at least she's not trying to claw her way out.
> 
> Incidentally, my girly bump is very high and round and neat - just to throw a spanner in the boy/girl bump theory.

Not today, but I do get that sometimes. It's a weird alternative to getting hit in the vagina.



xarxa said:


> I've told everyone that i will be greatly offended if they buy clothes that are pink. People that know me should know better and respect my decision.
> 
> I'd love to see them I bought some with spaceships and aliens on :happydance:
> 
> Finding clothes that are not pink and not clearly boy's clothing is very hard tho. Everything is either white or beige. But i did find some cute bodies in yellow and green.

I was going to say that yellow and green work pretty well for neutral things. Red does too, I guess. Lincoln's getting mostly green stuff from Mommy, 'cause it's my favorite color.



cleckner04 said:


> My thing is putting the carseat in the car. I don't know what it is but I know it needs done soon just in case especially with DH leaving at the end of the week for 10 days and if I go into labor without him I probably won't remember to put it in when I'm busy freaking out. But I keep putting it off. Has anyone put their carseat in yet? I just feel weird about it.

I don't think we're putting the car seat in until 35 weeks or something, since we're not going to be trying to prevent labor anymore after 36 weeks. It would just take up space and everything if we put it in now.


----------



## ShadowRat

xarxa said:


> I never thought of this... Hmmm you definately gave me something to think about.
> 
> PS:Embla's room is bright blue :D

:happydance: horray for bright blue bedrooms!! hehehe...

Also, horray for clothes with aliens and spaceships on them!!! Where did you get those?! 

I recently got worried that we didn't have enough little bodysuits for Vince (loads on 0-3 but not so much for newborn / small baby size) so I got hold of a bunch of them really cheaply (just plain colours) and I'm putting my own adornments on them :dance: I'm doing a lion with "roar!" stitched underneath, a tiger with "growl!", a monkey with "ooh ooh!" and then a caterpillar with "caterpillar", a spider with "spider" and a whale with "whale" underneath :D I've only done the lion so far, but I'm quite pleased with it! Will post pics once the others are done :D xx


----------



## Boothh

w4b - i just didnt think at all about letting the new cat loose, because the original cat is so laid back, never jumps on anything she shouldnt and is generally well behaved, where as the new one is mental and keeps getting stuck in awkward places and likes alot more attention etc, i will have to be more careful though from now on, 

i still havnt washed any of his clothes, i washed the cover on his bouncer chair and the attached blanket and teddies but thats it, 

i have taken all of his clothes out of the dresser and put them in a big laundry bag and taken them downstairs, 
then today i got them all out of the bag and sorted into sizes, have taken all the tiny baby and newborn and taken the tags off of them, now thye are in a pile on the dining table waiting to go in the washer finally, and i actually bought non bio today too so its definatly happening sometime soon, :)

we havnt even got the carseat yet either OHs parents are supposed to be buying it but we shall see, 

i had an appointment with my midwife today it was really nice hearing his heart beating again especially as he hasnt been moving very much recently, 
she said his head is well down and thats why im gettin pain in my pelvis from walking etc because hes pretty much head butting me all the time haha, she showed me where his back was too and stuff which is nice so iv been stroking him giving him a 'back rub' lol, 

she convinced me to go to the teen parent class thing too, which i havnt been to so far cus i didnt wanna be stuck with a load of chavs sorry for being snobby, i tried to explain to her i dont feel like id belong with all the teen mothers because im going to turn 20 a couple weeks after the baby is born, i know i sound narrow minded but the flyer she gave me all the girls on it looked awful, 

well she said to me that theres no one in the class for pregnancy now because theyve all had their babies so if i go along it will be just me and her for 2hours and she can tell me everything from over the course of the classes in that time cus ill be on my own, so im going to go next tuesday, :)

iv started plans for the getting back into shape thing too, im in the process of buying all of my mums friends gym equiptment to put in our garage to make a mini gym for myself, theres a treadmill, cross trainer, exercise bike and a few other bits so ill give myself a few weeks then try and get an hour a day in while he's asleep etc, hopefully will help me shift some of this weight. 

so looking forward to him getting here now but when i read posts like that one about that poor woman and the baby, i get scared, im paranoid enough as it is so im trying to put things like that to the back of my mind, hopefully we will all be lucky and nothing will go badly for any of us, we've been pretty lucky so far in here so fingers crossed for everyone, 

wow i just know this post is going to be huge! xx


----------



## Pippin

*WOW Shadow your little man will be with us within 3 weeks!!!! HOW EXCITING!!! SO happy you have that answer now. * (ps July is a good month to be born in, I'm a July baby :winkwink:)


----------



## Ducky77

Xarxa..heheheh I understand how you feel about pink, I like pink but not so much, the clothes that I bought so far for my baby girl are mostly yellow or green, I just have 2 pinks in them and couples of blue and gray, don't understand too why having a gilr it's mean you have to have all pink for the baby.

Shadow..good to hear your baby will be with us in 3 weeks, so it will be july baby then :)

I went to the hospital yesterday because of my contraction, they put me on the monitor for heartbeat and contraction, well..I do have some contraction but it was mild and irregular, a bit to soon for 36 wks to have contraction like that and I haven't even dilated yet just a small "dimple". so they let me home..thanks God!
Went to see my OB this morning, and he will schedule the c-section for me after I reached 39 wks, so my baby might be a July baby too :) I am just hoping my LO will come out soon before the schedule because until now I still feel mild contraction and a very bad BH :( I don't think I can handle this torture for 3 more weeks :( thinking if that a real labor or just a false labor, keep counting the time difference between contraction..bah..! This is my 2nd child, I should know what will happen but this is still make me confused :(


----------



## tmr1234

shadow congrats on getting some sort of date. 

i was getting really bad pain in my gron yesterday and cud harrdley walk that much but upto now feeling better. sleeping really good at the min as well only getting up 1 time in the night to wee and having 1&1/2hrs in the day as well go me lol.

my tens is getting sent out today cant wait feels like it is so close now. 

have a good day


----------



## nuttymummy

yay shadow...we have a round about date!! and yes i agree.....july is a good month to be born lol im a july baby too....but at the very end on the 31st!!

i havnt put the carseat in yet, but thinking about it soon to make sure we can get it in!!!

everything else is still in boxes....moses basket, pram etc. we will prob get those out when we have more room!! need to sell lots on ebay first to make room!


----------



## ShadowRat

:happydance: Oooooh, it really feels like everyone is starting to make those last minute preparations now!!! Car seats and clothes and tens machines... It's all so exciting!! :D

So yea, Vincent will 99% definitely be a July baby. But I'll still always be an "August Mummy"!!! And I agree that July is an awesome month to be born. My OH was a July baby, as was my favourite brother! :) We've packed exciting things into the next couple of weeks, so hopefully it should go by fairly quickly now! :)


----------



## Aunty E

I'm quite happy to be in endgame prep stage - I've got a busy few weeks with sorting stuff out, but it looks like my baby brother is coming to stay for a while (mum's house is a bit full at the mo) and I can get him to help me a bit. I'm off to Ikea tomorrow to pick up the last couple of bits and pieces for the baby's room and I collect my great grandmama's rocking chair on Saturday which I'm going to reupholster in some luvverly Ikea fabric with the help of a friend. I'll pick up some sheeting too and make some sheets, and then I think I'm done, bar packing my bag and getting a changing bag. Eeep. 

So, not much movement any more apart from the low down punches, but I have had an achey bump and some cramps. ALSO I got my first stretch mark, under the bump, so I'm wondering if she's making a move to engage...

Physio was good this morning, and I finally have my splints and some exercises, RAH :)

I can't believe that Vince is so close to making an appearance, eep eep !!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Shadow, Vince will be here sooo soon! I am so excited for you honey :D

AuntyE- I've noticed the movement decrease as well, but as long as I still get the few rib kicks and crotch punches haha I'm content. Glad everything went well this morning :D

I woke up at 6 am in extreme discomfort. I have been tossing and turning, so I went up and got some water and some breakfast and now I am sick as can be, my eyes keep going crossed (do not know why) but my stomach is tight and I am on the verge of throwing up, its awful. I am going to try to get another hour or so of sleep and see how I feel, I called my OH in tears and just told him to keep his phone on incase anything happened, which I know it wont, but better safe than sorry. Its hard to get ahold of those military men haha


----------



## Boothh

just picked up my pram and trying to put it together but im having trouble getting the wheels on!! :(


----------



## HeidiLSparks

That is so exciting!!!! Good luck with the wheels haha


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh Aunty E I'm soooo glad you finally have a physio and are being looked after!! I really hope you get some good help there, and it's great that you have proper splints and things too now :)

Heidi :hugs: :( poop about feeling so yucky today... I hope some rest helps you to settle a bit... It can't be good to feel all up in the air at the moment, the crossed eyes sounds really odd too- hope it stops soon! :hugs:

You girls made my tummy flip AGAIN by saying "Vince will be here soon" !!! Hehehehe it's funny, hearing someone ELSE say "Vince will be here soon" somehow makes it so REAL! Like he is a person already, other people call him by his name and stuff! :happydance: !! 

Becki, do you have intructions honey? lol... It can be a bit mad trying to figure those things out for the first time, but once you've figured it once it will seem easy I bet!! That's what it was like with our buggy anyway lol

xxx


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone - I've got a question for you all!! 

I have just started putting together a list of items i will need for my hospital bag - and there are masses of things. So my question is 
"how big is your hospital bag?"
Is it a holdall or a small suitcase etc etc . I am planning on buying myself a new bag but don't want to get something and find out it is too small!1

Thanks ladies x


----------



## ShadowRat

Shiv, I am using a massive "tote" type bag... I'll see if I can find a similar image to show you... I bought it originally for Teaching Practice when I was doing my degree, but it is so big and easy to shove stuff in/get stuff out that I figured it'd be perfect for a hospital bag. It's about 60cm x 40cm on the base I think (can't measure exactly cos it's in the car!!) and it has very high sides, maybe about 50/60cm again... *hunts for similar image online...*


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmm... Well it's SOMETHING like this, shape-wise, but it is bright red with caterpillars and ladybirds on :happydance: and it is really huge for this type of bag...

https://ep.yimg.com/ip/I/yhst-68055111625589_2053_10941041


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Hi Girlies,* :hi:

Omg, this thread is impossible to keep up with :dohh: ... you are all such chatter-box's lol :rofl::rofl:

*Shadow* - yippee for Vince arriving before the month is out!!!:happydance: That's BRILL! How exciting for you!!!! :yipee:

*Booth* - Good luck with putting the wheels on your pram :thumpup: Must do mine soon as our pram is still in the box :rofl: Hope it's not too complicated?!

*Shiv* - I'm packing two bags for hosp. One for me & one for baby. Mine is like the one in this link:

https://www.amtmarketing.com/itemfull/slazenger-travel-bag-2036.jpg

and baby's one :baby: is a _small case _on wheels. 

I probably won't fill them as I'm *trying* to pack light this time. All going to plan, I should be only in for one night (I hope) so I'm literally just bringing enough for giving birth, getting showered afterwards and one night for me & baby. 
In the event that I'm in there any longer than expected, my OH can bring me down anything extra I need (p.j's for the ward, extra underwear/socks etc & extra stuff for baby).


Btw, I got *two* bits of *good news *yesterday! :happydance: I found out at my midwife appointment that baby is now *HEAD DOWN! Yayyyy!!* :dance:
Also, my sister told me that she is *pregnant*!! I am EXTRA happy for her as she's had a tough time recently. She gave birth to a still born baby girl about a year and a half ago :(:( I won't go into detail but you can imagine the devestation of it :cry: So I am over the moon for her, she really deserves this bit of happiness.. :cloud9::cloud9: She's had her 3 month scan and all looks well so say a prayer for her won't ya? xx

:hug::hug::hug:
*
xx*


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone.

As far as carseat, I have to yet to get one. I am ordering mine but will be gone next week so have put the ordering on hold until we get back next thursday.

I had another crappy nights of sleep last night. I don't know whether to mention it ot the dr when I go tomorrow or not. It is almost 11am here and I am feeling the need to go back to bed.

I get fed up at OH and slept in the office last night (that could be part of it). I am just tired of going to sleep and waking up in an empty bed. Plus knowing my luck, I will go in labor in the middle of the night and fall down the stairs trying to get to him. I just don't know anymore. All I can say is thank goodness for audiobooks for the ipod as I listened to fairy tales last night and this morning. Well, I am going back to lay down. I just don't know what as to do as I feel like crap :(.


----------



## overcomer79

Aww Caroline, that is excellent on both fronts!!!

Will pray that doesn't happen again. In fact, will pray that all our LO's arrive in this world alert and awake.

now back to bed xxx


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Thanks Hun! :hugs:

And hope you get some decent sleep soon *xx*


----------



## smith87999

Caroline....congrats to your sister that is very exciting... it sounds like she can use some good news..

Shadow... you must be excited now to know when Vincent is coming...and nervous too :lol:

TMI.....So I had some bloody mucus this morning... :blush: reading in my "what to expect" book is says that can mean labor can be 24 hours to several days away... I have an OB appointment today in a few hours so we will see what she says...

2 of my labors started with my water breaking.... 1 started with contractions.... so I haven't ever had the bloody mucus thing... so who knows....

However... it set me into a bit of a panic this morning... so I found the tub of 0-3 month clothes and the carseat and threw them in the wash....:rofl: Just in case....

Anyone else had a normal pregnancy and had bloody mucus yet?


----------



## ashnbump

im back guys, posted a new thread, so you can all have a read of that! hope your all well, and love to you all for all the congrats i've received! PICS COMING V.SOON! xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hey Ash, we have all been waiting to hear from you!!!! :D Glad everything is well


----------



## ShadowRat

ASH!!!!! Yay!!!! OMG we NEEEEEED pics!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi ladies:wave:
Ash cant wait to see pics of your little princess!!
Shadow :shock: i cant believe how close your coming to meeting Vince!!!!
:hugs: to everyone who needs them xxxx

I had my appointment with my new consultant today and i'm in a little bit of shock they have (finally) confirmed the diagnosis and have also said that Elinors heart is twisted but "thats the least of her problems" WTF!!
They have given her a 50-60% chance of survival which has knocked me for six if i'm honest :cry:
I have a C-Section date of 24th August and i'm meeting the neonatologist soon xx
Thats all i can update for now i really dont feel like i want to talk about it xxxx


----------



## nuttymummy

all i can do is give hugs sam :hugs: xxx

welcome back ash...i found ur thread!! congrats!


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam, we're here for you honey whenever you feel like talking about it... Stay strong honey, you're an absolute star x x x x x x x


----------



## smith87999

Sam....:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: Sam honey, if you need anything let me know. :hugs: We are all here for you, and everything is going to be okay, you and Elinor are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Pippin

Sam honey I'm sorry it's not good news. We'll all be wishing on every star that she's a little fighter. I read a story today about a little boy that fought against the odds and he's a healthy one year old now. I know she'll do all she can to fight through just like I know you will. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xxCarolinexx

I am so sorry to hear that Sam :( I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now!

I just want you to know that I am thinking of you :hugs: _*And praying for little Elinor *_:dust:

We are all here for you and you are in all of our thoughts :hugs:

:hug: *xxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh Sam :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i am soooooo sorry it is not good news - u and Elinor are in my thoughts :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: anything u need just shout!!!!


Ash - glad your ok.....looking forward to pics and other thread xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

She is super beautiful Ash!!!!!!!!! :D

On a sad note- Grandpa just passed away 20 min ago. :( I know he is in a better place, but still...the news is just awful


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG may I just say, how GORGEOUS is our first August girlie?!? Congratulations Ash honey, thanks for sharing those amazing pics. She is just totally totally adorable :)

xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

:( :hugs: I'm sorry, Heidi. That's never easy, I hope your family are ok xxxx


----------



## Pippin

So sorry Heidi, I lost my last grandparent a while ago and it's still hurts. hope you are okay and love to your family at this time. xxx


----------



## joeyjo

Sam_star & Elinor you and the rest of your family are in my thoughts & prayers. Fingers very tightly crossed for you.

Heidi - so is your Grandad and family.

In fact every night as I wind down I think of all the families starting and growing. I'm getting all soppy now.

Ashnbump - Kara is beautiful, you must be missing her so much but I'm sure she'll be home with you soon


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I can not get over how beautiful little Kara is haha.

Thank you all so much, it was my brother in laws grandpa, but him and my sister have been together since they were 15, they are now 27 and he came around for everything..he was our grandpa..and now hes gone, I am just so sad for my brother in law. Grandpa was all he ever knew since his dad passed away when he was 2


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Ash* - Kara is absolutely adorable! What a beautiful little princess :yipee: I'm so happy for you **

*Heidi* - Hun, I'm very sorry to hear about your Grandad :( It is never easy to lose somebody you love regardless of their age or any other factors.. BIG :hug: to you & your family! And deepest condolances.. *xx*


----------



## overcomer79

:(...
Sorry Heidi.

I had an awful day as well. I think it is pretty much going to be over for me and OH over financial issues. He never makes sacrifices to help out the family. Our agreement was that I would work first summer session to pay for our room next week and he would pay for the rest. It doesn't look like he will now since he keeps going into the account where I have the back up funds and taking out of it!!! Every time I say we need to discuss finances, "I'm not discussing that with you now!!!" WHEN!?!?!?! For the last few months, I have had 50 dollars left over for AN ENTIRE MONTH when he is left with about 300 dollars every TWO WEEKS!!!! How does this seem fair??????? He has bought three books (as if he doesn't have enough) out of this pay period since last friday!!! Instead of taking his lunch, he moves money (doesn't tell me about it) and goes out. I am so upset as I am sick of feeling like he gets the upper hand all the time. I just put money back for the carseat (as if he will have money to give me toward it) and now a bill from the government over something that happened in 2007. The issue is, I can't get money from him when I need it and he refuses to discuss our finances to help sort things out. He refuses to grow up. I am stuck at home with very little to eat while he just takes off whenever he damn well pleases. It is too hot for me to walk anywhere and I just can't handle this stress anymore. I really have no support and it is killing me. I don't have financial support from him or even support through out this pregnancy. He says that he loves me but I doubt it now. I wish we never got married because it is more stressful dealing with two people's accounts (one not so responsible) than one person. I am going to tell him tonight that he is going to have to start making some financial (stupid books, we have four six ft tall book cases of HIS books!)))) sacrifices and more contributions or it is over. I haven't slept well all week and can't handle this anymore. I bet his has got another credit card in his wallet but he will say no when I ask him!!! 

I have become truly depressed and I just don't know where to go from here.

I cried myself to sleep last night (he knew I was crying but didn't give a &&&&) and will probably do the same tonight. I'm sorry. I just feel like I have no where else to turn but to you girls as my mom is always on his side. 

I am just so sick of all the unexpected expenses, I pay. The vet bill...me...in fact any vet bill is paid by me. The savings account...all contributions made by me.

He has enough left over to make contributions, but just isn't responsible enough and I can't take it because he refuses to talk to me about it. It always ends the same...me being called a "stupid bitch".

...


----------



## overcomer79

sorry...should not have put all that on you :(

Maybe I just need to stop coming on here..


----------



## Pippin

Hey Overcomer don't be sorry, it's worrying when you don't know where money is goig to come from and even more frustrating when you can see someone close to you isn't helping. Your within your right to demand this is sorted. He legally has to pay his way for this baby and marriage. Much love :hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Overcomer: 

Me and my OH have been having a lot of arguments over finances as well. He is in the Army and to him, he thought that was a fulltime job in itself, well it wasnt paying for anything. We are getting a bonus, but thats about it and the monthly checks we get are nothing, so I told him he needed a fulltime job, as did I after the baby was born. We needed to become a duel income family, we had no choice or we wouldnt have made it. He on the other hand, didnt understand and fought with me and didnt get a job for over 7 months, he just now got a fulltime job this past week. It was AWFUL on us though.

I understand how you feel honey, its so hard when you have no money, and you feel so alone and nothing you can say can or will help the situation. You just have to keep praying that he will see the light and change his ways, just remember you put in all you can, and if you isnt doing the same, then you do what is best for you and that baby. We are here if you need anything, ANYTHING at all. :hugs: Just anytime you need to talk, let me know


----------



## overcomer79

Thanks guys. After typing that, I had a good cry and am feeling some better. I did confront him on his expenses this week and asked him why and he admitted he was being irresponsible. I am praying we can get past this. I don't mind making sacrifices but I do expect the same in return and did tell him so. I think I will take something for sleep tonight and hopefully that will help. If not, that is something else to mention to the dr tomorrow.

hugs


----------



## jelr

Hey all

Sorry I didn't message last night I did read through though but I was too shattered to write any messages - ha I have been even busier since work is more or less finished ( I just have to work next Tuesday and I'm done).

I have spent the last few days, baby washing, catching up with friends and packing my bag and cheering up my little sis, she has been unwell for some time (dizzy, palpatations, tired, pain in her chest) and she finally went to the doc and her resting pulse was only 30 something which is waaaay too low, so she is terrified there is something wrong with her heart and she is only 27. I'm hoping it is something less serious but that at least she will know what is wrong and start feeling better soon.

Anyways enough of me.

Overcomer: I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time with OH, dont ever be afraid to write on here and have a rant, you are quiet entitled too as he should be forking up for James and helping with the household bills, that is part of marriage. I would defo sit him down once and for all and tell him how bad it is making you feel.

Pippin: When exactly are you 30?

Ash: Baby Kara is such a beauty, you should be so proud.

Heidi: Sorry to hear about grandpa - it is sad when someone who is always there passes away. :hugs: to you and your family.

Caroline: I'm so delighted to hear your sisters news, it sounds like she has had a hard time and so deserves it. Fingers crossed for her.

Sam: I'm so sorry you have gotten bad news, but little Elinor is a fighter - you know we are all here when you feel up to talking.

Joeyjo: I know what mean about being soppy, I feel like that lately, we are all so blessed.

Jai Jai: Saw your other thread and sounds like heartburn to me, try raising the top of your bed with some blankets under the mattress if the gaviscon doesn't help.

Smith: How did you get on with the OB after, does she reckon you will go into labour soon?

AuntyE: I'm so glad you got your physio and some splints, enjoy your brother being home too.

Booth: hope you got the wheels on, those prams can be so awkward some times.

Shiv: I packed my bad tonight and I only packed what was on the list and I have loads - It took a medium sized suitcase (the middle one of a 3 suitcase set) for my stuff and the tote sized bad that shadow showed there for LO. But I am in Ireland so maybe my list is a little different to others.

Shadow: Congrats on vinces impending arrival, I can't believe he will be here in 3 weeks, it will fly by.

Nutty: We got all of our stuff out of the boxes this week and it does take up so much room, it is so exciting though.

TMR: you have just reminded me to order my tens.

Ducky: Sorry to hear you are having a bad time with pain.

Well I'm sorry girls but that is as much as I can remember. Hope I didn't forget anyone.

:hug: to you all. Xx


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Hi Overcomer,*

You poor thing being put under all that stress when you're so close to giving birth. I think some men (and women sometimes, I don't wanna come across as being sexist:blush:) can be quite selfish at times and don't realise how much it affects their other half. 

There's not a couple out there who don't argue over finances at one stage or another, but if you can't talk things out then *HOW* are you supposed to resolve them?? I can totally understand why you are frustrated and angry about this... anybody would be if put in that position!!

He seems to be avoiding the topic or else just brushing it under the carpet. And it's obviously really affecting you hun!:hugs: 

I think the only way you can work things out and come up with some sort of compromise, is to MAKE him sit down and talk! You may have to give him an ultimatum to get him to do this?! But at the moment it's almost like he's not taking you seriously? And then he tries to put the 'blame' on you by calling you names etc.. and making you feel as though you've done something wrong! It's totally unfair. 

I really hope he comes to his senses soon and realises you are only trying to sort things out to make your relationship and finances better.

Sending lots of :hug: and support your way!

*x x x*


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Thanks Jelr! xx

Yay for you finishing up on Tues :happydance: You must be delighted! And separately, hope that your sis is ok. Maybe it is something not too serious that can be easily treated, fingers crossed! I'm glad she's getting it checked out anyways :thumbup:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Jelr: Sorry to hear about your sis hon. Keep trying to cheer her up. :)
Glad to hear you are getting some stuff done hon.


----------



## jelr

Thanks Caroline: Yeah can't wait to be finished on Tuesday although as I had most of this week off it kinda feels like I'm finished already. - Yeah I'm really hoping it is nothing too serious with my sis I looked it up on the net for her and there are lots on not so seriious things it could be so fingers crossed.

Thanks Heidi - thinks she is feeling a bit better after our day out and after I found the not so serious stuff on the net, so hopefully she will sleep better tonight when she is not so worried and feel a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## Sam_Star

Ash, Kara is beautiful hun i cant belive how little she is but so pretty!!!
Thanks girls for all your support i really dont know what i would do without you all xx
I am sorry for dumping all that on you all then running off (i went to bed) i was feeling so down after the hospital trip the fetel medicine unit is actually on thematernity ward and as i came out of my appointment after having all the not so good news a lady and her partner were walking out of the ward with their little baba wrapped up in a car seat and she was beaming holding about 9 balloons with 'baby girl' on them and i felt like someone had kicked me in the face i actually couldn't breathe!! 
I think it has truely hit home now sorry xx :cry:


----------



## overcomer79

many :hugs: Sam. :hugs: Elinor too.


----------



## Sam_Star

Thanks OC xxx i really need them today x


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Sam_Star said:


> Ash, Kara is beautiful hun i cant belive how little she is but so pretty!!!
> Thanks girls for all your support i really dont know what i would do without you all xx
> I am sorry for dumping all that on you all then running off (i went to bed) i was feeling so down after the hospital trip the fetel medicine unit is actually on thematernity ward and as i came out of my appointment after having all the not so good news a lady and her partner were walking out of the ward with their little baba wrapped up in a car seat and she was beaming holding about 9 balloons with 'baby girl' on them and i felt like someone had kicked me in the face i actually couldn't breathe!!
> I think it has truely hit home now sorry xx :cry:

I felt a similar way when I went into the labor ward before and saw these women coming in, positively beaming because they were going to have their babies and I was there with my tiny bump, just terrified of losing mine because it was too soon for us. :cry: Those things hit you in a different way when you're in a different situation. It's harder to be happy for those others when you're so scared about your own child... and wondering if you'll be able to beam the same way! Ugh.

Sorry that you're going through this.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: Do not be sorry honey, it is a hard thing you are going through, the least we can di is listen and support you!


----------



## elly75

Sam, big :hugs: for you and praying for Elinor. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ashnbump

thanks sam, she looks like one of those 'fake babies' that you see in the back of the TV mags lol!

all my thoughts are with you and elinor hun, i know words never heal the way we feel, but all the support i'v/we receive from the ladies on here helps us pull through, keep strong for her hun, she's done so well so far!

i know what you mean about the mat ward, when i was in i felt so weird, like i shouldnt be there like i wasnt a 'proper' patient, because i didnt have my little girl at my bedside, i just didnt have a bump one day and no one knew where my LO was, so it was hard, and so was leaving without her, even though i know she's safe and sound, its just not the way it shouldve been iykwim? 

anyway hun millions of :hugs: sent your way xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pippin

Morning ladies, hope we are all okay.

Sam honey I hope you feel a little better today, I know it'll be very hard but we are here for you :hugs: never apologize. xxxx

Had my growth scan today and all our fears that he is massive aren't coming true. He's just at the top of his range for his gestation so she said I can go full term and not be induced :happydance: He's a healthy 5.9lbs (2.7kg) at the moment so looks like he'll be an 8/9lb baby, I can deal with that I think. My uncle was 11lb so that was my biggest fear I think. I could be a sept mummy after all. Oh and he's head down so that's a good thing too.


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, i'm still here, not having a great time of it! Back and forward to hospital and now on at least twice weekly MW visits + day at antenatal day unit!! BP up again yesterday but after laying at docs for a hour it went under limit :) LO is now measuring 38weeks!!! She looked at my growth chart from Friday and just said wow, with a little grin!! O dear :rofl: Just trying to not do anything really so I can stay at home :) They don't want to give me BP drugs as after the results on the BP monitor, it shows that my BP can also drop rapidly (from 159/92 to 121/71 in 5 mins) so they don't want it lower than my lowest figure!! Not long now tho hey :D

xarxa - yay a girl :D Embla is a beautiful name :D

joeyjo - we've been the same, its quite a challenge to get neutral stuff that isn't white or cream :D TBH, most of our stuff will come after LO is here :D

Jai_jai - Sorry to hear about your hair hun :( Was the outcome not to your liking either?

OC - thats fab news about your degree, well done hun :D So sorry to hear about your problems with OH :( Its so hard to even suggest anything when he won't even talk to you. Massive :hugs: babe xxx

Cleck - i know, isn't it heartbreaking. A girl on our PCOS forum gave birth to an angel a while back and I cannot even begin to imagine what that must be like :( We're not putting our carseat in until we leave for hospital :) Must have a few attempts at fitting it tho :rofl:

MJ - Well done on getting some washing done :D do those colour catchers work? I've thought about them so I can add my orange tots bots in with my whites? :D

Shadow - great news about your app hun, least you've got something a bit more set out in your mind :D Woo hoo, Vince will be here soon :D

Boothh - thats fab news about 1-2-1 antenatal :D I def know what you mean about feeling "snobbish". Thats why I wanted to do NCT classes but that £190 could be so important to us for LO!! So we went for the NHS ones and our first was FAB! At 29, i think i'm the youngest one in there :rofl: and all are first children bar 1!! Enjoy your time with her and ask lots of questions :D Hope you got your wheels sorted hun :rofl:

Ducky - sorry to hear you're having such a rough time hun :( Keep that LO tucked up a bit longer and hopefully it'll be real labour before that 39 weeks :hugs:

tmr - thats fab about sleeping, i think I was up about 5 times last night!! How do you do it? :D And yay for your tens, i must get mine ordered :D

Aunty E - glad your physio went well :D How you doing today, splints helping you? :D You sound like DF and I, we've said we're off to get last few bits either at weekend or early next week :D And we have to collect the family rocking chair from my sister :D

Shiv - well done on getting organised :D My bag is an adidas holdall and is about 60x40 like Shadows, its only about half full so I could have had a bit smaller :)

Caroline - woo hoo on LO being head down and that fab news about your sister, many congrats to her :D

Sam - so sorry to hear your news hun :hugs: can't even begin to understand what you're going thru :hugs: Isn't that a long time to leave it if you're only due 2 days after? Hoping and praying for Elinor xxxx And I know what you mean about been kicked in the face! The place the infertile ladies go for scans at our hospital is the same place as all the bumps! That was bad enough so can't imagine how seeing babies would be xxxxx

Heidi - so sorry about you Grandpa hun :hugs: Love to you and your family

Jelr - hope your little sis is OK, big :hugs: from me xxx Seems this post must battle you for longest post ever :rofl:

Pippin - great news that LO is all growing OK :D Wish our news was the smae :rofl:


Jeez, that was a long one, best go have my crunchy nut cornflakes to recover :D


----------



## Pippin

Vici what a bugger you are back and forth to the hospital, wish is was an easier ride for you. Glad your bp came down but also glad they are watching you closely. Are they going to induce you early do you think?


----------



## Vici

Looks that way :) The PE is considered moderate atm so hoping it won't be for that :D Just the fact we have a monster in here :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Awww I have to admit I'm slightly jealous you'll get to see him/her before me :blush: As long as you get regularly checked you'll be okay hon. Hope the PE doesn't get worse. xxx


----------



## Vici

Thanks hun, whats the betting, LO would have hardly grown by 31st July so all will stay the same and i'll be 2 weeks late :D


----------



## Aunty E

hey girls! Splints great thus far, I can recommend them if anyone has any CT trouble, and the exercises really relieve the pain too. 

Imogen is so quiet today and yesterday, I gave her a bit of a poke just now, and I'm pretty sure she moved back, but I'm a bit annoyed that I don't have my scheduled midwife appointment this morning. But the poor man has swine flu, so not really his fault. I'm sure she'll wake up later, when I have some sugar. If not, I'm not far from an NHS walk-in centre where I'm sure they'll have a stethoscope ;)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Vici - So annoying that you have to keep going back and forth but at least they are keeping an eye on you which must be a relief so bubs is ok! :hugs: my hair is not great, liveable but stripey in places oh well I dont mind its superficial really :blush:

Overcomer - sorry ur DH is being an idiot about money, it is a hard one to talk about my DF does not like to talk about stuff like that which annoys me but I know he pays a lot but I just wish I knew what was going on as we are in a bit of debt but i like to know the whole piccy!! I do hope u guys can sort it out :hugs:

Shadow - how r u feeling hun? does that diagnosis of the leaking mean u were misdiagnosed before?? :( sorry about the leakage I hope ur ok :hugs: cant belive Vince is going to be here THIS month EXCITING :D

Pips - thats good news that bubs is not huge :D why did they think that again is it the size of ur bump? :D

Ash - just have to say how beautiful our 1st baby is :D u must be sooo proud I know we are all proud of you for being so strong and setting such a good example!!! 

CarolineXX - great to hear about ur sis hun, i bet she is elated :D I will send a pray her way that things work out this time!!

Hiedi - are you feeling better yourself? sorry to hear about your Grandpa, I lost mine last year and it hurts sooo much still I just want him to hold my baby and he never will :cry: how is your BIL holding out?

Sam - do not feel bad about coming on here and letting it all out - thats what we are hear for!!!! Such bad timing when u were walking out of hospital :( sorry hun I wish I could take the pain away and make it all better but all I can do is :hugs:

Smith - have u heard anymore about ur mucus plug symptoms?

AuntyE - great news u finally got the physio, have u had it (can't remember :blush: ) if u have has it worked at all yet?

Boothh - have u figured out the pram yet?? DF showed me how to use ours :rofl:

Shiv - I have two bags - a small one like shadows from primark for labour and a small sports bad that i take to the gym for after.....thought i would separate them so i dont get in a tizz searching for stuff.

Joey - I am an emotional person anyway so now I am so emotional and cry all the time espesh when hear the lovely news like Ash having baby Kara safely - makes everything worth while :D

Tmr - did u rent ur TENS machine? I need to get mine organised soon befre they all run out thanks for the nudge!!!

well for me I still have this heartburn :( bubs is still soooooooooo wriggly anyone else still got a wriggle bum? hen i go to mw s/he is always head down but i do think s/he does move about a lot and change positions and go back :rofl: so active!!

I have a "suprise" baby shower at my house tonight - me and 4 other girlies which I am excited about :yipee: soooo exciting!!! I do have to do some cleaning though before work and I really dont want to go to work today or clean :rofl: I just want a chilled day as for the last 2 days I have been unable to even walk very well due to my SPD gotta go back for another assessment to see if i need crutches but cant see how they will help - anyone else got crutches SPD?? at least I feel a bt better with it today!! :D


----------



## Pippin

Hi Jai_Jai, when I went for my midwife appointment I measured three weeks ahead in my bump size but baby is just at the top end of normal so I'm ok, phew. I'm 6' and my husband is 6'3'' so he's going to be big really and truthfully just glad he's not over the lines on the graph.


----------



## Vici

I'll scan in my growth chart later so you can see it :D

Jai_jai - think there are a few girls about with crutches for SPD and theres one lady in my antenatal, she said it was so much better when she got them, made getting about so much easier. Have you got another app with pyhsio? :)


----------



## Pippin

Cool Vici I'd love to compare!


----------



## Pippin

Just taken a picture of mine so you can see. Haven't thought about doing this before. Does it look similar to mine?
 



Attached Files:







growth chart cropped.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen now punching me in the bum. This is presumably my punishment for poking her for ten minutes because I was paranoid. Poor baby.

My bump size is slightly below normal, but middy says that's because of my 'neat' uterus. I'm still all bump, which is nice, and the stretchies are making their appearance slowly, and quite subtly. They're sort of pretty at the moment, and mostly seem to be coming in silver already. Maybe I'm just spotting old ones a bit later than everyone else and missing the red phase.


----------



## ShadowRat

*waves* I'm here, but totally zonked ladies, so won't be making massive posts. Huge :hug: to you all though, especially Sam, Ash and Heidi :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Vici - I have another appt if and when i need it i.e. if it gets worse which it has so i just need to ring and make the appt.

:D oooh pips so ur gonna have a tall LO definitely :D I knew you were tall but did not realise you were 6ft :D

I am measuring 3 weeks behind in my bump too but i guess that does not mean anything......


----------



## Vici

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/Growthchart.jpg

This is from almost a week ago!! :dohh::happydance:


----------



## Boothh

i did finally get the wheels on, practised putting it up and down and getting it in and out of both cars, its seems fairly easy and im sure it will only get easier the more i do it, it has a one handed fold thing, i cant exactly do it one handed yet but im not far off, 

im a little worried this morning iv been taking pain killers for my bad toothache, i felt pretty sick when i woke up and i havnt felt LO move all morning, i dont know if im just being paranoid, im gunna go try the usual tricks to get him moving, hopefully he's just being lazy, :/


----------



## Vici

Boothh said:


> i did finally get the wheels on, practised putting it up and down and getting it in and out of both cars, its seems fairly easy and im sure it will only get easier the more i do it, it has a one handed fold thing, i cant exactly do it one handed yet but im not far off,
> 
> im a little worried this morning iv been taking pain killers for my bad toothache, i felt pretty sick when i woke up and i havnt felt LO move all morning, i dont know if im just being paranoid, im gunna go try the usual tricks to get him moving, hopefully he's just being lazy, :/

Get some frozen peas on that bump, my LO hates that and is usually kicking me ultra hard with 5 mins :D


----------



## Vici

O and well done on sorting the wheels :D


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls just got back from m/wife iron leves are back to normall yay no more tablets. baby is messhering a week small yay for not a big baby this time (9lbs3 last 1)
he is 3/5th eng and she seid wnt drop any more untill labour 
BH is high 125/90 so have to go back next week and if it is still high they are gunna send me in to be induced next fir. 
lost some more plug this am with a bit of blood tmi sorry so hoping hes gunna come soon.


----------



## Boothh

just looked at ashs thread and how gorgeous is that little girl!
congrats again, xxx


vici - i normally just poke him about abit you know, but iv feel abit sick so dont wanna do that right now lol, xx


----------



## Vici

tmr, sorry to hear about your BP but fab news on your iron. Does that mean the levels should stay up now they are back to normal? Hope so :D


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Sam: - :hugs: to you and Elinor, I really hope you are feeling a bit better today and got some sleep.

Viki: - Thanks my sis is feeling a bit more positive today - Yep I think you have me bet on that post :rofl: - I'm so sorry you are having a hard time with the BP and PE you poor thing, hope it doesn't get any worse than moderate.

Pippin: - Glad LO is not huge or the 11lber that you feared.

Jai Jai: - Sorry to hear about your SPD - My friend used crutches when she was pregnant at the end and she also used a walking frame at home and they really helped. Did you try any gaviscon for the heartburn, raising the top of the bed with blankets or being propped up on pillows also helps.

AuntyE: - Sorry that your midwife appointment was cancelled, glad Imogen is moving so much now though that you are not worried and that the splints are helping with the CT.

Booth: - Well done on the wheels, yeah either a little poke or the cold peas like Viki said or a really cold drink and lie down for a minute, but if your still worried call your midwive, LO is probably only having a lazy day, but there is no point in waiting around being worried either.

Shadow: - Sorry to hear you are feeling so tired today, I'm pretty zonked myself as didn't get much sleep. Go and have a lie down for yourself and see if it helps.

Anybody got any idea when LO starts to engage, LO was head down at our last hospital appointment 3 weeks ago, but all of last night I had an awful pressure pain really low down and was really uncomfortable all night and I was up to the loo every 20 minutes by times. I still have 6 weeks so it would prob be a bit early for that right??? I'm have my GP's appointment in the afternoon so I think I will ask her too.


----------



## jelr

tmr1234 said:


> hiya girls just got back from m/wife iron leves are back to normall yay no more tablets. baby is messhering a week small yay for not a big baby this time (9lbs3 last 1)
> he is 3/5th eng and she seid wnt drop any more untill labour
> BH is high 125/90 so have to go back next week and if it is still high they are gunna send me in to be induced next fir.
> lost some more plug this am with a bit of blood tmi sorry so hoping hes gunna come soon.

Sorry TMR you got the post in as I was writing the other one so thats why I have left you out. I'm delighted that you dont need the iron tablets anymore. Sorry to hear about BP though and Oh my god that is so exciting that you could have your LO as early as next friday.


----------



## Boothh

just drank some oasis out of the fridge, hes started wiggling, now im just thinking oh baby go back to sleep before i throw up lmao,

me and OH had this weird moment last night cus we had put the pram up and it was in the living room, cus i was rolling around in bed in pain with my tooth last night he got up and came and slept on the sofa, i came to find him about 3 o clock, well we were sat on the sofa in the dark half asleep, looking at this pram and saying, we will be doing this in a few weeks trying to get him off to sleep, 

it just made everything seem so much more real, and i felt properly scared for the first time about it, it just suddenly seems so close, and you never whats gonna happen do you as we've already started popping in here, and going into labour at 36weeks is pretty commonplace with the women in my family :/ and i think sh*t thats like next weekend! scares me so much now,


----------



## Pippin

Okay sorry this is a bit random but I keep getting goose bumps in my left leg, its happened all week is this normal?? it's not cold here!!


----------



## jelr

Booth I'm so glad LO is moving again, hope he settles down and doesn't make you sick though, see it just shows you how much of a good little baba he is as he knew his mummy was sick so that is why he was staying quiet today.

I know what you mean about being scared, I have had a few moments like that recently.


----------



## jelr

Sorry Pippin - dont know about the goose bumps.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon just wondering as it feels odd iykwim.

Quite often I wake up in a panic as I haven't felt him much during the night, then I poke and prod and he always moves then I regret it as I can't get back to sleep :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

jelr...if this is your first baby, it can engage anytime....first time babies tend to engage alot earlier. so ur little one might just be getting comfy in that pelvis!!!


----------



## elly75

Hi all.

I had this lovely post typed out but then the computer ate it. :cry:

Pippin, haven't heard of the goosebumps thing before to be honest. Are they still happening or did they go away?

Boothh, that's good news about no longer needing the tablets. It sounds like you might be seeing your little one really soon!

Little one has been quiet for the most part save for when I have some juice then they perk up. However, it seems that at around 9 to 10 pm, they're pretty active in moving and poking me. Guess this one might be like their daddy in being a night owl.

Shadow, I hear ya about being tired. Is it just me or does everything seem to be harder now? 

Climbing stairs around the house is now kicking my behind (I need to stop at each landing to either catch my breath or sit down).


----------



## Pippin

No they still happen just on the one leg, not all the time about every hour or two. Surely if it's a nerve thing it would be more numb, this pregnancy malarkey can be weird sometimes :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm, lots of things to respond to here lately, can't remember everything!!! 

But Jai Jai you asked about my leaky heart, it's not a big deal I don't think, and all it means is that when I was only 20 weeks preggers all they could see on the echo scan was the mitral valve leak, but now that the heart is under more strain they could see the tricuspid and pulmonary leaks too. They're only minor though, whereas the mitral valve one is a little bigger. So they didn't exactly "misdiagnose" hehehe... Nothing really to worry about I don't think :)

tmr, that's soooo exciting that Lucas might be here as soon as next friday!!! That's crazy soon!!!

As for me girls, I went and had a long nap (about 3 hours :shock: ) and have now woken up with regular-ish period-type cramps- bump is going sort of hard with them too, which is ringing some little "alarm bells" i must say! They're not massively strong, but they do seem to be persisting, they've been going for an hour now and I'd say I've had 4 or 5... What do you girls think? Leave it a while and see if they carry on? I have had this once before, I had about 3 or 4 of them then they just stopped, but they didn't go on this long last time. Hmmm.... *scratches head* ....


----------



## joeyjo

I've had this a few times and got told to do 3 things by my midwife:

1.) Make sure I am properly hydrated BUT not needing a wee.
2.) Do some light exercise
3.) Have a warm but not hot bath.

If its just Braxton HIcks and practice then they should ease and stop..

If its the real thing then 1 and 3 will make little difference and 2 could intensify them....

Obviously if they begin to concern you more then go get checked out. :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awesome, thanks Joey honey, you're a star :D Will try those things out... Just gonna have a cuppa tea now :)


----------



## Boothh

aw shadow i dont know what to suggest, 
keep us all informed though so we arnt worrying, :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

*rolls eyes* they wore off already!!! LOL I'm sort of half hoping that Vince decides to come on his own before I get induced (apparently early ish labour is common with EDS so it's always a possibility)... So when I get those feelings I almost don't want them to fade away lol!! I know he is measuring at least a week ahead so I'm pretty sure he'd be ready whenever he comes from now. 

But logistically, it'd be a nightmare if I went into labour before being induced, cos we have so much stuff to do in the next couple of weeks (including dog-sitting for my brother, who is the only person who can dog-sit for US when I go into hospital!! With him away, we'd have no dogsitter if I went into labour now!!)

But time will tell I guess. OH thinks Vinnie will stay put until I'm induced, but I guess it is nice to know that my body is it least "practising" or whatever!! :)

Thanks again for the advice joey :)

Glad you got those wheels on in the end Becki!! xxx


----------



## nuttymummy

oooooo shadow!!! see how it goes, n dont forget to keep us updated!!
i cant wait for the 2nd august mummy!! the gap between first n 2nd august mummies is getting longer!!


----------



## nuttymummy

awww posted at the same time lol


----------



## tmr1234

vici my iron leves should stay up now

pippin never herd owt about goose bumps sorry

jelr sonds to me like ur lo is engaged thats how i was when lucas was getting in there

shadow i still cnt belive that he could be here in a week. i had them tyip of pains this am seem to of gone then got a little bloody show


----------



## ShadowRat

omg tmr you are SOOOO gonna be next!!! How exciting, is that our first bloody show?! :rofl: @ getting excited about blood and mucous!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol

tmr!! i bet ul pop soon!!

i cant wait for the next one! :)


----------



## nuttymummy

we should have an august mummies/(or new group name) mini photo gallery of the august babies!!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. So much going on in here the past two days. :hug: to all of you going through a hard time. Heidi, Sam_Star, Overcomer, and anyone else that I may have forgotten. Shadow, I hope your not in too much pain my darling. Only a few more weeks and he'll be here! :happydance: Which is totally exciting!


So, now onto my own bad news. DH left last night to go out on the ship for 12 days. We were just informed two days ago that it will be gone 12 days, come back for one day, and than leave again for the rest of July. After that, his schedule is unknown. So if I go into labor early, I will be doing it alone. All alone because I have no family/friends that could be there with me. :cry::cry: I keep trying to be tough about it but I am really terrified that I'll go early and Corey will miss her birth and I won't have anyone to hold my hand. So when I was asking about carseats and such earlier, I guess I have my answer because if I don't get it installed now, if I go into labor alone I won't have anyone to go install it for me because it'll be just me. And all my bags, etc. are all on me to carry in. So now I've been busily trying to get everything ready just in case like a list to remember to overfeed and water my dog because no one will be able to check on her for days and whatnot. I think I may be the only girl in here just PRAYING to go overdue. I have been getting TONS of braxton hicks and some of them hurt so I keep freaking out. And I know that is probably only making it worse because I'm so stressed. I spent most of yesterday hung over a toilet throwing up because I'm just absolutely wrecked. My last day pretty much at all with DH for this month and I spent alot of it with him holding my hair back. :blush: 

So anyways. That is my update. In the meantime I'm going to try to hold these legs together for as long as possible and stay relaxed. :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## nuttymummy

awww cleck hun!! :hugs:

it must be so scary....but pleased try not to stress about it....the less stress and hopefully bubs will stay in there longer!

i dont know what to say hun.....lets just hope they can let you know the rest of his schedule 

:hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks nutty. I keep thinking that I know I'm not the only person in the world that has given birth without anyone there and things could be alot worse but even those thoughts don't help the panic that I get when I think of what will happen if I go into labor alone. :hissy: I really need to get everything organized here just in case. I was crying a little about it to my parents last night and my dad suggested that I have the car packed and ready to go because than the baby won't come because I"m actually prepared. He said if I leave it unprepared than the baby will come. :rofl: A bit of a mind trick I suppose. hehe.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Tmr - that sounds exciting

Shadow - glad it is nothing serious I just got worried as when you said about your minor leak before you said they misdiagnose what you have to a cardio version or something and that it can be dangerous if preg :shock: so pleased thats not the case :hugs: awww thats the first Vinnie I have heard/read you say!! :rofl: 

Smith had a bloody show too so I guess its between her and TMR

Oh Cleck :hugs: I would be terrified too - but like you said and like nutty said just relax! :hugs: keep those legs shut and dont stress!! If I could help you I would - is there no one at all not even a work colleague or neighbour you could ask maybe!?! Not sure of your circumstances sorry!!! But I do know you are one of the strongest women mentally and seem to deal witrh things so well so if you do have to go it alone I know you will cope and do very well :hugs: I think Emma will wait until Corey comes home though!! How far will you be gone when he gets home?


----------



## cleckner04

I'll be 39 weeks on the 1st. And I really have no one. We are in a military town and everyone comes and moves away so quickly that it's hard to keep friends. The one friend in the world that I would want to be there with me is in Hawaii now stationed with her husband. I know that everyone says most first babies come late so I am sticking to that hope. :dohh: It's funny because DH has been there this whole pregnancy, went to every appointment, etc. Now we are in the home stretch and he has to leave. That is usually our luck though.:hissy:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol yeah that could work!

i would actually like to give birth alone...i almost BEGGED OH to stay outside during my first one, i didnt like the idea of him seeing all the blood etc (hes queasy with things like that!) but he really wanted to come in. but its a whole different ball game when u WANT your OH to be with u. what has he said about it?


----------



## cleckner04

He basically says he won't be able to forgive himself if he misses it. :cry: He is just as upset as I am, if not more. 

He is going to try his best to somehow get out of going for the second round out in July but it's a really slim chance that they'll let him stay because he has a fairly important job and isn't really all that dispensable. So I'm not getting my hopes up. I sit here and think I'm probably getting all worked up for nothing because it will all fall into place but it's hard not to freak out. :dohh:


----------



## nuttymummy

awww bless him!!!

i just hope it does work out for u.....i bet it will be one of those film moments...where he will just arrive back in time...burst through the doors just as your about to give birth......that would be amazing!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

LOL aww that's a nice thought nutty. :hugs: That actually happened with my mom when I was born. She had to have an emergeny c-section a month early cause I guess I didn't want to stay in there anymore, and he got in the room just in time to see me being pulled out. Which is sweet and gross at the same time picturing my moms stomach opened up. :dohh::rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww Nutty that sounds cool :cloud9: yeh Cleck think of that!!! such a shame you know about it in a way cos you are bound to worry - I feel for you hunny I really do!! :hugs: It will all be ok - just think of Nutty's film theory :dance:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol......it would be so good if that happened though!!! u might follow after your mum!
and i know u dont follow starsigns etc (i dont follow them either, but certain aspects are to true to ignore!!) but Leo's are said to be very stubborn (i know i am!! :rofl:) so maybe she will be very stubborn n wont come out till ur overdue!!


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks girls..:hugs::hugs:

Okay well, I'm gonna change the subject now because I'm curious about those that have packed bags and end up having so much stuff. What are you packing that makes you have so much? I've read through the list on here and all of that but I just have a normal sized tote that isn't even half full, and the baby's diaper bag. So can we start somewhat of a list in here of what you girls are packing so none of us forget anything?!


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> so maybe she will be very stubborn n wont come out till ur overdue!!

Ooo I hope your right! :rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

Aw Cleck, that sucks :( At least my OH could get back if he had to right now, and he'll be around for the last couple of weeks of July. I'm really lucky in having a birthing partner as well as my OH (we were worried that he might be working when she comes) but I can see how that would be difficult when you move around so much :hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol the contents of my hospital bag are currently thrown all over the bed....and they r still there! (started it this morning but got tired :rofl:)

ive overpacked...but thats coz i dont like dressing bubs in over-sized clothes so have taken tiny baby stuff, as well as newborn stuff coz newborn stuff can tend to be big.

ive taken lots of pj bottoms (just incase of any leakages like the first time!) 
and the usual....maternity pads, disposable knickers, breast pads, nappies, nappy sacks, clothes for me to come home in etc.!!

AND GIRLS...........DONT FORGET UR HOSPITAL NOTES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Oh I forgot to mention this. Last night while getting groceries an older woman stopped me and asked if I was having twins!! :dohh::rofl::rofl: I just laughed it off but it sunk in like five minutes later that I must be huge if she thinks I'm having twins. :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol i get that too cleck!!! i think theyve asked me about 5-6 times now.....i have to say....'nope!! just the one!!!!'
n then they have the dangly eyes on stalks!


----------



## cleckner04

I just keep thinking don't people realize how rude they are?! :rofl: They are lucky I'm nice and don't get too offended but I can see that really hurting some girls' feelings. Especially some of the girls on here that make threads complaining about getting bigger. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> we should have an august mummies/(or new group name) mini photo gallery of the august babies!!

:happydance: I really love that idea!!! And I think it's time we decided on a name for the new group, given that things are really starting to move now and we'll start gathering a little group of new mummies pretty quickly now! If we're not happy with names, the other groups have just stuck with "March Mummies" / "April Mummies" or whatever, even if they popped before or after their due month. If we're not happy with the name ideas then we could just do that to keep things simple? Most important thing is that we get to keep our lovely group together :D :friends: Love you guys!!! :winkwink:
But we should deffo make a gallery, are you offering Nutty? Hehehe... If not, I don't mind doing it! :D



Jai_Jai said:


> Shadow - glad it is nothing serious I just got worried as when you said about your minor leak before you said they misdiagnose what you have to a cardio version or something and that it can be dangerous if preg :shock: so pleased thats not the case :hugs: awww thats the first Vinnie I have heard/read you say!! :rofl:

Awwww :hugs: bless you sweetie, thanks for asking. No, it doesn't mean I have Vascular type EDS, there can be lots of crossover symptoms with the different types, it gets quite confusing! But as usual my medical teams are taking good care :) So I'm not overly concerned :) (LOL my mum freaked when I told her though, she gets so funny if I tell her they've found a new thing to diagnose me with!! Bless...)
Hehehe have you not heard/seen me call himVinnie before? I like it, but most people say that it sounds like a scruffy football hooligan, so I don't use it too often! Vince is a bit more... Classy?? :rofl: We'll see what sticks once he gets here I guess!! I call my bump "Mr. V" sometimes, or "Vincey Wincey Spider" LOL or even "Vincent Wigglepants" when he is REALLY squirmy!! That one has stuck with OH too, he says "How is Mr Wigglepants today?" hehehehe :cloud9:



Jai_Jai said:


> But I do know you are one of the strongest women mentally and seem to deal witrh things so well so if you do have to go it alone I know you will cope and do very well :hugs: I think Emma will wait until Corey comes home though!! How far will you be gone when he gets home?

Cleck sweetheart, I know you want to get off the topic and not dwell too much honey, but I just want to say that Jai Jai is totally right: If ANYONE can do it, you can!! You are so strong and resourceful :D You're gonna be such a wonderful momma!! But I think I agree with Jai Jai, Emma is gonna be fashionably late I reckon! :hugs: x x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Funny you mention the whole "are you having twins?" thing, I get the opposite I guess: Most people say "When are you due?" or "How long do you have left?" and when I say he'll be here in a couple of weeks now, they say "Oh!! You are VERY neat!!" :rofl: Not sure which is preferable for pregnant ladies really!!


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, i'm feeling abit crappy. Just done all our paperwork this afternoon and theres no way we can married next year now :( Just can't afford it :cry: so i'm feeling very sorry for myself :cry:

Cleck - must be so hard not knowing if DH will be there with you. Just hope he will be :hugs: Def know what you mean about filling bags!! I have looooads in mine and its only just half full :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Vici :( That sucks a bit... But you'll have your little one so soon now, that will keep you really occupied and if you guys want to get married then the right time will come soon, I'm sure! :) :) Are you hoping for a nice big wedding then? 

Oh, as for hospital bags Cleck, I have pretty much the same stuff as Nutty mentioned, lots of nighties and knickers and maternity pads and some shower gel and shampoo and stuff and also lots of various outfits in different sizes depending what will fit Mr V best depending on how big he is when he comes out!


----------



## Vici

ShadowRat said:


> Awww Vici :( That sucks a bit... But you'll have your little one so soon now, that will keep you really occupied and if you guys want to get married then the right time will come soon, I'm sure! :) :) Are you hoping for a nice big wedding then?


Not really hun, everything on a budget, we were looking at the whole wedding for 5K ish but our savings are now being used to live on as since being made redundant and going self employed DF isn't earning a full wage and we won't be able to save anything either :(


----------



## nuttymummy

shadow...i just thought it wud be cool to have a picture of each of the august babies as they are born! but didnt want to make one yet till we found a name. as soon as one gets decided....ill get to work :)

cant wait to fill it full of cute little bubbies!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:( :hugs: Don't worry, the time will come eh?? You guys know you're gonna do it soon, you love each other and you're making a family together. The rest will come in time honey :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> shadow...i just thought it wud be cool to have a picture of each of the august babies as they are born! but didnt want to make one yet till we found a name. as soon as one gets decided....ill get to work :)
> 
> cant wait to fill it full of cute little bubbies!!!

:dance:


----------



## Mary Jo

the list of things to bring to hospital that's in my maternity notes is pretty short, so I'm going with that and not taking too much stuff. for example, I'm not taking a change of clothes for coming home in, I'll wear something loose and comfy when I go so I'll just put it on again. jogging bottoms and a t-shirt I think. it's just to sit in the car for 5 minutes after all.

also, it says "baby toiletries" - I'm not taking any of that, since they say only water/olive oil and cotton wool for the first month anyway. I haven't bought any baby toiletries at all yet, think I'll get Burt's Bees, not touching Johnson's (if anyone gives me any it'll get used but on me not AE).

maternity bras - thinking about buying one in 2 weeks' time and then leaving it till (and if) my milk comes in. I'm going to get another nightie or 2 though, ones that open as far down the front as poss.

so, for me - nighties, dressing gown & slippers, maternity pads, breast pads, my usual toiletries that I take when I go to Norway (everything is compact and mini and lives together in a bag all the time anyway), make up bag (not that I expect to use it but never know), paper knickers, warm socks, maternity notes, mobile phone & charger, couple of books.

for AE - nappies, cotton wool, couple of babygros and bodysuits, going home outfit (if he doesn't fit it, he can wear any old babygro, am not fussy), hat, scratch mits, blanket. if it turns out he needs tiny baby clothes, OH can go past mothercare on the way to get us and pick something up.

OH can be responsible for - food & drinks, camera, car seat, money.


----------



## nuttymummy

MJ...just as a precaution, take another pair of pants go go home in.....sometimes u cant wear the clothes u arrive at hospital in coz sometimes ur waters/discharges can wet them!! n im sure u dont want to get ready to come home in wet smelly pants!! :rofl: im just taking some maternity combats that have a drawstring on the front so i can make them fit!


----------



## nuttymummy

does anyone know if we have decided on a new name yet? do u think we should run a poll and see what people vote for? afterall we are popping already!

BUT when the poll is run, put on where u can see whos voted so we can make sure its us august mummies who have voted, and not someone from another group who want to make us look like tits by choosing an awful name lol

would u like me to start one in the 3rd tri thread or would u prefer to do it cleck??

what does everyone think?


----------



## Mary Jo

thing is, nutty, I don't actually HAVE many maternity-size clothes. actually only one pair of jeans and a few tops. I wear OH's joggers some of the time. if I need to, I'll ask him to bring some of those with him when he comes to get us!


----------



## nuttymummy

any baggy pants will do. its just safer than wetting them through and having to come home in pj pants lol

i went to hospital in maternity combats and they were damp when i got there as my hind waters were leaking!! i cant actually remeber what i came home in last time...but i dont think they were maternity pants? just slouchy comfy ones.


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> BUT when the poll is run, put on where u can see whos voted so we can make sure its us august mummies who have voted, and not someone from another group who want to make us look like tits by choosing an awful name lol

:rofl: TOTALLY! Good point LOL Who's gonna start the poll?? I'm frightened!!! LOL


----------



## overcomer79

I was told here that the hospital provides for us (me and baby). I was told all I need was clothes for us. I have heard this from people around me and the hospital staff so I hope they told me right.

We finally bought our carseat today. We actually bought a travel system so it seems too real now. I can't believe we are going to have more august babies soon!!! That all seems so exciting!!!


----------



## FairySam

Hello fellow August Mummies! Just had to say - I'VE GOT MY PRAM!!!

I love it! I'm desperate to take it for a spin round the block but I'd feel like too much of a plonker taking it empty!!!

I built it as soon as it arrived and tried all the little accessories on it and put the seat on every which way and the car seat too!!! LOL! I was like a little girl at Xmas!!!

Hope we're all OK today!

Sam :)

:dust:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hi ladies.

Hope everyone is hanging in there...it's so hard/sad to see some of our posts lately...I think alot of things are going on and our emotions are running HIGH in the last weeks here.

Heidi~how are you doing hun? When is your grandpas funeral? I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our prayers. xx

Sam~ I can't imagaine being told my baby only has 60% chance, but I want you to know don't give up and stay strong. Elinor is a strong little fighter and is going to prove their odds wrong. big hugs to you and your family. glad you have a date set. btw...why the c section? just a repeat?

cleck~ so sorry hubby may not be around and you could potentially deliever alone. i am praying thats not the case for you two. I can't imagine being a mum for the first time and not having oh there.xx. And for Oh to know he "could" miss out on the birth of his daughter must have him alittle worked up as well. I will continue to pray but like everyone else has said...you CAN do it and your a strong independent women. And I truly feel God wouldnt put you two in that situation. So that little bundle of joy shall come on or after her due date. Hang in there babe.

Shadow~wow your little man is going to be here SO soon. How exciting and real for you hey! Do you have everything ready for bubs..and totally i have no idea are you having a vaginal birth..?

Vici~I totally understand your situation with the whole wedding thing. me and OH had a nice beautiful wedding planned and then things got messy for awhile with finances and my mom was diagnosed with cancer so I didn't feel it would be right to have her help pay and all of that. We decided to get married in our church with just close family and that was it. We didnt have a reception or anything. We always say someday we will celebrate our wedding with everyone, when the time is right. We've obviously been focusing on our growing family and that's all that matters. I think if you two could, why not just have close family and wear a simple dress and go to a church, park, etc. It only cost us about 250dollars all toghether.......when our orignal wedding was about 13000! I lost alot of money having a wedding booked at all that, but it doesnt matter its gone and we are married.....and my mom has been cancer free for 2 years!:) Bless you hun, i know it's tough but don't worry you two will be so caught up in your new arrival.:)xx

Everyone else I hope all is well. Sorry I ddint reply to everyone, i honestly have a memory of crap at the moment. lol

About the hospital bag.....i've NEVER had one with me! lol. B/c its alwasy been an unplanned baby coming out. We didnt even have our camera..:( BUT this time it's all ready to go in the trunk of my car. Maybe that's whats keeping Jack in. lol 

I simply have one bag for me and the diaper bag for Jack. I have clothes to wear home, a few books, nursing pads, underpads, few change of undies and my toletiries. Thats about it....I usually hang out in the gown at the hospital and wear my robe too. I guess i found it easier to lay around in a gown and have less clothes to bring home to wash. :0 
For bubs I have just a few pairs of different clothes, in different sizes, and his book for Footprints and Handprints. They supply us with formula, diapers, and wipes and etc while we stay....and we even take the extras home.:)

When we had Gavin....I didnt have a single outfit to fit him, even the preemie clothes were huge. The day we we're leaving we took his pictures and I was so upset b/c i had the cutest outfits but he couldnt wear any..:( He wore preemie and newborns for the first 4 or 5 months! 

Well I met my Doctors, Phyiscan assistant yesterday. It was about an hour and half long. And all we did was go over my pregnancy now and my history..and she couldnt believe all the things i had gone through. lol She was very nice and seemed through and didnt rush me. So that's a good thing. I did a UA to make sure there was no infection and also some blood work that i never did at 28 weeks....oops. I see the doctor on Tuesday(who is a male!) and to call over the weekend if i have any problems. I am nervous yet excitied to meet him. Hope it goes well, and will be making a c section date once again with him. 

On the me and hubby subject..we are doing okay. We obviously aren't getting divorced now or ever but I just hate when he or I bring that up and we dont mean it. We have alot to work on but i think the stress of new bubs coming, my bedrest, a new house, working and taking care of our kids has gotten to him. His parents have said that if he doesnt get help for anger managment then they want nothing to do with him. I think thats a good thing for him to know and hopefully he will go on his own and do something about it. I'm not going to force him and lash out b/c that only makes it worse. 

Hugs to all and I hope everyone is hanging in there and has a good weekend.

Oh btw.......SO GROSS...but what i thought was a pimple on my inner butt cheek..it's a boil. ? I looked up online b/c i have this really sore big pus thing on my butt and it hurts like crazy. I guess warm compesses and waiting for it to drain is all you can do. Sooo pretty gross and painful. Has anyone ever had one? I never have, but i read diatebes can cause them........hmmmmmm Big baby, measuring ahead, lots of weight gain, and a boil.....i'm nervous to see my GD test results on tuesday. eeks


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I'm not packing much, since the hospital told me that the baby "has to" stay in THEIR onesies until you're taking them home, that I can't wear my own clothes (*rolls eyes* Try and stop me!) and can ONLY wear the hospital gown, blah blah blah. I'm bringing a couple of options for clothes to wear home, some maternity pants and a shirt and also a maternity dress, in case my nether regions are too tender to be squashed into pants (I only have jeans, unless I wanted to go home in PJ pants!). I'm also bringing:
My travel-size toiletries (for myself, they offer shampoo etc. at the hospital but the nurses said you'll hate it)
Nursing top
Pillows
Diapers (in case I think that the hospital ones are crappy, lol)
etc., I can't think of what else I'm bringing, lol. 
Then there's stuff like: a calling card (they don't allow cell phones), change/money for OH to get food and stuff, snacks (yeah, we're sneaking 'em for me to keep my strength up), possibly books and such to keep my mind occupied since I want to use distraction to help with the pain.... Ugh, I can't think this early in the morning. I don't remember what else, if there even is anything.... 



ShadowRat said:


> Funny you mention the whole "are you having twins?" thing, I get the opposite I guess: Most people say "When are you due?" or "How long do you have left?" and when I say he'll be here in a couple of weeks now, they say "Oh!! You are VERY neat!!" :rofl: Not sure which is preferable for pregnant ladies really!!

I get that type of reaction too and it definitely hurts MY feelings. :cry: I mean, if I've gained over 40 pounds and my bump doesn't look as big as it 'should be', then I have to think of where else that 40 pounds went.... :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Gabrielle said:


> Oh btw.......SO GROSS...but what i thought was a pimple on my inner butt cheek..it's a boil. ? I looked up online b/c i have this really sore big pus thing on my butt and it hurts like crazy. I guess warm compesses and waiting for it to drain is all you can do. Sooo pretty gross and painful. Has anyone ever had one? I never have, but i read diatebes can cause them........hmmmmmm Big baby, measuring ahead, lots of weight gain, and a boil.....i'm nervous to see my GD test results on tuesday. eeks

Yes indeed! I had one really recently right between my vagina-area and my thigh, right on top of the tendon there... ugh. It got so bad one Sunday that I was crying and I really could hardly walk because of the pain, so I went into the only walk-in clinic that was open and spent $155 because they didn't accept Medi-Cal just to have them start treatment. You really should have it checked out because most boils are staph infections and if it's MRSA it would be really bad. You need to get a culture done to see what bacteria it is. You should also be started on antibiotics and they would probably open it up and clean it out. 

That's what they did for me, and my OH had one before and they did the same thing. Shots of antibiotics in the butt, pills, and they opened it up, cleaned it out, and put this gauze strip stuff with antiobiotics on it into the hole. Then you keep going back in to have them remove the gauze and replace it with new stuff until it's ready to close up.

I think where you have it is an easier spot to numb up for the opening and cleaning of it, though, than mine was. 

Warm compresses do help it get ready to drain and everything, but you really want to get antibiotics for it as well. Trust me. The reason you have to treat it like that is that it'll just keep coming back if you don't.


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh jeez there is sooo much to catch up on!! 
Okay i love you all so :hugs: to each of you xxx
Thank you all for your good wishes i'm still feeling like poop but i will have to pick myself up for Elinor xxx
Gabs the C-Section is because i had a really bad time with my first son i nearly died so they wont risk me giving birth naturally although i REALLY wanted to try until i found out about Elinors condition now i dont want to risk anything happening!
Also they have booked me in for the 24th because in the hospitals eyes im due on the 30th because of my LMP but scans showed my due date to be the 26th but they said they would not change it because its less that a week so i dont think i will make the 24th!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Waitingforbaby~ I've heard from everyone I talk to now that they seem to get them in the vaginal area. Werid. I've never had one, but i've had a few patients with them in the hospital and yes thats exactly how we treated the boil. I am already on antobitcs that I take everyday to prevent UTI"S and I'm also on a second one for my BV...grr I know Mrs. Walking infection over here! YUCK. I promise I clean myself lol. I'm actually a huge clean freak! lol

Soo I figured I'd give it a few days. I know that if it isn't red around the outside and its about ready to drain on it's own, it's usually okay to leave them and do it at home. I also have antibacterial oinment and gauze here. So I plan on using that once it starts to drain. BUT if it's not drained by Monday I will call b/c it hurts sooo bad. I was crying so much last night b/c at first i was trying to squeeze it thinking it was a pimple..lol and that really made it flare up. 

So I guess idk now, maybe I'll call right now and ask the nurse at the clinic if the doctor thinks i should wait and try at home treatment.......OR b/c I'm pregnant maybe i should have it looked at.......

Thank you for youre experince and advice!:) My hubby was calling me herpe butt last night....grrrrrrr


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Shadow: I know what you mean by wanting him to come on his own, haha. I wish the same for Caylee, its like come on little one you can do it. I heard the induction process can be a pain in the butt haha, so I hope little Vince makes his way into the world for ya, without the process, but if not..he will be here so soon, time should just fly by now, we will try to keep really active and talkative on here for ya haha.

Cleck: :hugs: I could not imagine that feeling. I would be scared too. Lets hope that little girl stays put for awhile until her daddy comes home!!! Sometimes being a military wife stinks, sometimes it seems they pick the WORST timing for things haha. :hug:

Vici: :hugs::hugs: That sucks honey. I'm so sorry. It will happen when its meant to happen, I know that sucks to hear, but there is always a reason for the odd way things seem to happen. 

FairySam: Congrats on getting the pram!!! :happydance: Always a good feeling!

Gab: Thank you honey. :hugs: Monday is the funeral. So we are all getting ready for that, its very quite around the house and everyone just keeps to themselves :( It was just his time to pass on though. 
I also had a nice little boil on my butt as well haha, it went away thank god but it was painful! It hurt to sit down haha. Glad you and the hubby are doing good though. Always a good thing to hear!

SamStar: Hang in there honey. :hug: We are all here for you right now, even if you just need to have a nice long rant, we are here to listen :) Hope everything starts to brighten up for you soon honey, you deserve it.

I have been cleaning ALL day. I am so tired. I got the bouncer and swing set up today, and I found out I am not handy and should never use tools again, I put things together all wrong and I just sat there and cried. I was so angry, my emotions really are getting the best of me at the moment.

I have had some very very LIGHT bleeding today though and a lot of BH and headaches. I called my doctor and he said not to worry, since it was a pin size amount and since I lost my mucus plug, the rest could be coming out as well. He said if it gets any heavier to call and come in asap. I have had killer heartburn as well, I think its cause I snuck and had 3 cans of soda today (I know-I know) haha. I am paying for it now though. I am sucking down the water now though. I got the nursery all cleaned and to my liking though, I am pleased with that. I am thinking about taking a nice warm bubble bath and reading a book. I am just exhausted. :hugs: to you all, hope everything is well.


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay so i just called the clinics nurse. She said as long as it's not HUGE, or causing a fever it should be okay to wait and see. She said some resolve on their own and others need treatment. To just put a bandaid on it so it's not rubbing so much and that was about it. So I'll see how it goes over the weekend.:) thanks


----------



## smith87999

Cleckner... have you ever heard of a doula... hospitals have them... I have a friend that does it... they are labor support women... very kind people... not a midwife.. all they do is help you through the labor... maybe you could look into if there is one in your area and call her to talk about this... just incase it happens... sounds like it would make you feel better to have someone.... but hopefully he will just be back in time... :hugs:

I wrote that I had bloody show yesterday... so I am thinning out but not really dilating.. she says my cervix is still long... so the wait is on... thanks Jai Jai for keeping tabs on me... :friends:

Sam and Heidi... sorry for the tough days... big :hugs: to you both... feel free to vent or chat or whatever you need to do to feel better...

Yesterday with the bloody discharge I kinda paniced threw all the 0-3 month clothes in the wash... threw the carseat padding in the wash... and ran out and bought the newborn and size one diapers.. infant tylenol... tucks pads and sanitary pads for me... 
Also picked up really cute going home from the hospital clothes and a new blanket for the new baby.. I will post the pics.. .they are soooo cute..

Big hugs to anyone else having a tough day... we are getting so close and so uncomfortable aren't we...:rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Oh... and Overcomer.. sorry about all the stress with OH... that seriously suck... big hugs to you too..:hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Uhm...I just got out of the bath and I was putting on lotion and I felt this...crap on my face...yeah straight up..I am growing a BEARD. What the hell........... lmao. I mean it is white and SANTA looking, and its LONG. I seriously would love to know how long I have had this santa beard without anyone telling me, it does not sprout to this length over night!


----------



## smith87999

Heidi...:rofl: :rofl: you can thank your pregnancy hormones...LMAO


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hahaha I keep rubbing it and I'm like..whoa. I called my OH and told him I grew a killer beard and he said "You've had it for awhile" Its like thanks for telling me jackass! haha


----------



## smith87999

:rofl: That made me laugh out loud... it sounds like something my DH would say :rofl:

now you know he really loves you...:rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha, he must love me.

Beard, Hemroids, Flippers for feet, Sausages for fingers, A nice layer of fur all over my body, and an insane amount of hair when he doesnt help me shave down there lmao.

Ahhh being pregnant sure can be sexy eh?:twisted:

If I were my OH I would totally want to :sex: this. Lmao


----------



## SoldiersWifey

Cleckner- I pop in and out of here and only post once in a while, but I wanted to let you know you're not alone! There are lots of us out there who are doing the same thing and I promise you can do it. PROMISE!
The other thing I wanted to mention, as I'm in a similar situation, is the doula. I think somebody else mentioned it...? My husband has been gone since I found out I was pregnant and they won't let him start on his flight for R&R until my actual due date. It's crazy and SUPER frustrating, but it is what it is. You should check with your hospital, because there is a program that will provide a doula at no cost to military wives. I still haven't decided whether or not I will take advantage of it because I'm so shy and I don't really want a stranger following me around, but some women really find it to be helpful to have that extra person there. 

Anyway, I'll keep my fingers (or legs?) crossed for you if you keep yours crossed for me..? If I didn't have a little four year old to chase around I wouldn't move off the couch for the next 3 weeks! Here's to hoping our husbands make it in time!!!! :hug:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone.

This evening has been lovely and uneventful!!! FINALLY!!! I am feeling a bit guilty after a comment that the dr made to me today. "You only gained a half pound in 2 weeks." He then went on to say that it was nothing to worry about as I have already gained 18 (was overweight to begin with). My guilt comes from because I know I am not eating enough!!! When I am so stressed, it is hard for me to eat. I know that it will not hurt LO as he will take what he needs from me and then I start feeling dizzy and lightheaded. Hopefully things will start turning around for me soon. 

OH and I are ok for right now. Thanks for all the hugs you guys, it really means a lot to know that there is someone here for me. I told him how I was feeling and maybe he actually gets it? I made him feel guilty last night because of not sleeping in the same room because I told him I have had several bad nights but he has been nowhere near. 

I keep having nightmares and just can't shake the feeling. I had one last week that James was still born :cry:. I finally told OH about the dream and hopefully he is seeing that his support means a lot to me right now. I have loved this baby since the day I found out I was expecting. I wish men could understand what an amazing experience this isbut that it is also very scary. They will never know what it is like to grow a life inside them and that is what makes it sooo amazing!!! I may be uncomfortable and hormonal, but I can honestly say that I wouldn't trade this experience for the world!!! I say good morning to him when he starts punching or kicking me and I sit there and "cuddle" him a lot. 

Ok, I just made myself cry!!! It is amazing to think that next month is our time!!! 

Forgot to say ash, what a BEAUTIFUL little girl you have!!! She is absolutely adorable and from the photos, she looks like she is doing well. You must be on :cloud9: and so very proud!!!!

Here's to a better day for all of you who had a crappy day today.

:hug: night all!!!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys i have just read about 10 pages and cnt rember a thing lol

hospital bag as iam only going to be in for 4hrs after lucas is here iv not got a lot
2 night dresses
slippers
night gown
nersing bra 
knickers
socks
m/pads (lots of)
brest pads
sope 
shampoo
smellys

baby
3 sleep suits
3 vests
scrach mits
cardagan
nappys
wips
cotton wool balls
nappy bags
hat
and blaket
not got a going home suit as we will just leave him in the sleep suit wich is white just incase he is a she lol

need to put some black pants in as when i went in with my son i went in with white pants not good when bleeding so much lol


----------



## ShadowRat

wow tmr, only 4 hours?? I've been told we'll be in for a good 5 days!!! And I don't have that much more stuff than you!!! I'm starting to really worry that we won't have enough baby clothes to last us 5 days in hospital!!


----------



## xarxa

I haven't even started to think about hospital bag yet.

Frankly im more concerned what we're doing with the dog. We don't have spare keys to the front door in the building. I don't want to leave her alone in the middle of the night, when noone can come in to get her.


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, just wrote a big post then my stupid PC froze so i'm attempting a slightly smaller one!! I feel abit better about the whole wedding thing today, we've decided to soend a little of the savings on finishing the garden then leaving the rest for living costs just in case. DF said if self emloyment is not making us enough money by xmas then he'll start looking for a job. So he's out there now, i'm helping with bits but not really much use atm :rofl:

Sam - ahhh i see now, so by LMP the section is a week before you're due. If Elinor wants to come out early will they give you an emergency section?

Gabs - I can fully sympathise hun. Boils and cysts are a part of PCOS and I have had so many over the years!! My doctor is a sicko as he thinks its great when I go in with one (or my mum for that matter lol) as if they've been there a while he gets to pierce them :rofl: He says its like being a real hands on doctor again :rofl: Hope its better soon babe :hugs:

Heidi - thanks hun, I know it will happen, was just a shock to actually decide seeing as we've been engaged for 2 years already and 2010 seemed so far away then and now its at least 2011!! Never mind :D Know what you mean about the beard, another joyful S/E of PCOS so i've been used to it since I was about 13!! I'm naughty and pluck mine out :rofl:

smith - sounds like you've got yourself well and truly organised now :D Know what you mean about feeling its soo close now!! Getting a bit scared now :dohh::dohh:

OC - glad to see you're feeling abit better hun, please remember we're all here for you :hugs: xxx

tmr - 4 hours?! OMGG, I hope i'm in longer than that!! lol

xarxa - can you not get a key cut so someone can get in and get her? Thats what we're doing *makes mental note - must remember to get keys cut this week!!)

Oooo, and I have some great news this morning, I have finally got lots of little tomatoes on my plants :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mimiso

ShadowRat said:


> :wave: Hey girls! Back from my appointment.
> 
> Firstly though, :hugs: to you all! I read everything and am thinking of you all but can't remember everyone's things to reply to :blush:
> 
> But Gabs, I replied on your other thread and will check it for updates in a minute, I hope you're doing ok honey :hugs:
> 
> and Xarxa, you little sneak, you! I had a "feeling" you might be having a girl, maybe I spotted the same thing as Cleck a while ago, not sure, but I always kinda thought you might be having a girl :D The name is lovely too, such a great story to it, it's cool that you shared it with us :happydance: It's funny, you talk about the pink thing, and I have several thoughts on it to be honest: My first is that I empathise with you, because although I like blue (and Vincent's room is VERY blue!!!) I don't particularly want to dress him in blue much if I can avoid it. I just think there are cooler colours for clothing. But I have a couple of bits of blue clothing, I'm not totally anti-blue!!! But I must say my second reaction was that I'm a little surprised; a while ago you expressed regret that your mum had never dressed you in blue clothes as a baby and that you are sad to look back on photos and not see any blue, as blue is your favourite colour. I hope Embla's favourite colour doesn't turn out to be pink, or she will have the same thoughts!!
> 
> But then again, we can never know what our little ones will grow up to like in life, and whilst they are tiny it isn't really about them but more about what their parents like, what they want to dress them in etc. :)
> 
> So anywho, I guess you guys would like an update from me :D
> 
> I had an echo scan of my heart first this afternoon, and (bleagh) apparently the mitral valve is no longer a "trivial" leak, but now a mild to moderate leak, and the pulmonary and tricuspid valves are showing trivial leaks (where they weren't before) No biggie, but I guess my heart is a bit leaky in general!! :rofl: We joked about putting tiny corks in all of the leaks and holes and things, or putting big plasters over them :rofl:
> 
> But anyway, then we went to the women's health bit of the hospital for my consultant appointment... First the nurse measured me (no scan today) and she said I was measuring quite small for 36 weeks. But the consultant wasn't worried, because Vincent was actually about a week large at the last scan, and he said "even if he hadn't grown at all since then, he would still be within normal range now". So that's fine too, hopefully :)
> And so on to the question of delivery etc. Firstly we talked about me being in labour and the effect on my joints etc. I told him which were most likely to dislocate at any given time and things, and he made some notes in my file. He reiterated that if I were to have an epidural then they'd have to move my legs around for me etc. (kind of taking my control away) and that it might make things more likely to dislocate, which I understood. So he thought it best to try to avoid epidural if possible, as they'd said to me before. He talked about the possibility of me not having the stamina to push Vince out on my own, and that I might need forceps/Ventouse, but that given other EDS issues those might increase the chance of tearing and things which we'd also like to avoid. But anyway, to sum it up, the plan is this:
> On Wednesday 22nd July (2 weeks' time, I will be 37+6) I will go in to be assessed, given an internal examination etc. and a sweep. If things look "favourable" at that point, they will arrange for me to come in in the next couple of days to have the pessary and everything and be induced ( !! :happydance: !! ) so Vince will likely be here before the week of the 27th in that case. If when I go in for the internal examination etc. on 22nd things don't look "favourable" for induction (cervix etc? Vince's positioning etc?) then they will book me for a caesarean at the next available time. He didn't book the caesarean today because they don't like to book it if they might not be doing it, and I might not need it. But he promised that he would not let things drag on, and so I anticipate that the caesarean would likely be within the next few days as well. And so in THAT case Vince will likely be here by the week of the 27th too!! So although we don't have a firm definite answer, we can pretty much safely say that he will be here by the week of 27th :D :D
> 
> Horray! The end is in sight, and we'll be meeting little man soon :) :)
> 
> Going to go and catch up on other threads etc. now ladies, I'm sure loads of you have probably posted whilst I was writing this too lol
> 
> :hugs:
> Shadow xxx


Glad to hear that everything went well for you on Wednesday Shadow, you must be really excited that the end is in sight now. Your consultant sounds really good, I didnt even get to discuss my delivery options with mine. Never mind hey,this is my second SPD baby so I am sure I will be okay :hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww thanks Mimi :winkwink: (can I call you "Mimi"? Hehehe) Yes, it's the first time I had actually met the consultant himself, and I was pretty pleased with how well he listened to me etc. I feel as though I'm in good hands :) I guess it is hard for them to really plan things, as so much is left up to chance in this pregnancy game, but I hope your consultant and team make you feel comfortable and well-taken-care-of when your time comes honey :hugs:

It's my OH's birthday today and we're pretty much just chilling out, but we've just had a really nice surprise cos his daughter just called to wish him a happy birthday! It's only the second time she's called since the court hearing about contact and stuff, and it was soooo nice to hear from her again! We were getting a bit worried because it had been a while, we were worried that her mum might not be letting her call when she wanted or something. But it's all good :) AND she told us about her SATS results: She got level 5s in EVERYTHING!!! We knew she was smart, but didn't expect 5s in EVERYTHING! Her dad is sooooo proud!!! LOL (For those not in UK or those unfamiliar, level 4 is "good" at that school level, level 5 is "excellent" :happydance: ) We're gonna buy her a present to send to congratulate her :D 

I'm off for a relaxing shower now, then I'll be baking, because banana cake for OH's birthday has been requested!!! Hehehe :) MORE banana cake *sighs*

Love to all x x x x x x x

A-Very-Happy-Shadow :dance: x x x x x x


----------



## Mimiso

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well - my induction is next Sunday and I am feeling really nervous about it now. I know this is my third baby now but cant help feeling rather scared. Next Sunday will be THE day.......... I havent even finished packing my hospital bag yet or even bought the cot !!!! Better get moving hey


----------



## angelstardust

Anyone else in hibernation mode? 

I just don't want to leave the house at all. 

Oh, I got my date of when I will meeting the lil lady, 5th August! They won't let me go further than 37 weeks due to my gestational diabetes and pregnancy induced hypertension. SO on the 5th I will be getting an examination to see if an induction is possible, if not then it's a c section. Really want a VBAC but I will deal with that when it comes. 

I'm also getting SPD symptoms, but hey, 4 weeks to go and it has been good to get this far without it and it's still mild. Can't walk far or bend down or carry anything heavy but I'm not immobile or in agony, just slow and sore. 

Got the car seat today so that is us all ready for her arrival :happydance:


----------



## Mimiso

Mimi is fine Shadow ... that's how we are going to shorten Shamiso's name when she is born she will be our little Mimi :) . Happy birthday to your OH, and glad you are having a nice relaxing day. So pleased that daughter phoned to wish him happy birthday and that she did so well in her SATS. I am pretty bad like that because I always forget to remind my son to call his dad on his birthday or father's day. I guess I should put more effort in it if it really makes their day hey.

I am so bad with banana cake, mine always comes out as hard as rock so I have now learnt to stay well clear from it. I am an expert at Victoria Sponge cake though lol. 

I think I am more worried about my SPD in labour than anything esle tbh. I just have this feeling that I will end up needing a C-section, but really as long as the baby is fine then that is all that matters. I cant believe you will have to spend five days in hospital afterwards, well at least you can have extra time to rest and you will be in good hands.

Enjoy the rest of your day


xxx


----------



## angelstardust

And also, this is the gestation I had DS2 at. So feeling very delicate today remembering all about the abruption and emergency section and I'm panicking at every twinge! 

I keep poking her to wake her up and let me know she is ok!


----------



## Mimiso

Angel, I am in hibernation mode - havent stepped outside at all today although I was tempted a few minutes ago to go to my local shopping centre just to buy toffee thornton's ice cream. It is really so beautiful, might still go as it closes at five. Glad you have got your induction date - you must be happy about that. Mine is next Sunday, was originally due on the 1st August. My SPD is the reason for early induction as I have been in absolute agony, glad yours didnt get to that stage as it is really unbearable.

I seem to be the only one who hasnt been given the option of a C-section. My consultant just wrote in my notes that if labour doesnt progress after the pessaries then there is the risk that I will need it. He mentioned it as a 'risk' rather than an option. I would have preferred them checking if my cervix was soft etc then deciding whether to induce or C-section. Anyway never mind, it's not the end of the world


----------



## Gabrielle

angel...wow you've got a date. how exciting!!!:) And sorry your worried about bubs..i totally know the feeling. I went through not feeling bubs moving and going in and having an emergency c section at 30weeks...I'm not 33 weeks tomorrow so it was a great point to get past! 

Hang in there for the next couple weeks, your almost done! Then you get to meet your princess how exciting!!!!:)

Also quick ? ....So besides the glucose test...were there any signs that you had GD? I never did the test at 28 weeks and now all of a sudden baby is measuring a week ahead and they said his stomach was big. they had asked if i had GD..and i said i doint.....eeks. But just wondering from someone whose had GD what could be some signs that i might pick up on. Anyway i'm finally doing the test on tuesday.


----------



## Mimiso

angelstardust said:


> And also, this is the gestation I had DS2 at. So feeling very delicate today remembering all about the abruption and emergency section and I'm panicking at every twinge!
> 
> I keep poking her to wake her up and let me know she is ok!


Try not to worry hun, I know it is easier said than done. Just be more alert and vigilant and keep poking away for movements. I have been doing that a lot lately, I guess I havent really come to terms with the fact that I am actually pregnant and am about to drop in eight days time so I worrying myself over everything. Today my LO has been more on the quiet side, she's done her 10 movements but nevertheless more quiet that yesterday. Guess she is having a sleepy day


----------



## Gabrielle

Mimiso~ wow next SUNDAY! congrats..thats very exciting and i bet you'll be in relief from your SPD. honestly i had never heard of that untill i came to BNB. Doesnt seem common over here...?! xx


----------



## angelstardust

The only sign I had was 3 weeks ago I went to day care (fortnightly trips due to my history) and I had 3+glucose in my urine, but hadn't been eating a lot of sweets. I had an apple turnover about 3 hours before and that was it. SO they sent me for the GTT. 

She is however bang on for her dates size wise. I've been getting fortnightly scans from 26 weeks already. 

The signs are drinking a lot (a sudden unquenchable thirst), urinating more and tiredness after eating (especially something sweet) and glucose in your urine. 

With DS2 I was in agony with SPD from 24 weeks so really surprised that that's it just starting now (it was a week ago I had to take some co-codomol at night if I had been walking a lot) so I'm feeling very lucky to have missed the worst of it. As I said, I'm still mobile, it hurts walking now because I went into town but I can still manage it and some light housework. 

Mimiso, I'm not worried about her, she seems to be a little fighter, it's just the constant remembering what happened, then getting tearful. I had/have PTTS from DS2's birth. But with him I had been in pain all day so I'm not worried, just a bit wobbly. 

Hope the induction goes well, I was induced with DS1 at 35 weeks with no check or anything and it went fine so don't worry. They just want to check this time because I have had a c section and they want to avoid using the prostaglandin pessary. I'd rather an induction than a section to be honest.


----------



## Boothh

gah hospital bags already!

iv bought the actual bag, 
disposable knickers, 
mat pads,
breast pads,
and going home outfit for LO, thats it for that though i still havnt sorted it out yet i know i should, 
i should also get on with decorating and getting the cot up which i still havnt done, we havnt got a car seat yet either, i feel like time is running out so quickly and im so unprepared!
when i get paid next friday im going to go out and get everything for the hospital bag and pack it, how did we get into these last few weeks without my noticing, 

my good friend was due on the 29th of june, she was induced on friday, just had confirmation that labour is in full swing now so my thought are with her that she gets her little boy out soon :)


----------



## nuttymummy

wooo hooo your all getting dates!!! cant wait!!! suppose we need to get stuff sorted for our new arrivals!

i cant wait to hear the 2nd august mummy! we'll have to choose a new group name or else it will be too late! :rofl:
anyone else got suggestions for a new club name?


----------



## cleckner04

I just read that LucyEmma was our actual first august mummy! Her LO was born June 10!! :happydance: He is tiny but sounds like he is doing well! I can't believe we have two August Mummies already!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Angel and Mimi, how exciting that you guys have an idea now of when you'll meet your little ones! Like me! :D I, too, would rather have an induction than a C Section, am really hoping that I'm nice and "soft" when they do their check a week on Wednesday! Anyone have any tips on how to soften the cervix in preparation??? 

Nutty, LION CUBS LION CUBS!!! :rofl: That's my vote, anyway!!! Seriously though guys, if anyone has any new name ideas then just throw them all in and we will do a poll soon! Nutty is right, it's getting to crunch time now! :happydance:

*Just beasted out on chinese take away for OH's birthday dinner, now off to get a cuppa tea and lots of banana cake!!*

Shadow xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Gabrielle said:


> Waitingforbaby~ I've heard from everyone I talk to now that they seem to get them in the vaginal area. Werid. I've never had one, but i've had a few patients with them in the hospital and yes thats exactly how we treated the boil. I am already on antobitcs that I take everyday to prevent UTI"S and I'm also on a second one for my BV...grr I know Mrs. Walking infection over here! YUCK. I promise I clean myself lol. I'm actually a huge clean freak! lol
> 
> Soo I figured I'd give it a few days. I know that if it isn't red around the outside and its about ready to drain on it's own, it's usually okay to leave them and do it at home. I also have antibacterial oinment and gauze here. So I plan on using that once it starts to drain. BUT if it's not drained by Monday I will call b/c it hurts sooo bad. I was crying so much last night b/c at first i was trying to squeeze it thinking it was a pimple..lol and that really made it flare up.
> 
> So I guess idk now, maybe I'll call right now and ask the nurse at the clinic if the doctor thinks i should wait and try at home treatment.......OR b/c I'm pregnant maybe i should have it looked at.......
> 
> Thank you for youre experince and advice!:) My hubby was calling me herpe butt last night....grrrrrrr

:rofl: Trust me, I know that it's no indication of how you clean yourself! I've been getting these things for a couple of years now... this time was the first time I went to a doctor about it because usually they didn't flare up as much, didn't even open, and just sort of 'went down' within a couple of days. This one was killing me and wasn't only not going away, it was getting worse. I think the effect pregnancy has had on my immune system is why it was as bad as it was this time. (And yeah, they're all in the vaginal area for me... I don't know what that means, maybe sometime I'll talk to a doctor about it.)

If you're already on antibiotics (and there's only so many we can have when we're pregnant) you might not need to get treatment for it. I didn't realize that you were! 

Ugh. I just got memories of burping up Keflex. Mmmm. 



angelstardust said:


> Anyone else in hibernation mode?
> 
> I just don't want to leave the house at all.
> 
> Oh, I got my date of when I will meeting the lil lady, 5th August! They won't let me go further than 37 weeks due to my gestational diabetes and pregnancy induced hypertension. SO on the 5th I will be getting an examination to see if an induction is possible, if not then it's a c section. Really want a VBAC but I will deal with that when it comes.
> 
> I'm also getting SPD symptoms, but hey, 4 weeks to go and it has been good to get this far without it and it's still mild. Can't walk far or bend down or carry anything heavy but I'm not immobile or in agony, just slow and sore.
> 
> Got the car seat today so that is us all ready for her arrival :happydance:

I've read that SPD is only SPD when it happens too early, that what causes the pain is actually something completely normal that happens toward the end of pregnancy, but for some women it happens earlier, and in that case, it's called 'SPD'. I'm wondering if that's what's causing my pelvic pain now. :shrug:


----------



## angelstardust

Shadowrat, from what I have read, lots and lots of sex. :rofl: Although sod that it's far too sore for me right now! I am bouncing on my ball hoping that she will engage a little though. I think that helps with effacement also, the cervix will release prostaglandins if her head is pressed against it, so bounce bounce bounce! 

Waitingforbaby, whatever they like to call it, it's exactly what I had last time! I pressed my pubic bone to 'check' and I can feel that it has opened slightly, plus it was fecking sore! I can't lift one foot off the floor standing up either. Going up stairs is one step at a time too. Last time I was diagnosed at 24 weeks with SPD so I'm just glad it hasn't flared up till now. I kinda hoped I would be lucky though!


----------



## Pippin

Aww all you girls talking about giving birth soon and I feel I have soooooo long to go, could be another 8 weeks potentially (although I hope not I'm getting uncomfortable) *sigh* Maybe lo will surprise me a week or so early, I'd like that now (after all I've said about wanted lo to be Sept so he's oldest not youngest in the school year :dohh:).


----------



## ShadowRat

angelstardust said:


> Shadowrat, from what I have read, lots and lots of sex. :rofl: Although sod that it's far too sore for me right now! I am bouncing on my ball hoping that she will engage a little though. I think that helps with effacement also, the cervix will release prostaglandins if her head is pressed against it, so bounce bounce bounce!

Ok, so I'm doing the bouncing already lol... With the sex, there's another thread going about "getting things moving" and MJ mentions the fact that prostaglandins are more easily absorbed through the gut than the cervix, and so oral sex is more "helpful" than penetrative sex!!! But is there a benefit for softening the cervix in the motions of :sex: do you think? I should probably look this all up myself :rofl: I'm so lazy!!

Ugh, I'm having such mega POTS symptoms tonight, keep getting pins and needles in my hands and feet and SUCH a "woozy head", like I'm gonna faint :( My poor old ticker is feeling sorry for itself!!

Awww, Pips, it will go by so quickly now!! And whether Sam makes his appearance early, late or whatever, he'll be just fine in school :winkwink: I really don't think it makes that much of a difference :) He's gonna have a kick ass teacher-momma too, so he will know just what to expect at school eh?! :hugs: xxx


----------



## angelstardust

I've heard both sides about the prostaglandin debate. 

But I'm a stubborn 'pincher' (neither spit not swallow but all the fun) and just refuse to allow the stuff near my gut via my mouth!


----------



## Jai_Jai

angelstardust said:


> Waitingforbaby, whatever they like to call it, it's exactly what I had last time! I pressed my pubic bone to 'check' and I can feel that it has opened slightly, plus it was fecking sore! I can't lift one foot off the floor standing up either. Going up stairs is one step at a time too. Last time I was diagnosed at 24 weeks with SPD so I'm just glad it hasn't flared up till now. I kinda hoped I would be lucky though!

That sounds exactly like me - i walk like a snail and have to limp - i yelp in pain getting up from sitting or lying doing and getting in and out of the car - it is total agony and I cry from it most days - defo need to see my physio this week and see if she can help anymore cos it is getting rediculous :cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

angelstardust said:


> I've heard both sides about the prostaglandin debate.
> 
> But I'm a stubborn 'pincher' (neither spit not swallow but all the fun) and just refuse to allow the stuff near my gut via my mouth!


LMAO:rofl:...you sound just like me!:)


----------



## ShadowRat

I find the very very worst pain from SPD for me is turning over in bed. It feels like something is literally ripping my pubic bone open, it is total agony, but sometimes I just REALLY need to change positions in bed so I force myself to do it! SPD is a killer, though... Really nasty.


----------



## Gabrielle

Waiting4Baby said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> Waitingforbaby~ I've heard from everyone I talk to now that they seem to get them in the vaginal area. Werid. I've never had one, but i've had a few patients with them in the hospital and yes thats exactly how we treated the boil. I am already on antobitcs that I take everyday to prevent UTI"S and I'm also on a second one for my BV...grr I know Mrs. Walking infection over here! YUCK. I promise I clean myself lol. I'm actually a huge clean freak! lol
> 
> Soo I figured I'd give it a few days. I know that if it isn't red around the outside and its about ready to drain on it's own, it's usually okay to leave them and do it at home. I also have antibacterial oinment and gauze here. So I plan on using that once it starts to drain. BUT if it's not drained by Monday I will call b/c it hurts sooo bad. I was crying so much last night b/c at first i was trying to squeeze it thinking it was a pimple..lol and that really made it flare up.
> 
> So I guess idk now, maybe I'll call right now and ask the nurse at the clinic if the doctor thinks i should wait and try at home treatment.......OR b/c I'm pregnant maybe i should have it looked at.......
> 
> Thank you for youre experince and advice!:) My hubby was calling me herpe butt last night....grrrrrrr
> 
> :rofl: Trust me, I know that it's no indication of how you clean yourself! I've been getting these things for a couple of years now... this time was the first time I went to a doctor about it because usually they didn't flare up as much, didn't even open, and just sort of 'went down' within a couple of days. This one was killing me and wasn't only not going away, it was getting worse. I think the effect pregnancy has had on my immune system is why it was as bad as it was this time. (And yeah, they're all in the vaginal area for me... I don't know what that means, maybe sometime I'll talk to a doctor about it.)
> 
> If you're already on antibiotics (and there's only so many we can have when we're pregnant) you might not need to get treatment for it. I didn't realize that you were!
> 
> Ugh. I just got memories of burping up Keflex. Mmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> angelstardust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else in hibernation mode?
> 
> I just don't want to leave the house at all.
> 
> Oh, I got my date of when I will meeting the lil lady, 5th August! They won't let me go further than 37 weeks due to my gestational diabetes and pregnancy induced hypertension. SO on the 5th I will be getting an examination to see if an induction is possible, if not then it's a c section. Really want a VBAC but I will deal with that when it comes.
> 
> I'm also getting SPD symptoms, but hey, 4 weeks to go and it has been good to get this far without it and it's still mild. Can't walk far or bend down or carry anything heavy but I'm not immobile or in agony, just slow and sore.
> 
> Got the car seat today so that is us all ready for her arrival :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I've read that SPD is only SPD when it happens too early, that what causes the pain is actually something completely normal that happens toward the end of pregnancy, but for some women it happens earlier, and in that case, it's called 'SPD'. I'm wondering if that's what's causing my pelvic pain now. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ouch yours sounds terrible and Idk about in the whole vagina thing...eeks! But good news....mine stopped hurting a few hours ago!!!:) And it seems smaller, so idk if it's draining and i didnt notice it or what. But i keep cleaning it and i can walk and sit without any pain! YAY!!!!!:hug:


----------



## xarxa

Vici- The key is numbered and registrered so we need to order it. And ofc the people in charge is on vacation until 1.september and that is a bit late:p


----------



## Pippin

Gabrielle said:


> angelstardust said:
> 
> 
> I've heard both sides about the prostaglandin debate.
> 
> But I'm a stubborn 'pincher' (neither spit not swallow but all the fun) and just refuse to allow the stuff near my gut via my mouth!
> 
> 
> LMAO:rofl:...you sound just like me!:)Click to expand...

Me too :rofl:

Shadow, thanks hon. At the moment I'd like him to come fairly soon, say at 37 weeks, as I'm uncomfortable tonight and I have a bit of morning sickness back again. PLus I just want to meet my nudger now.


----------



## Mary Jo

.


----------



## Jai_Jai

ShadowRat said:


> I find the very very worst pain from SPD for me is turning over in bed. It feels like something is literally ripping my pubic bone open, it is total agony, but sometimes I just REALLY need to change positions in bed so I force myself to do it! SPD is a killer, though... Really nasty.

oh god yeh :cry: the absolute worst :cry: everytime i nearly cry its terrible :cry: makes me scared of next time you know as they say its worse with subsequent pregnancies....:(


----------



## angelstardust

Jai_Jai said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> I find the very very worst pain from SPD for me is turning over in bed. It feels like something is literally ripping my pubic bone open, it is total agony, but sometimes I just REALLY need to change positions in bed so I force myself to do it! SPD is a killer, though... Really nasty.
> 
> oh god yeh :cry: the absolute worst :cry: everytime i nearly cry its terrible :cry: makes me scared of next time you know as they say its worse with subsequent pregnancies....:(Click to expand...

Thats the thing I had it bad with DS2 and it's only just creeped up this time. And I can't say I'm bad. Sore yes, uncomfortable but not bad. So don't go getting all worried!!! 

And now I can say that this is not my shortest pregnancy!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I have made it beyond 33/3!


----------



## elly75

Sorry to hear that some of you are in so much pain :cry: but glad to hear that you'll be seeing your little ones sooner now. Everything all set and ready?

We got a chance to see little one yesterday with the ultrasound and they were stretching and moving around quite a bit. Unfortunately, the technician couldn't discuss what the results were so have to wait until doctor's appointment on Friday.

I had this really strange dream last night though that I saw the results and for some reason they had to induce me early. I woke up kind of confused.


----------



## Ducky77

Jai_Jai said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> I find the very very worst pain from SPD for me is turning over in bed. It feels like something is literally ripping my pubic bone open, it is total agony, but sometimes I just REALLY need to change positions in bed so I force myself to do it! SPD is a killer, though... Really nasty.
> 
> oh god yeh :cry: the absolute worst :cry: everytime i nearly cry its terrible :cry: makes me scared of next time you know as they say its worse with subsequent pregnancies....:(Click to expand...

Oh yeah I am totally agree with u girls, the spd is a killer, especially when I try to turn over in bed :( gosh...the pain :cry: I do really wish the baby would come out soon, couldn't wait until my c-section schedule..

Has any of you started to have a mild back pain? especially after taking a walk? I started to feel that..makes me hope I will be in labor soon :)


----------



## elly75

Ducky77 said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> I find the very very worst pain from SPD for me is turning over in bed. It feels like something is literally ripping my pubic bone open, it is total agony, but sometimes I just REALLY need to change positions in bed so I force myself to do it! SPD is a killer, though... Really nasty.
> 
> oh god yeh :cry: the absolute worst :cry: everytime i nearly cry its terrible :cry: makes me scared of next time you know as they say its worse with subsequent pregnancies....:(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I am totally agree with u girls, the spd is a killer, especially when I try to turn over in bed :( gosh...the pain :cry: I do really wish the baby would come out soon, couldn't wait until my c-section schedule..
> 
> Has any of you started to have a mild back pain? especially after taking a walk? I started to feel that..makes me hope I will be in labor soon :)Click to expand...

yep about the back pain. After walking around today, I had a really sore back.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Having god awful pains, on my way to the hospital. Hope its nothing big, but I havent been able to stand up for awhile now due to the extreme pressure and pain!!! :(


----------



## elly75

Oh jeez, Heidi. Keep us informed if you can and sending lots of :hugs: and good thoughts your way!


----------



## tmr1234

mimiso good luck wow can belive all the babys are starting to come

angelstardust iam with you on not wanting to leave the house got my mum and dad to come over here yesterday so i didnt have to go out

shadow happy late b'day to ur OH

heidi hope every thing is ok hun.

on the all getting baby out or helping it EPO taking it 2x500mg a day from 34weeks then from 37weeks 2-4x500mg aday and 1 1000mg up at the cerxi on a night time just befor bed gunna start insurtting 1 tomorrw night see what if any thing happens as i will be full turm yes 37weeks yay!!!

been getting bad head the last 3 days think it is todo with my bp so trying to not do to much. my oh has been so sweet the last few days with me sins i told him what m/w seid about bp. He is so scaerd some thing will go wrong and he will lose me bless. 

on the hospital thing i was only in 5 hrs after having my son as they dnt like a helthy new born in hospital incass of mrsa or c.dif so would rather send u home. wich i good with me dont like being in hospital anyway and want to get back to my son. 

got my tens throw yesterday so i was so happy and told LO he can come out now lol


----------



## Ria

i have blue bump and my due date is 1st aug, plz add me in your club...

Ria.


----------



## angelstardust

Good luck Heidi!


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh Heidi, thinking of you honey, hope all goes well :hugs: 

tmr, I'm off out to get some EPO today too, hoping it will help to soften my cervix :D Question about inserting the capsules- Does the coating/capsule 'jacket' completely dissolve "up there" too? :rofl: You don't have to go fishing it out after a while or anything do you? lol

A very good friend of mine is now nearly 2 weeks overdue (she's not on BnB) and is in hospital today to be induced!!! She was gutted as she had a water birth planned, but it so exciting to think that she will be a mummy soon!! :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

what is EPO?? Hope your friend has a nice labour Shadow - how nice that your both so close together :D

Oooh Heidi hope your ok - thinking of you sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## angelstardust

EPO - Evening primrose oil?


----------



## Gabrielle

Jenna~ EPO stands for evening primrose oil. It's an natural oil that you can buy from the drug store. ANd it's suppose to help ripen the cervix and also can help start up contractions once put on the cervix. I've heard it works pretty good, but obviously never tried it lol.

Shadow~ yay for your friend thats so exciting!:) 

Heidi~I hope its nothing serious babe. Does anyone have her as a text buddy? Didn't see post that, that last? 

TMR...full term today! WOW amazing isn't it!


----------



## angelstardust

hmmmm... wonder if I should try EPO to get my cervix ready for induction in 3 and a bit weeks?


----------



## Gabrielle

Angel~ I don't think it would hurt. Maybe just do the oral tablets for a week and then start inserting them. I just don't want you having bubs now. hehe:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh I want to be early with all this pain - i hope s/he arrives early on his/her own dont wanna be induced! when should I start taking it - 36 weeks or wait until 37?


----------



## nuttymummy

hello everyone.

anyone heard from heidi since?? hope shes ok

just had a 'clearout' :rofl: i dont half feel rough! it must have been something real dodgy ive eaten to counteract the effects of iron tablets! :rofl:

i didnt think i had SPD...but i have trouble putting pants on etc coz i just cant lift my feet far off the floor without the whole inside of my legs hurting. and when i get out of bed in the morning its agony....the muscles inside my legs feel like they r guna burst!!! is that what SPD feels like?


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Hi Girls,* :hi:

OMG *Heidi* - hope all is ok! Will be thinking of you!! :hugs:

*Ria* - You are very welcome to August Mummies! xx

Was just briefly catching up on some of what you all were talking about and noticed what you said about *SPD*. I am totally suffering with that right now. That way you all described it was _*exactly*_ what I am experiencing!!! *VERY* painful to lift one leg off the ground for getting dressed, going upstairs or getting in & out of the car!! Also, turning in bed at night.. OUCH!!!!! Soooooo glad I am not the only one! I really thought it was just me / my body?! Guess we are all suffering together.. :(

:hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Nutty, not sure whether it's SPD for you, for me it isn't painful in the muscles or in the inside of the leg like you described, but in the pubic bone itself. Right in there, just feels like it is ripping apart the two sides of my pelvis... Hope your pain settles, anyway, whether it is SPD or something else!! I guess we are all getting right into the zone of late pregnancy pains now, nobody is immune!! :shock:

I went and got some EPO capsules today, gonna take one x 1000mg tab orally each day, and might also try popping one up near the cervix... I only have less than 2 weeks now till I'm probably being induced, so I figure if it's going to work to get my cervix nice and soft then I'd best start now really!

Nutty, I had a proper "clear out" this morning too!! It wasn't much fun at the time :rofl: but felt better afterwards, bit more "space" in there for Vince, maybe?!? :rofl: Not sure what triggered it though, maybe the chinese we had last night?? Hmmm


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: thanks ladies for all the well wishes.
Got home at 3 am. Sat at the hospital for 5 hours, I was having contractions every 5 to 6 minutes lasting 30 to 40 seconds.Still dilated to 2. I tested positive for a uti and I had a very low white blood cell count. So they gave me meds, watched the baby for awhile and she was active and bouncing all over, the nurses said she was throwing a big party in there haha. And then they sent me home, thank goodness!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

We spent almost all day yesterday painting the nursery. I now have f'ing carpal tunnel in my right hand. It rocks. I wouldn't have it any other way. (Note a tone of sarcasm.) We are going to be painting still today... have to get the ceiling again and do some patchwork with spots that didn't get it very well (I already tried to go around and get a second coat on yesterday). We also still need to do the trim. (Oh, we decided to take the baseboards OFF to paint them, rather than trying to tape and get everything perfect... that was an experience for me! Never demolished any part of a house before. :rofl: Okay, so, that's not really demolition, but whatever.)

My cat got a fly strip stuck on her this morning. It was wonderful! If you know what those are, you probably know how extremely sticky they are. If you know cats, you probably know how much they freak out about things being _on them_. The combination makes for some great early morning fun. Then I decided it would be a good idea to rip it off of her with my bare hands. Then I had this sticky crap all over myself and still couldn't get it all completely off with rubbing alcohol and soap! I hate those things, but for some reason, there's a lot of flies around here, so they do make their way into the house. 



angelstardust said:


> Waitingforbaby, whatever they like to call it, it's exactly what I had last time! I pressed my pubic bone to 'check' and I can feel that it has opened slightly, plus it was fecking sore! I can't lift one foot off the floor standing up either. Going up stairs is one step at a time too. Last time I was diagnosed at 24 weeks with SPD so I'm just glad it hasn't flared up till now. I kinda hoped I would be lucky though!

I'm kind of afraid of pressing on my pubic bone, 'cause it's always been sensitive to touch like that. But, yeah, I have a problem lifting and standing on one leg for any period of time. It sure makes getting dressed a riot. 



ShadowRat said:


> Ok, so I'm doing the bouncing already lol... With the sex, there's another thread going about "getting things moving" and MJ mentions the fact that prostaglandins are more easily absorbed through the gut than the cervix, and so oral sex is more "helpful" than penetrative sex!!! But is there a benefit for softening the cervix in the motions of :sex: do you think? I should probably look this all up myself :rofl: I'm so lazy!!

Oh god, don't let the OHs see that. :rofl: I think there definitely is a relation to the "motions" of it (or the irritation of the cervix and the uterus), because both times that I've been into the hospital for contractions, they told me not to have sex, and when they explained why, they made it seem like it was because of both of those things.



ShadowRat said:


> I find the very very worst pain from SPD for me is turning over in bed. It feels like something is literally ripping my pubic bone open, it is total agony, but sometimes I just REALLY need to change positions in bed so I force myself to do it! SPD is a killer, though... Really nasty.

Oh gosh, I forgot about that pain too. That defintely hurts for me! But I don't have enough room, so I can't just roll over, so I have to use my legs to push my butt up and move it over and then roll onto my side. It seems like anything that involves exertion of your legs is going to hurt. Luckily for me, though, I've had some pain recently that makes this 'spd' pain seem like tickles.



Gabrielle said:


> Ouch yours sounds terrible and Idk about in the whole vagina thing...eeks! But good news....mine stopped hurting a few hours ago!!!:) And it seems smaller, so idk if it's draining and i didnt notice it or what. But i keep cleaning it and i can walk and sit without any pain! YAY!!!!!:hug:

Yay!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

HeidiLSparks said:


> :hugs: thanks ladies for all the well wishes.
> Got home at 3 am. Sat at the hospital for 5 hours, I was having contractions every 5 to 6 minutes lasting 30 to 40 seconds.Still dilated to 2. I tested positive for a uti and I had a very low white blood cell count. So they gave me meds, watched the baby for awhile and she was active and bouncing all over, the nurses said she was throwing a big party in there haha. And then they sent me home, thank goodness!

So they stopped the labor then?? 

My doctor told me that my hospital won't stop labor after 36 weeks.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

They said my contractions were not lasting 50-60 seconds which would be long enough to dilate me more. They said the baby was still high enough up there where they would call it the very early stages of labor and not to expect the baby for AT least 2 more weeks at the earliest. They said my UTI was causing a lot of my pain, so. My hospital wont stop labor after 36 week either :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

HeidiLSparks said:


> They said my contractions were not lasting 50-60 seconds which would be long enough to dilate me more. They said the baby was still high enough up there where they would call it the very early stages of labor and not to expect the baby for AT least 2 more weeks at the earliest. They said my UTI was causing a lot of my pain, so. My hospital wont stop labor after 36 week either :)

Ah, so you're still just waiting it out then, huh? And I guess the meds they gave you are for the UTI?

They said that I had a UTI the first time I was in early labor too! Then later my doctor said "The cultures didn't grow anything, though." so I didn't have one anyway! But I had kidney stones and blood in my urine. How that translated to a UTI for them, I have no idea. :rofl: But I think this hospital is notoriously bad. Like, it has a nickname that implies that they kill people with all of the mistakes that they make. :dohh:


----------



## smith87999

ShadowRat said:


> With the sex, there's another thread going about "getting things moving" and MJ mentions the fact that prostaglandins are more easily absorbed through the gut than the cervix, and so oral sex is more "helpful" than penetrative sex!!! But is there a benefit for softening the cervix in the motions of :sex: do you think?

With my first two babies we had sex and within 24 hours my water broke.. but I think your body has to be kinda ready to go into labor anyway.. but it is fun trying and DH need all the sex they can get since they won't get any for quite some time after...:rofl:

Heidi... I didn't know about you and the contractions... glad they firgured out what it was.. were you a bit disappointed the labor stopped?...:lol:

My hips are definitely separating... when I walk... at the end of a day... and when I pack my other boys too much....it really hurts... but make room for baby.... that is what I want....


----------



## ShadowRat

Glad you could go home Heidi :D If it is the beginning of things for you now, I hope it progresses well and stuff, do keep us posted honey!! It's so exciting :dance:

Laura, we've done it twice in the past couple of days (which is a LOT :rofl: we hadn't had any for several months before that!!! But he has CERTAINLY been "up for it" recently LOL) 

I just had a feel of my cervix, and although I don't have much to compare it to (never felt it before myself) it feels fairly soft to me... It was REALLY hard to reach though! I hope I was feeling the right bit... I think I was :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls... I am kind of excited... I got my little boy and little girl going home out fits.. and I always buy the new baby a new blanket... so here is a picture of what I bought... had to have one of each since we don't know what it will be....

https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/IMG_0038.jpg

And thought I would share my bump getting bigger... Come on girls I wanna see those bumps as we near the end...

https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/100_1712-2.jpg

https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/IMG_0040.jpg


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Laura those little outfits are sooo cute :D :D 

And horray for bump pictures! I haven't seen any of yours yet I don't think :) You look lovely: Your bump has grown so nicely, all beautiful and round now :D

My friend had her baby girl!! She is sooo happy hehe she's breast feeding and everything, says her little girl is the most perfect thing she has ever seen :cloud9: I'm a little jealous, but sooo happy for her hehe :) Not too long till it's my turn though, I keep reminding myself!! I wish she lived closer so that I could go in and see her! I'm eagerly awaiting photos on Facebook lol


----------



## Sam_Star

Hello fellow august mummies :wave:
Just caught up with your posts and ouch my head is hurting lol!
I'm hearing you all on the SPD thing mine is a killer i'm on crutches and they are starting to not help at all now!!!!
Also with the whole labour thing i never tried anything to bring it on but on both of my boys i could tell it was going to happen a few days before hand!
i started with the clearout, which lasted for a few days!! Then i just wanted :sex: all the time (i know what your thinking poor darren) then after a few days i wanted to kill him nothing he did was right!!! And thats when my waters broke lol!


----------



## Vici

Hi girls just wanted to let u know my pc is proper broke so not sure when I'll be back. Its too hard to post on this ipod. 
Hope u are all ok xxx


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone - hope you have all had a good weekend. How exciting that people are gettng dates that their little ones will be arriving!! not long to go for some of you!!

I am off to Oxford with hubby tomorrow for a few days as our last time away together before the LO arrives. So i won't be on her for a few days - so everyone make sure they take care and I look forward to catchign up on everyones progress when I get back xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Waiting4Baby said:


> HeidiLSparks said:
> 
> 
> They said my contractions were not lasting 50-60 seconds which would be long enough to dilate me more. They said the baby was still high enough up there where they would call it the very early stages of labor and not to expect the baby for AT least 2 more weeks at the earliest. They said my UTI was causing a lot of my pain, so. My hospital wont stop labor after 36 week either :)
> 
> Ah, so you're still just waiting it out then, huh? And I guess the meds they gave you are for the UTI?
> 
> They said that I had a UTI the first time I was in early labor too! Then later my doctor said "The cultures didn't grow anything, though." so I didn't have one anyway! But I had kidney stones and blood in my urine. How that translated to a UTI for them, I have no idea. :rofl: But I think this hospital is notoriously bad. Like, it has a nickname that implies that they kill people with all of the mistakes that they make. :dohh:Click to expand...

Hahaha:rofl: Oh my god. Thats awful. I love my doctor, but my hospital...is a joke haha I live in a town with 2,000 people, so you can just imagine haha. Not as bad sounding as yours though haha


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Thanks girls! :hugs:

No, I was happy I got to go home and rest. My little one needs to bake a little more haha. I will tell you though..when I was in the pain--I was begging for her to stay in there and for everything to stop haha. My OH was laughing at me saying "You have been wanting her out sooo bad" Its like.."yeah but..this hurts!"


----------



## ashnbump

hey ladies, hope you are all well, i'm just droppin in to let you know Kara is doing well, she's still in SCBU and i don't know when she'll be home :( but she is doing perfectly! hopefully wont be too long - ITS KILLING MEEEEEE!!!!! :hissy:

omg i just realised, am i still allowed to post in third trimester, seen as though i'm not pregnant anymore?!? (im not moving out without you ladies no no no!) xx


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Ash, COURSE you can still post in here!!! When more of us start popping I guess we will set up the new club in the groups section (pokes Nutty and Cleck in the ribs... hint hint! Hehehe ) and then we'll probably post in both until everyone has popped, but LOADS of new mummies still post in third tri :winkwink: 

So glad to hear Kara is doing so well :) And I'm sure she will be ready to come home in no time!! BTW your avatar is totally gorgeous, she is such a little beauty :yipee:

Shadow xxx


----------



## joeyjo

Hey, hope everybody had some good times over the weekend. Sorry for all those struggling with SPD etc. 
Heidi - glad LO is doing OK and hope the antibiotics kick in soon.

I just had to post my brave bikini bump photo from today coz I love it! Can't believe I'm 37 wks or full term tomorrow!

https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv68/joey-joey/Bump/DSCF0007.jpg


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock: Wow, Joey, you never told us you were HOT!!! :D Hehehehe you look gorgeous! Loving the green bikini too :winkwink:


----------



## angelstardust

I'm wondering if this pain is actually her engaging rather than SPD? Had the diadiddly for weeks but yesterday and today it has went up a whole new level, and had quite a bit of mucus today too. Been getting really strong painful BH so I will be delighted if I got to day care on Wed to be told she is engaged! Means I can have a VBAC!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Angel~Fingers crossed baby is engaging!! I know how much you want a VBAC. Sorry all the pain.

Joey...My goodness women, you are HOTT! I wish i looked like that in a binki...don't even think i do when i'm not pregnant. haha. I'm huge right now girls..i wouldnt be able to post a pic of me in a swimsuit b/c fat is everywhere along with cellulite, and honestly i dont have that when i'm not preggers.....idk...

Heidi~ that's cute.....your remark.."yeah,..but it hurts."...hehe.

Ashnbump~ Kara is so beautiful, and perfect!:) And I've seen many women post in thrid tri after having bubs...I think you can post where ever you want. 
If Kara just needs to get her feeding down and gain weight, then's shes on the right track. I'm praying she'll be home by the end of the week. Big hugs, i know how hard it is to leave your bubs in the hospital. xx


----------



## ashnbump

Gabrielle said:


> Ashnbump~ Kara is so beautiful, and perfect!:) And I've seen many women post in thrid tri after having bubs...I think you can post where ever you want.
> If Kara just needs to get her feeding down and gain weight, then's shes on the right track. I'm praying she'll be home by the end of the week. Big hugs, i know how hard it is to leave your bubs in the hospital. xx

thanx hunny, i'm so damn proud lol! cant wait to show her off to everyone properly! She's feeding perfectly, she loves the bottle! and as far as i know she has deffo gained weight, but her last weigh in was thursday, so it could have changed a little! I doubt she'll be home by the end of the week (im not that lucky) as she has been having treatment for a touch of jaundice! they are taking her blood tomorrow to test her billiruben (sp) levels and i really hope she doesnt need any more phototherapy cos i want her home with me!!! :hissy: :hissy: she's got a sore bum at the moment :( i feel so sorry for her! but she doesnt seem to mind much, and most babies get chapped bums anyway so she's just a normal liccul girlie lol!

I'll be posting in here until at least 50% of you have given birth lol, i'll be lonely otherwise! :rofl:

oh guys i forgot to say just how much I MISSSSSS MY BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!
its soooooooooooooooooo weird that she's not in my belly, i feel so so empty lol, its weird because i "think" i can feel her moving, but :dohh: its phantom lol! its weird just 'being normal' again! x


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe, I totally know the feeling of missing "the bump". It's like you can't wait to be done and hold your lo but then you miss them terribly inside, specially in your situation. xx

Have they mentioned when she could come home? When owen was six weeks early, he got out a week later. As long as they are feeding, gaining weight, and pass their test of the montior then usually they can go home. Gavin was 10weeks and had to stay 6weeks. 

You'd be surprised honey how quickly they will get her home as long as everything is doing good. If her jaunice isn't too bad maybe they could send you home with a blanket for her to wear? Sorry about her sore bum, it's so common specially on preemies, as their skin is super thin and fragile yet. 

How many weeks gestation was she? 34w6days?


----------



## ashnbump

Gabrielle said:


> Awe, I totally know the feeling of missing "the bump". It's like you can't wait to be done and hold your lo but then you miss them terribly inside, specially in your situation. xx
> 
> Have they mentioned when she could come home? When owen was six weeks early, he got out a week later. As long as they are feeding, gaining weight, and pass their test of the montior then usually they can go home. Gavin was 10weeks and had to stay 6weeks.
> 
> You'd be surprised honey how quickly they will get her home as long as everything is doing good. If her jaunice isn't too bad maybe they could send you home with a blanket for her to wear? Sorry about her sore bum, it's so common specially on preemies, as their skin is super thin and fragile yet.
> 
> How many weeks gestation was she? 34w6days?

yeah hun 34w 6days, she weighed 4lb 5oz and she is quite little, but not super tiny!

they've not said when she's allowed home, their policy is "expect her to be home on her due date, and anything before that is a bonus" grrrrr makes me mad because you just dont know when that could mean :hissy: :hissy: 

i kinda feel like, "why is she in there is she's gaining weight and feeding, keeping her temp ok etc" like they've taken her from me and i dont quite understand why! :(

i really hope she does come home this week, but i just cant see it, it feels like the day will never come!

i'm not too worried about her bum, we went and bought the special nappy cream (the midwife told us its good for her kind of skin) and started using it right away. The jaundice doesn't bother me too much either because i know how common it is, even in full term babies, but its the only thing stopping her from coming home at them mo, and its a bit frustrating! 

its nice to know someone else understands though :hugs: thanx hunny! xx


----------



## Gabrielle

The policy for preemies must be different by you guys. Because I believe in the us as long as their temps are up, feeding, gaining weight and all and weigh 5lbs they can come home. But i here most of your doctors say untill your due date...? That's very odd and i think unnesscary in some cases. I think if her jauncie gets better I'd ask the doctor(not the nurses) when he/she thinks she could come home. 

I'll keep Kara and your family in my prayers that she comes home soon. :) xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Gosh all i keep reading is these threads about babies passing away in their mummies tummies..:( it's so sad. I think we ALL need to really pay attention to our bubs movements now and make sure their moving around like normal and ANY decrease just go in to be safe. I've never realized how many babies are lost and it's starting to freak me out.


----------



## angelstardust

They say 'until the due date' as a worse case scenario. Unfortunately phototherapy is not something they can get at home, but hope her BR levels are way down nice and low and she gets to come home soon! Remember they can still look very orange but their BR levels are fine. The tango tan fades after a few weeks though.


----------



## Gabrielle

Don't they offer a billy blanket for her to wear at home? If her levels aren't too high?


----------



## angelstardust

Gabrielle said:


> Don't they offer a billy blanket for her to wear at home? If her levels aren't too high?


It's the NHS!!! :rofl:

Seriously though, if it is mild jaundice she will get over it quick.


----------



## U8myplaydough

Sorry Ash. I know how you feel. My first baby, they came in and took her that first day and she was then under the lights for 5 days. They feed her iron formula (like force feeding) and I could only hold her every 3 hrs. and was trying to breastfeed within those 20 mins. I'm so sorry! She will get better and come home!! Not to worry, You don't want ruben to get over 18-23. Best of luck. Just last month I filly got my boobs back. (22 mo. old)


----------



## Ducky77

elly75 said:


> Ducky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> I find the very very worst pain from SPD for me is turning over in bed. It feels like something is literally ripping my pubic bone open, it is total agony, but sometimes I just REALLY need to change positions in bed so I force myself to do it! SPD is a killer, though... Really nasty.
> 
> oh god yeh :cry: the absolute worst :cry: everytime i nearly cry its terrible :cry: makes me scared of next time you know as they say its worse with subsequent pregnancies....:(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I am totally agree with u girls, the spd is a killer, especially when I try to turn over in bed :( gosh...the pain :cry: I do really wish the baby would come out soon, couldn't wait until my c-section schedule..
> 
> Has any of you started to have a mild back pain? especially after taking a walk? I started to feel that..makes me hope I will be in labor soon :)Click to expand...
> 
> yep about the back pain. After walking around today, I had a really sore back.Click to expand...

isn't it suck? we were supposed to walk alot to have an easier birth but with a back pain like that? :cry:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Glad everything is well Ash. Kara is just so beautiful. I swear she has the perfect little face haha. :) Good to hear she is feeding well and healthy. <3

Joey, you look AMAZING. Holy Smokes haha


----------



## smith87999

I agree.... baby Kara is beautiful.... and they never give you hope that they will come home before the due date... then one day you will get there and they will say "okay go get your carseat... she will be able to go home this afternoon..." and you will be shocked because they gave you no indication that it was going to happen... at least that is what happened to me... it was the best day...:)


Joey.... seriously.... not fair... you look amazing.....:)

Heidi.... funny about the"... but it hurts" it does.. those big contractions are tough...:rofl:


----------



## tmr1234

ShadowRat said:


> tmr, I'm off out to get some EPO today too, hoping it will help to soften my cervix :D Question about inserting the capsules- Does the coating/capsule 'jacket' completely dissolve "up there" too? :rofl: You don't have to go fishing it out after a while or anything do you? lol

i dnt thnk u need to fish it out think it just dissolves but iv hurt as well puting a little hole in it befor puting it up there is good as well

smith love the little cloths and youer bump is so small and neat

hidi glad all is ok ish

jai jai i would start taking them now and insert them at 37ish weeks

shadow congrats to ur friend

joeyjo wow you look fab

ash she is just so lovely making me all broody and wanting my LO NOW!!!!


----------



## ashnbump

thanx for all the support guys, it is really difficult, but i waited 8 months so i can wait another few weeks lol! i'm going to ask today about her jaundice and what i should be expecting realistically about her coming home!

i'll get more pics on soon, she's a week old today omfg! :shock: this time last week i was in labour and about 9 cm's dialated! wheres the time gone???

xx


----------



## nuttymummy

joey....wow!!! u look brill! u actually have a proper bump now!!!! n really look pregnant.

ash i just love looking at ur avatar....its so darn cute!!!

shadow.....would u like me to pull my finger out??:rofl: lol ive had no replies on the subject in here so do u think anyone will actually vote???!!! :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

hi girls hope everyone had a nice weekend!
my friend had her little boy at 1.37 on sunday morning, 6lb 13 and he was two weeks late!
iv not seen him yet but the pictures are gorgeous, made me really impatient until last night..

it was also OHs birthday yesterday so we had dinner with his parents started getting period pains about 6pm, we went to the cinema at 8.30 all the way through the film probably every 15 - 20 minutes i was getting pains, i wasnt sure what they were but it was very uncomfortable to sit in the cinema we ended up leaving a little early, we came back to my house and had birthday cake and stuff, i was still getting pains which i described to my mum and she said they sounded like contractions, 
she started timing them they were about every 10 minutes i had that til about 1am, finally fell asleep just the odd one has woken me up through out the night, 
got up around 9am i get one or 2 every hour at the moment and the rest is just really bad period pains and back ache and all in the top of my legs, 
they have slowed through out the night so im just gunna rest up and see how i go i have session with the midwife tomorrow so if it doesnt get worse i will wait til then to mention it, xx


----------



## nuttymummy

ok...........poll started:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/159471-calling-all-august-mummies.html

:)


----------



## joeyjo

Ash - looking forward to seeing more pictures - she's beautiful.

Boothh - if it intensifies again then get checked out sooner please. IHope thigs are still feeling calm for you. 

I've had a super busy weekend with a friend staying. Its been great, today we are just chilling, taking her to the airport later, hitting ToysRUs on the way home and then hopefully having an early night..


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi ladies!

Ash, I really hope Kara will be home with you soon. ((((hugs))))

Boothh - you could be going early, make sure that you call the labour ward for some advice honey. They do say stay at home as long as possible, but because you are pre term they will advise you - they may want to check you out. 

Shadow, I'm going to try EPO as soon as I can. I have to be induced early and I really want to make my cervix as favourable as possible!! I hope it's soft and effacing when they check it at 38 weeks. 

I'm having a lazy day today. Have been washing baby clothes at the weekend.
Tomorrow I have to go to a funeral, and then I'm going to stay with my little sis for a few days. I'll catch up with you ladies towards the weekend. :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww Hiedi :hugs: hope those meds work and that was a cute comment; sounds like something that I would say!!

Ash - Kara is just beautiful; a perfect little Angel sent from above, I can totally understand why you would want to show her off - she will be the centre of attention :D I hope she is able to come home soon - you must be so desperate I know I would be!! OOh you think you can feel movements - that must be weird, I bet I am like that I knw I am going to miss my bump I love it sooooooooooo much :cloud9:

Boothh - Please call someone before tomorrow, just for advice - thats what they're there for hun :hugs: keep us updated!!

Joey - you are a little stunner hey? I want to get me some proper pics soon before my little bump goes and bubs is here!!! enjoy ToysRus :D

Nutty - thanks for doing the poll :dance:

Well as for me - I washed half of our baby clothes yesterday :dance: we were sorting through them all; and I think we underestimated just how much we had already :dohh: but it is all good we will need it and i defo dont want all blue or pink so I love our neautral colours :yipee: was a big step for me and seeing them all out on the airer seems to have made it REAL iykwim?? :rofl: I am feeling a little low today :cry: I didn't go into work....!! I just wanna hold my little baby and give him/her kisses....silly I know as s/he is not ready to come say hello - does anyone else ever feel like this?

:hugs: to everyone today :D


----------



## joeyjo

JaiJai - I know what you mean about just wanting to hold them and kiss them. I've been desperate to meet my LO for weeks. I know I'm "full term" now but I suspect I still have a while to go - I want him/her to come when they are ready.... I just hope that's sooner now rather than later - the coming weekend would be good!


----------



## angelstardust

Kaygeebee, I'm ordering some too, as well as raspberry leaf tea (heard it is great for making contractions more productive). We can compare notes being about the same gestation! 

Only thing, I can't reach my cervix... :rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

argh. cat giving birth, so far not the easiest labour I've seen, but not the worst either. She's a nervous first time mother which isn't helping. One kitten out, which I wish she was paying more attention to, he looks a bit cold. Seems unkeen on placenta (not surprising). Very tense - not helped by squirmy imogen and big BH contractions.


----------



## ShadowRat

I'm gonna make a point of sticking a reminder for everyone to vote for the new club name in here every now and then :)

Place your votes, girlies!! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/159471-calling-all-august-mummies.html

Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

mossy1985 said:


> hey all, i didnt even notice this post. im due in aug as well! on the 25th. the mw told me they think its a boy ( i hope so now ive bought mostly blue clothes:dohh: ) so can you add me to the list pleaseeee.. thank you!! :happydance:

Hey Cleck, I think this post was missed ages ago :dohh: Could you add her to the list honey? :flower: 

Sorry you got missed, Mossy! And thanks for voting on the new club name :winkwink: 

:hugs:
Shadow xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh Mossy you are due the same day as me :dance: so thats 2 boys and a girl and then Vici and I who are *TEAM YELLOW *


----------



## nuttymummy

jen, i feel the same!! cant wait to hold bubs ive been watching old videos of when Kai was a baby........i am UTTERLY BROODY right now! i want to hold her!!!


----------



## Boothh

SO upset! as iv posted before am not feeling the best today, pains seemed to have calmed now and period painy type feeling is dying down too, so really just wanted to rest today,
we have cavity wall insulation being fitted, so first of all they never bothered to check the fake fire properly and the filler pushed it out of the wall in the living room and all the filler was sprayed EVERYWHERE!! its taken hours to clean up and im allergic to it so im itchy as hell now, just walked into the outhouse and they have moved my crib which is in a box still not put together, but its pretty heavy, 
well they put it on top of the pram!! i lifted it off which i probably shouldnt have cus its heavy well its crushed the hood on my pram im so upset now iv spent ages trying to get it back right but it looks wonky and squashed frankly, im so upset i feel like its just been ruined, and im on my own in the house they are chavvy builder type guys i feel intimidated i dont wanna go out having a go at them, 
OH said he will look at the pram tonight but i really dont think its gunna go back to how it was, im just so upset i dont know what to do :( :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

you need to bring it to there attention now hun before they leave otherwise they will squirm out of it - you dont want to have paid all that money for them to break it!!! I know it is hard and i hate hate HATE doing stuff like that espesh chavvy builders but you have to hun - be brave and think of LO as you do it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

theyve already gone now :( i will ring up the company cus they generally seemed quite respectable just who they sent looked abit rough ha, probly just me being picky though i hate confrontation especially like this, im just trying to relax wait til OH gets home in 2 hours and see if he can sort it out, if i wouldve gone out i wouldv ended up having a panic attack and that really wouldnt of helped with me already thinkin i might be goin into early labour :/ just not a good day at all so far! xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Becki :( What a bunch of twats!!! Grrr... :grr: I hope your OH can sort it out again, if not though, they TOTALLY need to recompensate you! That's not on!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Boothh

me too, he is an engineer so hopefully he will be able to sort it out somehow, 
just had a cool shower and still itchy from that bloody filler they sprayed all over the living room, literally filled bin bags of the stuff, had to put the fire place back into the huge hole they knocked it out from, vacuumed twice, had vacuum the sofa all the cushions, dining table chairs etc etc, and they were wearing masks spraying it in so it cant be that good to be around :/ so much for relaxing.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww Hun I totally understand I hate confrontation - I hope they pay for the damage - make sure ur OH complains about all the filler too and let them know your like nearly 9 months preg and could be in labour etc etc - pls rest now until he comes home - no more hoovering :ban:


----------



## ShadowRat

lol Jai, is that the first time you managed to get that smiley in somewhere? :rofl: cute :D 

I'm all excited about my new wheelchair (posted a thread about it! :happydance: ) Wish I didn't have to wait 8 weeks for it!! :hissy:


----------



## Boothh

i saw your status on facebook before about your wheelchair! 8weeks is a long time but i bet it will fly cus you will have vince for most of it, 
i will definatly get him onto it, cus they just left me to clean it they could clearly see im heavily pregnant left me to lift up a big fireplace and put it back on the wall, well they just pissed about outside, couldve at least offered to help seeing as it was their fault!

just watching some tv on catchup now and had a sandwich and a piece of OHs birthday cake, the floor needs doing again haha and theres this awful dust thats started settling everywhere now im gunna get him to sort it out im knackered now, 
need another shower cus im still itchy! :(!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:grr: Bunch of idiots, really... How thoughtless can you get? Blatantly a pregnant lady there, least they could've done would be to help you to clear up THEIR mess!!! :grr: :grr:


----------



## Boothh

i know but obviously they dont see it like that, its more work for them isnt it, ill just make sure to warn other people about them cus i know theres a few people on the street who are getting the insulation thing done so will warn them what they are in for, x


----------



## Jai_Jai

omg wat idiots!!!!!!!!!!!!! :gun: I will get em!!!! it makes me sooooooooooo angry!!!!!!!!!!

Shadow - no I have used it a few times but I do like it :D I love new smilies!! 

Just folded my little Jellytots clothes and put them in month order.....don't know how I am going to get it to stay in one draw separate :rofl:

Darcey (my dog) has just come running in scared too death and wont go ooutside she is freaking me out!!! she trying to get on sofa and upstairs..... :shock: what the hell is up with her?? eeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## cleckner04

Jai Jai- My dog is freaking out today too. I don't know what her problem is but I made sure to email my DH that our dog is an annoying rat today. :rofl: I was trying to sleep this morning and she just kept walking all over me and whining. Which is normal if she wants food, water, or to go outside. But she had everything she needed and when I let her outside, she just stood on the back porch! :hissy: I'm not good with dogs going nuts when I'm trying to sleep. I shoved her off the bed several times but she doesn't take a hint. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

I haven't been around much lately but have been reading when I can. I just wanted to say to the girls that are getting ripping pains in their pelvic areas, I am now in that club. I can't roll in bed without it feeling like my flesh is being torn from my pelvis. It hurts so freaking bad. You girls always talk about SPD and things like that but I had never even heard of this until I joined this forum so I'm not so sure it's a term we use over here like I think Gabrielle said a while back. 

So I don't get on here too often now because the computer is upstairs and I can barely make it my hips hurt so bad. So on the couch downstairs I stay. :blush: Which is fine because I have a new batch of pictures coming this week for scrapbooking. It's the last batch of florida pictures and than I'm done!! :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Not sure if I dreamed this or not :rofl: but think I had my first BH last night about 3am! Does it feel like period pain and needing the loo (number 2) really badly for about half a minute? I think my bump was hard too but I was half asleep.


----------



## Pippin

Oh an Cleckner I hear you with the hips. Sleeping hurts now and I have to sleep half the night on my back which I know we shouldn't


----------



## cleckner04

As of two nights ago, I officially can't really sleep on my back now because of the pain in my hips. :cry: I did so good getting this far without having to change my sleep habits. So I guess I'm making up for it now. :dohh:


----------



## smith87999

Pippin said:


> Not sure if I dreamed this or not :rofl: but think I had my first BH last night about 3am! Does it feel like period pain and needing the loo (number 2) really badly for about half a minute? I think my bump was hard too but I was half asleep.

that is what it feels like... I had them all night last night... I am soooo tired...
did you get a few of them or were you lucky and had one?


----------



## Pippin

smith87999 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I dreamed this or not :rofl: but think I had my first BH last night about 3am! Does it feel like period pain and needing the loo (number 2) really badly for about half a minute? I think my bump was hard too but I was half asleep.
> 
> that is what it feels like... I had them all night last night... I am soooo tired...
> did you get a few of them or were you lucky and had one?Click to expand...

I only had one. I didn't sleep well last night waking every few hours for a wee :rofl: and then I woke up again with that and I was like what is this but was so tired I went back to sleep again as soon as it stopped. Didn't last long. I almost want another one to confirm the feeling again but I know that is silly. I've been wondering for weeks what they are like and I didn't expect that!! :shock: if the real ones are 100x worse OMG!!! :shock:

Maybe you'll be going into labour son hon??? That would be good!


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin I definately get the period pain with alot of my BH. It isn't pleasant.


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> As of two nights ago, I officially can't really sleep on my back now because of the pain in my hips. :cry: I did so good getting this far without having to change my sleep habits. So I guess I'm making up for it now. :dohh:

I've been lucky too with my sleeping so only suffering now means I should feel lucky, my friend has had a hard time since 12 weeks. I just have to flip from side to back but thankfully sleeping on my back doesn't seem to effect me (numbness or dizziness).


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I feel pretty fortunate with the whole sleeping situation. I think today I'm a bit grumpy about it because my dog wouldn't leave me alone on top of not being comfy. :rofl: She thinks I'm her jungle gym or something. She just walks all over me like I'm not even there. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

I have my group Strep B test today girls! Can't wait to get my butt swabbed. :rofl::rofl: The ONE appointment that my DH misses this entire pregnancy and it's the worst one. Go figure right?! :dohh:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha, good luck Cleck. I didnt know when I had mine they poked the butt! Haha so my doctor did it and I looked at my doctor and I was like "WHOA YOU POKED MY BUTTHOLE!" haha, warn a woman before you do that, it felt funky :lol:


----------



## smith87999

Have fun Cleck... it is pretty quick... :rofl:

I really hope I don't have this baby for a bit... my husband is performing the ceremony for his sister's wedding this coming weekend... and it is on the coast about 5-6 hours away....I found a hospital 21 miles away that has a labor and delivery unit so I feel better... I will be bringing everything just in case...

I had my second baby at 37 weeks which is just what I will be this weekend....:shock:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

*fingers crossed* lets hope the LO stays put for the weekend!!!!


----------



## smith87999

HeidiLSparks said:


> Haha, good luck Cleck. I didnt know when I had mine they poked the butt! Haha so my doctor did it and I looked at my doctor and I was like "WHOA YOU POKED MY BUTTHOLE!" haha, warn a woman before you do that, it felt funky :lol:

Heidi....:rofl: :rofl: you always make me laugh.... :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

How scary is it that some of us are 37 weeks already?! I want to meet my baby but the thought of her coming soon still freaks me out a bit. :rofl: She's just so easy to take care of right now all snug in my tummy. I know my whole world is about to change and that nothing will ever be the same again. That is scary to think about!! 


Completely unrelated but I had a dream last night that I was touring the labor and delivery hall in the hospital and as I was walking down the hall it went from labor and delivery to mental ward. Like the two sections were right beside eachother in the same hall. :rofl: Scary.


----------



## cleckner04

Do you guys have male doctors doing the swabbing of the buttholes?! :rofl: cause I'm just thanking my lucky stars that mine is female.


----------



## Pippin

Hope you don't pop this weekend then Smith :shock: sure he/she is just practicing for the big day.

We don't get tested for streb B here, do you think it's worth going private?


----------



## cleckner04

I googled group b for ya Pippin. Maybe read up a bit and if you think it's worth it than pay privately to get the test done! I am more of a rather be safe than sorry kind of girl so I take any tests the doctors are throwing at me just to be safe. :hugs: 

https://www.dhpe.org/infect/strepb.html


----------



## smith87999

Pippin said:


> Hope you don't pop this weekend then Smith :shock: sure he/she is just practicing for the big day.
> 
> We don't get tested for streb B here, do you think it's worth going private?

I would ask your midwife why they don't test for it... they probably have reasons not to just like over here they have reasons to do it... :shrug:

It is just like the glucose testing... we all do it standard here in the states... but other places don't unless they see signs that tell them to do it... I think it is just preference...:shurg:

I feel a bit nauseous today..... I think I need to eat something...


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies. Been reading but honestly too much to catch up on. 

Smith...sounds llike your body is getting prepared for bubs to come, hopefully he/she waits till your home safe and sound next week? EEK so exciting.....I"m dying to know if theres a little girl in there!

Shadow~yay for your new wheelchair...sucks it wont be here before bubs, but i'm sure it will be VERY handy when it does come.:)

Pippin~ They dont check you for group b strep? Do they put you all on antibotics to be safe?

Cleck..your hilarious...about checking your butt swabbed haha. I've always had a women and the SAME doctor doing it and now I"ll have a MAN! THANK GOD that boil is gone....hahahaha

Heidi~how are you feeling? Contractions gone still.:)

As for me I'm feeling rather ill. Woke up last night with major stomach cramps and thought i had to poo but didnt..lol. But all day today i keep getting terrible tummy cramps and having to go to the loo! grrrr it's so fustrating!!!!

Tomorrow I have my diabetes test, and I'm so nervous. Also meeting the new MALE doctor......SUPER nervous and he's HOTT too....urgh.


----------



## smith87999

Gabrielle said:


> Tomorrow I have my diabetes test, and I'm so nervous. Also meeting the new MALE doctor......SUPER nervous and he's HOTT too....urgh.

That is funny Gabby... always fun to have a hot strange guy proding around down there....:rofl: male docs make me more nervous in general even if they aren't hot... :rofl:

hope you feel better... I feel a bit ill today aswell.. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks girls, and for the info Cleckner. I've read a little about it before and the midwife said it wasn't necessary, they don't give antibiotics that I know of and she just brushed it off. I'll ask again at my next appointment when I'll have a different one as I do feel like I want to know although hoping they have a different method here than poking you in the bum!!! :shock: :rofl:.


----------



## Pippin

Gabs I had a BH for the first time last night was it that you where having?

I had my glucose test at 26 weeks and it was fine. A bit boring though waiting for the second text, take a good book!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I have light cramping still, nothing major. I feel better knowing the doctor told me not to expect her for 2 more weeks at the earliest due to where she is positioned. :) Just taking it easy, but its hard, haha I can barley walk to the bathroom without feeling like Im going to die haha!

Haha yeah, like he straight up poked my butt hole. My doctor is a male and I love him! Haha, he is so honest and funny, I've had him since I was 16 as my OBGYN and he has been my mom and my sister obgyn for years now, so he is a family friend. He told me when I got pregnant "You've seen one vagina, you've seen them all...it's like looking in a throat I guess, I don't sit back and say "ahh that was a fabulous vagina" haha. I just hate when he goes on vacation, because I get stuck with the dingbat woman doctor who smells like garlic.

Good luck on the test Gabs, its super boring haha, bring a book for sure! Hot doctors are the best, haha I had one, but he left the clinic, but oh my...I would get all cute and go in and realize I was there for a yeast infection (so not hot) lmao. Hope you start feeling better hon.

I can not believe I am 37 weeks pregnant...ah. Where does time go..I am getting super nervous now


----------



## Gabrielle

Pippin...First BH....WOW. CONGRATS lol. They can get annoying. Umm i dont think thats what it is...b/c I get nasueated with them sometimes and need to run to the bathroom to use the loo.....so an upset stomach is all...so i think. hehe

heidi~ Glad your confident about bubs staying put. Do you have a date set for induction or no?

I've only had a HOT doctor check my once, and hubby didnt like it lol. i'm super nervous to go b/c even though he's not there to look or judge i just feel so UNATTRACTIVE ...haha. And Being that i'm so young he'll probably think...omg women you look about 40 with that body of yours. haha.


----------



## Gabrielle

oh and for our glucose at this hospital.....you drink the drink at home and then just arrive 10 mins before your hour is up and they drawn your blood.:) so no waiting around. When did you get the results back though...i'm very curious now to see if i have GD.


----------



## cleckner04

Gabs I am just sitting here giggling about you saying thank god that boil is gone. :rofl::rofl:

I haven't had a male doctor since I was a kid because they make me very nervous. Although when I had my D&C all that went out the window because that doctor was male. And there were several other males standing around when they put me under for the procedure. Definately the scariest thing I've ever been through. But I am nervous just letting a woman look down there so I just can't imagine having a man down there. It's just so personal. I mean, I've only been with my husband so he's the only one that has seen that area besides doctors. :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> oh and for our glucose at this hospital.....you drink the drink at home and then just arrive 10 mins before your hour is up and they drawn your blood.:) so no waiting around. When did you get the results back though...i'm very curious now to see if i have GD.

I didn't get my results back for four weeks until my next appointment! But I'm assuming if I actually had it they would have called with the results. I am at a military facility though and they aren't always the quickest about results. It took three weeks to confirm that I was even pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:D 37 week bump
 



Attached Files:







5450_1082643707753_1276140057_30220869_4751362_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## joeyjo

Gorgeous Bump heidi - looking very "yummy mummy"


----------



## cleckner04

Yay!! All these full term bumps!! :happydance: Gorgeous as always Heidi! :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Gabrielle said:


> oh and for our glucose at this hospital.....you drink the drink at home and then just arrive 10 mins before your hour is up and they drawn your blood.:) so no waiting around. When did you get the results back though...i'm very curious now to see if i have GD.

That's cool. When I did mine, I went in and drank the crap and they said "Come back in an hour." So we ran an errand or two while we were waiting.


----------



## Gabrielle

I want to post my bump.....but my stretch marks are So UGLY! and none of you seem to have them!!!!!!!Grrrrrrr


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Stretch marks are not ugly! A baby bump is beautiful, no matter what is on it! :D Im sure you look amazing.


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle-Have you not seen my bump? I posted a naked one a while back in the bump section and it is LOADED with stretchies. Not only do I have them on my bump, hips, back, and thighs. I also just noticed that I am getting them on my calves! :saywhat: LOL! :rofl::rofl: And I honestly can sit here and say that I don't care. It is such a small thing when compared to the miracle that we are creating! :hugs: So show it off my dear!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I have stretch marks on my arms (my OH calls them my "BINGO WINGS") and I was putting on deodorant in the mirror and I was like..whoa where did you come from haha. I also have them on my thighs, butt, and behind my knees and on my sides a tad. I know Im not the only one with them either so I just say pshhh. haha


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Gabrielle said:


> I want to post my bump.....but my stretch marks are So UGLY! and none of you seem to have them!!!!!!!Grrrrrrr

I have stretch marks all over myself from puberty. Boobs, hips, thighs, behind the knees, a little on the calves, the back/upper arm.... Yeah. It's kind of bad, but they're all white now. Now the marks on my hips are starting to get longer, so the ends of them are red again! These are my only new stretchmarks, but oh well. I was expecting a lot worse, but who knows what can happen in the next few weeks.
 



Attached Files:







33w.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5









33w (2).jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HeidiLSparks

You look great!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Here's all of the back-breaking work I've been doing the past two days (not that I did it all myself! :rofl:). I know it's dark, but I don't care! And it's just about my absolute favorite shade of my favorite color. The trim still needs to be done and some little touch-ups and small bits around the light etc. need to be done still too.


https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/79/l_399467786f914d478f4f951829f7e820.jpg

https://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/111/l_0654a1f5a44a4b9d9f87ab7eb469f6a9.jpg

https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/54/l_a8eb3e1614de42368fcfa53a1c2ce903.jpg

Now I want _my _bedroom done like this too. *Jealous*

Funny story: I was doing the ceiling with a roller and the handle from our broom (it actually fit and screwed into the roller's handle just fine), when the plastic piece that screws into the roller BROKE and the roller fell on my head! :rofl: My OH had to go back down to Lowe's to get a new handle extender thingy. I got paint in my hair. I had to stop myself from crying over breaking it (damn hormones make the silliest thing into a tragedy, huh?).


----------



## MummyBurgo

I hardly come on here coz its so hard to keep up with everyone :rofl:

Not long for us all now ladies :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

stretchies are not bad Gabs they are a sign of a miracle - i have them everywhere from when i had a growth spurt when i was 11 and like w4b mine are red at the ends where they're starting to grow - i also have new ones around my belly button like a tattoo or something :rofl:

Cleck - my dog went upstairs on the bed wouoldnt get out then ran into the nursery - i had to drag her downstairs and she jumped on the sofa and wouldnt get off and then i had to drag her off and out into the Garden to establish it was the children from school she was scared of walking home :dohh: she does my head n sometimes!!!! :rofl:



cleckner04 said:


> How scary is it that some of us are 37 weeks already?! I want to meet my baby but the thought of her coming soon still freaks me out a bit. :rofl: She's just so easy to take care of right now all snug in my tummy. I know my whole world is about to change and that nothing will ever be the same again. That is scary to think about!!
> 
> 
> Completely unrelated but I had a dream last night that I was touring the labor and delivery hall in the hospital and as I was walking down the hall it went from labor and delivery to mental ward. Like the two sections were right beside eachother in the same hall. :rofl: Scary.

That is exactly how I feel about my LO!!! it is scary eh? 

that is sooooooooooo funny about your dream :rofl: parenting prob does end up like that eh???


----------



## babyboo29

Just wanted say hi girls. Not long now, I finish work this Friday and cannot wait! Anyone else finding sleeping very difficult at the mo? 

I am really excited that we will be meeting baby soon but so so scared about the birth!


----------



## nuttymummy

awww bless ur little dog!!!! is she ok now jen?

w4b i like green too...i painted my sons room green with a green carpet n 'jungle-fied' it!! it not that dark though.

i have stretchmarks all over my bump and found a few on my bum :rofl:

Q for u girls........something is happening to my armpits!!!!!!
even when i shave them......from a distance it still looks like im growing major bushes under there!!! i have got really dark patched where my hair grows....REALLY dark......anyone else get this? or is it just me!! im hoping the same thing isnt happening 'down there' coz i cant see!!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyBurgo

Im finding it hard to get comfy at night and when I do I need a wee :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

nuttymummy said:


> awww bless ur little dog!!!! is she ok now jen?
> 
> w4b i like green too...i painted my sons room green with a green carpet n 'jungle-fied' it!! it not that dark though.
> 
> i have stretchmarks all over my bump and found a few on my bum :rofl:
> 
> Q for u girls........something is happening to my armpits!!!!!!
> even when i shave them......from a distance it still looks like im growing major bushes under there!!! i have got really dark patched where my hair grows....REALLY dark......anyone else get this? or is it just me!! im hoping the same thing isnt happening 'down there' coz i cant see!!! :rofl:

:rofl: Sorry to laugh. I think my armpits have sort of always been like that, with the dark spot. I just can't get a close enough shave AND, on top of that, the hair there grows faster than anywhere else on my body. I guess it's like a 5 o'clock shadow for men... but more like a 10 AM shadow or something.


----------



## nuttymummy

lol its ok w4b...its always been slightly darker in colour (almost yellowish sometimes!) but its suddenly got REALLY dark...OH thought i hadnt shaved my under-arm afros :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh she is ok now thank goodness :rofl: her daddy is home so she is fine and getting fussed upon as usual (we have another dog but he is currently living with my parents.....for space and to keep them company as they lost their dog a while back) but he is my Doggy and I miss him sooo much - I have had him for 6yrs when i was living alone he is my baby!!!

:rofl: at the underarms - mine are growing faster but dont thinnk they are darker!! but i have noticed my hair on my head has gone really red!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay I'll post a bump pic in a few minutes. hehe. I honestly walk around in a swimsuit and all and I dont care. Peopel will make remarks, but I say they are my "mommy marks". hehe.....but I havent noticed many on you girls and I didnt want to go in and post a belly full of red and purple lines. haha. Mine are just really noticeable. 

Thanks for the encouragment girls.:)


----------



## nuttymummy

gabs i have big red n purple ones too!!! il have to take a pic of mine, im sure it will make u feel tons better about urs!! :rofl:

jen...its the actual skin under my arms thats got darker.....i dont think my hairs could get any darker than they are!!! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls I am back from my appointment! Phew!! The woman I had to see was running 30 minutes late. That's the first time i've ever had to wait for an appointment and go figure, I was all alone! :dohh: First off, remember when I said I hate having men in there for vaginal stuff? Well my nurse was having a guy 'shadow' her so he can learn. Go figure! :hissy: So he got to see all my lady bits. He was talking away the whole time cause I asked about what I need for the hospital and such and his wife just had a baby so he was saying what they took. I learned they keep you in the hospital for 2 days after the day of giving birth so sounds like 3 days in total. So that is pretty good. Also, Emma's head is definately down and it's her foot that keeps sticking out and jabbing me really hard. I was never real sure before but she confirmed it! :happydance: And my cervix is still nice and tightly closed! Woot!!! Some of you might not see that as a good thing but with a husband that is gone I am thanking the Lord. :happydance:

Now about the stretchmarks pictures. Post em up girls! We can have a contest! But I know I will win. :muaha:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Good to hear the cervix is still nice and tight and closed!!!!!!!!!!! :D Stay put little Emma haha


----------



## cleckner04

I wonder how often people are so excited to actually still have a closed cervix. LOL! Most of the girls on this forum are begging to get their babies out. I guess I'm weird. :shrug:


----------



## Mary Jo

cleck, personally I am happy that baby and I are both in good health and I don't care if my cervix is open right now or closed (I don't know, suspect it's clamped!) and my view of when he's coming out - what will be will be and he'll be out when he's ready. I am certainly not envious of anyone who is going to be induced, it's really something I don't want. if he's early, he's early, if he's late, he's late, as long as we're both ok it's all not important.

:)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> I wonder how often people are so excited to actually still have a closed cervix. LOL! Most of the girls on this forum are begging to get their babies out. I guess I'm weird. :shrug:

You want your husband to be there. There's nothing weird about that.


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> cleck, personally I am happy that baby and I are both in good health and I don't care if my cervix is open right now or closed (I don't know, suspect it's clamped!) and my view of when he's coming out - what will be will be and he'll be out when he's ready. I am certainly not envious of anyone who is going to be induced, it's really something I don't want. if he's early, he's early, if he's late, he's late, as long as we're both ok it's all not important.
> 
> :)

I agree but I feel like I can relax so much more knowing it's closed! :hug:


----------



## Mary Jo

yes, that must be a relief, especially considering you're practically full term now. fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## cleckner04

W4B- Meant to tell you earlier but love the bump hun!


----------



## cleckner04

Anyone here that plans on breastfeeding. How long do you plan on doing it for? I know it's hard to say before actually trying but what would be your ideal amount of time?


----------



## Mary Jo

I want to breastfeed, for sure, hope I can but have prepared myself for not being able to, at least probably not exclusively.

BUT maybe I'll be able to and it'll all be fine, in which case I'd breastfeed exclusively till he was eating solids, but carry on with breast milk as well, whether it was expressed or directly fed. if I don't have supply issues, I'd like to carry on past his 1st birthday at least.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Anyone here that plans on breastfeeding. How long do you plan on doing it for? I know it's hard to say before actually trying but what would be your ideal amount of time?

Six months, beginning weaning *after* a full six months.


----------



## Ducky77

Waiting4Baby said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here that plans on breastfeeding. How long do you plan on doing it for? I know it's hard to say before actually trying but what would be your ideal amount of time?
> 
> Six months, beginning weaning *after* a full six months.Click to expand...

With my 1st, I did it for 27 months, when he was born I was thinking wanted to do it just 1 year but it ended up more than that.
So for this time, I will just let the baby decide how long she want to do it :) but I think I won't drag it until more than 27 months :p


----------



## cleckner04

Wow 27 months!! :shock: That is truly amazing!! What made you keep at it for so long if you don't mind my asking? I think it is amazing that women can breastfeed for so long. I worry that I won't even make it past month one, let alone 27!! :dohh:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I plan on doing it for 5 to 6 months :D


----------



## Gabrielle

Due to my medication I'd have to switch it to breastfeed and so far every other med safe for bubs doesn't do its job for my heart. 

I've tried it both times with my boys. I lasted 6weeks with owen and about a month with Gavin. But I wish i could have done it longer.

It's quite hard to breastfeed NICU babies b/c of all the pumping I had to do and not knowing how much their getting etc. I tried but couldnt succeed so i felt safer with Formula fed babies. I too after I give birth usually dont eat enough nor do i drink enough water...selfish i know.:(

I was going to attempt it this time around(still might) but idk with Gavin being SO attached to me, if i'd have to have baby Jack on my boob every 30mins Idk how life would be with two little ones running around. 

I say give it a try to everyone and if it doesnt work/you dont like it, etc..then don't beat yourself up on it. Yes its VERY good for baby, but formula isn't bad and as long as your baby is getting what they need.:) Good luck to all of your Breastfeeders I hope you can do it as long as you want and as long as baby wants it.:)xx


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys not read back much sorry will cach up.

iam planning on expressing for as long as i can i tryed b/fing my son but it was not for me at all didnt feel right and really hurt and he wasnt sleeping at all so i put him on bottles but if it was just me i would do the same this time but my oh has been on at me so much i seid i will express but bubs is not going on my boobs.


----------



## Boothh

been getting pains on and off all night again, went for a long walk last night dont think that helped but i needed it for my crampy legs, will see the midwife today though so im gonna see what she thinks, :/


----------



## Gabrielle

Sorry for the pains booth. Your still early hun, try and take it easy, though i'm sure you already know this.;) take a warm bath and drink some fluids and lay on your side. hopefully they stop soon. Hugs. When do you see midwife.

It's 3am here and i can't sleep a wink. I've got lots of pressure down below and i'm hurtings lots. But I'm seeing my new doctor today so i wont bug them unless something starts happening.


----------



## nuttymummy

i plan on breastfeeding for about 5-6 months, but ill be expressing alot inbetween feeds to keep milk supply up. Kai didnt get much when i breastfed him...he was lazy and would fall asleep!! therefore my milk supply wasnt gaining! im determined to milk myself like a cow :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Gosh so I've had the gas pains and trips to the loo alot today. Now whenever I try to eat I'm extremly nauseated...Gosh I hope nothing is going to happen soon. I'm nervous and not ready for a baby yet.


----------



## Aunty E

Hope nothing happens yet for you :) My kitty had three pretty little kittens yesterday (after a fair amount of stress). She's walking like a cowboy today though, and I keep thinking that that will be me in a month or so. Ouch.


----------



## Boothh

my mum had my youngest sister at 35 weeks, and my auntie had my cousins at 35 and 36 weeks, theres a few others that came out about this time from my family, its seems a pretty common thing for us, i wont be too bothered if he arrives now but he wont have anywere to sleep cus his cot is still in the box ¬_¬ lol just got pretty bad period pains and back ache now, with odd what i think is contraction i cant really explain it though, :/ midwife at 1.30 i bet they settle down in the next couple of hours just typically cus im going to see the midwife haha, xx


----------



## xarxa

cleckner04 said:


> Anyone here that plans on breastfeeding. How long do you plan on doing it for? I know it's hard to say before actually trying but what would be your ideal amount of time?

I'm planning on breastfeeding for atleast 6 months. We have alot of allergies and astma in the family so i'd rather be on the safe side.

Plus here its extremely tabu not to breastfeed. People consider you a bad mother if you don't. People can be so nasty. I've heard stories about babies that loose almost half their weight cause the mws press people(that for some reason don't get it right) to breastfeed.


----------



## Jai_Jai

cor xarxa thats mean and I thought we were bad over here with being judgemental!!!

I am going to breastfeed for a while but I will be mixing with formula too but I would say I am gonna breast feed for about 4 months or so....if i can of course


----------



## Boothh

i dont know how ill feel when he arrives but at the moment i just dont think breast feeding is for me at all, its just not something id be interested in doing, and i know about the benefits etc but i dont think i could get over my reasons for not wanting to and it will out weigh because of howi feel about it, i probably sound horrible.


----------



## xarxa

No you don't booth. It's a personal decision, you have every right to do as you choose. 

If you try to breastfeed without really wanting it you will probably just stress yourself and the baby out.


----------



## SoldiersWifey

Boothh said:


> i dont know how ill feel when he arrives but at the moment i just dont think breast feeding is for me at all, its just not something id be interested in doing, and i know about the benefits etc but i dont think i could get over my reasons for not wanting to and it will out weigh because of howi feel about it, i probably sound horrible.

You are completey okay in making a decision NOT to breastfeed. Formula is so advanced these days! My first son was exclusively formula fed as will be this baby. Breastfeeding is just not my thing!

My firstborn didn't get sick with ANYTHING until he was nearly 8 months old, and then he got his first little cold. On top of that, he's a smart little guy, has no allergies to anything and is all around a wonderful and healthy kid. I know breastfeeding has it's obvious benefits, but not doing it isn't going to hurt anything. 

Just want to ease your mind. There are a million women out there feeding formula, otherwise there wouldn't be so much to choose from! :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

exactly - I have never been keen to breastfeed.........i dont even know if i can do it mentally not physically and i feel bad for thinking it i have nghtmares about it - i have all the stuff i need for formula and for breastfeeding - my sis, bro and i were formula fed as was my mum and we are not 'sick' ppl and do not have allergies.........xx


----------



## Boothh

my mum tried to bf all of us 3 and i was the one that was bf the longest which was 6weeks, 

another huge problem i have with it is that i will be paranoid not knowing exactly how much he is getting, where as with a bottle i know how much he is drinking, 

xx


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh your not horrible at all. I understand where you get that idea though because women that breastfeed in this world get put on this huge pedestal as if they are better than the rest of the mothers. I have a friend that thinks SO highly of herself for breastfeeding. She even went as far to say that women that don't breastfeed are lazy. I had the BIGGEST fight with her because I think that is a completely unfair thing to say. How can someone be so judgemental when all everyone is doing is what they think is right with their own child?! My mom didn't breastfeed me, and I hardly get sick, no allergies, no asthma. 

With that said, I am going to give it a try just for the simple fact that it will help with my own health to prevent cancers, etc. And plus it is cheaper. But if it doesn't work out, it doesn't work out. I'm not going to beat myself up over it. I have been thinking 6 months is a good amount of time as well to than start weaning and switching to formula. Who knows. It could all change once LO is here. :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Grrr. My uti has gotten soooo bad. I got the meds at the hospital when I went in on the 11th, but it is so swollen down there and I can not get off the toilet because I have trickles every 2 to 3 minutes it feels like. I called my doctor and they want me in the clinic in one how to be checked out again in 45 minutes.

Booth, its a personal choice hon, I wouldnt feel bad. Its just not for everybody. :D

Hope you feel better Gabs. Hope the LO stays put for you


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls.... anyone else have menstral type cramping... I have had it for the last two days.. and it is starting to get on my nerves... and it is making me crabby for my other kids...:grr:

On the breast feeding thing... with my first I breast fed him till 3 months than went back to work... with the second I quit working and breast fed him to 1 year... on the third.. he was premature and my supply never really was that great.. I breast fed him till 6 months supplementing formula.... and then decided to go all formula at 6 months... all of my kids are healthy... It is totally up to the individual... it is very demanding to breast feed because no one can do it but you and they eat every 2-3 hours...:shrug:


----------



## smith87999

Also on the breastfeeding note... I felt like such a failure with my first.. the nurses keep pushing you and it is very easy to feel frustrated... cause it is not as natural as a person would think... just know there is a big learning curve for you and baby... and don't get down on yourself.. don't let anyone else make yo feel bad...

Heidi.. hope you UTI goes away soon... they really stink...

Booth.. hope you are feeling better soon.. .I think I am experiencing the same kind of thing...Ugh....


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls I finally fell asleep at about 8am! So now i'm up and waiting to go to my new ob doctor. its in an hour. I just drank my glucose drink and i want to vomit..i feel SO sick and i'm sweating terribly...:( i've had cramps just like you Laura all night and now today...and some pressure. No contractions though. thank the lord.

But bubs has been VERY lazy since last night and has me worried.,,i'm sure he's fine though. I just got about 3 proper kicks after i drank this crap so we'll see. I will update you all when i get back on how it went. 

AHHHHh can i just puke and stop sweating.....:( lol


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Gabs :( Sorry you are not feeling well honey.

I hope you feel better too smith!!! :hugs:

I just got back from the doctor, I have a UTI-Yeast Infection-and a very high white blood cell count. I got put on 3 new meds and have to go back in tomorrow to see my regular OB. Ahhhh This is no fun haha


----------



## smith87999

Gabby... that drink is horrible... I really hate it too... I got my results back within days... so I think they know pretty quickly... 

Heidi.. hope they can get your UTI to go away with 3 new meds... do you get many UTIs when not preggers?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oh yeah, I get UTIs all the time, I have since I was really little. But having a UTI and a Yeast Infection it's like, my poor vagina haha


----------



## smith87999

No kidding... both together would really suck... I had a yeast infection for what felt like forever in the beginning of this pregnancy... I and my DH both really hated it...LOL


----------



## bun-in-oven

hi ladies! thought maybe i should introduce myself, im team blue due 5th august! but seems things are moving slowly already!!! i have a little boy also who's 3 on 31st july. great to meet u all !! xx


----------



## smith87999

bun-in-oven said:


> hi ladies! thought maybe i should introduce myself, im team blue due 5th august! but seems things are moving slowly already!!! i have a little boy also who's 3 on 31st july. great to meet u all !! xx

Welcome to the club...:hi:


----------



## bun-in-oven

Thankyou!!! although im abit upset i didnt find you guy's earlier! abit of a late joiner!! xx


----------



## Pippin

Hi ladies, especially you bun-in-oven :hi:

Smith just been complaining to husband I have period type tummy ache and he said 'well it can't be your period wonder what it is then', bless him he doesn't really understand these things. Spoke to my Mum too and she said it's just mild BH but she didn't get them till a week before birth :shock:. Now I don't mind him being early but just not next week please!!! They have eased off now though. He's been very active today so maybe that is it. Plus I have back ache but it could be from sitting and reading most of the day.

Heidi sorry you are in pain hon, hope the meds work soon. xxxx


----------



## smith87999

Pippin... I have been laying low yesterday and today hoping it isn't the start of labor.. it would not be so convenient for this weekend (DH performing marriage cermony for his sister 6 hours away..) we have a house rented for the weekend...hoping it is going to go away until at least early next week... :shock:

sounds like others have it too and it is normal... :)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Welcome over to the club :D :D


----------



## bun-in-oven

i have also been having these period pains and back ache, had show sat and have been bleeding for a day since yeasterday (show) after going midwifes was told his head is as low as it could possibly be!, and after being examined was told that my cervix was closed but the babies head could be felt through it! :). so maybe baby has dropped and this is giving you the pain?? xx


----------



## Sam_Star

I've been having those pains too AND me and darren have :sex: THREE TIMES this week already!!! I'm insatiable i feel like i'm never satisfied!!
I'm thinking that maybe this is the start of something happening if you know what i mean!! I really dont think i'm going to make my c-section date which would be bad news!!


----------



## elly75

Welcome to the club. :wave:

Just thought to poke my head in and say hi to folks. 

It seems like a lot of us are coming close to the end of the road and we'll meet our little ones soon. Very exciting times!

Sis-in-law organized a surprise baby shower for me on Sunday which was precious. Although, it was a bit of a shocker to come home and find the door wide open and no sound/bodies around. Was worried someone broke in at first. :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Heidi....sorry about the uti. I totally know how you feel. I take antibotics EVERYDAY all through pregnancy b/c i get so many uti's and kidney infections!

Hope it all clears soon.

Okay girls I'm back............

Two crappy things......So i've been diagnosed with Gestational diabets....:(:(:(. THey did the gluoces screen and said my bloods came back with a level of 190!!!! Thats extremly high so they wont even do the 3hour test....they just said i've got it. So i have to see a doctor tomorrow about it and start checking my sugars and watching my diet very carefully, and since i can't exercise I might have to take insulin...i'm really upset....i didn't want another thing to worry about.

Also I guess my hemoglobin was only 8.4 which means i'm VERY anemic....levels should be 11.7 or higher. So must start iron twice a day everyday.

So saw doctor he was pretty nice and good. I was upset about a few things but too lazy to type it all now...sorry. But anyways he said at 34weeks they dont stop labor and that if i go into labor they will do the c section, but he wants me to take my meds till 36weeks b/c they ARE helping and he knows with my history i might go right after i stop them. I have an ultrasound on thursday and then once a week from now on. 

He didn't know about the GD at that time soooooo I'm wondering what he's going to say when he sees me next, or what our plan will be for an early delievery if i would happen to make it further. 

That's it for now...sorry i'm just crabby, tired, dont feel well. Bubs heartbeat was good and he's moving around so i'm not worried about him. Sorry to come full of crap just wanted to update as i said i would. 

BIg hugs to all! I promise i'll be better tomorrow.:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh btw......since my last appt on thursday....I've gained 4lbs! thats werid..i'm not swelling, bp was fine and only a trace of protein. They said it could be from the GD but they might have to check my thyroid.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Everyone! 
I'm a little late in the joining the third trimester thread, but I was more apart of the August mommies 1rst Trimester thread. I have been reading quite a bit the last couple of days, trying to catch up on where everyone is at. Thought I would re-introduce myself, since I have been reading the posts now.
I am having a baby boy, due on August 31rst. His name will be Raymond V...I bet you can't guess my husband's name? :) I was living in Australia during my first trimester, but I am back home now in Rockford, Michigan. It is nice to be around family and friends again, but what a wonderful Aussie souvenier I got to take home with me! Little Ray's nickname will be "Joey" after the kangaroo. :) 
Thinking of everyone who is going through some painful times right now! But at the same time, what an exciting time as we all approach our due dates!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:D Welcome on over to the third tri August Mommy Club. Congrats on baby Raymond.

How exciting about the shower Ellie! :D

I'm with you Sam, I just started having this RAWR stage haha. I want to bump uglies all the time...one problem Yeast infection and Bladder infection haha, no woopie for me this week :(

Gabs :hugs: Im sorry hon, I feel so bad for you. I hope everything starts to look up for you soon, you totally deserve it.


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys sorry a lot of you are going thow some pains and things and gabbs soory about the GD 

well had some bad news yesterday my friend was due 3 weeks after me and had a placenter prev on monday night and lost the baby early houers yesterday morning. This would of been her 10th child. feel so upset for her. I keep hearing of people loseing there bubs and it is making me so worryed about my LO just want him out now. but on the up side hes not stoped moving all morrning so i know he is ok


----------



## Boothh

how nice is rasberry leaf tea? its actually so nice.


----------



## nuttymummy

hello...n welcome to the newbies!!!!

sorry bout all the illnesses!!! gabs...im on 2 iron tablets a day too...i always forget to take them though!! hope u feel better.

heidi u 2 hun!!! (like ur new avatar BTW!)


----------



## nuttymummy

ok...so now the poll has slipped to 3rd page, i think we should call it a day....

the winning name was: *LION CUBS*
with 31 votes.

thanks to all those who voted!!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Woohoooo for the lion cubs!!!!!!!!


----------



## xarxa

I started having back aches last night. Nothing serious, but it's abit annoying and made it really uncomfortable to sleep last night. I also feel some mild cramping in my stomach now and then.


----------



## caydensmom

Hey girls just letting you know....I have GD and I just found out the dr. wants to induce me at either 36 or 37 weeks. I might be having a July baby...or an early august baby. The thing is when I went in for my appointment yesterday he wrote that I am 35 weeks when I am sure I am not. Have no Idea why he would write that. So if he is planning on going by that then is baby coming NEXT FRIGGEN WEEK THEN? shit. I didnt notice he wrote that until I got home or I would have asked him what the deal is. I guess I will find out on tuesday....so excited and nervous at the same time cuz my mom told me induced labors are much more pain than natural.


----------



## Gabrielle

caydensmom said:


> Hey girls just letting you know....I have GD and I just found out the dr. wants to induce me at either 36 or 37 weeks. I might be having a July baby...or an early august baby. The thing is when I went in for my appointment yesterday he wrote that I am 35 weeks when I am sure I am not. Have no Idea why he would write that. So if he is planning on going by that then is baby coming NEXT FRIGGEN WEEK THEN? shit. I didnt notice he wrote that until I got home or I would have asked him what the deal is. I guess I will find out on tuesday....so excited and nervous at the same time cuz my mom told me induced labors are much more pain than natural.

Hey i was just diagnosed with GD yesterday! I havent talked to my doctor about it yet b/c he didnt know about it yet. But why are you being induced so early? is there a reason???


----------



## nuttymummy

OK everyone...the new name was decided on votes......and we now have a photo album to show off all our gorgeous babies as they start to arrive!!

we have 2 august mummies already so girls.....get ur pics on!!!

please follow the link,....and dont forget to SUBSCRIBE!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/160643-lion-cubs-family-album.html#post2585454


----------



## caydensmom

Because of some crap about people with GD has a risk of giving birth to still borns etc. so they dont want to take a chance at risking it. I guess they figured at 37 weeks baby is full term so no need really to go to 40 weeks although I would have liked for him to come whenever he feels like he's ready. But the weird thing about it is....I always figured that baby would come at 37 weeks but naturally...not induced. Boy this mother's intuition thing is FREAKY lol.


----------



## nuttymummy

im sorry to hear about ur GD....though its best to get babies out earlier as they tend to be abit larger. just think.....youll get to see ur LO's earlier!!! xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Hmm I haven't spoke to my doctor but I'm wondering what his plan will be. I didn't think they would induce that early here but maybe. I've never had GD so i'm not sure. But i agree waiting past 37 to 38 weeks isn't smart, as long is bubs is big and lungs are ready.:) I have a scan tomorrow and Jack was measuring big at 28 weeks and they said you might have GD...but i didnt want to take the test. Good thing i did. :(. I'm dying to know how big he will be then.!

Caydensmom~ How many times are you doing your sugars...if it's higher then 120 do you have to call your doctor? I know alot about diabetes b/c i'm a nurse on a cardiac floor.....but i have NO idea how it works with pregnant women. I will be talking to a lady at 10am and then have to go see her. Thanks for your help and sorry you've got it too.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:D I love the Lion Cubs. Yay!! Well I'm off to my 37 week prenatal appointment :/ I am very sick of the doctors office haha.


----------



## nuttymummy

good luck heidi!


----------



## nuttymummy

i have a MW appointment today at 3.20.....they squeezed me in coz ive had very minimal movements for the past two days. usually i dont worry too much....but this is really starting to get to me!!!


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Sorry I have been MIA since Friday but have had a busy few days. I have just managed to read back through but I can't remember everyone to reply to and am rushing again today, so am just gonna pop in and say hi.

Well I have finally finished work yesterday so I am now officially on summer break and will start my maternity on the 7th August. I also decided to spring clean the house this week as I normally do it in August every year, but I dont think I will have time once LO arrives, so I have managed to get the kitchen done on Monday and am going to do the sitting room and the hall today which is why I'm rushing as my mum just lives across the road and is going to help me, so that will be 2 rooms done.

Well I spoke to the nurse at my GP's appointment on Friday and asked if LO was engaged as of the pain I am having down below but when she examined me my tummy is still moving from side to side so she reckons not as normally the base of the tummy doesn't move when LO is engaged. So she reckons it is my pelvis just softening and spreading a little too much and that it is more painful because of my arthritis.

Well I also ordered my tens machine today and am picking it up next Tuesday and the lady spends an hour going through how to use it and where to posiiton pads in labour.

DH is on holidays from this Friday for 2 weeks so it will be good to spend some time together before LO arrives.

Well I may run, :hugs: to you all - Oh by the way DH finally took the pics of the nursery so here they are.


----------



## Gabrielle

Good Lucky Nuttymummy. I hope lo is okay and just being lazy!!! Keep us posted! I know what you mean, mine has been very quiet too. Moving still but not much and it gets me alittle worried, but then again i can still feel him. I have a scan tomorrow and then i'll know he's okay.

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Hey girls, haven't been on much the past couple of days (sooooo tired and painful these days, as are most of us I think!!) 

Sorry to hear about your GD Gabs :( But at least you know about it now, it really is best that you took the test eh? Also, it explains why Jack was measuring so big! I guess he's gonna be the biggest baby boy you've had so far!! 

Welcome bun-in-oven and dimples :happydance: our big happy family is STILL growing!! :yipee:

Nutty, you've done an awesome job of taking care of the new group name (horray for Lion Cubs!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: !!!) and your lovely gallery thread is totally awesome, I can't wait till more of us are popping and we can fill it with our beautiful Cubs!! :D :D
Also Nutty, I hope your little one is just getting too big for massive movements now, but well done for calling and let us know how things go honey :hugs:

Cleck, are you keen to start the new mum and baby group thread here... https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/ ? Cos you've been "thread leader" for the pregnancy threads so it makes sense to give you "first refusal" on the job! :rofl: If you'd rather not this time, then I'm sure we won't be short of other volunteers :winkwink: 

It feels like I'm counting down the days now till Vincent is here!! Tonight we have the labour ward tour, which we're excited about, and then tomorrow we're haviny my brother's dog for a long weekend cos he is going away for his birthday... She will go back to him on Monday next week, then my mum is coming over from France for 2 weeks to be here for Vincent's arrival on Tuesday, Wednesday is my ante-natal and anaesthetist appointments and SWEEP!! :shock: ...And they will give me a date for either induction or caesarean in the following few days! I reckon this weekend will be our last weekend at home without Vincent! :dance: It's soooo close now!! 

Hope everyone is well :hugs: 

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

*scratches head* did they change the : hugs : smiley?? :hugs: ... hehe


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Love the nursery, it is sooo cute!! :D

Shadow everything is falling into place, ahhh how exciting!! :D :D

Well ladies, I got my induction date. July 31st at 8:00 am. Holy crap balls, I am super nervous!


----------



## nuttymummy

well just got back....she felt around n said she thinks shes moved to the left hand side and her head is right over the brim of my pelvis, she listened to the heartbeat n said it was fine but now i have to go to the hospital 2moro to be monitored. so have to ring first thing 2moro.

thanks shadow....i made those little simba things.....used photobucket to put those glittery hearts on and made them smaller to fit :)

hes i think theyve changed the hugs smiley....TBH i preffered the old one!!


----------



## nuttymummy

heidi!!!!!! thats my birthday!!!! YAY!!!! lol


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Wooohoo!!! <3 <3 <3 :D :D


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG Heidi that's so exciting!!!! :D :D You must be soooo chuffed to have a fixed date! Hehehe and cute that it's your birthday Nutty :)

I wish I had a proper fixed date. They were so reluctant to fix the date when I last saw my consultant :hissy: maybe because they're still thinking I might well end up having a caesarean? Hmph. Ah well, not long now in any case!! :)

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Heidi, I've always wondered and never asked, what does <3 mean?! LOL Is it a face somehow? Which way are you supposed to look at it?! :rofl: it's always confused me!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Shadow....WOW you'll be super busy and next thing you know you'll be holding little vincent!:) How exciting!

Heidi~eeks thats coming soon enough!!!!:) YAY!

Nuttymummy~so she said babes was okay? Just getting monitored to make sure tomorrow? are you feeling bubs move?

Thanks everyone. i'm better today of course, just having alot of course going on but hey it's not the worst thing in the world. Can't wait to see Jack tomorrow morning at my scan! YAY. Then friday i go to the doctors to get all my diabetes education...FUN!


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah i have to have the movement monitor on or something?? still not feeling many movements...in fact...not many at all compared to what im used to.

one thing ive always wondered...when u get GD does it go after birth or does it carry on then into diabetes??


----------



## Gabrielle

Nutty...PLEASE go if you dont feel movements at all! right away! I know my movments from Jack have slowed but i'm still feeling some!

With GD they say it should go away after pregnacy but might take some time. But you are at higher risk to delevlop it later on and also in future pregnacies.


----------



## nuttymummy

o well its good that it goes after some time.....my dad has diabetes...and i for one wouldnt know how id cope...i only ever eat sweet things!!! i would never be able to live without it!

i do feel some gabs...just nowhere near as many. and when i do feel them...they are kind of weak IYKWIM??
just glad she got a heartbeat today....but i know i wont settle till ive been 2moro n they say everything is ok.


----------



## Aunty E

Well my midhusband has had to go into hospital :( so poor guy is stuck there for three weeks and I've got to go see a new midwife tomorrow. I was getting a bit anxious that I hadn't seen anyone for ages, so I'm glad that I got squeezed in quickly. Is it just me, or is there a lot of bad news on the Third Tri board at the moment ?

Well done on induction dates ladies! I can't believe it's coming so soon!!!!!


----------



## smith87999

Gabby and Caydensmom.... sorry to hear about the GD...hope you guys can get it all sorted without it being to much of a pain... and you will probably get to see LO a bit earlier now.. :happydance:

Jelr.... you nursery is so cute... bet you are excited :yipee:

Nutty.... they say the babies settle down as birth time approaches.. I am sure baby is fine and is just resting up for the big arrival.. .but it is good that you get to check on LO more thoroughly tomorrow...:)

Shadow... I wonder what day you will get to meet Vincent... I guess we will know soon enough....:happydance:

AuntyE ... glad you got in and get to be seen soon...


I am laying low for the next few day trying to make sure baby doesn't come before this weekend... 

But come sunday I am 37 weeks and you can bet that after sunday I am going to be walking... :sex:.... rasp. leaf tea.... :sex:... walking.... :sex: trying to get LO to come on out....:rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks smith.....

god theres so much bad news in third tri lately....its sending me doolally!!!
its so sad....but at the same time its petrifying me! 

im actually hoping she makes an early arrival now...i dont know how long i can carry her inside me with not knowing how she is!!


----------



## Gabrielle

I hear you all about the sad news. It's terrilbe I feel so sorry for these women going through this, i can't imagine. My heart goes out to them all. And that women who made that post that's locked now.....saying she doenst believe these girls. thats terrible! I can't imagine how these women feel reading that! I hope she gets banned from here.

I agree with Smith, I think your baby is maybe just getting ready to come out nutty!:) Btw, did they check you today? You are considered full term so if you want her out maybe start doing some things to help with the progression..:)

Smith~fingers crossed bubs doesn't pull any tricks this weekend!!! Do you have a nursery for bubs.? Wow full term next week eh?! how exciting!:)

Jeir~ nursery is precious, i love the wood floors with all the furniture.:) 

I'm thinking bubs could be anytime after SUNDAY!.......My doctor said he won't stop my labor after I'm 34 weeks......Thats a reality check and a SCARY thought!


----------



## Aunty E

I have to say, with all of this terrible news, I'm so glad that Imogen has been wriggling a bit these last few days, and I wouldn't be too worried if she came out sooner rather than later. I'll be full term soon, and she can come out ANYTIME she likes.


----------



## nuttymummy

i hope so gabs!!!

no havnt tried anything yet...i ddint with my son and he came at 38 weeks....i dont think i fancy RLT....but could be persuaded to try pineapple!! ive got a craving for that at the mo.

i had my blood pressure done, urine sample checked, and bubs' heartbeat checked.

i know they call it 'the calm before the storm' but its so darn scary when u get little movement!!! im hoping u 2 are right!!

i saw that thread too...and unfortunatly one of the mums who has had a loss...saw it and replied.
they have kicked her off the site now. it is strange how there has now been 4....its sooo sad, it makes me all the more anxious!! poor women xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

jelr - love the nursery hun

Shadow - how exciting it is getting closer <3 is a heart on its side :D

nutty - sorry ur going through a scared patch at least they are monitoring u tomo :hugs: will be thinking of u!!

Gabs - sorry about the GD u do get it hard in pregs dont u poor little lady :hugs:

I am now on maternity leave :wohoo: I am soooooooo tired today - had my first sleepless, painful and uncomfortable night last night finally got up at 4.30 and laid on sofa as to not disturb DF - he was worried when he woke and found me not there!!
washed baby's clothes now eeeeeeeeeek!!!! feels so real now!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

<3 is a sideways heart haha


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh Hiedi what date is ur LO coming - I cant find it :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

:blush: LOL thanks guys!!! I'm such a doofus, I never saw it!!! ROFL :rofl:

We're just getting ready to go to the hospital now for our labour ward tour!! :yipee: hehehe I loooove hospitals, can't wait to see the rooms I'll be having my baby in!!! :)

xx


----------



## cleckner04

I just got on and was reading all the new posts in third tri too. I can't freaking believe all these girls losing their LO's. :sad2:

For the girls wondering where your hug logo went. It's still there :hugs2: Just has a 2 after it now. 

Shadow- I know you were wanting to start up a thread and be 'manager' so you can start the new lion cub group!! I bow down from that position. I can't imagine that I will have as much time once LO is here cause I want to go out and show her EVERYTHING. :cloud9: hehe. 

Nutty- The photo page looks lovely hun! 

Heidi- Your almost an August mummy!!! SOOO close! :happydance:


----------



## smith87999

So one of the moms who lost a baby was kicked off????

I saw the thread where a girl called the moms who lost babies trolls... glad they kicked her off... some people :grr:


----------



## smith87999

Shadow... have fun on your tour... it will get you very excited.... :lol:


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I just now read the thread with her calling people trolls. For some reason I swore that she was on the August mummy list but I scanned down and can't find her so I guess she's not but I have seen that girl in alot of posts so it's kinda crazy that she's gone all of a sudden. :shrug:


----------



## smith87999

Why would anyone call people who are going through such a terrible thing call them such things... it really is beyond me....

I suppose it is just easier for some people to chalk it up to people making things like that up as opposed to the fact it really does happen... :shrug:

But still..... it shocked me...:shock:


----------



## smith87999

Jai... so now you are on maternity leave... any fun plans before baby comes?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

July 31st!!! :D

I know, we are thinking maybe just maybe she wont come until midnight on the 1st haha


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! :shock: what in gods name is this troll thing about??
I am terrified of those threads where babies are lost i read them in ppls journals otherwise i wouldnt know ignorance is bliss and all that!!

oooooooooooooooh Heidi it is soooooooo close :D how exciting!!!!!!!! still a leo and a lion cub through and through :D

Smith - no plans as yet - meet up with some friends hopefully :D I also get my degree results through on Sat but maybe mon/tues as there is postal strikes in areas - hope it does not affect me!! how r u feeling after ur show and period aches? :hugs2:


----------



## jelr

Welcome bun-in-oven and dimples

Gabby: Sorry to hear about GD and am delighted your scan went well. Thanks about the nursery. Yeah we have those wood floors in the sitting room and upstairs where we converted the attic too, I also have some bought to do the rest of the house as I liked it so much, but DH wont let me change the other bedroom floors as there is nothing wrong with them, so at least we will have it when they wear. But it seems to go even nicer in the nursery.

Shadow: Best of luck with the labour ward tour, ours was done as part of our anti-natal classes and we really enjoyed it although some of it was scary.

Heidi: That is so exciting that you now know when Caylee will be born &#8211; there is no need to be nervous, you will be grand, I just know it.

Nutty: I&#8217;m so glad you got on ok at the hospital and I really hope tomorrow goes okay too, the photo gallery looks great, well done.

Aunty E: I know what you mean about the bad news lately, I&#8217;m nearly just flying into the August Mummies club now as I&#8217;m scared to look at the other posts as they really freak me out, I just don&#8217;t know what I would do if something like that happened. I thought all this bad news was gone after 1st tri.

Smith: Thank you so much about the nursery, I&#8217;m delighted it is all done, I can&#8217;t stop going in and looking at it.

Jai Jai &#8211; Thanks about the nursery, yeah I finished work this week too, so at least that is over and done with especially with the sleepless nights as I&#8217;m going through the same thing this week, so think work has finished just in time for both of us.

Cleckner: I haven&#8217;t seen the post about the trolls so am gonna have a nose at it now. Sorry to hear about DH work at the moment. Did you find out any info on doulas. I was just reading about them in my &#8220;What to expect&#8221; book and it sounds like it would be perfect for you if he didn&#8217;t get back.

Well I got the sitting room spring cleaned after today and the back hall, so am about half way there. I'm not going to do upstairs as it was only converted last November and is barely ever used, and I dust and do the floors every week, so I'm not too worried. I really only want to get the bathroom tiles all steamed and our bedroom done and that is it as again we have another spare room down stairs and it is fine, I just need to do in behind the bed and of course the nursery is only freshly painted and has new floors so that doens't need doing.

By the way in case you were all wondering about the jersey in the pics of the nursery. I bought that as a joke as DH likes to watch Man United play sometimes on the tele, but it backfired and now he reckons the LO is coming home it in whether it is a girl or a boy as he thinks it is so cute and hence why he has it lying in the cot already.


----------



## nuttymummy

smith...no the girl who started a troll thread got kicked off....not someone who lost a baby....its just me confusing everyone with my crap way of explaining things :rofl:
i meant that everyone was saying 'how do u think these women would feel if they saw what u called them?' and one did!!! it was so sad to read.


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh definitely agree with the timing :D

hahaha i missed that man utd thing - gonna go have a look now....men eh :dohh:


----------



## jelr

Jeez I have just looked at that threat ye were talkin about, I know none of us want to hear the stories of anyone losing babies at this late stage and it scares us all, but lord it was a terrible thing to do to call the women trolls. They have as much right and if not more to be here and get the support that they need and certainly dont need to be reading posts like that when what they are going through doesn't bear imagining.

Jai Jai - Ha I have probably just alerted everyone to the man utd suit now, the nursery pics are a bit small but I think they get bigger if you click on them. I was thinking everyone would be confused seeing as we are on Team Yellow as to what a football jersey thing was doing on the cot :rofl: men is right there is no way that is going on the LO coming home boy or girl especially if it is a girl. I wouldn't mind but he is not even a football fanatic, he only watches it now and again when there is nothing else on. But he has just fallen in love with the little suit, so I will have to find something cuter as now my brothers have joined in and they follow liverpool and arsnel and are saying if it is a boy they are buying jerseys in their team :rofl: - The poor LO will be totally confused.


----------



## bun-in-oven

wow! ladies! lol, ive lost track of the thread!, not been on in a day and im lost!:dohh:.. i feel like im not spending enough time on here! but housework is all done now with thanks to hub!, so you have my attention and maybe i can actually catch up!:thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

jelr - ur sooooooooo right about the poor ladies and their lo's :(
:rofl: now u jst need a chelsea one and ur set for the league :rofl:

bun - it does get like this in here very chatty :D sorry wen r u due?


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe bun, it does get pretty manic in here sometimes! We loooove to chatter :D 

Those of us who are patient as saints will sometimes sit and reply to everyone, but I'm afraid that most of the time I just don't have the energy! So sometimes it's best to skim over the last few posts since you logged on and just get a general idea of what people have been talking about :winkwink:

The labour ward tour was pretty rubbish TBH girls, I was in my wheelchair of course, and all I saw were corridors and people's legs! It was waaay overbooked and there were loads of us there... I got somewhat of an idea of what they place is like though, so I'm happy :) 

I was so shocked by that poster who called ladies trolls... I'm glad admin did not mess about and just chucked her off! Cleck, I did the exact same thing as you and checked our list for her name cos I was sure I regognised it too!! But really, what was the point in her posting that?! a) if she didn't want to read the threads about losses, then she didn't have to: I get so upset by them, and feel that I wouldn't have much to offer those ladies that I don't know in the way of condolence, so I must say that I avoid those threads... but b) even if she WAS leaving the forum because of it, why did she have to post a thread about it calling those ladies trolls?!? SURELY she knows that MOST of them are truthful?! Even if she only thought that ONE of them was truthful, posting that nasty thread would affect them so badly (like the poor girl who replied)

UGH! I am glad that that person is gone, anyway. Don't need those kinds on here, that's for sure.

Hope you're all ok today :hugs2: (hehe thanks cleck! I missed the colourful : hugs : !! )

xxx


----------



## bun-in-oven

jai- im due 5th august! team blue!!! shadowrat has very kindly designed me a siggie, just got to try and get it up (on the screen that is):)

shadow! your a darling! can't wait to actually get it on here! sorry you didnt enjoy the tour too much! im sure you'll enjoy it alot more when you actually NEED it! :).

ive tried to read the posts since my last post but still lost, its all these raging hormones and the fact my hub wont come near me! how rude! he wreckons he's not ready yet!:rofl: he's only had 8 months to get used to the idea! im pretty jealous everytime i see :sex::nope::nope: none for me!!!:blush:

xxx


----------



## xarxa

My husband told me last time we had sex he saw the ultrasound picture with our baby on the nightstand. He totally lost any lust he had, but he said he needed to finish or his balls would hurt afterwars, so he just fastened his eyes in the ceiling to 'get it over with'.


----------



## bun-in-oven

:wacko: its so hard being a man! they have the hardest part of the pregnancy!!!! he said it feels "wierd":blush: im like hello! wierd?, you want to feel him when he's poking me in places that arent very comfortable!:growlmad:

xxx


----------



## dimplesmagee

So I agree it is really hard to keep up with all the posts! I think part of it is the fact that we know we can come on here, say what's on our mind and have more than one mom-to-be say "I know how you feel." 

I am so tired today, and really should go to bed but I hate going to bed alone, if my husband is not ready for bed. I became annoyed tonight with my husband when I was reminded that this past weekend he never told me that I looked nice after I got all dressed up for the first time, pregnant, for a wedding. I kind of bit his head off, felt bad, and later apologized. He was confused. :wacko: 

Before I even got pregnant I was diagnosed with high blood pressure. So, even though my blood pressure has been stable on medication, I am still living at the doctors. Last week I was there twice, this week I'm there three times...twice for NST and once for an ultrasound. It's nice to see my baby every four weeks, but the trips to the Drs. alone wear me out. So those ladies who have spent a lot of time at the Drs. I feel your pain!!! Each time I go in, waiting to hear that something is wrong...thankfully, so far I have a healthy little boy who is growing fast! I look fwd. to find out an estimation weight on Friday. At the last ultrasound four weeks ago, he was 3lbs. 9oz!

Well, I'm thinking of you all who are going through a rough time with GD, UTI, decrease in fetal movement, and just plain discomfort! At least we are all in the home-stretch! 

:sleep:


----------



## Aunty E

Morning ladies - off to see new midwife in half an hour, and have some blood tests (YUK). Hopefully she'll be better with a needle than poor Michael. I've posted some pics of fitted sheets I made, with instructions, in the pregnancy club forum, so pop over if you want to see how to do it. It's easy as anything, and pretty cheap too. I don't have a cot yet, as we have a crib, but it would be the same principle if you were making cot sheets or moses basket sheets. Also started making new fabrics for stokke. Am quite tempted to make a new seat cover as well, but given it took me over an hour just to make a little top cover for the babybag, I might put that one off for a bit :)


----------



## bun-in-oven

dimplesmagee said:


> So I agree it is really hard to keep up with all the posts! I think part of it is the fact that we know we can come on here, say what's on our mind and have more than one mom-to-be say "I know how you feel."
> 
> I am so tired today, and really should go to bed but I hate going to bed alone, if my husband is not ready for bed. I became annoyed tonight with my husband when I was reminded that this past weekend he never told me that I looked nice after I got all dressed up for the first time, pregnant, for a wedding. I kind of bit his head off, felt bad, and later apologized. He was confused. :wacko:
> 
> Before I even got pregnant I was diagnosed with high blood pressure. So, even though my blood pressure has been stable on medication, I am still living at the doctors. Last week I was there twice, this week I'm there three times...twice for NST and once for an ultrasound. It's nice to see my baby every four weeks, but the trips to the Drs. alone wear me out. So those ladies who have spent a lot of time at the Drs. I feel your pain!!! Each time I go in, waiting to hear that something is wrong...thankfully, so far I have a healthy little boy who is growing fast! I look fwd. to find out an estimation weight on Friday. At the last ultrasound four weeks ago, he was 3lbs. 9oz!
> 
> Well, I'm thinking of you all who are going through a rough time with GD, UTI, decrease in fetal movement, and just plain discomfort! At least we are all in the home-stretch!
> 
> :sleep:

thankfully ive not been too hormonal with this pregnancy, its not nice when it seems you constantly come across problems whether they are small or major! all adds to the long 9 month stint!!. ive got to phone the doctors tomorrow for urine results as aparently i have protein in my urine poss urine infection and may need antibiotics although i must say im not that keen on taking antibiotics so late on in pregnancy! what do you ladies think??, also im anemic is it true that i could loose alot of blood at the birth and possibly slip in a coma? my midwife is useless! please help ladies! xxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks aunty e :D

Bun - I have never heard of that before......think there is more chance of losing more blood....have u researched it at all on internet? Can u take penicillin? I am allergic to that so the only other antibiotic i can take advises not to take it in 3rd tri so i would not take it......you do not have long to go so maybe wait it out?? see what dr says?


----------



## bun-in-oven

Jai_Jai said:


> thanks aunty e :D
> 
> Bun - I have never heard of that before......think there is more chance of losing more blood....have u researched it at all on internet? Can u take penicillin? I am allergic to that so the only other antibiotic i can take advises not to take it in 3rd tri so i would not take it......you do not have long to go so maybe wait it out?? see what dr says?

no huni not allergic, but not too keen taking anymore meds i had pluerisy in this pregnancy and have had my fair share of meds!!. 
yeh pprobably best to ride it out!!, im so uncomfortable with period pains and back ache, its been a week now and is constant!. last night probably didnt help!:sex: but was like :wohoo: he wants to come near me:wacko:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs2: yeh I know how that feels my DF did not want to come near me in case he hurt me or baby now he does I find it very painful to open my legs :rofl: cos of the SPD :(


----------



## bun-in-oven

Jai_Jai said:


> :hugs2: yeh I know how that feels my DF did not want to come near me in case he hurt me or baby now he does I find it very painful to open my legs :rofl: cos of the SPD :(

he says it feels wierd!!, was really funny, he said to me when i found out i was pregnant, im loking forward to when your really big!! (man thing) but now he feels guilty! says he dont want brandon-li to come out with a lump on his head! but ive reassured him that unfortunately he's not "big" enough!:rofl: im sooooo cruel!


----------



## Boothh

lmao, everytime we :sex: i always make a joke about the baby and it gets him so annoyed hahahahaha, 
after a while im like 'love you arnt getting anywere near him' i think that winds him up more though :rofl: 

i forced him into it last night too ha, 
cus the pains seemed to have died down but no they are back this morning, :(


----------



## ShadowRat

bun-in-oven said:


> ... says he dont want brandon-li to come out with a lump on his head!

:rofl:

Bun honey, I will email you with instructions of what to do for your siggie :) If I put it in a PM on here then they mess up the code so it makes it harder, annoyingly! 

We have my bro's dog, Rosie, here to stay for the weekend. She's a collie like our dog, Ben, and they are soooo sweet together hehehe!! She is like Ben's little girlfriend! Love it... :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Boothh

wow im on the last box i hadnt noticed, sh*t.


----------



## ShadowRat

:yipee: Welcome to the Last Box Club, Boothh!! :D

I'm FULL TERM today!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Boothh

oh bloody hell you are! 
:wohoo:

i really dont know if im gunna get that far at the moment, :/


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone - welcome to the newbies - sorry my memory has gone - I swear I remembered your names just 10 seconds ago!

I hope everyone is feeling a little better today - even if not physically better hopefully counting the days until you meet LO will help with all the niggles and pains.

For those of you not feeling baby much - I suppose it is best to phone midwife - although I am rubbish at taking my own advice and tend to wait it out until he/she starts moving again!

I got back from a few days away with hubby in Oxford yesterday and we had a lovely day although I was shocked at how tired I get after a bit of walking! I wonder how I will ever get even slightly fit again!

Everyone keeps saying to me that "you must be keen to get baby out now". To be honest I am happy with it staying put for a while. no crying, feeding nappy changing while it is safe in there!!

I wonder if any of you ladies can help me - somethign very weird is going on with myhands. at first I thought it was Carpal Tunnel but now I don't think it is. It started a couple of weeks ago with waking up with achy thumbs - and it has spread to aching knuckles in all my fingers and now when I first wake up in teh mornign I can barely make a fist with my hand it hurts so much and my hand kinda locks in place for a second or two. I am really worried that it is gonna keep spreading and get worse and that it wont go away after the baby is born. I tried to get a doctors appt this mornign but they had none left. My friend who is a GP thinks it may be pregnancy induced arthritis - I had never heard of this! HELP!


----------



## ShadowRat

Shiv, I have been getting awful pains in my hands through pregnancy, and it has been worse these past few weeks of third trimester. For me, I know it is my EDS, but the pain you're describing does sound arthritic. Jelr would know more than me about that, probably. For me (and I guess it is somewhat the same for jelr and others with arthritis) it is the hormone Relaxin working its evil tricks again: Everything is loosening up at this stage of pregnancy, and that includes your hands etc. Those tiny joints are looser than normal, and this can cause horrible pains as things rub together in ways they didn't before. Are they swollen at all? That can aggravate things too :(

Try dunking them in cool (or very warm- either seems to work, your choice!) water for a few minutes, this can ease temporarily. Other than that though, I'd say do what you planned and go see your doc: They may be able to prescribe some gels or some pregnancy-friendly pain killers to help. Of course, anti-inflams are the best for that kind of pain, but they are a real NO GO in pregnancy! 

HTH
Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

P.S. My hand pains are at their absolute worst in the mornings too: Try to avoid doing too much grabbing or straining of the fingers early in the day :) xx


----------



## Aunty E

Carpal Tunnel also has many of the symptoms of arthritis - due to the fluid and oedema in the joints. I get sypmtoms just like that all the time, along with the numbness and shooting pains which are more typical. Try running your hands and wrists under icy cold water first thing in the morning, and guzzle as much water as you can stand and see if it helps :hug:


----------



## nuttymummy

im back from hospital!!

i rang them this morning n they said they are totally jam-packed. she said how many movements have u had this morning? i said just the one...to which she replied...come in straight away....right now, we cant see u at any other time' so it was like PANIC!!! get kai to nursery, get a lift etc.!!

they hooked me up on the monitor and had me press this button everytime i had a movement. god i was there for ages! then she came in and looked at the results n said we have some sort of reading but nothing i can determine anything from! so she had to rearrange the monitors....which involved my mum having to hold it against my stomach, and i had to turn on my side....god that bed was uncomfy!!

so whilst i was being monitored...alot was going on around us....the woman in the bed at the side of me was having a fluctuation in heartbeat and they wouldnt let her go home...nor did any hospital around have a bed for her, so the poor woman was in bits. then the head doctor had to rush to A&E coz of a ruptured ectopic pregnancy...and two other women were in for a check coz they were having c sections 2moro. all around me drama was going on n i felt silly for being there!!

anyhoo...the midwife came in and she said have u been feeling pains? i said no (thinking what the hell!!) she said youve been having BH......i said i cant even feel them

so they take me off the monitor...i had a fast pulse, but blood pressure was ok and temperature. i had to do a urine sample to which she said i have protein and white blood cells in it!!?? she said it would be sent off for further testing and they shud get results within 2-3 days. THEN she said i had to come back in to see the lead proffesional on wednesday morning...but never said why? she just said ive made u an appointment.
she couldnt tell how LO was lying, but she is deffo head down, n she still thinks she may be back to back.

i was well uncomfy, starving, roasting....and my mum was trying to chase a fly out of the cubicle with her deodorant what an eventful morning!! lol


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG what an adventure Nutty!! I'm glad you went in and they checked you over, I hope little lady is ok in there. I wonder why you need to see the lead professional? Maybe it is just routine if they've had you in for lack of movements. 

Annoying that it was so uncomfortable for you! :dohh:

xx


----------



## nuttymummy

i was wondering that too shadow...she never said either. i would have asked but they were mega busy and they were squeezing me in as it was.....there was alot of drama going on so i didnt want to interrupt.

ive had quite a few movements since i got home so feeling a little better xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

wow, nutty, that sounds quite stressful. glad baby is letting you know of her presence now :hugs:

shiv, that sounds nasty, hope you can get some relief :(

saw your sheets, Aunty E, very impressive and lovely fabrics! sadly I have an aversion to sewing machines. really wish I didn't and maybe one day I'll try to get over it, I'd love to be able to make baby clothes and things for the flat. (had a traumatic experience at school when I was 14!)

sorry I've been pretty quiet lately, ladies, I've been so, so anxious about everything and it's not helped coming here :( there's no reason other than my paranoia for me to be so anxious, everything is textbook according to the midwife, BP is 109/72, fundal height 36cm, urine clear, HB good, he's moving fine, head down but not engaged... but it's hard to get out of my head that what if there is something they just cannot tell from these checks? so I decided to go for a private scan and have booked it for Monday. I just need someone to have a look. there's been no reason for me to have any further scans after the 21 week one at the hospital, which is obviously very good, but with all the terrible news about the stillborn babies that made it to full term without someone picking something up - it's just freaked me out. 

I really would have been tied up in a straitjacket by now if it wasn't for my doppler.

so this scan is a short one, it is a positioning scan where they tell you where the baby is lying, as well as checking measurements if they can, and the placenta and cord.

it's getting to the point where, although my pregnancy is going well and I am enjoying it as much as I can (anxiety notwithstanding), and I feel physically pretty well (inability to sleep, heartburn and SPD notwithstanding!) I do wish I could fast forward the next couple of weeks, just because I need to know it'll all be ok. have still got a lot to do though and have plans to see people/ do things.

have finally made a start on the laundry mountain and have acquired a TENS machine and a monitor and the car seat base (which is now fitted but the seat itself is in the car boot), so there's nothing major to do, just more laundry, really - OH's sis gave us a heap more clothes the other day - and I have to buy baby toiletries and nursing bras.

oh, and I need a haircut. FINALLY my terrible haircut of a few months ago is more to my taste. at least at the front. the back is now straggly and a mess, so I just want all that tidied up before baby comes.

this is what it looks like now - this was Sunday at OH's grandad's birthday party (that's OH)

and here's a bad 36 week belly pic - taken on my webcam while watching Deal or No Deal in the middle of the night (the things I have to do to bore myself to sleep...)

:)


----------



## Shiv

Thanks for all your advice Shadow and Aunty E - I know I have very little to complain about really!

Mary Jo - your bump is great - and I can say that cos it is the exact same shape as mine!!:thumbup:

I have been thinking about buying some clothes suitable for breastfeeding, but I can't seem to find any reasonably priced breastfeeding tops etc online - has anyone bought any?

My bellybutton looks as if it is on the verge of popping out today! My hubby is gonna freak out!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

ShadowRat said:


> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> ... says he dont want brandon-li to come out with a lump on his head!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Bun honey, I will email you with instructions of what to do for your siggie :) If I put it in a PM on here then they mess up the code so it makes it harder, annoyingly!
> 
> We have my bro's dog, Rosie, here to stay for the weekend. She's a collie like our dog, Ben, and they are soooo sweet together hehehe!! She is like Ben's little girlfriend! Love it... :cloud9:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

thankyou so much huni!! i love it!! xxxx


----------



## Boothh

i can feel abit of nesting coming on, been getting pains again so i think i should actually sort our room out and get the cot up cus otherwise hes gonna be sleeping in his pram lol, 
gunna watch the end of daily cooks, then put tea on and get crackin on the laundry! (only because im running out of underwear now) iv been so lazy recently ¬_¬

were taking my little sister to watch harry potter tonight, we booked our tickets yesterday cus every cinema around was completly sold out lol, 

so excited to see it i feel like iv been waiting forever! haha x


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Shadow- HUGE congrats on being full term, it is such a great feeling!!!!!!!!!!! :D

Shiv- That does sound painful :hugs: I hope it goes away soon!

Nutty- What an adventure you had, huh? Haha. Glad everything is okay with you and the LO!!!! :D 

MJ- BEAUTIFUL bump, I love it. <3

Booth- Have fun at HP. My brother in law and brother went last night and they said it was really good!


----------



## bun-in-oven

mary jo- what a lovely bump! as you can see from my siggie mine feels abit pathetic in comparrison!!:)

shiv- ive also been suffering with a sort of locking in my hands but mine is my fingers i could be doing something and they lock!- not nice!, and i was untill recently suffering with my rists but this is my second wek off work and that seems to have gone off, (im a catering assistant).

ladies been told today to have a good old drink of castor oil!! :0/ . does this really work? 
its mainly the women in their late 40's who have recommended it!!! "good old castor oil will do the trick!, worked a treat with mine!" hmmmmmmm, not sure! every other old wives tale after reading up on them turn out to be actually no use.
just cant believe how fed up i am now, and isnt it annoying when you have people saying "he'll come when he's ready" and your feeling soooo shitty!, i feel like saying "you want to try having constant period pains and back ache, feet being rammed out of your belly that much you can see their outline! headache's, insommnia, etc......." sorry rant over!:) xx


----------



## smith87999

Shadow... :wohoo: full term.... I can't wait...

Nutty... what a adventure... glad baby is okay... :)

Booth... wow.. you may have a baby soon...:shock:

I got busy yesterday and got the bassinet all put together... and my house cleaned for the most part...

I see my doc today and we will see if all these period type pains have been changing anything... last week all she said was "your cervix is still long".... so we will see...


----------



## joeyjo

BUn-in-Oven

Have a search there are a few threads about Castor Oil. I think the general consensus is not to do it.
Its unpleasant, can cross the placenta and can cause the LO to pass meconium early.

I can't remeber all the details but do have a good read & a think before making any decision.


----------



## Jai_Jai

bun - love ur siggy where did u get those pics done?? :D


----------



## Mimiso

Hi Ladies, havent gone through all the pages but hope you are all feeling good and looking after yourselves. I have just been to my last MW appointment today before my induction on Sunday. OMG, I just cannot believe that it is this Sunday - seems so unreal. My mum just finished off buying things for my hospital bag so I am good to go now. I am also 3/5 engaged - dont really know what that means even though this is my third lol - will google it later.

I just finished having three slush puppies and my little one is now so hyperactive it is unbelievable. I bought three with the intention of giving the other two to my two boys but they didnt like them so I said well mummy can help. Absolute heaven......

Stay blessed lovely ladies and I will keep you posted xxx


----------



## Vici

Hello girls, I'M BACK!!! :D PC is finally fixed, seems some registry keys were missing so Windows wouldn't start up. Thought it was a virus but he said the most common things are a power cut or interuption of an update. Least its sorted. I'm now going to spend about 2 hours catching up. Missed you girls :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bun-in-oven

Jai_Jai said:


> bun - love ur siggy where did u get those pics done?? :D

its all thanks to SHADOW!! bless her she did it for me!!,
had them done at my local photographers, but its all female staff and they do tasteful underwear pics etc... 

i loved it esp my little demi moore pose, although here is the only place ive shown it off!, some people find it wrong! but with you lovely bunch of ladies i couldnt be more comfortable!!!


----------



## smith87999

Welcome back Vici.. how are you feeling? :hi:

Mimiso... I don't really know what 3/5 engaged means either...LOL


----------



## bun-in-oven

smith87999 said:


> Welcome back Vici.. how are you feeling? :hi:
> 
> Mimiso... I don't really know what 3/5 engaged means either...LOL

mw's use 5/5 meaning not engaged (i think)going to 1/5-0/5 which means deeply engaged (i know this because im 1\5):happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

:happydance: Ooooh what chatty ladies we are today!!! I hope I remember everyone... Shiv, you have every right to complain a bit if you're in pain honey. Hand pain can be so nasty, I reckon I know just the kind of pains you're getting, so big :hugs: to you my dear :)

Bun, bless you, you're so sweet :winkwink: I was happy to make you a blinkie, I made individual ones for most of the girls in our August club (LION CUBS!!! Wohoo!) and I think it looks great in your signature there. Nice ticker too! :) That photo shoot was so tasteful and you've got some really beautiful pictures which will always remind you of this special time :D

Vici, welcome back!!! :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :D I missed you, too!! 

Mimi OMG :shock: Are you gonna be the next Lion Cub Mummy I wonder?! Sunday is so soon now!!! How totally exciting!!! Just a few short days now and you'll be holding your little Mimi!! :cloud9: btw I love your new avatar pic, is that you?! You are gorgeous lady :D

Joey / Bun - Good advice there from Joey on the castor oil: It has a baaaad rep on this forum from what I can tell. My mum took it with my oldest brother (42 years ago) but hasn't since: They don't generally prescribe it or even advise it any more because of the issues it can cause. Bun, I think it just basically flushes your whole system out, and baby is kind of forced to get flushed out too. So it may well be one of the "old wives' tales" that actually WORKS, but at a cost: Apparently you get really sick (puking etc) and terrible terrible diarrhoea (sometimes DURING labour & giving birth too: baby comes out, so does a whole load of mess!! :sick: ) And what Joey said about meconium is very important to bear in mind, too... Hope you can make an informed decision as to whether you will try it or not. :hugs:

MJ honey, I know you've been terribly anxious lately, and I'm soooo glad you booked that scan :D Good girl! There's absolutely no harm in checking in on little one to set your mind at rest somewhat. I don't blame you one bit for avoiding the forum a little lately, there's been a lot of heartbreak and things, it gets hard to ignore. But as ever your amazing bump is totally gorgeous *JEALOUS!* and you STILL don't have a single stretchie!! :hissy: LOL 

I _think_ that's everyone! What's everyone having for dinner tonight?? We're having turkey curry again (always seem to be having that when I talk about food on here!) But I've been having major chocolate cravings today so might have to send OH to the shop in the pouring rain shortly for a chockie fix!!

Love to you all :hugs2:

Shadow xxx


----------



## Pippin

Bun don't do the castor oil thing hon, generally now a days they say it's a bad thing and can cause baby to poo early and cause problems in the womb, plus it can make you have an upset tummy too. Not nice when you have to push iykwim :blush:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, ladies, I forgot to post this the other day, but it should give you all a right old giggle...

My mum bought Vincent his first bike!!! A MOTORBIKE!!! ALREADY!!!! :rofl: That woman is crazy! She said it was one of her friends' sons' and it was available, so she grabbed it! One of her friends is gonna spend this winter "doing it up" for Vince. OH and I are motorbike people, so it's awesome that Vinnie will have a little powered bike, but HE'S NOT EVEN BORN YET!!! :rofl: Sometimes I just don't know what to do with my mother! Bless her....


----------



## Vici

Right here goes......please bare with me as some of these updates will be from quite a few days ago :D

Joeyjo - wow, you look FAB in your bikini pic, yummy mummy :D

Ash - soo so glad to hear Kara is doing so well, she is an absolute gem :D

Aunty E - hope your cat is OK with her babies :D Sounds like shes walking how I think i willbe :rofl:

Mossy - hello another due date twin :D Yay for 25th August :D

Boothh - so sorry to hear all your problems with your work being done. Some workmen are really terrible. My OH gets so so mad as it gives good ones like him a bad name :( Congrats on the last box, woo hoo :happydance:

Jai_jai - i wonder how long your clothes will stay in month order? :shrug::winkwink:

Heidi - :rofl: at the shock of your strep b, must have been slightly odd if not expecting it :rofl: Fab 37 week bump hun :D Hope your UTI is clearing up hun :hugs: OO, and a date, if you can just keep going for 16hrs, you'll still be an August mummy :D

Gabs - hope you are feeling better now and the tummy is better :hugs: Stretch marks are not ugly hun, they are B E A utiful and perfect signs of your LO growing :hugs: Sorry to hear about your GD but at least by knowing about it, you know what happens and what to and what not to eat hun.

W4B - fabulous bump hun, you look gorgeous :D Good painting work hun, don't over do it tho :)

Cleck - great news about your app, glad you didn't feel to uncomfortable :) And yay for your cervix, hope Emma stays put till DH is home. I hope to BF and will do everything I can to make sure I do. I'd like to sole BF for at least 2 months and then will be happy to express when I need to. Breast milk for 6 months tho :) I'm off to a breastfeeding support group on Monday to see the supporters too :)

bun in the oven and dimplesmagee - welcome to August mummies :thumbup::happydance:

Pippin - bless your OH, they just dont' get it sometimes do they :dohh:

tmr - so sorry to hear about your friend, must be so so awful for her and her family. I know its hard, but we really need to try and be positive :) :hugs:

Nuttymummy - woo hoo for Lion Cubs, good choice gals :D 

jelr - your nursery is fab hun, looks lovely, and thanks for reminding me, I must sort my tens out :thumbup:

Shadow - WOW, just think, your last weekend as a couple :happydance: How strange :D O and fab news about your wheelchair hun, bet you can't wait :D

Shiv - my hands have been like that! I've also had white blothes on them and when I spoke to MW and doc, they said it was circulation. They said about resting them in cold water which does help :) I was wondering about the BF tops too, not sure what kind to get really :)

MJ - sorry you've been feeling abit down hun :hugs: Your bump looks FAB :D

Will do a seperate post to update you on me :D

O, and I'm having chicken fajitas tonight, can't wait mmmmmmmmmmmmmm :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Heheheh Vici, did you reply to EVERYONE since you were last on?!?! You're so patient!! Hehehe

Yummm, fajitas sound so nice, but my OH detests chicken so we never have it :hissy: He can only eat turkey in a curry, too... :shrug:


----------



## Vici

Well just a quick update from me.........seeing the MW twice a week now after last weeks protein and higher BP, its back down to 140/85ish now which they are happy to keep it at :)

Ended up on labour ward on Tuesday night at 11pm as i'd had only 3 countable movements, even the ice pack and pint of ice water made LO give just one little push!! Hooked up on the CTG and all was fine, could hear LO kicking but i still couldn't feel anything. MW said that LO had obviously moved to in front of my anterior placenta meaning i couldn't feel anything. Fantastic trace for 1 hr tho so i was happy :D Not so sure DF was after having to hold the probe thingy as the belts didn't hold it tight enough and then hearing the lady in the delivery room next door. She did have her baby while we were there tho, and it was just fantastic to hear the first cry :cloud9:

MW today was all good, BP, urine etc all fine until it came to listening to LO. HB was over 170 BPM!!! She had commented on how uncomfortable my bump must be as it was so so tight (measured 43cm) and just when it started to relax (down to 39cm) the HB went racing. So I had to go walk for 30 mins while she saw her last lady, thankfully, when I got back she used a mini CTG and it was down to 148BPM!! 

I tell you, if its not one thing its another :D 

Thank you for all your lovely welcome backs :D


----------



## Vici

ShadowRat said:


> Heheheh Vici, did you reply to EVERYONE since you were last on?!?! You're so patient!! Hehehe
> 
> Yummm, fajitas sound so nice, but my OH detests chicken so we never have it :hissy: He can only eat turkey in a curry, too... :shrug:

Yep, I don't like to ignore people, well that teamed with the fact I can chat for England :thumbup::dohh::happydance:

Oooo, don't think I could live without chicken, its my fav :D


----------



## Pippin

:hi: Vici, and congrats Shadow for being full term :yipee:


----------



## nuttymummy

ive just had some chicken fajitas with mango chutney!!! lol

pippin...they had ur avatar pic stuck to the desk at the hospital today n i thought of u lol

thanks everyone for the replies :hugs2:

MJ i totally hear u on the anxious part...i feel exactly the same!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

thanks for welcomes and the castor oil advice!!, just good old me being mar mar!, and too make things better i went to pick my boy up from nursery and was told the girl who works there who is due 2 days after me will probably give birth by tomorrow which is FANTASTIC NEWS!! but we declared a baby race! seems she's won!!.:) oh well, i know he will "come out when he's ready". phoned doc's today for my urine sample results but not back yet! (protein in urine), really hope not got a infection because antibiotics big no no!!, was talking to my mum about it, when she was pregnant with me she had a reaccuring water infection and then had a bad chest infection in last week with me so was always on antibiotics, when i was two weeks old i had viral meningitus and the doctor said all the antibiotics would of dropped my imune system? and what with the whole swine flu thing im not too keen. mum hey??, thats one thing about being pregnant there are so many different oppinions out there!!.
well ladies i think my OH loves me being on here, gives him a "well deserved rest" its hard work being a man!! :)

xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

hey girls havent ready any today's posts but thought i'd update from my scan today.

So they checked baby all over. He did pretty well. Scored a 6 out of 8 for his Biophysical profile which isn't too bad. But he failed on it b/c of decreased movement. They need to see about 3 to 4 big movements and he only did two. And we waited and poked and prodded but he wouldnt! (the u/s tech said it was"okay" and i could leave but doctor would call with results.) Anyways. He's completely head down, she put the probe right about my vagina to find his head.lol she said it's SUPER low...right on top of cervix! She did all of the measurments and the biggest measurement was of his belly. It was measuring a belly of 37 plus gestation..and I'm only 33wk3days...so idk exactly what that means. She was very vague b/c shes not allowed to say much but he seemed okay in there to me.:) And.........his estimated weight is..............6lbs!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY COW....that's the biggest baby i've ever had and i'm only 33 weeks! I know its from the GD but my gosh. I wonder when they will induce if i dont go early....So all in all it seems like Jack's doing well.

And I went to pick up my diabetes supplies and with insurance covering over 300 dollars..i still had to pay 120bucks! Totally sucks...specially b/c i could have Jack anytime now. 

Well thats my update for now, i am waiting for the doctor to call and talk about the u/s with me and hopefully make a plan of attack!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I want to know if Lincoln's still breech because my bump has gotten a lot lower all of a sudden. It happened over night, and the one day, my OH just said "It looks a lot lower now." and I said "Doesn't it?!". I thought I was seeing things. Grrr, I don't want an engaged breech baby! Not good!




Aunty E said:


> Morning ladies - off to see new midwife in half an hour, and have some blood tests (YUK). Hopefully she'll be better with a needle than poor Michael. I've posted some pics of fitted sheets I made, with instructions, in the pregnancy club forum, so pop over if you want to see how to do it. It's easy as anything, and pretty cheap too. I don't have a cot yet, as we have a crib, but it would be the same principle if you were making cot sheets or moses basket sheets. Also started making new fabrics for stokke. Am quite tempted to make a new seat cover as well, but given it took me over an hour just to make a little top cover for the babybag, I might put that one off for a bit :)

They are really easy to make, huh?



Shiv said:


> I wonder if any of you ladies can help me - somethign very weird is going on with myhands. at first I thought it was Carpal Tunnel but now I don't think it is. It started a couple of weeks ago with waking up with achy thumbs - and it has spread to aching knuckles in all my fingers and now when I first wake up in teh mornign I can barely make a fist with my hand it hurts so much and my hand kinda locks in place for a second or two. I am really worried that it is gonna keep spreading and get worse and that it wont go away after the baby is born. I tried to get a doctors appt this mornign but they had none left. My friend who is a GP thinks it may be pregnancy induced arthritis - I had never heard of this! HELP!

Have you been staying really well hydrated? I would try drinking a bit more water at first and see if that helps. I know that when I'm dehydrated, my joints hurt soooo much.



Boothh said:


> i can feel abit of nesting coming on, been getting pains again so i think i should actually sort our room out and get the cot up cus otherwise hes gonna be sleeping in his pram lol,
> gunna watch the end of daily cooks, then put tea on and get crackin on the laundry! (only because im running out of underwear now) iv been so lazy recently ¬_¬
> 
> were taking my little sister to watch harry potter tonight, we booked our tickets yesterday cus every cinema around was completly sold out lol,
> 
> so excited to see it i feel like iv been waiting forever! haha x

Yay! HP! We were going to see a midnight showing (like, 12:01AM on the 15th), but they sold out of ALL of them earlier in the day, while we were at our child birth class! Grrr! But I got to see it in the afternoon yesterday and the whole Dumbledore thing made me cry. If I were at home instead of in public, I would have been bawling like a baby. :rofl: (They made those last few scenes so quiet too, I had to stifle the sound of it until I couldn't help it and sniffed and my OH noticed that I was crying!)



ShadowRat said:


> Heheheh Vici, did you reply to EVERYONE since you were last on?!?! You're so patient!! Hehehe
> 
> Yummm, fajitas sound so nice, but my OH detests chicken so we never have it :hissy: He can only eat turkey in a curry, too... :shrug:

You know, you can make steak fajitas too... and shrimp.



Gabrielle said:


> hey girls havent ready any today's posts but thought i'd update from my scan today.
> 
> So they checked baby all over. He did pretty well. Scored a 6 out of 8 for his Biophysical profile which isn't too bad. But he failed on it b/c of decreased movement. They need to see about 3 to 4 big movements and he only did two. And we waited and poked and prodded but he wouldnt! (the u/s tech said it was"okay" and i could leave but doctor would call with results.) Anyways. He's completely head down, she put the probe right about my vagina to find his head.lol she said it's SUPER low...right on top of cervix! She did all of the measurments and the biggest measurement was of his belly. It was measuring a belly of 37 plus gestation..and I'm only 33wk3days...so idk exactly what that means. She was very vague b/c shes not allowed to say much but he seemed okay in there to me.:) And.........his estimated weight is..............6lbs!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY COW....that's the biggest baby i've ever had and i'm only 33 weeks! I know its from the GD but my gosh. I wonder when they will induce if i dont go early....So all in all it seems like Jack's doing well.
> 
> And I went to pick up my diabetes supplies and with insurance covering over 300 dollars..i still had to pay 120bucks! Totally sucks...specially b/c i could have Jack anytime now.
> 
> Well thats my update for now, i am waiting for the doctor to call and talk about the u/s with me and hopefully make a plan of attack!

Wow! Six pounds! At least you know he's not too small.


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Jai Jai: yeah we defo have a multi national / confused team by the time we are finished.

Nutty: God that sounds like an awful day, so glad LO is moving more though and hopefully she will stay that way. Its terrible that the midwive didn't explain to you why you had to see the lead professional though as it will only make you worry more, but hopefully it is just standard.

Shadow: Sorry to hear your labour ward tour was not the best lmao at your mam with the motorbike. Congrats on being full term, only another 2 weeks for me.

Dimplesmagee: Sorry to hear about your BP but it is great that the scans are going so well. I know what you mean about the feeling unfit - I feel like im 90 these days.

Aunty E: Wish I had your sewing skills, you are so talented. I would end up sewing myself together before mastering some of the stuff you do.

Bun in the oven: Love the ciggie, the pic is gorgeous, I have heard that you can lose a lot of blood if your iron is low as my friend had a section when hers was low and it took her longer to heal, but I haven't heard of the coma.

Booth: Let me know how Harry Potter goes, I'm going soon with my little bro, although he is not so little anymore - he is now 18 but we have been to see them all when they came out and and have both read the books so it is our little tradition.

Shiv: Like shadow said it does sound a bit like my arthritis, I have a lot of pain especially around the nuckles and more so in the morning and swelling too, but some of that is odemia. It is best to get it checked out, I haven't heard of pregnancy related arthritis, but it makes sense as the pregnancy related hormone relaxin makes the joints loosen more as Shadow was telling you so it makes my arthritis worse so it makes sense that people with no problems can get them in pregnancy as we everybody's joints do loosen with the relaxin and hopefully it will go once LO arrives. The cool waters works well if they are hot and swollen and the warm water works well when they are stiff and cold.

Mary Jo: Love the hair now and the lovely bump pic, best of luck with the scan on Monday.

Smith: Sounds like you are nesting, hope everything went well with the doc today.

Joeyjo: I saw your post earlier about having to give up your seat, it is so ridiculus, what is the world coming too, I was bursting for the loo the other day while in town and it took me a half hour to find a loo as all the shops said they didn't have one, my mam was just saying that years ago, nobody ever refused a pregnant lady a toilet, things are changing and not in a good way.

Mimiso: OMG it is so exciting that you may be the next August Mummy.

Viki: Welcome back, we missed you and thanks for your comments on the nursery - I'm delighted with it now and so pleased it is all done. Glad your hospital appointment went well after the other day and LO heartbeat came down. You definitely have me bet on replying to people as you have all the lovely smilieys in too, I haven't a clue on those ha ha.

Gabby: God Jack is a big baby for 33 weeks and I'm so glad he is doing so well.

Waiting4Baby: That would be great if LO has turned and is starting to engage. hope it is. 

Well I dont have much news from me - had a lovely sleepless night last night so am wrecked today and hopefully will sleep like a baby tonigh. Well I may run as I'm calling down to my friends for a catch up. Talk to you all tomorrow.

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## ShadowRat

OK ladies, if nobody has any objections, then I will take up Cleckner's offer and be the one to set up the new Lion Cubs thread in the groups section... Let me know what you all think and please do say if you'd rather someone else did it!! :flower:

If nobody has any problems, I'll set the new group up soon, ready to fill with your lovely little cubs' birthdays and all ready for us to move over and keep the group going once we've all popped :D

Shadow xxx


----------



## bun-in-oven

sounds good to me my lovely!!:) x


----------



## Vici

Fill ya boots Mrs Shadow :D


----------



## Aunty E

Good idea! Now, I thought some of you ladies might like kitten pics....

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/SewingPics044.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/SewingPics045.jpg

They look like two girls and a boy, although I tend not to declare until they're a week old. We're having a Miyazaki themed litter this time, so they're called Mononoke, Ashitaka and Ponio.


----------



## jelr

Yep shadow that is grand with me anyways. Aunty E ah they are adorable - I love baby kittens.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Man, I wish I had more energy to comment on everyone's posts. I would read your posts, and I would have something to respond to it, but then I would keep reading on, decide I would respond later, and then forget what I was going to respond to. It's complicated. :) I blame it on the pregnancy. Hehe. 

Viki-I had a nonstress test today, and my baby boy had a constant HR over 170! My Dr. didn't seem too concerned about it, so I guess maybe it depends on the Dr. ??? What were they concerned with exactly? 

Gabby-I continue to be told by my Drs. that I have a "good size baby." I have an U/S tomorrow and I'm anxious to find out how big my baby Ray got. about 6 weeks ago he was 2lbs. 9 oz. They were worried about him because his abdomen did not grow much in 4 weeks, so I had to go back in two weeks time. Well, in two weeks he put on 1lb! So 4 weeks ago baby Ray was 3lbs. 9 oz. It has been 4 weeks again...so we shall see. I'm glad to hear your baby is healthy though! Spending over $100 on your medication though is unfortunate if he is ready to pop! :) How have you been feeling?

Well, I will update everyone tomorrow with my U/S news! Hope everyone is getting some sleep, and finding ways to relax as much as they can!!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks jelr!!
i hope u get some sleep tonight, i hate not being able to sleep!!!

hey girls i got a sneak preview of the new 'cubs' mummy n baby group.....n let me tell u, it looks perfect!!!! shadows dun a smashing job!!!!


gabs...6lb already!!! well u know u have a lovely healthy baby weight there!!! hope they dont let u go too far or else he will be huge!!! :rofl:
im so happy for u though.....6lb is a lovely weight xx


----------



## Boothh

i thought harry potter was abit rubbish really, they added loads of stuff into it that didnt make sense to me, OH liked it though cus he hasnt read any of the books and didnt know what was supposed to happen, 

i admit i have been out looking for castor oil and honest to god you cant get it anywere, i know they wont sell it to me in chemists but iv sent my mum in a few and asked in health food stores etc and theyv all said theyv had their supplies taken off them and they dont sell it anymore,

what is it actually supposed to be used for out of interest? x


----------



## Vici

dimplesmagee said:


> Viki-I had a nonstress test today, and my baby boy had a constant HR over 170! My Dr. didn't seem too concerned about it, so I guess maybe it depends on the Dr. ??? What were they concerned with exactly?

Think it was because its been consistently at 140-150 BPM and she said although a 1 off high reading isn't too much worry as they go up when LO is active, that a consistent high BPM can be the sign of an infection :)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

*Mimismo-* How exciting to have your LO on Sunday! :D I bet you just can't wait. Keep us updated and let us know how everything goes! We will be thinking of you.

*Vici-* Super glad you are back, we missed you! Thank god you and the LO are okay though. Not feeling movements is so scary, good thing you went in and got it checked out.

*Shadow-* I love how he already has a motor bike haha. That is so adorable. I'm sue the club looks fab Shadow, if its left in your hands I can assure you we will all be pleased haha.

*Gabs-* That totally stinks about having to pay that extra money, every dime is worth saving right now :( 6 pounds, already haha, you got a healthy little one in there :D

*W4B-* That would be just FANTASTIC if the LO flipped for ya hon. Lets hope the baby is getting all into place and erady for ya ;)

*AuntyE-* Soooo cute on the kittens, I just love them. :cloud9:

*Booth-* Thats a bummer about the movie not being the same as the book, I always expect when they base a movie to be off a book for it to be super similar and it never is, I always get let down haha. And I am not sure the purpose of Castor oil, it just sounds super icky to me haha.

Everything is well here, Can't sleep for the life of me, like usual. Uti is clearing up, still a pain though. I hate that itchy and just gross feeling down below. Got a new hemorrhoid lol. Thats always fun, not really. I will be induced in exactly 2 weeks from today...ahhh Im in panic mode :/


----------



## ShadowRat

Aww Heidi, at least these things won't last too much longer now, then your body can start to get back to normal!! Glad the UTI is starting ti clear up, they always make me feel super tired and poorly :hugs2:

Thanks girls for saying you're all happy for me to take on the new club! I've set it up all ready for the first of us to start moving over soon! I decided not to put August babies' details up unless the mummy actually wants to join in the mum and baby group: I know some won't necessarily want to, and some may be just too busy once their LOs are born, so I will PM people as they "pop" and ask them if they'd like to be added to the new group :) 

*Anyway, here's the link to the new group, so BOOKMARK IT ladies!!!*

>>>>>https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/161701-lion-cubs-mummy-baby-group.html#post2602718<<<<<

Make sure you know how to get there so that when we all start moving over nobody who wants to be a part of the new group gets forgotten or left behind!! :friends:

Hope you all like it :happydance:

Shadow xxxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

It looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooooooooooo cute. :) :)


----------



## nuttymummy

lovin it shadow!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:dance: Thanks guys!! It'll be so great once we all start popping!!!! God, I'm getting soooo excited now :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey ladies :hugs2:

I am not gonna be on here today so jst thought i would pop in;

I fell down the stairs last night :cry: i was drenched with a gush of water from down there and DF rung for an ambulance - they rushed me in; was having a few contrations but nothing too bad or regular; movement of bubs was ok and so was hb and i wa snot leaking any fluid - they think the bash and the shock as i was coming down the stairs made me pee myself. my SPD is unbearable today cos of the fall and i cant move :cry: i am so tired and idnt get home til gone midnight......i am just gonna relax today think all is ok jst have a few aches and twinges i jst have to rest now...........but i am ok - was jst so scared last night never been so scared was shaking - i really thought s/he was gonna have to come last night :shock:

aanyway love u all and spk soon :hugs: have a good day


----------



## Aunty E

ARGH! Oh be careful! We're all a bit clumsier now (I know I am anyway), do look after yourself and I hope your SPD improves a bit with some rest :hug:


----------



## rubyrose

The group looks fab! I can't wait for AUgust mummies to start popping now, makes it feel a lil closer for me! Lol x


----------



## nuttymummy

Oh Jen chick....be careful!!! ive almost fallen down once but caught myself before i went!!

at least everything is ok though and it wasnt ur waters. get plenty of rest n see u when u feel better xxxxxx


----------



## jelr

Dimplesmagee: Best of luck with the U/S

Nutty: Thanks I did sleep a little better last night thank god.

Booth: I&#8217;m raging they did that, but it always happens I never like a film as much as a book, the only thing is it is so long since I have read the book I have totally forgotten, so hopefully it will be all new to me. Haven&#8217;t a clue about the castor oil.

Heidi: I know what you mean about sleeping lately, I&#8217;m not getting much either. But thankfully last night was better than it has been. I&#8217;m delighted that your UTI is clearing up. You are not having an easy time between that and now a haemorrhoid. I hope it all clears up soon. 2 weeks OMG, but I don&#8217;t think you need to panic, you are gonna be fine.

Shadow: The club looks fantastic, well done.

Jai Jai: You poor love, that must have been terrifying. You rest up and maybe get a bath tonight before bed as you probably will be sore for a few days. :hugs: to you.

Aunty E: I know what you mean I am so much clumsier I keep falling over my own feet.

Rubyrose: I know what you mean it finally feels like it is nearly our time.

Well my LO is doing the opposite than everyone elses and is getting more active, for the last few days he / she seems to have had no sleep and is moving away day and night which is great as I love feeling the movements, hope it doesn&#8217;t mean I will have a baba that will never sleep though :rofl: DH reckons he / she is just a fidget like their mommy as I twist and turn in my sleep.

Well I&#8217;m going to do more of my spring cleaning today and then DH is on hols for 2 weeks so we are gonna just relax and chill and enjoy our last break on our own. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## overcomer79

:hi: miss me? lol


----------



## cleckner04

Hey overcomer!! You have a good vacation?


----------



## cleckner04

Okay I haven't been on here much as I've been relaxing and reading library books while DH is away because I know I won't get a chance to do much reading once the baby is here. But anyways, I am super heated right now. :growlmad: A girl posts a thread bitching about a little bit of cellulite on her legs and saying she wishes the baby was out so she could starve herself! WTF?! Look at all these babies that have been stillborn in the past few weeks and this girl has the nerve to be upset about some stupid f'ing cellulite?! I swear sometimes this forum gets me so upset. :nope: Rant over!


----------



## Aunty E

I looked at that expecting that she would have turned from Angelina to Jabba while pregnant - my legs look like that ALL the time. Silly mare.

Word to the wise, stay well out of Second Tri - I poked my nose in earlier and ran for the hills.


----------



## costgang

cleckner04 said:


> Okay I haven't been on here much as I've been relaxing and reading library books while DH is away because I know I won't get a chance to do much reading once the baby is here. But anyways, I am super heated right now. :growlmad: A girl posts a thread bitching about a little bit of cellulite on her legs and saying she wishes the baby was out so she could starve herself! WTF?! Look at all these babies that have been stillborn in the past few weeks and this girl has the nerve to be upset about some stupid f'ing cellulite?! I swear sometimes this forum gets me so upset. :nope: Rant over!

well said cleck, i like someone who can speak her mind, i just think things but never get them into words:dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Haha I just can't help it. Some of these threads get me so riled up. I know I should just avoid reading them when the title pretty much warns me that it will upset me but I am curious by nature. 

To me, it is okay to come in here and have a bit of a complain about pains and hemroids and random pregnancy related things. The threads that upset me are the completely vain ones where I just can't believe how selfish these women can be. I feel like what kind of mother will these women really be when all they are worried about is a little fat on their bodies. 

Aunty E- I never would have looked at the second tri section until you said not to. :haha: I'm not sure if I'm reading the same post that made you tell us to stay away but I did find on the second page that there has been some major drama over there in the past few days!


----------



## ShadowRat

UGH I just wrote a massive post and then dropped the mouse off my bump and it closed the window and lost the whole thing!! :hissy:

Thanks for the lovely words about the new group girls :D I'm glad you guys seem to like it. Not long now and it will be filling up!! 

Jen, honey, you poor thing!! :hugs: that mustve been such a fright :shock: I'm sooo glad it wasn't your waters and that LO is ok in there, hope you can get some rest to get over the nasty shock and let the SPD settle :hugs2:

Cleck, you are sooo right about that girl, it must be the millionth thread she has started about being miserable about her body. My body is a total mess compared to before pregnancy, but I'm not bothered!! Like you said, we're growing PEOPLE in here!! Of COURSE things will change! And wanting baby out quick so she can starve herself... WTF?! :saywhat: Really, if all she is thinking about for after her baby is born is that she can starve herself, she needs a reality check. She will have a tiny person to care for ffs! I mean, I feel for her that she has got herself so upset about it, but really... :shrug:

I asked OH to take a couple of photos of me just now for the last bump shoot before Vince is born! :happydance: these two are bearable :rofl: so I thought I'd share them!! :)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/371.jpg

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/371b.jpg


LOL Ben managed to get in the last one hehehe

xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Awww cute dress Shadow!! :thumbup: You still have another week before being induced right? Or am I wrong? It's so exciting!! :happydance:

Also, I love it when our animals seem to sneak into the backgrounds of pictures. In the bump section there is a girl that almost always has her cat in the background. It always makes me giggle.

And as for that girl..She isn't the only one that posts threads like that but I have noticed her an awful lot on this thread just complaining about fat the whole time. I don't really feel bad for her, but I definately feel bad for her baby because I would hate to have that as a mother. I hope to goodness after she has her LO, her outlook on life changes a bit because being that superficial is just ridiculous.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls. :) 

Well if you havent noticed the post from lisa-33 , she lost her baby. I know she was part of this group so thought we should put that on our thread...?!? Maybe just thinking of Lisa and Maisie, RIP little one.....something of that nature...

Thanks...HUGS!


----------



## cleckner04

You posted this right as I was changing it all. :cry::cry: I can't believe all of these losses lately. And now we've lost one of our own. :cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe, Thanks for changing it. I know it's sooo sad. I can't take it anymore all these poor women I just can't imagine....and her situation is TERRIBLE!:( This ilike 5 babies in a weeks time. I know we're all over the world so it's bound to happen but i just wish it wouldnt...:(


----------



## cleckner04

I know it hun. My heart breaks every time I read about a new loss. :cry: And this one hits a bit closer to home as she was due around the same time as all of us. My prayers definately go to her and her family tonight. :cry:


----------



## costgang

i never know what to put when i read about people losing their babies, its so upsetting. back to the moaning bird, it would be a bit pointless me moaning about how i look and all my fat, it was really bad to begin with, but amazingly ive only put on like 7lbs, how the hell did that come about, i been eating sweets and junk like you wouldnt believe


----------



## cleckner04

Costgang-:rofl: I wasn't exactly the most fit in the world either. In fact the doctor told me I could only gain 15 pounds the whole pregnancy. Woops cause I'm almost to 30. :rofl: You've only gained 7 lbs though! That is pretty awesome!! I'm thinking it is girls that start out super skinny that get all upset about having the tiniest amount of fat. I've flucuated weight my whole life and I think fat and thin is just a state of mind. I am just as happy fat as I am skinny. I know I'm sexy no matter what. :muaha:


----------



## Aunty E

I put on loads, and wasn't tiny to begin with, but you can't really tell I don't think. I'm going to a wedding at the weekend, so I'll get OH to take a picture or two of me glammed up. I was doing my Little Miss Maternity last night, and plucked and tinted my eyebrows, tinted my eyelashes, dyed my roots and epilated my legs, as well as totally attacked my nasty icky feet with a file and some heel balm. Consequently, while I feel like poo, I look pretty good I think. Am going to try on ALL the dresses tonight and find the best one for tomorrow. We're camping to save a bit of money, and because I adore my bell tent and I'm trying to persuade OH to love it too so we can go camping with Imogen :) So I'll try and get a picture of us in formal wear, outside our *tent* :haha:

You should see how much weight Milla Jovovich put on - she still looked GORGEOUS.


----------



## cleckner04

Wow Aunty E you went all out with the pampering!! I bet you'll look fab! :winkwink: Your one brave lady camping while this far pregnant!


----------



## overcomer79

Hey guys. That is so hard to read about lisa's LO. :cry: All of this is scaring me so I am just too afraid to get excited..

Cleck...yes, we had a good vacation but my feet look like boats now. I know we are supposed to put them up, but I have restless leg syndrom like you wouldn't believe so I have to pick and choose my battles I suppose. The dr. didn't recognize that pregnancy could bring it about and recommended me to see a nuerologist (of course a male) so next I will see a woman and hopefully she can give me a better answer than a specialist that won't see me until like november. I fight with my legs about four hours every single night and am not sleeping as a result. My AC is still acting up and I just don't know what to do with it anymore. I hate calling the guy out and giving another 80 dollars but it shouldn't be doing this! The filter is wet and it doesn't feel like it is cooling properly. I guess I will monitor it over the weekend and call him out next week. At least, I will be able to pay the first bill and wait on the second bill.


----------



## cleckner04

Aww I'm sorry your having such a hard time Overcomer. :hugs: Growing up I had horrible growing pains in my legs which I think is a similar feeling to restless legs and it used to keep me up at night as well. It is just awful. And I hope your AC starts working for you. It's in the 90's here so I can just imagine that it is quite a bit hotter for you who is further south. More :hug: to you.


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys not been about much the last few days been really ill with tooth pain then feeling really sick. any way went to m/w today and my bp is ok now so no early baby for me but i think he is going to come soon i dnt know why but had a feeling this am that it is going to happen soon (saying that i will prob still be here at 42weeks lol)


----------



## Mimiso

Shadow you look so cute in your pics, loving that fab bump


----------



## cleckner04

Do you girls like my new siggy?! :happydance: I always see all these cute siggys on here so I thought I'd give it a shot and see what I can do myself. I know it's dumb to get excited about but I'm bored and it was fun. :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

Very cute - I don't think I've seen your 3D pics before - she looks like she's smiling! Its adorable


----------



## Zoya

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
whats going on.........:cry::cry::cry:
so many bad news in a week time..........:cry::cry:
i m so scared


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks hun! Yeah she smiled the entire session.:cloud9: Which is one reason I'm assuming she is going to be overdue because she seems to like it in there. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Zoya- I agree. I am trying my best to not think too much about it but it seems like every day I sign in here, there is a new tragedy. It just isn't fair. :cry:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Cleck- The new siggy looks ADORABLE. I love it You have such a cute bump and the adorable pics of Emma just make it complete :D 

Shadow- You look so good!!!!!!!!!! I am in love with the dress, but you do look fab.

Welcome back Overcomer!! We missed you haha. Glad you had fun.

And cleck...I can not stand that girl, I want to donkey kick her in the face...I reply to all her posts and tell her pretty much that its normal, boo-frickin' hoo. Shut up you ungrateful mole rat.


----------



## cleckner04

Heidi- I totally thought of you when I saw that girls post this morning too. I was like 'oh great Heidi is gonna be pissed'. :rofl: She really is kinda dumb. In the bump section all she ever says is 'I wish I was that skinny' or 'I wish my bump was that small' and talks about how jealous she is. HELLO your growing a freaking baby! :growlmad:


----------



## overcomer79

Well, I have no A/C at the moment. I took out the filter onl to discover that it was drowned with water and plus OH told me he didn't think it was cooling right :(...Hoping the guy will call me back soon.


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> Well, I have no A/C at the moment. I took out the filter onl to discover that it was drowned with water and plus OH told me he didn't think it was cooling right :(...Hoping the guy will call me back soon.

:hugs: Drink lotsa cold water and try to stay cool hun. I hope the AC guy gets there soon for ya.


----------



## overcomer79

yea me too!!!

You are fast on responding cleck!!! LOL


----------



## cleckner04

What can I say, I have no life. :rofl: I'm switching between making more digital scrapbooking things like my siggy and this site.


----------



## overcomer79

haha...yea I don't have much of one right now!! The baby's room is a MESS with stuff from one shower and having another shower on sunday then one the following saturday. We got the travel system and I have been trying to work on a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle to frame and put in our little man's room. I need to wash our swimstuff because we are going to a friend's lakehouse tomorrow but I was "ordered" not to do anything today due to my boats LOL. I am expecting some quiet times with James (have felt him today) because he didn't sleep much during the trip. The ocean got him super excited and all he would do was kick :cloud9: so I imagine he is tired!!!


----------



## costgang

cleckner04 said:


> Costgang-:rofl: I wasn't exactly the most fit in the world either. In fact the doctor told me I could only gain 15 pounds the whole pregnancy. Woops cause I'm almost to 30. :rofl: You've only gained 7 lbs though! That is pretty awesome!! I'm thinking it is girls that start out super skinny that get all upset about having the tiniest amount of fat. I've flucuated weight my whole life and I think fat and thin is just a state of mind. I am just as happy fat as I am skinny. I know I'm sexy no matter what. :muaha:

yay, someone else who is happy in their skin!!:happydance: as long as im happy then people can think what they like


----------



## cleckner04

Overcomer- Your so lucky having so many showers! Unfortunately I'm not close enough to anyone with everyone being up in Ohio/Indiana to have one but I did get a few gifts in the mail from an aunt and a cousin. It's nice getting a big stack of presents but looking at them all knowing that they need to be put away is the stressful part. :rofl:

Costgang- I totally agree! In fact, I've learned through the years that the girls that don't care what anyone thinks are usually the ones I want to hang around and be good friends with. I would go mad listening to a friend constantly complaining about their looks. Beauty fades but a good heart lasts forever.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hahaha. She drives me nuts. Seriously. Every post of hers is fishing for compliments about her image. She says shes fat so 45 people respond and say "No you look good honey". I will not tell her that. I am so sick of her bitching about small things. I have 10X more cellulite than that woman..and I have since before I got pregnant haha. I looked like a wrecked car with all my bumps/dents and scratches...but Im not going to fish for compliments and complain every post I have because I don't mind it. This is the way I was made, me bitching won't take away my cellulite and hairy face and roids now will it!!!! Haha. So you were so right, I read it and I was like..oh another great post from Miss.Frye. What could she possibly hate today about herself. Maybe next week we will get to see a post about how she hates her arms or toes or some other random body part.


----------



## Pippin

Goodness I have been away for a few days and I can't believe the sad posts that I have been reading. I'm so scared all ready this is such a shock. :cry: My heart goes out to them all. I feel we've had our share of bad luck in this last month, if there is anyone up there no more please!!!!

*Cleckner* I so agree with you, stupid vain threads really get to me especially with all the recent deaths.

On a lighter note *Shadow* you looks so lovely in your photos, pregnancy suits you hon. I can't believe it's almost time for him to come out. xxxx


----------



## bun-in-oven

hey ladies, wow there has been some hardcore chatting going on, so here goes!

shadow- love the picture's you've got such a lovely bump and are looking really radiant!! BEAUTIFUL! (even though your probably feeling ergh!??):)

i cant believe the sad news about lisa, its so upsetting, i love this website but boy has it opened my eyes to the devostating reality of all these babies that are lost in such a tragic way!! this is the sort of thing you hear about rarely amongst friends and family, it is truely heartbreaking and so scarey, all i keep thinking is how id feel and i cant even put into words or comprehend, so my thought's go out to lisa!:(

as for this girl who's moaning about her weight, i mean we have all stood there and thought OMG im gaining a few pounds now!, but this is all part and parcel of the most amazing experience you can ever be blessed to have!!. i was mahooosive with jack (my 1st) and yes its nicer not being as big with this one because im alot more comfortable BUT god, she evidently want to slap herself around the face! and get a grip!. like its been said she wants to be thankful that she's lucky enough to be blessed with her gift. some people unfortunatley dont count their blessings!!!

well ladies, got a confession to make!!, i tried the castor oil!! YUK!!! hmmmmm i was nieve and ive totally learnt my lesson!!! :) I DONT RECOMMEND IT!! ive just recovered, and actually slapped myself around the face and got a grip of myself!!! what was i thinking? its behond me. now i just feel guilty for baba, but on a positive ive managed to have a good erm................toilet session, but piles are abit OUCH!! ----- so ladies you can give me a good old telling off!! :(

anyway!!! its so exiting that we are all getting closer to meeting our bubba's!!!
hope everyone is well!!!!

xxx xxx


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Hahaha. She drives me nuts. Seriously. Every post of hers is fishing for compliments about her image. She says shes fat so 45 people respond and say "No you look good honey". I will not tell her that. I am so sick of her bitching about small things. I have 10X more cellulite than that woman..and I have since before I got pregnant haha. I looked like a wrecked car with all my bumps/dents and scratches...but Im not going to fish for compliments and complain every post I have because I don't mind it. This is the way I was made, me bitching won't take away my cellulite and hairy face and roids now will it!!!! Haha. So you were so right, I read it and I was like..oh another great post from Miss.Frye. What could she possibly hate today about herself. Maybe next week we will get to see a post about how she hates her arms or toes or some other random body part.

You have me giggling:rofl: Especially @ 'roids'..:rofl: You poor thing. See, your allowed to complain about stuff like that because that really does suck. I think that girl just has some major body issues that were probably there to begin with. She even said in one thread that her OH looks at her with disgust on his face. Well maybe she shouldn't be with him than eh?! She's only been with him for 9 months from what her ticker says, so that explains alot. Kind of sad really. And she is one of the few US girls on here as well so it certainly makes us look bad. 

BTW, totally random but how would one know that they have hemroids? What are they like? Can you actually feel them? Do they hurt? I'm really curious cause don't alot of women get them from all the stress of pushing when in labor?


----------



## rubyrose

Hmmmm i agree about _that_ poster. My body has changed since i become preggers, lucky no stretch marks but the appearance of more cellulite, my hips have spread and i can tell my stomach skin is no longer going to be the elasticy skin it once was!! But then i just look at my 4d scan pic (my avatar!) and see my lil boys face and its all worth it. It also deffo helps having a partner still telling you how sexy you are, etc but I have been with my husband over 6 years and he still looks at me the same way he did when we first met and compliments me, maybe she should not be with this guy in that case!!

Anyway ladies i hope you are all well today and loving your pregnancy bods x


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> And as for that girl..She isn't the only one that posts threads like that but I have noticed her an awful lot on this thread just complaining about fat the whole time. I don't really feel bad for her, *but I definately feel bad for her baby because I would hate to have that as a mother.* I hope to goodness after she has her LO, her outlook on life changes a bit because being that superficial is just ridiculous.

You know, that's extremely harsh. In fact, everything you girls have said about this girl is harsh. If you don't like her posts, that's one thing, but to attack a woman's mothering abilities because she cares about her looks is just horrible. I care about my looks! I've cried on several occasions because of how I look and how I see myself. But you know what? I'm HORMONAL. I think we're allowed to be upset with silly things when we've got hormones raging. And this girl, given how often she talks about it on the forum (don't know her, never noticed this, but you seem to be saying she does it often), probably has a mental condition and really needs help (not ridicule).


----------



## cleckner04

W4B- Your 100% right. It was harsh of me to say that. But than again, I'm hormonal too. I see it as a girl that says she can't wait until baby is out so she can starve herself, probably isn't going to be a very good mother. She is putting her own selfishness before her LO. Why would anyone wish for their LO to come so early? The girl in question is only 34 weeks. If you ask me, this is much to early to be wishing things of that nature. With all of the losses on this board lately, I got upset reading her post. Than again, I also said that I hope she changes her attitude once her LO is here. Because if she isn't putting her baby first now, I hope to God she puts her baby first once it is here in her arms.


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> ... I also said that I hope she changes her attitude once her LO is here. Because if she isn't putting her baby first now, I hope to God she puts her baby first once it is here in her arms.

:thumbup:


----------



## ShadowRat

:blush: Thanks for being so sweet about my silly bump pics, girls! I got this dress from Matalan :rofl: I altered it a little to make it more comfortable with a big bump, and covered a little cleavage with some black lace to make it a bit more modest LOL
I have 2 dresses and 3 skirts that I wear now, and that's it. But it is nice that my only comfy maternity stuff is all nice and pretty and "mumsy" hehehe! I NEVER used to wear dresses and skirts, but I can't wait to dress like a proper mummy once Vince is born! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh and Cleck, I love your cute new signature :bunny: I fancy taking on some e-scrapbooking (is that a word?!) it looks like a lot of fun! Where do you get your little ribbon images and stuff? Did you download a scarpbooking kit or something? Hehehe I'll bet there's loads of stuff online once you start looking for it! Now all I need is a project... Hmmm... Maybe I'll make a collage of all my random bump pictures? Or a pet one perhaps?? What are you doing next Cleck??


----------



## cleckner04

Oh come on Shadow, show that cleavage off girl. :rofl: I love dresses in the summer just cause it is the coolest for the hot days. 
I typically stick to basic black maternity capris and stretchy tops. I have dresses as well but don't seem to wear them as often cause they make me look like a beach umbrella. :haha: I think over here we have more of a maternity selection so it's easier to find things than it is for alot of you girls.


----------



## bun-in-oven

all my maternity clothes are starting to become very worn, and as im very bleach happy most of them have splodges on!:) but i have stopped myself now from buying anymore! kinda hoping i wont need them soon!!! had some lovely news today one of my friends had her baby at 3am this morning little boy 5lb 8oz she was due on 3rd august but got induced due to high BP, i only sent her a message on facebook the other day telling her about bnb!!! hopefully she will join the clan!!! x


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Oooooh and Cleck, I love your cute new signature :bunny: I fancy taking on some e-scrapbooking (is that a word?!) it looks like a lot of fun! Where do you get your little ribbon images and stuff? Did you download a scarpbooking kit or something? Hehehe I'll bet there's loads of stuff online once you start looking for it! Now all I need is a project... Hmmm... Maybe I'll make a collage of all my random bump pictures? Or a pet one perhaps?? What are you doing next Cleck??

www.scrapblog.com I am using the free layouts and such. It is tons of fun. Right now I just did old prom pictures from highschool for fun. hehe. :haha: It really is super fun. They have premade layouts, or you can make your own. The first page is from DH's 2002 prom. The second page is my 2003 prom. (we went to different schools). 

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/Prom/Prom_1.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/Prom/Prom_2.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

Aww bun-in-oven that is awesome your friend had her baby! :thumbup: You should definately get her to join so she can be part of the gang!! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww thats cool Bun! One of my best friends from school had a little girl, Ruby Louise, a few days ago. She looks soooo cute on Facebook hehehe! She was nearly 2 weeks overdue though, in the end she had to have an emergency c section, but baby is very happy and healthy as far as i know! There are HAPPY stories as well as sad ones, girls!! It has just been a randomly heartbreaking week on BnB third tri. 

Oh, and Bun, consider yourself well and truly told off for the Castor Oil. :grr: We did warn you, I hope you didn't take much of the crap and that bubs wasn't affected by it. Bleagh, personally I really would not touch the stuff!!

Ooooh ladies did I say I got a TENs machine today? It is AWESOME! I used it for my back pain earlier and it was loooovely! I'm so glad I have it, and although it is a "labour TENs machine" I think I will make good use of it after labour etc. too. Some people on my EDS forum use them, and some say they help lots sometimes, so I think it will be very useful :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Cleck those are cute! I am gonna check it out now :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Post em up if you make something cute Shadow! You should make one for Finlay! :happydance:


----------



## Vici

Just a quick hi from me gals, been fishing all afternoon with DF which was nice :D

Cleck - I couldn't agree more about that girl, some people really need to put things into perspective! Makes me so mad!!

Shadow - lovely pics hun, and bless your cute lil dog :D

bun - this is also a telling off from me re. castor oil lol. Don't do it again :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Post em up if you make something cute Shadow! You should make one for Finlay! :happydance:

Awww that's a cute idea!


----------



## bun-in-oven

i never took alot of the castor oil!!! YUK!!!! yes i feel like a right old plonker!!! i feel very told off:( lol.

yes i def think she would like it on here!!,

change of subject people but our dog is doing my head in! following me about, she keeps wanting to come in the lounge! and she know that DOESNT happen!!
is a tad freaky!!! xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Aww bun, maybe your doggy senses what is bout to happen soon.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> W4B- Your 100% right. It was harsh of me to say that. But than again, I'm hormonal too. I see it as a girl that says she can't wait until baby is out so she can starve herself, probably isn't going to be a very good mother. She is putting her own selfishness before her LO. Why would anyone wish for their LO to come so early? The girl in question is only 34 weeks. If you ask me, this is much to early to be wishing things of that nature. With all of the losses on this board lately, I got upset reading her post. Than again, I also said that I hope she changes her attitude once her LO is here. Because if she isn't putting her baby first now, I hope to God she puts her baby first once it is here in her arms.

Yeah, and plenty of us have wished for our babies to be out way too early too. It's not a _true_ wish, but you get in so much pain, or you feel so sick, or you want to hold your baby sooner, (or you're so depressed about your body image like this girl) that the thought does cross your mind... you wish it were over with, not that the baby were hurt or sick or anything, but that you weren't pregnant anymore. It could mean you want to fast forward to a time when the baby's ready to be out. Whatever. I certainly have thought that, and if you think that makes me a bad mother, I don't really care. I would be willing to bet that _everyone_ here has thought something along those lines at least once in their pregnancy, if it were possible to get the truth out of everyone about it. But it doesn't mean that you truly want it, or you would be trying to get the baby out!

There's just absolutely no need to say that anyone is going to be a bad mother. Things like that are really the reason that I don't like the idea of large groups of women being together for longer than a few minutes... and it seems like it's worse with pregnant women, the cattiness! 

You might think that she's putting her selfishness before her baby, but, think about it, really: If she _really_ were putting her selfishness before her baby, she would already be starving herself. You're extremely lucky to be so happy in your body, but since you don't seem to have ever had an eating disorder, you've no idea what it's like for some women. It can take a lot of strength to put food in your mouth when you've had problems with eating disorders... and I would not be surprised to find out that this girl once did have one.


----------



## bun-in-oven

shes just sat in the kitchen crying!! they say dont they that dog sense things!!


----------



## cleckner04

Your perfectly entitled to your opinion W4B. As I am entitled to mine. And for anyone else that agrees with what I said. Or doesn't agree. I posted my opinion and not everyone has to agree with me. If you want to get riled up for it, by all means go ahead but I have no intentions of sitting here arguing when we are both perfectly in our rights to have different opinions. :hugs:


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> Your perfectly entitled to your opinion W4B. As I am entitled to mine. And for anyone else that agrees with what I said. Or doesn't agree. I posted my opinion and not everyone has to agree with me. If you want to get riled up for it, by all means go ahead but I have no intentions of sitting here arguing when we are both perfectly in our rights to have different opinions. :hugs:

Spot on hun!! 

W4B - you have a right to your opinion, just as everyone else does, perhaps if she was one of those poor ladies who've just lost their babies at full term she might see a bit of perspective, just like us that took years to get to this point, who really cannot see the problem!!! I bet anyone of them ladies or my friends who have been TTC for 10 years would give anything to have their baby on the way!! And I believe Cleck did apologise for the statement about being a bad mother, as you say, hormones :hugs:


----------



## Vici

Waiting4Baby said:


> I would be willing to bet that _everyone_ here has thought something along those lines at least once in their pregnancy, if it were possible to get the truth out of everyone about it.

Negative :cloud9:


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow- Have you started on anything cool yet?! Your more crafty than I am so I'm super excited to see what you can come up with. :happydance:


----------



## Vici

OMGG, I am currently watching Liar Liar and I am literally nearly peeing my pants with laughter :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

I haven't seen that movie in ages! I used to quote that movie all the time. :rofl: The pen is blue! The goddamned pen is blue! LOL!


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> I haven't seen that movie in ages! I used to quote that movie all the time. :rofl: The pen is blue! The goddamned pen is blue! LOL!

Just had that bit, rrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrroyal blue :D

My fav is when the lady asks if he likes her dress and he replies with "anything to distract from your face" :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Vici said:


> Spot on hun!!
> 
> W4B - you have a right to your opinion, just as everyone else does, perhaps if she was one of those poor ladies who've just lost their babies at full term she might see a bit of perspective, just like us that took years to get to this point, who really cannot see the problem!!! I bet anyone of them ladies or my friends who have been TTC for 10 years would give anything to have their baby on the way!! And I believe Cleck did apologise for the statement about being a bad mother, as you say, hormones :hugs:

It's really sad, but it's not her fault that other women are losing their babies. It's not anyone's fault. What that has to do with how one girl feels about her body, I have no idea. The girl in question already said that she feels horrible for thinking & feeling the way she does, but that's just it: *she can't help it*. Try having an eating disorder and then come and talk to me about this. You really have no idea what it feels like, and I know that because if you did, you wouldn't have this attitude that it's okay to attack someone like that. And I don't think that she did apologize, but I don't really care if she does or doesn't. I want you all to stop being so catty, open your eyes, and try to look at this from a different point of view. 

Everyone's so quick to jump on the bandwagon and gang up on this poor girl, it's disgusting... except for the fact that you can't say it to her, you have to keep it in your "safe zone", where you think you'll be free of return criticism. Typical female mentality.


----------



## bun-in-oven

ladies OH has just returned with a chinese!........................YUK!!!!

but you know whats really ironic??, OH is half chinese so obv baba is 1/4 chinese and ive gone off chinese food!!!! :) yuk yuk yuk!!!

im one of these people that imagines what my baba will look like 24/7 , think its because i wonder if he'll look very oriental or not ?

xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Vici said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that movie in ages! I used to quote that movie all the time. :rofl: The pen is blue! The goddamned pen is blue! LOL!
> 
> Just had that bit, rrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrroyal blue :D
> 
> My fav is when the lady asks if he likes her dress and he replies with "anything to distract from your face" :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG hahaha. I love it at the beginning when he is like 'I've had better'. Goodness, I should put that movie in. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

bun-in-oven said:


> ladies OH has just returned with a chinese!........................YUK!!!!
> 
> but you know whats really ironic??, OH is half chinese so obv baba is 1/4 chinese and ive gone off chinese food!!!! :) yuk yuk yuk!!!
> 
> im one of these people that imagines what my baba will look like 24/7 , think its because i wonder if he'll look very oriental or not ?
> 
> xxx

You said you have a previous son right? Does he look oriental or is it a different father? Oriental babies = SUPER cute!


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> ladies OH has just returned with a chinese!........................YUK!!!!
> 
> but you know whats really ironic??, OH is half chinese so obv baba is 1/4 chinese and ive gone off chinese food!!!! :) yuk yuk yuk!!!
> 
> im one of these people that imagines what my baba will look like 24/7 , think its because i wonder if he'll look very oriental or not ?
> 
> xxx
> 
> You said you have a previous son right? Does he look oriental or is it a different father? Oriental babies = SUPER cute!Click to expand...

my other son is with a different father, and he has blond hair and blue eyes! but people think he's jun-wai's (OH) i will have to post a pic my OH isnt that oriental looking, but im so fair!! its so exciting!!


----------



## Vici

Waiting4Baby said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> Spot on hun!!
> 
> W4B - you have a right to your opinion, just as everyone else does, perhaps if she was one of those poor ladies who've just lost their babies at full term she might see a bit of perspective, just like us that took years to get to this point, who really cannot see the problem!!! I bet anyone of them ladies or my friends who have been TTC for 10 years would give anything to have their baby on the way!! And I believe Cleck did apologise for the statement about being a bad mother, as you say, hormones :hugs:
> 
> It's really sad, but it's not her fault that other women are losing their babies. It's not anyone's fault. What that has to do with how one girl feels about her body, I have no idea. The girl in question already said that she feels horrible for thinking & feeling the way she does, but that's just it: *she can't help it*. Try having an eating disorder and then come and talk to me about this. You really have no idea what it feels like, and I know that because if you did, you wouldn't have this attitude that it's okay to attack someone like that. And I don't think that she did apologize, but I don't really care if she does or doesn't. I want you all to stop being so catty, open your eyes, and try to look at this from a different point of view.
> 
> Everyone's so quick to jump on the bandwagon and gang up on this poor girl, it's disgusting... except for the fact that you can't say it to her, you have to keep it in your "safe zone", where you think you'll be free of return criticism. Typical female mentality.Click to expand...

So you don't want her judged yet you are happy to judge me, do you know anything about me, or my eating habits or the fact my cousin died from anorexia?! No, lets leave it at that shall we?!


----------



## Vici

bun-in-oven said:


> ladies OH has just returned with a chinese!........................YUK!!!!
> 
> but you know whats really ironic??, OH is half chinese so obv baba is 1/4 chinese and ive gone off chinese food!!!! :) yuk yuk yuk!!!
> 
> im one of these people that imagines what my baba will look like 24/7 , think its because i wonder if he'll look very oriental or not ?
> 
> xxx

Ooooo, I love chinese food, altho my appetite has been so rubbish that whenever OH comes home with one i struggle with half a plate!!:cry:

I always wonder what our LO will look like (not oriental :rofl: ) but I just can't imagine it! I'm struggling with the fact that we are gonna have a fmily soon and won't just be a couple :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Vici said:


> So you don't want her judged yet you are happy to judge me, do you know anything about me, or my eating habits or the fact my cousin died from anorexia?! No, lets leave it at that shall we?!

No, not really judge you. I'm judging your statements. But, because you knew someone who was anorexic, doesn't mean that you know how it feels to have an eating disorder. So, yeah, I stick by that: I don't think you (or anyone else who's being such a bitch about this girl) have a clue what it feels like.

(Sorry, guilt trip attempts don't tend to work on me.)


----------



## cleckner04

I always wonder what our LO will look like too. It must be harder for you to picture, Vici, when you don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet! :haha:


----------



## Vici

W4B, i'll leave it just there as my lovely August mummies don't need this!! If you'd like to carry on, feel free to PM me!! As I said, you have no idea about me, or my eating habits, or my troubles. Feel free to tell me i've never had an eating disorde if you wish :)

I'm actually still crying at this film, can't remember the last time I saw it but it carcks me up every time :rofl:


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> I always wonder what our LO will look like too. It must be harder for you to picture, Vici, when you don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet! :haha:

I know, tell me about it, I sooo want to know, but I want the suprise so much more, how exciting :D


----------



## cleckner04

bun-in-oven said:


> my other son is with a different father, and he has blond hair and blue eyes! but people think he's jun-wai's (OH) i will have to post a pic my OH isnt that oriental looking, but im so fair!! its so exciting!!

I totally missed your response somehow till I was reading back everything that has been said! Aww it really is exciting to think of what they will look like! And they change so much over time that it is hard to say what they truly look like until they are a bit older. :cloud9: Our LO's could look like us at first or our OHs at first and than as they age, they could change. I have wishes of what I want our LO to look like and what features I hope she inherits, but I'm not too picky. :haha:


----------



## Vici

I know my OH doesn't want our LO to have his teeth bless him :D His teeth are fine but he thinks too much gum shows when he smiles :rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

this is my OH with my boy and me and him together, its so hard to imagine what brandon-li will look like!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







n1072293161_245693_7894.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 8









n1072293161_310792_2861.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: I had braces as a kid cause I had a gap in my front two teeth, so I'd have to say I'm the same as your DF in that aspect. I don't want my own LO to get my teeth because braces are expensive!


----------



## Vici

Awww, lovely pics hun, your OH doesn't look really oriental, in fact, not too much at all. Wonder if Brandon Li will be dark or fair? :)


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> :rofl: I had braces as a kid cause I had a gap in my front two teeth, so I'd have to say I'm the same as your DF in that aspect. I don't want my own LO to get my teeth because braces are expensive!

We don't have to pay for them here :D I had them to straighten mine but my teeth aren't too bad :D


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> my other son is with a different father, and he has blond hair and blue eyes! but people think he's jun-wai's (OH) i will have to post a pic my OH isnt that oriental looking, but im so fair!! its so exciting!!
> 
> I totally missed your response somehow till I was reading back everything that has been said! Aww it really is exciting to think of what they will look like! And they change so much over time that it is hard to say what they truly look like until they are a bit older. :cloud9: Our LO's could look like us at first or our OHs at first and than as they age, they could change. I have wishes of what I want our LO to look like and what features I hope she inherits, but I'm not too picky. :haha:Click to expand...

everyone is so excited to see what he looks like, and hes the 1st boy on OH's side and like alot of nationalities son's are a BIG DEAL!!! but i have ginger hair naturally, so he may be a ginger chinese boy!! you never know!! :blush:


----------



## FairySam

Hello fellow August Mummies!

Just thought I'd drop in and say hello! My husband went off on a stag weekend at midday today and is away until Sunday so there's just me and my bump all weekend :( Pretty lonely but never mind - I've had an oven pizza and profiteroles for dinner so it's not all bad! LOL!

Hope we are all well today :D

Sam x


----------



## cleckner04

Bun- Aww!! I can definately see the asian in your OH. And your son and him are SOO cute together! And might I add that you are just gorgeous hun! :hugs: It will definately be hard to say which one your LO will take after as you two look quite different. 

Me on the other hand, my DH and I look very alike. :rofl: People would think we were related if they didn't know better.


----------



## cleckner04

bun-in-oven said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> my other son is with a different father, and he has blond hair and blue eyes! but people think he's jun-wai's (OH) i will have to post a pic my OH isnt that oriental looking, but im so fair!! its so exciting!!
> 
> I totally missed your response somehow till I was reading back everything that has been said! Aww it really is exciting to think of what they will look like! And they change so much over time that it is hard to say what they truly look like until they are a bit older. :cloud9: Our LO's could look like us at first or our OHs at first and than as they age, they could change. I have wishes of what I want our LO to look like and what features I hope she inherits, but I'm not too picky. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> everyone is so excited to see what he looks like, and hes the 1st boy on OH's side and like alot of nationalities son's are a BIG DEAL!!! but i have ginger hair naturally, so he may be a ginger chinese boy!! you never know!! :blush:Click to expand...

That is the one thing I hope my daughter gets. My red hair. :cloud9:


----------



## Vici

bun-in-oven said:


> so he may be a ginger chinese boy!! you never know!! :blush:

:rofl: that would be pretty rare :D

Hi Sam, oooooo profieroles, how scrummy. DF just had some icecream and asked if I wanted some and I said no, think i just changed my mind tho :D

Cleck, just had the bit in court when he tells the witness he stuffed her like a thanksgiving turkey :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Well, considering that bun-in-oven's traits are recessive and her husband's are dominant, it seems pretty easy to tell what the baby will look like. 1/4 Chinese and ginger? I doubt it. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

OMG :rofl: I seriously love Jim Carrey. He seems like the type of actor that is really like that in real life because he is just so hyperactive. Have you seen Yes, Man yet? I go nuts laughing at most of that movie.


----------



## FairySam

Oh sorry Vici, have I spoiled all your good intentions! Have some! It's Friday night after all - and scoffing up desserts is just one of the advantages to being heavily pregnant I like to think!!! LOL! :D

x


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> That is the one thing I hope my daughter gets. My red hair. :cloud9:


Is your hair really, really red? Its hard to tell in your pic? All my dads sisters have proper red hair :)


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> Bun- Aww!! I can definately see the asian in your OH. And your son and him are SOO cute together! And might I add that you are just gorgeous hun! :hugs: It will definately be hard to say which one your LO will take after as you two look quite different.
> 
> Me on the other hand, my DH and I look very alike. :rofl: People would think we were related if they didn't know better.

arrhh thankyou babe!:hugs:

they say dont they that you seem to go for people that look similar to yourself!!! although i dont quite think that counts with me!!:rofl:

yes i am very lucky to have my OH, hes been there since jack was 18 months he's absolutely brill with jack and jack calls him daddy (his bio father has never been involved) jun is a brilliant person, he's a teaching asistant at a special needs school!!, so im soooo excited for him to hold brandon-li!!:happydance:


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> OMG :rofl: I seriously love Jim Carrey. He seems like the type of actor that is really like that in real life because he is just so hyperactive. Have you seen Yes, Man yet? I go nuts laughing at most of that movie.

No not seen it, must rent it out :)



FairySam said:


> Oh sorry Vici, have I spoiled all your good intentions! Have some! It's Friday night after all - and scoffing up desserts is just one of the advantages to being heavily pregnant I like to think!!! LOL! :D
> 
> x

Well I have had about 10 of those mini drumstick lollies today :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

I hope baby has my eyes and nose. :) And OH's teeth and smile. I think he will look like OH, going on the 4D pics anyway, he had OH's grumpy face on!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

Waiting4Baby said:


> Well, considering that bun-in-oven's traits are recessive and her husband's are dominant, it seems pretty easy to tell what the baby will look like. 1/4 Chinese and ginger? I doubt it. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: i keep saying to my OH arrgghh we are going to have a ginger chink!! lmao, stranger things have happened!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Vici said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> That is the one thing I hope my daughter gets. My red hair. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Is your hair really, really red? Its hard to tell in your pic? All my dads sisters have proper red hair :)Click to expand...

Yup it sure is! I'll try to search up a better pic or two and post em!


----------



## bun-in-oven

FairySam said:


> Oh sorry Vici, have I spoiled all your good intentions! Have some! It's Friday night after all - and scoffing up desserts is just one of the advantages to being heavily pregnant I like to think!!! LOL! :D
> 
> x

loving the new avatar pics!!! great bump going on!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

bun-in-oven said:


> Waiting4Baby said:
> 
> 
> Well, considering that bun-in-oven's traits are recessive and her husband's are dominant, it seems pretty easy to tell what the baby will look like. 1/4 Chinese and ginger? I doubt it. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i keep saying to my OH arrgghh we are going to have a ginger chink!! lmao, stranger things have happened!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

that sounds like the cutest combo!


----------



## Vici

Sam, your bump is looking gorgeous hun :D


----------



## FairySam

bun-in-oven said:


> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry Vici, have I spoiled all your good intentions! Have some! It's Friday night after all - and scoffing up desserts is just one of the advantages to being heavily pregnant I like to think!!! LOL! :D
> 
> x
> 
> loving the new avatar pics!!! great bump going on!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! And that was nearly 3 weeks ago! My bump is loads lower now!!!


----------



## FairySam

Vici said:


> Sam, your bump is looking gorgeous hun :D

thank you! :)


----------



## bun-in-oven

Mary Jo said:


> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting4Baby said:
> 
> 
> Well, considering that bun-in-oven's traits are recessive and her husband's are dominant, it seems pretty easy to tell what the baby will look like. 1/4 Chinese and ginger? I doubt it. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: i keep saying to my OH arrgghh we are going to have a ginger chink!! lmao, stranger things have happened!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> that sounds like the cutest combo!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance: lmao, he'd def be 1 in a million!!! lol


----------



## cleckner04

Here's a couple pictures for fun! You obviously can't tell from the picture, but DH has red hair as well, although more of a brownish red than anything now as it's getting darker with age. But I definately wonder who :baby: will look more like as well! Probably my dark eyes as that is usually dominant, after that, who knows! :happydance:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/SamanthaatOceanview11.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/May4200713.jpg

EDIT: Oh my these pictures are huge. Sorry. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG you've been soooooo CHATTY girls!!! I was getting slightly too obsessed with Cleck's online scrapbooking site :rofl: will upload my silly little page of messing about in a mo :D

*blocks ears and closes eyes to the earlier arguing* :nope: The only thing I will say is that an online forum filled with hormonal women seems a strange place for a person who hates hanging out with large groups of hormonal women to hang out!! I think perspective is certainly the word of the day, eh girls? Some people are all about the conflict and the drama, but I much prefer the friendship and the acceptance and the awesomeness myself! No need for negativity :flower:

On the inherited traits, my brother has two chinese sons, and I must say that the chinese is so strong in them that it is very very hard to see anything of my brother in there at all! But they are both totally gorgeous hehe! Your OH and your little boy are sooooo cute, Bun, I'll bet Brandon-Li is gonna be a right little stunner :D :D
Cleck, I hope one day to have a girl with my red hair too :cloud9: OH says he wouldn't mind it on a girl, but he really hopes that Vince isn't redhaired :rofl: He'd like him to be blonde, which is possible I think (not a geneticist though so not 100% sure!) 

As for TEETH. Ugh. I have Oligodontia, and there's a 50% chance Vince will have it too. I really really really hope that he doesn't!!! Teeth problems are the absolute worst thing to deal with through childhood etc. Got mine from my dad: Thanks, Pa! :rofl: OH has great teeth though, so hopefully Vinnie will get those :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Sam- Just now saw your new avatar pic! Bumpalicious hun looking fab!! 

Shadow- That site IS really easy to lose track of time on. I was on there most of the day. I looked at the clock and realized I forgot to eat. :rofl: 


And wait, I just remembered Vici said you girls get free braces? Is that for real?! Although, I think my kids would get them free with DH being military, that is still awesome if you girls can get them for free cause they really are expensive.


----------



## Vici

Hi Shadow :thumbup: We don't argue, we debate :happydance:

Well I didn't have ice cream, i just had an icelolly instead, so all refreshed and not feeling like sweet stuff now :D


----------



## ShadowRat

This is what I spent hours doing earlier LOL pointless but lots of fun!!! Passes the time pretty well!! 

Oh, and we had Liar Liar on earlier too, and old as it is now, it gets me giggling every time!!! lol love it...
 



Attached Files:







Collage1.jpg
File size: 78.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> Sam- Just now saw your new avatar pic! Bumpalicious hun looking fab!!
> 
> Shadow- That site IS really easy to lose track of time on. I was on there most of the day. I looked at the clock and realized I forgot to eat. :rofl:
> 
> 
> And wait, I just remembered Vici said you girls get free braces? Is that for real?! Although, I think my kids would get them free with DH being military, that is still awesome if you girls can get them for free cause they really are expensive.

Yep, referred to an orthodentist thru your normal NHS dentist which is free till your 16 (or 18 in full time education I think) :)


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleck- yes i can see the red hair, but a lovely colour!!! im sure baba will be gorgeous!!!

shadow!- i wondered where you'd dissapeared to!!!:) i bet your having LOTS of fun!!!we have been very chatty!! feels like its mostly me!!! sorry i talk way too much!!!but im totally loving this site!! i dont have to bore my OH!!! lol 

xxxxxx


----------



## Vici

Cleck, you're gorgeous hun, love your hair too :D


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> Sam- Just now saw your new avatar pic! Bumpalicious hun looking fab!!
> 
> Shadow- That site IS really easy to lose track of time on. I was on there most of the day. I looked at the clock and realized I forgot to eat. :rofl:
> 
> 
> And wait, I just remembered Vici said you girls get free braces? Is that for real?! Although, I think my kids would get them free with DH being military, that is still awesome if you girls can get them for free cause they really are expensive.

Thanks! Yours is looking lovely too on your special signature thingy! Your pics are lovely too - your hair is such a beautiful colour! :D


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow that is VERY cute!! Not pointless cause it entertained you! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks girls! It actually took me years to come to terms with my hair color. It seems to be an easy thing to pick on when your a kid because I got made fun of quite often about it. So I went through phases of dying it blonde and dark brown. Now I keep it 100% natural because it's really a color that you can't fake and I've grown to love it after years of hating it.


----------



## Vici

Thats so true cleck, I don't know 1 person over the age of 18 who hates having red hair yet they all hated it when they were young :) My is dark brown but it has a slight red tinge which must be from dads side :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh Cleck, you want free dental stuff???? OMG. Let me tell you how much dental work I have had done, and I have NEVER paid a penny in my whole life. Not just as a kid, either: They are STILL working on my teeth now and I still don't have to pay a penny!!

I've had...
-an operation to remove a bit of gum that was growing weirdly and making my front two teeth about a mile apart (lol)
-an operation to remove the skin flap under my tongue (ok, not exactly teeth, but it was restricted so they cut it out entirely during other dental work!)
-several operations to cut around my teeth and "arrange" them at better angles
-braces on top teeth
-had 6 baby teeth pulled out because there was no adult to push them out and take their places but they were sinking into the gums!
-bone grafts taken from my left hip, a bilateral sinus lift and bone grafts inserted into sinus because my bone density there was too low to take dental implants to replace the babies they pulled out!!
-several operations to fix the bodged bone grafts once one side got infected etc... They operated 3 times on it before it was ready for implants
-dental implants in my top set of teeth to replace the 6 teeth they took out
-lots and lots and lots of cosmetic work (plates, bridges etc.) on my top front teeth to improve appearance (I have lots of little peg teeth and they are totally ugly!)

LOL and they're not even finished yet... I have another appointment in September to see how the bridges and plates are working out and to plan for a more permanent solution to my ugly top front teeth...

*phew!*


----------



## Mary Jo

Shadow, there's red hair in OH's family, too - on his dad's side. His sister (the full one) and her son both have strawberry blond hair, and OH was very blond as a little boy (he's mid-brown now). Dark is dominant over red/blond, yes? And brown/hazel is dominant over blue eyes? If that's the case, I can't see AE being anything other than dark haired and dark eyed eventually, even if he starts off blond (I was fair as a kiddy but by age 5 I was dark brown). I have hazel eyes, as does my mum; my dad and brother have brown eyes. But the blue gene does get through - my gran had blue eyes and her first son also did, despite my grandad having hazel eyes. And my little niece has deep blue eyes (her dad has brown and her mum very light blue). OH has blue eyes. I cannot imagine a blue eyed boy but it *might* happen.

What I find fascinating is the idea that little boys inherit the hair of their maternal grandfather. It's true in the case of my brother/grandad and my dad/his grandfather. Poor AE will be going bald in his 30s at that rate. :( :rofl:

You have gorgeous hair Cleck! It's that nice subtle red, not carroty ;) Shadow, were you carroty as a kid, I know I've seen pics but I forget...


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> Thanks girls! It actually took me years to come to terms with my hair color. It seems to be an easy thing to pick on when your a kid because I got made fun of quite often about it. So I went through phases of dying it blonde and dark brown. Now I keep it 100% natural because it's really a color that you can't fake and I've grown to love it after years of hating it.

mine was really ginger when i ws younger and i totally get you, children can be so cruel!! i hated my hair when i was younger and my paleness!!! but now i love it!! gwen stefani is pale never did her any harm!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Vici said:


> Thats so true cleck, I don't know 1 person over the age of 18 who hates having red hair yet they all hated it when they were young :) My is dark brown but it has a slight red tinge which must be from dads side :)

I couldn't tell you how many times I'd get in an argument with someone and the first thing they could think of was to call me a carrot top. At the time it was hurtful, and now I think back and figure if that is the best they can come up with than it is pretty pathetic. :rofl: Alot of friends who would tease me about my hair, admitted later that they only teased cause they wished they had it. :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Thanks girls! It actually took me years to come to terms with my hair color. It seems to be an easy thing to pick on when your a kid because I got made fun of quite often about it. So I went through phases of dying it blonde and dark brown. Now I keep it 100% natural because it's really a color that you can't fake and I've grown to love it after years of hating it.

I was totally the same. Now I LOVE my hair colour :bunny: and I love that it is so hard to fake, everyone wants a bit of red in there!! 

Funny how kids find it easiest to pick on the redhead, eh? It's quite random really!


----------



## FairySam

Wish I had a disticnt hair colour! I'm a boring shade of dark blonde (or as most people would probably call it - mousey! LOL!) I used to be blonde and have dyed it for years but had all my yellow ends chopped off a few weeks ago at the start of my maternity leave so now I am 'au naturelle'!!! My hair looks better for it - much more healthy - but it's so short now - I had about 8 inches chopped off and it's now shoulder length! eek!


----------



## Sam_Star

I've just managed to catch up after my pc was broken for a day or so and i'm in tears! Poor lisa xx my heart honestly goes out to all these women who are suffering terrible losses xx
And i dont like reading the debates :sad2: i've suffered terrible with my self image all my life and put on A TON of weight in pregnancy but when you are faced with your LO needing life saving surgery straight after birth not even getting to hold them because they will not breathe for themselves your worries about stretch marks and celulite dont seem so important!!! Thats all i'm saying i just feel so strongly aboout this that i HAD to have my opinion xxx
Hope every one is doing okay xxx


----------



## cleckner04

bun-in-oven said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! It actually took me years to come to terms with my hair color. It seems to be an easy thing to pick on when your a kid because I got made fun of quite often about it. So I went through phases of dying it blonde and dark brown. Now I keep it 100% natural because it's really a color that you can't fake and I've grown to love it after years of hating it.
> 
> mine was really ginger when i ws younger and i totally get you, children can be so cruel!! i hated my hair when i was younger and my paleness!!! but now i love it!! gwen stefani is pale never did her any harm!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

YES! Especially the pale skin part. I used to hate that I couldn't tan. But now I think of it as kind of a blessing because my skin is bound to be more young looking after the years and layers of sunblock I've always had to wear. :rofl:


----------



## FairySam

bun-in-oven said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! It actually took me years to come to terms with my hair color. It seems to be an easy thing to pick on when your a kid because I got made fun of quite often about it. So I went through phases of dying it blonde and dark brown. Now I keep it 100% natural because it's really a color that you can't fake and I've grown to love it after years of hating it.
> 
> mine was really ginger when i ws younger and i totally get you, children can be so cruel!! i hated my hair when i was younger and my paleness!!! but now i love it!! gwen stefani is pale never did her any harm!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh I love Gwen Stephani's style! She's brill... If I batted for the 'other team', I so _would_... LOL!!! :lol:

I'm pale and interesting too! I'm kind of hoping one day maybe my freckles will all join up!!! :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> Shadow, were you carroty as a kid, I know I've seen pics but I forget...

No, I've never been "carroty" (hehehe what a funny word!) but my hair used to be much brighter auburn red... I will dig out a pic that shows it off back then and the difference now... it has gone more browny auburn now, not so flame-red!


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> Wish I had a disticnt hair colour! I'm a boring shade of dark blonde (or as most people would probably call it - mousey! LOL!) I used to be blonde and have dyed it for years but had all my yellow ends chopped off a few weeks ago at the start of my maternity leave so now I am 'au naturelle'!!! My hair looks better for it - much more healthy - but it's so short now - I had about 8 inches chopped off and it's now shoulder length! eek!

The beauty of having a normal haircolor is that you can wear any color in the rainbow and it would look good on you!


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleck and sam- yes pale skin is great because i cant go brown, i hate the sun so i also think that hopefully when im older my skin will be loads better!!
yes sam she is deffinately one attractive lady!!!
when i go out now its complete paleness on show and al my friends are olive skinned and i love being pale!! pale is the new tanned!!!! xx


----------



## ShadowRat

OK, OMG, I have the perfect pic: It shows off how red my hair was and also how awful my Oligodontia teeth were midway through the dental work! I HATE this photo of myself :rofl: but... :blush: somehow it feels good to share it !!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAGE0043.jpg
File size: 92.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> *Oh I love Gwen Stephani's style! She's brill... If I batted for the 'other team', I so would... LOL!!! *
> 
> I'm pale and interesting too! I'm kind of hoping one day maybe my freckles will all join up!!! :D

OMG :rofl: She really is gorgeous isn't she?! I never realized how utterly old she is either. Well she's not that old but I always assumed she was in her early 30's. And she looks fabulous.


----------



## FairySam

ShadowRat said:


> OK, OMG, I have the perfect pic: It shows off how red my hair was and also how awful my Oligodontia teeth were midway through the dental work! I HATE this photo of myself :rofl: but... :blush: somehow it feels good to share it !!!

Thats such a lovely colour hair I want it! :)


----------



## cleckner04

Aww shadow look at those cute freckles!! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

omg :sick: lol I really hate that photo!


----------



## Mary Jo

I have red lights in my hair - it's sort of chestnut naturally, though I dye it a very similar colour now (for the greys, doncha know). In the sun, it's really noticable but otherwise not so much.

this is from 1995, when I graduated, with the sun on my undyed hair!


----------



## cleckner04

MJ- I'm loving those glasses. :rofl: And yup you definately have red tint to your hair! 

You just watch, we could all be having redheaded babies. :happydance:


----------



## bun-in-oven

OMG we are all secret gingers!!! i think maybe you should change the cub's club name to something more appro shadow!! all these august babies could all be redheads!!!!!:)


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww MJ you look SO different now!! You have lovely hair missy, though I must say I prefer your style these days :winkwink: 

I wonder how many of our babies will have loads of hair when they're born and how many will be really fair or little baldies?! There is a fair mix of recently born babies on here who have both loads of dark hair and no hair at all!! I wonder which Vince will be...

lol thanks for complements guys on the oh-so-awful photo. I do notice that nobody envies my teeth though! :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

FairySam said:


> Wish I had a disticnt hair colour! I'm a boring shade of dark blonde (or as most people would probably call it - mousey! LOL!) I used to be blonde and have dyed it for years but had all my yellow ends chopped off a few weeks ago at the start of my maternity leave so now I am 'au naturelle'!!! My hair looks better for it - much more healthy - but it's so short now - I had about 8 inches chopped off and it's now shoulder length! eek!

Hmmm...you may wish that now Sam. I'm albino (maybe I will post in my avator a pic of myself) and had 3 friends growing up because kids used to say what I had was "contagious". I was at the beach this week and on 2 occasions the same 2 african american men made comments about the way I looked. They stayed at the same motel unfortunately and finally I concluded that if they made one more comment about my appearance, I was going to go off on them. They don't want prejudice but they are sure quick to give it to others???

Anywa, as regards to what LO will look like...I pray he doesn't look like me. It is not because I have a poor self image of myself but I just know the hell I went through as a child and this day it would be ten times as worse. Albinos are spread out, they don't have people of their nature just around so they in sense have zero support. I can't imagine what this child will look like. My OH is adopted so this will make for an interesting surprise.


----------



## ShadowRat

bun-in-oven said:


> OMG we are all secret gingers!!! i think maybe you should change the cub's club name to something more appro shadow!! all these august babies could all be redheads!!!!!:)

LOL that's funny... "Ginger Minger Mummies" or something?!?!? :rofl: :dohh: I... don't think so.... LOL


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, Shadow, I know I look totally different now, and thank goodness really - it was when I was anorexic and back then I liked the way I looked but I have to say I can see myself through the eyes of a healthy person now and see how skewed my thoughts were.

your hair as a wee girl was gorgeous! such a lovely shade of red and curly, too... oh how I envied my brother his curly hair (mine has a wave in it, which I battle with now it's short!)

as for the glasses, Cleck, I got rid of those about 2 months after that pic was taken! have been a contacts girl ever since :D 

OC, that's so sad - and very ignorant of people. :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

ShadowRat said:


> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> OMG we are all secret gingers!!! i think maybe you should change the cub's club name to something more appro shadow!! all these august babies could all be redheads!!!!!:)
> 
> LOL that's funny... "Ginger Minger Mummies" or something?!?!? :rofl: :dohh: I... don't think so.... LOLClick to expand...

I think the Lion Cubs is even more perfect now... since lions are all gingers (strawberry blond if you want to be delicate!)


----------



## bun-in-oven

ShadowRat said:


> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> OMG we are all secret gingers!!! i think maybe you should change the cub's club name to something more appro shadow!! all these august babies could all be redheads!!!!!:)
> 
> LOL that's funny... "Ginger Minger Mummies" or something?!?!? :rofl: :dohh: I... don't think so.... LOLClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance:it could catch on!!:rofl:

when i put brandon-li's pictures on im so going to have to make him ginger in one of the pictures!!, or i might not have to!!, jut shows you how popular us gorgeous red heads are, and when your at school your made to believe your from another planet!!!:wacko:


----------



## bun-in-oven

Mary Jo said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> OMG we are all secret gingers!!! i think maybe you should change the cub's club name to something more appro shadow!! all these august babies could all be redheads!!!!!:)
> 
> LOL that's funny... "Ginger Minger Mummies" or something?!?!? :rofl: :dohh: I... don't think so.... LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I think the Lion Cubs is even more perfect now... since lions are all gingers (strawberry blond if you want to be delicate!)Click to expand...

that is sooo very true, i think shadow has already thought about all this!!:hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Overcomer, I think in general people are made fun of for even the slightest things that are different than the 'norm'. I can't even imagine what it was like for you. :hugs: The teasing I received was probably nothing compared to what you suffered. I think your condition is utterly fascinating though, I won't lie. As you said, it is so rare. I know when you first told us about it, I was completely full of questions because it is so interesting. I can't believe people on your vacation made comments though. What assholes. :growlmad: If I was there I'dve said something.


----------



## cleckner04

Doesn't the UK have the highest population of redheads in the world? I'm pretty sure I've read this somewhere. I have a redhead book that explains all about the 'genetic defect' of redheads and all kinds of cool information and history. Because technically we are a genetic defect. Nice huh?! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Chatty girls today! hehe. Don't have time to read and comment.

But I was just thinking.....Laura(smith3779) She had an appt yesterday and was going to find out about her cervix and all. she hasnt been online since. I hope she's okay! I know she was going out of town this weekend..so maybe shes gone. 

Is anyone her text buddy???

So today I went to the loo and had quite a bit of string bloody discharge. It was very bloody, and some contractions. took my meds and laid low and their gone now. I'm sure all is okay. 
I will call over the weekend if it happens again though.

Saw my diabetic nurse today and she said i have to come back monday morning, b/c with my history of PTL and my sugars all over the place she really needs to monitor me and also see how my levels did over the weekend. I'm so tired of driving 40mins one way to the doctors..but whatever's best for my little ( or big...) man. lol


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooookay girlies, I'm done for tonight! This is a late one for me recently, I've been going to bed so early lately, I am soooo lucky that I seem to be able to sleep pretty darned well these past few days. Sorry to all those who are having troubles sleeping: I must be stealing the sleep fairy like I used to steal the poo fairy!!! Sleepy dust for any who need it :dust:

Nite all :friends:

Shadow xxxx

P.S. Ash PMed me back and is very proud to be the first Lion Cub mummy!!! I've put her and Kara on the list in the new group :dance: Oh, and she pointed out that Kara eventually actually arrived on the 6th, not the 5th guys :winkwink:

Lots of love to all x x x x


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> Doesn't the UK have the highest population of redheads in the world? I'm pretty sure I've read this somewhere. I have a redhead book that explains all about the 'genetic defect' of redheads and all kinds of cool information and history. Because technically we are a genetic defect. Nice huh?! :rofl:

i know the whole genetic defect is sooooo cruel!!! cant believe you have actual book!!!:haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh I'll have to change the info in the list on here for her than! Thanks for the update Shadow!!


----------



## FairySam

_"Nite all "_

Nighty night! :)


----------



## cleckner04

bun-in-oven said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Doesn't the UK have the highest population of redheads in the world? I'm pretty sure I've read this somewhere. I have a redhead book that explains all about the 'genetic defect' of redheads and all kinds of cool information and history. Because technically we are a genetic defect. Nice huh?! :rofl:
> 
> i know the whole genetic defect is sooooo cruel!!! cant believe you have actual book!!!:haha:Click to expand...

I was watching martha stewart one day(completely bored out of my mind) and the entire episode was dedicated to redheads. Everyone in the audience had red hair, etc. Well they mentioned this book so I immediately went out and bought it. It really is interesting. Talking about how mysterious redheads are and how back in history they were thought to be evil, etc. :haha: We still *are* evil if you ask me. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

It also mentioned in that book, studies about how redheads need more anesthesia when being put under for surgeries. I actually learned this is true when they tried putting me under for my D&C and I fought like hell to stay awake and they couldn't figure out why I wasn't asleep yet so they had to give me more. :haha:


----------



## bun-in-oven

:haha: youve got to admit us redheads are firery!! and im a leo too which doesnt help!!, i sometimes scare my OH when i have my "red" rage!! :winkwink:


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> It also mentioned in that book, studies about how redheads need more anesthesia when being put under for surgeries. I actually learned this is true when they tried putting me under for my D&C and I fought like hell to stay awake and they couldn't figure out why I wasn't asleep yet so they had to give me more. :haha:

wow! see people are evidenty jelous that we are simply more special!!!:blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Yup! I can have a hot temper at times and I was always allowed to because I have red hair so it's to be expected. :rofl: I have met several men that say they would never date a redhead though because of their tempers.


----------



## Mary Jo

Ladies, I have a question - are any of you doing the old perineal massage? how are you finding it (not the perineum, I know where it is, but the experience)? :D


----------



## bun-in-oven

:rofl: me too, ive deff scared most away!!! lol


----------



## cleckner04

I hadn't thought of it MJ. But sounds kinda kinky. :rofl: Although, everything sounds kinky when I haven't seen or spoken to DH in a week. :rofl:


----------



## Mimiso

Waiting4Baby said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> Spot on hun!!
> 
> W4B - you have a right to your opinion, just as everyone else does, perhaps if she was one of those poor ladies who've just lost their babies at full term she might see a bit of perspective, just like us that took years to get to this point, who really cannot see the problem!!! I bet anyone of them ladies or my friends who have been TTC for 10 years would give anything to have their baby on the way!! And I believe Cleck did apologise for the statement about being a bad mother, as you say, hormones :hugs:
> 
> It's really sad, but it's not her fault that other women are losing their babies. It's not anyone's fault. What that has to do with how one girl feels about her body, I have no idea. The girl in question already said that she feels horrible for thinking & feeling the way she does, but that's just it: *she can't help it*. Try having an eating disorder and then come and talk to me about this. You really have no idea what it feels like, and I know that because if you did, you wouldn't have this attitude that it's okay to attack someone like that. And I don't think that she did apologize, but I don't really care if she does or doesn't. I want you all to stop being so catty, open your eyes, and try to look at this from a different point of view.
> 
> Everyone's so quick to jump on the bandwagon and gang up on this poor girl, it's disgusting... except for the fact that you can't say it to her, you have to keep it in your "safe zone", where you think you'll be free of return criticism. Typical female mentality.Click to expand...


W4B, sorry to butt in here, but Cleck did apologise for that statement about bad mothering and she is entitled to her own opinion and so is everyone else. I dont think this has to be an argument at all, you seem to be overreacting a tad bit - as you said you are hormonal. I personally didnt see anything wrong with Cleck's original post as sometimes I read posts where I think there is more in life to worry about than wanting to be thin. You are *assuming *this girl has an eating disorder, which we have no confirmation of. People normally respond to posts based on what they have just read, not as a result of suppositions. I reckon they way you are responding to this needs to be toned down a little bit. Better yet it would be good to just move on and go back to the lighthearted banter and camaraderie we always have on this thread.


----------



## FairySam

Mary Jo said:


> Ladies, I have a question - are any of you doing the old perineal massage? how are you finding it (not the perineum, I know where it is, but the experience)? :D

Yikes, no way! I have enough trouble remembering to do my pelvic floor without sticking my fingers there LOL!!!

My midwife didn't seem to think it did a great deal though, so thats the main reason why I'm not bothering. 

Having said that, it can't hurt to do it - as in nothing will be spoiling if you do it, not as in it can't hurt physically! LOL! I'm quite sure it'd be uncomfy! LOL! :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Now the perineum(spelling?) massage is to help prevent tearing right?! And you just massage that area? How often are you supposed to do it? I honestly don't think I can reach mine well enough to do it good. haha. I have a hard time reaching just when going to the bathroom. :blush:


----------



## bun-in-oven

Mary Jo said:


> Ladies, I have a question - are any of you doing the old perineal massage? how are you finding it (not the perineum, I know where it is, but the experience)? :D

eh? whats this? or am i just being blond?


----------



## bun-in-oven

oooooohhhh i know what ya mean!! erm i dont like to go near that area still having pile problems!:(


----------



## overcomer79

Oh speaking of redheads. My best friend is a redhead and her 1 and a half year old little girl inherited her redhead and she is just the most adorable little girl I have ever seen and...I learned today that she is EXPECTING and due in January!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Just to clarify, a pile is just a nice word for hemroids right? I see girls on here all the time talking about piles but just never had a chance to ask. :dohh:


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> Now the perineum(spelling?) massage is to help prevent tearing right?! And you just massage that area? How often are you supposed to do it? I honestly don't think I can reach mine well enough to do it good. haha. I have a hard time reaching just when going to the bathroom. :blush:

Glad it's not just me!!! :blush: :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> Oh speaking of redheads. My best friend is a redhead and her 1 and a half year old little girl inherited her redhead and she is just the most adorable little girl I have ever seen and...I learned today that she is EXPECTING and due in January!!!

Aww that is super awesome!! :happydance: You guys will have babies close in age than! But not too close that you'll be super-competitive. I know alot of moms tend to be competitive about similar aged babies as far as milestones, etc.


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Now the perineum(spelling?) massage is to help prevent tearing right?! And you just massage that area? How often are you supposed to do it? I honestly don't think I can reach mine well enough to do it good. haha. I have a hard time reaching just when going to the bathroom. :blush:
> 
> Glad it's not just me!!! :blush: :dohh:Click to expand...

It is the worst in a public bathroom when there is no room to properly spread the legs to get in between them. :rofl: It is just so awkward and I can only bend so far. I'm like a circus performer every time I go to the bathroom. Trying to bend at odd angles. :rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> Just to clarify, a pile is just a nice word for hemroids right? I see girls on here all the time talking about piles but just never had a chance to ask. :dohh:

yes your right hun!!! nasty nasty things!!!:blush:


----------



## FairySam

right I'm going to have to go to bed! I'm yawning like mad! 

goodnight ladies!

Sam x


----------



## Mimiso

I also have piles and damn are they uncomfortable. How are you supposed to do this perineum massage then, I just cant see myself doing it

Bun and Cleck , yep have heard that redheads are really fiery - wouldnt mind some of that right now as my OH is driving me mad. He's been hooked to the telly since he got in at 5pm and hasnt even bothered to play with the children, probably enjoying playing with himself more lol

This place is way too addictive, need to wean myself off. My daily routine involves checking bnb, facebook, bnb etc etc. You ladies are fab xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Well, thing is Sam, the midwife at the antenatal classes I went to *did* recommend it (and even gave us a hand-out with instructions) but I keep forgetting. You're meant to do it from 34 weeks and I'm past 36 now and I've only done it once... and it wasn't something I enjoyed, put it like that :rofl: It actually hurt, maybe I was too rough? Or maybe, since we've barely done *it* since I've been pregnant, I have just tightened up? It's a slight worry that it hurt to stick two thumbs up there when there's going to be a 10cm+ baby head trying to get through in a few weeks... 

I should persevere but then again I googled it and found a discussion on another message board that said what's important is not pushing too hard at the crucial moment, and only pushing when you really need to, not when you're told to. I don't want to tear and I don't want to be cut... eeeeek. Something else I read said simply moisturing with oil helps, even without the actual stretching/massage... hmmm. 

:(


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Now the perineum(spelling?) massage is to help prevent tearing right?! And you just massage that area? How often are you supposed to do it? I honestly don't think I can reach mine well enough to do it good. haha. I have a hard time reaching just when going to the bathroom. :blush:
> 
> Glad it's not just me!!! :blush: :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> It is the worst in a public bathroom when there is no room to properly spread the legs to get in between them. :rofl: It is just so awkward and I can only bend so far. I'm like a circus performer every time I go to the bathroom. Trying to bend at odd angles. :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL!!! I know EXACTLY what you mean!!! :rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

right ladies im off to bed now!!, cant help feeling ive rabbited on abit tonight!!!, feel like a dirty stop up too!, so off to enjoy the bed to myself before OH gets home and starts the elbowing!!! lol.

night night all!!
enjoyed the chitter chatter tonight ladies!!:)


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> right I'm going to have to go to bed! I'm yawning like mad!
> 
> goodnight ladies!
> 
> Sam x

Night :wave:


----------



## Mary Jo

and yes, Cleck, it was difficult/uncomfortable just reaching in there. I don't like to ask OH. something tells me he'd draw the line at perineal massage! it's meant to make the tissues all soft and flexible so the chances of tearing/needing to be cut in labour are reduced, you stretch the area with your thumbs and hold till it stings and then gradually you can hold it further/longer without the sting. sort of like yoga/pilates for the vagina?


----------



## cleckner04

bun-in-oven said:


> right ladies im off to bed now!!, cant help feeling ive rabbited on abit tonight!!!, feel like a dirty stop up too!, so off to enjoy the bed to myself before OH gets home and starts the elbowing!!! lol.
> 
> night night all!!
> enjoyed the chitter chatter tonight ladies!!:)

Night to you too! :wave:


----------



## Sam_Star

Girls its been lovely chatting to you all over the past few months but i will not be posting here anymore xxxxx
I really wish all the best for each and every one of you and your little babies xxxxxxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Sam_Star said:


> Girls its been lovely chatting to you all over the past few months but i will not be posting here anymore xxxxx
> I really wish all the best for each and every one of you and your little babies xxxxxxxx

Oh no hun why?!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

Mimiso said:


> I also have piles and damn are they uncomfortable. How are you supposed to do this perineum massage then, I just cant see myself doing it
> 
> Bun and Cleck , yep have heard that redheads are really fiery - wouldnt mind some of that right now as my OH is driving me mad. He's been hooked to the telly since he got in at 5pm and hasnt even bothered to play with the children, probably enjoying playing with himself more lol
> 
> This place is way too addictive, need to wean myself off. My daily routine involves checking bnb, facebook, bnb etc etc. You ladies are fab xx

me niether! my piles are driving me cookoo at the moment!!, yes us redheads can be a tad over the top! you want to grab some of the hormones and have a good old moan!! but my OH just says "hormonal again" and if it aint that its "time of the month?".

it is addictive on here before i joined i was in bed at 9 everynight!! look at me now!! nearly 12! but ts just soooo nice to talk to real women!! about real stuff!! like constantly being on loose women! i love it!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I tend to obsessively get on here as well. Although I've had my weeks and days where I just didn't feel like it so I just don't sign on. But than I always feel like I missed out on alot.


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh no.....whats wrong Sam? I hope everythings okay!!xxx


----------



## overcomer79

Uploading pics on fb right now...grrr going to have to check out that e-scrapbooking...thanks cleck for giving me something else to kill time looking at!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

..I seriously read all of that and all I can remember is red heads and Liar Liar and the debate. Haha. Mommy brain. But just know, I did read it all girls haha. Chatty Cathys :p

So my butt sat on the couch eating Arbys today...twice for that matter :/ And not doing the laundry like I wanted to and have been putting off for...2 or 3 weeks now with washing her stuff..I get it all ready in the baskets and then..it sits by the washer..I am awful. So maybe I will try to do that tonight...And hope just hope I get it done haha

I hope everything is ok Sam..we will really miss you if you leave :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

Sam ok :(?


----------



## cleckner04

Overcomer- No problem my dear. I tell you what, I just found it today and I got on there thinking I would just make a siggy and be done with it. But than I got hooked and sat there for literally hours messing around with it all. :dohh:

Heidi- Yumm Arby's sounds good. And it holds a special place in my heart cause it was where DH and I went on our first date. Arby's and a movie. Classy I know. :haha: And I am with you on the procrastination of things. Although the baby stuff is washed, I still have one more part of our Florida trip to scrapbook and I keep putting it off and it has been a week now since ordering them and the pictures are still just sitting there. I have nothing better to do but I get on here instead.


----------



## overcomer79

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30452970&id=1461452583

Ok, so here I am. I really love this picture that OH took of me. It has the atlantic ocean in the background and Carolina beach is trying to rebuild its boardwalk after a bad hurricane a few years ago so that is where it is taken. I am exactly 34 weeks.


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> Sam ok :(?

That is what I'm wondering too. I really hope she is okay. :cry: I keep checking to see if she's written again in here to tell us what is going on. We all love you Sam!!


----------



## overcomer79

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs163.snc1/6100_1166957141713_1461452583_30452969_1110465_n.jpg

Ok, first one didn't work...maybe this one?


----------



## cleckner04

All I'm seeing is a nice red X overcomer. :shrug:


----------



## cleckner04

Edit I see that one!! :happydance: You look FAB!! Love that dress! Man I love maxi dresses on us pregnant folk. :cloud9:


----------



## Shiv

I just wrote a massive reply (seriously woudl have rivalled jelr) and my comp crashed!

So for now loveky ladies - hugs to you all and sweet dreams x


----------



## Vici

Hey girls, god I am so tired but cannt sleep. Have just been sick and feel pants so gonna sit on the sofa and try and doze off :(

OC - you look fab hun, and that dress is gorgeous :D

Sam - :hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

You look so good! I love that dress. :D

I hope you feel better Vici :hugs: the no sleep thing gets me EVERY night haha. :(

Seriously, I sink into my furniture now haha. My sister thought it was amazing, how I sat in this spot for hours today watching Tv, I am pretty sure once my bump is gone, I am going to miss it soo much :(

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs127.snc1/5450_1084298629125_1276140057_30225827_6962628_n.jpg


----------



## kimfrye661

HeidiLSparks said:


> Hahaha. She drives me nuts. Seriously. Every post of hers is fishing for compliments about her image. She says shes fat so 45 people respond and say "No you look good honey". I will not tell her that. I am so sick of her bitching about small things. I have 10X more cellulite than that woman..and I have since before I got pregnant haha. I looked like a wrecked car with all my bumps/dents and scratches...but Im not going to fish for compliments and complain every post I have because I don't mind it. This is the way I was made, me bitching won't take away my cellulite and hairy face and roids now will it!!!! Haha. So you were so right, I read it and I was like..oh another great post from Miss.Frye. What could she possibly hate today about herself. Maybe next week we will get to see a post about how she hates her arms or toes or some other random body part.

Are you kidding me? Its not fishing for compliments...If I was going to fish for compliments I would do it on a forum full of dudes, not pregnant girls? I post them because It makes me feel better to know that im not alone in feeling like shit over my body. How dare you say such rude things about me. You don't know anything about me. I have never said one bad thing about anybody on here. I have always had a lot of depression issues and what not about a lot of things, especially my body. Please dont say such mean things about me, you don't know me. I don't come on here trying to get attention, and im sorry if thats what you think.:/


----------



## Mimiso

Vici - sorry you are feeling pants at the moment. I hope you will be able to get some much needed sleep. I have been up since 4:30 myself, slept in the kids room as OH was snoring that badly. I've now had my bath and am ready to go and buy my LO's cot....Yes you heard right, I am being induced tomorrow and still dont have a cot.

Heidi - lol at your post, you seem really relaxed on that sofa. I can understand how you would be rooted to it all day, it looks nice and comfy. Loving your bump by the way.

Shadow - havent yet peeked at Lion Cubs, but thanks for managing it for us, I cant wait to meet us all in there once our LO's have started popping

Stay blessed ladies


----------



## kimfrye661

cleckner04 said:


> HeidiLSparks said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha. She drives me nuts. Seriously. Every post of hers is fishing for compliments about her image. She says shes fat so 45 people respond and say "No you look good honey". I will not tell her that. I am so sick of her bitching about small things. I have 10X more cellulite than that woman..and I have since before I got pregnant haha. I looked like a wrecked car with all my bumps/dents and scratches...but Im not going to fish for compliments and complain every post I have because I don't mind it. This is the way I was made, me bitching won't take away my cellulite and hairy face and roids now will it!!!! Haha. So you were so right, I read it and I was like..oh another great post from Miss.Frye. What could she possibly hate today about herself. Maybe next week we will get to see a post about how she hates her arms or toes or some other random body part.
> 
> You have me giggling:rofl: Especially @ 'roids'..:rofl: You poor thing. See, your allowed to complain about stuff like that because that really does suck. I think that girl just has some major body issues that were probably there to begin with. She even said in one thread that her OH looks at her with disgust on his face. Well maybe she shouldn't be with him than eh?! She's only been with him for 9 months from what her ticker says, so that explains alot. Kind of sad really. And she is one of the few US girls on here as well so it certainly makes us look bad.
> 
> BTW, totally random but how would one know that they have hemroids? What are they like? Can you actually feel them? Do they hurt? I'm really curious cause don't alot of women get them from all the stress of pushing when in labor?Click to expand...

Wow, another one.
Yeah we have been together 9 months, ive also known him for 2 years. Dont judge me because I got pregnant so soon. It was very unexpected and I could've very well went and got an abortion like a lot of girls would when they unexpectedly get pregnant after 2 months of being in a relationship, but I didn't. 
Im married, and to me marriage is a forever thing. I will do everything in my power to make my marriage work. My husband has done a lot of things to hurt me, and ive done a lot of things to hurt him. I'm not going to just give up on my relationship over a few obstacles. We're really working on things. 
And im sorry you seem to think I give "US girls" a bad name....


----------



## kimfrye661

cleckner04 said:


> W4B- Your 100% right. It was harsh of me to say that. But than again, I'm hormonal too. I see it as a girl that says she can't wait until baby is out so she can starve herself, probably isn't going to be a very good mother. She is putting her own selfishness before her LO. Why would anyone wish for their LO to come so early? The girl in question is only 34 weeks. If you ask me, this is much to early to be wishing things of that nature. With all of the losses on this board lately, I got upset reading her post. Than again, I also said that I hope she changes her attitude once her LO is here. Because if she isn't putting her baby first now, I hope to God she puts her baby first once it is here in her arms.

Oh and kudos to you for assuming that I wanted my baby out at 34 weeks. YEAH you're right, I can't wait to not be pregnant, because its been really hard on me....But I don't think id ever wish to go into preterm labor for my own benefits. I don't think im being selfish for being upset with my body. Up until my doctor started ridiculing me on my weight gain I wasn't even that upset over it. I'm not doing anything to harm my child though, I would never in my life do that. I'm not starving myself, I eat all the time. Even before I was pregnant I ate like a horse, im not the kind of person to starve myself or have an eating disorder. 

I do agree that I need to see a doctor because I do suffer from depression from time to time, it runs in my family. I realize ive posted a lot of negative threads about my body, but that shouldn't bother anybody? :( I felt comfortable coming on here and having girls to talk to about these things because I figured everybody whos been pregnant would understand where im coming from. Do I take it to an extreme with some of the things I say? I'm sure I do every now and then, but im also an extremely emotional person at this time in my life so I say a lot of things that might sound kind of stupid. 

Ive always been the kind of person whos been tough on myself about weight for a lot of reasons. I'm not going to go off and start a whole "poor me thing" because I don't want to come off as that kind of person...although it seems like I already have. Anyways, I was just shocked to see all this. This is the last place where I thought id see comments like that from everyone. I may complain a lot, but Ive never said mean things about anybody on here, so I don't think I really deserved to be attacked for my posts. I especially don't think I deserved for somebody to say they feel bad for my child. I already worry about being a good enough mother when hes born, thats something that I really didn't need to hear. Im trying the best I can to grow up before hes born so I can be the best mother to him. Ill just stop posting for a while I assume, I didn't really want to upset anybody or give people a bad impression of myself. So...sorry.


----------



## Mimiso

bun-in-oven said:


> Mimiso said:
> 
> 
> I also have piles and damn are they uncomfortable. How are you supposed to do this perineum massage then, I just cant see myself doing it
> 
> Bun and Cleck , yep have heard that redheads are really fiery - wouldnt mind some of that right now as my OH is driving me mad. He's been hooked to the telly since he got in at 5pm and hasnt even bothered to play with the children, probably enjoying playing with himself more lol
> 
> This place is way too addictive, need to wean myself off. My daily routine involves checking bnb, facebook, bnb etc etc. You ladies are fab xx
> 
> me niether! my piles are driving me cookoo at the moment!!, yes us redheads can be a tad over the top! you want to grab some of the hormones and have a good old moan!! but my OH just says "hormonal again" and if it aint that its "time of the month?".
> 
> !* i love it!!!*Click to expand...

*it is addictive on here before i joined i was in bed at 9 everynight!! look at me now!! nearly 12! but ts just soooo nice to talk to real women!! about real stuff!! like constantly being on loose women*

Rofl at in bed by 9 before bnb. That is just like me, when I found this forum I couldnt believe how friendly and well run it is. I adore it, well as you can see was up till about midnight too on bnb and am already back on it. 

Yep I feel the same, my OH blames everything on the hormones and it drives me up the wall because yes sometimes it is hormones but not all the time. Once I have given birth he will be 'time of the month' - 'sighs'


----------



## Vici

Mimiso said:


> Vici - sorry you are feeling pants at the moment. I hope you will be able to get some much needed sleep. I have been up since 4:30 myself, slept in the kids room as OH was snoring that badly. I've now had my bath and am ready to go and buy my LO's cot....Yes you heard right, I am being induced tomorrow and still dont have a cot.

Thank you, i did doze a bit! The sickness just wouldn't let me go back to sleep :( I feel abit better now altho i'm guessing i'll be pretty shattered later :) O wow, tomorrow, but :rofl: at no cot. Was the induction unexpected hence thinking you had time left? :D

Heidi, wow you look soooo comfy, I don't think i can myself that comfy anymore :D

One thing I will say to anyone on any forum - poeple will judge you whether you like it or not! If you don't want to hear things then a forum really isn't for you. Its about people being able to express their own opinions whether you or we or anyone else likes it or not! :thumbup:


----------



## kimfrye661

People's opinions are fine, but theres a difference between giving your opinion and being completely rude about it. Some of the things that were said were kind of unnecessary. I wouldn't have been offended if it was something like, "oh that girl complains alot, its annoying". But going off on a huge rant about how i have an eating disorder, im going to be a bad mom, im selfish, and someone wanting to "punch me" is ridiculous. I guess I could understand if I was being a bitch to people on here or starting drama, but it was threads about me being upset about the unexpected changes in my body....:/


----------



## Vici

Well as has been said, one of our lovely ladies has just lost her LO, so I think thats why putting things in perspective is needed. Thats all I'm going to say on the matter now :) Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Vici said:


> Well as has been said, one of our lovely ladies has just lost her LO, so I think thats why putting things in perspective is needed. Thats all I'm going to say on the matter now :) Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :)

I'm sure everyone on every side of an issue wants to "put things in perspective". 

Also, this might be "about people being able to express their opinions", but I have a lot of opinions that I keep to myself because I know how incredibly offensive they would be and I don't intend to hurt anyone. That's courtesy. (Of course, there is the exception where I'll state an offensive opinion, if my opinion is about those who are themselves being rude, offensive, mean-hearted, harsh, etc.)


I really don't think it's fair to use those poor women's experiences of losing their children just to criticize someone. She didn't come here to talk about how she felt INTENDING to offend those women (unlike some of the women here made statements about her that could_ only_ be taken as intentionally hurtful). 

And, _most_ of the things that people on this forum complain about are "trivial", especially when placed next to something as tragic as that.


----------



## Vici

ANYWAY!! 

Morning to all my lovely August mummies, hope you are all well this morning and enjoying the start to your weekend :D

I'm just trying to fix the soundcard on my PC. Since having it all rebuilt the sound has gone, d'oh!! Been to the PC man and he has given me lots of instructions to follow, wish me luck :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Good luck Vici!! My PC has been a bit weird lately too... I think I need to do some clearing up on it, I have files scattered EVERYWHERE right now :rofl:

As for the whole perineal massage thing, MJ, I have done it twice LOL will that help?! At our antenatal classes the midwife said to use olive oil and two fingers and stretch the fingers apart dwon there... It is reeeeally awkward, I find it hard enough to reach with one hand, I don't think I could get two thumbs up there :rofl: But you're right, MJ, it is kinda sore to do it (and like you I guess that's to do with no :sex: for so long, eeeek have I healed up down there?! I am SO gonna rip aren't I?! :rofl: eeeep!!!)

But I figured meh, if I rip then I rip! There's stuff written in my notes about higher risk of tearing due to EDS and they have to be really careful if they need to use Ventouse or forceps. But whatever, loads of women tear, it will heal!! Though I don't fancy having that first wee afterwards... ouchie!


----------



## Vici

It didn't work, lol. The settings he told me to change were already as they should be!! He said its coz i have an external sound card?!!!? so i'm to take it in on Monday and he'll sort it for me :D

I've not done the massage either, think OH would have to do it and i struggle to reach now :rofl:

Shadow - where did you hire your tens from? i've been looking online as my local chemist is pretty expensive and theres so many different ones :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Hi Vici and Shadow! It's so so so so weird to be home on a Saturday! I should be on my way to work now. :happydance: We just had bacon and eggs to celebrate. :D (I've had to alter my breakfast lately to reduce the amount of carbs because I was having a blood sugar reaction, only in the morning, and I felt faint and my heart would race, so I figured I'd keep the oats for later in the day and have eggs instead).

I decided to buy my TENS, I got it from eBay for £29.95, it's a new pregnancy TENS, and I figured I could sell it after. My hospital rents them for £27.50, £20 of which is a returnable security deposit and the rest is for a new set of pads, which is cheap but there was no guarantee I'd get one. So this way was cheaper than renting elsewhere, since I can get a chunk of the ££ back after.

Haven't tried it out yet, guess I should, but I don't have pain that I can test it on. Only my pelvic pain and I have no idea how I'd wire myself up for that :rofl:


----------



## tmr1234

hiy ladys i hired my tens from sansbrys £14.44 for 6weeks cnt wait to try it and the way i feel today dnt think it will be long.

i tore bad with my son but it wasnt to bad heald with in a wk an the 1st wee as long as u drink loads is ok it dnt hurt its the 1st poo OMG now that hurts


----------



## Vici

Ooo, thanks MJ, i'll give that a look coz most are that (or thereabouts) to hire :) Do you have a link to yours? Does anyone know if the different makes make that much difference?

I went to the cafe with DF this morning and had sausage, bacon and beans, was lush after being sick early this morning as I was hank marvin :D


----------



## ShadowRat

I bought my TENs too guys :happydance: I forced OH to take me to the Lloyd's Pharmacy round the corner in the rain yesterday (to the tune of "why haven't you done this sooner? Do you REALLY need it RIGHT NOW?!" :rofl: )
Anyway, I got to the pharmacy and asked if they sold TENs machines, the woman said "Err... no" and I asked if they hired them out and she said "No, sorry!" and then proceeded to come around the counter and show me a massive shelf of the things!!! She said "well, we have these...." LOL they had every make and colour of TENs machines you could imagine sat right there! Weird lady... But she kept saying "oh, but they are so expensive, you should probably ask your midwife to lend you one, they can do that you know" lol
Once she had buggered off and left me to look at the TENs massive selection, I saw a really cool looking one (just Lloyd's' own brand but really spangly and funky hehe) which was £29.99 so I mmmed and ahhhed and in the end decided to go for it hehe

Like you MJ I figure ~I can sell it on ebay afterwards if need be! BUt I don't think I will be doing that, cos even though it is a "labour" one, I can see that there's no reason not to use it afterwards for my other aches and pains and I think it will be really useful :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh tmr you're about to pop aren't you honey?!? How exciting!! You've posted lots lately about feeling like it is close now, and you've done this all before so it figures that you'd know how it feels at the very end!! Oooooh Lucas may be here sooon!!

And Mimi, how are you feeling today sweetie?!? Little lady will be on her way here TOMORROW!!!! OMG.... It's getting scary girls!


----------



## Vici

Thats where i looked Shadow, but they are £29 to hire for 30 days. How stupid when you can buy one in the same place for 99p more!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici, not sure about the best make/model, but I have to say that the Lloyd's own one that I have seems very good. Looks like it will be dead easy to use during labour too, they've thought of everything to make it quick and easy once you've set it up for the first time. It's really adjustable too which I can already see will be really great, I only used it on about half power yesterday but I can see that when contractions are thick and fast I'd happily crank up the juice to full power!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

This is mine :)

https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/wcsstore/LloydsPharmacyScripts/images/catalog/EH/7454705_l.jpg


----------



## Vici

Don't suppose you could paste me the power figures for it could you hun? They don't have them on their website? Pretty please? :D :hugs::flower:


----------



## ShadowRat

Cute and pink, huh?! LOL a bit vaginal, perhaps.... :shock:


----------



## ShadowRat

Sure! What are the power figures?!


----------



## Mary Jo

Vici, the eBay user I got the TENS from is tenspainrelief - it's an eBay shop. :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm let's see... we have "PULSE RATE" setting that goes from 2 - 120 Hz
... "PULSE WIDTH" goes from 40 - 250 micro seconds ("mew" s - does that mean micro seconds?!)

Erm... what else can I tell you?


----------



## Mary Jo

oh and Vici, this is the model I got :D


----------



## Vici

ShadowRat said:


> Sure! What are the power figures?!

The equivelant to these?.....

Technical Specifications


Power - 2 alkaline batteries 1.5v AA (LR6)
Output - Max 130 mA across 500Ohm load
Pulse Width - 50&#956;S to 250&#956;S adjustable 10&#956;S steps
Pulse rate - 1Hz to 150Hz
Modes - Constant, Burst I, Burst II, Modulation I, Modulation II
Waveforms - Symmetric Bi-phasic rectangular, Asymmetric Bi-phasic rectangular, Monophasic rectangular
Treatment timer - Continuous 15, 30, 45, 60, 90 minutes
Dimensions - 95mm (158mm open) x 68mm x 28mm
Weight - 160g inc batteries 



Mary Jo said:


> Vici, the eBay user I got the TENS from is tenspainrelief - it's an eBay shop. :D

Thanks hun, i'll take a look :)


----------



## Vici

Just realised MJ, thats the one i'm looking at now :)


----------



## Mary Jo

I can recommend that eBay shop for service anyway, I called to pay by debit card as I didn't have anything in my PayPal, and they posted it that day and I got it next morning. :)


----------



## Vici

Blimy, thats good, I was abit worried about hiring as 3 weeks before my duedate "may" not be enough. Deffo gonna buy me thinks :D One thing did make me laugh about that sellers feedback - "Delivered quickly although dead spider in storage wallet which wasnt pleasant" like they put a dead spider in, just to frwak her out :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

wow ive had to read ALOT!!!!ive forgotten how many pages!!!

but i didnt realise how many of you were ginger!! and Cleck...ur so right, u n ur OH look related.....but u do make a gorgeous couple!!! soo cute!!

the gal from girls aloud is very pale with ginger hair...and she got branded 'the ugly one' when in fact i think shes nicer looking than some of the others who are tanned up to the eyeballs!!

and as for the exciting thing of not knowing what bubs will look like....im hoping this little miss comes out looking abit like my son.......they day he was born i gave him the nickname....sonic the hedgehog for the obvious reason!!:
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/kai01.jpg

he was born with this spiky do!!!! its gotten alot lighter over the years:

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/kaiprophoto.jpg
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/kai1564.jpg

hes 3 now and its still dark...but nowhere near dark as when he was born!!!
it would look odd if this one came out bald!!! :rofl:

i cant believe we will have some more mummies VERY soon......like 2MORO!!!

wheres Sam gone? i hope she comes back and thats she ok....ive been following her story!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

Vici said:


> One thing did make me laugh about that sellers feedback - "Delivered quickly although dead spider in storage wallet which wasnt pleasant" like they put a dead spider in, just to frwak her out :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:
brilliant!!!! i bet she shit it!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Vici

Nutty, your little boy is just gorgeous, bless his little heart :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> Sure! What are the power figures?!
> 
> The equivelant to these?.....
> 
> Technical Specifications
> 
> 
> Power - 2 alkaline batteries 1.5v AA (LR6)
> Output - Max 130 mA across 500Ohm load
> Pulse Width - 50&#956;S to 250&#956;S adjustable 10&#956;S steps
> Pulse rate - 1Hz to 150Hz
> Modes - Constant, Burst I, Burst II, Modulation I, Modulation II
> Waveforms - Symmetric Bi-phasic rectangular, Asymmetric Bi-phasic rectangular, Monophasic rectangular
> Treatment timer - Continuous 15, 30, 45, 60, 90 minutes
> Dimensions - 95mm (158mm open) x 68mm x 28mm
> Weight - 160g inc batteriesClick to expand...

Ok... We have:

SPECIFICATION:

Channels...Dual Channels
Waveform...biphase rectangle pulse
Modes...C (continuous mode) and B (burst mode)
Output voltage...90V (open circuit)
Output intensity...0-70 mA (500 ohms load)
pulse rate...2~120Hz
pulse width...40~250 (mew)s (don't have a mew key!! lol)
burst mode...2 bursts per second and one burst consists of 8 pulses
Power source...9V Battery (MN1604)
Unit size...90mm x 64mm x 33.5mm
Weight...118.9g (including battery)


PHEW!!! lol hope it helps :winkwink: xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I was really unsure about getting a TENS in the first place, mostly because my gran used to have one for her bad back and never got much relief from it. But the midwife at the antenatal classes was positive about them and I did some reading online and figured it was worth a shot. Even if it's no use in later labour, if it can help in the beginning then it's worth a few quid, IMO.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh YAY for more Kai pictures!!! I actually searched the thread a while ago Nutty to find the other pics you posted of Kai to show my OH how gorgeous he is!! LOL It'd be so cool if his little sis came out looking something like that, you will have TWO stunning kids!!! But then, of course, Kai looks like his mummy :winkwink:


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> One thing did make me laugh about that sellers feedback - "Delivered quickly although dead spider in storage wallet which wasnt pleasant" like they put a dead spider in, just to frwak her out :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> brilliant!!!! i bet she shit it!!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: 

Oh god, that has reminded me of one time when OH and I went shopping at Tesco and when we went to pay, we got the mushrooms out of the trolley and there was a LIVE spider inside the cellophane wrapping with the mushrooms!!!! :shock: I showed the checkout girl and said "erm, I didn't order this... Can I change it?!" and she SHRIEKED and freaked out and wouldn't touch the packet of mushrooms!!!! LOLOL That was weird. Now whenever we get mushrooms I always check for spiders :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:( I hope Sam is ok too... I don't want her to leave :cry:


----------



## Vici

Shadow - thanks hun, you're a diamond, i'll get DF to look at them when he comes in :D 

MJ - I figured the same. My sis said she didn't get much from it, whereas my cousin only used that for her whole labour. Def worth a shot IMO :)


----------



## Vici

ShadowRat said:


> Oh god, that has reminded me of one time when OH and I went shopping at Tesco and when we went to pay, we got the mushrooms out of the trolley and there was a LIVE spider inside the cellophane wrapping with the mushrooms!!!! :shock: I showed the checkout girl and said "erm, I didn't order this... Can I change it?!" and she SHRIEKED and freaked out and wouldn't touch the packet of mushrooms!!!! LOLOL That was weird. Now whenever we get mushrooms I always check for spiders :rofl:

:rofl: 



ShadowRat said:


> :( I hope Sam is ok too... I don't want her to leave :cry:

Me too, I miss Sam :(


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm, you girls talking about eggs and stuff earlier has put the idea into my head, so I am off to make some scrambled eggs for my "second breakfast" *looks at the time* oh... Brunch?! Hehehe


----------



## nuttymummy

:rofl: everyone says Kai looks like me (and my bro) but im definitely NOT stunning :rofl:

i worked at a reptile shop......and a customer brought in a tarantula shed......now for those who dont know, when tarantulas shed their skin, they leave and EXACT replica of themselves.....its not see through, it looks like a complete spider. and he brought it in a small white paper bag (like a sweet bag).
My OH came to visit me at work one dinner time and i gave him the packet (bearing in mind he is a total SWEET FIEND and DETESTS SPIDERS :rofl:..)
his face lit up thinking i had bought him some sweets and when he opened the bag he shreiked like a little girl...threw the bag across the shop and locked himself in the back room :rofl: Cruel???? YES...but SOOOOO funny!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

aw, Nutty, your little boy is just gorgeous! :D and he was a beautiful baby.

Sam, I hope you're ok... thinking of you a lot :hug:

we're off to Bluewater now (shopping centre/mall), making the most of my first Saturday free in London since last August!! I know it'll be busy and OH doesn't *really* want to go, but tough luck! I don't even know what we're going for, there's not much we need for baby now; well, I need another nightie for hospital but that's all. 

heh, the spider stories made me laugh - I am not so squeamish about things like that (well, I guess I would be for a spider) but OH is terrible. He's very very very fussy about food that might be even slightly on the turn (for example, I was pretty upset to find, when I went to cook us some pasta for dinner last night, that he'd thrown the four or five mushrooms that were in the fridge in the bin because he thought they were bad. They were NOT bad, I only got them 2 days before! So I had to go out and buy more - because I love mushrooms - and this after already spending £100 at Sainsbury's earlier in the day! I didn't think we needed mushrooms then!). Anyway, once I was eating salad - it was spinach mostly - and I saw something odd on the plate and asked what he thought it was. He was convinced it was a worm, or rather, half of a very tiny worm. I didn't think so, but after that he became obsessed about me checking each leaf of spinach, front and back, every time. This is washed bags of spinach. I've had to humour him and agree, "yes, every leaf, front AND back" before giving him any. (I don't check, other than casting a general eye... :rofl: )


----------



## Vici

nuttymummy said:


> i worked at a reptile shop......and a customer brought in a tarantula shed......now for those who dont know, when tarantulas shed their skin, they leave and EXACT replica of themselves.....its not see through, it looks like a complete spider. and he brought it in a small white paper bag (like a sweet bag).
> My OH came to visit me at work one dinner time and i gave him the packet (bearing in mind he is a total SWEET FIEND and DETESTS SPIDERS :rofl:..)
> his face lit up thinking i had bought him some sweets and when he opened the bag he shreiked like a little girl...threw the bag across the shop and locked himself in the back room :rofl: Cruel???? YES...but SOOOOO funny!!!! :rofl:


That is so so cruel, but O so funny :D 

Have fun MJ :D


----------



## nuttymummy

OMG mary jo....that is me about food!!! i drive everyone mad with it :rofl: i throw stuff away ALL the time!!!!

but i was right to check once when we were out for a pub lunch and i was inspecting a little custard filled eclair....everyone sighed n said...LOOK ITS FINE!!! so i took a tiny bite....AND IT WAS GREEN MOULDY INSIDE N TASTED AWFUL!!!! after that i was like....seee seee i knew it wasnt right!!! we got our money back too!!


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> ...so i took a tiny bite....AND IT WAS GREEN MOULDY INSIDE N TASTED AWFUL!!!! after that i was like....seee seee i knew it wasnt right!!! we got our money back too!!

:sick: omg that would've totally freaked me out...

I used to be SO scared of spiders (still dont like them, but not this bad...) and after watching just one scene of Arachnophobia (oooops) I couldn't eat cereal for aaages cos I was so sure that as I poured the dry cereal into my bowl I'd miss a spider, and end up eating it!!! When I finally allowed myself to start eating cereal again, I would meticulously check the dry stuff as I sloooowly poured it into the bowl, and I couldn't take my eyes off the bowl until the milk was in and I was shovelling it into my face just in case a spider might crawl in when I wasn't looking!!! :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

Have a great time MJ! I wish I had my EPIOC already, shopping would be soooo much easier and I haven't gone "proper" shopping in ages!! I miss it!


----------



## ShadowRat

(mmmm, my scrambled eggs were SO good!)


----------



## nuttymummy

lol thats film is so funny shadow!!! the giant spider on the end attacking him was so unreal :rofl: 
i absolutely LOVE horror films...im slightly obsessed by them ha ha...OH hates them!


----------



## ShadowRat

lol Nutty, I only ever watched the scene with the popcorn and the old couple, I think it must've been on in the background or something!! I think I was pretty young too, so it stuck in my head and the popcorn bowl became a cereal bowl :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh lol I made a little video of our dog Ben and my brother's dog Rosie cavorting around the house yesterday and I uploaded it to youtube! I've never uploaded anything there before, but they are pretty sweet when they flirt so I thought I'd share... Let's see if this works...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjgXnNU6ME4


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh yay it worked! :happydance: hehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

*whistles to self* I'm sure there should be far more important things I should be doing than sitting on here all day!! *sigh*


----------



## xarxa

Am i the only one whose never had braxton hicks? Im starting to feel im not normal.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh I doubt it Xarxa! Lots of people get them and don't notice at all. I'm one of the ones who gets them reeeeally strong, alllll the time lol but I don't think you're "not normal" by any means!


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning girls. 

I just wanted you to know that Sam Pm'd me and I want you to all know that she is okay and so is Elinor.:) Sam I hope you don't mind me posting this I just know that everyone cares about you hun. x x x

She's just kinda staying away for now, I won't go into detail b/c she never gave me permission to talk about what we talked about. But they are both healthy and doing okay.:)!


----------



## Gabrielle

So I couldnt sleep all night, i've had TONS of pressure on my tummy and vaginal area. It hurts sooooo bad!!! UGH. 

How is everyone? TMR...when are you due?

Miniso~wow Tomorrow bubs will be in your arms?!?!?! Exciting!!!!:)

ANd girls..I'm from US.....what's a TENS machine...like a heating pad? hehe forgive me.

Anyone text buddies with Laura(smith3779)


----------



## ShadowRat

Gabs, not sure about Laura :( It's Smith87999 isn't it? Not sure what the numbers mean hehe... But you're right, we've not heard from her in a while, I do hope she is ok. Maybe she is just busy with her boys or laying low feeling a bit poorly? I will check out her FB status now...


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, and a TENs machine is a little device that sends electric currents to your nerves and helps to fight pain. It stimulates your brain to make endorphins to fight the pain.

Sorry you didn't sleep hun! :( That's bad... Hope you can have a very restful day today! :hugs2:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm well Laura's FB status says ...



> Laura Rainey Smith Has another fabulous weekend with friends and family ahead... What a fun and busy summer this has been.....:) on Thursday

...so maybe she is having a busy weekend with her family? Hope so :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks for checking, i totally forgot to check FB..hehe

I know her sister getting married so they are out of town. I just figured after her ob appt on Thursday she'd would have come back to update! I'm sure she's fine then.......:)


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: I see you reading in here, Mimi!! Are you excited/nervous about tomorrow?!? xx


----------



## Mimiso

Hi girls, Shadow hun, I still dont believe that tomorrow is the day....have just bought the cot today and OH has been forced to assemble it immediately. How have you been


----------



## elly75

Gabrielle, thank you very much for the update on Sam and Elinor. I will keep them in my thoughts. Thanks as well for bringing up the TENS question as I wasn't too sure what it was either.

Shadow, thanks for the explanation!

We had a bit of a scare yesterday when at the doctor's office as he had a bit of a time trying to find baby's HB but eventually found it. Apparently it was very noisy in that area yesterday as he had to bring down the volume level on the doppler thing. 

Mimi, hope everything goes well tomorrow and I bet you're really excited! :)


----------



## nuttymummy

xarxa said:


> Am i the only one whose never had braxton hicks? Im starting to feel im not normal.

hiya, i never had them with my son, and havnt had any through this pregnancy either....or thats what i thought!!!!

i was on the movement monitor on thursday and she said...have u been feeling these pains?? i said no.....she said youve been having braxton hicks the whole time.....and i never felt a thing!!!! so i always thought id never had them...when i actually have! its probably the same for you too hun xxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Wow. So after reading all of that haha.

Uhm-Kim-I will just say this, if I mistook your all of your posts, I apologize. I was just stating my personal opinion. When I claimed I would "Donkey Kick" you, I say that to everyone, my mother included, it's just a phrase I say. Don't take offense to anything I say, seriously. I am sorry if you have had body issues in the past and if you are still currently struggling with them. I am sure that is nothing fun to deal with and I wouldn't know because I have never been there. I will keep my personal opinions to myself now, I just didn't think it would have been that big of a deal if my hormonal 9 month pregnant self went into my little August Mommy Club and posted a reply to what someone else said. :shrug:
I will be the first one though to say I have also said something first when i see a post that is constant complaining. Not just about you, about anyone. I do not know you personally and I never claimed to, that is why I said if the words I wrote hurt you, I am sorry. My goal is not to hurt anyones feelings. I am not that type of person. & W4B- I understand you did not agree with what was posted & sorry for that. I think this should be dropped though, it's seriously getting pathetic with it getting dropped and then all the sudden its brought up again. People said sorry...leave it at that :hugs:

ANNNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYWAYYYYYYYYYYYYY:

Nutty: Kai is SO adorable, oh my gosh, look at that hair haha. :D :cloud9: Makes me want to steal him.

Mim: That is soooo exciting. I would just be on the edge of my seat all day today haha, good luck honey!

Elly: Glad everything went well at the clinic, that is always scary when that happens! :hugs:

I am also glad that everything is okay with Sam and Ell. I will be thinking of them as well :hugs:

Shadow: Thanks for the info on tens, I always wondered what it was :D I could not use one, I am scared haha.

Good luck Vici with all the computer mumbo-jumbo :D Always a pain


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh Elly I hate moments like that! Glad they found the HB though! 

Mimi LOL @ getting the cot set up! Do you have a moses basket for your girlie? How long do you think you'll be staying in after she's born? Have you packet and repacked and re-repacked your hospital bag?! LOL I'm sure that's what I will be doing (next week probably!!! Eeeeek so close for me too!!!)

I am soooo bored today girls :( I know that next week will be all go, and my and OH's families will be arriving and stuff and it will all get exciting, but right now *snore* I'm just so bored!!
I did embellish some cheap baby vests a while ago though and have just taken photos so will upload those in here in a sec to keep myself occupied! lol that means you all have to look at them I'm afraid :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

We would LOVE to look at them dear haha. I know I am really bored as well.


----------



## ShadowRat

HeidiLSparks said:


> ...I think this should be dropped though, it's seriously getting pathetic with it getting dropped and then all the sudden its brought up again. People said sorry...leave it at that :hugs:

:thumbup:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh yay Heidi, thanks!! I will upload the pics now hehehe

We need some sort of boredom-killer for these last weeks/days!! Suggestions girls? LOL I feel like I've been sat on here all day waiting for you all to come online! :rofl: I'm so sad :blush:


----------



## Mimiso

Shadow: Good on you for getting the Tens machine and I couldnt get over the lady in Lloyds saying they didnt sell them only to take you to where they were all stacked. Nice pic of the Tens Machine, all 'nice and vaginal'. When are you getting your EPIOC

Vici: Yes baby about to pop and no real reason for not having bought a cot yet apart from sheer laziness and being disorganised. I've just got in from getting the cot a minute ago and DH is just assembling it now

Mary-Jo: Lol at wiring your pelvis up with the TENS

Nutty: Your little man is so adorable. You had me rofl at putting the spider in the sweet bag. Total genius

Gabs: Thanks, yep bubs will be me either tomorrow or Monday. It feels really surreal. Thanks for updating about Sam


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha, I feel like I dont get up early enough. I get up at 7 to 9 am here and there is 3 or 6 new pages every morning haha its like, I need to set an alarm for 4 am to keep up with you woman!


----------



## Pippin

Hi Girls, *Smith* is away for the weekend. Her husband is marrying his sister, remember that funny conversation we had. He must be able to marry people.


----------



## Pippin

Oh and I'm 30 tomorrow!!! :yipee: Feeling okay about it really like I'm reaching the best time of my life with little one on the way. pray for nice weather for me as we are having friends over for a BBQ.


----------



## Mimiso

Shadow, there is an issue about the hospital bag as so far it only has Mimi's clothes and I still need to put my stuff in there. So far I only have my two nighties in there, pads etc so just some change of clothes. I bought myself some nursing bras today, a whole whopping size 36G, isnt that incredible. I have gone up from 34E to a G cup.....

I do have a moses basket I got from my cousin so I can at least use that in the living room, have you got one or are you intending to get one. We are supposed to be moving house too so my OH will have to disassemble the cot in about two weeks and put it up again as the people renovating the house we are moving too have been moving at snail's pace. They started work in May but are still messing about so tomorrow I am going to ask them to stop the project and get other people in who have been recommended by my dad.

Well you are talking about boredom Shadow, how about perineal massage rofl to keep you busy. I am surely not trying that as most importantly have no idea where this perineum is supposed to be.............


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Heidi :blush: Sorry, I get so impatient waiting for you all to get on here!!! LOL 
I had MJ and Vici to keep me company this morning though, but MJ has gone off shopping *jealous!* hehehe

Mimi, they said not to expect the EPIOC before 8 weeks from their assessment, but we are tentatively hopeful that it might be sooner, as things tend to go that way for us for some reason! But a few weeks at least I'd say :) I can manage till then, just so glad to know it is definitely coming :dance:

Right, so you asked for it (well, Heidi did, anyway!!) here's some pic overload of the little embellishments I did on the cheap vests I got at Matalan!

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_2036.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_2041.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_2046.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_2047.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_2048.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_2053.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_2057.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_2058.jpg

LOL... I'm not MASSIVELY proud of them, I've never done anything like it before (especially the stitched writing) so I was sort of learning as I went. But they came out OK I think, and it was fun to do a bit of extra stuff rather than just leave them plain :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh yes, of course Pips, you're quite right. I remmeber the funny convo now lol marrying his sister hehehe! She will be touched that you were worried I'm sure, Gabs :winkwink: glad to know why she has been away though :)

Mimi, yea, we have moses basket in our bedroom :) lol @ Little Mimi's clothes taking up the whole bag so far! At our antenatal classes the midwife advised a totally separate bag for baby, maybe you could do that?! I can't WAIT to see pictures of your little one, you'd better get on here so soon after she's born LOL hehehe :winkwink:


----------



## Mimiso

Thanks Heidi, I am sure I will be on the edge of my seat with pain that is, tomorrow evening. I am sure once I see my cot up it will hit home. I am just so surprised with myself this time with baby number three that I am so laid back, maybe it's because I wanted a girl so much that now it's happened I just cant believe it. Mind you I will be happy with whatever sex I get


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> Oh and I'm 30 tomorrow!!! :yipee: Feeling okay about it really like I'm reaching the best time of my life with little one on the way. pray for nice weather for me as we are having friends over for a BBQ.

!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :bunny: :bunny: :cake: :bunny: :bunny: :wohoo: :yipee: !!!

That's so cool Pips!!! I hope you have an awesome birthday :D :D Your last birthday NOT as a mummy!! :shock: 

:kiss:


----------



## Mimiso

Shadow, those vests are adorable. Maybe you should make more Cubs ones so that we can all buy them since we will be members of Lion Cubs. You have a true gift there, really cute.

Will have to check if there is wireless at the hospital as I cant even begin to imagine a night without checking out BnB. If there is then my laptop will just be as essential an item as baby clothes lol. I will certainly load pics up asap. Yep you girls are getting me excited now, yippeee


----------



## Pippin

Thanks *Shadow* :hugs:

*Mimiso* the 19th July is a good day to have a baby on good luck :winkwink: lots of good people born that day :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Hey, I'm back from Bluewater! We actually had a nice time, OH was very well-behaved :rofl: - I was unsure how he'd be as he's never been there and to go on a Saturday might have been not one of my better decisions, but the traffic was ok and it only took about 25 mins to get there (it's in Kent), and then once we were there he actually was keener than I was to go in baby clothes shops, etc, and choose things for AE! We ended up buying a few things from Baby Gap, 2 t-shirts and a sweet little bodysuit... I'll take pics! And some stuff from Boots, some Weleda (natural) body wash and some sensitive skin baby wipes (I have made some reusable wipes and will make more, but OH wants to have some available and I agreed, it's not something I want to make a huge habit out of though!)

So we had a nice time, coffee in Starbucks and then doughnuts at Krispy Kreme :D AND he even said he'd go back there for shopping again, there were loads of nice shops that he liked... so this is a major result, as once he gets an idea in his head (a negative one) it's damn near impossible to shift it.

:D

OK, I take pics of the little cute tops...


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I LOVE those Shadow!!!!!! :D Super cute.

Glad you had fun MJ. :D

How exciting Pip :D :D :D :D


----------



## Mary Jo

ok, OH actually chose this, hope he's not a Virgo now! (it's 0-3 months)
little Leo!
close up

and we each chose one of these (in 3-6 months):
mummy's choice
daddy's choice


----------



## Mary Jo

wooo Shadow, those bodysuits are super cute!!! honestly, you should be selling them, they're so so nice :D


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Those are sooo cute :D


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hello Ladies!
Hope everyone is feeling good today/or had a good day for those who have already lived through Saturday! :hi:

I had my U/S yesterday. Gabby, believe it or not I am right there with you with my baby's weight. I will be 34 weeks on Monday, and Joey's estimated weight was 5lbs. 13 oz! I do not have to go in for another growth scan because they said he was growing just fine! :rofl: At the beginning of my pregnancy my Dr. told me that they don't typically allow women with hypertension to go beyond 40 weeks, and sometimes 39 weeks. My BP has been stable, but now my worry is delivering a HUGE baby! I'm going to talk to my Dr. on Monday (she was not there at the U/S) about what her thoughts are on delivery, and my rapidly growing baby. If at all possible I would like to avoid a c-section! So, we shall see what she says. Otherwise, my pregnancy is just taking it's course as both mom and baby are healthy.

I had my 2nd baby shower last night with friends. It was lots of fun, went out for dinner and then went back to a friend's house for desserts and presents. The girls made 4 different types of dessert! Needless to say I felt like a wasn't going to have to eat today, but of course I woke up hungry! :icecream: They also got me a lot of nice things. I felt truely blessed!

Pippin- Happy Birthday!
Heidi- You look great! How are you feeling?
Shadow-those vests are very cute! I like the monkey the best (that's my favorite animal) :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww MJ those clothes are sooo cute :D I'm so glad you had a good day, and that OH was on good behaviour- I know just what you mean about getting the negative ideas in their heads and not being able to shift them, so it's cool that he had a positive experience!! LOL we are like mothers already with our OHs and their "ways" lol

Hehe thanks for the sweet comments on my little projects guys :blush: I am a perfectionist I think, but I'm not 100% happy with them. I might try to get better though and then maybe consider selling some on Etsy perhaps? Not sure, we'll see how much time I have for craftiness once Vincent is born eh?! 

I've spent the last little while making more colourful origami stars for the nursery :happydance: They are actually pretty sweet, I think they'll look rather cool hanging from the ceiling in there! But each one takes aaaages to make...


----------



## ShadowRat

dimplesmagee said:


> Shadow-those vests are very cute! I like the monkey the best (that's my favorite animal) :)

:dance: I like the monkey best, too! Monkey is OH's favourite animal (and favourite word! I think he'll be really chuffed if "monkey" turns out to be Vince's first word!! And it might, actually, cos his very first teddy that was bought just for him is a Monkey we've affectionately nicknamed "monkey" !!!)


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh yes, Heidi, I forgot to say but I love that pic of you "flumped" on the sofa!! Soooo cute! You look gorgeous pregnant, it really suits you hun :winkwink: But I just adore that photo, it's so sweet :D


----------



## cleckner04

Morning all!! :wave: I'm avoiding all the other pages because I know what they are going to say and I'm just not dealing with drama today. I already had enough of that in my PM box this morning. :dohh:

Sooo all I've seen is Shadow's SUPER cute onesies. Check! Mimiso is getting to hold her little baby soon! Check! Heidi, still have the roids? Check! :haha:

I woke up this morning and thought Oh my freaking goodness I am full term today. I know you girls have already gotten there but today is MY day. :rofl: I honestly never thought I would make it to this point. :cry: I still have my doubts about if this is all real or not. But every day is a step closer right?! You all have your dates pretty much figured out which is cool cause you can pretty much plan it. I am playing the waiting game. I'm to the point that if DH isn't there, I know I can do it anyways because once my daughter is here, I'll never have to be alone again. :cloud9:


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, AE's first toy was also a monkey - a teeny one my mum bought him. I want to get him a biggish one as well - I got one for my first godson, who is now 10, when he was born and he loved it and cuddled it to sleep every night for a long time. The human-like shape of a monkey apparently appeals to babies. My godson named his "Brown Bear" - go figure :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Monkeys are my favorite animals too. Whenever we go to the zoo I make DH sit there with me so I can just watch them. I could sit there for hours.


----------



## cleckner04

Great, I killed the thread.


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Morning all!! :wave: I'm avoiding all the other pages because I know what they are going to say ...

:thumbup: Very good plan honey, there's just no need to go over and over it all :hugs:



cleckner04 said:


> ...and I'm just not dealing with drama today. I already had enough of that in my PM box this morning. :dohh:

:growlmad: :hugs:



cleckner04 said:


> I woke up this morning and thought Oh my freaking goodness I am full term today.

I saw that first thing this morning, that you're full term today, and I smiled for you! Isn't it lovely to feel?? Being so close to having our little ones here!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww LOL no no, not quite dead LOL I have been killing it all day cos I have just been going on and on about random crap!! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Awww LOL no no, not quite dead LOL I have been killing it all day cos I have just been going on and on about random crap!! :rofl:

Good cause my mind is full of random crap today. :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

OMG anyone else's belly feel super heavy?! Last few days my bump feels soo heavy and feels like his gonna drop out!! I am well and truly ready for this to be over ladies x


----------



## xarxa

I just had a huge scare. Suddenly i got these stabbing pains on top of my belly. 

It got abit better but it still hurt when i breath in too deep. (feels alot like when i broke my ribs some years ago) I called the hospital and they said that those kind of pains are usually linked with preeclampsia, but as my bloodpressure was ok on monday it was nothing to worry about. The pain is gone now and she just told me to wait and see and call back if it happens again. That i have nausea today and have barely eaten didnt seem to concern her.

But i still can't relax.


----------



## ShadowRat

rubyrose said:


> OMG anyone else's belly feel super heavy?! Last few days my bump feels soo heavy and feels like his gonna drop out!! I am well and truly ready for this to be over ladies x

YES!!! Yesterday and today I feel like he suddenly weighs about 10 stone or something!!!! I can barely even stand up any more cos he feels soooo heavy and the pressure on my legs is just too much!! Big healthy babies, I guess! :thumbup:


----------



## ShadowRat

xarxa said:


> I just had a huge scare. Suddenly i got these stabbing pains on top of my belly.
> 
> It got abit better but it still hurt when i breath in too deep. (feels alot like when i broke my ribs some years ago) I called the hospital and they said that those kind of pains are usually linked with preeclampsia, but as my bloodpressure was ok on monday it was nothing to worry about. The pain is gone now and she just told me to wait and see and call back if it happens again. That i have nausea today and have barely eaten didnt seem to concern her.
> 
> But i still can't relax.

:shock: Hope it stays away! Eeeep...


----------



## rubyrose

Glad someone is feeling the same lol!! Yes we must just have nice healthy babies, hope not a 10lber tho!! Lol x


----------



## ShadowRat

God, did you have a 10lb er Ruby?? Eeeeks, sounds tricky!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh lol I read "Hope not ANOTHER 10lb er though" LOL


----------



## Vici

Hello my lovely ladies, i'm back :D Been on/off browsing this afternoon but i've mainly been trying to read up on new ponds as ours seems to be developing greeness by the day!! :dohh:

Cleck - morning hun :hugs: Ignore PMs and speak to us xx

MJ - glad you had a lovely shopping day and so glad DH liked it too :D Love your clothes, was that Leo one in GAP? Think I saw it a while back :D

dimplesmagee - glad your scan went well, seems us August mummies are good at breeding bigguns :D

Pippin - Happy Birthday (just in case you're not on tomorrow :cake::icecream::drunk:

Shadow - loving Vincents vests, great job hun :D

Mimi - at our hospital they have tellies above each bed which include internet :happydance: Best of luck tomorrow hun, can't wait to see your piccies :D Glad you got your cot sorted :thumbup:

Gabs - sorry to hear you didn't sleep either, its rubbish isn't it? :( Hope you're not feeling too bad for it now :hugs:

Elly - isn't it just awful, talk about your own heart missing about 6 beats!! Least all is OK, cheeky little hiding baby :hugs:

Heidi - I failed with the PC :dohh: Tis going to the PC doctor on Monday :rofl:

I really should get my arse in gear tomorrow and finalise my hospital bag! I have to take mine in to antenatal on Monday for everyone to see so it has to be right or else i might get told off :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

My DH was 9 lbs some odd oz. when he was born. :shock: I am hoping to goodness that ours doesn't take after daddy in that aspect. And his mom is tiny too. And she did it all natural. There is just no way. haha. 

Xarxa- I hope your okay! :hugs:


----------



## Vici

xarxa - hope you're OK now hun. Any kind of scare is horrible :hugs:

Cleck, DF and his bro were both almost 10lbs and his dad was 12.8lbs :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

12.8 lbs! Oh my!! 

I don't think the vadge would ever be the same again. :rofl:


----------



## xarxa

cleckner & vici -thanx i hope so too.


----------



## rubyrose

Well shadow, i dont exactly have a history of small babies!! I was 9lbs 2 oz, my brother was 8lbs 11oz and so was hubby and his sis was 9lbs!! I dont think my fanjita is in for an easy ride!! LOL!


----------



## cleckner04

I seriously cannot believe most of us will be passing babies through our crotches. I say most because there are a few c-sections out there and I'm sure some of us that wish we could have vaginal will end up having c-sections with the rates being what they are. But how is it even possible to get a baby out of there. It is unreal to me. :rofl: And I've seen it in real life and I still don't believe it. I told my DH that he put her in there, so he should have to push her out. :haha:


----------



## Gabrielle

Wow lots of big babies in here! We were all small and my kids have been TINY ....of course b/c they never fully cook, but omg if i get to even 37 weeks he'll be around 8 lbs...that seems huge. B/c I've never had one over 5lbs! .....I love my tiny babies so having a big one will be werid.

I'm having alot of pressure still today and some bloody discharge, and a few contractions that seem about 10mins apart..its making me very nervous! I'm drinking tons of water and taking my meds.

Xara~ i get that pain too. But my bp has been fine so i doubt i have pre e. But i know it can be related to gall bladder problems too....so if it doesnt go away maybe call and they can do an u/s. I havent mentioned it to the doctor either but it really hurts sometimes. I think its like gall bladder attacks b/c i can barely breath or sit and i get super nauseated. And we have a huge history of gall baldder removals in our family. xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ahhh Gabs, contractions again? Should you call someone hun? Not sure what they told you to do if they started again at this point... Hope you're ok!


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> I seriously cannot believe most of us will be passing babies through our crotches. I say most because there are a few c-sections out there and I'm sure some of us that wish we could have vaginal will end up having c-sections with the rates being what they are. But how is it even possible to get a baby out of there. It is unreal to me. :rofl: And I've seen it in real life and I still don't believe it. I told my DH that he put her in there, so he should have to push her out. :haha:

:rofl: You made me totally laugh out loud Cleck... LOL you're too funny...

I'm sure we'll all figure it out somehow eh?!? :shock:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks hun. Well i'm taking my meds and drinking lots and seeing what happens. if they dont go away then i'll call. Idk what they will do if thy dont stop........

I'm 34 weeks tomorrow and they don't stop labor then.......?!?!?!?!


----------



## ShadowRat

Gabrielle said:


> I'm 34 weeks tomorrow and they don't stop labor then.......?!?!?!?!

:shock:

Maybe Jack thinks it's time?? Let us know how you're doing :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

ShadowRat said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> I'm 34 weeks tomorrow and they don't stop labor then.......?!?!?!?!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Maybe Jack thinks it's time?? Let us know how you're doing :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...


Erm.....I HOPE not!!!!!! I want him to cook for at least 3 more weeks~~!...lol

I'll update, its only been one hour with 6 contractions. If meds going to work thy should kick in anytime now!!! eeks....


----------



## ashnbump

Hey ladies, sorry not been around much, been so so busy to and from the hospital! 

anyway, Kara is doing GREAT! She was weighed on thursday and she now weighs 4lb 10oz, nezt weigh day is Monday, so she could well be almost 5lb!

i think she'll be home soon as she is starting to take her bottles really well now, she can come home once her feeding tube has been out for 48 hours, she has to so this to prove to the dr's and nurses that she can feed without assistance, and so far she;s getting the hang of it!

i thought i'd stick a few new piccies on for you girls to see, and as soon as she's home i'll let you all know (cross your fingers its soon guys lol)

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/Photo125.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/Photo128.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/Photo129.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/Photo132.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/Photo134.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/Photo133.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/Photo138.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/Photo139.jpg

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww276/slimshadyluva/Photo140.jpg

we are so in love with her, she is so amazing lol! if she carries on behaving the way she has been then me and David are very lucky, as she's not a very cryie baby! 

Its definately not put us off anyway, we are even hoping to have another in the near future lol! (we are crazy!)

anyway ladies, i hope you are all well, and my hear goes out to Lisa_33, i cant imagine how you are feeling sweetie, but you are in my thoughts! :hugs:

love to you all - GET POPPING!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

OHHHHH ASH!!! She is SOOOOO gorgeous!!! Thanks so much for sharing those lovely pics: She seems to be growing really well. She is SO beautiful, I can see just why you guys must be head over heels in love with her!!! :happydance: Our first Lion Cub!!! Bless her little heart :D :D Did you by any chance post those pics on Nutty's gallery page too?? Can't wait till we all start filling it with pictures!! :dance:

I hope Kara continues to do so well and can come home very soon!! 

xxxx


----------



## Vici

Keep us updated Gabs :)

Ash, she is just devine, and those pics are fab :D


----------



## FairySam

Oh Kara is just gorgeous! Congratulations! 

I want mine, right now!!! :D


----------



## Mimiso

Gabs, hope the contractions stop soon hun.

Cleckner, lol at being in awe that a baby comes out of our vadge...........I've told my hubby that he needs to save for a designer vadge afterwards as my last one was a massive 9lb 7 and there is no way a vadge can survive several of those births without needing some medical intervention

Heidi & Shadow - cot is in place now....but you are going to love this.....I need a mattress lol..............I thought we would use the old one we had from last time but it is in an awful state so tomorrow is mattress hunting day. Talk about a mad mum hey

Ash - your little madam is just so adorable, I can see why you are already thinking of number 2


----------



## rubyrose

Gorgeous pics ashnbump x


----------



## ShadowRat

Mimiso said:


> ...tomorrow is mattress hunting day. Talk about a mad mum hey

:shock: :rofl: Erm, I think tomorrow is slightly more than "mattress hunting day" !!!! :rofl: Mimi you're nuts hehehe


----------



## ashnbump

Aww thanx guys! :cloud9: i well up with pride when you say such lovely things! 

I've just got back from the hospital now, given her a feed, which she took perfectly! 

Was about to leave and just checking her bum, and omg she poo'd ALLLLLL over her little hospital cot! it was baaaaad lol! :rofl: thats mummy's stinky little princess xxxx

Shadow, I'll get those pics onto Nutty's gallery ASAP, i'm just gonna hop into a nice HOT bath ............ ohhhh yyyeeeaaaahhh!

xxxxx


----------



## Pippin

Ash such lovely photos it's makes me want my baby sooooo badly now so I can look at him like you do at Kara. HUsband is pissing me off as well so it makes me want him even more right now :cry:


----------



## bun-in-oven

WOW it has just taken me half a hour to catch up!!!!
ash- you have a beautiful daughter there you must be soooo proud of her, and its great to hear she's doing so well!!!

mimiso- good luck with tomorrow!!!! im sure you do fabulous!! i bet your sooooo excited!!!

gabs- hope everything slows down soon!!!!

well ladies ive kinda tried to remember all that!!
just got back from having a curry!(if you can call a chicken korma a curry!), OH has just collapsed on the bed and he's COVERED in red marks!!(he's been paintballing today!! poor bloke!! HA HA!!) its so nice him having some pain for a change!!
had a lovely day with my little boy today been for a very long walk and now i feel like someone has sledgehammered me in me strawberry!!! lmao! my groin keeps cramping too!! think ive probably walked to much!!, hope your all well ladies!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

bun-in-oven said:


> ... i feel like someone has sledgehammered me in me strawberry!!! lmao!

:rofl: lmao lovely Bun!!! LOL that's a new word for it on here, I think Cleck will like it :rofl:

I'm off to bed now girls!! What a wuss I am, but I am just so keen to pass these days now and get closer to having my little man!! 

xx


----------



## bun-in-oven

lol, thats what my mum used to call it!!! lmao, i could think of other words but hardly very lady like!!!! night night shadow!!! xx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

xarxa said:


> Am i the only one whose never had braxton hicks? Im starting to feel im not normal.

If I've had them, I don't think I've ever felt them... but this whole pregnancy, every once in a while, I get this incredible urge to squeeze my abs like when you're going potty, but when I do squeeze them, it only lasts for a few seconds. I have no idea what it is, but it's almost like it's half uncontrollable and half conscious. Like, I can put it off if I want to, but I have to do it eventually.... My OH and I were wondering if that could be somehow related to Braxton Hicks that I'm not feeling? I don't know.



HeidiLSparks said:


> Wow. So after reading all of that haha.
> 
> Uhm-Kim-I will just say this, if I mistook your all of your posts, I apologize. I was just stating my personal opinion. When I claimed I would "Donkey Kick" you, I say that to everyone, my mother included, it's just a phrase I say. Don't take offense to anything I say, seriously. I am sorry if you have had body issues in the past and if you are still currently struggling with them. I am sure that is nothing fun to deal with and I wouldn't know because I have never been there. I will keep my personal opinions to myself now, I just didn't think it would have been that big of a deal if my hormonal 9 month pregnant self went into my little August Mommy Club and posted a reply to what someone else said. :shrug:
> I will be the first one though to say I have also said something first when i see a post that is constant complaining. Not just about you, about anyone. I do not know you personally and I never claimed to, that is why I said if the words I wrote hurt you, I am sorry. My goal is not to hurt anyones feelings. I am not that type of person. & W4B- I understand you did not agree with what was posted & sorry for that. I think this should be dropped though, it's seriously getting pathetic with it getting dropped and then all the sudden its brought up again. People said sorry...leave it at that

I don't want to argue anymore either. Thank you for apologizing, but honestly, I don't think that anyone else did, at least not in public. 


(Note: I'm not looking for apologies _to me_ (lord knows that's not necessary at all, lol), but I think it would be nice if _some people _could say sorry to kim, at least in PM if they haven't already.)

Sorry to Heidi and Cleckner for some of my own harsh words yesterday! Again... hormonal pregnant women... some with depression and body image issues... don't mix well sometimes. I don't regret trying to defend Kim, but some of the things I said and the way I went about it was wrong. I could've handled that a lot better.

And THERE. _That's_ the end. ... For me... I think.


----------



## dimplesmagee

So I posted around 11:30am this morning, and I went through about 5 pages of stuff already! haha!



Waiting4Baby said:


> xarxa said:
> 
> 
> Am i the only one whose never had braxton hicks? Im starting to feel im not normal.
> 
> I am not sure I have felt them really either. I always have aches and pains in some place, but nothing like the BH were described to me. I get uncomfortable at night sometimes because I have cramps, or I have those "side ache" like feeling pains that you sometimes get if you do too much after you eat, but I feel that more by my stomach rather than side. And then on occasion I will get sharp pains by my vagina. My stomach is always hard as a rock...I think just from the way the baby is laying. So yeah...I have no idea what is going on with my body normally. Haha!
> 
> bun-in-oven: I had a cramp in my groin last night too! Happened while I was walking to the car...strange thing I tell ya!
> 
> Ash-I'm glad your baby is doing well! It's amazing to think that my baby is 5lbs. 13 oz. already, and yours is still working her way to catching up. You are very blessed to have a healthy baby!!! I bet you can't wait to take her home! :flower:
> 
> Baby just told me I have to go to the bathroom...and I better start some laundry! Later ladies!Click to expand...


----------



## tmr1234

ash~ youer little girl is gorg makes me so broody for my LO every time i see her.

well iv not read throw much sorry. i had a strang phon call last night. a little bit of back grownd

my sisters Little girl is 2 a week tomorrw any way she seid a bit ago to my sis anity sahra is crying she needs you to ring her so my sis rang her and she had been crying then a few wks later she seid daddys bellys sore hes not had hes dinner yet he was at work so when her daddy rang my sis he seid my belly is killing iv not had my dinner yet. then last week she picked 3 numbers on the lotto for my sis she got them right and my sis won £10. 

Any way last night my sister rang me up me and my sis do not get on very well at all she never rings me well she side that her and her LO went to the shop yesterday and thay went pasted the scrach cards and she seid bunny card and my sis won £50 on the bunny 1 then she sied have u been having any pains i seid yest all day low down her LO has been saying baby coming soon all day OMG if this is true she is just spooky.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: Thank you W4B. Now lets all get back to our happy little group that we used to be haha.

Cleck: yes those damn things are still there haha, me and the OH tried....repeat...TRIED to do the deed and it just KILLED Lmao...so the mood was ruined and he hoped off like a sick kid on a carnival ride and he is now fast asleep. Cant win them all lol.

Ash: Kara is sooooooo beautiful. Love the new pics, and glad she is doing so well.


----------



## xarxa

Anyone else clicking down there?

The last two days when i've gotten up i've heard super loud clicks from down there. I get them in my hips sometimes, but i've never gotten them there.


----------



## nuttymummy

lol xsara...i used to hear clicks!!! very strange....havnt had them for ages though.

I saw ur pics of Kara on the photo album, shes such a little stunner!!!

shadow ur bodysuits are just adorable!!! u shud do an alien one to match the cot mobile (i love those darn aliens!!!)

well we have an august mummy....about to become a lion cubs mummy today!!! cant wait to hear some news!! good luck and i hope everything goes well mimiso!!!!


----------



## xarxa

hehe. Today it was so loud the dog woke up and came rushing towards me and started barking:p

Glad im not the only one having them :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Here's my 34week bump.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1681.JPG
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 11









DSCN1682.JPG
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FairySam

nice Bump! my new avatar is my 37 +1 bump!


----------



## Pippin

You both look fab!!


----------



## Zoya

I just looked at Kara's beautiful pics............she is such a darling...:kiss::happydance:........bless her

she is very beautiful...............congrats Ash..........you must be so proud.......thx for sharing pics :thumbup:


----------



## elly75

Lovely bumps, ladies!

Ash, your little one is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing those pictures!

Off to do a bit of window shopping today but perhaps more. There are a couple things that we need to pick up before the baby arrives.

Hubby made a nice brekkie this morning but I think something was wrong with the sausages as they tasted a little strange. Had one but then stopped -- will this affect the little one at all I wonder? Hope not...


----------



## ashnbump

Thanx for your lovely kind words girls :hugs: to you all! xxxx

I've got a bit of good news about our little kara actually ladies, we went to the hospital this morning to do the usual 10.30am feed, and Karas feeding tube is no more!!! She hasn't used it for over 24 hours now, so they removed it to see how she gets on today and tonight, and IF IF IF she copes today i'll be staying over night with her tonight to see how we get on together, and then she should be home tomorrow or Tuesday (FINGERS SO SO TIGHTLY CROSSED) 

Anything can change though so its not 100% yet, but so far its pretty certain :cloud9:

just getting all the last minute bits sorted now, been to asda to stock up on Aptamil formula milk and lots of micro nappies :rofl: I'm going to continue mixing the milk as they have been doing in the SCBU, half breast milk and half formula, and this seems to be working fine for her!

Im so happy girls, i cried this morning when i went into the unit and they told me her tube had come out :happydance:

I'll keep you all informed and its all my pleasure sharing her pictures with you all, thank you for taking the time to look at them ladies! xxxxx


----------



## ashnbump

P.s my thoughts are with Gabs and baby jack, good luck hunny xxxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Ash thanks for the update on Kara, that's so FAB that her tube is out!! :wohoo:

I really really hope she continues to do so well and can come home in the next couple of days!! You guys are gonna be over the moon to have her home, I know :D

Thinking of Gabs and Mimiso today... :hugs2:

xxx


----------



## xarxa

Thanx for sharing pictures ash. She is really cute :)

forgot i was bored atleast 10 seconds.:happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

xarxa said:


> ...forgot i was bored atleast 10 seconds.:happydance:

LOL sounds just like me these past few days. I wish it was Wednesday already!!!! lol...


----------



## jelr

Hi girls just popping in to say hi - You certainly all were busy bees yesterday so i'm not going to even try to reply to all, I have read all to catch up though.

Ash: that is fantastic news about Kara - the pics are absolutely gorgeous, I'm so jelous and can't wait for LO to arrive now - fingers crossed she will be home tomorrow or tuesday at the latest.

Gabby: Hope your ok and little Jack stays there for another while.

Mimiso: Best of luck today, cant wait to hear when you have had your little girl.

Pippin: Happy 30th honey. hope you have a great day. I only turned 30 a few weeks ago and loved all the celebrations even though I had to stay on the dry. Hope the weather is good and you can have that bbq.

Shadow: I am also buying my tens as I reckon it will come in so handy after the birth for my arthritis, it is a lot more expensive here though they all rent for 69 and buy for 99 but at least we managed to find a lady that sells them for the same price but she spends an hour showing you where to apply pads and the proper way to use it for labour.

Well girls no news with me really, I am also feeling like my bump is extremely heavy the last few days and am really waddling and feeling under pressure walking around. Although I stood on the scales and think I know why. I dont really care how much weight I put on as I can lose it afterwards and all that is important is that :baby: is safe and healthy but I did get a bit of a shock. I have put on 4 stone (48 lbs) so its no wonder I feel heavier ha I dont know how I'm not falling over as I'm only 5ft 2 inches :rofl: - Its strange really as I do look like I have put on a bit on my back and bum but not that much everyone has been telling me I'm all baby, so either I'm having one huge :baby: or they are all very wrong :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

As you all know i've been having such a crappy few days and now to make it worse i've been diagnosed with swine flu :hissy: 
I'm so sick of things going wrong for me now and i'm pretty sure that i'm now done with my share of bad luck!! GRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## augustbaby09

Sam_Star said:


> As you all know i've been having such a crappy few days and now to make it worse i've been diagnosed with swine flu :hissy:
> I'm so sick of things going wrong for me now and i'm pretty sure that i'm now done with my share of bad luck!! GRRRRRR!!!!!!


Dont often post in this section but couldn't help but notice you have swine flu. Hope you get better soon - speedy recovery and little one is all ok.


Ive let it take over a bit too much to point where i avoid going out a lot - incase i catch it . I know its silly but Ive got bit over paranoid with it all. xx:cry:


----------



## jelr

Oh sam you poor thing. :hugs: to you. Are they giving you treatment?? What did the doc say?


----------



## Vici

Afternoon ladies, hope you're all OK. I've been out for lunch (complete waste of money seeing as I was sick straight after :rofl: But also went and got some new fish for our pond :D O, and if any of you use Mackro Cash and Carry they have Fairy non Bio (the hugemungous packs) on offer at £11.99, bargain :D



jelr said:


> I dont know how I'm not falling over as I'm only 5ft 2 inches :rofl:

:rofl: bless ya hun, thats exactly how I feel :hugs:

Sam - sorry to hear you're poorly, few of my friends have got Swine Flu so I expect it'll be coming my way too!! Keep your fluids up hun :hugs:

Gabs - know you can't see this but hoping all is with you and baby Jack :hugs:

Ash - thats fab news about Kara, hoping all stays well today and you can stay with her :thumbup:

Some fabulous bumps here gals, I *really* must take one as i've been meaning to for weeks :dohh::wacko::shrug::D


----------



## Sam_Star

Thanks girls yes they are treating me with Relenza and i have to sleep if i feel like it and drink lots!
I've been so paranoid about catching it because i really didnt know how it would affect Elinor because she has weak lungs. I barely go out anyway because of my SPD and it just had to be me i'm so unhappy with it and my hubby is being a nasty shite i just want to cry :sad2:


----------



## jelr

Oh Sam you poor thing, as Viki said get plenty of rest and keep your fluids up. You probably feel bad as your not well. I'm always weepy when I'm not well like that. You really have had your fair share of bad luck. Hopefully this is the last of it. Get a good night sleep and hoefully it will seem better tomorrow and you will feel a bit better too. 

Viki - Sorry to hear that you were sick after your lunch. I managed to get a big box of farily here in Ireland too for &#8364;27 which is good value for here.

:hugs: to you both. Xx


----------



## ShadowRat

(((((((Sam))))))) Sweetie, you really are overdue some lovely happy stuff and some good luck!!! I'm sorry you feel so pants honey :( Canyou hide yourself away in the bedroom with a book and just shut hubby etc. out for a while??? xxxxxx


----------



## Sam_Star

No they are all stalkers shadow they will not leave me alone!!! lol!


----------



## overcomer79

((((sam))))) hope you feel better soon!!!!

Ash!!! Wonderful news!!!!! What a little darling too!!!! At first seeing the pictures with her and David I was thinking she had his blonde hair but maybe it's yours? LOL. 

Anyway, You both look very proud and you should be!!! She is absolutely a doll!!!


----------



## Mimiso

Sam_Star said:


> Thanks girls yes they are treating me with Relenza and i have to sleep if i feel like it and drink lots!
> I've been so paranoid about catching it because i really didnt know how it would affect Elinor because she has weak lungs. I barely go out anyway because of my SPD and it just had to be me i'm so unhappy with it and my hubby is being a nasty shite i just want to cry :sad2:

Aaaw Sam, so sorry you are not feeling well. Sometimes it happens like that that it seems as if everything bad is happening to you but you have to stay strong. Once you have gone through this you will realise what a strong woman you are. I've been through times where it seems a bad thing keeps on happening to me one after the other and it doesnt seem as if there is light at the end of the tunnel. You will be fine sweetheart. I've got SPD too and my OH has been absolutely awful with regards to supporting me, but I decided not to let someone else determine my happiness and showed myself that I can cope by myself. Today of all days he has just managed to upset me when i was relaxing waiting for my time to go to hospital that I just ended up in tears and told him he was an insensitive *******. He is completely banned from my labour room as I was like you havent even bothered to ask or be interested about my birth plan anyway. All he is going to do is drop me off at the hospital between 7 and 9 and the next time I will be calling him will be to come and pick us up. I dont need negative vibes in the labour room tbh.

Anyway Sam, remember we are here for you, even though it is only via cyber so dont ever think you are alone. You will get through this xxx:hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Mimiso said:


> Aaaw Sam, so sorry you are not feeling well. Sometimes it happens like that that it seems as if everything bad is happening to you but you have to stay strong. Once you have gone through this you will realise what a strong woman you are. I've been through times where it seems a bad thing keeps on happening to me one after the other and it doesnt seem as if there is light at the end of the tunnel. You will be fine sweetheart. I've got SPD too and my OH has been absolutely awful with regards to supporting me, but I decided not to let someone else determine my happiness and showed myself that I can cope by myself. Today of all days he has just managed to upset me when i was relaxing waiting for my time to go to hospital that I just ended up in tears and told him he was an insensitive *******. He is completely banned from my labour room as I was like you havent even bothered to ask or be interested about my birth plan anyway. All he is going to do is drop me off at the hospital between 7 and 9 and the next time I will be calling him will be to come and pick us up. I dont need negative vibes in the labour room tbh.
> 
> Anyway Sam, remember we are here for you, even though it is only via cyber so dont ever think you are alone. You will get through this xxx:hugs:

Beautifully put, Mimi. Sam, I couldn't have said it better myself. We are here for you my sweet. Stay strong and rest up! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh mimi i'm crying now!! Thank you so much for that! Men are pig ignorant when it comes to women :( I really hope today goes well for you hun xxx


----------



## Mimiso

Sam_Star said:


> Oh mimi i'm crying now!! Thank you so much for that! Men are pig ignorant when it comes to women :( I really hope today goes well for you hun xxx

Dont cry hun, just stay strongxxx will keep you all posted as to how my labour goes.. Much love to you guys xx


----------



## FairySam

Mimiso said:


> All he is going to do is drop me off at the hospital between 7 and 9 and the next time I will be calling him will be to come and pick us up. I dont need negative vibes in the labour room tbh.

Hey I notice your induction is today - good luck with it hun and you do right making sure there's no-one negative around you.

Lots if love and I'm sure you'll let us know how you get on! :hugs:

Sam x


----------



## jelr

Mimiso: That was wonderfully put, I'm sorry you too are getting hassle from your OH, your definitely right not to have any bad energy when your LO enters the world and you one strong lady. Hope it all goes well.

Hope your feeling a bit better sam and that your OH is behaving now.

:hug: to you both. Well I'm off for the evening as there is a bit of a festival going on in a nearby town, so we are going to head up for an hour for the fireworks. DH has brought a fold up chair for me so I'm gonna sit on my bum and enjoy them. Hope you all enjoy the rest of the evening.


----------



## bun-in-oven

hi ladies!!! hope your all well!!!

not alot to update on really! except i had the best lie in for ages untill 10;15am!! was brill!!!
do any of you ladies do this whole cervix monitoring yourself?? ive read up on how to do it but not quite sure whether its easy or recommended??.
well ive come to the realisation that i need to enjoy my last baby free days!!!! including not doing alot at all!!!! 
feeling abit deflated today!! but on the other hand very infated!!!:(


----------



## overcomer79

OMG Gabs!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! We are slowly starting to pop now!!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Yes I'm so excited for her!! :happydance: It is good to hear that he is doing well. And they were just about spot on with his weight estimate too!!


----------



## Kimberly28

CONGRATS GABBY HUNNY!!!!!! :flower: :happydance: Welcome to the world little Jack!!! :yipee: I can't wait to see a pic of him!! :hugs:

I'm so excited for her, and yet kinda jealous :blush: Hehe. At least us August Mummies are starting to pop as overcomer said. :thumbup:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Wooohooo :D :D :D :D :D CONGRATS GABS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I agree it is totally awesome that we are starting to pop! I just love adding names to the main list with birthdates and weights, etc! So far three are here! 

Mimi shoulda had hers today as well so I hope she is doing good!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I think we have a bit of a problem ladies haha. Me and the OH have been talking for the past week about changing our daughters name. We have picked Caylee and stuck with it for 8 months, but for awhile now we have been talking about the name Lily. And now that we have 11 days until she arrives we are really stumped! Haha My whole family and his know we wanted to name her Caylee and they all love it, and its 50/50 about the name change with them. Ahhh I just do not know what to do, seriously stumped on this one :p

Hope everything is well with everyone and hope everyone had a GREAT weekend. I so can not wait to see pictures of Jack :D :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

HeidiLSparks said:


> I think we have a bit of a problem ladies haha. Me and the OH have been talking for the past week about changing our daughters name. We have picked Caylee and stuck with it for 8 months, but for awhile now we have been talking about the name Lily. And now that we have 11 days until she arrives we are really stumped! Haha My whole family and his know we wanted to name her Caylee and they all love it, and its 50/50 about the name change with them. Ahhh I just do not know what to do, seriously stumped on this one :p
> 
> Hope everything is well with everyone and hope everyone had a GREAT weekend. I so can not wait to see pictures of Jack :D :D

My guess is that you'll probably know what's right when you have her in your arms and you can look her in the eyes. It's all about what feels right to *you*. :shrug:


----------



## tmr1234

HeidiLSparks said:


> I think we have a bit of a problem ladies haha. Me and the OH have been talking for the past week about changing our daughters name. We have picked Caylee and stuck with it for 8 months, but for awhile now we have been talking about the name Lily. And now that we have 11 days until she arrives we are really stumped! Haha My whole family and his know we wanted to name her Caylee and they all love it, and its 50/50 about the name change with them. Ahhh I just do not know what to do, seriously stumped on this one :p
> 
> Hope everything is well with everyone and hope everyone had a GREAT weekend. I so can not wait to see pictures of Jack :D :D

i think 1s you see her you will know what to call her it will just come to u 2 good luck.

congratulations gab

sam sorry u have s/f hope u start to get good news u sure do desirve it.

Ash hope u get ur LO home today tomrrw thats really good news

well A.F.M iv been having pains on and off sisn we :sex: last night 1st time in 3 months :blush: so hoping lucas is ready to come out today this wk some time lol i keep thinking o hes gunna come soon then get the feeling iam gunna go over but only went 4days over with rueben so shouldnt be that far over if i do. 

anyway take care :hugs:


----------



## joeyjo

Morning all,

Sorry for not posting much yesterday if anybody noticed me browsing lots! I was in such a grump and not feeling myself at all, I stayed pretty quiet most of the day. I have had a good nights sleep and feel much more positive today, thank goodness.

Too many posts to remember everything but congrats to Gabby and baby Jack - its getting exciting now!

Happy Monday to everybody!


----------



## nuttymummy

wow congrats gabs!!! i missed it!! anyone know how mimiso got on too??

im so glad u decided to come back sam...and i hope u feel better....maybe all your bad luck is building up for something brilliant for you.xx

heidi...i was like that with my son....he was Reece through the whole pregnancy...but i got bored and he became Kai!!
so this time ive not thought aout names too much incase i got bored of saying it/hearing it...so i have a short list of 3 names and ill pick it when i see her. you just do what u think suits at the time...and dont bother what anyone else thinks about the name....its not as if youve chosen something majorly outrageous that u cant pronounce!! im sure your family will be happy with whatever you choose :hugs:

im loving all these poppings!!! have u seen the third tri forum...its full of babies being born!!!! some nice news after all the awful ones weve had lately|!

o yes.....and brill news on Kara ash!! fingers crossed youll be bringing her home! xx


----------



## Boothh

im still tryna catch up here after the weekend iv still got about 10pages to go so im gunna come back and carry on later, 
just updating to say, we put our crib up last night im gunna put pics up later its so cute, it took us ages because it didnt come with instructions ¬_¬

lol.
and on the red hair thing, OH is ginge, i used to take the piss out him for it (only jokingly) but i love it really and i hope the baby has ginger hair especially the same shade as OH cus its really nice, but im pretty dark so i dont know how it will work out, well we shall see in a few weeks :) x


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies, just popping in to say hi!

I haven't been around in a while just been busy and too much sad news on the main forum in the last few weeks scared me off.

Congrats Gabrielle so glad Jack made it to 34wks hope you are both doing well.

Ash your daughter is a real beauty.

Sam - so sorry to hear you have swine flu, hope it's a mild dose and clears up soon. :hugs:

Not long for all of us now we'll all start popping soon!

I've just under 5 wks to go and am hoping i'll go early, Feel huge and uncomfortable now.

Getting my pram, carseat and set of drawers/changing table tomorrow from Mama's and Papa's - can't wait! :happydance:

Hope you are all doing well and will pop in again soon.
Tilly


----------



## Sam_Star

CONGRATS GABBY!!!! I was in shock when i saw the title of our thread this morning yay for baby jack being a little bouncer though!!
Just waiting for an update from mimiso now....
AFM i woke up feeling about 10 times worse than i did yesterday and hubby is stiall being a pratt so i've had to carry my 1 yr old down stairs which i was struggling to do before the S/F while he sleeps like a baby upstairs i feel like such a door mat!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

joeyjo said:


> Happy Monday to everybody!

:yipee:

Happy Monday Joey, and everyone!!! Hehehe....

I was in a grump yesterday too, Joey, but am also feeling much better today :D I had THE worst restless legs last night and took me HOURS to get to sleep, had to sleep in the spare room cos I was sooooooo fidgety that I was bound to disturb OH (even though he insists he doesn't mind, bless :cloud9: )

WOW I got SOOOO excited when I got on here just now and saw that Jack had arrived!!! I just can't wait to hear from Gabs and see pics and everything :D I wonder whether she had a caesarean in the end?? I guess we will hear details in time :) Thanks for keeping us updated Kim!!

Not sure about Mimi yet, I guess she doesn't have a text buddy on here? But I'm sure she's doing great, can't wait to see her little lady either :D

I am sooo glad the weekend is finally over, it felt like it was REALLY dragging by for me lol anyone else?? Just got today and tomorrow to get through now before things start kicking off for me, I just can't wait! And Vincent is being SUCH a little bugger, squirming away in there :cloud9: I think he is well and truly ready to come out now!!! 

:hugs: Happy Monday again, all!! :flower:
Shadow xxx


----------



## Tsia

I'm full term today! WOOP WOOP!

Sorry- didnt think it was worth a thread just wanted to write in somewhere! lol


----------



## ShadowRat

Heidi, I think both of your name choices are lovely, and it wouldn't be weird at all if you wanted to change your mind after referring to her as Caylee for so long. I knew Nutty did it with Kai, and obviously once she is born you will know for sure what to call her. I'm kinda glad that hasn't happened with us though, given that we chose Vincent's name soooo early in my pregnancy LOL but we both just love the name so much that there's no way we're changing it now. I feel like he already IS Vincent, iykwim? But if Caylee just doesn't feel "right" to you any more, Lilly is a beautiful name too :D Good luck making the final choice!!! 

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh congratulations Tsia!!! :wohoo: isn't it a nice point to reach?? Hehehe :D Mylo is nearly cooked in there!!! xxx


----------



## joeyjo

Congrats Tsia!

heidi - choose which ever name you and OH feel is right for your princess.

Just found a piece of paper by our PC where DH had been doodling our possible name choices and a few variations etc - so cute :cloud9:

Shadow - you must be so excited about Wednesday - I'm *slightly* (read extremely) envious that you are going to get a definite date rather than this "Due in 2weeks therefore should arrive sometime in the next 4 weeks"
Its worse than waiting for Xmas or a holiday not knowing the date!
Can you tell I'm a control freak at times :rofl:

Can't wait to see the new baby pics & Ash hope you get to bring Kaya home today or tomorrow.


----------



## nuttymummy

god its so close now shadow!! it seems to have come out of nowhere!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL really Nutty??? LOL seems to have DRAGGED by for me hehehehe...

OH says he feels like it's gone pretty quickly, but I sure don't lol

Hey Nutty, just being nosey really but have you shared your name ideas on here yet??


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm I am suddenly really sleepy again! Think I'm gonna make the most of being able to do it and go have a lovely nap hehehe :D Catch you lovelies later on :winkwink:

xx


----------



## nuttymummy

hiya, no i dont think i have?? i made a poll in the names section though. and weve got it down to......Abbi, Izzy and Layla.
middle names will be chosen when we have decided on a first name!!!

i just cant wait to have her now!! i want to look at her n decide on a name!!

funnily enough...as much as i want her...and im 38 weeks tomorrow, i still havnt tried anything to bring on labour...i think i just want it to happen when it happens. i havnt had RLT, i havnt had curry, or gone for a long walk (thats impossible right now lol) havnt had much :sex: the only thing ive had is pineapple.....but thats purely because im craving the stuff!!! i have loads of it in my fridge!!!

im getting so impatient though...i think its because i had Kai at 38 weeks n im expecting it to happen again...i know i shouldnt think like that!!!


----------



## Tsia

ShadowRat said:


> Oooooh congratulations Tsia!!! :wohoo: isn't it a nice point to reach?? Hehehe :D Mylo is nearly cooked in there!!! xxx

Thanks, lol dont want him to be overdone! :haha:

Just off shops in a mo.. gonna pick up some RLT and bits. :)


----------



## bun-in-oven

nuttymummy said:


> hiya, no i dont think i have?? i made a poll in the names section though. and weve got it down to......Abbi, Izzy and Layla.
> middle names will be chosen when we have decided on a first name!!!
> 
> i just cant wait to have her now!! i want to look at her n decide on a name!!
> 
> funnily enough...as much as i want her...and im 38 weeks tomorrow, i still havnt tried anything to bring on labour...i think i just want it to happen when it happens. i havnt had RLT, i havnt had curry, or gone for a long walk (thats impossible right now lol) havnt had much :sex: the only thing ive had is pineapple.....but thats purely because im craving the stuff!!! i have loads of it in my fridge!!!
> 
> im getting so impatient though...i think its because i had Kai at 38 weeks n im expecting it to happen again...i know i shouldnt think like that!!!

i also had jack 2 weeks early and i have presumed this little one would be early!:dohh: which has made me even worse, now i just have visions of going over my DD. 
but after trying EVERY trick in the book have decided i was totally off my rocker!! just going to enjoy my free time now!! even though i am still excited!!:happydance:

been loosing my plug now for what seems like a eternity!! had another shw again today and just kinda brushed it off!, because ive come to realise it actually means nothing!! think LO is so comfy in there! everytime i had a 3d scan he was lay hands behind his head!!..


also ladies as the time is getting nearer was wondering if any of you fancied a text buddy? know its abit late :wacko: but thought maybe be a good idea with the time approaching so soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

IKWYM!!! i have a feeling ill probably be overdue!!! though i so hope i dont!!
me too....im just guna let nature take its course n see what happens!

same here bun....i think ive had 3 small bits of mucous plug.....but nothing has ever come of it!!! xx


----------



## costgang

hi all, just got back from hospital and im booked in for induction on the 4th august, woohoo, only 14 more sleeps, yikes


----------



## Aunty E

Hi ladies! Had a lovely weekend at wedding, and playing with kittens :) So glad baby Jack made his way safely into the world, and so many of you appear to be gearing up for birth! Exciting....


----------



## Pippin

OMG congrats GABs, can't see how we found out but going to have a look on main threads. I still have so long to wait :cry: xxxx :yipee: for Gabs though!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i have just had 2 seconds to come online so i have not read any posts but will catch up with us august mummies tomorrow!!! Congrats Gabs!!!

I came accross this https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/163112-stretchmark-inner-thigh-nooooooooo.html :grr: I hope I was not too harsh but things like this really p*ss me off!!!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys iam so sleepy today and yesterday had lods of pains throw the night and today but nothing has come of it (BOOOOO!!) iam so ready for this LO now i got my bottels and steamer and all that out today and washed them ready for when he gets here. 

TMI iv had loads and i mean loads of clear cm today iv been losing my plug for about 3wks now but today iv had loads hope it means hes on hes way.


----------



## cleckner04

Morning ladies!! :wave:


----------



## cleckner04

Jai Jai- I just read your response to that thread! Wowee you go girl!! :happydance: I saw that thread when I first signed in and thought to myself I'm staying away from this one this time after what happened with my response to the thread a few days ago. :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh Cleck what happened?? :rofl:


----------



## Shiv

Wow we are popping left right and centre!! congrats Gabs! I hope Mimiso is ok as well! can't wait to see photos!

I hope you all had a good weekend and are feeling as perky as possible! I have a feeling that there will be planty of popping occuring this week!

Shadow i hope that you will get some good advice and answers to your concerns regarding c section vs induction on wednesday. you will make teh right choice i am sure - whatever that is for you.

Ash - I hope that right now you are travelling home with baby Kara :happydance:

xsara - I haven't had any Braxton Hicks either - you are not alone!

Pippin - I hope you had a wonderful birthday yesterday - did teh sun shine for you?

I am afraid that is all I can remember!

As for me - I went to the doctor about my hands and he said there was nothign he could do! Nevermind - if this is the worst pregnancy has to throw at me then I am a very lucky lady!

I put my first load of baby clothe son to wash today! eek! they are sooooooooo cute - I hope they are as soft and cute when they come out of the washing machine!

We are getting our nursery furniture delivered on Thursday (finally!) I can't wait to be able to put our nursery together and put everythign away. I think it might seem a lot more real come Friday!! eek eeek eeekk!!

I think that is all my news - I hope everyone is staying happy and healthy x


----------



## cleckner04

Did you miss my rant about another girl that I had in this thread a few days ago?! It caused alot of drama. :blush: Probably best not to bring it back up but I'm sure you can find it in our mess of chatter if your super curious. :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I have not caught up yet - eeek I have Thurs-Today to catch up on - thats all I have planned for my day tomorrow after aquanatal :dance: so I shall see then :D 

Off to MIL's now for dinner etc as it is Jos' Birthday today :cake: :wohoo:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yeah. I had a dream last night that the baby 'dropped'. And by dropped I mean I squatted and her head started falling out. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Shiv

jai jai - can't believe you missed it - poor Cleck got a right ear-bashing (somewhat undeserved in my opinion might I add!)


----------



## cleckner04

Have fun Jai!! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Shiv said:


> (somewhat undeserved in my opinion might I add!)

:shrug: It's all good. Sometimes I ask for it I suppose. :haha:


----------



## Shiv

it certainly made for some interesting middle of teh night reading for me!!

I had a similar dream where my husband just said "oh look the babies head is out" bear in mind Iwas sat on the sofa at the time! I put hand down and just pulled teh baby out!!

Maybe this means we are in for an easy labour Cleck!


----------



## Pippin

I agree Jai_Jai but I've already been kinda told off once for getting upset about people lying to get scans so I'm not saying anymore that's controversial. Basically one girl has constantly posted about her body image when really she looks fine (better than most of us) and some August Mummies said how silly it was. She found a few of our posts in here and got upset. I guess people can be very worried about appearance but we are pregnant after all, we have to expect a few new stretches, veins or bumpy bits. I've always been over weight so I can't say a thing about my appearance, if it bothered me I would have done something about it years ago :dohh: I found new veins on my legs this morning they look like a little star/firework burst, kinda bizarre as I don't have stretchies yet, my legs are white too which makes them stand out more....... nice!!!


----------



## Pippin

*Shiv* I had a good birthday thanks and the rain held off... phew!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Shiv said:


> Maybe this means we are in for an easy labour Cleck!

Oh man that would be awesome! :happydance: If the baby just fell out of there I wouldn't be nearly as freaked out.


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> Did you miss my rant about another girl that I had in this thread a few days ago?! It caused alot of drama. :blush: Probably best not to bring it back up but I'm sure you can find it in our mess of chatter if your super curious. :haha:

:haha::haha: its great though at least we have a excuse for a rant what with our hormones, with being a border line newbie im kinda keeping things on the low:blush:
but im normally very oppinionated!!:thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

People lie to get scans?! See you can't really do stuff like that in the states because you have to pay for your healthcare. I guess in a way that makes the rate of 'fake' issues drop and makes the hospitals less overpopulated if that makes any sense.


----------



## cleckner04

Bun- You may be a newbie but you've contributed more to this thread than half the girls on that list on the front page! Which is one of the reasons I am hesitate to even add new girls to the list anymore because more often than not I get a new girl that just wants her name on a list, and than they never come back again. :wacko: So it is quite awesome that we have a newbie that actually talks. :hugs:


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> Bun- You may be a newbie but you've contributed more to this thread than half the girls on that list on the front page! Which is one of the reasons I am hesitate to even add new girls to the list anymore because more often than not I get a new girl that just wants her name on a list, and than they never come back again. :wacko: So it is quite awesome that we have a newbie that actually talks. :hugs:

:hugs: argh thankyou, was beginning to get abit paranoid that maybe i talked TOO much:blush:


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> People lie to get scans?! See you can't really do stuff like that in the states because you have to pay for your healthcare. I guess in a way that makes the rate of 'fake' issues drop and makes the hospitals less overpopulated if that makes any sense.

Yer it makes me so cross they say they have a bleed and then you get scanned. Some women were discussing it in first tri. When I had a bleed I had to wait and I went stir crazy trying to get an appointment. I only got one as 15 people didn't answer their phones before she phoned me. It's happened to a few women on here as hospitals are so busy with 'fake' emergencies. I paid to go private early on as I was curious. Makes me cross.


----------



## cleckner04

bun-in-oven said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Bun- You may be a newbie but you've contributed more to this thread than half the girls on that list on the front page! Which is one of the reasons I am hesitate to even add new girls to the list anymore because more often than not I get a new girl that just wants her name on a list, and than they never come back again. :wacko: So it is quite awesome that we have a newbie that actually talks. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: argh thankyou, was beginning to get abit paranoid that maybe i talked TOO much:blush:Click to expand...

Oh goodness no! We love talkers so feel free to post the most random things on your mind! :winkwink:


----------



## Shiv

no such thing as posting too much bun!


----------



## nuttymummy

hello!!! dont worry jai jai i dont think u were too harsh...i mean it was only ONE stretch mark...and it was somewhere u wouldnt even notice anyway.
i have some cracking ones!! even on my bum :rofl:

no need to freak out cleck....birth is no-where near as bad as people make out!! i can cry and shout stubbing my toe...yet in labour...i did nothing!! :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Jai- It was a good post :D Not too harsh at all hon, it was good. 

Pip- I am glad you had a good birthday :D very happy you are back. And that is really pathetic about people lying to get scans done. It's sad.

Cleck- You had a right to say what you did, and you shouldnt even care what anyone says. :D We are all humans and not all of us are going to think alike, I say go for it, speak your mind. 

Bun- It is super nice to have newbies that talk haha, other than saying this is when Im due, Its a boy/girl/we dont know and never talking again haha.

Shiv- That is super exciting about the baby furniture :D Finally getting everything in place :D :D :D. 

Thanks all for the name changing advice haha, its been pretty stressful dealing with everyones thoughts on it in our family haha, I am just going to stick with, when we see her, we will know her name :D


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> ....other than saying this is when Im due, Its a boy/girl/we dont know and never talking again haha.

I am actually sorting through the list right now and searching people to see how active they are in our group/the forum itself and I'm deleting names of people that haven't signed onto the forum for months. Hope no one minds. :shrug:


----------



## bun-in-oven

well ive been off work now for 2 weeks, and its so hard not to completely bore people with baby talk. especially as close friend keeps have MC's. and i think i'm beginning to do everyones head in!! but on here we are all feeling the same way, so its great to ramble on!

also slightly random but if any of you guy's have approx 3 year old boy could you pm me, i would like some advice if possible. thanks ladies!! x


----------



## nuttymummy

i have a 3 year old bun!!


----------



## nuttymummy

:rofl: how random did that sound!!! obviously i dont keep buns lying around for 3 years!! :rofl:

i have a 3 year old boy xxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hahaha. Must be real tasty still Nutty :D

I dont think anyone would mind Cleck.


----------



## bun-in-oven

nuttymummy said:


> :rofl: how random did that sound!!! obviously i dont keep buns lying around for 3 years!! :rofl:
> 
> i have a 3 year old boy xxx

:rofl: im sure if you did it wouldnt look too much like a bun now!!! lmao. thanks hun will message you xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi girls, just popping in again... don't get much of a chance to keep up to date with whats going on in here as I already have about 30 journals etc to keep up with :dohh:

Hope everyone is ok... Heard Gabs popped - great news!!! :happydance:
We're so close now, its all getting a bit exciting!!!!
:hugs: xx


----------



## nuttymummy

lol....as hard as a rock with a cherry on the top :)


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone,

Well, I had a scare last night. I started having a severe backache and constant cramping. I ended up calling the dr and she said that constant doesn't sound like labor but do try to get baby to move because if I couldn't, she wanted me go to hospital to have him monitored. I got him moving but the pain lasted all night. I am much better today but it is just a bit too early to be welcoming James into the world. It did make for an exciting night as I thought I would have to go to the hospital. Maybe I overdid it this past week. I am taking it easy today and tomorrow will start washing baby clothes and organizing his room as we have so much and still one shower left. One of the ladies made a pamper cake. ...you heard right...a PAMPER CAKE!!!! It is a cake made with pampers!!!!!!!!!! I so totally have to take a picture of it!!!!! It is so cute that I don't know if I want to use the diapers :cloud9:.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Glad you are feeling better hon :) Thank goodness the LO is staying put for now.


----------



## cleckner04

Overcomer- sorry to hear about your pain! :hugs: Hope your feeling better now. And I bought a custom made diaper cake for my friends centerpiece when I threw her a baby shower last year. They are SOO adorable aren't they?!


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah ive seen loads of those overcomer...they are really cute and sometimes made up of blankets too!!!

https://mamalovesgiveaways.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/cake.jpg

very cute! glad ur feeling better!


----------



## cleckner04

Nutty-Wow that diaper cake is just gorgeous. One of the prettiest I've seen! :thumbup:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Aww that's so cute... 

Have you seen the flower bouquets which are made out of babygrows??
Ultra cute too... 
https://www.babyblooms.co.uk/images/product_images/thumbnail_Large%20pink.png


----------



## bun-in-oven

wow ladies they are great!! i did have a "baby shower" but wasnt that baby orientated!, i had a virgin vie party there was gifts and my friends and family enjoyed a fair few bottles of wine but was lovely to have them altogether for a night!! xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Those are SUPER cute :D I love to sit on google and google Diaper Cakes and Baby Shower Themes haha, I love looking at that stuff! :D Although my new addiction is Polyvore where you sit and create outfits....I am a nerd and have been on that alllll day haha


----------



## cleckner04

Zoe- I agree those bouquets are super cute too! 

If I received these as gifts I would be super upset to have to ruin them though!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol i google stuff too!! mainly cakes (coz i make them myself) so i always google for ideas!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> ooooh Cleck what happened?? :rofl:

:rofl: I wondered when you&#8217;d ask Jai :winkwink: you missed a right old palaver, it was sooo stupid :dohh: In MY opinion, it was all totally unnecessary (the fuss I mean) because everyone was just expressing their own opinions and nobody should ever make you feel bad for doing that!! (I&#8217;m sure Xarxa at least would agree with that sentiment, right X? :winkwink:)


HeidiLSparks said:


> ... and you shouldnt even care what anyone says. :D We are all humans and not all of us are going to think alike, I say go for it, speak your mind.

EXACTLY. :thumbup: Never were truer words spoken!! Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who matter don&#8217;t mind and those who mind don&#8217;t matter! In fact, I think that should be the ultimate Lion Cubs motto!! &#8220;What&#8217;s a motto?&#8221; &#8220;Nothin&#8217; - what&#8217;s a motto wit&#8217; you?!&#8221; :rofl:
(Shut up, Shadow... you&#8217;re talking shite again!!! :rofl: ) 



cleckner04 said:


> I am actually sorting through the list right now and searching people to see how active they are in our group/the forum itself and I'm deleting names of people that haven't signed onto the forum for months. Hope no one minds. :shrug:

That&#8217;s a good idea I think Cleck, lots probably don&#8217;t even sign on any more. You&#8217;re so patient to take that job on though!!! I&#8217;m also not adding people to the new group list until they have definitely said they want to join: I mean, I&#8217;m hoping and assuming that Gabs will, but haven&#8217;t put her and Jack up yet just in case. I don&#8217;t want to just assume and make people feel like they HAVE to join the new club!!! I mean, it will be totally understandable that lots of us just might not have the time any more... We&#8217;ll just see how it goes eh? :)

Nutty that cake is waaaay cute, is it one of yours?? Wouldn&#8217;t be surprised, you are so talented :D :D



ZoeBunny said:


> Aww that's so cute...
> 
> Have you seen the flower bouquets which are made out of babygrows??
> Ultra cute too...
> https://www.babyblooms.co.uk/images/product_images/thumbnail_Large%20pink.png

OMG that&#8217;s too cute Zoe, I&#8217;ve never seen one before, but that&#8217;s the sweetest idea!


----------



## Mary Jo

Afternoon ladies...

this is from memory, so huge apologies if I missed anyone out...

Gabby - CONGRATULATIONS! Hope all is well with you and your new little man!

and Mimiso, hope everything is going well/has gone well with you, too! 

Both of you, can't wait to see pictures...

Ash, hooray for Kara feeding without a tube... fingers crossed she'll be home very very soon. She is a gorgeous wee girl!

Pips, belated happy birthday to you! :D

cleck and shiv, talking of dreams, I had a dream (nightmare) a while ago where AE was born with a full set of teeth - that was bizarre. 

also, cleck, I agree with the going through the list of names, I had a look and counted how many I could remember posting/do at least post elsewhere on the forum even if not this thread and there were loads of names I couldn't place at all! if any of them come back and are upset, they can always be re-added.

Heidi, both names are lovely, but I agree that maybe you should hold off from making a final decision till you see your daughter... that's what we are doing, we can't choose either. and stuff what people think, it's your choice, you have to feel she's got the right name, nobody else!

nutty and bun - I think I lost a bit of plug the other day, there was a blob of jelly-looking stuff in the loo anyway. I didn't fish it out and examine it though so it might not have been!

shadow, too true you should enjoy your little naps while you can, I certainly am - though trying not to sleep *too* much at non-night-time, though my sleeps have been better since the weather cooled off. I think I have worked out what might help - being thoroughly cool before going to bed. last night I stayed up till 2am, in just undies, and slept pretty much right away when I went to bed. yay!!

jai - am staying away from controversial threads/ones that might make my blood boil, though I will have a peek in and see what it was you wrote... heh, I say I am staying away, what I mean is I am staying out of them and not responding. blood pressure likes to be low.

as for me - well, I went for my presentation scan this morning and according to the lady all looks perfect in there, which is a massive, massive relief. (I went because I've been so anxious about something going wrong, specifically something up with the cord or placenta). anyway, his cord is nowhere near his neck, it's not tangled up, it's hanging free and the blood flow seems good. placenta and amniotic fluid are also fine. AE is in the same position as he's been the last few weeks, head down, looking towards my left side with his back running down my right side and his arse and feet right up in my ribs. I asked if he is safe from getting tangled up now and she said they could never be absolutely sure but there was a very very slim chance as he'd need to do a few flips over and there isn't room any more.

so I feel a lot better that he and I have had the once-over and there's nothing of concern. :happydance:


----------



## nuttymummy

:rofl: shadow no...not one of my cakes...i dont make nappy/diaper cakes. just edible ones!!! :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

MJ- That is good news about the LO. Glad you got it checked out and you feel better about it. Its nice not to worry :D


----------



## cleckner04

Aww I'm glad your feeling more reassured MJ! :hugs:

As for our list.. There are really only about 20 of us that regularly post. I am assuming our Lion Cubs club shouldn't have near as many women in it. I'm not trying to be offensive in any way but I just think what is the point of joining a club and than not contributing to it. You know? I'm being kind with our list as there are lots that don't talk in here but they still get on BnB regularly so I am keeping them on the list. :wacko: So far I've deleted quite a bit but have yet to actually save it.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

That's crazy. I love being party of this group. it has made my pregnancy go by so fast and it has helped with most of my questions and concerns and you all have became like family to me :) I love it.


----------



## ShadowRat

HeidiLSparks said:


> That's crazy. I love being party of this group. it has made my pregnancy go by so fast and it has helped with most of my questions and concerns and you all have became like family to me :) I love it.

:happydance: me too!!

MJ, :yipee: woohoo for reassurance!!! I'm so glad you had that scan and that everything is so perfect in there for your little man :D :D It must feel lovely to have that reassurance!!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. Phew! That took a bit of time but our list is 34 people lighter and I feel better for it. Now when I look at the list I'm not completely confused by who these people are because they are either very much part of our club, or very active members on the rest of the site. :happydance:


----------



## Shiv

Good work Cleck


----------



## ShadowRat

Nice one, Cleck. Now that you've done all the hard work, I will copy it all over to the front page of the new group!! :rofl: hehehe :blush:


----------



## Pippin

ok ladies *I"M BORED*!!!!! What can we do to pass the time? I'm reading, watching videos and tele but I'm restless. *HELP*!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> Okay. Phew! That took a bit of time but our list is 34 people lighter and I feel better for it. Now when I look at the list I'm not completely confused by who these people are because they are either very much part of our club, or very active members on the rest of the site. :happydance:



:happydance::happydance: and its nice to know that my little comment actually had a positive impact!! i feel i belong lol:blush:


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Nice one, Cleck. Now that you've done all the hard work, I will copy it all over to the front page of the new group!! :rofl: hehehe :blush:

Good idea!! I wondered if you'd change your own list as well. hehe. I have fun messing with these things sometimes and it gave me something to do. :thumbup:


----------



## joeyjo

Wow - how chatty did you lot gett his afternoon!!

I was battling thru' paperwork - grrrr :growlmad:

But hubby came home early coz the weather was fab and he has to stay late tomorrow so he took the time in advance. :happydance: So we took our new boat (well - 2 man inflatable dinghy :rofl:) down to the lake and had a splash and a swim. Just cooking a thai curry for dinner and good stuff on TV here tonight :happydance:

At the risk of being controversial :blush: having got to 38 weeks without any stretchies I'll be a bit gutted to get them in the last few weeks or in delivery. I'll accept them and I know its not at all important but it would be nice not to get them as I've got this far! **hiding now**

I also need to join the weird dreams club!
MJ - I also had a dream where my baby was born with a full set of teeth but they fell out in the first few days and they were just like shells of teeth as in just the ourter layer really. My MIL used to work for the council liasing with HVs and childminders - apparently 1 HV said that babies can be born with teeth but its very rare. 
I also had a dream that it was coming up to Xmas and we had to buy our flights back to the UK but we could coz we were STILL waiting for the baby to arrive!!!! All the decs were up and everything!


----------



## cleckner04

Bun- You definately belong! :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Can you believe we came over to this tri in May, that seems ssoooooo long ago!


----------



## bun-in-oven

MJ- yeah sounds like it, i was telling my friend about me loosing more today and she said god laura how big is ya plug!;) how rude!! not that big..............................i dont think! lmao


----------



## Pippin

*joeyjo* understand about stretchies hon so don' worry, I only have old ones which I find odd. I have one little purple spot so I'm going to watch it grow like a flower teehhee


----------



## cleckner04

Joeyjo- As small as your bump is, I'm not at all surprised that you don't have stretchies. :finger: :rofl: 

Seriously though it's understandable to be a little upset. I was a bit upset myself at the beginning. But I've been living with these stretchies since at least 28 weeks(thats the only picture evidence I have anyways) and most likely before that. So I'm used to them and even love them a little now. :blush:


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> Bun- You definately belong! :hugs:

dont babe cause im you'll seriously have me crying!!:wacko:

i just had a horrible moment! jack just ran through the dog gate (dogs outside) tripped and took the skin off his knee's OMG so much blood everywhere! OH is at the gym, im extremely light stomched when preggers! i dont know who was worse me or jack!!!! :dohh:
i dont think i was much help to the poor devil!! lmao. but all has relaxed nd no sign of the baby "dropping out of me" lmao! xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

I think my stretchies have got strechies themselves now :dohh: 

I'm past caring as no amount of cream or tears is going to make them go away, so I can't be arsed to be bothered anymore!! I see them as Peanut's little footprints all over my belly... at least they'll still be here when s/he has long left my belly and grown up... and left home :cry:


----------



## cleckner04

I think my very last bump progression picture, I'm going to take a side and front naked bump picture as well just so I can look back and remember. Because my pictures are all clothes so it'll be nice to have at least one set to remember. My next bump picture is on Saturday! Woot! I just love adding to my little progression collage every four weeks. It's something small but fun to look forward to. :happydance:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Good idea Cleck :D I love your bump pictures :D 

I only have 2 more and I am done :( I am kinda sad haha.


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> ok ladies *I"M BORED*!!!!! What can we do to pass the time? I'm reading, watching videos and tele but I'm restless. *HELP*!!!

me tooooo... we need a game or something ladies!!! How do we pass the time?!?


----------



## Mary Jo

joey, I've almost reached 37 weeks with no new stretchmarks either, but as I do have old ones on my thighs from being a teenager, I am certain that I am going to get some, since it's obvious that I don't have especially resilient skin! I've been putting loads of Bio-Oil on every day, not so much for my skin but because I use it with my doppler and my paranoia means I am listening in every day...

I post on another (non-parenting) forum, which does however have a section for people with kids and I asked about the other mummy's experiences with stretchmarks. About 3 or 4 of them got theirs in the few days before giving birth, one had hers appear *after* birth. I really don't care if I get them, it won't make any difference to my life whatsoever, I have never been one to bare my (untoned) midriff and can't see me starting once I've popped out a baby :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Hey I just noticed Rubywoo who is on our list but I dont' think she regularly talks in here is getting induced tomorrow! So that will be yet another to add to our list!! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Good idea Cleck :D I love your bump pictures :D
> 
> I only have 2 more and I am done :( I am kinda sad haha.

It really is kinda sad huh?! I only have two more as well since I just take them every 4 weeks. I figure I'll take a 38 week one. And than one more the day I go into labor/get induced/whatever for the last picture. So I'll be in labor and getting into that outfit one last time to get a quick picture. LOL! :haha:


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies *I"M BORED*!!!!! What can we do to pass the time? I'm reading, watching videos and tele but I'm restless. *HELP*!!!
> 
> me tooooo... we need a game or something ladies!!! How do we pass the time?!?Click to expand...

I'm going to start a thread for ideas to keep us occupied.......


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi girls,

Struggling to catch up again :oops: I'm so sorry if I'm missing people out, but just wanted to say MJ, that's great news on the presentation scan, and CONGRATULATIONS Gabrielle! :)

So, I'll update you on me. I've been feeling a bit down recently - 

Went in at 32 weeks for a growth scan and consultant appointment. 

Growth scan was all good. I've been measuring a consistent 4 weeks ahead at the MW, but according to measurements, I am only 1 week ahead, with a tolerance of + or - 5 days - so pretty much bang on , and the MW I saw reckoned a healthy 7.5 - 8lbs at term 

Consultant appointment was not so good. I actually met my named consultant for the first time (have been seeing her juniors) and have been told all the way through that I would be induced early after treatment for my platelets to make sure that my platelets were good enough for delivery. 

Practically first thing she said was that she was not going to induce me until 8th September - 10 days past my due date, because its my first baby and she doesn't want to risk it not working and a c-section situation. I have to say, this knocked me for 6, having been told all along that I need 5 days treatment, then an induction (as the treatment lasts about 7 days). 

She didn't seem to realise that the treatment takes 5 days, and she didn't seem bothered. I asked what would happen if I were to go naturally before then (which lets face it is the most likely scenario), with the answer 'If you go, you go' 

I said I was very concerned about delivering with platelets so low (no-one else, including my haematologist has even suggested it) - and was told that '30 or 40 makes no difference to us' - I then had to explain that the treatment will likely take me up past 100 - which would give me the option of epidural / spinal should it be needed - and which would be a safe level for a c-section. 

She kept harping on about how an early induction puts me at risk of a section - which I was already aware of, and which of course I know is not the ideal scenario, but surely an emergency section with platelets high enough to cope with it (if it comes to that) is better than delivering with platelets too low to even have a c-section (50 is the recommended lower limit, and that would be under general anasthetic) 

In the end, she agreed to check my cervix every week from 38 weeks, and let me have the treatment and then induction once it is favouable. I'm seriously worried that she's going to refuse to induce early 'in case it fails' - and that I will then deliver before I get the treatment I've been told since long before I was given the go ahead to get pregnant that I really need. 


So, fast forward to speaking to my haemo last week........

He got a letter from the obstetric consultant at the start of the week and was not happy, so he's been emailing her back and forth to agree on a plan. I explained exactly what I was not happy with and he agreed that she had been over the top, and needed further guidance on the blood issue. 

Anyway, long story short, my haemo has worked out a way to keep everyone happy, which he said was achievable as long as I don't mind spending long periods of time hanging out at the hospital in the latter stages of pregnancy. 

I've got an appointment at 38 weeks to have the first dose of IViG, and as long as I don't react badly to it over the following weekend, will spend the next week (38-39 weeks) in hospital every day (but as a day patient) having further doses. If that has worked well, (I'll need very regular blood tests to keep an eye on it) then if I don't go into labour before it tails off, he has said I can go back in for one top up dose, and then be induced. 

The best thing is that this gives me a shot at going into labour with high platelets all on my own - I'm so so happy about that!! 


I also went to my first NCT antenatal class yesterday - it was a great experience. There were 6 couples there all due late August / early September and we all got on really well. Tomorrow evening just the ladies are meeting for an extra class in the teacher's house - we will get to meet two newborn babies and ask their mums questions etc about their experiences. Then we have our final class next Sunday whch I am looking forward to.

We are spending the week ppainting the nursery (Finally!) and buying the nursery furniture - I'm getting soooooo excited!! :happydance:

Sorry for the super long post - I wanted to explain where I've been, and where I'm at now. :)


----------



## ShadowRat

joeyjo said:


> At the risk of being controversial :blush: having got to 38 weeks without any stretchies I'll be a bit gutted to get them in the last few weeks or in delivery. I'll accept them and I know its not at all important but it would be nice not to get them as I've got this far! **hiding now**

:nope: Joey, don't EVER feel bad about voicing stuff!!! CERTAINLY don't hide away!!! :rofl: I'm dead jealous of your gorgeous bump and lack of strechies, make the most of it whilst you have none just in case they do creep in! I made the most of my time without them, and I am now well and truly covered!!! Maybe, to make people feel better, I will post a nice big fat pic of my worst ones :D I certainly would if others would share them too?! Nutty, Cleck, what do you think girls? Shall we show off our tiger stripes?!


----------



## cleckner04

I don't mind Shadow! I've never been scared of showing mine off. hehe. :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

cleckner04 said:


> Joeyjo- As small as your bump is, I'm not at all surprised that you don't have stretchies. :finger: :rofl:




Mary Jo said:


> joey, I've almost reached 37 weeks with no new stretchmarks either, but as I do have old ones on my thighs from being a teenager, I am certain that I am going to get some, since it's obvious that I don't have especially resilient skin! I've been putting loads of Bio-Oil on every day, not so much for my skin but because I use it with my doppler and my paranoia means I am listening in every day...
> 
> I post on another (non-parenting) forum, which does however have a section for people with kids and I asked about the other mummy's experiences with stretchmarks. About 3 or 4 of them got theirs in the few days before giving birth, one had hers appear *after* birth. I really don't care if I get them, it won't make any difference to my life whatsoever, I have never been one to bare my (untoned) midriff and can't see me starting once I've popped out a baby :rofl:

I have been small, but I measured 30 weeks last week :rofl: :rofl: I feel bigger every day now and I can feel the skin stretching and getting itchy so I am fairly certain they'll apppear. I've been rubbish with crems.... I used Palmers cocoa butter and lotion or a Shea butter maybe once or twice a week. I've tried to get some sunbathing in so I'm hoping suncream "works" too! I don't really believe the creams do much - I think its mostly luck and genetics.


----------



## joeyjo

Kaygeebee - sounds like you reached a great solution between the consultnats in the end! And the antenatal class sounds great


----------



## cleckner04

joeyjo said:


> I think its mostly luck and genetics.

100% agreed!


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh Kaygee sounds like my consultants etc, all up in the air all the time and can never just talk to each other to sort things out easily!! But glad you got it sorted in the end, I hope you get to go into labour all by yourself :happydance: with nice high platelets and everything :D 

Oooooh Cleck, I will have to go and play with the camera and take some nice scary stretchy pics!! :blush: Anyone else fancy sharing stretchmark pics in here to make everyone feel good?? :)


----------



## Sam_Star

Ooooh i'll share my stretchies because i love them!!!!
EDIT: after i've had my icecream lol!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL yaaaay Sam!!!! Ok with three of us willing, I am gonna go take some awesome stretchy pics :D Awwww I feel so excited!!! Hehehe let's be proud of them eh girls??? And you ladies without them can feel really smug and happy, and yet know that if they DO eventually make an appearance for you that they're really not so scary :happydance:

*runs off with camera*

xx


----------



## cleckner04

I thought my first picture with stretchies was 28 weeks but I'm SO wrong because it was 23 weeks! EEK! So here is two of my lovely pictures. The first is 23+4 the second is 30 weeks exactly. I don't have any more recent ones but definately plan on taking some on Saturday! :blush:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/23Weeks4DaysStretchmarksonApril1520.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/30WeeksStretchmarks.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

You can also see my lovely belly button ring scar. :haha:


----------



## Pippin

GABBY is on and just updated us on Kim's post baby is stable :yipee:


----------



## Mary Jo

as for belly pics - I kind of wish I'd done them in an organised fashion, same position and clothes at a regular interval, but I've done them very randomly, just when I feel like it. actually I did a few today, clothed and unclothed...

unclothed
clothed
and here's AE, looking right at the scanner!

:D


----------



## cleckner04

MJ you look fab! 

And I know this is completely random but to the girls that are having boys: Do you realize you are walking around with tiny penises inside of you? :rofl:


----------



## Shiv

cleckner04 said:


> MJ you look fab!
> 
> And I know this is completely random but to the girls that are having boys: Do you realize you are walking around with tiny penises inside of you? :rofl:

hhahahahaha and there was me thinking I hadn't had one near me for months :winkwink:


----------



## Shiv

i would take a photo of my stretchies.....................but...................i only have them on my boobies and I am not sure it is appropriate for such a clean living group of girls to see such things :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Shiv said:
 

> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> MJ you look fab!
> 
> And I know this is completely random but to the girls that are having boys: Do you realize you are walking around with tiny penises inside of you? :rofl:
> 
> hhahahahaha and there was me thinking I hadn't had one near me for months :winkwink:Click to expand...

You trying to tell us something there Shiv? Miss Team Yellow? :winkwink:


----------



## Kimberly28

Firstly before I attempt to defend myself here haha I want to apologize for seeming so inactive as of late. Honestly my summer schedule is ridiculous. I wish I had more time to myself to do what I want and need to do. Here is a brief run down of my days mon-fri. 

Wake up and get moving 6:45am
Get the kids up and dressed and fed at 7:30am, make lunch for my oldest who is in day camp from 9am-4pm.
Leave the house at 8am with hubby and both boys.
Drop hubby at work at 20 till 9. 
Drop oldest(Zach) off at day camp at 9.
Go home with youngest, Daniel(soon to be middle child).
Get home few mins before 10 am.
My snack time.
Help Daniel with his academics from 10-1.
Lunch at 1pm.
Sit online and check email etc while Daniel watches educational videos from 1-3pm.
Snack time at 2:45pm.
Leave the house at 3pm to pick up Zach from camp at almost 4pm.
If hubby is off at 6 (as he is half the time) then instead of driving an hr home just to have to leave again within minutes I take the boys to the park or McD indoor playground to kill time for about 45 mins then leave to pick up hubby.
Get hubby at 6. Home about 6:45-7pm
Dinner time, bath/showers for kids
Kids bed time at 8:30pm.
Time with hubby until 11pm then its bed and sleep time for us.

So as you can see my schedule gets insane and I end up doing a lot of driving and such. I do get on here each day and check in on everyone but I don't always have time to post and reply to everyone but its not because I don't care about you all! I really do! :flower: I just don't get enough time to myself :wacko: but that will change once the boys go back to school on August 10th. Yes I'll be tending a new born by then or shortly after but seeing as they sleep a lot the first days of life I will have more time to get on here and post pics and such. I apologize to you all for my lack of attention to you all on here. :hugs:


Now also, I had a great dr appt this morning. :thumbup: Had an ultrasound and got to see Bry Bry who I haven't seen since I was 20 weeks. So that was wonderful. :happydance: He measures 2 days ahead of gestation, has a head full of hair(I've not had any heartburn, but hubby has had it for me haha), he currently weighs in at 4 lbs 15 oz. His fluid levels look good, the cord is not around his neck at all(yay!! whew!) He was wiggling a good bit, had a heart rate of 158 bpm, and seems to be starting to engage. They said he looks very strong and healthy and my chances of losing him at this point are less than 3 in 1000. BIG WHEW!!! :happydance: Oh and we saw him yawning and swallowing! :cloud9: 
My cervix is still 3cm and closed. Dr doesn't think I'm going into labor for at least another couple of weeks but I'm still getting seen once a week now anyways just to be safe since I had my first born at 5 weeks early. He also plans to do another scan at 38 weeks to check his size one more time. If baby looks like he will be hitting 8 lbs come 40 weeks then he will induce me that week(38wks) instead of waiting. So now its a wait and see game and if I go into labor he said he wont stop it and he thinks Bry would be just fine. :)
 



Attached Files:







Bry Bry-JellyBean 34w+3d-resized.jpg
File size: 83.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## joeyjo

Cleck and MJ - love the bumps.

Thought some of you girls might like this site

https://theshapeofamother.com/


----------



## Shiv

cleckner04 said:


> Shiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> MJ you look fab!
> 
> And I know this is completely random but to the girls that are having boys: Do you realize you are walking around with tiny penises inside of you? :rofl:
> 
> hhahahahaha and there was me thinking I hadn't had one near me for months :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to tell us something there Shiv? Miss Team Yellow? :winkwink:Click to expand...

i always felt like I was having a boy - and people tell me my bump is boy shaped - nothing more than that I'm afraid!!


----------



## cleckner04

joeyjo said:


> Thought some of you girls might like this site
> 
> https://theshapeofamother.com/

I browsed a little bit and might I say 'oh my!' It makes me even more curious as to what my body is going to look like after the baby is here. My body wasn't that spectacular to begin with but I kind of wish I had taken a complete naked before picture that I could keep privately to remember. :rofl: Cause after looking at those pictures I realize I really never will be the same again.


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> MJ you look fab!
> 
> And I know this is completely random but to the girls that are having boys: Do you realize you are walking around with tiny penises inside of you? :rofl:

:rofl: my friend said this to me as soon as I found out we were having a boy!! LOL I think of it occasionally and it makes me giggle hehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> Thought some of you girls might like this site
> 
> https://theshapeofamother.com/
> 
> I browsed a little bit and might I say 'oh my!' It makes me even more curious as to what my body is going to look like after the baby is here. My body wasn't that spectacular to begin with but I kind of wish I had taken a complete naked before picture that I could keep privately to remember. :rofl: Cause after looking at those pictures I realize I really never will be the same again.Click to expand...

Hehehe me too on the naked pic from before thing... I used to have some... ahem... just for Lee (OH) :winkwink: But they got lost when we chaged our computers! All I have now is a pencil drawing that Lee did of me butt nekkid, it's soooo sweet cos he made me look all sexy and nice (artistic license HEAVILY involved, methinks!!!)

I am just uploading my stretchies to photobucket hehe... Sam, where are you??? Take the plunge with us girl!! 

Oh, and MJ, as ever your bump looks totally beautiful :D


----------



## Sam_Star

Okay then ladies *exhales* here is my bump stretchies and all and i love 'em!!!!
https://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww27/Mamfa84/PICT0023.jpg


----------



## Sam_Star

That is the most flesh i have flashed in my life!
Darren didnt get to see that much at the conception :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Yay for stretchies!!! :yipee:

*takes a deep breath* .... I took a bunch of pics cos I just couldn't get the light right! LOL so you all have to suffer loads of pics from me I'm afraid... 

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Stretchies6.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Stretchies5.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Stretchies4.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Stretchies3.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Stretchies2.jpg
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Stretchies1.jpg

:blush: sorry, there's loads!! Hehe.... I have one single random stretchy coming out of my belly piercing which you may be able to spot in some of them, also you can see my hair snail trail on my belly in the "under bump" shot!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Sam_Star said:


> Darren didnt get to see that much at the conception :rofl:

OMG :rofl::rofl:

And you look gorgeous hun!


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow it's amazing that you didn't get any on your actual bump! You seemed to have gotten them on the smallest areas but where your skin is stretched the most it is perfectly clear! You look great!


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG :shock: Sorry, my pics are the most massive!! LOL ah well!!

I'm just off for dinner now girls but will be around shortly :)

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Shadow it's amazing that you didn't get any on your actual bump! You seemed to have gotten them on the smallest areas but where your skin is stretched the most it is perfectly clear! You look great!

I know! Weird, eh?! :shrug:


----------



## Shiv

I hate to say it Shadow but I'm afraid your other bumps rather drew my attention away from your baby bump - nice boobies :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

OMG Shiv I was gonna say the same thing!! I was like she has fabulous knockers but we are supposed to be looking at stretchies. :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

cleckner04 said:


> MJ you look fab!
> 
> And I know this is completely random but to the girls that are having boys: Do you realize you are walking around with tiny penises inside of you? :rofl:

:rofl: yes... it's so odd to think my female body has grown a little male with male bits and male hormones and all that... :D

AE has the most vigorous hiccups ever tonight... they've never been that powerful before, poor little chap!

and all the stretchmarks pics - they're a badge of honour, ladies... definitely you've all earned your tiger stripes. very beautiful pics of gorgeous mummies to be!


----------



## joeyjo

Shadow and Sam - fab bumps!

Shadow - I didn't realise your belly button had popped out - mine is trying to. Do you find it gets itchy or sensitive?


----------



## Mary Jo

Shiv said:


> I hate to say it Shadow but I'm afraid your other bumps rather drew my attention away from your baby bump - nice boobies :blush:

hehehe, I agree, Shadow, I've always been envous of your boobs... god, they are looking amazing!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I've always been a bit obsessed with boobs.. :blush:


----------



## Sam_Star

I used too have a lovely pair of boobies :sad2: they were my pride and joy but now i have to be very careful not to trip over them!! Its not too bad though my babies still get their nutrients from them!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Sam_Star said:


> ... but now i have to be very careful not to trip over them!!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Shiv

Sam Star - ALL boobies are beautiful regardless of size or shape :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Well girls, I am off to eat as well. Plus it is getting hot upstairs because our air conditioning just doesn't seem to cool the upstairs very well and I need to cool down a bit. All this talk of boobies got me hot. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You girls are too cute... Hehehe thanks :blush:

I have never ever ever been proud of my boobs, I always just hated them and covered them up (and I still do cover them up, I just can't get out of that habit and never ever show off cleavage in public!) But I do appreciate that of all the things pregnancy has given me, the boobs are the nicest "gift" !!! Hehehehe

Joey, My belly button has always been a semi-outie, so it didn't have far to go to pop right out. It's never itchy or sensitive or anything, no :) 

Thanks again for the ego-boost ladies :blush: Boobies are gooooood :D xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls! i've updated a tad in my thread started by kim. It's not all of it but so you have an idea!:)

I have picutres up on facebook if you have me or if you dont...

Gabrielle Wolters is my name on there.

If anyone somehow could take my pictures off there and put them on here??? I dont have time or energy to resize them all so i think you'll have to look there for now. Thanks again and i'll try to update again soon!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh Gabs, great to hear from you sweetie!!! I hope you're feeling ok and that Jack can get stronger soon, I'm sure he will do great! Thanks so much for taking the time to update us all :D We're so proooooud of you and little Jack, good luck with everything! :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

ShadowRat said:


> ...But I do appreciate that of all the things pregnancy has given me, the boobs are the nicest "gift" !!!

:shock: :shock: so FAR, of course!!!!!! :rofl: I think Vince will be a TAD more special than a pair of huge milkers!!!!!!! :rofl: :shock:


----------



## bun-in-oven

shadow- your bump looks like mine, ive got some strechies where yours are too (not sure if you could see them on the pic i sent you) yeah u got a great set of boobies! mine aint even gone up in size:(. i also developed a stretch mark near my belly button piercing!! and have now got a outtie! which i never had with jack and i was twice as big with him!!


----------



## rubyrose

Wow i have to agree shadow your boobs are fantastic!! Mine are rivalling Jordon's at the mo (Jordon with the boob job) so i look ridiculous at the mo!! 

Anyone else getting VERY impatient now waiting for the babies to arrive?! I just feel like its a waiting game now, I just keep wishing the days around, I go to sleep happy knowing I'm a day closer to meeting Archie!


----------



## nuttymummy

heya...yeah i dont mind posting my stretchies...ill take a pic when i have a spare min but youll have to squint to see through the hairs i have on my belly :rofl:

VERY achy n painy tonight!! bit of cramping going on and a very sore back....topped off by a headache and a very active LO.

oooo ooooo someone get those pics of jack on here i wanna see!! lol

i used to like my boobs too....actually i used to get loads of comments saying they were perfectly round....just like two balls in my bra :rofl: now they flap around like dangly noodles and are full of stretchmarks :rofl:

By the time this little miss has finished sucking on them, they will look like two pieces of spaghetti with nipples on the end :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

rubyrose said:


> I just keep wishing the days around, I go to sleep happy knowing I'm a day closer to meeting Archie!

hehehe yep!!! That's me!!


----------



## rubyrose

Glad to know i am not the only one!! Hubby keeps telling me to "stop wishing my life away!!" LOL im only wishing the next 5 and a bit weeks not my life hehe!


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> now they flap around like dangly noodles and are full of stretchmarks :rofl:
> 
> By the time this little miss has finished sucking on them, they will look like two pieces of spaghetti with nipples on the end :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ROFLMAO Awwww Nutty, I LOVE when you post in here, you totally crack me up!!!! LOL

For the record, guys, mine are as dangly as anything OUT of a bra cos of my stretchy EDS skin!!! But hidden away in a bra like in those pics they actually look bearable :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Naw Ruby, not wishing YOUR life AWAY, wishing ARCHIE's life to BEGIN!!! :happydance: :D we just can't wait to be mommas can we?! Hehehe


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah exactly!! I am so excited now its unreal feel like im 8 years old waiting for xmas!


----------



## bun-in-oven

nuttymummy- lol, im breast feeding this time around!, i never with jack so mine will look like wet t-bags that have been left on the side all day!!! so you might have a few pm's on breastfeeding tips too ;) cause i aint got the foggiest!!! i feel so nieve!!!:(


----------



## nuttymummy

https://www.flowgo.com/funny/1279_groovin-grannys-swingin-boobies.html

ive just found my boobs!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

:haha:i think maybe you should have some of that as your avatar!!:rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

:rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/photo.php?pid=2722188&id=543181636&ref=mf

Not sure if it will work nutty but i tried x


----------



## nuttymummy

OMG hes gorgeous!!! and what great pictures they captured of the day!!

thank-u so much sam for posting the link!! :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

He is just gorgeous!! Brooding even more now!


----------



## Sam_Star

Glad i can be of service!!
I'm going to upload Elinors last scan pic if thats okay i've never shown you gals one before and seen as i'm now getting pretty good at photobucket i will!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Okay here it is......
https://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww27/Mamfa84/PICT0001.jpg
Its not the best pic in the world but i'm still wearing my 'L' plates!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

argh how gorgeous! and some fab pis of the c-section! never seen pics of a c-section before lol


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh Sam it'd be great to see some pics of Elinor :D 

I also uploaded some Jack pics to my photobucket album to show them right here...

I'll put them in the other thread that Kim started too if that's cool Gabs? :)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111155831636_543181636_2722172.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111155851636_543181636_2722175.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111155856636_543181636_2722176.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111155861636_543181636_2722177.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111155871636_543181636_2722178.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111155876636_543181636_2722179.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111155886636_543181636_2722180.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111156866636_543181636_2722182.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111156876636_543181636_2722184.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111156881636_543181636_2722185.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111156886636_543181636_2722186.jpghttps://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/6572_111156896636_543181636_2722-1.jpg

He is SOOOO cute Gabs!!! :dance: I just adore the one of his little toes :cloud9: Bet you can't wait to hold him honey :D Sure it won't be long x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Sam that's a lovely scan pic, she looks just perfect :D :D


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh god i'm seriously CRAVING a cold lager i really dont know whats up with me i dont drink i never have been 'a drinker'!!!!!!


----------



## Tsia

I am craving a tia maria.. 

By the way just texted army wife.. only just saw your message Sam star x
I'll let you know if she replies. x


----------



## Sam_Star

Thank you Naomi!! You can see that her chest is a little extended but apart from that she looks beautiful and they told me that she has a mop of hair?!?!


----------



## Sam_Star

Thank you Tsia xxxx


----------



## Tsia

Sam_Star said:


> Thank you Tsia xxxx


Got a reply from Army Wife- shes been moving and what not and will hopefully be connected again by the end of the week. She says _Hello_ to everyone .. shes missing the August mummies and will speak soon x


----------



## rubyrose

Anyone else's babies have a particular "song" you play/sing to them which they respond to? I spent a good few weeks singing lovely nursery rhymes to bump and he was having none of it but his loving me singing Billie jean to him!!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Ruby, Vince only ever responds to Funk :shrug: "Jungle Boogie" in particular always seems to set him off kicking like a good un!!


----------



## rubyrose

Lol ah bless Vince! It's weird i'll have to tell baby about MJ when his a bit older! Always heard his music as a kid and he was always on the news about something! 

Our babies will never know Woolworths either!! LOL


----------



## Sam_Star

Lol my little girl is a fan of Fall Out Boy but then i did drag her to a concert when i was 15 weeks :blush:


----------



## rubyrose

Lol sam star, a lil rocker on your hands! :)


----------



## Sam_Star

Yeah lol! All of my babies are rockers haha my one year old even head bangs :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Aww bless him thats so cute! Mine might be a little head banger with all the guitar hero i've been playing when bored!


----------



## ShadowRat

rubyrose said:


> Our babies will never know Woolworths either!! LOL

LOL right!! I never thought of this, but how funny to think it! :rofl:

(Cue Cleck asking what Woolworths is :winkwink:)


----------



## Sam_Star

And the kiddies will never know that Cif was once Jif!!!!


----------



## overcomer79

ok I'm not cleck...

But who are the Woolworths??


----------



## rubyrose

Oh yeah and star burst were opal fruits!! I still call them opal fruits lol. They'll never know lucky charms either they were my fave breakkie cereal when i was a kid!


----------



## Mary Jo

ShadowRat said:


> rubyrose said:
> 
> 
> Our babies will never know Woolworths either!! LOL
> 
> (Cue Cleck asking what Woolworths is :winkwink:)Click to expand...

she might know, after all Woolworths was originally an American company :D


----------



## rubyrose

Woolworths was like a huge shop that was massive but went under :( It sold loads of stuff, cds, dvds, kids clothing and the best thing PIC N MIX!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl: lol Sam, so true... Hmm what else? Starburst were once Opal Fruits... Ummm Snickers used to be Marathon.... lol... Virgin turned into Zavvi and then disappeared entirely lol... Any more??


----------



## ShadowRat

Ack Ruby you beat me to it with Opal Fruits!
lol Overcomer @ "the Woolworths" hehehe cute :winkwink:


----------



## Mary Jo

Baby has been such a squirmy little wriggle tonight... so we recorded a bit - he was a little shy when the camera went on, he was a lot worse than this for an hour or so...

squirmy baby!


----------



## rubyrose

Penny sweets used to be a penny :dohh:


----------



## bun-in-oven

brandon-li likes lionel richie, think it chills him out!!! but also went to a Lionel Richie concert a few months back, never relly thought bout it but he's probably actually scared!! lol


----------



## rubyrose

Mary jo nice belly! You sound exactly like me when i get a big movement i still go "ohh!" everytime i see/feel it!


----------



## ShadowRat

Glad they brought back Wispas, I always loooved them and now Vince can know them too :dance:


----------



## rubyrose

Ohh yeah wispas are lush!! Also they used to sell mountain dew in england but stopped ages ago, i loved it! I bought back a few bottles in my suitcase from Vegas !


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh MJ that's totally awesome!!! I just know Vince would stop doing those big movements as soon as I set the camera on him :rofl: I showed your video to Lee and he was like "OH my god!!! WOW!!!" and I was like "That's exactly what Vince does when you're not looking, you know!" He doesn't believe me LOL Vince always just stops whenever anyone but me is looking!!!

But thats a totally awesome little video :D


----------



## bun-in-oven

Mary Jo said:


> Baby has been such a squirmy little wriggle tonight... so we recorded a bit - he was a little shy when the camera went on, he was a lot worse than this for an hour or so...
> 
> squirmy baby!

WOW brandon-li is like that!!, makes me feel abit yuk yuk sometimes though!!, because i can actually see feet and stuff! is lovely to catch a recording though!!!:happydance:


----------



## rubyrose

ShadowRat said:


> Oh MJ that's totally awesome!!! I just know Vince would stop doing those big movements as soon as I set the camera on him :rofl: I showed your video to Lee and he was like "OH my god!!! WOW!!!" and I was like "That's exactly what Vince does when you're not looking, you know!" He doesn't believe me LOL Vince always just stops whenever anyone but me is looking!!!
> 
> But thats a totally awesome little video :D

Yep i get the exact same thing with Archie, his shy of his daddy lol!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Awwww mj that was soooo sweet i feel like i've actually witnessed a major part of your pregnancy now (i'm so silly lol)
I was foing to bring up norwich union turning into aviva but what would babies know about insurance anyway :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, Shadow, AE usually stops when someone watches but he was on such a roll tonight that I had a feeling if we were patient he'd let his daddy see it as well!

it was not long after I'd had a Cadbury's Caramel... :rofl:

ruby, I always squeal like that, it's a shock, even after weeks of these big movements! 

and bun, I've never identified a piece of AE yet but the sonographer today pointed to where his knees are and it's exactly where I regularly get a little pointy thing poking out, so I guess that's what it is! I think the video was of his arse though... poor baby, his first sort-of moon to the camera :D


----------



## dimplesmagee

> And I know this is completely random but to the girls that are having boys: Do you realize you are walking around with tiny penises inside of you? :rofl:

It's funny you mention this because I will be sitting around having dinner with friends and I will make that annoucement, "I have a penis." My friends laugh, and think it's a crazy thing really!

Gabs-love the newborn pics. Congrats! Hope mom and baby are doing well.

I saw my Dr. today for another NST. She hadn't received the paperwork from my appt. on friday, so when she asked how big Joey was getting, she was surprised to hear 5lbs. 13 oz! She said that if the paperwork comes back and he's in the 90th-95 percentile in weight she will want to do another glucose screen just to rule out Gestational diabetes (I past the first one with flying colors). Otherwise, she said that I just have a really healthy baby at 34 weeks. She said I have the option of a c-section, but I REALLY don't want that, so I will do what I can to avoid that. With my hypertension though she said that she does not let women go beyond their due date and at times 39 weeks. She said that if my body is ready she has no probably inducing me at 39 weeks, which would save the baby from putting on another 1/2 a lb. So she made me feel a little better! Hopefully, Joey will come before 39 weeks though, naturally. That would be the best scenario. Overall though, I am feeling blessed to have a healthy baby and I'm healthy too.

Happy bun warming!! :baby:


----------



## Mary Jo

Sam_Star said:


> Awwww mj that was soooo sweet i feel like i've actually witnessed a major part of your pregnancy now (i'm so silly lol)
> I was foing to bring up norwich union turning into aviva but what would babies know about insurance anyway :rofl:

thanks sam, and that genuinely made me laugh... imagine the babies caring that Halifax and Bank of Scotland were once two separate institutions... 

:rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

lol Sam, yea and you know that company must spend the MOST money on TV adverts EVER... They had that massive "What's in a name?" thing with all the celebrities who had changed their names... Also the "Quote me happy" stupid annoying ads, and then the "Happy's back" (snore) ones... With the bloody garage sale... and then the queue of people coming to chake the dude's hand... Talk about spending loads of money on RUBBISH TV ads lol

...but then, I guess they all stuck in my head!!! Wouldn't make me give any money to Aviva though!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

:rofl: yes brandon-li's bum is in that position too!! i usually get feet in my ribs, freaky thing is, is when he's sticking his feet out i can actually feel his foot, like the heel and everything and athough it is the best feeling in the world its so uncomfortable at times!! but your LO was doing some hardcore movements there huni!! :happydance: i could almost feel the twanging sensation myself!!! :haha:


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG girls, somebody stop me eating all this junkfood!!! I've had my dinner, as well as:

Most of a tear-and-share garlic bread (BIG one!)
A pint of milk
Two Mr Kipling Country slices
One Galaxy cake bar
One Mars mini roll
One Jaffa Cake bar
....and a TON of Jelly babies!!!!

It's all my brother's fault, we went out to get him a card and chocs for his birthday and we saw the jelly babies and had to get them for our own scoffage, then when my bro came round earlier he brought all the cakey stuff, ate some of it with us and then left it all behind for us to scoff!!!! He always does that lol, always comes with cake and always leaves it all in our house so that we have to scoff it or waste it!! :rofl:

But I really must stop now, I am feeling quite :sick:


----------



## elly75

Oh my gosh...so much to catch up on !

Gabs, congrats to you and little Jack looks so sweet.

Sam, I do hope you're feeling better soon and this bout is a mild one. :hugs:

Has anyone heard from Mimi yet?

Tsia, congrats on being full term! :)

Hope everyone is doing well and it's an exciting time when so many folks are having their little ones or will be having them in their arms soon.

I'm sorry I don't chat as often as you ladies and feel bad for doing so (like bun, feeling like I don't belong in a sense). Hopefully when mat leave time comes soon, I can join in on more of the fun and chatter.

Take care ladies. :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Ohh the feet in the ribs are painful. He pushes my bra right up sometimes lol.

I can't think of any other things now that have changed only boring stuff lile banks, llyods tsb was two seperate banks wasnt it TSB was a bank on its own?! National express/national rail was british rail at one point lol seems like ages ago now!!! I had to pay for my fares when i went to school now in london kids get free bloomin oyster cards!!


----------



## elly75

Ohhh....garlic bread sounds SO good right about now. Too bad we don't have any bread in the house due to dietary restrictions. :(

Chocolate chip ice cream sounds good too.


----------



## Sam_Star

Naomi please dont get me started on the stupid adverts at the mo!!! 
And please dont mention chocolate :(


----------



## bun-in-oven

lol shadow!wow!! sweet tooth! all i crave at night is ice lollies and cereal!, ive actually got through 8 boxes of lollies in a week, with the help of OH!, he feels he should be craving too it seems!!


----------



## ShadowRat

elly75 said:


> I'm sorry I don't chat as often as you ladies and feel bad for doing so (like bun, feeling like I don't belong in a sense). Hopefully when mat leave time comes soon, I can join in on more of the fun and chatter.
> 
> Take care ladies. :hugs:

Awwww Elly :hugs: don't be silly! You pop in every now and then and catch up with us all, you don't have to be a hardcore gabbler like some of us to be an August mummy :) 

I hope people aren't feeling weird about posting less often because Cleck shrank the list down a bit??? I'm SURE she didn't mean that to make people feel bad for posting less than others!! If you're due in August and want to be a part of the group, then you ARE a part of the group!! :friends: we're not counting posts here girlies :winkwink: 

Everyone adds and takes a little something from being in this group, and we all make it what it is :D

Just my two cents, anyway! Hehehe x x x x


----------



## Sam_Star

Bun my DH is driving me INSANE at the moment if i carve it he craves it! He even claims his morning sickness is worse than mine (yes still have it) 
And this one is the best now he is claiming to have swine flu is nothing sacred!!!!?????


----------



## ShadowRat

elly75 said:


> Chocolate chip ice cream sounds good too.

:thumbup:

The other day I asked OH to get me a tub of Ben and Jerry's cookie dough from the shop, and we sat there and devoured the whoooole thing, I am ashamed of myself!!! :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah I have only just started posting here due to maternity leave now, i was studying my bum off for my last exam before i left buit it paid off i got 73% so am happy now, will be chatting a lot more on here!


----------



## elly75

Funny enough, I never fancied the cookie dough type ice cream but loved just regular chocolate chip.

Edit: Congrats, Ruby! Well done. :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam_Star said:


> Naomi please dont get me started on the stupid adverts at the mo!!!
> And please dont mention chocolate :(

LOL why with the adverts???? TV ticking you off lately??? Me and OH spend about 45% of our TV time bitching at the stuuuupid adverts!

Is it just me, or did anyone else totally not realise that the Ford Ka advert had loads of hidden Ford Ka shapes in it?! And thought that the woman was handing the little kid a yellow willy-shaped ice lolly?!?!? Or was that just me? :blush: :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

rubyrose said:


> Yeah I have only just started posting here due to maternity leave now, i was studying my bum off for my last exam before i left buit it paid off i got 73% so am happy now, will be chatting a lot more on here!

:thumbup: yay!


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks elly, was well proud of myself as preggo brain and well and truly sunk in by that point!!

Don't get me started on adverts either!!! I HATE bad ads. My worst used to be the cilit bang ones wih SHOUTY barry scott!


----------



## kaygeebee

Evening! 

Just had to say that I love all your strtchies - they look amazing! I have some too and I love every one - will post a pic as soon as I can get round to it.

And the pics of baby Jack ...... have just made me blub. I'm so over emotional at the moment!

BTW ... I need to change my due date!! (Sorry Cleck & Shadow!) the hospital have finally agreed that my MW worked it out wrong and that we should be going with my scan date - which is 28th August 2009. I'm going to change my ticker just now. :happydance:


----------



## bun-in-oven

Sam_Star said:


> Bun my DH is driving me INSANE at the moment if i carve it he craves it! He even claims his morning sickness is worse than mine (yes still have it)
> And this one is the best now he is claiming to have swine flu is nothing sacred!!!!?????

:rofl: i know my OH was saying the other day he had backche and case of the runs purely because i did!, but then saying that my mum is just as bad, has said she'd not been able to sleep properly for the past week with back ache and she said its sympathy........................im ike no mum, i call you that often and do your head in your waiting for the "IM IN LABOUR!!!!!!!!!" call (she's going to be there at birth with OH)
im so sorry to hear you still have sickness!!:hugs:, i hated it! and ginger biscuits dont bloody work! lol


----------



## Sam_Star

:rofl: OMG i thought it was a willy too hahahahaha its a little car though thank god!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

ShadowRat said:


> Sam_Star said:
> 
> 
> Naomi please dont get me started on the stupid adverts at the mo!!!
> And please dont mention chocolate :(
> 
> LOL why with the adverts???? TV ticking you off lately??? Me and OH spend about 45% of our TV time bitching at the stuuuupid adverts!
> 
> Is it just me, or did anyone else totally not realise that the Ford Ka advert had loads of hidden Ford Ka shapes in it?! And thought that the woman was handing the little kid a yellow willy-shaped ice lolly?!?!? Or was that just me? :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: ive said to my OH a few times, " its wrong you know them letting that kid have a big dil-do in his hand!" lmao


----------



## ShadowRat

Kaygee honey I will whip you up a new blinkie right now and change the list in Lion Cubs... Sure Cleck will change you in here too asap :winkwink:

Then I should be off to bed ladies!! One sleep closer to Vinceday (that's what OH has called it hehehe!)


----------



## rubyrose

Night shadow!


----------



## Sam_Star

Nynite Naomi hun xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Ooooh talking of adverts though has anyone seen the new passat one with tony blair singing 'positive thinking' 
It isn't really him but it looks like himand he drives me insane with his spooky eyes!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

im sorry ladies but do any of you get the sensation that your LO's are trying to poke their way out your strawberry!? i get this ALL the time and its kinda:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## rubyrose

Havent seen that ad yet sam!

I dont know if its the same feeling bun but i do get some funny feelings in the lady parts sometimes! They just come on quite strong, feels like his trying to shove his way out lol!


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, speaking of chocolate (sorry Sam), it's my ONE vice these days... I don't eat any more than I used to in general, but I do like my 2 chocolate bars at night... and my OH had the NERVE to say "you'll get fat" when I asked for my second tonight! I reminded him that AE needs an extra 300 cals a day and if it's in the form of a bar of Dairy Milk, then so be it!

other than that, today I have had:

a bowl of Jordan's muesli and milk (in a rush, no time for eggs)
a pint of skimmed milk (had terrible heartburn (GRRR) when I was out)
a sandwich of 2 slices of wholegrain bread, 1/2 an avocado, chicken and salad
a plain natural yogurt (150g)
an apple
2 tortilla wraps with tuna, loads of salad, creme fraiche, salsa and 1/4 of an avocado
and then the Dairy Milk and Cadbury's Caramel

:D not a bad day, I think

yesterday, however, featured a Magnum, a double cheeseburger & medium fries from McDonald's, a Caramel, a Dairy Milk and 4 Lindt Lindor balls, as well as bacon and eggs and toast, and a salmon and mash dinner...

OH had definitely gained weight recently, which is ok because he was pretty skinny before - I think it's a sympathy belly. He claims to crave chocolate (which I don't, or if I do it's nothing pregnancy-related); I don't think I crave anything apart from natural yogurt, which I could eat by the large tubful.

And he reckons he has the swine flu as well, which he doesn't, he's just a bit of a hypochondriac. He dug out my thermometer (which has not been used since I was TTC) but he was only 36 point somehting :rofl: AND - he tried out my TENS machine last night on his "bad back" (forgive me if I sound non-too-sympathetic here). It was actually really funny because I turned it right up when he wasn't expecting it and he was shrieking like a 13 year old girl :rofl: It works, at least it does *stuff* to muscles, that's for sure. (He didn't stay on it long enough to get a lasting benefit, immediately after he was on his soapbox asking if it was safe! Like he hadn't heard the midwife talking all about them the other week or something. And like I'd happily wire myself up to the mains at 8 and a half months pregnant... *shakes head*)


----------



## bun-in-oven

lol, thats good to know its like hes literally poking at me, rather uncomfortable at times!!:)


----------



## Sam_Star

Lol Mj your whole post made me hungry and want to physically abuse my husband :rofl: he is lovely but OMG he drives me mad at times!!
Like if i've been sick then i say urgh Darren i feel really sick and he will say AND I QUOTE "YOU feel sick what about me...." I have never wanted to punch another human being so much in my whole entire life!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL MJ @ Chris and the TENs!!! I put it on Lee's hand the other day, one pad on the front and one on the back, then cranked it right up, and his fingers were twitching like mad, it was really funny, we were both giggling like idiots! Those things can be fun!! LOL

*Should be in bed, but can't seem to tear myself away from BnB.... Help!!!*


----------



## Mary Jo

OMG, Sam, I am seriously wondering if our OHs were separated at birth! That is JUST the sort of shite mine would say as well... he's still asking me to pick stuff up from the floor (like the cable for the laptops) and when I say no, I'm PREGNANT and huge and it hurts my pelvis to move, then (after he's made his Elvis/pelvis joke, which is wearing very thin now), he says he has a bad back and HE cant get it. I honestly have to let it wash over me or we'd be having massive fights all the time.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooookay I am now proper tired, I'm REALLY off to bed :winkwink:

Nite all x x x


----------



## Sam_Star

I hear you sister!! 
His mum is just as bad and is treating me like shite since i was dignosed with swine flu she is a cow!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

nighty Ms Shadow :hug:


----------



## bun-in-oven

night night shadow!!! i wont be far behind you! another day bites the dust!!:)


----------



## Mary Jo

Ack, Sam, that sucks. At least my OH is the only one who gives me a hard time about things.

He just went to bed, whining "fucking heart pains" now!!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Since DH told her about the S/F she has taken to calling him on his mobile i mean WTF you cant catch it if i answer grrr she is just evil!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

im off to bed now ladies, come over feeling quite ill, feel sick got a head ache and feel quite dizzy!! not quite sure why! speak soon take care! x


----------



## Mary Jo

nighty bun :D

am off in a tick, too - just getting cooled off before even attempting sleep. it's another warm night.


----------



## bun-in-oven

i know esp when your OH feels the need to cuddle your bump!! ................... it is lovely but god damn why would you want 2 radiators on you??lmao.
goodnight huni! 
xxxx


----------



## Kimberly28

Evening ladies. I just wanted to let you all know that earlier today I put up a post(its on page 418 ). But from what I can tell no one saw it. It includes a scan pic that was done this morning. I guess it somehow got overlooked. :wacko: If any of you could pop back and read it just so I can stop feeling so bad and feeling like I'm not around enough I'd appreciate it. :blush: Thanks so much! :flower:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Shiv said:


> jai jai - can't believe you missed it - poor Cleck got a right ear-bashing (somewhat undeserved in my opinion might I add!)

You know, for as much as everyone has said that they wanted that subject to be over and done with, you gals sure do like to keep making comments, huh? It makes it extremely tempting to slip back into complete bitch mode, but I'm trying not to.



Pippin said:


> I agree Jai_Jai but I've already been kinda told off once for getting upset about people lying to get scans so I'm not saying anymore that's controversial. Basically one girl has constantly posted about her body image when really she looks fine (better than most of us) and some August Mummies said how silly it was. She found a few of our posts in here and got upset. I guess people can be very worried about appearance but we are pregnant after all, we have to expect a few new stretches, veins or bumpy bits. I've always been over weight so I can't say a thing about my appearance, if it bothered me I would have done something about it years ago :dohh: I found new veins on my legs this morning they look like a little star/firework burst, kinda bizarre as I don't have stretchies yet, my legs are white too which makes them stand out more....... nice!!!

My veins seem to show more through my very fair skin as well... but it's been that way since before I was pregnant! :rofl:



overcomer79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well, I had a scare last night. I started having a severe backache and constant cramping. I ended up calling the dr and she said that constant doesn't sound like labor but do try to get baby to move because if I couldn't, she wanted me go to hospital to have him monitored. I got him moving but the pain lasted all night. I am much better today but it is just a bit too early to be welcoming James into the world. It did make for an exciting night as I thought I would have to go to the hospital. Maybe I overdid it this past week. I am taking it easy today and tomorrow will start washing baby clothes and organizing his room as we have so much and still one shower left. One of the ladies made a pamper cake. ...you heard right...a PAMPER CAKE!!!! It is a cake made with pampers!!!!!!!!!! I so totally have to take a picture of it!!!!! It is so cute that I don't know if I want to use the diapers :cloud9:.

I had constant cramping/pain the first time I went into labor. Grrrr. That annoys me, that they have this set description of what contractions feel like when it can be different!



joeyjo said:


> MJ - I also had a dream where my baby was born with a full set of teeth but they fell out in the first few days and they were just like shells of teeth as in just the ourter layer really. My MIL used to work for the council liasing with HVs and childminders - apparently 1 HV said that babies can be born with teeth but its very rare.

My dad and I were both born with teeth. I had two! My mom says that's why she didn't breastfeed me as long as she did my siblings... could you imagine? Teeth chomping on your nipples when you're trying to breastfeed?



ShadowRat said:


> LOL yaaaay Sam!!!! Ok with three of us willing, I am gonna go take some awesome stretchy pics :D Awwww I feel so excited!!! Hehehe let's be proud of them eh girls??? And you ladies without them can feel really smug and happy, and yet know that if they DO eventually make an appearance for you that they're really not so scary :happydance:
> 
> *runs off with camera*
> 
> xx

I'm kind of in the middle... only have little tiny beginnings that are adding themselves onto my old ones. So, I have them, but they're not bad....



cleckner04 said:


> MJ you look fab!
> 
> And I know this is completely random but to the girls that are having boys: Do you realize you are walking around with tiny penises inside of you? :rofl:

Yep. My OH and I have been joking about me being a hermaphrodite for several months now. :rofl:



cleckner04 said:


> I browsed a little bit and might I say 'oh my!' It makes me even more curious as to what my body is going to look like after the baby is here. My body wasn't that spectacular to begin with but I kind of wish I had taken a complete naked before picture that I could keep privately to remember. :rofl: Cause after looking at those pictures I realize I really never will be the same again.

I already look back of pictures of myself and think "I hope I look like that again some day...." and I think I know deep down it won't happen. :( :rofl: Actually, I used to have body image issues before I was pregnant, and now I look back at that time and say "OMG! I was so SKINNY, how could I have thought I was anywhere close to fat?!" It really makes me sad that I didn't see myself in the way that I actually looked!



Sam_Star said:


> I used too have a lovely pair of boobies :sad2: they were my pride and joy but now i have to be very careful not to trip over them!! Its not too bad though my babies still get their nutrients from them!!!

That's another thing you have to remember! Booby changes are for your baby too.... My boobs are one thing I hate the absolute most right now... and it's not that they're bigger, but I hate the darkening of the areolas and how my nipples are now gigantic and they sag a bit more.... BUT, I know that they can feed my baby, so whatever.


----------



## cleckner04

Kimberly- Just wanted to say hun that I love your ultrasound piccies! And I understand completely that people get busy with life and that they can't always come in here and chat. :hugs: You are fine hun! I know your still around and you come in here when you can and that is all I looked at when sorting through random names. 

I truly hope I didn't hurt anyone's feelings where the list is concerned. 
My intentions with messing with it were girls that got on here once and never came back basically. I checked through profiles before removing people and there were several that hadn't even been on this forum since april. So those were the types of girls that I figured just don't need to be taking up space on our list. With all the girls popping lately, it was getting ridiculous having to scan through random names that I've never even seen in our thread, let alone the entire forum IYKWIM.


----------



## cleckner04

kaygeebee said:


> BTW ... I need to change my due date!! (Sorry Cleck & Shadow!) the hospital have finally agreed that my MW worked it out wrong and that we should be going with my scan date - which is 28th August 2009. I'm going to change my ticker just now. :happydance:

Gotcha hun! I about missed this in the chatter that I had to catch up on. :dohh: 

I love the days when it is full of talk! Definately more fun when everyone has something to say. I guess we are all just trying to pass the time as quickly as possible now!


----------



## joeyjo

Wow - chatty evening you lot had!

Mostly food and chocolate talk which made my muesli and yoghurt brekkie feel particularly boring!

MJ - odd you say you are craving natural yoghurt - I have craved dairy products all thru' I only realised when hubby commented we were getting thru' 6 pints of milk a week. I think I have also developed an addiction to cottage cheese. Love your Vid

SAmstar - I feel you on craving lager. There are loads of alcohol free beers here in Switzerlnad but most are a bit rubbish however last time I went for a curry in the UK I had an alcohol free Cobra - it was good, I'd recommend it. 

Gabs - fab pics, thanks for the links giirls

Nutty - your boob description and link cracked me up. I have no idea what mine will be like after but I hope I keep some of their inflated size. I've gone from a 30B to a 30F/32E!!! They feel too big now but when I was 12 weeks they were about 30D/DD and I loved them!

Rubyrose - I am getting very impatient too! Congrats on your exam.

Dimples & Kimberley - glad appt / scan went well.

W4B - can't believe you were born with teeth - that's amazing! It would make getting started on breast feeding a whole lot harder tho'

As for music this LO likes - well the first time I felt him/her move was listening to Madonna - Papa don't preach :rofl:
Also seems to like Dreadlock Holiday (randomly on a compliation cd we have) The Rolling Stones and Groove Armada. Hubby is disappointed the bBeatles have not created a huge response yet but he keeps trying.
S/he also really responds to Vivaldi's 4 Seasons - the really dramatic bit they often use in firework displays - but it is a bit painful for me as s/he jumps!

Anyway Hope everybody has a good day. I have a load of washing and paperwork to do and then i have to attempt my bikini line .... meeting the girls at the outdoor pool this afternoon.


----------



## Tsia

i cant keep up with this thread lol.. :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

pheww, alot of reading to catch up on haha, since OH has moved in i hardly manage to get on here very much at night and in the day iv been busy decorating, getting things ready for baby etc, 

iv just checked my bank balance and my £500 sure start grant has gone in today so im gunna go out and spend it i think, 
just been looking what we still need to get 
so im gunna go out and buy cosey toes, changing bag and baby monitors today then im all done!
and decided were gunna buy a new bed with the rest of it cus ours is collapsing, 
so hopefully by the weekend everything is going to be ready a whole 7weeks after i originally planned ¬_¬

is anyone else finding it too uncomfy to sleep now, if i lie on my sides it hurts my back so much, if i lie on my back i feel squashed like i cant breath and theres no way i can get on my front, lol, i cant go more than 30minutes without waking up and i think its starting to piss off OH now too, 

i just want a couple hours of uninterupted sleep! and i dont think im gunna get that for a very long time to come :/ 

hope everyones okay i cant remember who has said what now after reading like 30pages ha, xx


----------



## nuttymummy

wow...this is so hard to keep up with!!! and i was only on here last night!!! :rofl:

MJ, great video!! i have two saved on my phone but dont know how to get them on here coz my laptop doesnt have bluetooth!

someone mentioned baby not knowing what the cereal lucky charms was......THEY STILL SELL THIS!!!! it used to be my fav......but i aint travelling all the way to selfridges and paying £7 a box for the stuff!!!!

one thing we can be sure of though......they will probably know what the film 'goonies' is...it still gets played!!! :)

sam...that scan pic is so cute...i love it when u can see their little noses!!!

joey thats one heck of a size increase!!! how r u coping with it!!??


----------



## joeyjo

As long as I remember i can't bend my tummy properly its OK! :rofl:
The skin gets a bit itchy on the bump occassionally but no where near as bad as my belly button which is so sensitive it makes me feel squeamish.
I'm glad i've got a tan coz it has loads of blue veins just under the surface


----------



## bun-in-oven

so ladies! morning hope your all feeling ok!
had the crappest nights sleep ever, after going to be at 1 was wide awake at 5 but managed to get back off to sleep and woke up at 10! i really did feel really ill last night! wasnt too nice!.

well got to go into town this morning and really finding it hard to get ready! and to think of what i can buy my little boy he's 3 on the 31st july!. im really really stuck for what to get, and trying to find a bargin as moneys tight!. would really like it if LO arrived on jacks birthday or mine! mines the 28th july. 

suppose the good thing is that he's 3 not 16 (he's not going to be wanting designer trainers or clothes!!!)

feeling abit blah today!:(


----------



## nuttymummy

oooo 31st of july is my birthday!!

what does he like doing?? we got Kai a toy kitchen as a present from baby (he likes playing with things like that) and we picked one up cheap from ebay.

try going on ebay and looking under toys....then put within a 10 mile radius of ur postcode.....usually the bigger items have a huge postage and youll save loads if u pick it up yourself...AND it might go cheap if its pick-up only as someone else has to want it in your area for it to go dear!

good luck!


----------



## Sam_Star

Kimberly28 said:


> Evening ladies. I just wanted to let you all know that earlier today I put up a post(its on page 418 ). But from what I can tell no one saw it. It includes a scan pic that was done this morning. I guess it somehow got overlooked. :wacko: If any of you could pop back and read it just so I can stop feeling so bad and feeling like I'm not around enough I'd appreciate it. :blush: Thanks so much! :flower:

I just went back hun and what a lovely pic!! His little lips stand right out bless him!! Sorry i missed your post xxx
I was told that Elinor has a lot of hair at my last scan too i didnt even know they could see hair its so strange!!! x

P.S. Morning all!!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

in all honesty he's at preschool full time (local nursery) so but the time he gets in we spend time together and have dinner etc.... then at the weekend we spend time out of the house doing things, he's very grown up in the respect that he like's doing crafts, reading books he isnt really into toys!! ----- horrible mummy!! lol.

ive got boxes and boxes of craft stuff he's got a easel and toys etc........., it makes it so difficult!! and to make things worse my garden ist the biggest!:(. grrrrrr i hate shopping at the best of times let alone when im hormonal!!!

Just to let you guy's know too vici will be back on line soon hopefully, she's waiting for the sound card on her pc to be fixed! :)


----------



## nuttymummy

o well then....a big stack of books should do it!! my son loves books too, or buy him a special shelf, or rack where he can put all his books.
as for craft stuff......u cant go wrong the stuff is EVERYWHERE!!
they do some cheap..paint ur own breakfast set etc. try those?


----------



## Sam_Star

Well girls its my first anniversary today and....
I have S/F and Darren has been a lazy twit again and stayed in bed while i get up with the boys!!!! I feel so used sometimes i'm really upset now if i go and give him what for then i've ruined our day but if i let it go then i'm being a pushover i'm so annoyed that he's done this again he just doesnt seem to care about me at all :sad2:


----------



## bun-in-oven

nutty thants a brilliant idea!!, see what do hormones do to you!!??lol.
im kinda lost without woolworths now a days!! at least you could walk into there and actually find something!! earlylearning is good but i dont think they have that much choice!!.

is anyone else feeling sicky today? i really am not feeling myself!:(


----------



## bun-in-oven

sam- hugs!, im sure he does care!, my OH is being a pig at times!, im sure its the shock of whats about to happen, but you both should be feeling a million dollars today! congratuations!, maybe make a joke of it, id say to my OH "if you want to make another year, then i suggest you get ya lazy ass outta bed!:))


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah sam keep it light hearted.....and see how the day goes. if all else fails give him hell tomorrow instead!!! i know its hard with what ur going thru...but at least u cant say u didnt try. u have the perfect excuse then for making his life hell 2moro!! :rofl:

i think the ELC is really dear!! try wilkinsons, asda n tesco for paint ur own stuff....ive seen them in there. they do paint ur own money boxes too!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

yeah i also think ELC are expensive!!, im looking at spending about £50 which i think is ok, afterall my mum is buying him a bike and what with the family it gets too much if u go too overboard!


----------



## ShadowRat

Morning girls! (lol... five to one in the afternoon :blush: )

Gonna make this a quick one as I can't get as hooked in here as I was yesterday cos there's lots to do today! (Including pestering OH to take me out for lunch :happydance: )

Firstly, Kimberly sweetie, I'm really sorry, I was one who missed your post and your beautiful scan pics :wacko: But I did make a post recently (to Elly, I believe) to say a bit about Cleckner reducing the list a little and about everyone who even takes a teeny part in this group is important and welcomed, and we are NOT counting posts ladies! :hugs: :hugs: So please don't feel like you're not part of the August mummies club just because you might post less often than some of us mad chatterboxes in here!!! It's quality, not quantity that counts hehehe :flower:

And Sam :grr: @ your lazy OH... But I think Bun and Nutty have the right idea, try to keep it lighthearted (I know it must be hard :( esp. being so poorly and having kids to take care of!) But there's always tomorrow to give him hell and make him feel like pants if he doesn't buck up his ideas today :) Hope you can have an ok day despite it all honey :hugs:

Right, Gonna go and put some clothes on now (Bun, I must've stolen all of your sleep last night cos I fell asleep reeeeally fast and slept right through from about midnight to 11:30 today!!!!! I feel GREAT! lol sorry honey :blush: )

Chat later my beauties :D

Shadow xxxx


----------



## Kimberly28

G'Morning ladies. I hope you are all having a more pleasant morning than I am. I woke up sick to my stomach and gagging. Also ever since yesterday afternoon the baby is kicking/pushing against me above my belly button and a little diagonal to it and its really tender and sore. He finally stopped at bed time last night and now he's doing it again this morning and it really friggin hurts and I'm sick to my stomach. :cry: I'm feeling so moody and emotional and I've already snapped at my older two kids this morning and I just don't wanna do this anymore! :nope: My dr is a really great one and really knows his stuff but he wont look at induction until he's scanned me again at week 38 to check baby's size (even though he's already almost 5 lbs.) if I don't go into labor on my own before then. I'm sitting here praying that I go in week 37. I know its hormones but I'm miserable today and I just wanna cry. :cry: I can't even get comfy in bed at night anymore. I'm having to prop myself up on my back into a reclining position which makes it hard for poor hubby to cuddle with me. If I sleep on my side with my body pillow between my knees and under my belly it still winds up pulling on the opposite side of the belly from the one I'm laying on. :wacko: Bless my poor hubby for putting up with me complaining so much these days. :blush: Is anyone else just feeling really fed up and trying to figure out how to survive the next few weeks? 
Sorry for ranting and whining ladies. I just really needed to get it off of my chest. :(


----------



## Boothh

lucky charms!! i do sometimes buy a box from selfridges though, but i see it as i dont really like chocolates so its my sort of 'box of chocolates' to treat myself too hahaha, ¬_¬
was supposed to go shopping early today but somehow fell asleep and have ony been awake 20minutes! must of needed it though haha, 

going out for lunch with my mum and sister and then picking up the rest of the baby stuff :) 
then tonight me and OH are going to pick up bits for our bedroom,
hope everyones having a nice day, xx


----------



## Aunty E

Aw Kimberly, that sounds horrid. I'm having real trouble getting comfy as well. A few of my books suggest napping in an armchair is more comfortable than being in bed by the time you're quite big. I get myself into downward facing dog to encourage Imogen into a more comfy position, could you try that?


----------



## Aunty E

Awrgh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last box last box last box !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiv

Congrats Aunty E - not long to go now.

Kim - sorry you are havng a tough time of it, these last few weeks do seem to drag, but they will pass and soon you'll have a lovely little baby to keep you awake at night instead :hugs:

Sam_Star - I think that men just don't get what we pregnant women go thorugh. It has just dawned on my hubby that I don't just sit around all day doing nothing because I am lazy - but becasue I am carrying around an extra 3 stone, my pubic bone feels like it is tearing apart and I am knackered cos I can't sleep at night! I am not sure what made him have this revelation (I will find out and let you knwo so maybe we can get your hubby to as well :winkwink:). Not that I sit around ALL day!! I agree with the other ladies, try to keep it light hearted for today and then let rip if he doesn't make more of an effort tomorrow! :hugs: and congrats on your anniversary!

Booth - enjoy lunch and getting teh rest of your baby bits

Shadow - hope you manage to persuade OH to "wine" and dine you at lunch time!

hmm who have I missed...........loads of you I am sure! sorry!

I am about to go and make a chocolate cake, yummy!


----------



## xarxa

cleckner- my bellybutton strechmark looks just like yours


Im playing Age of Conan to make the time go faster. I can recommend it :)


----------



## Sam_Star

Aww thanks for the advice ladies!! 
Kim i'm so sorry that your feeling so shite at the moment but not long now xxx
Well hubby finally got his arse out of bed and started shouting at me for not putting the washing on and then again for moving something of his (still not sure what) So bang went the light hearted way of dealing with things!! I just burst into tears and shouted at him for being a selfish pig told him that he doesn't appreciate a single thing i do and that i was going upstairs for some 'me' time.
He followed me upstairs boys in tow and said that he was really sorry he was feeling really ill and that maybe he'd caught the S/F off me!!!!
Now i may have over reacted BUT........ I HAVE THE FLU, I AM PREGNANT, I'M ANEAMIC AND IM THE ONE WHO GETS UP ALL NIGHT WITH OUR LO AND GETS UP AT THE CRACK OF DAWN WITH HIM TOO so sorry if i'm not overly sympathetic!!! JEEEZ!!!!!!
Sorry about the rant i just cant deal with his HYPOCHONDRIA today!

Oh and MJ woohoo on the last box!!!


----------



## Pippin

Errrr guys, Smith has 4 messages on her facebook saying congratulations.... does this mean she has had the baby or they have only just found out she is pregnant which seems unlikely. One says hope mum, dad and baby are doing well??? Anyone heard??


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Errrr guys, Smith has 4 messages on her facebook saying congratulations.... does this mean she has had the baby or they have only just found out she is pregnant which seems unlikely. One says hope mum, dad and baby are doing well??? Anyone heard??

I just saw this as well hun. Can't be them saying congrats for the pregnancy because one of the girls that said congrats has already said congrats on the pregnancy. So her LO must be here! :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

That is so cool, does she have a text buddy??


----------



## cleckner04

I really don't know. :shrug: I just looked at her myspace as well but there is nothing there indicating what happened either so I guess we just have to wait it out.


----------



## Pippin

Awww fair enough hope she is alright and doing well :hugs: Just left a message on her wall too on FB. So if you read this Smith CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Aww but one girl mentioned about it being a little boy. :sad2: I was SOO hoping she'd have a little girl this time. We will see when she gets back but the anticipation is killing me!!

EDIT: Another girl said she can't wait to meet this little guy...So I think it really is a boy!


----------



## Pippin

I was just looking through the list to see what team she was on but I remember now she was yellow and hoping for a girl as she has two boys already doesn't she awwww I'm sure she's not too disappointed as I bet he's a darling. xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Kimberly :( :( You poor thing, sorry you're feeling so pants!!! I know just what you mean with the sleeping thing, maybe you could get a daytime nap in an armchair or something, a bit more comfy and might make you feel a bit better?? I'm sure your OH understands that you're in the hardest bit now and that he needs to pamper you a little and accept your hormones etc. The good thing is, with our hormones fluctuating so much now, you'll likely feel top of the world tomorrow honey! :hugs: for now though... Go easy on yourself and try to keep busy to make these last days and weeks go by a little easier :hugs2:

Sam, I hope your OH's apology is a sign that he does really understand, he's just not dealing with it very well and not very good at putting you first when you're the one with all the shite to deal with :flower: I hope your day gets a bit better and that you're feeling alright soon :hugs:

CONGRATS on last box Aunty E!!! :bunny:

Hmmm re: Laura (Smith) - I'm pretty sure she never got a text buddy, but I could be wrong... I'm gonna go check out her facebook now, i wonder, if she has popped, was it the girl she sort of hoped for after all those gorgeous boys?!? How exciting!!! *checks it out now*

xxx


----------



## Pippin

No make that THREE boys! Now four!


----------



## ShadowRat

Ah, posted at the same time as you guys, Pips she has 3 strapping boys already... I guess she is really good at making boys!!! I think they were thinking of the name "Gage" for this little one if it was a boy, I wonder if she went with that in the end?! How exciting though! (still not looked at FB, going now!)


----------



## cleckner04

Yup I'm thinking its a boy Shadow but you can see what you think!


----------



## Pippin

Awww I really hope she isn't disappointed iykwim not that we could be with any baby.


----------



## cleckner04

Well I'm not so sure that she really cared either way. I think *we* wanted her to have a girl more than anything. :haha:


----------



## ShadowRat

Well I wouldn't be certain just yet guys, but it does look likely that it's a boy doesn't it? But the person who said "can't wait to meet this little guy" mightve just said "guy" for a word to say iykwim? But I agree, it looks likely that it's a fourth boy!!! Wow, if so, what a household she will have!!! Hehehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Well I'm not so sure that she really cared either way. I think *we* wanted her to have a girl more than anything. :haha:

lol I think you're right Cleck hehe we are such romantics, wanted her to have her little princess to spoil! hehe

I can't wait til we know for sure! I wonder what the story is, what with her having been away for the weekend and stuff...


----------



## cleckner04

Yup I agree shadow. It definately isn't 100%. But its fun wondering about it!! I can't believe she had :baby: already though!!


----------



## cleckner04

Man, all these girls giving birth already and they are all due AFTER me. I think I'll be one of those late poppers and than I'll feel left out cause everyone else already has their LOs. :blush:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Cleck, your little lady is being a good girl and waiting for daddy to be home first! :bunny: (<<< btw anyone noticed my obsession with Dancing Bunny lately?!? hehehe he's so cute!)


I had my lovely lunch out, OH and I are both in such lovely moods today for some reason, he says it's cos he's "gonna meet his son soon" :happydance: :cloud9: bless him :D :D

But I had bad leg pains when we got back (it's wet and rainy here... hmmm there's that weather link again!) but I've slapped my TENs on my legs and it is reeeeally helping!! I hoped it might help for this muscle pain I get sometimes, it's horrid pain if I can't control it, but this seems to be working a real treat!! So even if I don't have the whole "labour" thing, it's not been wasted! :dance: :bunny: hehehe


----------



## cleckner04

Joeyjo- Where you at girl? I just looked in the bump section and I tell you what, my belly looks just a little bit smaller than that when NOT pregnant. :rofl::rofl:


Oh and did you girls notice Georgie had her little girl a few weeks ago? I never posted it up because she never got on to share but I saw her on facebook and her LO is absolutely GORGEOUS! And Georgie looks super happy.


----------



## Pippin

I'm scared now. Went to antennal classes today and DH learnt a lot even if I knew a lot already from on here. She told me I should have packed my bags already so rushed home to do it this afternoon :dohh: can't believe how close it is all getting. Soon we'll be the oldest in the school!!!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> :bunny: (<<< btw anyone noticed my obsession with Dancing Bunny lately?!? hehehe he's so cute!)

I just noticed :mamafy: yesterday and I think he is the cutest. :rofl: And :mamafy: are what we are all going to feel like when we have our babies and have to use ourselves as milking machines. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooh yes Cleck I did spot that Georgie had her little girl on MSN, but I don't sign on there much any more so hadn't spoken to her to say congrats. But yay for her!! :yipee:

LOL Pips @ Oldest in school hehehe

Cleck, Joey is HOT hehehe did you see her bikini shot recently? *drools a little* :rofl: :blush: LOL sorry Joey honey!! But you look great, I'll bet it's gonna be nice and easy for you to get your amazing shape back after pregnancy :)


----------



## ShadowRat

:mamafy: hehehe cute! love it!! :mamafy: :bunny: :mamafy: :bunny: hehehe


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> I'm scared now. Went to antennal classes today and DH learnt a lot even if I knew a lot already from on here. She told me I should have packed my bags already so rushed home to do it this afternoon :dohh: can't believe how close it is all getting. Soon we'll be the oldest in the school!!!

I agree. I packed my bags a few weeks ago(not finished cause gotta add DH stuff) and it just felt SOO scary doing it. Turns out I really don't need to pack anything though as the hospital provides EVERYTHING. I packed all these diapers,wipes and onesies and such for the baby but I guess I don't need any of that. :dohh: They told me all I really need is a gown for myself if I don't want to wear theirs and a going home outfit for the baby. I'm still bring my duffel bag full of stuff. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Cleck, Joey is HOT hehehe did you see her bikini shot recently? *drools a little* :rofl: :blush: LOL sorry Joey honey!! But you look great, I'll bet it's gonna be nice and easy for you to get your amazing shape back after pregnancy :)

I think Joey is gonna walk out of that hospital looking just as good as she did before pregnancy. Probably even better cause her boobies will be bigger. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

?!?!? Has Ducky popped too???!??? Check out FB!!


----------



## katherineyao

add me pls,

my due date is 10th aug, only 20 days to go, good luck to all of you


----------



## bun-in-oven

wel ladies congrats to smith-laura if she has had her LO!! thats fantastic news!!.

cleck- know what you mean seems everyone is having their LO before me too!:)

shadow- im glad you got some much needed sleep!! even if you did steal mine!:) wierd thing is im not feeing the need to sleep at the minute, think if i wasnt so bored then id be awake 24/7!

well just got back from town after going to buy jacks presents, took the advice off nutty and got lots of creative play stuff...........................i also got him a dress up fairy outfit!! lmao, my mum and OH think im mad BUT he loves dressing up as a fairy and he's even got one of my redundant handbags!, bless him, i seriously havent got a problem with him playing with girls things!!, well i wanted some bargins and got some! i got him a board that you draw on you plug it into your tv and its got a digital camera attatched to it so you can take your picture, add things onto your face etc... and print it off!! looks loads of fun and it was only £19.99 out of home bargins (dont know if you guy's have one) so just got to search the web for some lego for him now, was so worried he wouldnt get a birthday present but feel at ease now its sorted!!!

got to have a early night tonight though, got to take me aunty out of town for her radiotheropy(she's got breast cancer), she's got to go 5 days a week for 6 weeks so me and OH have offered to take her, i dont think its good her going on a train what with S/F and her amunity being down so got some busy weeks ahead, but she's one of the most amazing people i know so i jumped at the chance to help her out. the good thing is her treatment only lasts half an hour so can chill in waiting room and wait! and if my waters break!? well ill be in the right place!!

i think we are all getting very fed up now arnt we ladies, i can honestly say though since ive been able to come on here and moan i've felt so much happier in myself!!:)


----------



## cleckner04

I was JUST getting ready to mention it Shadow! YES she did I believe! it says Congrats on her page as well and than she has the pictures as evidence! OMG!!! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG Ducky has had her little girl too!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

:wave: hiya katherine, welcome :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh and Cleck, she is SOOOO cute too!!! :D


----------



## cleckner04

She IS gorgeous isn't she!! I just left her a comment and told her to get on BnB and fill us in. :happydance: Okay seriously you guys this is what is going to make me want my LO to come. Seeing all these random girls in our group popping. She was due before me but STILL!


----------



## cleckner04

OMG OMG Laura is on facebook and it is a boy!!! Gage Lee Smith Born July 20 7lb 2oz 19 in yep.. it's boy #4


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Bun bless your little guy with his fairy toys hehehe love it :) MAke the most of it whilst he is still at the age where that's not "weird" :winkwink:
And bless you for being so sweet with your poor Aunt, I agree that it wouldnt be good to put her on a train with all this nastiness going around.

Oh that reminds me, I haven't told you guys yet but my best friend has SF :( and so she won't be able to come and meet Vince or anything till she is better :hissy: Trust her to go and get SF!!! lol... She always gets ill, if there's something going around, Lisa will catch it for sure! sigh...


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> OMG OMG Laura is on facebook and it is a boy!!! Gage Lee Smith Born July 20 7lb 2oz 19 in yep.. it's boy #4

:happydance: Am I clever or what?! I knew she liked that name!!! And he has the same middle name as Vincent will have! YAY! :D


----------



## cleckner04

This is seriously the most exciting day I think we've had on here so far. I can't believe all these girls having their babies already! And shadow you are SO close too! :dance:


----------



## ShadowRat

You can put her and Ducky in the thread title too now Cleck! :D :D


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> This is seriously the most exciting day I think we've had on here so far. I can't believe all these girls having their babies already! And shadow you are SO close too! :dance:

Well, really, I'm no closer than anyone! Any of us could pop at any time! But I will know a date for sure tomorrow... I hope it's soon!!! I am getting a bit jealous now with all these girls popping all of a sudden!!

What an EXCITING day for August mummies!!! Yipeeeeee!!! :bunny: hehe


----------



## bun-in-oven

lmao, he's in touch with his femine side!, fair play to little jack i say!!
yes im not going to lie and say its not going to be abt of a pain going out of town everyday but shes been off work a year with chemo etc...., and my uncle cant afford the time off so only fair to help!

oh babe, bet your friend isnt feeling to great!!
well i went around to my friends yesterday after id been there 1 hour she told me her boy is covered in spots and texted me today to inform me its chicken pox! FANTASTIC!! so now im paranoid my LO may come out with chicken pox!:(


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> You can put her and Ducky in the thread title too now Cleck! :D :D

Just did it as you posted this. :rofl: And we officially have one less yellow team person cause I changed smith's info BLUE!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Heheheh Cleck nice one!!! You should keep track of the yellows that turn into blues or pinks! Wow, isn't it exciting to know that that baby that has been in Laura for all these months was little Gage, a boy?! Hehehe and she had that whole fiasco of the nurse "accidentally" telling her it was a girl, guess that really was a mix up then!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Aww and now just two minutes ago my friend from back home posted new pictures of her baby girl! This is going to do me in seeing all these little babies all over the place. :dohh: I was doing so good being the one girl that wasn't ready to pop yet. Now I"m starting to feel the green-eyed monster creeping up! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Am I right in thinking that Ducky was planning to call her little girl Anaya? If so, don't you think that's such a beautiful name?? It doesn't say on FB what they named her yet...


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Now I"m starting to feel the green-eyed monster creeping up! :rofl:

:rofl: hehehe :winkwink: We're all still here with you honey!! I'm sure there will be some of us who have to wait a loooooong time yet, we will all have to keep each other sane and stuff!!!


----------



## cleckner04

She still named her Anaya. It says it on one of the picture descriptions. :thumbup:


----------



## kaygeebee

Ohhhhh!! We're properly popping now!! 

*congrats Smith & Ducky* :happydance:

I'm off out to an antenatal class - there are going to be two babies there tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Kay, have fun honey!!! I want to see babiieeeeeeees!!!!! Where's mine already?!?!? :rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

Ok, I love the :bunny: :)

So exciting that girls are getting ready to pop! I'm jealous, sometimes it feels like it's never going to happen, and then I turn around and it's a week later and I can't work out where the time went...

Had the pre-natal treatment at the Clarins Skin Spa today (was a birthday present from May). Was pure heaven. I want to move in there.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooh sounds lush, E :D 

Lalalalaaaaa!!! LOL I feel soooo happy today for some reason, and now with everyone's babies coming, it's all just so lovely!!!! :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## nuttymummy

yay lots of healthy babies arriving!!! thats what we like to hear in our thread!!
wooooooooo!!

i want mine here too :rofl: i have to go to hospital 2moro...but they didnt say what for!!! :rofl: guess i can only wait n see!

ha ha just spotted a few new smilies and ones that have changed.....:wedding: i like this one ha ha look how they smoooooch ha ha


----------



## cleckner04

Just got outta the shower! Now I feel oh so fresh and clean. And shaved my legs too! :shhh: I have a doctors appointment at 3 so figured I ought to do a little 'maintenance' hehe just in case they want to check the ol' cervix. :haha:


----------



## Aunty E

I know the feeling about maintenance! OH is home tomorrow, and I'm hoping for a little action, so LONG bath tonight (after I catch up on the housework :blush:)


----------



## cleckner04

For the girls that aren't paying attention a picture of Gage is up on Laura's facebook!! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Correction on that, it is up on her sister's facebook but she was tagged so you can see them anyways! I'd post them on here but don't want to in case Laura wants to do the honors IYKWIM. 

I am just so freaking happy today now. I have had a string of bad days too and today seems like the day to be happy. :cloud9:


----------



## nuttymummy

i dont have anyone on facebook from august mummies i dont think
anyone want to post me the link?? xx


----------



## nuttymummy

o...u just posted that cleck as i posted...IKWYM best leave it to her to announce n show of some lovely pics xx


----------



## cleckner04

Oh nutty you gotta get with us my dear! We even have an august mummy facebook group!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol i cant keep up with u on here never mind on facebook!! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

haha. None of us actually talk on there. But it is there with all the girls from this group so you can add them all as friends. :flower:


----------



## nuttymummy

ok, i just requested to join! xx


----------



## cleckner04

What's your first name nutty?


----------



## cleckner04

NM it's Tracey right?!


----------



## cleckner04

:dohh: I'm awful with names sorry. hehe. But I added both you and I'm assuming Kimberly28 is the Kimberly that I just approved. :winkwink: And I also added you both as my friends. :happydance:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol yup its tracey xxx.....i noticed u straight away!


----------



## cleckner04

Aww :hugs: 

Well, I am off to get a bit of cleaning done before my appointment in two hours. Hopefully we will hear from Ducky at some point so I know definate info to add beside her name for her LO. Have a good night ladies! :wave:


----------



## nuttymummy

hope u have a good app cleck!! cya later :wave:


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: seeya later Cleck, good luck at docs!! 

Ooooh Nutty thanks for adding me! Yea, I set up the FB group but it is mostly just so that we can find each other easily, we don't post on there at all really!!

LOL Also Nutty, it's lovely to see some proper pics of you!!! You've only shown us like 2 photos in here :winkwink: My OH fancies you lol he saw me checking out your photos and went "MMM, yummy, who is she?" hehehe I said "she's gorgeous isn't she? That's NuttyMummy, with the gorgeous little boy" hehehe :winkwink: so there's your ego boost for the day my dear :D


----------



## ShadowRat

I love checking people's photos out on FB hehehe


----------



## nuttymummy

lol youll have no trouble checking out my photos...i have TONS of albums ha ha

ive only shown a couple coz i dont actually like what i look like :rofl: its great what photoshop can do with pics!! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hellooooooo?!?!? Whenever I post everyone buggers off!! lol


----------



## nuttymummy

i replied!!! lol


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Ducky!!!! I see you sweetie, do you have an update for us?!?!?


----------



## Sam_Star

Yay for ducky and smith!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!! oh i'm so happy i was only checking laura's profile on facebook last night damn it!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> i replied!!! lol

:hugs: Awww fanx hehe :haha: don't feel so lonely now! hehehe... There's loads of us reading the thread right now, so maybe everyone will post at once in a minute??


----------



## Ducky77

hello Girls.

My baby girls is born already.

She was 6.83 lbs and 19 1/4 inch long. She was born on Saturday morning at 1.29 am when she was just 37 wks and 3 days old.

The contraction came around 9 pm friday night, it wasn't a contraction first, it more like a pressure from ur baby head on ur cervix, that's what I thought at first. Whenever the pressure end, I felt like I want to pop (sorry TMI) so I was like 3 times in a row went to the bathroom just to have a very very small pop.
and it's getting worse and worse but on that time I didn't remember to count the time because it's really felt more like a pressure on my cervix, I couldn't walk straight and lying down eventhough on the left side felt like hell...:cry: no position was right for me...and then came the back pain...but still on that time I didn't think it was a labor because I didn't have any mucus plug yet, or bleeding or water broke.

I called my nurse because I couldn't stand the pain! :cry::cry: when I was on the phone with her, I felt the pressure 2 times and I cried on the phone because of that. the nurse instructed me directly to the hospital because she suspected that I might have a back labor and asked me about the interval and then Bam..I suddenly realize that the pain came every 5 or 6 minutes apart!
On my way from home to hospital, it took around 50 mnt, the contraction came every 3-5 mnts apart, i was so scared and in pain.

They admitted me directly to the c-section recovery room, I was 4 cm dilated by then but they won't allow me to do vbac :( on that time I already don't care what they want to do, I just want them to stop the pain so at 1 am I went to the op. room and 1.29 am Anaya was born :) I stayed in the hospital until monday afternoon and she is a good girl, she could breast feed directly almost from the start :)

And now she is in our home already, still couldn't believe that I gave birth this soon. Do you know what the funny things was..on friday night I had the urge to make myself clean and smells really good. So I shaved my legs, put a mask on my face and body and even put a small amount of my hubby's fav perfume on me :haha: probably on that time my body was telling me to prepare itself for the labor :)


----------



## nuttymummy

yup....looks likew they have done lol


----------



## Boothh

gahh the place i wanted to buy a bed from has shut down :(

so off to ikea tonight instead haha, at least i can hopefully take it away though and sleep in it tonight! instead of having to order,

picked up wallpaper today for our bedroom too so im going to do that tomorrow, 
hopefully all this activity will kickstart labour for me haha, im getting soo uncomfortable now!


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: hi Gabs, too!!! How are you sweetie?!? Hows that gorgeous little man of yours doing???


----------



## Boothh

congrats ducky!


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwwww Lin, CONGRATULATIONS honey!!!! We've checked out Anaya's photos on Facebook already and she is GORGEOUS!! What a little doll :D :D

Sounds like you had a pretty painful labour, but soooo glad that she is out and safe and home with you already!!! Well done sweetie! :)

I'm sure Cleck will update the front page with Anaya's birth details as soon as she gets back on here :)

xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Becki, sounds like you have proper nesting instincts kicking in!! :D


----------



## nuttymummy

yay congrats ducky!!! xxxx


----------



## Boothh

i know i actually have hahaha, i had OH going under our bed pulling everything out last night cus theres no way i could of fit under :rofl: iv thrown so much stuff away too and 
only have bottle warmer and monitors to buy now! i said to the woman in the nursery shop today though i bet he's 2weeks late now just because im finally ready hahaha, 
cant believe were all right at the end now, you know what i cant wait to roll over in bed though without it being a military operation, hahaha xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh said:


> i cant wait to roll over in bed though without it being a military operation, hahaha xx

Hehehe I hear ya, sister! :thumbup:

I can't wait to sleep on my stomach again! Though I'm not sure if I'll be able to for a while if I have the C Section!


----------



## ShadowRat

Who is Joanne? Is that you, Joey?? xx


----------



## Ducky77

ShadowRat said:


> Awwwww Lin, CONGRATULATIONS honey!!!! We've checked out Anaya's photos on Facebook already and she is GORGEOUS!! What a little doll :D :D
> 
> Sounds like you had a pretty painful labour, but soooo glad that she is out and safe and home with you already!!! Well done sweetie! :)
> 
> I'm sure Cleck will update the front page with Anaya's birth details as soon as she gets back on here :)
> 
> xxxx

Thanks Shadow, it was painful but worth it, even though this is my 2nd I still couldn't believe Naya is here already


----------



## ShadowRat

Aha, I see that it is :) Welcome to the Facebook group Joey! :)


----------



## Boothh

OH actually rolls over in bed and is like 'you wish you could do this' at which point i normally hit him lmao


----------



## Sam_Star

I did Naomi!! Not for about a week or so but sleeping on my stomach after the section felt like heaven!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwwww, Naya, that is sooooo lovely, what a beautiful name :D I remember when you told us you liked that name for a girl :)


----------



## Sam_Star

Just read yor birth story ducky and i'm so pleased you are both doing well xx xx xx


----------



## joeyjo

:rofl: I requested to join the group - came back here and finished the thread and you'd already found me Shadow!!! 

Can you edit my sirname out of your post please - sorry hun.

Also thankyou Shadow and Cleck for your compliments! 

Congrats to the new mummies - can't wait to see pics

Kimberley - :hugs: I know you have more issues than me for wanting induction date etc - I 'm just impatient but you sound like I felt on Sunday and that's not a nice way to feel :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam_Star said:


> I did Naomi!! Not for about a week or so but sleeping on my stomach after the section felt like heaven!!

Ooooh that's good to know, thanks Sam! :D


----------



## ShadowRat

joeyjo said:


> Can you edit my sirname out of your post please - sorry hun.

Eeep sorry my lovely! Have done :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Woohoo! Ducky and Anaya are our next two Lion Cubs members! :happydance: 
I've added you to the front page of the new group Ducky, in case people want to check out how it's looking, here's the link again :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/161701-lion-cubs-mummy-baby-group.html

Once lots of us have popped and the list is looking nice and full, we can start to move over and chat in there too :D xx


----------



## Boothh

has anybody elses appetite increased loads recently? 
i know mine has, iv just been thinking over what iv eaten today and its loads!

2 tuna mayo sandwiches, ready salted crisps, and strawberry yoghurt for breakfast ¬_¬ dont ask, 
went out for lunch and got super carried away had, sausages, mash, yorkshire pudding, peas and gravy, with a big baguette and butter, and also had with it a big bowl of onion rings with mayo, and a bowl of chips! and apple pie and custard hahaha, i dont know whats gotten into me, im well gonna be on the ikea meatballs soon too i can just see it now ¬_¬


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared now. Went to antennal classes today and DH learnt a lot even if I knew a lot already from on here. She told me I should have packed my bags already so rushed home to do it this afternoon :dohh: can't believe how close it is all getting. Soon we'll be the oldest in the school!!!
> 
> I agree. I packed my bags a few weeks ago(not finished cause gotta add DH stuff) and it just felt SOO scary doing it. Turns out I really don't need to pack anything though as the hospital provides EVERYTHING. I packed all these diapers,wipes and onesies and such for the baby but I guess I don't need any of that. :dohh: They told me all I really need is a gown for myself if I don't want to wear theirs and a going home outfit for the baby. I'm still bring my duffel bag full of stuff. :haha:Click to expand...

Lucky you!!! They provide bugger all here and I mean nothing they even ask you to bring your own cotton wool! I won't be surprised if they even told me I had to bring my own bed :dohh: Oh and before you say it's free I pay far to much a month in national insurance :haha: :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## Pippin

May have already posted this but there are pictures up on Laura's facebook of baby Gage 7lb 2oz!!!! So cute. I WANT MINE NOW!!!! :haha:


----------



## ShadowRat

I know Pips, he's sooo cute ain't he?!


----------



## Pippin

I really want mine now and your so close too Shadow, I don't wish early labour but please can I be a week early??? teehee :winkwink:


----------



## Kimberly28

Pippin said:


> I really want mine now and your so close too Shadow, I don't wish early labour but please can I be a week early??? teehee :winkwink:

You and me both Pippen! Argh enough already! I'm doing everything I can think of come weeks 36-38 to self induce! Hehe! :winkwink:


----------



## Jai_Jai

congrats to you smith, ducky and gabs!!! I will catch up properly tomorrow - i have started to read but i dont want to miss anything out so i have the old pen and paper and doing it that way so expect a huge post tomo :dance: u girls have been chatty and the few days i am not here everything happens and everyone pops :dance:

I now know why ppl stay away from such threads that have been mentioned - u end up getting immature comments and ppl putting words in ur mouth - last time I post anything randomly i think :( oh well...........

:hugs2: and :kiss: for you all because you are all fabulous!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

so how many aug mummies are planned for c-sections? and are they all in July??


----------



## Pippin

Kimberly28 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> I really want mine now and your so close too Shadow, I don't wish early labour but please can I be a week early??? teehee :winkwink:
> 
> You and me both Pippen! Argh enough already! I'm doing everything I can think of come weeks 36-38 to self induce! Hehe! :winkwink:Click to expand...

My midwife today said raspberry leaf tea, start one a day at 37 weeks and then increase slowly to 4 day. I'm going to the shops this week.


----------



## Pippin

Where is Ducky's birth story? Can't find it??


----------



## ShadowRat

page 440 in here i think pips

Jai, :wave: hiya! missed you in here girlie!! Forget about the stupids hun, best to just let them get on with their petty ways and :ignore: :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ts-ducky77-smith87999xxx-440.html#post2634913

^^^Link to Ducky's birth story post in here :D


----------



## bun-in-oven

ShadowRat said:


> :wave: seeya later Cleck, good luck at docs!!
> 
> Ooooh Nutty thanks for adding me! Yea, I set up the FB group but it is mostly just so that we can find each other easily, we don't post on there at all really!!
> 
> LOL Also Nutty, it's lovely to see some proper pics of you!!! You've only shown us like 2 photos in here :winkwink: My OH fancies you lol he saw me checking out your photos and went "MMM, yummy, who is she?" hehehe I said "she's gorgeous isn't she? That's NuttyMummy, with the gorgeous little boy" hehehe :winkwink: so there's your ego boost for the day my dear :D

well my name is laura ebbutt on fb but i warn you there is some scarey pics on there!!


----------



## angelstardust

I've just lost about a tablespoonfull of my plug, if she comes in July, will she still be a Lion?


----------



## Pippin

Thanks *Shadow* will look now.

*angelstardust* my midwife today said I had to phone them if I lost my plug before 36 weeks. Do you have to do the same?


----------



## Jai_Jai

helllooooooooooooooo Shadow :hugs: yeh you are so right - I have removed my subscription from it.....cant be bothered!!

so i dont want to appear like i have not been listening as I have over 70 pages to catch up on so I am sorry for starting here but I will comment on the rest tomorrow - I am too tired now to and full of heartburn and I have just got hemmoroides (sp?) piles :cry: rubbish rubbish!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

mine said that too Pips - angel maybe you should call!?! and of course u will still be a lion :D :hugs2: u cant escape now!!!! :muaha:


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai hon you don't have t catch up on 70 pages :hugs: I find that going back a few is enough to catch the important stuff. Just rest hon :hugs:


----------



## angelstardust

I've called them but can't go up tonight anyway (DH working till midnight and the boys are in bed) not contracting (been on and off for over a week) and nothing else happening right now anyway. Course, if anything else does happen, I will go up, but right now I'm allright. Not losing fluid or anything. And it's proably not the whole plug yet.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Angel, COURSE she will be a Lion!! In fact, as long as you hang on at least till Thursday, she will be a PROPER Lion, cos she will be a Leo :happydance: But the Lion Cubs was specifically named differently to the August Mummies so that those who had :baby: in other months (early or late) can still be part of the group! :)

Sounds exciting about losing some of your plug! It might mean labour is imminent, but then again it might not as some people lose their plug ages before labour starts! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Well girls I am back already. I was just an add-on for the day and my doctor ended up being called away for an emergency C-section! :wacko: So I told them I didn't want to wait around and rescheduled for the end of next week. I hope whoever is going through the emergency C-section right now is okay though! :cry: 

And another exciting event. When I pulled around the corner by my house to pull in my driveway, there are about three or four cop cars and three guys sitting on the curb in handcuffs! [-X I wonder what happened!! I don't know any of them and they all looked to be quite young. What is the world coming to?! :shrug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Jai :( rubbish on the piles!! Hope they clear up soon :( Can't be fun! 

Take it easy sweetie and rest up, there's no pressure to catch up with every little thing we have gone on about in here!!! The main things are that Ducky and Laura and Gabs have had their little ones, when you compare it to that, everything else is suddenly kinda irrelevant!! hehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: hey Cleck! Hmmm I wonder what those guys had been up to eh?? Bit of drama in your neighbourhood!


----------



## cleckner04

I dunno shadow but I saw them being patted down! Yikes!! I would just sit out in my yard and watch but that's probably too nosey right?! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

well ladies i thought maybe ive been loosing my plug but when does it stop seriously?, or am i just loosing alot of discharge (sorry to be crude) but its VERY thick and not like what i normally get


----------



## cleckner04

Sorry I can't help Bun. Everything in my lady bits area is basically the same as before pregnancy. I haven't really had any weird discharges. Yet anyways. :blush:


----------



## joeyjo

I'd sit out Cleck :rofl:

Also I have just been browsing online and I found these Dad and lad t-shirts - I so wanna get them for hubby and bub if we have a boy. 
https://www.nappyhead.co.uk/acatalog/funnybabytshirt.html

to be fair they'd probably be accurate for a girl too but that would be mean ( I had next to no hair till I was 3)


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh Bun, not sure, but sounds exciting, like things are happening "down there" ! Maybe you're gonna go into labour and pop next?!?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: can u not see through ur window cleck?? I wonder what they have been up to!! hmmmmmm

aww thanks shadow and pips - but i like to :D and I like reading them - I wont have much else to do tomorrow!!!

Yes the piles are not nice.........very sore I have had them once before so i had an idea wat they would be like but i had no signs of them they just appeared!!! :cry: gosh it is weird - i have some cream.......but jst looking into what else i can do to help it!!!


----------



## cleckner04

My husband keeps begging me to get the baby a onesie that says daddy's little squirt. :dohh: 

Look at all of these tshirts. I crack up but they are SOOO awful. :rofl:

https://www.tshirthell.com/babyhell.shtml


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeeeeeeeek Bun that's quite exciting that things are changing and preparing maybe!?! u could be next u could pop anytime now!! oh I wish I were 37 weeks :D

awww joey those tshirts are sooo cute!! - u had little hair until 3 :shock: aww cute!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: can u not see through ur window cleck?? I wonder what they have been up to!! hmmmmmm

I can somewhat see it from upstairs but there is a big thing of bushes in the way to see anything too exciting. They are a few houses down. hehe. I think it is pretty much done now. I don't see the guys in cuffs anymore so they must be taking them in or something. :shrug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

lmao cleck they're so funny but weird!!! who would buy one!?!


----------



## Jai_Jai

cleckner04 said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: can u not see through ur window cleck?? I wonder what they have been up to!! hmmmmmm
> 
> I can somewhat see it from upstairs but there is a big thing of bushes in the way to see anything too exciting. They are a few houses down. hehe. I think it is pretty much done now. I don't see the guys in cuffs anymore so they must be taking them in or something. :shrug:Click to expand...

:dohh: ah well looks like our little CSI episode has come to an end!!


----------



## cleckner04

Believe it or not I have a friend that bought a 'hung like a 5 year old' onesie. :rofl: And she has a picture of him sitting in it. And what is funny is that he really did have a REALLY huge penis for a baby. :rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

wow there was alot of replies there!! lmao, i feel like a tap to be honest, its been going on for two weeks on and off!, i must say today walking around town i felt like his head was between my legs ive got a proper waddle going on!!:) im just getting concerned that its not normal!! lol


----------



## ShadowRat

EUGH Cleck that site is HORRIBLE!!!! :rofl:

A T-Shirt for your baby that says "They Shake Me" ?!?!? :saywhat: WTF?! GROSS!!!


----------



## joeyjo

cleckner04 said:


> My husband keeps begging me to get the baby a onesie that says daddy's little squirt. :dohh:
> 
> Look at all of these tshirts. I crack up but they are SOOO awful. :rofl:
> 
> https://www.tshirthell.com/babyhell.shtml


:rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:sick: "Hung like a 5 year old" ?!?! OMG that's AWFUL!!!! :sick:


----------



## jelr

Hey girls OMG I'm not on this for 2 days and look at all that has happened.

Big Congrats to Gabs, Ducky and Smith:yipee::yipee: for you all that your LO's are here and all are well.

Well It has taken me 2 hours to read through all the posts and now I can't remember any to answer to as I'm not too good today and am feeling sorry for myself as my arthritis is playing up so badly. My hands have swollen more now and my back, pelvis, shoulders and knees so painful I can barely move so I'm have sat here reading all evening and stuffed my face with chocolate. I have cried so much today as I dont know how I'm gonna get through the next 4 and a half weeks with this much pain and no pain relief :hissy: and I even had my consultant and midwife appointment today but here in Ireland the services dont seem to communicate at all and my pain is not thier worry only the rheumatologists and I'm not due to see him until a few weeks after LO is born. Anyway rant over.

My appointment went pretty well, doc said baby is grand and big although she didn't say how big and they have told me to get ted compression socks as my feet are so swollen they were pretty worried - Midwife was panicking to check urine and BP in case of PE but all is fine, so I got my sexy stockings and have to wear them in the evening when I put my feet up. They are also sending me to physio to get fitted for a belt to help pelvis.

I was asking my midwife about EPO as we dont get any info on it here in Ireland and she said that she didn't know as any of the natural remedies were not part of their training in Ireland and that unfortunately over here they way they work is if there is a problem they fix it with a tablet but that to check in the health food shop and that she had heard from some of the german midwives about RFT.

So I went to the health food shop and got the EPO and the RLT as they said they were both fine in pregnancy but they didn't know what dose or anything like that.

I would love some help and info if any of you know. First of all exactly what is RLT for and when should you start drinking it and how much? Also I know what the EPO is used for but again when do you start taking it and how much??

Girls what is the name for the August mummies club on FB and I will search for it. - We use bebo mostly here in Ireland but are starting to move towards FB so I only have mine a while and dont have much pics on there but I'm planning on updating with more pics etc when DH is back to work after his hols and I have lots of time in the last few weeks. It would also be handy for when LO arrives as I dont have a text buddy being in Ireland but I have FB on my phone so I can update and stick up a pic once LO arrives. My name is Jean by the way in case any of you get my request.


----------



## cleckner04

This is my friends baby. I'm sure she won't care that I post this. How hilarious is that?! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> :sick: "Hung like a 5 year old" ?!?! OMG that's AWFUL!!!! :sick:

:rofl::rofl: Only a person with a sick sense of humor can really appreciate it. Which I DO have a sick sense of humor. I LOVE George Carlin the comedian. I was super sad when he died. Has anyone heard him?


----------



## jelr

Oh I forgot on a good note we collect our tens machine today and the lady was a chartered physio so she spent an hour explaining how to use it so that is another thing done.

Shadow: did you say you were using it for back pain though??? as she said not to use it on the back until in labour - just said I would let you know.

Oh and I moved to the last box today which is great - we have baby gaga for google as our home page and DH maintains it is his job to read it every friday when it changes, so he said that it should have waited till friday for him to change he he - bless him, he gets so excited when it changes.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwwwww jelr sweetie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You poor thing :( I know just how it must feel with all those painful bits, keep stuffing that chocolate in girl! Have you tried a TENs machine? I was so doubtful, but it worked really nicely on my leg pain earlier today, and I used it on my arthritic-type hand pain the other day too and it worked pretty nicely. It doesn't totally get rid of the pain, but it really does help. With the EPO, I've been taking 1000mg a day, and every other day I was popping one up near the cervix too with a little hole in the capsule, but I figure it's a bit redundant for me now as I might be having C Section!

Here's the FB group link :) request to join and someone will add you! Be warned, though, it's pretty dull on there :rofl: we just use it to find each other on there really!!
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=70789418449&ref=ts

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmm, yes I did use it the once on my back Jelr, and actually I won't do that again cos I did feel like Vince was "reacting" to it a bit! I stopped when I felt that, and he stopped too. But I did use it on my legs earlier and that was fine, maybe cos it is so far away from bump? There is soooo much "advice" on using them in pregnancy, some people say they are totally safe and fine after 37 weeks, some say they're fine all the way through (which i dont believe!) and some say dont use them at all until labour. Hmmm....


----------



## Jai_Jai

cleckner04 said:


> Believe it or not I have a friend that bought a 'hung like a 5 year old' onesie. :rofl: And she has a picture of him sitting in it. And what is funny is that he really did have a REALLY huge penis for a baby. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

ShadowRat said:


> Awwwwww jelr sweetie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You poor thing :( I know just how it must feel with all those painful bits, keep stuffing that chocolate in girl! Have you tried a TENs machine? I was so doubtful, but it worked really nicely on my leg pain earlier today, and I used it on my arthritic-type hand pain the other day too and it worked pretty nicely. It doesn't totally get rid of the pain, but it really does help. With the EPO, I've been taking 1000mg a day, and every other day I was popping one up near the cervix too with a little hole in the capsule, but I figure it's a bit redundant for me now as I might be having C Section!
> 
> Here's the FB group link :) request to join and someone will add you! Be warned, though, it's pretty dull on there :rofl: we just use it to find each other on there really!!
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=70789418449&ref=ts
> 
> xxx

forgive me for being lazy but is EPO- evening primrose oil? and you can actually put it near your cervix?:wacko:


----------



## cleckner04

OMG MY DH JUST CALLED AND HE IS HOME!!!! :happydance::happydance: I started crying. Like seriously bawling my eyes out because I haven't heard from him much because his email hasn't been working right from the ship so just hearing his voice made me SO teary. It'll still be about two hours until I actually get to see him cause they are just now anchoring the ship and everything. :happydance::happydance: Today really IS a good day!! It was seriously so unexpected.


----------



## cleckner04

Oh and on another good note. His ship leaves back out in a few days, but he doesn't have to go!!! So he will be there for the birth!! :happydance::happydance: I am seriously SOOO happy right now. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jelr

She said they were grand to use anywhere except the back. I didn't hear any of the other stuff. She reckons they are brill in labour and has used it herself for both of her children so it was good that she also uses it herself and is not just recommending them on nothing. God there is always pros and cons on everything. Thats mad that you could feel vince reacting to it though, I just thought of you today when she said it as I know my plan was to use it on my back when I read your post about how it helped. Ah well. 

Dont know if you saw my rant back up the page but am in huge pain today but dont even know where I would put the tens as it doesn't have enought pads to cover it all today - if it did I would be probably electricute myself with all the current I would need to use LMAO.


----------



## joeyjo

Cleck - That is FANTASTIC news - have a fab time !!! So glad he's home now. :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: Cleck that is amaaaaazing news hun :wohoo: you must be thrilled - I am so happy for u that is grrrrreat news :hugs2:


----------



## Jai_Jai

jelr :hugs: so sorry ur in so much pain hun!!! glad ur getting fitted with a belt for ur pelvis though and that it is not PE :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

YAAAAY!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 

Cleck that's WONDERFUL news!! I am sooo pleased for you sweetheart :D See? Emma was waiting for her dadda to be home!!! LOL she's full term now, so I guess you can pop any time now without stressing eh? :D

I am off now girls for a nice long bath, like jelr I am aching like mad and just need to soak myself for a bit. :hugs2: to you all :) 

I think I will be pretty busy tomorrow, so I will catch up with you as soon as I can to let you all know how the appointment goes tomorrow and what date we will be meeting little man :happydance:

Shadow xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Jelr- :hugs: to you hun. Sorry your feeling badly.


----------



## cleckner04

Good luck with your appointment Shadow! Can't wait to hear when we'll be meeting him! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

(((((jelr))))) I saw, sweetie, I posted a sympathy / empathy response... Have a good old soak in the tub, that's what I'm off to do. Doesn't kill the pain, I know, but can help to ease things a little for a while I find. LOL @ wiring yourself up all over, I was wishing I could do that with the TENs earlier too, it was really helping on the few spots I could put it on on my leg, I was wishing for about 10 more pads to cover my legs!!!

Anywho *gone now* 

Nite lovelies, wish me luck for tomorrow eh?! x x x x x


----------



## jelr

ha shadow think our posts crossed their I didn't see your first one and had wrote the one about the tens - sorry about that - but I think I answered your question about me using the tens in your last post. Thanks a million for the info on EPO.

Bun: Yep EPO is evening primrose oil - and I am hoping to pop one up but dont think I could reach that far, hopefully it will still help.

Cleckner: I'm so happy for you, that is fantastic news. Yippeeeee

Must check up the facebook link - yeah I dont mind about the no chat - would just be handy if some of you were in my friends list when LO arrives as I dont have a text buddy with being in Ireland and I would love to nose at some of your pics he he


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> so I guess you can pop any time now without stressing eh? :D

Which is the best part for me! It's like all of the weight has just dropped of my shoulders. :dance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

night shadow good luck tomo cant wait to hear!!

I am off to i am sore and gonna get an early night :hugs: sleep well ladies xxxx enjoy ur cuddles cleck xx


----------



## cleckner04

Joeyjo- I've been snooping through your pictures on facebook and I just had to say that I love your wedding dress! :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Night Jai! Hopefully there will be more than cuddles :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Don't know if anyone else is really here but I am off as well! :wave: Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## jelr

Ah cleck that defo has to be a weight off your shoulders, thanks for the nice reply and you too jai jai and shadow.

I'm getting plenty of comfort food into me, dont know if ye saw my post the other day I have managed to put on 48lbs which was a bit of a shock and I think I'm adding another ten at the moment he he. we had a big lunch out today so didn't bother to cook dinner and were just going to get something small to eat when we were hungry but DH went to the shop to get some crisps as I fancied a crisp sandwich and he came back with a big chicken fillet burger and chips which is my all time favourite - bless him but I probably wont sleep a wink tonight eating all this dirt so late. Ah well.

Shadow: best of luck with your appointment I can't wait to hear how you get on.


----------



## joeyjo

cleckner04 said:


> Joeyjo- I've been snooping through your pictures on facebook and I just had to say that I love your wedding dress! :thumbup:

That's my plan for tomorrow - photo snooping!

Off to bed now its just gone 10pm here and I didn't get a sleep today - although I did snooze in the sun by the lake! Night girls. :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Night girls - Enjoy your more than cuddles cleck and hope you get some sleep with the pain jai jai :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Night Joeyjo :hugs:


----------



## bun-in-oven

thanks, so you just pierce the cap and insert? lol.

ive just been looking through my notes and it says my cervix is prosterior, been trying to google but not much luck, can any of you ladies help??

shadow- good luck huni!!


----------



## jelr

I haven't a clue bun - I just know what I have read on here and that is that it is meant to be good for stretching the cervix and stopping tearing.

Are you sure your notes didn't say that your placenta was posterier, I know thats what the docs told me, never heard of cervix being posterier, but then they dont tell you much about your cervix in Ireland or examin all the time the way they do in other countries.


----------



## Sam_Star

Awww cleck i'm so pleased for you have a lovely time tonight with your lovely husband!!
Jai i'm so sorry that your uncomfortable right now :hugs: for you x
Jelr i did read your post but my mind has gone blank so i'm going back to read it again then i'll be back here with your reply x


----------



## bun-in-oven

jelr- i really dont know huni:rofl:

i think half the time professionals dont know!
its like my groin area!!!:nope: i cant even open my legs without being in agony!:haha: not quite sure how ill get on at the birth!!!:headspin:.


----------



## Sam_Star

Jelr i'm so sorry about your arthritis playing up hun it must be awful in pregnancy i cant even imagine! I dont have a clue when it comes to RLT and EPO i just let nature take its course on my boys x xx x
If i was your doctor i would prescribe you chocolate and a bath x x x :hugs:
Hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## jelr

I know that feeling bun, I dont know how I'm gonna manage labour and the birth with the pain im in today. I'm gonna just take the EPO orally for the next few weeks as I'm only 35+4 today and then maybe try the RLT after 37 weeks, its probably a load of bull anyway.

Thanks Sam - I defo have had got plenty of choc and with that and the chicken burger and chips I'm fit to burst now lmao. Am gonna head to bed soon I think and hope tomorrow is a better day. Hope you are feeling a bit better from the flu soon.

Well girls I'm off to bed - Chat to you tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Holy crap haha a lot happened while I went out of a town for a few hours haha.

CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS TO DUCKY AND SMITH!!!!!!!! :D:D:D:D :hugs:

I am so excited for both of you, it is really starting to happen now guys haha.


----------



## Sam_Star

Heidi!!!! 10 days my sweet and you will be holding your princess yipee!!!!!
Am i right in reading that you have re-decided on Cameron for her name?


----------



## FairySam

Goodness, I don't log on for 24 hrs and some August Mummies have popped! Wow fantastic news! Congratulations!!! :D :happydance:

Me next please!!! :D


----------



## Boothh

jelr i really want a chicken burger now, 

me and OH have been at ikea for hours though and he's upstairs putting our new bed together so we can sleep in it tonight and not be all squashed in our old one, so i can hardly ask him to drive me out again to buy me a chicken burger ¬_¬

or could i ? hahaha xx


----------



## Sam_Star

I've been begging my DH to go and get me a KFC but he's not having any of it the mean son of a bean!!
Yes thats right i just called my MIL a bean mwahahaha she is a bean!!!!


----------



## angelstardust

A posterior cervix means it is still facing backwards (it will become anterior at some point leading up to the birth, so the baby can slide into the birth canal...


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> My husband keeps begging me to get the baby a onesie that says daddy's little squirt. :dohh:
> 
> Look at all of these tshirts. I crack up but they are SOOO awful. :rofl:
> 
> https://www.tshirthell.com/babyhell.shtml

I loooooove those shirts, but we thought they were going out of business...? 



Jai_Jai said:


> lmao cleck they're so funny but weird!!! who would buy one!?!

I would, thank you very much. 

Shadow -- Really? You're getting sick over a t-shirt design? *rolls eyes* Lighten up.


----------



## elly75

oh my goodness. Congrats Ducky and Smith!!! :hugs:

Cleck, glad to hear the good news for you as well. Enjoy enjoy. :)

Oh my gosh, those t-shirts are funny yet so bad at the same time. Must be a strange sense of humour I have.

Little one was quiet today save for food time (guess it was a lazy day) but got him/her to perk up when drinking some cold water. 

I've got this really strange feeling right now that's something is different but cannot put my finger on it. Plus, my um...how to put it? lady bits are feeling a little odd too. Maybe something will happen soon? I dunno.


----------



## FairySam

elly75 said:


> Little one was quiet today save for food time (guess it was a lazy day) but got him/her to perk up when drinking some cold water.
> 
> I've got this really strange feeling right now that's something is different but cannot put my finger on it. Plus, my um...how to put it? lady bits are feeling a little odd too. Maybe something will happen soon? I dunno.

Maybe LO is engaging?! 

Since Amelia engaged she's been lots quieter (except for lunch times and around 10pm) and I know what you mean about the lady bits feeling odd! I'm pretty sure Missy keeps prodding what I can only assume is my cervix with her head, as I get a sharp pain in that area as she's moving sometimes!


----------



## elly75

Thing is, I'm not feeling any pain, it just feels more...how can I describe this....wider or open?

knowing me, I'm probably being silly and it's because I drank too much water or something like that.


----------



## FairySam

hmm keep your eye on it (figuratively speaking!) Women's intuition is often right so don't ignore it if you feel worried! :hugs:


----------



## elly75

Thanks FairySam! :hugs: 

Keeping an eye on it would be difficult though. Can't see below the bump anymore. :rofl:


----------



## FairySam

elly75 said:


> Thanks FairySam! :hugs:
> 
> Keeping an eye on it would be difficult though. Can't see below the bump anymore. :rofl:

LOL! Same here! I've almost lost my belly button since she engaged!!! 

I bought one of those new razors from Wilkinson Sword yesterday with the 'bikini' trimmer attachment which I tried out this morning! That was a feat to perform I can tell you! I was like some sort of circus performer the ways I had to bend to gain 'access'!!! LOL! I have to say my bathroom swivel mirror came in very handy!!! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Kimberly28

FairySam said:


> elly75 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks FairySam! :hugs:
> 
> Keeping an eye on it would be difficult though. Can't see below the bump anymore. :rofl:
> 
> LOL! Same here! I've almost lost my belly button since she engaged!!!
> 
> I bought one of those new razors from Wilkinson Sword yesterday with the 'bikini' trimmer attachment which I tried out this morning! That was a feat to perform I can tell you! I was like some sort of circus performer the ways I had to bend to gain 'access'!!! LOL! I have to say my bathroom swivel mirror came in very handy!!! :rofl: :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: Boy, can I relate to this!!! You sound just like me!! I was trying to check out what felt like a rash at the bottom of my bump that hubby said he saw and watching me trying to look at the bottom of my bump musta been hilarious! At least hubby managed to hold back a full out laugh and only let out a small snicker/chuckle. :blush: I miss my body. I was hoping to clean up my lady parts a bit before giving birth but I can see now how tricky a feat that will be. :dohh:


----------



## elly75

I have enough trouble trying to shave my legs let alone trying to clean up around my lady bits. 

I agree, have to be some sort of circus performer or contortionist (sp).


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha I have my OH take care of my lady bits now since I can no longer even see. I must say he has taken a break on it for a few weeks and tomorrow is our last doctor appt, soooooo he is going to have to get down and dirty tonight haha


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Sam_Star said:


> Heidi!!!! 10 days my sweet and you will be holding your princess yipee!!!!!
> Am i right in reading that you have re-decided on Cameron for her name?

Ahhhh I know, I am freaking out :hugs:
No Cameron will be her last name :D So we are still on Caylee or Lily, we will know when we see her little face :cloud9: I just can not believe how fast time is flying by! Its our last doctors appt tomorrow and I am like...what..no more weekly visits? What am I going to do haha

Cleck that is such great news :D :D :D :D I am sooo excited for you


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats to smith and ducky!! :)

Booth - yes my appetite has gone up recently! Only last couple of days tho before it kinda went on the slide and i was eating lots of yoghurt and salads mainly cause i didnt wanna be in front of an oven!!

Bun - maybe things are on the move? I've had an increase in discharge since week 31ish! Changing my knickers twice/three times a day!! My washing basket gets fuller quicker lol.

I am another one who doesn't wish easy labour but would be happy if he came two/one week early! I've been taking RLT since week 32. MW advsised me one tablet a day till 34 weeks, 34 weeks increase to two tabs a day, 36 increase to three and 38 increase to four! Can't say I really get anything when i take it tho, once or twice I've felt my belly tighten but thats about it!! Prob a load of old shite but its worth a try lol!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys really can not keep up with this thred congrats to thow that had there babys yesterday hope u are recoving well.

well i think iam coming down with a cold. at 38weeks and 2 days it is not good had a sore throut yesterday and running noise today. 

i had a pineapple and a letter of pineapple jucie yesterday to try and move things abit dnt think it did anything thow. really think i will go over but i have got a few pains today so i will just have to wait and see.


----------



## FairySam

tmr1234 said:


> i had a pineapple and a letter of pineapple jucie yesterday to try and move things abit dnt think it did anything thow. really think i will go over but i have got a few pains today so i will just have to wait and see.

I'm on the pineapple too! I've just finished off a bowl full so thats an entire pineapple in less than 24 hours! 

I'm considering what else I can try now too! 

Apparently the foods they suggest to induce labour are (according to my MW) suggested because of their laxative effect, as this is what can cause the labour to kick start. I have no idea how that works but apparently that's the thinking behind it!

So I figure any fruits in large quantities should have this effect! They are full of fibre after all! I'm not as far as trying a curry yet. I used to love curries (fav takeaway pre-pregnancy) but I've been off them a bit since being pregnant!

We'll see! Might even have to resort to :sex: LOL! :rofl:

Sam :)


----------



## tmr1234

i ha d a full pineapple yesterday and just finshed 1/2 of 1 today my mouth is killing me lol any thing to get baby out


----------



## FairySam

tmr1234 said:


> i ha d a full pineapple yesterday and just finshed 1/2 of 1 today my mouth is killing me lol any thing to get baby out

Woah! Pineapple-tastic!!! 

Is it the acid in the fruit that's made your mouth hurt - or did you leave the skin on?!!! hehe!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Morning everyone!!!! how are we all today??? :hugs: 

tmr - pineapple is awesome but i hear u on the painful mouth!!!

bun - i never knew you could get a prosteria cervix how cool to find out new stuff everyday :D at ur stage my dr said drink 4-6 cups of RLT a day - i dunno about the EPO though!! I want to get some but I am scared of putting it up there....is that safe??

ruby - oooh u started early!! I might start drinking the tea now then!!!

oh i relate to u girls about doing the lady bits - i did mine in the bath last week with a razor and i did not attempt to look - i was so proud of what i achieved especially 'blind' :blush: I am grateful I did not nick anything....sheesh!

w4b - oh no i didnt mean it in a who the hell in gods name would buy one type thing :rofl: some of them though yes like the 'my daddy shakes me' i think is sick but some of them are funny on there!! ppl must buy them or they would not be around tho :D let us know which one u get

Cleck - how was last night? if u even manage to get on here today? must of been so nice to see Corey!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and for me......:blush:

I am doing fine - all my bruises from the stair trip have come up :( but i now am respectful of the stairs - all my balance has gone so i think that must have contributed a great deal to how i fell :rofl:

We had a great weekend this week - seems ages away but it was good fun!! We went to the cinema and saw my sisters keeper - was great and even DF cried!!!! he never ever cries - he said he thought of being a Dad and that was that.....awww!! Saturday I got my results from university and i got a 2:1 overall :yipee: and I was only 4.10 marks off getting a 1st!!!!!! bloody chuffed with that I tell you (and I got a 1st in my teaching element, so that will help me no end in my teaching applications!!) we had our hospital tour sat too and it was amazing i feel so much better and the hospital is nice and the ladies are lush!! I really hope i get my waterbirth!! 

does anyone know of good website to do our birth plan on???

It was Jos' birthday on monday so we had a party/bbq sat night for him so sat was a loooooooong day!! but lovely!! I got some new glasses as well in time for the birth so i can see my LO (if i have to remove my contact lenses as i didnt have glasses - they broke) so i am pleased about that!!

Think thats all :blush: hope ur not too bored after that :D


----------



## rubyrose

Yep mw said its good to start with a small dose and build it up so she told me to do that! I think the first two weeks when its just one dose a day doesn't really do anything to be honest,maybe just get it in to your system? But I get the odd BH since taking two a day. I can see this not working at all and still having a horrendous 2 month labour or something but oh well!! x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: 2 month labour hehehe you sound just like me with your description of time :D I always say things like that!!! :rofl:

I will get cracking on it then :D I cant believe how close we all are it is so exciting I cant wait to meet my LO


----------



## Boothh

Waiting4Baby said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> My husband keeps begging me to get the baby a onesie that says daddy's little squirt. :dohh:
> 
> Look at all of these tshirts. I crack up but they are SOOO awful. :rofl:
> 
> https://www.tshirthell.com/babyhell.shtml
> 
> I loooooove those shirts, but we thought they were going out of business...?
> 
> 
> 
> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> lmao cleck they're so funny but weird!!! who would buy one!?!Click to expand...
> 
> I would, thank you very much.
> 
> Shadow -- Really? You're getting sick over a t-shirt design? *rolls eyes* Lighten up.Click to expand...



wow someones in a mood..:shrug:


----------



## Zoya

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

OMG!!!!!!!!!.........august mummies turn has started already..........:happydance:
congrats to ducke and smith..........it happned very quick.:thumbup:
so glad to hear that you are doing well :hugs:.............is someone has seen pics from ducke and smith's baby pic ?
plz post the link...........I think i missed the thread..........

goodluck everyone.............and also I stopped working from today..:happydance:


----------



## Boothh

i think my new bed is probably the best investment i have made in soo long, 
i slept right through last night, didnt get back ache and woke up in such a good mood! 
i cant wait to get back in there tonight haha hopefully OH wont fall asleep like last night and we can test drive it ¬_¬ :rofl: 

got an appointment with the midwife at 3.30pm hopefully wont be a long one, though iv got loads i need to ask about seeing as she didnt turn up to the class last week that she blagged me into going to. :/ 

nice day everybody ?
OH is taking me out for a meal tonight :D so im looking forward to that if only these cramps would go away lol,


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh Zoya congrats on finishing work!! such a good but also scary feeling dont you think??

Boothh thats great hun about ur bed!! which one did u go for in the end?? I hope u get to test it out properly tonight :D good luck at ur mw - u gonna ask her about ur cramps? is bubs on his way u think? mmmmm dinner!!! yum yum yummy :D


----------



## Boothh

haha im just sat here filling up on greggs sausage rolls though so i bet im not hungry when we go lol, 
yeah iv not been able to get hold of her at all, iv been having on and off pains for 10days now and its soo uncomfortable, i know they are more than BH but they dont seem strong enough to go in about, and bubs is still moving loads, 
everyone iv spoken to said it sounds like slow labour but i dunno gonna ask her today cus she will know best i imagine haha, x


----------



## rubyrose

WOAH! :huh: Preggo hormones are running wild i see!! :shrug:

Lol i am very pessmistic and can seriously see me entering the guiness book of records for worlds longest labour!! Hubs saying I'm jynxing myself. I keep having dreams about it to, thinkin about it WAY too much!

A new bed sounds soo lush right now. I am living in cramped house right now, cant move out till baby is born as im a student and couldnt afford rent full price and only can get housing benefit when his born!! It's like 800pcm round here and its not even nice, just need to stay here cause its near uni and work! I am sleepin on a sofa bed now they arent the most comfy things i can tell you!


----------



## Boothh

rubyrose said:


> WOAH! :huh: Preggo hormones are running wild i see!! :shrug:
> 
> Lol i am very pessmistic and can seriously see me entering the guiness book of records for worlds longest labour!! Hubs saying I'm jynxing myself. I keep having dreams about it to, thinkin about it WAY too much!
> 
> A new bed sounds soo lush right now. I am living in cramped house right now, cant move out till baby is born as im a student and couldnt afford rent full price and only can get housing benefit when his born!! It's like 800pcm round here and its not even nice, just need to stay here cause its near uni and work! I am sleepin on a sofa bed now they arent the most comfy things i can tell you!


aww i know how you feel, OH has just moved into my mums with me cus we decided to wait a couple months before getting our own house with being pretty skint and stuff, so theres gunna be three of us squashed into my room! the bed does make it better though haha, xx


----------



## rubyrose

Yeh its a nightmare isnt it?! Oh well its only for a while i bet the next few months flies by!


----------



## Boothh

hopefully ha, we hope to be out before christmas its just a case of finding somewere and scraping a deposit and money for furniture together, x


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah thats the exact thing we are having! Rent deposit, rent advance and estate agent fees all add up! :(


----------



## Boothh

its pretty hard especially cus theres so much to buy for the baby we hardly have anything spare, so its proving pretty difficult to save, im just staying positive though and thinking well other people manage so theres no reason why we wont :)


----------



## Shiv

Morning ladies :hi:

Been chatty again! You can tell more of us have finished work now! congrats Zoya on finishing work (I think it was you?!?!?)

Jai Jai congrats on your ace degree result - that is pretty damn impressive especially considering you have been preggo! Well done!

Booth - glad you got some well needed sleep!

Congratulations to our new August Mummies - Smith and Ducky! Good work!!

People are going pineapple crazy in here! I don't like it - a texture thing I think - a bit too fibrous - do you think pineapple juice would work? Not that I am keen to get baby out just yet. Give me a couple of weeks and I will be though!!

SO as for me, I just got back from the midwife - and having measured a cm behind since week 20, I suddenly measure 3 cms ahead!! So i am being sent for a growth scan to check that baby is not a monster!! I am quite scared - I am scared of giving birth as it is without thinking it is a BIG baby!! Perhaps I have been overdoing it on the cake and ice cream front!! On teh upside I get to see baby again (not seen him/her since 20 weeks!) so will try and concentrate on that! i know that some of you guys Pips, Vici spring to mind have been through a similar thing - and info would be great.

Off for lunch with my mum and dad in a bit - no cake for me!! Or maybe just a little bit!!

Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## rubyrose

Yep am sure we will get there! :) Will be a nice reward when its all done and get our keys for putting up with crampness for these last efew months!


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> Saturday I got my results from university and i got a 2:1 overall :yipee: and I was only 4.10 marks off getting a 1st!!!!!! bloody chuffed with that I tell you (and I got a 1st in my teaching element, so that will help me no end in my teaching applications!!)

Hon that is fantastic :hugs: well done. I'm a teacher too what is your subject?? I'm secondary Art and Design :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

shiv - apparantly canning or juicing the pineapple gets rid of whatever it is that is supposed to help you, so you have to eat it fresh, i had 1 and 1/2 the other day and all it did was give me a bad case of heartburn and then not a nice trip to the loo abit later ¬_¬ 
im just sticking with the RLT at least that tastes good :)


----------



## Pippin

Morning Shiv,

I measured 3 cm over with midwife and then when I went for the scan I measured just at the top for his gestation so really it was a lot of worry for nothing. She said he won't be small but I'll cope okay. It was nice seeing him again but you can't see much as they are SOOOO big now. I was a little disappointed with how little we could see as I guess he's right close to the surface now. She showed us more inside him than out like the organs and brain. She checked the fluid around him and thats it really. No feet arms or legs were measured. I ope to find out what position he was in but all she could tell me was he was head down. Mind you the sonographer didn't have much of a bed side manner! We had to force a smile from her in the end. Hopefully yours will be different. xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Well done jai jai thats brilliant!


----------



## Jai_Jai

*Oh and thanks for the congrats guys :D I still cant quite believe it :yipee:*

aww ruby I did not know u were still at uni and still in digs? gosh that is hard - what are u studying? r u going back in sept??

Shiv - eeek u get to see LO again :wohoo: I think u should be fine - think bubs can be sporadic in growth and could be the way its been lying? maybe? I have always been 3weeks/cm behind but we caught up by 1cm last thurs and nxt appt is tues so we will see then :D good luck!! I know hat u mean about labour and big babies it terrifies me as I am very small down there anyway and my perenium is soooo short :shock:

Pips - ooh secondary!?! wow!! I studied dance and choreography with an optional facilitation/education element.....I obviously did fully written in my final yr 1) as we were TTC and 2) I know my academic side is better than my 'contemporary choreography' I was found to be too balletic!!! :grr: Anyway I want to be a primary school teacher and I am in the process of finding a sponsor to sponsor me part-time to do a GTP over 2010-2012.....and I have 2 meetings in Sept to discuss so FX :D - i just scraped a 1st for my dissertation with a 70 so that should help too - and I have heard that they are trying to get dance into schools and communities big time over the next couple of yrs so i think i have planned my decision for the right time tbh i am so scared as everything seems too perfect now I am not used to having good luck - maybe Jos is my lucky charm :cloud9:

I am going to have some pineapple today - I know I am only 35 weeks but I think if I start midly I will just be a little early as I can hardly walk at all with SPD atm - although if baby is not ready until I am 41 odd weeks to come then so be it - just want him or her to come out healthy and when s/he is ready :D


----------



## rubyrose

Hi jai jai! I'm at uni but i am a student nurse so i still live in my normal home and i get a student bursary to study! I have 45 weeks full paid leave so i wont go back till next year now! I'm lucky in that i get a lot of support from uni in paying rent and stuff, its just getting that first lot of money together! It is hard but im over half way through now so im gonna carry on! :) 

x


----------



## kaygeebee

Shiv said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Been chatty again! You can tell more of us have finished work now! congrats Zoya on finishing work (I think it was you?!?!?)
> 
> Jai Jai congrats on your ace degree result - that is pretty damn impressive especially considering you have been preggo! Well done!
> 
> Booth - glad you got some well needed sleep!
> 
> Congratulations to our new August Mummies - Smith and Ducky! Good work!!
> 
> People are going pineapple crazy in here! I don't like it - a texture thing I think - a bit too fibrous - do you think pineapple juice would work? Not that I am keen to get baby out just yet. Give me a couple of weeks and I will be though!!
> 
> SO as for me, I just got back from the midwife - and having measured a cm behind since week 20, I suddenly measure 3 cms ahead!! So i am being sent for a growth scan to check that baby is not a monster!! I am quite scared - I am scared of giving birth as it is without thinking it is a BIG baby!! Perhaps I have been overdoing it on the cake and ice cream front!! On teh upside I get to see baby again (not seen him/her since 20 weeks!) so will try and concentrate on that! i know that some of you guys Pips, Vici spring to mind have been through a similar thing - and info would be great.
> 
> Off for lunch with my mum and dad in a bit - no cake for me!! Or maybe just a little bit!!
> 
> Have a nice day everyone xx

Shiv, I've been through this. I was measuring 4 weeks ahead. My growth scan put me only 6 days ahead with a + or - or 5 days - so spot on really. MW estimated the baby would be 7.5 - 8 lbs at term. 

Other reasons for measuring ahead can be - a lot of fluid, or a baby with long legs! Could also be their position I guess.

Try not to worry - even if the baby is big, bigger babies are apparently easier to birth, as they do more to help themselves out :thumbup:

Good luck. xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

ah cool Ruby thats good :D I was torn between nursing and teaching - oh yes defo carry on - thats great :D and u will have support with the creche no doubt when u go back! r u going back in sept 2010?? xx


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah thanks jai jai :) I get 85% of my child care paid by the nhs grants thingy so thats good! Well im march 2008 cohort so i'll prob go back in august 2010 tho as much as i love nursing, can imagine how hard its gonna be with a little un with me to! Thats great your doing teaching, I would of loved to have teach secondary school kids (i know madness lol) but just got stuck into nursing after i did some work as a hca!


----------



## Mary Jo

oh my, loads to catch up with... :D again, abject apologies if I miss someone out, it's not intentional, just that I had 20+ pages to catch up on...

Ducky and Laura - huge congratulations to you both! wonderful news.

jai - congratulations on your degree! but sorry about the piles :(

cleck, that's fantastic that your bloke will be around for Emma's birth, what a relief. I am truly happy for you both. :happydance:

jelr, good to see you, hope you get some relief from your arthritis soon. am wondering if the EPO might help with that, if only a bit? maybe baby will take pity on you and come a bit early?

shadow, good luck with the appointment, hope the consultant agrees to a c-section asap!!

bun - I have wondered about the "opening legs pain" thing as well, hoping that all the labour hormones will somehow make it not so bad? otherwise I am so screwed :rofl:

boothh, yay for a lovely new bed! a decent bed does make all the difference, IMO. mine is fabulous, I have a memory foam mattress topper and it's so so so comfy. I know for sure that my insomnia is nothing to do with the bed itself, more me being too hot at night, because it's my favourite place to be. I realised that only too well when I went to my mum's and had to sleep on a hard bed - OUCH.

elly, sam and kimberly - :rofl: - at the lady bits trimming... I had a trim with scissors a few weeks ago, so it'll need doing again... but it was scary enough doing it blind. not comfy to do it at all actually. that trimmer, Sam, can it be used in the shower? might be easier to do standing up...

tmr - hi!! am not a fan of pineapple myself, actually don't like it at all, so am thinking I might not bother. I believe it's the enzyme bromelain that helps, not 100% sure, would need to look it up, but I do know it's destroyed in the canning/juicing process. you can buy bromelain from health food shops... don't know if that'd do anything...

I've been drinking RLT for about a week now, might up my intake now, and might actually get some tablets because I read you need 8 cups of tea a day to make a difference :( I drink it cold, let the teabag sit in the water till it's cold (and probably pretty strong as well). have never been a fan of hot fruit/herbal teas, but they're ok cold because I can down it in one!

as for me, well I was out most of yesterday with some friends from another (non-baby) forum, which was very nice (and good not to be talking/thinking baby all the time!) I planned to leave a bit early and avoid the rush hour trains (as the govt says we are to do) but that didn't happen and I left my friends at 6 and got home about 7.15, after missing 2 trains. I was SO SO tired and after dinner I had a bath and went to bed but despite being knackered, I couldn't sleep and ended up getting up again for a few hours to sit naked in the living room with the windows open to get cool enough to sleep. it seems to be the only way. I HAVE to be fairly cold or forget it :(

so I did sleep eventually but had horrible, horrible nightmares about the baby - I dreamed that first, I left him on the bed alone and my cat started pawing him, then I was feeding him, noticed he had something in his mouth, looked and it was chewed food AND a load of little baby socks in his throat, which I pulled out with my finger and then turned him over and banged on his back to get them up and he had a mouthful of the little socks, very very weird and horrid - and then, just to upset me even more after I'd saved him from choking on the socks, his head came off, like a broken doll. horrendous. I was like, OMG, what am I going to tell OH? I broke the baby! I kind of knew I was dreaming and told myself WAKE UP WAKE UP, this cannot be real, it can't be... and I did wake up. what an EFFING RELIEF. he was a lovely baby though, all smiles :)

so... tonight we are off to OH's mum's for dinner, what fun. a free meal though and she's cooking salmon, which I love and is good for me and AE. :D till then I might go to the chemist and buy some EPO. thought I had some from when I was TTC but I must've used them all...


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh its an amazingly rewarding job too hey? great choice! u will do so well!! i did look and still look at nursing :) to do next but it means another 3yrs......dnt think i could - i may do midwifery one day in the future after i have done teaching for a gd 15yrs :) if i still want to xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:shock: omg MJ wat horrid dreams - that must've freaked u sooo much!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

oh they did, jai - I was about in tears when I woke! haven't really dreamed about the baby very much, this is the first time my anxiety has played out in that way...

have just been looking through Pip's "what to do if we're bored" thread and I saw the word "cake" and I think I am going to make some little mini fairy cakes and take them round to OH's mum tonight as a surprise :D will keep some just for us as well... I suddenly had a yearning for little chocolate cakes with chocolate icing... will need to go buy some ingredients now!

:D


----------



## rubyrose

ohhh cake... i feel like them butterfly cake thingys now. Or a pain au choclat from greggs and a yum yum..


----------



## Boothh

just got back from the midwife and she said that the baby is 4/5 engaged, :/ does this actually mean anything? 
i know shes wrote free in that space every other time though, mm, x


----------



## bun-in-oven

hi ladies! another day down!!.

MJ - yes its really uncomfortable!! its the whole groin cramp thing!, i sit here and start shouting out because i get cramp in my groin!!and i too have awful dreams!:(

im not quite sure about this prosterior cervix after reading what i could find kinda indicates ive got a long wait on my hands but then i hear things can change so quickly!!

hope your all ok ladies!!

im 38 weeks today!!!! i went into labour on the day of my 38th week with jack!!! no signs today though!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

Boothh said:


> just got back from the midwife and she said that the baby is 4/5 engaged, :/ does this actually mean anything?
> i know shes wrote free in that space every other time though, mm, x

it goes down in numbers u have 5/5(floating still) -- 0/5 (fully engaged) im fully engaged, but if its your 2nd pregnancy they may ingage when labour starts!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh so bun it works backwards with the engaged thing?? how odd!! did u have this prosteria cervix with Jack??

MJ - u poor thing hunny :hugs: hope ur cakes are yummy - can u post a piccy? 

ruby now i fancy a lemon yum yum from waitrose!!!


----------



## Boothh

bun-in-oven said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> just got back from the midwife and she said that the baby is 4/5 engaged, :/ does this actually mean anything?
> i know shes wrote free in that space every other time though, mm, x
> 
> it goes down in numbers u have 5/5(floating still) -- 0/5 (fully engaged) im fully engaged, but if its your 2nd pregnancy they may ingage when labour starts!Click to expand...


no its my first pregnancy haha, so it just means hes movin down then right? all the abbriviations and stuff on my notes really confuse me :dohh:


----------



## bun-in-oven

Jai_Jai said:


> oh so bun it works backwards with the engaged thing?? how odd!! did u have this prosteria cervix with Jack??
> 
> MJ - u poor thing hunny :hugs: hope ur cakes are yummy - can u post a piccy?
> 
> ruby now i fancy a lemon yum yum from waitrose!!!

yes huni- (i think they just like to confuse people!!! ):wacko:

im not sure hun as i was never examened untill i got up the hospital in labour with jack and then i was 7 cm's!!!:thumbup:.:happydance: somehow i dont think things will be that easy and quick this time:nope::cry: xx


----------



## bun-in-oven

Boothh said:


> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> just got back from the midwife and she said that the baby is 4/5 engaged, :/ does this actually mean anything?
> i know shes wrote free in that space every other time though, mm, x
> 
> it goes down in numbers u have 5/5(floating still) -- 0/5 (fully engaged) im fully engaged, but if its your 2nd pregnancy they may ingage when labour starts!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no its my first pregnancy haha, so it just means hes movin down then right? all the abbriviations and stuff on my notes really confuse me :dohh:Click to expand...

yes huni, jack was engaged at 34 weeks!!, although it means things are moving in the right direction they say it doesn't truely give a indication to when labour will start! (i.e. yet again we havent got the foggiest!:haha:)

but they are all good signs sweetie!!! when they told me brandon-li was fully engaged , head sat on my cervix i was like :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: he's a coming!!!!, and its nearly 2 weeks ago! :nope:


----------



## Shiv

Thanks Kaygeebee and pips for your experiences. Hopefully baby will be average - an dI will just get to enjoy seeing his/her again(although not much of them!)


----------



## Kimberly28

Hi Ladies!! How is everyone today? I hope you're all feeling alright today. :flower: I'm actually feeling better than I was yesterday. Those of you who have me on your facebook can probably tell that I'm feeling a bit better haha. :blush: Sorry I just was feeling very cheeky and silly. :haha: Well, I'm gonna force myself to do more packing with my hospital bag and baby's laundry to get it clean and ready. I feel slightly energetic and its got me wondering. I think I've read that we can get one more spurt of energy shortly before going into labor? :winkwink: Although I'm hoping Bry Bry holds off for another couple of weeks so he wont have breathing trouble once he's born. I really don't want him to be ill and have to be in the NICU. I want him to be able to be with me the whole time and be able to come home when I do. Anyhoo, I better force myself to get off of the computer and get moving around here before I get to feeling lazy again. :haha: Back in a little bit. :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

FairySam said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> i ha d a full pineapple yesterday and just finshed 1/2 of 1 today my mouth is killing me lol any thing to get baby out
> 
> Woah! Pineapple-tastic!!!
> 
> Is it the acid in the fruit that's made your mouth hurt - or did you leave the skin on?!!! hehe!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

defo the acid i took all the skin off had 2 full 1s now and iam not having any more


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow bun that is easy!!! I hope I turn up at the hospital 7cm dilated - bargain!!!! ;)

yes total confusion then - i have my 36wk appt on tue - hope they tell me that bubs is engaged....do they check our cervix in this country?? or is that jst a USA thing? again! :(

I have my final antenatal class tonight just waiting for Jos to come home :D I am thirsty!!! hahaha always seem to get thirsty before that - i have started my nesting, and my cm has changed down below - its not so watery anymore as it has been....is this jst things starting to change or is everyone as clueless as me when it comes to these things!?! xxxxx


----------



## tmr1234

in the uk they dnt cheek cervix untill in labour or over due and have a sweep.

also with the engaged thing i was 3/5th 2weeks ago and here it works the outher way 0/5th is not engaged 5/5 is fully. diffrent places say diff things


----------



## bun-in-oven

jai-jai- the reason they examened me was because i'd be havng shows and was in pain so called hospital and they told me to pop up.

as a rule they wont examine you untill the 37 week mark!, i know the usa thing gets me, its like they get a induction date!!, i havent had one and im 2 weeks away! lol. 

my loss has always been in masses!!, last week i was bleeding for 2 days on and off so have come to the conclusion it doesnt mean anything!. only because i was so upset after nothing happened!!!

im feeling very sore today but went for a walk with OH and dog and i feel like ive had a rock between my legs!! have given u on all the old wives tales too, eaten soooo many pineapples that ive truely given up!!:)

hope im some help chic!:)


----------



## tmr1234

o yes if any 1 is going to give the EPO at the crevix ago i would pop the EPO and press it up there and throw the shell away tryed just putting 1 up there a wk ago and started geting some very strang disscarg then i fingered out the shell wnt dissolve up there (tmi sorry)


----------



## Sam_Star

:wave: Hello girls!!
I still cant believe weve started popping!!
i'm wanting :sex: about 9 times a day now dont know why?!? And my boobies are leaking everywhere all of a sudden i think i might pop at about 37 weeks hope not though!!
Where is Shadow i'm peeing with excitement about her appointment today also where is Mimiso?? Hope evreything went okay for her x


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls! :wave: Wow lots of you doing things to try to get baby out now I see! :winkwink: I'm still to the point that I"m just gonna let things happen on their own. I figure she'll come when she comes. We did take a walk last night but that is more for the benefit of being able to hold hands and talk than anything as we used to walk quite a bit together and haven't for a while. I think the only reason I say she comes when she comes is that, if I get myself overly worked up about wanting her out, than I will end up super frustrated like I"ve seen alot of girls get like on here. And I would rather just stay as laid back and relaxed as possible about this whole thing. Reverse physcology. :haha: I saw another thread about caster oil on here! EEK! :nope: I know you said you tried it Bun but I really get upset when people do cause it could cause problems with the babies lungs if they poo inside and breathe in the meconium. Which makes me sad to think that in these mother's hurry to get the baby out they are really hurting their LO. :nope: 

MJ- Those nightmares sounds horrible yet kind of funny at the same time. When you said his head rolled off like a doll I kinda giggled. But I know I would be completely freaked if I had that dream as well. It is crazy what our pregnant minds make us dream. I never had weird dreams until this pregnancy. 

Last night I had a dirty dream about me and Tony Soprano off of the Sopranos. Anyone ever watch The Sopranos? :rofl: He is this big beast of a man and totally not attractive but for some reason I had a dream that I hit on him and we started making out. :rofl: 

I agree with Sam_Star. Wheres Shadow with her news and Mimiso with the new baby piccies?! I hope everything when smoothly for Mimiso!


----------



## cleckner04

Random question but can you see your LOs breathing in there? A few weeks ago I was just sitting there looking at my bump and Emma pushed her body real hard against my side and I sat real still and saw little rapid movements, like breathing. It was real quick and so small. Could this have really been her breathing? Its the only thing I could think of it being. :shrug:


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleck- can understand why the castor oil freaks you out,its like everything else there is so many for and against these things. when i had extreme sickness bug and i phoned up nhs direct they told me no harm would come to the baby, only if i get dehydrated, so if thats the case then i cant understand why your at risk of your baby emptying their bowls. and some of these things have been used for years and years, sometimes i feel the "professionals" are just as clueless as us!.

my little boy was taken ill last year and was in hospital for 1 week and they said he had a viral infection to which i asked " which is" and they turned and said basically we dont actually know whats up with him!!! i was like WTF?, so you diagnose it but you dont knw what you mean!?.

i think its all about doing what your comfortable with, its like some people are completely t-total during pregnancy!, myself has had the odd glass of wine, because i dont actually see the harm that one glass can do where as other mothers are more comfortable not drinking. each to their own hun!! 

im sorry it upsets you though :(


----------



## cleckner04

Eh it just freaks me out a bit. I know how bad it can be for the little babies breathing in that meconium. My friend was a week overdue and her baby had pooed inside and when she was born you could hear it rattling around in her little lungs. My friend couldn't even see her baby for the longest time right after the delivery because they were trying to get it all out. I just figure why risk it ya know? 

I hear ya about some people being extreme about all things pregnancy. I'm still sleeping on my back when everyone says how awful it is. I can't help it though! :dohh: And I have eaten sushi which is my all time craving from this pregnancy. Nothing too raw and fishy but when I eat it, it is like an orgasm in my mouth because it is SOO good to me right now. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Xarxa- if you are anywhere around, did you notice that you are the only team green on the list now?! Always trying to be unique. :haha:


----------



## bun-in-oven

my craving with jack was garlic and liver pate!!! not the best in the world i had to strictly limit myself!

i also keep waking up on my back and twice ive woken up on my belly!!!which was scarey!!

but i seriously believe you crave things for a reason even if it is coal! wtf is that all about!?


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: at coal. Isn't it Boothh that craves sucking water out of sponges? Or do I have that wrong? :haha: An odd craving for sure! 

If I even drive by a sushi place and see the word 'sushi' on the sign I just feel like I'm in hell because I want to go crazy with it. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

I just read about a girl on here having her baby boy and than she was home three hours after that! Wow!! How long do you girls plan on being in the hospital after your babies come?! They told me two days after the baby comes. :shrug:


----------



## Mary Jo

cleck, I agree about trying not to get too stressed about getting baby out - I know he'll come when HE is ready (just hope I am also ready!) :rofl: I've also seen others get stressed and while I wish I had a better idea of WHEN it'd be (it's the control freak in me), I'm also grateful not to have something wrong that meant I NEED him to come early. Also, I have no signs that he's imminent, so I am not going get worked up till I have signs (like being told he's engaged, having a show, etc, etc - I did see a chunk of blob in the toilet a few days ago but who knows??!) I figure RLT is such a gentle uterine tonic and even using that won't make him be born early, but research suggests it makes the second stage of labour shorter and I'm all for that.

I made my fairy cakes!! Little chocolate cakes, I made most of them in a mini muffin tray and the rest of the mixture in a normal bun tray, so I have 11 mini cakes and 2 normal ones (I ate one big one that I didn't have enough icing for!) they came out quite well, considering I messed the recipe up slightly...

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2531.jpg

So am just waiting for OH to come in then we're off to his mum's for our salmon!

have a good evening, all. :D


----------



## bun-in-oven

lol, when im in the bath i also get that craving too its wierd!! but i put it down to dehydration??.

they wanted to send me home same day with jack he was born at 6:10am but because he hadnt had a poo i had to wait untill next day.

i dont mind how long im in there for, im sure ill be thankfull of the rest this time!, with jack i was in that much shock i couldnt sleep!:)


----------



## cleckner04

See I'm a major control freak as well so I know if I get in that mode of wanting the baby out, I will just be SOO stressed and frustrated. Which yesterday after seeing all those little babies being born in our club, I had the first twinges of the green-eyed monster and wondering when the hell I'll get to meet my own LO. But I have to stop thinking like that or I just know I'll obsess. :blush: I almost don't even want the doctors to tell me any info about my cervix dialating, head engaging, etc cause I think that will just throw me into a 'get her out now' mindset. :dohh: 


And those look SOOO good. *drools*


----------



## bun-in-oven

:shock::shock::shock:MJ!!! i need one of those cakes!!!!! yum yum yum ................................please!:blush: x


----------



## cleckner04

bun-in-oven said:


> they wanted to send me home same day with jack he was born at 6:10am but because he hadnt had a poo i had to wait untill next day.
> 
> i dont mind how long im in there for, im sure ill be thankfull of the rest this time!, with jack i was in that much shock i couldnt sleep!:)

Hmm I wonder why they keep us in so long?!


----------



## cleckner04

bun-in-oven said:


> :shock::shock::shock:MJ!!! i need one of those cakes!!!!! yum yum yum ................................please!:blush: x

I call the big one on the right. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

cleckner04 said:


> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> :shock::shock::shock:MJ!!! i need one of those cakes!!!!! yum yum yum ................................please!:blush: x
> 
> I call the big one on the right. :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:nope::nope: but thats the biggest!:shrug::shrug: ill have the one next to it!!!:haha:


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

its really got me wanting chocolate now and i dont have any!!:( think i may have to send the OH to mcdonalds for a mcflurry!!


----------



## cleckner04

Mmm I just had an oreo mcflurry yesterday! :haha:


----------



## angelstardust

Awww! I wander in and your talking sweeties! I'm not allowed sweeties! *throws a strop* :baby::cry:


----------



## Sam_Star

Lol girls loved catching up on your convo then!! 
I hate staying in hospitals they drive me insane but afer the Csection on my Dj i was out of there in 2 days i was soooo happy that i cried i just missed Lee so much and wanted to sleep in my own bed!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

that sounds super sexy!!! yum yum, just got to try and get OH on my side!! although he wouldnt even rub my back for me last night! selfish git!!

he doesnt want to do anything for me anymore!! wont even:sex: cause he's a big fat scaredy kat!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hey ladies, I have a lot to go back and catch up on haha. I am home sick in bed again so Im sure I will use the laptop to the extreme today and read all the posts I missed :D 

Had my last doctors appointment today :( Dilated to 3 and we set up the time to go in on the 31st. 6:10 am, they will start my induction medication at 6:30 and break my water at noon. I am really excited now. I had the OH go out and buy Subway, since I've been throwing up and feeling just icky, Subway has always been my pregnancy feel good food haha. Ahhhh. Hope all is well ladies :D


----------



## angelstardust

Mary Jo said:


> I made my fairy cakes!! Little chocolate cakes, I made most of them in a mini muffin tray and the rest of the mixture in a normal bun tray, so I have 11 mini cakes and 2 normal ones (I ate one big one that I didn't have enough icing for!) they came out quite well, considering I messed the recipe up slightly...
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2531.jpg
> 
> So am just waiting for OH to come in then we're off to his mum's for our salmon!
> 
> have a good evening, all. :D

and pictures too!!! :dohh::growlmad:

hold on..... I could eat the screen....


----------



## bun-in-oven

:wave: angel and sam!!! yeh think me and cleck have been on our ownsies!!:haha:


----------



## nuttymummy

mmmmmmmmmmmmm CAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiv

Shadow where are you?!!!!!!!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Mj- Those look AMAZING. I just got really hungry for chocolate haha. Yum.

Cleck- HAHAHAHA ewww at Tony, what you said about him made me laugh really hard, it felt good to laugh haha. I also dont agree with the c-oil :( 

Bun-Sorry about the OH :( Maybe he will just get really frisky one night and go for it haha, we can wish right? ;)

Can't wait to hear from Shadow, hope her appt went well, I am super excited for her!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

i came back from my app today.....does anyone know how much 3 plus's of glucose means?? (+++Glucose) they found it in my urine and have now had to have blood taken!


----------



## bun-in-oven

H- he gets frisky but then goes on about poking brandon-li in the head!:( i feel so unattractive! thats men for you though isnt it!! :(


----------



## angelstardust

I'm lurking... lurky lurk lurk! :blush: Just waiting for my boys to come home. The MIL has them for a few hours to give me a break... think it's more to keep her company as she has them tomorrow morning while I go to day care anyway. Not that I am complaining, the peace has been bliss. BUt you know that way I have sat and done nothing and feel like I have just wasted my me time? Did go for a bath atleast, without a small child or slightly older child deciding to give me some toys or go for a poo.... :shrug:

(and getting overly dramatic PM's) :wacko:


----------



## angelstardust

nuttymummy said:


> i came back from my app today.....does anyone know how much 3 plus's of glucose means?? (+++Glucose) they found it in my urine and have now had to have blood taken!

I got that at 31 weeks and had to have a GTT the next week. Turned out I had gestational diabetes. 

Have you been eating a lot of sweets or is your BP up at all? 

Luckily your 38 weeks so if it does turn out to be something you don't have that long to go.


----------



## bun-in-oven

angel- lol at the toys and poo comment!! yes i think i know what your on about (food)


----------



## Sam_Star

angelstardust said:


> I'm lurking... lurky lurk lurk! :blush: Just waiting for my boys to come home. The MIL has them for a few hours to give me a break... think it's more to keep her company as she has them tomorrow morning while I go to day care anyway. Not that I am complaining, the peace has been bliss. BUt you know that way I have sat and done nothing and feel like I have just wasted my me time? Did go for a bath atleast, without a small child or slightly older child deciding to give me some toys or go for a poo.... :shrug:
> 
> (and getting overly dramatic PM's) :wacko:

I thought you would hun xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pippin

I'll text Shadow now and see what she has to say.......


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks angel

:shock: thats what im worried about! GD = big baby!!
(everyone has said i have a huge belly!)
and im 38 weeks....wont get results till im 39....wont that mean i have to part with a gigantic baby!! :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

Thanks pip! Is anyone else having trouble with bnb at the mo? x


----------



## Pippin

Had my MW appointment today, I literally checked in at 3:10 and was in the queue and she called me then I was out by 3:17 how about that for efficiency!!! I've been a good girl apparently and all is well, still measuring 2 weeks bigger but she's not worried.

Still no reply from shadow but will keep you updated when she does. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Seem fine at the moment Sam but does tend to be slower recently.


----------



## angelstardust

nuttymummy said:


> thanks angel
> 
> :shock: thats what im worried about! GD = big baby!!
> (everyone has said i have a huge belly!)
> and im 38 weeks....wont get results till im 39....wont that mean i have to part with a gigantic baby!! :rofl:

They are inducing me at 37 weeks. I say inducing... but only if my cervix is ready. Before the GD diagnosis they were more than happy to induce me, since then it's been 'only if your cervix is ready and baby is engaged'. Which is crap, I've had a vaginal birth with DS1 so my cervix will (is) about a cm dilated and she won't engage till labour. 

Maybe you will offered a scan and c section if baby is big. But he/she may not be huge. It could just be a one off. What have you been eating today and yesterday?


----------



## xarxa

cleckner04 said:


> Xarxa- if you are anywhere around, did you notice that you are the only team green on the list now?! Always trying to be unique. :haha:

Yay me! :) Guess im not a teamplayer  :)


----------



## bun-in-oven

OMG check out these very shoking pic's OH has taken!!:nope: and im meant to be blooming!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







S1031490.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10









S1031488.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## angelstardust

Sam, how's my lil due date buddy?


----------



## angelstardust

Bun in the oven, you look great! My bump is so huge it has it's own gravitational field!


----------



## Shiv

bun you look great!


----------



## Pippin

Still no reply from Shadow, I'm getting a little worried now, maybe she's having Vincent now :shock:


----------



## bun-in-oven

angelstardust said:


> Bun in the oven, you look great! My bump is so huge it has it's own gravitational field!

LMAO its the front one that gets me i look huge! :blush: thanks ladiesxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Angel that made me smile i'm good ta hun just been sleeping all day lol! Have the PM's stopped now? 
I'm a little worried now too pip:wacko:


----------



## bun-in-oven

yeah me too seems wierd without her on here!!! hope shes okay!!!:(


----------



## nuttymummy

angel.....i had a cookie on the way to hospital :rofl: i bet it was that!

ill just have to ring and find out the blood results....they said they would let my midwife know but im not leaving it up to them!!! it took them 12 WEEKS to tell my midwife i was anaemic!!!


----------



## Pippin

*nutty* that is outrageous!!! Go stamp your feet and slap a few heads!!! Hope you find out the results soon.


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: No time for anything but a real quick post here my lovelies as we are just off out for a big family meal to celebrate two birthdays and the new knowledge that *Vincent will be born by C Section next Tuesday!!! (28th July!  )*
You are such sweethearts for worrying about me :hugs: :friends: Sorry I made you worried! We literally JUST got back into the house after a crazy day of appointments etc. and being at the hospital for hours and hours whilst they faffed about!! But I will update you all properly tomorrow and catch up with everything I've missed today, for now I have to put my best frock on and head out with the family :D 

Love you all!!
Shadow x x x


----------



## Pippin

Phew Shadow and yay :happydance:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol slapping a few heads sounds good to me ha ha

im still waiting on the results of my last urine sample in which they found protein and white blood cells!

lol the doctor was SOOO dumb..he didnt even have a clue what back to back was!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

what a fantastic day!!! MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! can i just say that is a lovely present!!:) sooooooo exciting!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

yay shadow!!!!! woo hooo we all get to meet little Vincent!!!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Yay shadow so excited for you hun!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Everytime I go to post conversations seemed to have moved on already...but oh well you guys will just have to go through my back tracking. 



bun-in-oven said:


> wow there was alot of replies there!! lmao, i feel like a tap to be honest, its been going on for two weeks on and off!, i must say today walking around town i felt like his head was between my legs ive got a proper waddle going on!!:) im just getting concerned that its not normal!! lol

Bun- for the past four weeks I have felt like I have been wetting my pants and that's with a panty liner! I'm pretty sure it is not amniotic fluid b/c I had my U/S and they said my fluids were fine. When I mentioned it to a couple of friends about "wetting my pants" they just said "Oh I hate that!" So, I think it's our body's way of preparing ourselves. I thought about asking my Dr. about it, but the baby as of now is healthy, and so am I. But I hope for both of us, it just means the baby is coming sooner rather than later!



cleckner04 said:


> OMG MY DH JUST CALLED AND HE IS HOME!!!! :happydance::happydance: I started crying. Like seriously bawling my eyes out because I haven't heard from him much because his email hasn't been working right from the ship so just hearing his voice made me SO teary. It'll still be about two hours until I actually get to see him cause they are just now anchoring the ship and everything. :happydance::happydance: Today really IS a good day!! It was seriously so unexpected.

This is so exciting!! I'm glad he's home. I am sure that takes a huge weight off your shoulders now! ( I just read your other post after I typed this...I read your mind!)  Will he be around now for a little while? That's great that he will be there for the birth, but can he get comfy for a bit?



HeidiLSparks said:


> Haha I have my OH take care of my lady bits now since I can no longer even see. I must say he has taken a break on it for a few weeks and tomorrow is our last doctor appt, soooooo he is going to have to get down and dirty tonight haha

The act of shaving has been a bit tricky! I asked my OH to help me the other day, and he said "Oh no! I don't know what I'm doing." I told him it's nothing, you just shave it, but he's too afraid of cutting me. So...I do my best.

I hate to put this in the same section..but Heidi, with your little girl's last name being Cameron, I love Lily with it! It has such a nice ring to it! But you do have a tough decision to make b/c Caylee is very cute as well. 



> SO as for me, I just got back from the midwife - and having measured a cm behind since week 20, I suddenly measure 3 cms ahead!! So i am being sent for a growth scan to check that baby is not a monster!! I am quite scared - I am scared of giving birth as it is without thinking it is a BIG baby!! Perhaps I have been overdoing it on the cake and ice cream front!! On teh upside I get to see baby again (not seen him/her since 20 weeks!) so will try and concentrate on that! i know that some of you guys Pips, Vici spring to mind have been through a similar thing - and info would be great.
> 
> 
> Shiv- I too am scared of giving birth to a large baby, and I actually know I have one! You and are are due around the same time (I'm 34 weeks and 2 days), and my baby is already measuring 6lbs. My doctor gave me the option of a C-section, which I told her I would prefer not to have if it could be avoided. She also said that if my body is ready at 39 wks she would induce, to help me out and keep 1/2 lb. off the baby. So, there are options out there, and I just keep trying to think positively that I have a health baby in my belly! My Dr. told me I was measuring at 38 weeks! So, again just a bigger baby, but like Pippin said we will manage! :headspin:
> 
> Shadow-glad to hear you are okay!
> 
> Does anyone ever feel sharp pains on either side of their lower abdomen? I kept putting it off as just round ligament pain, and maybe that's all it is but I have felt it all day, and one sharp, spasm pain woke me up this AM. It normally lasts about 20-30 seconds then goes away till next time. Hmm...Click to expand...


----------



## bun-in-oven

:wave: dimples! hope your feeling better hun, it seems im suffering from the same discomforts as you!! it isnt nice esp when you feel your not progressing anywhere, i also too get shooting pains but mine are between me legs in my groin, cant even use my feet to push me up the bed because its so painful!! xx


----------



## Pippin

Sorry that message was short *Shadow* but my pone rang. I'm so pleased you have your date now and my god how soon is that are you scared? What did they say at the meeting? We need to know all. remember I need updates via text so I can keep all the ladies on here informed. :hugs:


----------



## angelstardust

Sam_Star said:


> Angel that made me smile i'm good ta hun just been sleeping all day lol! Have the PM's stopped now?
> I'm a little worried now too pip:wacko:

There is a saying on another forum I visit, don't feed the troll. I didn't bother replying to the PM's. The facts speak for themselves and enough said :winkwink:

Shadow, bet you feel great knowing you have a plan and a date booked?! Hope it goes well for you and you recover super quick! 

Nuttymummy, your ob team sounds.... well.... uhm. Thick comes to mind. Get chasing! 

Dimples, yep, ligament pain. Stops me short. (and my lo was 6lb2oz at last weeks scan too!)


----------



## babyboo29

wow so excited for you shadow! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Pippin

*Cleckner* glad DH is home, you must be so excited!!!! :hugs:


----------



## m_t_rose

I have finally caught up. I usually only get a few minutes to check bnb each time I am on the computer and day by day I seem to get further behind. Yay Shadow for getting a date. I would love to know the date LO will be coming on I think for me thats the worst part of waiting. 

I went to the doctors yesterday and the doctor said baby is head down but not enaging at all yet and my cervix is still hard long and closed so it appears at least for now that I won't be going early. 

Is it just me or does the third trimester board seem a little hormonal lately I think that everyone is either jumping down someones throat or yelling at someone for jumping to conclusions. Yikes!!


----------



## kaygeebee

Shadow that's great!! :happydance: You know when you get to meet little Vincent yay!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:D Yay Shadow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so so so excited for you! I can not wait ahhh. 

Bun- Your bump is sooo cute hon! :D Love the pics.

Dimples- I havent had that pain :/ it sounds painful though :( :hug:

M_T-I agree on the woman all being a little touchy at the moment haha. I just tend to ignore it now, easier said then done sometime haha. Good that baby is head down! :D Its a start!!


----------



## rubyrose

Yay shadow you must be thrilled! I am sooo jealous you have a date now you know your gonna meet your little guy!


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Booth: did you get your chicken burger?

Sam: How is the flu today? LMAO at calling your MIL a bean.

Angelstardust: cheers for the info on the posteier cervix - Your right to ignore the Pm's.

Elly: Sounds like LO is engaging to me.

Fairy Sam: Oh sounds sore when LO is prodding your cervix with her head. - I had a little giggle trying to imagine you contorting your body to do your lady bits.

Kimberly: I also had a giggle at you trying to see your rash.

Heidi: I'm so excited only 10 days till your LO arrives. I still have another 4 weeks. Sorry to hear you are sick again you poor love.

Rubyrose: Can you get RLT in tablet form?? I reckon the tea will taste horrible as I dont like any kind of tea.

TMR: Hope your not getting a cold and will feel better soon. Thanks for the advice on the EPO shell.

Jai Jai: Well done on your results, I also teach - Computers and Literacy to adults, but I have spent the last 2 year co-ordinating groups which I prefer to the teaching, but it is something I have to come back to if I want to. I hope the bruises are not too sore, I was thinking of you at the weekend everytime I used the stairs.

Zoya: Congrats on finishing work.

Kaygebee: I have also heard this that bigger babies are easier to birth.

Shiv: hope your growth scan goes okay and maybe is not too big.

Pippin: I hate when the maternity staff are not so nice, dont they realise that this is such an exciting time for us and at least crack a smile.

MJ: Thanks even though I dont want LO to come until it is ready, I am starting to hope that he or she will come early if their mommy is going to continue in this much pain as I dont want to be exhaused when the time comes to look after them. I'm like you and am taking the EPO and RLT to help during labour and giving birth. Eeek on the dream, it must have been terrible. Lovin the pics of the cakes though they look gorgeous.

Bun: We are the same here in Ireland, they dont examine our cervix unless we are in labour or something is wrong. It does seem so different in the US, but then again you have so much more tests in the UK, we dont get growth scans or GGT or the Nuchlial fold or 3 in 1 test over here. Love the bump pics.

Cleck: I'm also going to let things happen by themselves, but have heard that EPO and RLT are both meant to really help in labour and giving birth which I need all the help I can get. LMAO at you dreaming at Tony Soprano, of all people, mad what pregnancy hormones can do. So glad you enjoyed DH being home. I'm afriad I haven't seen LO breathing in there yet. In Ireland we can be kept between 24 hours and 4 days on a first baby, but it usually is only 24 or 48 hours as they dont have the bed space.

Nutty: I had glucose in my urine a couple of times, but my blood was always clear, they said sometimes if you had something sugary before the test it is just the bloody getting rid of the sugar. Would defo chase up the hospital though as they have left you hanging before.

Shadow: Yippee on getting your date, I can't believe it is not even a week away, Hope you enjoy your meal out and are not in as much pain today.

Dimplesmagee: I have also had sharp pains in my side / bottom of bump from time to time that have woken me up and am also putting it down to ligament pain.

MT Rose: Yeah I think there is a lot more hormones flying around 3rd tri alright :rofl:

Well I think I got everyone there.

Update on me, pain is still as bad today but I'm coping a bit better this evening, had a bit of a melt down this morning as I wanted to spring clean our bedroom and wasn't able to manage any of it, but had a good old cry and DH gave me lots of cuddles and TLC and he did the spring cleaning bless him. Anybody's bump making popping noises from time to time, like some air is escaping ha ha.


----------



## rubyrose

jeir - yeah i have mine in tablet form, i got them from Holland and Barrett, these ones to be exact! https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1009&prodid=1372


----------



## jelr

Thanks Rubyrose, I must check in my local health food shop the next day I'm in town, your a star I really hope they have it as I know the tea is going to be rotten.


----------



## angelstardust

The tea is actually not too bad, bearing in mind that I like strong coffee with no sugar or milk! lol

Kinda like raspberry fruit tea but with a slight almost licorice or aniseedy taste. 

I know a lot of folk who take it with honey or sugar.


----------



## Pippin

I'm getting my tea tomorrow, the MW at A class yesterday swears by it. One cup a day after 36 weeks then build it up to 4 a day. Also curry did it for her but if you like curry I can't see how that would help. xx


----------



## Sam_Star

I'm feeling lots better today thanks Jelr just this bloody cough now! LOL at my bean joke didnt think anyone else saw it haha x
I've also been reduced to tears by my spd its so awful when you are used to doing things for yourself and then all of a sudden you cant :(


----------



## rubyrose

jeir - i hear ya, the tea is vile. :S The capsules are life savers for me lol!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jai_Jai said:


> w4b - oh no i didnt mean it in a who the hell in gods name would buy one type thing :rofl: some of them though yes like the 'my daddy shakes me' i think is sick but some of them are funny on there!! ppl must buy them or they would not be around tho :D let us know which one u get

Oh, okay. I do think that the shirt that said "they shake me" or whatever is hilarious too, so obviously I just have a different sense of humor. I was even abused as an infant and I still think it's funny... (my collar bone was broken by my dad at two weeks old!). I don't think that the people who made it or anyone who would buy it is actually shaking their babies... I doubt they would care enough to buy the baby some silly, funny (to them anyway) t-shirts if they were abusing him or her. Ya know? Oh well. 



jelr said:


> I know that feeling bun, I dont know how I'm gonna manage labour and the birth with the pain im in today.

I was thinking that after the other night when I was trying to sleep and got a sudden bout of diarrhea. The pain was soooo bad and it was making me so nauseous I could hardly handle it and I just thought "How am I going to be able to have a baby without any drugs if I can't even handle a tummy ache?!" (It felt like acid was eating through my intestines, really.)



Boothh said:


> wow someones in a mood..:shrug:

If you meant me, then no, actually. I was having a laugh at people taking jokes on t-shirts too seriously... and just generally being glad that I'm not as uptight. :thumbup:



angelstardust said:


> Awww! I wander in and your talking sweeties! I'm not allowed sweeties! *throws a strop* :baby::cry:

Just remember, when they're talking about McFlurries, that soft serve ice cream can contain listeria and we're not supposed to eat it anyway! Better for baby! :winkwink:


----------



## angelstardust

Waitin4Baby, your right. And they won't ever enjoy that huge slab of chocolate after baby is bo0rn as much as we will! lol


----------



## elly75

MJ, those chocolate cakes look soo good *drool*

Shadow, congrats on the date!

Speaking of food though, someone had mentioned bacon to me and then at that exact time, I thought nothing would be better than a BLT sandwich. Then I came to the realization that all I had was noodles for lunch. :cry:

I have to agree though about letting little one come on their own when ready as some of the old wives tales/suggestions sound rather um..odd? The castor oil one though is a bit unnerving and I fear the same thing (little one going to the washroom and getting sick, etc).

Baby is pretty active today and I've been incredibly thirsty -- dunno why. 

I've been trying to catch up on everyone's posts since coming home a few moments ago so sorry I haven't commented to everyone. :(

Has anyone heard from mimi yet? Does she have a text buddy?

Lots of hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay I snuck up here real quick while DH is napping. :shhh: :haha:

First of all. Bun- You look so cute in your pictures. I can't believe you still have your belly ring in!! Is it sensitive at all?! 

Shadow- I'm SOO happy to hear about your C-section!! :happydance: Less than a week! I can't wait to see the little man. :hugs:

Heidi- Gosh you've been sick alot lately. I'm so sorry your feeling so bad. :hugs: I hope the Subway makes/made you feel a bit better. I had some Mcdonalds today..Mmm. :thumbup:

Dimples- DH should be home until February of next year but the schedule is always so random that it is hard to say! But for now we know he will at least be home for the birth and probably a few months after the birth so that is definately good news!! :happydance: It's our first baby so I was super scared about having to do it on my own. At least for now I know I have good backup. 

To the girls talking about shaving. I think I've perfected the art of blind shaving to the lady bits. I use a fresh blade and tons of shaving cream and just go real slow. I think I do a pretty good job of it! For a while there my lady bits actually looked better than my legs. :rofl: And my armpits grow so damned fast that I pretty much have to shave them every day or there is stubble. That is a weird symptom I've had with this pregnancy. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

K I'm sneaking back out of here now. Gotta sort through some things and figure I might as well get it done before DH wakes up and makes more messes. :rofl: The one good thing that comes from him being gone? No messes in the house. :rofl:

Have a wonderful night girls!! :wave:


----------



## elly75

Enjoy your night, Cleck!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Enjoy your night Cleck :D I bet you are just so happy to have your DH home :D 
Subway hit the spot and with a long nap and a cool bath and cold ice tea I feel MUCH better haha. I think these last few weeks have been a nightmare for me with colds and throwing up and fevers and the poops haha. 9 more days I have to keep telling myself haha.

Elly- I hear you on the thirsty thing, I feel like a huge camel! :D G lad your LO is super active though :) And a BLT does sound amazing haha.

Jelr- I get the popping sound too haha it's weird. I sit and Im like..what in the world is that noise haha. That was super sweet oh him to clean and give you TLC and cuddles :) What a good man.

Angel- I actually love the tea :) I just drink it plain and it suits me. It has a certain taste to me, but its super dooper yummy.

Pip- I hope you like the tea :D 

Sam- :hug: Im sorry about the SPD honey. I can't imagine what you are going through, so lots of love your way. Glad you are feeling better though lovey.


----------



## Kimberly28

Well I'm finally back at the computer. I still don't feel like I was very productive though. :dohh: I got nightgowns packed into my hospital bag, and my small travel sized bottles of body wash and shampoo/conditioner put into my toiletries bag and some soft comfy non slip sole socks to wear to be comfy in, and that's about it.. :wacko: However I have also opened everything of the baby's to get it ready to go. I sterilized the bottle nipples/caps, the pacifiers, got the diaper bag mostly packed other than the baby's outfits and blankets. Have all of Bry Bry's laundry washed and are now in the dryer. I will have to fold them up and put them away this evening but in the meantime I will need to decide which ones I'm taking with me for at the hospital and for his going home outfit. Which honestly he has so many cute outfits I don't know how to decide. I have a feeling I may wind up flipping a coin to help me choose haha. :haha: Anyhoo, I just fed the kids dinner and its almost time for me to leave here to go pick up hubby who had to work late today. Then home and get the kids off to bed and take care of the baby clothes and work on clean up around here so I can get to bed at a decent hour(hopefully). 

JaiJai-Thanks for the cute reply on FB this morning. :) I was in a very silly/cheeky mood. :haha: (as if you couldn't tell!)

Shadow- OMG you are SO close to having that baby in your arms!!! YAY!!! :happydance: I can't wait to see pics of him!! :D 

Cleck- I'm so happy for you that OH is home and will be there for the birth! That is so awesome and wonderful!! When I read that he was returning from being out on duty I actually welled up with happy tears for you. :blush: (Darn hormones! :haha: )

Jelr- I'm so sorry that you've been having such a rough go of things lately. Hopefully it will get better just in time for LO to make their big debut.

Elly- Have you been craving sweets the whole time too? It's been an absolute pain because I know how unhealthy it is. But the occasional splurge on some chocolate won't hurt you or baby I'm sure! :winkwink: By the way, dark chocolate is actually good for you during pregnancy as it lowers the BP just a little bit. 

SamStar- I know what its like. I've been coughing since the flu back a month ago but I also have mild asthma and its been hard on me because most of the medications I would be taking to prevent it I can't take while pregnant. :dohh: I hope your cough doesn't cause you pain in the sides of your bump like it does for me. :hugs:

Pippin-Let us know how the tea works for you. Come 37 weeks I'm also going to start trying self induction to get this kid out. Good luck and I hope you go into labor soon!

AngelDust-If you don't quit with that chocolate and fruit talk already I'm going to be forced to go break into my hidden stash of dark chocolate squares with raspberry centers. :haha:

If there is anyone else I have left out or forgotten then please accept my apology!!! Everyone have a great evening! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## xarxa

I've never bothered to shave my private parts. I don't do my legs either, i can't reach down atm now anyway. My husband doesn't really care one way or another so why should I? 

Great news Shadow. Can't wait to see pictures. 

I tried going to bed, but i just can't sleep.
I started thinking about my hospital bag and that im full term today. I just got this really wierd feeling, i can't go to bed without having packed first. Right now im panicking alittle cause i have no chocolate to pack.

So, i'll probably be increadibly tired tomorrow on my birthday when everyone decides to come by:dohh: My family has been joking about Embla coming on my birthday. Am i horrible if i say i really don't want her on that particular day? I mean i don't think i would have liked sharing my birthday with my mother growing up.

Anyone else up?


----------



## Shiv

Don't think it is harsh not wanting to share your birthday (or have Embla share her birthday) at all - I would be the same. Keep your legs crossed for tomorrow!! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kimberly28

Xarxa just wanted to wish you a very Happy Birthday tomorrow :flower: and I hope you have a truly enjoyable day! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello laides!!!!!!!!!:) MISS YOU ALL! Thank you for all the lovely comments about Jack and I. I just got home from the hospital tonight. I'm very sore, weak, swollen, and tired!! I was going to stay but when my kids came to visit me today i just couldnt stand being away from them and they let me go home. It's so nice to be in my own home, but of course i can't help but think of Jack every moment. 

I've got lots of catching up to do and a birth story to write and more pictures to share...lol I hope all of you are doing well. Jack is obviously still in the NICU but he is doing very well. He's lost a lb in like one day but he'll be okay. He's on oxygen still but no cpap so thats awesome! He's very jaunice so under a light but again thats very common in preemies and diabetes babies. His sugars have been low so he's meds and he's still on antibotics. He is improving everyday! I've gotten to nipple feed him twice, just about a tablespoon but he did really well. He otherwise gets fed through the feeding tube. And of course I've had a few cuddles with him!!!:) 

He is just adorable and i love him to death! i just can't wait to bring him home! It's so hard to be away, but i'll go back tomorrow morning.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Xarxa- I understand about not wanting to share your birthday :) Its totally understandable, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW :D

Yay Gabs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D I am so glad everything is well with both of you. We missed you!!! So glad you got to cuddle with him and have that special mommy and me time.


----------



## Gabrielle

oh and my milk came in and im not breastfeeding....and SO they are HUGE and feel like rocks.....soooo painful! lol


----------



## Gabrielle

So ducky and smitth had their babies? are they healthy...?


----------



## xarxa

Thanx everyone. 

I'm gonna finally go to bed now, and hope i get some sleep.

I know i'll be a trainwreck tomorrow though.
Good night.


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, for those ladies who have had their baby "drop" did any of you experience cramping and sharp pains in your lower abdomen? The other night I had cramps while sleeping, and woke up the next morning, and thought maybe I was dreaming. Today everytime I get up and move around I've either had cramps, sharp pains, or plain achiness. I know some of the sharp pains I feel on the sides of my lower abdomen are ligament pains, but this is underneath my bump. I'm wondering if my uterus is stretching to make room for my little guys' head, or maybe these pains aren't normal??? I'm going to the Dr. tomorrow and will ask her then, but I was just wondering if anyone else felt this while walking/standing especially.


----------



## Boothh

Waiting4Baby said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> wow someones in a mood..:shrug:
> 
> If you meant me, then no, actually. I was having a laugh at people taking jokes on t-shirts too seriously... and just generally being glad that I'm not as uptight. :thumbup:Click to expand...

i just thought you came across as agressive and that other people could of easily taken offensive to the tone of your replies. 

cleck - it is me that has the sponge thing ¬_¬ i also really wanna eat flash wipes, but obviously cant go that far but do sniff them now and again hahah, 

shadow - wow i bet your excited! less than a week to go! :happydance:

me and OH had the best meal out last night, im still full from it, woken up early im supposed to go and visit my friend and her new baby today but the comunication is abit slow so i dont know if i will, :/ maybe i should stay at home and sort out the babies things though, alot of stuff still has tags on etc and needs washing or putting together :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

People could easily take offense to a lot of things. :rolleyes:


----------



## joeyjo

Happy Birthday Xarxa!!

Shadow - Oooo a date how exciting for you - I'm not a bit envious - honest!

I did read thru' the other posts but my mind seems to have forgotten everything.

I had a lovely day yesterday - met a fellow BnB girl for the first time, she had her baby about 11 weeks ago so I had lots of cuddles - hoping it kick starts some hormonal processes, but nothing yet! We also had lunch and meandered round the old town streets.

Didn't sleep very well over night which is actually unusual for me. I kept getting cramps abd strecthy pains so I 'm hoping it was all in a good cause. Also think I got myself a bit excited about the future coz I felt a bit like a kid at Xmas anticipating my baby etc. Discomfort + excitement is not a good remedy for sleep.

Meeting Zoya for lunch today - I love this maternity leave lark at times!


----------



## Mary Jo

I just had 2 eggs, 4 slices of toast with butter (2 of them with marmalade), 2 mini chocolate cakes and a cup of coffee for breakfast.

I don't know why the eff I did that given that I'm trying to have lowish carb food for my first food of the day (because of blood sugar related heart palpitations).

*shakes head at self*

Joey, I didn't sleep well, either, didn't get to sleep till after 1 and then woke about 5, with baby hiccupping and wriggling like a loon. He never usually keeps me awake but he certainly has now. The hiccups are so powerful now he's bigger!

Xarxa, have a great birthday! I wouldn't want to share with my mum, that's for sure - my mum's is actually 13 days before mine so it could've happened... she's a week before Christmas and I am on New Year's Eve.

Yay for a date, Shadow, how thrilling! Are you getting the epidural? Was your consultant easy to persuade?

Boothh, Flash Wipes? Oh. My. God, I never heard of that before! I've always liked many chemically smells, my favourite right now is Polytar shampoo - that smell of hot tarmac roads... and petrol... and new carpets... new cars... creosote... I don't go seeking these things out but if they come my way I will breathe deeply :rofl:

Gabby, Jack is a little stunner! You must all be so proud of him :D What do your other boys think of their new brother?

Did Mimiso not have a text buddy? Hope all has gone well for her...


----------



## Boothh

mj - i spend alot of time walking around carpet right, wickes, B&Q etc inhaling, lmao i sound so weird but i really cant help myself, just though new smells are sooo good, i realy wanna go sniff some carpet now lmao :rofl:

wood varnish is another one, its all solventy things that i know i shouldnt really be sniffing at all haha, i clean the bathroom so much now just for the smell of bleach ¬_¬


----------



## Boothh

and now iv just read all that about breakfast im gunna have to get up and go make some!


----------



## nuttymummy

morning girlies!

hope shadow had a good night out celebrating!!

o and cleck i forgot to say.....thats brill news about ur DH being home!! would still have been cool for him to burst thru the doors though yeah?? :rofl:

im wondering about mimiso too....maybe she isnt home yet?? but then again....i know how much time newborns take!!! even when they are asleep :rofl:

anyone else feeling ready to have their LO's now???
i am :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

congrats shadow only 5 days untill u can hold ur LO 

iam soooo ready to have this 1 now feels like its getting bigger and bigger by the day and is going to be bigger than my son that was 9lbs3 really dnt want another big 1. also keep feeling like its not gunna be a new born i know strang thort as it will be but feels like it is over due lol strang thorts come in my head


----------



## Mary Jo

WELL, over an hour after my carb-loaded breakfast I actually feel ok!!! I thought I'd be a sweating, shaking mess by now... :happydance: Who'd a thought, I shoulda been eating chocolate cake all along, never mind that healthy oats and muesli rubbish!

boothh, I LOVE solvents (and I know how that sounds :rofl: )

Now, a question for those of you who've had babies before: how long does it take for the pregnancy symptoms to go, specifically heartburn, SPD, nasal congestion, heart palpitations (caused I guess by the extra blood)... not talking about birth-related "injuries" like rips and tears and cut bits, but I guess the stuff that's down to hormones. I am rather looking forward to being able to breathe normally again and turn over in bed, and go off the stomach drugs!


----------



## tmr1234

mj my hart burn went as soon as the baby was out but evey thing else was about 6 ish weeks


----------



## Aunty E

grump grump grump grump grump.


OH and I haven't really seen each other for TWO months, he came home for three days in the middle, but we couldn't spend much time together. So I cleaned the entire house, did all the washing, prettied up the cats, tidied everywhere and prettied up myself (which takes some doing) and we had a lovely evening, right up until the point where he couldn't bring himself to do the deed. Great. Even my husband thinks I ming. I thought to myself that maybe he was tired, so this morning I made a bit of a pass and there is NOTHING worse than someone pretending to be interested, when actually you make their stomach turn. I know it's a bit shallow, but I feel like poo right now.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: Morning ladies :D

Boothh - u crack me up - eating flash wipes :rofl: I do agree though I love the smell of bleach!!!!

MJ - wow what a breakfast (I have just eaten a lot of choc digestive biscuits qwith my cup of tea :blush: will have to make it up with lots of fruit today!!!)

Nutty - I agree with our romantic story it would have been nice for the burst through the doors thing eh :D I do kinda want to meet my baby now - I know s/he is not ready yet - just wish I could fast forward a couple weeks cos I am bored!!!!!!

tmr - have/will they do a growth scan to see how big Lucas is if you have had a big baby before? did u give birth naturally before?

6 weeks until SPD is gone!?! OMG!!!! I can hardly walk :cry: how can I do all that stuff with a baby when I cant even get out of bed or walk around without 'crutches' eeek

Aunty E - are you sure your OH is not just scared of hurting you or bubs!? Or thinks it is wrong to do the deed with a preg lady! I know my friends partner thinks it is wrong!! My DF was scared for ages of hurting us.......it got me really really down - he wouldnt get *ahem* when he used to etc and I was so down cried alot and felt shit so i know how ur feeling - he is now gettin in the mood more and more but I now find it a little painful with my SPD.....opening my legs hurts so goodness knows how I am gonnna labour if I can't get my pool!!!

So today I have no plans :hissy: I dunno what to do this week has been so boring and I have no money to go do anything - thank god my parents are taking me to Ikea to get some shelving for baby's room tomorrow otherwise I think I would go mad!!

How is everyone spending their time? maybe I need to take some pointers!?! I am going to get some material tomo from Ikea and make some rompers and bedding courtesy of Aunty E :hugs2:


----------



## Shiv

Morning everyone!!

Jai Jai I can highly reccommend Homes under the hammer if you are bored :winkwink:

The nursery furniture has just been delivered - so frustrating that I have to wait until hubby gets home to start putting it together! And I have just lost my excuse to sit in and do nothign all day today!!

I might go and buy myself some nursing PJ's for after bubs is born and I need to collect the free change bag from boots.

Hope you are having a lovely birthday Xarxa ( I am so sorry I think I spell your name differently and worng each time! Not trying to be rude I just have no memory :blush:)


----------



## Boothh

shadow im sure you were just here viewing the thread! come on were waiting for an update hahaha, xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I can recommend Homes Under the Hammer as well! Also To Buy or Not to Buy... have now changed channel to 60-Minute Makeover. Am not normally up at this time of day but often watch on catch-up (which I know is even sadder than watching when they are on properly...)

Aunty E, did you ask your OH what his issue is? I'm sorry your feelings were hurt, I know what that's like. We have only done it a few times since I got pregnant, to tell the truth I think we both just don't think of it very much, though I have put the idea into his head lately since we're now in the "it's fine if this makes baby come out" stage of things. We both some years away from being rampant teenagers...

TMR, thanks! 6 weeks, eh - well, I guess I can deal if I know it'll end eventually. I've speculated at times about how I'd feel if my pelvis was permanently going to be like this. It's not a pretty thought.

Jai - today I have been doing laundry so far, I stripped the bed (which is something that doesn't get done too often round these parts, so much so that I had to call OH to ask where he'd put the spare duvet cover when we did the grand reorganisation of the bedroom some weeks ago... ) and the first load is in; I've also been to the little local shops and bought EPO and diet Coke; I hoped to get the new bikini trimmer lady razor but the little chemist didn't have it. It's kind of weird to be up this early - been awake since 5am, up since 7.45, mostly just messing about, had my mega-breakfast... and have just done some minor surgery on my new nightie that I bought for the hospital. I got it the other day from Peacocks and as I was 5 minutes into the queue, with it building up behind me, I realised there were all these little beads sewn on the front - this is it, mine is in pink - and I thought, ack these would scratch AE's face, but there weren't any other nighties that opened halfway down the front like this, for the old skin to skin contact, etc, so I decided to get it and just cut the beads off. It's not a nightie I'd normally choose, I'm more of a butt-naked kind of girl, but for the sake of modesty and all I figured I had to get something, even if it is an old-lady nightie. (and the only reason it opens halfway down the front is because it's size 18-20 and I'm normally a 10-12!)

I hope the baby doesn't mind that his mum dresses like a pensioner... I'll make sure and hide the worst of it for any pictures and perhaps I'll get away with it.

Later on, I'm off out again, to get my hair cut! I was going to dye it yesterday and spare my embarrassment over the greys but making the chocolate cakes kind of took over.


----------



## nuttymummy

Jen enjoy ur trip to ikea!!! i always get bored of walking round coz they are SOOOO HUUUGGE!! but i like the kids bit :rofl:

IKWYM about fast forwarding a few weeks!! im the same!! i think im getting more n more impatient coz i had my son at 38 weeks last time.....and im 38 weeks now :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

MJ your so lucky to be able to watch any program! i am currently sat her having to watch 'the fimbles' with my son. But the theme tune gets on my nerves!!!

i always sing...Pringles instead of fimbles.....if u dont have kids already u will wonder WHAT the hell im on about :rofl: but u soon will!!!!


----------



## xarxa

bah, I hate Ikea. It's not possible to go in buy what you need and come back out. It takes atleast 4 hours and its cramped with people. Then when you finally get home, some piece is missing or wrong and you have to go back and do everything all over again.

Thanx to everyone. 

My dad, sister and brother came by at 11 this morning. I'm barely awake...
My dad bought me an espresso machine tho, so as soon as this coffeein starts kicking in i will be fine:)

My sister was all over the dog, and Kira thinks it's abit much i think. My sister is only 3y old though.

It's cloudy and rainy outside, but atleast the temprature is bareable. Around 15 i think. Nice and cool.


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks girls I have watched all those programmes :D love them!!

I am going for a coffee - well a tea or something with my friend and a couple of her ante natal class ladies :D so thats some time gone :wohoo:

Nutty - i know what u mean about Ikea!! I love it as I am 1/4 swedish or danish i never remember which one and used to go to the ones in Danmark and Sweden - they are great in comparison and i love it but i know with my SPD i am gonna HATE it tomo!! but it neeeeeeeeds to be done we are going at 9.30am going to mama and papas having some lunch then ikea-ing it up :wohoo: a whole day out :rofl: no bordem tomorrow :D

wow MJ your day is so full :dance: I changed the bed last night with the help of Jos :D think i will do nothing now and I will have lots of cleaning to do over next week :D

oh i know what u mean about the annoying theme tunes Nutty - I used to pretty much live with my best friend and her little boy of 3 :grr: they make them soooo annoying!! i swear to irritate us i am not looking forward to that - disney dvds all the way!! :dance:


----------



## ashnbump

hello hello ladies sorry to butt in! Not had a minute to catch up on the thread, and im sorry ladies but im not even going to try as you all gossip so much lol!

first things first - HUGE CONGRATS to the new august mummies who have popped, hope you are doing well, and hope our new additions are ok!

and the other thing for those of you eho don't already know - KARA IS HOME!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

she came home monday afternoon and she's doing great! the midwife came and weighed her today and she's now 5lb 3oz (little porker lol) still tiny but almost a whole pound heavier than her birth weight!!

i'm really tired tho guys, as atm im having to get up by myself at night and leave OH to sleep, as he's not finishing work until fri/sat :(

i wont lie, its bloody hard work and im FOREVER worrying about something bad happening to her whilst im asleep :cry: even though i know she is perfectly safe, its mainly her wind thats bothering me, as she's a little bugger for not bringing it up, then i worry she might have some left and if i put her down in her moses basket she'll choke on her sick :( 

seriously ladies, pregnancy was the EASYYYYYYYYY BIT lol! I miss my bump so so so so so so so sooooooooooooo much, i want another one :rofl: :rofl: but the worry this LO is causing me i think i'll be waiting a while lol! 

Hope you are all well and i can't wait to see some more August babies! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## nuttymummy

awwww what great news ash!!!! IKWYM about the worrying....its never ending im afraid!!! i still worry with my 3 year old!!

Jen sounds like u have a nice day planned with dinner out too!! enjoy urself...but if u get tired...DEMAND to be carried :rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

I didn't ask him - he just said he didn't know what was wrong. Will try and talk to him about it later, but it kind of upset me that I'd made the effort, but apparently was still repulsive :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

your not repulsive Aunty E do not ever think that hun :hugs2: it is prob just the worry!!


----------



## Boothh

me and OH havnt :sex: since saturday, which is probably the longest its ever been, we just arnt in the mood at the same time, and i hardly feel sexy right now, plus i know he feels weird about me being so big now and especially since he knows the babies head is starting to engage it kind of creeps him out, 
he cant think your repulsive or you wouldnt be pregnant hun :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Thanks :) I do know I'm being a bit silly and unfair, but it's just hard to get over the rejection IYKWIM...


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jai_Jai said:


> I love it as I am 1/4 swedish or danish i never remember which one and used to go to the ones in Danmark and Sweden

I really hope that you meant to type "Denmark" and just made a typo.


----------



## Mary Jo

She used the Danish spelling of the country's name, it's hardly a typo!


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Hey guys, I am here and just about to do a mammoth catch up on you super chatty bunch!!! Will post properly in a bit, once I've got through a million pages!!

Just want to say how typical it is to come back to a comment like this from you, W4B... 



Waiting4Baby said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> I love it as I am 1/4 swedish or danish i never remember which one and used to go to the ones in Danmark and Sweden
> 
> I really hope that you meant to type "Denmark" and just made a typo.Click to expand...

I should've guessed that the very first thing I'd see would be you, once again, poking and prodding at people *rolls eyes* :nope: :shrug:


----------



## Boothh

i agree.


----------



## Shiv

I usually keep my nose out - but I agree too


----------



## Boothh

im really craving a cigarette :(


----------



## Shiv

Oh no! Did you give up when you got pregnant? 

Go and sniff a flash wipe - see if that helps :winkwink:


----------



## Boothh

lmao hahahahahhahaa :rofl: 

yeah i gave up when i found out i was pregnant, the smell of them knocks me sick now it has done all the way through but if im stressed or even just randomly sometimes i get a mega craving, 
theres no way i would though and i dont plan to smoke in the house at all or at anytime im with the baby either, OH is asthmatic so i wouldnt smoke around him either, haha, x


----------



## Shiv

I've never smoked - but most of my friends do and I see how much they struggle to give up , so I take my hat off to you:howdy: for giving up. Well done!


----------



## Shiv

I wish my husband would hurry home - I want to get started on putting together the nursery furniture!!! I'd do it myself but not being able to lift the stuff upstairs makes it tricky!!

Shadow did you have a lovely meal out last night?

My MIL is coming round later with a baby box of stuff that OH's nan has knitted for the baby. I hope I like it all!

Today I have washed all the bedding for the baby - sheets, blankets and sleeping bags. All the new baby clothes are now washed and I am just gonna start washing the second hand stuff we have kindly been given - so that they all smell the same!! lmao - how picky is that!!

The baby is properly sticking out of my side contantly - so that I can see a lump at all times. It must be very uncomfortable in there for him/her!!


----------



## angelstardust

I quit way back on the 15th March 2001 when pregnant with DS1 and unfortunately I still get mad, unannounced cravings for a cig! Every now and again I will go and stand next to DH when he has one just for the smell. Disgusting but true :D


----------



## Boothh

i thought it would be really difficult but the thought of my baby and knowing i couldve been harming him made it so easy, 
i can understand and sympathise with people that find it hard to give up and end up smoking through pregnancy, i wouldnt judge anyone for it cus i know how hard it is and i know ill go back to smoking as soon as he is born, i just dont have the will power for myself :/


----------



## bun-in-oven

aunty- me and OH last had sex bout 2 weeks ago, and i always try and jump him!, there was one night he was actually alseep and i jumped onto of him!, he wasnt impressed!, i too feel very unsexy! and he was one of these men that couldnt wait for pregnant sex! huh! i wish!!!

nutty!- im also like you i had jack bang on 2 weeks early and now im past the 38 week mark i cant help but think ill go over with this one! :(

xarxa - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

shadow- i still cant believe your going to have your LO on my birthday!!:)

well my memory has now failed me............

gabs- just seen the new pics!! he's lovely!!!

well ladies just to let you know vici is missing you all and is hopig to get her computer back today!! am abit worried as she has high BP but will keep you all updated!!
just got back from the hospital with my aunty, she's just been for her 1st session of radiotheropy!! WHAT A AMAZING LADY SHE IS!!, she takes it all in her stride!, i hope i grow up to be at least half the person she is! 
been and brought myself some flowers today!, some lilly's ironicly ive got loads in my garden and the flowers havent opened yet!:(.
ive also decided to do some scrap books for the boys so got to go shortly and grab jacks memory boxes down and make a start on his!! i feel so guilty though as ive had so much more done with this pregnancy, with jack i never had 3d scans or nothing:(, so feel abit crappy about that!! 

My OH is off work now for 9 weeks!! hes on summer holidays from school (hes a teaching assistant) and then he gets his paternity leave!, sounds great!, but i know give it 6 weeks and ill be bald! lol.

oh also my thankyou card craft sets come so got to make thankyou cards now too!!!, got so much to do and make, bring out my crafty side!, i wouldnt of done any of it if it wasnt for this site giving me ideas!!my OH said " you watch you've brought all this stuff and you'll go into labour tonight and you'll never do it!" hmmmmm so confident!!

im feeling quite tired today, i get the odd need to go and bleach my toilet, suck a sponge or have yet another ice lolly!!
hope ive not missed anyone out!, feel better now ive rambled on abit!!! xx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> Just want to say how typical it is to come back to a comment like this from you, W4B...
> 
> I should've guessed that the very first thing I'd see would be you, once again, poking and prodding at people *rolls eyes* :nope: :shrug:

I know, I know. When have I ever said anything that WASN'T like that? Everyone should be expecting to see that first thing! I think you wanted me to make another comment (one like I've never made before, lol), because you're looking for something to jump on me for. You've disliked me ever since I called you out before.

I just want to say how typical it is for you women to hypocritical bitches. 

And I'm getting pretty fed up with some of you girls in that regard. Is it only okay if August Mummies complain about "trivial" things here? Because when one does, you show sympathy and support. When someone outside of the group does, they can get attacked for being "offensive" and "insensitive" (to women whom you don't know on a personal level, but somehow you know that they're being insensitive to them, right? Psychic, I'm guessing.)

If that's the case, then I really don't give a crap if you guys all dislike me and want me to quit posting in your sacred sanctuary. I'm not all that fond of daft, vapid women anyway.

(PS, Jai, I read that differently anyway. My mistake! Apologize.)


----------



## tmr1234

Jai_Jai said:


> tmr - have/will they do a growth scan to see how big Lucas is if you have had a big baby before? did u give birth naturally before?

no they wnt give me a groth scan. and yes gave birth naturally but riped very bad with him coz they had to get him out fast as u pooed in me so didnt have time to tell me to stop pushing and to let me strech


----------



## bun-in-oven

:rofl: ahhhhhhhhh, and i thought i were hormonal!:haha:


----------



## Boothh

Waiting4Baby said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> Just want to say how typical it is to come back to a comment like this from you, W4B...
> 
> I should've guessed that the very first thing I'd see would be you, once again, poking and prodding at people *rolls eyes* :nope: :shrug:
> 
> I know, I know. When have I ever said anything that WASN'T like that? Everyone should be expecting to see that first thing! I think you wanted me to make another comment (one like I've never made before, lol), because you're looking for something to jump on me for. You've disliked me ever since I called you out before.
> 
> I just want to say how typical it is for you women to hypocritical bitches.
> 
> And I'm getting pretty fed up with some of you girls in that regard. Is it only okay if August Mummies complain about "trivial" things here? Because when one does, you show sympathy and support. When someone outside of the group does, they can get attacked for being "offensive" and "insensitive" (to women whom you don't know on a personal level, but somehow you know that they're being insensitive to them, right? Psychic, I'm guessing.)
> 
> If that's the case, then I really don't give a crap if you guys all dislike me and want me to quit posting in your sacred sanctuary. I'm not all that fond of daft, vapid women anyway.Click to expand...


Oh seriously give it a rest now, all i remember seeing from you recently is nasty, sniping comments and as you said before people can take offence to alot of things but you seem to be aiming for people to be offended at the moment, 
i dont understand why you are being so bitter towards everybody, just what exactly is your problem, 
the majority of us come on here for abit of light chatter with people who understand what were going through, 
no one wants to listen to you having a go at everyone for every little thing. 

stop being such a bitch.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Boothh said:


> Oh seriously give it a rest now, all i remember seeing from you recently is nasty, sniping comments and as you said before people can take offence to alot of things but you seem to be aiming for people to be offended at the moment,
> i dont understand why you are being so bitter towards everybody, just what exactly is your problem,
> the majority of us come on here for abit of light chatter with people who understand what were going through,
> no one wants to listen to you having a go at everyone for every little thing.
> 
> stop being such a bitch.

I could say the same thing to a few of the girls here too. And, no, not everything you've seen from me recently was like that at all, but your mindset going into reading my posts probably affects the way that it comes off, don't you think? Maybe you should quit assuming that I'm going to be a bitch and actually look at what I'm saying. BUT, I wouldn't expect anything that mature from most of you anyway. And I really, really don't care. I'm kind of getting sick of you August Mummies anyway.

See you. (I'm unsubscribing from the thread now. Rejoice.)


----------



## rubyrose

Hey girls, how you all feeling?

I've got terrible back pain again and its VERY annoying!!! Got a mw appointment tomorrow but i dont think Archie's moved down at all, his head is deffo downwards but not engaging. I had a dream I went right over due last night and had to be induced LOL, i keep having these dreams and telling hubby I'm having premonitions but he says i just think about it too much (probably right!!) My birthday is n 16th September, I'll be 22 but I doubt I'll be going anywhere, prob still be sitting on one of those seat things they give you when you leave the labour ward!!

Gosh what is going on with all the snapping at people?!


----------



## Shiv

Couldn't agree more - as my wise mum always says - "If you've nothing nice to say - don't say anything at all". 

I don't mind anyone having a moan about anything - trivial or not, however there is no need to start fights for no reason by making unnecessary nit-picking comments about the smallest thing. 

I have held my tongue many times (in line with the nothing nice to say theory) when I have seen cutting comments from you W4B, but you obviously caught me on an off day - although I am now of the belieft that you come on this thread just to get a rise out of people -CONGRATS - you did - AGAIN!!

rant over!


----------



## bun-in-oven

bootth!! i think you've pissed her off!!! :(

Lmao i actually find the rant quite funny, people have disagreed with some things ive said and done, but ive purely accepted their oppinion and moved on!. get over it love, its the real world!!


----------



## Boothh

Waiting4Baby said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Oh seriously give it a rest now, all i remember seeing from you recently is nasty, sniping comments and as you said before people can take offence to alot of things but you seem to be aiming for people to be offended at the moment,
> i dont understand why you are being so bitter towards everybody, just what exactly is your problem,
> the majority of us come on here for abit of light chatter with people who understand what were going through,
> no one wants to listen to you having a go at everyone for every little thing.
> 
> stop being such a bitch.
> 
> I could say the same thing to a few of the girls here too. And, no, not everything you've seen from me recently was like that at all, but your mindset going into reading my posts probably affects the way that it comes off, don't you think? Maybe you should quit assuming that I'm going to be a bitch and actually look at what I'm saying. BUT, I wouldn't expect anything that mature from most of you anyway. And I really, really don't care. I'm kind of getting sick of you August Mummies anyway.
> 
> See you.Click to expand...

:dohh: yeah everytime i log on i think to myself mm i wonder what shes going to come out with next. 

im not going to carry this on your obviously have your mind made up, just dont understand why you felt you had to try and upset everybody before you left us, ill blame it on the hormones, :thumbup:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I really want to bite my tongue at the moment, but it's not even worth it to sit and not say anything and have this shit continue.

W4B-

You have made it obvious that you have totally different thoughts than most people in this group, and you should, you are your own person, but sometimes, not saying anything when you see something that does bug you is best. I understand that some people can look at us and think we are all hormonal bitches right now, and we are snooty, and stuck up and stupid and some of us can't spell or even breathe right to others. No one is perfect, everyone has flaws and we all understand that, we just try to not point them out and we try to not hurt others and cut others down. It happens though, I mean like I said, we are human..We get angry and pissed off and say things we don't always mean or mean in the way it came out. But to sit here and call these woman "Immature, daft, vapid women"....really?

For all I care, you can take your snooty, rude comments and shove them up your ass. These woman have done nothing to piss you off this much and if they have, holy shit woman get on some depression pills or some shit. I for one am sick of you coming on here and replying to every post with a "Oh shut up" "Get over it" "Really, are you serious?" post...You look like a tool, now please do me and the rest of the woman here a favor, either shut your mouth or leave..since you are so sick of us anyway..now do what you do best and reply to my post with a witty, bitchy ass reply, I would love to sit and read what a miserable, lonely, person on the internet thinks of me and every other good person on this site :D Have a lovely day.....

-----------------------------------------

GOOD MORNING LADIES!


----------



## Boothh

bun-in-oven said:


> bootth!! i think you've pissed her off!!! :(
> 
> Lmao i actually find the rant quite funny, people have disagreed with some things ive said and done, but ive purely accepted their oppinion and moved on!. get over it love, its the real world!!

yeah well it just seems like bullying to me plain and simple and i know some of the other ladies genuinely get upset by it and cant just let it go over their head, 

i do agree with the nothing nice to say thing, but there comes a point when i have to say something, especially when it just seems so uncalled for, x


----------



## Boothh

i wish there was a like button on here like on facebook so you could like peoples posts, 
if there was i would 'like' your post heidi x


----------



## bun-in-oven

Boothh said:


> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> bootth!! i think you've pissed her off!!! :(
> 
> Lmao i actually find the rant quite funny, people have disagreed with some things ive said and done, but ive purely accepted their oppinion and moved on!. get over it love, its the real world!!
> 
> yeah well it just seems like bullying to me plain and simple and i know some of the other ladies genuinely get upset by it and cant just let it go over their head,
> 
> i do agree with the nothing nice to say thing, but there comes a point when i have to say something, especially when it just seems so uncalled for, xClick to expand...

it does seem all she does is bitch, but then i dont really talk to her much:nope:

im sure you feel sooooo much better now hun!:hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Boothh said:


> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> bootth!! i think you've pissed her off!!! :(
> 
> Lmao i actually find the rant quite funny, people have disagreed with some things ive said and done, but ive purely accepted their oppinion and moved on!. get over it love, its the real world!!
> 
> yeah well it just seems like bullying to me plain and simple and i know some of the other ladies genuinely get upset by it and cant just let it go over their head,
> 
> i do agree with the nothing nice to say thing, but there comes a point when i have to say something, especially when it just seems so uncalled for, xClick to expand...


Booth - the nothing nice to say thing was aimed at W4B - you were merely just reacting to her comments as was I and Heidi. Was not getting at you at all :kiss:


----------



## Shiv

Morning Heidi - how are you today?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I think Booth did the right thing, as did Shadow and Shiv....how long was everyone suppose to let her make rude comments about nothing, you could say I had a red apple today and she would reply "Really....are you serious.....red...Maroon is the technical color, god."....it's like, well holy hell I am total dumb ass, sorry for failing you master.

I'm good, eating away, like usual haha trying to get up to clean the house, just not feeling it at all haha, how are you?


----------



## Boothh

oh its moved onto private messages now,


----------



## Boothh

lmao heidi, i dont think a babies head and that last comment is doing anything for my bladder :rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

HeidiLSparks said:


> I think Booth did the right thing, as did Shadow and Shiv....how long was everyone suppose to let her make rude comments about nothing, you could say I had a red apple today and she would reply "Really....are you serious.....red...Maroon is the technical color, god."....it's like, well holy hell I am total dumb ass, sorry for failing you master.
> 
> I'm good, eating away, like usual haha trying to get up to clean the house, just not feeling it at all haha, how are you?

:rofl:


----------



## Shiv

Boothh said:


> oh its moved onto private messages now,

Rise above it hon - you are a posiive person in this group and the rest of us appreciate you!


----------



## bun-in-oven

Boothh said:


> oh its moved onto private messages now,



:ignore:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I am just so amused by this haha I don't care anymore. I guess that is because I am immature though... :/

I wouldnt even reply to the messages hon, don't give it the time of day.


----------



## Shiv

Who knew there was an "ignore" blinky?!?!?!? i need to check out these blinkies as there is one for everything!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I see some people use little blinkys and I have never seen them before haha I'm always like, oh hey, I like that one haha


----------



## Boothh

yeah i do love a good argument now and again hahahaa, it gives me something to do until OH gets home, 

im not even gunna read it, let her have the last word, 

and i thought i was supposed to be the teenager in here, lol!


----------



## Shiv

I have a lighthearted question for you all...............

What food are you most looking forward to eating once you have had baby? What have you really missed?

For me it is mussels!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

yeh i came across it the other day!! quite funky thing they have changed them around?


----------



## Boothh

not food but you know a good double soco and lime and a cigarette hahaha,


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Sushi.....haha I miss it so much.


----------



## Shiv

If we're talking drinks - then make mine a vodka and cranberry!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Vodka Red Bull....haha It is how I pregnant in the first place haha


----------



## joeyjo

Shiv said:


> I have a lighthearted question for you all...............
> 
> What food are you most looking forward to eating once you have had baby? What have you really missed?
> 
> For me it is mussels!!

Brussels Pate..... Mmmmm


----------



## bun-in-oven

pate!! on a whole french stick!! yum yum and also vodka jelly!(if that counts):blush:


----------



## joeyjo

Nice, large chilled glass (or even 2) of crisp, dry, white wine


----------



## Boothh

im actually quite looking forward to starting a diet and losing this extra weight, i havnt felt completly comfortable all the way through pregnancy with how my body has changed but it has helped that OH still compliments me all the times, the stretchmarks, and saggy bits ill have to deal with id like to go and buy somenew clothes though and look nice in them, 
and im looking forward to not having an excuse to pig out, and reaaally looking forward to excercising!! can hardly walk at the moment, 

i know ive gone off the food topic now hahaha, x


----------



## Shiv

mmmmmmmmmmm pate!!

Has anyone else found it hard ordering starters in restaurants since they became pregnant? Everything seems to be pate, or banned cheese, or seafood!! I can't wait to have full menu choice again!

I ahve also aksed Oh to bring a small bottle of bubbly to the birth!


----------



## joeyjo

Boothh said:


> im actually quite looking forward to starting a diet and losing this extra weight, i havnt felt completly comfortable all the way through pregnancy with how my body has changed but it has helped that OH still compliments me all the times, the stretchmarks, and saggy bits ill have to deal with id like to go and buy somenew clothes though and look nice in them,
> and im looking forward to not having an excuse to pig out, and reaaally looking forward to excercising!! can hardly walk at the moment,
> 
> i know ive gone off the food topic now hahaha, x


I'm feeling a bit the same - I'm really looking forward to going out for a run in the woods


----------



## Shiv

I have missed going to the gym (I know you can when pregnant - but I chose to be lazy!). I don't know how easy it will be to get the time / energy to go though especialy if breast feeding


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Lol, you all can thank Heidi for my return. 



HeidiLSparks said:


> I really want to bite my tongue at the moment, but it's not even worth it to sit and not say anything and have this shit continue.
> 
> W4B-
> 
> You have made it obvious that you have totally different thoughts than most people in this group, and you should, you are your own person, but sometimes, not saying anything when you see something that does bug you is best. I understand that some people can look at us and think we are all hormonal bitches right now, and we are snooty, and stuck up and stupid and some of us can't spell or even breathe right to others. No one is perfect, everyone has flaws and we all understand that, we just try to not point them out and we try to not hurt others and cut others down. It happens though, I mean like I said, we are human..We get angry and pissed off and say things we don't always mean or mean in the way it came out. But to sit here and call these woman "Immature, daft, vapid women"....really?
> 
> For all I care, you can take your snooty, rude comments and shove them up your ass. These woman have done nothing to piss you off this much and if they have, holy shit woman get on some depression pills or some shit. I for one am sick of you coming on here and replying to every post with a "Oh shut up" "Get over it" "Really, are you serious?" post...You look like a tool, now please do me and the rest of the woman here a favor, either shut your mouth or leave..since you are so sick of us anyway..now do what you do best and reply to my post with a witty, bitchy ass reply, I would love to sit and read what a miserable, lonely, person on the internet thinks of me and every other good person on this site :D Have a lovely day.....
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> GOOD MORNING LADIES!

Perhaps you missed the part where I had said that I unsubscribed to the thread? Though, I doubt that, and have a feeling that some of you are simply posting what you're saying now BECAUSE of that. Anyway, since you asked me to reply, Heidi:

1. I have never told anyone to shut up. At least be accurate with your post if you want to rip into someone. 

2. I have kept my mouth shut on MANY things that you women do to annoy me or piss me off. In fact, I've only spoken up about anything like that TWICE in my memory.

3. I apologized for my original rude comment today. So why do you women all feel the need to drag this on, I wonder? Enjoying this, eh? I think so.

4. I can't get past some things, like this: SOME of you women I think are absolutely disgusting human beings. You've USED the terrible experiences of other women whom you most likely don't know at all on any personal level to attack other women for complaining about "trivial things" -- something that seems to be the August Mummies favorite pastime. What makes you think that you know what those women feel like? What makes you think that you know whether or not those women were offended by this complaining? What makes you think that the complainers were being insensitive to these women? It's not your place to say! It's disgusting and sickening to see people USE something so horrible like that, just to attack someone else, for your own benefit. And, on top of that, these women were attacking others for doing something that THEY themselves do ALL THE TIME. THAT I cannot and will not get over! So, no, I don't think I want to spend my time with women like this, though that's only a couple of you (but many more of you will come to the support of these disgusting women).

Remember: You wanted it, right? :thumbup:

*Now, would you all grow up and quit attacking me when I'm TRYING to leave your group ALONE so that you can go back to your peaceful posting without me?* Really, think about how immature it is to sit here and attack me once my back's turned, so to speak. If you want the drama to be over and done with, then LET IT GO. Don't attack me and then at the end of post say that you're leaving it alone. That's not leaving it alone at all, is it? Yeah. Stop it if you really want me gone.


----------



## Shiv

I am only now able to walk down the wine aisle in TEsco's without getting pretty upset - the end is nigh - and although I don't intend on drinking heavily when breast feeding - I will sure be glad to have the odd glass of wine!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:D I stick with the real plain foods now when we go out (which is rare), I will get soup or salad..It does not fill me, but everywhere we go, it's like "ew" "no" or "how do you even say that...?" Haha so I stick with foods that I pay an arm and a leg for and never get full so we end up stopping by Mcdonalds or Arbys on the way home haha.


(My very last post to W4B)

I guess I missed the part where it said you were leaving..so I was not one to go behind your back..or however you put that, because I could give a shit less if you saw my post or not, I was hoping you would have, and since it said you were still on looking at the forum, I was guessing you were reading all of our posts. So I don't think anyone was trying to hide anything from you, because no one cares and its a waste of our time to sit and continue this. We all said what we needed to say, and now it's over so, let it be...And I doubt the thank yous will be roaring in from the other woman on me bringing you back, I didn't....by the way, I mean..you came in by free will...so...kind of think before you speak...even if it was metaphorically speaking it was still..hmm how do I put it...."stupid"


----------



## Shiv

Waiting4Baby said:


> Lol, you all can thank Heidi for my return.
> 
> 
> 
> HeidiLSparks said:
> 
> 
> I really want to bite my tongue at the moment, but it's not even worth it to sit and not say anything and have this shit continue.
> 
> W4B-
> 
> You have made it obvious that you have totally different thoughts than most people in this group, and you should, you are your own person, but sometimes, not saying anything when you see something that does bug you is best. I understand that some people can look at us and think we are all hormonal bitches right now, and we are snooty, and stuck up and stupid and some of us can't spell or even breathe right to others. No one is perfect, everyone has flaws and we all understand that, we just try to not point them out and we try to not hurt others and cut others down. It happens though, I mean like I said, we are human..We get angry and pissed off and say things we don't always mean or mean in the way it came out. But to sit here and call these woman "Immature, daft, vapid women"....really?
> 
> For all I care, you can take your snooty, rude comments and shove them up your ass. These woman have done nothing to piss you off this much and if they have, holy shit woman get on some depression pills or some shit. I for one am sick of you coming on here and replying to every post with a "Oh shut up" "Get over it" "Really, are you serious?" post...You look like a tool, now please do me and the rest of the woman here a favor, either shut your mouth or leave..since you are so sick of us anyway..now do what you do best and reply to my post with a witty, bitchy ass reply, I would love to sit and read what a miserable, lonely, person on the internet thinks of me and every other good person on this site :D Have a lovely day.....
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> GOOD MORNING LADIES!
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part where I had said that I unsubscribed to the thread? Though, I doubt that, and have a feeling that some of you are simply posting what you're saying now BECAUSE of that. Anyway, since you asked me to reply, Heidi:
> 
> 1. I have never told anyone to shut up. At least be accurate with your post if you want to rip into someone.
> 
> 2. I have kept my mouth shut on MANY things that you women do to annoy me or piss me off. In fact, I've only spoken up about anything like that TWICE in my memory.
> 
> 3. I apologized for my original rude comment today. So why do you women all feel the need to drag this on, I wonder? Enjoying this, eh? I think so.
> 
> 4. I can't get past some things, like this: SOME of you women I think are absolutely disgusting human beings. You've USED the terrible experiences of other women whom you most likely don't know at all on any personal level to attack other women for complaining about "trivial things" -- something that seems to be the August Mummies favorite pastime. What makes you think that you know what those women feel like? What makes you think that you know whether or not those women were offended by this complaining? What makes you think that the complainers were being insensitive to these women? It's not your place to say! It's disgusting and sickening to see people USE something so horrible like that, just to attack someone else, for your own benefit. And, on top of that, these women were attacking others for doing something that THEY themselves do ALL THE TIME. THAT I cannot and will not get over! So, no, I don't think I want to spend my time with women like this, though that's only a couple of you (but many more of you will come to the support of these disgusting women).
> 
> Remember: You wanted it, right? :thumbup:
> 
> *Now, would you all grow up and quit attacking me when I'm TRYING to leave your group ALONE so that you can go back to your peaceful posting without me?* Really, think about how immature it is to sit here and attack me once my back's turned, so to speak. If you want the drama to be over and done with, then LET IT GO. Don't attack me and then at the end of post say that you're leaving it alone. That's not leaving it alone at all, is it? Yeah. Stop it if you really want me gone.Click to expand...


I think you'll find we've all moved onto happier topics - so don't feel you need to keeep checking back - byeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shiv

What is Arby's?


----------



## Boothh

mojito (sp?)
and gahh a jagerbomb!! <3

we went to t.g.i s last night and i spent ages looking at the cocktail menu drooling, 
my birthday is the 26th september, which is hopefully about 6weeks after jess is born, i think that will probably be the first time i go out and have a drink and im actually quite excited, cocktails will defo be a main part of the night haha, 

i always order potato skins for starter if they are on the menu cus one of my big cravings is sour cream and they always come with that :D


----------



## Boothh

looks like shes still got that brush up her arse. :shrug:


----------



## angelstardust

Shiv said:


> I have a lighthearted question for you all...............
> 
> What food are you most looking forward to eating once you have had baby? What have you really missed?
> 
> For me it is mussels!!

Stuffing my face till I'm sick with chocolate and any other sweetie I see in the shop that takes my fancy! :thumbup: Oh and sloer, it has to much sugar for me right now.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Arbys...oooh woman haha. It is a fast food place here and they make the best food. The curly fries are to die for, and they make these Beef & Cheddars. I like it better sex almost haha.

Oh the Potato skins are AMAZING there.


----------



## bun-in-oven

Boothh said:


> looks like shes still got that brush up her arse. :shrug:

yeah seems so, kinda boring now! think its about time she put her :baby: back in


----------



## Boothh

do you have A&W? we had one here for a few months then it shut down, 
chilli cheese friessss, and i dont know anywhere else that serves them :(


----------



## rubyrose

When bubs is born I am going to have a very large glass of white zinfindel and a cold magners with ice!! I'm even craving a cigarette, wtf?! I don't even smoke!! Last time I had one was in 2006 in Egypt! Ohhh what else.... a monster energy drink, anyone had these? I first had one in Las Vegas and they started selling them here!! They are full of caffiene sugar tho god knows what else so i havent had any since i been preggers!


----------



## Boothh

lucozade! i try and steer clear cus the midwife told me to avoid stuff like that but i did have a bottle when i was ill the other week, it got jess dancing like mad though hahaa


----------



## rubyrose

Ohh yeah i've had a lot of lucozade... I had a big craving for it but managed one bottle and waited to ask midwife if they are ok. She said they are fine just as long as your not doing like 5L of the stuff a day but its soo yummy! I love the tropical one!


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooooooooh when bubs is born I have asked my Dad to stay away from visiting me unless he brings a small 1 serve bottle of red wine, some smoked brie and crackers and a bit of french bread and brussells pate :munch: mmmmmmmmmmmmmm :yipee:


----------



## bun-in-oven

when i had jack i spent the whole time crowning his head shouting "I WANT TOAST!!" was quite comical really!!!


----------



## Shiv

What about "what non consumable thing are you most looking forward to?"

for me - sleeping on my back!! It will be so nice to wake up on my back and instead of hauling my big fat body over just lying there and feeling the comfort!


----------



## Jai_Jai

mmmmm i love lucozade it is in my hospital bag :D i have not had much of it but had some apple today mmmmmmmm apple drinks make me a but hyper dunno why it always has done!!! so today I have had apple lucozade and a bottle of appletize!!! :wohoo:

Girls have any of you lost your appetite? I have totally I have had 8 digestive biscuits for brek with my tea - bad i know to not have anything else but hey ho....but thats all i have eaten and I am not hungry!?!!?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Bun - :rofl: thats hilarious!!!

non consumable thing!?! DANCING!!!! and sleepin on my front.........and when I am healed and have some spare time some really good :sex: :D


----------



## Shiv

I'm eating like a horse as usual!


----------



## Jai_Jai

I have just enjoyed a few hrs with lots of newborn babies and their Mum's :D was good fun and very scary at the same time - I still can't connect the little wriggle-bum in my tummy to an 'actual baby' :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

i still sleep on my back, im looking forward to some good :sex: tbh hahaha im sick of having to maneuvre (sp?) im looking forward to being able to 'tidy' myself down there cus its just a disaster zone at th moment, i cant reach! i know i must be pretty patchy :rofl: hahahhaa,


----------



## Boothh

guess whos viewing the thread again ¬_¬

*holds breath for another rant*


----------



## rubyrose

Ohh yes sleeping on front! That was my ultimate comfort position. I miss it. :(


----------



## Shiv

My hubby and I have recently come up with a new name for if we have a boy - but we are both a little unsure. So I would appreciate your honest opinions (I would expect nothing less ladies :winkwink:) on it. Our surname is James and we are thinking of the name Henry

SO he would be Henry James......................what do you think?

I think it is cute for a little lad but don't know how cool it is for an older child?!?!


----------



## rubyrose

I like it! Very traditional but you dont hear it much anymore!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I think Henry James is adorable. I really like it. It's classic. henry can go for either a small child, middle age and adult :)

I just want to have good :sex: again. It has been forever haha


----------



## nuttymummy

hiya girls....wow i always miss something lol

right without being pulled up for 'bringing the subject back up' i can not bring the subject back up if i havnt replied yet!!! so heres mine: (sorry to all of those who dont want to read!!)

W4B...there has been MANY times i have read ur posts and always gave u the benefit of the doubt, and not replied to anything. but it seems going back through lots of posts that u generally do trip people up on the smallest of things....do u really get off on this?? like i said...im open minded and dont judge but hell there has been so many nasty snipes and digs at people its just not easy to see a good side from you.
picking people up on small things is immature, so i dont know how u can call any of us immature.....and u keep saying that theres nothing worse than a place full of women coz aparantly we bitch...what the hell r u doing on a forum FULL of women....and horomonal ones at that?

anyway ive said my piece...i wasnt 'bringing it back up...or getting off on it' i was just FOR ONCE voicing my opinion.

this is in no way ATTACKING either before u try to pull me up on that too.....i think its sad how one person can cause so much trouble! there worse things going on in the world....why should we be worried about spelling mistakes etc??

all done :)

hewwwooo everyone!! :wave:


----------



## Boothh

i think its really cute :) if he grows up not to like it he can always change it to harry or something :)

we have not had one good reaction to our name so far lol, ive given up now there are so many children called stupid names these days that i hardly think ours is bad at all,


----------



## Shiv

Boothh said:


> i think its really cute :) if he grows up not to like it he can always change it to harry or something :)
> 
> 
> we have not had one good reaction to our name so far lol, ive given up now there are so many children called stupid names these days that i hardly think ours is bad at all,

What is your name choice Booth?


----------



## ShadowRat

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!

I have been sitting here for sooooo long now catching up on all of your lovely lovely banter :rofl: hehehe!!! I really love reading back on you guys, I love the convos we have in here (for the most part :winkwink: ) and I feel so good to have read EVERYTHING I missed and caught up now!!!

So I have a mega mammoth post reply to everyone (well, alsmot everyone I think!) I think I will enter it a bit at a time as It's probably going to be huuuuuuge!!!... Here goes...


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I know, I hear some names and I am like "WHAT!" You just gotta care about what you and your oh want. :) Its your baby, no one else. They will all get used to the name you pick.


----------



## nuttymummy

bloody hell heidi...just seen u getting induced at 6.30am!! thats well early!!! id be like.....nah leave me alone....im sleeping!!!


----------



## Boothh

Shiv said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> i think its really cute :) if he grows up not to like it he can always change it to harry or something :)
> 
> 
> we have not had one good reaction to our name so far lol, ive given up now there are so many children called stupid names these days that i hardly think ours is bad at all,
> 
> What is your name choice Booth?Click to expand...

Jesse David :)

jesse was just a joke at first me and OH both like the band 'brand new' and the lead guy is called jesse lacey, (dont know how many of you will know who i mean) well it just stuck because we used it so much, even before we knew we were having a boy we decided we would have to have jessica for a girl cus he has just been known as jess since about 10 weeks haha, 

and david is after my uncle who i cant even begin to explain how much he has helped me in the past when i was a difficult teenager and i always said if i had a boy id have david in his name :)

everyone on boths sides of the family have scoffed at it but tbh we like it and i dont care what anyone else thinks, they will just have to get used to it :)


----------



## ShadowRat

nuttymummy said:


> anyway ive said my piece...i wasnt 'bringing it back up...or getting off on it' i was just FOR ONCE voicing my opinion.

Nutty, don't be worried about "bringing it back up" or anything like that sweetie, EVERYONE is going to have an opinion on stuff like this (we are a CLUB, aren't we?) Just because someone has "missed" some stuff and hasn't had a chance to reply yet doesn't mean they can't because we're all moved on or anything: I think everyone will understand if people who haven't been on lately come on and want to voice an opinion on this. It's not pleasant stuff, but everyone is going to want to get it a bit out of their system aren't they? Goodness knows, W4B sure isn't averse to voicing (and revoicing) her opinion.


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> I have just enjoyed a few hrs with lots of newborn babies and their Mum's :D was good fun and very scary at the same time - I still can't connect the little wriggle-bum in my tummy to an 'actual baby' :rofl:

God me too, at the moment it's a blob in there :rofl: I still can't picture where all the arms and legs are even when he's kicking away like now. I was looking at my scan pictures and thinking wow that really is a baby. I know you think I'm mad but I think it won't kick in I'm going to be a Mum until I actually give birth.


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks shadow :)

booth i like the name jesse.....makes me think of a long haired blonde, blue-eyed little surfer boy!!! dont know why...but its cute!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Aww Becki I loooove Jesse David! You've said it before and I loved it :) I think it's awesome to use someone who is important to you in the name too, Vince will have his daddy's name for his middle name, but we've talked about our next boy possibly being "Isaac Roland" as my brother is Roland (Ro) and he is my closest sibling :)

(Hmmm, I should post my mammoth reply really! Took AGES to compose it!!) ...


----------



## Shiv

Boothh said:


> Shiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> i think its really cute :) if he grows up not to like it he can always change it to harry or something :)
> 
> 
> we have not had one good reaction to our name so far lol, ive given up now there are so many children called stupid names these days that i hardly think ours is bad at all,
> 
> What is your name choice Booth?Click to expand...
> 
> Jesse David :)
> 
> jesse was just a joke at first me and OH both like the band 'brand new' and the lead guy is called jesse lacey, (dont know how many of you will know who i mean) well it just stuck because we used it so much, even before we knew we were having a boy we decided we would have to have jessica for a girl cus he has just been known as jess since about 10 weeks haha,
> 
> and david is after my uncle who i cant even begin to explain how much he has helped me in the past when i was a difficult teenager and i always said if i had a boy id have david in his name :)
> 
> everyone on boths sides of the family have scoffed at it but tbh we like it and i dont care what anyone else thinks, they will just have to get used to it :)Click to expand...

Well I for one like it! Not that my opinion matters at all :thumbup:


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL @ thread watchers.... *sigh* 

*copies and pastes massive reply out of Word*


----------



## ShadowRat

*Jelr*: LOL @ Comfort food, I think I am rivalling you on that front!!! I weighed myself at my mum&#8217;s house (we don&#8217;t have any scales...) and I&#8217;ve put on 2 and a half stone (35lbs) since the start of pregnancy!!! :shock: Oooops!! But we went out for our family meal last night and I had three whole courses :rofl: Mexican food, so OH and I shared nachos for a starter, then I had chicken enchiladas with spicy potato wedges :p then hot chocolate fudge cake and ice cream for dessert!!! YUUUMMMY!! I figure I only have 5 days left to eat like this really, then I will have to start being sensible again!! :hissy: So sorry you&#8217;ve been having such awful pains honey :( :cry: I know JUST what you mean in wanting to do all kinds of things around the house etc. And your body just not allowing it :( I&#8217;m glad you have a lovely OH though and can have a good old cry on his shoulder when you need to :hugs: :flower:



Sam_Star said:


> If i was your doctor i would prescribe you chocolate and a bath x x x :hugs:

Hehehe wouldn&#8217;t that be the coolest thing? Like on Harry Potter where the chocolate makes you alllll better :D

*Boothh*, how&#8217;s the mega nesting going sweetie?? All that new stuff, must be sooo exciting :happydance: 
*Elly*, I have had this all day today too....


elly75 said:


> I've got this really strange feeling right now that's something is different but cannot put my finger on it. Plus, my um...how to put it? lady bits are feeling a little odd too. Maybe something will happen soon? I dunno.

...Almost like now that Vincent knows we have everything carefully planned, he&#8217;s going to put me into labour now just to spite us!!!! :rofl: But I get you on the &#8220;lady bits&#8221; feeling a little odd... Something feels different for me today, too... Hard to put your finger on it, isn&#8217;t it?? Hmm..

*Tmr* :hugs: :( sorry you&#8217;re poorly! Are you drinking plenty of fluids honey?? Hope Rueben is helping mummy out lots now, not long for you I think before Lucas makes his appearance!! :hugs:

*Jai*, I had been thinking of you after that nasty fall you had :( glad you&#8217;re doing ok and hope those bruises heal up nice and quick sweetheart :flower: and OMG!!! Congrats at your fab degree result!!! 2:1 is an AWESOME result, you must be so chuffed :D You know I was going to be a primary school teacher too :happydance: But had to change my course and finish a year early cos of stupid EDS :dohh: But I got my degree (a First! :yipee:) so I&#8217;m happy enough with that :) Sure you&#8217;ll be an awesome primary teacher honey, you have the right outlook and sense of humour!! :rofl:

*MJ*, eeeep on the creepy dream :wacko: I hate having dreams like that, they always put me in a freaky mood for the next day!! I think it&#8217;s natural to get nervous at this stage though, I am thinking loads now about having a baby suddenly dependent on me and I must say, it is getting a little bit scary now :shock: I feel better having my mum around to help me, she&#8217;s gonna stay with us for a few days when I come home from the hospital after C Section to help out etc :)
And OMG @ those ADORABLE fairy cakes!!!! They look sooooo YUM! :happydance:
*Kim*, glad you&#8217;re feeling better now honey :) :hugs: lol @ energetic burst possibly meaning labour is imminent: I think we are all seeing imminent labour signs in everything now eh?! Hehehe... But you never know, lots of ladies say they get a mega nesting instinct right before labour! I&#8217;ve never said it, but I think Bryson Mica is a really cool little name for you boy :winkwink: 

*Sam*, your boobs are leaking like mad now too eh?! So are mine! :rofl: In fact I&#8217;m sat here right now with a bunch of kitchen roll trying to mop up the leakage!!! :rofl: 


cleckner04 said:


> ...We did take a walk last night but that is more for the benefit of being able to hold hands and talk than anything as we used to walk quite a bit together and haven't for a while...

:cloud9: *Cleck*, are you and Corey not just the cutest?!? :D :D :cloud9:

*Heidi*, :wohoo: horray for having your date set!!! 31st eh?! A couple of days after me then! :dance:


Shiv said:


> Shadow where are you?!!!!!!!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?

:hugs: bless you for caring sweetie!! Sorry I kept you guys in suspense!
*Nutty*, eeep at 3 plusses of glucose, I had that too (it is always either 2 plusses or 3 when they check) and they did GTT for me, but turned out that was clear for me. I just have really sugary wee for some reason!!! But I think they like to check if you have 2 or more plusses of glucose in your urine samples, hope it&#8217;s ok for you :)


----------



## nuttymummy

i have a little 2nd cousin called isaac....hes such a little cute mischief maker!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL that was just part 1... 2 more to come...


----------



## ShadowRat

:happydance: yay Nutty! I loooove that name, almost as much as I love "Vincent" :D


----------



## ShadowRat

angelstardust said:


> I'm lurking... lurky lurk lurk! :blush:

:rofl: You&#8217;re funny, *Angel*, I love the way you post hehehe :D


angelstardust said:


> (and getting overly dramatic PM's) :wacko:

.... Not more drama I hope? We really do have enough of that round here sometimes, some people just seem to be obsessed with it! Ooooh just saw this:


angelstardust said:


> There is a saying on another forum I visit, don't feed the troll. I didn't bother replying to the PM's. The facts speak for themselves and enough said :winkwink:

:thumbup: that's such good advice, "don't feed the troll" ... I hope you didn't suffer with nasty PMs but glad you're so cool about it and can just shrug off the stupidness of some people :winkwink: :hugs:

*Pips*, so sorry I missed your text honey!!! Everything was just hectic yesterday and I obviously didn&#8217;t hear my phone when you sent it, then I was already here on the computer and saw that you&#8217;d tried to text! 
*Bun*, I loooove the pics of you and little Jack and Brandon-Bump :rofl: hehehe :D Your boy is so cute, I&#8217;ll bet his little bro will be a stunner too :D Is 28th June your birthday honey?! :happydance: That&#8217;s so cool! :D
*Dimples*, the sharp pains sure do sound like round ligament pain to me... :shrug: hope they settle for you sweetie, whatever it is...

Thanks so much to *EVERYONE* who gave congrats and excited posts for me about my C-Section date :happydance: I can&#8217;t wait to share Vince with you guys too :friends: 


xarxa said:


> My family has been joking about Embla coming on my birthday. Am i horrible if i say i really don't want her on that particular day? I mean i don't think i would have liked sharing my birthday with my mother growing up

Naw, that's not horrible *xarxa*!! It's nice to have your birthday as your own special day, I wouldn't want to share mine either! :rofl: and LOL @ not having any chocolate to pack!! I just repacked my bags too and I know what you mean! I think OH will be popping to the vending machine a LOT when we&#8217;re in hospital!!! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you honey!! Hope you have a fab day :D :cake:


nuttymummy said:


> hope shadow had a good night out celebrating!!

:happydance: :yipee: I DID, thanks *Nutty*!!! :) :hugs:

*Aunty E* :hugs: awwwww sweetie, after all that it can&#8217;t have been nice to not feel sexy :( :( Eat lots of chocolate and cuddle your little kitties honey, don&#8217;t worry about men, they&#8217;re just doofusses (lol like the word I made up?!) :hugs: OH and I haven&#8217;t done it in a loooong time now either (well, once about a week and a half ago, but before that not for months and months!) try not to stress too much about it honey :hugs:



Boothh said:


> shadow im sure you were just here viewing the thread! come on were waiting for an update hahaha, xx

:rofl: LOL damn it, you caught me eh? I had popped in really briefly hehehe but had absolutely no time for posting as my mum was still here and had stuff to sort out! Hope this MAMMOTH post is worth all that wait!!! Hahahaha xxxx thanks for caring sweetie :winkwink: :hugs2: x x x x
OMG *Ash*, :wave: soooo great to hear from you honey, and woohoo for Kara being home!!!! And putting on that weight so well :dance: I&#8217;m sure I will be JUST the same as you with the worrying once Vince is home, I&#8217;m sure lots of us will be!! It will get easier I&#8217;m sure sweetie :) Enjoy that little angel being home finally! :)


----------



## Boothh

nutty he will proably be a ginger blue eyed surfer boy lmao, 
and he will def be having cute floppy hair if i have anything to do with it even though OH has said he will be running him off to the barbers if i take it too far :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Waiting4Baby said:


> I really don't give a crap if you guys all dislike me and want me to quit posting in your sacred sanctuary. I'm not all that fond of daft, vapid women anyway.




Waiting4Baby said:


> I'm kind of getting sick of you August Mummies anyway.
> See you.

:yipee: :wave:

LOL *Heidi*, you&#8217;re our hero girl! What a kick ass post :D :hugs: Thank you so much for saying it like it is and doing us all a really really big favour :) :hugs2: I just love the way you post Heidi :rofl: you are such a dude :thumbup: :kiss:



Boothh said:


> oh its moved onto private messages now,

 Really? Oh ffs... :dohh:



Shiv said:


> I think you'll find we've all moved onto happier topics - so don't feel you need to keeep checking back - byeeeeeeeeeee




Boothh said:


> looks like shes still got that brush up her arse. :shrug:




bun-in-oven said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> looks like shes still got that brush up her arse. :shrug:
> 
> yeah seems so, kinda boring now! think its about time she put her :baby: back inClick to expand...

:rofl:
:thumbup:


----------



## rubyrose

We are all very immature and bitchy but we must be interesting, eh?! :blush:

I like Jesse to, I do like unusual names that you dont hear too much just not ridiculous ones like some of the celebs like "Pilot Inspektor" or "Bronx Mowgli" or "Apple" and Peaches Gelfolf has the longest name in history doesnt she?! Something like peaches honeyblossom some something geldolf! :dohh:

I saw Joe Pasquale in lakeside yesterday, going off topic! I was waiting for an abbey cash point and it was sooo slow and he turnt round and apolgized and moaning about it! His voice is still pretty squeaky but not as bad as it comes across when his singing i know a song that will get on your nerves lol!


----------



## Boothh

ShadowRat said:


> nuttymummy said:
> 
> 
> anyway ive said my piece...i wasnt 'bringing it back up...or getting off on it' i was just FOR ONCE voicing my opinion.
> 
> Nutty, don't be worried about "bringing it back up" or anything like that sweetie, EVERYONE is going to have an opinion on stuff like this (we are a CLUB, aren't we?) Just because someone has "missed" some stuff and hasn't had a chance to reply yet doesn't mean they can't because we're all moved on or anything: I think everyone will understand if people who haven't been on lately come on and want to voice an opinion on this. It's not pleasant stuff, but everyone is going to want to get it a bit out of their system aren't they? Goodness knows, W4B sure isn't averse to voicing (and revoicing) her opinion.Click to expand...




ShadowRat said:


> Waiting4Baby said:
> 
> 
> I really don't give a crap if you guys all dislike me and want me to quit posting in your sacred sanctuary. I'm not all that fond of daft, vapid women anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting4Baby said:
> 
> 
> I'm kind of getting sick of you August Mummies anyway.
> See you.Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: :wave:
> 
> LOL Heidi, youre our hero girl! What a kick ass post :D :hugs: Thank you so much for saying it like it is and doing us all a really really big favour :) :hugs2: I just love the way you post Heidi :rofl: you are such a dude :thumbup: :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> oh its moved onto private messages now,Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Oh ffs... :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Shiv said:
> 
> 
> I think you'll find we've all moved onto happier topics - so don't feel you need to keeep checking back - byeeeeeeeeeeeClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> looks like shes still got that brush up her arse. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bun-in-oven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> looks like shes still got that brush up her arse. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah seems so, kinda boring now! think its about time she put her :baby: back inClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

it was her having a go at you that pissed me off the most cus IMO your one of the only ones that actively goes out of their way trying to NOT offend anyone, xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Boothh I love the name Jesse LOVE IT - it was/is on our top names - we keep forgetting about it then find it again and our like ooooh we love that name :cloud9: then it gets lost in thoughts again!! I secretly hope we will have a Jesse for our boy.....Jesse Charles eeek.....why do people not like it? Have they said why? You should just ignore them - although I know you are :D xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

rubyrose said:


> We are all very immature and bitchy but we must be interesting, eh?! :blush:

:rofl: :shrug: Guess so!


----------



## nuttymummy

booth i always think floppy hair is cute too...but my sons just will NOT grow like that!! he has very thick hair n grows in the shape of his dads so theres no change of having that floppy hair here!!

i like lads with long hair...they always look like surfers!!! unless its black....then they can kinda look spooky!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Boothh said:


> it was her having a go at you that pissed me off the most cus IMO your one of the only ones that actively goes out of their way trying to NOT offend anyone, xxxx

Awwww!! :blush: :cloud9: Thank you so much my sweet, that's such a lovely thing to say :happydance: :blush:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Nutty I agree, I totally love that cute surfer dude look on little lads :D OH is really hoping that Vince will be blonde, and it's almost inevitable that he will have curls, so I'd like to try to let his hair grow out whilst he is little (kinda allowing it to be "free" iykwim?) I really love that look on little dudes hehehe :D


----------



## nuttymummy

Rubyrose :rofl: i would have loved to see him....shame his voice wasnt as squeaky though....id have been in stitches :rofl:


----------



## joeyjo

Can I just randomly say - How difficult is cleaning the bath now!! Its worn me out !! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

I didnt even recognise him at first (preggo brain!) then my friend tapped me on the shoulder as he was talking to me and when he walked off she went "Thats joe pasquale" and i was like oh yeah! I was so hot and bothered lol. His got quite long hair and his really short!! Prob only an inch taller than me and im only 5'5 lol!


----------



## ShadowRat

joeyjo said:


> Can I just randomly say - How difficult is cleaning the bath now!! Its worn me out !! :rofl: :rofl:

LOL awww, take it easy girl!!!! Have you got a shower head attachment on the bath taps at all? We have, I just put that onto really high pressure and use it to blast the "muck" away! :rofl: Not that our bathtub is hugely dirty or anything, I'm making it sound like it's totally minging! lol


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha I am with you Joey, I am cleaning now and it's so hard haha. I could clean like a bat out of hell before, now it's like Ooohhh Ahhhhh Owwww Ehhhh I'm out of breath haha.

I love the name Jesse!!!!!! Seriously, great pick :D

:hug: Love ya Shadow haha. I just get mad haha.

Nutty- They told me it would be at 8 am, and then yesterday he told me to be there by 6:10 am and they will start meds at 6:30 and break my water at noon!!!!!!!! I was like....6:10!!! Haha I dont sleep anyway so why not haha


----------



## Boothh

Jai_Jai said:


> Boothh I love the name Jesse LOVE IT - it was/is on our top names - we keep forgetting about it then find it again and our like ooooh we love that name :cloud9: then it gets lost in thoughts again!! I secretly hope we will have a Jesse for our boy.....Jesse Charles eeek.....why do people not like it? Have they said why? You should just ignore them - although I know you are :D xxx


i dont know why they dont like it everyone seems to have pretty mainstream names in our family though, 

i think its that jesse is sort of another name to describe someone who is gay around here, 

but its hardly used i remember people saying it when i was a kid but i never hear it now, 

if you look hard enough theres ways to take the piss out of any name so what am i supposed to do lol we cant win!

nutty - his dad has really good floppy hair so im hoping he get it too, :) i love my OHs hair actually its so good even though does take longer doing his hair than i do with mine and he wont leave the house without straightening it ¬_¬ lmao, 

and shadow - dont worry about it haha, you of all people dont deserve to be sniped at, theres plenty more that come out with much worse than you ever have, 

OH is home any minute so im gunna get off here.. the house is empty so im gunna try and get abit of :sex: out of him, wish me luck girls! ;) :rofl: xxxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Good luck Boothh!!!!!!!! Haha work your magic girl! :D


----------



## Pippin

Okay ladies I'm back with the raspberry leaf tea and it's nice. I know I should start till next week but I wanted to see what it's like. So come Monday it's one a day for a week then increasing it weekly to 4.


----------



## joeyjo

ShadowRat said:


> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> Can I just randomly say - How difficult is cleaning the bath now!! Its worn me out !! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> LOL awww, take it easy girl!!!! Have you got a shower head attachment on the bath taps at all? We have, I just put that onto really high pressure and use it to blast the "muck" away! :rofl: Not that our bathtub is hugely dirty or anything, I'm making it sound like it's totally minging! lolClick to expand...

Yeah I usually do that but it seemed to have sand ingrained into it so it needed Jif too first. Think its had half the bottom of the lake in it!


----------



## nuttymummy

booth i never even remembered till u mentioned it....i remember a saying like 'you big jessy' but i would have never have thought of it....and i dont think anyone uses it anymore.

seriously...he straightens it!!!?? :rofl: i find it funny how men do things like that!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Glad you like it Pip. I personally love the tea :D


----------



## nuttymummy

heidi do u have to go in the morning or are they letting u saty over to get some rest first???

god its getting so close now!!! ill be thinking of u on my birthday!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

No I gotta get up at 5:00 and go in haha. I wish I could sleep there, that would be nice.

Thank you :D I am super excited you two get to share a birthday unless she is stubborn and wont come out till the 1st haha. But my doctor said with where she is and how I am dilated to 3 and its thin, she will be born early, it shouldnt take long..but my baby could have totally different plans than the doctor so haha


----------



## Pippin

Glad you like it too *Heidi*.

I've lost the post but someone was saying their lady bits felt different today, mine are really achey does this sound like what anyone else has. Not sure put I think it's the muscles by my cervix, up inside anyway. Does this mean he moving or it's softening????


----------



## Pippin

Oh and *Heidi* great news about the induction hon. You'll be so excited you won't be sleeping anyway :hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol im sure she'll behave for u heidi.......its the perfect day to have a birthday :rofl:

5.00am!!!! i couldnt do that...if i get up too early i feel ill!!


----------



## nuttymummy

pip im not sure hun but im tender!!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol sorry for that last post......sounds like something from a cheesy porno :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

nuttymummy said:


> lol sorry for that last post......sounds like something from a cheesy porno :rofl:

:rofl: like it :haha:


----------



## ShadowRat

lol Nutty... Funny...

And LOL @ men straightening their hair: When OH had long hair he ised to do that too!!! :rofl: so cute... So vain... hehehe

OMG guys I can't belieeeeve I only have a few days left before Vince is here! :shock: I mean, if you think about it, today is mostly over already anyway, and Monday will be full of going into hospital for bloods and preparations and then coming home, freeeeaking out that I'm gonna be a mum the next day and repacking the hospital bag a gah-zillion times :rofl: so really we only have Fri, Sat and Sun to get through!!! :shock:


----------



## Pippin

Just think *Shadow* you'll never have another child free Friday-Monday again :yipee: I'm super excited for you, :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> Just think *Shadow* you'll never have another child free Friday-Monday again :yipee: I'm super excited for you, :hugs:

:rofl: Pips, OH and I KEEP doing stuff like that: "Oh, this is the last time I will throw away an empty cereal box on a Thursday before I'm a mummy!" and other random stuff!!! LOL somehow seems to make the time go quicker to fill it with "last times" hehehe xx


----------



## Pippin

'Last times' are fab ways to pass the time, you should write some down in a baby journal. Unfortunately I could have 6 weeks of last times to come :dohh:..... I feel it's so far away for us but I guess it'll be here before I know it. I can't wait to see photos of little Vincent.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I am so excited for you Shadow, I can not wait!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## ShadowRat

*Dances around August Thread like a mad thing* Hehehehehe :wohoo: :wohoo: I am getting so excited now... My mum helped me repack my hospital bag the other day cos I got some funky new luggage bags and wanted to use them :happydance: Has everyone else finished their hospital bags now? Pip, I know you have only just started yours, how's it going honey?? xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

HeidiLSparks said:


> I am so excited for you Shadow, I can not wait!!!!!!!!!!! :D

And _I_ for _you_ my dear!!! Little lady LC / CC will be here very shortly after little man V!!! Hehehe :) xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm everyone went very quiet all of a sudden!! I am soooo tired today, had weeeird dreams last night I think, but can only remember a vaguely disturbing sensation, no details... :shrug:


----------



## Pippin

I've got most things packed Shadow but still need to put in nursing bras and tens machine which I haven't got yet but wondering whether I'm going to bother with tens machines. Everything in there is really old and stuff I can throw away, gonna feel like a right tramp! Oh and flip flops but everything else is sorted I think. Doing final baby wash now, so that means I've done three loads. Think I may have too much :blush:


----------



## Pippin

I'm here sorry hon, was just doing washing and a coat of nail polish!!!


----------



## angelstardust

I fell asleep and lost count on how many pages to catch up on! I've now got hairy dog mouth :growlmad:

Chatter boxes! :haha:
*
Shadow*, I love you too! :hugs: No more PM's, but I did go on to reply on a thread and stir stuff up. Not so bothered to be honest, needed saying :blush: and I have dealt with toddlers before :dohh:

I've been banned from most cleaning by DH. I'm allowed to hoover, do the dishes, wipe the worktops, wash and fold laundry (but not take it from the washer to the dryer as it's up a flight of stairs), only iron what needs ironing and a general tidy up, no serious cleaning. Kids have got to pick up stuff from the floor. I struggle doing just that most days now. 

*Pippin*, I've been drinking RLT for a week (2-3 cups a day most days) but I'm being induced (I hope) or c section on or just after the 5th, 2 weeks. I like it too :thumbup: I just made up my own dosage really...


----------



## ShadowRat

3 washes for ALL your baby stuff Pips? Naw, doesn't sound like too much to me!!! LOL My mum brought back a bunch MORE stuff for Vince from France when she arrived yesterday, some REALLY cute outfits, they are washing and drying now (think that'll be our fourth or fifth washload, just for his clothes!) I'll take some photos of them to show in here once they're dry, I want to show off the cuuuuteness of the french writing and stuff... My very favourite outfit has a little hat and stuff and the top says "Je suis trop mignon" :cloud9: that means "I am too cute" :D It's so lovely hehehe


----------



## joeyjo

I collected DH from the station coz it was pouring down and just cooked some pasta for dinner. Trying to eat some or I'll be starving later....

BUt I ate far far too much at lunch. I met Zoya and we went for an Indian buffet "all you can eat" and I had 2 FULL platefuls. ANd did the curry get this LO moving - NOPE for once s/he went to sleep! :rofl:

Although on the way there I was sat opposite an army guy on the train and just had a thin sundress on and was trying to read but LO kept kicking and it was really clear - the guy was fascinated - couldn't take his eyes of my belly. He looked well embarrassed when I caught him!! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

angelstardust said:


> I fell asleep and lost count on how many pages to catch up on! I've now got hairy dog mouth :growlmad:

:rofl: Yucka!!! hehehehe

I'm off for a bit now girls to watch The Office (american one, LOVE that show!!) and have some yummy tuna burgers for dinner :p 

:dust: spreading love and happy vibes back around our awesome group to get rid of that bad smell :rofl: 

:hug: for all you True August Mummies :D x x x x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cry: omg whats wrong with me!?! all I can do is :cry: the bunny scratched me and a i balled but it does hurt and DF is in a mood which has made me :cry: i just feel really low :( sorrrrrrryyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## angelstardust

lol joeyjo, does your bump hurt? I had a huge lunch, stood up and felt like I was going to topple forwards! There's not much room for baby and food now!


----------



## bun-in-oven

hi ladies sorry i kinda vanished!!

gawd!! i know nutty has, have any of you ladies got a approx 3 year old who is being little shit??, i actually just had 1 hour of screaming off my boy because i refused to let him have the tv on before he went toilet and washed his hands!!!, like a bloody war zone!!, then he was that knackered he's passed out on the sofa!!, i mean im not a meany mummy but i stand my ground! he's really testing me at the moment!!, not good when i'm a hormonal august mummy bitch hey ladies!!!


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> 3 washes for ALL your baby stuff Pips? Naw, doesn't sound like too much to me!!! LOL My mum brought back a bunch MORE stuff for Vince from France when she arrived yesterday, some REALLY cute outfits, they are washing and drying now (think that'll be our fourth or fifth washload, just for his clothes!) I'll take some photos of them to show in here once they're dry, I want to show off the cuuuuteness of the french writing and stuff... My very favourite outfit has a little hat and stuff and the top says "Je suis trop mignon" :cloud9: that means "I am too cute" :D It's so lovely hehehe

That's only the 0-3 months stuff and bedding. Still have a load of outfits and 3-6 month stuff to do. :blush: I have to stop buying now I have no money left for this month, I only got paid on the 15th!!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

crikey, 13 pages to catch up on and I only went out for a few hours :rofl:

I am in the rarest of rare moods right now - happy after a visit to the hairdresser! I actually seem to have found someone who listens and does what the customer asks for rather than appearing to listen and then pleasing himself.

:D

not taking pics though as I didn't tell him to dry my hair as flat as possible and consequently he gave me a bouffant. no matter, it's easily remedied! but my bad OH is laughing at me and saying I look like a member of Duran Duran. Singing Ordinary World at me and everything.

am really hoping that a lot of my hair falls out when I've had AE - I have fine hair but there seems to be a lot of it right now. me no likey. I was sort of horrified when I saw how massive he'd made my hair but I can see past that and to the decent cut beneath.

Ohhhh, I found the lady bits trimmer! on special offer in Superdrug!!! will be having a tidy up later. :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Hugs :hugs: Jai_Jai :hugs:


----------



## angelstardust

I've got a 4yr old who just screams at me 'Want Food/Drink/Toy!!!' and as we are trying to toilet train him (at the planning stage, bought pants talking about it etc he has cerebral palsy), took him into town the other day to swap an xbox headset and buy pants, he decided he wanted a DS game which he wasn't getting so we had to listen to his screams of 'No Pants!!!' all the way along the high street. 

Then he sits and point blank ignores you, even if you stand right infront of him, he has this ability to just see right through you. 

Then there is the refusing to do anything you say where he will just go floppy and fall down 'asleep' knowing full well that I can't pick him up or try to get him up. 

And of course everything is ok if he starts crying, you should forgive him and realise just how horrid you were asking him to pick up his toy/wrapper/shoes etc. 

we love them really...


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh girls your selling the 4 year old thing to me right now :haha: :rofl: now tell us what we do in these situations :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## angelstardust

Pippin said:


> Ohhh girls your selling the 4 year old thing to me right now :haha: :rofl: now tell us what we do in these situations :winkwink: :hugs:

Usually you decide to skip the bath that night in fear that you may just drown them... :cry:

Nah, a bit of patience, stay calm and remember that you are really the adult and they are just this small person who has all this stuff to learn and doesn't quite know how to do it.


----------



## bun-in-oven

angelstardust said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh girls your selling the 4 year old thing to me right now :haha: :rofl: now tell us what we do in these situations :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Usually you decide to skip the bath that night in fear that you may just drown them... :cry:
> 
> Nah, a bit of patience, stay calm and remember that you are really the adult and they are just this small person who has all this stuff to learn and doesn't quite know how to do it.Click to expand...

:rofl: yeah we skipped the bath tonight!!! :haha:

its so hard as well cause i feel my hormones bubbling!! but ive put him to bed, he's absolutley k.o'd, wasnt nice trying to get him upstairs though as OH wasnt here!!!

its one of those things where you dont want to seem like your forever getting on at them but at the same time you want them to know their place and that in fact you are the mummy! quite upsetting really:nope:

now im in a really bad mood, i was going to get him to help me with his scrap book too!!


----------



## angelstardust

bun, don't worry about it, we have all been there, or will be there. I threw a strop with everyone yesterday after the 4 year old screamed at me from the sofa Want Drink! Then when I didn't reply, I got Want Drink Now!!! So I got angry and sent him to his room (for once he went, in tears right enough) and DH said to me that I was too harsh on him! Well that was me, hormonal blow out! I started ranting that from now on I'll just wear a bleeping piny and you can all call me cinderella, I get no respect in this house, I'm just a slave and you can all talk to me like crap so long as I get teh dinner made bla bla bla...

Poor DS1 who is 7 just sat and said 'But I love you mummy and I don't think your a slave and I respect you' in a small voice. He's my wee buddy (when he is behaving that is). 

Ah motherhood is awesome!


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh ladies, I'm looking forward to these kinda nights :rofl: It's strange as I just can't imagine what it's going to be like and I nannied for years before I became a teacher. I guess having someone else's children is a whole difference experience. 

Actually I have a thought, if you have a very lively baby in the womb do they tend to be livelier babies out of the womb? It's just my friend says hers moves very little compared to mine and I wonder if this is a sign of what is to come?


----------



## Jai_Jai

i'd like to know that pips....mine is super active i hate DF right now!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Ohh no OH getting you down hon :hugs: I had a right go at mine earlier too as he is always making mess!!! Then he takes ages to clean after I moan so I end up doing it all anyway grrrrrr! We're allowed to hate them occasionally :hugs: He knows now to feed me if I get like this. I'm worse when I'm hungry.


----------



## bun-in-oven

jack was very active and he was quite a well behaved toddler, but then my nephew was active and he's a little bugger, so i dont think it makes much of a difference!, i know you never get two the same!! lol.........................ive chilled out now ladies!! :)


----------



## Pippin

Cool *Bun* glad you've calmed down now. Little one has been moving for hours now and it's starting to hurt, he was so quite yesterday must have been saving his energy. I'm always wondering what he looks like I can't wait to actually see. I know his moves to a t but his face is a mystery, so cool. xxx


----------



## Shiv

:hugs:Jai Jai and Bun

Well it just took my hubby 90 minutes to put together the changer/chest of drawers ( I helpfully gave instruction and screwed on the drawer handles !). SO we are stopping now, the cot bed and wardrobe will just have to wait for another day!


----------



## Pippin

Shiv you are lucky I have to put up everything :dohh:, I'm the practical one and he's the brainy one!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

i must admit OH has been quite good he put together a massive sliding door wardrobe thing from ikea whilst ive been pegnant together on his own and it was massive, and he's put a shed together on his own, unfortunately i havent even got a cot yet, we live in a small 2 bed so figured ill buy one when i need one!, so not been able to do a nursery or anything!:(

usual night for me, im on here OH is sat next to me on Playstation3 playing on call of duty online!! blah blah blah!, lol, can you feel the romance? i think maybe we are going out for a meal on sat in celebration for my birthday!:) KFC sounds good!:)


----------



## Pippin

Least your in the same room hon :rofl: normal for us is DH is late cooking dinner so does it whilst watching tv in kitchen and me sitting on a chair that doesn't make me hurt in the lounge as pregnancy seems to dictate what I can sit on now. He then comes in with me after dinner but usually ends up asleep. No wonder we haven't even tempted sex for the last few months :rofl: :dohh: Still love him though, he makes up for it with cuddles which hurt a whole lot less at the moment hehehehe


----------



## Pippin

Worlds oldest Mums on channel 4 now, might be interesting!


----------



## bun-in-oven

i know, i really get on at my OH for sex then afterwards im up all night uncomfortable!! whats that all about? x


----------



## Pippin

Not sure but I know it's all stretching down there at the moment and I've been uncomfortable for a couple of days, more tonight than any night. I reckon it's because were getting ready :yipee: I've always been a bit swollen throughout though.


----------



## Mary Jo

I can't watch the world's oldest mum programme - there was a 72 year old on GMTV this morning talking about how she was trying for a baby and it made me feel ill. can these women not see that egg donation is for women of child bearing age who have problems with their own eggs, not women who put off having babies for work and have therefore missed out on motherhood. it's insane!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

me too...................:blush::blush: lmao, when i 1st got piles i was that uncomfortable i had to have a peek:blush: and was shocked at how swollen i was!! i thought to myself if i was a bloke i wouldnt come near me!!, :haha:.(mirror used of course!)

ive gone from being really uncomfortable to ok now, but saying that after all the comotion last week i think i was extra sensitive to how i was feeling, i was CONVINCED he was on his way! now ive given up and actually pray i dont go into labour!! my house is upside down! been so busy ive not had time to clean! and got a really busy weekend so my house will probably stay like it!! :shrug: but im sure if anything did happen my OH would gut the place he hates mess, he does the tidy thing and then i follow with the BLEACH!!!:)


----------



## Pippin

I'm finding it hard too MJ but I'm curious I think.


----------



## Pippin

I'm having weird kinda tightenings just above my pelvic bone, must be BH (only had one before I think). That with my painful swollen lady bits, I'm a right state :rofl:


----------



## angelstardust

I've been in (confirmed) early labour for over a week, anything I do triggers a contraction, so DH aint getting so much as a sniff! Very swollen the whole way through also which DH may think is great (must feel good) but for me it's just sore. Plus I doubt I could go even 3 mins before needing a pee :blush:



All I am doing tonight is eating! Appetite went and vanished past few days due to the dia-diddly-rear, now I'm a greedy slob :nope:

Pippin, mine start right at my section scar then kinda wrap up and round my bump. Have a feel at the sides, if it's BH you'll feel it tighten at the sides of your bump.


----------



## FairySam

Hey!

Been off here for a few days but had a super quick catch up and just want to say congrats on getting your date Shadow! Woo! How exciting!!! :happydance:

Sam x


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone.

Sorry I just gave up after seeing I had over 20 pages to read :(.

I apologize. 

I just wanted to say congrats to ash on Kara coming home. I know that has to be a big relief to you to have her with you!!

I don't think I said congrats to smith and ducky so congrats!!

I'm holding up ok. I had to go in to submit some things for my masters degreee but officially next friday I will be done!!! I am going in tomorrow to see my friend's presentation on her thesis. I can't wait and am super excited for her!!

I have a dr appt tomorrow. I hope they tell me his position???? I guess from then I will start going once a week!!! Oh my!! I can't believe how quickly our time is coming!!! 

Congrats shadow on being given a date!!!! I guess there will be at least 2 new august mommies by the end of next week!!!!


----------



## Pippin

:hi: *OC*. Hope it goes well at the doctors tomorrow. I know what you mean by time going by. Can you believe we're full term i just over a week :shock:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Got a phone call from my doctor an hour ago. His nurse told me "We forgot to tell you, but at yesterdays appointment we stripped your membranes". :/ Shouldnt they tell you that BEFORE they do it, not a day after!


----------



## Pippin

What does that mean Heidi???


----------



## HeidiLSparks

when the doctor uses a finger to separate the amniotic sac from the walls of your uterus. It is supposed to trigger labor, but it doesn't always, but is supposed to produce results within a few days. :/


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh I think we call that a sweep here. Hope it works for you hon. It's fairly common here so I hear but they still should tell you the buggers. Did it hurt?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Yeah, while he was checking my cervix I was in a lot of pain and he took his hand and held it up and said "Oh see the blood?" And my OH was like "Ick......." But it did hurt worse than usual when he checked my cervix, I just figured it was normal. I'm not mad he did it, I just wish he would have told me haha


----------



## xarxa

https://img264.imageshack.us/img264/6382/ohthedramaup0.jpg

You have too much energy :happydance:


----------



## Kimberly28

Oh wow!! Yeah he should have told you before doing it but also hoping it works for you and go are able to go into labor. :happydance: Also, I didn't even know that they did that over here in the USA. :dohh: Now that I know that I am definitely pushing my dr to do that come 38 weeks if I can't get him to induce me. :winkwink:


----------



## Mary Jo

YAY!!!! I just checked my bank account as the first of the 6 payments of my SMP at the higher amount was due to go in today and not only is it in, it's more than I thought it'd be!!! It is paid at the rate of 90% of the average of what I earned from week 17-24 of the pregnancy, and I did try to squeeze a bit of extra work in, and I took what holiday days I had, too, as they counted, and I guess it lifted the average, as it's about £37 up on my vague calculations :D

£37 over 6 weeks - that's over £200 I didn't know I was getting :happydance:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

That is awesome MJ :D


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. I've snuck up here again to check up on things and sat down realizing I had TONS to read. :haha: I cannot believe I missed the drama of the last few days. :dohh: But I'm kinda glad I did I suppose. I'm typically in the center of those little dramas so it's nice to sit back and read it coming from someone else for once. :rofl: I am issuing no comments on the matter as I think it is nicely settled now and there is just no point in beating a dead horse. 

Shadow- Just reading about all your excitement with baby Vince is getting me SOO excited for you! I don't know why but I think it's cause we have been pretty close since the start and I just can't believe the day is almost here for you! :hugs::hugs: 

Heidi- You freaking crack me up pretty much every time I get on here. I just had to comment about (Vodka and redbull? thats what got me pregnant in the first place) OMG :rofl::rofl: I freaking adore you my darling. :haha: 

And to everyone else in here. I love being able to come in here and post my thoughts out. As I'm sure my husband gets sick of me talking about my pregnancy. But he is probably even more sick of me talking about BnB because I ALWAYS bring up things that we say in here and we have a laugh. Hugs all around to everyone! I won't be able to post quite so often in here the next few days as DH has a few days off and than the in laws will be here. :wacko: They just informed me a few days ago that they were coming so I have to get the house ready in a hurry! My house is never dirty really but for some reason In-laws coming always sends me in a fit of cleaning because I want it to be perfect. We get along really well so I have no idea where I get such anxiety! :shrug: 

I apologize beforehand if someone pops and I'm not around right away to post their baby's info and congrats on our thread title/list! I'll sneak on here when I can but I'm not promising anything. :flower: Talk to you all soon!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Pippin said:


> Ohh no OH getting you down hon :hugs: I had a right go at mine earlier too as he is always making mess!!! Then he takes ages to clean after I moan so I end up doing it all anyway grrrrrr! We're allowed to hate them occasionally :hugs: He knows now to feed me if I get like this. I'm worse when I'm hungry.

Yeh thats pretty much what happened with us last night - then I refused to get up from the nursery floor for over an hr :rofl: and now today I can hardly walk from my SPD being aggrivated!! I had a rubbish sleep last night and just as I was in a nice bit of sleep the blasted dog started barking and winging and did OH get up? noooooo so I had to hobble downstairs and tell her to shut up :grr: and this morning she acts as if nothing has happened :dohh: hahahaha - what a comedy strip in our house last night eh? think I was very hormonal and tired yesterday!!!

Bun hope ur feeling better today - I too hope bubs does not come soon as with reactions last night to the mess I just would freak if bubs came in the next few days - I am NOT ready right now and as I am not even 36 weeks I think we have a while before s/he arrives!!

I wanted to see that first time Mum's at 70 thing I thought it was on at 8 and it wasnt so I didn't bother looking later and thats when I found my pplace on the floor anyway :rofl: was it sick? might watch back on 4od.....

Hiedi - I can't believe that they did not tell you :shock: thats kinda something you should tell a preggo woman at the time :dohh: at least you know now - so you could go into labour anytime now? eeeeeeeek!! :dance:

MJ - that is awesome news :wohoo: I love getting more money than expected it is always such a happy event :D I too think the channel4 old mum thing is sick and you hit it right on the nail there but I am intruiged by what type of woman thinks it is right!! Also do they not think that this child will lose both parents through death prob by the time they are 15!?!

Shiv - hope you get the rest done soon/today - I am off to Ikea in a minute with my parents so OH will have some making to do later/tomo :D

Angel - you always make me laugh - loving the greedy slob quote!! :rofl: Glad ur feeling better though :hugs2:

OverComer - Well done on your MA and getting it all done I bet it is such a relief - I know it was for me with my BA when I handed it all in. Good luck at Dr today - let us know when you get back :D

Right I am off for a shower to wake myself up for my mammoth day out at Ikea and Mama's and Papa's :wohoo: this is going to be awesome with noooooo money :dohh:

:hugs: and :kiss: to all you loverrrly ladiiiiiies :D

Pips - Hope these are all good promising signs for you - are you ready for LO?


----------



## ZoeBunny

Morning girls...

Sorry to hear about your SPD playing up Jai Jai, mine's horrendous too at the moment and nothing is helping at night to enable me to get comfortable enough to sleep. So I Know how you feel :hugs:

Definitely sounds like you've had a sweep Heidi :thumbup: Yes they are common here in the UK, but they don't always work so try not to panic too much. I agree that they should have told you though! That's pretty poor of them not to...

Cleck, so pleased your DH is home (and will be home for the birth) thats wonderful news. Hope you will be able to relax a bit more now and just go with the flow' I hear you on the cleaning for parents/in-laws front. I always freak out when people come to stay.. my DH just doesn't understand as the house is usually pretty clean, but I always worry about them thinking we live like pigs :dohh:

Yay for getting your date through Shadow - thats brilliant!! Just think you'll be meeting your little man in only 5 days!!!

37 weeks today... I'm so relieved/excited :happydance:


----------



## FairySam

Hey Ladies!

Just wanted to stop by and say Good Morning!

It's my birthday today and am on my own all day as husband went to work at 7am and won't be back until well after 8pm :( 

So... will be taking myself out into town soon to get fitted for a nursing bra!!! How glam eh?! :rofl:

38 weeks tomorrow! Woo! Hopefully the long walk round town will help towards a labour sooner rather than later!!!

Sam x


----------



## ZoeBunny

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_NjdBzKI5nYs/SaueinsiUhI/AAAAAAAABb0/MtKwWWuU7ow/s400/free+glitter+animation+happy+birthday+orkut+scrap.gif

Happy Birthday Sam, have a great day!! x


----------



## Shiv

Happy Birthday FairySam:flower:


----------



## FairySam

thanks ladies!!! :D


----------



## angelstardust

Happy Birthday Fairysam!!! 

I slept ok last night but my bump is tender which means it's been cramping all night. 

Got to look out some clothes and stuff for my little boys as they are off camping for two nights with their dad and uncle. Only an hour away incase anything happens (DS2 doesn't settle or I have to go into hospital). 

And since I can't drive anymore (it's far too sore) I'm kinda stuck at home and needing ideas to keep me busy... that doesn't involve all the cleaning that needs doing! :D


----------



## Sam_Star

Sorry ladies i havent been able to catch up but i did see that its your birthday FairySam so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!
My PC has decided to breakdown so i wont be online for a few days :( just my luck seen as bnb and facebook are the only things i can sucsessfully do these days :( 
Poor Darren is going to have a very miserable Sammy on his hands until it is fixed!!
Also i know this is quite a big thing to ask but can no one have their babies until my PC is fixed pleeeeaaaase i dont want to miss anything (sniffs) :rofl: 
Take care girlies x x x x x


----------



## Aunty E

Morning! Well, we managed to you know what for the first time since May last night :) Have to say, I was a bit nervous, but I think we'll get better at it with practice ;) I saw a whole bunch of friends last night, and it was a bit wierd to think that I probably wouldn't see them again before the baby comes. And is it just me, or does everyone else take 'Good Luck' to mean 'Don't die in childbirth' ? Maybe it's just me. Anyhoo, I bought my changing bag from Cath Kidston last night - my MIL is buying it as a birthday present, so I didn't feel too bad about the splurging. I got the cowboy one, as OH will have to carry it too, and I thought the floral was a bit too girly even for me. LOVE it. Am going to do the final shopping for my hospital bag tomorrow, EXCITING :) Well, not really, as it will mostly involve maternity pads, nursing bras and nighties, but still quite exciting :)

PS the little line under my ticker - totally true, I am in complete evict mode now.


----------



## Boothh

nuttymummy said:


> booth i never even remembered till u mentioned it....i remember a saying like 'you big jessy' but i would have never have thought of it....and i dont think anyone uses it anymore.
> 
> seriously...he straightens it!!!?? :rofl: i find it funny how men do things like that!


he's hardly a man though he's only just turned 20 hahah, honestly he gets up for work at like half 6 and straightens his hair, he works with bloody machines all day comes back covered in shit but still has nice straight hair lmao, 

he says its because its 'fluffy' thats why he does it hahahaa,


----------



## bun-in-oven

havent read the thread girls just wanted to share my exciting news!! think my waters have broken!!! just finishing my cleaning then off up to the hospital, unless of course im permantly pissing myself!! lol x


----------



## ZoeBunny

:wohoo: hope its your water hun.... how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Have you phoned your MW? x


----------



## Sam_Star

BUN!!!! I asked you to wait lol! I just knew that one of us were going to pop on the day that my PC breaks!!!
Good luck hunny i have to say though trust you to finish your cleaning :rofl: I bet your bleaching something as we speak haha!! xxxxxx
HUGS FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Boothh

ooh bun how exciting!!

been getting reeeally bad period pains from about 5 this morning so havnt got out of bad yet, i feel like crying they hurt so much :(

need to go food shopping though before OH gets home at 1 cus were going to stay at his parents tonight and i wont have time otherwise, 

he's taking me out again tonight for another meal ha, thats if im not still in pain, 

about the hospital bag thing i still havnt started mine,
:( i reeeally need to do it though, i mean im full term tomorrow!

i have the actual bag and bits and bobs to put in like breast pads, mat pads, nightie etc but theres still quite a few bits i havnt got yet maybe i should write them down and get them today when i go shopping, 
i finally have LOs changing bag now so i better put his stuff in there, even if i just do it half assedly for now at least the basics are in, 

and also, about this being swollen down there, 
has anyone elses gone a funny color ¬_¬ cus im sure mines gone darker i know it didnt used to look like that, i also have a massive like nearly and inch wide stretch mark right on top of it that recently appeared, which iv put down to the fact his head is starting to engage, 
god i havnt even got him out yet and it already looks a mess lmao, poor OH is all i can say :rofl: 
gonna get up now and try work through these pains, 


... as ive been writing this i felt something you know come out of me and just been to the loo i think its some of my plug, i know iv read other people goin on about it but i didnt think it would look that disgusting, :/

have a nice weekend girls i dont know if ill be getting back on til sunday cus we will be at OHs parents, (only an hours drive from our the hosp if i need to get there )
xxxx


----------



## bun-in-oven

Sam_Star said:


> BUN!!!! I asked you to wait lol! I just knew that one of us were going to pop on the day that my PC breaks!!!
> Good luck hunny i have to say though trust you to finish your cleaning :rofl: I bet your bleaching something as we speak haha!! xxxxxx
> HUGS FOR YOU!!!

yep my livingroom floor!! lol, ladies im shitting myself now though!!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

You'll be fine hun... just remember to go with the flow. Your body knows exactly what to do so listen to it! :hugs:

Sounds like Boothh might be right behind you... get that bag packed hun, pains AND plug!! Think baby is on its way

Good luck girls :happydance: xxx


----------



## Vici

Hello my lovlies :happydance::happydance:

Very quick trip on to see you all as i'm at the library and you only get 30 mins (theres a queue :)) Just had a catch up and oooo, the drama I missed, funny how when bun told me there was drama going on, I guessed it straight away :wacko::dohh::haha:

Just a couple of words

Shadow - so pleased you have your date, wondering if they're gonna give me one next Friday!!

Bun - OMGG hun, how exciting, make sure you keep me updated :hugs::flower:

Boothh - how exciting, good luck babe :D

Sam - Happy Birthday hun :flower:

Big :hugs: to the rest of you who are uncomfortable, poorly, contracting, happy, excited, angry, relaxed and everything else :hugs:

Had a scare yesterday as BP was sky high (and been good for last few weeks) had protein too but MW has now given me pee sticks too so all done daily, bit better today so will see how things go.

Missed all you girls, but hopefully have my PC back soon xxxx


----------



## joeyjo

Good Luck Girls - I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## Boothh

haha i bet mines bloody nothing i always start with the pains think right this is it and it goes away again, :/ mine will def be a september baby at this rate hahaha,


----------



## Aunty E

Pack the bag, pack it pack it! I've been having some low twinges today, which I would like to think are the result of BDing last night, but are probably something far more uninteresting :(

Still, WATERS!!!!!!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Get that bag packed though hun (or at least get your last bits today)

It's usually only a couple of weeks at the most after your plug goes until baby arrives, so best be prepared for it all to kick off anytime :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

i am going to im just looking through the hospital bag thread but its all so confusing endless lists of things and i know il forget something important :dohh:


----------



## ZoeBunny

what are you missing?? I've got a list somewhere in my preggy journal...
let me go dig it out..


----------



## ZoeBunny

For Me:
2x Nighties
Dressing gown
Slippers
Maternity Pads
Disposable knickers and some cheap 'big' knickers (in case I end up having a C-Section)
2x Nursing Bras (the soft under pyjama ones from Mothercare)
Breast Pads
Lansinoh cream
Tankini Top (in case I want to wear it in the birthing pool)
2x cans of Evian Cooling Spray
Massage Oil and wooden massage thingies from Body Shop
Hand-held fan
Lip Balm
Small bottle of anti-bacterial hand gel
Some 'Thank You' cards for the nurses/midwife & Pens
Bag of spare change (for vending machine and/or telephone)
Written List of important numbers (in case mobiles not working/battery flat)
Camera - plus spare batteries and new memory card
Boiled sweets, cartons of juice & puzzle book etc
Some wet wipes and a few empty carrier bags (for dirty clothes etc)

For Baby:
4x short sleeved onsies
3x long sleeved onsies
4x Babygrows
Some scratch mits, hats and booties/socks
2x Muslins
1x Burp cloth
1x Blanket
Wet Wipes
Nappies
Cotton buds etc
Nappy Bags
Cuddly Toy (little Giraffe )

So just need to pack my toiletries, coming home clothes and some snacks/food etc when the time comes. I've probably got too much but my hospital keep you in the first night anyway and let you stay as long as you need so I'm expecting to be in for at least 36 hours.

Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## Mimiso

Hi Lovely ladies,

I am finally back to the land of the living. I had my little Shamiso on Tuesday 21st July. She weighed 7lb 14 oz and she is so gorgeous. The induction didnt go to plan, they tried three times and I ended up being given the drip Syntocin (sp) on Tuesday morning and she was born that afternoon. My labour was about 33 hours. Terrible. Anyway ladies, it will take me ages to trawl through all the posts but will do when I have my energy back. I hope you are all well and getting ready to meet your LO's xxx


----------



## Boothh

i dont even know so far ive got :

one nighties
pack of 5disp knickers,
pack of breast pads,
and 2packs of ten maternity pads,
thats it in there, :/


----------



## Boothh

thsts a good list thanks zoebunny xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

thats a good start as they are the core basics you'll need :thumbup:

make sure you have the basics for baby too.... the rest if you don't have it when the time comes I'm sure you could cope without :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

im just gunna put in his changing bag, 

nappies, wipes, blanket, dummie, coming home outfit and couple of babygrows and vests and a hat n scratchmits, 
have got an sma newborn starter kit with disposable bottles in the back of OHs car for when hes born he can just nip out and get them, 

i dont really need much else for baby do i? cus i dont wanna be putting stuff on his skin when hes bathed anyway, 

ohh and got baby on board sign in the changing bag too ready and carseat will obv just go in the car when we set off for hosp, 

what do you think ~? xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

pack some nappy sacks too hun... plus make sure you put some slippers in for you as hospitals will not allow you outside of your room if you don't have a pair. They are anti-bare foot so not worth the hastle!

don't worry about the bottles. If you want to FF the hospital will/should provide that stuff whilst he is there


----------



## nuttymummy

yay mimiso welcome back!!!! i was wondering how u were!! glad u have a healthy little bubba there!!

BUN.......U LUCKY WITCH!!! :rofl: ha ha we were only saying the other day that our first babies came this week....looks like youll get a repeat performance!!! no such luck for me yet though!!!

oooo plug gone as well in here!!! booth good luck! xx


----------



## overcomer79

Wow Bun!!! How exciting!!! Booth, I have been having a lot of pains of late but since I'm going to see dr this afternoon, there really is no point for me to go and get all worked anyway. I'm thinking mine are probably Braxton Hicks but I thought they weren't supposed to be painful! I also feel like baby is pushing right against my cervix but am not sure. I have never been pregnant before lol. It's all new to me and my mom thinks I will go right at 37 weeks!! My mom is just a super excited granny to be!

Ok, so she already has 2 grand kids but my brother never brings them around so she hasn't seen them since march and I hadn't seen them since September. They don't even know granny's voice but I have PROMISED her that will not happen with James!!! We both have IMACs and I am setting up both ICHAT accounts so she can see him on a weekly basis and we visit monthly. My brother has done the family bad that we will see when he learns of the birth because I'm not calling him. 

Anyway!!! It is getting to be our time now and it is super exciting!!!

I'm off to watch one of my good friends graduate and then off to dr's!!!

:happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

bun u lucky lucky girl wish this 1 would hurry up and start to come out think he is way to lazy and loves beening in there way tomuch.

mimiso congrats on the birth of ur lo

A.F.M nothing at all 10days to go untill iam due and i really think i will go over. got M/W this afternoon hoping she tells me some thing but dnt know what lol


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks so much *Fairy* and *OC*, it is so exciting that we will definitely have more cubs this week! I wonder how many others will pop before I&#8217;m in for my C Section! :shock: And HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake: *Fairy*!!! Have a lovely day, pamper yourself!! (As if we need an excuse eh?! Hehehe)

*Xarxa* LOL @ &#8220;Oh the drama!&#8221; hehehe

*Heidi* :shock: that&#8217;s weird that they did a sweep without telling you!! But I hope it works, or at least that it gets your body all prepared for the 31st :D 

*MJ*, woohoo for extra money!!! :wohoo: 

Awww *Cleck* :hugs: I&#8217;ll bet you&#8217;re so glad Corey is home :) Good luck with your in-laws and don&#8217;t worry about the thread etc: We can always post up separate congratulations threads if loads of us pop and you&#8217;re not around :winkwink: xxx

*Jai*, sounds like you&#8217;re feeling a bit better honey, I&#8217;m so glad :hugs2: Have an awesome time shopping today!! xxx

LOL *Sam*, will your puter be fixed by Tuesday?? I promise to try to keep mine in till Tuesday for you LOL :rofl: Hope you don&#8217;t go too crazy without BnB and FB!! :hugs:

*Aunty E* :yipee: for :sex: !!!! :D Hope it made you feel lovely and that it helps Imogen along the way a little!!! :rofl: 

Ooooooh *BUN*!!! How exciting!!!! Are you getting any contractions?! Have you called your MW yet?!? OMG Brandon-Li is on the way!!! :wohoo: 

:wave: Hi *Vici*, get back to us properly soon missy!! I hope you get a date next Friday too :happydance: Hope you&#8217;ve been feeling ok x x x x

*MIMI*!!!! We&#8217;ve all been wondering about you and little Shamiso for ages, sooo glad to hear she has arrived safe and sound! Sorry your induction was difficult, I think I&#8217;ve definitely made the right choice to go for the caesarean now... When you have the energy, do post some pics, I can&#8217;t wait to see your little princess!!!

Awww *tmr* I thought for sure you&#8217;d be next honey, can&#8217;t be long now eh?!

I had a looovely lie-in this morning, so I&#8217;m passing my time fairly well I think!!! Just got to think of stuff to do with the weekend, think we&#8217;ll do some shopping with my mum :D Right now I&#8217;m going to iron Vince&#8217;s new French clothes that are all clean and dry, then maybe try some of them on Jasper Bear :rofl: He hasn&#8217;t had a BnB photoshoot in aaaages now so I&#8217;m thinking he is due one eh girls?! :rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

hi ladies, sorry ive been away thought i better do abit of cleaning, sanatry towel attatched!! lol. ive got to go up the hospital at half past one to be checked over, am nervous as hell!! bubba hasnt moved much today neither and with what some of these poor ladies have been thorugh its playing on my mind!, im sat on a towel as we speak!! lol, sat on sofa in my trousers had a gush and had a damp patch!! lol. 


im very excited but like OMFG at the same time!, i know its my second and i know whats coming, not so much the labour ladies but the responsibilty afterwards!!

not had any contractions yet just back ache, but thought i better phone delivery suite as my water never broke with jack so its abit scarey!!


----------



## Mary Jo

eeeeep, I STILL have not packed my bag... thanks for the list zoebunny, I've seen loads of lists but still keep forgetting to get on with it. I HAVE all I need except for nursing bras, nipple cream, nappy sacks and spare change (and food & drink, etc, eeek, don't know what to take food-wise)

bun - good luck!!! did you have any other symptoms other than your water going? (ETA, ooh, I see you posted while I was writing!!)

mimiso, great to see you and so glad all is well with little Shamiso!

Auntie E, I am a terrible pessimist and am not taking anything for granted, so yes, I do kind of think "good luck" means "hope you don't die" (but I hope what they mean is good luck with the pain and the sleepless nights to come...) 

OC, that's really nice that your mum is going to have a close relationship with James :) especially if it's something she doesn't get with her other grandchildren. my mum and dad are close to their other 2 grandkids, but it's hard with them being in another country and speaking another language (though the kids understand and speak English, but unsurprisingly they speak Norwegian the majority of the time). at least my parents should be able to communicate easily with my boy. I'll have to make an effort for AE to see his other grandmother, though she is in London so it ought to be easier, but with her not being MY mum I don't have the same impetus... but she's a nice lady and great with kids.

Happy birthday, fairysam!!

as for me... I put a thing on the bed last night in case my waters go, also put another one, covered in a towel, where I sit on the sofa. and much as I'd love to have baby asap, I hope he hangs on for a week at least, because I am planning to go to Oxford next Thursday for the day to see my brother, sil, nephew and niece who are there for a few days for a conference my brother is attending. I saw my bro a few weeks ago but not the rest, as they live in Oslo, and the last time was Christmas. If I don't see them it'll be ok as they're coming over in Oct for my parents' 40th wedding anniversary, so I'll see them then, but it's a nice chance for me. it's the only thing in the diary though... so once that's out of the way I guess I'm just waiting around... but not stressing till I'm 40 weeks. no point!


----------



## Kimberly28

Good morning ladies!!! I just have to share my excitement! I'm 35 weeks today and just 2 weeks till 37 weeks and its safe for Bry Bry to come on out!! :happydance: I'm so excited and just hoping he gets eager to meet us at that point. :winkwink: However I'm kinda nervous because my water never broke with my first it leaked through the whole labor but never fully broke. The dr had to do it just before he crowned. So I don't really know what to expect this time where as that is concerned. :shrug: My first also came at this time during this week but so far no signs of it this time. I think I have a stubborn comfy little cub inside of me hehe. 
Anyways, I'm so excited about the possibility of more cubs being born this week! I feel so broody and eagerly looking forward to seeing everyone's pics of the cubs!! :yipee: Shadow, what's your exact date of your c-section? I think I somehow missed it. :dohh: Everyone have a nice day and do something nice for yourselves as once these cubs are born self pampering will be a thing of the past haha. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

the hospital told me they provide the first couple of feeds if you are FF but after that you have to bring your own, 

iv just been going through his stuff finding things to put in the bag then off to asda with a list of everything i still need then my thinking is i can shove these two bags in the boot of the car and they are ready for when i need them then, :) xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

I'm just pleased you girls found the list helpful... its is such a feeling of relief to get your bag sorted, one less thing for you to worry about :hugs:

My bags live in the boot too... no way I'll forget them that way :thumbup:

Bless you Bun sitting on a towel... hope it goes ok at 1:30pm, although if no contractions just yet they'll most likely check you and send you home to wait it out a little bit more xx


----------



## Boothh

can i just ask how many nappies do you think i should take ?


----------



## ZoeBunny

My hospital told me to take a whole pack (27).. so I've put about 8 in the bag and the rest I've kept in the back of the car...


----------



## ZoeBunny

Its nice being able to post in here as I usually only just get enough BnB time to keep a track of my girls in TTC/LTTTC/Preggy/Parenting journals, let alone get onto the main boards... so I'm pleased I've been of some help today xx


----------



## Boothh

good idea! rigfht just put his clothes in, 

ive put 3 of each of, 
babygrows,
vests
bibs,

one romper suit in bigger size incase hes a giant,
then 1 cardigan, hat, pair of scratch mits, and his coming home outfit, 

all this stuff is unisex apart from 1 babygrow just because im paranoid incase he turns out to be a she lol, 

thats enough isnt it? if he has to stay in OH or my mum can bring more clothes for him, xx


----------



## xarxa

shadow- hehe, i just had to post it:p

sam- Happy Birthday!! Gratulere med dagen!! a word of advise tho, don't eat too much bday cake. I'm suffering today, and im positive it's the cake's fault.

bun- Exciting news, good luck.:happydance:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Yeah, that should be fine hun...

Just make sure you have enough stuff for YOU to be comfortable too. If you 'think' you might need it just shove it in!! xx


----------



## bun-in-oven

right ladies im off if any of you ladies want to quickly pm me your number ill keep u updated as vici my text buddi has no computer xx


----------



## elly75

Good morning ladies!

Oh wow, Bun, sounds like things are moving right along. Thoughts are with you! :hugs:

Mimi, Congrats to you an sorry to hear the labour went on for so long. 

Zoe, thanks so much for posting that list. I still haven't packed my bag yet (yes, yes, that's pretty bad) but plan to today or tomorrow so this'll definitely help.

Happy Birthday, fairysam! Hope you have a good one! :)

Happy belated birthday, xarxa! Sorry I forgot to mention it earlier. :cry:


----------



## Boothh

haha thanks alot for helping me id be bloody clueless if it wernt for you, 
iv just put some nappies in the bag some premie and some size 1 cus i hate them looking too big then the rest of the packets iv put in a carrier bag with another pack of wipes, just to put in back of car for 'incase' 

the 'just incase' carrier bag can stay in there then OH can just get me stuff out of it if i do need it :) 

im feeling alot better now im sorting this out iv been putting it off for ages! xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

You watch, now baby will make you wait :rofl:


----------



## elly75

Boothh said:


> im feeling alot better now im sorting this out iv been putting it off for ages! xx

I echo that statement! Been putting it off for ages. :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

ProudSkinPapa said:

> Oh seriously give it a rest now, all i remember seeing from you recently is nasty, sniping comments and as you said before people can take offence to alot of things but you seem to be aiming for people to be offended at the moment,
> i dont understand why you are being so bitter towards everybody, just what exactly is your problem,
> the majority of us come on here for abit of light chatter with people who understand what were going through,
> no one wants to listen to you having a go at everyone for every little thing.
> 
> stop being such a bitch.
> 
> Listen here, you fucking whore, the only nasty comments from her were directed at people who were being royal ****s themselves. People who were viciously attacking others over nothing, etc. Your group is so immaturely cliquish, I can scarcely believe that I'm seeing this in real life, rather than a poorly done movie.
> 
> 
> I pity your poor child and any others you may have. You live a sad, pathetic excuse of a life, creating misery for others and feeding off of it. I can only hope that your offspring can see you for what you are and shun your hateful way of life as they grow older and more mature.Click to expand...



what do i do about this ? :/


----------



## ZoeBunny

I wouldn't waste any time replying
:ignore:


----------



## Mary Jo

OK, I just had to climb up a ladder to get my little case out that I'm using as a hospital bag... I DID ask OH to get to down a week or so ago but nothing, so, although he'll be angry with me (he was cross I stripped the bed yestedray :rofl: ) tough luck. 

So this afternoon I am going to dye my hiar, have a bath, iron a few bits and then pack the case and baby's changing bag with his things. :D Hope it's big enough (Aunty E, am very very envious of your Cath Kidston bag, I LOVE her florals and had a big handbag with roses on. Sadly the handle snapped (it was made from oilskin fabric and it cracked). I was so upset! Thought about buying a changing bag but figured it was that bit too expensive when I could get a free one from Mothercare. Might change my mind though!)


----------



## Boothh

i want to report it but theres nothing on the private messages thing to do so, or if there is i cant find it, 

im fuming now,


----------



## ZoeBunny

Forward it to Wobbles... she'll sort it out
although if it were me I would ignore it


----------



## Mary Jo

Crikey, Boothh, ignore it, forget about it. *shakes head*


----------



## Boothh

i havnt replied just forwarded it like you said,


----------



## ZoeBunny

If you explain to Wobbles that you are getting nuisance PM's she can ban them from the forum


----------



## Boothh

yeah she just replied so hopefully should be sorted soon :) 

just when you think its blown over though lol, 
im more worried incase he says anything to anyone else in here cus i know something like that could upset someone alot more than it does me, and its not what we need is it, x


----------



## Aunty E

Don't worry, Wobbles will sort it out! Some people :dohh:


----------



## U8myplaydough

Wow!!! Not what you want to read when your thinking about the little one in your belly. 

Anyhow! I have a question is anyone else having sharp pain and pressure? Is this lightening? 

I'm not ready!!!! I should pack today!!!


----------



## Aunty E

I've had some interesting sharp pains, and I can deffo feel a head on my cervix - I don't think I'll be seeing her for a while though ;)


----------



## Mary Jo

well, my little suitcase is way too tiny for my things. I don't even have that much, but some of it is bulky - dressing gown, maternity pads, cotton wool, baby blanket, towel... am wondering if I should just pack the normal suitcase. But I don't want to look like I am moving in for a month! even with AE's clothes and nappies in the changing bag, it's too small! ACK!!! and I have no "comfort" items in yet. sheesh. bloody dressing gown! so I've tried things out in my normal lttle bag on wheels and it's a better fit but everything is just stuffed in any old how :( dammit dammit dammit!!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Can you get all of your things in the suitcase, then pack baby's stuff in something else? That way your DH can go and get the baby's bag once he's here...

Don't worry, if you need to use a bigger suitcase then so be it... I'm sure they've seen it all before :rofl: xx


----------



## Wobbles

Have sent you another PM.

So others are aware proudskinpapa is nolonger active and I'm surprised any woman who has children/expecting children would allow her partner to talk to other women like that ...disturbing!

Reviewing the problem still.


----------



## joeyjo

I have 4 bags - but they are all small!!

1 mini rucksac with a few nappies, a muslin, clothes and a blanket for LO - amazed how much went in it! They provide everything for LO and we just need going home stuff really.

1 changing bag for me with toiletries, a few pads, old nightie, old PJs, zip up hoodie (no robe), socks, bikini, knickers etc... Again they provide the absics for us here

1 rucsac for hubby with a few spare T shirts, toothbrush/paste, snacks, trunks etc

1 bag of going home clothes for me - to be left in car until needed


----------



## Wobbles

Ooooooooooo and look at all you girlies ready to go :happydance::happydance:

Good luck x


----------



## Mary Jo

How soon after the birth will baby start to need his things? and what will he need first? nappies? clothes? blanket? cotton wool? ???!!!!!!???!!!!!?!?!?! what could I leave for OH to bring in from the car?


----------



## ZoeBunny

Same here JoeyJo... main bag for me, rucksack for Peanut and another bag with toiletries/clothes/snacks and anything DH might need :thumbup:


----------



## Aunty E

I'm taking a bag for me, a bag for OH, my birth partner is bringing a bag and we'll have the changing bag with things in for bubs. OH and BP will have small bags though ;)


----------



## ZoeBunny

Baby will most likely need a few things after about an hour - once he/she has been fully checked over and weighed etc. So plenty of time... or if you have space in the labour suite the bags can always be brought in earlier. Don't worry...


----------



## U8myplaydough

Yep Aunty E that's right. I found a good article about all signs of labor. Hope it helps

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/birth/labour-signs-could-i-be-in-early-labour[/URL]

I also have a long list of things to bring. I was thinking that packing 3 separate bags in one. One for labor, for me, and baby. So I just have to pull out a bag when the time is right. As I'm sitting here, those pains are not contractions but pressure and sharp pains. Don't know and it's driving me crazy????!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

joey, I wish they provided things here! but we have to bring all the stuff like nappies and cotton wool - I guess I could pack just a few nappies and leave the rest in the car... same with something for me to wear after... and I never thought of wearing a hoodie not a dressing gown but I could, over a nightie... it'd be more decent anyway as my hoodie zips up whereas the dressing gown gapes (it's a normal size one!)


----------



## joeyjo

They provide so much here that the mum's bag is known as a "goodie bag" as in full of litttle things to make it nicer rather than necessities. 
Pay for it thru' our insurance tho - although we only have the basic level insurance that is required by the state and strictly regulated as to what it must cover.


----------



## Mary Jo

OK, have had a reorganisation. Little suitcase now contains stuff I will need - towel, nighties, slippers, socks, maternity pads, paper pants, breast pads, baby wipes (to freshen myself up with, am not planning on using these on baby); nursing bras and clean hoodie to go in. oh, and maternity notes.

Little backpack on wheels has AE's bulky things - some nappies, cotton wool, blanket. nappy sacks, camera, TENS (if am not wearing it when I go in) and toiletries to be added to this bag. Also OH's things.

Bag to stay in car will have my change of clothes for coming home and extra nappies.

AE's changing bag - just his clothes (they're so little I don't want them to get squashed in the big bag)

feel better now!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Sounds perfect MJ! :thumbup: well done :happydance:


----------



## U8myplaydough

Nice to hear Wobbles. That was disturbing. Thanks everyone for helping me get packed. I have my list just need to get off my bum. Super lazy or just tired?


----------



## xarxa

U8myplaydough said:


> Yep Aunty E that's right. I found a good article about all signs of labor. Hope it helps
> 
> https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/birth/labour-signs-could-i-be-in-early-labour[/URL]
> 
> I also have a long list of things to bring. I was thinking that packing 3 separate bags in one. One for labor, for me, and baby. So I just have to pull out a bag when the time is right. As I'm sitting here, those pains are not contractions but pressure and sharp pains. Don't know and it's driving me crazy????!!!

Oh dammit. I had a "wet" experience a few days ago and i remember thinking it was so wierd that it smelled like 'semen' then i look at that link today... 


> Some women describe their waters smelling a bit like &#8216;semen&#8217;

Am i leaking, wtf should i do, that was several days ago.


Oh and thanx for posting that link btw.


----------



## U8myplaydough

Call in!! I knnoowww, that semen smell thing threw me off. I'm sure your fine! But call and ask you'll feel better.


----------



## ZoeBunny

I've been dribbling for a few days :blush: not entirely sure its urine OR amniotic fluid though as my CM seems REALLY watery too.

If you are worried speak to your midwife as they can test a sample and tell you exactly what it is :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

I guess I missed all the drama because I couldn't read that much. So sorry boothh that such harsh things were said to you!! That def. was uncalled for and I would have done the same in reporting btw!!!

Anyone else getting totally freaked out or is it just me??? I just can't even begin to think about it all and then seeing the nursery (I will post piccies when I'm finished...I promise) just makes everything seem so...near!!


----------



## overcomer79

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 31 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *more freaked*


----------



## xarxa

My midwife is only available on tuesdays and thursdays. My doctor is not available after 15:30. My only option is to call the hospital, do you really think it's serious enough to do that? Im going to my mw on Monday, can i wait until then?


----------



## ZoeBunny

Well girls, I'd better say my goodbyes for today as I'm leaving tonight for my cousin's wedding tomorrow... will be back on Sunday night.

Good luck *Bun*, hope everything goes well and you've had your little man by the time I get back...

*Boothh*, take care hun... hope those pains either subside, although, now your bags packed there's nothing to worry about eh? :winkwink:

Well done girls on getting your bags sorted :friends:

take care :hugs: xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

xarxa said:


> My midwife is only available on tuesdays and thursdays. My doctor is not available after 15:30. My only option is to call the hospital, do you really think it's serious enough to do that? Im going to my mw on Monday, can i wait until then?

If you aren't still leaking then chances are it wasn't your waters afterall... so you could leave it until Monday. But if you get more between now and then, or your bump seems to have shrunk defo call the hospital :hugs:


----------



## xarxa

nope, definately not shrinking:) I haven't noticed anything after. It was just that day.


----------



## ShadowRat

:cry: :( 


ProudSkinPapa said:

> I just wanted to drop you a quick note, let you know what I think of you.
> 
> You are a disgusting, pathetic excuse for a human being. Your horribly disfigured face reflects the twisted soul beneath, the depravity and blackness of your inner self.
> 
> I think it's funny looking at that picture you have as your avatar, you and that half nigger son of yours. You have no sense of pride, of self, of who you are, and you take out your internal emptiness on others on this forum, backed up by your other cronies in the lonely ****s club.
> 
> But while you can feel special, you can not escape karma. Fate has granted you a body that well reflects the twisted insanity inside, and every pain you feel, everything that makes you suffer, is fated to be. I read many of your posts with great satisfaction, reading about your suffering. I would wish you ill will, yet it seems that that would be superfluous, as this just world has already inflicted the punishments of your sins against your tortured body.


----------



## ShadowRat

God, I see that he got Boothh too :( It really is very very frightening that there are such horribly tortured people in this world who would go to these lengths... I forwarded to Wobbles too, I hope not too many others were bombarded with this stuff? I'm guessing it has something to do with you-know-who?? Scary stuff.. :(


----------



## Wobbles

I am so sorry hun & others (yes there are a couple more but sadly people get a copy in their emails so no point deleting) :(

Funny thing him mentioning karma ...I guess he doesn't believe in it because if it was true someone would have bit his vile ass long ago :winkwink:

No seriously girls I'm sorry you were faced with such discusting behaviour ...Both accounts on the same IP address have been deactivated. Its not something we willl tolerate.

Please if there is anything that we need alerted to press the report this post button & we can hop to it - Mods have been alerted to the trouble.

x


----------



## ashnbump

OH.MY.GOD :shock:

shadow :hugs: im so sorry to read this, its horrible :(

I don't like getting involved usually but i just wanted you to know that im 'jaw to the floor' shocked at the message u received! Don't let it get to you hunny, i'm 100% sure the admins will sort this out in no time 

big huge :hugs: from me and kara hunny xxxxxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Don't worry hun, Wobbles will sort it.
Don't waste a minute of your time thinking about it.... :hugs:
People like that are scum...


----------



## joeyjo

Shadow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Boothh's note was nasty but reading your's took my breath away, it is shocking.
Wobbles has already inactived his account but I think you did the right thing sending this on. Yopuy are beautiful as is your gorgeous step daughter. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

OMG big hugs to booth and shadowrat!


----------



## ShadowRat

:friends: Thanks so much you guys, I think I needed a pick-me-up from you lovelies after the utter shock of receiving that!!! Thanks again Wobbles, you're so right about his own personal slice of karma!! Something some day will certainly take a big huge karma bite out of his ass eh?!? 

I was just so utterly shocked to receive it, I didn't know what to do! Sorry for posting it in here but I felt the need to share the shocking-ness (?) off it with you guys, I really appreciate the support though :) I am so glad they have both been dealt with now and that tohers can avoid this disgusting upsetting rubbish :cry:

:shrug:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Please don't let it upset you or else he/she has won... its all complete bullsh!t anyway :hugs:

So sorry you had to read it though xx


----------



## ShadowRat

No, you're totally right Zoe. I'm rising well and truly above it. 

Just :shock: I'm still a little jaw-to-the-floor too!! lol I guess it will take a while for it to fade out of my brain, it really was rather potent wasn't it?!? 

Aaaaaaanyway... What were we all talking about?! I just had some yummy lunch and Vincent is well and truly on the move today, think he knows that the days are ticking by now!! I can't believe I'll be holding him in just 4 days' time!! :cloud9: :yipee:

:friends: :hugs: :flower:

xxxx


----------



## Wobbles

& he gave the high mighty about rude people on another thread :rofl: Jokers!

Sorry you had to read that :( but certainly not worth your upset ...people who try to belittle and upset people as he did tend to have issues with themselves. Sad really.


----------



## xarxa

Some people...

Don't give him any attention, that's all he's after.

Who cares what a crazy guy says anyway.


----------



## elly75

Oh my goodness. 

Been having a rough morning already and just happened to read those posts. Hooray for being in an over emotional mood today. :cry:

Big :hugs: to all.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Elly, what's up sweetie?? Don't let this rubbish get to you, it's just crazy nonsense. I just really really do feel for that baby, coming into the world with such horribly messed-up parents! :(


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe I just "cleansed" the list of due dates in the new Lion Cubs thread to get rid of W4B, and I also deleted the blinkie that I oh-so-painstakingly made especially for her from my photobucket album! I know they are tiny little things, but they make me feel a little better hehehe :blush:


----------



## elly75

stress at work (5 days to go and I'm off today) and trying to get everything ready for them before I go. Plus, a bit of strain at home but that'll blow over soon enough.


----------



## ShadowRat

*shivers* there are far too many brand new members viewing our thread just now for my liking... Gets me all worried! :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

Aww :hugs: Not long now for work though, that's great :happydance: you won't want to go back once you've finally got away from it all eh?!


----------



## elly75

I know I probably won't want to go back but finance wise will likely to do so. The commute was the worst part though (about 1hr 45 min each way).


----------



## Mary Jo

dear lord, Shadow, that was appalling. am gobsmacked. 

and ftr, you are one of the most awesome, wonderful, kind, loving and all around beautiful people I know. so there. :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

oh and this might make you laugh - I did a trim down there, never used one of those trimmer things before, and while I didn't lose a lip, I did draw blood!!! eeeek, wasn't meant to happen like that!!!

:rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> dear lord, Shadow, that was appalling. am gobsmacked.
> 
> and ftr, you are one of the most awesome, wonderful, kind, loving and all around beautiful people I know. so there. :hugs:

:blush: Awwwww MJ, you sweetheart you :winkwink:

I love you too sweetie :D thanks so much for that little boost!! :D :blush:


----------



## ShadowRat

Eeeeep!!!! :shock: I'll bet that made your eyes water eh?!? LMAO I loved it when Chaos said "Likely to Lop a Lip off" in that other thread, that had me totally peeing myself!!! :rofl: 

Seriously though, be careful there!!! 

LOL as for me, I don't need to worry about that any more in terms of giving birth etc hehehe 
But I'll bet they will want to shave my hairy belly to do the C Section!!! :rofl:

xxxxx


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys OMG how horrid can some people be.

well not long sins got back from M/W and was messering 36cm at 36weeks now at 38+4 iam 34 1/2cm she thinks he is very low and getting ready to come out as he has changed sides as well. Bp is fine agane and wee is clear so she is happy next see her the day after iam due so hopefully he makes hes way soon


----------



## overcomer79

:hug: shadow.

Some people are just rude and ignorant. I'm thankful that the admins here care enough when something is reported. Those were very racist and nasty comments.

We love you though!!! 

Well, I am officially DONE with my masters in chemistry :happydance:. 

I wish I felt better in the pain category! I have been having constant BHs now and they are quite painful as well as major back pain. I walked my paperwork across campus and had to stop on the way back because of a bad BH. My entire mid section is so sore now!! Maybe there is something I can do to help ease the pain...idk.


----------



## Shiv

I got a PM too - I was shocked to say the least. What a crazy thing to do. Is it W4B OH?

Scary stuff really.


----------



## elly75

Overcomer, congrats about being done with your masters! :dance:

Tmr, glad things are going better. :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

Honestly, I had a suspicion (no proof) that W4B pm'ed Kimfry about the stuff said about her thread. Why else would she "just show up" out of the blue so I had been avoiding responding to the issues associated with that.

I just can't understand some people's thinking and how they can say such horrid things!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh Shiv :( :hugs: Yes I think it's fairly certain it was W4B's OH - He quoted stuff Boothh had said to W4B in her message, and Wobbles says they had the same IP address...

OC, I had thought the same, all that girl was ever looking for was to stir up trouble. I suppose it was only a matter of time really before it all exploded, it's not really anything to do with any of us, we just happened to be the group of people due at the same time as her... People like that will cause that kind of commotion wherever they go I think...


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh yes, and big congrats on your masters, OC! :happydance: Isn't it a wonderful feeling when you hand that very last piece of work in?! And once you get that bit of paper with your results at the end of it all, it's like "Noone can ever take all of that hard work away from me now!" :happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

it's so funny that the claws came out when she didn't even believe in claws...


----------



## Mary Jo

and OC, yay! that is splendid news! :D well done :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> it's so funny that the claws came out when she didn't even believe in claws...

:rofl: ROFL MJ... Maybe she asked the vet to keep her cats' claws and she stuck them on her fingers or something?!?!? ROFL


----------



## Mary Jo

I did wonder that, Shadow, yes. Oh well. ;)

Have had productive day, all around - bags are 80% packed, hair is dyed, down-belows are neat and tidy, bit I cut is feeling better after a bath... and now, just as I am thinking of going to shops for some veggies for dinner, OH, god bless my lovely OH, has called to say he's going out "for a couple of drinks because some people are leaving the company". well, I remember only too well what happened last time he said he was doing that. He doesn't DO "a couple of drinks". APPARENTLY he'll be home at 8.30pm and I am to make dinner as usual and wait for him. He had better be home for dinner if I am waiting - I am NOT going to cook for us both and then eat alone, I'd rather make myself something he doesn't like or go to the chip shop! So there's going to be an unhappy MJ if he's late...but I still expect that he'll be late.

I've warned him that if I go into labour he'll miss everything because I am not having a drunk OH at the birth of my baby! And if it happens he can reimburse me for the cab fare.


----------



## Vici

Hey girls, I have my PC back :happydance::happydance::happydance: Might need a new hard drive soon so just hoping it'll last a while :D

Mimiso - massive vongrats hun, sounds like you had a tough time but least your little princess is now here :D Can't wait for pics :D

Boothh - OMGG, personally i'd not bother responding, but i'd be straight onto Wobbles or such like. Not on at all!! Just read further on and you did the right thing :hugs:

MJ - lol at your bad not being big enough :rofl: How big is it? :D We don't have to take cotton wool or anything, all provided at the hospital :) Must depend on where you are :) And OMFGG, proper :rofl: in the irony of the claws :D

Shadow - OMGG, :hugs: there are some seriously sad and evil people in this world and seems ones of our EX august mummies is with one, hope she's a proud lady!! Don't let it dampen your lovely self, you are one of the loveliest people i have "met" :D :hugs:

tmr - ooo, sounds like he is getting low, i had 1cm off my measurement yesterday but yours is loads more, not long now :D

OC - fab news on your masters hun, well done :D

Wobbles - thanks hun, you're a star :D

Can you believe we are nearly at 500 pages :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: and all our :baby: are on their way :thumbup:


----------



## Vici

O and i'm not sure how long she'll be before being on but bun is all AOK. Her waters have gone but she is going home and has to see how things go, induction on Sunday if no progression :hugs: Laura, not long now hun xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

*sigh* poor MJ, he's always stressing you out ain't he honey?! If you cook dinner and then he is really late, be sure to chuck his plate in the bin eh?!? :rofl: hehe

lol @ reimbursing for the cab fair! Too right!!! You've been carrying this boy around for 9 months, the least he can do is carry you both to the hospital !!! 

:blush: ok, so I know I am obsessing, but I went back through all of my old posts that were responses to W4B in some way, and I have ALWAYS been just LOVELY to her!!! I had started to think "hmmm, what did I do to accidentally seriously upset this girl? Cos I sure as hell don't remember it!" but I can find absolutely nothing, I swear!! :nope: Whatever.... I just haaaate people thinking badly of me, even totally screwed up people :rofl: I always seem to think I must have missed something and must have accidentally upset someone... *stop obsessing, Shadow... Go and make banana cake and feel better about the world!* lol....


----------



## Aunty E

Oh lordy. Some people are just unbelievable, and big hugs to you gals who had to find that nastiness in their inboxes! It's their problem not ours. I just cannot believe that someone would say that, and mean it? Or were they just trying to provoke reactions. OY.

I just feel sorry for their cats, and their baby of course. Hoepfully this will be a calmer thread without troublemakers like that!

So, having quite a few low pains this afternoon - maybe that whole BDing thing really does work! Thank goodness OH managed to pick up the car seat this afternoon :)


----------



## Pippin

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: LOVE YOU BOTH* SHADOW AND BOOTHH* :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:growlmad: Ignore those nasty comments they are fucking idiots :nope: (sorry about the f word but they deserve it)

Anyone for a friendly :coffee:?? :haha:

So hospital bags, does anyone have a lorry I could borrow because I can't fit everything in what I've got :haha: ?????????

*Jai_Jai* hope your feeling better today hon.

*Bun* good luck but you must be there now, did anyone give them their number so we have updates?

*M* congrats on your little girl :happydance: look forward to reading the birth story and seeing pictures.


----------



## Aunty E

And Shadow, NO OBSESSING. Their problem, not yours :hug:


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> :blush: ok, so I know I am obsessing, but I went back through all of my old posts that were responses to W4B in some way, and I have ALWAYS been just LOVELY to her!!! I had started to think "hmmm, what did I do to accidentally seriously upset this girl? Cos I sure as hell don't remember it!" but I can find absolutely nothing, I swear!! :nope: Whatever.... I just haaaate people thinking badly of me, even totally screwed up people :rofl: I always seem to think I must have missed something and must have accidentally upset someone... *stop obsessing, Shadow... Go and make banana cake and feel better about the world!* lol....

It's understandable hon that your thinking about it. I was called a troll once on here and I that was nothing in comparison but I still felt very hurt. She's sick and twisted and thankfully nothing like the rest of us :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

*Vici* good to have you back hon. Missed you!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe :blush: I know, Aunty E, I know.... 

LOL Pips @ hospital bag... I repacked mine and I think I made MORE stuff to take, not less!!! Now I have a wheelie trolley bag thing, a big tote type bag with "Vincent's toiletries etc" in it and a smaller washbag for "Mummy's toiletries", but I STILL need a "backup" bag of extras that we won't actually bring into the hospital but will leave in the car as a "just in case" bag :rofl: there's a TON of it!!

I wonder whose post will push us onto page 500?!? How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

oooooh yes, Vici we have missed you soooo much!!! :hugs2: (well, I have, anyway! :wohoo: ) So lovely to have you back :D

And thanks for the update on Laura :thumbup: Hope she's ok and that things start to progress soon. In any case, she will have her little man before me now!!!! :hissy: hehehe :winkwink: 

xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

OK I have to go sort out some dinner now :) 

Love you all heaps :D Catch you later! :wave:

x x x x x x x


----------



## Pippin

:hi: enjoy shadow. x


----------



## rubyrose

Overcomer - well done hun, you must be very proud! :happydance:

Mary jo - hope your hubby is back on time. My husband left me waiting round yesterday and we ended up having a massive row lol. what is it with men?! They can never ever be on time! I consider it really rude if someone was offering to cook dinner for me and i was late!

Pippin - know how you feel about the hosp bag thing. I got two of them massive hodals from primark but they are full and i still wanna bring my dressing gown and a cushion!! I'll be lugging in a massive suitcase!

Bun - hope all goes well for you! :hugs:

Archie has been mega active today and now he has the hiccups!! His movements are very odd now, limbs stick out everywhere and sometimes they hurt. :( Midwife measuring my fundal height today got a good kicking from him and she laughed lol, im measuring 35cm so spot on tho im not one for fundal height measuring. Head down but not engaged at all! 

Can't believe the posts made to people on here, what is wrong with people?! How can these people becoming parents seriously!!! Even if people do annoy you or you don't like them on a forum seriously, getting that wound up about it is madness! You'll never meet them half of them are in another country just ignore it! :dohh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Boothh said:


> ProudSkinPapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh seriously give it a rest now, all i remember seeing from you recently is nasty, sniping comments and as you said before people can take offence to alot of things but you seem to be aiming for people to be offended at the moment,
> i dont understand why you are being so bitter towards everybody, just what exactly is your problem,
> the majority of us come on here for abit of light chatter with people who understand what were going through,
> no one wants to listen to you having a go at everyone for every little thing.
> 
> stop being such a bitch.
> 
> Listen here, you fucking whore, the only nasty comments from her were directed at people who were being royal ****s themselves. People who were viciously attacking others over nothing, etc. Your group is so immaturely cliquish, I can scarcely believe that I'm seeing this in real life, rather than a poorly done movie.
> 
> 
> I pity your poor child and any others you may have. You live a sad, pathetic excuse of a life, creating misery for others and feeding off of it. I can only hope that your offspring can see you for what you are and shun your hateful way of life as they grow older and more mature.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do i do about this ? :/Click to expand...

i had a similar one - upset me....i forwarded it to wobbles and then came on here to catch up and just come accross this - will continue to catch up on what happened though...


----------



## Vici

Evening gals :D Just put some pics in bumps :D


----------



## dimplesmagee

Boothh said:


> ProudSkinPapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh seriously give it a rest now, all i remember seeing from you recently is nasty, sniping comments and as you said before people can take offence to alot of things but you seem to be aiming for people to be offended at the moment,
> i dont understand why you are being so bitter towards everybody, just what exactly is your problem,
> the majority of us come on here for abit of light chatter with people who understand what were going through,
> no one wants to listen to you having a go at everyone for every little thing.
> 
> stop being such a bitch.
> 
> Listen here, you fucking whore, the only nasty comments from her were directed at people who were being royal ****s themselves. People who were viciously attacking others over nothing, etc. Your group is so immaturely cliquish, I can scarcely believe that I'm seeing this in real life, rather than a poorly done movie.
> 
> 
> I pity your poor child and any others you may have. You live a sad, pathetic excuse of a life, creating misery for others and feeding off of it. I can only hope that your offspring can see you for what you are and shun your hateful way of life as they grow older and more mature.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do i do about this ? :/Click to expand...

Um...I would just smile and let it be, knowing you are being the better person.


----------



## Shiv

Don't want to dwell on it - but does it mean the W4B AND her OH have been banned or just her OH?

hugs and love to all you lovely August Mummies (specially you Booth, Shadow and Jai Jai - and anyone else who got nasty things in their inbox!):hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Off topic.... KFC HAVE BROUGHT BACK HOT RODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a mega craving for these in second tri, dipped in their gravy....yummm!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

well i am glad for one that they have been banned - i am so shocked!! :shock:

anyway battery is about to die so will pop back later when charged and catch up properly!!

:hugs: to you all and espesh boothh, shadow and shiv.......xxx


----------



## Vici

Shiv said:


> Don't want to dwell on it - but does it mean the W4B AND her OH have been banned or just her OH?
> 
> hugs and love to all you lovely August Mummies (specially you Booth, Shadow and Jai Jai - and anyone else who got nasty things in their inbox!):hugs:

Wobbles said that she has banned both users from this IP address :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## dimplesmagee

U8myplaydough said:


> Wow!!! Not what you want to read when your thinking about the little one in your belly.
> 
> Anyhow! I have a question is anyone else having sharp pain and pressure? Is this lightening?
> 
> I'm not ready!!!! I should pack today!!!

The other day I was having sharp pains, achiness, cramping ALL day in my lower abdomen, especially when I was up walking or standing. When I sat down I felt more relaxed. My Dr. just told me that they were uteran pains, stretching etc. and that a lot of women actually go to the hospital for them b/c they are unsure what is going on and it HURTS. She told me that if I went into labor now (35 weeks) she wouldn't stop me. So, yeah I think your baby is making it's way down. Exciting stuff!!! Too bad it has to hurt so much!


----------



## Vici

Woo hoo, we reached 500 pages :D


----------



## jelr

Oh Lord I can't belive I have been reading and all this drama has been going on. I'm just shell shocked at anybody being so nasty - Bit hugs to Booth, Shadow, Shiv and anybody else who got PM's :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: - That is just sad that you can be so full of hatred and bitterness.

Well I did have a big post in my head but no I can't remember any of it with what I have read the last few pages.

Well the few bits I can remember I will stick below.

Happy Belated Birthday to Fairy Sam and Xxara :cake:

Congrats on your masters Overcomer :thumbup:

Welcome back Viki - We have missed you thanks for the update on bun.

Bun: Wow induction on Sunday if nothing has happened in between, Congrats hon.

Booth: Congrats on some of your plug going, hope things are on the way.

MJ: Congrats on getting most of your bag done, please be careful getting up on ladders though.

Zoebunny: Thanks for the list - I have my bag packed but there was one or two things like the water spray and the massage things that I have around the house and would be great.

Pippin: I think it was you who said you only had to pack tens and a few bits thanks a mill as I have my bags packed and collect tens last week and never even thought of packing it lol - can you imagine after paying out for it forgetting it.

Big Congrats mimiso on LO arriving safe, cant wait to see some pics when your feeling up to it. :hugs: 

I know I have forgotten lots and am really sorry but that post really threw me and I'm just too tired to read back again - but I have read and am thinking of ye.

Thanks a million everyone for the nice replies and support the last few days.

Update on me anyways, pain is a little better today and haven't done much the last few days, we went visiting DH family and some friends yesterday and I was wrecked when I came home and very sore from getting in and out of the car so DH made me sit and relax today and has cleaned the house and done all the washing. Bless him as he is on his hols from work and hasn't had any since Christmas and I know he must be bored stuck in the house. He is my rock really and always has been especially with my arthritis. That is partly why I snapped out of feeling sorry for myself the other day when the pain was bad as we all have our good and bad and he is my good and instead of feeling sorry for the pain I have I have decided to feel good for having a wonderful DH. 

Sorry that is me being over emotional now and boring you all :rofl:

Well I have 3 bags for the hospital, One is a medium sized suitcase with 3 pjs, dressing gown, slippers, 2 towels, disposable knickers (I got brill ones in boots, they are not very sexy but are so comfortable and practical for after the birth in the hospital as the hospital provided some similar after I had MMC and they were brill - They are called Carriwell Hospital Panties and are on Boots online too), toiletrees, maternity pads, breast pads, washcloth, showercap, brush, nightee for labour.

I also packed my baby bag for LO and that has 1 pack of nappies, cotten wool, nappy sacks, vaseline, Johnsons pink baby lotion, 6 bodysuits, 6 sleepsuits, 6 bibs, 2 wraps, 2 towels, 4 cotsheets, 2 blankets, soother, brush and comb, hats, scratchmittens, going home outfit.

I know that seems lots but this is what our hospital has on the list.

I then decided to bring a 3rd bag as a friend was telling me that you are not allowed big bags into labour ward and only when birth is over and back on maternity ward, and that if you dont have nightee that they give you a gown so I have taken out some of the bits from the above and stuck it into a bag for the labour ward - In this one I put nightee, tracksuit pants, towel, washcloth, two nappies, a body suit, sleep suit, hat & scratchmittens - All I need to do now is add the tens, massagers and water sprays and food.

Ha well I have just realised I have waffled on and on about nothing there, so I'm gonna shut up now. :hugs to you all. xx


----------



## jelr

Oh and 36 weeks today 1 more week to full term.


----------



## angelstardust

Jeeze, some folk!!! Hope all you girls who had a run in with a certain bit of shoe scraping are ok! 

And I thought B&B was so calm too! Between that and the drama queens! Still, I guess they need to have some sort of life huh?


----------



## MrsMommy

hi, i'm due aug. 9 and wondering about inducing labor
any ideas?


----------



## Mary Jo

I really shouldn't be as pissed off as I am, but I am :hissy:

I'm not cooking dinner for someone to come home at 11pm and eat it cold, he can forget it. And the door is getting locked at 11, and if he's late TOUGH LUCK.

It just makes me MAD that I bothered going out to buy us stuff for dinner when now I have to go out again and get something else for just me because I am NOT cooking pasta, which I don't especially care for, to eat it by myself. 

"Oh this is the last time, I'll never be going out again once the BABY is here..." oh yeah, pull the other effing one. It almost makes me want to go into labour tonight just so I can have the pleasure of telling him to eff off and no he can't be there.

:(

"Nobody else I've ever been with had given me a hard time like you do" Oh no? How many of them were 8 and a half months pregnant? get back to me when you have an answer to that.

Ack. I wish I was at work. I don't mind being alone during the day but at night - it's not fucking fair.


----------



## angelstardust

MrsMommy said:


> hi, i'm due aug. 9 and wondering about inducing labor
> any ideas?

Lots and lots of sex seems to be the best bet. :thumbup:

But... then you wonder if it's worth it, or is that just me?


----------



## bun-in-oven

:wave: welcome bck vici!!!

hello ladies, just a quick catch up. as vici updated (thanks huni:)) been up hospital, MW had a peek and said "yes thats definately your waters" to which i replied " i'd be pretty concerned if it wasnt!" LMAO!. so she said she didnt want to examine me because of infection, but im thinking if my waters have broke then i must have at least started to dilate a little??.

was put on monitor for 1/2 a hour and then was sent home, if contractions dont start im back at 7;30 sunday morning for induction!!! so a waiting game now.

i have now been introduced to what feels like incontinance!, i will definately be doing my exercises as soon as little brandon-li is out!!:happydance:


----------



## angelstardust

Aw Mary Jo, you need a huge hug! 

And a big whip for when he does get home!


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, after I posted my reply to Booth, I continued to read and saw the PM to Shadow...I'm glad those two were able to be blocked from the forum because none of us ladies need to be hearing things like that, especially when we have so much other stuff to be worried about! So, I'm glad that was taken care of and those ladies who did receive PMs I really hope you are feeling better! :hugs:

So, one thing that I think is kind of funny is that we are the "August Mommies club" but yet we all seem to be delivering our babies in July!!! Bun is expecting any day now...yeah for her!!! Shadow your induction date is coming up, and I know there are a few others! And then the rest of us are just hoping! :happydance: There's still one week left in July...I wonder what the total will be! :)

You know what sounds good right now...chocolate chip cookie dough....mmm. Too bad it has raw egg in it, I might have just gone and made me some! 

I'm trying hard not to get overly excited about an ache or pain that I feel, thinking "maybe this is it" because I'm not even to full term yet, and then there's always this tiny bit of disappointment when the day passes and there's no baby. So, I'm trying to be patient with packing my hospital bag, and avoid being too ready if that makes sense??? I know you can never be too ready, but I feel like if I don't have anything else to do, then I'm seriously just waiting on the baby and well, that could be another 4 weeks yet! We got our carpet installed in the nursery yesterday, and some of the furniture has been put in place! August 1 is my husband's due date to have the nursery finished! 

I hope all you ladies are feeling good! I'm anxious to hear how Bun is doing. Heidi how are you feeling today? 

Overcomer way to get that masters in before the baby comes! Congrats! I have had a state licensure exam hanging over my head for the past two years for my masters in social work. I FINALLY took the test in April and passed, so what a relief that was! I'm sure this was for you too!!! 

Ladies who just had bdays (Sam and Xxara)-I hope you had a wonderful day!

Clerkr-how has it been with your OH around again?! Always, an adjustment isn't it? (no matter how much you love the guy...clothes end up on the floor again, toliet seats are left up, dishes left in the sink) oh well, he's home!!! :)


----------



## jelr

Ah MJ - I'm sorry hun, you have the right to be mad though, why should you bother cooking dinner if he is gonna go on the beer, even if he does make it in by 11, he is not going to taste it anyways.

Make him suffer tomorrow when he has a big stinking hangover and make lots and lots of noise lol


----------



## jelr

Oh bun I'm so excited for you - Imagine you will have your LO probably on Sunday - I wonder if you will be the next August mummy or of any one else will beat you.

I know what you meant dimples, I'm so excited now about LO coming, I really want to meet him or her but I have another 4 weeks to go and that could be even 6 weeks, especially now that everyone is popping it makes me even more excited.

Angelstartdust: I know it is mad on here today aint it - I agree with you though plenty out there must have no lives to create such drama.


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks, ladies, and jelr, you hit the nail on the head, this isn't just going to be about tonight but about tomorrow as well when he is too hungover to bother doing anything :(

and to think he gave me a hard time last week about going back to my AA meeting!!!! It's my home group, I hadn't been able to go since last September when I started working Saturdays, and I missed it and I was so happy to be able to go back, even if I won't be able to go every week. and he goes on about how he hasn't seen me on Saturdays for months and how we need to spend time together before the baby comes - it's a 90 minute meeting, ffs! I am out for 2 and a half hours max... he KNOWS when I'm going out and when I'll be coming in, it's totally not the same! 

Ack, it just infuriates me!


----------



## jelr

No its defo not the same and those AA meetings are important does he not realise that?? He defo doesn't have the right to give out to you when your only going for a few hours and he will probably be out for the night. :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Mary jo well i give my hubby a hard time when he does that to so no your not the only one to do it!! I am not even seeing my OH tonight as he peed me off so much, its just completely disrespectful.


----------



## nuttymummy

wow i missed it all again!!!
and i was just about to say i bet W4B and that bloke were the same person! but i was late as usual!! :rofl:

hugs to everyone hu got an awful e-mail....people sign up to forums like this just to get off on doing this shit!!! not worth the time of day, and all u girls didnt deserve it....ur all brilliant!

xxx


----------



## dimplesmagee

Mary Jo- I have been talking to my husband lately about needing him to be sober because he doesn't know and I don't know when I might need a ride to the hospital. I told him that I needed to know that I could count on him to be there for me, and not be completely intoxicated! I even told him that he can't drink more than 2 or 3 beers in a sitting, b/c even then his driving begins to get impaired. Same with him being hung-over the next day as well. So, I hear your frustration in wanting to know you can count on him to be there for you, but him drinking all night and then being hung over the next day, just does not feel like "I'm there for you hunny if you need me." And Jelr is right...those AA meetings are important to you, especially when you have stress in your life, and added excitement of having a baby! So keep doing what you need to do, and I hope your OH will be able to have an open mind about this, and you two can talk it out! Good luck!!! It's never easy...


----------



## jelr

Nutty yeah I was thinking the same thing - I wonder were they the same person - who would get their OH to come on here and talk to people like that.


----------



## nuttymummy

lol im only guessing he would do it if she didnt have the brainpower or words to do it herself!! some very strange people around!


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks jelr, ruby and dimples... thing is, he thinks he's being really "good" by not going out often, and he rubbed it in to me that he didn't go out on fridays after we got the car (feb) because he came to get me from work at 1am. and I do appreciate that! but memories run deep and there were enough times before feb where "a couple of drinks after work" turned into me not being able to get hold of him because he was out of range in a club or his phone was off/not even WITH him and it's stressful. I hate feeling stressed, even before I was pregnant I hated it!

and now I am within days, not months, of giving birth and we did talk about this a while ago and he did agree that I needed him to be sober and able to drive himself/me to hospital at any time of day or night... but now he seems to have decided that tonight's not the night and so it's ok to leave me alone. 

you know, I was depressed for years and years, and since I recovered from the eating disorders and stopped drinking, things have largely got better... and lately I have felt pretty ok, level, balanced... and things like this throw me off and I feel terrible. I don't miss alcohol any more, it's been coming up to 6 and a half years, but I do sort of resent that he will put it before me. because I know when he goes out he does. I don't want to stop him going out at all, or seeing his friends, but it's hard on me when he makes a promise that he'll be home at 8.30 and then once he's had a drink that changes to 11... and I know that it won't be. he reckons he has no money to get a cab so he HAS to get the train but in the past he's got me out of bed at 3am and had me walk to the cash machine 5 mins away to get ££ to pay for a cab... that is never ever happening again (and the only reason it happend before was because I had my parents staying at the time and I wasn't about to have him come in and waking up everyone asking for money). 

and as for my meeting - well, we weren't together when I was drinking and so he doesn't fully comprehend what a difference being sober has made to my life in the way that my family and long-standing friends do. but he does have relatives who have recovered in AA and others who died of alcoholism, so you'd think he'd be more understanding. and it's not that he doesn't understand but I used to feel he just about tolerated it, as long as I didn't go more often/more meetings! thankfully after over 6 years I don't feel the need to go more often but sometimes I'd like to go but I know he'll pull a guilt trip on me about how this is *our* evening together, etc. 

I just feel really sad and lonely tonight. and if he'd told me about this "drinks after work" thing yesterday or even earlier today, and I'd assimilated the idea of it, I might not be so upset. but having plans changed on me like this, and I know I sound irrational because what difference would it really make knowing he was going out, but it kind of does make a difference. I had a plan for dinner and the evening and I couldn't say 'no don't go' even though I wanted to and I know he knew it's what I felt... and now he thinks I just want to spoil his fun and he doesn't get why I am upset :(

sorry, I am just venting here. but I NEED him to see why this is important and he just doesn't. and I feel like I don't know what more I can say, I don't think there's anything else that might make a difference. it's me who has to not care... I can only control how I feel about the situation... but you know what it's like, ladies... this end stage of pregnancy - something could happen at any time, that is scary in a way! and the idea that I won't be able to get hold of him at 2am because he's fallen asleep in a nightbus and he's in a part of London he doesn't know, scares me more. 

if he lets me down, I won't forgive him. and he'll have to deal with that. I feel like I am endlessly patient with him and his moods and difficultness, and I am not allowed to ever get upset. he KNOWS I don't get upset or depressed these days and when I do it is 100% because of him... yet this is somehow irrational and I am a crazy pregnant lady. I hold it together through everything - only he has the power to have me feel this way.

ack. I need to shut up.


----------



## jelr

Nutty: More than strange Id say - vicious more comes to mind - only 11 days left for you.


----------



## rubyrose

All i can offer you is a big :hugs: mj and lots of sympathy as i'm going through a very similar thing at the moment and i know how much it sucks. x


----------



## jelr

Ah Mary Jo you certainly dont need to shut up, you have a right to vent. It is only fair that your OH is near and sober when you are weeks away from delivering. I have told mine when he goes back to work after the hols he needs to make sure he is working near as he is a sales rep and has to drive half way up the country some days and I can still get him on the phone and he can be here in a few hours and that is taking drink out of the equation, so you are defo not being unreasonable, I have even given out to him where I may not get him on the phone for an hour while he is working as I maintain he needs to be available on the phone whenever possible during the pregnancy. So you are not over reacting. 

It is for their benefit also that they are contactable as they could be missing the most memorable moment in their lives when their child is born.

Why dont you run the bath and put on a face mask or something and pamper yourself or can you call to a friends house so you have some company. But please dont get lonely as we are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Sorry to hear you are also going through a hard time Rubyrose. :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Oh by the way well done too on not having a drink for over 6 six years. that is brill hon and I think needs to be comended *pats MJ on the back* :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

Aw, thank you so much jelr and ruby (and I am really sorry you can identify with this, ruby :( )

I know he'd be gutted if he missed the birth - maybe it's my fault for insisting that I'll either have plenty of warning that baby is imminent or that I'll go over and need to be induced, or that first labours typically last days... because he seems to think no matter how far away he is or how hard it is to get hold of him, he'll magically still get there in time. he doesn't see it's the stress I feel when I don't know where he is that is the thing here, not whether HE'LL miss anything, but how alone/scared/stressed I'm going to be when I need him the most!

I already spent an hour in the bath this afternoon but I think I might just head back in there now. I'd call my mum but she has my brother and his family there, they only arrived tonight, and I don't want to cast a shadow over her evening when she's all happy and excited about her grandchildren staying.

I am so grateful for this forum and especially everyone in this thread... thank you, everyone, you are all wonderful. :hugs:

eta - thanks jelr... the first year was the hardest but it's been the best thing I ever did, I think I would not be here if I was still drinking...

eta2 - cold RLT is weirdly like red wine... ack, I might need to force mysef to drink it hot! don't need to remember THAT. :)


----------



## jelr

Yep I think another bath is in order and it might destress you. It might also be a good idea to speak to him about how much stress this causes you and that by going out it may mean that he will miss the birth as things sometimes do happen quick. Sometimes I think men just dont think.

No you dont need to remember the red wine taste but me thinks I may try it that way as I was dreading drinking it as I dont like tea at all but I love red wine :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Mary Jo said:


> Aw, thank you so much jelr and ruby (and I am really sorry you can identify with this, ruby :( )
> 
> Ibecause he seems to think no matter how far away he is or how hard it is to get hold of him, he'll magically still get there in time. he doesn't see it's the stress I feel when I don't know where he is that is the thing here, not whether HE'LL miss anything, but how alone/scared/stressed I'm going to be when I need him the most!

Can identify with that bit the most :hugs:

Bath sounds like a lovely idea :thumbup: if i ever get down about things tho i seem to turn to a large stuffed crust pep pizza from pizza hut followed by a large tub of cookies n cream ice cream!! :laugh2:
Maybe thats what this belly is after all?! :winkwink: If it wasnt for the constant attack on my ribs and weird shapes sticking out me belly i would think so!


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, I'm with you there... I've had fried chicken and chips, a mini chocolate cake, a Cadbury's Caramel and a Dairy Milk tonight... maybe this is a food baby that's wriggling like crazy trying to get out...


----------



## jelr

Ok I'm gonna call it a night as DH has been looking at the back of my head on the laptop since 4 today so gonna go and give him some attention :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

nighty, jelr :hugs: my bath is running so am off in a tick, too.


----------



## elly75

Wow, busy day as per always. ;)

Got back from two doctors appointments (regular and OB) and got some e good news, well sorta good.

I finally got the cardiiac test results and everything seems to be ok there. As for the OB, little one is growing well, has a good heartbeat and everything. :dance:

One little thing was the strep b test came back positive. Anyone else got that result?


----------



## overcomer79

elly75 said:


> Wow, busy day as per always. ;)
> 
> Got back from two doctors appointments (regular and OB) and got some e good news, well sorta good.
> 
> I finally got the cardiiac test results and everything seems to be ok there. As for the OB, little one is growing well, has a good heartbeat and everything. :dance:
> 
> One little thing was the strep b test came back positive. Anyone else got that result?

I had that today. I won't know until a few days. They will just give you antibiotics during the birth. Should be nothing major.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hey ladies.

I was trying to catch up crazy......I also got a PM from that person, who would have thought I would have gotten one, right haha. Any person that is that sad...seriously where they have to resort to that, does not deserve any satisfaction of me getting upset. I am so sorry to the other girls who got messages as well, it was rude and undeserved and I just want to say sorry :hugs: 

Went into the doctor today, Baby had a super high heart rate due to me getting maybe 45 min to an hour of sleep a night, the baby was stressed and they had me on machines for 2 hours, I got put on a sleeping pill so I hope it works, they said I need to relax in order for her to relax. :( poor baby.

I did read everything everyone posted. I just can not remember, but I know reading through a few posts I was like "AHH HOW EXCITING!" haha I just dont remember what ones now :( haha


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls. :wave: Just caught up for the night before getting right back off again. I have no words to describe how upset I am at reading all of the nasty PMs you girls were receiving. I can't even fathom why someone would say such things. :cry: It is strange how someone we all talked to for months can suddenly turn into a completely different person. But in one way, I'm glad it is over and Wobbles took care of the situation because there is NO reason to have that kind of attitude in our happy group of a club. Every issue that has ever happened in this group has never been out of anger until this time and I just cannot believe how high it escalated. I mean, we all disagree at some point but there is no reason to be nasty about it. None of us need extra stress in our lives at this point so I want to throw :hug: to everyone in here! W4B has been deleted off the list forever. And we shouldn't give her a second thought. 

Bun-Hunny wanted to send you tons of luck for the next few days!! It is super exciting! :happydance: I just know soon I'll be adding your name to the top of the list for congrats. 

If you girls didn't notice another August mummy popped as well. grumpymoo was due the 31st!! I haven't posted her info yet as she didn't add it to her announcement but I did send her a PM and asked if she wanted me to update everyone with her info! She was team yellow but had a baby girl! :happydance: 

To the girls asking how I'm doing with DH. I just have to say it is SO nice to see him after two weeks of hardly a word. Well, no words besides a few emails here and there. We have been sacked out on the couch playing PS3 Lego Batman every day. :rofl::rofl: Its so much fun. And it is always weird getting used to having him around again. Definately harder to keep the house clean. :dohh: He always seems to walk in the front door and within ten minutes the living room looks like a tornado went through. I always laugh at him that the house is perfect the whole time he's gone and than he has to come home and mess it all up. :haha:

Well, that's all for tonight. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend! :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys wow allways soooo much to cach up on lol.

bun good luck hope things start happening fast now.

well i had a clear out yesterday tmi sorry and this am woke to find more brown blood and have af pains i dnt think it will come to any thing but so hoping it will.


----------



## joeyjo

Cleck, glad to know you're having fun with hubby. Must be lovely having him back.

Bun, hope things are happening

Nice to know we have another "August" baby too!

Well we went to the neighbour upstairs for dinner last night which was really nice. We were meant to be BBQ'ing but it was stormy so we used the griddle pan insted. 

Today is a bit overcast so we might go to a local hiking area which has been recommended. Apparently it has a few shorter, flatter walks - I can't do big climbs now! 
Have a good Saturday everybody!


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Hey girlies, just popping in briefly to catch up on things but now that I have read through everything I have no time left to do a proper response post to everyone!! Because I'm off for a girlie day of pampering with my mum today :) :) 

I will say though MJ I'm so sorry he let you down again and I hope you made him feel really really stupid. :grr: I don't know what else to say sweetie, you've been through soooo much to get to this point and to be expecting this baby, he really should know better by now! :hugs: Big massive :hug: honey, hoping you're feeling okay today x x x x

I'll catch up again properly later my darlings! :dust: spreading loveliness back around the August Mummies!! 

Shadow xxx


----------



## xarxa

Omg i shat myself during my sleep.... :saywhat:

i don't feel ill or anything but i started having diarrhorea om the middle of the night and didn't even wake up. That's never happened to me before, i feel imbarrassed.:cloud9:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey Ladies!!

I have read everything but like the others there was soooo much that has happened I cant remember it all so I apologise if I forget anyone!!

MJ - sorry you have been going through this with OH it must be so hard and for him to have a slap dash attitude like that is not ok :hugs: but my god congrats on being sober for so long you deserve a medal hunny and I am glad you have as we all love you :hugs:

Bun - eeeeeeeek how exciting :happydance: your little bubba is going to be here anytime - I can't wait to see pics :D

Grumpymoo - if you read this Congratulations on your little girl

Hiedi - I agree what you said about that disturbance, it was random and very wrong!!!! I hope your sleeping pill works and you get/got a good nights sleep.

Jelr - hope you gave OH some affection hun :hugs:

Ruby - sorry your having a tough time with your OH too - why can't they all be perfect :dohh:

Cleck - glad your enjoying your time with OH sounds lovely :D I am still so overjoyed for you that it has all worked out :D

elly - Do not worry about the strep B - they will use the antibiotics during labour and things will be fine. My good friend has just gotten a positive and she is upset too......she is on here HoneySunshine (she has written a thread so she wont mind me tellingn you) maybe you guys could talk?? both help each other through your worries!? :hugs: it is scary but over here we dont get routinely tested......we both did as had scares and they test u for everything when you go in and get swabbed......so I dont have it luckily!!

tmr - thats good news!! i hope something does come of it :D

Joey - hope you enjoy your walking

Shadow - Glad your having such a relaxing day today - you totally deserve it hun, enjoy it and speak to you later :hugs:

As for me.........I went to Mama's and Papa's yesterday and got the mattress for the moses basket - so that is everything we need :wohoo: I feel sooooooo much better!!! We then went to Ikea and bought the shop :rofl: no only joking but we bought a change table, small drawers, rocking chair for feeding, coffee table, baskets to put bubs stuff in, few frames for bubs room and we just need some photo frames for pictures that we have and some material for curtains and sheets etc etc gonna go back as I couldnt walk around anymore by that point....SPD :hissy: OMFG it was sooooooo bad yday :growlmad:

So my bump kept tightening and going really hard, and from what you ladies have been talking about this is BH yes? I then got period cramps right down below.......it was quite exciting as it all became regular then it stopped (which is good as we need another week or so cooking time :D)

Well OH put all the furniture up last night after work bless him so it is all done, I put everything away - we are putting the car seat and the hospital bag in the boot today and having a good old sort out and tidy up :dance: sooo we are both nesting by the looks of it :rofl:

Anyway I have rambled enough now enjoy your Saturday's ladies and it is full of sunshine here today so after a good sleep and sunshine I feel in a wonderful mood.....

Love you all - you are all wonderful :hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

hiya girls.

Thanks jelr......yeah 10 days to go....but saying that i have a feeling she is going to be stubborn (she is a leo afterall!!!) and be overdue!!! i really dont want that though!!

so from what ive been hearing W4B and her 'darkside/or husband!' had appeared back on here again?? but has again been kicked off? she musnt have anything better to do!! how sad is it when u go to such lengths to upset people....she must have a very sad miserable life! hope she doesnt nit pick everything her baby does.....like not sucking on its dummy the correct way. hope she sorts her head out before the baby arrives, how could anyone like that be a mother?

well i just came on to check how we were all doing...and if anymore babies have popped out yet!!!! cant wait for my turn!!!


----------



## FairySam

Goodness that took a while to catch up!

How are we all feeling today after the trials and tribulations of yesterday?! Flipping heck whats wrong with those 2 people. I was totally shocked when I read those PM's.. esp Shadows one. My god, I can't believe people like that really exist! Anyway, least said about that the better as we are much better off without them in our lovely club! :)

ooh Bun have you had anymore contractions?! Hopefully you'll pop today and not have to be induced! Good luck hun!!! :hugs:

Congratulations to Mimiso on the birth of your daughter! Can;t wait to see pics! :)

Maryjo - hope your OH is getting what he deserves today! LOL! I dunno - men! Hope you've been clattering around the house since 6.30am doing all the noisy jobs!!! :)

Oh dear Xarxa - that must be the 'clear out' you're having. Not a nice experience but at least it must mean you're getting there! Just get everything in the washer and forget about it! Pregnancy is not glam at all is it?! 

Thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes! My day wasn't as bad as I imagned in the end! I ended up having lunch with 2 girls I work with, had a few hours wander round town (only bought boring stuff like deodorant and arnica though!) 

I also got measured for my nursing bra too! Bought one as they only had one in my size - I have giant knockers - 40F! Eek! So need to trawl our other Mothercare to see if they have some more in my size! I actually measured as a 40G but when I put one in that size on it stuck out all funny at the side! So 40F it is! Yikes!

Also yesterday OH got off work early and then took me to Cafe Rouge for a birthday meal! It was lovely! I wasn't expecting him home till 9pm (or later) but he was back by 6pm!!! Yay!

Anyway, hope we all have a lovely day today with the weather having improved a LOT on yesterday!!!

Sam x


----------



## FairySam

Oh and I'm 38 weeks exactly today! Yay! 

Sooooooo excited! Just need some signs now that she's going to come soon! 

Think I had some mild BH yesterday! Not sure as I've not really had them, but there was definite tightening going on that was more uncomfy than painful... hmm we'll see!!!

x


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooooooh Nutty not long now at all :D

Fairy Sam - glad you had a great birthday and sorry I think I missed it so Happy Birthday :cake: wow big boobies :D are they always biiig? ;) xxx oh and congrats on 38 weeks :yipee:

Misimo - did I miss you yesterday??? Congrats on your daughter :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

OMG sorry I just realised I have moved up a box today :wohoo: FINAL BOX!!


----------



## xarxa

Glad you had a great bday sam :)

How long do one have these clear outs? Am i gonna be like this for 3 more weeks? :wacko:


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys well i had another clear out this morning and iv been having pains for a hr now every 10min or so owww 1 right now 

i have back pain as well hoping this is it for me and not just my body being strang will keep u updated they hurt sooooooo much

Fairy Sam congrats on getting to 38wks not long now

the proper clear outs start at the start of labour


----------



## xarxa

It really sounds like it is.

Good Luck!! :happydance:


----------



## FairySam

Jai_Jai said:


> Fairy Sam - glad you had a great birthday and sorry I think I missed it so Happy Birthday :cake: wow big boobies :D are they always biiig? ;) xxx oh and congrats on 38 weeks :yipee:

Thanks! :D

LOL and yes I do have giant knockers! :rofl: My normal bra's are also 40F that I've been wearing through the pregnancy since about 4 months, and before that I was 38F so big in general!!! LOL!


----------



## FairySam

xarxa said:


> Glad you had a great bday sam :)
> 
> How long do one have these clear outs? Am i gonna be like this for 3 more weeks? :wacko:

Thank you! :D

ooh dunno about how long after a clear out labour begins! It's probably different for everyone I bet... bit like when the plug starts going it could be 2 weeks before labour starts... or 2 hours!!!


----------



## FairySam

tmr1234 said:


> hiya ladys well i had another clear out this morning and iv been having pains for a hr now every 10min or so owww 1 right now
> 
> i have back pain as well hoping this is it for me and not just my body being strang will keep u updated they hurt sooooooo much
> 
> Fairy Sam congrats on getting to 38wks not long now
> 
> the proper clear outs start at the start of labour

OOh fingers crossed it's all happening!!! :happydance:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, just to let you know i'm now off to hospital. Been doing my BP every 15 mins this morning as it was 169/100 first go. Its been anywhere between 159/96 and 188/111!! Called my MW who is on duty today and she was round within 5 mins! It was 168/101 when she did it with 1 - 2 +s of Protein so off to hospital I go!! Will keep you all updated xx


----------



## rubyrose

Hope everything goes ok vici x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: TMR this could be it how exciting - I hope it is for you this is gonna be a full weekend for the August Mummies :dance:

Vici - Hope your ok sweetness - keep us posted if you can......mwah xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Hope everything is okay Vici :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Heard we have had more drama, but sure we can only rise above it eh.

MJ: Hope OH wasn't too late last night and you enjoyed that bath.

Elly: Congrats on the good results from the docs.

Heidi: Hope the sleeping tablet worked and that you got some sleep last night, you poor pet I thought I was bad getting 2 hours last night I couldn't imagine only getting 45 mins every night.

Cleckner: Glad you are enjoying the time with DH and hope he is not too messy - men eh!! but sure it is all part and parcel of it aint it lol.

TMR: Hope things are moving along for you.

Joeyjo: Enjoy your walk but dont overdo it hon.

Shadow: Enjoy your pampering, Oh I think you have put me in the mood to organise a girly pampering day when DH goes back to work. Will your mam be home now for Vincents birth??

Xarxa: I can't help you on how long it will last but maybe it means that LO is going to come early.

Jai Jai: I sure did, he is being a star today too cause I couldn't sleep I went back to bed for an hour and when I got up he was doing the ironing, he never fails to amaze me bless. Sounds like you did buy all of ikea lol - I'm delighted you have it all sorted though and hope your SPD is not too bad today.

Nutty: Ah please god she will be on time, I reckon I am going to go over too, which would mean I will still have another 6 weeks tops - help!!!

Fairysam: Glad you had a good birthday. Wow yeah defo big boobies, I thought mine were big when I had to get a nursing bra of 36E and was a D before. But a G cup, fair play to ya.

Viki: I really hope everything goes okay at the hospital hon.

Rubyrose: Love the new avatar pic, you look great.

Hope I got everyone there, no real update on me, had a bad night sleep and a big worried as LO is very quiet today, but I will see how the rest of the day goes and will phone the hospital if things dont pick up. We are heading out to a 40th wedding anniversary tonight, but I reckon we will only stay for an hour or so. Well hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## kaygeebee

Good luck Vici & TMR - keep us updated. x

I'm painting today! Can't do too much though so hubby is doing most of it! :lol:

Yesterday we bought all our nursery furniture, so it's coming together nicely now :happydance: I can't believe I'm 35 weeks now - only 2 weeks until term! Where has the time gone?


----------



## elly75

Vici, sending good thoughts your way!

TMR, ohh sounds like things are certainly moving along.

Not really worried about the positive strep b result as the docs were kind enough to explain everything and such. :)

Today, I hope to get a lot more baby clothes washing done and to return some of the baby shower gifts (couple of things we won't be needing).

Have a lovely Saturday, ladies!


----------



## Aunty E

Good luck Vici! And TMR :)

Xarxa, I think we all share your pain :( But let's hope little one is coming a bit early in that case! 

Went to Oxford street (YUKYUKYUKYUKUK) this morning and now have everything for my hospital bag and some pads to protect the mattress on my bed in case my waters break! I also found some long cotton nighties in Primark with buttons down the front! Only £5, so I bought two - one for labour, one for after. And some wadding for my next bit of pushchair customising! Am going to have a bit of a lie-down, and then get sewing. I feel like total poo though, anyone else? Really tired, and a bit nauseous and uncomfortable. Couldn't sleep properly and eating is too much like hard work. No clear out yet though ;)


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks jeir - i feel like a whale!! LOL x


----------



## xarxa

Auntie E - I wouldn't say im in pain, just extremely imbarrased But i wouldn't mind her comming now, it's not that early, i am full term:)


----------



## ShadowRat

WOW Is it me, or is our group getting REALLY big and REALLY chatty and busy lately?! :happydance: It's so cool, I love how busy this thread is all the time, nobody can ever feel lonely eh?! 

As usual, I've read pages, but only a few things have properly stuck in my head... 

tmr, I know I've been saying it for ages, but really does sound like your time is coming now honey! Could your regular pains be proper contractions now do you think? How exciting! :wohoo:

Jai, bet you had fun buying all of those goodies!! I loooove having an excuse to go out and get goodies hehehe and now you're all prepared for JT right?! :yipee:

Xarxa, :blush: eeeep at the embarrassingness.... hehehe... I think the ladies here are right, it's probably your first "clear out"- I don't know if it's the same with others, but I have had 3 or 4 "clear outs" so far, and of course as you know haven't actually gone into labour at all yet, so maybe this is the first of a few for you X ? Maybe lay off the fruit or whatever for a little bit to slow it down? :rofl: hehehe hope you don't have to go through that too many more times, can't be fun to have that to clear up in the morning eh?! :hugs: Oooooh and while I'm "on you", Xarxa, I was wondering how to pronounce your name properly? Is it like "Shar-Sha" ? Or "Zar-za" ?? Or something completely different altogether?! Hehehe I always think of it as "Shar-sha" but not sure if I've ever actually asked you before?! Tee hee...

Vici, massive :hug: to you sweetheart, that BP sounds pretty scary :( I hope you're ok and that they do whatever they need to to take care of you in hospital... All this drama on the forum can't have helped your already-temperamental BP eh??? :grr: I'll be thinking of you, as we all will I'm sure, so whenever you get a chance pop us an update somehow honey :hugs2: :kiss:

Hmm... I know there'll be loads I've forgotten to mention, so sorry for those I've missed out! Hope everyone has had as nice a day as I have though! :D Went to Mothercare with my mum (I braved her wheelchair-driving skills, and she wasn't too bad really!! :rofl: ) But we bought 3 nursing bras for me (Size 38F!!!!! :shock: I never dreamed I'd wear a bra that size in my life!!! :rofl: I was a 34D before pregnancy and I thought THAT was quite ample!!! :rofl: ) and we bought some bits and pieces like a ton of cotton wool balls and more of the biodegradable nappies (for "just in case" whilst we start out with cloth nappies, I couldn't quite bring myself to go for the top-brand disposables, had to compromise somehow hehe) And then we had a lovely lunch in the sunshine in town, it was really sweet, a real girlie day out :D And my mum is all into this new fella she is sort-of dating, so she was giggling like a schoolgirl and yabbering away about him hehehe :cloud9: bless her :)

Anyway, hope everyone else has had an ok day today (MJ, did you kick his butt today?! Is he being a pain-in-the-ass hungover idiot?! :hugs: ) 

Love to all,
Shadow xxxxx

P.S. 2 and a half days till Vinceday!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## rubyrose

Shadow - completely sympathise with the big boob front but i am still ginormous compared to you lol!! I've gone up a back size from 32 to 34 and my cup has gone from F - G bloody awful!


----------



## tmr1234

well ladys nothing has come of it pains gone still got af pains and a acky feeling down there when stood up but thats it so i think it was just my body playing me up


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Ruby, well it's nice to know I'm not alone in the mahooooosive cup size, but you have a much more respectable back size than me!! Really, I don't think I _look_ like a 38 woman (there's no rolls of flab or anything like that! Just a really huge ribcage I think!!!) But my mum advised me to buy a more respectable 36E as well for a couple of months after Vince is born, when they start to "settle down" again! 

tmr... Awwww man, I'll bet you were kinda hoping that wouldn't die down eh honey?! I've had a few spells like that, but they've always eased right off again after half an hour or so. I guess your body is just gearing up in preparation, maybe next time it will grow into something more :winkwink:

I just made more banana cake! :wohoo: Yuuuummy!!!! OH is very pleased hehe (it's his fave :D )

xxx


----------



## Zoya

hi everyone...........hope everyone is doing well..........and already aug. mummies are getting their babies :cloud9: :happydance:

my SIL has got her baby girl today........she was due on 5th aug (1day before me :wacko:)........hope my baby comes soon....:coffee::baby:

good luck to everyone...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Jai Jai - photos of nursery please!!

Vici - I hope you are ok - please keep us up to date as we'll worry :hugs:

TMR - ah it could still be it, fx

MJ - Hope you kicked OH's backside today. My hubby is out tonight, he has just one week left of being able to drink so he best make teh most of it!

Shadow - glad you had a nice day

All this talk of boobies - mine will defo never be the same again! I was an A cup before - went up to a D cup within 3 weeks of being pregnant (and have severe stretchies to show for it!) and am predicting an E cup nursing bra when i get fitted. SO not nearly as big as some of you - but I might wij for biggest transformation!! 

jelr - sorry you aren't sleeping well and are in so much pain :hugs:

Mimiso - congrats on your little baby girl - photos please!

As for me - well we finished building all the nursery furniture this morning 9 i say we - I mean hubby!) so now I just need to find a place for everythign and put it all away!! I am a bit confused as to what I am gonna hang in the wardrobe? What baby clothes go in a wardrobe?!?!? I will try and take some photos to show you all once is done. We still need somethign bright to go on teh walls as it is looking bit too relaxing in there! I am thinking some big bright pictures of animals - but can't find and on the net - any ideas girls!

I have just got home from my nephew's 3rd birthday party! It was so cute and made me remember how cool childrens parties are! I am thinking of having one to celebrate my 30th birthday (not til April). Just imagine, a group of adults, a bouncy castle, sausages on sticks, jelly and ice cream and WINE!!!

Anyway - look forward to chatting with you all tonight and tomorrow x


----------



## rubyrose

Shadow, you look great in the bump pic you posted last week so back sizes mean squat i think! :) x


----------



## Boothh

Full term today!! Can't update proper cus I'm on iPod and it's too fiddly, just put bump pic on facebook if anyone interested. Will update properly tomorrow. :) xx


----------



## Vici

hi girls, sorry if this is a bit hit and miss but i'm on a rubbish hospital pc. got to stay in tonight, bp was sky high on first monitor so doc has prescribed some drugs - labutamol or something. had to wait 4 hrs and be monitored again and that has just finished. bp is down abit but still high so looks like the drugs are working. more pills at 10, then pills and monitoring at 8am. hoping to be sent home after seeing the consultant in the morning. hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Big :hug: :hugs: Vici!! Take it easy sweetie and get that bp right down, hope you can sleep ok tonight and that things look better in the morning :) :flower:


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow!! Ruby, Shadow and Shiv all your boobies sound great :D I know mine have grown alot......but I dunno how much - I need to get measured!!!

Shadow sounds like you had a great day

Shiv its exciting getting it all done hey? I will take some pics tomo and put them up - I look forward to seeing yours - and WOW that sounds like the best birthday party EVER :happydance: I want to come :D

Vici - glad ur BP has come down a bit......hope it comes down more and your allowed home - will be thinking of you, rest up ok?

Boothh - congrats on being full term; I am gonnna go check out your bump pic :D

Today we have just cleaned and popped into town for a few bits - I am quite uncomfy today :( I sat in the nursery on my new rocking chair reading a trashy mag :D and we made :pizza: tonight :munch: and I finally got my milkybar :dance: Waitrose have stopped selling them and I had to actively look for it today :dohh: but we got some from somerfield :D Just finished watching 'burn after reading' I am so tired might go to bed soon!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> ...I am so tired might go to bed soon!!

Me too :sleep: 

Oooh, if I go to bed really soon, then that means Sunday comes quicker, which means we're nearly on Monday, which means we're nearly on Tuesday and I'm nearly gonna have my Vincent!!! :rofl: That's right, isn't it?!? LOL if I reeeeally focus, do you think I can make the time go by super quickly?!? 

:haha: Tee hee!


----------



## Pippin

Vici hon hope the pills carry on working :hugs:

I'm not sure if I can go to bed, little one sitting right in the wrong way today, very uncomfortable but I don't mind so much.

Goodness Shadow you are so close it's so scary :shock:


----------



## xarxa

ShadowRat said:


> Xarxa, :blush: eeeep at the embarrassingness.... hehehe... I think the ladies here are right, it's probably your first "clear out"- I don't know if it's the same with others, but I have had 3 or 4 "clear outs" so far, and of course as you know haven't actually gone into labour at all yet, so maybe this is the first of a few for you X ? Maybe lay off the fruit or whatever for a little bit to slow it down? :rofl: hehehe hope you don't have to go through that too many more times, can't be fun to have that to clear up in the morning eh?! :hugs: Oooooh and while I'm "on you", Xarxa, I was wondering how to pronounce your name properly? Is it like "Shar-Sha" ? Or "Zar-za" ?? Or something completely different altogether?! Hehehe I always think of it as "Shar-sha" but not sure if I've ever actually asked you before?! Tee hee...

Well in that case, i've been clearing out all day. I'm not eating so much fruit, but i guess curry and cake doesn't help either

I pronounce it sarksa. Though i'm wondering if i should change my nick, noone knows how to pronounce it and alot spell it wrong. :winkwink:


----------



## Pippin

xarxa sounds like you could have eaten something dodgy hon, any chance you can get to the docs? Not sure what you can take to help that's okay for the baby???


----------



## xarxa

I really don't think so, cause there is no pain. And then it should be over by now as well.

I'm going to my mw on monday so i can ask then.


----------



## Pippin

Cool just remember to drink lots as you'll be losing fluids. Glad your not in pain. xx


----------



## xarxa

Yupp, im being careful. And i've never felt better :).


----------



## Shiv

on the other side of teh coin - I wish I could have a poo!


----------



## kaygeebee

Lol Shiv, same here, it's always such a relief when I manage to go!! :lol:

Vici, I hope the tablets continue to work and that you are allowed home in the morning honey. xx

We've spent the day painting the nursery, and have got the carpet ordered now as well - to be fitted in about a week or so's time! :happydance: 
We've also got all our nursery furniture now - I can't wait to have the nursery finished and build it all and put it in! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls :wave: 

Vici-Hope your okay hun! Take it easy my dear you still need to keep that LO in there for a bit longer! 

Xarxa-Sorry to hear about your little accident but you are definately not alone. I was really sick back in the first trimester with a UTI on top of MS and I had a similar accident. :blush: Not fun but makes for a funny story later on. My DH had a good laugh. I don't think he'll ever look at me the same again though. :haha:

Shadow-Hope you had a good time getting pampered today! I just noticed today that my toenails are HORRIBLE looking and need some maintenance for sure. :haha: 



Okay now for my update of the day. I had my childbirth class with the hospital today. Didn't learn anything too new but we did get to tour the labor area. The birthing room was quite small but I'm okay with that since it will just be DH and I. I don't need to go into the hospital until my contractions are five minutes apart or less. Or if my water breaks of course. I'm pretty thankful for that as I really want to just do the majority of it in my house where I'm comfortable. 

So I've been getting contractions about every half hour. I haven't been timing or anything and they don't really hurt but they HAVE been super consistant and have been happening for about 6 hours now. I'm not getting excited because I really just think it's probably BH because I think it would hurt if it was the real deal right?! :shrug: I'm kind of confused but I don't want to get excited or anything. I just figured I'd share. I think if it's still going on in the morning I'll start timing them just to see but for tonight I'm not going to worry too much. :dohh:

At my class today they said that only 10% of women's water breaks. Has anyone else heard this? I figured it would be way more than that.


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys pains have totaly gone today but baby is way to still for my liking. Iam really thinking i will go over so iam gunna stop trying to get him out ad just leave it up to him no EPO or RTL for me any more.

vici hope ur bp comes down and u can go home.

cleckner iv heard that about the waters mine didnt go with my son and dnt think they would of if m/w didnt brack them.

have a good sunday every 1 and shodow not long now u lucky lucky girl


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yeh Cleck I was told that too....it is nothing like the movies etc hardly anyone's waters break!! I kinda hope I am in that 10% :rofl:

Well that would be exciting if you were to give birth :D

I didn't have a great night sleep tbh....oh well......then I knocked my drink over it smashed the glass and went all over the bed :( so I had to get up :dohh:


----------



## FairySam

Morning ladies!

Ohh Cleck has anything else happened?! How exciting! and it gives me hope something might happen with me soon, since we are the same due date!!!

In fact all last night I was niggling with period type pains and I was willing them to turn into contractions! LOL! My prediction has been for a while that she's going to be born on 31st July which is Friday so fingers crossed!!! :D

Anyone heard how Bun was getting on? Has she had to have her induction today?

Sam :)


----------



## xarxa

Very exciting cleckner. Update us when you can :)

Jai-jai - its so typical isn't it, i've had some nights like that as well.


----------



## Aunty E

Morning! I felt SO dreadful yesterday I had to lie down for four hours. Hoping it was lack of sleep and a touch of the collywobbles, but fingers crossed, I feel more human today so I'm going to try and sew some stuff :)

I packed Imogen's bag and I packed most of mine! All I have to do is go buy mini toiletries for my sponge bag and pick out an outfit to go home in and I'm sorted :) Now, to get the filing cabinet moved downstairs so I can put the crib up...

Also bought nursing bras yesterday. Not blowing my own trumpet, but I had enormous knockers before I was pregnant (32FF or 30G) and actually I've found that they're a little bit bigger, but mostly just a lot firmer and fuller. They weren't squishy before, but they're really hard now. I've gone up to a 34F, which is fine really. I had a few bras kicking around already in that sort of size, and treated myself to some really decent Freya ones as I went along. I have small ribs, and Imogen hasn't really expanded them, as she's stayed mostly in my pelvis. As my corset-wearing friends have often noted, I have very flexible ribs ;) 

Although, having been a bit smug about how neat the bump was, some cheeky mare in John Lewis (who was about a CENTIMETRE smaller than I) asked if I was having twins when I told her I was 36 weeks. Erm no. And I'm only measuring 34 weeks. Grumble.


----------



## FairySam

Aunty E said:


> Also bought nursing bras yesterday. Not blowing my own trumpet, but I had enormous knockers before I was pregnant (32FF or 30G) and actually I've found that they're a little bit bigger, but mostly just a lot firmer and fuller. They weren't squishy before, but they're really hard now. I've gone up to a 34F, which is fine really. I had a few bras kicking around already in that sort of size, and treated myself to some really decent Freya ones as I went along. I have small ribs, and Imogen hasn't really expanded them, as she's stayed mostly in my pelvis. As my corset-wearing friends have often noted, I have very flexible ribs ;)
> 
> Although, having been a bit smug about how neat the bump was, some cheeky mare in John Lewis (who was about a CENTIMETRE smaller than I) asked if I was having twins when I told her I was 36 weeks. Erm no. And I'm only measuring 34 weeks. Grumble.

Wow those are impressively sizes knockers there! LOL! Wish I had nice firm ones! I'm like sag bags r us at the moment!!! :rofl:

Ooh what a cheeky so-and-so saying about the twins... A few people had thought they were being funny and have said something similar to me and it's really not amusing. Boo hiss to those people! :growlmad:

:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Xarxa - yes those nights are annoying.....but I guess it got me up - stops me being lazy I guess although there is not much to do as OH has done it all :cloud9: lucky hey? washing, hoovering, rubbish, washing up, cleaned the oven, cleaned the bbq, cleaned the shower, made the bed even.....hmmmm leaves me with the toilets and bathroom but I can't do the bath as it hurts my SPD so he has to do that too - gosh this is so nice that he has done it all but boy do I feel lost at what to do today :rofl:

Aunty E - ooooh sounds lovely and what a lovely figure - I am measuring behind and ppl ask me if I am having twins or when I say I am nearly 36wks or whatever I am/was there like OMG :shock: still a while to go then!!! and stare at my bump :rofl: and I thought there was hardly anytime left hehehe.....I am the same as you with the ribs mine are norm a 30DD but I am now wearing a 32DD but need to get measured as I am spilling out :dohh: I have a neat bump too - all out front.....keep getting told its a boy so think thats why I have :blue: vibes!!!

FairySam - ooh that is only Friday :dance: how exciting!!! Sending you labour :dust: to help it all along :D

No I have not heard from Bun - did anyone PM her, I was gonna give her my number but she had already gone when I thought about it then I forgot :dohh: maaybe she went in on her own accord yday otherwise I guess she is there now FX all is going well for her!


----------



## FairySam

Jai_Jai said:


> Xarxa - yes those nights are annoying.....but I guess it got me up - stops me being lazy I guess although there is not much to do as OH has done it all :cloud9: lucky hey? washing, hoovering, rubbish, washing up, cleaned the oven, cleaned the bbq, cleaned the shower, made the bed even.....hmmmm leaves me with the toilets and bathroom but I can't do the bath as it hurts my SPD so he has to do that too - gosh this is so nice that he has done it all but boy do I feel lost at what to do today :rofl:
> 
> 
> FairySam - ooh that is only Friday :dance: how exciting!!! Sending you labour :dust: to help it all along :D
> 
> No I have not heard from Bun - did anyone PM her, I was gonna give her my number but she had already gone when I thought about it then I forgot :dohh: maaybe she went in on her own accord yday otherwise I guess she is there now FX all is going well for her!

Yikes is your OH nesting Jai Jai??! I thought I cleaned a lot the other day when I did the hoovering, the bathroom and then for some reason decided the scrub out the *inside* of the kettle???! :shrug:

I hope your labour dust works! Thank you! No idea why I think she'll come on the 31st July... I just do!!! LOL! I keep having little chats with her and showing her the nursery and telling her everything is ready for her now so the sooner she comes the better! Not sure if she's listening though!!! :baby:


----------



## Mary Jo

hey ladies - just wanted to say thanks for all the support over my OH's antics of Friday night... he eventually got in at 12.30am, so not horrendously bad, and he did call just after 11 to say he was on the train. then yesterday I didn't let him wallow in a hangover (which he said he didn't have and I don't believe), and we went out, just shopping locally and had a nice evening in. 

today we're going to see his grandparents, just for tea and cake (I hope) and then up to his mother's boyfriend's to see them and get more tea and cake. but we're going to McDonald's on the way, so none of them can convince us to stay longer! it's going to be a bit of a trail around as we're in Lewisham, the grandparents are in Surbiton and the boyfriend is in Stoke Newington...

cleck, keep us updated! :D

vici, hope you're feeling a bit better now and the meds work!

xarxa, sorry to hear about your experience the other day, but if things are getting moving it's a good thing, no??!

shadow, good on you getting the nursing bras! not long now... :happydance: we popped in Mothercare to have a quick look at the bras there, but I didn't get measured or buy anything - I've gone from a 34C to 36DD in pregnancy but I wouldnt call them full DDs, so am wondering if I should get DDs or E cups... also, with the band size, I'm on the loosest setting of the fasteners right now but was on tight when I bought the bras (at about 22 weeks), so I am sure when he drops I'll still be a 36. How important is it to get measured? Aunty E, I wish mine would get firm, they have really gone south!! but it won't be forever for me... I had reconstructive surgery on them 6 years ago (to correct a congenital deformity) and when I saw the surgeon who did the surgery a few weeks ago (to ask about breastfeeding - he said I should have no problem) he said to come back once I'm done with having babies and he'd fix them up for me! Which is very cool as it's NHS. Of course I may not care about having boobs swaying round my bellybutton in years to come but it's nice to know if I do want them back to how he fixed them up the first time around I can :)

About being asked if it's twins - yep, I've had that, too. from people who clearly have never spent a lot of time around pregnant women, as I am not any bigger than I should be! though I guess for smaller women it looks proportionally bigger, and I am sticking right out in front. I don't look pregnant at all from the back.

Bun - don't know if you'll see this but good luck!!! :D

oh and once more I can commiserate with everyone who's had a bad night - it was especially annoying because I was falling asleep on the sofa so went to bed thinking I'd drop right off, but two things went wrong - first, some neighbours 2 doors down were having people round and they were talking very loud in the garden till after 11pm (I went to bed before 10) and that disturbed me, plus I wasn't cold enough. so once again I had to get up and go downstairs and sit naked by the open window for an hour before I was cool enough. :( 

I wish this baby would drop! I think he *is* lower, because I can feel more room between the bottom of the breast bone and the top of the uterus than I could before, but I think I can still feel the top of his head above my pubic bone, which is where it's been since at least week 34. I mean, I am glad it's in the right position to start engaging but come on baby, 2 weeks to go, get on with it... OH thinks that "once he gets on the runway there'll be no stopping him"... hmmmm, ok!!


----------



## FairySam

Glad you got it sorted with OH MaryJo, and ended up having a good day yesterday!

Sounds like LO is definitely beginning to engage! LOL, thats such a funny phrase 'on the runway'!!! Hopefully he will just 'fly out' for you!!! :rofl:

Sam x


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah reported that post, prob some sad teenager with nothing to do. Its half term remember!


----------



## FairySam

rubyrose said:


> Yeah reported that post, prob some sad teenager with nothing to do. Its half term remember!

yes lots of people had hassle with him recently. we've got better things to worry about than him and his nastiness!


----------



## rubyrose

Oh mary jo - about the twin comment, i dont get them myself but my friend is due in 6 days and her belly is big and low and everyone keeps saying to her, "you sure it's not two in there?" with her hormones i can see her wanting to punch them soon!! LOL. She doesnt look any bigger than a normal pregnant woman just looks like shes ready to go! 

That is one thing i will be glad of when this pregnancy is over, people thinking they have the right to comment on your figure!!


----------



## rubyrose

I know saw some of the posts. :( But hey ho, we must be an interesting bunch eh for someone to set up a whole new account for us, eh?!

Fairysam hope your girl does make her appearance on the 31st, wouldnt that be spooky?! I had a dream archie made his arrival on the 16th of august weighing 8lbs 2oz now so hubs says maybe i had some premonition and if it happens, we will be weirded out!


----------



## FairySam

rubyrose said:


> Oh mary jo - about the twin comment, i dont get them myself but my friend is due in 6 days and her belly is big and low and everyone keeps saying to her, "you sure it's not two in there?" with her hormones i can see her wanting to punch them soon!! LOL. She doesnt look any bigger than a normal pregnant woman just looks like shes ready to go!
> 
> That is one thing i will be glad of when this pregnancy is over, people thinking they have the right to comment on your figure!!

Me too - why do they think it's OK?! 

Although for me it when I'm not preggers anymore it will also mean having to hide my lumpy bits more carefully as I won't have a baby bump that eclipses them all!!! :rofl:


----------



## FairySam

rubyrose said:


> I know saw some of the posts. :( But hey ho, we must be an interesting bunch eh for someone to set up a whole new account for us, eh?!
> 
> Fairysam hope your girl does make her appearance on the 31st, wouldnt that be spooky?! I had a dream archie made his arrival on the 16th of august weighing 8lbs 2oz now so hubs says maybe i had some premonition and if it happens, we will be weirded out!

Quite right!!! 

and thanks! Maybe it was a premonition! I had one about my firends baby last year and was spot on! :baby:


----------



## rubyrose

LOL fairysam, im sure you'll look great!! One thing i have learnt now is i am NEVER going to moan about my figure ever again! I was a size 10 pre pregnancy and would still insist i needed to lose a bit of weight and now i look back at photos i practically cry !! Want my figure back now lol x


----------



## nuttymummy

fairysam....31st of july is a great day to be born on :)
its my birthday!!! :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone,

Well all my showers are done and my mom has out done herself with the homemade stuff she has made for James!! Now all that is left if finish washing and sorting clothes and putting them away. My mom gave us a lovely outfit to have his newborn pics taken in!! I still hadn't decided about his going home outfit but that will be decided at some point I am sure. Now OH will be allowed to put the stroller in the trunk to get it out of his room. I will have to take pictures of his baptism gown. My mom handmade it and it is absolutely gorgeous!!! He will look like an angel when he is being baptized :cloud9:


----------



## FairySam

nuttymummy said:


> fairysam....31st of july is a great day to be born on :)
> its my birthday!!! :rofl:

ooh happy birthday for Friday! :D :cake:


----------



## rubyrose

Another happy bday for friday from me! :) xx


----------



## elly75

Hopefully you're right, FairySam. Happy Birthday in advance, Nutty!

Can I join the 'having trouble sleeping' club? Even with lots of pillows, I'm still having a hard time sleeping and the sore hip problem came back again. Hooray for tiger balm!


----------



## Vici

Just a quick updates gals, i'm home and LO is just fine. They have spread my drugs out a bit as they weren't agreeing with me but BP is steadier. Highest of 168.123 this morning but lowest down to 123/72 (IIRC) Got to carry on with my twice weekly MW and daily BP at home and then see cons on Friday!

No update from bun, i texted her first thing this morning but not heard anything so hoping all is well. Will let you know when I hear xx


----------



## Pippin

:hi: everyone hope Sunday finds you well. I've been reading like all libraries will self destruct in the next 4 weeks so sorry if I haven't picked up on everyones news regularly.

Vici hope your okay hon :hugs:

I'm so excited my friend has her 12 week scan tomorrow and it's like having mine all over again. it seems so long ago we had that didn't we. Wow! Just hope her beanie is all safe and growing.

with the sleeping thing, I'm up must be every other hour now for a pee, it's driving me nuts. Thankfully DH is sleeping through me getting up but I'd like a bit longer between naps. How is everyone else coping?


----------



## cleckner04

Morning girls! :wave: 

Well, after a night of contractions that kept waking me up, today it is calm as can be. :shrug: Must just be getting ready I guess!! :haha: So I'm just going to chalk it up to a days and nights worth of BH and nothing else. I have a feeling Emma is just trying to tease me. :rofl: I'm thinking she will end up overdue. I did learn at our class yesterday that our hospital only allows you to go a week overdue and than they induce. So it's good to think that I only have 3 weeks left at the most! :happydance: 

I hope Bun is doing well! I keep getting on here more now checking to see if she's had her LO. :haha:


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> Morning girls! :wave:
> 
> Well, after a night of contractions that kept waking me up, today it is calm as can be. :shrug: Must just be getting ready I guess!! :haha: So I'm just going to chalk it up to a days and nights worth of BH and nothing else. I have a feeling Emma is just trying to tease me. :rofl: I'm thinking she will end up overdue. I did learn at our class yesterday that our hospital only allows you to go a week overdue and than they induce. So it's good to think that I only have 3 weeks left at the most! :happydance:

Doh! Darn those BH! :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

Aww *Cleckner* I was getting so excited for you, but surely having them for that long and regular is a positive sign that things are going to happen soon. I have everything crossed for you and three weeks is nothing really if worst comes to worst. I have to wait a whole 6 weeks maybe :cry:


----------



## cleckner04

Aww Pippin! :hugs: We are all in the same boat. I think all the latest arrivals is making the rest of us a bit more anxious to meet our LO's though. So many coming early, I'm so surprised by it. I mean we even have an August 31 baby that has been born. :wacko:


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! :wave:
> 
> Well, after a night of contractions that kept waking me up, today it is calm as can be. :shrug: Must just be getting ready I guess!! :haha: So I'm just going to chalk it up to a days and nights worth of BH and nothing else. I have a feeling Emma is just trying to tease me. :rofl: I'm thinking she will end up overdue. I did learn at our class yesterday that our hospital only allows you to go a week overdue and than they induce. So it's good to think that I only have 3 weeks left at the most! :happydance:
> 
> Doh! Darn those BH! :dohh:Click to expand...

I know right?! These crazy babies are making us all crazy too. :haha:


----------



## FairySam

hehe yep they are! We ALL want to be early!!! :D :baby:


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> hehe yep they are! We ALL want to be early!!! :D :baby:

:haha: I'm actually still hoping to go around my due date. Mostly now because my inlaws will be here in a few days and I truly didn't want anyone around for the first few weeks after LO is here. :dohh: It may be selfish of me but I just picture my DH and I bringing the baby home to an empty house and enjoying her to ourselves for a little while before letting family descend on us like hawks. :rofl: And I REALLY don't want the inlaws there when I'm laboring at home before going to the hospital. I can just picture it now. Ugh! haha.


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys hope u are all haveing a good day.

on the sleep thing iam sleeping really good to good really but have to get up 1s a night for a wee but still need ahr sleep in the day or dnt feel my self feeling really sleepy today thow. and the tops of my legs are killing me iam walking around like john wane lol
OH keeps taking the p*** about it.

my FIL keeps asking is there 2 in there and seid befor doi not want to part with it iam like yes i really really do but he just dnt want to. Rueben seid that hes baby bro is coming in 3 days bless he cnt wait to meet him but i think it is the present that he cnt wait for.


----------



## overcomer79

Well, we are having a lazy though although when OH gets back, I have to get stuff out of the car. I am going to finish his room this week. OH brought me breakfast in bed this morning. I didn't even know he was up. We are still having sleeping issues and am afraid before too long I will have a falling out with a neighbor who is treating me like I'm five years old. Due to my RLS, I sleep best during the day and she will come over and ring the doorbell, fine, I don't answer but then she will start beating on the door and it really makes it sound like someone is breaking in. I have one more week before I start back the academic year but the school year for students doesn't begin until the 24th but I have asked them to allow me to work until I have baby that way I can spend my time with him and not waiting on him. I only get 60 days with pay and that is all I can take since I can't afford 12 weeks with no pay through FMLA. 

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> hehe yep they are! We ALL want to be early!!! :D :baby:
> 
> :haha: I'm actually still hoping to go around my due date. Mostly now because my inlaws will be here in a few days and I truly didn't want anyone around for the first few weeks after LO is here. :dohh: It may be selfish of me but I just picture my DH and I bringing the baby home to an empty house and enjoying her to ourselves for a little while before letting family descend on us like hawks. :rofl: And I REALLY don't want the inlaws there when I'm laboring at home before going to the hospital. I can just picture it now. Ugh! haha.Click to expand...

I TOTALLY understand that! Our family all live over 250 miles away and all want to (obviously!) come see her when she arrives, but I've said we're not havinbg house guests for the first fortnight, so they can come down but I want them to stay in a hotel.

I feel a bit mean about it, but I'm going to be learning how to breast feed and I don't want a constant audience whilst I do it! Anbd like you say Cleck, we want some time with her on our own too! Esp as she's our first baby!

My Mam is coming down right away she said when I go into labour, and she can be at the hospital if she wants but she's not being in the delivery suite with me! NO WAY! I'm not having all and sundry looking up my muff! There'll be enough with the midwives/docs never mind my family as well! :nope:

I figure at least if my Mam is staying at a hotel she'll come a visit in the day when I might need her to make lunch or wash up and then she can have some cuddles with Amelia when I have a sleep, but then we still get the evenings (and sleepless nights!) with her ourselves.

One of my brothers rang up to say he was coming with my Mam soon as she was born and I said no way! Bless him, he's 19 but has learning difficulties so is more like 13/14 yrs mentally and he's lovely. I felt really mean as he's so excited about his niece and has bought her some presents but I really don't want the audience when I'm learning how to be a mammy!

It's really hard with family isn't it?! Especially as they are all so excited to meet the baby and share in the lovely celebrations.

I'm normally really quiet as well and do find it hard to tell my family stuff like this, but on this occasion it was really important to me to do it so I gritted my teeth and said it! Eek! I'm so nasty! :blush:


----------



## rubyrose

Hey all

i am also experiencing the weeing 100 times per night and weeing is always desperation now! I always used to be able to hold it now when its there its either find a toilet wihin 5 mins or wet myself !! LOL. Also been having on off pains down there, dunno what thats all about? Had them before, maybe baby dropping now. (*PRAYS IT IS SO I CAN HAVE MY LUNG CAPACITY BACK*)

I am seriously super stressed at the mo. NATWEST are driving me completely bonkers! I missed ONE loan payment last month (I've been paying it for 2 years, never missed one!) because i was something like 35 pence out so i got a 38 pound charge which then took me overdrawn, then a charge for being overdrawn!! :confused: So then that started off a vicious circle and another payment got bounced or summit and I've ended up with so many charges! :cry: so unlike me, never miss things like that so just decided to cancel all direct debits and pay manually as that is a joke! Also changed banks now to llyods, been with natwest 7 years and i didnt even as much get a letter to say the payment had been bounced so i didnt even know!! GAHH!! rant over!!


----------



## jelr

Hey all just popping in to say hi.

I have read but am rushing over to my mams for Sunday dinner so can't reply to everyone.

Just wondering if anyone has experiences this, I have a vibration like sensation just by my pubic bone all day and all last night, It feels a bit like when I felt LO's first movements. Anybody any ideas what it could be??

Well may run and the the grub, will check in later if I have time. :hugs: to all. Xx


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone - hope you have all had a lovely weekend - so many people getting signs of an imminent arrival!! eeek!

MJ - glad your OH put a brave face on it yesterday and you had a good day together.

Cleck - I know what you mean with regards to family. I don't mind them popping in but certainly don't want anyone staying overnight at the house. I will have enough to worry about without worrying whteher the bathroom is clean for guests!! Oh and I forgot to say that i am sooooooooooo pleased that Corey will be with you for the birth!

Jelr - enjoy your dinner. I'm cooking roast chicken - it's my favourite!

Vici - glad you are back home and BP is down - feet up now girl and keep LO in there a bit longer xx

I wonder how Bun is getting on!!

Pip - I can't concentrate long enough to get into a book :nope:

Fairy Sam - I too have had a premonition about my due date - I reckon 3rd Sept for me - AGES away!!

Ruby - you look fab and I think you will get your figure back real easy, you still look very slim (other than your baby bump of course)

Sorry for anyone I have missed.

As for me - well the nursery is done and everything is put away. We have all this furniture and teh tiny clothes take up so little room! All we have left to do is put up the babies name on the wall in letters once we know what the name is (althoguh I guess it won't be our first concern ordering wooden letters once bubs is born)

I also put some stuff in my hospital bag ( I say bag - I mean small case on wheels!) still got to put in entertainment stuff, snacks and drinks, nursing bras, some PJ's for after birth and probably loads of other stuff)

I also got together stuff for babies bag and chose coming home outfit. Just need to try to squeeze it into the change bag!!

SO I feel a bit more organised (althoguh still totally unprepared!!)


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> hehe yep they are! We ALL want to be early!!! :D :baby:
> 
> :haha: I'm actually still hoping to go around my due date. Mostly now because my inlaws will be here in a few days and I truly didn't want anyone around for the first few weeks after LO is here. :dohh: It may be selfish of me but I just picture my DH and I bringing the baby home to an empty house and enjoying her to ourselves for a little while before letting family descend on us like hawks. :rofl: And I REALLY don't want the inlaws there when I'm laboring at home before going to the hospital. I can just picture it now. Ugh! haha.Click to expand...
> 
> I TOTALLY understand that! Our family all live over 250 miles away and all want to (obviously!) come see her when she arrives, but I've said we're not havinbg house guests for the first fortnight, so they can come down but I want them to stay in a hotel.
> 
> I feel a bit mean about it, but I'm going to be learning how to breast feed and I don't want a constant audience whilst I do it! Anbd like you say Cleck, we want some time with her on our own too! Esp as she's our first baby!
> 
> My Mam is coming down right away she said when I go into labour, and she can be at the hospital if she wants but she's not being in the delivery suite with me! NO WAY! I'm not having all and sundry looking up my muff! There'll be enough with the midwives/docs never mind my family as well! :nope:
> 
> I figure at least if my Mam is staying at a hotel she'll come a visit in the day when I might need her to make lunch or wash up and then she can have some cuddles with Amelia when I have a sleep, but then we still get the evenings (and sleepless nights!) with her ourselves.
> 
> One of my brothers rang up to say he was coming with my Mam soon as she was born and I said no way! Bless him, he's 19 but has learning difficulties so is more like 13/14 yrs mentally and he's lovely. I felt really mean as he's so excited about his niece and has bought her some presents but I really don't want the audience when I'm learning how to be a mammy!
> 
> It's really hard with family isn't it?! Especially as they are all so excited to meet the baby and share in the lovely celebrations.
> 
> I'm normally really quiet as well and do find it hard to tell my family stuff like this, but on this occasion it was really important to me to do it so I gritted my teeth and said it! Eek! I'm so nasty! :blush:Click to expand...

I am SO glad I'm not alone in feeling like this. I'm the same way with the whole breastfeeding situation. My mom never breastfed so she's no help anyways but I can just picture her acting like she knows what she's doing and trying to tell me what I'm doing wrong, etc. I know it probably wouldn't all happen that way but I just picture family hovering over me and telling me all the things I should be doing differently. :dohh: This is my first baby as well and I really want to learn it on my own and establish my own way of doing things. Without the fussing family. They live about 800 miles away so it's not like they can just drop by and see the baby anytime so I do feel quite selfish but I just can't help myself. :blush:


----------



## Pippin

Well here is my 36 week bump picture, can't believe I'm here already. I still think I'm quite high so no droppage yet I don't think. I've put in a 27 week one to compare (stripy top) I think I've grown a bit.
 



Attached Files:







36 a.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 2









36 b.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 2









27+4.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks shiv :hugs:

Pippin - you defintely have grown!! Your bump is still quite high though your right, bubs must be snug!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks rubyrose, I reckon he's in there for the duration. I know he's kicking up a storm at the moment so he's obviously enjoying himself in there. he hasn't stopped all day the little monkey.


----------



## Shiv

you look GREAT Pips!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Shiv, I'm feeling quite uncomfortable now as he's still high. 

Glad you have the nursery done now. We're having him in with us until our new bedroom is complete with new carpet then when he's old enough we'll move and give him that space so we don't have one yet so to speak. But looking forward to doing it when he's a few months old.


----------



## rubyrose

Pippin - know the feeling hun, bubs was a nutter yesterday but he seems a little calmer today! It's a nightmare when they are this high up isnt it? Mines still high to so still getting the foot in the rib and the practically having my lungs squished if i bend down!


----------



## Pippin

Just had a look at your bump picture too ruby in the bump section, fab honey nice shape!! I guess we still have a way to go so we'll be the last to drop - booooo! The feet seem to come out of the top of my bump rather than in the ribs, very odd but more comfortable I imagine. He's been in the same position for weeks so I have a tiny stretch mark where he likes to push the most it's so cute. I hope it stays there so I remember the position he's in after he's born.


----------



## FairySam

Shiv said:


> Fairy Sam - I too have had a premonition about my due date - I reckon 3rd Sept for me - AGES away!!

Ooh! I love seeing if premonitions come true!!! So you think you're going overdue huh?! 

I think my premonition might be more wishful thinking as it'll mean I'm a week early!!! LOL! :haha:


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> hehe yep they are! We ALL want to be early!!! :D :baby:
> 
> ....Click to expand...
> 
> I TOTALLY understand that! Eek! I'm so nasty! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I am SO glad I'm not alone in feeling like this. I'm the same way with the whole breastfeeding situation. My mom never breastfed so she's no help anyways but I can just picture her acting like she knows what she's doing and trying to tell me what I'm doing wrong, etc. I know it probably wouldn't all happen that way but I just picture family hovering over me and telling me all the things I should be doing differently. :dohh: This is my first baby as well and I really want to learn it on my own and establish my own way of doing things. Without the fussing family. They live about 800 miles away so it's not like they can just drop by and see the baby anytime so I do feel quite selfish but I just can't help myself. :blush:Click to expand...

I think you're totally right to do it. I feel selfish too but they're our babies and we're bound to be feeling emotional enough without having to contend with overbearing relatives trying to get in on the baby action!!!


----------



## FairySam

Pippin said:


> Well here is my 36 week bump picture, can't believe I'm here already. I still think I'm quite high so no droppage yet I don't think. I've put in a 27 week one to compare (stripy top) I think I've grown a bit.

That's a very shapely bump you have Pippin! Lovely! And a little tanned too - and with no strechies! Am soooooo jealous!!!

Yes I'd agree you do still look pretty high up, but i bet you'll wake up one morning very soon and discover you can breathe again! And eat more! LOL! :haha:

Mine went at 35 wks but has dropped even more in the last week - and don't my hips know it! And my lower back! Youch! :-s


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Fairysam, not sure on the tan must be the light my belly is definitely lilly white :rofl: I'm waiting for the stretchies, I can feel them coming.

I'm not to bad with the breathing. I have a long torso so it's not to bad. My lady bits are starting to ache so I'm hoping he's making his way down now and I'll drop very soon.

I hear you with the achey hips though, especially when I wake up :dohh:


----------



## overcomer79

FairySam said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> hehe yep they are! We ALL want to be early!!! :D :baby:
> 
> ....Click to expand...
> 
> I TOTALLY understand that! Eek! I'm so nasty! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I am SO glad I'm not alone in feeling like this. I'm the same way with the whole breastfeeding situation. My mom never breastfed so she's no help anyways but I can just picture her acting like she knows what she's doing and trying to tell me what I'm doing wrong, etc. I know it probably wouldn't all happen that way but I just picture family hovering over me and telling me all the things I should be doing differently. :dohh: This is my first baby as well and I really want to learn it on my own and establish my own way of doing things. Without the fussing family. They live about 800 miles away so it's not like they can just drop by and see the baby anytime so I do feel quite selfish but I just can't help myself. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're totally right to do it. I feel selfish too but they're our babies and we're bound to be feeling emotional enough without having to contend with overbearing relatives trying to get in on the baby action!!!Click to expand...

My feeling is that they weren't there when the LO was conceived and they shouldn't be there hovering over you all the time. I have told OH that no family is allowed in the birthing room (they keep us in there an hour to an hour and a half after the birth anyway). No family will see the baby until we are moved to a mother baby room. I don't care what they say...I have the labor nurse to back me if need be.


----------



## FairySam

quite right overcomer, they weren't there at the conception! (At least they better not have been!!! :rofl:)

I'm so glad other people feel the same as I do about this! I don't want to be a clingy over protective mother but I just feel the first couple of days and weeks are so important for so many reasons I'm not prepared to compromise!!!


----------



## overcomer79

Hey listen to this...talk about over protective mothers. Any family member wishing to hold or touch LO will first have to use hand sanitizer. It isn't the swine flu that I'm so much concerned about, It just seems that sept is about the time people start picking up germs for the cold and other stuff like that so I am going to be strict on that.


----------



## FairySam

good idea!


----------



## Mary Jo

OC, I want people to have washed their hands or used sanitiser before they touch my baby, too, but OH thinks it's rude to ask! I don't, not considering there is a pandemic of swine flu. I'll make *him* clean up after getting home from work or wherever so what's the difference? My mum thinks it's not rude to ask, and frankly I don't care if people do think it's rude, if they want contact with my child they have to abide by my conditions.

Sam, I agree with you, too, re. not having family hovering over in the first few days/weeks. Our plan is that my parents are coming down south on the 3rd and staying with us for a few days, and will be in the south, travelling about within reachable distance of London for 2 weeks, so when I have the baby they can come and see him. But they won't be staying in the early days. OH is taking his 2 weeks of paternity leave and when he goes back to work my mum is coming to stay for a little while. Hopefully by then I'll know where I am re. breastfeeding, etc (she is supportive but wouldn't be able to be of any help really because she bottlefed both my brother and me). She won't interfere, I am fairly sure of that, just BE there and take AE out for a walk or whatever, watch him, while I get a rest. 

If they happen to be staying while I go into labour, they're going to go out. If it's in the middle of the night - well, we'll cross that bridge if and when!!

And I won't ask any family apart from OH to the hospital till it's all over and we're in the postnatal ward. Absolutely no way would I want them there, and my mum agrees, the birth of our baby should be a private moment between OH and I.


----------



## Vici

Will catch up properly tomorrow girls as i'm shattered, but wanted to say

Laura had her baby boy!!!!

Brandon-li Wong was born at 4.42pm weighing 7lb 1oz :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Massive congrats babe xxxxxx


----------



## rubyrose

Wow congrats to her!!!! Brandon is a gorgeous name!

Pip - yes ive started getting a ache in my lady parts as well, lets hope our bubs our moving down for us!!


----------



## xarxa

Mary Jo said:


> OC, I want people to have washed their hands or used sanitiser before they touch my baby, too, but OH thinks it's rude to ask! I don't, not considering there is a pandemic of swine flu. I'll make *him* clean up after getting home from work or wherever so what's the difference? My mum thinks it's not rude to ask, and frankly I don't care if people do think it's rude, if they want contact with my child they have to abide by my conditions.
> 
> Sam, I agree with you, too, re. not having family hovering over in the first few days/weeks. Our plan is that my parents are coming down south on the 3rd and staying with us for a few days, and will be in the south, travelling about within reachable distance of London for 2 weeks, so when I have the baby they can come and see him. But they won't be staying in the early days. OH is taking his 2 weeks of paternity leave and when he goes back to work my mum is coming to stay for a little while. Hopefully by then I'll know where I am re. breastfeeding, etc (she is supportive but wouldn't be able to be of any help really because she bottlefed both my brother and me). She won't interfere, I am fairly sure of that, just BE there and take AE out for a walk or whatever, watch him, while I get a rest.
> 
> If they happen to be staying while I go into labour, they're going to go out. If it's in the middle of the night - well, we'll cross that bridge if and when!!
> 
> And I won't ask any family apart from OH to the hospital till it's all over and we're in the postnatal ward. Absolutely no way would I want them there, and my mum agrees, the birth of our baby should be a private moment between OH and I.

I don't think its rude to ask either. swine-flu or not, there are alot of bacterias on doorhandles, money and small stuff we touch all the time without thinking about it. Combine that with the low imune system a baby has i think it's only natural to demand people to use anti-bac whipes if they want to hold the baby. If that's too much to ask, then holding the baby isn't that important either.


----------



## dimplesmagee

It's always exciting to hear that another one of us had their baby! Laura is bun right? B/c didn't Shadow get induced today too? Congrats!!!

Well, I'm in the "sleepless night" club as well. Last night I had what I think were BH for over 3 hours!!! with a really sore left side of my back. I kept having muscle spasms as the left side. I almost woke up my husband for a backrub! The contractions subsided around 6am and I was able to get a little sleep. I have had a lot of BH today, and feel a little crampy, but the back spasm for now have ceased. Crazy thing today, I have pooed 4x already!!! I'm lucky if I can go once in two or three days! Yesterday I went twice...so my body is doing something crazy! 

Today my husband put together the crib, and we moved furniture around till we found a way we liked it. It felt so good putting all the pieces together!!! I'm so excited for my little man to come.

I hope everyone enjoyed their Sunday. Another week is about to begin!!! :)


----------



## Mary Jo

yay, congratulations Bun!!! :happydance: what a big baby boy!!! can't wait to see pics...


----------



## elly75

congrats Bun! :D


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin- Lookin great hun!!

Also wanted to say congrats bun-in-oven!!! :happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you my darling. Get back on here soon and show off with some pics!! :haha:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Just catching up with all you ladies :D

Pip- You look amazing hon.

Congrats Bun :D :D :D Love the name, can not wait to see pictures.

I hope Emma stays put for you Cleck :) I totally understand what you mean about wanting alone time before the family all bursts in and gives there 42523623 thoughts and tips on how to raise a baby :D haha. :hugs: 

The medication the doctor gave me works...WONDERS. I have been asleep by 9 or 10 pm and up by 7 or 8 am without waking up through the night, I am just at total peace. I have been super super busy here with family events since my grandpa is up from Oklahoma (hes a pastor) to baptize my little girl at the hospital :D So we have been spending all the time in the world together and just being family as much as I can before this little one comes on Friday :D 

Hope all is well and I will continue to read and catch up daily haha


----------



## smith87999

Hello girls.. hope you are all well... can't wait to hear about more august babies... so I am doing good.... tired and hardly get to the computer these days... but thought I would drop in and say hello and good luck to all the rest of you .... babies are sooooo precious... seriously... you guys will all be head over heals in love.....

Hang in there and I will keep checking back.... Laura


----------



## tmr1234

pip ur bump looks great

bun congrats on the birth of ur LO 

smith ur LO is lovely congrats 

all this baby talk i want mine now (stamps feet lol)

cant belive iam 39weeks today only 7days togo then another 4 if anything like my son was but hoping wishing praying he comes this week its my sons 5th b'day on sunday and want him out befor then as iam getting so sore now at the tops of my legs. 

shadow bet u are getting really excited now only 24hrs or so and u will have ur LO good luck


----------



## Boothh

hello everyone!
not had much chance to get on over the weekend, 
had pains on saturday night coming every 15minutes managed to get to sleep through them woke up on sunday morning around 8 and they were every 10 minutes til around 1 in afternoon when they got slower and stopped in the evening went into bad period pains and backache, 
im getting so bored of these false alarms now i just want him here! :(

i sroted out both our hospital bags properly over the weekend just need to pick up some slippers, and some snacks/drinks for mine and they are done, 
they are by the door anyway cus if i havnt got it done by the time i go into labour ill go to asda on the way to the hospital :rofl: or send my mum depending on what im like,

i cant remember what ive read properly cus its still early in the morning, 
but congrats to bun!

here is my 37week bump picture, i havnt taken one since 19 weeks haha so im quite shocked i never noticed how big i was til i saw the pictures,

https://i30.tinypic.com/osy9z9.jpg

im getting the urge to bleach things, i got up early because i couldnt lie in bed thinking about cleaning anymore but now iv sat down i really dont wanna get back up again cus it hurts to walk :(

i just wanna sniff some cleaning products and scrub things hahaha, probably the first time in my life iv felt like that, 
iv just put the babies bedding and blankets etc in the washing machine so i can make up his bed properly ready for when he gets home,

were going to mamas and papas this week to pick up our second car seat and moses basket, not too sure what day though :/

gunna go do some scrubbing anyway, :) xx


----------



## xarxa

grats pip.

Anyone heard from Sam_Star yet today?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey!! Just a quicky!!

Pip - u look fab

Boothh - love ur bump too

All the girls about family I totally understand and agree about the alone time.....its totally justifiable!!

Xarxa - How are you feeling now??

Bun - Congrats :wohoo: soooo happy for you I can't wait to see you new little boy :D

Laura - your new little Man is gorgeous - glad all is well!!! :hugs:

As for Sam_Star - has something happened - I was chatting to her Sat night for a while....she reads on here but can't post on here so I know she was alright then - but has something happened Xarxa that I have missed!?! :(


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies - just popping in to say hi.

It's great to see August mommy's starting to pop already!

Congrats bun, smith and all the other new mums, good luck shadow.

I'm so excited that my maternity leave starts on Friday - 4 days of work to go :happydance: I'll probably be back on b&b a bit more then.

Getting frequent BH for the last 2 weeks, but baby is still high - though i'm sure the little minx went transerse last night - have to do my exercises to get him/her back to head down again!

Good luck to all
T x


----------



## nuttymummy

yay congrats BUN!!!!!!!! still jealous!!!! :rofl: cant wait to see pics!!

seems theres lots of aches n pains, contractions n BH in here!! lets hope it turns into something for the ones who want it too, and calm down for those who dont!!!

i havnt had any signs yet :(.....but so wishing she makes an appearance before my birthday!!


----------



## Vici

I can assure you Brandon Li is absolutely gorgeous gals. I'll let Laura post her piccie tho :D


----------



## nuttymummy

awww i cant wait to see vici!!! how is she? do we know when she will be home?


----------



## Vici

No not sure yet, not heard from her today. I was then texting her to see how she's doing :D


----------



## Vici

And O MY, i'm in the last box, when did that happen?!:happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Friday Vici :dance: - congrats xx


----------



## Sam_Star

:wave: I CAN POST!!!! YAY!!!!!
My PC has been fixed (not sure for how long though) 
CONGRATS BUN!!!!
there is so much i want to say but it would take me FOREVER to type so i love you all and i was keeping a very close eye on you haha!!
AFM last night just after hubby fixed PC i was chatting to Xarxa in the chat room when i started to swell all down my left side so i questioned it with the ladies who said that it wasnt right and to phone the hospital and i did they said to keep an eye and phone back today if it hadn't gone away but it has phew!! Then i started getting AF like pains all through my bump but they werent regular at all so all the girlies started worrying that i was in labor and i have to be honbest i was really starting to worry myself!!
So i rang back to the hospital and they said that when they are regular phone back and they will book me in! So i went to bed with 2 paracetamol and waited for them to stop THEY STOPPED AT 6 THIS MORNING!!! I should have been booked in last night because of Elinors condition they should have monitored me straight away so now i'm left feeling pretty angry!!! 
My midwife appointment is 3:15 today so im going to see what she says! So thats my drama lol!! Thanks for asking after me Xarxa and Jai xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Morning ladies... :D

Pip and Boothh, you both look fabulous!! 

What's everyone doing today? I have my 38 week midwife appointment at 12.15, so need to get my skates on because I have to allow myself 25 minutes to walk there, I'm not as nippy on my feet as I used to be! (Plus, I simply hate being late for anything, even though the chances are I'll have quite a wait, as 9 times out of 10 I do.)

Baby has been quiet this morning, but just fed us a yogurt, some almonds and pumpkin seeds and 2 slices of toast with peanut butter and strawberry jam, so hoping that'll perk him up. And a coffee. WAKE UP BABY! (He's ok, don't know what I'd do without my good old doppler)

OH made sort-of amends for Friday by fitting the sheet of wood we needed to put under the cot mattress for the baby monitor to sit on (it's a movement & sound one and needs to sit on a solid surface not the slats of the cot). And then we made the cot up with the little sheets and put the mobile on! It's so cute and feel so much more real (though it's back to being a bit of a dumping ground - I need to find somewhere to put the bags of clothes OH's sis gave us that are too big for straightaway).

OK, it's nearly half 11, better get myself off the sofa and into proper clothes...

:D


----------



## nuttymummy

awwww congrats on last box!!! not long now!!


----------



## Pippin

*CONGRATS LAURA* :happydance: another popped August Mummy how cool.

Thanks for you kind words ladies, feeling good today even after rubbish sleep but hey ho I don't mind. Off for lunch soon with a friend.

*Bothh* looking good hon, amazing how we grow and don't realise it.

*MJ* hope midwife goes well. Last time I went it took 5 minutes, hope it's the same for you as well. She even called me in before I could sit down. the other preggers ladies didn't look too pleased!!!!

*Shadow's* turn for C Section tomorrow, someone thought it was yesterday I shall keep you posted when she texts me. Bet she is super excited. Good luck hon :hugs:

*Smith* marvelous to hear from you hon and he looks so adorable, hope my little boy is just as handsome.

*Sam* sounds like you have had a rough time hon. If your worried get them to check you out but at least MW can do the basics today and ive you piece of mind.

*Vici* that means we are both on the last box :yipee: We'll be full term before we know it :happydance:

I'm sure I've missed loads of you out so sorry, preggers brain in full swing today :hugs: hugs to you all though. xxxxx


----------



## Mimiso

Wow, its getting so exciting in here with the August mummies popping. Shadow, tomorrow is your turn - do you have to be at the hospital at 7am. Good luck with everything.

Bun-in-oven, congratulations on the birth of your little one. Hope to see pics soon.

Hope you are all well. I havent had time to catch up on all the posts yet - Princess Mimi is keeping me very busy. I feel lost without BnB but will rectify that once she gets a little bigger. xxx


----------



## FairySam

Ooh congrats to Bun! Yay! How exciting!!!

And not long for you now Shadow either! Hope you are feeling relaxed and enjoying your last day of being preggers!!!

Well I have a bit of news myself - I lost some 'plug' this morning!!! Woo! :wohoo: Totally disgusting but I was soooo happy! I've never cheered into my knickers before!!! :rofl: :happydance: I am not having any BH or anything like that, but do have a lot of pressure on my hips. 

I know it could still be a week or more despite the plug coming away before labour starts but I really feel like this week is baby week!!! OH is now convinced it's all going to happen today!!! I don't think it'll be that quick!!! Wouldn't mind if it was though!!!

Anyway so watch this space... maybe my little premonition of 31st of July will be right?! Or I could still be sat here in 3 weeks time stuffing my face with pineapple and curry willing Amelia to get out!!! :rofl:

Sam x


----------



## angelstardust

I lost my plug (or the rest of it) this morning, lots and lots of gloopy mucus. And then had a sneeze incident, that could have been pee or could have been discharge or could have been fluid. Got a pad on and have to call back in a few hours to let them know if it's wet or not. 

But then my little lady has been pretending to escape for the past two weeks so I'm not holding my breath....


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooooooooooooooh its just full of excitment in here atm :wohoo:


----------



## FairySam

ooh it's all happening!!

Nothing else has happened for me yet, except that I feel like I have an elephant sat on my hips!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

Its getting so exciting now!! 
Is anyone else feeling like something in their lady bits is going to go pop??


----------



## angelstardust

Sam_Star said:


> Its getting so exciting now!!
> Is anyone else feeling like something in their lady bits is going to go pop??

Yeah, and that everything is going to fall out and all swollen and huge. :haha:


----------



## Aunty E

I went out at lunchtime and bought MORE raspberry leaf tea and some Clary Sage for the bath. :haha:

Last night, I wouldn't let OH :sleep: until he did his bit too. 


My maternity cover arrives next week and I don't want to be hanging round too long after he arrives ;)


----------



## Mary Jo

Am back from my midwife appointment and as I predicted yesterday, the little bugger is in the exact same position as he has been since 33 weeks, head down and not engaged! She's put me on weekly appointments from now to 41 weeks because of my anxiety. I bloody hope I don't *need* the 41 week appointment... 

It's ok, I *really* didn't expect to go early as people in my family don't tend to, but a little progress would have been nice. Guess I need to bounce on the ball a bit more, encourage him a little. :rofl:

All is well though, BP still good, 111/74, measuring spot-on, urine clear. There was a student in with the mw today and after the mw had examined me she had the student come and have a good go, too, as apparently my belly is so nice to feel! It was cool, she made her feel baby's foot, arse and back, and jiggle at his head, which is right above the pelvic rim but still free.

Now I don't know what to do with the rest of the day. I've normally had later afternoon appointments and somehow I just don't have a plan. Nothing exciting to cook for dinner, can't be bothered to go out again... meh. I wish I had somewhere I want to go, something I need... and I do need a few bits but can't be feckered.

Gah!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: sorry MJ that LO has not engaged - still time, maybe ur bubba will be an engaged and out all in a couple days bubba!?! 

Well I think I lost some plug today but minimal - not enough to dance about....I have more BH a few period cramps, bits are swollen and had a mini 'clearout' I think....if clearout is what you ladies call it!?! so i think my LO is getting himself ready.....but I think it is all just early prep - which is good :D

oh and nipples are very sore and starting to be dry etc....!?!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm with you MJ- I don't really expect to go early either. I mean sure it would be super nice to meet my LO now but really after all these polls people do about first ones going late, I'm most certainly not getting my hopes up. :dohh: Glad to hear your appointment went well! They told me at that childbirth class that baby could wait till the very last minute to engage with first babies as well so don't get too down about it. :hugs: 

Those of us having first babies, our bodies are still kinda dumb about what they are meant to do I think. :haha: Once we get around to the second, third, and fourth babies it should get easier I assume.


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam- Yay on the plug! I got a big glob of milky white substance yesterday and I'm wondering if it has something to do with the plug or it's just normal discharge. :shrug: It's interesting seeing how you are doing though as we are both due the same day with our firsts!! :happydance: Have you gotten any BH or anything yet?


----------



## FairySam

Glad to hear your appointment went well MaryJo! Yes get on that ball and bounce Mrs!!! Must get on mine today and see if I can make her come out early!!! LOL!

I'm sure there's plenty time for LO to engage. My LO seemed to do it over night! He's just too comfy he's going to wait until the last minute! :D

My midwife is due about 3pm so I'll see what she has to say about my little plug adventure this morning and see if she can predict how long it will be!!! hehe!!!

Sam x


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> FairySam- Yay on the plug! I got a big glob of milky white substance yesterday and I'm wondering if it has something to do with the plug or it's just normal discharge. :shrug: It's interesting seeing how you are doing though as we are both due the same day with our firsts!! :happydance: Have you gotten any BH or anything yet?

Yes thats exactly what I thought the other day when you were having your BH! But no BH for me! :( 

Although I do have lots of pressure on my hips and I've just been having some pains that felt like when you get a stitch, but don't think they were contractions as my bump didn't seem to tighten... pains were either side of my bump just in from my hip bones??? 

I'm going to be analysing every little niggle and pain from now on, and I bet I go overdue!!! LOL!


----------



## cleckner04

I have become the same way analyzing everything I think. :dohh: I am full of braxton hicks and I still don't think it means anything. Yesterday I finally started writing the times down just to see and they were so scattered about. I wouldn't let the lack of braxton hicks bother you though because really they just keep giving me more anxiety. :haha: Like is this it? Nope, fake. Is this it? Fake. :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks Jai, Cleck and Sam... I just did a bit of googling and it said that contrary to what they say about 1st babies engaging up to 4 weeks before birth, something like 75% don't actually engage till the start of labour! I really hope he does *something* between now and next Monday's appointment, not least because I can't wait to be able to breathe properly at night again. 

I'm just feeling fed up and teary right now because I had a letter saying the perinatal psychotherapy that I'd been told I had a place for starting Aug/Sept isn't now available and I'm on the waiting list and god alone knows how long that'll take. This is following on from a referral I had for ordinary psychotherapy last April, which I was assessed for and for various reasons they wanted me to wait a year and then be reassessed. That reassessment was in June and I had a letter saying they had a place for me, it's now with the perinatal people for obvious reasons, and it was ideal that it'd be starting so soon after I have the baby. Now I don't know how long I'll have to wait, and I wish I'd never been offered the place to start with because to have it taken away again has thrown me off and really upset me. Normally I'd get a bit cross but let it go but I feel really really upset. Even though I am not unsupported or anything, I still see the community psychiatrist I've been seeing for the last few years and also another one at the hospital I'm having the baby at, but I can't help feeling just - ack, I don't know. It's irrational to be this upset. Guess I'm just irrational then. :(


----------



## FairySam

Oh dear! Maybe I don't want the Braxtons then! 

Don't know if you ladies have seen this website. but once I do get some 'contraction action' I'm going to use it to help me track whats going on!!! www.contractionmaster.com It'll make life so much easier! Unless I'm in bed of course, in which case I shall have to use the old mobile phone stopwatch I think! Not coming all the way downstairs just for the website!!!


----------



## Vici

Another update from me - now going back to hospital!! Just been to MW and 1+ protein back, feet horrendous and BP 160/110 even with labetalol!! O what bloody joy!! :cry:


----------



## cleckner04

Vici- NOO!! :hugs::hugs: I hope all goes okay hun!


----------



## FairySam

Mary Jo said:


> Thanks Jai, Cleck and Sam... I just did a bit of googling and it said that contrary to what they say about 1st babies engaging up to 4 weeks before birth, something like 75% don't actually engage till the start of labour! I really hope he does *something* between now and next Monday's appointment, not least because I can't wait to be able to breathe properly at night again.
> 
> I'm just feeling fed up and teary right now because I had a letter saying the perinatal psychotherapy that I'd been told I had a place for starting Aug/Sept isn't now available and I'm on the waiting list and god alone knows how long that'll take. This is following on from a referral I had for ordinary psychotherapy last April, which I was assessed for and for various reasons they wanted me to wait a year and then be reassessed. That reassessment was in June and I had a letter saying they had a place for me, it's now with the perinatal people for obvious reasons, and it was ideal that it'd be starting so soon after I have the baby. Now I don't know how long I'll have to wait, and I wish I'd never been offered the place to start with because to have it taken away again has thrown me off and really upset me. Normally I'd get a bit cross but let it go but I feel really really upset. Even though I am not unsupported or anything, I still see the community psychiatrist I've been seeing for the last few years and also another one at the hospital I'm having the baby at, but I can't help feeling just - ack, I don't know. It's irrational to be this upset. Guess I'm just irrational then. :(

Sorry to hear that hun. I guess when you;re told you've got a place you gear yourself up to go, and it being such a positive thing it must be hard to have it taken away. Hopefully they'll get you back in ASAP. :hugs:


----------



## FairySam

Vici said:


> Another update from me - now going back to hospital!! Just been to MW and 1+ protein back, feet horrendous and BP 160/110 even with labetalol!! O what bloody joy!! :cry:

Oh no! I hope all goes OK and they can sort you out hun. :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> Oh dear! Maybe I don't want the Braxtons then!
> 
> Don't know if you ladies have seen this website. but once I do get some 'contraction action' I'm going to use it to help me track whats going on!!! www.contractionmaster.com It'll make life so much easier! Unless I'm in bed of course, in which case I shall have to use the old mobile phone stopwatch I think! Not coming all the way downstairs just for the website!!!

Thanks for this hun! I bookmarked it. :haha: But I have the opposite problem as you. Our bedroom and everything in the house is downstairs, computer is upstairs. :dohh::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

MJ- aww hun. I know nothing I say will help but :hugs::hugs: to you.


----------



## Jai_Jai

MJ - lots of :hugs2: that must be sooooooooo annoying!! and frustrating :(

Vici - :hugs2: hope your ok xxxxxx

Sam - thanks for website - great idea :D ive bookmarked it too


----------



## Mary Jo

Ack, Vici, what a pain! Hope you're ok and they can stabilise your BP again. :hugs: Have they said what they'll do if they can't - induction, c-section?

Am going to force myself to go out again now and hopefully kick my brain into some degree of balance again - I hate feeling low, especially when there is no good reason for it.


----------



## Aunty E

Eep Vici, hope you're ok! Good luck at the hospital and fingers crossed that you and LO are just fine!

MJ, there's nothing wrong with being upset, I'd be upset too if I'd been messed about like that :hugs:

I will stop whinging about wanting her to come soon, given there's nothing really very wrong with me. I'm just a bit scared (with all of the bad news) that something terrible will happen. And I'd like to be able to feel my hands again of course.


----------



## cleckner04

Aunty E- It's totally understandable to be worried hun. I think we are all VERY much on edge after the past few weeks issues and losses. :hugs: 

With that being said, over half of our group is medically full term now and the other half isn't far behind so it's hard NOT to get excited and want to hold our LOs now. :happydance:


----------



## overcomer79

:hug: vici. I hope they get you sorted and you get to come home soon. Please keep us updated...Oh wait...bun is her text buddy...:shrugg:


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock: :shock: ...I'm having a baby in less than 20 hours!!! :shock: :shock:

...sorry I've not been keeping up with you ladies... not sure I can put anything new into my brain just now!! :shock: :D


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone.

Congrats Bun!! Can't wait for photos!

Vici - hope they can get you sorted and take care x

Shadow - good luck tomorrow! Say hi to Vincent!

MJ - sorry you have been messed around - a trip out to buy something yummy to eat might help :hugs:

Everyone seems to be getting so many symptoms that their Lo's will be joining them soon! I haven't had a single twinge or BH or discharge!! i think I will defo be going over due!

I have just been to have my legs waxed and my toenails painted!

I remembered a tip I was given the other day that I thought I would share:
When your baby is having its first nappy put on in hospital - slather their bottom in vaseline - this will make gettign the meconium poo off much much easier - otherwise apparently you need a chisel!! Worth a try!


----------



## Shiv

Last box last box!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:D Good luck Shadow, we will ALL be thinking of you tomorrow :) You will do GREAT.

:( Im sorry Vici, I hope everything starts looking up for you honey.

Congrats on the last box Shiv :D


----------



## xarxa

Glad everything is ok sam_star, you had me worried there. I couldn't get any sleep last night. (lol).

As for me, i've been to my mw today. She said the head is fully fastened and engaged. :happydance:

I asked for a sweep, so she booked me one 24/8...... i really hope i won't need it i don't want to be pregnant that long:) She said that they dont do sweeps until after the due date, but she didn't think i'll go over.

Then she got me an appointment at the hospital to check if im leaking fluids. As i've said before i've had some wet experiences. Turns out it was just regular discharge. ctg was perfect and everything was nice and 'dry'.

Im feeling great atm.


----------



## Aunty E

Yikes Shadow! A real baby and everything! Doesn't seem real, does it? I'm going to put the crib up tonight, which will be my brave girl moment. And wash the terries :)


----------



## Shiv

grrrrrrrrrrrrr - I got reffered for a growth scan at my last midwife appt (last wednesday) and I just chased teh hospital to find out when they have me booked in for the scan - and it isn't until next wednesday - so 2 weeks afterthe refferal!! What is the point in that - if there is anythign wrong then it will just be even worse by then!!!

Useless!


----------



## FairySam

Oh Shiv how annoying... on the other hand at least it shows that it can't be something they are too worried about otherwise they'd have sent you right along as an urgent case. Try to think positively hun :hugs:

WOOO for Shadow! :wohoo: Not surprised you can't think of anything else!!! I only had a little show this morning and my mind had been on nothing else, so goodness knows how I'd be in your position!!! It's going to be great! Can't wait to see the photos of Vincent!!! :baby:

Well just had my midwife over to my house for my 38 week appointment and we went through the birth plan! Yikes *I'M GOING TO HAVE A BABY!!!!!!! OMG!* :argh:

Talking about what is available and what I'll want to do in my labour has really made it all so real! Esp with the show this morning! How has it escaped my notice that in a maximum of 26 days (but probably less!) I will will have a real live baby???!!! Argh! 

Especially when we have our hospital tour booked for Saturday and my midwife said to me that maybe she'll be popping into my room with the other people on the tour to see my baby!!! EEEEEEEEEEK! I know I could go at any time but having the midwife say it makes it more official!!! LOL!!

God am so excited and nervous now! I've been cool as a cucumber all along, I get one little show and I go to pieces!!! Goodness knows how I'll be when labour actually begins!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi girlies had nothing more in the way of pains today and went to see my MW she said that if it is to happen again i have to "get my arse up the hospital" (yes my midwife swore at me) as i was "lucky" last night so now i'm running around trying to get everything in order along the lines of babysitters and stuff!! My bump is measuring 37 weeks and Elinor is head down but not engaged! She also said that i WILL NOT make the 24th of august and to be prepared WTF???? Now im scared!!!
Good luck Vici hope your okay sweetie xx


----------



## Sam_Star

:shock: shadow your going to meet vincent TOMORROW!!! I know you didnt need reminding of this but bloomin hell i did!!!!! :shock:


----------



## FairySam

Sam_Star said:


> Hi girlies had nothing more in the way of pains today and went to see my MW she said that if it is to happen again i have to "get my arse up the hospital" (yes my midwife swore at me) as i was "lucky" last night so now i'm running around trying to get everything in order along the lines of babysitters and stuff!! My bump is measuring 37 weeks and Elinor is head down but not engaged! She also said that i WILL NOT make the 24th of august and to be prepared WTF???? Now im scared!!!
> Good luck Vici hope your okay sweetie xx

Yikes! Do you think she thinks your baby is going to be early??!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Has Bun popped then?!?!? Woohoo for baby Brandon-Li!!! :D :D I can't wait to see her piccies!!!


Ahem.... *takes centre stage for a second* ...

If anyone would like to hear my silly old voice :blush: talking about becoming a disabled mum on the BBC, IT AIRED TODAY!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

Here's the link to the iPlayer, UK girls should be able to listen to it here, others might have trouble, not sure... I'm second on the program, my bit starts about 8 minutes 56 seconds into the show...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p003qgcq/Outlook_27_07_2009/

:happydance: Enjoy, ladies!! Hehehe :blush:

Now I'm off to brag about it on the main forum, tee hee!!

Shadow xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Aww Shadow!!! :happydance::happydance: Enough said! LOL! 

It seems our thread has been taken over with signs and births now!! Before it was just random convos but now it's crunch time. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

OMG Shadow!! I am listening right now. You have the CUTEST little british voice. :rofl::rofl: I am loving it!! I realize I'm on a UK website but it's hard picturing all you girls with your cute little accents. :haha:


----------



## xarxa

Sam_Star said:


> Hi girlies had nothing more in the way of pains today and went to see my MW she said that if it is to happen again i have to "get my arse up the hospital" (yes my midwife swore at me) as i was "lucky" last night so now i'm running around trying to get everything in order along the lines of babysitters and stuff!! My bump is measuring 37 weeks and Elinor is head down but not engaged! She also said that i WILL NOT make the 24th of august and to be prepared WTF???? Now im scared!!!
> Good luck Vici hope your okay sweetie xx

Didn't you tell her that you called and they told you to wait and see on the phone?


Just hang in there sam_star. Another 2 weeks atleast :)


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl: :rofl: Hehehehe thanks Cleck!! Hehehe it's so WEIRD to know that you can all listen to my actual voice!!!! :rofl: :blush: hehehe..... Glad you can listen from the states, though, I thought it might not work but that's awesome :D 

Hope you enjoy my blabbering on :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## cleckner04

LOL! I'm STILL listening. :haha: Your talking about finding out he is a boy right now. I thought you weren't telling people about him being named Vincent?!


----------



## Sam_Star

i have it up and ready to listen Shadow but i cant get up to turn my speakers on lol!
Because Elinor has hiccups :cloud9: i know this is trivial but her diaphragm is working YAY!!!!!
sorry about that i'll calm down now x


----------



## cleckner04

Sam star not trivial at all!!! Awww!! :cloud9: That is so exciting hun!! :happydance: They are the cutest aren't they? And now you can be reassured that she is getting nice and strong for you!!


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> LOL! I'm STILL listening. :haha: Your talking about finding out he is a boy right now. I thought you weren't telling people about him being named Vincent?!

:rofl: Well I guess it's a bit late now, eh?! LOL They'll all know tomorrow anyhow :winkwink: and the most important people know already :happydance: 

AWWWW Sam, that's AWESOME honey!!! :hugs2: That's the sweetest moment for you :cloud9: must be so lovely :D :D bless her little heart, sit and enjoy your hiccups my darling :winkwink: xx

LOL Cleck, do I sound like a doofus to you?! hehehehe :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

No I think you have the sweetest little voice! :blush: You have to know that us Americans are in LOVE with british accents! Ever since I've been on this website I'm always thinking 'its so weird that all these girls speak completely different than me but we all get along SO well'. You girls all sound so proper and I'm like a dumb american who uses slang words all the time. LOL! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

:nope: don't be silly girl, american accents can be really lovely :) It's so weird hearing my own voice on there, I think I sound too posh hehehehe


----------



## Sam_Star

Awwwww i listened to it all and Naomi i have to say that i have ALOT of respect for you and you DH xxxxx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Shadow, I am so in love with your voice haha. So so so CUTE haha.

That is so great about her having hiccups Sam :D


----------



## cleckner04

Okay just the fact that you use words like posh. :rofl: You girls say bum, I say ass. LOL! You say use the loo. I say I gotta pee. :haha:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hahahaha Cleck!


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Cleck :D 

Awww fanx Sam :) She did ask whether OH wanted to be in it but he was "radio shy" hehehe


----------



## Sam_Star

ooh our bottoms are your fanny's - am i correct?


----------



## cleckner04

See everything about what you just said confused me sam_star. :rofl: A friendly term for my butt/ass would be bottom. Never the word bum. And fanny is the crotch for you girls isn't it? :haha: I never even heard the word fanny used for anything until getting on this website. It's just so cute the word differences. I'd be so out of place in the UK. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Well I correct myself because I guess I have heard people say sit on your fanny which would mean sit on your butt.


----------



## Sam_Star

Lol i think we should ban the word fanny :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

It is a strange word for some reason isn't it?! :rofl: I just say crotch. LOL! But after hearing Georgie use the word 'daisy' for it I have to laugh every time I see daisies now. They are my favorite flowers too. :growlmad::rofl:


----------



## FairySam

hehe yes I agree on banning the word fanny! It's so rubbish!

I much prefer 'lady bits' or when I don't have to be polite 'muff'!!! hehe! Makes me laugh! :rofl:

My nana used to call it a 'twopence' (pronounced 'tuppence') ??? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

And words like rubbish. :haha::haha: You girls are too cute. Now that I heard shadow's voice I'm picturing all of you sitting around speaking with your cute little accents. :winkwink:


----------



## FairySam

ooh my accent isn't posh! I certainly don't speak with a stereotypical English accent either! I come from the North East originally and even English people often have a hard time placing my accent!!!

I used to teach in schools in Watford and the kids were so confused I was English like them! The insisted I was Scottish/Welsh/Irish/American/Scouse/Brummy/Mancunian !!! :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

lol you guys are funny :D

I am just off to have my last meal :shock: lol

might get back on here later....

xxxx


----------



## Sam_Star

ooh i dont sound like shadow im a welshy lol! 
I call mine lady land and downstairs lol!


----------



## FairySam

(see my 38 + 2 week avatar!)


----------



## FairySam

Sam_Star said:


> ooh i dont sound like shadow im a welshy lol!
> I call mine lady land and downstairs lol!

:rofl: lady land!!! :rofl:


----------



## FairySam

ShadowRat said:


> lol you guys are funny :D
> 
> I am just off to have my last meal :shock: lol
> 
> might get back on here later....
> 
> xxxx

Ooh have something tasty!!!

I've just scoffed half a packet of cashews... oops! :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

FairySam said:


> ooh my accent isn't posh! I certainly don't speak with a stereotypical English accent either! I come from the North East originally and even English people often have a hard time placing my accent!!!
> 
> I used to teach in schools in Watford and the kids were so confused I was English like them! The insisted I was Scottish/Welsh/Irish/American/Scouse/Brummy/Mancunian !!! :shrug: :rofl:

I'm pretty sure Scousers, Brummies and Mancs are English too - teehee. Although my hubby's a scouser and I am convinced he's from another planet sometimes. I'm from Manchester originally, both our accents are pretty mild tho' thank goodness or can you imagine how our poor kids could end up sounding!


----------



## Mary Jo

WOW!!! Shadow, you sounded fantastic! You have a lovely voice, very intelligent-sounding, not "posh" posh but definitely very well-spoken :D The interview was great. How odd that it should go out the day before you meet V!!!



Shiv said:


> MJ - sorry you have been messed around - a trip out to buy something yummy to eat might help :hugs:

Heh, I did try, Shiv, I went to Holland & Barrett and bought a few things - oat biscuits and pumpkin seed bars for my hospital bag, raspberry leaf capsules and clary sage oil (I used to use this years and years ago and actualy really like the smell so even if it does nothing I will use it in my bath) and for a little treat now, a bar of Green & Black's 70% cocoa chocolate. Opened the chocolate on leaving the shop and despite it being well within its use by date (by over a year) it had this grey/white tinge to it. So I tok it straight back and the man asked if I wanted to exchange it. I did and the next bar was the same. I am fairly sure it's not harmful but I didn't want it any more with this grey coating, so I asked for my money back. He filled in the forms and I had to detail my complaint - all for getting back 65p or so. The manager, who was also around, didn't say anything to ME but was grumping away to the other man about how it was totally fine and just caused by the heat. Wel, I don't care, it wasn't what I'd expect from a bar of Green & Black's and I definitely wasn't about to eat it.

So I haven't cheered up at all. Went to the library and got a non-pregnancy/baby book, to take my mind off it all, then got some things in Boots and then bought a pack of roast beef slices in Sainsbury's, and ate half before deciding they just were not hitting the spot so I went to McDonald's instead and got a double cheeseburger. Now I'm home and still feel like crying. Grrrrrrr.

Anyway. Sam, that is wonderful news about baby Elinor hiccupping! Let's hope she stays put for a few more weeks though.

I hate the word "fanny", too. Especially "fanny pack" - it just sounds so so so so wrong to my British ears! Fanny is not so much crotch in general but woman's crotch, the whole daisy...


----------



## joeyjo

My swiss friend is from Bern and has never been to the UK except a short trip[ to london. When I first met her I thought she was a Brummie, she speaks perfect english with a very strong birmingham accent! Then I assumed she had a Brummie teacher but she said no it's just how her Bern-accent translates into English and that loads of people from Bern have a brummie twang!

I don't think of people who speak foreign languages having different accents in that language!


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwww you are soooo cute Naomi - I love your voice :cloud9: it is sooo nice!!! I hate mine I sound about twelve years old!!! :rofl: you do not sound how I thought you would lol - I thought you might sound a bit more oooh arrrrrr country!! :rofl: we should all record ourselves :D I want to hear what you all sound like :D

Cleckner - I love American accents I am always practicing it :rofl:

Sam - sooo glad all is ok!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

FairySam, where in the northeast are you from? I was born in Middlesbrough and brought up in Hartlepool, so I have a northeast accent. But as I've been living away from the area permanently for nearly 13 years, northerners now think I sound a bit southern even though I stick out like a sore thumb here in London still.


----------



## Jai_Jai

on the whole lady bits.....I call it lady bits but sometimes I call it 'Minni' I never used to - my friend does all the time so after the last two yrs of spending so much time around her and discussing pregnancy etc I have really picked it up :rofl: although when ppl talk about Minnie as in Minnie Mouse it does make me laugh!! My ex's family used to call it a 'cookie' :rofl: odd how ppl have different names for our bits! But boys are just Willy, Penis and :blush: Cock....


----------



## Mary Jo

I have some YouTube videos where I'm speaking... they are here - the untitled one that's 1 min 47 secs long is a few (4?) years old but I guess I sound the same (even though I look a lot thinner). I made it to show some friends my flat; I've completely redecorated since, though, so it's totally out of date!


----------



## Pippin

Wow *Shadow*, just wanted too say how awesome you came across on the radio (and I don't use that word awesome very often). You sounded so, so good and I serious mean that. You should go into radio your voice suits it. Well done, I had tears in my eyes for the majority of it as I feel we've all come so far together, I hope we all carry on going for a long while to come too.

:hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> I have some YouTube videos where I'm speaking... they are here - the untitled one that's 1 min 47 secs long is a few (4?) years old but I guess I sound the same (even though I look a lot thinner). I made it to show some friends my flat; I've completely redecorated since, though, so it's totally out of date!

MJ is that your belly moving?? Mine does that :haha: so weird isn't it but can never get it on camera as he's get shy with other people around. Little monkey.


----------



## FairySam

Mary Jo said:


> FairySam, where in the northeast are you from? I was born in Middlesbrough and brought up in Hartlepool, so I have a northeast accent. But as I've been living away from the area permanently for nearly 13 years, northerners now think I sound a bit southern even though I stick out like a sore thumb here in London still.

No way!!!I am a Boro lass too!!! Small world huh?! DH is from Stockton and we now live in Milton Keynes so LO is going to have a MK accent with a Boro twang I think!!! LOL! :rofl:

Our accents aren't very broad Teesside, and I often think my accent is more North Yorkshire really! Well, when I'm away from the NE it is anyway! When I go back home I soon slip back into all the glottle stops and other Teessider-isms!!! :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

MJ-AWW.. Your just too cute. :winkwink:

Okay seriously I don't know how you guys know one accent from another. They are all british accents to me. :rofl: That's all I call it. British. :haha: They are all cute. But, all sound the same to me. :shrug:


----------



## FairySam

Mary Jo said:


> I have some YouTube videos where I'm speaking... they are here - the untitled one that's 1 min 47 secs long is a few (4?) years old but I guess I sound the same (even though I look a lot thinner). I made it to show some friends my flat; I've completely redecorated since, though, so it's totally out of date!

Oh I can't get my PC to open the YouTube vids! Boo! :growlmad:


----------



## Pippin

My sister in Law is from PA and she loves it when we speak (good job she married a Brit then :rofl:). Her friends are even worse they give us sentences to speak like a parrot. It makes me laugh I can be so entertaining :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> Cleckner - I love American accents I am always practicing it :rofl:

And I am always practicing English accents. :rofl: The only things I know are from movies so I'd probably be offensive to you girls. Talking about tea and crumpets. I don't even know what a crumpet is. LMAO! :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> My sister in Law is from PA and she loves it when we speak (good job she married a Brit then :rofl:). Her friends are even worse they give us sentences to speak like a parrot. It makes me laugh I can be so entertaining :rofl:

:rofl: I am the same way. Honestly even if a guy isn't that attractive, but has a british accent, than he is cuter. LOL! :rofl: Like Robert Pattinson from Twilight. I thought he was cute but nothing spectacular. Than I heard him speak with his normal accent and I was just like 'awww *melts*'. LOL!


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> Cleckner - I love American accents I am always practicing it :rofl:
> 
> And I am always practicing English accents. :rofl: The only things I know are from movies so I'd probably be offensive to you girls. Talking about tea and crumpets. I don't even know what a crumpet is. LMAO! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL! Mmm crumpets! Wish I had some now!!! With lots of lovely butter that you _have_ to fill up all the holes with as it falls out the bottom!!! Yummy!!! :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: I just google imaged a crumpet. Are they bread? Are they sweet? LMAO! I have no idea. And do you girls really eat them with tea all the time? Do you girls ALL drink tea?! :rofl: I never have tea. I don't even like it very much. :blush:


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> :rofl: I am the same way. Honestly even if a guy isn't that attractive, but has a british accent, than he is cuter. LOL! :rofl: Like Robert Pattinson from Twilight. I thought he was cute but nothing spectacular. Than I heard him speak with his normal accent and I was just like 'awww *melts*'. LOL!

:rofl: Hahaha I find he's so much cuter in the film with the US accent :rofl:, he comes across a bit arrogant in the interviews I was so disappointed. But then should I really be lusting over a 17 year old in films hahahahaha :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

A crumpet is like a waxy very holey flat bun. I'll find a picture wait a second.....


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I am the same way. Honestly even if a guy isn't that attractive, but has a british accent, than he is cuter. LOL! :rofl: Like Robert Pattinson from Twilight. I thought he was cute but nothing spectacular. Than I heard him speak with his normal accent and I was just like 'awww *melts*'. LOL!
> 
> :rofl: Hahaha I find he's so much cuter in the film with the US accent :rofl:, he comes across a bit arrogant in the interviews I was so disappointed. But then should I really be lusting over a 17 year old in films hahahahaha :dohh:Click to expand...

I know right?! But he's EDWARD!! *Swoons* :winkwink: He's around 23 isn't he?! I'm gonna look that up now. hehe.


----------



## Pippin

Here you go cleckner an English crumpet. You can put anything on top from Jam to cheese to butter to Marmite they are yummy, you toast them.
 



Attached Files:







ist2_1383338-toasted-english-crumpet-with-melting-butter-against-whiteon.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cleckner04

Okay just looked and he's 23. It's legal Pippin! He's fair game.:winkwink: I think he seems kinda scummy in real life but as Edward, not bad at all. :blush::haha:


----------



## Pippin

Thinking about in the books edward is about 100 and something so that's fine. We'd be his young piece of stuff :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay crumpets kinda look like an english muffin. Like at mcdonalds. :shrug:


----------



## Pippin

23 that's fine!!! :wohoo: I like his hair and eyes in the film, not sure I go for his slick hair and stubble look I've seen him in some mags over here. He also closes his eyes more not sure what that's about as he has good eyes. I can't wait for number 2 to come out in Nov, already thinking who could look after the baby :rofl:


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> :rofl: I just google imaged a crumpet. Are they bread? Are they sweet? LMAO! I have no idea. And do you girls really eat them with tea all the time? Do you girls ALL drink tea?! :rofl: I never have tea. I don't even like it very much. :blush:

It's kind of like a hard pancake really! You can have them with sweet or savoury toppings. My fav is loads of butter! Yummy!

Yep I drink tea all the time! Proper Tetley tea with milk, none of this fancy Earl Grey rubbish! Eugh! Tastes like perfume that stuff!!! :sick:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Thinking about in the books edward is about 100 and something so that's fine. We'd be his young piece of stuff :rofl:

Very true. Man, I need to read those books again. My DH and I kinda read them together like I'd read the first and than while he was reading it, I'd read the next one, etc. And he is just as in love with Edward as I am. I want to marry him, DH wants to BE him. :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

MJ thats soooo cool :D i love it!!!! I love your tour and your Cat and your voice :D excellent!! I will get cracking with mine lol....I have some on my laptop I think which are rubbish and show you how I reeeeally sound like a child :rofl: but maybe I will try and find a more 'grown up' one :D

Yeh Naomi I agree with Pips - you should do it for a career you sound amazing :D great voice!!!


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Okay crumpets kinda look like an english muffin. Like at mcdonalds. :shrug:

No not at all, english muffins you have are like bread, these are rubbery/waxy and don't break up I'll see if I can find a better picture. You don't cut them just toast and bung stuff on top. the wholes go all the way through to the bottom. they are very weird but very yummy.


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> Okay crumpets kinda look like an english muffin. Like at mcdonalds. :shrug:

No they are different! We call the ones in your pic muffins too, which got confusing when the shops started selling the American style cake-y muffins (choc chip, blueberry etc!)


----------



## Pippin

here is a close up, not bread like at all.

edit: added another
 



Attached Files:







440-400-0-0-8-100-82.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









crumpets.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> 23 that's fine!!! :wohoo: I like his hair and eyes in the film, not sure I go for his slick hair and stubble look I've seen him in some mags over here. He also closes his eyes more not sure what that's about as he has good eyes. I can't wait for number 2 to come out in Nov, already thinking who could look after the baby :rofl:

Agreed! He's not nearly as attractive IRL as he is in the movie. Well I guess I can't say IRL cause I've never actually seen him in real life. :rofl: But I definately agree. He seems kinda seedy and dirty when he's out and about. And I'm mad they are waiting so long to release the new movie. :hissy: The first one isn't even that good but that hasn't stopped me from watching it twelve times. LOL!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooooh crumpets I LOVE THEM!! i could not survive without them I have them everyday :rofl: BIG craving!! Cleck I will have to send you some :D

Yes I love Tea have one every morning :D I guess its like some ppl with coffee I need my PG tips tea first thing or I cant function - yes defo no earl grey :sick:


----------



## Pippin

Exacgly seedy and dirty, spot on. I have the movie on my laptop, I went through a faze of watching it nearly everyday. I've got very hooked on romance stories since being preggers and reading. I've now started on the TrueBlood series of Sookie Stackhouse. I swear it's not a vampire fetish I have going just the romance bit :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Those look sooooooooooooooo good!!! Haha.

Speaking of Edward lmao, me and my OH were doing the deed 2 days ago, and I literally called him Edward, while picturing Rob P in my head lmao. He just stopped, shook his head and smiled. I thought my pregnancy twilight stage was calmed down until I saw the new moon trailer again haha


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai I want some now too but hubby is having an afternoon nap and I can't be arsed to go out myself!!!! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Ohh I see with the crumpets. It'd be so interesting going over there and trying every little thing. I just love food so it's fun hearing the differences. Which really we have alot of the same foods but everything just has different names. I know Shadow and I had this conversation before about fries/chips/etc. :haha:


----------



## Mary Jo

Pippin said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> I have some YouTube videos where I'm speaking... they are here - the untitled one that's 1 min 47 secs long is a few (4?) years old but I guess I sound the same (even though I look a lot thinner). I made it to show some friends my flat; I've completely redecorated since, though, so it's totally out of date!
> 
> MJ is that your belly moving?? Mine does that :haha: so weird isn't it but can never get it on camera as he's get shy with other people around. Little monkey.Click to expand...

yep, that's me and AE! it was a week ago, he was going absolutely nuts and we had the camera right there, so OH turned on the recording thing and just waited :rofl:


----------



## FairySam

Jai_Jai said:


> oooooh crumpets I LOVE THEM!! i could not survive without them I have them everyday :rofl: BIG craving!! Cleck I will have to send you some :D
> 
> Yes I love Tea have one every morning :D I guess its like some ppl with coffee I need my PG tips tea first thing or I cant function - yes defo no earl grey :sick:

I'm not big on the PG Tips I have to say! Not quite sure what it is about them I don't like, but I always know it's PG if someone brings me some! Definitely tetley all the way for me, or supermarket own brand Red Label I 
don't mind either!


----------



## Pippin

HeidiLSparks said:


> Those look sooooooooooooooo good!!! Haha.
> 
> Speaking of Edward lmao, me and my OH were doing the deed 2 days ago, and I literally called him Edward, while picturing Rob P in my head lmao. He just stopped, shook his head and smiled. I thought my pregnancy twilight stage was calmed down until I saw the new moon trailer again haha

hahahahaha I think my husband would have a sightly different reaction glad he took it well. Mine thinks I'm obsessed as I have the books on ipod too so I can listen at night and I thought too when I'll be breast feeding in the wee hours and don't want the light on.


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Exacgly seedy and dirty, spot on. I have the movie on my laptop, I went through a faze of watching it nearly everyday. I've got very hooked on romance stories since being preggers and reading. I've now started on the TrueBlood series of Sookie Stackhouse. I swear it's not a vampire fetish I have going just the romance bit :rofl:

True blood is now a TV show also isn't it? I notice there are lots of vampire series out now! I am into romance books too. Its a guilty secret of mine. I love the old period romances back when girls had coming out balls, etc. hehe. I'm a nerd.


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Ohh I see with the crumpets. It'd be so interesting going over there and trying every little thing. I just love food so it's fun hearing the differences. Which really we have alot of the same foods but everything just has different names. I know Shadow and I had this conversation before about fries/chips/etc. :haha:

I find american food quite sweet (my just be our weird family though) so I bet you'd find a lot of our food weird. Also you cook your food differently like a broiler, we don't have them. At christmas it took us ages to work out where it actually was in the oven :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Those look sooooooooooooooo good!!! Haha.
> 
> Speaking of Edward lmao, me and my OH were doing the deed 2 days ago, and I literally called him Edward, while picturing Rob P in my head lmao. He just stopped, shook his head and smiled. I thought my pregnancy twilight stage was calmed down until I saw the new moon trailer again haha

OMG. :rofl::rofl: I just burst out laughing.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha Pip. Ross just goes along with it. I think he gave up on his Edward jealousy stage after I finished the last book and would argue with him if he said anything about the books I didnt agree with haha, he just thought it was easier to go along with it. When we found out it was a girl he asked me if we should name it Renesmee haha


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, crumpets!!! it's so hard to describe them, they're definitely not "bready", waxy is more of an accurate description but that makes them sound horrible and they're not... but they need to be toasted and spread with butter and, for me, anyway, golden syrup. mmmmmmmm...

here's a description

cleck and Jai - thanks, and jai, yes, do upload some videos! :D


----------



## HeidiLSparks

cleckner04 said:


> HeidiLSparks said:
> 
> 
> Those look sooooooooooooooo good!!! Haha.
> 
> Speaking of Edward lmao, me and my OH were doing the deed 2 days ago, and I literally called him Edward, while picturing Rob P in my head lmao. He just stopped, shook his head and smiled. I thought my pregnancy twilight stage was calmed down until I saw the new moon trailer again haha
> 
> OMG. :rofl::rofl: I just burst out laughing.Click to expand...

Lmao. I would so hit that......no joke haha


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Exacgly seedy and dirty, spot on. I have the movie on my laptop, I went through a faze of watching it nearly everyday. I've got very hooked on romance stories since being preggers and reading. I've now started on the TrueBlood series of Sookie Stackhouse. I swear it's not a vampire fetish I have going just the romance bit :rofl:
> 
> True blood is now a TV show also isn't it? I notice there are lots of vampire series out now! I am into romance books too. Its a guilty secret of mine. I love the old period romances back when girls had coming out balls, etc. hehe. I'm a nerd.Click to expand...

Yer it is, it's just coming out here but I thin your on series 2 or 3 in America. I prefer the books they have more detail and I can read more than I watch. Same with twilight the books were so much better as I got to imagine in myself. I love anything that's slightly fantasy and romance at the same time. I'm literally reading a book every two days at the moment. I feel guilty about the money but then my DH points out it's cheaper than a bottle of wine and lasts a hundred times longer so enjoy. He's great at making me feel better.


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh I see with the crumpets. It'd be so interesting going over there and trying every little thing. I just love food so it's fun hearing the differences. Which really we have alot of the same foods but everything just has different names. I know Shadow and I had this conversation before about fries/chips/etc. :haha:
> 
> I find american food quite sweet (my just be our weird family though) so I bet you'd find a lot of our food weird. Also you cook your food differently like a broiler, we don't have them. At christmas it took us ages to work out where it actually was in the oven :rofl:Click to expand...

Don't worry, I don't even know how to work the broiler in my oven and my mom used to broil alot of stuff. I just don't know how to work it with our digital stove with all the random buttons. :dohh: I'd love some nice thick, broiled steak but just can't seem to figure it out. :shrug:


----------



## Pippin

HeidiLSparks said:


> Haha Pip. Ross just goes along with it. I think he gave up on his Edward jealousy stage after I finished the last book and would argue with him if he said anything about the books I didnt agree with haha, he just thought it was easier to go along with it. When we found out it was a girl he asked me if we should name it Renesmee haha

:rofl: or Nessie???????? Shorter...... :haha:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

MJ you have such a cute voice, I think it sounds so elegant and perfect haha. I am just in awe of the accent! I sound like I came from under a rock in the ground haha


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Yer it is, it's just coming out here but I thin your on series 2 or 3 in America. I prefer the books they have more detail and I can read more than I watch. Same with twilight the books were so much better as I got to imagine in myself. I love anything that's slightly fantasy and romance at the same time. I'm literally reading a book every two days at the moment. I feel guilty about the money but then my DH points out it's cheaper than a bottle of wine and lasts a hundred times longer so enjoy. He's great at making me feel better.

Can't you just go to the library and check books out? I've been getting in the habit of heading down to the local library and getting random books. Especially when DH kept leaving. My mom is a librarian so I'm a bit of a book nerd.


----------



## rubyrose

Just catching up on the thread and now i sooo badly want a crumpet with anchor and a cup of twinnings yum!!


----------



## Pippin

I think a *broiler* is like our grill but your grill is like hot rings you put things on with flame underneath, SOOOOOO confusing. I much prefer nobs to turn than buttons, I'm a practical girl but I get confused with ovens. It's why I let my husband cook everyday. I'm so lucky.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Nessie reminds me of the water horse lmao


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> MJ you have such a cute voice, I think it sounds so elegant and perfect haha. I am just in awe of the accent! I sound like I came from under a rock in the ground haha

:rofl: that's how I feel too. Are you actually from Minnesota originally? And if so, do you have that whole canadian sounding 'o' when you say the word minnesota? :haha:


----------



## Pippin

HeidiLSparks said:


> MJ you have such a cute voice, I think it sounds so elegant and perfect haha. I am just in awe of the accent! I sound like I came from under a rock in the ground haha

That's very harsh on yourself Heidi :hugs:. I don't know anyone that actually likes the sound of their own voice...... actually no I do, they are normally nasty jumped up men that won't let you get a word in edgeways.........


----------



## Vici

Hey girls, i'm home thank god. CTG was fine, BP was OK - up and down but they have let me come home as it didn't go as high as it was this afternoon!! I'm to carry on tablets, see MW on Wednesday and then back for growth scan and cons on Friday - just hoping I can have a few visits without the hour drive to hospital!! Starting to get fed up now :cry: Thank you so much for all your kind well wishes :hugs:

I've tried to have a catch up but if I miss anyone, I apologise, my head is somewhat frazzled right now!!

MJ - sorry to hear you've been having such a rough time hun, big :hugs: to you. Seems there is often no rhyme or reason to any feelings us PG ladies have xx

Shadow - OMGG, tomorrow, how exciting. I don't think i'd know what to do with myself :D

Jai_jai - thanks for your PM hun :hugs: Exciting losing some plug, mines still well in tact :D

Shiv - woo hoo on last box, i noticed I was today too :D We must all nearly be there now :happydance:

xarxa - glad you are doing well hun :)

Sam - glad to hear your pains have all settles, but listen to your MW, she knows what shes talking about, ignore the hospital next time :D Fab news about Elionors hiccups :happydance:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Lmao, born and raised MN but...I do not know if I do that lmao. I say "Ya Betcha" A lot lmao but Im not sure how I sound haha I hope I dont sound like the people from Fargo.

I agree Pip, gotta love those people


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Can't you just go to the library and check books out? I've been getting in the habit of heading down to the local library and getting random books. Especially when DH kept leaving. My mom is a librarian so I'm a bit of a book nerd.

:haha: That would be the most sensible idea :rofl: but they often don't stock new books that have just come out. I'm going to sell them on ebay after I think but I also go down to the charity shop and get them from there too. You can't guarantee what you'll get but you can often pick up something newish for a pound/dollar. You can alway guarantee a Dan Brown or two on the shelf though :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Heidi have you seen New In Town with renee zelleweger? It's based in Minnesota and when I picture people from there, I picture that exact accent. Now I wonder if you have it. :rofl:


----------



## FairySam

Pippin said:


> I think a *broiler* is like our grill but your grill is like hot rings you put things on with flame underneath, SOOOOOO confusing. I much prefer nobs to turn than buttons, I'm a practical girl but I get confused with ovens. It's why I let my husband cook everyday. I'm so lucky.

Is it really immature that I literally just LOL-ed when I read that you 'much prefer knobs' ??!!! :rofl: 

We're back to today's earlier conversation about fanny's, muff's, minnie's etc!!!! :blush:

Oh I'm such an idiot!!! :haha:


----------



## Pippin

Vici glad to have you back hon, do you think they'll induce soon if this carries on? I bet it does nothing for your stress levels going back and forth :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

FairySam said:


> Is it really immature that I literally just LOL-ed when I read that you 'much prefer knobs' ??!!! :rofl:
> 
> We're back to today's earlier conversation about fanny's, muff's, minnie's etc!!!! :blush:
> 
> Oh I'm such an idiot!!! :haha:

Hahahaha, No not at all. I do prefer knobs than buttons though :winkwink: what girl wouldn't :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> I think a *broiler* is like our grill but your grill is like hot rings you put things on with flame underneath, SOOOOOO confusing. I much prefer nobs to turn than buttons, I'm a practical girl but I get confused with ovens. It's why I let my husband cook everyday. I'm so lucky.
> 
> *Is it really immature that I literally just LOL-ed when I read that you 'much prefer knobs' ??!!!* :rofl:
> 
> We're back to today's earlier conversation about fanny's, muff's, minnie's etc!!!! :blush:
> 
> Oh I'm such an idiot!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I had a moment of bursting out into laughter at the end of a movie yesterday when I saw that someone's last name was Sanchez on the ending credits. I'm not going into detail because it is utterly disgusting but have you girls ever heard of Dirty Sanchez? :rofl: OMG I'm laughing all over again.


----------



## FairySam

Absolutely! Knobs over buttons anyday for me too!!! 

And today could be a 'knob day' if I'm to take my midwife's advice from earlier today - if she told us once to have lots of sex from now on she must've told us a million times!!! :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Glad you are back and ok Vic :) :hugs:

I did see that movie haha, I dont know if I sound that way though, I might just have to make a little video and post it on here lmao


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> Is it really immature that I literally just LOL-ed when I read that you 'much prefer knobs' ??!!! :rofl:
> 
> We're back to today's earlier conversation about fanny's, muff's, minnie's etc!!!! :blush:
> 
> Oh I'm such an idiot!!! :haha:
> 
> Hahahaha, No not at all. I do prefer knobs than buttons though :winkwink: what girl wouldn't :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: Definately prefer knobs here too. :wave: LOL!


----------



## FairySam

Eugh Cleck yes I've heard of it!!! Bleurgh!!! :sick:


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Heidi have you seen New In Town with renee zelleweger? It's based in Minnesota and when I picture people from there, I picture that exact accent. Now I wonder if you have it. :rofl:

The only accent I can tell the difference on is the New Jersey accent and deep south but that's only from films. I guess it's like our southern/northern accents.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

cleckner04 said:


> fairysam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pippin said:
> 
> 
> i think a *broiler* is like our grill but your grill is like hot rings you put things on with flame underneath, soooooo confusing. I much prefer nobs to turn than buttons, i'm a practical girl but i get confused with ovens. It's why i let my husband cook everyday. I'm so lucky.
> 
> *is it really immature that i literally just lol-ed when i read that you 'much prefer knobs' ??!!!* :rofl:
> 
> We're back to today's earlier conversation about fanny's, muff's, minnie's etc!!!! :blush:
> 
> Oh i'm such an idiot!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I had a moment of bursting out into laughter at the end of a movie yesterday when i saw that someone's last name was sanchez on the ending credits. I'm not going into detail because it is utterly disgusting but have you girls ever heard of dirty sanchez? :rofl: Omg i'm laughing all over again.Click to expand...

lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ew


----------



## cleckner04

Actually I think all of us ladies prefer knobs. Or we wouldn't be on this sort of forum in this sort of situation. :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> :rofl: I had a moment of bursting out into laughter at the end of a movie yesterday when I saw that someone's last name was Sanchez on the ending credits. I'm not going into detail because it is utterly disgusting but have you girls ever heard of *Dirty Sanchez*? :rofl: OMG I'm laughing all over again.

No?????????? tell me what it means I'm a big girl????????????


----------



## Mary Jo

cleckner04 said:


> Actually I think all of us ladies prefer knobs. Or we wouldn't be on this sort of forum in this sort of situation. :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> Eugh Cleck yes I've heard of it!!! Bleurgh!!! :sick:

:rofl: I'm giggling like crazy now. My DH was like 'why are you laughing' last night when I saw the name and I"m like their last name is Sanchez. And he got a huge grin but acted all snobby saying I"m immature. LOL!


----------



## FairySam

Right I'm off to have some tea... that's tea in the evening meal sense, not the hot drink sense!!! 

Probably be back again later since it seems I can't live without BnB lately!!! :)

I leave it up to Cleck to explain the Dirty Sanchez... it'll put me off my food!!! :sick:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Ahhh I am seriously gagging lmao. I hear someone say it and I picture it...blah ...Lmfao


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I had a moment of bursting out into laughter at the end of a movie yesterday when I saw that someone's last name was Sanchez on the ending credits. I'm not going into detail because it is utterly disgusting but have you girls ever heard of *Dirty Sanchez*? :rofl: OMG I'm laughing all over again.
> 
> No?????????? tell me what it means I'm a big girl????????????Click to expand...

I can't even say it. Its too shocking. :blush: Type it in google but just look for the definition don't click on any pictures or videos. :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Ohhhh bugger haven't had my Raspberry leaf tea today, must go boil a kettle. Enjoy tea FairySam think I'm going to have to wait for mine DH is dead to the world.


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Ahhh I am seriously gagging lmao. I hear someone say it and I picture it...blah ...Lmfao

:rofl: I can't stop giggling now. I don't even know why I brought it up. LOL!


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I had a moment of bursting out into laughter at the end of a movie yesterday when I saw that someone's last name was Sanchez on the ending credits. I'm not going into detail because it is utterly disgusting but have you girls ever heard of *Dirty Sanchez*? :rofl: OMG I'm laughing all over again.
> 
> No?????????? tell me what it means I'm a big girl????????????Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even say it. Its too shocking. :blush: Type it in google but just look for the definition don't click on any pictures or videos. :rofl:Click to expand...

OHHHHHHHHHHH............ :shock:...............nice, me thinks not!!! Some crazy, crazy people out there :shock: God I'm so British, obviously a prude..... can't believe Wikipedia actually has a definition for it.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I just called my OH who is sitting in the Army Office and said "Oh my god..dirty sanchez!!!!" And he started laughing..and stopped and told me "Now is not the time to ask for that Heidi Lynn!" .........I was on speaker..while him and the recruiters were sitting playing call of duty, I was so humiliated I hung up lol


----------



## cleckner04

I'm laughing even harder now Pip. Wikipedia actually has it? OMG! LOL!! :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

OMG dirty sanchez.... yuck.....
i really dont like R Patterson girls im sorry he is just to arrogant looking!! 
Mmmm LOVE patrick stump though oh golly he has my heart going (amongst other things)


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> I just called my OH who is sitting in the Army Office and said "Oh my god..dirty sanchez!!!!" And he started laughing..and stopped and told me "Now is not the time to ask for that Heidi Lynn!" .........I was on speaker..while him and the recruiters were sitting playing call of duty, I was so humiliated I hung up lol

OMG OMG OMG. I can't stop laughing now. I mean if anyone were to hear me right now they'd think I'm crazy. :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha he is cute, he reminds me of a little garden gnome Sam


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: 

you girls are soooo funny, your convo tonight is cracking me up!!! I just wish I could jump in with you all but there's soooo much to do!!! But have a good old giggle for me :winkwink: 

I'm "officially" going offline now, will text Pips and MJ tomorrow with update :happydance: 

Otherwise, I'll get back on here just as soon as I can to catch up with you lovelies!!!

Love you all soooo much my beautiful August Mummies!! 

:wave:

Shadow x x x x


----------



## Pippin

Right chatty ladies off to make a drink, catch you later. Thanks for the enlightening conversations :winkwink: I'm going to try hard to not think of the last one :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Garden gnome. LMFAO.


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Right chatty ladies off to make a drink, catch you later. Thanks for the enlightening conversations :winkwink: I'm going to try hard to not think of the last one :rofl:

Trust me, you'll never forget it. Anytime you even hear the word sanchez your gonna crack up.


----------



## Sam_Star

Hahaha!! He is my MAN i love him so much and poor darren has just learnt to accept it bless him i even had a cry when he walked out on stage *dreams and dribbles over stumpy*
OOOH I LOVE HIM IN THE OPEN HAPPINESS VID


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> :wave:
> 
> you girls are soooo funny, your convo tonight is cracking me up!!! I just wish I could jump in with you all but there's soooo much to do!!! But have a good old giggle for me :winkwink:
> 
> I'm "officially" going offline now, will text Pips and MJ tomorrow with update :happydance:
> 
> Otherwise, I'll get back on here just as soon as I can to catch up with you lovelies!!!
> 
> Love you all soooo much my beautiful August Mummies!!
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Shadow x x x x

I'll be ready and waiting hon.... I have antenatal classes at 10 but will keep phone on as well. Good luck we'll be thinking of you :hugs: give that boy a cuddle from us all when her gets out. :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

Bye and goodluck shadow hun xx Cant wait for updates now!!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Good Luck Shadow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D I will be thinking of you


----------



## Pippin

HeidiLSparks said:


> I just called my OH who is sitting in the Army Office and said "Oh my god..dirty sanchez!!!!" And he started laughing..and stopped and told me "Now is not the time to ask for that Heidi Lynn!" .........I was on speaker..while him and the recruiters were sitting playing call of duty, I was so humiliated I hung up lol

:rofl: that's very very funny!!!! :haha:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

cleckner04 said:


> Garden gnome. LMFAO.

Lmfao GOOGLE him, he does. He is so cute, like a garden gnome haha


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> I'm laughing even harder now Pip. Wikipedia actually has it? OMG! LOL!! :rofl:

I know 'aint it great they have everything!!!! :shock:


----------



## Sam_Star

Yes cleck google him and then you can love him too!!!


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Garden gnome. LMFAO.
> 
> Lmfao GOOGLE him, he does. He is so cute, like a garden gnome hahaClick to expand...

I just did and than I burst out all over again. LOL!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Oooh, Shadow, good luck! Can't wait to get your text!!! :D Big kisses to V!


----------



## cleckner04

Sam star I thought the guy off of house was your man. Wasn't that you that I googled and found a nearly naked picture of him for you?! :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

My belly hurts from all this laughing.


----------



## cleckner04

Hugh Laurie right?!


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> My belly hurts from all this laughing.

I still keep giggling about you calling your OH and can picture you yelling it into the phone. LMFAO. My DH called like five minutes after you posted that and I was STILL laughing and I explained the entire conversation over the past ten minutes and he started laughing too. :haha:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oooooo Dr House.....mmmmmm. Now that is one man I would LOVE to have deliver this baby haha


----------



## cleckner04

If we are picking TV doctors to deliver our babies, I call McSteamy on Grey's anatomy. *drools*


----------



## Sam_Star

Well im OFFENDED!! Im leaving this club because im fed up with you august mummies :rofl: im joking honestly i was being a mimic hehe


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh yes i still love mr greg house and mcdreamy lurve him!!


----------



## cleckner04

Sam_Star said:


> Well im OFFENDED!! Im leaving this club because im fed up with you august mummies :rofl: im joking honestly i was being a mimic hehe

OMG :rofl: All of us BITCHY august mummies. I'm LEAVING! FOREVER!!! 

five minutes later....

I CAN"T BELIEVE YOU SAID THAT ABOUT ME. AHHH!!! Now I'm REALLY leaving!!!! 

:rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Sam_Star said:


> Oh yes i still love mr greg house and mcdreamy lurve him!!

No, not mcdreamy. McSteamy. The one with grey hair. Man what is his name in real life. He's SOO hot to me.


----------



## cleckner04

Enough said!! :shock: :haha:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Lmao, he called back and everyone was laughing still, I was like "I do not want that now, I do not want that ever that is sick!" lmao.

Then...ugh..ok so he picked up this lame ass Harmonica habit a few weeks ago, so when he is home I have to listen to this GOD AWFUL sound..because he can not play it...but he sure thinks he can. I usually just shut up and let him go, but it has been getting so bad I ask him to stop....it drives me nuts. So he tells me today on the phone, him and his buddies were sitting and talking and decided they needed new harmonicas..so he bought a $190.00....HARMONICA. HE CANT EVEN PLAY THE DAMN THING HE HAS WITHOUT IT SOUNDING LIKE THE WHOLE MINNESOTA ZOO ANIMAL EXHIBIT IS IN HEAT....why are men such idiots?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Ahhh Cleck...hellooooooooooooooooo haha


----------



## cleckner04

Harmonica? How random is that?! Mine wanted to spend about that much on a yo-yo a few months back when I got the urge to buy us cheap yo-yos at Target for fun and he got SOOO into it. I shot down that idea pretty quickly. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

OMG I just found this picture of him too. I really need to stop or I'm gonna pull a 'heidi' and say the wrong name.. :rofl:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

..yeah a Harmonica..I didnt even know they made harmonicas anymore...because no one plays them around here unless you are 90 and own a porch swing. At least you got to shoot down the Yo Yo idea haha, Im stuck listening to this crap. I am really thinking about going to Target and buying ear plugs.


----------



## cleckner04

LoL! Well his new hobby will have to stop real soon if the baby doesn't like it. So just keep your fingers crossed that his horrible 'music' will make the baby cry every time and he'll give it up. :haha:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha. Pull a Heidi nice, lmao. It will be a night your DH will never forget haha


----------



## Sam_Star

Still prefer mcdreamy he reminds me of darren but darren is the hobo version :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Sam_Star said:


> Still prefer mcdreamy he reminds me of darren but darren is the hobo version :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## xarxa

LMAO at the dirty sanchez. 
How did you manage to grow up without having heard of that.

Can't believe you actually like mc Dreamy, he is way too soft for me.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: I go for dinner and have pages and pages to catch up on :rofl:

Dirty Sanchez - its a series on TV here and I thought you meant that - but then I looked up what Pips had :sick: OMFG I never heard of it either gross gross gross

Cleck that last pic of that bloke is H O T T HOT!!! :D

Shadow - I cant wait to see pics of Vincent!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Mmmmmm you got mee dreaming of men that arent darren now.....
https://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww27/Mamfa84/hugh-laurie.jpghttps://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww27/Mamfa84/Patrick-1.jpg


----------



## Sam_Star

Xarxa i dont mind mcdreamy being my bitch :rofl:


----------



## jelr

Mother of God you girls can chat, you actually were chatting quicker than I was reading the pages went up by about 15 in the time I was reading.

Overcomer and Mary Jo: I dont think its rude to ask people to use hand sanitiser when it comes to your LO expecially when there are nasty things like swine flue around.

Viki: Thanks a million for the update on bun. Sorry your not well again and feeling fed up.

Bun: Congrats on Brandon, cant wait to see some pics.

Shiv: Dinner was lovely, we had roast lamb and roast spuds yum. Well done on getting everything done. Thanks for the advice on the vasaline, I gonna put that into my labour bag and defo give it a try.

Cleckner: you are right about the whole family thing, I unfortunately wont have a choice in that matter as they only live around the corner so will all be on top of me, although because they are so near, they can call and head home again if I am too tired and we are all close enought that I feel I can say that I need a rest and they wont take offense. so I'm hoping that will work as I feel me and DH will need time to get to know LO and espeically DH as he will only get 2 weeks off from work.

Pippin: Love the bump pics, you look great.

Rubyrose: Ouch to the kicks in the ribs, I'm still hight too but dont seem to get any kicks in the ribs thank god.

Fiarysam: I hope your prediction comes true and that LO is here by the 31st, sound like things are on the way with your plug going, yippee. That website is brill thanks a million.

Dimples: Sounds like your body is clearing out, hope that is the start of something.

Heidi: I'm so glad that the medication is working, yay for some sleep you certainly deserve it at this stage.

Smith: Gage is so gorgeous, well done you must be so proud. Mind yourself and get plenty of rest.

TMR: Yay for 39 weeks, hope LO comes on time or before.

Booth: Love the bump pic, you look great, defo sound like your nesting.

xarxa: Hope your tummy is much better this week. Glad your midwives appointment went well.

Jai Jai: How is your pain now after that ikea day out? sounds like LO is starting to move yay.

Tillymum: Congrats on maternity leave. What exercises do you do to get LO to move head down?

Nuttymummy: Hope LO arrives before friday and your birthday - by the way happy birthday for friday in case I'm not on here or forget.

Samstar: Welcome back, I'm delighted you can post again, you are so right to make the hospital see you if you have any more false alarms expecially with Elinors condition. That is brill news about the hiccups yay. How is your swine flue? 

Mary Jo: glad the midwive appointment went well, sorry LO hasn't engaged though, and sorry about your appointment, hope you are feeling better this evening. glad your OH had made up for Sat though. are your monitors the angelcare ones, we have the same they are brill aren't they??

Mimiso: Glad you are keeping well and that Princess Mimi is keeping you busy.

Angelstardust: Congrats on losing your plug, hope baby is on the way for you too.

Aunt E: :rofl: at not letting OH sleep before he did his bit to bring on labour.

Shadow: Your radio show was fantastic, you are so soft spoken, well done and Best of luck tomorrow honey, Can't wait to see pics of Vincent. 

Well I have lmao at the convo, pippin I am with you and didn't ever hear of Dirty Sanchez, and ooohh dont think I want to again after reading that explanation, Heidi I nearly wet myself that you rang OH and were on speaker phone. Cant say I like hugh laurie, but both mcdreamy or mcsteamy could deliver this baby no problem ha.

Also was laughing at the convo on lady bits - I was only saying that to DH the other day if we have a boy obvioisly his bits will be called willy but what do you call girl bits as when we were small my mam called them a tail and i think that is just the most disturbing word ever and it makes me cringe, of course DH had to be crude and said box, but am liking daisy or mini :rofl: 

Anyways no news from me, just went for a spin into town with DH and we went for lunch, didn't do much shopping or walking as knees are giving way a lot now and have pulled muscles in my legs from taking the strain when pulling myself up out of the chair.

Talking of accents, I once had to do a tele thing about my arthritis as I am so young and I was horrified at the way I sounded, I think I sound like a muck savage :rolf:


----------



## jelr

Have I scared everyone away???????????


----------



## Jai_Jai

Jelr - thanks, your so right i dont think it is something i ever want to hear again!! How do you ladies know of it?? How did you find out? :rofl: I am obviously a prude too or something!!! sorry your knees and things are hurting....did you buy anything?

I am sore rang up physio today as they cancelled my appt and they told me they couldnt fit me in until sept :shock: I was like ummmm that be too late then!!! Sooo they have squeezed me in next thurs phew!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and a lot of ppl think my Dad looks like Hugh Laurie :rofl: more so when he was younger..............his name is Laurie!!


----------



## jelr

Yep Jai Jai I want to know how everyone knows what it mean ha ha - Its not something I think I have missed out on anyways lmao.

That is ridiculous cancelling your appointment and giving you one in Sept, sure LO will be here then and you wont have your spd anymore.

Just bought a baby sling, so that was good, have everything bought now for LO and am ready to go, just need to wait until he or she is ha ha.

Ah I'm not doing too bad with my knees really, the did say that they would be affected really bad with the extra pregnancy weight and it is only happening now at the last stretch so I have done well, just hope the next few weeks goes by quick though and that I am much lighter and back to normal after.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: yeh me either hahaha very random but yes it will make me laugh everytime I see that....DF has Dirty Sanchez on DVD never seen it - now I am scared to!!!

Yes I am thankful I can see her next Thurs and I am hoping they will give me my crutches then!!! 

Is there anything you can do to help your knees? oooh I always thought you knew what you were having.......its exciting not knowing isn't it - I really can't wait to find out now :D


----------



## rubyrose

jeir - yes the movements are pretty painful!! cant wait for him to drop!

I didnt know what a dirty sanchez was either!! I just thought of that programme with the welsh men on MTV, its like a poor mans version of Jackass!

I am sure you have a lovely accent jeir! I have been told i have a "nice telephone manner" but i don't like my voice! People are quite surprised when i talk cause I live in East London/Essex way and I sound nothing like it, someone even said i was "posh" LMAO!


----------



## jelr

Sorry girls was mid post when a friend called. 

Jai Jai: Yeah I really hope the crutches help you. Know dont think there is anything they can do for my knees as i'm off all of my meds since TTC, so will just have to stick it out, it is just the extra weight that they are not able to cope with, I'm okay walking its just getting up or down steps or up and down in the chair or in bed, I'm waiting on an appointment for physio for my pelvis so I'm going to ask them if there is anything they can do. But its something similiar to your situtation, the appointment is meant to be sent to me by post and hasn't yet, so LO could be born and all by the time I get it.

Rubyrose: Yeah I keep saying to DH have a dropped any yet, cause I'm keep hoping it happening ha ha as I can't wait to be able to breathe properly again and hope the heartburn will ease off, but then we probably will have a whole new set of symptoms ha ha like peeing more, although I dont think I can go anymore without strapping the loo to myself :rofl: - At least I dont have those rib kicks like you have.

Isn't it funny how we think we sound and how other people perceive us, rubyrose you think its funny that you sound posh, but other people think you do. I dont mind my voice or what I think it sounds like, but it was only when I saw the tele programme and heard my voice on that that I was shocked at how different I sounded as I didn't sound like myself at all, it was like listening to someone else totally, I was horrified :rofl:


----------



## jelr

Well my mam and brother are here now, so I'm gonna call it a night.

Night all, hope to see you all tomorrow. :hugs: to all. Xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Last bump pictures since I go in on Friday to have her :( 

I also just started to get stretchies on my tummy this past week :thumbup: Slowly growing upward haha.

Here is my 14 week bump and 39 week bump :D
 



Attached Files:







l_1559a034a2584bec85daeb90e61de2e7.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 5









39.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rubyrose

Jelr - yep be thankful you have no rib kicks!!! I have noticed i have weed a lot today, notdrunk more than usual so hopefully this is a sign lo is heading down south?! I try not to listen to my voice tho if someone records me on camera tho i hate the sound of my voice! 

Heidi you look fab xx


----------



## nuttymummy

OMG!! we have a tv programme here called dirty sanchez......i was guna say 'yeah i have a few on dvd' which would have sounded SOOOO wrong to you girls :rofl: (dirty sanchez was just a series like jackass)

then i thought...wait a minute, i better google this before i post, and now im nearly wetting myself coz it sez its also known as '*a stinky hitler*' or a '*frosty moustache*' :rofl:

and as for accents.....i get told i sound like peter kay! and everyone takes the mick out of words i say and how i say them :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

:rofl: i just found this definition!! ha ha ha 

A Dirty Sanchez is a sexual situation where a man is laying some pipe doggy-style, and while in the midst of sex he inserts his finger in the womans starfish and then smears his finger across her upper lip, giving her a thin shit moustache. This is the Dirty Sanchez.


----------



## rubyrose

GROSS!!!

ggaarrrllic bread nuttymummy?!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Lmao PERFECT definition


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh nutty mummy i LOVE peter key!!
Now regarding the 'dirty sanchez' when it was mentioned i almost posted "oh my god i used to go out drinking with matthew from dirty sanchez" then i googled - urgh!!
I cant wait until bedtime so i can 'sexily' suggest it to Mr Sam_Star he is going to pee himself hahaha!! Not that i would actually do it!!


----------



## overcomer79

Grossssssssssssssssssss


----------



## joeyjo

Wow chatty lot!! Can't remeber everything I've read other than lots of talk of crumpets - yummy!!! and dirty sanchez - gross and so never heard o fit before!

Good luck for Shadow today

Vici - sorry u had yet another hospital trip but glad things settled for u.

All the bump pics look great.

And as for TV doctors, McDreamy or McSteamy would do or Luca of ER. I had a huge crush on Dr. House (only as Dr. House not iHugh LAurie in any other role) but 2 things put me off it
1. somebody said he looked like my dad when dad got a new haircut and I could see why - eewwww
2. the final nail in the coffin was an episode where he had a urinary catheter and it leaked - yukkkk (it might have been a dream sequence but still gross!)


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys hope every 1 is doing good and not in to much pain.

Shadow good luck for today only a few hr befor u can hold ur little man for the 1st time.

well not read much back as iam in a lot of pain today fell off my birth ball last night and hit my hed side and leg now had af pains all night and bad back pain.


----------



## Mary Jo

morning everyone - Shadow, thinking of you today! cannot wait to hear from you and see pics of your little boy! :D

tmr, that sounds awful, are you ok?! OH keeps warning me that he thinks birthing balls are dangerous - I always pooh-pooh that! guess I won't be telling him about your experience. 

have had another fairly rubbish night of hardly any sleep for no good reason! :hissy: if I was in pain or something I'd understand it a bit but I'm not, other than when I move in the bed or get up to use the loo or something (my SPD has really ramped up over the past week or so... it's doing my head in). it doesn't keep me awake though. last night I slept maybe 2 hours then woke and had to get up and go downstairs because it just feels like a giant waste of time lying there doing nothing, then after than got another 3 hours or so, and woke about 5am and been up and about ever since :(

and then I did a stupid thing and googled the maternity department of the hospital I am going to give birth in. BAD MISTAKE. (but maybe I'll be prepared?) so many reports of bad experiences, people saying they'd rather give birth in the street or a McDonald's than go back there. :( specifically people talked of very poor postnatal care... eeeeek. just hoping that things have changed there, it didn't seem terrible when we went for the tour of the labour unit and postnatal ward, and one thing they do have is a phone number on posters everywhere for if you have complaints/issues while you're in there, it goes through to one of a few senior midwifes who I guess are the ones who kick some arse and find out what's going on... 

I know knowledge is power and all, but what's a first-time mum to do this late in the day? we do get choices in the UK, I could have gone to one of 3 or 4 hospitals in south London, but when I was asked to pick, early on in it all, I chose the nearest one, thinking they'd all be much the same and if so it's better to be within 10 mins of it rather than up to an hour's drive away. 

well, fingers crossed they've pulled their socks up. they (along with many London hospitals) got bad assessments in the last few years so hopefully they have changed their policies. oh well, I just need to keep my expectations low. if we both get out alive and well I'll be happy. everything else is just icing.

:D


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo I'm going to start a thread in the main bit so we can update on shadow when needs be. I think it'll get lost in here. Hope that's okay with you!


----------



## Mary Jo

Sure, go for it!!! It's very very exciting... :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

All done. I thought she'd like to read everyones well wishes too as I know she's popular. I'm so jealous though I'd love to meet my man today. I am going to see where hell be born today so that's the next best thing :happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh, me too... would love to meet AE sooner than 2 weeks but am resigned to 3+. Any time after Monday is great with me though. Have stuff to do this week and then my parents are coming to London on the 3rd, so ... asap, please, AE!!!


----------



## Vici

Morning gals, gosh weren't you all chatty last night :D

Hope you are all well, i'm retiring back to my pit position on the recliner!! O what joy :)

Good luck Shadow :D

xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh MJ - sorry you had a rubbish night - I had a pants nights sleep!!! Sorry your hospital does not sound so great but your right they woould have changed and pulled their socks up after bad reviews!! Which is evident with the complaints line everywhere! You will be fine! :hugs2:

Thanks Pips - thats a great idea, I am soooo excited :dance:


----------



## joeyjo

Vici - love the new avatar - you look really happy in it!

I'm doing our tax paperwork final draft today - it sucks! I've spent most of the last week figuring it out in pencil and translating the german and then trying to decipher the english!

HAd the pencil version checked at the office yesterday and it seems I'm on the right track.... Hopefully be done by lunchtime.


----------



## Vici

Thanks Joeyjo - It was at a car show last year and i was pissed wet thru :D All good fun tho :rofl: Hope you get all your paperwork sorted :D

MJ - sorry about your hospital hun, not really sure what advice I can give or how easy it is to change :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh nice piccy Vici - how u feeling today? how is the BP?

Joey - hope u sort ur paperwork hun, I have to do some today too :( borrrring!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks, jai and Vici - I won't be changing at this late stage, just got to hope for an uneventful birth and a baby that feeds well so we can be in and out as quickly as poss! One good thing, apparently the neonatal and child-specific wards are excellent, so if there are any problems it's a great place to be, which is reassuring.


----------



## Vici

Thats good to know MJ. Like you said, you may not even notice any bad things because all will be fine :D

Feeling a bit crappy this morning so planning on doing nothing all day! BP is 156/92 at the min so lets hop[e it stays there.


----------



## Mary Jo

*sends "stay low" vibes to Vici's BP*

what's everyone else doing today? am feeling a bit better after my shite mood of yesterday, thank goodness... but I have no plans. hmmm. maybe it's a lasagne night. I do need to clear out the freezer (it's sadly very tiny) and fill its limited capacity with STUFF for the next few weeks... with good organisation I can get a few emergency meals stashed away. fortunately we have a co-op and a Tesco Express both within a few mins walk, as well as a fish & chip shop, Chinese, Indian and pizza place, and McDonald's 5 mins drive away, so we shan't starve, but home cooked food is always nicest, IMO. I'll largely be leaving the catering to my mum and OH but I think a bit of cookery would be good use of the last few weeks!


----------



## Jai_Jai

MJ - thats the main thing hey?

Hope ur BP stays there Vici - I feel shattered today so not planning on doing much - got a new phone today, so will play with that.....hoping I do not have to change my number but I reckon I will have to :( I love my number atm :rofl: - will let you know what it is though Vici if it changes.........

I do have my 36 week mw appt today!!! oh Happy 36 Weeks Vici :cake:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh yes MJ I totally agree about home cooked food - I did a huge batch of spag bol and chilli so we have some of that in the freezer :D will make some more things over next few weeks too.....OH is good at the cooking side so not too worried there :D


----------



## Vici

Our freezer is full so no chance of anything going in there. DF is a good cook and he has said he'll sort food once LO is here :)

O yes, happy 36 weeks Jai_jai :D


----------



## FairySam

Morning ladies!

Glad you're feeling better Vici - lets hope that BP stays put! A nice day in your recliner should help you with that!

Oh dear MaryJo, sorry to hear about your hospital. It's probably worth noting though that even though people have give it bad reviews people who have had a bad experience are more likely to be compelled to write a review than those people who had a good experience, so it could be making it look worse than it is. I'm sure you'll be fine! :)

Ooh I shall be keeping a look out for Shadow's updates! How exciting! :happydance:

Well I managed almost 6 hours of unbroken sleep last night! I was awake at 5.15am but don;t feel too bad! I have done an entire food shop this morning! Went out at 7am and Tesco was totally empty! Excellent! Got round in record time as well - less than an hour - which is good going as it's been taking me at least 1hr 30 mins recently, if not 2 hours! Must've been that unbroken sleep I had!

I've also been on to my landlords to give them some gip after they haven't sorted out a problem for us since we moved in - in January! So they are getting to it today!

Not had any more plug come out but have had some little niggly back pains and what not. Also had the urge to clean out the fridge!!! LOL!!! So I'm just waiting and seeing now!!! 

Sam x


----------



## FairySam

Mary Jo said:


> *sends "stay low" vibes to Vici's BP*
> 
> what's everyone else doing today? am feeling a bit better after my shite mood of yesterday, thank goodness... but I have no plans. hmmm. maybe it's a lasagne night. I do need to clear out the freezer (it's sadly very tiny) and fill its limited capacity with STUFF for the next few weeks... with good organisation I can get a few emergency meals stashed away. fortunately we have a co-op and a Tesco Express both within a few mins walk, as well as a fish & chip shop, Chinese, Indian and pizza place, and McDonald's 5 mins drive away, so we shan't starve, but home cooked food is always nicest, IMO. I'll largely be leaving the catering to my mum and OH but I think a bit of cookery would be good use of the last few weeks!

That's one of my plans for today too! I bought several packs of mince and a thing of chicken breast that I'm going to knock up into some meals and freeze!

It's very domesticated of us isn't it?!!! :haha:


----------



## joeyjo

My freezer can not fit another thing in it!! It has virtually every mince based dish I can think of, paella, curry, ravioli, loads of marinated meat, mountains of stuff. Plus a bpught 3 packs of turkey breast steaks yesterday and split them into portions in it yesterday coz they were on special. Its a feat of engineering to get anything in and out at the moment!!

I also did a HUGE cupboard shop yesterday and stocked up on: UHT milk (its different here and tastes OK) cereal, pasta, tins (beans, chickpeas, tuna, pears, pineapple...) dried risotto and pasta dishes, raisins, dried fruit etc.... pJArs of pasta sauce....
My hubby thinks I have enought o last till Xmas! But I feel better and more prepared for it!


----------



## nuttymummy

morning everyone!

ooooo thinking of shadow today!!!

o yes.....definitely gaaarrllic brreaaaddd!!! i didnt realise JUST how bad it was till i heard myself back on video camera!! my dad was in stitches,he said god u cant get any more lancashire than that!! im always getting ribbed for saying words a certain way....especially people from yorkshire!!! lol :rofl:

happy 36 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
39 for me today :shock: wish i could see my baby!!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

oh wow, joey, super-organised! I really wish we had a proper-size freezer, ours is a glorified ice box (it has a star rating though so it does freeze properly). for the last several months I've been cooking double what we need and freezing the leftovers and it makes such a big difference not having to cook every night, especially for OH when I was at work (he had to cook for himself every Fri and Sat) because otherwise he'd get pizza or something reduced to clear from the Tesco... My plan is to cook some mince and veggies up for lasagnes and just freeze that, so whoever makes it up only has to thaw it and then make a cheese sauce and put it all together. Also some chicken, veg & chick pea curries. But I can only get a maximum of 8 portions of a dish IN the freezer, and that's if I get rid of things like frozen peas and ice lollies *grump*. We never have room for ice cream, if we get it it has to be something small and expensive that we can eat in one go! Or Magnums. Mmmmm, Magnums....


----------



## rubywoo77

Hello everyone,

I had my little girl last week, I was an August mummy (EDD 2/08/2009) but I guess she couldn't wait to come out and see the world. I haven't really posted much on this thread so not sure what the ettiquette is. 

Good Luck to all the other August Mummy's - not long to go now!

xxx


----------



## FairySam

rubywoo77 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I had my little girl last week, I was an August mummy (EDD 2/08/2009) but I guess she couldn't wait to come out and see the world. I haven't really posted much on this thread so not sure what the ettiquette is.
> 
> Good Luck to all the other August Mummy's - not long to go now!
> 
> xxx

Congratulations! You'll have to join the Lion Club!!! :D


----------



## rubyrose

Joeyjo - how organized are you?! I should take a leaf out of your book but energy levels are down at the mo for some reason!

rubywoo - congrats on your little girl! :hugs:

nuttymummy - happy 36 weeks hun, im not far behind you! We are nearly there, we can see the finishing line!! 

Shadow - i know your not here but sending you best wishes and hugs for today 

Hows everyone else doing?? :baby:

I am currently sitting in the corner of my bedroom. Got rudely awoken by the dust men (I sound like a Blur song!) and when i opened my eyes some huge spider was on my curtain. Of course, I freaked and started spraying it frantically with deodrant (!!) but it didn't budge. Then I stuck my hairdryer on it and its fell off somewhere :dohh: so now im too scared to stay in bed! Think i might go nap in another room as everyone else is out. 

Apart from that, i now officially feel like im in first tri again cause i cant stop weeing and i have started producing a lot more discharge again :blush: its nothing horrible, ive seen enough thrush and utis from working on wards lol so im an expert, just feels uncomfortable, changing me knickers a few times a day!!!

Pregnancy is soo glam isnt it?!


----------



## kiki

Hi all you August mummies!

Just wanted to come on here and wish you all the very best of luck as August appproaches. I hope all of you have safe and quick births and that your little ones are safe and sound in your arms as near to your due dates as possible!!

Congratulations to thos of you who already have their LO's.

Take care all of you

xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, congratulations Rubywoo! :D

Rubyrose, I hear you on the discharge - I hate pantyliners (and cannot BEAR that p word, it pained me to have to type it there) so I am doing the knicker change two or three times a day as well. There was definitely a dryer spell back there for a few weeks, but now it's back with a gloopy vengeance.

Am trying not to assume it's anything more exciting than plain old discharge!

Now... I was wondering - has anyone else developed bad knees in pregnancy? I know some of you ladies have joint problems/arthritis, but I don't, or at least I didn't (well, years and years ago I had sore knees and saw a orthopaedic specialist, who said I had extra small kneecaps and sent me for physio, but I was about 10 or 11 then and they've not caused many issues since, as long as I don't exert them - fat chance!!!!) Anyway, in the last 2-3 weeks they have started to hurt when I bend them, especially when putting weight on them and bending them, like when kneeling. It's worrying me that I won't be able to get into crouching/kneeling positions in labour as it hurts just to kneel on a mat and lean over my birthing ball...

Haven't taken any painkillers, don't know if they'd help... Anyone know? :)


----------



## nuttymummy

rubyrose said:


> nuttymummy - happy 36 weeks hun, im not far behind you! We are nearly there, we can see the finishing line!!

heya...im 39 weeks today :winkwink:
its jai jai n vici who are 36 weeks :) :thumbup: xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Maryjo - certainly wont harm taking something like ibuprofen for the pain or try rubbing some deep heat into the area. I've never had any problems with my knees, its always my back so that's prob the best advice I can give! Deep heat always works a treat for me, it just wears off quickly. Other than that, maybe go back to your GP ? xx


----------



## rubyrose

Preggo brain! :dohh:




nuttymummy said:


> rubyrose said:
> 
> 
> nuttymummy - happy 36 weeks hun, im not far behind you! We are nearly there, we can see the finishing line!!
> 
> heya...im 39 weeks today :winkwink:
> its jai jai n vici who are 36 weeks :) :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...


----------



## nuttymummy

lol i know how u feel!!! xx


----------



## Mary Jo

ruby, I can't take ibuprofen, at least not orally, because of a history of stomach ulcers :( - hmmm, maybe I need to ask pharmacist if ibuprofen gel is ok. I'm limited to paracetamol so far as pair relief goes, decent narcotics (ie codeine and upwards) and me are not a good fit and no doc would give me them!


----------



## rubyrose

Aww you poor thing :hugs: Paracetamol is OK but like you said, its not really strong enough for a lot of stuff, I find it doesnt really help with my headaches that much tho I do get them quite badly. Yeah maybe you could get some inbuprofen gel that could work! Maybe they just need a bit of TLC you could get some of them heat pads to stick on your knees, I know you look a twat but they are nice! Hubby had hurt his ankle from footie not long ago so I got an ankle support and a heat pad and the ankle support just held the head pad in place over his ankle and it soothed it!


----------



## Mary Jo

oh poooooo! just googled ibuprofen gel and it's a no-go. apparently if you can't take it orally you shouldn't use it topically, and it says not in pregnancy anyway. :(

might have to try heat pads. don't care if I look a fool, nobody will see (apart from OH and he doesn't count)


----------



## rubyrose

LOL yep worth a try!! xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: oh MJ thats not good - I know Jelr suffers with sore knees (not sure what she takes now as she had to reduce it when TTC and preg)


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeeeeeeeek Tracy!!!! 39 weeks!!! OMG that is soooooo exciting - :yipee: Happy 39 Weeks :cake: :yipee:


----------



## nuttymummy

aww thanks!!! it seems to be really dragging now.....i was actually willing myself to go into labour this morning lol


----------



## Aunty E

Hey MJ, which hospital is it? I'm booked into Homerton, and I've read some AWFUL things about the postnatal care, but apparently the delivery suite is good, so we're going to try and get ourselves out as quickly as possible! Am talking birth plans with the midwife on Thursday, am hoping she can tell me how soon I can expect to get out.


----------



## Jai_Jai

i bet Tracy - I am already sooo excited at 36 weeks - I will be going mad when I reach 39!!! :dohh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh ok - spd is hurting more everyday and i love feeling the wriggles and cant believe how quickly it has gone tbh (must be the opposite of what most ppl feel) I jst love being preg and feel like I have wanted this forever and soon JT is going to be here - I just can't believe it has come round so quick :D But at the same time I can't wait to meet him/her!!

Oh wow - who is it? Is it this VV girl? who was the footballer? My Dad designed a kitchen for Darcey Bussell - who, I being a ballet dancer found the best thing ever - Even my dog is called Darcey Bussell :rofl: but she is a bit of a pansey :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

I've just come back from my antenatal class at the hospital and they have a new maternity ward and birthing centre, it's SOOOOO nice and my hospital had such a bad reputation I was really worried but it's like a hotel!!!! We couldn't see the birthing pool as it was being used but I don't mind as the delivery suites are so big anyway they also have a bath in most. I'm super excited but I got a bit emotional too, tried so hard not to cry as we were with 12 other people. DH got a bit protective too which is great. I've also gone from wanting every drug possible to just wanting gas and air. I think I must be mad but I'm going to try and do it. My MW was so encouraging but also trust her/them to suggest other form of pain relief if necessary. Goodness it feels so real now!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: exciting pips -thats how i felt bout drugs after mine too - fx we can do it :hugs2:


----------



## Pippin

I know I really want to do it now, before I was like plug me in but not liking the idea I have to have a catheter and I can't move. You could do a waltz in the delivery suite I wanna use it all pacing. I'm relieved to tell you the truth everyone kept telling me how nasty it was and they wouldn't except they've just had a £19million refit. It's amazing.

Bad news is I can only have one birth partner so no Mum in there, they can't even wait outside as the hospital want to limit the number of people due to swine flu. They'll have to wait at home till visiting hours. It's saves me having to choose between MIL and Mum and Dad though so another relief.


----------



## FairySam

Just had to say after all the discussion yesterday I bought some crumpets today and I;ll be having them for lunch with lashings of REAL butter soon!!! Mmmmmm! :munch:

Have to say the Dirty Sanchez conversation hasn't tempted me though!!! Not yet anyway!!! :rofl: :rofl: :sick:


----------



## Pippin

nuttymummy said:


> sounds good pip........i want to try no pain relief this time too.
> i was 8cm when i arrived at the hospital with my first one and i had an epidural.....wish i hadnt really as it only numbed my leg and they said i could have done without one (epi's slow down labour)* BUT saying that if i want an epi with this one i wouldnt rule it out...it didnt hurt....*just hoping if i have it again it numbs the right place instead of my right leg!! :rofl:

That's what I'm going to write in my birth plan. The midwife just said never rule anything out just write down what you would like don't focus on what you don't want.


----------



## Pippin

Is anyone more worried about how their partner is going to fair rather than themselves? All I can think of is how he is going to cope with a) seeing me in that much pain b) worried he'll think differently of me once I've lost all dignity c)whether he's going to pass out or throw up???????


----------



## Pippin

nuttymummy said:


> mine is totally squeamish...HATES hospital with a passion and quite shy.
> i told him to 'stay up top' when i was in labour before......and he did, he was just deadly silent the whole way through....but saying that...so was i!!! he always tried to hold my hand (he thought he should do the manly thing n let me squeeze it :rofl:) but i didnt want to....i squeezed it once and realized i was wasting energy squeezing his hand rather than putting it all into pushing, so the poor sod just sat at the side of me in silence and being told of by the MW's to move out the way of machines etc :rofl:
> this time it will probably be a repeat performance!!
> 
> the only thing im ruling out on my birth pan is gas and air (i just KNOW it will make me sick) and pethidine. epidurals are fine....even when i got hit in the spine with the needle the first time!! :rofl:

Goodness I think we could be married to identical men, mine is the shy quiet type too and I'm going to ask him to stay head end as well but seeing as there is only limited people in there I'm guessing he may have to help out somewhere along the line. I hear you with the sickness, this is why I think I don't want pethadine (sp? sorry) but will take it as it comes. If gas and air make me sick (which is quite likely) then I'll try the others.


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeesh hit in the spine!!! eeeek!!! :rofl: what a palava!!

No I think my DF has seen it all already so I know he is great in these situations I was worried before but after he looked after me in hospital last yr, helped me to the toilet etc etc I really dont mind and I am glad we had a kinda trial run of it :D otherwise yes I would be worried!!!

Fairy - I had crumpets for breakfast :munch: YUM

off to mw appt now - update when I am back - dont miss me too munch :D


----------



## Vici

Pippin said:


> Is anyone more worried about how their partner is going to fair rather than themselves? All I can think of is how he is going to cope with a) seeing me in that much pain b) worried he'll think differently of me once I've lost all dignity c)whether he's going to pass out or throw up???????

We were talking about that the other day. Shaun doesn't know what to do with himself if I get a migraine, think he's in for a shock :rofl:


----------



## Vici

That reminds me, one poor husband in A/N nearly fainted just talking about placentas being delivered (proper white, and looked like he was gonna faint). Don't think he'll be much use :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Vici said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone more worried about how their partner is going to fair rather than themselves? All I can think of is how he is going to cope with a) seeing me in that much pain b) worried he'll think differently of me once I've lost all dignity c)whether he's going to pass out or throw up???????
> 
> We were talking about that the other day. Shaun doesn't know what to do with himself if I get a migraine, think he's in for a shock :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: yep mine hides upstairs, god I hope I'm strong enough to do this. Mind you better that than a very fussy husband as that would probably stress me out and annoy me.


----------



## Pippin

nuttymummy said:


> im not even willing to try gas and air....i have a phobia of being sick!!!
> 
> i plan on going in as late as possible n just pushing the little bugger out!! Oh has actually admitted to me he would love it if he came home from work one day and i was at home with the baby :rofl: so he didnt have to go to hospital...he hates it!!! ive told him he doesnt have to go....im perfectly alright with doing it all on my own (it was as if i was on my own last time!) but he said people would never let him live it down!! :rofl: i honestly wouldnt mind though if he didnt want to come in, id rather do it alone!!

I've thought of this as well but not sure he'd like it, haven't even voiced it to him. Losing all dignity in front of strangers is fine but hubby I love very much and I care what he thinks :dohh:


----------



## Vici

The only thing I have said to Shaun is "Do not ask me if I am OK" :D


----------



## Pippin

Vici said:


> That reminds me, one poor husband in A/N nearly fainted just talking about placentas being delivered (proper white, and looked like he was gonna faint). Don't think he'll be much use :rofl:

Oh dear :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Vici said:


> The only thing I have said to Shaun is "Do not ask me if I am OK" :D

That's good, I must remember to tell him this.


----------



## FairySam

Vici said:


> The only thing I have said to Shaun is "Do not ask me if I am OK" :D

LOL! That's a good tip!!!

Adam is really scared that he's going to be in the way and won't be able to help. He's probably exactly right, that's exactly how it's going to be!!! :dohh:

Bless these men! :awww:


----------



## cleckner04

Morning all! :wave: I'm gonna jump in here too with the convo and say that my biggest fear is DH thinking differently of me after it's all done. Like if I poo on the table or something he's gonna think I'm so gross. He says he won't but I just have that fear. :shrug:

I also have a feeling he will make stupid jokes throughout the entire thing to try to get me to laugh but I just know I'll get annoyed by it. I already warned him that he better keep his smartass mouth shut because I don't need to hear dumb jokes. :rofl:


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> Morning all! :wave: I'm gonna jump in here too with the convo and say that my biggest fear is DH thinking differently of me after it's all done. Like if I poo on the table or something he's gonna think I'm so gross. He says he won't but I just have that fear. :shrug:
> 
> I also have a feeling he will make stupid jokes throughout the entire thing to try to get me to laugh but I just know I'll get annoyed by it. I already warned him that he better keep his smartass mouth shut because I don't need to hear dumb jokes. :rofl:

LOL! I am sooo scared of doing a poo on the table too! 

How daft is that when everyone in the room is going to see a darn sight more of me and my bodily fluids than just a bit of poo!! :blush:

Yes I have a joker for a husband as well, and silly jokes are really not going to go down well once the labour really gets going, I bet!!! :dohh:


----------



## FairySam

PS Just eaten my crumpet lunch and they were soooo tasty! Thanks Cleck for making me crave them yesterday! Yum Yum! :munch:

I am not having them with tea though, I am having a decaff coffee instead! How un-English of me!!! LOL!!! :haha:


----------



## FairySam

ooh my PC went all funny then and posted the same thing more than once??! :shrug:


----------



## cleckner04

Just something about pooing on the table I think. Your absolutely right we'll be all spread like turkeys ready to be gutted so we probably won't even care at the time but picturing it right now I think the worst thing would be pooing on the table. That is the one mystery DH and I have left after 7 1/2 years of being together. :rofl: We share everything and don't mind being in the room when eachother is going to the bathroom to chat/whatever. But I refuse to let him be near me when I poo. And to think that I could do it right there literally in front of his eyes. *shudders* :haha:


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> Just something about pooing on the table I think. Your absolutely right we'll be all spread like turkeys ready to be gutted so we probably won't even care at the time but picturing it right now I think the worst thing would be pooing on the table. That is the one mystery DH and I have left after 7 1/2 years of being together. :rofl: We share everything and don't mind being in the room when eachother is going to the bathroom to chat/whatever. But I refuse to let him be near me when I poo. And to think that I could do it right there literally in front of his eyes. *shudders* :haha:

We're not poo-sharers either! Esp DH! He almost has a pooing ritual everyday and is very protective of it!!! LOL!!! :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

:haha: I always wonder how other couples handle the whole bathroom situation. Our bathroom door is never shut though. Even with the #2's. And sometimes I'll sit in the hallway outside the door and have a chat with DH while he does his business but when I'm doing it I tend to shoo him away. :rofl: But if I'm pee'ing I could care less. I guess this is all going to have to change now that we'll have a LO running around. :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

I just looked at our tickers Sam.. EEK!! We are almost in single digit days. 11 days! It's funny we are due the same day, both with girls, and both of us are Samantha's. Weird right?! :haha:


----------



## CARTER157

about the placenta my oh loves liver and hasn't had it for 8 months me as well ..... so in the hospital tour i asked the midwife for a dogie bag to eat the placenta ..... he said yes that's OK just ask ? oops i was joking


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> I just looked at our tickers Sam.. EEK!! We are almost in single digit days. 11 days! It's funny we are due the same day, both with girls, and both of us are Samantha's. Weird right?! :haha:

I didn't know you were a fellow Samantha!!! hehe! How coincidental!!! :D

I was named after Samantha in 'Bewitched'!!! I LOVE that show! "Do-do, do-do, do-do-do-do-doo-do..."!!! I have lots of them downloaded so that when I'm sat feeding Amelia for hours on end I can watch them! I keep playing the theme tune to her so she learns it!!! :haha:

I know! 11 days!!! EEEEEEK!


----------



## cleckner04

CARTER157 said:


> about the placenta my oh loves liver and hasn't had it for 8 months me as well ..... so in the hospital tour i asked the midwife for a dogie bag to eat the placenta ..... he said yes that's OK just ask ? oops i was joking

Ewww. :haha: No offense to any girls in here if you have this in mind because I have heard it done before but to me it is cannabalism because our placentas are a temporary internal organ. :sick: I just can't imagine eating it. 

I've heard about people using them to plant a tree on top of which I guess all the nutrients in the placenta are super good for the soil. :shrug: I think I'll pass on that too though. :haha: I saw my friend's placenta after her baby's birth and it was without a doubt the grossest thing I've ever laid my eyes on. Hers was all green too cause the baby had already had it's first poo in there. Ugh! :wacko:


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I just looked at our tickers Sam.. EEK!! We are almost in single digit days. 11 days! It's funny we are due the same day, both with girls, and both of us are Samantha's. Weird right?! :haha:
> 
> I didn't know you were a fellow Samantha!!! hehe! How coincidental!!! :D
> 
> *I was named after Samantha in 'Bewitched'!!! *I LOVE that show! "Do-do, do-do, do-do-do-do-doo-do..."!!! I have lots of them downloaded so that when I'm sat feeding Amelia for hours on end I can watch them! I keep playing the theme tune to her so she learns it!!! :haha:
> 
> I know! 11 days!!! EEEEEEK!Click to expand...

OMG I WAS TOO!!!! And my mom's sister was going to name her daughter Tabitha if she had a daughter but she ended up having all boys. But my mom still used Samantha. Aww!! :hugs:


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I just looked at our tickers Sam.. EEK!! We are almost in single digit days. 11 days! It's funny we are due the same day, both with girls, and both of us are Samantha's. Weird right?! :haha:
> 
> I didn't know you were a fellow Samantha!!! hehe! How coincidental!!! :D
> 
> *I was named after Samantha in 'Bewitched'!!! *I LOVE that show! "Do-do, do-do, do-do-do-do-doo-do..."!!! I have lots of them downloaded so that when I'm sat feeding Amelia for hours on end I can watch them! I keep playing the theme tune to her so she learns it!!! :haha:
> 
> I know! 11 days!!! EEEEEEK!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I WAS TOO!!!! And my mom's sister was going to name her daughter Tabitha if she had a daughter but she ended up having all boys. But my mom still used Samantha. Aww!! :hugs:Click to expand...

NO WAY! What are the chances!!! Spooky!!! :witch:

Are you magic in real life... I am a bit but I can't wiggle my nose!!! :haha:


----------



## rubyrose

There will be no placenta munching from me or hubs thanks!! :nope: When I did a week on the labour ward I stupidly put in my pack that i would like to see one and the mw got over excited and spent ages talking about it and pointing things out to me on it. :dohh: I'm not sqeuamish at all being a student nurse, I have even learnt the art of dealing with c diff poo but it aint the most attractive thing!!

I dunno how good my hubby is going to be, i can imagine myself getting annoyed with him if he keeps touching me and stuff lol! I have my heart set on the pool room with gas and air but im not keeping my hopes up.

I hope no-one else here has the same hospital as me though because it is bloody AWFUL and stupid me decided to look up the highest rate of inductions in the UK and guess what my one was in the top section!! :growlmad:


----------



## cleckner04

That *is* kinda spooky! 

My DH says I have magic fingers. :winkwink: Does that count. :haha:


----------



## Mary Jo

Aunty E said:


> Hey MJ, which hospital is it? I'm booked into Homerton, and I've read some AWFUL things about the postnatal care, but apparently the delivery suite is good, so we're going to try and get ourselves out as quickly as possible! Am talking birth plans with the midwife on Thursday, am hoping she can tell me how soon I can expect to get out.

It's Lewisham, which is a university hospital so medically it's meant to be fine, though they apparently are on the "interventionist" side. Complaints were focused on the postnatal ward as well. I know someone who had her second baby in Lewisham, in a morning, and she was having coffee in the shopping centre in the mid-afternoon. So they do let you out quickly if it's all straightforward, but as it was her second she didn't have feeding issues.

I used to live very close to Homerton hospital, the first few months after I moved to London in 1997! My ex and I rented a room in a house where the other tenants were dealing drugs... it used to get raided by the police, who were astonished as to why a "nice couple" were living there... we left as soon as we both got decent jobs and could afford a proper flat, ended up in SE London and I at least have been here ever since!


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> That *is* kinda spooky!
> 
> My DH says I have magic fingers. :winkwink: Does that count. :haha:

Absolutely!!! :winkwink:


----------



## CARTER157

my oh dad asked for lambs heart at our BBQ ..... i had a TINY taste but couldn't get my head round the thought this was once beating ... so no i could never eat a bit of one .....


----------



## Vici

cleckner04 said:


> :haha: I always wonder how other couples handle the whole bathroom situation. Our bathroom door is never shut though. Even with the #2's. And sometimes I'll sit in the hallway outside the door and have a chat with DH while he does his business but when I'm doing it I tend to shoo him away. :rofl: But if I'm pee'ing I could care less. I guess this is all going to have to change now that we'll have a LO running around. :blush:

Thats just the same as us! The only reason the door is ever shut is to keep the dog out!! :rofl: 

With regards to pooing, one woman in our antenatal was horrified to find out you don't get a compulsary enema. She was mortified at the fact she might poo!! The MW said that about 90% of ladies do and most don't even know about it!!


----------



## FairySam

Vici said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: I always wonder how other couples handle the whole bathroom situation. Our bathroom door is never shut though. Even with the #2's. And sometimes I'll sit in the hallway outside the door and have a chat with DH while he does his business but when I'm doing it I tend to shoo him away. :rofl: But if I'm pee'ing I could care less. I guess this is all going to have to change now that we'll have a LO running around. :blush:
> 
> Thats just the same as us! The only reason the door is ever shut is to keep the dog out!! :rofl:
> 
> With regards to pooing, one woman in our antenatal was horrified to find out you don't get a compulsary enema. She was mortified at the fact she might poo!! The MW said that about 90% of ladies do and most don't even know about it!!Click to expand...

I heard that too. At my AN class they said you are unlikely to even know you've done it (too busy with other things I expect!) as the MW will have wiped it up before you know it! I hope so!

And in my Pregnancy for Dummies book it says that if you do a poo it means that you are pushing properly and effectively as you use the same muscles for both jobs! 

I couldn't imagine trying to push a baby out and hold a poo in at the same time! Yikes! Talk about multi-tasking!!! :dohh: I suppose this is why we have 'clear-outs'!!! :haha:


----------



## Vici

lol, exactly, its like playing the didgeredoo - having to breath out thru your mouth and in thru your noise :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, I go for a nap and have 5 pages to catch up on!!

re pooing - there are no poo secrets betwen me and OH - we have been known to call each other into the bathroom to inspect certain impressive samples... I don't WANT to poo on the table but at least there s no mystique left for me to destroy! And we never, or rarely, close the door, because it's an unventilated, windowless room that gets musty-smelling if closed. Betty (cat) is magnetically drawn to come and watch when anyone sits down, especially OH, which he isn't keen on :rofl:

re pain relief, I'm with you, Pip, open-minded and only ruling out pethidine. I hope I get along with gas & air because I'd really, really like to try and get through with that and a TENS, maybe the pool if it's available (there is just one at my hospital). epidural is an option if the whole she-bang goes on for hours and I am exhausted, and if the midwives suggest it, but if I get one I want it to be a mobile one so I am not confined to a bed. What puts me off the epidural is having to be on a drip and constantly monitored; I also think it'd be a bit weird not to feel anything, though that might be nice if I've been in pain for hours... I really think the open mind is the key, we have no idea how things will pan out, after all.

re Adams... :rofl: - I hope it's not an inherent trait that all Adams are squeamish, as I may be adding to their numbers in a few weeks' time and I hope he's not a scaredy cat when his wife or girlfriend gives me a grandchild!!! 

re placenta eating - nooo, when it's done its job, whisk it away and put it in the hospital incinerator, PLEASE. I'm very appreciative of it but I don't need to see it or take it home, never mind taste it...


----------



## FairySam

totally with you on the whole placenta thing! ewww! makes me gag just thinking about it! :sick:

I watched a baby program the other day actually and at the christening they served up placenta pate on toast... rank or what?! :sick:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi:

:sick: no I agree I could not eat the placenta or take it home!! To me that is wrong (in my mind before I offend anyone :blush:)

About pooing - OMG :shock: I forgot about that!!! If I were on the table or soemthing where it can't be seen then I won't mind as they whisk it away so darn quick but I am reeeeeeeeally hoping to use the pool so if I poo I will know :shock: I remember someone saying they get a fish net type thing and hook it out :shock: I don't think OH needs to see that......

Came back from mw - measuring 33 weeks.....bubs is doing fine - BP is low again :dance: so thats cool and s/he is 4/5 engaged - now I believe this means that s/he still has quite a way to go am I right?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Fairy - on toast bleurgh :sick: no thank you!!! one christening i would not attend!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Ooh, I had a scan at Lewisham, they were very nice :)

I'm a little worried now about having my OH and my birth partner at the hospital - is it unusual to be limited to one? I really do need both. I haven't managed to book onto a hospital tour, and I suspect it won't happen now, but I'll check with the Midwife on Thursday.

OH and I certainly do shut the bathroom door. Even the cats get shooed out ;) He's under reasonably strict instructions to stay away from the business end anyway, and I'm hoping that he'll miss any poo-action. He's not cutting the cord either, and the placenta is going straight to the incinerator thank you very much. Too much placenta gives cats the runs something chronic, I only let them eat them because it helps strengthen contractions, otherwise I'd throw them away too. I'm not running the risk of the runs, and placentas look horrid anyway. Specially overmature ones. bleurgh.


----------



## Mary Jo

Vincent is here, just had a text from Shadow... have posted it in her thread :happydance:

Congratulations, all three of you! So so so happy all is well. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

:yipee: *CONGRATS SHADOW!!!!* :yipee:


----------



## Vici

Congrats Shadow, so pleased for you xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: :dance: :yipee: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee:

:wohoo: *CONGRATULATIONS SHADOW* :wohoo:

:yipee: :dance: :yipee: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee:


----------



## cleckner04

Yay Shadow!!! I just updated the list. :happydance::happydance: I can't wait to see him. She says he has hair? AWWWW!!! :cloud9::cloud9: I bet he's beautiful.


----------



## cleckner04

In completely unrelated news, I just attempted the ol' shave blindly in the lady region and I think I did a pretty good job. :thumbup: No cuts that I'm aware of. And oddly enough after that I shaved my legs and I cut my ankle pretty bad. :dohh: After all that careful work on my sensitive bits, I guess I shoulda been more careful with my legs. :haha:


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats shadow!!


----------



## rubyrose

Back to pooing!! I dont really have any poo issues either with the other half! His even called me to inspect one LOL!!! It was BRIGHT GREEN!!! We worked out in the end tho we'd been pics the day before and he'd had a giant blue slush so it turnt his poo-poo green! I've already warned him i'll prob poop during labour and warned him about the meconium!!


----------



## MummyBurgo

Princess Soph (jays wifey) has had her little girl....:happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

wow, it's a big (early) August baby boom! Congratulations, Soph!! :D


----------



## cleckner04

rubyrose said:


> Back to pooing!! I dont really have any poo issues either with the other half! His even called me to inspect one LOL!!! It was BRIGHT GREEN!!! We worked out in the end tho we'd been pics the day before and he'd had a giant blue slush so it turnt his poo-poo green! I've already warned him i'll prob poop during labour and warned him about the meconium!!

:rofl: about the green poo. 

I have also had the whole conversation warning him about the pooing on the table. Several times actually because it really is my worst fear. Odd how I'm not scared of the pain, just the poo. LOL! :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> wow, it's a big (early) August baby boom!

It's definately crazy how many of us have popped already! Ten so far in this club. :shrug::happydance: I wonder how many will go over into september.


----------



## rubyrose

LOL i think thats a big fear with loads of women, pooing! Mine is tearing...eek i know its probably going to happen i just cant stand the thought of it!


----------



## cleckner04

rubyrose said:


> LOL i think thats a big fear with loads of women, pooing! Mine is tearing...eek i know its probably going to happen i just cant stand the thought of it!

Oh man, I wasn't even thinking of that until you just said it! AHHH too much to worry about!! :argh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Congrats jays wifey :wohoo:

That is a lot now!

OMG :shock: tearing eeeeeeeeek


----------



## cleckner04

She never asked to be on the list though so she isn't on there. Should I add her? :shrug: 

EDIT: I see her now. I'm sorry gals I'm not on top of my game today. I'm updating now!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Phew, took a while to catch up on the last 4 days - you girls certainly are chat happy!! :thumbup:

CONGRATS Shadow, Bun in the Oven, Jays wifey, rubywoo and others... ooo all these babies!! so exciting :happydance:

Been to the midwife this morning and everything is great, baby is engaged now and I had 4 hours of BH contractions 10 mins apart last night which was a little scary (thought that was it!!!)

MJ - I'm with you on the NO pethidine front! Anything that will pass the placenta and affect baby is a big no, no from me.

RE: Poo-ing... Having a poo is supposedly a really positive sign that everything is going well and your midwife/OB will be so quick to clear it up chances are you won't even know you've done it. I'm hoping for a water birth and in that case you get given a little sieve type contraption to whisk the floating poo out with :blush: I might hum the JAWS theme tune when that happens to lighten the mood :blush:

I am worried about tearing though.. is anyone massaging their perineum? I tried but found it a) rather difficult to do and b) a bit weird


----------



## overcomer79

sorry guys everytime I think I caught up, there is like 20 more pages so can't reply to everyone. I had another bad night with OH last night and in fact I told him that if he didn't straighten up that he would not be in the labor room. He's like "I'll be there" but he doesn't realize that the nurse is there for ME not his selfish ass. I was called lazy because I folded clothes and put them on top of the dryer while I did the baby's clothes. Now I am starting to develop joint pain so it hurts to type, walk or even lay down. I don't think I will say anything to him because I had an upset stomach yesterday and told him and he acted like he didn't care. He hasn't done an ounce of organization on the baby's room which is fine but he needs to let me do it at my pace instead of being an ass about it.

Congrats to shadow and the other girls who have had their babies. xxx


----------



## cleckner04

For some reason I kept thinking she was due the 2nd. I have no idea why. So I looked under the second, didn't see her and than just carried on. :dohh: Do you girls happen to know her LO's weight at birth so I can add that as well?


----------



## Mary Jo

zoe - I've tried perineal massage, too, but it was hard to reach up there, plus it hurt! which doesn't bode well for squeezing a baby out... eeeeeek! I really hope I don't tear, not everyone does... being cut bothers me more but I know they have to if you get the ventouse or forceps... *hides*


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> no, i have no weight yet, they said they are leaving it up to her to tell us, so i have no idea when we will find out.
> xx

Okay. Thanks hun for getting on me about it! I changed her name and everything on the list so it's all updated besides birthweight. :thumbup: 

Man, I feel bad for not realizing she was on our list...](*,) I see her around BnB alot too just never in here.


----------



## cleckner04

I haven't tried the massage bit either. They were suggesting it at my class on Saturday but I really doubt I'll remember to even try it. I can't even remember prenatal vitamins anymore. :blush: Just do some Kegels when you think of it girls. I hear they work wonders as well.


----------



## ZoeBunny

Mary Jo said:


> zoe - I've tried perineal massage, too, but it was hard to reach up there, plus it hurt! which doesn't bode well for squeezing a baby out... eeeeeek! I really hope I don't tear, not everyone does... being cut bothers me more but I know they have to if you get the ventouse or forceps... *hides*

I know.. it was bloody hard to do, so I gave up trying in the end...

don't get me started on forceps *shudders* think i'd rather call it quits and have a c-section before they came anywhere near me with forceps :sick:


----------



## ZoeBunny

what are Kegels cleck? :shrug:


----------



## cleckner04

ZoeBunny said:


> what are Kegels cleck? :shrug:

It's the muscles that are in your vagina. You can practice using them by stopping the flow of urine when you are going to the bathroom. Just so you know what muscles they are. Than anytime your just randomly doing things you squeeze those muscles and hold, than release. It's supposed to work amazingly to tighten back up the vagina after labor and also to prevent tearing.


----------



## ZoeBunny

Ahhhh pelvic floor exercises :thumbup: not heard of them being called Kegels before...

<-- is a dab hand at them


----------



## cleckner04

ZoeBunny said:


> Ahhhh pelvic floor exercises :thumbup: not heard of them being called Kegels before...
> 
> <-- is a dab hand at them

Ohhh hehe. We call em' Kegel exercises. :haha:


----------



## ZoeBunny

nuttymummy said:


> they call it pelvic floor excersises here...i ALWAYS forget to do them!!!

You need to remember hun, or it'll be Tena lady for you nutty :dohh:


----------



## puddingqueen

Congrats to all the August Mummies who have had their LO's.........still quite afew left, afew days left till August too. 

Good luck to everyone..........

Hugs to you all

Lynn xx


----------



## cleckner04

nuttymummy said:


> they call it pelvic floor excersises here...i ALWAYS forget to do them!!!

I forget too but I always remember anytime someone brings it up so I sit there and start doing them. LOL! I'm doing them now in fact. :rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Still funny sometimes how different things are across the pond...


----------



## ZoeBunny

Yep... think 
'lift/elevator goes up 3 floors, then down 2... breathe... up 3 floors, down 2' :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Very true Zoe!! I've heard it called pelvic floor exercises as well but in all the classes I've taken we always refer to it as Kegels. I guess I learned 'pelvic floor' from this site. :shrug: 

That is one thing I love about this site, I absolutely adore learning things about you girls and your country. Even if it is the smallest things like word differences. It's still interesting to me. :blush:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

CONGRATS SHADOW :D :D :D :D :D :D
Can not wait to see pictures, so excited.

Congrats Princess Soph :D 

Its all starting to happen now haha, everyone is popping! eek


----------



## cleckner04

Okay my lovely ladies. I'm off to make lunch for DH cause he just called to say he's on his way home.:wave: 

...If I don't get back on today, my inlaws will be here sometime tonight so I probably won't be around much, if at all, in the next few days. So if anyone pops I apologize beforehand if I can't be here to update. :hugs: 

And if I don't get on in time to say it good luck to you Heidi with your induction!! :thumbup:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: Thanks Sam :D :D I will be sure to update y'all. Im bringing m laptop to the hospital haha


----------



## HeidiLSparks

We here call it a:

Crotch
Vagina
Vag
Hot Pocket
Pooter
P_ussy (That word makes me cringe, I hate it)
And my favorite Pikachu


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: Nutty u r sooo funny u make me crack!!

I have heard of kegel exercises - it is what my mw calls them and they call it in my AN classes!?! Maybe it is location....!?!

I have just made a Lasagne for dinner mmmmm cant wait - now I am munching my way through a huge bar of mint aero!!! only a few weeks left and i figure i have been very healthy and so now I am just going to eat what I wish!!

Oh and I have LOADS of stretchies :rofl: I found them the other day!! I thought I only had a few on my tummy around my bellybutton but I have lots of them on my arse!?! like merging out of the crack :rofl: makes me chuckle...my arse has not grown much!?! very random!! adds to my collection though :D


----------



## ZoeBunny

foo-foo
minnie
clown's pocket :blush:
box
:rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

cooter... daisy... fangina... vadge... down belows... lady bits...*whistles innocently*


----------



## ZoeBunny

my DH calls it a growler too :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Ah sorry girls remidning you about the tearing! Makes my eyes water thinking about it ! :nope:

I havent tried that perineal massage, i can barely tie my shoe laces so i cant see me doing that!! I really was set on doing it, naively in the first tri when i was all slim but now i can see it is NOT going to happen!!! I told my mw i was so scared of tearing but she said main things you can do is obvious things like standing or squatting to push (tho how many women feel like that after a long labour?!) and listening to the mw when she says push!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hot pocket and pikachu :rofl: LMFAO


----------



## rubyrose

CLOWN'S POCKET! Love it, must use that term lol!!

Did someone say minge?! oh yeh i remember minnie my mum used to call it that when i was really young lol. Ali G called in punani didn't he that was big for a while, i remember hearing teenagers addressing it as that for a bit!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Lmao I love some of these :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

nuttymummy said:


> :rofl: id love to know how u found stretchies coming oput of ur arse Jen :rofl: ha ha
> i found a few on my butt cheek by accident in the shower....i cant see them though coz im too big to see :rofl:

I was standing in front of the mirror - arse facing it - to see if I had any bruising from falling down the stairs - saw some stretchies so bent over more leaning on the banister of the stairs - as our mirror is in front of it

:rofl: if anyone could've seen :blush: :rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Well clowns have big trousers don't they... hence having.. ummm.. big.. pockets :blush::rofl:

Yeah, I remember Punani :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

ZoeBunny said:


> Well clowns have big trousers don't they... hence having.. ummm.. big.. pockets :blush::rofl:
> 
> Yeah, I remember Punani :rofl:

LOL made my day that has, cant believe i've never heard it!!! I'm gonna have to use it with the other half now! I sometimes like to remind him the baby will be coming out of "down there" which freaks him out lol so im gonna say, "you realize the baby will be coming out of my clowns pocket soon" hehe!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

:rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

poonani...nope never heard of it i dont think - or a clowns pocket? :rofl:

yup Nutty was prob very attractive - bet OH reeeeeally wishes he was there!!!!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

yeah.. front bum! :rofl:


----------



## joeyjo

Names for 'lady bits'
simply "privates"
slit - this is the most embarrassing as it is used in german as slang too (well the swiss-german version of the word) and I had thrush and had to ask for some cream at the pharmacy. She asked where and the only term I could remeber was this very uncouth word she looked quite shocked!

We used to hear all sorts of weirtd and wonderful names given to bits and pieces at the vets but I tried to stick to strict anatomical terms. Nothing like making an old man squirm whilst you discuss pooch's vulva and vagina....


----------



## xarxa

Congrats Shadow!!

In norwegian we have atleast 293 words for vagina. Some woman made a book about it last fall.
Some of these loosly translated are:

sausage stand
cockwarmer
creamcontainer
fishguthole
meatcleavage
bat
mouse
worlds smallest amusementpark, only room for one and 'he' has to stand. (to stand in norwegian used about a penis means to have an erection)
honeycave
love tunnel
the hen
musicbox

funfact - most animals eat their placentas to get some strength back.


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh my mw told me today that I should start having :sex: twice a day!!! :shock: haven't done that since TTC.......dunno if I could!! think the only way would be to *ahem* bend over......I soooo don't feel comfortable that way though never have and only do it when I am :drunk: any tips ladies who do the deed?? ;)


----------



## xarxa

well if you don't need all the romance you could always do it by hand until right before he comes. 

The important part is getting sperm inside because it contains prostalgin.


----------



## Jai_Jai

xarxa said:


> Congrats Shadow!!
> 
> In norwegian we have atleast 293 words for vagina. Some woman made a book about it last fall.
> Some of these loosly translated are:
> 
> sausage stand
> cockwarmer
> creamcontainer
> fishguthole
> meatcleavage
> bat
> mouse
> worlds smallest amusementpark, only room for one and 'he' has to stand. (to stand in norwegian used about a penis means to have an erection)
> honeycave
> love tunnel
> the hen
> musicbox
> 
> funfact - most animals eat their placentas to get some strength back.


:rofl: they are legendary!!! :haha: totally awesome!!! I especially like _worlds smallest amusementpark, only room for one and 'he' has to stand. (to stand in norwegian used about a penis means to have an erection)_


----------



## xarxa

make him come in a cup - and use smth to spray it in? :haha:


----------



## Vici

:rofl: at punani!! That brings back some memories. There used to be a club in Chesterfield we used to go to when Shaun and I first got together. Well you know the toilet attendants that you get in clubs - the mens had a big rasta man who used to sing songs and one of them was "freshen up for punani" He used to give the men wipes after they'd had a pee and sometimes go along the urinals spraying them with smellies singing, freshen up for punani :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: OMGG I am pmsl hahahaha I actually have tears!!!!! I want an argument with OH now so I can call him a sausage stand :haha:


----------



## rubyrose

Jai Jai - TWICE A DAY!!! Is your mw insane?! Lol can barely do it once a week at the mo feel too awkward! I don't like it from behind either so that sout of the question, we usually do it side by side which is OKish i suppose or me on top but i always feel like i am squashing him :o/


----------



## ZoeBunny

love tunnel :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

We're still just being careful in the missionary, bump is fairly obliging like that. Otherwise, try lying on the edge of the bed with him standing between your legs, holding them up, with a pillow under your bum to bring you a bit higher. Depends how high your bed is I guess...


----------



## joeyjo

Jai_Jai said:


> xarxa said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Shadow!!
> 
> In norwegian we have atleast 293 words for vagina. Some woman made a book about it last fall.
> Some of these loosly translated are:
> 
> sausage stand
> cockwarmer
> creamcontainer
> fishguthole
> meatcleavage
> bat
> mouse
> worlds smallest amusementpark, only room for one and 'he' has to stand. (to stand in norwegian used about a penis means to have an erection)
> honeycave
> love tunnel
> the hen
> musicbox
> 
> funfact - most animals eat their placentas to get some strength back.
> 
> 
> :rofl: they are legendary!!! :haha: totally awesome!!! I especially like _worlds smallest amusementpark, only room for one and 'he' has to stand. (to stand in norwegian used about a penis means to have an erection)_Click to expand...

I remember some of these now you mention them Xarxa - there were 6 Norwegian students in my year at Uni. I like Sausage stand myself!


----------



## joeyjo

Thanks Nutty! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ruby - i know well actually yes she is mad!!! :rofl: think we will try side by side again but always find my arse is too big :dohh:

Aunty E - we have done missionary too and it was ok although my SPD played up big time.....our bed is almost on the floor :rofl: so i dont think that will work - our sofa is low too - it has been a hard preg getting in and out of bed :haha:

Must get around it somehow - PMA :D OH was very pleased when I told him what mw said - he has changed loads; really wants it all the time :rofl: typical hey!!


----------



## xarxa

I usually call my husband a hæstkuk when im angry at him.

It means a horses dick although, it's not really vulgar or a bad word to use here. depends where (geographically) you use it and in what context.


----------



## Jai_Jai

xarxa - :haha: thats funny


----------



## Mary Jo

sausage stand????!!! :rofl:

as for the old prostaglandins - we're going the oral route for better absorption... suits me as it's quicker and less messy!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Mary Jo said:


> sausage stand????!!! :rofl:
> 
> as for the old prostaglandins - we're going the oral route for better absorption... suits me as it's quicker and less messy!

It won't work as well hun as it is best directly applied to your cervix. Or else why give you a pessary for induction if they could just give you a tablet...

was it your DH's idea to 'absorb' it orally?? little tinker :winkwink::rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

nuttymummy said:


> really MJ?? o no give me a good old bonk anyday!!! :rofl:

here here - atm anyway my gag reflex is rubbish now since been preggo


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: smith

hows Gage?? :hugs:


----------



## FairySam

LOL! I had no idea it could be absorbed orally??!!! :rofl: 

My MW was the same yesterday, it was all about the sex with her! DH looked a bit sheepish - which is unlike him! Think he's a bit scared of it, we've not :sex: for ages what with me being massive! We've just done 'other stuff'!!! :blush:

Might give it a go over the next day or so though, he's off for 2 days so I'm sure we can fit it in somewhere!


----------



## Mary Jo

ZoeBunny said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> sausage stand????!!! :rofl:
> 
> as for the old prostaglandins - we're going the oral route for better absorption... suits me as it's quicker and less messy!
> 
> It won't work as well hun as it is best directly applied to your cervix. Or else why give you a pessary for induction if they could just give you a tablet...
> 
> was it your DH's idea to 'absorb' it orally?? little tinker :winkwink::rofl:Click to expand...

heh, no, I read it on Babycenter! oh well, even if it's not as good, it's still getting in me and at least none of it runs down my legs...


----------



## Jai_Jai

nob
willy
penis
cock
dick
rock
mr
sausage
bit of meat
lollypop


----------



## Boothh

just tried to catch up but not really concentrated,
congrats to shadow, 

been having pains since 9 this morning, 
rang up the labour ward and they said its probably pre labour,
he hasnt moved since 9.30 this morning though, and iv tried, with hot drink/ cold sugary drink/ hot bath/ lying down/ etc etc, 

i said this on the phone when i rang at 4.30 she said give it another few hours and them come in for monitering if he still hasnt moved, 

OH wont be home til about 7.30 so im gunna wait til then and then ring back and get to the hosp, 

im so worried now though just dont know what to do at all :(


----------



## Aunty E

Another few hours? That's bollocks. Can you ring someone else, is your midwife likely to be more helpful?


----------



## FairySam

Boothh said:


> just tried to catch up but not really concentrated,
> congrats to shadow,
> 
> been having pains since 9 this morning,
> rang up the labour ward and they said its probably pre labour,
> he hasnt moved since 9.30 this morning though, and iv tried, with hot drink/ cold sugary drink/ hot bath/ lying down/ etc etc,
> 
> i said this on the phone when i rang at 4.30 she said give it another few hours and them come in for monitering if he still hasnt moved,
> 
> OH wont be home til about 7.30 so im gunna wait til then and then ring back and get to the hosp,
> 
> im so worried now though just dont know what to do at all :(

Hope everything is OK hun. Lets hope he's quiet as he;s working on his escape route! :hugs:

Let us know how you get on :flower:

Sam x


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwww boothh :hugs2: hope all is ok - try not to worry hun......can ur OH not come home early today?? xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

How painful are the pains hun?? Can you talk through them ok?
:hugs:


----------



## smith87999

:hi: yep just checking in.... you girls sure can chat it up :rofl: from crumpets to dirty sanchez .... I was laughing out loud...

So some mommies have popped have they?? I haven't read the main forum yet....

Are you guys soooo excited..... 

Gage is an amazing little guy... very content....and the boys really love him.. they argue over who gets to hold him so that is wonderful.... no one seems to feel displaced as of yet... which is perfect....


----------



## overcomer79

Jai_Jai said:


> xarxa said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Shadow!!
> 
> In norwegian we have atleast 293 words for vagina. Some woman made a book about it last fall.
> Some of these loosly translated are:
> 
> sausage stand
> cockwarmer
> creamcontainer
> fishguthole
> meatcleavage
> bat
> mouse
> worlds smallest amusementpark, only room for one and 'he' has to stand. (to stand in norwegian used about a penis means to have an erection)
> honeycave
> love tunnel
> the hen
> musicbox
> 
> funfact - most animals eat their placentas to get some strength back.
> 
> 
> :rofl: they are legendary!!! :haha: totally awesome!!! I especially like _worlds smallest amusementpark, only room for one and 'he' has to stand. (to stand in norwegian used about a penis means to have an erection)_Click to expand...

Hahahahahah I can't believe we are talking about names for this!!! OH calls it "pp" which stands for p*ssy palace :blush:


----------



## smith87999

Oprah made the word VaJayJay stick for a while over here...LOL....


----------



## overcomer79

Smith you should change your siggy to "I have 4 wonderful boys.." instead of 3 ;).


----------



## Boothh

i cant get through to anyone else and OH is at home so its gunna take that long for him to get here, 

the pains vary from making me cry to really bad period pains, and they coming irregular though between 12 and 4 minutes apart, 
iv been in the bath and stuff had paracetamol but they arnt really doin much apart from takin the edge off, 
im sick to death of this now though every other day im getting pains for hours and then nothing and today iv thought this is probably it cus its been constant all day, and if i go in and they tell me nothings happening im gunna be annoyed, 
its like he's teasing me, 
and now not bloody moving, im sat here poking and prodding he just isnt having any of it :(


----------



## overcomer79

If he isn't moving, you may want to call.


----------



## smith87999

Is the hospital far away... in the states if you show up they will check you out... instead of calling I would just show up.... then you will feel better and they will have to check you out... I would go in if I were you....


----------



## ZoeBunny

definitely call/go down to the labour ward if he's not moving hun... still sounds like bad BH or early labour, but it wouldn't hurt for them to put you on a monitor/doppler for a little while to check baby is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

boothh i think u should either get a taxi or call an ambulance hun - if he has not move all day u need to get checked out!!! if i lived near u i would come take u myself!!!


----------



## FairySam

ZoeBunny said:


> definitely call/go down to the labour ward if he's not moving hun... still sounds like bad BH or early labour, but it wouldn't hurt for them to put you on a monitor/doppler for a little while to check baby is ok :hugs: xx

Yes I agree. Can you call a cab to get you there or ask a friend to take you? It's no good if you are really worried, you need to be reassured ASAP :hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I would go in honey. :( :hugs: just to be sure and not chance anything!


----------



## Boothh

iv just rang OH and he's on the way now, im with my mum so im gunna ring back and say im coming now its been more than an hour and will take half an hour to get there and i need to get ready, 

ill ask OH to meet us there then, do you think i should take my bags and that just in case, 
i really dont wanna turn up and them think im just whinging over nothing, i hate things like this, :/


----------



## ZoeBunny

Take everything with you hun, just in case... but you definitely need your green notes!!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Good job we got your bag sorted last week eh? :hugs: xx


----------



## smith87999

take all your stuff with you and leave it in the car... if they admit you... you can go out and get it all... then you don't have to feel silly if they send you home...( that is what I do)


----------



## FairySam

Good luck Boothh. Hope all is well. 

And don't let them make you feel bad - you are genuinely worried and hopefully they will see that and be nice to you.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## smith87999

I think it is wise to meet OH at the hospital... this might be it....:) :hugs:


----------



## ZoeBunny

I'll second Fairy Sam... you have a genuine concern, so I'm sure they'll be fine about you going down for re-assurance. 

Good luck honey, sending you lots of hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Eeek, Boothh, just go - you don't need an appointment if it's an emergency and if you are this worried, in pain and baby's not moving, it's no time to wait and see. Thinking of you, praying all goes well.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good luck honey - defo right idea going and meeting OH there and yes take everything - like Laura said leave it in the car and you can get it later - that way you are fully prepared!!! Hope all is ok - you will be in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## Vici

Hope you've gone now hun, if not, ice pack or frozen peas on your belly is what i was told :) Keep us updated hun xxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Have had a couple more texts from Shadow, guess Pips will update the main thread (I posted there as well) - but anyway, in a nutshell, her BP is a bit high and there's protein in her pee, her hands have swollen huge, so they're sending bloods for testing for PE, and she can't go to postnatal ward til it's sorted. And she's been sick a lot, too. BUT Vincent is lovely and has fed a couple of times!

Get well, soon, darling! :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks MJ. I hope she's going to be okay. Can they give drugs to lower it?


----------



## Mary Jo

I guess so, Pips, I thought just having the baby resolved PE and there was no suggestion she had it before Vince was born... I don't know anything about PE really apart from the signs, maybe Ash or Vici know?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: oh hope she gets better soon :(


----------



## Mary Jo

Yay, she's ok! Blood is fine, BP on way down :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Thank goodness :D


----------



## Boothh

just got back, been on monitor, they said his heartbeat is fine and he is moving, i was getting pains but they wernt showing up so..

they told me i have anterior placenta and thats why i cant feel him, im abit annoyed though cus i feel like they should of told me that before and theyve never mentioned it, 
iv been sent home with kick chart and told to come back straight away if he doesnt make his kicks, 
i feel a little better knowing he's okay but still in pain, just gunna rest up and see how it goes it cant be long now anyway 

thanks for the concern guys xx


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, thank goodness, Boothh, must be a massive relief! It's very odd that they never mentioned the placenta is anterior though - although the sonographer who did my 21 week scan said mine was anterior but when I went for private scans at 27 and 37 weeks, the sonographer insisted it is posterior. so they can get it wrong. but it should have been noted on your scan report. 

hope the pain eases off. rest up but fingers crossed little one has had enough of resting and can give mummy some reassurance!


----------



## rubyrose

They should of let you know about the anterior placenta!! :S Thats so wrong! I have an anterior high placenta and was told about it but tbh, it didnt effect me feeling things so i have a feeling it moved back as i started feeling kicks normal time for first pregnancy 18 - 19 weeks but i was glad they told me about it, they put it in my notes.

Am glad it's all ok tho xx


----------



## Boothh

i know ive just looked through all my notes and theres absolutly no mention of it!
the midwife came back in and told me she'd looked at my scan and i have anterior placenta, its crap though cus iv felt him move all this time fine that cant be the excuse for it, 
i know for definate i dont feel him move ten times a day though so they can expect to see me abit more often haha, x


----------



## rubyrose

Haha go for it!!! That is really wrong tho you weren't told, BAD hospital!! He was prob just having a quiet day and "growing" you'll wake up tomorrow with a bigger bump LOL!


----------



## bun-in-oven

hi ladies!!! just a quick post with some piccies i will read through the 59 pages tomorrow!:wacko:.
hope everyone is ok! me and brandon-li are fine, just very tired and have had alot of visitors but have got a quiet day tomorrow so will catch up and post birth story. have missed you ladies!!!:happydance:

Brandon-li born 26th july at 4:42pm!- (i didnt have to be induced!!)
 



Attached Files:







S1031505.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 20









S1031507.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 23









S1031515.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 21









S1031536.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## rubyrose

MJ - it probably moved!! Mine was anterior high at the 22 week scan but the woman did say it'd prob move back as bubs gets bigger to and i think it has cause i see feet and all sorts stick out and i doubt i'd see that if there was a placenta in the way! Unless he is very strong lol


----------



## rubyrose

OMG he is gorgeous!! :cry: I am so emotional and broody today!! Congrats xx


----------



## smith87999

congrats bun.. that is awesome... he is adorable.... :happydance:


----------



## bun-in-oven

smith87999 said:


> congrats bun.. that is awesome... he is adorable.... :happydance:

you too hun, your new addition is beautiful!! its amazing how much time they take up so soon!!! :) xxx


----------



## Pippin

bun-in-oven said:


> hi ladies!!! just a quick post with some piccies i will read through the 59 pages tomorrow!:wacko:.
> hope everyone is ok! me and brandon-li are fine, just very tired and have had alot of visitors but have got a quiet day tomorrow so will catch up and post birth story. have missed you ladies!!!:happydance:
> 
> Brandon-li born 26th july at 4:42pm!- (i didnt have to be induced!!)

Awww Bun congratulations honey :hugs: you guys look so happy and he is adorable. I love the family picture, looks like he's a good feeder, yay for booby juice. :happydance:


----------



## nuttymummy

awww bun hes adorable!!! congrats!!

booth...i got a kick chart too...they told me to take it in with me at my next app....i shoved it under their nose and they didnt even look at it!!! that reminds me...i havnt filled mine in today!!! ooopps!
glad everything is ok

glad shadow seems to be on the mend too!!

smith...Vajayjay!!?? thats deffo a new one!! :rofl:


----------



## jelr

Hey girls, well I have read all but am too tired to reply to everyone as I only got 2 hours last night.

:wohoo:Congrats Shadow, Princess Soph and Rubywoo on all your little arrivals, so happy for you all that they are all here safe and sound :wohoo:

Bun: Brandon is so gorgeous, I can't wait to meet my little one now seeing all your precious little bundles.

MJ I know you were asking about knees though. I am having major problems with my knees but that is down to my arthritis, but I was told before that I probably would as the knees are the joints that take all your weight so it makes sense that they will be under more pressure with the extra weight, I also had lots of problems when I was overweight back in my early 20's too, so if you have had previous problems with your knees, it is probably the weight of LO causing the problems now. I'm afraid I dont have any tips on what to do though, as the only medication that I have been recommended is the steriods which my rheumatologist could only guarantee that they PROBABLY wouldn't affect LO so I wont take them or the other althernative is paracetamol and I dont bother as it wouldn't work. I'm hoping to have a physio appointment soon (if they ever sent it out) and I am going to ask, if they give me any tips I will let you know.

Well I didn't do much today guys as I was wrecked, we have finally finished the deep / spring clean of the house yippee, I started doing a room a week for the last few weeks and today we did the last room which was the bathroom, well I didn't do much I have to say, we took everything out and I sat in the sitting room and washed it all down with flash wipes and DH scrubbed all the tiles and bath and all.

As for the conversation before on birthing partners, you are only allowed one in here in Ireland too and I know DH will be great as he always really good when I am in pain with my arthritis and is really considerate and makes me laugh although I'm a bit afraid of him passing out though, he is not at all squimesh but he seems to be a bit when docs are prodding at me, he was there when they took blood when I had the MMC and also when I had a mole removed from my arm before and both times he turned white and sweaty but blamed it on the room being too hot, so I dont know how he is going to fare out on that. Have also told him to stay up by my head as we have been watching a programme called mum plus one on home and health the last few mornings and it is about women's birth stories where they have also used a doula and some of them have been pretty graphic and it has freaked me out as I wouldn't want to see that so I definitely dont want him to see all that, I dont think he could ever look at me the same ha ha, although he says it doesn't bother him at all as it is bringing our LO into the world and that if thats what it takes so what, but I just can't get some of the images out of my head :dohh:

I can't believe we have 10 August mummies already and we are not yet in August, oh it is only going to get busier.


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks, jelr :hugs: - I used to be overweight as a teenager but then anorexic for years and years... it wouldn't surprise me at all if this is just to do with the extra weight (I am still considering weighing myself soon, just to see... don't know though, am curious but scared!) hopefully it'll get better once I've given birth. I seem to remember when I was 10 or 11 and saw the orthopaedic man and the physio, that I had strengthening exercises, I guess to make my leg muscles stronger. wish I'd considered that this might happen and I could have been working on that, but I think it's probably a little late to make a difference now.

well done on getting your place cleaned! I'm still hoping for the nesting instinct but nothing so far, other than my urge to fill the cupboards and freezer with food... I feel a sort of panic thinking that I don't want to have to worry about what we'll eat, and also that what we do have to eat is what I WANT to eat... might have to write my recipes down in case OH has to make things... it'll be ok when my mum is here, but I do get stressed (still), or at least I CAN get stressed over food, I just like things the way I like them, and consequently I do all the cooking round here. OH is perfectly capable but most of our "staple" meals are my recipes.

I have managed to avoid TV shows on babies and giving birth, might have to check out Home & Health... think my OH is in for an awful shock :rofl:

Bun, little Brandon-li is gorgeous! am looking forward to reading your birth story!

Ruby, my placenta was noted as "anterior high" at 21 weeks, then "posterior not high" 6 weeks later... do you really think it might have moved over the top when my uterus grew? I know they do change position because ones that are low early on can move up out of the way, but I didn't know there was a huge amount of a difference! I just assumed the first sonographer got it wrong. but maybe it was very high... guess it'll stay a mystery!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

He is soooo cute Bun!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats honey


----------



## rubyrose

I think it prob did move MJ! I forgot to ask about mine at my 4d scan when i was 28 weeks but im certain mine moved cause the kicks are really forceful now, dont feel this "cushioning" effect from it at all!! LOL dread to think if it is still anterior cause i sometimes go "ouch" from where he kicks so hard! I suppose if you think if it was very high anterior at the start and your uterus expans it makes sense it might be "pushed" back a lil!


----------



## ckc

Congratulations Shadow, Soph, Smith and Ruby!

This is so exciting! I can't wait to hear all your stories. I am fine, finally in holidays :) 

Anyone is experiencing hand pain? like in the joints? especially after sleeping? 

My hands are killing me, I though I was sore at the beginning but It hasn't gone away. Apparently some pregnancy carpal tunnel sy.


----------



## U8myplaydough

Congrats to all the new Mummy out there!:happydance:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Awww congrats Bun, he's simply stunning :cloud9:

So pleased everything worked out ok Boothh :hugs: My placenta moved from low posterior to high anterior in 6 weeks, so it is possible. Nothing in my notes either (full scan details are held by the hospital in your main file), but I made a point of asking the sonographer at each scan. So sounds totally normal to me. 

Will catch up with you girlies later xx


----------



## tmr1234

congrats bun he is lovely 

bothh glad all is ok with baby

congrats shadow hope u heal up fast 

Well 5 years ago today would of been my due date for my son but he didny show for 4 more days so iam thinking am this 1 will show lol i really dnt think this 1 is in any rush at all. 

weeing of a night is getting to much now i was up 3-4times last night been like that for a few nights now then when i get back to bed oh is snorring hes head off then the dog starts OMG iam ment to get all the rest i can. sorry rating this morning not in a good mood at all.


----------



## Boothh

its just so annoying they never said though, but saying that iv only ever felt him move on the left side and been able to feel through my stomach etc on the left never really on the right at all, 
ive woken up soo hungry just dont know whats wrong with me ha, 
i think my nesting has been kicking in loads recently i i had everything off the cot and all his blankets and stuff in washer yesterday iv only been up 20minutes when i went in the bathroom to brush my teeth i ended up scrubbing the sink out and bleaching the toilet, 
its weird cus i never normally do stuff like that cus its my mums house and she does it, its like i cant walk into a room without cleaning something, i polished the windowsils the other day lol, 
im still having really bad period pains etc but i must say at the hospital they were really nice and made me feel better about everything, 
im getting so impatient now though with all these false alarms, 

oh and lost some more plug this morning too, gross :/


----------



## Vici

Boothh said:


> i know ive just looked through all my notes and theres absolutly no mention of it!
> the midwife came back in and told me she'd looked at my scan and i have anterior placenta, its crap though cus iv felt him move all this time fine that cant be the excuse for it,
> i know for definate i dont feel him move ten times a day though so they can expect to see me abit more often haha, x

It can be the reason hun. I've had an anterior placenta all along and once I started feeling LO at 24 weeks i've not stopped feeling the movemenets. However, the 2 times i've had movement scares its because LO has tucked in behind the placenta and was still moving but i couldn't feel it! The last time I went in, they confirmed that because LO had moved and dropped abit that movements would change quite a lot and when I was in being monitored at the weekend, I could see LOs HR going up, could hear the movements on the VTG but couldn't feel a thing! :) Glad all was OK tho hun xxx



Boothh said:


> when i went in the bathroom to brush my teeth i ended up scrubbing the sink out and bleaching the toilet,

I did that this morning too :D


----------



## Vici

Bun - you know i think he's absolutley gorgeous :D Many congratulations all over agin.

Glad to hear Shadow is doing well :D


----------



## Boothh

Vici said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> i know ive just looked through all my notes and theres absolutly no mention of it!
> the midwife came back in and told me she'd looked at my scan and i have anterior placenta, its crap though cus iv felt him move all this time fine that cant be the excuse for it,
> i know for definate i dont feel him move ten times a day though so they can expect to see me abit more often haha, x
> 
> It can be the reason hun. I've had an anterior placenta all along and once I started feeling LO at 24 weeks i've not stopped feeling the movemenets. However, the 2 times i've had movement scares its because LO has tucked in behind the placenta and was still moving but i couldn't feel it! The last time I went in, they confirmed that because LO had moved and dropped abit that movements would change quite a lot and when I was in being monitored at the weekend, I could see LOs HR going up, could hear the movements on the VTG but couldn't feel a thing! :) Glad all was OK tho hun xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> when i went in the bathroom to brush my teeth i ended up scrubbing the sink out and bleaching the toilet,Click to expand...
> 
> I did that this morning too :DClick to expand...

i clean the sink so much at the moment i like the smell of the bathroom cleaner haha, 
im just glad that theres a reason for it, and he has started to engage and bump has dropped so i suppose he could of moved behind it, 
hes been rolling this morning though my bump was shaking before the way he was moving looked like my belly was vibrating ha, 


so weird at the hospital though i was just thinking woah il be here in the very near future and ill be leaving with a baby.. a real baby! haha cant get my head round it even now,


----------



## Vici

I know, DF and I were sitting on the ward on Sat, first hearing the babies being born, and then once on the overnight ward, hearing them cry etc! We both sat there saying o my, this will be us in a few week!! EEK :D


----------



## tmr1234

i LOVE the smell of flash leon cleaning stuff at the min i have just emped the frieg out and cleand it all down and put every thing back in a line i cnt stop cleaning lol wich is a good thing have rueben home atm but still i need to slow down


----------



## Jai_Jai

Boothh - so pleased everything is ok with your LO - annoying and out of order that no one told you about your placenta before though :grr: I am with you on the cleaning and I love love the smell of bleach atm :D I am not doing as much cleaning as I want to though as I know I won't be able to walk due to SPD.....and it kills me to see the bath needs cleaning and the kitchen floor....but DF just doesn't have time during the week :(

Bun - :yipee: OMG Brandon-Li is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: he really is a cutie...oh I can't wait to hear your story - it has made me all emotional too - want to hold my little baby!!


----------



## Aunty E

Quiet night eh ladies? Lovely pics of gorgeous bubs, can I have mine now please ;)

I'm taking a tip from my hypnobirthing instructor and making sure that all of the obstacles in the way of Imogen arriving are gone - so I'm finalising handover notes at work, catching up on filing for my maternity cover chap, I've put the crib up and tonight I will prewash all the nappies! We have the car seat, we have the pushchair and we know how to use them. I've packed my bag, her bag and my birth partner has packed her bag too - Imogen come any time you like.

Those joint pains sound like Carpal Tunnel to me. Hopefully it won't get too bad, and it does go almost immediately after birth. I would suggest running your hands and wrists under cold water as soon as you get up in the morning, and trying to up your fluid intake a bit.


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh ladies - I had really bad cramp pains last night on and off for a couple hrs and my tummy was hard like with my BH - is this my BH just getting more intense? I do not think I am going to do well in labour though after that :rofl: I forget how light headed shaky and cold sweats I get with pain - oooops! xx


----------



## Aunty E

Sounds exciting - where were the cramps? Apparently BH are low down and real labour is higher up on the bump :)


----------



## ZoeBunny

I had that too JaiJai... the night before last, made me feel really sick
:sick: AND the ended up being every 10 mins for the last 2 hours (lasted a little over 4 hours)... so I have to admit I did wonder at one point if it was 'it'

MW said it was just my body having a trial run and felt different since baby had dropped and my uterus was starting to actually 'grab' baby whilst doing it iykwim


----------



## Mimiso

Congratulations to the new mummies Shadow, Soph, Smith and Ruby cant wait to see all the pics. Bun your LO is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Vici

Aunty E said:


> Sounds exciting - where were the cramps? Apparently BH are low down and real labour is higher up on the bump :)

Really?! All mine have been across the top of my bump and down the right hand side? :wacko:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes my BH have been unpainful and just uncomfortable....but defo at the top it just goes rock solid all over......

The pains were low down and then spread and were also in my back (it even felt a little bit like they were going into my right leg at the top a bit) 

I ate pineapple yday.....and my mw said baby is 4/5's engaged which still confuses me!?!? so I guess Zoebunny maybe it was my uterus pulling baby down into my pelvis more?

I just watched some birth videos on youtube - god some are awful but I cried such happy tears when baby was given to mum and then cried - its amazing I soooo cant wait to hold my LO :cloud9:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh how are the pains themselves?? like period cramps but soooo much worse and then like a sharper pain over the top as it got more intense then it stopped for about 10mins.....I am having loads of my normal BH today too and a mild achy period feeling right down below?

Oh and Zoebunny I did think after the first 3 that this could be it!!! and when I woke up at 1am for a wee and it was still there I did think eeeeeeeeek!!! I got DF to cuddle me then!!! I was nervous! But didn't allow excitment to creep in! :D

Funny how if you sit and think about it you remember more.......I forgot it was still there when I woke in the night :dohh:


----------



## Vici

4/5ths means that the brim of LOs head is level with your pelvis and has 4/5ths to go :D


----------



## Aunty E

Sounds like some serious revving up to me! The only time I've had painful cramps, is after I've drunk RLT. Hope this doesn't mean madam is settling in for a long stay. Must ask midwife where she is tomorrow.


----------



## Jai_Jai

I thought that is what it meant Vici - just starting to engage.....but then someone said 4/5's engaged means there is 1/5 to go as if it were 4/5's to go they would have said 4/5's palaple (sp?) or can still feel 4/5's of babys head.....so confusing hey :rofl: but I think I will stick to the fact bubba is only just engaging!!!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Sounds like baby's head snuggling down JaiJai... I'm 3/5ths now (head in pelvic cavity but not quite totally down) so we both have a little more to go until we are all set.

My poor DH was getting in a panic timing them... I was 'trying' to remain calm telling myself 'No, they are supposed to hurt much more than this' and so I kind of knew they weren't the real thing. Pretty damn uncomfortable though...


----------



## ZoeBunny

No JaiJai fully engaged it 0/5ths... there is a summary of all the stages on one of the info pages in your green notes xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

i don't have it in my summary - and my notes are white?!?! but yes i agree i keep looking on the net and it is what I thought and what you say - only just engaging :D but anything is exciting :wohoo: how odd that we all have different notes and different procedures through the country - I have mw appts every 2wks and a lot of ladies on here in UK have weekly ones!? I feel cheated :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

im supposed to have weekly ones too jen but i only get seen every 2 weeks....i have an app today so i will see when they want to see me again!!

and snap...my bubs is 4/5 engaged too (just engaging)


----------



## ZoeBunny

I only have them every 2 weeks... usually a sign that they are happy with how you are progressing etc. If they were worried about anything they might ask to see you more often


----------



## Mary Jo

Have had a couple of texts from Shadow today, she's feeling a bit "feeble", drugged up on morphine for pain in her ribs and shoulder. But feeding is going well, they're both getting the hang of it and Vince is a perfect angel! And she sent a pic - awwww, he is so beautiful!!! I'd post it but I know she'll want to do that herself when she gets back online. But take it from me, he is gorgeous!!


:D


----------



## Mary Jo

as for mw appointments, ours are fortnightly from 36 weeks but I'm being seen weekly now, despite me being in fine physical condition. On Monday the mw made it clear in my notes (because she won't be there next week) why - because of my anxiety - so whoever sees me doesn't wonder.

everything seems to vary so much from area to area - I don't think there's anything about the degrees of engagement in my maternity notes either!


----------



## Jai_Jai

phew!! I thought my mw's were being random with the every 2 weeks thing :rofl: My Mum said she used to get seen weekly..........I guess thats fine :D only 2 more then maybe 3 but hopefully only 1 :D

I am meeting a fellow preg lady today at 2 for coffee and I am soo not in the mood (not to meet her but to actually go out the house) it is so miserable here today and all I wanna do is hide under the duvet :rofl: I am sure I will be fine once I am out - but on that note I better go get dressed properly!!! :haha:


----------



## ZoeBunny

My notes say:

Engagement: is how deep the presenting part - e.g. the baby's head - is below the brim of the pelvis. It is measured by the proportion which can still be felt through the abdomen, in fifths:

5/5 = free
4/5 = sitting on the pelvic brim
3/5 = lower, but most is still above the brim
2/5 = engaged, as most is below the brim
and 1/5 or 0/5 = deeply engaged, as hardly still palpable from above.

In first time mothers engagement tends to happen in the last weeks of pregnancy; in subsequent pregnancies it may occur later, or not until labour has commenced.

Hope this is helpful :thumbup:


----------



## rubyrose

God i had the worst night last night!!!!!!!!

Went for a wee about 2000 times and my pelvis area was really hurting, i feel like there's this pressure down there constantly now. :( I've asked my hubby to watch me walk and tell me if i look like an 80 year old lady but he just said im walking really slow lol.

Congrats to all who have popped, i want my lil man so badnow!


EEEK IM ON THE LAST BOX!


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks zoebunny :hugs2:


----------



## overcomer79

Good morning all.

Well I am having a stubborn LO this morning. I guess he is going to be a heavy sleeper like his daddy but I'm not too worried as I got him to move some but would be happier if he moved more. I finally got his room organized and just waiting on OH to put up the wall hangings. I will post piccies later xxx


----------



## Boothh

i get seen every 2 weeks and my notes are white too jai haha, 

just remember last night when we were walking through the ward, there was a woman who looked huge, much bigger than me and i thought i was big walking along, OH whispered to me 'now thats a waddle' i was soo worried but couldnt help cracking up at it, cus he's been taking the piss out of me for months now saying im like a penguin haa, x


----------



## Mary Jo

I just caught the last half of Baby Tales on Discovery Home & Health... eeeeeeek. Epidural is looking more and more attractive.


----------



## smith87999

I loved the epidural... if you can do it without you are a trooper.... but having experienced both now... I would definitely take the epidural... but that is just me...

My advice would be that you just remain open to the idea... because you don't want to feel bad about deciding to have it if it all gets to be too much..

With each of my babies I went into it thinking I would go as far as possible before taking any meds... but I always end up wanting it... I think the pain is different for everyone...:shrug:


----------



## Boothh

looks like it will be another trip to the hospital on the monitor tonight unless he perks up in the next couple of hours cus he's know where near making his kicks for the kick chart, 
lazy boy,


----------



## tmr1234

my notes are white and blue and i see the m/w every 3 weeks from 34weeks then at the 40wk 1 she refurs u to hopital at 40+10 iam in chester. with my son i was seen every 2weeks ater 34wks then every weeks ater 36wks. They dnt even lison to babys hart any more here iv not had baby lison to 1s in all this preg so far.


----------



## Boothh

they listen here at every appointment, not for long though, 
just check his position and stick doppler on for about 30 seconds, then do blood pressure, test wee and shove you out the door again, :)


----------



## Vici

Mary Jo said:


> I just caught the last half of Baby Tales on Discovery Home & Health... eeeeeeek. Epidural is looking more and more attractive.

I love that programme :D I'm def open minded to all pain relief just not pethadine :) Got my tens machine today too! Had a test on my leg and by christ did it make me jump when it came on :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

why is everyone so against pethidine? is it bad for baby or something?

Boothh hope you get it sorted :D funny about the waddling lady and ur OH - the do the same thing as you at my mw appts :D


----------



## Mary Jo

Jai, pethidine (and other opiods) crosses the placenta and affects the baby in the same way as it affects us - it makes it sleepy. It's not a problem if it's given a good long while before delivery and has had a chance to wear off, but if the baby is born still under the effects it can be less alert, suffer breathing difficulties and affect its sucking reflex, making it disinclined to nurse for 24 hours or more, and when the first few hours are important in establishing the nursing relationship, that's not good. There is an antidote the baby can be given though. It's that plus my own history with narcotics/alcohol that makes me want to stay away, just feel it'd be an unwise personal choice, especially as there are other forms of pain relief that are said not to affect the baby.


----------



## Shiv

Jai Jai - if pethidine is given too late into labour then a baby can be born a bit sleepy as the pethidine can be transported through the placenta to the baby. That is why most people won't let you have pethidine too far into labour. However I am not against it in the early stages - there is also an injection (can't remember what it is called -useful eh? ) that they give to any baby who looks liek it has been affected by pethidine as soon as it is born that reverse any adverse symptoms.

I hope this helps - I am sure there is more accutare info on the net out there - but this is why people can be against using it. As always each to their own, being informed is teh key!


----------



## joeyjo

Not read the posts yet from this afternoon but I just thought I'd update you on my doc's appointment this afternoon first.
Just got back with some worrying developments...

Not only has my bump not really grown again (circumfrence the same, fundal height now at 31-32cm was 30 - I've measured small thru'out but bub has always been growing well and been just above average (60-65th percentile)).... but this time the baby hasn't really grown either :cry::cry:

He's worried that my placenta might be stopping working properly or something like that. He called the hospital whilst I was there and has booked me in for first appointment they could do tomorrow (10am) to have a more detailed scan and a load of tests to try and figure out why s/he seems to have stopped growing. 

The good news is - I didn't gain anymore weight, bub's heart beat looks good and bub is 50% engaged I assume that is about 2/5 - he said it was well down in the pelvis but not fully locked in.

I'm feeling quite scared now and could be in for a sleepless night I think. Oh well I need to finish my hospital bag!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thank you shiv and MJ for the info - always good to know all the facts!! My mw at the AN classes was a bit rubbish at giving us info (we have all complained). Oh I understand your reasons MJ totally - I always thought I may use pethidine if I cant have my water birth as I know you cant have anything but gas and air with that can u? my reason was I was in hospital this time last yr and i had morphine and gas and air - none of it took the pain away from my tummy (I was passing out and being sick with the pain) so they gave me Pethidine, and after 20mins I felt nothing it was amazing.....but did make me a bit 'off the wall' which I did not like so much (I hate feeling really drunk) so I was dubious about having it during labour - so it makes baby sleepy too hmmmmmm maybe I won't have it - hopefully I will be in the water pool anyway so I wont want it!!

Joey - they scanned you at ur appt today? Oh hun I hope it is nothing and just that your bubs is small......will be praying for you my love and hope all is ok - try not to worry though ok? I know easier said than done though :hugs:


----------



## joeyjo

Yeah I had a normal scan today... Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jai_Jai

It is very quiet in here today :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes Fingers Crossed, Legs Crossed, Eyes Crossed - EVERYTHING CROSSED


----------



## MishC

Aww everyone is popping before me! I feel like this is going to be never ending!


----------



## Mary Jo

Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning, Joey. How often have you been having appointments? Is it just the last week or two that baby's growth has slowed down? Better get on and finish that bag though!

Mish, I have a feeling EVERYONE is going to go before me and I'll be the last August mummy! (Even though I know it probably won't happen, unless everyone popped before about Aug. 25th.) I have an appointment to discuss induction if he's not here by the 18th, and induction would be within the week, so he's going to arrive before the end of the month whatever happens... There are quite a lot of babies that have come early - how many were not induced/planned c-section? I'll have to have a look back...

Baby is being a big old wriggle again today, which is always good, but he's not moved down, I am certain, and I am not having any pains whatsoever... now, I'm not inviting pain to myself but I'd be reassured something was going on... I just think he is so comfy in there it'll take a big kick up the arse to get him out.


----------



## FairySam

Helloo Ladies! 

By it's been quiet in here today! Didn't take me long to catch up at all!!!

CONGRATULATIONS BUN - he is too cute! Hope you're feeling good and he's not keeping you up too much!!! :D

Glad to hear Shadow is doing well, despite the BP/swelling issues. How long is she staying in hospital, do we know?

Well today I've been doing a reasonably good impression on Nigella! I spent 2 and a half hours making loads of food and froze it all ready for the first few weeks when we won't want to cook! My back is killing me now, but at least that was a good few hours on my feet so hopefully gravity did it's bit with getting this baby out!

We also :sex: this afternoon! Not done that 'properly' in ages!!! Thought I might have forgotten what to do!!! LOL! We're determined to get her out ASAP!!! We shall be :sex: until it has an effect I think, which is fine by me!!!

DH is just picking up a curry for us right now actually, as part of 'operation evict'!!! I asked for mine extra hot so hopefully it will be nice and spicy! Mmm!

On the pethadine debate, my hospital used meptid which affects the mother in exactly the same way as pethadine, but is a non-narcotic and does not cross the placenta. I was dead against pethadine but when they told me about meptid I felt much better, and if I really need something I will def consider it now!

Anyhoo, better go, my curry will be here in a moment and I need to get the plates out!!!! :munch:

Sam x


----------



## New_Momma09

Hi. Can I join? I'm due on the 10th with a baby boy.


----------



## Shiv

Welcome New Momma


----------



## New_Momma09

Looks like I'm really late! You're all having your babies already!


----------



## Boothh

Just got back from hospital again, up on monitor again he showed me up though completly moved out of the way so she had to go lookin for his heartbeat again, I'm measuring 35cm so a little small, spoke to the doctor and they are going to ring me tomorrow to arrange a scan I'm now 3/5 too so he's definatly moving down, so tired so will catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## rubyrose

Newmomma :wave:

Joey - big hug to you, can understand you feeling worried but try to keep your chin up, baby is engaged, heart rate is well! 

Booth - glad your baby is heading in the right direction! :thumbup:


----------



## Ducky77

I haven't been here for a while, glad to hear that shadow is ok :) 

Congrat for shadow,ruby and princess!

I need to catch up all the news here, haven't been active for 1 week :(


----------



## dimplesmagee

Jai_Jai said:


> oooh ladies - I had really bad cramp pains last night on and off for a couple hrs and my tummy was hard like with my BH - is this my BH just getting more intense? I do not think I am going to do well in labour though after that :rofl: I forget how light headed shaky and cold sweats I get with pain - oooops! xx

I had this same thing happen to me on Monday morning. Saturday night for over 4 hours, I was pretty much having braxton hicks and a really sore back, and on Monday morning these were much different! I had a dull pain in my lower back, that during a contraction got worse. My lower abdomen would feel like terrible menstrual cramps that would then radiate and tighten my entire stomach and go into my back. These were coming regularly every 7-10minutes, and lasted for three hours then went away. I did some research, and there are braxton hicks which is just the tightening of the stomach that cause some discomfort, then there are Early Labor contractions which sounds like that is what we had been feeling, and then there is active labor contractions which is "it." Those contractions come even closer together, about 5 minutes or less, and continue to get stronger. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. Like I said I did a fair bit of research on it. :) Otherwise you can google "early labor symptoms" or "early labor contractions."

Hope this helps! I also felt a lot of pressure in my lower abdomen, and at times could hardly walk! I haven't felt anything since Monday :( It was only a tease! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! It has been quiet on here b/c everyone is at the hospital with their babies!!!!!


----------



## FairySam

Morning ladies! (well almost 'middle of the night!!!')

Welcome New Momma! :flower:

How quiet was it on here yesterday! I only had 1 page to catch up on today! I blame Cleck for being away from BnB entertaining her in-laws!!! She's the chattiest!!! :rofl: 

Well I'm up at stupid o'clock! 4.30am today! Woke with a strange pain in the tummy and some definite hardening of them bump! (ooh doing it again now!) It doesn't really hurt so I can only assume it's a bit if BH mixed with some back ache! But as soon as I felt the tightening there was no way I was getting back to sleep! It's too exciting! (not really had BH so you girls that are old hands at BH now prob wouldn't be so excited! :dohh:) Plus I didn't want to be laid in bed just in case things are kicking off, I want to be at least sitting up so gravity can help! Come 7am I'm bound to be snoring on the sofa though!!!

Anyway, so I'm up! I've done some washing up, peeled and sliced up 2 mangoes and sorted out the fruit bowl and the fridge. I started stressing that if this is the very starts of real labour my fruit will have gone off by the time I get home again, so I wanted it all in the fridge!!! LOL! How daft is that?!

Had my curry last night - which was DELICIOUS! :munch: They put extra chillies in it for me so it was lovely and spicy! We get it from a local restaurant as a take out so it's sooo delicious! Not a bright fake colour and full of crap from a crummy Indian take out! These are made by proper chefs and are made with fresh ingredients! Yummy!!! You can tell it's good stuff cos it's hasn't made me run to the loo just yet and I ate it over 10 hrs ago!!! TMI!!! :rofl:

Speaking of eating over 10 hours ago, I wonder if it's too early for breakfast?! I'm a bit peckish and I have 2 little croissants sat in my kitchen that_ 'need'_ eating!!! Maybe I'll have them with some jam...???!!! Got to keep my strength up, you never know when you might need it!!!

Anyhoo, I shall stop rambling now! I'm sure I'll be on here again at some point today, so I shall report how the BH are getting on!!!

Sam x


----------



## FairySam

EEEEK! I JUST SPOTTED MY TICKER AND AM IN SINGLE FIGURE DAYS COUNTDOWN!!!!!!!!!! :argh:

(Also spoke too soon about curry/loo situation... gotta run!!! :haha:)


----------



## FairySam

Me again!

I just thought - I don't have a text buddy for when it all happens! Anyone fancy being mine / need one?! :flower:

If you do PM me with your number and I shall reply with mine! :friends:

Sam :)


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys 

with pethidine i dnt like it coz i had it with my son and i felt so out of it it really scaerd the living hell out of me i couldnt see any thing really felt like i was on a bed on my own in so much pain and didnt know what to do. When i tryed to look around it was like it was just all wihte and couldnt see any 1. it really frecked me out. i couldnt hear what my m/w was saying to do eather. but after he came out i looked around and the room was full there was 3 m/w's and my oh at the end of the bed caching my son then 3 men behind a curtin at the side of me and about 9 m/w standing around. 
I WILL NEVER BE HAVING IT AGANE!!!!!

Well i really think this baby is gunna be fosted out at 40+10 he is way to coufy in there. but mummy is hurting more and more every day. OH seid no on the :sex: thing so i feel like sh*t and it made me :cry:. 

cnt belive iam due in 4days it has only been the last wk or so that iv really felt preg and painy. 

joeyjo hope every thing gose well with the scan today.


----------



## Boothh

ive just woken up at 7am with a huge craving for chicken tikka pizza ? wtf, 
take outs dont even open til 4 so im in for a long wait!! :(


----------



## ZoeBunny

Oh Dear.. not the best start to the day...

Have you got a morrisons near you? They do a nice spicy chicken pizza on the deli counter :hugs:


----------



## FairySam

Wow thats a craving and a half!!! Domino's open for lunch I think!!! :pizza:


----------



## Boothh

it needs to be from a specific indian takeout though ¬_¬ hahaha, i hope it will have gone away by the time it opens though because im tryna eat a little healthier these last few weeks to get myself in the mindframe of not pigging out constantly lol x


----------



## Vici

Morning ladies, hope you are all well :D I've been up since 4:30am again!! Just cannot sleep at the min :( Sorry i've not been posting much -fFeeling a bit fed up with it all atm - midwife came yesterday on the instruction of hospital doc on Monday - thankfully managed to persuade her to let me stay at home as she wanted to admit me again! BP was up again at 150/98 and 2+ of protein. She made me promise to do it again last night and if it was still up to go to hospital, thankfully it had dropped abit, but becasue of that i'm now waiting in for her again as she insisted on coming this morning too!! Hope the consultant will make some decisions tomorrow :cry:

Jai - the reason I am against pethadine is purely personal experiance. My sister had it and it made her completely out of it. She couldn't even wake up properly to push!! My mum was shaking her and she just rolled over! When my neice was born she was sleepy for a couple of days and it was quite scary to start with! Some people love it tho :)

Joey - hope all goes well today hun, i know its hard but try not to worry, theres so much they can look at thru a scan so you'll have a better picture when its done :)

Welcome on in newmomma :)

Boothh - sounds like you're at hospital as much as me :rofl: Good to see LO is all AOK tho, is reassuring to know when movements are so rubbish :) Thats some craving :rofl:

Ducky - hello hun, hope you and Anaya are both doing well, lovely to see you :hugs:

Sam - if i'd known you were on so earrly i'd have come and joined you :rofl: Know what you mean about breakfast, I had mine at about 5am and just sneaked a mars bar! Its OK tho, i'm pregnant :rofl:

tmr - sorry you're feeling so rubbish hun :hugs: not long now xx


----------



## Boothh

ey vici they gave me my own room last night ;)
haha, 
the monitor was picking up movements fine and they said his heartrate is perfect, so theres no reason to worry, and that hes completly happy and not in distress at all, 
they just wanna have a check cus im measuring behind, im gunna say that next time someone calls me massive 'im actually measuring small'
i have got intense back ache at the moment though and period pains again, looks like another lovely day of wondering if im about to go into labour :)

just a question for anyone whos had a late scan.. have you been able to see anything? im thinking of asking if they can tell the sex again just to make sure i know he will be pretty squashed up though so im just wondering if they will be able to see? xx


----------



## Vici

I've been scanned every few weeks but not seen much for a while. They tend to check the head and tummy and thats it! You can't get a picture coz its all so squashed :) Having said that, i'm not sure if they can check or not as we always makes sure we say we don't want to know when we go in :)


----------



## Boothh

ah well theres no harm in asking is there :)


----------



## ZoeBunny

if baby is head down they might be able to see its bits hun... worth asking.

Surprised they said you were measuring small :shrug: I'm one day ahead of you and measuring 35cm too, but MW said mainly due to head engaging as technically baby has moved down hence making your tummy appear slightly smaller than it would have had baby's head still been free...


----------



## ZoeBunny

Finished the Nursery yesterday.. what do you girls think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2516.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 17









IMG_2518.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 14









IMG_2519.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 15









IMG_2520.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Vici

Awwww, i love it hun :D


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hard to know how to decorate when you're team yellow, don't you agree?


----------



## Boothh

i love your nursery, were planning a jungle themed nursery when we move out :)
just rang up and my scan is at 11.40 on tuesday, will be nice to see him again before he's born and OH has just text to say theyve let him book it off which is good cus they normally whinge if its short notice :)


----------



## FairySam

Ooh Zoe Bunny that nursery is ace!

I;d love to post pics of my nursery handy work but I just can't seem to work out how to get photos on here..! :dohh:


----------



## ZoeBunny

When you post, use the Go Advanced option and there is a little paperclip attachment link on the toolbar.. easy peasy.

Would love to see your handywork :thumbup:


----------



## nuttymummy

zoe ur nursery is gorgeous!!!! have u got a pic of ur cot bumper? where did u get it from? xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Cot bumper is rolled up in the cot, as not going to use it until Peanut is a bit bigger..

Its all Izziwotnot ABC Safari stuff though
https://www.babyjacks.co.uk/images/Izziwotnot-abc-cotbumper.jpg


----------



## Jai_Jai

dimplesmagee said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> oooh ladies - I had really bad cramp pains last night on and off for a couple hrs and my tummy was hard like with my BH - is this my BH just getting more intense? I do not think I am going to do well in labour though after that :rofl: I forget how light headed shaky and cold sweats I get with pain - oooops! xx
> 
> I had this same thing happen to me on Monday morning. Saturday night for over 4 hours, I was pretty much having braxton hicks and a really sore back, and on Monday morning these were much different! I had a dull pain in my lower back, that during a contraction got worse. My lower abdomen would feel like terrible menstrual cramps that would then radiate and tighten my entire stomach and go into my back. These were coming regularly every 7-10minutes, and lasted for three hours then went away. I did some research, and there are braxton hicks which is just the tightening of the stomach that cause some discomfort, then there are Early Labor contractions which sounds like that is what we had been feeling, and then there is active labor contractions which is "it." Those contractions come even closer together, about 5 minutes or less, and continue to get stronger. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. Like I said I did a fair bit of research on it. :) Otherwise you can google "early labor symptoms" or "early labor contractions."
> 
> Hope this helps! I also felt a lot of pressure in my lower abdomen, and at times could hardly walk! I haven't felt anything since Monday :( It was only a tease!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! It has been quiet on here b/c everyone is at the hospital with their babies!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun - this sounds just the same :D how quite exciting :haha: bubs should wait a few days......You know I would love him/her to come on 6th/7th Aug as we have our hypno birthing class on 6th so would be good for OH to have everything he needs to know fresh in his mind as he can be forgetful :rofl: but that'd be too perfect hey?

Joey - Good Luck with your scan today, will be thinking of you hun!!

:hi: Ducky - how are you and youor princess getting along?

FairySam - wow that is early to get up!! I have only just started getting BH really and I find it soooo exciting :D Glad you enjoyed your curry. Oh and you have reminded me I have a mango i need to cut up and eat - thanks :hugs:

Boothh - glad things are ok still, and that they are keeping an eye on you rproperly now :D what a funny craving - maybe the spicy chicken is a sign?? Glad you got youor scan booked and your OH's work have been good about it!!!

TMR - what a scary experience, no wonder you do not want pethidine again - although I was dopey and didnt know what was going on I never reacted like this with it - but it has totally put me off using it in birth - everyones stories and statistics!

Welcome to the group NewMomma

Vici - gosh your an early bird too :haha: I have had like 5hrs more sleep than you guys today :blush: feel a bit pooh for too much iykwim - sorry :blush: Glad you did not have to go into hospital again - must be annoying to go in and just come out again etc - what time is the consultant tomo? Hope they can make some decisions for you!!!

ZoeBunny it is beautiful I totally love your nursery!!!! We have finished ours totally too so I will post pics in a second......but yes I agree it can be a little difficult - we went jungle too :D

Well as for me - OH and I are struggling with names!! Anyone else? It seems we do not agree on the same names :hissy: it is getting closer and looks like we will just hate 'Jellytot' as his/her name for a while if we can't agree :dohh:


----------



## tmr1234

zoe ur nursey in lovely we have gone for a jungle them


----------



## ZoeBunny

We ordered some stuff from 
https://www.alongcamebaby.co.uk/acatalog/Izziwotnot-ABC-Safari.html
&
https://www.thelittlepeoplesfurniturecompany.co.uk/acatalog/bedding_abcsafari.html

but you can get it elsewhere


----------



## Vici

Jai_Jai said:


> Vici - gosh your an early bird too :haha: I have had like 5hrs more sleep than you guys today :blush: feel a bit pooh for too much iykwim - sorry :blush: Glad you did not have to go into hospital again - must be annoying to go in and just come out again etc - what time is the consultant tomo? Hope they can make some decisions for you!!!

Its a 9am. Got my growth scan first then got to see a hospital MW before the cons app :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Nursery Pics
 



Attached Files:







nursery 2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 13









nursery 3.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10









nursery door.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









nursery rug.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 7









nursery.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jai_Jai

bump pic
 



Attached Files:







bump 35wks 3days.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Zoe- I love it, super cute

Jai-
Love the bump, and LOVE the nursery :D Soooo cute


----------



## ZoeBunny

Awwwww so cute JaiJai (and what a lovely diddy bump you have!) :cloud9:
We were so close to buying the Jungle chums stuff... its so cute :thumbup:


----------



## nuttymummy

very cute Jen!!! i spy some ikea stuff in there!!!

ive searched everywhere for a cot bumper to go with an animal theme (i have a rainforest mobile) and seeing as its looking like i cant get the precious planets one...i will take a look at your two!!!


----------



## joeyjo

Morning girls, not read this morning's posts yet but thought I'd give a little update on my hospital visit this morning first

Been at the hospital all morning having tests, monitoring etc.

They think the placenta is definitely failing for 2 reasons:
because the estimated weight hasn't really increased in the last few weeks and secondly because the abdomen is measuring about 4-5 weeks behind the head which is classical for malnutrition (of the baby not the mum)

They have recommended inducing me so I have to go back tomorrow evening for that - I'm a bit scared and not looking forward to spending the entire labour in hospital etc but I am unfortunately certain it is for the best.

On the monitor i had 4 mild contractions in 45minutes so they are fairly hopeful the pessary should tip me over into labour fairly easily.

As baby was growing so well until about 2weeks ago they say the birth weight shouldn't be too low - somewhere between 6-7lb - probably closer to 6 (previous estimates were about 8lb). They say I can expect the baby to be VERY hungry in the first few days/weeks to compensate as it has been a bit starved recently.

So I am excited but nervous too - looks like I'll meet LO this weekend.


----------



## Boothh

glad its not anything worse and that you will get to meet your LO soon!
good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Oh Joey, I'm sorry you are going through such a worrying time, but how fabulous that you get to meet your LO so very soon :happydance: 

Sounds like induction is the right thing to do for the both of you, as for spending 'all' of your labour in hospital, just make sure you take enough stuff with you to keep you occupied in that first long, waiting bit (books/ipod etc) and before you know it you'll be able to snuggle that little person :cloud9:

So excited for you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Vici

Thanks so much for your update Joey - def the best thing to get you in i think :) I know its not how you wanted it to go, but least you know all is OK xxxx


----------



## joeyjo

Loving the nursery pics - gorgeous!

Vici - hope your BP is OK today. 

I have just today realised how inaccurate fundal height measurement can be and how it varies.
Doc yesterday really presses hard to find my pubic bone and came up with 31cm - Midwife today didnt press so hard to find it and came up with 27cm!!!! Its the scans that really give a pic of what is happening and even they aren't 100% consistent.


----------



## Vici

Thanks hun, MW has just been 135/95 today with only 1+ of protein so all OK for another day. See what the cons says tomorrow!


----------



## Aunty E

JoeyJo - how scary! At least they're getting bubs out and soon, but not an ideal situation for you to be in :(

Saw Midwife this morning - Imogen is 3/5 engaged (as in 3/5 into the pelvis rather than 3/5 palpable). Took a little whle to find the heartbeat, which was an unpleasant moment, but she did find it eventually. I could hear it a couple of times in the background, so maybe it's just that she doesn't know exactly what to listen for when looking for Imogen, who is a bit bashful about dopplers.

We chatted through my birth preferences - all fine by them, and I get to have two people with me, so my birth partner and my OH are both there :) Iron fine, sugar fine, but I do have leukocytes still (had them for six weeks now) and some all new exciting protein :( Hopefully my sample won't get lost this time, but I'm to call back on Monday for my results and to book another appointment that week. BP fabulous, so I'm sure I'm fine really.

LOVING the clary sage in the bath, I sleep so well afterwards, I know it's not for everyone, but worth a shot if you're sleeping badly!

Washed all of the nappies yesterday - now we have three dozen fluffy terries neatly folded and two dozen muslins stacked up waiting for bubs.


----------



## xarxa

Best of luck on your induction Joey. I'm sure it'll be fine and soon you'll be holding your LO, we're all so jealous :)

Is anyone getting really tired? I sleep about 16-18 hours day now.

The last 4 days i don't sleep during the night though. Getting alot of pains in my back and stomach. i finally sleep when im too exhausted to stay awake and then wake up just to be disappointed nothing happened after all.


----------



## Vici

Gosh, I wish I could, i'm shattered but lucky to get 5 hours at the min :(


----------



## joeyjo

Vici said:


> Thanks hun, MW has just been 135/95 today with only 1+ of protein so all OK for another day. See what the cons says tomorrow!

Great news - hope the consultnat is good tomorrow.


----------



## Pippin

Good luck tomorrow Joeyjo it's the best thing for you both and it'll be wonderful having your baby in your arms in the next few days. So exciting.


----------



## Pippin

Looks like Vince is going to be okay. Have updated main thread xxx


----------



## tmr1234

good luck for tomorrw joey hope it goes fast for you

glad all is going ok vici


----------



## Vici

I just ordered a baby grow to give to DF once LO is here. It says "My Daddy drives a VW" If any of you know about the car/dub scene you'll know he'll love it :D


----------



## Ducky77

Vici...thanks hun, glad be able to join u girls again. Gosh I miss all this pregnancy talk here, the funny thing is now I miss being pregnant too ggrr......

Jai-Jai...Naya and I are ok :) she is sleeping now after one hearty breastfeed and I do love ur bump too :)

All the talk about food makes me hungry! but don't know what to eat since I am breastfeed, I have to take a good care with all the food that I take, couldn't be too spicy or gassy too, darn....I love spicy food, I miss them so much now :(

Naya has been home for almost 2 weeks now, at last I already get used to get up several times at night to feed her but I always ended up tired in the morning 

Enjoy your pregnancy days ladies, take a lot of sleep while you can and that quiet moment :), you will miss them when ur baby is born.


----------



## Mary Jo

hey ladies, been away all day today seeing my gorgeous nephew and niece (they are so awesome!!) so have missed everything (but had Shadow's texts, which I see Pips has updated you all on!) and am exhausted. we were up at 6 to drive to Oxford for 10, got there a little early, which was nice, and then spent the day walking and at an adventure play park. just home now after another 2.5 hour drive... am glad I won't be doing any more longish trips (would have been nothing if we'd been staying over but 5 hours in 1 day is a bit much!)

anyway, have had a quick read back...

joey, scary news about baby but so great your doctors have been so thorough with checking everything out. I understand about not wanting to be induced but hopefully it will all go smoothly and you will be meeting your baby SOOOON! lucky girl! 

vici, that's good news about staying out of hospital! sending MORE *stay low* vibes to your BP...

aunty E - it's a worry when LO hides from the doppler, there's been a few times lately when AE has been a bit hard to find (ie a 20 seconds or so!). but the last week he's been active, which is very reassuring.

oooh, my little nephew, who is 4 in october, was fascinated by my belly, they'd been staying a few days at my parents and he watched the YouTube video I took about a dozen times, apparently!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Won't be on later tonight, just wanted to wish you lots of luck JoeyJo for tomorrow... 
I'll be thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## joeyjo

Thanx Zoebunny- luckily they don't want me in till the evening so I am going to have a relaxing, pampering day first!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Joey - glad things are okish, dont be nervous it will be ok babe!!! You get to see your LO this weekend I am soooo jealous and excited for you!!! I cant wait to see pics!!! Take care and hope it goes well for yoou :hugs:

Vici - Glad you BP is ok - good luck at consultants tomorrow!!

Thanks Ducky and glad you and yoour beautiful little Naya ae doing well!!

Xarxa - I agree I am sooo tired, I tend to get about 12hrs a night (waking up every 1-2hrs though for a wee)


----------



## jelr

Hi everybody,

Well that was much easier to catch up on, I expected over 100 pages seeing as I wasn't on yesterday but only just 11.

Mary Jo: I wouldn't think it is anything to do with your weight over the years honey, I just meant that I know extra weight defo affects me as when I was overweight it did, so the weight of LO will probably put a lot of extra pressure on them. Stay away from the scales though woman as I stood on it and gave myself an awful fright as I have put on 48lbs so I could have done without knowing that ha ha. Yeah those shows on home and heath are scarey aint they??

ckc: a few woman on here have had pain in thier hands since becoming pregnant, so it does sound like preganancy carpel tunnel or arthritis - you poor thing.

TMR: I know what you mean about peeing all night, I go every hour or two now and it is a real pain. Sorry OH said no, he is probably just afraid of hurting you or LO.

Booth: Well you are definitely nesting anyway no doubt about that ha ha. Sorry to hear you were back in the hospital again and hope scan goes well.

Aunty E: Congrats on getting everything done for Imogen arriving. I found it a weight off my shoulders to have it all done.

Jai Jai: Hope those pains and BH are not too sore. I love the bump pic, you are lovely and neat and the nursery is just gorgeous. Jai Jai we are the same with names, our list still comprises of about 25 girls names and 25 boy names, we really need to bring it down and agree on something.

ZoeBunny: Thanks for the info on engaging, I was also so confused about that. Your nursery looks fab.

Rubyrose: I know what you mean about being 80. I am so awful going up steps or getting out of the bed now, I nearly need a crane ha ha. Congrats on the last box.

Overcomer: Hope James is moving away nicely now and now worrying you, cant wait to see the nursery.

Smith: I think that is a great idea on being open to pain meds, I hope to go in and not get anything but am not going to be a martyer either and am definitely taking the epidural if it gets too bad.

Joeyjo: Sorry to hear things are not going so well, and thank god they are going to do something so soon. Best of luck with your induction tomorrow evening.

MishC: I know what you mean about it being never ending, I feel like this LO is never going to come.

FairySam: Do you fancy coming over and doing some of that cooking for me ha ha. Hope those BH are not too sore for you. Congrats on single figures. I still have 22 days to go.

Newmomma09: Welcome to the August mummies club.

Vici: I really hope that the consultant makes a decision tomorrow as you are having a tough time of it.

xarxa: Yep I definitely with you on getting really tired, although I'm not sleeping at all really as I need to pee all the time.

Pippin: thanks for all the updates on Shadow.

Ducky: So glad LO is feeding well.

Dimplesmagee: Thanks for the research on early labour - hope you dont have too much more teasing pain.

Nutty: Just spotted you have 5 days to go. hopefully not too long now.

Heidi: You are being induced tomorrow aren't you. Best of luck.

Well from me I am in agreement with most of you about the pain meds and hope to go with nothing, but then I watch some of those programmes on home and health and think that there is no way I will manage ha ha. I am going to try the gas and air first, but am terrified that it will make me sick as I have had gas before Operations before and didn't like it, the petidene I am not going near as I hate the idea of LO beind drugged and coming out sleeping and they also gave me this when I had the MMC as after they gave me the pessary to open my womb for the D&C, the contractions were really bad and they gave me petadene and it didnt do anything at all for me. but am definitely open to the epidural If the pain gets too bad, fingers crossed I will fly through it all with my tens ha ha I dont think so though.

Regarding appointments here in Ireland it is weekely appointments from 36 weeks, they are rotated between the gp and hospital. They do listen to LO's heartbeat too everytime from 16 weeks. We dont get all those scans ye get though, Only normally one at 20 weeks and they sometimes use a very small one to just check the head in the last few weeks.

Well not much news from me, we went to see Harry Potter today, but I was a bit disappointed as it was very uneventful in comparison to the book, I did shed a tear when dumbledoor died though, pregnancy hormones ha and it was good to get out of the house. 

I have a lot more back pain today and my bump is really tight but I dont have any pain in it though.

by the way I added some of you on facebook, my first name is Jean, I only added the ones of you I recognise, so if more of you wanna let me know who you are or add me feel free.


----------



## Pippin

Ducky77 said:



> Vici...thanks hun, glad be able to join u girls again. Gosh I miss all this pregnancy talk here, the funny thing is now I miss being pregnant too ggrr......
> 
> Jai-Jai...Naya and I are ok :) she is sleeping now after one hearty breastfeed and I do love ur bump too :)
> 
> All the talk about food makes me hungry! but don't know what to eat since I am breastfeed, I have to take a good care with all the food that I take, couldn't be too spicy or gassy too, darn....I love spicy food, I miss them so much now :(
> 
> Naya has been home for almost 2 weeks now, at last I already get used to get up several times at night to feed her but I always ended up tired in the morning
> 
> Enjoy your pregnancy days ladies, take a lot of sleep while you can and that quiet moment :), you will miss them when ur baby is born.

Awww glad you are both okay hon. I'm glad she is feeding well but sorry you are so tired, I'm guessing she's worth it though :winkwink: I'm trying to sleep loads and trying to imagine what it's going to be like but I just can't comprehend it at all. I guess my world is going to change before I know it :dohh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Jelr!! It is a nightmare isn't it with the names, really really need to get a wriggle on :rofl:

aaah yes I agree with the drugs and I have been watching those baby programmes today with HoneySunshine, and they were both c-sections so bit disappointing for me! I don't have sky so a bit gutted I can't watch them everyday :(

BH have gotten better still uncomfortable and happen every hr at least once - does anyone else have them very regularly!?!! very uncomforatble!! I can't wait to meet my LO.....I am hating driving now it hurts my SPD it is uncomfy and I am scared of the idiots on the road :cry: why do ppl have to sit up your backside? I feel like slamming on my brakes getting out and shouting I am 9 months pregnant you idiot get the hell out of my backside - but I dont I just get a bit tearful!! :dohh: everything gets to me nowadays hehehe loving the hormones :D I was emotional before so it is fun now to be sooo much more!!! I have gotten more stretchies around my bellybutton overnight and it now looks like the sun or a badge - pretty darn cool I reckon :D


----------



## jelr

Yep Jai Jai we also need to get a wriggle on with the names or we will be calling he or she Little one or baby when it is born ha ha.

I hear ya on being emotional though, I could cry at anything these days. I'm not too bad at the driving but then DH has been on hols for the last two weeks, so he has done the driving, could be a different story when he goes back to work and I get back behind the wheel. I have to say I had a little giggle imagining you on the road shouting I'm nine months pregnant get off my arse, I reckon you would scare the life out of them - road rage and hormones not a good combination ha ha.

Can't help about the Bh I'm afraid as I dont know if I have had any, had some bad cramp like pains a few weeks ago across the top of my bump but it only happened a couple of nights and I dont know if they were BH or not and were nothing like you have now. My bump is very tight all day today though and it is quite uncomfortable.

:wohoo::Oh yeah to all of you I forgot to say, I'm full term tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: yeh I have not been doing the driving recently OH has been....so today was very scary!!!

ooooooooooooh congrats on being full Term :yipee: :headspin: :yipee:


----------



## Pippin

:cloud9: :pink: :baby:*I don't know if any of you are friends with her but MegGem had a baby girl on Sunday. Not sure of name and weight just yet but another August Mummy has popped * :cloud9: :pink: :baby:


----------



## bun-in-oven

:wave:hi ladies!!!!

hope your all well!!!!.
thankyou so much for all your congrats and well wishes!!!

CONGRATS SHADOW!!!!- hope your doing well!!.

well i think there has been 72 pages since i was last on!!, unfortunatley i doubt ill ever be able to catch up!!- so hope your all well!!

well all i can say is these people that say your 2nd is easier are liars!! lmao!!
what a labour i had!!:cry:

i did go in on sunday morning to be induced, was shown to my bed and put on the monitor so they could monitor LO, as soon as the MW walked off i got a contraction!!! and another and another, but was only niggles so didnt mention it!!.
they decided to examine me to see if my full waters had go as to decide how they were going to induce me!, was examined and was told i was 4cm's!!! dilated!!!:happydance: i thought i was going to have it easy!!! boy was i wrong!!:wacko:

was sent up to deliery suite to have the remainder of my waters broke, but when she broke what was left she said that no water had come out so they must of fully gone and that she was going to get the drip to induce my labour!
WELL LADIES! THAT WOMAN AND HER HANDS DID SOMETHING! I WAS IN FULL BLOWN LABOUR STRAIGHT AWAY!!
she walked bck in the room with my drip by which point my contractions were 2 mins apart (9:30am). so we decided to give the drip a miss!.

my labour progressed and by 11:30 i wanted to push, but the midwife said i wasnt quite dilated,so my mum explained that with jack my cervix got stuck and the midwife pushed it back and then i was fully dilated!!, but the midwife didnt listen! and laft me needing to push for 2 hours (which was VERY painfull!)

--Midwifes swap shift----

then a student midwife examines me ,still the same!. the LO's heart rte kept dropping to 60bpm, so was examined again and my cervix had begun to thicken due to my body pushing on its own, but which point i was continually contracting with no space!! LO's heartrate was dropping so i got a LITTLE bit hysterical and demanded and epidural! :( i was gutted as never had one with my 1st!

Epidural In!!

was examined and mw pushed my cervix across! wala! fully dilated!!

and he was born 15 minutes later!.

so im not going to lie i ws really dissapointed with myself BUT i was also dissapointed with the MW's they never listened to me.

was quite funny though they told me as i was crowning his head he was spinning around!! ( and the little devil wrpped the cord around his neck!).

so thats it, ive wanted to get online for so long but i seriosly havent had the time, jacks been poorly all week with suspected S/F which has been a nightmare!and this time now is my bed time lmao!

i think id ctually forgot how much time :baby: take up!, hes feeding on demand too, which is hard work!, BUT he is worth every second! im soooo so pleased with my little boy and its so nice to have bonded this time!!.
anyway enough about me how re all you gorgeous ladies?

xxx


----------



## New_Momma09

Great nurseries everybody!

Jai_Jai your bump is still pretty high up. 

I been wondering, does anyone else still get shortness of breath even though there baby dropped? Sometimes my baby moves in a way that puts lots of pressure in my lower stomach and it will feel like he's restricting my lungs somehow. I don't know what that means.


----------



## New_Momma09

Oh and thanks for all of the welcoming posts. :) So nice. 

It's almost time to be sayin Happy August to each other!


I think I might have got a bit of a nesting instinct today and yesterday. Yesterday I did lots and LOTS of dishes that had piled up and cleaned the counters and the inside of the fridge and tidied up a little bit... today I have more tidying to do and also need to clean the floors, vacuum the carpet and mop the kitchen floors. Should probably clean the bathrooms too. But I feel a lot more energy this morning than I did yesterday. I wonder if that means he'll be coming early!!


----------



## elly75

Oh wow! Congrats to Shadow, Ruby, Bun, Princess Soph and Meg! :dance:

Welcome, New_Momma! :wave:

Haven't posted in a bit but I've been busy with work (last day is tomorrow -- hooray). That and other things have been going on offline. 

Hope to chat with you all again soon and please take care! :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Zoebunny - your nursery is absolutely gorgeous! :thumbup:

Jai jai - your nursery is fab to, am so jealous as i am living at my dads at the mo till we can get our own flat before xmas so his just sharing my room for now!
Your bump is so cute and petite to i love it! 

joeyjo - sorry to hear about all of this going on, especially when you wanted no intervention, but think of it this way, you get to me your lo now and it will be all worth it! :cloud9:

Shadowrat - i know you wont be back for a whie but if you have a mammoth catch up on this thread, just letting you know, glad you and lil vincent are ok! :)

Missgem - congratulations!! 

bunintheoven - sorry your birth wasnt super smooth but congrats on your little man! 


How has everyone else been? Anyone having any signs of popping?! :baby:

I am ok i suppose. Trying to encourage baby to move down so i've been watching EE or Hollyoaks whilst bouncing on the gym ball and reading magazines on all fours haha! Been having lots of braxtons and babys movements are more like squirms now like he cant get comfy really hard to describe! 

Well i should be off to bed soon, will prob come back tomorrow and be loads more catching up to do!


----------



## Ducky77

Pippin said:


> Ducky77 said:
> 
> 
> Vici...thanks hun, glad be able to join u girls again. Gosh I miss all this pregnancy talk here, the funny thing is now I miss being pregnant too ggrr......
> 
> Jai-Jai...Naya and I are ok :) she is sleeping now after one hearty breastfeed and I do love ur bump too :)
> 
> All the talk about food makes me hungry! but don't know what to eat since I am breastfeed, I have to take a good care with all the food that I take, couldn't be too spicy or gassy too, darn....I love spicy food, I miss them so much now :(
> 
> Naya has been home for almost 2 weeks now, at last I already get used to get up several times at night to feed her but I always ended up tired in the morning
> 
> Enjoy your pregnancy days ladies, take a lot of sleep while you can and that quiet moment :), you will miss them when ur baby is born.
> 
> Awww glad you are both okay hon. I'm glad she is feeding well but sorry you are so tired, I'm guessing she's worth it though :winkwink: I'm trying to sleep loads and trying to imagine what it's going to be like but I just can't comprehend it at all. I guess my world is going to change before I know it :dohh:Click to expand...

Yup..she is worth it, it just I totally have forgotten how tired it is to take care a new born, I have been out of practice :p The good thing is that when we started to breast feed, she can latch on quite quickly and that's helps a lot.

Oh yeah...your world would be change before you know it especially if you also have another child to take care of.

Enjoy ur time now, pamper ur self, eat ur fav spicy food hehehehhehe...you will miss that when the baby is born.


----------



## Ducky77

Joeyjo..good luck for tomorrow :)

Bun..congrat for having your baby :)


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys 

good luck to the 2 ladys going in to have there babys today hope it gose fast and not to painfull.

well iam 100% fed up of people ringing up and asking has baby come yet. iam like well no as iam still sat here waiting!!!!!! grrrrrr.
my mum has rang up every day this week and last night she seid me dad told her to ring to tel me il start having baby last night about 6 well nope rong i just wish people would just wait its really getting to me haering u got early with ur 2nd and blarr blarr blarr well hes not coming till after sunday he cnt come sunday as it is my sons 5th b'day.

sorry for the rant ladys hope every 1 is ok and not it to much pain

take care


----------



## nuttymummy

morning!!!

OK...I WANT MY BABY NOW LOL ha ha would be a great birthday pressie!!! somehow i just dont think its going to arrive by the end of the day! dont want to be induced though :( come on baby where r u!!!!????

hows everyone getting on today?


----------



## FairySam

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NUTTYMUMMY!!! :cake:

Bun - Sorry to hear your birth wasn't too pleasant, but at least the little man is here now and just gorgeous! :D

Good luck for later today JoeyJo. I'm sure all will be fine! :hugs:

Well I have been having BH since 4.30am yesterday on and off. Got some periody type pains today, but nothing concrete. looks like I'll be having an August baby after all!!! :dohh:

I dreamed about going into labour all night last night! And was up again at stupid o'clock!!! Must be getting my sleepless night practise in!!!


----------



## FairySam

Here is my nursery! I've attached a pic of the name sign for her door that I made myself too!!! :happydance:

PS thanks ZoeBunny for telling me how to upload them! It was really easy!!! :dohh:


----------



## Mary Jo

morning ladies...

bun, great to see you & read your birth story - sorry the midwives didn't listen, that sort of worries me, too. but as long as baby gets here ok, then that all that matters!

joey, good luck for later, will be thinking of you. what time do you go in?

sam, that's an amazing nursery! lucky Amelia!

happy birthday nutty! there's still time for a birthday surprise but baby would have to put her skates on NOW and move pretty fast!!

have had morning texts from Shadow, who is hoping to be getting home today, and is looking forward to catching up here! heh, how many pages will she have to read??!!!

as for me, well, I am really paying the price for my busy day yesterday - SPD is the worst it's been and both knees are bad. I had to go rummaging for paracetamol in the night because I was aching even when lying still, when normally it's only when I move. and consequently my sleep was shite. :( as well as the 5 hours in the car, we walked for about an hour and then I played football with my dad, OH and nephew, and went on the swings... oh well, it was a lovely day so no regrets despite my state now!! think am going to be resting today, maybe watch some telly on my birthing ball, it's the only really comfy place right now. at least bed and sofa are comfy but then I move and OWWWWWWWWW!

bad OH is still not v sympathetic about it, he still thinks I exaggerate the OWWWWWW for dramatic effect, which is actually pretty insulting as I am not a hypochondriac or a drama queen. :hissy:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Happy Birthday Nutty :D :D :D :D

Well guys, I am leaving in an hour and a half to go in to have the baby :D I couldnt even begin to find the words to thank you all for all the support and great laughs I have had with all of you. I feel as though I found a family here on BNB and you all will never know how much each one of you mean to me. I will keep you all posted on the birth of our baby girl.


----------



## ZoeBunny

Morning girls :wave:

GOOD LUCK HEIDI!! :yipee: we'll all be thinking of you... hope everything goes well and can't wait to see piccies of your little princess (and find out which name you finally decide on!)

:hugs: xxx


----------



## xarxa

Good Luck Heidi.


Happy Birthday Nutty.

Hope you all have a great day. :hug:


----------



## joeyjo

MJ - they don't want me until about 10pm this evening so I am having a very strange day at home... Did try the old:sex: to see if we could kick things off ourselves this morning but no luck!

I've done some washing - including all our bedding so we have a nice fresh bed to come home to (Hubby is allowed to stay overnight with me!)
Popped to the shops for some nice food for dinner tonight.
I'm just considering what to have for lunch ...

This afternoon I think I am going to dig out our smallest baby things - unfortunately everybody predicted an 8-8.5lb baby (including the scans until recently) and so we have chosen bigger newborn and up to 1 month sizes and have next to nothing for smaller babies except maybe a few 2nd hand things. 
Put the bedding on the carrycot that kind of thing.

Then a nice relaxing bath and off we go....


----------



## joeyjo

Good Luck heidi!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Good luck to you too Joey!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D


----------



## Shiv

No time to write a long post so just wanted to say..............

Good Luck Joey and Heidi!! Can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## Aunty E

Full term today :) Imogen has been SO quiet this last day, I would worry, but she's deffo still moving, just not as much as normal. She is supposed to be pretty much engaged, so I'm hoping she's just a bit cramped. Will call midwife later if she's still this quiet.


----------



## tmr1234

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NUTTYMUMMY

good luck girls

i have back pain today and bad af pains agane


----------



## Mary Jo

Good luck Heidi! Cannot wait to see pics of your little girl :D


----------



## nuttymummy

good luck to u girls!!!!!

sorry everyones been in pain again....it seems to be never ending now doesnt it? lets hope we all have our Lo's and the pain will disappear instantly!!!

its AUGUST 2MORO!!!!! we should all start popping right now!! lol


----------



## Mary Jo

was just reading another thread and see that avabear73, who is on our list, had her baby boy on July 18th; he was due Aug. 9th. Congratulations, avabear!


----------



## cleckner04

Good morning my fabulous August Mummies!! :wave:

I've missed this place but have had a few chances to hop up here just to read but never had time to comment. Love all the nurseries! The inlaws literally just left and I ran straight upstairs to get on here. :haha:

Good news to hear about Shadow being home soon! I'm so happy she is doing well. Everything is okay with Vincent now also right?! Did they figure out what was wrong with him? I know there was an update saying he wasn't feeling well. It scared me a bit to hear that news. :cry: He's fine now though right?! 

Joeyjo- I'm so sorry your having such problems but on the bright side you get to meet your LO tonight!! :happydance: I truly hope it all goes smoothly for you. 

Heidi- Good luck with your induction too!!! You might've already left for it but I'll be thinking of you hun! 

Happy birthday Nutty!!! :cake: All of these babies are coming on your birthday, it's super exciting!! :happydance:

Does anyone know Meggem's stats yet so I can update the list with her baby's details? Did she have an announcement? I'll have to read through and see what I can find. :blush: 

Well, it's been pretty quiet in here lately. Easy to keep up with though!


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> was just reading another thread and see that avabear73, who is on our list, had her baby boy on July 18th; he was due Aug. 9th. Congratulations, avabear!

Ooo I'm gonna have to search for this one too! Thanks for the heads up MJ! :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Jo

Cleck, she posted in Marg's thread about "not great news" and also the nursing bra one. baby's details are in her sig :)


----------



## Mary Jo

Also, re Shadow and Vince - her text said he'd puked some bile-ish stuff yesterday, paediatrician thought it best to send him to neonatal ward for observation, worry that it might be a twist in his gut, so he was in an incubator for a little while and had an x-ray but all is fine. :D


----------



## cleckner04

Ooo okay! Thanks!


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> Also, re Shadow and Vince - her text said he'd puked some bile-ish stuff yesterday, paediatrician thought it best to send him to neonatal ward for observation, worry that it might be a twist in his gut, so he was in an incubator for a little while and had an x-ray but all is fine. :D

Ohhh. I'm SOOO glad he is okay. I was really really worried when I read that original update saying he was sick and wondered what was going on. Awww. I can't wait to see him!! :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

good luck today joey and heidi!

gah, been in pain all night with back ache and period pains, were going to OHs parents again this weekend, gunna pick up the last of the baby stuff today or tomorrow, 
moses basket and 2nd carseat :)
just been shopping and hips are killing now from walking around :(
gunna go finish ironing before OH gets home, were going for a picnic if the weather holds out :)

hope everyones fine and will try get on at some point over the weekend, xx


----------



## angelstardust

Hello girls! Not going to catch up. I have been in hospital with abdominal pain and bad BH and the like. Got home last night on the condition that I am not allowed to do ANYTHING!

The good news is that I will be having a section on Thursday. I originally wanted a VBAC, but I am so fed up of not being able to walk without pain that I agreed to a section. My consultant is very happy about that! She is lovely though and was very nice reassuring me that this one will be different to the awful em c section with DS2. 

I will be 37/1 weeks (or 37 as I still have 2 dates one the computer system) so Monday and Tuesday I have to go to daycare and get steroid injections. 

Looking forward to it all being over now.


----------



## Aunty E

Sounds like a good call to me - And you get to meet your baby sooner :) I'm sure a planned c section will be much nicer and calmer and easier to recover from than an emergency section, and your consultant sounds lovely! We'll be thinking of you :)


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, feeling a bit fed up today! Didn't see my consultant, instead saw the saw registra who started me on the labetalol! She made no plans and as my BP was high again today she has doubled 2 of my doses (6am and 6pm) to the max. If it is still high on Wed I have to go to my doc and he will raise the other 2 (midday and midnight) to the max! Slightly concerned seeing how sick 1 dose of 200mg made me and i could be taking 800mg :( Managed about 4 hours sleep last night as my hips are playing me up so much and its just all getting me down now! :cry: Sorry to be a class A moaner :(

jelr - happy full term hunni :D

bun - great to read your birth story hun, don't be too hard on yourself tho, you did a fab job :hugs: Prezzie is on the way ;)

Elly - hi there, enjoy your last day at work :D

Nuttymummy - Happy Birthday hun :happydance::happydance:

Sam - the nursery looks fab, you've done a great job :D

Heidi - know you've gone hun, but I am sending you all the luck in the world. Hope all goes well and little missy looks after her mummy :D

Joey - good luck for tonight hun, not sure i'll be on later so wanted to say it now. Hope all goes perfectly for you :hugs:

Aunty E - happy full term to you too, ooo, its all getting so exciting :D

Cleck - hi hun, welcome back,. glad to see you're doing OK :D

Angel - don't blame you for going with the section hun, the pain really isn't worth the wait. Not long till LO will be in your arms :hugs:


----------



## Vici

Good news on the growth scan tho. LO is growing well even tho still well above the 97th percentile :)


----------



## smith87999

Good luck Heidi and Joey.... :happydance:

Glad to hear Vincent is doing well... I too had wondered...:)

Everyone is getting so close.... I can't wait to see all of the pictures of the august babies...

Happy Birthday Nutty....


----------



## Pippin

angelstardust said:


> Hello girls! Not going to catch up. I have been in hospital with abdominal pain and bad BH and the like. Got home last night on the condition that I am not allowed to do ANYTHING!
> 
> The good news is that I will be having a section on Thursday. I originally wanted a VBAC, but I am so fed up of not being able to walk without pain that I agreed to a section. My consultant is very happy about that! She is lovely though and was very nice reassuring me that this one will be different to the awful em c section with DS2.
> 
> I will be 37/1 weeks (or 37 as I still have 2 dates one the computer system) so Monday and Tuesday I have to go to daycare and get steroid injections.
> 
> Looking forward to it all being over now.

How exciting and an end to the pain hopefully best decision hon. You'll have little one before you know it :happydance: xx


----------



## Pippin

Vici said:


> Good news on the growth scan tho. LO is growing well even tho still well above the 97th percentile :)

:happydance: good he's still growing okay, sorry your feeling crap and having to up the drugs though :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Goodness I missed saying good luck to Heidi - *GOOD LUCK HEIDI* - I know you won't read this but I need to say it.

At least I can say - *GOOD LUCK JOEYJO* - How amazing in the next few days you'll get little one in your arms. I'm so excited for you and I can't wait to see the pictures. Hope it's not too long for you but it'll be worth it in the end. :happydance: YOUR GOING TO BE A MUMMY SOON :wohoo:


----------



## Mary Jo

I bought my nursing bras today! Trailed all the way in to Oxford St to go to M&S to be measured (and overheard myself being described as a "heavily pregnant lady" - which of course is true but it sounds so weird to me :rofl: ) and lo and behold I was told to get exactly what I thought I'd be, 36E. *shakes head* I was a 34C nine months ago!

So I could have saved the trip but I confused myself royally this morning by googling "measuring for a bra" and came across all this stuff about adding 4 or 5 inches to your underbust measurement for the band size and then the difference between that number and the bust measurement indicates the cup size... and the numbers I got suggested I'd need a 40A, which didn't make sense given that I was measured 16 weeks ago and have been in a 36DD ever since...

Weird.


----------



## Pippin

Awww MJ you are brave going all the way down there. I was tempted but thought bugger it and couldn't face the crowd. I went to Mothercare and bought a few of their soft ones to tide me over until after the birth. My boobs haven't blown up yet.


----------



## rubyrose

I agree with pip - your brave going down there, crowds piss me right off now (even more than usual!!) dont think i could take it, its closer to me than lakeside but i end up going lakeside in the evenings now just cos its quieter!


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, I couldn't really face the crowds myself, but it was the one thing that was hanging over me that needed to be done and I didn't know when else I'd have a chance to get to a decent-size M&S. There's one in Lewisham, near me, but I don't think they have nursing bras (maybe they do and I didn't look hard enough). I don't think I'd be able to persuade Chris to take me to a big M&S in the car, since there's nothing else we need near one, and then from Monday I have my mum and dad staying and while they'd be only too willing to take me to Bluewater, I wanted to get *bras* by myself, don't need them to know why I'm going to M&S :rofl:

So I went and came straight back, via Borders, and was so so sad to see it closing down. :( Everything half price but it was like a jumble sale, everything all mixed up and so much empty space. I can't believe it's closing, I have spent hours in there over the years. *sniffle*

Am knackered now but I was knackered before so I figured what the hell :D and at least that's my bags all packed, save toiletries and phone charger and things I have in the house.


----------



## gwiff

Just to let you know, after a traumatic few hours and finally an emergency c-section, Tomos Jac has arrived into this world safe and sound. 6lbs 14oz on Wednesday the 29th July.


----------



## gwiff

Pictures of Tomos Jac...
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1430.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 3









IMGP1431.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pippin

Congrats gwiff xxx :happydance: sorry it was a bit traumatic. He's handsome. xxxx

MJ and RR don't you feel vulnerable now on the tube? I do it's what put me off. Some bloke bumped into my bump and couldn't even say sorry another stabbed me with a brief case when I went to a conference in town. I've never worried on the tube before but now it scares me :cry: I'm such a wos. How am I going to cope going in with a baby???? :shock:

Borders is closing, oh know! Goodness this recession!!!!


----------



## smith87999

congrats gwiff :happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

Congratulations, gwiff! Your son is gorgeous!

Pips, I am so rarely on the tube these days that it doesn't bother me really - I normally choose a time of day to travel when it's not terribly busy. That said, today wasn't very pleasant on the way back from Oxford Circus (only 2 stops to Charing Cross) because there was some sort of signal failure somewhere down the Bakerloo line and the platform was really packed, like rush-hour packed, at 3pm. I should have gone to the Central line and changed at Tottenham Ct Rd for the Northern line south but I decided to get on the packed train anyway. It was just like commuting first thing in the morning BUT for 2 stops it was ok. Didn't get a seat. I was more concerned that people would sneeze over me but nobody did!

You know, the worst time I've been hit in the bump was, believe it or not, on the way out of one of my antenatal classes - by a man, of course. How he wasn't more aware I have no idea, considering there were maybe 60 big pregnant women in the room!

As for Borders, it's only the Oxford St one that's closing in London, think there's also one in Essex, one in Dublin, one in Wales and another somewhere. There's still the one on Charing Cross Rd but it was so convenient just nipping to Oxford Circus for things and going there to browse awhile.


----------



## Zoya

Hi girls........Jo has left for hospital, she is going to induced today due to placenta is failing........please wish her good luck and pray for her ...........

Text from Jo
*Hi ,just getting ready for hospital.exited & a bit nervous! Will text in the morning.*


----------



## Mimiso

Hi Ladies,

Been so long since I posted anything, I am really shattered still and am still having a lot of pain from my pelvic dysfunction....Congratulations to all the new mommies, your little ones are so gorgeous. Good luck to all who are still waiting for their precious ones. Will try and put some pics up of my little one once I figure out how to do it. Hugs and kisses


----------



## dimplesmagee

Wow! So many ladies going in to have their babies! I hope and pray everything goes well! Those that have had their babies, I'm so glad to hear that mom and baby are doing well, especially after those who had some complications!!! I am really getting excited to hold my little one!!!

Today though, all I can say it OWWW! Throughout my whole pregnancy I have gotten sharp pains in my right hip, but the last couple of days it continues to become more constant. Last night and today it hurts SOOO much. Every time I make a move I have a shooting pain down my butt. NOT cool. I'm sure it is related to the pregnancy, and my body changing getting ready to give birth. But man! I really hope he comes soon, b/c otherwise I'm putting myself on bedrest for the pain! Thankfully though, the rest of me is healthy, and the baby continues to go well.

Vici, I always feel so bad when I read about your BP troubles! I have chronic hypertension, even before I was pregnant, but I have been blessed with the fact that my BP medication is working. Though I have to go to the Dr. twice a week for an hour each time to do the non-stress tests. I wish there was something more that they could do for you! I'm surprised they won't induce your labor and get your baby out, so you both are safe and healthy. Hmm...it's interesting to me to read these posts and see what all the different opinions are on treatment around the world.


----------



## Mary Jo

Welllll... just had to share this :D

OH has just gone out to buy me some paracetamol! I was going to go myself but he (rather reluctantly but even so!!!) offered!

I've never asked him to go get me anything (it's hard enough getting him to walk to the fridge for me) but I didn't even ask... I have been in a fair bit of pain all day (SPD + knees) and as usual it's amped itself up this evening and I keep yelping each time I move a millimetre, so I decided it's time to give in and take something since it's now hurting all the time not JUST when I move. :(

Anyway. I am just quite impressed at this show of consideration from my OH!!! (He can be a sweetie when he tries, and he does a great job when he's around other people, but not so great when we're alone.)


----------



## Pippin

Cool MJ it's nice when they do something when you don't expect it. Mine stopped mid flow today from what he was doing and sat and rubbed my belly today as it was hurting. I didn't expect him too, hadn't asked him too and it was so nice. Just the simple things can make a difference. Big gestures aren't always the best.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for the update Zoya :hugs: I hope it goes quickly for her.

Mimiso good to see you on and sorry you are in pain still. To get pictures go to advance, click on the paper clip and upload from there in the little window. Can't wait to see her. xxxx

dimplesmagee hope your hip feels better tomorrow. xxx


----------



## xarxa

Embla has been tricking me for the last 3 hours. I've gotten regular contractions about 6-7 min apart in addition to a sensation of having to go to the bathroom every time... and then they just stopped...:saywhat: This is like crying wolf, i'll probably not believe it when i do go into labour.


----------



## New_Momma09

Good luck and congradulations to the women having there babies now yay.


----------



## FairySam

*HAPPY AUGUST EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!​*

:wohoo::cloud9::wohoo:

We are all going to POP this month!!! Hurrah!!! (well most of us hopefully!!!)​

x


----------



## tmr1234

Congratulations gwiff hes lovely

well this time 5 yrs ago i started in labour with my son is this LO gunna take after him? prob not


----------



## ZoeBunny

:yipee: it's August!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Vici

dimplesmagee said:


> Vici, I always feel so bad when I read about your BP troubles! I have chronic hypertension, even before I was pregnant, but I have been blessed with the fact that my BP medication is working. Though I have to go to the Dr. twice a week for an hour each time to do the non-stress tests. I wish there was something more that they could do for you! I'm surprised they won't induce your labor and get your baby out, so you both are safe and healthy. Hmm...it's interesting to me to read these posts and see what all the different opinions are on treatment around the world.


Thanks hun, really means alot! Its making me feel really shit at the min too :( Last week I was admitted for 2 days, had 2 seperate trips to the hospital and saw a MW locally every day I wasn't at hospital!! Even harder when hospital is an hour away!! They have talked about induction but not until my next app which is on 14th August! O well, i'll just carry on and hope the double dose works :) xx

Thanks for the update Zoya, hope Joey is doing well :)

Who is Heidis text buddy? Hope shes OK too :)


----------



## xarxa

I need to rant abit again. 

As i said LO was tricking me with contractions last night. Well, it's all due to my in-laws and their total lack of understanding...

We went to a mall yesterday, i told them i really didnt have energy to join, but as they are visiting they didnt know the way so i had to come anyways. We were there for 6 hours. After 4 hours i was so tired i told them that we needed to go soon, cause i was starting to get pains in my back, but do you think they cared? no... On our way home i begged them to let me off at home before they went for groceries, but no, i had to come for that as well.

When i finally got home i locked myself in the bedroom and fell right asleep. I woke up after 2 hours, only to find my MIL using my computer. Now, my computer is sacred to me, i don't even let my OH use it, much less someone who doesn't have a clue. And i really think one should ask first. It's called PC(Personal Computer) for a reason, its _personal_!!

After about 2 hours of diagnostics on my computer i found 14 spies and 1 virus.... Now i'll have to reinstall. 


Do you guys think im overreacting?

PS: I'm pretty sure it was the tiredness in combination to me being really pissed off last night that started the contractions.


----------



## Pippin

Not at all hon. Goodness shopping for an hour just about does me in. They have been really insensitive. Could your OH say something next time?


----------



## xarxa

Pippin said:


> Not at all hon. Goodness shopping for an hour just about does me in. They have been really insensitive. Could your OH say something next time?

They're not the kind of people you can talk to, they just dont understand.


----------



## nuttymummy

mornin irls...its finally august!!! ood luck to the girls bein induced!! does anyone know how heidi is? she was induced yesterday?
n good luck Joey!!
lets hope we all pop soon so we can get rid of all the pains, aches, tiredness and BP traumas!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Six hours shopping? Sweet lord, that would finish me off at any time, never mind when less than 2 weeks from giving birth! 

It always amazes me when people who have had children seem to forget what it's like towards the end.

As for the computer situation, I'd regard that as a gross invasion of privacy. If it's wrong to be angry about that, then I'd be wrong as well. If there is ever any suggestion that someone might want to use my computer, usually for the internet, I close my browser (Firefox) and open a completely different one up that I don't use (Safari), so they couldn't see any favourites or history. Or I'd hide it, which is feasable with a laptop but not a desktop. If I had a desktop, I'd make it password protected and never tell what it is. Could you do that? 

So, no, not over-reacting. Sheesh. Some people.


----------



## Mary Jo

Chris (my OH) has been doing a LOT of cleaning the last few days. He says it's because my parents are coming on Monday and my cousin is visiting this afternoon, but I think he's nesting :rofl:

It's so cute! Except now he's harping on about replacing the hall & stairs carpet (which I don't think needs doing as it's only 4 years old, plus there's no point because when you have a cat who lives indoors there's no way you can keep a carpet pristine).


----------



## rubyrose

Hello all!!!


*It's AUGUST!!!!!!!!!*

:dust::dust::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust:

I dont even know why i am excited, i could pop in september i am just soooo happy its finally here!!! Feels like xmas day!!

And i can breathe better today for some reason! 

YAY!

ps sending lots of good wishes to joeyjo!! xx


----------



## Mary Jo

ladies... I've been having this thick discharge for the past 4 or 5 days, not all the time, there was nothing yesterday, but there was some this morning (OH actually saw it when I asked him to have a look to see if I needed another trim down there - unfortunately the sight of this funky looking shit has put him off going near me :hissy: )

anyway, on my black knickers, it looked sort of creamy. lumpy, like cottage cheese, not smelly. but on white toilet paper, it looked to be greenish/yellow tinged. not bright green but definitely not white or clear.

when it happened the other day I thought it might be the remains of some EPO capsules I stuck up there, about 3-4 over the same number of nights. so I didn't put any more in. now I am wondering. worried that it's some sort of infection. it doesn't seem like any description of mucous plug that I've ever read. 

????? any ideas? I am seeing the midwife on Monday so if I keep getting it I will ask her.


----------



## rubyrose

MJ - could just be a wee infection like thrush or something, could be nothing at all! Most people say they feel itchy when they have thrush but i never did when i had it i just had that same sort of discharge that you had so it could be that, easily treatable!


----------



## Mary Jo

I've had thrush before, RR, but weirdly I had the itching (like crazy) without much if any actual discharge. Though this wasn't in pregnancy. Am wondering if I've disturbed things (vaginal flora-wise) with the EPO, and oil in my bath... ack. Back to the Vagisil!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

congrats gwiff!! he is beautiful!!!

Thanks Zoya :hugs:

MJ - Glad your OH is doing more for you that is good :D

Xarxa - OMG noooooooooo I do not think you were over-reacting at all hun!!!! 6 hrs like MJ said would kill me at the best of time let alone in our condition!!!! Oh and the PC thing - totally agree I would be very annoyed if my MIL started using it without even asking (and she is prob one to do that too :grr:) Hope your little girl stops tricking you!!! defo a girl though hey :rofl:

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

HAPPY AUGUST Mummies Month (having our babies this month eeeeek!!)

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:​


----------



## FairySam

rubyrose said:


> Hello all!!!
> 
> I dont even know why i am excited, i could pop in september i am just soooo happy its finally here!!! Feels like xmas day!!
> *
> And i can breathe better today for some reason! *
> 
> YAY!

Ooh baby must have engaged / engaged a bit more!!!

Amelia seems to have become even lower again today! I didn't think it was possible for her to be lower! I feel like my bump is pulling me forwards!!! :dohh:

Sam :D


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> ladies... I've been having this thick discharge for the past 4 or 5 days, not all the time, there was nothing yesterday, but there was some this morning (OH actually saw it when I asked him to have a look to see if I needed another trim down there - unfortunately the sight of this funky looking shit has put him off going near me :hissy: )
> 
> anyway, on my black knickers, it looked sort of creamy. lumpy, like cottage cheese, not smelly. but on white toilet paper, it looked to be greenish/yellow tinged. not bright green but definitely not white or clear.
> 
> when it happened the other day I thought it might be the remains of some EPO capsules I stuck up there, about 3-4 over the same number of nights. so I didn't put any more in. now I am wondering. worried that it's some sort of infection. it doesn't seem like any description of mucous plug that I've ever read.
> 
> ????? any ideas? I am seeing the midwife on Monday so if I keep getting it I will ask her.

Mine goes thick and thin at times and at the moment it's fairly thick but it's not lumpy, maybe a bit of an infection, does it itch or stink down there? My MW said it'll go from water to snot so anything can be normal, might be worth an ask at your next appointment.


----------



## Mimiso

Thanks Pippin, will try and upload some pics later on today. MJ glad hubby went out to get some paracetamol for you. I totally understand about them helping out, my OH was very good in public and yet at home you couldnt tear him away from the telly.....Glad that he went out of his way for you. SPD is a nightmare, I am still suffering nearly two weeks post delivery but am looking forward to recovering soon. What have you planned for your labour - are you having a c-section or natural labour. If it is the latter make sure that they know that you have SPD, scream it out loud if you have to, it makes the world of difference if they know.

Pippin, glad your OH gave you a nice belly rub, must have been nice. Dimples, hope you feel better soon hun


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks Mimiso - I hope to be having a natural labour; the SPD hasn't been something I've discussed much with the midwife, except for the first time, when she sent me to the day unit to be fitted for a support belt (which, as my pain is worst at night in bed has never been much use). There is something else I want putting in my notes that never got written down, so I'll add that to my list and make sure they know I have been in a fair bit of pain the last 3 or 4 weeks. Am hoping to discuss my birth plan on Monday - never thought they'd be leaving it till 39 weeks!!

What will happen differently if they know I have SPD?

And I hope your pain goes soon, I asked on another forum about how long the "side effects" of pregnancy last and one girl said she had SPD for 6 months and it didn't ease up till she stopped breastfeeding. :(

Jai, yes it's nice that OH is finally helping me a bit! Taken him long enough... :rofl:

Pips, I am now wondering if I do have a bit of an infection, probably thrush, because it's started to itch a little but not smell. I bet it's from using oils in my bath (I am normally extremely careful about the products I allow to touch the ladyparts as they have been known to throw a hissy fit). So I've had a bath in just water and then washed in Femfresh gel (it's soap free and pretty gentle). Then I stuck a couple of acidophilus capsules up there - this usually clears it up if I catch it early. :D

I've never discussed secretions with my midwife... really the vast majority of the information I have had through pregnancy has come from the internet. I don't know how ladies usd to manage before when they really were reliant on the midwife for their information. Maybe the midwives were more thorough then, maybe now they know that most intelligent women will read a book/go online...?


----------



## FairySam

Mary Jo said:


> I've never discussed secretions with my midwife... really the vast majority of the information I have had through pregnancy has come from the internet. I don't know how ladies usd to manage before when they really were reliant on the midwife for their information. Maybe the midwives were more thorough then, maybe now they know that most intelligent women will read a book/go online...?

I know what you mean MJ! Sometimes it's like getting blood out of a stone trying to get the tiniest bit of info from midwives!!! Even at my AN class they wanted *us* to tell *them* what we already knew??! :shrug: :growlmad: Surely that's all backside-first?!


----------



## Pippin

MJ I'm the same. I had a bath today first time in ages and I used stuff especially for pregnant mummies with nothing in it to cause a reaction. So far so good. Some bath stuff stings which can't be good. Hope they can give something for it, sounds a little like thrush to me, quite common in pregnancy get it treated though as it's not good for the little one I hear :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

FairySam said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> I've never discussed secretions with my midwife... really the vast majority of the information I have had through pregnancy has come from the internet. I don't know how ladies usd to manage before when they really were reliant on the midwife for their information. Maybe the midwives were more thorough then, maybe now they know that most intelligent women will read a book/go online...?
> 
> I know what you mean MJ! Sometimes it's like getting blood out of a stone trying to get the tiniest bit of info from midwives!!! Even at my AN class they wanted *us* to tell *them* what we already knew??! :shrug: :growlmad: Surely that's all backside-first?!Click to expand...

Ditto, my MW saw me for 5 minutes last time, nice I didn't have to hang around but every question had very brief answers, not really helpful. My AN classes have been good though I have to say but seeing as I'm only just having them it's a bit late.


----------



## jelr

:wohoo: *Happy August Everyone*:wohoo:

Fingers crossed it will be August for me and that I dont go over.

Congrats to Meggem, Avabear & Gwiff on your babies.

Jai Jai: I had to drive yesterday and had to move the seat back as my bump wouldn't fit behind the wheel ha ha.

Bun: Sorry to hear your birth didn't go smoothly, terrible that the MW wouldn't listen to you.

NewMomma09: Sorry I can't help on the breathing question as I haven't dropped yet.

Elly: Yay for finishing work.

TMR: Fingers crossed LO doesn't come tomorrow when on your sons birthday. Sorry to hear you are in pain.

Nutty: Happy Belated Birthday hun. 

FairySam: Sorry your prediction didn't come true and LO is not here. The nursery is only gorgeous.

Heidi & Joeyjo: I really hope things are going well with your inductions.

Aunty E: Congrats on being full term, I also reached that this week, it is such a relief.

Cleckner: Hope you enjoyed the time with your inlaws.

Shadow: Hope you got home today, cant wait to see pics of little vince.

Booth: Hope you managed to get the weather for your picnic and it went well and you are not in so much pain.

Angelstardust: Best of luck for next Thursday.

Vici: Honey you are not a class A moaner, I dont know how you stay so bright when you are having such a hard time, it is such a pity they dont bring you in earlier. I really hope the tablets dont make you sick hun. Congrats on the growth scan though.

Pippin: I dont know much about the tubes but I know we visited my brother in June over there and he or my husband wouldn't allow me to go on the tubes, so it must be bad coming from a male perspective. It sounds like a scary place.

Zoya: Thanks for the updates on Joeyjo.

Mimiso: Sorry to hear you are still having trouble with SPD, I really hope it goes soon. Mimi is gorgeous though.

Dimplesmagee: That sounds a bit like sciatica, which can happen in pregnancy if LO is pressing on the sciatic nerve.

xarxa: You are right to be annoyed, 6 hours is way too much for any pregnant woman to have to endure shopping especially with only a few weeks to go. I dont know how you stayed upright, I would have been dead. That was really unfair of them to expect you too.

Rubyrose: Congrats on being able to breathe again, it does sound like LO is engaging.

MJ: I did see a post in here from one of the other girls that she got discharge after using EPO too as the shells didn't disolve, could this have happened to you?? She suggested piercing the capsule and squeesing out the liquid up there instead.

Well not much news with me. Had my GP's appointment yesterday and everything is grand, was some sugar in my urine and my blood sugar was a little high but nothing to worry about. Unfortunately LO has not engaged yet though and I was sure that he / she was starting too. Ah well. Back in the hospital next Tuesday so hopefully there wil be some movement by then.


----------



## cleckner04

Morning girls! :wave: 

Just getting on real quick to check up on the girls being induced! I saw Heidi had her little girl. They decided to name her Caylee after all I believe. A friend of hers tagged her on Facebook for those of you that have her as a friend and you can see the LO. I don't know any stats yet so I'm not going to update the list until she gets back. 

Any news on Joey? I see the most recent update was from yesterday still. I hope she's doing well!!


A bit of an update of my own. I had a doctors appointment yesterday. The doctor came in and checked my cervix, etc. He offered right away to do a sweep if I was dialated enough. Of course I jumped on the opportunity but he said he could just barely fit his finger in so he didn't have enough room to do one. :dohh: All these BH contractions doing hardly anything! At least I'm dialating a little I guess! At my next appointment this coming Friday we'll schedule an induction if I haven't went by than. At my hospital they only allow you to go over one week. So my appointment was all a bit surreal as he was talking about ways to get labor going, etc. It made it so much more real to me and than last night I started panicing at the thought of having to go through labor. LOL! :blush:


----------



## Pippin

Yay congrats Heidi :yipee:, that was a quick induced labour :happydance: I have this vision they all take 60 hours like my friends did. Thanks for the update Cleck. Sorry you couldn't get a sweep done today hon must be frustrating. I could have weeks left to wait yet but I'm already pissed off. Oh well can't complain. :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh pippin, do you know meggem's stats for her LO so I can update the list? Name, date, and weight at birth? I know you said your friends with her!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hey all. Quick update from the hospital :)

Caylee Anne Cameron was born the 31st at 10:45 pm.7 pounds 7 oz. and 20 inches long. I got induced at 6:10 am and didn't have her until 10:45 pm haha. It was hard and it hurt.......like you would not believe, but worth EVERY moment the second I took her in my arms. Full head of hair! Will post more pics soon :)

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs133.snc1/5690_1091559530643_1276140057_30247171_6279781_n.jpg


----------



## FairySam

What a gorgeous baby Heidi! Congrats!


----------



## nuttymummy

yay congrats heidi!!! and born on my birthday too!!!! cant wait for more pics!! xxxx

MJ....u defo have an infection there......i once made a discharge thread and it said something about discharge looking like cottage cheese...i was like WTF!!!??? NEVER heard of that before!! but someone pointed out that if its like cottage cheese its an infection that hasnt been treated in a while xxxxx hope u get it sorted!!

was just popping in to check on u all!! xxx


----------



## smith87999

So happy for you Heidi... she is beautiful....:hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

*Yay Heidi CONGRATS she's just beautiful, my friend had a 60 hour induced labour so yours doesn't sound to bad  Well done.*

Just had text from Naomi this is what I have written in her main thread: _Just had a text from Shadow to say she still isn't home, she's had a pretty bad time of it. I don't know the whole story she says it's too long for text, basically crappy hospital and she'll fill us in asap. Vince is ok so that is the main thing but Shadow is only just feeling herself by the sounds of it. Lee has finally been allowed to stay with her so again sounds like she's had to deal with lots on her own. She says there is only a couple of midwives that have helped and been any good. I've sent her our love and told her to hang in there. She has the possibility of internet at the hospital but I said not to push herself to hard if she's still poorly._


----------



## Mary Jo

wow, Heidi - Caylee is gorgeous! Looks like she's got a decent set of lungs as well... :D Congratulations to you all!!

Guess Joey is set to be the first August mummy who actually drops in August... Cleck, I saw an update on her thread she started about baby not growing, she was planning on going for a few walks today and get things going properly :) ; eta, I see Zoya has posted another update!

thanks nutty and jelr - I did think that the cottage cheese shit was a bit suspect. will defo be telling mw if I have any tonight/tomorrow. if it's all ok, I might try squeezing a couple of capsules up there!

sorry about the lack of sweep, cleck, but good that you have a bit of dilation... they don't do sweeps here till you're actually overdue. my mum had one at 40+9 with my brother! I hope I don't go 9 days over, if I did, I'd be wanting the chemicals, not a finger up the daisy...

eta, also had text from Shadow, hang in there sweetie, we all love you and are thinking of you!!


----------



## kaygeebee

Congrats to all the new August mummies!! 

Pippin, thanks for the update on Shadow - poor thing. I really hope she manages to get home soon. 

Well, It's August!! Can't quite believe it although I still have a long way to go! I think I've definitley dropped, but now my pubic bone is sooo painful and uncomfortable :(


----------



## Pippin

Cleck MegGem's baby is a little girl born last Sunday 2:45 p.m called Adelia Rose. She didn't tell me the weight.


----------



## FairySam

Oh poor Shadow! Bless her, I hope she gets better very soon and gets home so she can recover properly. :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Cleck MegGem's baby is a little girl born last Sunday 2:45 p.m called Adelia Rose. She didn't tell me the weight.

Thanks hun! Well I just PMed her and asked for the info so I'll update soon as she gets back to me instead. hehe. :blush: I hate to update it and not have all the specifics ya know?! 



And for those of you in contact with Shadow, let her know we are all thinking of her!! I am keeping my fingers crossed that she can come home soon! I'm so sorry she's been having a rough time of it. Poor thing. 

Sounds like Joeyjo is having a rough time of it as well. Hope her LO decides to show up soon!


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yeah forgot to say, Heidi she's just gorgeous! Seems like a good screamer too. :winkwink: I'm glad you made it through! You must be on cloud nine! :cloud9:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to check in. Well, things are looking good for lil James as she was able to tell me that he is head down and when she did a cervical check, she said that I'm starting to dilate. I know it could take weeks though but just thinking that my body is already preparing itself for the big day is just grand. I'm just waiting to go hang with a friend for a few hours and then we are going to my parents again this weekend because we forgot to take some things back to them last week. 

Congrats Heidi...she is absolutely a doll!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

It is the most amazing feeling ever. She only cried when she came out and they gave her the shots and were fussing around with her. Since then she hasnt cried at all, when shes hungry she grunts :) I also got to change 2 poop diapers today, who would have thought it would be that amazing haha. We are breast feeding and she is doing it like a champ, the nurses here have to wake her up to eat, she slept through the whole night last night other than when they woke her up to have me feed her and when we were done she was fast asleep again haha. She is just..precious, how you can love someone so much that you just met...is beyond me. 

My vag on the other hand is ridick haha. It is so swollen all over..I couldnt pee at all today so they gave me a catheter. :( Also I got this drug and it made me itch so bad, I have taken Benadryl but its not working, I itch so bad haha. Im bleeding a lot. I know people said you bleed after but....ah holy smokes haha. Thank god for my giant maternity pads, I am going to try to sleep now but thank you all for the kind words :D :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Awww Heidi I hope your lady bits go down soon. I heard the first pee is so hard and can hurt, let alone the first poo. Not looking forward to that :dohh: I can't wait to meet my man but the labour thought, hmmmmmm


----------



## jelr

Well girls I said I would have a look in again as me and DH have just been having a lazy day at home for most of the day, we did just walk down the village and get something to eat, am hoping the walking will help little one start to engage ha ha.

Cleck: Sorry you couldn't get sweep.

Pippin: Thanks for the update on Shadow, so sorry to hear she is poorly and hope she is better soon and can come home.

Heidi: Caylee is only gorgeous, sorry to hear about your bits being swollen and hope they go down soon.

MJ: Yeah would defo say it to midwife if you have anymore just to be on the safe side. LMAO at finger up the daisy ha ha.

Kaygeebee: Sorry to hear that your pelvis is so sore, but it is good news that LO has engaged.

Overcomer: That is great news that you have started to dilate. Enjoy your afternoon with your friend and parents.

Girls just talking about the peeing after the birth, my friend gave me a tip that she used after having an episiotimy (sp?) - When going to the loo, bring a bottle of water and pour it when peeing as it will dilute the acid in your pee and hence ease the burning. It makes sense to me so am going to try it when LO comes and just thought I would share it.


----------



## Zoya

congrats Heidi.......:wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

she is so gorgeous......:cloud9:

Jo for you lots of labor dust.....:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Shadow......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
hope everything goes well soon

good luck to everyone having difficult time...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Congratulations Heidi - Caylee is GORGEOUS!

Keep going joeyjo! you'll soon have your LO!

Shadow - hope things pick up soon and you can go home with Vincent

Hiya to everyone else - hope you are having a good weekend xxx

Have we got our first actual August mummy yet?


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Congrats Heidi! :happydance:


----------



## xarxa

I haven't been able to post since this morning. Thanx for all the support girls. I really needed it.


grats Heidi :)


----------



## andbabymakes3

I've just realised...I'm not on the list and I'm having my little monkey on the 19th August!!! Can I go on the list? Can I? Please? lol. xx


----------



## rubyrose

Fairysam - I REALLY he has engaged! Have an appt on friday so we'll see!! 

Jelr - Sending vibes for your baby to engage!! It certainly feels different for me but when i feel down there his head doesn't feel low to me so meh,won't get my hopes up!

Heidi - She is absolutely gorgeous hunny, congrats! :cloud9:

MJ - hope it all clears up "down there" I hate my down there parts since i become preggers, i constantly feel wet down there and wanna change my underwear all the time, my washing machine is always on lol!!

Hope all you girls are OK! I am getting so impatient now, just want my baby xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Here is my little tree frog :cloud9:https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs133.snc1/5690_1091733534993_1276140057_30247504_6704011_n.jpg

She has so much hair haha


----------



## dimplesmagee

So sweet Heidi! :) I cannot wait to have my little man! What a miracle!


----------



## jaseXmels

congrats she is adorable<3 


oh btw can i be on the list (thought i joined along time ago but i dont see my name
my emma is due aug 22.


----------



## tmr1234

CONGRATS Heidi she is beautiful so much hair. dnt for get drink lots of water or it will sting when going for a wee. the bleeding dose slow down after 2-3 days. 

shadow thinking of you hope u get home soon.

MJ the disscarg u have seid about sounds like the diss i had after the EPO caps i put up there i was getting it for 2-3days after it was like lumpy jelly white strang stuff i stopped put the caps up and just used the oil.

A.F.M my son woke me up every hr last night to say it was his b'day so i got nill sleep and have a full dady of grandperants and anits comeing today what joys. but he was so excited and still is on a high.


----------



## lexy604

awe congrats hun shes adorable


----------



## Vici

Morning girls, hope you are all well. I'm not too bad, sickness seems to be staying off but OMGG i officially have elephants feet!! :dohh: Lovely weather here so i'm off fishing with OH :D Have started my Raspberry Leaf, the lady in Holland and Barrett knew whet i wanted beofre I even said anything :) I have also got some 30c arnica as recommended by my cousin. Its to help with postnatal brusing and my MW said its the best thing any lady can take after giving birth :)

Heidi - massive congrats hun, she is absolutley adorable. Saw your facebook pics and they are fab :D Glad you went with Caylee too :D :happydance:

jelr - thanks so much for your message, it is hard but i think thats because i'm normally such a control freak and at the min i can just do nothing :( It won't last forever so i'll just plod on :) My LO's not engaged yet either. Altho head down and dropping, def not there yet. Hope theres some change by next week :)

Cleck - glad your app went well hun even tho he couldn't do the sweep. As my mum keeps telling me, lots of sex :rofl:

MJ - def think you should get the discharge checked. My MW said if i get anything like that I must pop in a pad so she can see it. Hope its gone soon hun :hugs:

Shadow - know you'll read this when you get home :) Glad to see Vince is doing well but sorry to hear its not been so easy for you. Take your time getting better, it will help you in the long run. Big :hugs:

OC - glad to see James is heading in the right direction hun, won't be long :D

Welcome to you new ladies :) You left it abit late :dohh::happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

Well ladys iam having 1 more go at getting this baby out. i have 2 tubs of fresh cut pineapple spicy pasta for lunch and spicy curry for tea also gunna get oh to dtd and have been walking around all morning allready been the park with the dog and to the shop wich i had got there at 10am and had to wait till 10:30am to pay coz of sunday trading. 

Lucas is being a sqwermy bum today and yesterday so hopfully he is gunna be here this week!!!!


----------



## kaygeebee

Morning girls!

Vici, glad you're feeling OK, but watch that swelling.... enjoy fishing today! :)

Heidi, Caylee is gorgeous!

MJ, sounds a bit like thrush - but worth geting checked out. 

It's a nice day here, and I'm just watching the cricket on TV before we finish painting baby's room - the carpet is being laid tomorrow and then we can finally put the furniture in. :)

I'm not feeling too bad, but really tired now, and I seem to have developed SPD over the last week or so - it's excruciatingly painful to do some things like turn over in bed, go up the stair, get dressed ........ fingers crossed that it doesn't last too long after the birth, and that baby doesn't keep me waiting too long!!


----------



## Pippin

:happydance: I'm 37 weeks today woopeeee, I'm full term :happydance:


----------



## FairySam

Good one on the arnica Vici! I have been taking it for a few weeks to get it into my system! No idea if it really works or not, but it's worth trying!

Welcome to the new ladies!

Well today was my original due date (before my 12 weeks scan) so it's quite a little landmark! Unfortunately I don't think she's coming out today! :( 

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hiedi she is beautiful!! love the tree frog nickname she looks so cute in that pic!!

congrats pip on being term :wohoo:

:hugs: for everyone hope u all had a good weekend!!! :dust: for everyone so our LO's can get engaged or decide to arrive :dance:


----------



## FairySam

I'm having an impatient day today! I just want labour to start! 

...And I'm not even due until Saturday! God knows what I'll be like this time next week if she's still hanging on in there!!! :shrug:

I've been bouncing on my ball, am currently slowly cooking a HOT HOT HOT curry, have been for a walk and will be asking DH to perform his husbandly duties later tonight when he gets in from work!!! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## nuttymummy

awww lovely pic heidi!!

IKWYM about all the due dates coming closer....im due on the fourth!!! this has been my longest pregnancy and im getting SOOOO impatient!!! lol

a tip i was given was to pee in the shower!!! u get the shower head and run that on yourself and pee at the same time....cant say i tried it, but i also cant remember the first pee hurting?? also heard about the jug of water.

vici glad ur sickness has calmed down abit....i dont know how youve coped with it!! xxx


----------



## Shiv

Hi to all the impatient August mummies!!

I hope you are all having a good weekend? 

joeyJo - no news for a while - I hope things have progressed for you x

Have we still not got an actual August Mummy yet?

AFM - well I have toured my 2 local birth centres - and I can't decide which I want to go to, Dover or Canterbury?!?!?

I have also just poured boiling water over my hand! doh - was draining the vegetables and what with my hands being pretty useless at the moment - I ended up covering my hand in water! Quite sore!:dohh:


----------



## FairySam

Yikes Shiv hope you haven't scolded yourself! :dohh:

Well I've just scoffed my hot curry :munch: so am sitting patiently waiting for labour to start!!! LOL! If only it was that easy huh?! :rofl:


----------



## Shiv

labour dust coming your way fairy sam:dust:


----------



## Pippin

Goodness it's quiet in here, do you think some of us are popping as we speak???


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know I have just come back from a weekend away and thought I would have loooooads to catch up on but I haven't :( but yay for not having to read 70pages again :rofl:

I wonder if ppl are popping? I cant wait until Tues when I am 'term' then I will start wishing bubs to arrive!! Fairy - lots of labour and contraction :dust: for you :D

What have you all been up to this weekend? I had the nicest pudding last night (it is my fav at my fav restaurant and have loved since about 10 yrs old :D)

I think I have lost some of my plug today.........eeeeeeeek!!


----------



## FairySam

Thanks for my labour dust Jai Jai!!!

And woo for your plug!!! :wohoo: 

It's been really quiet in here all weekend! Someone _*must *_have popped! It's August and we are August mummies!!! I can't believe 2 days will have gone by without a Lion Cub!

Having said that, I'd be happy to be the first to pop in August!!! Very much doubt I will be though!!!


----------



## FairySam

Jai_Jai said:


> I had the nicest pudding last night (it is my fav at my fav restaurant and have loved since about 10 yrs old :D)

Ooh! what was it?!


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know someone must've popped!! you never know Sam there is still time, just allow time for your curry to start working!! We just had spag bol - I put chilli oil in the pasta whilst it was cooking just as a touch :rofl: and I ate some pineapple today :haha:

My pudding was a sunken chocolate pudding - like a choc fondant oooozing chocolate with whipped baileys cream!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

soooooooooo good :munch: i want one now :hissy:


----------



## rubyrose

It is really quiet on here isnt it?!

*hopes some august mummies having their babies!!**


----------



## FairySam

Ooh that pudding sounds AMAZING!!!!!!!

On another thread someone was on about having had a lovely crumble and custard... it's all about the desserts tonight!

I've got a minty aero in the cupbaord, I might have to have a bath and then scoff the entire bar to myself...!!! And it's a family sized bar!!! It's sooo easy to eat that lovely bubbly minty-ness!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh yes Sam I know exactly what you mean its so light and not sickly at all I ate an entire bar on Tue I think...mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## rubyrose

I'm kinda hungry now...!


----------



## Mary Jo

hey ladies... no popping for me, but no more cottage cheese either, so am starting to think it was the EPO after all as the itching is also gone and the discharge today is what I normally get after sticking acidophilus up there... so fingers crossed it was nothing.

still no August mummy? wow, poor Joey is having her patience tested, looks like baby might well come on her due date after all!

Sam, lets us know if the curry has any effect! I have had some period-type pains, not very much though, and some stabbing pains as well, hoping it means *something* is going on. also OH is convinced my belly has dropped and while I wouldn't lay money on it, it is true that my heartburn has eased considerably the last week or so... I do hope the mw tomorrow can say he is at least a little bit engaged!

yay for the plug, Jai!!! who'd a thought we'd get all excited about a lump of jelly but we all want to see it... :rofl:

we went to Ikea this morning, got up early for us and got there for 11.15, only 15 mins after it opened but there were still so many people already there. naturally, we didn't go on a Sunday because *I* wanted something, if I had, I'd have been begging to go and been faced with reluctance at best and flat out refusal at worst (OH has never teken me there, it's in Croydon and he hates going there), but he wanted a picture frame for a print I got him for Christmas and hehas been going on about the unhygienic nature of my plates (some have chips in) and how he wanted a nice new plain white set (mine were pale blue), and also a bathroom mirror, which I have never wanted. so we got it all except the mirror. Ikea was in the midst of a refurbishment and the showroom bits were not laid out to room sets and it was a bit shit really, and in the marketplace there was hardly anything in the bathroom section, ONE mirror, a shaving mirror, quite disappointing.

but anyway. I was exhausted after walking round. I wonder how many miles it takes just to do one circuit? at least there are plenty of opportunities to sit down.

:D


----------



## Jai_Jai

:haha: sorry Ruby - food on the brain atm :rofl: I had lost my appetite and now hungry alot :D baby must be growing!!

MJ - I hear ya on the mileage round ikea thank goodness for all the chairs!!! I know we all wanna see the jelly :rofl: I jst hope it is a gooood sign of an early delivery!! although cacking my pants about the pain and whether i am going to be able to do the whole labour thing :cry: glad your vag has cleared up and it was nothing and any pain is worth a little celebration :headspin: :haha:


----------



## U8myplaydough

Hello ladies,

almost done!!


----------



## jelr

Hi Everyone

Hope you all enjoying your Sunday.

Welcome andbabymakes3 and jaseXmels

xarxa: Hope things are going better now with the inlaws or that they have went home ha ha.

Rubyrose: Thanks for the vibes, sending some back your way to ensure LO is engaged, but I definitely think it sounds like it to me.

Heidi: LOL at little tree frog, the pics is absolutely adorable.

TMR: Sorry to hear about getting no sleep - I hope your sons birthday party goes well. I was telling MJ about someone on here that had discharge and EPO but I couldn't remember who it was.

Vici: I know what you mean about being a control freak, I am a bit like that too and have gotten so annoyed over the last few weeks where I have been to sore to do what I wanted and it is so annoying. Fingers crossed we wont have long to go.

Kaygeebee: Sorry to hear about your SPD, the night is the worst aint it. Hope it gets a bit better for you.

Pippin: Congrats on being full term honey.

FairySam & Mutty: I know you both are nearly due and really want baby here so wishing you both some labour dust. :dust:

Shiv: Hope your hand is okay.

Jai Jai: That pudding sounds gorgeous, glad you had a lovely dinner out and woohoo on the plug.

MJ: Delighted the discharge is gone, defo sounds like the EPO, so hopefully nothing to worry about.

U8myplaydough: Sorry your having a hard time honey, my dad is also an alcoholic so I know what it is like, you just dont mind any of them and think of you and your little one as that is what is important and hope the dates work out the way you want them.

Well I had another lazy day, am a bit sad though as DH is back to work on Tuesday after being off for two weeks and even though we couldn't do much as I wasn't able it was so lovely to have the time together and just laze and potter around, we slept late in the morning and then had breakfast in bed while watching all the baby programmes on home and health and then either went to town or out for a walk or out for some food and just had a real laugh really, so I will really miss having him here over the next few weeks, especially as it will be our last holidays together with no responsibilities. I know he will be off for another 2 weeks when LO arrives and we will have a whole new adventure then with LO but I'm just a bit sad as I said I know I will miss him lots in the next few weeks after being used to him being here and making me laugh when I have been in pain. He just really is my best friend as well as my hubbie.

Okay enough feeling sorry for myself ha ha, If Im not too big to fit beind the steering wheel :rofl: I think I'm gonna spend time with friends during the day next week to pass the time and make the most of it seeing as I wont have the same time after LO is here ha ha.

Had lots of BH last night and this evening so hopefully that is a good sign - oh and tried RLT and nearly threw up yuk I dont know how you girls drink it, I have tried it hot and cold and got the same reaction both times ha ha, but then I dont like ordinary tea either, so I may see if I can get the tablets ha ha.

Well gonna snuggle up and watch some tele now, talk to you all tomorrow. :hugs: to you all.


----------



## jelr

ShadowRat: I see you, does this mean you got home, hope your alright honey and hope you are doing okay, make sure and get plenty of rest and mind yourself and little Vincent.


----------



## ShadowRat

jelr said:


> ShadowRat: I see you, does this mean you got home, hope your alright honey and hope you are doing okay, make sure and get plenty of rest and mind yourself and little Vincent.

Ahh, so I was spotted peeking in on you all? Hehe... I was going to look through everything I'd missed but am soooooo tired that I think I will just check the thread that Pips started for me (thanks so much you sweetie!) and try to get some sleep in my own bed at long last!! In the last 5 days I have had an average of about 2 hours of sleep a night (not because of Vincent, he is an angel... lots to explain!) and I am seriously suffering from it.... But I promise you all that I will upload pictures of my beautiful little boy and explain things a little better just as soon as I have a little spare energy for it :winkwink:

Love you all, massive congrats to those who popped whilst I was away, I have lots to catch up on! If anyone fancies writing me a little summary post that'd be awesome hehehe...

:hugs: 

A very very very tired and confused Shadow (and a very gorgeous little Vince!!!) x x x x x x


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Hi Girls,* :wave:

I haven't posted in the *August Mummies Club *in such a long time!!:blush: I've been reading up (whenever I can) & trying to keep myself a bit up to date with all the goings on - but I haven't actually posted anything in a long time :blush: So I just wanted to drop in and say hi :hi::hugs: 


*For those of us who haven't popped yet, we are all getting so NEAR now! I am just SO excited at this point!! The waiting is killing me!!!* :laugh2:
:crib:

Massive *CONGRATULATIONS* to all of the new August Mummies!:dance: I won't go through you individually in case I leave anyone out.. (pregnancy brain lol :dohh:). But I'm very happy for you :cloud9::cloud9: You must be just over the moon! :happydance::hugs2: 
And I'm looking forward to all new arrival announcements that are yet to come!! :yipee:


I've been keeping myself extra busy recently - _*cleaning*_ every crack of dirt in the house and preparing for my little one coming - so think it's safe to say that nesting has definitely kicked in!:haha: And my bump has dropped way down - hopefully a sign that baby is almost ready to make her appearance :happydance: My only complaint is trying to get comfy in bed at night :sleep: but guess I can't really be too annoyed as only a few days to go!!!!

*Hope you are all keeping well and happy* :flower:

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:

*xxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## U8myplaydough

Congrats Shadow--- (We have the same due date)

I haven't had the super urge to clean yet!!! I just look at it and wish I could, so tired and want to sleep. 

Off to eat and sleep I go!!


----------



## FairySam

Hi Ladies

I think all the labour dust I have been wished today (along with my walk, my baby curry and DH performing his husbandly duties! :winkwink: ) may have worked...

I think my waters may have gone!!!

Apologies for the TMI but I have to tell the story!!! I felt a bit 'wet' at about 10pm, but as not long before DH and I had been working on getting the baby out the way she got in (!) I figured maybe there was a little of the excess :spermy: making it's escape.

Anyhoo, I just was having my widdle before bed at 11pm and saw my pants were really rather wet!!! And despite my recently inconsistently working bladder blush:) it definitely did not smell like wee! And it was clear.

So I put on a pad then called the labour ward. The MW advised me to see if I was still wet in about an hour, and if I was to call back and I would need to go in to have baby monitored and so they could record the time, if it was the waters, that they went. 

Soooooo... now I;m just waiting for 12.15am to come around! DH was expecting me to snooze until then! I don't think so! It's far too exciting for that! I'm totally knackered but I need to wait and see what's happening before I even attempt it!

I'm not having any contractions I don't think, but my tummy did go quite hard and I do feel 'crampy' in the bump, w but that could just be wind from my spicy curry earlier on tonight! :haha: I also fhave aback ache (but thats nothing new) and I feel a bit sick but that's only come on since I made my little discovery, and is probably because I feel excited and nervous!!!

Argh! Don't know what to do with myself!!! :happydance::shrug::dohh::haha::wacko::wohoo:


----------



## augustbaby09

Ahh lucky you sam if this is it for you. Im now so uncomfortable - baby movements hurt even though they arent big - my cervix feels ahh painful and my stomach so tight and as if it will pop :(. Not to mention the baby so big i get pains in my front and bottom lol

Its funny your choosing amelia and im hoping (if i get my way hehe) My lo will be called amelie which is quite similar


----------



## dimplesmagee

Well, Sam. I hope this is it for you!!! It is a very exciting time! If you have the energy later, make sure to update us!!! I will be thinking of you....

Haha, your sperm guy cracked me up!!!


----------



## smith87999

Sam... that is just the way I went in 3 out of my 4 boys.... it is exciting... but also hard to wait when you know just how close you are...LOL....

Good luck hun.... :wohoo:



How are the rest of you girls.... doing a bunch of walking and :sex: I imagine...:rofl:


----------



## dimplesmagee

augustbaby09 said:


> Ahh lucky you sam if this is it for you. Im now so uncomfortable - baby movements hurt even though they arent big - my cervix feels ahh painful and my stomach so tight and as if it will pop :(. Not to mention the baby so big i get pains in my front and bottom lol

Sorry you're feeling so uncomfortable! I know the feeling, and you're right it does hurt when the baby moves, especially when I feel movement low in my abdomen! I have it sometimes where the baby hits my hip bones, which feels really strange! Two weeks ago my baby weighed 5lbs. 13 oz. So I'm suspecting now he is just over 7lbs. So I too am having a big baby! Good luck!!! At least the end is in sight now (at least that's what I keep telling myself :hugs: )


----------



## tmr1234

:happydance:HAPPY DUE DATE TO::happydance:

MummyBurgo
maman09
ToniAnne8
amanthony
lindypops
babyboo29
AND ME!​
cnt belive that iam still here not a pain of :baby: coming in site. i really thourt i was going to go early but nope.

MY sons b'day was brill he had loads of fun but very tirying for mummy and daddy. He got loads of toys and was so happy all day he asked if he could have it agane today lol

I had a really good :sleep: last night so feeling all fresh and ready to clean today i woke up thinking about the washing and cleaning the windows this am. 

have a good day girls and congrats anag to all the new August mummys hope babys are all being good for you

Shadow cnt wait to see pics of ur LO


----------



## FairySam

Hiya!

Thanks for all the wishes ladies!

Well, I'm not sure it was my waters as the MW said they'd continue to leak and they haven't really so goodness knows what it was.

She did say it could be a kind of discharge but this gushed and I've never had discharge gush?! But then I've never been pregnant before so I suppose it's possible!!!

However! I was definitely having something going on 'tightening' wise after it happened! Prob just BH, but they were a bit painful this time and they've never hurt before and my back is KILLING me!

Anyway I did manage some sleep last night (albeit broken and filled with random dreams about labour, clothes shop sales and canoes??!) so if it does all kick off soon I am fairly rested!!!

Eek! Still excited!!!

Sam x


----------



## FairySam

augustbaby09 said:


> Ahh lucky you sam if this is it for you. Im now so uncomfortable - baby movements hurt even though they arent big - my cervix feels ahh painful and my stomach so tight and as if it will pop :(. Not to mention the baby so big i get pains in my front and bottom lol
> 
> Its funny your choosing amelia and im hoping (if i get my way hehe) My lo will be called amelie which is quite similar

No way! We are just scarily similar what with our due dates, tickers, baby names and random pulsating bumps!!! :rofl:

Your movement pains sound exactly like the ones I have been getting too! She stretches her bum out which I feel (and see!) right around and under my belly button (and it hurts!) but somehow at the same time she crashes into my hips (both of them!) and also seems to be poking at my cervix! I AM FULL OF BABY!!! :baby: :haha:


----------



## tmr1234

sam when me and oh dtd the outher day about a hr or 2 after i had a small ish gush of watery stuff that went thorw pants i changed them and happend agane then put a linner on and nothing it could just be diss from that.


----------



## FairySam

tmr1234 said:


> sam when me and oh dtd the outher day about a hr or 2 after i had a small ish gush of watery stuff that went thorw pants i changed them and happend agane then put a linner on and nothing it could just be diss from that.

Ah sounds just like that! That's probably what it is!

and HAPPY DUE DATE BTW!!!


----------



## Vici

Good morning girls, I think you can def tell that girls rae busy with babies/having babies/trying to get babies out :rofl: I had a lovely fishing trip with DF yesterday. I normally just have a go with his rod (no pun intended :D) but yesterday I had my own rod all day and it was fab :D I caught more than him and had the biggest one. I'll try and get a pic on here but its on my phone and I can't find the lead :D

Sam - see you're trying all you can :rofl: Lots of labour dust coming your way xx And my god, I know what you mean about mint areos, they are just toooo easy to eat :D Altho my thing atm has been the Bobbys cheap marshmallows, they are soooo soft :D As i carried on reading i thought this was it for you but it seems not now. Hope things are moving for you soon xx

Jai_jai - glad you had a good weekend hun. Coooooor, your pudding sounds awesome :D

MJ - i expect you were on for a marathon, i've only ever been to Ikea twice (my nearest is probably your nearest!!) but I do remember how long we were there!! :rofl: I know what you mean about wanting LO to be even a little bit engaged, just feels like progress then doesn't it? :D

jelr - so glad you've had a nice time with DH off. Its always lovely to just chill out isn't it :) I've not got the tea as i am bound not to like it. I went straight in for the capsules :)

Shadow - great to have you back hun, we missed you. So glad all is getting better with you and that Vince is being an angel for mummy and daddy :D Take it easy :hugs:

tmr - woo hoo on your due date :D any signs? :D


----------



## xarxa

jelr- Yes, the in-laws left yesterday. Finally getting som strength back after that. 

shadow- welcome back! Hope you get your strength up soon.

sam- good luck, it sounds to me that it is your waters. how come they couldn't check properly? when i got checked out for a water leak they put in a speculum and even tried to move the babys head to see if anything came out.


Anyone else waking up with a stone hard belly and a tummy ache? I've been like this for the past week now. I just have to get up and move around abit and it passes. It's not contractions cause its a constant pain.


----------



## Mary Jo

Sam, forgot to mention yesterday, but I had a mini gush the other day, but it was while I was exerting myself (turning the memory foam mattress topper!) so I assumed it was nothing major, even though it dripped onto the floor (I was pants-less). Also yesterday, not long after I put my knickers on, a whole bunch of stuff came out (v annoying on clean pants, it's always the way), but once again there was nothing further so I didnt think it was the waters.

All these little false alarms though, so so annoying! Am starting to feel resigned to nothing happening in there and expect to be on the drip at 42 weeks!

Shadow, YAY!!!!! Lots of rest for you, sweetie, and can't wait to see more pics of the little Vince at home. :D :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

:wave: Hi girlies im back online :yipee: 
I have read through everything i missed but i have no brain power left to post back lol!!
Congratulations to all who had their LO's while i was away hope births weren't too bad :shock:
Bun, Mimiso and Heidi your babies are so cute!! I bet your all so proud!!

AFM i thought my waters had started going friday night and it turns out that i pee'd myself YES PEE'D MYSELF all over my bathroom floor!! I was so embarrassed that i couldn't even tell Darren bless him!! The doctors still want to scan me just to make sure because of the way it had happened it really did seem as though my waters had gone!!
Nothing else has really happened that deserves a write up so i'll leave you all to it and hope that you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Pippin

Awww Sam, sorry it wasn't your waters, maybe it was you hind waters :winkwink: tell him that.

As for wetness I've had a lot pretty much all the way through from 27 weeks. At first I thought it was waters but then realised it wasn't doing the pad test and had a scan. Some days the whole of the gusset would be wet. I spoke to MW and she said this was normal then I spoke to a friend and she too had this so I felt better. it is disconcerting especially now we are close. I just hope it really obvious to us when it comes, like a loud pop like some ladies say.


----------



## Boothh

welcome back shadow!
thats the last thing i remember reading and my minds a blank about who wrote what so i wont reply to anyone else, 
but hope your all doing good!
cannot believe its august!!!

nothing special really over the weekend, 
picked up moses basket and stand from OHs sister on friday night, 
bought baby monitors and 2nd carseat on sat finally so we actually have EVERYTHING now!!

and i was well and truly nesting yesterday, got out of bed in the morning scrubbed the bathroom completly, even down to the door frame and tiles was on my hands and knees scrubbing the floor but honestly it was so satisfying! 
then scrubbed down the stairs (we have wooden stairs) all the banisters and every step, 
so after id finished anybody walking up or down them was met with daggers from me, 
lol,
i also took our bedroom fan apart and cleaned all the inside of it wtf.
my due date seems to be creeping, its so weird i never thought id get to this point it just seemed too far away at the begining, 
just cannot believe its august!
i have a scan tomorrow so sort of looking forward to it, mainly cus LO has made his kicks all weekend so i dont feel too worried about it anymore :)
its finally our turn girls! xx


----------



## Pippin

Hi Bothh, which my nesting would kick in. The only clearing I have done is because I feel I should :rofl: mind you I've never been a fan of cleaning and do it grudgingly. I did clean both our fans too so I'm with you there, mind you seeing what I got out of it I'm glad I did errrrr :sick:


----------



## tmr1234

cleaning is starting to really get to me now i cnt stop my oh keeps saying that i just clend there and i will be doing the same 10 min later cnt have a plate or cup that needs washing any clothes that have been worn need washing strat away my oh got changed last night and he was about to put the cloths in the basket and i took them off him and put them in the washer it was 10pm. i was out at 5:30am hanging the washing up lol

on the pains frount i have had none at all today feel full of enagey and cnt stop but i didnt have any thing with my son i just woke up 4 days after my due date with the pains.


----------



## Boothh

yeah my fan was awful i didnt realise how much dust they attract, 
its even more unusual for me to clean because its my mums house and she does it all, i didnt even know were the cleaning stuff was until the other week and i actually went out and bought bleach and bathroom cleaner to do the bathroom, 
its all i can think about, cleaning the bathroom i did it twice yesterday from top to bottom and im forcing myself not to go back up and do it again, its sort of soothing though the scrubbing sound and the clena smell for me at the moment, hopefully its a sign he's on his way :)


----------



## nuttymummy

happy due date to all of you who are due today!!!

my turn tommorrow.....though im still sad coz i was convinced baby would e here before then!! LOL 

yay for plug Jen!!!!

Sam...hope u get to find out if it was ur waters or not. let us know how u get on!

jelr...that is sooo sweet what u sed about DH...sounds like uve had a lovely 2 weeks! xx

welcome back shadow!!!! u have a rest hun! ill be eagerly awaiting ur story n pics of vince!!XX


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi Girls :wave:

Had a lovely weekend with my brother, SIL and 2 little nieces :cloud9: Also very surprised to see no one popped over the weekend!!!!!! Where are our naughty babies? :shrug:

Heidi: Caylee is absolutely beautiful hun :cloud9: she's the most gorgeous little tree frong I have ever seen :winkwink: Well done you!!

Shadow: So pleased to hear you are home at last... can't wait to see piccies of your little man :happydance:

Joeyjo: Hope you are hanging in there hun, it really can't be much longer for you...

Sam: Grrr about it not being your waters, but I too had a similar post-coital gush the other day :blush: Constantly damp too, but I keep reminding myself that 'damp' isn't 'wet'... so can't be waters. I must just be a pee-dribbler! :dohh:

Hope everyone else is ok.... my SPD is really bad at the moment and so I am really struggling. I've had it since 19 weeks and thought I had gotten used to it a bit, but since baby started engaging last week its gotten so much worse :cry: 

I also keep getting a weird pinching type pain in my foo-foo, like someone had just stapled my cervix!!! Has anyone else had this????????

Oooo come on little Peanut, Mummy wants to meet you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FairySam

Mary Jo said:


> Sam, forgot to mention yesterday, but I had a mini gush the other day, but it was while I was exerting myself (turning the memory foam mattress topper!) so I assumed it was nothing major, even though it dripped onto the floor (I was pants-less). Also yesterday, not long after I put my knickers on, a whole bunch of stuff came out (v annoying on clean pants, it's always the way), but once again there was nothing further so I didnt think it was the waters.
> 
> All these little false alarms though, so so annoying! *Am starting to feel resigned to nothing happening in there and expect to be on the drip at 42 weeks!*

I know! I'm starting to think that now too!!! 

Well she still has 5 days to be early/on time so we'll see! I was SURE she would come early but looks like I'm wrong! Still, she'll come out when she's cooked through so I'll just have to be patient!

I'll still keep up with my spicy foods/walking/bonking though! Apart from anything else it passes the time and it's fun!!! Well the walking is not so fun actually (more of a waddle these days!) but the spicy foods and the bonking are fine with me!!! :haha:


----------



## FairySam

ZoeBunny said:


> Hi Girls :wave:
> 
> Sam: Grrr about it not being your waters, but I too had a similar post-coital gush the other day :blush: Constantly damp too, but I keep reminding myself that 'damp' isn't 'wet'... so can't be waters. I must just be a pee-dribbler! :dohh:
> 
> 
> I also keep getting a weird pinching type pain in my foo-foo, like someone had just stapled my cervix!!! Has anyone else had this????????

Thanks Zoe! It certainly seems thats what it was and not waters... BOO! :cry: Never mind! It was exciting whilst it lasted! Made the night a bit more interesting!!!

Yes! I get that cervixy feeling quite a lot! I'm sure she's headbutting it!!!


----------



## Boothh

iv just noticed my bump has really dropped significantly, when i went into hosp this time last week they put 3/5 down on my notes from 4/5 the week before at midwife, and my bump has really dropped low so hopefully he has engaged more, and i can definatly breath better, 
operation baby eviction is starting tonight, 

im going to have my usual RLT soon double tea bags though, 
then tonight we are going to walk around the lake near us, 
have a curry, and pineapple 
and then..
:sex: 

so hopefully a combination of these might work, :)


----------



## FairySam

Ooh good luck Boothh! Hope it all works for you! :winkwink:


----------



## Boothh

haa we know it wont though ill be joining the 42week on a drip club


----------



## Zoya

First August Mummy...........Congrats Jo.....She had got a baby BOY!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::thumbup::baby::thumbup::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


*CONGRATS..................JO*

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::baby::thumbup::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

can't wait to listen more and see pics.........
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Boothh

congratulations to joeyjo!!!
first official august mummy!

:blue: :) !!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Yay finally.... our first 'proper' August Mummy and what a deserving one!! :happydance:
Well done JoeyJo!!! :thumbup:
xxxxxx


----------



## nuttymummy

yay finally!!! and yes!!! i just knew it would be a boy!!! yay!!! congrats xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairySam

Congrats to JoeyJo!!! Our first August Lion Cub!!! :happydance:

Can't wait to see pics!!!

:wohoo:

Sam x


----------



## Pippin

YAY Congrats JoeyJo welcome to team blue :happydance: First August Mummy :happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

:happydance: I had a feeling Joey was having a boy... don't know why... :D Congratulations!! :D

I've just got back from my 39 week mw appointment and - the stubborn little thing is STILL not engaged, he's in the same position as he has been since 33 weeks! Head down, lying to the right. Was a different mw than usual (which I knew it would be) and it wasn't busy (nobody in the waiting room before I went in OR after I came out, v strange) so we had time to talk and she was lovely. Went through in detail what would happen if I had to be induced - earliest would be 40+10 :( - but if I wanted to leave it till 42 I could (I won't!). But she said some babies don't engage till labour has started, so it doesn't mean much that he hasn't. Emphasised that I need to bounce on the ball and have sex, and all the other stuff, because even if I do need to be induced, if my cervix has softened then it would proceed more quickly and easily than if it was still firm. So OH has been instructed that we ARE going to be doing it (he was put off by the cottage cheese the other day and said he wasn't going near me... but if he wants baby out, he HAS to do his bit!)

She wasn't saying I WILL go over, but - grrrr - i have a feeling. Poo.

Anyway, my BP is the same as ever, 110/70, baby sounded great, measuring on target... it's all just the same as the last 3 appointments! And I still haven't gone through my birth plan. 

And now I have my parents here and am wondering what to do with them. Don't want to sit around, mw said to keep moving. Have moved the birthing ball to the table so I can sit here and be on the laptop (found it hard to balance it on my knees while bouncing!)

So we sit and bounce and wait...


----------



## Boothh

is there an overdue august mummies thread yet? just wondering cus i reckon ill be in there, x


----------



## cleckner04

Wow I missed alot over the past few days!!! 

Fairysam- When I read your waters had broke I was like "OMG AWESOME!!" and than you came back with it not being waters. :dohh: Don't give up hope yet my darling! :hugs:

MJ- Don't worry a bit about baby not engaging. :hugs: I was told for most first babies, they don't even engage until labour comes. (I don't think my LO is engaged either although they never checked. Some nights she feels real heavy in my pelvis, and than the very next morning she is high up in my ribs again. :shrug:)

Sam_star- Aww about peeing yourself. So glamorous all this pregnancy stuff, isn't it?! :winkwink:

Boothh- I wish my nesting would kick in like that as well! I have been so tired that I don't feel like doing much these days. Granted my house was thoroughly scrubbed down before the inlaws showed up so there isn't much to get done. But still it's always nice to scrub things clean! :happydance:

Shadow- Good to see you sneaking in hun! Get all the rest you can though, we'll be here waiting for ya! :hugs: You've been through a major surgery so get all the pampering you can and give tons of hugs to baby Vince for me!! 

JOEYJO-:happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see him!!

(To anyone that is in touch with Joeyjo, I won't update the list without full stats on her baby so there is no room for error. So if anyone knows her LO's name, exact date of birth, and weight send me a PM please!!:thumbup:)

To all the girls getting frustrated, just remember it really won't be too much longer. We can do this. We are all in it together and although some of our group have moved on and had their babies, a TON of us are still waiting. :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hi guys, just popping in to give you an update on me and Vince (for those of you who don't have Facebook or haven't seen my status update yet)...

To save my energy, I will copy and paste it from FB onto here... 



> Naomi Regan is very very very poorly with a chest infection, severe exhaustion, an iron deficiency and possible thyroid problems (awaiting blood test results to confirm) :( and over the next few days will be focussing all her efforts into getting well again for her gorgeous little boy- sorry to everyone who is desperate for pictures etc, as soon as I have an ounce of spare energy I will be putting them on here :D
> 
> ...and all of this is on top of Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome with its wonderful friend Chronic Fatigue, and whilst trying to recover from major abdominal surgery (caesarean) !! :-O
> At least Vincent is a super cool dude with the most awesome Daddy in the world! Rest assured guys, he's doing just great :)

I'm now on a massive list of medication for all of the different things that have gone wrong with my stupid old body since I was in that awful awful hospital, including diazepam to try to help me to sleep (I've been very anxious at night times and haven't been able to drop off to sleep at all really in the past few days, perhaps just 2 or 3 hours a night) and am hoping that in a couple of days all of those pills will start to fix my poor body so that I can bounce back :)


Hope you all understand the delays in getting my pics up and really getting back into this lovely little group with you all :) 

Also, I'm not sure what to do about the Lion Cubs group just now, hopefully I will be well enough to start updating that a bit later this week... Again, hope you understand my lovelies!! 

Big :hug:

A frail old Shadow xxxx

P.S. I apologise if I repeat myself countless times in various posts as my mind is pretty confused from lack of sleep so I am forgetting lots of things!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh said:


> is there an overdue august mummies thread yet? just wondering cus i reckon ill be in there, x

:rofl: I haven't seen one yet but whoever is overdue so far, feel free to start one because I'm sure most of us will be joining you soon! :haha:


----------



## Aunty E

Shadow - hope you feel better SOON. :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

its just so weird were the oldest now, 
who ever thought we'd get here to august, all that time ago when we got bfps in november/december


----------



## Zoya

cleckner04 said:


> Wow I missed alot over the past few days!!!
> JOEYJO-:happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see him!!
> 
> (To anyone that is in touch with Joeyjo, I won't update the list without full stats on her baby so there is no room for error. So if anyone knows her LO's name, exact date of birth, and weight send me a PM please!!:thumbup:)
> 
> To all the girls getting frustrated, just remember it really won't be too much longer. We can do this. We are all in it together and although some of our group have moved on and had their babies, a TON of us are still waiting. :hugs:

Hi cleck..........I haven't got any detailed info about Jo's baby......if I will get it then for sure i will send pm to u.........but I think Jo will be out of hospital very soon (may be tom)......and she will update us by her own.......:happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Aunty E said:


> Shadow - hope you feel better SOON. :hugs:

Thanks Aunty E :) xx


----------



## Zoya

awwwwww............shadow welcome back to BNB and don't stressed yourself too much and take your time to update things.......hope you feel better soon and we can see some nice picciiiiiiiii:haha:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Awww Shadow, there is no rush :hugs:

Of course we are all desperate to see your little man but please take your time to get yourself well and rest as much as you can... we'll be here waiting, as long as it takes

:hugs: x


----------



## Mimiso

Aaaww Shadow, so sorry to hear that you are so poorly. I hope that you get better soon and look after yourself and cutie Vince. Glad you have hubby to pamper you. It is rather frustrating being so ill but all in good time you will be back to your bubbly healthy self. Love and kisses xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow. MASSIVE :hug: to you hun! We completely understand and no worries about the Lion Cubs yet. Most of us are still in here anyways. :winkwink: Take all the time you need. :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Boothh said:


> its just so weird were the oldest now,
> who ever thought we'd get here to august, all that time ago when we got bfps in november/december

I totally agree! I have a friend that JUST told me she's pregnant again and due April 5th. :shock: I about crapped myself thinking that there are actually girls out there not even due until April. I feel so OLD! :haha:


----------



## nuttymummy

well....im due 2moro...(and i have a feeling she isnt going to show then!) so on wednesday i will make an august overdue group (if one hasnt been made already) im literally crawling the walls now.....i kind of kept telling myslef she would be late anyway so that i would feel better
BUT...today has been the only day i could actually :cry: coz ive had enough of the aches n pains and the waiting!! i thought id be ok with it, coz i just feel she would be late...but im having a down day 2day!! i want my little girly!!!

ok..ill stop whinging now! theres alot of girls on here alot worse off than me!!
:hugs: to u all!!

whats everyone planning on having for tea...im starving n cant think!! lol


----------



## FairySam

Oh Shadow you poor thing. What a rough time of it you;ve been having! Feel better soon! :hugs:

Thanks Cleck! I still live in hope! I think my little gush was courtesy of my shenanigans yesterday, but I'm back on with the spicy foods tonight and possibly another servicing courtesy of DH!!! :rofl: :winkwink:

Great idea MJ - I too am now bouncing whilst I type! And cripes - I am well aware of my cervix with every bounce! Goodness me!


----------



## FairySam

nuttymummy said:


> well....im due 2moro...(and i have a feeling she isnt going to show then!) so on wednesday i will make an august overdue group (if one hasnt been made already) im literally crawling the walls now.....i kind of kept telling myslef she would be late anyway so that i would feel better
> BUT...today has been the only day i could actually :cry: coz ive had enough of the aches n pains and the waiting!! i thought id be ok with it, coz i just feel she would be late...but im having a down day 2day!! i want my little girly!!!
> 
> ok..ill stop whinging now! theres alot of girls on here alot worse off than me!!
> :hugs: to u all!!
> 
> *whats everyone planning on having for tea*...im starving n cant think!! lol

Oh hun, bless you! You are 9 months preggers so that gives you every right to cry! And you should have a cry - it'll make you feel better!!! :hugs:

For our tea I've made big fat homemade burgers, that have some Jamie Oliver spices mixed in! I will be topping them with cheese and chillis (in the labour effort!) and serving them with spicy potato wedges (no buns though) and salad! I might have a dollop of jalepino relish on mine too...!!! :munch:


----------



## Pippin

*Shadow* hon good to see you back but sorry it's been so rubbish. Understand why that couldn't be said in a text :dohh: Get yourself to bed honey with a nice warm drink and that lovely son of yours. Perfect excuse to just lay and stare at him while you get better.

:hugs:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: Shadow take your time honey and relax and get better!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Joey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Pippin

Everyone that's going over due soon, don't worry I'll keep you company as I'm so far away still grrrr We late ones could be September gone!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

omg potato wedges....LOVING those at the mo!!!
mmm burgers with chilli!!! i had some sweetchilli dip stuff with my dinner n wow that was quite hot!!

hope ur spicy stuff does the trick sam!!! i thought u would have popped soon with the 'waters' breaking......i was guna post n say how jealous i was!! :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

CONGRATS JO!!!!!!!
Shadow im so sorry your haing a hard time hun i'll be sending you get well soon vibes xxxxx


----------



## FairySam

nuttymummy said:


> omg potato wedges....LOVING those at the mo!!!
> mmm burgers with chilli!!! i had some sweetchilli dip stuff with my dinner n wow that was quite hot!!
> 
> hope ur spicy stuff does the trick sam!!! i thought u would have popped soon with the 'waters' breaking......i was guna post n say how jealous i was!! :rofl:

Ooh don't be jealous! Wet knickers that haven't been made wet by waters aren't that much fun!!!:blush::haha:

Here's hoping tonight's spiciness does the trick though!c As soon as I find a recipe that brings on labour I will share it with you all!!! :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Looks like we have another august mummy that has popped! Poppymist. Again I don't know all her details so I'm not updating the list quite yet but she had a little boy! :happydance:

I have a little list sitting on my desk of girls I need to update but am waiting for full details...:haha: MishC is getting induced as we speak and now I"m cruising our list to see if any others have popped and I just missed it somehow. SOOOO exciting!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vici

Hello my lovely ladies, hope you're all OK. I'mreally tired and just woke up on the sofa, have no idea where the last hr and half has gone!! Oops!! It has been very hot here today so i think thats my excuse :D

MJ - you be careful Mrs - i really don't think turning a matress alone is the thing to be doing! I did do mine last week but DF did 90% and I was just there!!:haha:

Sam - o no!! I do know what you mean about control tho, i often think i'm done and then when i wipe find there's still some dribbles :blush::dohh:

Boothh - well done on getting your last bits hun :D I know what you mean about scrubbing. My bathroom floor has been done about 4 times in the last 2 weeks :rofl:

Nutty - must be weird thinking LO would be here by now and still waiting. How far over do your hospital let you go?

Zoe - sorry to hear your SPD is playing up. Mine is only very mild but nighttimes have been awful, just cannot be comfy however I lay/sit!! Ans i get that pain too, tends to be a bit like a stabbing pain! Doesn't last too long thankfully tho :D

Joey - know you're still not back, but massive congrats hun, hope all is well your end :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:

Cleck - nice to have you back hun, glad to see you're well

Shadow - get yourself well hunni, you and Vince are most important now. Hope to see you all better soon xxx

Sam - hope you enjoyed your spicy bugers and wedges. And enjoy your extra portion tonight :thumbup: :rofl:

Pippin - i too will be around with you, its weird to think that some are going overdue while we have wekks just to get to due date :D

I had a really good MW app today, the double dose of drugs seem to be doing the trick and my BP was 156/86 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: and everything else was spot on! LO is now 3/5 palpable so moving in the right direction :thumbup: DF is working late tonight so need to think of tea! May just have some cereal and a yoghurt :D


----------



## cleckner04

Oh and I just noticed costgang is being induced tomorrow!! Yet ANOTHER august mummy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nuttymummy

vici brill news on ur BP!!! at least its working!! things looking good for u xxx

at hospital they usually let u go over by 2 weeks....though that doesnt sound like much fun to me at the mo!!! wow ots of august mummies popping!! yay!!


----------



## Pippin

Yay *Vici* I'm so glad your BP has gone down, what a relief. I'm counting on you and the rest of the chatty late august Mummies to keep me sane!! It got awful quiet in second tri when most moved over. I'm hoping my MW won't let me go over due when I speak to her tomorrow as I'm measuring big. Have they said the same to you?


----------



## Mary Jo

yeah, nutty, I asked today and they don't induce till 40+10 if all is otherwise ok, but you can wait till 42 weeks if you prefer. Or even longer, but you have to have scans to check on the placenta function. 

although I don't *want* to be induced, I wish they'd offer the chance to have one earlier. :(

hooray for your BP, Vici, that's great news. :happydance:

shadow, I commented on FB... don't feel ANY rush to get pics up, we can wait, heck, we've waited months, what's a few more days!! and anyway, I can tell people, Vince is an extremely handsome little chap. :D


----------



## Vici

Thanks girls, I don't think they'll let me go over coz of LOs growth scans but as long as I don't have to keep going to bloody hospital I can def cope with a few more weeks! They said we'd discuss it at my 38 week app with cons which is on 14th August :D

Does anyone know if you can still get Golden Grahams? I asked the lady in Asda the other day and she gave me a cereal called Curiously Cinnamon - they are really nice and the same shape/texture etc but I think they used to be called Cinnamon Grahams, and i want golden ones :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i am sure you can still get golden grahams i had some last yr...yummy!! glad r bp is better :D

Shadow - :hugs: sorry ur feeling so rubbish - get well soon :hugs:

Congrats Joey!! :wohoo:

i am sooooo tired today :( bought some RLT and had a cup tonight - it was soooo yummy!!!!! bought some EPO too :D 

congrats all the new august mummies!!!

i agree with how quick it has gone i have friends too that are due in dec and thought that was ages away and i felt old but april!? omg :haha:


----------



## costgang

cleckner04 said:


> Oh and I just noticed costgang is being induced tomorrow!! Yet ANOTHER august mummy!!! :thumbup:

thanks cleck, im poohing in my pants, hopefully it will be another quick one, but ive prob just jinxed that!!!


----------



## costgang

:hugs::hugs: to shadow


----------



## Pippin

costgang good luck honey. Hope it's a quick one for you. PMA and it will :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

Well ladys i think this is it pains coming on and off got tens on and just trying to get throw it wish me luck iam so scard now


----------



## Sam_Star

GOOD LUCK TMR!!! I will be thinking of you hun xx xx


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Congrats to Joeyjo and best of luck to those getting induced and to TMR fingers crossed this is it.

Shadow honey dont worry about updating or getting pics we totally understand, the most important thing is to get yourself well again, you will need your strengh for little Vincent.

Well girls Its 1.30 in the morning so I wont write to all I'm just too tired but can't sleep so I decided to have a read of what you all got up to today and DH is back to work tomorrow so I dont want to keep him awake with my tossing and turning.

Well we had a nice day and took a spin into town - most of the shops were closed due to the bank holiday but we had a nice stroll around and then came home and my sister and her husband called so we all went over to my mams and got a take away. Thanks for the lovely comments vici and nutty and sorry for being such a soppy soul. I will miss having him around all day, but it was great to have the time together as well.

I have my consultants appointment in the morning but I am nearly sure that LO has turned a funny way as I normally I can feel the bum high up and this usually moves across my belly, but LO was active like never before last night and spent about 5 hours doing the alien in my tummy (thats what we decided to call it as my belly was just moving all over the place - it was lovely though and we had such a laugh about it for the evening) for about 5 hours and today the hard lump which is the bum has gone and I am feeling either a hand or foot poking me in the same place. I hope the little divil hasn't gone to breech or transverse at this late stage especially after being head down for the last 2 months, but i guess I will find out tomorrow.

Well I'm gonna try get some sleep again. :hugs to you all. Xx


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Wow, can hardly keep up with all the new arrivals! CONGRATULATIONS to *Joey* & *Poppymist*!! :happydance::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so happy for you both!!! :yipee:

***********************************************

Good luck tomorrow *costgang*.. try to relax and not to worry yourself. I'm sure you will be fine hun! :hugs:

*Shadow* - You poor thing! Sending lots of well wishes your way and hope you are back to good health in no time! On the other hand, it's great that little Vince is healthy and happy :happydance: Something to keep you going :winkwink:

*TMR *- Omg, good luck! Hope it's the real thing.. how exciting!! Keep us posted xx

*Pippin* & *Jelr* - Good luck at your appointments tomorrow! Mine is on Wed but if baba wants to come before then, I'll be only TOO happy!!! hehe..

*************************************************

*OK, it's 3am... I'm oficially an insomniac* :rofl:

I'm logging off to try get some much needed sleep. Hope everyone is keeping well :flower: There's so much happening with the August Mummies at the mo, every time I log on there's a new arrival!!! It's all so exciting :happydance:

With my due date rapidly approaching, looks like I may be joining a few of you on the overdue thread :dohh: Guess we'll just have to wait and see...:shrug:

Lots of :hug: to you all xxxx


----------



## rubyrose

Jelr - I hope he is still head down for you!

As you can see from the time of this post, I have had about 3 hours sleep. :( Bump is feeling so heavy pn my pelvis and just cant get comfortable, its like a dull achey feeling down there. :( Soo tired but cant sleep


----------



## FairySam

tmr1234 said:


> Well ladys i think this is it pains coming on and off got tens on and just trying to get throw it wish me luck iam so scard now

GOOD LUCK!!! :wohoo:

So exciting!!! :happydance:

Let us know how you get on!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## U8myplaydough

tmr1234- I'm there with you. I feel any day now, tomorrow??? Tonight I had the runs real bad, embarrassing!! Lots of sharp pain right into my yahooo. I wonder the chances if your late (or early) with your first then your be the same with your second??? Plus, my mother-in-law just made a surprise visit to stay with us to help. I'm not so happy about this..... I can't leave her with my daughter because she doesn't know her and I don't need her help because my sister is also coming. Who sleeps on the couch?


----------



## Vici

Morning girls, i'm so happy, I actually slept last night. Still up about 5 times but managed sleep inbetween :happydance::happydance:

O and HAPPY FULL TERM to me and Jai_jai :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm off to have my hair done today and I must, must, must get a bump pic :)

Tmr - OMGG, how exciting babe, hope this is it, good luck :thumbup:

jelr - good luck at your consultant app. I know what you mean about alien. I was sitting waiting for my prescription in the chemist yesterday and LO started on a full on squirm. I had an old lady beside me who looked kinda shocked and said oooo, did you see your tummy, bless her :D

RR - hope you finally managed to get some sleep hun :hugs:

Pippin - good luck at your app too :D

And good luck costgang, hope it all goes to plan :D


----------



## Boothh

Not read properly cus on the iPhone, I have a scan today though so wish me luck! x


----------



## Vici

Oooo, good luck hun, hope all goes well :D


----------



## Pippin

On iPhone so sorry for short catch up too but thank Vici. I'm going to ask if I can be induced today if little one isn't here by 40 weeks, wish me luck. Not what I wanted but really feeling it now. Glad you had a good sleep I was opposite last night and apparently I snored like a train :rofl:

*Happy full term day Vici and Jai_Jai *

good luck TMR hope hubs comes quick. Xxx

Enjoy your scan Bothh :happydance:


----------



## xarxa

How exciting tmr, best of luck :happydance:

Grats vici and jai_jai for being full term :)



As for me, im getting really tired of these periodlike pains.:cry:

Fullmoon is approaching tho, i've heard alot of women go into labour during the fullmoon.


----------



## nuttymummy

happy full term u 2!!!!

happy due date to me (although im not happy about it :rofl: baby is taking its sweet time n im getting real pissed off!! lol)


----------



## Jai_Jai

TMR - Good luck today hun - hope labour goes painlessly for you :hugs: how exciting!!

Costgang - good luck on being induced

Pips - good luck with your appt

Boothh - ood luck with your scan hun - you get to see your LO :D

U8myplaydough - hope your pain materialises into labour for you hun :hugs: sorry about ur MIL just turning up like that :grr:

Xarxa - oooh still period pains? Maybe you're in labour and its soooo smooth you do not know it :D Glad things sorted now with the in-laws :D hope things progress for you - I did not know that about the full moon - be interesting to see how many of us pop!!!

Nutty - congrats on your due date :wohoo:

:yipee: :headspin: Happy Full Term Vici :headspin: :yipee:

Well I drank 2 cups of RLT yday and had 3 EPO's.....for the EPO it says take 2-3 a day is this what everyone who is taking it is doing?

Nothing out of the ordinary is happening though.....hmmmmmm only things different is that my bump has changed shape - lower but it is more out at the sides; does not look like the basketball that it was and I can feel JT in my pelvis more - thinking s/he may have engaged more!?!


----------



## kaygeebee

Hey ladies!

So exciting that things seem to be moving / happenning for lots of people!

Good luck tmr and Booth

Congrats Vici and JaiJai on reaching term - I get there on Friday.

Nutty - congrats on due date! Hope bubs gets a wriggle on for you soon.


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, TMR, exciting... hope this is it!

nutty, happy due date! I am starting to understand how you feel, am 39 weeks today and certain I'll go overdue. just wish this baby would move south, even a little!!

jai and vici, happy full term day!! :D

jai, I'm drinking RLT when I remember and taking the capsules, too (2 at a time maybe 3x a day) and EPO 3x day as well. figure even if baby doesn't move and I get induced, if my cervix is soft it'll be a quick one :)


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks girls....im just so worried though....im actually starting to get mad at my own baby for putting me through this!!! i REALLY want her out now and im scared that if she stays in there any longer its guna effect my relationship with her....im really scared, ive never felt like this before!!


----------



## xarxa

Don't worry nutty, that is probably just your hormones speaking. Maybe you should try talking to your midwife about it.


----------



## nuttymummy

i dont see my midwife again!! she said she isnt making me another app.....the next time she sees me will be at my house when ive given birth!!!


----------



## xarxa

:saywhat:

Sorry to hear that nutty. I don't know alot about it, but can it be like an early 'afterbirth'-depression? I'm sure there is someone on this huge forum that has had it and can answer you.

:hug:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Morning Girls :wave:

Oooo how exciting TMR - good luck hun! :hugs:

Congrats on full term Vici & JaiJai :happydance:!!

Awww Nutty, I'm not going to pretend to know how you feel as I'm not quite there yet myself, but have an idea of how frustrating it must be to wait for months for a date and for it to arrive and have nothing to show for it! :hugs:

Well girls, just got back from seeing my midwife, and Peanut has had a growth spurt - belly has gone from FH 35cm to 37.8cm in one week!! :shock: So baby must officially be a fattie now and will most likely be 8lb+!!! Not sure how I feel about that at the mo... should I be scared? :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

its just that im so tired now of these aches n pains and im stuck in the house all week with a 3 year old and a tv with cartoons constantly on it!!

just want her out now!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks MJ think I will take 3 EPO a day then (do you take them all at once or with each meal?) and drink 4 cups of RLT - yes that is my thinking, even if nothing happens sooner it seems to help with labour and contractions being better used and cervix softer so FX should be easier :D not long til your due date :D

Nutty :hugs: sooo sorry you are feeling like this? Can you not make an appt? I know if I wanted to see my mw again or before an appt I can just call and make one! It sounds a little like pre-natal depression, think you need to talk to her to discuss options, they may induce rather than put you through anymore of these thought hun :hugs: chin up though ok? all here for you xx


----------



## nuttymummy

i only woke up with this feeling this morning...just been crying n poor OH doesnt know what to do with me!! im hoping i wake up 2moro feeling better...maybe its just because its my due date? i have an app with the hospital 2moro to discuss induction dates.
im usually the really happy type...ALWAYS see me smiling....its just 2day thats gone wrong for some reason! i think its mainly coz ur given a 'due date' it arrives....and nothings happening!!
hope i feel better 2moro....n thanks to u girls!! :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

your prob right about the due date thing - were u early with your son?

Lets hope that tomo you feel better - we all have low days :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Okay what's EPO??? I'm doing the RLT but lost on the other?


----------



## nuttymummy

yes i was 2 weeks early with Kai!!! kind of makes it worse lol

i have no idea what EPO is?? i dont even have RLT....dont think it makes any difference....just like curry, long walks, pineaplle etc!!


----------



## Mimiso

I think EPO is Evening Primrose Oil....


----------



## nuttymummy

ahhh yes...ive heard of that before!! i forgot!!


----------



## Aunty E

Eaten nothing but hot curry for two days :haha:


----------



## Mimiso

Sorry you are feeling low Nutty, I felt like that for most parts throughout my pregnancy and my poor hubby didnt know what to do. Dont worry hun, it will pass - it's just one of those thing where you sometimes feel fed up of the aches and pains. Your due date will soon be here

Heidi - congratulations on the arrival of your LO. The picture is so lovely

Meggem - congratulations on your little one

Vici and Jai-Jai you must be excited to be full term now - congratulations

Sam-Star, was just thinking about you yesterday - hope you and Elinor are doing ok

Zoebunny - I think officially you are having a 'fattie' , what a growth spurt that is. My LO would have been a fattie if we had gone to 40 weeks. As it is she was 7lb 14 at 38weeks. My four year old had a birth weight of 9lb 12..........

Any other I've missed, hope you are all well


----------



## ZoeBunny

EPO has been known to cause your uterus to contract.. hence why many women take it to help with period pains etc as it helps shed the uterine lining. Pregnant women are supposed to steer well clear of it until after 36 weeks when it can be taken to help with labour (helps soften the cervix), although like RLT and pineapple its effectiveness has never really been proven.

Some women just take the tablets orally and some insert them vaginally...


----------



## nuttymummy

how bout inserting a whole pineapple vaginally....would that work?? :rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

OUCH!!! :rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

To be honest... nothing really works :grr:
Baby will come when s/he is ready

:hissy: the waiting sucks though!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol tell me about it!!
the only thing that does work is induction n c section!! lol

god i hate this waiting!! im going slightly insane n actually hoping im in labour n not knowing it :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

:hug: nutty


----------



## overcomer79

Well, I have officially crossed the line of not being able to sleep at night. I am so frustrated with it and the only way I can attempt to sleep is with tylenol pm which I try not to do even though they say it is safe. I have to go in and out of work until basically I'm due so I guess on the days I go in, I need to take some before. 

My OH is getting more anxious than I am. I guess I am still thinking that something is going to go terribly wrong and after it all, we won't have him. I know that sounds awful but after wanting him for so long, I am just afraid he will be snatched away from me at the last minute and I won't have anything to show for the last nine months. 

Well, I'm going to head to work for a few hours and I hope everyone's day goes well.

Nutty-don't worry. Once you see your little girl, you won't think anything of her being past due. Just think of it as she needs a little more time. :hug: again.


----------



## Aunty E

Well, I'm sure it would do _something...._


----------



## Aunty E

overcomer79 said:


> My OH is getting more anxious than I am. I guess I am still thinking that something is going to go terribly wrong and after it all, we won't have him. I know that sounds awful but after wanting him for so long, I am just afraid he will be snatched away from me at the last minute and I won't have anything to show for the last nine months.

This is exactly how I feel - like it could all screw up at the last minute :(


----------



## nuttymummy

awww thanks overcomer!!

i hear u on not being able to sleep....and being reluctant to keep taking things. I was awake most of last night and there nothing that helps me drop off!!

the only thing i found that helped a little was a some pillow mist stuff from Avon! hope u manage to get some sleep hun...its awful being tired but wide awake at night!!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls just to let u know iam back home after an 8 hr labour with my very sweet lovly lucas all 8lbs4 of him will chach up soon


----------



## Sam_Star

:hugs: Nutty i can kind of sympathise on the bad day bit but im not due for another 3 weeks so i cant even begin to imagine how you feel there!!
Well im not sleeping either ladies its horrible because darren is the laziest b*****d alive and i still have to do EVERYTHING in the house and look after 2 kiddies!! I'm feeling so frustrated with him lately he sleeps in til gone 11 every morning and i have to get up with Dj so that means carrying a 1 year old down the stairs with SPD - ouch!!
Then he will wake up with his attitude and find something to pick about (for example the dishes aren't washed) THEN HE WILL PARK HIS A**E ON THE SOFA WITH HIS 360 and completely ignore me when i am talking to him!!
This morning went just like that and then i made the mistake of asking him if he would watch the boys so that i could catch an hours sleep before bingo tonight (my one and only break!!) the cheeky so and so actually said if your too tired to go to bingo tonight thats not my problem dont go!! 
I just feel so used :sad2:


----------



## nuttymummy

OMG CONGRATS!!!!

well done!!!! looking forward to piccies n a birth story!! take care hun! xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Congrats TMR!!!!! Cant wait to see pics!! x


----------



## nuttymummy

awww sam..id say enough is enough and unplug the xbox n hide it :rofl:
i could never do what u do...carrying ur child, heavily pregnant...nevermind having SPD ASWELL!!!

i honestly dont know what to say!! i can imagine talking it out with him would only cause arguements??


----------



## Sam_Star

Yeah it would he just shouts and i get upset i just cant see how we'll cope with Elinor in hospital and him not getting up and being so selfish :cry: 
God im so emotional!!!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Well done TMR! I want piccies and a birth story please :)

Sam, your OH sounds like he's being a prize tw*t. I assume he has some redeeming qualities? If not, sell the xbox and use the money to change the locks.


----------



## nuttymummy

sam u have every right to be emotional....what makes him think he can get away with it.....id give him an ultimatum...it might shake him up abit....if it doesnt...then his heart obviously isnt in it.
:hugs: chick.....hes being so selfish!


----------



## ZoeBunny

tmr1234 said:


> hiya girls just to let u know iam back home after an 8 hr labour with my very sweet lovly lucas all 8lbs4 of him will chach up soon

WOW!! :cloud9: Well done you!!! That was quick.. :happydance:
So pleased for you honey xxxx


----------



## Sam_Star

I know he got like this when Dj was nearly due and snapped out of it the minute he was born and got back to his lovely self but i feel so angry with him because i had real reservations about having another baby with the way he gets and my SPD AND Dj to look after and he promised me that this time he would pull his finger out of his arse and he hasn't :cry:
I'm going to shut up now girlies i dont want to bring the thread down with my probs lol! x x x x x x x Thank you so much though x x x x


----------



## ZoeBunny

Awww Sam :hugs: Sorry he's being a complete [email protected] hang in there hun xx


----------



## nuttymummy

aww sam dont be daft...ive had my moan today too!

if u think hes going to snap out of it when shes born then thats better....but if he doesnt change i would deffo give an ultimatum! remind him what he said last time n see what he says...just tell him you would like more help coz u havnt got long to go!! xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

yay, TMR, well done! nice and fast, lucky!! cannot wait to see pics of the little chap :D

am sorry you're having a hard time, Sam, and please don't fret about posting here, we all have days when we need to vent, I definitely have. :hug:

OC and Aunty E, I feel the same. It's still scary, even this close to the end.

as for mw appointments - last time I saw my regular mw at 38 weeks, she said she wanted me to have weekly appointments from now on (because of my being anxious), even though they are normally 38 weeks, 40 and 41. So I had my extra one yesterday, which was with a different mw as I knew it would be, and she thought I was 39+4 for some reason, maybe going on my very original dated-from-my-last-period-date of Aug 7th, which I knew was not right because I know when I ovulated, and it was adjusted when I had my 12 week scan, first before I had the actual scan when I told the man my cycle length was normally 32 days and then confirmed by the size of the baby. So she thought this appt yesterday was my 40 week one, when it wasn't, and didn't ask me to make another for next week, but because my regular mw had said to make one, I did anyway. If I hadn't, that would have been it unless I was overdue by 1 week, when the hospital appt is already made for the 18th.

I've just been to Whitstable with my parents, just for a run out in the car, and had 2 portions of the best chips I've had in ages... am stuffed full. and we're out tonight for dinner with OH's mum and her boyfriend.

and... something has happened which is weirding me out... my OH has just (ie today) found out he has a half brother who has the same name as we were planning to give our son (Adam). The surname would also be the same only OH changed his to his step-dad's name years ago. I feel odd about calling our baby Adam now. And sad. It was OUR name... and I know we can still call him whatever we like, it just feels a bit weird. (it is a v long story but basically OH has not seen his biological dad in 23 years, he's (OH) recently tried to get in touch and has finally spoken to him today, and they are going to meet next week. he knew he had one half brother because they met when this brother was a toddler but he didn't know there is another brother and a half sister as well.)

anyway. I don't know. my favourite name feels somehow tainted now... is that stupid of me?


----------



## nuttymummy

no its not stupid....i can see hwere ur coming from, but i wouldnt say it was tainted. My OH is called Adam...and hes such a sweetie!!
at the end of the day a name is a name and if u like it, u should stick with it no matter what other people think, afterall a name doesnt make someones personality.
hope u sort ur dilemma!! i like the name adam!! but i am of course biased!! lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

:shock: wow!!! TMR that was super quick - congrats :dance: I hope my labour is as quick as yours!! how exciting I cant wait to see pics etc well done :D

Sam - that is bang out of order of Darren :grr: why I oughtta!!! Think Nutty has it spot on - see of things improve and tell him what he said last time and if after Elinor os here give him an ultimatum!!

MJ - i dont think it is stupid or weird to feel the way you do and i totally understand, but I also like the name Adam and you decided upon this name, so it doesnt matter or taint it that OH's 1/2 bro is also called Adam - if you still love it go for it, lots of ppl are called Adam........dont let someone else depict what you want to call your baby!!


----------



## Pippin

* TMR congratulations I want a labour like yours *

Well I'm proud of my little boy just had to share with you. Saw midwife today and she said he's quite far down already and turned the right way, she asked me if I had my show yet and she seemed like it wouldn't be long. He has his bottom sticking out and he's got his little feet tucked up towards my back and he doesn't feel big so she doesn't want to induce. I kinda don't want to wait for him (nervous as Dad and Uncle were both over 10lbs) but she's convinced me to wait till he wants to show himself so I shall. She said we'll keep a close eye on us both and not to worry about anything. Down side is I have missed my bloods, I knew it!!!! Stupid other midwife said they'd been done at the glucose test and they hadn't or at least they should have been done again so have to get them rushed through tomorrow.

Wow *MJ* your OH found out he had a half brother. Bet that was a bit of a shock!!! :shock: how'd he take it??? As for the name see how you feel in a few days you might feel different.

*Sam* your allowed honey :hugs: moan all you like.


----------



## Pippin

Oh and achey lady bits are fine she said, also seems like a good sign he's dropping down :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

ZoeBunny said:


> EPO has been known to cause your uterus to contract.. hence why many women take it to help with period pains etc as it helps shed the uterine lining. Pregnant women are supposed to steer well clear of it until after 36 weeks when it can be taken to help with labour (helps soften the cervix), although like RLT and pineapple its effectiveness has never really been proven.
> 
> Some women just take the tablets orally and some insert them vaginally...

AHHHHHH thanks hon, might just stick with the tea as any oily table repeats on me even when not pregnant!!! Nice :winkwink: I like the tea so no hard shame. xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks, ladies... I know Adam is a normal enough name that it'd be fine to give it to our son even though someone else in OH's family has it (it's also the name of one of my best friend's brothers), so I hope I will calm down and come to terms with this and be able to stick to our plans. :)

Pips, OH knew his biological dad had one other son, so one half-brother, but this week he's found out he has another half-brother and a half-sister... I don't think he's that shocked, it's been so so long since he had contact with his dad that anything could have happened. His dad also has 7 grandchildren - except he hasn't, it's 8, and soon to be 9!


----------



## Mary Jo

As for EPO up the ladyparts - I am attributing that to the cottage cheese yuck that came out of me for a few days... I think I should have popped the capsules and squeezed up the oil itself. I'm taking it by mouth now, it's too confusing to have weird shit coming out of my daisy when I am expecting to see something of a pluggy nature!!

And yay for a correctly positioned baby, Pips! Mine is head down but his back isn't running down my tummy, it's to the right hand side. Hopefully he'll wriggle into the right place SOOOOOOOON. :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Pips that is great news!!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys qwik birh stry why hes asleep

felt really good all day yesterday no pains loads of energy. 10pm got a full feeling went to bed as soon as lay down got pains at 2am they was coming every 45sec got to hopital was 3cm tens are crap throw min across the room. she seid she would come back in a few hrs 30min later was screming for any drugs looked i was 5cm went down to LW at 6:30 on gas and air dacning around got to 10 ish cm about 7ish but a bit of cevix wouldnt bug and waters wouldnt burst m/w burts waters at 9am and pushed cervix aside throw the gas and air at oh at 9am pushed him out and on to me at 9:19am with no drungs and not a scrach on me feeling really good Lucas feeding well with best got to go back tomorrw for baby cheeck up


----------



## Shiv

Congrats TMR - that sounds like a quick labour! I hope it was as easy as it sounds and I can't wait to see photos!

Nutty - chin up it won't be much longer!:hugs:

Sam star - I hope your OH bucks his ideas up! I would be very tempted to stop doing anything that benefits him - when you cook, do it for yourself and your child, but not him. Don't do any of his washing etc etc . but then I am cow!

MJ - If you love the name - don't let anyone else affect your choice!

erm who else?!?!? Pippin - glad your LO is in a good position :thumbup:

Shadow I see from facebook you are feeling a bit brighter - great news! Can't wait to see photos on Vincent:happydance:

I am sure I have missed a lot of people out - so :hugs: to all those wanting to get their babies out, or who are feeling achy or down! It won't be long now until we all have our babies and the real hard work starts!!

As for me - have been spending as much time at the swimming pool as possible as I have been really achy and the feelign weightless is SO nice in the water!

I have also been baking - victoria sponge!

I have my growth scan tomorrow so I will finally get to have a better idea of whether I am carrying a sumo wrestler or a fly weight!!

Think I am going to upload a bump picture - see if my belly has changed at all!

:hugs: to all the lovely August Mummies!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:happydance: Congrats on all the full term ladies :D :happydance:

Nutty: Happy Due Date love! :cloud9:

Zoe: That is great news, baby is plumping up. :thumbup:

Overcomer: That is the WORST part about being pregnant. Lack of sleep. Just try to take a warm bath, drink some warm tea and TRY to relax. :hugs:

TMR- CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Sam: :hugs: I am sorry honey. You do not deserve that.

MJ: Its not stupid to feel that way honey. If you like the name, stick with it. No matter what :D

Pip: GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Shiv- Cant wait to see bump pictures! :D


----------



## Vici

Hi ladies, i've had a nice day, loving my hair and my hairdresser (who is a friend) did it for me for free :D

Nutty - sorry its all starting to get you down. Even if you've not got an app with your MW can you not call her? That is what they are there for :hugs: :rofl: at the pineapple, not sure that ones even worth a try :rofl:

Zoe - does sound like a growth spurt :D My MW gave up writing measurements last week or the week before. She just writes "term" now :rofl:

Mimiso - how you getting on hun? Hope all is well :D

OC - sorry to hear you're not sleeping, I know how rubbish that is. Will not be helping your hormones either. Big :hugs: from me xxx

TMR - wow, thats fab hun, and so quick. Hope all is well with you both. Mahoosive congratulations xxx I def want your birth :D

Sam - sorry to hear your OH is so crap. I dont really have any advice i'm afraid but :hugs: xxx

MJ - sorry to hear about your name :( I obviously don't know the ins and outs but i think i'd feel abit weird too :( Not sure how to go about that one really but i do think nutty is right that a name doesn't make a person so he will still be your Adam! :hugs:

Pip - glad your app went well hun and WOO HOO for your LO. Aren't our babies clever getting themselves all ready for us :D

Shiv - glad you're OK hun. Good luck at your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Vici

O and OMFGG!! I feet are absolutley humungous today :( Like in stupidly massive!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha I miss that feeling Vic :p Glad you are liking the hair! :D Feels good when you feel good about yourself ;)


----------



## LucieLee

Hey everyone. I'm Lucie and we're expecting a baby boy who is due on the 5th August xx


----------



## FairySam

tmr1234 said:


> hiya girls just to let u know iam back home after an 8 hr labour with my very sweet lovly lucas all 8lbs4 of him will chach up soon

FLIPPING HECK TMR!!! That's some quick labouring! Well done you! Glad it all went so well!

:wohoo:

:hugs: for sam_star and nutty... sorry you ladies are a bit down today. Sam your fella sounds like he needs a boot up the botty to me! What a monkey! Let's hope he sorts himself out ASAP!

Yikes MJ thats was a bit of a bombshell for your OH! But I think you'll calm down a bit in a few days and still go with Adam. My DH is also called Adam, and I think it's a lovely name! (he'd disagree mind you!)

Vici - My feet are also HUMONGOUS today! Esp my right foot?! Normally my left is much bigger buy righty has well and truly over taken today!!!

Welcome Lucie! Wow due tomorrow - hope something happens for you soon!!!

I've had a quiet/lazy day today! Me and DH have been working on his film catalogue! He has hundreds of films and he wanted to catalogue them all so I've been helping him make Excel spreadsheets for them all!!! Then after spending many hours on it (not just today!) we got fed up and have been watching series 2 of The Street on DVD! 

DH is just finishing up a chilli and rice for our tea! Hopefully this will be the one to dislodge LO!!! If not maybe I'lll have to try inserting that full pineapple...!!! One question though - should I remove the green spikey top first...???!!! :rofl: :haha:

Sam x


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:cloud9:

I finally have a few moments while my sister is upstairs with Caylee to update you lovely ladies.

I went in at 6:00 am Friday the 31st. They started my Pitocin drip at 12 at 6:30 am. Every half hour they would up it another 12. Since I got the drip, I couldnt eat. I was so flippin hungry, I did have toast around 7 but mostly water and hospital ice until I called my mom & sister at 8:30 am and told them to bring me an apple fritter haha. The contractions started around 10:00 am and I took a jet bath which helped a little. The doctor came in at 12:30 and broke my water which took him awhile because my uterus was tilted :shrug:. It hurt so bad.But I got the lovely gush of fluid and blood and he left me there to have the worst pain of my life haha. At noon I was dilated to 3, which I had been since my 37 week appt. :(

So after he broke my water, me and my OH got up and walked around the hospital, made it one lap and fluid leaked through my pants and all over the floor :blush: I got ashamed because I looked like I p'd all over the floor and myself, so I went back and laid down. By 2:00 pm my contractions were in high gear. I took ANOTHER jet bath to try to relieve the pain, didn't help at all. So I thought okay...I am going to try to have a BM...no way am I pooping on this table haha. Contractions + BM = HELL. haha I had my mom holding my hand and I was in tears trying to poop. All in all it worked haha.
I called my nurse around 3:00 and told her I wanted drugs, and I wanted them quick. She gave me *Demerol* into my IV. That dumb drug...didnt do anything haha. It seriously made me go cross eyed and speak slow. It took no pain away, so while I felt like death and was stuck with crossed eyes, I pushed the call button and said "Please...help me".

So 10 minutes later they came up with the *Intrathecal* Ok, getting it stung a bit, but didn't hurt....BUT the itching side effect was hell. My whole body felt like I rolled around in itch weed! That by the way lasted 29 hours. So even after I had her my whole body itched like hell. :cry: I LOVED it. I got some sleep and had no pain.....for 4 hours. So about 7:30 pm the pain came back, in full gear. The drug wore off and they had me walking again, which was really hard. I was still only dilated to 3. They were planning on a C-Section and getting all the information to my doctor when at 8:00 he checked me again and I was at an 8 1/2-9 CM!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I was so pleased. So they had me lay down because her heart rate kept dropping down to 60 bpm!!!!!!! Which is when they found out the cord was around her neck. :nope: So I had to have Oxygen and at 9:00 pm they said I was ready to push :thumbup:

So I had My mom holding one leg, OH on the other and sister taking pictures haha. I pushed and oh man...ouch. I kept quite though, which I did for my whole labor, I breathed a lot and didn't moan or groan out loud. But once the "RING OF FIRE" I will call it, when her head crowned..I let out one loud "UGH" and I guess I pushed better when I yelled, the nurse looked at me and said "relax, don't yell, it takes energy" and my doctor looked up at me and said "I dont give a shit what anyone told you Heidi, YELL!" to which I screamed at my loudest level "GET HER THE F*CK OUT OF ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and my doctor screamed back "I CANT HEAR YOU HEIDI!!!!!!!"...A few more pushes and she was out! The most OUTRAGEOUS pain I have ever felt in my life......when she was crowing and her head came out, I cant even begin to explain it..but once she was out...no pain at all.. I just held her and forgot everything haha.

She was 7 pounds, 7 oz. 20 inch long. She was PERFECT :kiss:
She sleeps through the nights, we wake her up to feed her every 3 hours, I am breast feeding and I LOVE IT. :cloud9: Did not think I would but, I just adore it. She only cries when we change her. She is a good baby. (WITH LOTS OF HAIR)

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs133.snc1/5690_1092786401314_1276140057_30250244_122222_n.jpg
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs133.snc1/5690_1092786521317_1276140057_30250247_2218326_n.jpg
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs133.snc1/5690_1092786441315_1276140057_30250245_6563098_n.jpg
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs153.snc1/5690_1092786281311_1276140057_30250241_4783867_n.jpg


----------



## Vici

Awww Heidi she is just gorgeous, especially that last pic. Nice to know that the pain does go :rofl:

Sam - i know, my right one is far worse!! I've just taken a pic so i'll upload it soon :D I think MJ meant with the spikey bit on :rofl:

Welcome Lucie :)


----------



## Vici

Me at full term today :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9758.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9757.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9756.jpg

And my new tshirt but its a bit blurry!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9771.jpg


----------



## Vici

And my poor foot!! Not a very good picture tho sorry :(

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9763.jpg


----------



## nuttymummy

free hair cut vici!!! good times.....sore swollen feet...bad times!! hope they get better...it feels so weird when u try to wriggle ur toes!! lovely bump pics too n i love ur t-shirt!!

Heidi OMG she has LOTS of hair...absolutely gorgeous!! IKWYM about the ring of fire....that was the worst bit for me too and the only time i made a little noise!! i just did a little grunt as i pushed him out lol. but yeah...all pain disapears completely the second its out!! congrats!! xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow Heidi!!! What a detailed birth story thank you sooo much I love the detail :cloud9: sounds scary about the crowning; but glad that the pain goes, and I am pleased your enjoying BF :D I feel like I wont like it so it is nice that you thought the same and you do :dance:
Caylee is soooo beautiful and yes lots of hair :D adorable!! well done very proud of you :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh love the bump pics Vici - I will post mine later too or tomorrow (when I get my camera uploaded)


----------



## HeidiLSparks

thank you girls :)

love the bump hon


----------



## Pippin

*Vici* love the bump pictures, your bump looks much like my bump :happydance: :wohoo: it's great knowing we're full term now and even better knowing he's on his way down. I'm too feeling very full and fat today, more uncomfortable by the day and very period painy.

*Heidi* fab birth story honey but I'm not looking forward to the ring of fire, although I can see it coming. So glad my hospital allows us to eat though, I have dried fruit and snack bars all ready in my bag and they have conveniently put a costa coffee next to the delivery suite :winkwink:

*Shiv* can I have some cake please :winkwink:?

*Jai_Jai* I'm also a bit worried about BF and Heidi you've given both of us hope I think. I had the 'talk' today from the midwife and I just can't see me doing it in my head, I just hope I get it.

I also need your opinion, are we mad? :shrug: I've just booked a swanky night away with DH next weekend for our anniversary, we've been married 3 years. I'll be 38 weeks. It's only an hour away from our house so I thought as long as I take my notes and our hospital bags we should be okay shouldn't we??? Just having a little panic and need some reassurance.


----------



## xarxa

pip- you should be fine. I would go. grats and enjoy!

heidi- nice birth story, the pictures look so great, she's gorgeous

vici - your bump looks great.

I went out to buy primroseoil today, hoping for some action now! I feel just a tiny bit crazy.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks xarxa, if my waters go at least it'll be a good story to tell the kids :rofl: So your giving the old EPO a go, let me know how it goes, might try it on the next one.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Pips - it sounds lovely and a really good idea! I think you should defo go and enjoy yurself, it will be wonderful and there will be nothing to worry about!! :hugs:

Xarxa - you and me both with the evening primrose oil :D lets hope it soothes things :D


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Jai_Jai. I am looking forward to it very much. I don't know about you guys, I love my home but the same walls are now starting to drive me crazy. I need a break and something else housing me for a night which looks and feels different. A country estate hotel in Bucks should do the trick :rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Great birth story Heidi, she really is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: and all that hair!! Bless her... LOVE the new avatar pic too - you too look perfect together :thumbup:

WOW TMR!! What a quick birth :shock:.. and you sound like you've almost recovered already, unbelievable. Can't wait to see pics :happydance:

Vici - great bump hun (very similar to mine) and I am loving your little hobbit foot. I can totally sympathise with you on that front, I look like I have elephant ankles today :dohh:


----------



## overcomer79

Yea vici, my feet look like that. Worst yet, they are painful so that doesn't help any!

Congrats tmr!!!


----------



## jelr

Hi girls

Caroline: Thanks for the good wishes, hope your appointment tomorrow goes well.

Rubyrose: Yep Lo was still head down thank god. Know what you mean about the sleeping - I was so tired I went to bed at 10.00 and its now 12.30 and I still cant get comfy so I got back up, LO is headbutting my bladder so bad tonight.

U8myplaydough: Hope LO is coming for you.

Vici: Happy full term :happydance: and so delighted you got some sleep honey as I know you haven't manage much in a while. Glad the hair went well though. Love the bump pic and your feet are like my feets twins ha ha - its horrible aint it.

Jai Jai: Happy full term to you too :happydance: - I take 1000mg a day of the EPO. - Definitely sounds like LO has engaged more.

Booth: Best of luck with the scan.

Pippin: So glad your appointment went so well and delighted to hear that LO is moving down. I think go and enjoy it as you wont have time for swanky nights away when LO arrives, so make the most of it girl and enjoy.

xarxa: I actually heard that about the moon for the first time today from my MIL, fingers crossed eh?

Nutty: Happy due date, - so sorry to hear you are feeling so bad, :hugs: it does sound like a little pre-natal depression to me or as you said you may just feel like this cause its your due date and you dont have LO. Fingers crossed tomorrow will be a better day and best of luck in the hospital tomorrow.

Mary Jo: I'm with you on LO moving down, consultant reckons I'm still not engaged either.

ZoeBunny: You will be fine, bet LO is only having its last growth spurt and will slow down now.

Aunty E: How is the hot curry going?? I would be stuck to the loo after it ha ha.

Mimiso: Wow nearly a 10 lb - fair play to you.

Overcomer: I know what you mean about being afraid - we were trying for quiet a while too and I still have to pinch myself that its not all a dream and that we really are having a baby.

TMR: OMG Congrats that is brill news, Hope you and Lucas are well and looking forward to the pics. :wohoo: Thanks for the birth story too. 

Samstar: :hugs: to you - Sorry to hear that OH is giving you such a hard time, it doesn't sound like any fun at all. Hopefully he will snap out of it when Elinor is born or I would also give him an ultimatium like the girls said. You are worth so much more honey.

MJ: So sorry to hear about the name - your not weird though, I reckon I would feel the same. Maybe after you get over the shock though you wont mind as much as you have had Adam in your head for so long now and I know you really like it, so stick with it if you still want to.

Heidi: Good to see you and hear your birth story, you have scared the life out of me with the ring of fire though LMAO - Caylee is so gorgeous and that head of hair is just adorable.

Lucielee: Welcome to our little club.

FairySam: LMAO at the full pinapple with the spiky bit ouchhhhh.

AFM: Had my consultants appointment today and all went well, nothing to report really except urine was clear of glucose this time so that was good and LO was still head down thank god as they tend to keep you in if LO is transverse at this late stage in my hospital, but unfortunately baby has not engaged but she did say that it may not happen until labour, she also explained that they allow you to go over by 12 days so it could be still another 4 weeks for me. Fingers crossed it wont be.

Well its now 1.15 so am gonna go back to bed and try and get some sleep again. - you would think I would sleep standing up seeing as I only managed 2 hours last night after.


----------



## Kimberly28

Good evening ladies. Could any of you please read my thread that I posted in the main 3rd tri forum? :blush: This is all doing my head in and I'm not sure what to think. :shrug: I wanna get excited but I am afraid to for fear that the dr is going to say the opposite tomorrow and I'll look and sound like a nut job. :wacko: :shrug: If any of you have any thoughts or opinions on it, I'd be very appreciative. :flower: :hugs: Thanks so much ahead of time!! :flow:


----------



## m_t_rose

I think I might be in early labour. I have been having contractions every 4.5-5.5 minutes lasting about 30 seconds long and some pressure in my bum. Also when I went to the bathroom last when I wiped it was slightly pink. Hopefully this is it. We did :sex: right before bed so that might be whats causing everything. And the contractions aren't really painful yet. SO I guess I will just have to wait and see


----------



## Mary Jo

this baby really needs to come soon because I can't take many more nights like last night. SPD pain has amped up again, times 1,000. I didn't think it could get worse. it's only terrible when moving in/from a lying/sitting position; walking is not painless but it's totally bearable, stair climbing isn't a bother, but getting out of bed, turning in bed... I'm about at my limit.

just wish I knew if I have one day left or 16. :cry:


----------



## ZoeBunny

OOO exciting MTRose... sounds like it to me hun :happydance:
Have you called your Doc/hospital? x


----------



## ZoeBunny

Mary Jo said:


> this baby really needs to come soon because I can't take many more nights like last night. SPD pain has amped up again, times 1,000. I didn't think it could get worse. it's only terrible when moving in/from a lying/sitting position; walking is not painless but it's totally bearable, stair climbing isn't a bother, but getting out of bed, turning in bed... I'm about at my limit.
> 
> just wish I knew if I have one day left or 16. :cry:

I know how you feel hun... I only got 2 hours last night, and that was in 20 minute bursts only. Was in tears the rest of the time. SPD is hell!! :cry:

:hugs: x


----------



## Vici

Morning gals, think i spoke too soon on the sleep front, last night was terrible again. I'm at home till 5pm today so think i'm gonna clean up and then chill out. That way I may fall asleep on the sofa :)

Nutty - i know, moving my toes at the end of the day becomes almost impossible :rofl:

Pippin - i think its a great idea to have a night away, just what the doctor ordered :D

Shiv and Jai - looking forward to seeing your bump pics :D

jelr - thanks hun, nice to know i'm not alone altho i wouldn't wish it on anyone :) Are you a nightowl? You always seem to be on late :D

mt rose - ooo, how exciting, hope this is it for you. Good luck hunni :D

MJ - i am with you on that! My SPD has never really been bad but the turning/moving in bed is when I have always felt my pain! Big :hugs: hun xx


----------



## Vici

Well ladies, it seems i've been hit with the dreaded piles :cry: Have any of you got them? Am i safe to use Anusol cream?


----------



## Boothh

just a quick update cus im having a real bad day (pm if your really interested )
went to scan yesterday and everything is fine gone to see everything i thought it would be more difficult to see but it was really good, 
they said his legs are in a real real awkward position and he's stuck behind anterior placenta so thats why im not feeling him, but hes growing fine and he's perfect so im not to worry. 
i have midwife appointment today think its my last one unless i go overdue!!


----------



## FairySam

Vici said:


> And my poor foot!! Not a very good picture tho sorry :(
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9763.jpg

That could be a pic of my foot!!! Not comfy at all is it?! Feels like the skin will split open when you walk!

I have to say they've gone down loads over night though, so I'm pleased about that! Still a bit swollen and I'm sure they'll balloon up again throughout the day but I'm nearly 9 months up the duff so what else can you expect hey?! At least it meant I got a nice foot rub from DH!!!:haha:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks *jelr* I plan on enjoying it and they have a swimming pool so I can't wait to have a bit of a swim, let's hope my costume stretches :rofl:

*Kim* I've replied to your other thread hon :hugs:

*M_T_Rose* ohhhhhh good luck hope this is it :yipee: Quick labour :dust:

*MJ and Zoe* sorry about your SPD, arses!!!!! Can't offer any help but lots of :hug: coming your way. Are there any pain killers you can take?

*Vici* sorry as well you slept badly. It really is getting to that time isn't it. Apparently I snored for England last night but DH is sweet about it and said as long as I'm sleeping a bit he can't complain. I haven't got piles but ask your chemist or look on line, they can tell you.

*Bothh* sorry you are having a bad day feel free to rant but sooooo glad your scan went well. Sounds like you saw more than me at 34 weeks, I was so disappointed I didn't see anything really just some squishy organs. I wanted to see little feet and hands but couldn't.

*Sam and Vici* try ice cold foot bath and keep them elevated, works wonders for me and mine haven't swollen much at all.


----------



## Boothh

you know it was so good i really didnt expect it she showed us his face (he has a big nose ) we could see him sucking his thumb, she showed me were his feet were which i already knew cus i feel them ha, 
his stomach was full and his bladdder, and his heart, she showed us were his head was positioned in my pelvis, 
i even saw his mouth opening and closing and him flexing his fingers, 
she showed us his testicles too all squashed up though cus of how his legs were, 
haha, i was so surprised, 

this rant is seriously jeremy kyle haha i dont want to bore anyone with it :p


----------



## Pippin

Boothh said:


> you know it was so good i really didnt expect it she showed us his face (he has a big nose ) we could see him sucking his thumb, she showed me were his feet were which i already knew cus i feel them ha,
> his stomach was full and his bladdder, and his heart, she showed us were his head was positioned in my pelvis,
> i even saw his mouth opening and closing and him flexing his fingers,
> she showed us his testicles too all squashed up though cus of how his legs were,
> haha, i was so surprised,
> 
> this rant is seriously jeremy kyle haha i dont want to bore anyone with it :p

Awww I feel like we were in and out with 5 minutes and saw nothing. I so wanted a picture of his feet but they won't photograph after 25 weeks. So glad one of us saw something.

Go on rant you know you want to :winkwink:......... you won't bore us!


----------



## FairySam

Thanks Pippin I shall give that ice bath a try! Elevating them yesterday did bugger all! It was only after DH rubbed them and like draied the fluid up and anyway from my toes did I 
get any relief! And if looked funny cos he'd drained my toes but only as far as the middle of my foot, so I had a big sticky up bit on my foot! Attractive!!!

And you do right with your weekend away! I'm sure it'll be fine only being an hour away! On the other hand I could be the crazy one... I am still planning on going to this wedding over 3 hours drive away in Norfolk on Friday which is the day before I am due!! Eek!

Speaking of which I must finish making my fascinator...!!!


----------



## Pippin

FairySam said:


> Thanks Pippin I shall give that ice bath a try! Elevating them yesterday did bugger all! It was only after DH rubbed them and like draied the fluid up and anyway from my toes did I
> get any relief! And if looked funny cos he'd drained my toes but only as far as the middle of my foot, so I had a big sticky up bit on my foot! Attractive!!!
> 
> And you do right with your weekend away! I'm sure it'll be fine only being an hour away! On the other hand I could be the crazy one... I am still planning on going to this wedding over 3 hours drive away in Norfolk on Friday which is the day before I am due!! Eek!
> 
> Speaking of which I must finish making my fascinator...!!!

Make sure your feet are above your hips. I found my birthing ball (which is massive :rofl:) is higher than our settees and this helped yesterday. I did catch it early though so maybe that is it. You'll have to get your DH to do it every night :winkwink: we're allowed to demand a few things I feel :haha:

Ohh 3 hours away, very brave but totally see why you want to go. I figured that if we went into labour we're not going to be one of these lucky 2 hour women it'll be more like 24 hours. Plenty of time to get back and do a bit of breathing at home before we go in. It'll be just my luck my waters will go in the posh hotel which is fine as then it won't be long :rofl: I can deal with the embarrassment for an early birth!!!

Make sure you show us your final fascinator, I love all things arty (being an art teacher!)


----------



## Boothh

well i recieved a message last night from my friend whos recently had a baby (he's three weeks)
well she sent me a message saying her and her OH had split up and when they were arguing he mentioned something about when they came to visit me when i was living in wales last year,
in other words he's tried to make out something happened between me and him, 
it didnt in the slightest and im really angry ive been brought into this when im about to give birth, i really dont need extra drama,
she said to me she doesnt want to fall out with me and it doesnt matter anymore she just wants to know because hes tryna take the baby or something :S

i really dont want to get involved in this i wouldnt anyway but i have alot to deal with as it is at the moment, im so upset ive been accused of this, i spoke to OH and he knows its a load of shit but i dont know, most of our friends are mutual and i know its gunna cause aload of friction and i really cant be bothered and dont want it, 

i dont want to have to keep defending myself over something i would never even think of doing, 
i feel bad for her and i dont want us to fall out but i know its gunna be in her mind all the time now, grrr, :dohh: :( :(


----------



## Aunty E

Hot curries not really working :? Normally I'd be glued to the loo, but actually everything is working unusually well in that department. sigh. Imogen went nuts for all of yesterday, swishing from side to side (how she has room, I don't know) and kicking like crazy. 

I had my hair cut, not too short, but all of the rubbish bits off, and feel so much more human with good hair. Although on the way home, some wretched woman decided to comment on the size of my bump. She said I was having a nice big baby. 

I AM SMALL FOR DATES. SHE IS NOT A BIG BABY. I DO NOT HAVE A BIG BUMP. :nope:

My one consolation - she looked pregnant, but obviously wasn't.

I feel the swollen foot pain, as I've had elephant feet for weeks now. I use the footspa with iced water in, bliss and it does help. For special occasions, sleep with your feet on two pillows and then put support stockings/tights on before getting up the next morning - keeps ankles slightly less elephantine.


----------



## Pippin

*Bothh* :shock: see what you mean now and it's not something that you need right now hon!!!! Perfectly worth a moan/rant about!!! I can't believe he said that, you just need to say to her that you didn't, it's the truth, and she just has to accept it as you frankly have bigger things to deal with right now. If she doesn't believe you there really isn't much you can do hon. Poor lady on one hand but she should know you don't need it either. Be frank and say you'll support her when you can but you can't keep reassuring her. As long as your OH believes you then really that is all that matters. reassure him and try to keep yourself focused on you :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Aunty E said:


> Hot curries not really working :? Normally I'd be glued to the loo, but actually everything is working unusually well in that department. sigh. Imogen went nuts for all of yesterday, swishing from side to side (how she has room, I don't know) and kicking like crazy.
> 
> I had my hair cut, not too short, but all of the rubbish bits off, and feel so much more human with good hair. Although on the way home, some wretched woman decided to comment on the size of my bump. She said I was having a nice big baby.
> 
> I AM SMALL FOR DATES. SHE IS NOT A BIG BABY. I DO NOT HAVE A BIG BUMP. :nope:
> 
> My one consolation - she looked pregnant, but obviously wasn't.
> 
> I feel the swollen foot pain, as I've had elephant feet for weeks now. I use the footspa with iced water in, bliss and it does help. For special occasions, sleep with your feet on two pillows and then put support stockings/tights on before getting up the next morning - keeps ankles slightly less elephantine.

Awww nasty lady just ignore, she's probably very jealous that she isn't going to have a gorgeous baby in her arms in the next few weeks. 

Good tip about feet, wonder if losish flight socks work as well, hmmmm


----------



## Boothh

im just so mad iv been brought into it though, and i cant understand why he would say that cus it really is a load of shit, iv asked her exactly what he said though so im waiting for a reply, i really dont want an argument though, i dont want extra stress being put on me and OH either :(


----------



## Pippin

Right I have to go and get bloods taken now as one of my midwifes told me I didn't need it before :dohh: can't complain it's the only mess up they have made (so far). I just hope they come back before I give birth. Wooops!


----------



## Pippin

Boothh said:


> im just so mad iv been brought into it though, and i cant understand why he would say that cus it really is a load of shit, iv asked her exactly what he said though so im waiting for a reply, i really dont want an argument though, i dont want extra stress being put on me and OH either :(

You are bound to be mad honey, he sounds like a right shit stirrer and obviously is jealous of the relationship you have with your OH. Once she has told you try not to string it out for yourself more than anything. Tell her the truth, say you're sorry for the hurt is is giving her and try to move on. Don't get yourself worked up this close to the birth :hugs: You and bubs are priority now not this nasty little man!!!!


----------



## Aunty E

no more bloods for me :) although I got a letter from my GP inviting me in to have a fasting blood sugar test. I've had THREE of those in my pregnancy, and my blood sugar results are fabulous, I'm not having one now, just because they think I'm at risk of diabetes. Silly doctors. Apparently nobody spotted the whole 'PREGNANT' thing on my notes :dohh:


----------



## rubyrose

Aunty E - I hate people commenting on my bump :growlmad: so i understand you getting annoyed, you should of said, "and how far along are you?" Ha! 

Jelr - Ahh the head on the bladder is the worse... it literally feels like im gonna pee myself if i dont get up then and there and go to the loo! :blush:

MT rose - good luck honey, i hope this is it for youxx

MaryJo - big hugs to you. :hugs: I dont even have SPD but am in pain with my hips and pelvis so god knows how bad it is for you.

Vici - been quite lucky to avoid piles so far but my friend had them recently so know how much they suck so heres a big :hugs: for you. Our doc just reccommended not sitting for too long periods (not easy when your preggers!) so maybe lots of lying on your side!

Heidi - Well done!! You did so well and your baby girl is absolutely beautiful, thanks for the birth story i do like a good well describe one teehee! :thumbup:

TMR - Congrats!! I hope my birth is like that lol! x

God i think i missed a few people out im in a right dozy cow mood today!! As with many others, not been getting much sleep, pelvis feels like its gonna snap in half it aches so much and baby has managed to get his elbow in my side so iget helpful pokes in the middle of the night, his actually given me a slight lift off the bed his poked so hard once! :wacko:

Hope everyone is well and not losing too much sleep! Mindyou, its a good trial run!! haha xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Vici - I was hit with piles a couple wks ago! I used anosol and they cleared up FX not back yet :D hope they go soon :hugs: not nice!!

I cant upload bump pics :hissy: i norm email them and save them again :grr: annoying but thats what i do cos i dont know how to make them smaller on my pc and since they changed the auto format thing on here they wont let me upload :hissy:

sorry those suffering with SPD - i hear ya on the pain its excruitating huh? :(

boothh - that is so random I agree with Pips though thats the only thing you can do!

good luck pips xx


----------



## jelr

Hi girls

Well I managed to get a few hours sleep after last night but am still wrecked today though.

Kimberly: I replied to your other post but I wasn't of any help I'm afraid.

MTRose: Best of luck and hope it is the start of something.

MJ & ZoeBunny: Hope you both get some sleep soon and your spd settles down some as it sounds like you are both having it bad.

Vici: No it is not nice and I have tried everything, the cold water, I elevate them every night and have even bought compression stockings from the chemist and DH has given them a rub but nothing seems to work. I found it so hard to walk in the mornings until they loosen out a bit. No I'm not usually a night owl, I just haven't been sleeping so have gotten back up the last few nights to read and pass some time. I would ask the chemist about something for the piles that is safe in pregnancy.

Booth: :hugs: to you honey - I would agree with pippin and wait until she answers you about exactly what he said, explain that this is not the case and tell her that you will be there for her at this hard time but that you really dont want to be dragged into it and that you dont need the stress as she should know already having a baby. Glad your scan went so well though.

FairySam: You will have to show us a pic of the facinator when it is done.

Pippin: You do right, go and enjoy that weekend away, the pool sounds fantastic too and hopefully you will come back romanced, rested and relaxed and ready for LO's arrival.

Aunty E: Maybe the hot curries are moving Imogen and hopefully they will make her start to move downwards ha ha. I also hate it when people comment on my bump, half the time people say I'm really tidy and the other half I am having a big baby - they can't even make up their minds.

Rubyrose: Sorry to hear you are having a hard time with pain in pelvis and LO elbowing you too. I know what you mean about feeling like you are gonna wet yourself though, DH laughs his heart out at me when I'm running for the loo these days cause I'm normally trying to waddle fast with my legs crossed lol.

Jai Jai: If you have any picture software have a root around in it as most of those programs have a compression function that makes pictures smaller.

Well I'm going to go and meet some friends for lunch and then spend the afternoon sorting photos and transfering them from the pc to the media centre. Oh the things we do to pass the time.


----------



## Shiv

Hey everyone!

I hear ya on the no sleep front - I was up and down until 4am this morning before finally falling alseep (until 5.30am!) but as Ruby said - all good practice for the months ahead I suppose!

Booth - sounds like a nightmare. I guess all you can do is tell your frined once that nothign happened and then just leave it at that. you are right that you do not need to keep going over it! 

Vici - hugs about the piles - I haven't ever had them ( I don't think!) how do you know you've got them?

I am full term today!! hooray (my ticker is a day behind cos I never updated it after my scan!) and I get to see my baby again at 2.20pm!! Wonder if it is a biggun in there?!?!?!

MT Rose - keep us updated - good luck!

I just had a slice of teh ckae I made yesterday (that is right I resisted all night and all morning today!) and it was SO yummy. I am usually crap at sponge but this is light and fluffy and yummy!!!

Pippin - have a lovely time at your swanky hotel!! It is my wedding anniversary (2 years) on 20th August - so I doubt we will be doing anything so adventurous!

I am of out for a thai meal tonight with a large group of friends - I LOVE thai food!! God all I think about is food (well that and weeing!!!) Not sure what i am gona wear. Does anyone else get bored wearing the same old clothes? I have quite a good selection of maternity clothes but it seems when it is warm weather I wear the same old stuff. It woudl be nice to feel really dressed up and glam for a change!

Jai Jai - facebook automatically resizes photos, so could you upload a bump pic to there and then copy and attach to here?!?!?

Sorry for the random post (keep remembering people to comment to!). Keep cool ladies - feet up those with elephantitus!!

Think I might have another slice of cake before I go for my scan (no wonder my baby might be big :dohh:)

Oh and has anyone heard from Cleck? not seen anythign from her for a few days - hope all is ok!


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks Jelr!! here it is
 



Attached Files:







week 8.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 5









37 wks right.jpg
File size: 82.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Shiv

lovely bump Jai Jai:thumbup:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Shiv - what time is your scan? Good luck!! mmmm cake!! yes i get bored of mat clothes - i only like one pair of trousers and they are white so get dirty really easily :hissy: i always end up in the same thing atm :( and like u i have quite a selection but now my bump has dropped and gotten wider it hangs out the bottom of my tops :rofl:
oooh dinner sounds lovely :D

:hugs2: and thanks for compliment!

Not heard from Cleck maybe she has popped? has she got a text buddy?


----------



## Aunty E

What a nice bump! I get so bored with the clothes too - one of my friends asked if I was going to miss 'working the pregnant look'. er. no. Not one little tiny bit.


----------



## Vici

OMGG - i just did a massive post and pressed the wrong button and lost it. What a div!!

Here goes again :D

I'm very pleased with myself as i have done alllll my washing and ironing :D (and believe me, there was alot!!) DF just came home and made me my lunch bless him so I am going to finish the cleaning and then have a bath! Off to bingo tonight too :D

Sam - Seems there are a few of us feet twins on here :D Mine are always a bit better in the morning but within an hour they are back up again! Seems they get a bit worse everyday!! :( Where in Norfolk are you off to? Over towards my neck of the woods :D

Pip - thanks for your advice hun. I do often sit with them in cold water at night, it doesn't help with swelling but it does make them feel more comfortable :) I normally lay on my sofa with my birthing ball on the end so my feet are reeeeally high. Its an attractive sight io tell ya :rofl: Hope the bloods all went well :)

Boothh - sorry to hear about your stresses hun :( Least your friend is being sensible about it. Try not to worry hun, the truth always comes out in the end xxx :hugs:

Aunty E - hair cuts do give a good feeling don't they? :D Ignore the lady when you were out, people say things without thinking about what they mean :hugs:

RR - thanks hun. I spoke to my MW and shes gonna get me a prescription written up for Anusol that I can collect later. She said I could get it over the counter but why pay when she can get it for me for free :D

Jai - your bump is fabulous hun :thumbup: Just a wonder, how long did your piles take to start to clear up? Mine aren't really bad and don't hurt all the time but when they do they kill. The itching drives me mad too :( but thankfully only 1 or 2 "grapes" :rofl:

jelr - i coldn't bare DF to rub my feet atm - they're so tender i think i'd kick him in the head :rofl:

Shiv - i've never had them before either :( They are norally caused by extra blood flow and straining to pass a BM. I have had no problems with being regular (in fact i'm more regular than ever) but MW said they are very common in later pregnancy! You'd know if you got them tho hun. You get pain when passing a BM or when wiping, itching and sometimes small "grape" type skin folds on your bottom. Some ;ladies get them after birth too due to all the pushing :( Good luck with your scan hun :D

I wondered about Cleck too, hope shes OK :hugs:

I don't think i'll miss the pregnant look, however I do love not having to worry if my belly looks fat :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

Wow Jenna your bump is lovely!!!
I'm also a foot twin vici :( maybe we can go into business like joey from friends :rofl:
Well ladies i'm having another bad day (not for the same reasons) i have been up all night with my clearout (ouch) and to top it all off i forgot that the health visitor was calling for Dj's 18 month check so i did no housework this morning and she turned up :( she said that she wasnt bothered by the lack of hoovering but i was so embarrassed that i nearly cried!! 
I think that elinor hasmoved down alot because im finding it hard to walk at themoment and she was 4 5th engaged on monday so im nervous now but at the same time im finding it so physically challenging that i wouldn't mind having her now!!


----------



## Boothh

bloody midwife wasnt there, so im stuck with this phone number that no one answers trying to find out if i can be fitted in at a drop in center which i have no clue were it is, 
im so annoyed, :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

I'm here girls I'm here! :hugs: Haven't popped yet unfortunately. :haha: I just spent yesterday with DH climbing sand dunes because he had the day off. Stupid idea because my hips are KILLING me today. MJ I don't have SPD so I can't even imagine but I SOOO feel for you right now as I could hardly make it up the stairs this morning. So major :hugs: your way! 

Well, now I have to sort through the girls that have popped while I was gone. :dohh: So many of us!! 

Congrats to everyone that had their LO's over the past few days. I promise I'll get to your details today! :thumbup:


----------



## m_t_rose

Well I am still here with no baby. I had contractions every 4ish minutes from 12:00am-4:00am but then they kinda wore off and I fell asleep. Today I have been getting a lot of contractions as well so I hope it is just kinda a slow start. I really hope they are not just BH because they haven't been painful but they have been quite regular.

Jai your bump is gorgeous!!!

Cleck I hope your hips start to feel better soon. Labouring with sore muscles would be no fun.


----------



## Shiv

So I'm back frommy scan and my baby is .............AVERAGE!!:happydance:

Couldn't really see much on the scan but s/he was being a wriggler and teh sonographer had trouble getting theabdominal measurement becasue the baby was practicing breahing!

I do have quite low amniotic fluid though - my AFI is 8 (which is just above 5th centile) anyone know what this means, or have a similar thing?

Anyway I have a midwife appt tomorrow so i can ask her then.

I also went and bought some Raspberry Leaf tea and tablets. SO how much am i supposed to be taking? I have 400mg capsules.

Cleck - glad you are ok!


----------



## joeyjo

Hi, just got out of hospital today with my baby! - not had time to catch up on all the posts as i was in since friday for the induction. Anyway hope everybody is OK, will catch up as and when i can but here is the link to my birth story and a piccy

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...e-richard-long-arrival-story.html#post2748922


----------



## rubyrose

Joeyjo commented on your post, his absolutely beautiful! x


----------



## overcomer79

*rolls eyes at cleck*

Climbing sand dumes??? eek!!!

mt..I know how you feel atm because it seems like every single night I am in pain. I don't know if they are contractions or what but I don't really know what I am looking for as this is my first but they started at 5pm and went until 6:30 this morning. For now, I am assuming that they are nothing but I am starting to think I won't make it to my due date. I will see the dr on friday and will speak to her then about it all.


----------



## ZoeBunny

Awwwww JoeyJo he's absolutely stunning honey :cloud9:
And GREAT name by the way :thumbup: as we having George if Peanut turns out to be a boy :winkwink: 
:hugs: xx


----------



## FairySam

Pippin said:


> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pippin ...
> 
> Speaking of which I must finish making my fascinator...!!!
> 
> Make sure your feet are above your hips. ...
> 
> Make sure you show us your final fascinator, I love all things arty (being an art teacher!)Click to expand...

Well here is my fascinator! 



My outfit is a black dress (maternity obviously!) with a teal beaded pashmina, teal and silver necklace and matching earrings, black handbag and black flip flops!

This is it on my (tired) head!


Not sure how I will have my hair just yet... perhaps down with the side of it up in the fascinator...??


----------



## FairySam

Aunty E said:


> Hot curries not really working :? Normally I'd be glued to the loo, but actually everything is working unusually well in that department. sigh. Imogen went nuts for all of yesterday, swishing from side to side (how she has room, I don't know) and kicking like crazy.
> 
> I had my hair cut, not too short, but all of the rubbish bits off, and feel so much more human with good hair. Although on the way home, some wretched woman decided to comment on the size of my bump. She said I was having a nice big baby.
> 
> I AM SMALL FOR DATES. SHE IS NOT A BIG BABY. I DO NOT HAVE A BIG BUMP. :nope:
> 
> My one consolation - she looked pregnant, but obviously wasn't.
> 
> I feel the swollen foot pain, as I've had elephant feet for weeks now. I use the footspa with iced water in, bliss and it does help. *For special occasions, sleep with your feet on two pillows and then put support stockings/tights on before getting up the next morning - keeps ankles slightly less elephantine.*

Ooh I shall try this tomorrow ahead of the wedding on friday! although I do have to travel to Norfolk before it so I might be fighting a losing battle on that one!!

I am the same with the spicy food! I've been eating stupidly spicy things and seem to have developed an asbestos gut??! The one time I want it to affect me and it blinking well won't!!! Pah!:dohh:


----------



## FairySam

Vici said:


> Sam - Seems there are a few of us feet twins on here :D Mine are always a bit better in the morning but within an hour they are back up again! Seems they get a bit worse everyday!! :( Where in Norfolk are you off to? Over towards my neck of the woods :D

Yes we are in good company it seems!!! :winkwink:

I'm going to Swanton Morely - do you know it? Place called Hunters Hall? 

I've never been but bizarrely I was the one who found the venue for the couple!!! I was helping them to organise the wedding, then I got up the duff and felt like crap so it kind of fell by the wayside! :dohh:

Still they couldn't have the do without a venue so I guess my small input was a fairly influential one!!! :haha:


----------



## nuttymummy

hello!!
got my induction date...14th of august if i dont pop before then.

well i was expecting to hear of a few poppings today....but no-one has!!! i know lindy was going in for induction today...but no news yet.
anyone else feeling like they guna pop soon...or do u feel like it will never end!!!???


----------



## bun-in-oven

hi ladies!, just nipped on to say a quick hi whist brandon-li is asleep!! (it doesnt happen very often!) hope all you ladies are well! congrats on all you ladies who have popped!.
brndon-li is coming on great was weighed today and is 8lb now!!! so put nearly 1lb on in 10 days!! xx


----------



## nuttymummy

hey bun...glad u r both doing well...he seems to be feeding brill!!! congrats again :)
im still waiting to pop god damn it!! :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

hey bun...glad u r both doing well...he seems to be feeding brill!!! congrats again :)
im still waiting to pop god damn it!! :rofl:


----------



## bun-in-oven

i know bless ya!!, ws saying to vic that i felt guilty cause id not been on for so long,its like you have all this time when your pregnant, the LO pops out and everything goes to pot!, nutty how you feeling?
xx


----------



## m_t_rose

Overcomer- hopefully this is it for the both of us and tonight we will go into full blown labour. Are your contractions really sore and do they come at even intervals?


----------



## FairySam

bun-in-oven said:


> hi ladies!, just nipped on to say a quick hi whist brandon-li is asleep!! (it doesnt happen very often!) hope all you ladies are well! congrats on all you ladies who have popped!.
> brndon-li is coming on great was weighed today and is 8lb now!!! so put nearly 1lb on in 10 days!! xx

Glad to hear he's doing well and is keeping you on your toes!!! :baby:


----------



## FairySam

nuttymummy said:


> hello!!
> got my induction date...14th of august if i dont pop before then.
> 
> well i was expecting to hear of a few poppings today....but no-one has!!! i know lindy was going in for induction today...but no news yet.
> anyone else feeling like they guna pop soon...or do u feel like it will never end!!!???

Congrats on the induction date! At least you know it's a maximum of 9 days left for you! FX for the popping sooner of course!

Well I was feeling like I might POP early a few weeks ago but now I get the distinct impression am goning to be up the duff for ever!

My MW said they only induce on the 13th or 14th day you're over due - not sooner - so I have up to 17 days to wait! Thats AGES!!! Hopefully I will POP of my own accord much sooner!

I dunno, I;'m not even over due (quite yet!) and already I am sooo impatient! Goodness knows how I'll be come Sunday!!! :dohh:


----------



## andbabymakes3

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired I want to cry. I havent slept properly for over a week...last night I fell asleep at 2.30, woke up at 4.30...wft?! SO SO SO SO TIRED!

Combination of hellish SPD, throwing up everything I eat...bleurgh.

Has it really only been 36 weeks?? Really?? Or did someone slip an extra 10 weeks in somewhere in the middle?


----------



## Mary Jo

am not coping well with the return of the heat :( - have been in a bad mood all day and am getting really peed off with my parents being around... my mum keeps looking at me all worried every time I make any sort of yelp of pain, which is frequent because of the SPD, and it's IRRITATING ME. we went for a drive in the car, ended up in a right dump of a place, and I can't deal with my dad. he is not good with strange places when he doesn't know where he's going but rather than take things in his stride he snaps like a rottweiler, shouts at NOTHING... like we were going into this car park and he saw there was a machine to take a ticket out at the entrance and threw a massive wobbly. well I'd warned him I was getting out of the car if he over-reacted again and this time I did. got out and walked away. then realised I didn't have my phone with me. no matter, I was all prepared to get a cab to the station and get back to London myself if I had to. 

anyway, I didn't have to. I hung around (we were outside a supermarket) and saw my mum go in and come out with a coffee, so I went in myself and got food and then joined her. she wasn't cross with me, thought I'd over-reacted, but I just had to get out of the car. I can't handle him being an arse and he keeps being an arse!

so we came home and it seems hotter than ever, and I dozed a little but not well, but probably enough so I have another awful night.

I just want the baby to be born now. and for the weather to cool off. and for OH and I to be be ourselves (with baby of course). I am normally fine with my parents being around, and I AM fine with my mum, but being irritable anyway exacerbates things with my dad because he winds me up at the very best of times, which this most certainly is NOT.

sam, 13 or 14 days :( - eeeesh. hopefully baby will not make you wait that long. I am starting to get really peed off with, in theory, having to wait past my due date. it worries me that something will be wrong and they won't find out. and though I don't want to be induced, if they said I could be induced at 2 or 3 days over, I'd agree.

maybe the full moon tomorrow will work for some of us...

have a dish of pineapple in front of me. it's not my favourite, at all, and I just read you need to eat 8 to get enough bromelain. well, that's not happening. will have to stick to the RLT.


----------



## Pippin

Ohh MJ forgot about the moon tomorrow, that always sets my period off so maybe this baby will want to come as well on a full moon, commmooonnnn babies, tomorrow is the day :yipee:


----------



## Pippin

andbabymakes3 said:


> I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired I want to cry. I havent slept properly for over a week...last night I fell asleep at 2.30, woke up at 4.30...wft?! SO SO SO SO TIRED!
> 
> Combination of hellish SPD, throwing up everything I eat...bleurgh.
> 
> Has it really only been 36 weeks?? Really?? Or did someone slip an extra 10 weeks in somewhere in the middle?

:hugs: know how you feel but unfortunately I haven't got the pleasure of having a date booked liked you :cry: I have to run the full course of not knowing.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww MJ :hugs: omg and 8 pineapples??? :shock:

:wohoo: full moon - if ur popping pips so am i!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## overcomer79

m_t_rose said:


> Overcomer- hopefully this is it for the both of us and tonight we will go into full blown labour. Are your contractions really sore and do they come at even intervals?

Yea they are pretty regular but stop during the day??? Then about 5pm they will start again??? I'm so confused but am going to take this opportunity to take a nap since I don't sleep during the night anymore.


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> awwww MJ :hugs: omg and 8 pineapples??? :shock:
> 
> :wohoo: full moon - if ur popping pips so am i!!!!!! :dance:

Hahahaha how did I miss the 8 pineapple bit :rofl: my mouth reacts to the acid after about 8 mouthfuls!!! :shock:

Yer let's all pop together Jai_Jai :happydance: we're only 2 1/2 weeks early :haha: it could happen though...... :thumbup:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i hope so - I have got it into my head that my due date was yday cos i was term!! :dohh: wish I had not heard about the 'term' bit - knowing my luck i will be here in 5wks!! i may just have to try the 8 pineapple :munch: marathon :rofl: otherwise!!


----------



## Mimiso

Hugs to you MJ, your mum sounds exactly like mine she worrie so much. Each time I groan she says oh is it the SPD...........grrrrrrr. It's their way of caring I suppose but it can get really irritating. Lol at you getting out of the car, I just wouldnt have the guts but would stew inwards - hormones hey. So sorry that SPD is playing up and you are having sleepless nights. That is exactly how I ended up feeling towards my induction date and I was totally fed up with it all.

Vici -I thought my feet had swollen up but yours - wow. BTW I still cant fit my shoe two weeks after giving birth. Still relying on flip flops. Sorry SPD is a bother when turning in bed etc. The same for me still but it is easing up now.

Sam_Star, hope your SPD eases up too. Are you taking any paracetamol for it. I found it really helpful. Have your contraction like pains stopped now? Hope so

Pippin, hang in there - the last days always seem to drag but your due date will be here before you know it

Nuttymummy - congrats on the induction date. So you have nine days left, how exciting

Bun, good to hear from you, Brandon-li is gorgeous. Have you started posting in the Lion Cubs yet?

Anyone else I have missed, massive hugs to you


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks Mimiso, my mum means well, too, she wants to help but I am starting to hope I WON'T go into labour while they are here! (they will be going off somewhere in the south of england over the weekend and next week, so any time after tomorrow is fine, but really any time after NOW is fine... :D )

as for the pineapple. WELL. it tasted ok, it's definitely nicer than tinned, but eeeeesh, it's given me heartburn again! I'd been 90% free of it for the last couple of weeks, figured even though baby hasn't dropped he might have dropped just out of my stomach. that or else the meds finally started working properly. anyway, tonight it's back and what have eaten that's out of the ordinary AND acidic? Yep. Gah.

More RL caps for MJ. :)


----------



## Sam_Star

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I HAVE HAD NO SLEEP :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
Me and Darren were trying our best to nod off bless us lol and the time was 4am! I have a consultant appointment at 10am so the more i thought about sleeping the less i could do the sleeping!! All of a sudden Darren heard a noise and looked out of the window to find a youngish lad TRYING TO BREAK INTO MY CAR!! Darren shouted at the boy to f**k off (classy lol) and this is the convo that followed;
Chav:- Im not doing anything im just trying to find my nans house.

Darren:- I can assure you she doesnt live in my car.

Chav:- Im just looking for my nans house!

Darren:- Its 4 in the morning you tit!

Chav:- (squints at door number) she lives here

Darren:- Go before i call the police

Chav:- I swear im just trying to find my nan

Darren:- Why are you wearing gloves??

Chav:- But my nan.....

ME:- DARREN HE IS TALKING SHIT GET THE BASEBALL BAT NOW!!!!

Chav:- (runs off down road)

Now you would think that this is the end of the drama buuuut....
Darren and i obviously couldnt sleep after this so we went down stairs for a coffee. Within 10 mins we hear sirens and Darren goes to the window...
THE CHEEKY LITTLE BUGGER HAD BROKEN INTO SOMEONE ELSES CAR!!! Thankfully this person caught him phoned the police and he was arrested!
Needless to say i'm very tired now and left thinking what is the world coming too when youngish men walk around at 4 in the morning gloved up breaking into peoples car?!?!?


----------



## FairySam

Mary Jo said:


> am not coping well with the return of the heat :( - have been in a bad mood...
> 
> anyway, I didn't have to. I hung around (we were outside a supermarket) and saw my mum go in and come out with a coffee, so I went in myself and got food and then joined her. she wasn't cross with me, thought I'd over-reacted, but I just had to get out of the car. I can't handle him being an arse and he keeps being an arse!
> 
> ...
> 
> sam, 13 or 14 days :( - eeeesh. hopefully baby will not make you wait that long. I am starting to get really peed off with, in theory, having to wait past my due date. it worries me that something will be wrong and they won't find out. and though I don't want to be induced, if they said I could be induced at 2 or 3 days over, I'd agree.
> 
> maybe the full moon tomorrow will work for some of us...
> 
> have a dish of pineapple in front of me. it's not my favourite, at all, and I just read you need to eat 8 to get enough bromelain. well, that's not happening. will have to stick to the RLT.

Oh hun what a nightmare. Yes, yesterday was stupidly close here too and it was awful.

And I don't blame you for getting out of the car when your dad shouted at the ticket machine! My DH has a habit of also losing his rag with inanimate objects and it's soooo annoying! Even more so when you're nearly 9 months up the duff, boiling hot and lost!!! I hope your quiet yet strong reaction had the desired affect and he kept his gob shut a bit more! 

He probably doesn't even realise he's doing it or that it's annoying you as much as it is! DH doesn't half the time! He was fiddling with the TV wires a few weeks back and true to form was effing and blinding at these wires for not doing exactly what he wanted them to! He was laid out (all 6' 2" of him!) on the living room floor, with his hand jammed under the heavy TV cabinet stuck, kicking his legs and swearing like a trooper... so I just left him to it!!! :haha: Serves him right for being a mardy bum!!!

Yes Hopefully I won;t have to wait 13/14 days and FX for the moon tonight! DH thinks it's a load of rubbish about the moon! It prob is but I'd be happy to believe it if she were to come tonight!!!


----------



## FairySam

Sam_Star said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I HAVE HAD NO SLEEP :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> Me and Darren were trying our best to nod off ...
> 
> Now you would think that this is the end of the drama buuuut....
> Darren and i obviously couldnt sleep after this so we went down stairs for a coffee. Within 10 mins we hear sirens and Darren goes to the window...
> THE CHEEKY LITTLE BUGGER HAD BROKEN INTO SOMEONE ELSES CAR!!! Thankfully this person caught him phoned the police and he was arrested!
> Needless to say i'm very tired now and left thinking what is the world coming too when youngish men walk around at 4 in the morning gloved up breaking into peoples car?!?!?

Goodness me! What a monkey! Good job you were awake to catch him!!! Sounds like he was on drugs or something!


----------



## Sam_Star

I think he was!! I'm laughing about it now but i was actually quite shaken!


----------



## FairySam

I bet you were!!! Not sure I;d have had the guts to shout at him! Nor would DH for that matter!!!


----------



## m_t_rose

The contractions are back now and it even though they aren't painful in my stomach my back and legs are killing me I am finding it really difficult to walk around now. Even sitting at my computer desk is hurting.


----------



## FairySam

m_t_rose said:


> The contractions are back now and it even though they aren't painful in my stomach my back and legs are killing me I am finding it really difficult to walk around now. Even sitting at my computer desk is hurting.

Oh hun maybe it's finally getting going fully! I hope so, to have this on and off would be awful!

Make sure you are having something light to eat and plenty of water as my MW said lack of food and dehudration can be the main reason for labour being stop-start.

Get that TENS on! (If you have one!)

Good luck!

x


----------



## Vici

Morning gals :) Hope you're all well this morning. I'm not sure what to do today - got MW at 1:40 so can't really go anywhere. Think i may type up my birth plan :D

Sam - thats about1hr and 1/4 from me :) However, it is about 4 mins away from my dads :D Loving your fascinator, you've done a fab job :D

Nutty - woo hoo, least you have a countdown now. Bet LO will be here before that tho :D

MJ - i'm with you on the heat thing hun :( Its been roasting here too, i end up sitting iin front of my fan with my feet in cold water.

Mimi - that was a good picture too!! They're like that already today and i've not even been on them for 5 mins!! :rofl: Hope you're doing OK hun xx

Sam_star - thats awful, god don't you just hate chavs :(

mt rose - oooo, this has to be it :D Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Good luck M_T i really hope that this is it for you hun xx
Well i'm just going to get showered and then its off to see my little princess and with a bit of luck i'll be meeting her surgeon i'm so nervous!


----------



## Zoya

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:

*Congrats..........Jo,Poppy,TMR,MishC*

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:

good luck to all getting induce soon...........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

no sigh of labor yet...:nope:.......full moon is not working for me...


----------



## nuttymummy

bun...dont worry hun, i will prob be exactly the same when LO is here!! theres just not enough time in the day! lol im ok thanks xxx

vici..good luck with ur birth plan....my MW didnt even mention one to me lol, i might not even take it to hospital...they dont read them anyway, they are all too lazy!!

sam! good job u caught him or else it would have been ur car! there some right cheeky b*stards around! we once looked out the window coz there was some chavs hanging around our car....only to find a 'vicky pollard' squatting in our gateway having a piss!!! the dirty little bitch!! i was in shock! if i had a BB gun id have shot one up her ring!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

re birth plan - am starting to wonder if it would just be a better idea for my OH to have a copy of it and to understand exactly what's on it so he can ensure, if necessary and possible, things are done. advocate for me, in case of me not being able to. 

I'll be really miffed if I end up having to explain my choices while I'm in labour. surely the point is that the medical staff KNOW your views and preferences without you overty having to state them when you may not be in a state of communicating clearly/stress?

sam_star - sheesh, what a situation to have to deal with and on an awful muggy night as well! though maybe it's good thing you couldn't sleep...

fairysam - heh, sorry you understand what it's like to have someone who yells irrationally at nothing at all... fortunately I don't have to live with my dad, it'd drive me utterly crazy, there is no way! OH is not as bad as that but he's not perfect either... I said to my dad yesterday that when he dies he's prob going to come back as a rottweiler!! you know, when he's nice, he's sweet and people say he wouldn't hurt a fly, but he can snap at no notice and nothing in particular and have your hand off. it's scary and it's one thing him being like that around adults but I don't want my child or my nephew and niece to be exposed to Grandad being like that (he's paranoid as well, yesterday when my mum asked him, nicely, but for the second time, to get up off the floor - they had been sleeping on a bed made out of the large cushions of my sofa - he snapped and screached that he was being "victimised"!!!! it actually made me laugh it was so bizarre.

am not feeling the full moon today, think my due date is a leeeetle bit too far away to be affected :( a girl can keep her fingers crossed though!

good luck, m_t... exciting!!

so, sleep last night was not as bad as I feared, got about 6 hours with 3 trips to the loo. had to keep the fan on all night though, which is annoying but at least OH slept through it, which is progress. 

today am going into town to meet with an old friend and her little boy - this is an ex-boss of mine who I worked with from 1999-2001. haven't seen her since late 2002-early 2003 though we kept in touch with Christmas cards. she's turned up on Facebook but doesn't get on it much and only saw my pregnant pics a few weeks ago. since then we've been talking and are finally going to get together! her son was not planned, she's, I think, coming up 43 and he is maybe 18 months old - she was never having kids but I guess things changed and she is loving motherhood, apparently.

so I have to go in half an hour but my dad just went into the bathroom so my plans to wash my hair and do it nice are scuppered. won't have time now. will just have to do my best with a quick shower and the straighteners.

:D


----------



## Boothh

someone help me on this full moon thing? does it make you go in to labour or something?
i hope so, im in single figures nowww :)

had awful nights sleep last night was getting what i thought 'might' be contractions, painful all round bump and back, had to make OH sleep pressed upto me cus hes always really hot at night n it was helping my back abit, 

bless though he must have gone to work knackered cus i was awake most of the night :/

i went to see my friends newborn last night and he's so lovely, just wanna get my baby here now!! i hate waiting!! :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: ladies bit busy today so will catch up with you all properly later as my sister is down and we are out for the day then I have physio and then a hypno birthing class!!

Sam - good luck with your appt today and I cant believe the cheek of ppl nowadays breaking into your car :shock: I hate chavs and ppl like that :grr:

Vici - good luck at you mw appt

Boothh - yes apparently full moon can send u into labour FX and :dust: for all

MJ - rubbish that pineapple gave u HB and I had the fan on all night but had 7 toilet trips :shock: most ever!!! must have been right on my bladder!!! hope you have a lovely day with your friend :hugs:


----------



## Vici

Thanks girls, my main reason for a birth plan is to write "NO PETHADINE" lol, i'm pretty open minded about everything else and happy to take it as it comes :) (You watch me have 6 doses of pethadine now :rofl:

MJ - have a nice time with your friend :) I've had my fan on all night for weeks now, couldn't be without it!

Boothh - many people feel that the position of the moon makes many things happen in their life, and it has be proven with other things so maybe birth is one of them :D


----------



## Vici

Ooo, hope you get on OK at physio and hypno birthing hun :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Vici you have reminded me to write mine at some point today :hugs:


----------



## Mimiso

Morning ladies

Sam - good luck with the surgeon today and nice to see your little princess again. Glad you caught that chav before he broke into your car

Vici - amazing how those feet can swell hey. I never ever thought I would get such swollen feet, it was really shocking and I hated it. A few more days and they will start to go down

Jai-Jai - good luck with physio and hypnobirthing class and have fun with your sis

MJ- you had me rofl about hoping mum wasnt around for labour. I conveniently got around that one by putting her on babysitting duty as she would have seriously wound me up with worrying. She would have probably needed the epidural more than me. It's their way of caring, bless them. Have fun with your friend today, should be interesting

Vici and MJ - dont hold your breath too much about those midwives reading or caring about birth plans. Mine certainly didnt and I had to explain to about 5 different midwives that I had SPD, wanted an epidural etc etc. The midwives in the hospital I was in were totally awful

m_t - this could be it, good luck

My little princess kept me up tonight; am so sleepy. If it isnt milk she wants then she would have done a poo. OH getting out of nappy changing for the time being as he is busy getting the new house ready. We should be moving over the weekend so that should be fun (not)

Have a blessed day ladies xxx


----------



## nuttymummy

bit of inside info here girls for ur birth plan.
my SIL is a midwife...and has actually admitted they dont usually have time to read birth plans!! (whats the point in having them then!)

when writing ur birth plan, keep only the MINIMUM info on it...that u DEFINITELY do n do not want. leave the trivial bits off that u can just casually mention when there. and use the BULLET POINT method, they are more likely to read and take it in ;)

i.e

*I DO NOT want to be offered pethidine
* I want OH to cut the cord
*I wish to breastfeed

Etc......leave things like (i want to move around during labour) off as u can simply just say or do that when u are there....no need to put it on ur plan and make it look massive coz they wont want to read it.

Obviously not every hospital/midwives are the same, and sometimes u can et real good ones that tend to ur every wish....but with lord knows how many babies being delivered everyday u can imagine reading through loads of birth plans can become tedious!! keep it simple and im sure you will get what u want xxxxx

good luck girls!! xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi Girls, 

Not having a good day as haven't felt baby move properly since 9pm last night. Tried everything to get him/her to move but nothing has worked so spoken to the midwife and I'm just going down to the hospital for a trace and water level check. Got to be there at 1pm

Hope I am worrying over nothing, but feel really down :cry:


----------



## Vici

Good luck hun, thinking of you. Been there a few times now with this stupid placenta so I know how you're feeling :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

yeah good luck, im sure you will be fine, remember i was in twice last week with lack of movement and everything was fine, 
its worrying and not nice but i bet everythings fine, :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## elly75

Hi all and hope you are all doing well. 

Congrats to those who have their little bundles of joy! :)

Zoe, things will turn out to be ok hun. :hugs:

Things have been a bit busy here so haven't had much opportunity to visit/post. Been having more practice contractions and based on last doctor visit, baby's getting ready to make his/her appearance. His comments? "I'll see you next week if you don't go into labour first..."


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Good luck Zoe. :hugs: I hope everything is ok!


----------



## nuttymummy

hope ur ok Zoe...ive been to the hospital once with reduced movements and i know how scary it is......im sure everything is fine and that youve been too busy, or baby is too lazy to make much movement!! :hugs:


----------



## m_t_rose

ZoeBunny- I hope everything goes well today and baby starts moving soon.

Well I had contraction from 2:00- 6:00am but then they just stop so it is day 2 of pretty much no sleep. At least I am going to the doctor today so maybe she will tell me what I can do.


----------



## ZoeBunny

Peanut is fine.. sod's law that the moment they hooked me up on the sonicaid the little bugger started kicking 

My BP was only 92/50 and consequently Peanut's heart rate was a little on the low side too, so the midwives thought s/he might be a little on the lethargic side. After 30 mins on the monitor, they gave me an injection of some sort of glucose mixture (?) and within 5 mins Peanut's heart rate was back up into the 130's/140's and baby was wriggling like a trooper.

They were so lovely there and really made me feel like they were taking my concerns seriously. I am so lucky...

thanks for all your lovely posts :friends: xx


----------



## cleckner04

First off, Zoe- So glad to see LO is doing okay! :hugs: Isn't that just how it seems to work out with LO kicking as soon as your hooked up? I'm sorry you had such a scare! 

Wanted to also say congrats to costgang who had a little boy on the 4th!! :happydance::happydance:

We have three other girls that I'm keeping an eye on for updates. Two are inductions and one is a c-section. :happydance: 

Hopefully the full moon can have some effect with us. I know most of you are dying to get LO's out now! :hugs: all around.


----------



## nuttymummy

thats was quick!!! so glad everything was ok....sods law isnt it!!! at least its a weight lifted off ur mind...i know how scary it is! :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

So glad everything was ok Zoe! Imogen's had some really lazy days recently, which are so worrying. Best to get checked out and put your mind at ease.

Saw Midhusband this morning, turns out he's leaving, so I'll probably have the midwife I saw at my last two appointments. Imogen still engaged and on the right, although they did worry me by suggesting she might have turned back to back. It's alright though, she hasn't! She was just hiding her heart beat well from the other midwife. OH has gone to Edinburgh for a week, so madam should really stay put, but I wouldn't mind if she didn't ;)

Picked up my luvverly limited edition fabrics for my stokke today, YAY! Two more days at work and then freedom for six months :)


----------



## Pippin

Glad your okay *Zoe* :hugs: I had a night like that last night but went to bed laying on right hand side, the side he always kicks me when in, and 10 minutes later he was playing my ribs with his feet. Mad how we get to know them even before they are born.

Needless to say I'm tired like everyone else but today has been particularly hard but I have been playing with babies today (my friends two children) so I've been to school in a way and learning lots!! :haha:

*Aunty E* fabrics sound great, what your 'stokke' though intrigued?


----------



## Aunty E

My pushchair - the stokke Xplory. I bought it second hand so I could splurge on the limited edition fabrics.

https://www.stokke-stroller.com/en-global/stokke-xplory-stroller/configurator.aspx


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi girls i just about have enough energy to update you all on Elinor..
Well we went for our 4 weekly scan they said that she is measuring beautifully and that she seems happy in there i was over the moon as my son Lee (7) was there and he got to see his little sister!
Then things turned a little bad for us Elinor has a heart defect also its called Truncus and basically it means that the aortic and pulminary vessels have grown as one 'trunk' with little branches that come off to feed the whole body including the lungs its blood.
So her lungs would fail if left unattended and within days she would have gone into chronic heart failure and would never have survived.

:cry: Im absolutely devestated it feels like someone has pulled the rug from underneath me. All the fighting to have her born in our local hospital has proved fruitless because now she will be treated in Bristol which is 50 miles away and if i do go into labour before my section date then she will be delivered here stabilised and airlifted to Bristol which means im left recovering in Cardiff while she is in a different country!! 
I honestly cant take anymore im not strong enough for this :cry:


----------



## m_t_rose

ZoeBunny- I am glad everything is ok with your LO.

Just went to the doctor and she said I was 1.5 cm dialated and fully engaged. The doctor also said she would be surprised if she saw me at my next appointment :happydance:. Fingers crossed that next time I get my contractions they stay on.


----------



## overcomer79

:( :hug: sam_star. You are so strong anyway to be going through what you are. If you need to cry go for it. I wish I knew the words to say to bring you comfort but I don't. Just know we are all here for you :hug:


----------



## overcomer79

mt....woohooo

It would be nice if I got told that tomorrow since I did dilate some last week. It seems more of us are getting ready to pop and wow!!! We are almost done with the nursery. I have a few surprises to put in there that hubby doesn't know about. I am buying a table/book shelf from a craft store and a friend and her OH have agreed that they would stain it for me. My friend has also agreed to be my back up just in case I have to kick my OH out of the room. Hopefully, it will not come to that as he seems to be doing ok for the most part right now. He just doesn't understand that I should take sleep when I can get it as opposed to not having it at all. I slept ok last night but did break down and take tylenol pm and slept til 10am this morning so am feeling a bit energized. My rocker has arrived but going to wait to get it until OH has carseat installed this weekend. OMG...it really is going to happen...


----------



## ShadowRat

*waves*

:wave: Hi guys, found a spare second in my day to pop in on you all. No time to catch up on posts I'm afraid my honeys, but I really hope that everyone is doing well and not getting too bored of all that waiting!! 

Sam, I just saw your most recent post sweetheart, and I wish I had the words to comfort you :cry: :hugs: 
It all sounds very stressful indeed and I am so sorry that you're having to go through all of this. I hope you can rely on the forum for a bit of emotional support, and that your little ones and your OH can help you to work through it all. Just remember what a strong lady you know you are, and know that everything possible will be done to make sure your little girl is taken care of and made ready to come home with mummy and start her little life, even if she does have to spend a bit of time somewhere else for a while. You will get your time with her sweetie, and pretty soon after she's born, once she is all nicely stabilised etc., you will start to forget the fretful bits and focus on the positives of her new little life :) 
Big :hug: to you my lovely, I hope you're ok... xxxx

I'm gonna try to get the list of people who have popped since I was last properly on here from the front page now, and message everyone with an invite to the Lion Cubs club! If I fall asleep whilst I'm doing it (lol) then I might not be able to finish it all tonight, but I will hopefully slowly work my way through and then will try to keep up with it as best I can around Vincent's schedule so that we can really get our Mum and Baby group up and running!! I can already see how valuable it is going to be for us to have it, to have each other to ask questions and compare notes and generally support... 

Ok, so off I go to do that now :winkwink:
:hugs: 

Shadow xx (...and cheeky Vinnie!) xx


----------



## Pippin

Aunty E said:


> My pushchair - the stokke Xplory. I bought it second hand so I could splurge on the limited edition fabrics.
> 
> https://www.stokke-stroller.com/en-global/stokke-xplory-stroller/configurator.aspx

Ohhh I like it loads, what a fab shape. I didn't see anything like that when I was looking. You must show us pictures when you've finished it :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: *Sam* just read your post I'm so sorry honey, not sure what words would ease your worry and pain but we are all here for you. :hugs: What are they going to do for her in Bristol? Your strong enough for her honey, have faith in yourself you can do this :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:



> I'm gonna try to get the list of people who have popped since I was last properly on here from the front page now, and message everyone with an invite to the Lion Cubs club! If I fall asleep whilst I'm doing it (lol) then I might not be able to finish it all tonight, but I will hopefully slowly work my way through and then will try to keep up with it as best I can around Vincent's schedule so that we can really get our Mum and Baby group up and running!! I can already see how valuable it is going to be for us to have it, to have each other to ask questions and compare notes and generally support...
> 
> Ok, so off I go to do that now :winkwink:
> :hugs:
> 
> Shadow xx (...and cheeky Vinnie!) xx

You can update your ticker now hon :yipee: cool. xxx


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone,

Sam_Star :hugs:, I think if anyone is strong enough to cope with this than it is you. you have always amazed me with your strength of character. There is nothign I can say to make it all better but just know that we are here and all wishing you and LO well.

Shadow - I just read yoru birth story - I cannot believe how you were treated. I am so glad that you are all now home and happy. Put that nasty hospital behind you!

MT Rose - any more contractions?

SO is anyone feeling any affects of the full moon?

As for me, my midwife said that bubs is 3/5ths engaged (so that measn 2/5ths into my pelvis right?) so i am quite excited about that!

I have officially joined many of you with elephantitis affecting my feet!! Boy the heat today has bothered me - I am praying for rain!!

Love and hugs to everyone x


----------



## Mary Jo

we have the rain here, Shiv... it's been equatorial!

so hot and steamy still though. not pleasant. 

sam, I agree with the others, we're here for you and praying that you WILL find the strength you need to help Elinor and your family get through this. 

full moon is doing f all to me. except earlier I had this feeling of enormous pressure down there and panicked for a sec thinking shit, I hope my waters don't break (in my mother's car). then I thought, surely you need a show before the waters can go? or can they go at the same time?

got sunburned today out with my friend and her gorgeous 2 year old, but despite that had a lovely day. came back to not-good things - first a letter from my freeholder telling me the lease on my flat, at 76 years remaining, was getting close to the point at which it would hard to sell the flat, but I could buy a new 99 year lease for a reduced price... which would still be over £3k with legal fees... I am not sure what to do, OH wants to negotiate, but I don't want to - it's my flat and nothing to do with him as we aren't married - but he will call for me and talk to the freeholder...

also, despite me getting parking permits for my parents' car for while they are here, they forgot to display it when they got home from being out last night and got a ticket. £120. which would be £60 if they pay up in 14 days but £40 if they can prove they were meant to be there (ie show the valid permit). so we went down to pay but although the plac was meant to be open till 8pm, it was shut and there was a note on the door saying it was unforeseen circs... ack... so we wasted 90p on parking in town as well!!!

full moon is shafting us financially! but if it brings AE out I will be happy :D


----------



## Sam_Star

Thank you all so so much for your messages i still feel really down but i have to say (after his initial rant) Darren has been amazing!! He is my rock and im pretty sure that i would have tipped the edge by now if it wasnt for him! 
They have a peadiactric(sp) heart surgeon in Bristol but they dont have one in Cardiff so they will be performing her surgery there and then i should imagine that they will transfer her home. 
Im so emotionally drained and just shattered anyway through no sleep last night that i honestly cant think anymore so i'm off to bed with my one in a million to sleep away the bad thoughts and hopefully i'll be back tomorrow a little cheerier!!

Night girls and thank you all again for being there xx


----------



## m_t_rose

:hugs: Sam- At least you know that she will be in good hands in bristol. I admire your courage and strength through all of this. You are a very strong woman. :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Hi girls

Shiv: Congrats on being full term. Hope your meal went well. Glad your Scan went well. My RLT tablets are 900mg and the instructions say to take 2 a day on the box.

Jai Jai: Love the bump, you are very like my shape and all out the front, mind you I definitely wasn't that skinny before the bump. :rofl: - You look great hon.

Vici: Yeah it can be sore sometimes if they are very tender, but it does help bring them down a bit, but he usually ends up rubbing the soles of them where mine are only tender at the front - that doesn't help much but any excuse for some pampering :rofl: 

Samstar: Big :hugs: to you, So sorry to hear the news on little Elinor, does that mean they will do your section in Bristol. Hope she stays there until your section. I wish I had the words to help more, you are one hell of a strong lady and you come on here and cry whenever you need to, we are all here for you.

Cleck: Ouch on the hips after the sand dunes, we went for a walk on the beach yesterday and I was like a 90 panting on the way back and that was without going near the sand dunes. Hope your hips are a little better now.

MTRose: Hope contractions stay the next time it definitely sounds as if LO is on its way when you are dilating also.

Joeyjo: Commented on your birth story. George is so adorable. Well done.

Overcomer: Sorry to hear you are getting so much pain, hopefully things are starting for you and James will be here soon.

FairySam: Love the facinitator, hope you have a great time at the wedding.

Nutty: Are you feeling a bit better honey, delighted you got your induction date, that means 8 days at the most till LO is here - yippee. Eek at someone peeing in your drive, a shot in the ring would have been the right shot for her ha ha.

Bun: That is great that Brandon is putting on weight.

Andbabymakes3: I know what you mean about someone slipping in an extra 10 weeks, I feel like I'm pregant forever at this stage, sorry to hear your not well.

MJ: Sorry to hear your parents visit is not going so well, I know what you mean about the heat though, my feet and hands swelled so much more today as it was hot here.

Pippin: I'll join ya on that full moon ha ha - If only it was that simple eh.

Mimiso: ekk at the swollen feet 2 weeks after - I thought it would all just go straight away. Good luck with your move this weekend.

ZoeBunny: So glad everthing went well at hospital and that LO is doing well.

Elly: Of FX doc is right and LO is on the way.

Shadow: Glad to hear from you and that you and Vinnie are doing well.

Costang: Congrats on your little boy :wohoo:

AuntE: Congrats on finishing work. Love the pushchair.

AFM well we had a funeral today as one of DH's work collegues died during the week, so was on my feet quite a bit today and think I over done it as pelivis and kness are extremely painful tonight and feet and hands have swollen even more with the heat. I also got my RLT tablets today as I couldn't stomach the tea, so FX that will help. Well it is my friends hen night tomorrow night so am heading into that for an hour or two, she is having her big one in another county on the 5th of September so I wont make it to that as LO will be here by then and also unfortunately I wont get to make the wedding either as it is on the 18th September in Lanzarote, I will really hate to miss it as we are friends for the last 15 years, but I couldn't bring such a new baby over to the heat and couldn't bear to leave LO behind at such a young age with anyone. so am looking forward to tomorrow night as it is only a small quiet one and at least I am going to see some of the festivities.

I am also laughing at the differences in sayings from just across the water, ye say sods law over the UK from what I can see, where as we say Murphy's law here in Ireland.

I also officially start my maternity leave tomorrow :happydance: - I have been on summer break for the last few weeks, so now at least it feels like time is getting near.


----------



## dimplesmagee

It has been awhile since I've posted anything. I keep up to date on everyone's posts, but there are just some days I am too tired to type my own thoughts. I'm sure some of you have had that. But today, I have had a bit more energy, so I decided to say 'hi!' :hi: 

Sam-thinking of you and your baby! At least she will have the care that she needs! 

MT- I hope your baby is on its way soon! It's hard to get teased all the time!

Nutty-I hope you aren't going too 'nutty' being overdue! I can only imagine how that must feel! But I'm sure it's nice having your induction date! Hopefully your LO will come before that!!!

I hope everyone's SPD isn't acting up too much today! My hip continues to give me problems, but I just try and deal. I really do not want to take anything if I don't have to. I suppose playing Wii doesn't help it either!!! But I'm trying to work this baby out too! Hehe :football:

I went to the Dr. on Monday and she did her first examine. I didn't find out too many details, but she said my cervix has started to soften and that if she wanted to she could stick her finger in my cervix and touch my LO's head, but she said she wouldn't b/c she did not want to hurt me. I said "thanks." :) So, at least my body has started doing something. The early labor contractions that I experienced a couple of weeks ago must've started something. I have not felt anymore of those contractions though. It is funny to me to wish pain upon myself.

My Dr. also mentioned inducing me at 39 weeks. She is going to check me again at 38 weeks to see if I have progressed at all, and if so then she will talk induction date. My check is only 1 week away and the baby could be here in 2 weeks! Crazy. She is thinking inducing one week early because my baby is measuring a bit larger, and this way it takes a 1/2 lb off my LO. I so wish the best case scenario would happen and he would come early on his own!!! but I'm not to optimistic about it. 

Well, I love reading everyone's birthing stories, even though sometimes they make me a little nervous about the pain, but you all lived through it so can I! So, keep them up since everyone seems to be popping or very close to it! :pop:

Oh yes, someone had asked about their mucus plug earlier and their water breaking...I'm not sure there necessarily has to be an order to them. I was talking to my sister tonight, and she said that with all three of her children she NEVER saw her mucus plug. 2 out of the 3 kids she went into labor on her own, one she was induced. So...just goes back again to the fact that no one really knows how their labor is going to go until it happens, and every woman is different. Which is a bit unfortunate for us new moms who want to know all the specific steps to early labor, active labor, and then delivery! 

Well, it is a nice evening in the good ol' state of Michigan, so I think I am going to go for a short walk. Enjoy your day/evening...hope everyone is sleeping!


----------



## smith87999

Jelr... I think you should get the award for the most though posts.. you always seem to cover everyone... :friends:

Samstar.... I am so sorry... this is a stressful situation... but they are keeping a close eye on you and having her born at the best place possible... you are strong... and you will do what ever you have to do for elinor... Even though some days I am sure you wonder how you will... but you are amazing and we are all here for you to support you and listen... big hugs to you.. and vent when ever you need to... 

:hugs:


----------



## elly75

Sam, lots of :hugs: go out to you hun and we know that you're a strong woman to get through this. All the ladies here are supporting you and feel free to vent, comment or what have you...whatever would help you the most!

We're all thinking about you both!


----------



## FairySam

Hello everyone 

I haven't really had tome to catch up on things from yesterday, I was just beaming in to see if anyone had or was in the process of popping - what with the moon last night?!

No such luck for me, but then I'm off to the wedding in Norfolk today, so poppage overnight wouldn't have been ideal for DH who has some very important jobs in the wedding! We must have a considerate baby!!!

Anyhoo, got to go to get ready... got a 3 hour drive to do at 10am and I've not got my stuff sorted yet! :dohh:

Have a good day and I hope Mr Moon worked his magic for at least one of us August ladies!!!

Sam x


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you're all OK. I've not been up long, had a really good sleep last night and only got up 4 times, woo hoo :) Got my neice coming over at half 9 so that should be fun (shes 6) :D

Zoe - so glad all was OK hun, reassurance is def the best thing :)

Aunty E - good news on your fabric. You covering it all yourself?

Sam - i'm so sorry to hear your news about Elinor :hugs: If you go into labour before your section date can you not go to your big hospital so you are with her? Will they be operating straight away? You are so strong hun, i don't know how to even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. We are always here for you if you need to vent xxx

mt rose - great news hun, heres hoping for you :dance:

OC - you are gettign organised hun, well done :D I've still got a few nursery bits to do but kinda figuring we have ages as it doesn't matter if they're not done when LO arrives. DF has been so busy with work i'd rather he was earning money :D

Shadow - lovely to hear from you hunni, i'll read your story next :D 

Shiv - if she said you are 3/5ths engages you should be just that - 3/5ths in the pelvis. Its only when they use "palpable" that it works a bit backwards :D Either way tho, babs is moving on down :D

MJ - i'd negotiate too hun :thumbup: but only coz thats me :D Silly parents tho!! I bet they won't be doing that in a hurry again! :dohh:

jelr - woo hoo for your mat leave hun :D Hope you have a fab time at the hen night. I too am missing my friends hen night and wedding (she gets married in North Wales on 6th Sep!!) :( but i'm glad she understands :)

dimples - good to hear from you hun. Would you like to be induced early?

Sam - hope you have a fabby time at the wedding hun, seems we'll be crossing paths as we are off to Shauns parents near Newark tomorrow :D

AFM - midwife went well yesterday, 1 + of protein but BP was 140/82, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: baby still engaged :D


----------



## Vici

O and my fundal height is now 44cm :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi all Thank you so much for the kind words once again x 
Vici i dont know if they will operate straight away yet i will be going into more detail about it on monday i dont even know if both defects can be repaired together or if she will need 2 seperate surgeries!
I feel so bad for darren at the moment he's had such a hard time bonding with my bump and he was just starting to talk about her alot more and touch my belly and then we find this out so he doesn't want to get close again :(


----------



## Boothh

has anyone tried nipple stimulation?


----------



## Aunty E

Nope, although I'm tempted. OH is away for a week, so I'm not trying too hard to evict madam. I did have a feeling of pressure and cramps yesterday, but all gone now, so the moon magic obviously didn't work for me. Oh well. I'll take some piccies of my pushchair all done up, I had a serious play with it last night. I think eventually I may well replace all of the linings as I prefer mine ;) but for now I'm sticking with the red liner to the carrycot and seat. Must finish that footmuff though. 

So I let my OH's brother kip in the spare room (with some popsy) last night, as he was stuck for a place for the night, and I come down to find they've managed to break the sofa. The wood is actually broken. Now, I can fix it up without too much effort, and I will later tonight, but it's exactly this sort of thing that stops me letting him stay and makes me wary of letting him spend too much time with the baby (who he referred to as a boy last night, even though we've known she was a girl for FIVE MONTHS).


----------



## Mary Jo

morning ladies... 

so the full moon did nothing, eh... but the American ladies aren't around yet, maybe some of them will have something to report!

4 days left for me, today was my original due date (but I knew it was inaccurate because of when I ovulated, but it was the date the docs gave me going on my last period). it's weird! feels like so so long ago that I worked all that out for the first time, August felt like years away back then. I still feel I am years away from having this baby because SPD aside there's really nothing to report. 

My parents have gone this morning, off to somewhere in Kent (they are hanging around in the southeast for another couple of weeks so they can come and see us when baby comes); actually they are going to come back Monday and drive me to my midwife appointment. I do hope I don't need it but am sure I will. So I don't know what to do with myself now! Think I should spend the day on the birthing ball, maybe watch some telly or a film... feel rather bored and stlll too hot despite it cooling right down to 17C.

My mum has done a LOT of cleaning, stuff I never think to do/never get round to doing, like taking down the glass bead lightshades and washing them (they were absolutely filthy), and washing the windows. And cobweb removing. Things I never notice...

Any ideas of things to do? Oh, I have to wrap and send my little niece's birthday present, she is 2 on the 16th and the parcel has to get to Oslo. I got her a fairy dress and a wand and princess shoes... she's a very girly little girl and loves putting on her mum's shoes; I wouldn't normally get something so overtly girly but my mum suggested it and she has spent a lot of time with her and knows she'll love it. 

OK, that's the task for today. Wrap present, take to post office, send. :D


----------



## rubyrose

Well jelr you were right, baby is engaging! 2/5's was written in my notes which is defined as = engaged as most of the head is below the brim! =D

vici - hope you have a good day with your niece today!

MJ - sorry about the sunburn but its fun if it peels hehe

sam_star - offering you a big :hugs:

To everyone else, I hope you are all OK! and all the SPD sufferes are not suffering too much, I've had lots of pain down there, now i know why! Also measuring a week ahead xx


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys sorry not been on not had 5 min to my self with m/w and baby cheeks and famly it is all go. 

congrats on any new babys

hope all new babys are beeing good for mummys and all mummy are heling well.

well lucas is a gem he only woke 2 times last night for feeds iam geting 3oz of brest milk expressed every 2hrs ish it hurts like hell as he has not been laching on so i have got blisters. we need a middle name for him. we just cnt think of any i will pop back laterwith pics if i get 2min

o yes i think what got me in to labur is i puped my boobs then had a long walk bounced on the ball and had spicy mexicn rice and a holl pineapple for tea and i wa in labour 3 hrs after tea.

take care and good luck


----------



## Mimiso

Sam_Star said:


> Hi girls i just about have enough energy to update you all on Elinor..
> Well we went for our 4 weekly scan they said that she is measuring beautifully and that she seems happy in there i was over the moon as my son Lee (7) was there and he got to see his little sister!
> Then things turned a little bad for us Elinor has a heart defect also its called Truncus and basically it means that the aortic and pulminary vessels have grown as one 'trunk' with little branches that come off to feed the whole body including the lungs its blood.
> So her lungs would fail if left unattended and within days she would have gone into chronic heart failure and would never have survived.
> 
> :cry: Im absolutely devestated it feels like someone has pulled the rug from underneath me. All the fighting to have her born in our local hospital has proved fruitless because now she will be treated in Bristol which is 50 miles away and if i do go into labour before my section date then she will be delivered here stabilised and airlifted to Bristol which means im left recovering in Cardiff while she is in a different country!!
> I honestly cant take anymore im not strong enough for this :cry:

:hugs::hugs: Sorry to hear that hun....stay strong and look on the positive (hard as it is right now) that they picked up the Truncus now and will be able to treat it when she is born. You are certainly strong enough for this hun, look at how much you have coped with already, this is another setback yes, but try and remain positive, you can do it. Things will work out in the end....... xoxox


----------



## Pippin

*Sam* I hope they can work their magic for little Elinor I have so much respect now for what they can do now. All our thoughts and wishes will be with you both and I just know you'll be there at the right hospital when the time comes. Keep strong, OH probably will come around again, it's just another hurdle to get over just now but he'll do it :hugs: 

*MJ* go your Mum can she come round here please now so she can clean my house. I keep doing little bits and keep thinking wow that looks really good must do more then sit down and do other stuff for the rest of the day :dohh: I hate cleaning but I do like things to be clean, the worst combination. I plan to have a good go at the house tomorrow for my friend coming.

*JoeyJo* read you story hon and commented on there but congrats again and I'm sure you'll forget all the hard bits soon and just remember the joy of your little one.

*Zoya* go honey go and good luck. Could you be the full moon labour we all wished for? Not sure of the times you started honey...... anyone know? As for the full moon did nothing for me :cry: but I am a little early yet.

*Aunty E* mmmm nice your brother and a bit of stuff breaking your sofa, nice!!! Get him to repair it the cheeky bugger...... I never have the courage to do it in friends or family houses just in case they hear. As for getting the sex of the baby wrong, he is a boy after all but he owes you a big bottle of wine and some toys for the baby after it's born to make up for it!!! :haha:

*Vici* So good to hear your BP is still down and stable. Looks like the race between us is still on!!!! :winkwink: As for your FH, my midwife didn't measure mine last time (different MW) so I can't tell you mine although I feel much bigger than before and he clearly has legs and arms all over the place but he's still in the same position and head down :yipee: Sounds big though hon have they said any more about induction??? I'll be so jealous if they do........ Common big babies come soon for mummies.

*Bothh* no not tried NS but then again they are quite stingy recently so don't think I could stand it. My friend and I read a book that said you need to do it for several hours :rofl: we came up with quite a few ideas on how to do this with minimal effort :rofl: we didn't think our DH's could sustain it for more than 10 minutes!!! Good luck though.

*Fairy Sam* enjoy your wedding honey. Hope you make it through the service without waters breaking :haha: don't want to steal the lime light do we hahahahaha :rofl: Sorry I say this as it happened to my friend at her brothers. Very funny.

As for me I'm taking it easy today as I've had a busy two days with friends and chldren. Keeping my feet up to stop them puffing up like my Nan's used to. Going to a friends for dinner later and on the way buying a new mattress for moses basket which a friend has leant us but that's no big deal. Had rubbish night sleep though and woke up in tears, bloody hormones, DH laid with me for a while to calm me down bless him but I think he's worried that when baby comes I'll have even less sleep but then hopefully I'll be able to sleep more than an hour at a time even if I have to get up and feed. Oh and my hips, is anyone else waking up with horrid pain in them??? That seems to be the problem at the mo.


----------



## jelr

Well I said I would pop in and say hi as I wont get a chance this evening as I decided to treat myself and get my hair blowdried before the hen night.

Smith: Thanks honey I feel bad when if I miss anyone, what am I like eh.

Vici: So glad you slept honey, I was awake for you instead ha ha - Hope you have a great day with your neice.

Booth: I'm not going to try nipple stimulation as they reckon it gives you much more painful contractions.

TMR: Can't wait to see the pics of Lucas.

Rubyrose: Delighted you are engaged honey.

MJ: Hope it cools down some more for you and yay for the mammy cleaning, they always do so much more dont they.

AuntyE: Can't wait to see the pics of the pushchair and sorry to hear about the couch, I would not blame you for being annoyed.

Samstar: :hugs: again honey - I really hope you get some answers on Monday - maybe ask can you section be done in Bristol if the surgery needs to be done straight away and that way you will be in the hospital with her.

Pippin: Sorry to hear you are not feeling the best, the hips sounds like SPD - Is it worse when you turn over at night?

Well girls question - I have heard some of you talking about LO's being back to back - I know this means they are facing the wrong way, but how does this impact on labour and can you have a vaginal delivery with this.

Remember last week when I was convinced that LO had moved as I was used to feeling the feeling the bum and now can feel arms and legs, well hospital said that LO was still head down but the consultant only told me this by feeling the bottom of my stomach, it just dawned on me this morning that maybe LO had turned to face out and hence back to back and this is why I am now feeling arms and legs and not the bum. So Im just wonder what this will mean or will it mean anything at all. I'm only in the gps next week and am not back to the hospital until the week after so wont be able to try and find out for definite until then, hopefully I have it wrong.


----------



## overcomer79

Jelr, You can have a vaginal delivery with a back to back LO but often times they will have you try different positions to get lo to turn. H/she would still be head down but their back is against yours and I have heard it is much more painful.


----------



## Aunty E

Back to back positioning means that the head isn't ideally placed to dilate the cervix, and can result in a more painful labour. Spend lots of time on your hands and knees and leaning forward to try and persuade bubs to move. There's plenty of time to switch around in though.


----------



## Mary Jo

Yes, jelr, I've heard the same as OC just said. labouring with the baby's back lying against your back is supposed to be very painful :( there are ways to get them to turn though, you have hopefully a few weeks - this is a good link for explaining what to try to get baby to shift!

Pips, my pelvis/hips are agony right now, a lot of the time. you have my sympathy. am also planning an easy few days now.

I just took a pic of my undropped belly, today, 39+3... please send "DESCEND AND POP" vibes to AE!!!

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2535.jpg


----------



## rubyrose

MJ your bump is gorgeous!! Has the lo not engaged at all yet? xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks ruby :D - and no, he hadn't when I saw the midwife on Monday. :( Wish he'd get moving now. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## rubyrose

I've been watching eastenders on the gym ball and i sometimes read magazines on all fours on the bed!! I look like a twat but it worked LOL x


----------



## Vici

Thanks Pip :D Niece has gone now, but she was well on form bless her, trying to listen to the baby :D

MJ that bump is fab hun :D Don't worry if LO doesn't engage yet, some don't until labour is well under way (I was one of them) so its not to say he won't be here soon :D


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks Vici... what concerns me is that I've read that it's the pressure of the baby's head on the cervix that makes you go into labour and dilate and efface and all that. So if he isn't putting any pressure down there, how's it all meant to get going? :(


----------



## Vici

I'm not sure really but I was just over 2 weeks early and hadn't shifted at all so something must move it along :)


----------



## nuttymummy

well i think the only effect the full moon had...was on nicola from emmerdale!! OH thought it was hilarious when she busted his nose.....i said...wait until i do that to u :rofl:

thanks for asking bout me girls....im feeling alot better....just fed up of waiting, but at least i dont have that hating feeling! must of been bcoz it was my due date!!??

will catch up properly when ive had some dinner......my eggs r in the pan and they wont cook quick enough!! absolutely starving! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Morning girls! :wave:

Sam star- Hugs to you my darling. :hugs: You are one strong woman and don't ever let yourself think otherwise. We are all praying for your little princess and we are here to support you when your feeling down. :hugs::hugs:

MJ- LOVE the bump! You look absolutely amazing. Not sure if you can possibly get any bigger. :haha:

Fairysam- I know your not here but had to share this. Oddly enough, even though we've never met, I had a dream about you last night and that your water broke and you said 'oh how did I ever think it was my water last time' because this time it just GUSHED out and there was no mistaking that it was your waters. :rofl: Weird that I dreamt about someone I really don't know. :shrug:

Jelr- Agreed, you should get an award for your fabulous posts. :hugs: You never seem to miss anyone. 


Now, I was told by my grandma that the whole full moon thing is for the entire week of the full moon. Was it only supposed to be for the night of the full moon? I'm gonna have to stick with grandma's idea cause it gives me more hope. LOL! I'm truly not even trying to evict this baby yet with any drastic measures but I'm thinking next week is when I'll go into 'getting her out' mode. Today I have an appointment so I'm hoping they can do a sweep or something but I'm not getting my hopes up. :dohh: I have a feeling I'm just gonna need induced. Which scares the daylights out of me but I'm trying to prepare myself for it. 

Okay, I'm off to update the list and than have some breakfast with DH!


----------



## Mary Jo

heh, nutty, hope you enjoyed your eggs - you inspired me to have eggs and looking about for something to go with them, found a bit of bacon, mushrooms and a croissant that my mum left! 

so have had a bacon, egg and mushroom scramble. with the warm croissant. and a yogurt. then I had a Kit-Kat because AE has been so quiet today I've been worrying. I hear him fine on the doppler but even so... there's been a bit more movement in the last few mins but I don't know if I should call the hospital and go down for a check... since the HB is the last thing to be affected if there is a problem and all...

and thanks Cleck! :D heh, I don't want to get bigger now, I measure 40cm on the fundal height, and 44in round my waist... it sort of boggles my mind...

oh and Vici, OH has called my freeholder and renegotiated my new 99-year lease! for £1,900 rather than £2,750 and an annual ground rent increase of £25 (to £275). which we'll only pay over a max of 2 more years. there'll be solicitors' fees on top of that but overall he's saved me about £800! I wish I was keener on doing the bargaining thing because clearly it works :D


----------



## ShadowRat

*waves* Hey ladies, I'm still sort-of here, but never seem to have any time to catch up with you girls!! Also still haven't had a chance to sort out the Lion Cubs list properly :( So sorry for those who are waiting on it... We're starting to get our routine together with Vincent now, so hopefully it won't be too much longer before I can find a spare second for it! Right now, though, I'm totally zonked from a trip to the local baby shop to buy some essentials and a bit of a tricky night last night with Vinnie's feeding pattern, so I am going to snatch some sleep whilst little man is down :) his Dad is already napping upstairs!! 

Catch up with you all soon, massive congrats to those who are popping as we speak and hang in there ladies to those who are suffering with elephant feet and severe boredom!! Won't be long now, and we will ALL be snatching moments of sleep where we can through the day!! I'm betting the Lion Cubs group will start off a lot less chatty than this thread, we just won't have the time! hehe....

Love to you all,

Shadow xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

*Mimiso *- Glad your little princess is doing well - sorry she is keeping you up though :haha: for your OH getting out of it - good luck with the move!!

*Nutty* - Thanks sooo much for the infor on birth plans - I will defo use the bullet points! also glad your feeling much better!! :hugs:

*Zoe *- Glad peanut is ok - always the way when your worrying then you go to get checked and everything goes back to normal - I think our babies love playing games :haha:
*
mt_rose* - oooh sounds exciting all these contractions - not long now!!

*Cleckner* - Hope your well, thanks for keeping everything so updated :hugs: your a star! hope appt goes well and you get your sweep - i know i dont want to be induced either :( hope u enjoy ur brekkie

*Aunty E *- love the fabrics an your so talented wish I was as handy with a needle and thread - its great that you love it so much! looking forwad to seeing final product!! OMG :shock: what the hell did they do? I cant believe they broke it - how rude!!!

*Sam_Star* - gosh I dont know what to say hun :hugs: but I know your strong and you will pull through all this - just remember what I said about my friends baby - same condition and heart prob that needed op and she is fine - Elinor will be too just stay positive!!! I know its hard but I believe in you and know you can do it you have us for support ok?? Just do not let you know who bring you down ok?!!?

*Overcomer* - sorry your back is so sore and hope you get some more sleep!! do we get to see pics of the nursery?

*Shadow* - great to see pics of Vincent he is sooo adorable!! Thanks for doing the mummy and baby group!! :hugs:

*Shiv* - oooh baby is getting more and more ready now eh?

*MJ* - sorry about all the hassle with the parking :( I hate parking attendants must be a nightmare in london! wow fab bump - ur just all baby!!! :thumbup:

*jelr* - sorry about the funeral never nice :hugs: hope you enjoy the hen party and get to spend some quality time with your friend!! :wohoo: mat leave :yipee: bring it all closer now!! RLT tablets?? oooh might get some of those!!! bored of drinking the tea already!! Oh and back to back can mean a more painful labour but try getting on your hands and knees - that helps a lot! or visulisation of the baby turning whilst lying on your left in a quiet room with soothing music has been proven to help a lot! good luck!

*dimplesmagee* - oooh that is exciting that your cervix has softened and must be dilated a little if mw could feel lo head if she wanted - hopefull lo will come early on own accord!! yes it is annoying that we dont have a step by step guide that happens to everyone - but i guess 'if everybody was the same, we'd get tired of looking at eachother' :rofl:

*FairySam* - enjoy the wedding - lovely day for it :D

*Vici *- glad you got a good sleep and that your stats are all great :dance:

*Boothh* - can nipple stimulation help? I have had no leaking nothing - has anyone else?

*rubyrose* - eeeeeeek :yipee: how blooming exciting!! baby is on the way out!!

*tmr* - glad Lucas is being a good boy, and hope latching gets easier!! I will take your advice on what you did for labour getting started :haha:

*Pips* - aww hun sorry you rfelt so down this morning, sleep deprivation is horrid and it makes us worse espesh with hormones!! Hope you enjoy your eve tonight :hugs:

as for me yesterday I went to physio for the SPD and they gave me crutches - i feel so stooopid walking with them - anyone else that have them feel that way?? said pain will get worse after birth and will most likely last the entire time i am breastfeeding as that makes your body release relaxin too!!! :shrug: 
last night we went to a confident/hypno birthing class and did all this visulisation stuff which was great!! been thinking boy all along and during my hypno bit when i mentally received my baby for the first time it was a girl so who know what its going to be, I am confused and even more excited for the meet now!!
so i then went to bed and could not sleep - took me ages to nod off!! But I kept waking all the time going for a wee (7 times i think) and thinking I was in labour and sleeping through contractions!?!?! now that was odd - I was not having contractions!!!! I had niggles all night and kept telling myself to sleep cos i needed to save energy for tomo when it would get stronger and would need to deliver :dohh: - now this morning TMI alert I had a lot of mucus plug - I think :blush: loads of it kept coming - jelly stuff, clearish like ewcm but then some thicker!?! was this my plug!?! not really had much else today now!?! although bump seems to have changed again :shrug:


----------



## Pippin

Awww quick question ladies, I've got really bad period pain and it's making me feel sick is this normal?


----------



## Jai_Jai

I have not had any like that pips - I would say not....but I am no expert can your ring mw and ask?


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon, not sure if it's a BH as never had one before that I know of also it's lasted for a while now maybe I'll take a paracetamol and phone MW if still here in another hour.


----------



## Pippin

Oh and Jai_Jai great news about your plug coming away. :yipee:


----------



## jelr

Pippin: they saw period pains can be the start of labour, not sure about the sickness though as Jai said probably best to ring midwive.

Jai Jai: Sounds like your plug to me, you were probably dreaming of contractions all night, I am like that lately kinda dreaming but not quiet in a deep sleep due to having to get up and wee all the time.

Shadow: Make the most of that sleepy time.

MJ: Yay for the lower price on the lease.

Cleck: Thanks guarantee I miss plenty on those baby brain days ha ha.

Nutty: Glad your feeling a bit better and hope those eggs were nice.

AuntyE, Overcomer, MJ and Rubyrose - Thanks for the advice on the back to back, guess I will have to try and get on all fours although I can't usually kneel at all my knees are so worn from my arthritis but I might try with some cushions under the them as I dont fancy all that pain in labour eeeekkkk - I'm terrified of labour as it is, without the added pain and from that link MJ sounds like baby is back to back as it says that "When the baby is anterior, the back feels hard and smooth and rounded on one side of your tummy, and you will normally feel kicks under your ribs." I did have the the hard and smooth feeling on one side of my tummy before I reckon LO moved and I have never felt rib kicks even though I still havent dropped at all - It also says "When the baby is posterior, your tummy may look flatter and feel more squashy, and you may feel arms and legs towards the front, and kicks on the front towards the middle of your tummy" which is what has been happening since I think little one moved. Eeekkk I really hope bubs moves back the other way.


----------



## rubyrose

Jelr - really hope he moves for you!! xx


----------



## rubyrose

Ohh just saw your reply to jai jai thats fab about your plug coming away!! I inspect every wipe now incase mine does lol, i sure hope baby is on the way, ive had enough!! xx


----------



## jelr

No ruby rose think I wrote that wrong ha ha - I meant I was like that half dreaming and half awake due to being up peeing, but no plug is still there for me. Jai Jai's is going though so yay for her.


----------



## nuttymummy

jen n jelr...u both deserve medals for the amount of effort u put into replying to everyone....its not easy, and its time consuming but u both really do make an effort....want to send u HUGE :hugs: coz i know sometimes i just dont have the time nor the brain power to do anything like that!!!

eggs wernt too bad :rofl: the carrot cake was nicer that i had for afters!!

jelr mine was back to back for ages n i had LOTS of movement up front....apparently her back is on my left hand side at the mo....still got lots of movement with limbs too so not sure whats going on!! lol

hurry up all the babies who are overdue.....its eviction time!! (including u little miss!! *points at bump hiding under the keyboard shelf lol*)

arrrggghhhh........its so annoying all this waiting! :rofl: come on little babies.....time to come out!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

my BH dont hurt at all hunny.......is your tummy hard and tight??? have you spoken to mw yet?


----------



## rubyrose

Lol jelr oh well im sure it will come away for you soon and lets hope for me to lol!! Lucky jai having hers coming away. I'm full term tomorrow so i'm happy to get the ball rolling now, bring on the pineapple and sex !!


----------



## jelr

Thanks Nutty - I can't take all the credit though I know Jai Jai and Vici and some of the other girls do the same and manage to answer everyone. 

I dont have any other little ones like you and some of the others do also.

Hopefully this LO will move again then as I still have 2 weeks to go, just afraid it is getting to tight for such a big movement but sure fingers crossed.

I know you must be so fed up waiting so fingers crossed for you too that LO makes an appearance soon.

Well I'm gonna run (ha as if - I should have said waddle) and get in the shower before my hair appointment and the hen night. Enjoy your evening girls.


----------



## jelr

Rubyrose: Yep I have been using the EPO and RLT and plenty of sex too and am hoping it will all have some effect and LO wont be overdue - mind you he or she would want to turn first ha ha.


----------



## Pippin

They feel a little better Jai_Jai I took a pain killer don't feel so sick now. I'll give it a while before phoning mw. Also have to go out now :dohh: tummy not to tight always hard though. Baby wriggling which doesn't help lol! :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

well keep us updated pip :hugs: and take it easy ok??

enjoy ur night jelr xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Hope things are moving, Pips! You, too, Jai... :D

Have fun tonight, jelr!

I didn't end up calling the hospital as AE perked up this afternoon after my lunch. Am still getting this pressure feeling right down low though... feels like I am about to burst, quite strange. Was also getting some achiness/period-type, and SPD was bad so have taken paracetamol and that's helped but not with the pressure. It's like a bloated/gassy feeling right under my bump, only it's not that, I think :rofl:

also spent the afternoon watching a DVD I got from the NCT ages ago (I was in Mothercare in Bluewater when a lady from a local NCT group who had an info table there gave me a bag full of leaflets and things, including this DVD). I'd never bothered with it but it's been sitting around so I thought it was time. Made me think, I will need people other than you wonderful ladies here to talk to after baby is here... has anyone else in the UK thought about joining a local group? My friend who I saw yesterday joined a tea group and meets with the other ladies a few times a week even now when her son is over 2 years old. She really recommended it. I don't think you need to join the NCT itself for that...


----------



## Jai_Jai

Glad AE perked up MJ :dance: thats great news!! Interesting about the pressure - maybe its your waters and you will be in that 10% of womens waters going before labour starts or something!?! Yes I had some ante-natal classes not NCT ones though they were called positive parenting classes and I meet up with the girls from there once a week and also my friend attended some back in June when she was preg and I go along to hers as well.....will prob go to parent and toddler groups as there are a few around here where new mums just meet for coffee etc. I think we all need some 'real' adult company and to get out and about after babies are all here :D

Its exciting everyone is having signs :haha: maybe Cleck's Grandma is right about the full moon being the entire week - I have mild period pains now and had more jelly too :rofl: I told DF and he was like :shock: - nervous bless him :dohh:


----------



## Aunty E

I've been having more BH than normal, but as they don't hurt, I don't think it's anything to get excited about. Unless of course hypnobirthing has worked so well that I will have a pain free labour and in about two hours a baby will pop out when I sneeze :haha:


----------



## dimplesmagee

pip- I was just talking to my sister yesterday about her labor/deliveries and she said that with one of her labors she felt really sick and puked. I have also read that in some of my research that an onset of labor can be flu-like symptoms. So, if you are having period pain and feeling sick...might actually be a good thing!!! But I'm glad you are feeling better!

Mary Jo-glad your baby is moving again! Your baby was just sleepy...:sleep:
And I love your bump! You look great and ready to pop! :)

Jai-Jai- that sounds like your mucus plug. I hope that means your baby is right around the corner and their will not be too much more waiting!


Has anyone felt any sharp pain/twinges near their lady bits? Or how about a feeling that's a cross b/t something scratching/tickling/scraping from the inside of your lady bits? I don't even know how to describe it, but it feels strange. 

I believe that my LO is currently laying on his right side, and at times laying back to back as well. I have a heard time making out body parts, which annoys me b/c I want to know how he is laying. But who knows maybe he is working at rolling over so he will be facing the right direction!

Today, haha probably most of your yesterdays, I have been feeling really good with lots of energy! So, I picked up my house, did some vacuuming, unloading the dishwasher, and cleaned my bathroom. Feels good to have a clean house!

Hope everyone had a good night's sleep!


----------



## rubyrose

dimples i think i know what you mean! Do you sometimes get it if you get up fast or cross your legs?! I asked the mw about it today and she said my baby is quite far down (2/5) and could be the pain and shooting things ive been getting x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:dance: ooh Aunty E I am hoping that the hypnobirthing session I had will do the same to me - wouldn't that be lovely :D

Dimples - I have had that - kinda feels like a needle or something being poked about - yeh I dont know how to describe it either but think I know what you mean, my baby was 4/5 engaged nearly 2wks ago (can you believe it has been 2 wks already time is flying) and I have a mw appt on Tues so we will see if s/he has dropped more then....but maybe it is a sign of baby engaging like ruby has said :D


----------



## rubyrose

Anyone else really had enough with the increased discharge?! Mine is (SORRY if tmi) white and very gloopy all the time, kinda snot like LOL. :blush: I don't really like panty liners cause i get paranoid they will show through clothes i know that sounds nuts so i end up changing my undies a few times a day cause i just feel so icky.... if me and the hubs are about to you-know-what to i dont even like him touching down there cause i always feel ew! :nope:


----------



## Boothh

on the nipple stimulation thing, 
i did it last night for 2hours, i did get pretty strong BH that were starting to hurt they stayed for a couple of hours afterwards, 
but nipples are sore today so gunna try again tomorrow over clothes and see what happens, 
hopefully i can do it for longer and kick start something, fingers crossed, xx


----------



## xarxa

My brother called and told me that they have confirmed a case of swine flu where he works.

So, for now im staying away from him. I'm trying to find advise on newborns tho. Does anyone know how I should react to this. Does this mean Embla can't see her uncle when she arrives? FYI My brother is not sick, or atleast not yet....


----------



## dimplesmagee

rubyrose said:


> Anyone else really had enough with the increased discharge?! Mine is (SORRY if tmi) white and very gloopy all the time, kinda snot like LOL. :blush: I don't really like panty liners cause i get paranoid they will show through clothes i know that sounds nuts so i end up changing my undies a few times a day cause i just feel so icky.... if me and the hubs are about to you-know-what to i dont even like him touching down there cause i always feel ew! :nope:

I have had that the last couple of days too...not exactly sure if it means anything or not, but I just assume it's normal. I wear panty liners everyday and have to change it about 3x a day. I would probably change it more, but I'm too lazy sometimes to walk up the stairs and do so. :) But yeah, with the increase in discharge can make foreplay a bit ew! I know what you mean!

Booth...hope something works out for ya! 

Glad to hear others our feeling the strange feeling I am...I look fwd. to hearing what your midwives say about your babies' engaging! Hopefully that is what mine is doing as well! Definitely feels like a whole lot of prickles some times, which is different than the sharp shooting pain I sometimes feel while walking, sitting, legs crossed ect. But it comes and goes...pregnancy is such a miracle!

Well, I am starving...heading out for dinner! My brother-in-law is staying with my husband and I this week, so dinner will be myself (almost 37 weeks pregnant), my brother-in-law on crutches in a hard cast, and then my husband. We look like a great healthy bunch!!! Haha! :)


----------



## augustbaby09

Happy Due date to me and the other August 8th ladies :) xxx Lets see how overdue we go... :( lol xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Glad someone else has it and not just me its icky lol looking forward to having my normal vag functions back!! (tho i have a feeling this will be a while !!) 

Happy due date to all the 8th of august ladies!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. Quick update on me and than I'm going downstairs to relax. My appointment was at 3:45 PM today. I went in, had horribly high blood pressure. Which happens to me usually and than it typically calms down by the end of the appointment. I am super nervous by nature so it's quite normal for me. But this time the pressure didn't drop. So before being sent up to be hooked up to monitors on the labor and delivery floor, the doctor checked my cervix. I am 1 cm dialated. Just enough to get my sweep! :happydance: So I got it. It does not hurt at all by the way ladies. Not even a bit. I was like 'what was all the fuss about with pain'. Unless I just handle pain differently. It was just a bit uncomfortable but over with in literally five seconds. :shrug: 

So by this point DH and I are completely freaked though that the baby would have to come tonight from my high BP. We go upstairs, I get all hooked up. They take my bloods and urine sample. And I just laid there and got monitored. Once I was on my side, the BP dropped to normal. In fact it dropped super low for a while there. Urine had to be taken a second time because the nurses labeled it wrong and the lab wasn't having any of it. Than after that issue, the bloods had to be retaken for the same reason! :dohh: You would seriously think the nurses would know how to label these things so this wouldn't happen. So I just got discharged and it is now 9:30 PM! :sleep: I'm exhausted. 

BUT there is even more. I got my induction scheduled!!! If the baby isn't here by this weekend, I go in at 6 PM monday night and they will start me off with softening of the cervix, etc. So by the 11th my LO should be here!!! :happydance::happydance: I am ecstatic and utterly terrified at the same time. :blush: 

So my appointment was super long and alot happened. Lets hope the sweep did it's job though cause I really don't want to be induced. But if that happens, I'm okay with that too. My husband is absolutely freaking out now that we have a date set. It's cute. :haha: When I asked about induction I didn't think they'd pick a date so close. And DH actually tried to have them move it back further. I just giggled and said she has to come out sooner or later so we might as well make it sooner. :rofl:

So that update wasn't really quick but I had to let everyone know. If you actually read all that I give you tons of props. hehe. I will talk to you all in the morning. :wave:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Cleck...besides the hassle of the blood pressure, and the taking of blood and urine...it was a pretty exciting day! Happy Induction date! But I know what you mean about wanting to go naturally, so I hope your sweep works. I'm not too optimistic that my little guy will come in the next two weeks, before inducing, but I can at least hope and pray! Hope you have a great weekend!!! Your little miracle is right around the corner.


----------



## ZoeBunny

Well girls, I think this is it!!!

Lost plug all day yesterday, more and more each time I went to the hospital.
Waters broke at 3:35am and I've been having pains every 6 mins for 2 hours now, starting to get painful. Phoned Labour ward and have to go in at 7:30am to be checked...

My text buddies should be updating my journal... come one Peanut, Mummy's ready :yipee:


----------



## FairySam

HAPPY DUE DATE TO ME!!!

(and Cleck and Augustbaby 09!)

Sorry haven't caught up yet on yesterday's posts - I shall do in a bit - but just had to say WOOOOOO!!! :wohoo:

Looks like I'll be joining the overdue club tomorrow though! :(

Ooooh how exciting for you ZoeBunny! At least someone might get to have a baby today!!! :rofl:

Sam x


----------



## Pippin

*Cleck* that is fab news on your Induction date.

*Zoe* wow your having your baby (or already had it :haha:)

*Fairy Sam* congrats on your due date.

AFM period pains stopped last ight but hoping it's a good sign of things to come.


----------



## Mary Jo

yay, Zoe and Cleck... :happydance:

and yay for your due date, Sam... fx not long left...

Pips, I had period-ish pains last week, inc. some yesterday, never led to anything. :cry: not regular or timeable or any of that. more constant achiness.

have now been looking at acupuncture. wondering if I could get an appointmnt quickly... it's not that I mind going overdue but 10 days till they'd induce me is insane in my eyes, and I *don't* want to be medically induced if at all possible (hence all the RLT, sex and EPO). BUT I am nervous that because of having had a previous medical procedure on my cervix (LEEP - a chunk cut off because of precancerous cells 6 years ago) it'll affect its ability to dilate. I've read different people's experiences of pregnancy after this and for some it resulted in preterm labour because the cervix was shortened (mine isn't, that was checked at 21 weeks) and others, the cervix failed to dilate normally because of scar tissue. I am hoping after 6 years it'll all be fine down there but who knows, they've never said there might be an issue but that doesn't stop me wondering (the lack of internals, while I understand the policy, is irritating because I WANT TO KNOW IF ANYTHING IS HAPPENING!!!!!)

so I don't know if acupuncture would do anything if I had a reluctant cervix but it's worth a go, I think... an I found a clinic nearby that does it (it specialises in fertility and pregnancy acupuncture). they must be able to take pregnant ladies wanting to avoid induction in at short notice, after all it's not the sort of thing you *know* you'll need weeks in advance.


----------



## Mary Jo

and heh... am also wondering: will this baby be born before I hit 1,000 posts?

34 (or I guess 33 now) to go at the rate of 4-5 a day (only that's the average from when I joined and I rarely posted till I was in 2nd tri) would make me hit the magic number in about 8 days. Except it'll prob be more like 4 days. Ack. oh well, guess I think no he won't come first. :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

dimplesmagee said:


> pip- I was just talking to my sister yesterday about her labor/deliveries and she said that with one of her labors she felt really sick and puked. I have also read that in some of my research that an onset of labor can be flu-like symptoms. So, if you are having period pain and feeling sick...might actually be a good thing!!! But I'm glad you are feeling better!!

Goodness I've been feeling achey like flu for a while and I have very mild period pains again now (despite waking up with none) so I can just hope but I bet it's my body playing with me. You watch I'll be a September Mummy now! :dohh: I'm going to make myself some RLT and wait :coffee:


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> Fairysam- I know your not here but had to share this. Oddly enough, even though we've never met, I had a dream about you last night and that your water broke and you said 'oh how did I ever think it was my water last time' because this time it just GUSHED out and there was no mistaking that it was your waters. :rofl: Weird that I dreamt about someone I really don't know. :shrug:

LOL! That's hilarious! I hope it was a premonition!!! hehe!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> and heh... am also wondering: will this baby be born before I hit 1,000 posts?
> 
> 34 (or I guess 33 now) to go at the rate of 4-5 a day (only that's the average from when I joined and I rarely posted till I was in 2nd tri) would make me hit the magic number in about 8 days. Except it'll prob be more like 4 days. Ack. oh well, guess I think no he won't come first. :rofl:

Hahaha, Ilike that sort of a bet, I say yes!!!


----------



## augustbaby09

Awww that must be brilliant to know you wont have to wait too long for LO. Good luck over the weekend and if nothing happens then ill be thinking ofd you monday/tue :cloud9: XX







cleckner04 said:


> Okay girls. Quick update on me and than I'm
> 
> 
> going downstairs to relax. My appointment was at 3:45 PM today. I went in, had horribly high blood pressure. Which happens to me usually and than it typically calms down by the end of the appointment. I am super nervous by nature so it's quite normal for me. But this time the pressure didn't drop. So before being sent up to be hooked up to monitors on the labor and delivery floor, the doctor checked my cervix. I am 1 cm dialated. Just enough to get my sweep! :happydance: So I got it. It does not hurt at all by the way ladies. Not even a bit. I was like 'what was all the fuss about with pain'. Unless I just handle pain differently. It was just a bit uncomfortable but over with in literally five seconds. :shrug:
> 
> So by this point DH and I are completely freaked though that the baby would have to come tonight from my high BP. We go upstairs, I get all hooked up. They take my bloods and urine sample. And I just laid there and got monitored. Once I was on my side, the BP dropped to normal. In fact it dropped super low for a while there. Urine had to be taken a second time because the nurses labeled it wrong and the lab wasn't having any of it. Than after that issue, the bloods had to be retaken for the same reason! :dohh: You would seriously think the nurses would know how to label these things so this wouldn't happen. So I just got discharged and it is now 9:30 PM! :sleep: I'm exhausted.
> 
> BUT there is even more. I got my induction scheduled!!! If the baby isn't here by this weekend, I go in at 6 PM monday night and they will start me off with softening of the cervix, etc. So by the 11th my LO should be here!!! :happydance::happydance: I am ecstatic and utterly terrified at the same time. :blush:
> 
> So my appointment was super long and alot happened. Lets hope the sweep did it's job though cause I really don't want to be induced. But if that happens, I'm okay with that too. My husband is absolutely freaking out now that we have a date set. It's cute. :haha: When I asked about induction I didn't think they'd pick a date so close. And DH actually tried to have them move it back further. I just giggled and said she has to come out sooner or later so we might as well make it sooner. :rofl:
> 
> So that update wasn't really quick but I had to let everyone know. If you actually read all that I give you tons of props. hehe. I will talk to you all in the morning. :wave:


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> Pips, I had period-ish pains last week, inc. some yesterday, never led to anything. :cry: not regular or timeable or any of that. more constant achiness.

Yer that's it. Just happy to know it's not just me in a way. I can't give birth yet now, our new carpet for the spare room is coming on Thursday :rofl: DH has to do it of course (as in get rid of the old one and clear room) but I wanted to paint the skirting boards if I can bend over on all fours. I heard working on all fours is good to induce labour.........:happydance:


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> Okay girls. Quick update on me a... I will talk to you all in the morning. :wave:

Ooh Cleck how exciting! Wish I knew when I would be popping!!! How exciting!!!

Can you get your LO to send some baby dust to Amelia to tell her to get her skates on please?!! Am sick of waiting now!!!:dohh:


----------



## Pippin

FairySam said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls. Quick update on me a... I will talk to you all in the morning. :wave:
> 
> Ooh Cleck how exciting! Wish I knew when I would be popping!!! How exciting!!!
> 
> Can you get your LO to send some baby dust to Amelia to tell her to get her skates on please?!! Am sick of waiting now!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Can I have some too :shrug: :haha: (I know I know your first in line hehehehe)


----------



## FairySam

hehe! I'll send you some labour dust Pippin, but I'm not sure how effective it will be!!! :dust:

LO has been rooting around in there this morning so I hope it was her packing her cases ready to leave! :haha:


----------



## Pippin

Back at ya hon :dust: :dust: (double dose as she seems to like it in there and Mummy wants to see her today!!!!)


----------



## cleckner04

FairySam said:


> LO has been rooting around in there this morning so I hope it was her packing her cases ready to leave! :haha:

:rofl:



I send labour dust to everyone! :dust::dust: 

I couldn't sleep a wink last night. Which brought out my MS this morning. I just can't stop thinking about labour and the baby coming now. :blush: Nervous stomach, I tell you what! And when I have a lack of sleep, the stomach just doesn't like me even more. I know it's cool that I have a date in case I don't go on my own, but it's just made me absolutely terrified. :dohh: I want to hold her, I just don't want to push her out of my daisy to do it. LOL! :haha: DH was snoring away beside me and I just kept rolling all over trying to rest my mind that was racing a mile a minute. Why is it so easy for the men?! :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> LO has been rooting around in there this morning so I hope it was her packing her cases ready to leave! :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I send labour dust to everyone! :dust::dust:
> 
> I couldn't sleep a wink last night. Which brought out my MS this morning. I just can't stop thinking about labour and the baby coming now. :blush: Nervous stomach, I tell you what! And when I have a lack of sleep, the stomach just doesn't like me even more. I know it's cool that I have a date in case I don't go on my own, but it's just made me absolutely terrified. :dohh: I want to hold her, I just don't want to push her out of my daisy to do it. LOL! :haha: DH was snoring away beside me and I just kept rolling all over trying to rest my mind that was racing a mile a minute. Why is it so easy for the men?! :growlmad: :haha:Click to expand...

Oh bless! It is scary isn't it?! I'm still putting my fingers in my ears and singing 'lalala' a bit on the whole pushing/daisy scenario TBH! Being in labour and actually having a baby to look after is still more like a concept for me, rather than something that's definitely going to happen in 2 weeks or less!

I bet the induction date is what's scared you though - bet it makes it more real that you have a 'latest date' for everything to get going! And that the date is just a couple of days away!

Here here on the men having it easy - esp where sleep is concerned!!! So annoying when you can't drift off! They must be practicing for all the night feeds that they won't have to do!!! :growlmad::rofl:


----------



## FairySam

Pippin said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> and heh... am also wondering: will this baby be born before I hit 1,000 posts?
> 
> 34 (or I guess 33 now) to go at the rate of 4-5 a day (only that's the average from when I joined and I rarely posted till I was in 2nd tri) would make me hit the magic number in about 8 days. Except it'll prob be more like 4 days. Ack. oh well, guess I think no he won't come first. :rofl:
> 
> Hahaha, Ilike that sort of a bet, I say yes!!!Click to expand...

I hope my LO comes before I hit 1000 posts!!! :rofl::dohh::haha::growlmad:


----------



## Mary Jo

Pippin said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> Pips, I had period-ish pains last week, inc. some yesterday, never led to anything. :cry: not regular or timeable or any of that. more constant achiness.
> 
> Yer that's it. Just happy to know it's not just me in a way. I can't give birth yet now, our new carpet for the spare room is coming on Thursday :rofl: DH has to do it of course (as in get rid of the old one and clear room) but I wanted to paint the skirting boards if I can bend over on all fours. I heard working on all fours is good to induce labour.........:happydance:Click to expand...

yeah, I heard that scrubbing floors is a good way to get baby into the right position as well! I'd get sanding and painting now...

have had some more pressure feelings and *some* little aches but nothing to get excited about. OH and I went out for an hour, just to the shops, for a little walk around. I'd walk a lot more only I have way worse SPD pain in the evenings after a busy day. I feel fine at the time but later I pay. am just really really hoping baby has moved even a little when I see the mw on Monday. if this pressure feeling is anything to go on I'd say he has... but am not getting my hopes up again.

going to try a hot curry tonight. just hope it doesn't break my tummy (it's been ok lately, when I remember to take the drugs :dohh: )

have done the sex a couple of times. that's fun, sex for deposit of semen. most unromantic nights of my life, practically!!!

oh, and I had a Magnum Temptation with Caramel & Almond. WHAT AN EFFING DISAPPOINTMENT. normal Magnums are way nicer.


----------



## Mary Jo

FairySam said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> and heh... am also wondering: will this baby be born before I hit 1,000 posts?
> 
> 34 (or I guess 33 now) to go at the rate of 4-5 a day (only that's the average from when I joined and I rarely posted till I was in 2nd tri) would make me hit the magic number in about 8 days. Except it'll prob be more like 4 days. Ack. oh well, guess I think no he won't come first. :rofl:
> 
> Hahaha, Ilike that sort of a bet, I say yes!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope my LO comes before I hit 1000 posts!!! :rofl::dohh::haha::growlmad:Click to expand...

something tells me she probably will :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Cleck - glad to hear someone say a sweep wasnt so bad!! Hope the sweep works for you but if not, you have your induction date i'd be excited but terrified to, not long till you meet your bubs! :baby:

Zoebunny - how exciting, good luck honey!! 

MJ - hope your baby arrives before you hit 1000 posts :hugs: i know how your feeling, just want it to end now and meet baby

Pippin - sounds like somethings happenin!

fairysam - am sure your bubs will arrive before 1000 posts!! :laugh2: Sending you lots of labour dust :dust: and hope baby comes soon!


Well i am bloody pissed off now anyway!! Needed to call natwest today to change payments from our joint loan to come out of hubs account as im leaving natwest and we dont live together at the mo and its now nearly 3pm his not awake and his phone is OFF and i need him with me on the phone as its a joint loan so i cant change it without him there. :growlmad::growlmad: Thing that also peed me off is i could of been in labour now and no phone?! I know it went dead last night but why didnt he put it on charge i could kill him sometimes i really could. 

Also finding it hard 2 get out of bed now i suppose cause his head is so far down and i walk like a twat, its a proper waddle now. :blush: causing me more lower back pain to. :cry: Just think i could be another 4 weeks with baby 2/5 engaged omg!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Old Lady 'Your enormous!!! Are you having twins?'

Jenna 'No.....'

Old Lady 'Just one? Blimey! Good luck with that'

Jenna was sat on a bench waiting for DF to bring car round to this area of town as couldn't walk any further cos of spd pain - this lady came up to me to say that and then walked off!?! :grr: how rude!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

sorry just had to share this it made me laugh at how rude ppl can be!!

anyway lots of :dust: to you all for easy labours that come soon xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh my gosh it really sounds like crunch time is coming for soooo many of you now, girls!!! I am sooo excited for you all, I just can't wait to compare photos and night feeding notes and everything and to coo over all of your gorgeous little ones with you!!!

lol... :blush: which brings me nicely to my blatant spammage of the thread with a little video I took of Vince having a wakeful moment! He sleeps most of the time really, but just occasionally we get this lovely little spell of wakefulness where he shows us those huge dark eyes and just generally acts like a cute little newborn :cloud9:

Hopefully it will make you all nice and broody and especially for you, Cleck, hopefully it will help you to focus on what comes AFTER all of the pain and stress of labour!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzzRpqN43ao

I'm wishing you all so much luck as you imminently pop those little lovelies out! Can't WAIT to meet them all...

Shadow x x x


----------



## FairySam

ShadowRat said:


> Oh my gosh it really sounds like crunch time is coming for soooo many of you now, girls!!! I am sooo excited for you all, I just can't wait to compare photos and night feeding notes and everything and to coo over all of your gorgeous little ones with you!!!
> 
> lol... :blush: which brings me nicely to my blatant spammage of the thread with a little video I took of Vince having a wakeful moment! He sleeps most of the time really, but just occasionally we get this lovely little spell of wakefulness where he shows us those huge dark eyes and just generally acts like a cute little newborn :cloud9:
> 
> Hopefully it will make you all nice and broody and especially for you, Cleck, hopefully it will help you to focus on what comes AFTER all of the pain and stress of labour!!
> 
> I'm wishing you all so much luck as you imminently pop those little lovelies out! Can't WAIT to meet them all...
> 
> Shadow x x x

Aww Shadow he's such a cutie! Unfortunately my stupid PC won't let me view the vid, but the still image of him is so cute - as is your avatar!

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwwww Naomi - Vincent is adorable sooo cute!! I love his little tongue :D so sweet!! I am even more broody now :D


----------



## Pippin

Awwww *shadow* what a cutie, he's saying "I want my dinner Daddy" heheheheh :haha: just adorable and yes I want mine NOW!!!! He currently has hiccups so it's cute visualizing what he's doing.

*Jai_Jai* what a horrible women, next time tell um there is 6 in there that'll shut um up!!!! Do people forget how big we get at the end :dohh:

Oh boy anyone watching cricket what a disaster!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> ... I am even more broody now :D

Muhahaha, that was my secret agenda, to make you all super broody! hehehe :winkwink:


----------



## Pippin

I love the new profile picture *Shadow*, he looks like he's thinking really really hard about something!


----------



## Mary Jo

does anyone know where the thread that was full of things to do when you're bored went?

I am past bored, verging on the depressed today. it's doing my head in. I don't know what to do.


----------



## FairySam

Mary Jo said:


> does anyone know where the thread that was full of things to do when you're bored went?
> 
> I am past bored, verging on the depressed today. it's doing my head in. I don't know what to do.

Oh hun bless you!

Do you like scrabble? I play random people on scrabble on facebook all the time! It's great! BUt then I like scrabble! If you;re not into it you'll be even more bored!!!

They have lots of other daft time-passing games on there if you like that sort of thing!


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks Sam. I am not one for internet Scrabble really... but guess I could do some FB quizzes.

found the thread in question and have bumped it in the hope of further ideas to inspire me.

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Mary Jo

I never knew saturdays could drag like this before I stopped work. I wish I was there right now. :cry:


----------



## Mary Jo

guess I am working on my post count. good job they don't come down on you like a tonne of bricks for posting after yourself here like they do on other forums.


----------



## FairySam

oh dear! 

I've spent most of the day faffing about on Photoshop with the photos from the wedding yesterday! Wanna see some of my handy work?!

Original pic...

'Cut out' and doctored to add in more petals of confetti...

And converted to black and white...


:D


----------



## FairySam

Mary Jo said:


> guess I am working on my post count. good job they don't come down on you like a tonne of bricks for posting after yourself here like they do on other forums.

do they really?! that's a bit daft! why do they do that?


----------



## Mary Jo

control freakery? I don't know, they think you should edit your previous post to add whatever else you felt the need to say, I guess. it's funny to see grown, intelligent women falling over themselves to apologise for "spamming" for posting even a couple of times in quick succession, even though they were not consecutive!


----------



## rubyrose

Aghhh i know the feelings about being bored! Come on baby feel like im waiting for a really delayed bus xx


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> control freakery? I don't know, they think you should edit your previous post to add whatever else you felt the need to say, I guess. it's funny to see grown, intelligent women falling over themselves to apologise for "spamming" for posting even a couple of times in quick succession, even though they were not consecutive!

I post in quick succession all the time :rofl: can't be arsed to re edit posts!!!

Oh and that thread was mine about what to do when your bored. I'll bump it hon. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Oh and *FairySam* I play scrabble on Facebook all the time we should have a game!!! PM me if your interested and I'll give you my name to look for. Or if your already friends with anyone in here look on their friends and look for Aimee and do a friends request :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

*sigh* :( I miss you guys so much, there's nobody posting regularly over in Lion Cubs yet, I'm so lonely :cry:


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> *sigh* :( I miss you guys so much, there's nobody posting regularly over in Lion Cubs yet, I'm so lonely :cry:

Stay with us then :yipee: we like having you here too. Maybe we'll all go over together at the end of August, it gets lonely in here too when most people move on, as in end of second tri :cry:


----------



## ShadowRat

Yea, guess you're right Pips :)

In terms of health, I think I'm 85% now (barring the rest of the healing from the C-Section) so I feel like I have much more of a chance to sign in here regularly again now, almost like I used to :) I really have missed you guys...

So is there anything I should know about that I missed while I was away girls?? That'll keep you all busy: Fill me in on stuff!! lol...


----------



## Shiv

Hi girls :hi:

So how is everyone doing?

Cleck - I can understand why you are nervous, it is hard to imagine pushing the LO out of down there! i have been kinda ignoring that part!! But good luck and i hope yougo naturally over the weekend

jai jai - what a horrible lady - itoo was asked today if i was sure it wasn't twins!! note to self - whenever I see pregnant ladies in future always remeber not to mention how big their bump is - just say how womderful it is!

Fairy Sam - labour dust for you and all the other due ladies 

MJ - I don't wanna freak you out but I had a dream about you last night!! The funny thing is although I have seen a picture of your face, in my dream you were as in your last bump picture, not kinky but just in your pants and top! You went into labour and had your baby 2 hours later!! ~I hope you have such an easy labour! 

All my dreams seem to be labour related these days!

Has anyoen heard from Nutty? Maybe she has popped!

Pips - I'll still be here for ages - I am convinced I am going overde by quite a way!

I have been at a bbq today and I felt like a complete frump, and I hated being sober when all my friends were getting drunk. I hope that one day in teh future I can feel desirable again instead of just pregnant. Don't get me wromg I actually like being and looking pregnant - it is certainly a talking point. But it would be nice to feel like someone might one day look at me againand think - oh she's a bit of all right!!:blush:


----------



## Shiv

Oh and how could I forget Vincent - what an absolute cutie pie he is - you are very lucky Shadow x As is he to have such a greta mummy!


----------



## Pippin

I'm convinced too Shiv, Maybe we'll both be Sept Mummies, I can feel litle one making this his home for a while although I do feel sorry for him, he's very squashed right now!!!

Shadow, it's been a bit quiet in here recently too what with everyone popping. Just the usual chatter and not much drama.


----------



## Mary Jo

:rofl: - your dream, Shiv - it's the first thing that's made me smile all day... :D (hope YOU weren't too freaked out by me popping up!!!)

and goodness, yes, 2hr labour sounds divine right now :)

am having bad day. just fed up with just about everything.


----------



## Shiv

Oh and the REALLY weird thing Mj is that you had a baby girl :nope:


----------



## Shiv

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo bored!! there is nothing on TV on Saturday nights!!


----------



## Shiv

Oh and I have just found out that I have been wearing my knickers inside out ALL day!


----------



## FairySam

Shiv said:


> Oh and I have just found out that I have been wearing my knickers inside out ALL day!

LOL!!! I did this the other day! Noticed half way through the day so decided by thats time it was too late to swap!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Shiv said:


> Oh and the REALLY weird thing Mj is that you had a baby girl :nope:

Ah. Well, unless 2 scans were wrong, I don't think that's happening! maybe it means I am having a boy and it'll be 2 DAYS in labour. or 2 weeks. the longest labour in history :(


----------



## FairySam

Pippin said:


> Oh and *FairySam* I play scrabble on Facebook all the time we should have a game!!! PM me if your interested and I'll give you my name to look for. Or if your already friends with anyone in here look on their friends and look for Aimee and do a friends request :hugs:

I went into the August Mummies Club on FB and found the Aimee there - hope that was you! I have requested you as a friend! LETS SCRABBLE!!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Shiv said:


> Oh and I have just found out that I have been wearing my knickers inside out ALL day!

Sorry i've just caught up and i will make sure i reply to as many as poss but i just have to :rofl: at this shiv hehe i went to my scan the other day with my knickers inside out lol!!!!

Shadow i absoloutely love little vincent he's such a cutie!! 

Mj so sorry you were bored all day if i was home then maybe we could have played rock scissor stone or something...... x

Fairy sam and cleck your babies had better come soon!!!! 

GAH WE NEED MORE PHOTOS!!!!!!


----------



## FairySam

Sam_Star said:


> Shiv said:
> 
> 
> Fairy sam and cleck your babies had better come soon!!!!
> 
> GAH WE NEED MORE PHOTOS!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying! Been on my ball for over an hour so my feet are giant and my back is killing me!!! :dohh:
> 
> Even had a spicy meal for tea! AGAIN! (It was pizza though so not all bad!!! :pizza::haha: )Click to expand...


----------



## Shiv

Bouncing on my ball gives me back ache as well!


----------



## Sam_Star

Sorry beware mini rant.....
Why oh why does my hubby INSIST on making me feel like a common WHORE when he wants to do the deed i mean jeez!! I wouldnt mind a little nookie tonight myself but for gods sake there is just no need in making me feel completely worthless!!!!!!

*breathes* sorry rant over!


----------



## Shiv

:hugs: Sam star


----------



## Sam_Star

Thanks shiv! xxx


----------



## Zoya

Thanks Jo for all the updates and thanks to all bnb friends and to Jo for all your wishes.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am still in hospital but my dear hubby has brought laptop 4 me :flower:

here is my birth story and picciiiiiiiiiiii................:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...beautiful-baby-boy-kanu-here.html#post2775131


----------



## elly75

:hugs: Sam!


----------



## Sam_Star

Zoya just commented on other post congratulations hun he is adorable!!


----------



## FairySam

Oh Zoya he is beautiful! Sorry you ended up with a section but at least you are both safe and well! :D


----------



## Pippin

FairySam said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Oh and *FairySam* I play scrabble on Facebook all the time we should have a game!!! PM me if your interested and I'll give you my name to look for. Or if your already friends with anyone in here look on their friends and look for Aimee and do a friends request :hugs:
> 
> I went into the August Mummies Club on FB and found the Aimee there - hope that was you! I have requested you as a friend! LETS SCRABBLE!!!Click to expand...

Yay that was me!! Have added you and started a game. You are also just up the road from me, small world huh!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Shiv said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo bored!! there is nothing on TV on Saturday nights!!

Tell me about me about it, DH had me watching a punk documentary on BBC4 and now he has all his old albums over the living room floor reliving 'the times'. I'm a bit younger than him and the punk era passed me by so I have no idea what he's talking about but I'm nodding in the right places so it seems!!! :dohh:


----------



## Shiv

Congratulations Zoya - he is gorgeous x

Ok so they aren't baby pictures but thought I would uplaod some photos of our nursery. They aren't great photos and the room looks really bland but they give an idea!
 



Attached Files:







chair.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 2









bouncer.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 2









nursery.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 2









playmat.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 1









pram.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aunty E

ARGH. Vincent is so CUTE. WHERE IS MY BABY!

I can't believe how much the time is dragging - I only finished work on Friday, but the weekend seems like it will go on forever! 

Am going to give Imogen her own drawer in our room, as most of her stuff is packed for the move in the spare room. That will occupy me for at least FIVE minutes tomorrow. BLAH.


----------



## elly75

Vincent is adorable :)

I'm anxious to see this little one too although I sort of wondering if it'll come late.


----------



## Pippin

Shiv said:


> Congratulations Zoya - he is gorgeous x
> 
> Ok so they aren't baby pictures but thought I would uplaod some photos of our nursery. They aren't great photos and the room looks really bland but they give an idea!

Awww looks lovely hon. Well done. We're waiting for our new bedroom to have new carpet then we're giving him our old room so poor thing just has a cot for now!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi:

Happy Sunday everyone :hugs: hope you enjoy the sunshine and maybe just maybe even start to pop :dust:


----------



## FairySam

Shiv said:


> Congratulations Zoya - he is gorgeous x
> 
> Ok so they aren't baby pictures but thought I would uplaod some photos of our nursery. They aren't great photos and the room looks really bland but they give an idea!

This looks fab! 

And you have the same rocker as us!!! Did you get it from Kiddicare?!

:D


----------



## FairySam

Jai_Jai said:


> :hi:
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone :hugs: hope you enjoy the sunshine and maybe just maybe even start to pop :dust:

Happy Sunday to you too!

We have very cloudy weather here today though, rubbish! 

FX for the popping! I've been telling Amelia Sunday is a great day to be born, but I don;t think she's listening!!! :dohh:

I had loads of random dreams last night! Shadow even popped up in one of them! I dreamed her baby had really long hair and was called Rhys??! :rofl:

Also dreamed a doctor told us we were having twins and that they'd missed it on both my scans! However I was having one and DH was having the other!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: OMG Sam that is hilarious!!! DF having one? :haha: yeah right a Man would not cope :D But wouldn't that be nice :D

It is beautiful sunshine here today - there is a Supercar Show on at Wilton House today which I reeeeally wanted to go to it only costs £5 to get in etc but with my SPD getting worse and also feeling like I have a bowling ball between my legs I know I wont be able to cope with all the walking around :cry: so I am not going!! I have told DF to go anyway with a friend as its not fair for him to miss out but I am gutted - been looking forward to it fo weeks!!!!

So what are you doing with yourself today other than giving Amelia pep talks? :D


----------



## ShadowRat

CONGRATS Zoya honey, Kanu is soooo lovely, can't wait for a few more pics if and when you get a chance :happydance: I'm PMing you now about the new mum and baby group if you're interested, but please don't feel that you need to reply right away: You need to settle down and heal up first so don't rush yourself :winkwink: :flower:

Shiv, loving the nursery honey, good job!! 

JaiJai, sorry you'll miss out on the show, nasty SPD :grr: But if it helps, my SPD went away IMMEDIATELY after Vince was born, so there IS a light at the end of the tunnel!!! Hang in there sweetie :hugs:

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

FairySam said:


> We have very cloudy weather here today though, rubbish!

Hmmm, maybe we've stolen your good weather down here, cos it is loooovely here today!! If I had my EPIOC already, we could take Vinnie to the beach, but I couldn't manage the walk (close as we are to the sea) with him in his buggy, I can't push my manual wheelchair that far either and the only other option is to put Vince in the baby sling and for OH to push my wheelchair for me, but I'm sure it would be too hot to be wearing the sling with Vincent's body heat etc... I'd overheat and so would he! :shrug: ah well, we could sit in the garden maybe... Got to watch out for his delicate newborn skin though!



FairySam said:


> I had loads of random dreams last night! Shadow even popped up in one of them! I dreamed her baby had really long hair and was called Rhys??! :rofl:

:rofl: Random!!! :wacko: Not sure what to make of that really!! Is it some kind of welsh thing?!? :shrug: :rofl: hehehe how peculiar!!

xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Shadow - that has made me feel heaps better :hugs: I was told mine would get worse first (after vaginal delivery) then stay the same if i was going to beastfeed.....so that all worries me - but I hope it does go! How is Vinnie today :D


----------



## ShadowRat

He's not bad thanks Jen :D He had a pretty good night last night (woke about every 3 and a half hours: That's actually progress for us!!) Had a bit of a fussy morning when daddy forgot to change his nappy when he gave him his first morning feed, but when OH took the dog for a walk I got up and dealt with it all properly :rofl: We are still very much finding our feet!! But I'd say it's going fairly well. Right now he is having a "Daddle" (A Daddy-cuddle... OH has this funny habit of squashing words together like that hehehe :haha: ) 

Have you guys come any closer to officially deciding on a name (or two I guess, a boy and a girl name) for JT? I'm not asking you to tell it hehehe but was just wondering whether you've officially chosen names yet or whether you're thinking you'll wait to see what "fits" when :baby: is born...

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

That is great :D - defo progress!!! awww it all sounds so surreal but so amazing, it must be such hard work, and although I know it will be I just don't think I know just how hard it'll be iykwim? Is it a huuuuge shock? Must be scary in a way to have such a responsibility, I mean I know we all planned for this but when it happens it must be so :shock: :haha:

Ummmm I think we have a couple of girls names now :D but I do think we have the one girl name that we both reeeally like but have a couple of others - or one other as back up incase it does not fit her!

Boys names I am finding it harder I mean there are some lovely names out there and a few on my family's side that I would like to honour (Vincent actually being one of them funnily enough) I think deciding finally on a boy is harder for me......Jos and I definitely need to have 'the talk' soon though or we will still be sat here 3 weeks after the birth calling him/her JT :rofl: maybe if it is a boy we will just have JT!?! :haha:


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> ... awww it all sounds so surreal but so amazing, it must be such hard work, and although I know it will be I just don't think I know just how hard it'll be iykwim? Is it a huuuuge shock? Must be scary in a way to have such a responsibility, I mean I know we all planned for this but when it happens it must be so :shock: :haha:

Yep, you've hit the nail right on the head there!!! It is SUCH a shock to the system. I mean, it's crazy, cos I have wanted it for soooo long (years!) and we planned so carefully for everything, and yet until you actually take the plunge and have that baby reliant on you for EVERYTHING, 24/7, you just really cannot know what to prepare for or what to expect!! BUT it does start to settle down quickly... At first (and still now a little) I was actually missing my old life (lol, "old" life... just a couple of weeks ago!!) but OH has been so great in helping me to accept Vince into our new life together and I think I'm slowly starting to feel better about it all really. We were sooooo looking forward to him being here, it's funny that it should be hard at all, but I think that's very common and I'm certain that if you asked me in a week or so I'd say that it feels like Vince has always been in our lives :D

He sure is a cutie, so that really helps hehehe :winkwink:

That's cool about the names, I think that's pretty much what you said the last time I spoke to you about it :) "JT" is a cool name!! lol... It'd probably have to stand for something, though, right? I think you said you had a name that would fit that for a boy at least, that'd be pretty sweet, given that you've been referring to him/her as JT for so long now :winkwink:

Ooooh, Vince is hungry, and it has been about 3 and a half hours now so I figure he can have his food hehehe .... *gets bottle for cranky baby*

xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes I can totally understand what you mean, and you are right I bet 98% of people (not just women) find the whole concept very daunting once baby is _actually_ here....oh yes I know you will be saying that it feels like Vincent has always been there....I do not doubt that for a second. I also think that perhaps as humans we can 'prepare' a little too much and build our expectations of ourselves a little high, then beat ourselves up over it as it has not 'gone to plan'

Yes your right we do have a name with initials JT so perhaps we may end up using that name for our wee man (I have got to stop assuming I am on team :blue: :dohh: poor little bubs if JT turns out to be a little Princess :haha:)


----------



## ShadowRat

Anyone heard from Becki (boothh) the last couple of days?? She used to post something pretty much every day, but the last post I see in here was a couple of days ago and she mentioned some stronger, painful BH... :shrug: Are you still with us Becki honey???

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> I also think that perhaps as humans we can 'prepare' a little too much and build our expectations of ourselves a little high, then beat ourselves up over it as it has not 'gone to plan'

:thumbup: I think you're dead right there too :)

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh no not heard from Becki *goes to check out here facebook*


----------



## Jai_Jai

her status says 'does not like this countdown' and that was 2hs ago....so I think she is ok!?!


----------



## Shiv

Morning ladies (or should that be afternoon :blush:)

Shadow I am glad you are getting into a routine with little Vincent. I am getting really quite nervous (read scared!) about how I will cope with an actual baby!! SO many girls from my NCT class have struggled with breastfeeding - and I know it is not the end of the world to bottle feed - and they have very cryey babies. I guess i just hope for a nice contented baby (but that seems like it is definitely NOT the norm!). I think I can quite easily see myself missing my "old" life!

No plans for today - David is hungover after his last night of drinking so a quiet day for both of us!


----------



## Sam_Star

:wave: Hey girlies you seem to be chatting quite nicely today and i'm being such a moody moo lol!
Well i was up all night with quite painful BH so much so that my bump is actually sore today :( When i tried telling Darren why i'd been up through the night he just completely ignored me!! So i'm officially not talking to him ever again! :rofl:
Shadow its so lovely to hear you talk about vincent it makes me feel all gooey inside! Its going to be such a strange feeling having Elinor and leaving her at the hospital i cant imagine that at all at the moment!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Hey Shiv and Sam, Happy Sunday to you girls :)
JaiJai, I hadn't thought of FB lol... I think I'm still suffering with "baby brain", that was a really obvious place to check!! Yea, I guess she is probably just trying to pass the time etc. 

Shiv, before I had Vince, I had nooooo idea that BF might not be easy for me! I know that sounds kinda dumb, but I had just always assumed that I would be able to do it with no problems. I guess I like to think that I'm the kind of person who just keeps at something until she's good at it, and it was such a shock to my brain when it was toe-curlingly painful and made me feel totally miserable :cry: I want to pass onto you all, before you pop those little ones out, that although it is likely not the case for everyone, I'd really advise you to be prepared to have at least a small struggle with breast feeding (unless you're really lucky and have beautifully contented babies who latch on with ease!!) I thought my mum would be able to help me through it all, as she used to be a BF counsellor, but I guess it was too long ago for her because she just kept saying "Oh, I don't really remember...." and stuff :dohh: But I thought for the first few days that it was SUPPOSED to be hideously painful for the first few days/weeks, and that I was just supposed to push through it. But it was REALLY REALLY painful, and I was SO miserable, that I just couldn't keep it up. Since we've switched to formula things have been sooo much easier and I feel much more in control too. I hated how that painful BF experience was making me resent Vinnie a little, it really shouldn't be like that at all :( I blame the hospital really, there was just nobody there to really properly help me to learn to BF, and those who did try to "help" all had different things to say and it was so overwhelming and confusing :cry: That only added to all of the stress of my birth story experience!!!


But AAANYWAY, I really shouldn't go on and on about it, but I do feel strongly that if someone had warned me beforehand, or if I'd had better help in learning to BF for those first few crucial days, we'd be in a slightly different position now and things would have been so much easier for me. I hope my experience and "pearls of wisdom" rofl: wisdom?! My first baby is only 12 days old!! :dohh: ) help some of you in those first crucial days after your babies are here :)

On another note, Sam sweetie, have you been given any idea of how long Elinor might be away from you, if she does need to be away from you? If you can plan for it it might make it a little easier... :hugs: sweetheart, keep that chin up, you are coping so well :) 

xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

She may be away for a couple of weeks until i can actually see her it depends on if she can be delivered in my local hospital or not if she is delivered there then she may have to travel to Bristol without me which is my worst case senario!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh honey, that sounds pretty tough ... But surely if she is in special care, whether it's in Bristol or in your local hospital, you can still go and visit her and things?? For those days/weeks that she can't be with you, I think it'll be really important for you to focus really strongly on how much you are looking forward to having her and talking with Darren about all of the positive stuff to really keep yourself going. It'll be hard enough with all of the post natal hormones rushing about, you will just have to take things very carefully and go really easy on yourself I think... Maybe see if you can have internet at the hospital if you're staying in for long, and get on here really regularly and talk it all through with us if you want to: I think if I could've had internet in my hospital jail-cell (lol) it would've been a bit easier to cope... (Hospital internet was down :grr: )

:flower: for Super-Sam :winkwink: x x x x


----------



## Sam_Star

If she is transferred to bristol then i wont be able to travel with her and i wont be able to go up with darren either until i'm discharged which may be up to a week!! Im really trying to prepare myself for not being able to see her for a while you know? Then if i do its a bonus!!!
Thank you all for your support in this im so pleased that i have people to talk to that dont judge me in anyway or hold back iykwim!! xx


----------



## ShadowRat

:winkwink: Of course (on the whole not judging and not holding back thing...) That's what we're here for my dearie, you just let all of that stress and worry out right here and we will all help you through it :) :)

I think it's a good idea that you've got yourself mentally prepared to not see her for a little while. It might feel like a lifetime as you're going through it, but I promise you once you get that little angel home and in your arms, and once your life starts to revolve around her, you will forget so quickly all of the stress and worry you had before. I know Elinor may need lots of extra care for her various issues, but I don't doubt that you'll be a wonderful mummy to her like you are for your boys :D :thumbup:

Just stay positive!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Here here - well said Shadow, like all the other ladies I totally agree and you know I am here for you (and I am at the other end of the phone too :hugs:)


----------



## leo

hi girls how u i feel like i have been preg 4ever now. well 7 more days till my section i im so hoping i went in my self so i could try vbac. but its not looking good wish i could fast forward time to the day he comes. sick of worrying now take it easy xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Morning girls! I don't have long to update but wanted to say congrats to Zoya and that I'll update her info later today! 

Shadow- I 100% agree about BFing. I know it will be hard and have no expectations for it to be easy. I'm not an 'extreme' BFer though in the aspect that if I have to go to formula, oh well. Cause really it is what is right for me as a mom and my baby. Not what the rest of the world thinks is best. Formula these days is so close to breastmilk that it's amazing. And I recently read that regular skin-to-skin contact is just the same as far as connecting with your baby since they say breastfeeding is super good for connecting or whatever. So have some naked cuddles with him. hehe. :haha:

Also wanted to add, I'm glad your feeling better Shadow! It's nice having ya back!! :hugs:



Now I'm off to get around to bring a jug of 24-hour urine into the labour and delivery ward. LMAO! :rofl: How lovely right?! But they wanted to test my protein over 24 hours to make sure my kidneys are functioning correctly. After that BP scare I think they are being super cautious. It's a real mood killer with the DH, dumping my pee into a jug all day long! LOL!! He said he didn't want to :sex: last night because he didn't want his sperm ending up in my jug. How sweet right? :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh also wanted to add real quick. The sweep so far hasn't been successful. And they said it should kick start labour within 24 hours so looks like I'm gonna be induced after all!!! The only thing the sweep has been successful at is giving me tons of bloody, mucousy discharge. Which I'm assuming is a plug or a show of some sort. :shrug: I'm not disappointed though as they said before doing it that it is a 50/50 chance that it'd work but baby won't come if she isn't ready. :wacko:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Also wanted to add, I'm glad your feeling better Shadow! It's nice having ya back!! :hugs:

:dance: Thanks, Cleck! It's good to BE back!!! I think I missed a big update from you whilst I was all zonked out from no sleep, didn't you say you were being induced soon???!? I'm SOOOOO excited to meet Emma!!! 



cleckner04 said:


> Now I'm off to get around to bring a jug of 24-hour urine into the labour and delivery ward. LMAO! :rofl: How lovely right?! But they wanted to test my protein over 24 hours to make sure my kidneys are functioning correctly. After that BP scare I think they are being super cautious. It's a real mood killer with the DH, dumping my pee into a jug all day long! LOL!! He said he didn't want to :sex: last night because he didn't want his sperm ending up in my jug. How sweet right? :rofl:

:rofl: That's hilarious... But he kinda has a good point, it might've messed up the tests or something eh?!? :rofl: *imagining them all swimming about in your yellow swimming pool* :rofl:

Time for a certain little man's feed!! I'm off, back later hopefully ladies :) x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Oh also wanted to add real quick. The sweep so far hasn't been successful. And they said it should kick start labour within 24 hours so looks like I'm gonna be induced after all!!! The only thing the sweep has been successful at is giving me tons of bloody, mucousy discharge. Which I'm assuming is a plug or a show of some sort. :shrug: I'm not disappointed though as they said before doing it that it is a 50/50 chance that it'd work but baby won't come if she isn't ready. :wacko:

ETA: aha, so you might be getting induced then? When will that be honey??? I'll be eagerly awaiting news!!

Oh and LOL @ 50/50 chance... so, what they're saying is it will either work or it won't?! LOL how clever of them eh?! hehehehe :winkwink:
Positive sign, though, that you're having a "show" of sorts!! Emma is almost ready, I'd say! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Pippin

Just posted this as a thread as I'm so upset :cry: or I was I feel better now after a rant at DH and on here. Really got excited about the hospital having a birthing centre only to be told after two visits I can't go there..... The delivery suite is nice anyway so not too worried but just very grumpy about the time and money wasted!!!!

*Posted in thread.....*_
Just thought I'd spare you the heart ache I went through today at my local birth centre.

I really fancied having a birthing pool and looked around the hospital's birthing centre during our antenatal classes and loved it. My MW then told me to go back and book in so they could assess whether I could give birth there (why didn't they do this the first time??). So I went back again and had another look around and got really excited as DH could stay and you had your own room and it is all lovely etc, etc. Only to go through both of these visits, get my hopes up for a lovely place to give birth, to then be told as I (mild) asthma I couldn't go there . Wouldn't a simple question or leaflet at either the antenatal class, the surgery or over the phone when I arranged to come in save me and the MW a lot of time, not to mention the £6 parking fees  Now I'm upset as I can't have a birthing pool.

The delivery suite is lovely so I'm not worried but I feel a few questions would have saved all of us a lot of time. If your in the same position as me a few questions might save you a lot of time. *She also said if you have high blood pressure, asthma, diabetes or obese (above 35bmi) you can't go*. I only have the asthma part. Each centre will have their own criteria but worth checking first to save you time._


----------



## Shiv

Pip - that is rubbish - they should make you aware of that from the start

Hey Cleck - so not long to go now - how are you feeling? If I don't get a chance to say it later - good luck1 i can't wait to see just how beautiful Emma is!

Is there any point at which i should be concerned about how much my feet are swelling (assuming I don't have headaches, vision issues etc). My feet are seriously sore with it - they feel like they are on fire as the skin is SO stretched! Also does the swelling go down quick after the birth?!?

My husband is bouncing on my birthing ball at the mo - I think i need to get him out of the house. I might drag him to see a chick flick at the cinema. i can't cope with anything in the slightest bit serious and the idea of air con is VERY appealing!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> ETA: aha, so you might be getting induced then? When will that be honey??? I'll be eagerly awaiting news!!
> 
> xxx

I go in tomorrow night at 6 PM for them to 'ripen' me up. LOL! And than tuesday morning they'll start with the pitocen. This is all pending if the labour ward isn't full as they only have 5 delivery rooms available so I could get pushed back. But I was just up there today and it was empty so hopefully that means I have good odds of getting it started tomorrow night! :happydance: 

So as of tomorrow night I won't be on here for about a week or so. :wacko: How am I possibly gonna survive without checking up on here every day?! hehe. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin- That totally sucks!! They should have definately put that information out right off the bat. I'm sorry you can't get what you wanted hun. :hugs: If it makes you feel any better, I am giving birth in a little tiny delivery room, not a suite, nothing fancy. Not even windows. So basically I'm in a windowless cave to birth my child. :haha: Not appealing but it's the military so I guess it's to be expected. 

Shiv- I'm feeling excellent! I think this LO wants to hold in there cause I'm not getting nearly the 'signs' that everyone else is getting. I'm fairly certain she hasn't engaged or anything. So I'm sure this induction is going to be long and drawn out. But I'm ready for it. And about your swollen feet, I'm sorry my dear. :hugs: I was told if it is super sudden swelling to come in and get checked over. So if you just woke up one day with elephant feet, it might be worth getting checked cause it could be your BP raising too high.


----------



## jelr

Hi girls

Shiv: My feet and hands are also really swollen and think I even have fluid on my face now and hospital told me not to worry as long as I wasn't dizzy or had headaches or was seeing stars so I would say you are ok but I know it is not nice. I love the nursery by the way it is gorgeous.

MJ and Aunty E: I'm with you on being bored, all I did yesterday evening is play farmtown on facebook, it was pretty mindless but it passed some time away.

Samstar: :hugs: to you - you are so strong.

Shadow: Glad you see you back - the video of little vincent is sooo cute.

Pippin: Sorry to hear the bad news about the birthing centre - they really should have explained that from the start.

Jai Jai: Sorry to hear your spd is playing up so badly and that you didn't get to go to the show especially when you have been looking forward to it so much.

Cleckner: OMG I can't believe emma might be here tomorrow or tuesday, best of luck with your induction tomorrow.

Leo: Good to see you, hope LO arrives before your section and you get your VBAC.

FairySam: I had a good old giggle at your dreams. I hope you enjoyed the wedding.

Rubyrose: you hit the nail on the head when you said you feel like you are waiting on a really delayed bus, I feel like time has stopped.

[email protected]: Happy due date to you for yesterday and to all the others that your due dates are here or have passed.

Dimples: Hope your dinner went well on Friday night.

Zoebunny: It really sounds like you are on the way, hopeing to hear little one is here soon.

xarxa: Hope your brother gets to see little one and swine flu doesn't affect this.

Congrats to Zoya and all the other August mummies who have had their babies.

Booth & Nutty: Have either of you had any move the fact that you havnt been on.

Well AFM - I went to my friends hen and it was good to catch up with the girls but I really did miss having a drink and was quiet uncomfortable sitting in the one place for so long. Well I'm joining you all on being bored and just wanting baby here at this stage, yesterday I spend the afternoon on facebook playing mindless games just to pass some time away and this morning I was really hormonal and treary as I'm just so tired and this stage and so so sore, my body is just so sore and worn out at this stage and to think it may still be another 3 and a half weeks before LO is here. Ah well I'm glad I have here to come on and pass the time and know you all know how I feel and are going through the same thing, I feel so bad for getting upset as LO is so worth all the pain and I would do it ten times over for him or her but I do find it hard sometimes. Anyways that is my rant over. Sorry for the winge girls.


----------



## jelr

Oh by the way I have been up on all fours like all you ladies suggested to try and get baby to turn - I have only manged this on the bed and not for more than about 3 mintues at a time as my knees wont hold and DH usually has to roll me off the bed :rofl: - so hopefully it has done something to move LO out of back to back.


----------



## rubyrose

Jelr - i hope its worked for you! I swear time HAS stopped!! Keep trying to keep busy but a lot of things i like doing costs money and im trying to save that for when baby is here!! HURRY babies!!

Shadowrat - vincent is absolutely gorgeous and your plan has worked, i am now SUPER broody LOL! Also, sorry to hear the BF didnt go to plan but you have the right attitude about at the end of the day, formula feeding is just fine and if it makes mumma and buba happy, its for the best! I know i prob wont just start as a breast feeding pro and i dont like being sore and uncomfy so i have some formula incase it doesnt work out!

Pippin - sorry to hear that honey, so many places now want to cover their own backs. I wanted to give birth at a particular hospital but because if my epilepsy (which is well under control) I'm having to go to this high risk hosp which has a shocking reputatation so i know how you feel. *hug*

Cleck - I am actually so excited (and jealous!) you wil get to meet your baby soon!

Sam_star - sorry to hear about your painfil braxtons, I just had some pineapple and got some strange twinges must be a conincidence tho, only had 20 or so chunks!

I am fine today tho im being kicked to shreds today and keep getting a shoulder sticking out the side of my belly (I think its a shoulder :/) and sorry if tmi, keep feeling like i need a poo then i get to the toilet and NOTHING! So annoying!


----------



## cleckner04

rubyrose- omg I am the same way with feeling like I need to poo and nothing! It's like I feel all this pressure down there so I sit and think maybe I just need a poo. :shrug: It's irritating!


----------



## rubyrose

Lol am glad i am not the only one!! I keep running to the loo and as soon as my bum hits the seat the feeling just goes!! I dont think im gonna miss any of these late pregnancy symptoms lol x


----------



## cleckner04

jelr said:


> ... and DH usually has to roll me off the bed :rofl:

:rofl: This made me chuckle. My DH always has to grab my ass and push it up so I can get off the couch. :blush: 

I'm just picturing all of us ladies with beachball bellies waddling around. :haha:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks girls, have calmed down a little bit now and I've decided to use my own bath and the hospitals have baths too in the delivery room so it's a small consolation. Just felt more disappointed than anything, the pools look lovely. Also after hearing Tsia had such a good time in hers I'm doubly disappointed but ho hum can't win them all.

It's a lovely evening here in London so DH and I are doing a posh BBQ just for the two of us. It's our anniversary tomorrow so we're starting the celebrations off early. next door have Indian wedding preparations going on so we even have people singing around us with bells and all sorts, really do feel like we are somewhere else!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Well I am doing another search through our list to make sure I haven't missed any LO's being born and just got to ZoeBunny. She's had her LO! She was on team yellow and she had a little boy!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nuttymummy

hi, im sorry i havnt had chance to catch up....i can never get online properly coz my laptop is knackered, so is my dads comp so im having to make do with my dads laptop at the mo.

kiddo had her baby boy this morning.....i will let her announce the name!

she had the exact same due date as me....and i havnt popped yet!
duno how much longer i can carry this enormous belly around for!!


----------



## Mary Jo

I see Mummy Burgo had her baby as well.


----------



## cleckner04

Nutty- Aww :hugs: It won't be long now. I was just updating the list and noticed the same thing. All these girls that have already popped and they are due after me. I noticed all of us girls due on the 8th are still holding on. :dohh: 

I saw Kiddo had her LO! :happydance: I didn't want to update the list till I had all her details. I'm just missing the name for her. So guess I will wait till she's home so she can share! 

mummyburgo and armywife have also had their LOs to those interested!! But I'm just waiting on weights for them to update. :haha: I don't want to miss any details! :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> I see Mummy Burgo had her baby as well.

Must've posted at the same time. hehe.


----------



## nuttymummy

i know the name of kiddos little boy....but thought it would be fair for her to update....she shouldnt be long...i think everything went smoothly.

i dont know about the weight of mummy B little boy though.

i must take one last pic of my bump 'that everyone said will NEVER make august' :rofl: its HUGE, i get pointed at, shocked eyes....n even i cant believe ive managed to carry it around for so long!! my back is a wreck!!! lol


----------



## FairySam

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: OMG Sam that is hilarious!!! DF having one? :haha: yeah right a Man would not cope :D But wouldn't that be nice :D
> 
> ...
> 
> So what are you doing with yourself today other than giving Amelia pep talks? :D

Well today I've mainly been sulking! The sun did come out eventually so DH took me out in the car for a drive round the country side to make me feel better! It worked and we stopped in M&S on the way home and got a stir fry 1234 dinner thingy, so we're looking forward to that!

And I've just had DH at the walk in doctors place. He cut his leg on a stag do paint balling about 3 weeks ago. He complained about it really hurting at the time but there was barely anything to see, anyway since then it's become infected (he picked it!:nope: ) and he had some antibiotics last week, but since the course finished it's swelled right back up like a tennis ball, is all red, hot and angry and he's in loads of pain. So he's got a prescription now for some really strong antibiotics but can't get them till the morning with it being Sunday! :dohh:

Great news on Tsia! What a punctual boy Mylo is!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

sounds like a nice day Sam - sorry about OH's leg it sounds nasty!! so annoying having to wait until morning to get the anti-biotics!!


----------



## FairySam

cleckner04 said:


> rubyrose- omg I am the same way with feeling like I need to poo and nothing! It's like I feel all this pressure down there so I sit and think maybe I just need a poo. :shrug: It's irritating!

Rubyrose & cleck - me too! I feel really 'bunged up' in that dept but nothing is happening! :dohh:


----------



## FairySam

nuttymummy said:


> hi, im sorry i havnt had chance to catch up....i can never get online properly coz my laptop is knackered, so is my dads comp so im having to make do with my dads laptop at the mo.
> 
> kiddo had her baby boy this morning.....i will let her announce the name!
> 
> she had the exact same due date as me....and i havnt popped yet!
> duno how much longer i can carry this enormous belly around for!!

I'm with you on the beach ball belly! Being overdue is RUBBISH!!! 

DH even said today my belly looks as big as my exercise ball! Cheers husband!!! :growlmad::rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

lol, will deffo have to share one last pic lol


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone,

Well it is near 100 degrees here today :(. I have been having an upset stomach for days and I just can't seem to eat. I am not sure what is going on with that. I wish OH would get up and go get the rocker so at least I have something to kill the boredom as he likes watching horror movies and knows I hate them so I have been bored all afternoon. Anyway, I'm heading off now.


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh Nutty, glad you're online, I wanted to check with you that it's ok for me to be using the Lion Cubs logo you made... I've got it on my photobucket and have been giving out the link to people who have PMed me back to say they want to be part of the new group... :blush: I really should've checked with you first, is it ok?? :blush: ...


----------



## Pippin

FairySam said:


> nuttymummy said:
> 
> 
> she had the exact same due date as me....and i havnt popped yet!
> duno how much longer i can carry this enormous belly around for!!
> 
> I'm with you on the beach ball belly! Being overdue is RUBBISH!!!
> 
> DH even said today my belly looks as big as my exercise ball! Cheers husband!!! :growlmad::rofl:Click to expand...

OMG I've just said to DH my belly looks like a ball today and I'm not over due yet, how big am I going to get???


----------



## Shiv

Wow congrats to everyone who has popped!! it's been a busy few days for August mummies.

sorry you are still waiting Nutty - not long to go :hugs:

i thought I'd gross you out by showing you a photo of my foot! :-({|=
 



Attached Files:







IMG00030-20090809-1923[1].jpg
File size: 90.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, i'm back :( Hope you're all OK. We went to DFs parents yesterday to suprise them for his dads 50th birthday as they were having a BBQ. Was a big shock for them but it was lovely :D

I did give my laminate floor and proper proper clean before we left yesterday - hands and knees and everything. DF came in to see me sweating like a pig, huffing and puffing etc etc and asked if I wanted him to do it - but i was determined. Really regretted it after tho as because I'd been on my hands and knees my fat fluidy feet had gone super super flat on top and pushed all the yuckiness to the side. OMGG it nearly made me feel sick!! :rofl:

I've not been doing too bad! Tablets still working and feet getting bigger :rofl: Got a bloody headache tho so am going to do a quick catch up then get me off to bed :) Sorry if some updates seem a bit old but i've been gone a few days :)

Happy due date to all you 8th and 9th ladies :happydance:

Massive congrats to Zoya, Tsia and Zoe. So so happy for you guys :hugs: Hope all is going well xxxx

Aunty E - :rofl: about your hypno birthing theory. If it does that then i'm soooo getting on a last min course :D

dimples - I get those stabbing pains too, def been getting more recently tho :)

Ruby rose - with you on the discharge. Mine is only white sometimes and other times i just seem wet!!! I really don't think the hot weather helps as its a bit sweaty!! 

Cleck - so glad your app went well :D I know how much of a pain BP is so sooo glad it settled down and was all A OK :D Good news about your induction too :D I know what you mean about wanting LO out but dreading how shes coming out!!! I had to do that pee thing and OMGG I completly freaked out when I saw the container they gace me - I did ask if I was supposed to fill it bearing in mind it was 2 1/2 litres!! :rofl:

MJ - I reckon you'll hit 1000 posts first, sorry hun :rofl: With you on the whole romance thing tho :rofl: Its so attractive isn't it!!!

Shadow - Vinnie is just the cutest, even Shaun was cooing!! :D How you feeling now? Hope you're well on the way to bening back to yourself xx And that is so true about BFing. I am lucky that my childrens centre have a twice weekly bosom buddies group and I have been to 4 drop ins ante natally. The mums have been so helpful and the counsellors are fab! :)

Jai_jai - what a horrible woman! Hope you didn't let her get to you hun. How weird that my due date twin who is also team yellow is struggling with biys names!! I just can't decide :(

Sam - thats some fab photoshop work, i'd love to be able to do that :D Did you have a fab time at the wedding?

Shiv - :rofl: at your knickers, bless ya! Your nursery is looking fab hun, well done :D Sorry to hear you have elephantitis atm too :( When was your BP and urine last checked? Also is it a bit better in the morning or does it stay proper huge all the time? Might be worth a call to your MW but this weather really doesn't help us PG ladies :( But I do have to say, your footy looks lovely and slender compared to mine today :rofl:

Samstar - sorry your DH is being a dick!! :( Tell him to sort himself out or you'll DIY :D

Pippin - so sorry you can't go to your birthing centre, that really sucks :( I do know kinda how you feel tho as I was desperate for a water birth but am now being told I prob won't even be able to labour in a bath because of my BP :(

jelr - hope your attempts have worked at shifting LO :)


----------



## mumtobeagain

hi everyone, sorry i havent been on 4 a while, i've been soooo busy :) well still waiting on brooke to arrive, hopefully wont be too much later :) a big congratulations to every1 that has there lil bubs, i cant wait to meet mine :) will keep u all informed on how i go, only got 4 days left so she might shift her lil butt soon lol, had my show now so just waitin on an apperance lol, chat to u all soon, take care xxx


----------



## Mimiso

Vici - rofl at your post and about your feet.........they do end up making one feel sick hey. Mine were so swollen up I could only wear flip flops. Wish I had taken a pic and we could have had a contest....Wonder where you got th energy to scrub your floor like that. I remember huffing and puffing from mopping let alone being on my hands and feet.

Congratulations to Tsia, Zoebunny and Zoya, cant wait to see your pics. Enjoy your little ones.

Shiv - hope your feet dont swell up some more. They end up feeling like they are an alien part of your body hey

any others I have missed massive hugsxxx


----------



## Pippin

Shiv said:


> Wow congrats to everyone who has popped!! it's been a busy few days for August mummies.
> 
> sorry you are still waiting Nutty - not long to go :hugs:
> 
> i thought I'd gross you out by showing you a photo of my foot! :-({|=

Ohhh Shiv hon get them toes up above your head for a bit and some iced water. They look uncomfortable. :hugs: Lots of sympathy coming your way........ :flower:


----------



## Pippin

Vici honey well done you for cleaning the floor, I keep looking at mine thinking I'll do that tomorrow..... :dohh: it probably won't get done now :haha:

Glad the pills are working hon, maybe they'd let you go into a pool if the pills carry on. Here's hoping for you. :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

mmmmm seedless watermelon!!!


----------



## jelr

Congrats to Tsia, Mummyburgo, Kiddo and Armywife and your little ones.

Rubyrose: Yep this has to be the longest month of my life - it is funny I can remember being in 2nd tri and seeing girls that were at this stage and just wishing I was at their stage, now I wish this stage was over and LO was here, it is so terrible to be wishing life away but the days are so long especially with not sleeping.

Cleckner: Yep I'm defo one with a beachball waddling around :rofl: - my mam told me to start scrubbing my floors as that is meant to get labour started and DH started to laugh and said you must be joking we would need a crane to get her back up she is so stiff :rofl: - I can actually picture this happening ha ha.

Pippin: Glad you have calmed down. Happy Anniversary for tomorrow honey - hope you have a lovely bbq.

FairySam: Glad you had a nice day after, hope DH's leg is better soon - It sounds really sore.

Overcomer: Hope your tummy is feeling better soon hun and that watermelon sounds delish.

Nutty: Can't wait to see that last bump pic.

Shiv: ouch on the feet, mine are the same, try the cool water it doesn't bring them down but it does give some relief.

Vici: How did you find the energy to do that floor - fair play to ya girl - I'm out of breath just walking up the stairs now. eeekkk on the fluid moving on the feet.

Mumtobegain: Hope little one gets a wriggle on for you.

Mimiso: I'm with you on puffing and panting mopping the floor - that is me at the moment :rofl:

Well I think I am turning into a night owl as I dread the thoughts now of going to bed as I get so uncomfortable and it takes me so long to sleep, I think part of it is a mental thing at this stage - I expect not to sleep so I dont - Well I'm gonna head now and give it a try, talk to you all soon.


----------



## cleckner04

Vici- I actually thought the jug they gave me looked too small for the amount of times I pee in one day. But the nurse just gave me a funny look and laughed when I asked what would happen if I filled it. She was like 'you'd have more problems than protein in your urine if you can actually fill this whole thing in one day'. So after actually doing it and it wasn't even half full, I now realize how stupid I must've sounded to the nurse. :rofl: I guess I thought I pee'd much more than I actually do. LOL! I now feel for you even more with the BP stuff. I knew it sucked but I had no idea how badly till they made me lay on my side for hours straight with a monitor strapped to my belly and arm. :wacko:

Shiv- Just saw your feet picture. Although your foot looks painful, your toenails look fab! :haha: Thats what I noticed most about the picture. hehe. 

Overcomer- Seedless watermelon! I just had some last night. Funny that you brought it up today. :thumbup: Yummy isn't it?! 

jelr- :rofl: at a crane picking you back up. My DH says similar things. Our men are just too sweet aren't they? :rofl:

Fairysam- How ya doing my dear? Why is it that none of us August 8th girls have given birth yet, but all of the August 9th girls are already popped?! :growlmad: :haha: Doesn't make much sense now does it?! I had better come back from my induction to see you holding a LO as well! :hugs:



Well, I'm well and truly scared about everything tomorrow. Which actually nothing is going to happen tomorrow as they are just inserting that capsule to soften and ripen my cervix first. I'll have to stay the night so they can keep me monitored and than the actual induction itself won't start until Tuesday with the Pitocen, etc. But still! What if it takes days?! I am horrified that I'll be stuck there for days with nothing progressing. Days in pain doesn't sound fun. :nope:


----------



## Shiv

Thanks Cleck - i can't take credit for my toe nails (as if I could reach!) I treated myself when Ihad my legs waxed!

I can undersatdn you being scared. There are some horror stories out there about being induced - however there are also some stories out there about women who get induced and have their babies 8 hours later - so that could be you! In fact there was one August mummy who had a really good iduction (can't remember which one though as there have been too many popping recently!)

Anyway - good luck and it will all be worth it - and I just know Emma Sophia is gonna be gorgeous. Will Corey be with you for the whole time or does he get kicked out at all? i hope he is there with you. We will all be thinking of you over the next few days :hugs:


----------



## elly75

Good luck, Cleck! :hugs:

Shiv, your foot looks just like my left foot right now. No matter how much icing and such, still stays the same. The icing though gives a little relief.


----------



## Boothh

hey guyss, thanks for the concern lol 
but unfortunatly nope i have not yet popped, much to OHs dissapointment very morning he pep talks me cus he wants his 2week off lmao, 
have had rather a busy weekend which is why i havnt been on, 

it was my mums birthday yesterday so the whole family went out for thai, i tried to eat as spicy as i could, but so far hasnt worked, 
im up early cleaning again like usual for the last few weeks, just having a break and drinking my RLT, 
im starting to think this baby will never come :(
and i just want to see his little face soo much, :(
im taking my sister to the park later so gunna walk up a few hills if i can manage, 
and we bought some drawers to put the babies clothes in yesterday but silly me never read the dimensions on the box so i have to take them back and get bigger ones today because they are tiny!
so another busy day today i think, 
i have caught up but it hasnt sunk in, 
just wondering, 

is it possible for the baby to disengage so to say?
because my bump dropped last week but im suree its gone back up again, 
and they are being ridiculous with midwife appointments because they are short staffed so iv been cancelled on and they wont let me make another appointment so i cant ask :( xx


----------



## angelstardust

had my little girl on thursday 6th at 9.21am by planned c section (37/1wks) weighing 6lb15oz. Timed well as she had had a bowel movement already so would have went into distress soon. She has no name yet because daddy wont make up his mind and is in special care due to low blood sugar with a wee drip in her hand. but she is breast feeding well when she wakes up enough and taking expressed top up feeds fro m a cup when needed. slightly jaundiced and she is having another blood test at 1pm so lets hope it stays below the treatment level. I'm doing well, not as sore now but it is a long walk to special care. catch up soon i hope, best wishes to eveyone.


----------



## Mimiso

Congratulations Angelstardust on the arrival of your little princess - enjoy her. Sorry she is in special care at the moment but she will be out before you know it. Pleased the C-section was on time due to the bowel movement.

Cleck - is your induction today? Well good luck and dont worry about the induction. With baby number two my induction went very smoothly, I just had the gel inserted once and 10 hours later he was out. Usually when inductions drag is due to having it early like me this time when I was induced at 38 weeks. The consultant had already told me the risks of early induction before 40 weeks and true to form he was right. 

Jelr - rofl at having to be lifted using a crane..........Mind you I still need to be lifted using a crane at the moment

Vici and Shiv - hope your feet are not too uncomfortable today, not long to go now

Boothh - not too sure about whether baby can disengage but my bump only dropped at the last minute in labour, just before I felt the urge to push so guess it can happen at any time

Pippin - it is quite difficult getting motivated to do any cleaning with a bump that is ready to drop. This is a good time to delegate to your OH.......

Shadow - hope you are well today and the gorgeous Vince


----------



## Sam_Star

I've been thinking about you non stop angelstardust!! Im so pleased that baby is doing well you'll have to start calling her by your favourite name and then DH will just pick it up hehe thats what i did with Elinor!!

Mimiso hunny now are you and your little angel?? Is she sleeping for you?

Shiv ouch at the feet mine seem to be staying at a reasonable level of yuckiness lately but they arent too bad!

Cleck good luck at your appointment today hope things happen before the induction for you xx

Sorry if ive missed someone out :hugs: to you all xxxxx

AFM i have my SECOND fetel echo this afternoon at 3 im so scared can everyone please send a little prayer out to my little cherub we really dont want anymore bad news :cry: hopefully we will leave there with answers and know exactly when and where she will make her entrance!!


----------



## Shiv

Morning ladies,

Sam star - will be sending good, happy, healthy vibes your and Elinor's way this arvo! Let us jnow how it goes xx

My feet have gone down a bit over night so now i just need to watch them puff back up!

I have an exciting day of cleaning the kitchen and bathroom and tesco's shop - woo hoo!

have a nice day everyone x


----------



## babyboo29

Hello,

Just wanted to let you know I have had a baby girl called Annabelle, had her by emergency c section last monday 3rd August she is beautiful!


----------



## Mary Jo

hey ladies... 

congratulations to angelstardust, Zoe, Zoya and Tsia... :happydance:

Sam, lots of positive vibes from me, too - hoping they provide answers and set your mind at rest somewhat.

good luck today (and tomorrow) Cleck! hope the induction is a speedy one and Emma doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.

shiv - your poor feet :( this weather is not good for pregnant ladies!

sorry I wasn't around yesterday, well, I was kinda, but trying to get out of my bad mood. the waiting is doing my head in. Saturday, I got really upset, so OH and I went out for a drive for a little while in the evening, just for a change of scenery, then yesterday we were going to go for a walk but when we got out of the flat it was too hot for that so we went to McDonald's and then Sainsbury's instead. and I made a chicken vindaloo for dinner (with lots of veg and chick peas in); it wasn't as hot as I thought it'd be but we're having the rest for dinner tonight. 

and I've been watching Cold Feet on DVD - I've had the box set a few years but had only got to the end of series 3, so 2 left. I did watch them first time around but don't remember much about the last 2 series (especially the last one as it was shown on telly in the few weeks before I stopped drinking, in early 2003, so no wonder I can't remember seeing it!)

and finally something is happening - I have been losing the plug! (better than losing the plot.) just had a big blob of yellow/brown snot come out, with a load more bits of streaky brown snot. never in my life have I been so happy to see something so rank come out of me...

midwife this afternoon. really hope baby has dropped a fraction. it feels like he has, I have had a lot of pressure down there the last three days. and some bad-ish period pains, but only when in the car, weirdly.


----------



## tillymum

Just popping in to say hi! 

I personally can't wait to get out the other side and see and cuddle my LO.

Good to see so many August mum's popping and congrats to everyone who now have their LO's in their arms and good luck to the rest of us waiting and waiting and watching for signs!


----------



## xarxa

Congratulations to Tsia, Zoebunny, Zoya and angelstardust. :hug:

jelr - Unfortunately the guy my brother shares an appartment with came down with it on saturday. So he probably can't see LO until that guy is well again and we're positive he didn't catch it. Which could take a while.

Booth - i've been wondering this too. When LO gets the hiccups it feels like its alot further up then it used to be.

I've beem getting cold sweats during the night lately. It's so uncomfortable. I'm freezing and i can't cover myself with blankets cause i only get wet with sweat... In addition im getting up every hour to pee, smth i havent done since 1st trimester.


----------



## FairySam

Hey ladies!

Cleck - I know it's so unfair 9th August's have popped and the 8th's are still sat here stupidly pregnant! :dohh: I hope all goes well for your 'ripening' and subsequent induction! I'm sure it will all be fine! And I too hope Amelia has shown her face by the time you return with Emma too!!!

MJ - Woo for your plug! That's brilliant news! _And_ as well as us both being from M'bro it seems we have something else in common!!! We are both watching Cold Feet on DVD! :rofl: I started watching it last night too! (I'm watching from series 1 though) We have all the DVD's of the entire series and haven't watched them for ages! I'm fed up of Friends at the mo, as it's always on telly so I've gone for CF instead! I watched the episodes last night where Pete and Jenny were trying to conceive/Jenny was pregnant/she had the baby! Extra funny when you're up the duff yourself!!!

Well it's day 2 in the Overdue Hewit House and I'm getting pretty fed up! Had my 40 week MW appointment this morning - an appointment I was hoping I wouldn't need! All is fine, and madam is still kicking away happily in there singing 'ner ner ner-ner ner' at me! 

I have booked my sweep for next Monday, and then if I make that appointment (FX I won't need it!) she'll then organise the induction for the week after that. Oh I hate being overdue!

And to make matters worse I now have caught DH's stinking cold and so feel like crap on top of being incredibly pregnant, and incapable of more than 45 min chunks of sleep due to my stupid painful hips and back!

I'm feeling sorry for myself today - can you tell?!!! :rofl:

Anyway I'll shut up moaning now and go eat my lunch of caramelised onion houmous, carrots and salt and vinegar snack a jacks that I got especially to cheer myself up!!! :munch:

xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, Sam!! Funny we're both watching Cold Feet!! The episodes I've been watching are when Adam & Rachel finally conceive unexpectedly and then have the baby and Rachel is super-over-controlling... my OH watched them and was convinced that's what I'll be like, never letting him have a hold, etc... eeeek!

it's definitely weird to be watching the "pregnant and new baby" episodes!

sorry you're full of cold and feeling fed up, I understand the fed up of waiting thing. plug progress notwithstanding, I expect to be in your position in 3 days!! I don't set a great deal of store with losing the plug, BUT losing it at 39+6 has to mean things are going to get going soon, not like losing a bit at 35 weeks when it could still be ages away.

fx *prays for us both*


----------



## rubyrose

Shiv - your poor foot!! Looks very uncomfortable! :hugs: Have a nice foot bath! 

Vici - well done on getting your floor lovely and clean! I think my nesting instinct finally kicked in a tiny bit as i spring cleaned bathroom but its gone now LOL

Jelr - i hear you with the sleeping. I cannot get comfortable at all, hopefully our babies will come soon

Cleck - thing ive already said but good luck with the induction will be thinking of you

booth - baby can disengaged but i heard thats more common in mums who have been pregnant before, its more unusual for it to happen to first time mummies. Im sure its all fine tho, try not to worry! 

Angelstardust - congratulations on your baby and hope she gets well soon xx

Sam_star - sending you prayers for little elinor and a :hugs: for you

babyboo - congrats on your new arrival!! :baby:

MJ - so hope baby has droppe for you but how good is that you lost your plug?! I am such a saddo and keep going to the toilet hoping i'll see some big gloopy mess (TMI!!) but nothing. Have a feeling Archie is going to be a september baby. *sigh*

xarax - I'm with you with the peeing! Pre pregnancy i could hold my bladder for hours and hours so its deffo annoying for me being like this!! It is like being in first tri again lol your so right.

Fairysam - hope the sweep works for you this time! I know it must suck being overdue, I think I'll be pulling my hair out if i so much as go one day (which i feel I will!) Enjoy your lunch and put your feet up 

Well i think i got everyone that time LOL!

I am ok but just got a horrid feeling I'm gonna be miles overdue and end up induced (prob cause of a stupid dream i had!) they induce 10 days after your date here so latest would be the 8th! That seems ages away :cry: Apart from hm being really low down and i was not expecting him to be nearly fully engaged nothing is happening!!!!!!!!!!! I know im only 37 + 2 but seriously feel like ive been preggers for ever!!


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone!

Yes cleck, yummy seedless watermelon!!! DH accidently got one at the store a few months ago and now I won't let him buy anything different. mmm mamybe I should have some with my biscuit!!! Happy induction day btw.

Congrats to all the ladies who have popped!!!

AFM, I have had a very bad night!!! As some of you may know, I spent 200 dollars on declogging my AC pipe on friday. AC is running well now. I got up for a wee about midnight last night and thought that DH had started the dishwasher downstairs but something told me to go down and check. Our bathroom sink was flooding the house!!!! So was up until 3am cleaning it up because it ran on the carpet and had to find a plumber this morning. The supply line had busted!!!! So 167 dollars later, that is now fixed. OMG!!! My DH was absolutely wonderful during the entire thing tho. We even laughed about it since the AC until was dripping and this was more like a waterfall I decided to say "when it rains, it pours" and we both had a laugh about it. He is going into work shortly. He went to get a fan to finish drying the carpet and some food for us while I took care of the plumber. Anyway, I am not sure I want to know what will happen next.

((((((((((((((((((((((sam_star))))))))))))))))) good vibes honey. Miss. Elinor is so lucky to have a strong mommy!


----------



## nuttymummy

hello......

SHADOW ive read it twice now somewhere about the lion cubs sig and forgot to reply!!!!

of course it is ok to use...im chuffed that u want to use it :) go ahead n spread it around!!! i just wish i could be using it :rofl: 6 days overdue!!!
its killing me!!!!


----------



## FairySam

nuttymummy said:


> hello......
> 
> SHADOW ive read it twice now somewhere about the lion cubs sig and forgot to reply!!!!
> 
> of course it is ok to use...im chuffed that u want to use it :) go ahead n spread it around!!! i just wish i could be using it :rofl: 6 days overdue!!!
> its killing me!!!!

bless hun! only being 2 days is a nightmare, but i'm sure i'll be in your position in a few days! I was so sure I'd have her by now!!! ARGHHHH!!! :growlmad::wacko:


----------



## nuttymummy

yeah...u thought u were going to go on my birthday 31st...i had my fingers crossed!! seems they r just too damn comfy!!


----------



## Mary Jo

flipping heck! (and I am being mild here)

baby is STILL not engaged. it's weird. am wondering if he's moved up from being engaged even a little, because I was definitely getting a lot of pressure down there before. :cry:

BUT. there was a trace of blood in my urine, so that's positive (it's come from my plug). she asked if I'd had a show so I said yes, this morning, and she said it was a good sign and even though I've had no others he could basically come at any time. :D But I don't think he will. MW said she hoped to see me next week at home - I hope so, too, hope I don't need the 41 week appointment next Tue, hope I am in and out before next Monday... it feels like a total fantasy idea right now though.

come ON BABY. people are WAITING!!!

(am getting fed up of people wondering where he is. I DON'T KNOW!!! well, ok, I know where he IS but for how long, *shakes head* )


----------



## rubyrose

MJ - sorry to hear his not engaged but the show is a good sign and remember not everyone engages before labour! x


----------



## nuttymummy

yea its good news MJ....some babies dont engage till u actually go INTO labour....so thats good to know!!!


----------



## MummyBurgo

Hey everyone just popped on to say I had my little boy on the 8th august at 9.54am, he weighed 8lbs 9oz and we have called him Dion. Only took 14 mins of pushing which im rather pleased with! 

A birth update will follow soonish,as only just got home.


----------



## rubyrose

CONGRATS MUMMYBURGO!!! (Did you take RLT by any chance?! 14 mins of pushing sounds like my idea of a good labour lol )


----------



## dimplesmagee

Aw...I'm so excited for everyone who have had their babies recently! How exciting. Glad to hear too that mom and baby are healthy!

Fairy Sam and Nutty-I'm so sorry your little ones haven't popped yet! You are learning a good lesson in patience, unfortunetly it's a lesson I'm sure you rather not have!!! But the good news is, you should have a couple healthy babies! 

Overcomr-sorry to hear about your terrible night! I'm glad you checked on it though, because i suppose things could've been much worse by morning! 

Sam-star- I hope your appt. goes well today! 

Cleckr-I hope your evening in the hospital can be a relaxing as it can be before your big day on Tuesday. Induction kind of scares me too...but I would rather induction than my baby weighing a 1/2 lb more which may put him at 9lb at 40 weeks. I keep hoping the ultrasound was off a bit, and he's much smaller than predicted! But anyway...I look fwd. to hearing your birth story once you return! Hope all goes well! :)

And to everyone else...I hope you all had good night sleeps, and swollen feet have gone down, and SPD is not acting up too much today! Nobody warns you about all the aches and pains and issues one could have in pregnancy! I suppose once the baby is hear, all is masked....because guess what?! We even do it again! haha. Pregnancy is quite the phenomenon really. Amazing.

Well, it is happy Full-term to me today! 37 weeks and counting...I have been having way more BHs the last couple of days than before, and that strange prickly feeling I have been having is there pretty much every time I get up to walk. It feels so weird! I hope this means what people think...and that I am feeling the baby in b/t my legs! :)

Last night I slept wonderfully, which was so nice after two nights of very broken sleep! Saturday I had a terrible day! I woke up tired, and got annoyed with my husband, and decided I needed to get out of the house. Well, without thinking, I backed out of our garage into our other car! I completely forgot his car was there, and I did a nice scratch job to it! It will definitely need some cosmetic work done. I cried pretty much the rest of the day on and off until bed. I felt so bad, and I was so mad at myself! I blame it on my pregnancy brain!!! My husband really didn't talk to me the rest of the day, but felt better on Sunday after a good night's sleep. He made a few jokes about it, which actually made me feel better knowing his anger had subsided. Man, did I feel like an idiot! Now that's going to be a few $ dollars to fix both cars that we weren't planning on! :growlmad:

Anyway, I hope everyone else's weekend was better than mine!!!


----------



## rubyrose

Oh dear sorry about your weekend dimples!! CONGRATS on being full term tho! ;) x


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thanks Ruby...off to my 37 wk. appt.


----------



## MummyBurgo

Yeah I took Raspberry leaf tablets. :)


----------



## cleckner04

Hey all! :wave: If you've noticed the pink team is now officially beating the blue team in our stats. :haha: Remember when it was all boys in here? Now all of the team yellows are popping and most are turning out to be girls. :happydance: 

Well, I have lots of cleaning to do before 6 pm tonight. Only 5 hours to go before I'm stuck in a hospital room for days on end. (if the labour rooms aren't full that is..) Thanks for all the well wishes! I hope all you guys' positive vibes pay off and this goes quickly for me. I don't have a text buddy but I'll be back as soon as I can to update! Please forgive me to those of you that pop while I'm gone. I promise I'll update as soon as I can. And to those of you that have already popped and I'm missing info, I promise I haven't forgotten about you either. :hugs: 

So I'm off to clean a bit and play with my dog because I won't see her for a long time. Is it crazy that I feel super bad for leaving her behind? She really is my first kid after all. :haha: Good luck girls! Labour dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## Ducky77

sam..good luck, don't forget to posted ur baby picture :) can't wait really for everything august mom to pop out :)


----------



## Sam_Star

Well i've just got back from my appointment and its not good news Elinor has Truncus Arteriosis as well as 2 other problems with her heart that they could clearly see today.
I will be delivering her in Bristol not my local hospital which is going to be a huge challenge with my 2 boys!! 
Sorry for being vague but i feel emotionally drained now and i honestly dont know how much more i can take


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam_Star said:


> Well i've just got back from my appointment and its not good news Elinor has Truncus Arteriosis as well as 2 other problems with her heart that they could clearly see today.
> I will be delivering her in Bristol not my local hospital which is going to be a huge challenge with my 2 boys!!
> Sorry for being vague but i feel emotionally drained now and i honestly dont know how much more i can take

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Take your time honey, don't use up much needed energy on here if you don't want to, vague is absolutely fine for us and we all understand- We are all thinking of you all the time and sending you as much strength as we can to help you through it. Massive massive :hug:, you're doing so amazingly well sweetheart! Hang in there... x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Another little thought Sam, sweetie: Have you got plenty of emotional support available? Do you have anyone other than family who you can talk to about it all, a midwife perhaps, or even a counsellor of any kind?? :hugs: x x x x x


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: Sam, I just want to give you loves.

Good luck Cleck!!!!!!! I am so excited


----------



## smith87999

Sam... so sorry.... big :hugs: take your time and share what ever you want when you want to .... I will say some prayers for you.... wish I could be there to give you a hug in person... 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## smith87999

Cleckner.... It is your turn now.... can't wait to see pictures.... will say some prayers for you too for a smooth happy delivery....:friends:

Shadow... looks like you are settling in just fine now.... how is little vincent doing? How is being a mom...:)

Good luck to all you other august mommies who are eagerly awaiting your LO...:wohoo:


----------



## rubyrose

:hugs: to you sam.

thats good to hear mummyburgo, ive been taking it religiously


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi girls, just a quick one.

Cleckner, GOOD LUCK honey - will be thinking of you!

MummyBurgo - congratulations, and I'm off to have yet another cup of RLT... :)

I'm shattered today after a trip to the supermarket ... still getting SPD type pains at the front of my pelvis - it's excruciating to turn over in bed or walk upstairs ... or just walk?!! However, I'm feeling better now than I have through the whole pregnancy!!

I go to see my consultant on Thursday, and then start treatment for my blood condition on Friday .... eeek it's happenning fast now! Oh, and here's my bump at 37 weeks.... 

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs128.snc1/5491_118720991676_604746676_2852622_1804977_n.jpg


----------



## FairySam

Hi Ladies

Well what a day I've just had. I posted yesterday that DH had an infected leg following a cut he got on his shin when paint balling, which he subsequently picked the scab off, and a week later it was infected.

Well he had one course of antibiotics for it last week and yesterday we had him at the walk in clinic to get more as it's started swelling up again. Overnight he was getting the shivery shakes and feeling really ill, but he went to work anyway today.

Then he called me about 2.30pm this afternoon to say he felt ill still and his leg seemed worse. So we went back to the walk in clinic (at the advice of NHS direct) by which point the wound/swelling had started turning black. They measured it yesterday and it was 10cmx10cm - today it had spread to 12cmx14cm and was still getting bigger...

They sent him right to A&E and we were there for over 6 hours. During which time he had a sort of fit/fainting episode when the nurse went out of the room, where his eyes rolled back in his head, he made groaning sounds and shook. It was so scary. I had to scream for the nurse to come back... :(

They've given him loads of antibiotics intravenously and are going to operate on his leg at some point tomorrow. I stayed with him until he got settled on the ward, which was 10.15pm.

He's so scared bless him. He's convinced himself he's not going to come round after the general anesthetic or there'll be some awful complication. And/or that I'm going to go into labour whilst I'm at home alone and he will miss everything and won't be there to support me etc. 

Anyway so I'm back home now and having some pretty strong BH! Think it must be the stress I've had today... better not be the real thing. I'm totally on my own. I have friends in the area but not ones that you would call really. They would come if I needed them but it's just a bit scary. All our family live over 250 miles away so not close enough to race down in half an hour or whatever. 

Goodness! After all my wishing she would come ASAP I'm now willing her to stay inside just a little bit longer, just until DH is out of hospital!

Anyway sorry for that long post... made me feel a bit better though! I better go have some food, I've not eaten since lunch. I don't feel hungry but I'm sure Miss Amelia is and I don't want to be flaking out when I'm on my own!

x


----------



## jelr

Hey everyone

Cleckner: Yep dont you just love it when our men come out with things like that. LMAO at at you with the pee jug, you would think with all the peeing we do this late in pregnancy though that we would fill a tank not just a jug. Best of luck with your induction - I cant wait to see pics of Emma

Angelstardust: Congrats on your Lo - Sorry to hear she is special care and hope she is out soon. Let us know when her daddy has decided on her name.

Shiv: Did the cold water help your feet any. Love the toenails too.

Booth: Glad you are ok and sorry but am not sure about baby disengaging. Do you feel short of breath or anything again.

Mimiso: Glad to hear your bump only dropped in labour cause mine hasn't dropped yet and was starting to think it would mean I will definitely be overdue so its nice to know it doesn't always happen weeks ahead.

Samstar: :hugs: to you honey, take all the time you need. I know it will be tough with the two boys but at least you will be in the same hospital as Elinor. Will they operate straight away. - you are so strong. :hugs:

Babyboo: Congrats on your LO.

Zoebunny: I forgot to congratulate you in the last post. Congrats on LO - I was thinking things were moving for you on your last post.

MJ: Yippee for losing your plug, Sorry to hear AE is till not engaged, but maybe he wont until you are actually in labour.

Tillymum: Good to see you and glad you are doing well.

Xarxa: Sorry to hear about your brothers flat mate, hopefully it will clear soon and your brother wont get sick and will be able to see LO soon after the birth.

FairySam: :hugs: to you for feeling so blue - thats not fair that you have gotten a cold along with being overdue - your quiet entitled to moan especially now with your DH in hospital, I really hope Amelia stays put till he is home and that all goes well for him. :hugs: to you.

Rubyrose: I would say I will be with you on being overdue, they dont induce here for 12 days so I could be here until the 2nd - As you said earlier hopefully our little ones will be here before then.

Overcomer: You poor thing you are not having an easy time with water are you. They say things happen in threes though so hopefully the next leaking waters will be yours :rofl:

MummyBurgo: Congrats again on baby Dion, I hope I only have that amount of pushing. Am looking forward to some pics and birth story.

Dimples: Congrats on being full term and sorry to hear about the cars, I backed into a car a few weeks ago but fortunately I didn't do any damage, we have since changed the car and it has reverse sensors which DH thinks is very funny and keeps joking about how they invented them for people like me.

Heidi, Shadow, & Smith: Good to see you all, how are all your LO's are they sleeping and eating well.

Kaygeebee: Love the bump - you look fab.

Well as for me - I had a really rough night as I first of all couldn't sleep and then got really really bad pains in my tummy which actually made me cry out and wake DH, they were just around the middle of my bump and I really thought it was labour as I felt really sick the pain was so bad, but they were irregular and only lasted an hour so I guess they were just BH - Gave me a fright though and has me twice as scared of labour now and how I will cope with the pain. At least DH knows what to do now though as he tried rubbing my belly but it made it worse but it helped a lot when he rubbed my back.

Well I'm gonna try and get some sleep tonight. Night all.


----------



## overcomer79

Jelr!!! That would be nice if the next leaking waters were mine!! :)


----------



## joeyjo

Not read everything been far to busy but eeek at your OH's leg fairysam. Hope he feels better really soon.


----------



## FairySam

Morning

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. 

Well I think Amelia may be picking the most inopportune moment to come out... and I never thought I'd say this but I really hope it's just BH!

Woke up with very periody type cramps at 5am. Not contractions exactly but my whole bump, back, hips and top of legs were really sore in a period pain type of way. I've been having what I hope are BH since about 5.30am. 

There's no pattern to them really yet (although I've not really timed them) so I'm just hoping they die down in the little while as I really don't fancy labouring alone! If they;re not BH I just hope it's the very, very early stages and I still have 48 hours to go, as it looks as if DH will be still in hopsital tonight as well.

Why is it never easy?!


----------



## Vici

Just a quick one from me girls. Spent most of last night on the loo with a sick bucket between my legs! Not feeling good at all :cry:

Sam - hope DH is better soon hun :hugs:

Congrats to all you new mums :D

Sam_star - massive :hugs: hun, thinking of you and elinor xxxxx


----------



## FairySam

Vici said:


> Just a quick one from me girls. Spent most of last night on the loo with a sick bucket between my legs! Not feeling good at all :cry:
> 
> Sam - hope DH is better soon hun :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to all you new mums :D
> 
> Sam_star - massive :hugs: hun, thinking of you and elinor xxxxx

Thanks Vici :)

Ooh hope you feel better soon too! :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

well, today's my due date and something tells me I'm not going to be meeting AE before midnight... although I did wake in the night and had some pains, sort of like period pain but not really, more of a deep burning feeling... but if I had more I slept right through them.

it's weird. since December I have had AUGUST 11TH flagged in my head, and now it looks like it's just going to be another inconsequential day. am going to Bluewater (shopping centre) with my parents, just for a walk round and go to Harry Ramsden's for lunch. don't really fancy staying in and looking at the clock, wondering WHERE IS THIS BABY!!!!!

anyway. Sam, that sounds so scary, your poor DH!! and what timing, too... hope he feels a lot better soon and baby hangs on till Daddy can be there.

eeeek, Vici, any idea why you're so sick? not fun, you poor thing. :hug:

Sam Star - the others have said it but it bears repeating, little Elinor is lucky to have as strong a mummy as you are. I am thinking of you both, and the rest of your family, a lot. :hugs:

jelr - eeeeek, those pains sound horrid... what are your plans for pain relief in labour? it sort of scares me because the period pains I've had have been about as bad as I've ever had them (and I wouldn't say they were BAD bad) but then again I didn't even take paracetamol for them. I've decided not to be a martyr and to get an epidural if I have to. after all there's no award for bravery in labour!


----------



## FairySam

Yikes these BH hurt! I feel sorry for you girls that get them regularly! The only ones I've had before now were uncomfy but these ones kill!!! I'm going to be rubbish with real contractions if these ones hurt so much! Ouchy!!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Oooh fairy sam i think you may be having contractions but i will keep my fingers crossed that they go away for you so you can have DH there bless you x

Vici sorry your feeling yucky but maybe its your 'clearout'......

Thank you too all for being so supportive i havent cried yet today which must be a good sign! I think im still in shock mind!
The doctor loosely told me that they will operate within the first few weeks but because of her Diaphragmatic Hernia he doesnt know what will be repaired first but hopefully we will get some answers tomorrow in Bristol. Both the fetel cardiologist and my consultant have both said that Elinor is a really rare case because they have never seen these 2 defects together before - im not taking this as a good thing at the moment but i will wait to see the surgical team before i start driving myself crazy! 
We have managed to pinpoint the cause of both her defects and im taken over with guilt now x


----------



## Aunty E

Sam, you're being incredibly brave, and please please don't feel guilty about Elinor's problems - you would never knowingly hurt your baby and you've done everything you can to give her the best chance in life. :hugs:


----------



## FairySam

Sam_Star said:


> Oooh fairy sam i think you may be having contractions but i will keep my fingers crossed that they go away for you so you can have DH there bless you x

I think you might be right! Argh!

I've just spent an hour in the bath after having had 2 paracetamols and if anything contractions have got stronger.

They're still irregular and only lasting about 25 seconds so it's very early days and they may stop yet!

Honestly why does it have to happen when DH isn;t here! Argh! :dohh:


----------



## Sam_Star

Thank you x x x


----------



## Boothh

i want my bloody baby :( :( :( :( :(

sorry im being so bad recently with replying and catching up but im just in a world of my own, 

i just dont feel right at all just cant concentrate and im so snappy,
i feel like he's never going to come out and its getting me down so much, god knows what ill be like on saturday cus i know im going to go overdue :(


----------



## Mary Jo

Boothh, I feel exactly the same. :hugs:


----------



## augustbaby09

FairySam said:


> Yikes these BH hurt! I feel sorry for you girls that get them regularly! The only ones I've had before now were uncomfy but these ones kill!!! I'm going to be rubbish with real contractions if these ones hurt so much! Ouchy!!!

Ive had horrible BH too hun . Had them ALL day yesterday - stomach soft then hard hard soft and so on.... Id have thought it was something happening but ive always been one to get them hell of a lot - sometime sminutes apart and lasting for just 40seconds (however ive never gone into labour lol - so i must jus tbe unfortunate who suffers with them). For weeks ive had them so close and long - although I must say mine have left me quite breathless and they are more then they used to be. Probably significant to others lol but not to me :cry: 


Id say i hope yours ease up but in some ways maybe it means things will be happening for you - so hope things do. :cloud9:


----------



## augustbaby09

Please someone im unsure wether to let th emidwife attempt a sweep or not. Ive got to go in at 1pm and i dont know what to do.Im so worried about bleeding and/or being in agony for days and nothing even happening.

Needless to say i forgot to have a tidy up lol so feeling bit embarrassed about it if she trys lol


----------



## Pippin

FairySam said:


> Sam_Star said:
> 
> 
> Oooh fairy sam i think you may be having contractions but i will keep my fingers crossed that they go away for you so you can have DH there bless you x
> 
> I think you might be right! Argh!
> 
> I've just spent an hour in the bath after having had 2 paracetamols and if anything contractions have got stronger.
> 
> They're still irregular and only lasting about 25 seconds so it's very early days and they may stop yet!
> 
> Honestly why does it have to happen when DH isn;t here! Argh! :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh honey hope your ok. Remember if they get really bad you can call 999 and get an ambulance. Your allowed if you are on your own. Not fun but it's okay I promise. Try laying down and not doing much as the MW says keeping active can encourage labour. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Vici hope you are feeling better hon :hugs: sounds like something you have eaten but keep an eye on your blood pressure too. :hugs:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, I am here and watching but on iPod so not easy to post. Just laying on the sofa as still feeling rubbish. Couldn't have been anything I'd eaten as I hardly had anything last night - cereal, fruit and yoghurt

:hugs: Sam, like pip said try not to do much.

August - only u can decide about your sweep hun. I know lots of people who have had them Inc cleck who said they don't hurt at all. In fact I don't think I've known anyone who said it was anything more than uncomfortable till I came on this forum.


----------



## FairySam

Pippin said:


> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam_Star said:
> 
> 
> Oooh fairy sam i think you may be having contractions but i will keep my fingers crossed that they go away for you so you can have DH there bless you x
> 
> I think you might be right! Argh!
> 
> I've just spent an hour in the bath after having had 2 paracetamols and if anything contractions have got stronger.
> 
> They're still irregular and only lasting about 25 seconds so it's very early days and they may stop yet!
> 
> Honestly why does it have to happen when DH isn;t here! Argh! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey hope your ok. Remember if they get really bad you can call 999 and get an ambulance. Your allowed if you are on your own. Not fun but it's okay I promise. Try laying down and not doing much as the MW says keeping active can encourage labour. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! I'm keeping off my feet and have been resting since they really got going at about 9.45am. (after having been in pain since 5am!)

They are just still all over the place and I've no idea if they are real or not! :shrug: so confusing! :wacko:

They really hurt into my back and hips and also my bum if I'm sat down which any BH I've had before haven't done, but then I suppose you can get varying degrees of BH too!!!

And from his hospital bed DH has co-ordinated half his family to come flying down the M1 from Teesside and Doncaster, so I'm going to feel like a right plonker if they are BH and go away! :blush:

I've been timing them since 11.15am and they are all over the place lasting between 25 and 40 seconds each, and anywhere from 2 mins to 9 mins apart??! Based on that I'd say they were BH, but they're just not going away! Paracetamols didn't chase them off, nor did an hour long bath or resting! Soooo annoying! :dohh:


----------



## Vici

Could be contractions hun but are yet to become regular :hugs:


----------



## FairySam

Vici said:


> Could be contractions hun but are yet to become regular :hugs:

I hope so! Don't want to have all this again in a few days!

DH has been taken down to theatre now so at least I know he'll have had his op and has had plenty time to recover from his general anesthetic before I need to be in the hospital! I can see a long and painful road ahead if these keep up...!!!


----------



## Shiv

Hi ladies,

Sam star - sending hugs your way - don't feel guilty - you would never do anything to hurt your baby x

Fairy Sam - Hope your baby stays put until your hubby can be with you! they do sound like they may be the real thing and not just BH though - eek!

Vici - hope you feel better soon - take it easy x

Booth - won't be long now - hang on in there!

thanks to everyone for their concern over my feet! They are much better now that the weather has cooled down!
I have just been to be fitted for nursing bras. 40 DD - I never in my life thought I would be a DD!! I was an A/B before I got preggers! Just need to put one in my hospital bag and i am all packed -eek. Could still be 4 weeks away though which seems like forever!

Going to start baking in a minute - lemon cake today.

:hugs: to everyone suffering with SPD, swollen feet, feeling ill, feeling fed up. And labour dust to all those who want baby out!


----------



## nuttymummy

ooo fairy sam...sounds like things are happening.....not your ideal situation right now....but u ddi want her out!! im sure everything will be fine in the end

Huge hugs Sam....ur doing ur very best for ur daughter...u should never feel guilty, its nothing you have done!! :hugs: xxxx

hope u feel better soon vici...it sounds awful!!! bet ur so drained too xx

well im STILL here!! 41 weeks today! :rofl: people have jinxed me by saying i would NEVER make it to august!!

good luck CLECK!!! xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh Happy 41 weeks Nutty!!! At this rate we will be wishing each other Happy 42 weeks too :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

*Vici *- hope you feel better soon hun!

*Boothh and MJ* - I totally feel the same and feel baaad as only 38 weeks but had a crap mw appt today so its made it worse :cry:

*Sam_Star* - Hun do not feel guilty these things happen and have no control - always here for you to help you no matter what :hugs: stay strong and lots of PMA wil pray for Elinor for you

*FairySam* - I hope things ease for a while so that you can have DH there - sorry his leg has gotten worse

*Shiv* - glad your feet have gone down, wow big boobies :haha: enjoy baking :D I want that labour :dust: :D Thaaanks xx

*Cleckner *- Hope your induction goes well, and do not worry about updating the sheet we all understand :hugs: cant wait to see pics of Emma

*Angelstardust* - Congratulations on your little girl, cant wait to hear the name, I reckon we will have that prob!!

*Mimiso* - thankful your bump didn't drop too as although i am a little engaged my bump hasnt dropped much...

*Babyboo *- :wohoo: congrats on your :baby: 

*MJ *- thats good news about the plug loss, at least your getting closer!! :hugs:

*Xarxa* - sorry about your bro not being able to see Embla when she is born, my bro has just been treated for swine flu - i reeeeeally dont think he had it, he was not that poorly and looked normal....they only ask like 3 silly questions at reception at our dr then prescribe it!! But your right to keep away I certainly did :D

*Rubyrose and Jelr* - I think I will be overdue too :cry: I bet I am a Sept Mummy!!!! :grr:

*MummyBurgo* - wow congrats on baby Dion :shock: such little pushing will defo keep the RLT up :D - look forward to birth stroy etc.

*Dimples* :wohoo: happy full term :cake:

*Kaygeebee* - loving your bump its gorgeous!!!

*Jelr* - hope your BH were signs of early labour for you :hugs: yes at least OH got a 'test run'

sorry for those i missed just tried doing most recent updates as not been here for a couple days :hugs: and :kiss: to you all!!!

*My Update*

Well went to mw today - 38wks.....my norm mw was away and this one who is apparently better and more reliable according to other preg ladies......well she told me I am above average in size and that my baby is gonna be 8-9lb well I am only small framed all my family have had little babies and I have been told through my entire preg that I have been measuring small now this :shock: I am terrified now and feel really down :cry: just want my baby out now I am ready and I do not want to push a huuuge baby out - sorry I know this sounds really moany etc and of course all i care for is healthy happy baby but this terrifies me (plus cos i have been told i am having a small one i have mostly small clothes :shock:) apparently i dont have much fluid and I am all baby eeeeeeeek


----------



## Aunty E

How exciting! Hope your contractions are bearable and the start of labour rather than just BH. I got a little excited last night as when I got home (quite late as I went out with some friends) I had about five minutes of really really painful contractions, that I could barely breathe through. Then they went. sigh. Apparently my baby is more sensible than I am and is going to wait for her Daddy to get home on Thursday.


----------



## nuttymummy

awww Jen :hugs:

sorry u dint like ur MW app. but the MW laughs at me when i go on about a 'big baby' they say what does it matter the weight? its head is guna come first...and they dont carry weight in their head!! so once the head is out, and its pulled out with the 2nd push it doesnt matter the size of baby!!! which once i thought about it.....does make sense!!! babies arent guna have a 9lb head :rofl:
xxxxxxx hope this makes sense!!


----------



## rubyrose

Vici - hope you are feeling better! I can't stand feeling sick, being sick actually scares me to LOL :hugs:

Maryjo - Happy due date !! Babies are never puntucal are they?! :dohh:

Fariysam - hoping this is IT for you! :thumbup:

Sam_star - your such a brave lady, really admire your strength. :hugs:

Booth - try to stay positive! I know im one to talk what with all my neg posts about going overdue but baby might still arrive before sat, you never know!! My friend was about to be induced then day before bubs decided to appear! :happydance:

Shiv - baking sounds fun! :-D 40DD wow they must be a nice size! I have a smaller back size but humongous cups and look like a div at the moment LOL

nuttymummy - still here!! Hope baby arrives soon hehe lil monkey x

jai jai - aww honey try not to worry! I was a 9lber and my mum is a lil lady, only 5'2 and she didnt tear or anythng, just a light graze! I'm worried to i have some huge baby tho, measured 38cm at 36 + 6! :wacko:

Aunty E - naughty baby giving you false contractions hehe! 


My update: Had terrible toothache today (see thread!) but it seems to be ok now, dentist temp filled it and got some codiene and antibiotics so gonna try have anap now as havent slept for two nights! :cry: Also operation get baby out is FAILING. Had a curry last night not so much as a twinge! Same with the pineapple tho I have started to drink the RL tea as well as the capsules and after the tea last night I needed a poo straight after and again today, weird hay?!


----------



## Mary Jo

I feel like such an effing bitch - every single WORD and some actions and definitely most noises that come out of my dad is getting on my LAST NERVE.

I love him and all, but sweet jesus :(

My mum is fine, it's just him. I want to escape.


----------



## augustbaby09

Got induction Booked for Sat Aug 22nd - dead on 2 weeks of being overdue :( Pray to god ill go before then though.....11 days seems a long time to be waking up every morning thinking is this it...will it happen today ?


----------



## Pippin

augustbaby09 said:


> Got induction Booked for Sat Aug 22nd - dead on 2 weeks of being overdue :( Pray to god ill go before then though.....11 days seems a long time to be waking up every morning thinking is this it...will it happen today ?

Aww hon I hope so too. That seems a bit cruel leaving you so long but you have a date now. Good luck honey. xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Nutty and Ruby :hugs: it is just that I have been told my whole pregnancy by mw that I will have a little 6lber and that I am measuring behind etc etc and no way will I have a big baby so I have that in my head. Then I had everyone else saying that I am gonna come early!!

Well if no one had told me that I was going to have a small baby I dont think it would bother me at all iykwim and if she had said all the way I was gonna have small and had a suprise of big then also fine but its the sudden change thats freaking me!!! How can it grow nearly 5wks worth in 2wks surely thats odd!?! Espesh when growing now is reduced rate....!?! aaah I just had something in my head and had planned for that something and now its all blown up and I do not like that one bit :(

awww Ruby I am so sorry about your tooth - hope that they work and you get a nice nap and a proper sleep tonight!! :hugs: that is strange about the RLT maybe thats what it does gets your bowels moving so everything else starts dancing :haha:

August - glad you have a date but I do hope you pop earlier :hugs:


----------



## nuttymummy

aww jen :hugs:

dont worry....midwives can be TOTALLY wrong...they said my first was guna be 9lb!! (can u imagine!) because i had an enormous bump....he came out 6lb 13!! dont take any notice of them....they might be qualified, but when it comes to weights they can only guess!!


----------



## kaygeebee

Hey ladies!

Jai_Jai, please don't worry about having a bigger baby. I've measured 4 weeks ahead the whole way through, at 36+4 I measured 41 weeks. I've had a growth scan and they estimated 7.5 - 8 lbs at term for me even though the bump measures bigger. They REALLY can't tell until baby is here. Also, bigger babies are actually easier to birth as they can help push themselves out. Don't panic, what will be will be, and your best chance of a natural delivery and not tearing is to stay relaxed and calm throughout. xxx

Sam_Star, I'm thinking of you and Elinor. You are being incredibly strong and brave.

Vici, hope you feel much better soon. Have you mentioned this to your MW? (((hugs))

MJ, Happy due date honey. At least your show is a really good sign!

FairySam I'm sorry to hear about your OH - I hope he's much better soon and that your contractions don't settle into a regular pattern until he can be with you.


Sorry to anyone I've missed out today ....... I'm hopeless at remembering what I've only just read! I'm OK, just getting on with it I guess .. convinced I will go overdue, but we will see!!


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah i agree with nuttymummy jai jai, midwives can be so wrong with these sort of things anyways!

augustbaby - i know that seems a long way but positivie is you have a date now which is great to! 

MJ - you so sound like me, tho its just EVERYONE making me feel like that haha!! Prob cause the pain ive been in today!

Anyway did manage to get some sleep and the codiene is SOOO GOOD!


----------



## nuttymummy

kaygeebee said:


> Also, bigger babies are actually easier to birth as they can help push themselves out.

I LOVE THIS!!! i have been told 7lb 7oz....but when i stood up...she said maybe 8lb!!! im not too bothered to be honest....it isnt the pushing a big baby out thats worrying me....its all the tiny clothes we have that might not fit!! :rofl:


----------



## nuttymummy

ruby...i had terrible toothache for a few days....was CONVINCED it was going to turn into an abcess like it did the last two times....luckily it ddint, but they said i could have codeine if i wanted.....i manged on a few paracetemol though. hopefully it should give up soon xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Ta nutty, the paracetamol was not even touching it so im glad i have it here just incase it comes back but touch wood the temp filling is doing it good and the antibiotics should clear up the infection! Toothaches suck dont they?! Think they are one of my worst pains along with ear ache... (and soon to be child birth prob LOLOL x)


----------



## nuttymummy

i didnt even bother going to the dentist....everyime i go they make something worse!!

yup toothaches DEFINITELY suck!!


----------



## Shiv

Jai Jai - I know EXACTLY how you are feeling becasue the same thing happened to me. I measured small throughout then was told I was suddenly measuring big (I had grown 7 weeks worth in 2 weeks!). It is a massive change in thinking and the thought of having to push a massive baby out of me scared me to death. HOWEVER - like the other girls said the fundal height measurement is REALLY inaccurate. When I went for my growth scan the baby measured exactly centre on the chart and I have been predicted a 7lb something baby. I also have low levels of fluid so it is not that that is making me measure small. My midwife suggested that it is either a long baby (is Jos tall) or you can measure big because you haven't engaged much so the baby is all up in your belly and not down in your pelvis (whisch makes you measure small)

There is no way your baby (and mine!) could have grown so much in such a short period of time!

Sorry to babble on - and I know it is easier said than done to not worry - but I really think you will still have a petite baby. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Shiv said:


> Jai Jai - I know EXACTLY how you are feeling becasue the same thing happened to me. I measured small throughout then was told I was suddenly measuring big (I had grown 7 weeks worth in 2 weeks!). It is a massive change in thinking and the thought of having to push a massive baby out of me scared me to death. HOWEVER - like the other girls said the fundal height measurement is REALLY inaccurate. When I went for my growth scan the baby measured exactly centre on the chart and I have been predicted a 7lb something baby. I also have low levels of fluid so it is not that that is making me measure small. My midwife suggested that it is either a long baby (is Jos tall) or you can measure big because you haven't engaged much so the baby is all up in your belly and not down in your pelvis (whisch makes you measure small)
> 
> There is no way your baby (and mine!) could have grown so much in such a short period of time!
> 
> Sorry to babble on - and I know it is easier said than done to not worry - but I really think you will still have a petite baby. :hugs:

Here, here Shiv. it's all guess work even the scans, they say it's plus or minus 25%!! :saywhat:

Mine didn't measure my FH last time but when I looked at my notes she'd written down 39 or something so even the MW guesses :dohh:

Don't pain Jai_Jai you'll be fine. xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww :hugs: Thank you ladies soooo much; I know I should not worry and I know you are all right I think I just panic when theres a sudden change of plan!! I am rubbish with it! Maybe I need to go and have a bath with some candles and do a bit of visulisation to help me or something :) Thank you again you are all super stars!!!


----------



## augustbaby09

Thanks ladies i hope I pop sooner too as if im induced on 22nd in the evening - chances i wont Lo until the 23rd which is 15 days after my date :( or even worse 24th which is 16 and i dont like the idea of it being that far away.
im bit upset as my midwife only does Tuesdays and she offered me a sweep today but i turned it down because OH isnt around tomorrow and i was so worried it could bring it on and then he wouldnt get back in time. So im having to wait another week 40 + 10 for a sweep :(. 

My braxton hicks are awful and even midwife says because ive always had them close together/lasting long it may be hard fo rme to tell at first when i really am in labour lol. They been particularly bad yesterday/Today but no other signs (few every 3 mins or so and lasting bit under a minute) - Lo is moving around like crazy in there - god knows where find the space...


----------



## rubyrose

Big hugs to you augustbaby... time will go fast for you im sure it will! And get your positive attitude back! You couldstand up tonight to go for a wee or summit and your waters might break everywhere teehee! Know what you mean about the LO moving tho, i was like, er arent they supposed to slow down now?! Mine still manages to squirm a lot tho only at the top as his head is lodged in down there !


----------



## Pippin

Anyone heard anymore from FairySam,wondering if she's gone into proper labour now?


----------



## Mary Jo

I've been to the day assessment unit today, no labour signs but was worried that I hadn't felt AE as much as usual today (same yesterday, actually). though I found him on my doppler, I got all stressed because I was googling stuff about babies not being engaged at 40 weeks and ... eh, I've been stressed all day because my parents have been around (they're not staying with us now) and my dad's been getting on my tits big time, and we got back from the shopping centre and he was babbling on about nothing at all, really never shutting up, so I went upstairs to get away. of course I felt (and feel) like a prize bitch. anyway, I was lying on the bed and realised I had barely felt AE move and normally he would when I lie down... and then my mum shouted that they were going (not in a horrible way, they could tell I wanted time alone) and I just burst into tears (after they left) because I have been anxious since the day I found out I was pregnant and it has lifted at times but never gone away entirely and now so close to the end I am utterly petrified that something is going to go wrong now I am past 40 weeks and because they don't induce till a certain time (40+10), what if he died between now and then? when he'd been fine all along... I am in a real state with worry.

so I called the day assessment unit and they said to come straight down. mw asked a few times if I'd felt him move 10 times in the day and I don't know because I didn't count, but what I DO know is his normal pattern, in what circumstances he'll move, etc, and that was different... well, of course the instant she put her hand on my belly she said she could feel him moving, even though I couldn't! 

have been fretting about cord prolapse. if baby is not engaged and waters break, the cord can get suckered down and cause problems... and he isn't engaged. still.

anyway, it seemed to take ages for me to feel 10 movements when I was hooked up to the monitor. she had to give me 3 glasses of cold water. but she reckoned it was ok. I have to go back tomorrow at 12.30pm for another trace. I don't know if that is standard practise or because I am (or will be) overdue but she was extremely insistent that if I am at all worried to come straight down. and to do kick counts. 

I am stressed out of my tree, I actually feel hopeless and terrified.


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: MJ I know how you feel, I get all sorts going through my head like true knots, suffocation and the like but try to put it out of your mind. Best you went in to be safe and glad they are checking you out again tomorrow. Little bugger not being engaged hon but they say they can wait right up until you start labour to drop, especially on your first so don't be too down.

Try to relax and take a nice bath and a hot chocolate (both should help him him move, does mine) understand how you feel but try to relax, I know it's hard. :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: awww MJ honey!!! I am sooo sorry you have had such a scare today - I know what you mean when u dont feel them as normal it is terrifying - like you i do not know what i would do without my doppler! Just stay positive and try and relax as much as possible :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks Pips and Jai... it's a horrible worry, isn't it. just want it all to be over now and know AE is out and safe and well. am really, really glad I went in though, even though I felt at the time I was being hysterical (and to start with I felt the mw thought I was lying; I didn't say I *hadn't* felt AE move but that his movement pattern was not as usual, and the community midwife has said a few times that *this* is what is to be observed closely, your own baby's pattern).

so I'm glad am back there tomorrow. and if I have to go back more often then I will. 

mw reckoned I was having contractions, my belly certainly has been going tighter than it ever has, but it's not at all painful so I figure it's BH, nothing real, nothing to get excited about. 

Pips, I was totally terrified about knots and problems with the cord (getting tangled up, etc) and that's why I went for an extra private scan 3 weeks ago. thankfully she could tell me the blood flow was fine and the cord was not around AE at all but hanging loose. Well worth the cost to be told that. But there's always something else to get worried about. Sometimes Dr Google is *not* my friend.


----------



## Sam_Star

Mj im so sorry youve had that stress today i think were all worried about knots and things its truely awful having a brain sometimes and Dr Google is seriously NOT a friend!!
Darren was looking up Elinors condition and found a site that said she would not live past the age of 20 which we later found to be a load of poop!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> Pips, I was totally terrified about knots and problems with the cord (getting tangled up, etc) and that's why I went for an extra private scan 3 weeks ago. thankfully she could tell me the blood flow was fine and the cord was not around AE at all but hanging loose. Well worth the cost to be told that. But there's always something else to get worried about. Sometimes Dr Google is *not* my friend.

Such a good idea. I had my growth scan at 34 weeks and I thought to myself if anything was up she would have said then so it gave me a little confidence. I still feel guilty about planning for the future with lo just in case I jinx the birth. Stupid I know but just won't relax until I hold him after. We've come such a long way haven't we and all those horror stories, we shouldn't read them.... :dohh: Guess it's natural though.


----------



## augustbaby09

Is cleckner being induced today....?


----------



## Sam_Star

Your right pip! We read the bad stories thinking that we wont let it get to us or that we'll be preparing ourselves for the worst but its not possible were always going to let things upset were pregnant!! 
Thats why in all honesty i hate telling anyone about Elinor because i honestly dont want anyone to have the worry :( x


----------



## Pippin

Sam_Star said:


> Mj im so sorry youve had that stress today i think were all worried about knots and things its truely awful having a brain sometimes and Dr Google is seriously NOT a friend!!
> Darren was looking up Elinors condition and found a site that said she would not live past the age of 20 which we later found to be a load of poop!!!!

Sam I feel I must apologize and say I feel a bit guilty saying how I worry about things that haven't even happened yet when I think of little Elinor and her condition, so I'm sorry hon. :hugs: Mum's worry so much don't they even before our babies are born. Google can be our best and worst enemy sometimes so I gave up googling things a while back. I don't even open some threads on here now in the fear it'll stress me out.


----------



## Pippin

augustbaby09 said:


> Is cleckner being induced today....?

Yes. I think so but not sure what time.


----------



## augustbaby09

MJ : I know how you feel i worry so much too. Its crazy how the nearer you get to the finish line the more you worry. All the best tomorrow and hopefully your mind will be put at rest.

Im bad for googling and ive realised i must NOT do it. My LO has hiccups just once a day without fail - however had a few days of none.Then i had one day with 4 sets of hiccups and another day with 2 sets. Go onto google and its implying that this is wrong and that the cord is around the baby and also that too much movement means the baby has the cord around it. It got me so upset I phoned the hospital who said its not to say it doesnt happen but its nothing they are that aware of and they arent concerned. Obviously me being me still worried - however i Know google can be helpful but can also be very scary and some untrue or to the extreme !


----------



## Pippin

Sam_Star said:


> Thats why in all honesty i hate telling anyone about Elinor because i honestly dont want anyone to have the worry :( x

But hon on the flip side I do think it's always good to talk about these things as your mental well being is just as important as ours. We like being there for you as we consider you a friend and we would want you to be able to talk to us. I guess it needs to work both ways in a way iykwim.


----------



## Sam_Star

Please dont apologise pip things like knots and placenta issues are totally different to my lil lady! 
But at the same time i feel so bad for all of the august mummies because your the only ladies i talk to on here s i stopped posting about Elinor in the main forum! x x x x x


----------



## Pippin

augustbaby09 said:


> Im bad for googling and ive realised i must NOT do it. My LO has hiccups just once a day without fail - however had a few days of none.Then i had one day with 4 sets of hiccups and another day with 2 sets. Go onto google and its implying that this is wrong and that is wrong with the cord. It got me so upset I phoned the hospital who said its not to say it doesnt happen but its nothing they are that aware of and they arent concerned. Obviously me being me still worried - however i Know google can be helpful but can also be very scary !

Ohh this sounds just like my little boy and that's when I stopped googling. I asked three midwives and they all said, 'excellent shows he's breathing and swallowing his waters'. I'm going to accept their view and just enjoy it. The most he has had is 5 goes in one day then he'll have days with nothing. :dohh:


----------



## Sam_Star

Pippin said:


> Sam_Star said:
> 
> 
> Thats why in all honesty i hate telling anyone about Elinor because i honestly dont want anyone to have the worry :( x
> 
> But hon on the flip side I do think it's always good to talk about these things as your mental well being is just as important as ours. We like being there for you as we consider you a friend and we would want you to be able to talk to us. I guess it needs to work both ways in a way iykwim.Click to expand...

Thank you hun xx


----------



## Pippin

Sam_Star said:


> Please dont apologise pip things like knots and placenta issues are totally different to my lil lady!
> But at the same time i feel so bad for all of the august mummies because your the only ladies i talk to on here s i stopped posting about Elinor in the main forum! x x x x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: This is what our group is for to support friends we have grown and developed with, like we would a close friend outside of the internet. I've moaned about things and so have others and it's what have made us so close. Just look at the number of posts we do everyday (although now less as we're popping daily :haha:) a testament to how much we value familiar faces that know our stories so we don't have to keep explaining. I find the main board a little daunting at times and not very personal. I know most people won't look in our thread as it won't make sense, it only makes sense to the people that write in it. I hope that all makes sense but basically don't ever feel worried about posting your worries to us, we'd worry more if you didn't :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

August and Pips, I was the same with the hiccupping! Guess Dr Google sent us to the same places. And of course, even though there may be 99 sites/sources that say it's a good sign, the one that indicates that it might be a problem is the one we remember and dwell on. 

Sam, I am glad you still talk to us in here about Elinor and her condition. We want to listen and support you as much as we can... :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

and Pips said it perfectly re. knowing someone's story/history from posting in here for months... I don't often post about my worries outside the thread, not when they involve explaining my anxiety and why I feel that way.


----------



## Mary Jo

ok, there we go. I was right, 1,000 (or 1,001 now) posts and STILL NO BABY. Oh well.

*sniffle*


----------



## Pippin

Goodness it's 10:50 and passed my bed time. I have a little reading to do as well as I've gotten to a good bit in my trashy novel (I'm reading such utter rubbish right now but it's glorious, a great way to eat up time). Sleep well ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> ok, there we go. I was right, 1,000 (or 1,001 now) posts and STILL NO BABY. Oh well.
> 
> *sniffle*

Damn that means I've lost my bet hasn't it. My new best is you'll give birth before 1020........ :thumbup:


----------



## Sam_Star

Damn that counter!! Sorry Mj but i'll bet 1040.....
Thanks girlies i honestly think of you all as friends and even think about you all through the day lol its like i cant wait to get to my PC! x x x x x


----------



## Aunty E

Seeme like late pregnancy is getting to us - I have become a total worry wart again, having been relatively calm since 20 weeks or so. Imogen has been super quiet today, to the point where I actually got out my doppler to find her heart rate. Hoping she's going to perk up again tomorrow, but it's such a worry when they do the slightest thing different to normal :(

I finally finished the footmuff for my stokke - not that I'll need it for six months or so, as I also have the carrycot :dohh: Anyway, pretty pics of my pushchair and the lovely new hood and parasol I splashed out on!

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Footmuff014.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Footmuff015.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Footmuff012.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Footmuff018.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Footmuff019.jpg


----------



## augustbaby09

Thats a snazzy pushchair !!! :) I like very much. What make is it..? Dontr think ive seem one like that before.


----------



## Aunty E

It's a stokke xplory - I bought mine second hand, so that I could buy a new hood and parasol set. What I love is that baby can face you and be nice and high so they can see what's going on, rather than be stuck close to the ground - that's what put me off the Loola in the end.


----------



## jelr

Fairy Sam: I really hope Amelia is staying put for a little longer, I think BH are irregular and contractions regular but not sure. FX for you - ha sounds weird to being saying fingers crossed she stays for a while after a few weeks of saying FX she is on the way.

Vici: Oh no honey you poor thing, is that your blood pressure making you sick or have you got a bug or maybe it is the start of something.

MJ: Happy Due Date - I am hoping to have no pain relief and use the tens but am like you am not going to be a martyr at all and if it gets too bad, I will defo get the epidural, which I reckon if the other night is anything to go by I will be getting it. I am open to gas and air also but dont want petidine at all as I dont like the idea of baby being born sleeping and had it once contractions to open my womb before the d&c when I had the MMC and it didn't do anything at all for me anyways. I'm so sorry you are feeling anxious at the moment, but dont feel like a bitch I am a bit like that with everyone at the moment (snappy and fed up) - I reckon people understand and nearly expect it when w.e are hitting the last week or two. Glad AE was moving on the trace

Samstar: you are so strong - but dont you dare feel guilty as I know you would never knowingly hurt little Elinor - :hugs: to you honey.

Booth: Dont worry I think we are all getting fed up at this stage, time seems to have slowed down this month and I know I feel the same like baby will never be here.

Augustbaby09: eeekk at having those BH for weeks, I had them the other night and they were so sore. I dont know what to say about the sweep as I'm in two minds about it myself - I wouldn't be embarassed about the tidying up as I'm sure they have seen it all. Glad you have a date now and at least even though it is a pain not knowing if it will happen today at least you know you will have LO in 11 days or less, FX it is less.

Shiv: Mmm Lemon cake sounds lovely.

Nuttymummy & GoCarliligy - Happy 41 weeks and I'm really hoping I dont have to wish ye happy 42 weeks before LO's come.

Jai Jai: Hopefully the midwife is wrong, I was talking to a girl the other day and she was told the last few weeks that she was having a big baby and her LO was only 5lb something so FX she is wrong.

AuntyE: you are like me everypain and discomfort I feel at the moment and I am getting excited that it is that start of something - unfortunately nothing has come of it - but FX for us all that some of it turns into something soon. I love the pushchair - you have done a fabulous job on it. Well done.

Rubyrose: Sorry to hear about your tooth, hope it is better soon. Maybe the tea is actually starting your clear out and is doing something.

Kaygeebee: Hope your not overdue but like you I'm convinced I'm gonna be too.

Pippin: I agree with you about Google and some of the threads - I dont google things anymore or open some of the threads if I dont like the title as I know they will freak me out, It is definitely nature for us to worry so I reckon I dont need extra details to fill up the space in my head. I tend to stay in here in the August mummies where I am comfortable too as I think we are all friends now and it is much more personal in here.

Well no news from me, no more of those awful pains which in one sence I'm grateful for but on the other I'm ragin that its not the start of something. Well I had a busy enough day and went to visit my friend so that kept me busy as she has 3 small ones under the age of 4 eekk - all I can say is it was an eventful afternoon ha ha. I am meeting two more friends tomorrow for lunch after my GP appointment, but I dont think I'm gonna get told anything different as I still dont feel like I have dropped or that LO has engaged any. I feel like I'm getting heavier though as my pelvis and knees seem under more pressure today.

Got a little bit of bad news though, my brother is living in London told me today that he was planning on coming home for a few days in early September as a surprise to see baby (we didn't expect him to come until the christening) but over the last few days swine flue has landed in his work place so he doesn't want to chance it now in case he carries it to the baby - I'm glad he there is no chance of him carrying it over to the baby as that is the last thing that I would want but I am raging as it would have been a lovely surprise to see him.


----------



## elly75

Aunty E, I love the design of the fabrics as they are very cool.

Sorry I haven't posted much as of late. I've been reading but not posting much of anything. Been feeling rather lethargic, grumpy, depressed amongst other things but not entirely too sure as to why. In order to ensure I don't say things I won't regret, I'm trying to keep my mouth shut to an extent.

I'm sorry :(


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys not read much outher than this page so congrats to thows that have had there babys. and good luck to thow that are ready to pop. 

Lucas didnt move for 2 days only the odd push every now agane be for i went in to labour i got out the drppler to lison every thing was ok. so it could be baby is out its way.

I am Loving being a mummy of a baby agen he is so laied back the m/w did hes pku on monday and he didnt even wake up. iam expressing really good iam a day ahead with the milk will never b/f agane he gave me bad blisters and they was so sore i started to give up then got a avent manual pump and love it. hes sleeping good at night only waking to feed at 3am then back to sleep untill 6-7am but we are up at 6am any way so hes fitting in brill.

where can i find the lion cubs thing if some 1 can pm me it as i dnt know when i will get back on so prob of lost in the postes

take care


----------



## New_Momma09

Just read over 100 posts since I was last here. Holy smokes.

Congradulations to all the new mommas.

I was due yesterday but I lost my plug today and having contractions since then but theyre not regular yet.


----------



## Vici

Morning girls, thank you for all your lovely comments. Not sure what it is really :( Not my BP as thats now at the best its been, wasn't sick last night but still feel crap - so much so I woke up with 2, yes 2 bloody coldsores this morning :cry: Had to get up as i've got to take my car for an MOT, but i did pop to give my niece her 1st birthday prezzie yesterday and it wasn't too bad being out :)

Shiv - lol at your nursing bra, i'm dreading getting mine as I was bigger than that pre preg :rofl: :D

Nutty - 41 weeks :( Bet you are so fed up hun, lots of labour dust coming your way :dust:

Jai_jai - try not to worry hun, especially if this is the first time she has seen you. There is no medical way that she can tell you how big your LO is going to be :hugs:

Rubyrose - sorry to hear about your toothache hun :hugs: Hope the tablets start to work soon

MJ - sorry to hear your dad is getting on your nerves. I must be hard having them stay with you :hugs: Sorry to hear about your hospital trip, but at least AE is all AOK. The worrying will drive us all mad soon xxx

augustbaby - i know it seems an age off hun but at least you have a date now :thumbup:Remember theres every chance that LO will be here before then :)

Kaygeebee - not hun, not seen MW since Mon and not seeing her on Thurs as I have a hospital app on Friday, might give her a ring if it continues :)

Aunty E - your pushchair looks fab hun, you've done a great job :thumbup:

jelr - sorry to hear about your brother hun, but at least you know LO will be OK. Sure it won't be long before you see him xxx

Hope Sam and Cleck are both doing OK, I know Cleck was in for her induction last night and Sam was getting her contractions so I hoping they both have LOs or will do soon :D:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Pips - You soo hit the nail on the head with us all being here for each other - I love this thread and do think of it as a place of comfort and support and I think we do provide that for each other through the good times and the worried times :hugs:

Aunty E - love the pushchair

MJ - is your appt to go bakc for monitoring at 12.30? Good luck for today and hope you can relax a little more after :hugs:

Vici - glad its not your bp but i am sorry you are feeling rubbish still!!

jelr - sorry you cant see your brother - seems a lot of our brothers have been affected by swine flu atm - you, xarxa and myself :( at least he knows to stay away for the moment.....he will meet your LO when the time is right :)

elly75 - sorry your feeling down :hugs: hope you start to feel happier soon!

tmr - glad Lucas is such a good baby and that you are enjoying it so much (always nice to hear that)

New_Momma - ooh exciting sounds like the start of it all to me :D

Cleck - thinking of you whilst your being induced

FairySam - well you have been gone a while now so I am thinking that you are popping :D just hope your DH managed to be there for u even if he was grogy and in a hospital bed next to you :hugs:

Well after getting upset about yday I have realsised I am being silly I think it didnt help that DF said 'to be honest i thought you were bigger than what they were saying anyway' what!?! how would he know anyway :cry: made me feel poo!! He said we could :sex: last night to try move things along but alas nothing again so he made me feel rubbish :( oh well I think I just have to accept he clearly does not find me attractive atm :( 

I have had a few period cramps but nothin that lasts long, no signs at all!! I did check my cervix (or try) and it seems alot softer :blush: the mw said this could be a sign but I am not getting any hopes up.....I really think I am gonna go overdue!!

Going round my friends house today who is 21wks preg for a chilled day of watching DVD's and having munch - but I know I will miss being on here :blush: soooo silly!!


----------



## Mary Jo

just wanted to say, Elly, I feel the same, watching what I say, which is a shame really as it's nobody here's fault I feel the way I do right now... :hugs:

jelr, I'm sorry about your brother, that's a disappointment for sure, but he will be able to see LO soon. I was concerned that my family would get it and not be able to see AE - I think most pregnant ladies (and families of pregnant ladies) share these worries. Better that you know, though, rather than find out after he'd been over to see you.

re. spending time with kids - I am always fine around babies/kids I know (like my nephew and niece) but sometimes... I get this terrible feeling of "what am I getting myself into?" Yesterday at Bluewater (shopping), because it's school holidays, there were SO MANY kids (mostly with families, a few "gangs" of younger teens as well) and I kept looking at them and imagining myself with a 7 year old or a 9 year old... and thinking what the bloody effing hell.... am hoping that in 7 or 9 years' time I will be fine with the idea of a kid that age and it's just because I'm cross in general about going overdue that makes me feel this way. My parents (who I went with) were shocked when I said the place was "infested" with kids. But I don't have to like other people's kids and kids in general to know I will be able to love and nurture my own... and I maintain: Bluewater is a nicer place on a Tuesday morning during term time.

Vici, so sorry to hear about the cold sores... that sucks! you sound a little run-down. maybe some TLC is in order?

Aunty E, fabulous pushchair! You are very talented. I've looked at all your other projects that you posted and am extremely envious as well as full of admiration. Looking forward to seeing Imogen modelling the romper suits/pushchair etc!

Jai - I wouldn't worry about one mw's guess at baby's size... I've lost count of the number of times I have read that people were told they'd have a 9lb baby and it turned out to be 6lb, or vice versa... there are so many variables that cannot all be assessed by looking/measuring/feeling. Heck, if a scan can get it wrong I would take anyone's guess with a pinch of salt. I've never been told how big AE might be, I assume not especially bigger or smaller than average or they WOULD be guessing... my scans showed him to be on the middle curve of the chart, so straightforward average; also I am measuring on target and the fluid has always been measured as normal, so I am thinking 7lb something, if he stays in longer, maybe 7lb 10oz? Hopefully not much more than 8lb (I have some lovely newborn clothes that I want him to fit into!)

newmomma - I was due yesterday as well, lost some plug on Monday and have had some pains and some painless contractions but nothing I have measured or counted. it's frustrating, I just want things to get going now!

OH has taken today off work; he took me to the day assessment unit last night and was very sweet (I did have a feeling things were ok but at the same time I was so upset I needed to be checked over or I'd never have settled last night); I thought he might have been impatient with me as I called him when he was on his way home from work and said I needed to go down there and he said to wait and he'd drive me. We were there about an hour and a half in the end and he was lovely, would rather we got everything checked and said he knew it was normal to feel very anxious. I think he's been talking to some of his colleagues about things and someone has said that everyone gets worried towards the end. He'd normally be telling me not to be silly... and that if I can hear him on the doppler then he's ok. 

So he suggested he take today off and come with me again, which I am glad about because I haven't told anyone else (other than here) that I went to the hospital. My parents are not staying with us this week (thank GOD), they are in a hotel, so I don't have to see them all the time (and with my dad getting on my nerves this is a very good thing). We weren't planning to do anything together today, so I figured I just wouldn't mention this, don't want them to worry and also don't want grief about not having said anything to them yesterday about me worrying.

So we have to be back for the 2nd trace at 12.30pm. I've definitely felt AE more than 10 times today already, so I know he is ok, but am now interested to see what contractions I have while on the machine. I didn't understand what the numbers were about while I was there so I looked it all up later (yes, Dr Google, but this time he did me right) and found that the % figure was relating to contractions. and mine went from -2% to 100% from time to time. They don't hurt at all but my belly has been like a basketball. 

Hurry up, baby!!!!! :) Though having got my due date out of the way does take the pressure off somewhat. I know he'll come when he is ready and I'd rather not be induced, but the way I felt last night, if they'd suggested a c-section there and then (for my peace of mind rather than any medical need) I'd have bitten their hand off! I just want him out now.


----------



## Pippin

Hello everybody, or good morning I should say. Just a quick one as we are doing the spare room today ready for the carpet arriving tomorrow. I must be mad, DH is cutting up the carpet and sanding then I'm quickly painting the skirting boards on all fours hoping it'll get things moving. I have period pain again and he feels low so fingers crossed he's dropping more :happydance:

*MJ* good luck at the hospital today and so glad he's going with you. Makes such a difference having support.

*Aunty *E love the pram, they'll see you coming for sure which is excellent. I love bright things and they fabrics are lovely. Very clever lady. If I did it it would be baggy and ill fitting so congrats :yipee:

I have a feeling *FairySam* must be in hospital she's not on facebook or here and that can only spell baby in my eyes (one of the reasons I logged on quickly). What do you guys think? I hope she went to the same hospital as her DH. She only lives up the road from me so I could have helped her.


----------



## rubyrose

Aunty E - Yeah i have turnt into a worrier in late pregnancy to, if he goes even a lil quiet i panic! Ready to have him here now to keep an eye on him! Your pram is lush btw!

Jelr - Well i hope that its starting the clearout but i doubt it lol,i should be so lucky! Sorry to hear about your brother :hugs: But his doing the right thing just not worth the risk! You are good sticking to this thread, google still becomes my doctor every now and again then all systems go and im a panicing wreck!

elly75 - :hugs:

tmr - sounds like Lucas is a lil angel! :cloud9:

new_momma - good luck!!

Vici - sorry about the coldsores and bp :hugs: Know you've not had the most straight forward pregnancy, hope your baby makes a safe arrival for you soon!

Jaijai - :hugs: to you, im sure your OH finds you attractive, its all our hormones playing us up! Thats a good sign about your cervix tho,I dont even know how to check mine :blush:

Maryjo - glad to hear everythings all right with the bubs! I am sure he will come when his ready, his obviously enjoying his last few days in that warm environment getting everything done and provided for him without having to move or do much teehee!

Pippin - i hope his dropping more hon! The all fours thing is deffo great, when im on all fours i start to feel more pressure down there after a couple of mins like his pushing down!



Me: Well i am ok, the codeine worked wonders it is my friend :cloud9: and maanged to get sleep and the tooth is better now its filled temp and takin antibiotics to clear the infection. Would not wish toothache on anyone, was bloody awful. No signs for me though, not so much as a twinge this time. BAH!

Can eveyrone send out good vibes to my friend? She's being induced today and had her first perssary but babys heartbeats gone a bit weird so shes waiitng for a consultant to see her. 

xx


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies, just popping in again to say hi and to see how all the remaining August Mummies are doing.

Looks like things are progressing for lots of you.

I was just reading how worried and stressed a lot of you are and it's making me feel more normal and not alone with my constant fears. I went for a private scan on Monday due to growth worries and everything looks good, then LO decided to have a quiet day yesterday and I worried and stressed even though I knew from the scan all appeared ok, now i'm getting itchy hands and feet so more to worry about - seeing doctor today. I honestly think a little knowledge is a bad thing, though it's natural to worry, and I know once I have my baby in my arms a whole new set of worries will start! So close to the finishing line now I'm nervous!

Hope you are all doing ok and coping with how uncomfortable this all is, but it will be worth it in the end! Good luck and heres wishing easy labors for us all!

Just read Clecker is being induced - good luck!
Sam Star - Sorry to hear of Elinors complications, Bristol have amazing new heart facilities and doctors so she'll be in excellent hands. :hugs:


----------



## augustbaby09

I was going to ask about fairsamy actually as i rekon she was in labour the other day when she was saying how her braxtons were getting more painful and frequent. Seems bit of a coisidence she hasnt been online at all..... :) xx



Hope your friend and her Lo are ok rubyrose - why the way is that your first name - Ruby-Rose..? I really wanted that as my Lo name but Oh is set on something else :(


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I'm just dropping in to congratulate all the new August mummies!


----------



## rubyrose

augustbaby - That was gonna be my los name if it was a girl!  Its a lovely name tell your OH he should deffo call her ruby hehee x


----------



## rubyrose

Oooh i think my friend is having her baby! She's been texting today and said she wont reply when its all going on so i just text her asking how things were going - no reply!! Wooo so hope his is itfor her!


----------



## nuttymummy

hello...another day overdue.....but another day closer (i hope! lol)

sorry some of u have been worried again....its awful worrying!!! it just makes u want to get it all over and done with....but im afraid u still worry about stuff when they are born!! its never ending! :(

well......my 41 week + 1 bump is really taking its toll on my body now!!
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/41weeks4.jpg
https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g215/trazharvey/41weeks2.jpg

could do with hiring someone to hold it up for me so it doesnt hurt my back :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Wow nuttymummy your bump is so low!! You must be peeing all the time lol! 

OT anyone tried their pumps yet? Just got out my pump and i got quite an impressive supply of colustrum!! Quite pleased with my breasts LOL!


----------



## rubyrose

Wow nuttymummy your bump is so low!! You must be peeing all the time lol! 

OT anyone tried their pumps yet? Just got out my pump and i got quite an impressive supply of colustrum!! Quite pleased with my breasts LOL!


----------



## nuttymummy

lol i get up once at about 3am to pee!!

its been this low for ages too :(...shame it doesnt progress!!!

now havent tried expressing yet.....uve just reminded me i must pull my finger out n ask about hiring the breastpump they have...otherwise i dont have one!!

are u supposed to express before birth?? doesnt it waste colostrum n make milk come in, instead??? or am i being totally dumb here!! lol


----------



## rubyrose

Na think it keeps producing coloustrum till baby is "out" something to do with hormones!! LOL, some people make it before like days and freeze it which i suppose is a good idea i just wanted to see if my boobies "worked" tho haha!


----------



## nuttymummy

i c!

but nope still havnt tried mine. waiting for electric pump....i thought the manual ones last time were crap!


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah I didnt like the look of the manual ones, think it would of hurt my arm! I have the medula mini electric and it seems quite good!


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, gosh its so so quiet in here nowadays. I feel sorry for which ever one of us is last to pop as there'll be hardly anyone around to talk to :( 

I'm feeling a bit better now, took my car for the MOT which it failed:dohh: Only little things tho (2x tyres that were worn on inside so you couldn't see, 2 bulbs and front caliper sticking on which DF can easily fix) so not too worried, got over a week till it expires anyhoo :thumbup: Then went to town with DF just for a ride out as he had to collect some timber and tiles for some up and coming jobs he has, and then he took me to Morrisons for lunch which was lovely :) AND he said the sweetest thing - we got our drinks and he said, ooo that reminds me, we must get some straws so I asked what for (thinking he'd need them for his garage as he like to spend time in their on cars :rofl:) and he said well, you'll need them when you're in labour, as it might be hard for you to drink if you're in a funny position. He then said he'd been talking about it to the boys in the workshop he uses. Bless his heart:cloud9::cloud9:

MJ - I have to say, i'm often the same about kids. Was at my sisters last night for my nieces 1st Birthday and my older niece had some friends round, and my god did they do my head in :rofl: The what am I getting myself into enters my head quite a lot nowadays!! :rofl:

Pip - well done you for getting onto that painting, thats very good of you. I might just manage to make some bread today and that'll be my lot :D

RR - sooo glad your drugs worked hun, toothache is possib;y the worst :( Hope the antibiotics kick in and it clears up soon xxx Best of luck to your friend hun, hope she's getting on OK :thumbup:

Hi Tillymum - good to see you're doing OK hun :)

Nutty - wow your bump is low :wacko:looks FAB tho hun :D And you only get up once? Christ how do you do it? I get up between 5 and 10 times :rofl:

Re. trying out the pump. I did once and did get some colostrum too so yay for my boobies too :happydance::happydance: Only tried it because the lady at BFing class said to practice by hand. I tried that and it didn't work so i thought sod it, lets get the pump out :rofl: I have a manual one as i'm hoping to not use it too much :D (keeping up the positive BFing vibes :D) I too was told that you keep producing colostrum till after baby is born so you don't "use it up" :D


----------



## Mary Jo

re colostrum - I can get a little teeny bit out by hand, don't have a pump yet, was planning to hire a medical grade one, but won't do that till I know when I need it (hopefully not too long!) but don't worry about using it all up, the body will make more and especially when the baby is born. the production of milk itself is triggered by the placenta coming away from the uterus after birth and whatever hormonal changes that happen then. I've heard of people expressing colostrum and freezing it, it could be useful if baby won't or can't feed (if you know that in advance, say if he/she's going to need special care).

Vici, awww, that was very sweet of your OH with the straws!! Mine comes out with odd comments that make me think - ah, that one has come from someone else, things that are out of character for him to think up himself! It's nice, though, shows they are thinking about our needs!

The repeat trace today was fine, baby sounds ok and the midwife seemed quite excited when she looked at the print-out and saw I WAS having contractions! I could actually feel them this time as well, not just the hardening. They were not painful, just mild like period pain, but they were regular... averaging 2 in 10 minutes over about an hour. Baby was responding to them ok as well. So she sent me home with instructions to take paracetamol and have a hot bath when they get worse, in other words, do something about the early pain myself so that when I have to go in proper, they won't send me home. I really hope this isn't going to turn into a false alarm... we've been to the shop to get some snacks anyway, just in case!

I've just had some paracetamol because I was starting a headache... so I feel fine. Impatient but nothing new there. :rofl:


----------



## New_Momma09

I tried my pump a few days ago but just trying to kick start labor with it and all of the nipple play and sex worked, I got contractions that were progressing and ended up two minutes apart but I only got dilated to 1/2 cm!!! and nothing else happened and it just went away.


----------



## nuttymummy

lol vici... i dont know...i got up like clockwork at 3am every morning for a pee n something to eat!! and then i dont go again (usually) till morning! 5-10 times!!! how the hell do u find time for sleep woman!


----------



## Mary Jo

awwwww, my OH is finding his nice side now he thinks the end is near... he's just offered to stick the pineapple we have (that I didn't want to eat) in the blender so I can drink it quickly and not have to chew!! 

:rofl:


----------



## Vici

nuttymummy said:


> lol vici... i dont know...i got up like clockwork at 3am every morning for a pee n something to eat!! and then i dont go again (usually) till morning! 5-10 times!!! how the hell do u find time for sleep woman!

lol, i know, it drives me insane!!! Once a night would be pure bliss :D


----------



## rubyrose

Ohh the weein thing is a nightmare! Mind im not terribly bad in the night i could sleep through anything but i still get up twice which is really annoying for me, i've always been able to hold my bladder all day! I could go to uni from 9 - 5 and not go once and i'd be drinking plenty, now its like 5 mins after i have a sip of drink im going to the loo!


----------



## Shiv

I HAD A POO!!! 
now this might not sound like big news to any of you - but after about 5 days without one - boy do I feel better for it!!:happydance:

Sorry to all the girls who are stuggling to sleep - I can empathise, I was up every 90 minutes last night to go for a wee! i figure it is preparing me for all those night feeds. It does mean I sleep in in the mornings though!

I reckon Fairy Sam must have gone into labour! I hope it all went well!

Also hope things are going smoothly for Cleck!

MJ sorry you had such a stressful day yesterday - I am glad the trace went well today and I hope that AE makes his way into the world ASAP so you can start worrying about a newborn baby!!:baby:

Nutty - argh i hope things get going for you soon - still only a few days max to go!

Vici - I hope you are feeling better today 

Rubyrose - your boobs look pretty good to me in your avatar!

Pippin - hope the painting went ok and that your back doesn't give you any jip afterwards

jelr - hope you aren't in too much pain hon

so sorry to anyone I have missed - I should really get a pad and pen ready before I come on here!

Gonna go and make dinner - spag bol tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Jo

oh crap :( I was just reading the notes the mw wrote this afternoon and she put "long. lie, ceph pres, opt pos, free head"

If I understand correctly that means baby is lying down the way, head down, head not engaged and occiput posterior, or face looking out the way :(

ack! that means back to back, doesnt it?

I found this:


> The 'occiput posterior' (OP) position is not so good. This means the baby is still head down, but facing your tummy. Mothers of babies in the 'posterior' position are more likely to have long and painful labours as the baby usually has to turn all the way round to facing the back in order to be born. He cannot fully flex his head in this position, and diameter of his head which has to enter the pelvis is approximately 11.5cm, circumference 35.5cm.
> 
> If your baby is in the occiput posterior position in late pregnancy, he may not engage (descend into the pelvis) before labour starts. The fact that he doesn't engage means that it's harder for labour to start naturally, so your baby are more likely to be 'late'. Braxton-Hicks contractions before labour starts may be especially painful, with lots of pressure on the bladder, as the baby tries to rotate while it is entering the pelvis. Be aware that if you accept induction on the basis of being postdates, and your baby is in a suboptimal position, you may have a tough haul ahead of you.

it would explain why he's never engaged. the other midwives never wrote that, they always just put "ceph free". ack. :hissy:


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Hey ladies, any news on Cleck yet?? Been thinking about her loads... :hugs: to you all, hope things aren't too painful / boring / stressful for you in these last few days/couple of weeks!!

S&V xxx


----------



## smith87999

Nutty ... you are so close... can't wait to hear the news that baby is coming...LOL...
your bump looks like it really is weighing on your back... hope that little one comes really soon for you...

And to everyone else... I am so excited to hear that you too are having your babies...:friends:

When the baby comes ... you trade the peeing for feeding baby.... so not much relief on the sleep side I am afraid...:)


----------



## Shiv

MJ - there are things you can do to try to turn your baby - on all fours etc. Maybe do some research on that so that you can feel you are doing somethign about teh situation. I am suprised that the midwife didn't discuss this with you - she was obvioulsy not concerned as you still have time for the baby to turn.

~i am sorry though this is just one more thing to weigh on your mind. i am sure that some of teh other ladies on here will haev some good tips for getting him to turn round. big :hugs:

Smith and Shadow - how are Gage and Vincent doing?


----------



## rubyrose

Shiv - cheers honey, my boobs feel like two beach balls tho they are so big!!

GOING OT MY FRIEND HAD HER BABY!!!! ITS A BOY!! IM SO HAPPY!!!!


----------



## Shiv

Ruby - what did she call him?


----------



## Vici

MJ - my LO is back to back at the min!! Hasn't been at all, and only moved from right to left but now has decided to do the twist!! I am engaged 2/5s tho. My MW told me to try and sleep on my left and do lots of ball bouncing and crawling :rofl:

Congrats to your friend RR, hope all is well :D


----------



## rubyrose

His called Matthew and weighed 8lbs 140z!! I'm so proud of her she done it all on her own and shes very young im sitting here blubbering!! She feels like my lil sis !! 

xx


----------



## Pippin

Vici said:


> nuttymummy said:
> 
> 
> lol vici... i dont know...i got up like clockwork at 3am every morning for a pee n something to eat!! and then i dont go again (usually) till morning! 5-10 times!!! how the hell do u find time for sleep woman!
> 
> lol, i know, it drives me insane!!! Once a night would be pure bliss :DClick to expand...

SNAP, once would be bliss I go about 5 times minimum too. It's a real pain in the butt!


----------



## kayxxx66

hey every one hope its ok to join in august, so close now i cant wait!!xx


----------



## Pippin

Well we finished painting and stripping carpet and I've just had two hours on the bed to recover :rofl: DH did all the hard work obviously and bless him I ran around after him with the hover and a paint brush but it looks fab and can't wait for the carpets to go down tomorrow :yipee: I ache a bit but the ball helped put lo back into position. I haven't spent much time on all fours and when I stopped he had his little bottom out at such a funny angle it was quite comical, no doubt he's back out. *Vici and MJ* I think you said your were back to back, get on all fours now!!!! Boy does it work. Mines normally sideways but he's not now. Have you got a ball you can lean forwards on too, that helps in the same way.


----------



## Pippin

kayxxx66 said:


> hey every one hope its ok to join in august, so close now i cant wait!!xx

Of course it's ok, welcome, when are you due?


----------



## ShadowRat

Shiv said:


> Smith and Shadow - how are Gage and Vincent doing?

:) Doing good ta, Shiv :winkwink: Family members keep showing up for cuddles and stuff and messing up his sleeping and eating routine haha, then they leave and we have to deal with the cranky baby all night!!! LOL but it's lovely to share him with the family, so all good :)

I'm getting impatient with you ladies now, I really want you all to have your little ones already!!! Though Laura is right; the middle-of-the-night peeing just gets swapped for middle-of-the-night feeding, which for me takes much longer to deal with! (OH can get out of bed for a night feed, sort Vince out and be back in bed 20 mins later, with me he seems to take his sweet time over the feeding and I take more like 45 mins!!!!)

Anyway, we're all anxious for you all to start trickling over to Lion Cubs soon!! Best of luck to you all, and big big love and :hug:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pippin

I'm getting impatient too Shadow and it could be over two weeks still :cry: There isn't much room in there now bless him. DH said he reckons he'll be bang on time seeing as he's the son of two teachers :rofl: just watch he'll be two weeks late now :dohh:


----------



## kayxxx66

well im not due til 4th of september but can i seek in cause im booked for section on the 28th lolxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Well as long as you text me the SECOND something starts to happen, Pips!!!! I'm soooo excited to see what little Sam looks like :D 

:kiss: xxx


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi ladies, I agree the peeing thing is a nightmare!! I am up 4-5 times every night too.

Hope you are all well today - hope things are going / have gone well for Cleck, FairySam and all the other August ladies at the same stage!

I think I'm nesting..... not so much cleaning but I painted a canvas for the nursery earlier, and now I have a fruit loaf in the oven ... OMG I'm a domestic goddess all of a sudden!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> Well as long as you text me the SECOND something starts to happen, Pips!!!! I'm soooo excited to see what little Sam looks like :D
> 
> :kiss: xxx

Don't you worry you'll be the first to know :hugs:. I can't wait to see his little face, I know so little about him iykwim, only his sleep and wake patterns and how he likes to hang upside down for the last 8 weeks :rofl: Oh and I know his bottom that's the bit he sticks out :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

kayxxx66 said:


> well im not due til 4th of september but can i seek in cause im booked for section on the 28th lolxx

Awww luck you knowing when its going to happen. it's the not knowing that gets me. Good luck. x


----------



## kayxxx66

yer i am really lucky, that im defo no further than the 28th.... still wish he would come now!! im so ready lol.....

but then every ones feeling like that arent they..lolxx


----------



## Kimberly28

and we have good news!! :thumbup: First of all my group B strep test was negative. Secondly I am 2+ cm dilated, 80% effaced, and baby is firmly pressing down with his head against my remaining cervix and is at -1/-2 station or 3 to 4 5ths engaged! :happydance: Dr doesn't think that I'll make it to 39 weeks! :happydance: So I could be in labor as of anytime now or at the least in the next week to week and a half at the most. He can tell that I'm worn out and said that unfortunately he can't induce until 39 weeks but he re-iterated that he doesn't think I'll make it that far anyways. Here's hoping he's right!!! Oh and I'm having a little bit of light spotting since my internal exam which I was told before I left that it would be normal to see that. So, here we go ladies! Sounds like labor is around the corner! :yipee: And if I do make it to next week I'm planning on asking for a sweep. I'm ready for this pregnancy to be over and my misery to end haha. :haha: And of course ready to hold my little baby in my arms. :blush: 
Hope you're all doing well and hopefully we're all about to be cuddling our healthy and happy little bundles of joy! :flower:


----------



## Pippin

*Kim* that is great hon, so pleased for you. Can you tell mine to hurry up now too!!!???

As for me I ache now, wish I hadn't done quite so much today :cry: I forget we have these stretchy ligaments now. My hip joints are reminding me who is boss. Looks like a night sleeping on my back or sitting up :dohh: Note to self...... no more painting at 38 weeks!!!!


----------



## Kimberly28

Awww!! Poor you!! Definitely kick back and relax now. Maybe try a nice warm bath or shower. That helps me to get my muscles to relax these days. I also ache these days and it seems constant. However, its actually at its worst first thing in the mornings. I honestly feel like I've been hit by a truck or something and then have to roll out of bed. Not fun as I'm sure you know! 
Try propping yourself up on some extra pillows tonight and maybe get the OH to rub you down in the sore spots before you go to sleep tonight. 

Good luck hun and I hope to hear that you've gone into labor VERY soon!! :hugs: :flow: COME ON OUT LITTLE SAM!! IT'S TIME!! WE WANT TO MEET YOU!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: some good ideas there thanks Kim gonna try some of those soon. As for getting up in the morning I hear ya!!!! If I lie on my side for too long the hips do seize and I have to roll off, so elegant :rofl: Just had a BH I think as tummy had weird tight feeling for 20 seconds or so, it sorta spread from nowhere. Haven't had so many of them and not sure if it's a BH or something else as there was no pain???? So many niggles to get our hopes up :dohh:


----------



## rubyrose

Kim - thats great news! Wish they did internal exams here to would like to know if anythings happening!!


----------



## joeyjo

Hey - I hope everybody is doing OK. I've barely been online in the last week since we got home so I have no chance of reading all the updates! Sendig labour dust to everybody still waiting!
:hug:


----------



## Kimberly28

Oh gosh I know! I've had a couple of times lately where BH's would start up and continue for an hour or two only to quit on me. :dohh: It's hard to not get the hopes up isn't it? And yes I can only imagine how lady like we look rolling out of bed. :rofl: I also can't lie on my sides too long for the same reason. It makes my hips hurt so badly! But, if I lay on my back too long then I get lower back aches. :dohh: Darned if I do and darned if I don't. I feel so huge and grotesque and hubby keeps telling me that I'm wrong and it's just that I'm carrying our baby for a passenger is all. I don't think he understands how absurdly huge and unattractive I feel right now. :blush: Though through no fault of his own. :winkwink: It also doesn't help that I can't walk hardly anymore. I know that its supposed to help trigger labor but how the heck do you do any real walking when your feet are swollen up like balloons and ache after just 5 mins of being on them? They certainly remind me of how much they dislike me these days. :haha: 
Don't worry though we will get through this and then we'll look back and decide it was all worth it! :hugs: :flow:


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks for the advice, Shiv, Vici and Pips... have been looking up this back to back thing and will have to put in some concerted all-fours action... I wish I'd known this before, even a week ago, as now I feel there's a short time to get him moved especially as I've already been having contractions and I don't want my progress to halt because he's in a bad position :(

Thing is, I am *sure* he's never been fully back to back, as I've always felt his bum sticking up. It changes position, sometimes it's right in my ribs to the right, other times in the middle and lower or at the left, and maybe it's one hip not his whole bum, but I do still feel it even when there are big soft parts of my tummy. All the midwives up till today have told me his back is running down my left side with his bum up and his feet in my ribs, but today's didn't tell me how he was lying - I got all this from looking at my notes after. Wish she had said something, wish I'd looked at the notes before we left as I would have asked. If his back has been running down the left, he wouldn't have his head twisted, would he? Surely he'd keep his body aligned with his head, however he was lying?

I'd not be very happy if the progress of today doesn't get anywhere... I just want him to move so he can take an easy way out... the thought of labouring for 48 hours, in immense pain and *then* requiring an assisted birth or c-section is not appealing. :( If it was likely to end in c-section I'd rather just do that than go through a horrible labour first.

am quite tired tonight and in pain with my hips - we had to go to Sainsbury's a little while ago because my lovely cheap charcoal grey jogging bottoms form Primark have been shrunk, either in the wash or because they accidentally ended up being tumble dried. It's annoying, I had 2 pairs and one already shrunk so I was being careful. anyway, they are now a couple of inches too short and they and my jeans were the only "bottoms" I have. I am worried in case I have an emergency and don't have a spare pair, and I'd look like a right clown in these old ones now. So we went to Sainsbury's in the hope of getting something, only they had no men's jogging bottoms! OH wanted me to try these ladies' grey yoga pants and I tried them on but the fabric was sheerer than I wanted and they were unflattering on my hips and thighs in the size that fit under the bump, and way too big under the bump if the legs looked ok. I finally did get some in black (more flattering) even though they are not perfect and I am a little self-conscious. Size 16, short; I am not short really but they had to go under my belly. I'm definitely not weighing myself now. I used to be a 10. 16 feels - big. :cry: But they looked better and were looser and more comfy than the 14s. Hopefully I won't be in them for a huge amount of time after the birth.

anyway, I did a stupid thing and pushed through my hip pain to try these trousers on quickly (standing up rather than sitting down, silly me) and not keep OH waiting and I'm suffering now. hips are agony. it's hard to tell if I'm having proper pains of the type I want or if I am hurting because of overdoing it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Has staceymy posted in here lately? :)


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> anyway, I did a stupid thing and pushed through my hip pain to try these trousers on quickly (standing up rather than sitting down, silly me) and not keep OH waiting and I'm suffering now. hips are agony. it's hard to tell if I'm having proper pains of the type I want or if I am hurting because of overdoing it!

Awww hon sounds like you had a rough time there. Lets hope they are the start of something. I've just had 4 BH in a row which has never happened before, totally painless so nothing to get excited about but maybe because I over did it today too. xxx


----------



## Pippin

MummyToAmberx said:


> Has staceymy posted in here lately? :)

Not that i have seen sorry, don't recall the name either sorry.


----------



## Kimberly28

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Pippin hun! :flower: Hoping its the start of labor for you! :winkwink:


----------



## Pippin

Kimberly28 said:


> Oh gosh I know! I've had a couple of times lately where BH's would start up and continue for an hour or two only to quit on me. :dohh: It's hard to not get the hopes up isn't it? And yes I can only imagine how lady like we look rolling out of bed. :rofl: I also can't lie on my sides too long for the same reason. It makes my hips hurt so badly! But, if I lay on my back too long then I get lower back aches. :dohh: Darned if I do and darned if I don't. I feel so huge and grotesque and hubby keeps telling me that I'm wrong and it's just that I'm carrying our baby for a passenger is all. I don't think he understands how absurdly huge and unattractive I feel right now. :blush: Though through no fault of his own. :winkwink: It also doesn't help that I can't walk hardly anymore. I know that its supposed to help trigger labor but how the heck do you do any real walking when your feet are swollen up like balloons and ache after just 5 mins of being on them? They certainly remind me of how much they dislike me these days. :haha:
> Don't worry though we will get through this and then we'll look back and decide it was all worth it! :hugs: :flow:

Well just had 4 painless BH in a row but none since and little one is now kicking away obviously not wanting to come today hehehehe. My foot has just started to swell so I'm going to give in and read in bed!!! Still it's progress to feel anything, until now it's been maybe one or two like it but nothing else.

Right now to find my bed amongst all the crap that's been dumped in there from the room ready for the carpet man tomorrow!!!!!

Night ladies. xxxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Shes due 24th :) On first post.
Baby on her way :)


----------



## Kimberly28

OMG!!!!!! Ok, I just went to the bathroom to pee and I am still spotting after my dr appt today. Also this big glob of blood and jelly came out. After a couple more wipes I'm seeing little tiny clots as well. Is this my bloody show? Could labor really just be around the corner?? I'm a little worried :wacko: and hoping what I just had is normal but also excited! Any thoughts anyone? :wacko: I could really use the reassuring! :blush: Oh and baby has been moving in the past hour so I'm sure he's fine.


----------



## Aunty E

MJ try not to worry about bubs being back to back - my midwives argue about whether or not Imogen is back to back, but given I can feel her BUM under my hand half the time in my right side, I think they're wrong. Baby can move at any old time.

It was my last day at work today :( Felt very strange. Had to come home and make things immediately in order to feel better. OH home tomorrow as well, so am drinking a pot of RLT and having a bath in Clary Sage tonight ;)

Here are a couple of blurry bump pics - I think I'm pretty neat, and I used to be a lot higher before anyone says anything! This is low for me :) I still can't understand why people say I'm big or ask if I'm having twins. :dohh:

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Changingmat025.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Changingmat029.jpg


----------



## jelr

Hi all

Elly: No need to say sorry, think we are all a bit fed up these last few weeks so no need to worry or apologise.

TMR: I'm delighted you and Lucas are settling into a routine and he is being so good. Well done on getting a day ahead on the expressing.

NewMomma: Congrats on losing your plug, hope contractions become regular for you and LO is here soon.

Vici: Sounds like a bug or something especially when your getting cold sores too, thats usually a sign of being run down. You make sure and get plenty of rest pet. Ah that was so sweet of your OH about the straws.

Jai Jai: I bet your DH is wll attracted to you, he is probably just afraid of hurting baby - a lot of men are like that and are a bit weird about it, especially towards the end. Hope you had a lovely day with your friend.

MJ: I'm a little like that with other peoples children especially toddlers scare the life out of me when they are throwing tantrums and stuff and I am terrified that I wont have the attention span to keep them entertained, but everyone says they feel a bit scared and that it is different with your own kids. I'm so glad everything went well at the trace today and that was lovely that OH took the day off and went with you and that he was so understanding. Oh how exciting that you are a such in early labour, FX things will progress fast. MJ did she scan you cause if you remember last week I was saying I reckon LO has shifted back to back and the nurse said that they only way of knowing was by scan or by an internal exam when in labour to check head so MW may be wrong. It is hard not to worry about that pain though as I know I am - and just reading your little bit that may explain the really painful BH I had the other night eeeekkkkk.

Pippin: Hope all that hard work pays off and gets things moving, you are a brave woman doing all that work down on all fours this heavily pregnant, I dont think I would be able to get back up or else I would keel over from puffing and panting :rofl: Thanks for the tip on the ball for back to back as was on last week and was saying I reckon I am the same, and have tried getting on all fours on the bed as my knees are so bad and I didn't last very long as I have no cushioning in them, but the ball sounds like a great idea.

Rubyrose: I'm so glad the toothache is a little better, it is something I have never had believe it or not and I dont wish to either, by everyone elses account there is nothing worse. I'm so happy your friend has her baby and everything is okay with them both, you will be great company for one another when LO's arrive.

Tillymum: I hear ya on being nervous so close to the finishing line, hope you are also coping with the uncomfortableness and are not worrying too much. My back seems to be getting really ichy in the last few weeks, but I think it is only dry skin for me. It is terrible though as I can really reach back the way I used to with this bump ha ha. Hope it is nothing serious.

Augustbaby: Hope you and DH can agree on LO's name.

Nutty: Love the bump pic, you have dropped lots though haven't you, Sorry to hear your back is killing you though. I wish I only was up to pee once. I'm usually up every two hours or sometimes everyhour. I think that is one of the things I am looking forward to so much after the baby arrives is that I wont have to pee so often :rofl: 

Shiv: Yay on going for a poo, boy 5 days without one - I would say you did feel bad you poor thing.

Smith: I'm hoping the amount of times I pee at night is not a sign of how many times baby will wake or I will be exhaused :rofl:

Shadow: No word from Cleck but she did say she would be gone for about a week.

Kayxxx66: Welcome to the August mummies club - Cleckner who usually looks after the post is in being induced at the moment and wont be back for about a week, where I'm sure she will add you to the list.

Kaygeebee: Yay for the domestication, send some of it this way will you as I can't seem to muster up the energy to do anything and I'm normally a clean freak.

Kimberly: That is great news, definitely sounds like labour is around the corner.

Joeyjo: Glad to hear from you. Hope you are settling into motherhood well.

MummytoAmberx: No I normally keep up with the posts and haven't seen her sorry - glad to hear her baby is on the way though.

AuntyE: Love the bump pics and dont mind anyone telling you that you look big, no bigger than any of the rest of us. Delighted that your OH will be home tomorrow and hope the RLT works.

Well done to all of you already producing colostrum and managing to get it out, I can't get anything out by hand yet anyway. I wont be able to breastfeed anyway as my joints are in such bad nick now at the moment with my arthritis that I will have to start a course of steriods straight away as they reckon the hormonal change of giving birth usually sends you into a flare up. I was very dissapointed at first but I dont mind now at all, I reckon it will be better for me to be on the meds and able to hold and look after LO than breastfeeding and taking the chance that I wont be able to use my hands and even hold my LO which would drive me to the edge as I get so annoyed if I'm not able to do things for myself let alone LO, I should get the chance to give the first couple of feeds before I have to start them anyways so hopefully LO will get plenty of goodness from the Colostrum.

Thanks for all the lovely comments about my brother - It also made me realise how worrying it must be for all of you in the UK when there is so much of it about, we dont have it so much here in Ireland, it is only really starting to spread in the last week and that is up the north rather than down my end.

Well AFM had my GP appointment this morning and finally the nurse reckons that I have dropped slightly and that the she can't move the head as freely as she could so baby is finally starting to move some way down even if it is only a tiny bit ha ha. Everything else was fine and am back in the hospital next Tuesday. Well I'm going to hit the bed ladies as I only slept for 3 hours last night and was up early for the GP's this morning so I'm wiped now at this stage. Hopefully I will get some sleep tonight.


----------



## New_Momma09

Kimberly28 said:


> OMG!!!!!! Ok, I just went to the bathroom to pee and I am still spotting after my dr appt today. Also this big glob of blood and jelly came out. After a couple more wipes I'm seeing little tiny clots as well. Is this my bloody show? Could labor really just be around the corner?? I'm a little worried :wacko: and hoping what I just had is normal but also excited! Any thoughts anyone? :wacko: I could really use the reassuring! :blush: Oh and baby has been moving in the past hour so I'm sure he's fine.

I lost my plug after the spotting from my cervix check too. I had the exam on Monday and lost the plug on Tuesday.... 

Now, tonight, I either peed myself for the first time ever, orrrrrr my water broke. I'm waiting to see if more comes and saturates my undies. Having contractions but they really don't seem all that regular. *sigh* But I just had three: one at 9:34, one at 9:38, and one at 9:41 just now as I'm typing this.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Got new august baby arrived safely :D


----------



## rubyrose

My toothache has come back with a vengance. :-( Been up all night in tears, codiene not working anymore so i have to go back and i am absolutely petrified of having an injection in my gum. I hope they just pull it out.


----------



## Vici

Morning girls :) Hope you are all OK. I'm not too bad - got to do all the housework today as i've got the HV coming at 4pm. She phoned me yesterday and apologised about not being in contact earlier but with all my problems she knew it'd be tough fitting it in and knew that i saw someone at least twice a week. Will let you know how it goes later :)

RR - so sorry your toothache is back hun :hugs: I know you hate the dentist but try and see it as a means to an end - by going in, your toothache will go xxx

jelr - i couldn't produce any colostrum by hand either but was fine with the pump. Hope you got some more sleep hun xx

Aunty E - your bump looks fab - not big at all, people are so weird!!

Kimberly - yep sounds like your plug hun. Sadly not an indicator labour is here as some lose it weeks before :)

MJ - they must move alot as my LO has always been on the side too :) I'm just sticking to the ball and will see how things are on Monday :)


----------



## Aunty E

Off to look at flats with a friend in a bit - she wanted a second opinion and I am a bit bored, so I thought 'why not'. OH not back until the evening, and I've done all the washing/washing up.

Did my best with clary sage last night to make missy show her face - NOTHING. My mum's staying tomorrow night, so she'd better not get any ideas about turning up then. I do NOT want my mother around when I'm in labour.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Labour :dust: for everyone!!!!!!!!! I want to go into labour, I want to hold me LO, I want to know everything is ok!! I want this SPD to not hurt sooooo much that its tortue to even sit now :cry: I am low today FYI eeeek!!! why are there no signs of labour :hissy: why are all our babies so comfy??

Kim - hope this is it for you

Pips - did BH materialise?

AE - Hope you enjoy looking at flats - gets you out hey? I hope LO does not come tonight for you I would not like ppl there whilst I was in labour either

Ruby - sorry your toothache is bad again :hugs: hope dentist can do something!!

Vici - hope HV appt goes well look forward to the update!

I am going to another friends today for lunch and to watch lots of babytales :wohoo:


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks vici :hugs: I am terrified but ihave an appt at 3.25pm i am in so much pain i cant even describe it. I just want them to pull the thing out no faffing roud re filling or root canals this is not the first time this tooth has cause me ag and they keep trying to save it its a lost cause. :shrug:


----------



## Mary Jo

I am officially on the way to being fed up with this whole thing.

2 days overdue, been on the RL tea and tablets for 3 weeks, clary sage baths and massages for over a week, sex every day for the last 4 or so days, have eaten pineapple (which I detest), 2 hot curries, had chilli powder in my baked beans last night... have bounced on the ball till I feel like a 5 yr old in a spacehopper race... and all I have to show for it is a bit of mucous plug, a few weak contractions and SPD that has got 1,000 times worse since last night (didn't think it was possible, am now in double agony in bed and normal agony when walking; it now hurts to sit and stand and walk and move, it hurts all the bloody time so much so that I'm not noticing the beginning and end of the contraction pains - they're so mild they're not coming close to the effing SPD). 

But I still have no stretchmarks. OH asked today: if I was to suddenly get a bunch of stretchmarks but baby came today, would I? HELL YES. I have broken veins on my belly anyway, it's not exactly pretty.

sorry, I'm in a real grump today. wishing the doctor had lied about my due date and said I was really due on the 25th or something. wishing the baby would DROP. :hissy:


----------



## Jai_Jai

_SPD that has got 1,000 times worse since last night (didn't think it was possible, am now in double agony in bed and normal agony when walking; it now hurts to sit and stand and walk and move,_

This is exactly how I feel - its terrible hey? :hugs: I feel bad for moaning about having now labour signs as not overdue :( loads and loads of labour :dust: your way xx


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies, sorry we are all feeling a little low today :hugs: to make you feel better. I feel a little less achey today so I guess I should feel happy. been to the post office and have had the new carpet fitted, looks good. Can't wait to get all the stuff back in now but we have to let it settle for a few hours.

As for my BH Jai_Jai didn't come to anything but just so glad I finally felt something. I fell like the last person in the world to experience anything I could consider a BH. Also feel like the only person not to have had a show but not everyone does do they hey ho.


----------



## Pippin

*OHOHOHOHOH LOOKS LIKE FAIRYSAM HAS HAD HER LITTLE GIRL!!!! *Just looked at her facebook and someone has left a message for her. Hope she is ok. :hugs: :hug: Fairysam!!! Congratulations if it is true :yipee:


----------



## Kimberly28

CONGRATS FAIRYSAM!!!! :happydance: Hope its true and can't wait to see pics!! :flow:


----------



## jelr

Morning all.

Kimberly and NewMomma: Definitely sounds like baby is making a move

MummyToAmberx: Thanks for updating us.

Rubyrose: :hugs: honey for the toothache, hope they can give you something else for the pain and not an injection.

vici: I did sleep a little better last night and think I got about 5 hours which was much better than the night before which was 3.

AuntyE: It would probably be murphys law for LO to decide to come when your mam is there and when you dont want it to happen, I hope Imogen waits until your mum is gone.

Jai Jai: & MJ: :hugs: Sorry you are both feeling so low and having such bad spd pain, hope things get easier for you both.

Pippin: Glad your not in as much pain today, are you pleased with the carpet?

Fairysam: Congrats on your baby girl if it is true. Cant wait to see pics.

Well no news from me today, just a friend here and my dad is on his way up for a visit so I just said I would have a quick check on you all. Weather is good here and I'm going to spend the day finally uploading my pics to facebook just to pass some time.


----------



## kaygeebee

Yay!!! Congrats Fairysam if that is indeed the case! :happydance:


----------



## MollyApple

Pippin said:


> As for my BH Jai_Jai didn't come to anything but just so glad I finally felt something. I fell like the last person in the world to experience anything I could consider a BH. Also feel like the only person not to have had a show but not everyone does do they hey ho.

Hey Pippin, I haven't had one either but I did lose mine about half term in a threatened mc and I don't know if they "grow back" so thinking I might never see it?

I think I've been temporarily cured of the need to get this pregnancy over. I went into hospital for an assessment this week and was suddenly gripped by this cold fear that I wasn't coming out again until the labour was over and a desperate desire to be knocked out and woken up when it was all over! So now I'm quite happy to put it all off til next week!


----------



## rubyrose

Well i am leaving for the dentist in a mo and i am petrified, shaking, going hot and cold...:-( I know its going to be something like root canal, filling or extraction as the tooth is cracked and it had a filling in it to i am so scared. I usually get referred to this special place for dental phobes but i cant be sedated because of the baby i am soterrified..

Sorry to go on just one of my biggest fears. WIll catch up on everyones news when i get back.. :(


----------



## Pippin

jelr loving the new carpet thanks :happydance: just want to get in there now and sort it all out :yipee: (have to wait for 2 hours) I love new things, but then who doesn't :haha:

Oh and it's confirmed by a family member, she's going to let Samantha tell us name and weight blah blah*So officially 

"CONGRATS FAIRY SAM"*


----------



## Pippin

rubyrose said:


> Well i am leaving for the dentist in a mo and i am petrified, shaking, going hot and cold...:-( I know its going to be something like root canal, filling or extraction as the tooth is cracked and it had a filling in it to i am so scared. I usually get referred to this special place for dental phobes but i cant be sedated because of the baby i am soterrified..
> 
> Sorry to go on just one of my biggest fears. WIll catch up on everyones news when i get back.. :(

Awww hope it goes well honey, sorry you can't get knocked out. They maybe able to do something temporary which doesn't hurt until after the birth. :hugs:


----------



## Vici

Woo hoo, massive congrats Sam :D 

RR - I know its hard but please don't worry, your toothache will soon be gone xx

Pip - glad you like your carpet hun, i loooove getting new carpets :D


----------



## Hannah

Hello! :wave:

Well I 'joined' the august mummies club back in 1st tri but have not ever posted anything! :blush: I have always read the thread and thought I might try and join in now (better late than never!) especially since I have so much time on my hands since starting maternity lave, I never realised how busy work kept me and have been at a bit of a loose end since leaving. 

A little bit about me, I am due in 2 days time but have the feeling I will be overdue :cry:, with my first baby, a little girl who we plan on calling Addison. I can't wait and my hubby is literally bouncing off the walls with excitement, bless him. I went to the midwife today and she has agreed to do a sweep on saturday (my due date) to see if that will get things started if nothing has happened since then, although I am now fully engaged :happydance: and she said it might not be too long. 

Anyway I think I have rambled enough, nice to actually post for once and hopefully get to know you all a bit. :flower:


----------



## Boothh

what does losing your plug look like?


----------



## elly75

Congrats Fairysam! :dance:

RR, hang in there hun and maybe they can do something that won't affect the little one but will put your fears and mind at ease. We're here for you! :hugs:

Hello to you as well, Hannah! :wave:

Jai Jai & MJ: I hope the pain eases for you both soon. :hugs:

Jelr: Glad to hear that you got some more sleep! 

Not a heck of a lot to report from this side of the fence. Little one was really active last night and I thought that I'd go into labour. No such luck just practice contractions and I think the little one is going 'neener neener!' at me.


----------



## elly75

Boothh said:


> what does losing your plug look like?

I think it sorta looked like um yellow or greenish snot (sorry, tmi) but with some folks, they'll see red with it too. I think it varies from person to person?


----------



## Mary Jo

Congratulations, Sam! Can't wait to see pics and hear about it all :hug:

Pips, I didn't lose any plug at all till 39+6... anything I saw before then that could have been it definitely wasn't, there was no mistaking it. Boothh, the first lump I saw was like a jelly-like lump of snot, really jelly-ish, all wibbly wobbly, greeny yellow with brown blood in it. I had trail-type bits of it all the rest of that day when I wiped. Then next day and thereafter, it's been greeny yellow, sort of opaque. I showed OH some and he thought it was semen (from earlier), but the texture was totally wrong :rofl:

You could be passing it and not noticing - I did see a big long chunk stuck to the side of the loo but could have missed it if I'd done a wee and washed it in before looking. That sounds so disgusting but we're all going through the same thing... :)

I'm in a rotten mood AGAIN. Once more, it's nothing to do with OH, who's taken another day off for me (bless) but my parents or more accurately my dad. They came over at lunchtime and the plan was for them to stay till about 4.15 or so, but my dad was getting stressed over something trivial again (a hotel website he was trying to use that must have been going wrong) and he was swearing and slapping at his laptop (they came here to use my wifi as well) and - acting like he used to when I was younger (when he was awful). I have always hated it but right now my tolerance levels are at -200. even so I tried to keep calm and kept leaving the room. then my mum took the laptop from him and was doing something and I made a comment about how my downstairs neighbour was being a noisy bitch (she is being, she's got people over) and he, all calm and jovial NOW he's not on his computer, paraphrases something back to me that I said to him, about him, the other day (that he was getting on my last nerve) - he asked if the neighbour was straining my last half nerve - and I couldn't help but say NO, YOU ARE.

I really tried not to get upset and be nasty but I had to ask: quite how is coming round here, shouting and swearing and slapping at his computer like a tantrum-throwing 5 yr old meant to relax me or make me happy in any way? I find it so so selfish that someone can come and not even attempt to rein in their stress, just spew their spleen into my HOME when I am trying to keep calm and unstressed at a pretty stressful time for me. I told them I just want peace and quiet and no stress. and they were meant to be coming round (and being here in London at all) to help, keep me company, etc... noooo, it doesn't work like that. and it isn't my mum at all and I feel awful for upsetting her along with all this. so I was crying, my mum was crying and they said they'd go and would see me on Monday. I feel awful. but it's like everything that comes out of my dad's mouth right now winds me up.

it's strange. there is nobody else in my life who annoys me like he does. :(

and they came here to help me. I feel like an ungrateful bitch.


----------



## kayxxx66

looks like every ones having a tougher day to day.... just been to see my midwife for the last time today, LO is back to back so explains why it feels like a trucks crashing into my back :(

2 weeks 1 day to go.... feels like so long away even though i no its just round the corner! 

how is every one else? except tired achy and fed up :)xx


----------



## Hannah

Mary Jo - sorry to hear your dad is doing your head in, family always know what to do to stress you out the most without even realising it!!

Kay - don't panic, I got told my LO was back to back at 37 weeks and with lots of bouncing on my ball and cleaning my kitchen floor ( on all fours) she has now turned. And yes, the last few weeks seem to have been the longest yet, even though the end is in sight!


----------



## Boothh

mj - yeah i thought it could of been from OH but iv been in the bath last night like lol, and its not the right texture ha, 
been having funny pains again not like what iv felt before they go all round the top of my bump and round my back, they make my face go all red when they come not really really painful but i lose my concentration when they come, im not timing though been getting probably 4 or 5 in an hour for last couple of hours, 
i really dont think he's coming out on time though completly given up on him coming this weekend, 
i reckon probably midweek next week thats if he comes out on his own without me being induced,

on tuesday the midwife said his heads fully engaged, so im sure thats a good sign, 

weve discussed ill have a home visit on sunday night if he hasnt arrived and will have sweep, then thursday i have a hosp appointment to discuss induction, and hopefully will be fitted in next weekend to be induced depending on how busy they are, 

id be very surprised if he came on time but iv resigned myself to that now so im feeling a little better, just been getting on with nesting, sorry i havnt been posting alot im just feeling abit down right now and tired so just trying to relax by cleaning and catching up on sleep, 

hope everyones well xx


----------



## elly75

:hugs: Boothh


----------



## kayxxx66

Kay - don't panic, I got told my LO was back to back at 37 weeks and with lots of bouncing on my ball and cleaning my kitchen floor ( on all fours) she has now turned. And yes, the last few weeks seem to have been the longest yet, even though the end is in sight![/QUOTE]


na its just a pain with the back ache, im having a section so be ok... :thumbup:xx


----------



## Tsia

btw- did I get a congrats on the title? aint been on much as before but never saw one :(


----------



## elly75

Believe you did hun :)


----------



## overcomer79

I think you did.


----------



## Boothh

god these pains are really hurting, i feel like crying though cus i just think there going to go away and i dont want to get my hopes up for the 100th time, 
f*ck though there making me wince so bad, :/


----------



## elly75

Boothh said:


> god these pains are really hurting, i feel like crying though cus i just think there going to go away and i dont want to get my hopes up for the 100th time,
> f*ck though there making me wince so bad, :/

:hugs:

If it makes you feel any better, you're not the only one feeling like this. I'm tempted to ring up the hospital and to get checked out (sorta leery about doing so due to the last experience I had when I did).


----------



## Boothh

last time i went in with pains they wernt even coming up on the monitor while i was in tears with them, i feel like such a wimp cus i know im not in labour.


----------



## elly75

Boothh said:


> last time i went in with pains they wernt even coming up on the monitor while i was in tears with them, i feel like such a wimp cus i know im not in labour.

You're not a wimp, hun. :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Jai jai - sorry your SPD is so painful hon :hugs: Hope you had a nice day with your friends tho

MJ - aww you must be so frustrated being overdue now, feel everyone on this thread now so wants their los so it must be so annoying going over. :hugs:

Pippin - yes i feel like i am the only one not to have a show either!! :dohh: Everytime ifeel a slight damp down there (pretty much all the time,tmi!) i get excited thinking its a show and it never is!! 

Jelr - hope you had a nice day xx

Booth - dont be daft honey, if its painful to you then it is! 



Well dentist was not great, he said i have bruxism where i grind my teeth in the night and day without realising as my teeth at the back have that typical shape of grinding and I've caused an inflammation on my cracked tooth. The tooth itself is fine, its healthy and all that and he doesnt want to get rid of it as it seems pointless it just needs to be re filled but he doesnt wanna do that till i get the grinding sorted. :o/ So the one thing that does cure inflmmation is ibuprofen!! :cry: So That sucks but he said it should go away in the next few days if i stick to a soft diet and rub the area with a blob of toothpaste and use ice packs for swelling but deffo no infection. He said if his wrong i'll obv still be in pain next week but we'll see. 

Also he told my OH to look out for me grinding in the night (apparentely hubs has heard me do this) and I'll be woken if im doing it as its really dangerous grinding your teeth can end up with ots of problems, hence, the tooth that cracked was pro from my grinding where i made it so weak. 

Baby wise im ok, i feel a lil guilty as ive been having max doses of paracetamol and codeine last few days, his still kicking away merrily but i just feel bad anyways.

Hope yougirls are ok xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Pips - I don't think I have had a 'show' although I thought I had one a week-ish ago I don't think it was it......we had, had sex like 2 days before so maybe it was just this!?!? I dunno!! My BH have started to ache now (period ache that kinda goes into my legs) it is nothing to write home about but still it is different :rofl: Thanks very much for letting us know about Fairy_Sam!!

Fairy_Sam - :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:* Congratulations on your little girl *:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

jelr - hope you had fun with your Dad

Hannah - Welcome :hugs: thats good that mw has agreed to do sweep on your due date thats great :thumbup:

elly75 - :rofl: at LO goiing 'neener neener' I swear they do that all the time :dohh:

MJ - soo sorry you are in a bad mood again and that things got on top of you - maybe this is all related to labour coming, it must be stressful and you need to be in a relaxed atmosphere

Kayxxx66 - hope LO turns round for you, you still have time get one all fours hun :hugs:

Boothh - I hope it was your plug sounds like it, I had similar and starting to think it was nothing but old sperm but I dont think it would come out 2days after and aftar bath iykwim? hope this is it for you in next few days :hugs:

Rubyrose - aww that sounds nasty :hugs2: hope the pain goes away!! Gosh with waking for a pee and your OH having to wake u when your grinding your teeth....will you get much sleep? Hope you are able to go back to sleep easily :hugs:

well as for me nothing much is happening at all.....period type pains that go into tops of my legs? my back is a little achey but nothing regular and nothing painful!! Feel a bit snappy and emotional today and a little worried whether I am going to be good Mum or not etc etc :shock:


----------



## Pippin

Tsia said:


> btw- did I get a congrats on the title? aint been on much as before but never saw one :(

Hon, Cleckner did congrats you in the title but they are coming thick and fast now so it was only up for a few days. She was induced Monday so won't be on line for a while. :hugs: congrats again. xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Boothh said:


> god these pains are really hurting, i feel like crying though cus i just think there going to go away and i dont want to get my hopes up for the 100th time,
> f*ck though there making me wince so bad, :/

Ohohohohoh that sounds fab hon, if they are hurting more than before then it could be the real thing :dust: it happens quickly. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Oh and :hi: *Hannah* :yipee: another lady to join our club. xxx


----------



## Shiv

Hiya girls

Welcome Hannah
Pippin - glad you like your new carpet and are less achy today

jai Jai - hope that the period type pains mean that something is happening

MJ - sorry your dad has been winding you up - funny how family members know all the wrong buttons to press

Jelr - will have a nose at your photos on facebook later :winkwink:

RR - at least you didn't have to have an injection! Hope the pain eases soon

CONGRATULATIONS FAIRY SAM

Sorry for anyone I have missed!

As for me, well I had really mild period pain earlier and then when I went to the toilet and wiped there was this stuff a bit similar to EWCM (remember that stuff!), it cloudy and jelly like - do you think this might be some of my mucus plug?????


----------



## Shiv

Ah Booth i forgot you - If they are really hurting then I reckon you might be on your way!! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Pippin

Not worth a thread but thought you'd like to see pictures of the room today avec new carpet and the baby stuff, totally selfish post :haha: (excuse the curtains that have creases in them)

(ps this will be the spare room till he's out of our room then this will be our room and he gets our old room all to himself if that makes sense, for now we'll just use this for changing, dressing him and sleep/feeding when he's waking Daddy up in the night)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0292.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0298.jpg
File size: 85.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0299.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0296.jpg
File size: 90.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Shiv

Looks great Pip!:thumbup:


----------



## soootired

I love your moses basket


----------



## Pippin

The basket is a friend and I'm so lucky it's great some can be, shall we say, a little flouncy!! Bought a new mattress for £10 so is a bargain really.


----------



## Shiv

still got slight period pains (constant - not on and off) and just a load of jelly like stuff when I wiped!


----------



## Shiv

Oh and Pips - I still haven't had any BH -so you certainly weren't the last to experience this!


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh this could be ur mucus plug - i had this last wk with a few period pains and everyone told me it was prob some of my plug :hug: although its been a week and nothing has happened so maybe mine wasn't :shrug: but yours could be shiv!! :yipee: lots of labour :dust:

Pips I love it and the carpet looks lush and soft :)


----------



## Mary Jo

we've had takeway curry tonight, since my home-made vindaloo didn't do much.

well. :rofl: I ate it (chicken vindaloo, chicken jalfrezi, sag aloo, basmati rice and naan) without so much as breaking a sweat, while poor OH was practically crying (he did get a few chunks of whole green chilli whereas I only had small bits).

what's the betting that he's on the loo all night while I sleep fine and have zero after-effects?

lots of tightening tonight but not really any pains, so I don't know if anything is going on. I spent some time this afternoon in the knees to chest position on the bed (couldn't do it on the floor as knees went to shit weeks ago) then half an hour of strenous bouncing on the ball while doing about 15 mins of nipple fiddling.

it all seems futile. I want results!


----------



## Mary Jo

and shiv, yay for some plug! it's good to know something is going on, I was so relieved when I finally saw that lump of jelly... :rofl:

Pips, lovely room for baby! lucky you with your moses basket - it looks like the hood stays up properly. we got ours from Mothercare and after 5 mins, I'd managed to break one of the screws that tighten and keep the hood up. should have called and had it returned or exchanged but I didn't, just asked OH to acquire some proper metal screws. we eventually got them but still cannot make the hood stay up. think we're going to give up on it, which is a pity because there were cute little toys hanging from the edge.

ruby, sorry to hear about your teeth issues... but don't fret about taking codeine + paracetamol, as long as it's not a long-term thing, baby should be absolutely fine.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Vindaloo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg MJ :shock: I hope it works - did u enjoy it?? Isn't that like the hottest one??


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks MJ : - ) Thankfully its eased a bit, still red but cold compress helps loads so i had a nice nap earlier! 

Thank you for all your well wishes earlier actually was nice to read when i was close to yanking my own teeth out!

Ohh vindaloo! Dont think i could handle that LOL!! Might try some spicy fahitss next week tho when i get paid! Still no plug for me, bah!! I've never wanted some icky stuff coming out of my vag ever!


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> Pips, lovely room for baby! lucky you with your moses basket - it looks like the hood stays up properly. we got ours from Mothercare and after 5 mins, I'd managed to break one of the screws that tighten and keep the hood up. should have called and had it returned or exchanged but I didn't, just asked OH to acquire some proper metal screws. we eventually got them but still cannot make the hood stay up. think we're going to give up on it, which is a pity because there were cute little toys hanging from the edge.

Thanks hon. I had the same at first with the hood falling down, but I think my friend replaced the screws with butterfly screws and once I really tightened them up they seem to stay. A nut and bolt would work too I think if you take the cover off and really tighten it. Mines wicker so I assume yours is too.


----------



## Mary Jo

oh. my. god. I just agreed to be weighed... that was a mistake and a half.

I've gained about 3.5 stone. ffs!!! practically 50lb!!!!!!! definitely over 3 stone. hell, 3 stone since the last time I weighed (at 16 weeks). 

why did I do that? :cry:


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai and Shiv yay for a bit of plug :haha: wish I could get some to start things off although I did hear it doesn't necessarily mean labour :cry:


----------



## Mary Jo

Pippin said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> Pips, lovely room for baby! lucky you with your moses basket - it looks like the hood stays up properly. we got ours from Mothercare and after 5 mins, I'd managed to break one of the screws that tighten and keep the hood up. should have called and had it returned or exchanged but I didn't, just asked OH to acquire some proper metal screws. we eventually got them but still cannot make the hood stay up. think we're going to give up on it, which is a pity because there were cute little toys hanging from the edge.
> 
> Thanks hon. I had the same at first with the hood falling down, but I think my friend replaced the screws with butterfly screws and once I really tightened them up they seem to stay. A nut and bolt would work too I think if you take the cover off and really tighten it. Mines wicker so I assume yours is too.Click to expand...

yes, it's wicker, and think we got bolts and butterfly things that go over the end, but still it fell down. :( maybe it's because I lost the washers... :(


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> oh. my. god. I just agreed to be weighed... that was a mistake and a half.
> 
> I've gained about 3.5 stone. ffs!!! practically 50lb!!!!!!! definitely over 3 stone. hell, 3 stone since the last time I weighed (at 16 weeks).
> 
> why did I do that? :cry:

*STEP AWAY FROM THE SCALES AND NEVER RETURN LADY!!!!!* :nope: not a good idea right now, although in a few days your going to way nearly 2 stone less, well a stone at least then if you bf you'll lose the rest very quickly.


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> Pips, lovely room for baby! lucky you with your moses basket - it looks like the hood stays up properly. we got ours from Mothercare and after 5 mins, I'd managed to break one of the screws that tighten and keep the hood up. should have called and had it returned or exchanged but I didn't, just asked OH to acquire some proper metal screws. we eventually got them but still cannot make the hood stay up. think we're going to give up on it, which is a pity because there were cute little toys hanging from the edge.
> 
> Thanks hon. I had the same at first with the hood falling down, but I think my friend replaced the screws with butterfly screws and once I really tightened them up they seem to stay. A nut and bolt would work too I think if you take the cover off and really tighten it. Mines wicker so I assume yours is too.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it's wicker, and think we got bolts and butterfly things that go over the end, but still it fell down. :( maybe it's because I lost the washers... :(Click to expand...

Hmmm mine doesn't have washers either (but two people have had it before me) maybe mine will do the same after a while :shrug: I've only just got it so I don't know. If I can think of something to sort it I'll get back to you. Annoying though I bet. x


----------



## Mary Jo

I don't know why I succumbed to OH's pressure :( - after I saw I'd gained about half a stone by 16 or so weeks I said NO MORE and I have stuck to it, I'd taken the battery out of the scale and all.

ack. now I'm telling myself, the number is inflated by my big dinner... I never used to weigh in the evening... I needed a wee and probably a poo as well... that all could take a good 5lb off. but even if I could make it so that I only have gained 3 stone, it's still a stone more than I *should* have. :cry:

this was a stupid thing to do. I was anorexic for years, and weight has always been an issue for me... I am going to have to do something about it once AE is out. HAVE to be able to breastfeed... :(


----------



## Pippin

Awww hon I always weigh in the the morning, being big all my life I know the tricks, it's even more deflating when there is an extra 4 lbs on by the evening. I know you are worried but really you'll lose loads of it in about ohh in a day or two (I'm thinking positive here) :hugs: tell that husband of yours he's a bad, bad man!!!!


----------



## Vici

Evening my lovlies :) Hope you are all OK. 

Well I was slightly pisse doff earlier - my HV didn't turn up and not so much as a phone call or text to say she couldn't make it!! :growlmad::growlmad: Will phone up the office in the mornign and play merry hell!! DF took me out for dinner as he had to go and get some things for work so I had a cajun chicken baguette, very spicy for me :rofl:

Boothh - hope this is it for you hun, don't think you're a wimp hun, far from it :hugs: Last person to say she thought they weren't the real thing was Sam and her wee girl is here now ;)

RR - sorry your dentist app did not go too well. Hope the pain eases off now :hugs: And don't worry about the pills, LO will be fine :D

Jai_jai - :hugs: for you babe, of course you will be a good mum, think we all have those moments xxx

Shiv - yip I reckon it was some of your plug altho only going on others advice as mine is still well and truely in there :D

Pip - your room looks fab hun :thumbup:

MJ - a vindaloo? Crikey you're brave, i can just manage a masala :rofl: Please don't worry about your scales. Ive not even bothered to weigh myself!!

I prob won't be on in morning girls as I have to leave for hospital at just before 8am. Not sure what they'll say, just a well done, off you go, see you soon :D :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

Hey everyone,

Just an update on me. I haven't been on in a few days (just reading). I was told today that I am 1cm and 50 percent effaced. I'm hoping it could be anytime. Good luck to all that are waiting.


----------



## xarxa

I haven't had time to read all the post. Grats to all new august mommies.

I've been away at my mothers house for a while, so i haven't been able to post.

It was my due date today, nothing happened... Im annoyed.

I was at my doctor today, and i can't say im impressed.

She said that my contractionlike pains for the last 2 weeks probably has to do with digestion....:saywhat:

She wouldn't check how much/ if im dilated, even though i asked for it. It isnt procedure she just said.

I told her i was worried cause they induce so late in this country. She says that i just have to be careful and monitor my lo movements and rush down to the hospital and do a ctg if the movements are reduced.. Thanx for the reassureance.

I hope you all had a better day then me.


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, I started this long post yesterday while I was at my sister's house responding to people's posts etc. and I did not finish it because ice cream was calling my name, but I figured I would come back and finish it later. Well, I completely forgot all about it, and the post did not get posted. I just wanted to write now and tell you all that I have been thinking of you and I have made lots of comments in my head...though I realize that does not help you ladies out much! :shrug:

Nothing too exciting for me going on...just in the same boat as all of you hoping that each ache and pain will lead to something! Today I have had the low dull backache, with sharp pains on both sides of my abdomen. My stomach has been feeling very uncomfortable today too, with gas-like pains. I have had constant BH since Saturday, but remain a pessimist that I'm clearly just uncomfortable. I have had a really busy week which has been nice to help the time go by faster! I continue to stretch, take walks, do pelvic tilts etc. anything to get this baby moving and make my delivery a bit easier! 

It's always so excitiing to see that another one of us August mommies had their baby! Congrats Fairy-Sam! I can't wait to hear your birth story. Cleck too!!! I realize it will probably be a couple days until we hear anything from them, but it is something to look fwd. to. 

Welcome to the new moms who joined our group!


----------



## jelr

well girls

Pippin: I'm delighted you like the new carpet, i love new things too, my dad actally is tiling my kitchen walls at the moment and I cant wait to see it done. Dont worry your not the only that hasn't had a show I haven't either, I feel like this baby is never gonna come cause I haven't had any of the signs like the rest except a couple of nights of painfull BH and thats it. I love the room by the way it is only gorgeous. I wish our house had big bay windows like that - I love loads of light in a house. 

Rubyrose: Glad you got the dentist over and done with - its a pity he couldn't do any more for you to help ease it and dont feel at all guilty as the only meds you have took are safe and you had to take them, the stress of the pain without the meds would be worse on baba.

Hannah: Congrats and welcome and hope the sweep does something for you.

Booth: Sorry to hear your feeling down and hope the sweep does something for you this weekend or those pains could be the real thing and your not a wimp - pain is pain honey.

Elly: Thanks I feel so much better for getting some sleep - ha prob will get none again tonight now as I feel fresher today. Sorry that it wasn't the real thing - I had a night like that too and it is so disappointing.

MJ: :hugs: honey I so sorry that you had such a bad day and had that row with your dad, you will prob all look back on this in time and laugh - you are not ungrateful - overdue is stressful enough without somebody swearing and giving out in the background. I hope you enjoyed the rest of the day with OH - bless him for taking another day off to be with you. Stay away from the scales though woman - I did it a few weeks ago and have up over 4 stone and am not checking again, my mam said she put up 4 stone on me and that it was gone in a few weeks after giving birth so I hoping she was not just saying it to make me feel better.

Kayxxx66: hope little one turns for you. I think I am back to back also but have to wait until hospital appointment next Tuesday to find out.

Tsia: You sure did honey - Cleckner had it on last week before it was changed to the one that is up now - Big congrats again on baby Mylo.

Shiv: Yeah putting up the pics passed a few hours - I look desperate in them all though ha ha cause I'm carrying quiet a lot of fluid on my face - well i'm hoping its fluid and not weight :rofl: That defo sounds like your plug coming away - hopefully things are on the move for you.

Vici: That is cr*p about the HV - I saw that on your facebook you would think they would have phoned at least.

Xarxa: That is terrible about your doctors appointment - they dont check if your dilated here in Ireland either which is a pain - how late do they leave it to induce over there?

Dimples: Fair play to you staying so active, I have turned into a couch potato in the last few weeks if I'm at home that all I do instead of stretching and walking.

Well no news for me really girls - spent the day as I said a friend called this morning and then my dad called and decided to start the tiling of my kitchen walls which I have been putting off since we extended the house last October as I couldn't decide on what tiles to get, you see I hate buying tiles as I'm always afraid of making the wrong decision with them as they are perminant but I went and got them last week and ones for the little toilet in the attic conversion as I reckoned if I'm stressed buying tiles now it would be worse with LO in tow so I bit the bullet - but I didn't expect him to start them yet as he has been quiet busy in work (he is a tiler by trade) - Anyways he has started them and I'm deligthed with them so far - then I uploaded pics on facebook for the afternoon and cooked shepards pie for the dinner and another friend called this evening so it was a good day and I expected it to be a boring one as I hadn't made any plans. No more news on the baby front though.


----------



## elly75

Did a lot of walking around a mall today (hooray for air conditioning there -- it's so hot outside). While there, it seemed like there were more twinges (about 20 min apart) but they stopped a while later. :dohh:

I wish the little one would stop teasing me and let's get the show on the road!


----------



## staceymy

Just a quick one to say our little girl arrived yesterday.

I had a sweep at 12.15pm on the 12th & i was already 3cm. 
Started with pains at 10pm. 
Went into hospital 12.30am & i was 5cm. 
1.30am i was 6cm & 2.30am i was fully dialated! 
Baby arrived at 2.45am.
Managed it all on just gas & air!!
She weighed 6lbs exactly & 48cm long!! She was 11 days early.


----------



## Sam_Star

Congratulations Stacey hunny!!!


----------



## Boothh

yet another false alarm lol, im thinking anyway, 
i went to bed last night at around 11, 
woke up at 2 with proper intense pains, 
so got up went downstairs and had RLT went back to bed around 3.30 and got to sleep around 5
just got up at 8 and the pains are still coming but not as closely together,

maybe slow labour?
oh i dont know anymore i give up. 
1 more day til i join the over due club. :dohh:


----------



## Mary Jo

congratulations, stacey! :D

Boothh, I think I'm in extremely slow labour... so slow that I'm barely observing the pains. Once they're more noticable then I'll start timing them. Till then it's just an exercise in frustration.

I hear you on the annoying thing - Wednesday I was having pains, more in the evening, then not much yesterday; now I've woken and there's SOME but I am not getting excited. Hope things get moving for you! Also, I have made myself bear in mind that the due date is an approximation, due week is more like it... we're not computer operated machines after all, producing items to order, all the same...

Pips, I weighed myself this morning (you know I had to!) and I was down 6lb on last night. So it's not *quite* as bad as it was... but still not good, we're still looking at 3 stone and a few lbs. OH has been sweet, even though this is all his fault... and TBH, I knew, even though everyone has said I am "all baby" and don't look any different apart from the huge belly, that I've probably gained at least a stone elsewhere. my thighs especially.

oooh, and I almost forgot about about last night's vindaloo, till right now... OH says he just did an "arse-burner" - I must have a digestive tract lined with steel because it's had no effect on me! It was hot, sure, but eminently edible!

OH has taken another day off... he really hopes baby comes before Monday so he doesn't have to go back for 2 weeks... I just want him out because of the SPD. am really thinking I will have to have an epidural now, cannot see me being able to assume any sort of effective birthing position without extreme pain, never mind the rest of it. guess it's a good thing I never had my heart set on doing it sans strong pain relief because I'd never have imagined something like SPD flaring up to this degree. aches and pains, sure, but this is on another level.

jelr, I looked at your FB pics, very nice; also, hooray for the tiles... I am also terrible at making decisions like that, and usually end up with plain white! good to hear your mum lost her 4st fairly easily... my mum says she didn't get weighed so doesn't know. by the pics I'd say she was bigger than me, though.

vici, good luck at hospital today :D


----------



## Mary Jo

eeeeek, am going to the hospital again... may not be anything but I was eating scrambled eggs on toast in bed when I felt a trickle of liquid, so I got OH to get a tissue and when I stood up more came out... like some was plug, like jelly, but some was liquid and pink. there was a few more little gushes, which we mopped up. so I called the labour ward and they said to come to the day assessment unit and be checked out... good thing OH called in sick (he isn't sick) again today.

eeeek. I bet I'll be back and it wasn't anything. but I have been having more pains today so...


----------



## xarxa

jelr - they dont even start considering it until im atelast 2 weeks overdue. 
so earliest induction would be like 16-18 days overdue. But they tend to not want to do it at all.
They just monitor fetal movement and wait for it to happen naturally. Why can't they just decide to come out huh? 

staceymy - Congrats!! I wish they would give me a sweep.

Booth- I know, its annoying with all the false alarms. crossing fingers for you.

MJ - Sounds like it was your water breaking! How exciting. Good luck :)


----------



## tillymum

Morning ladies,

I've got a question did any of you feel your baby's head engage??

I've just been for a shower when all of a sudden I got this intense pain/cramp in my lower bump and cervix, like LO was trying to come out! It still hurts on and off particularly when LO moves and I can't bend down. I don't think it's the start of labor as pain is very localised and it's not AF type pains. My bump has definitely dropped in last few days. I think it must be the head engaging!?

Anyone else had this?


----------



## rubyrose

Tillymum,

Yes I did have a feeling he'd gone down. Once day I got out of bed and swung my legs over and had a shooting pain in my vag area then when i stood up my bump looked really low and i felt like pressure down there.

xx


----------



## jelr

Hi girls - will read back once I get a minute but just saw on facebook that Nutty had her baby girl yesterday at some stage. I saw the name there but will let her announce it.

Congrats Nutty - Hope you are both well. Xx


----------



## jelr

Hi all.

Elly: baby really is teasing you isn't she / he - I really hope things speed up for you.

Stacymy: Congratulations on your baby girl - fair play to you only lasting on the gas and air.

Booth: Hopefully it is labour and you wont go overdue honey.

MJ: Thanks for the nice comment on the facebook pics, I think I look desperate in most of them though as I can't see either fluid or weight (probably weight on my face) but sure I'll just have to sort it when LO is here. OMG that sounds like your waters, oh I hope it is honey. Best of luck.

xarxa: God that is long - the most they leave you here in Ireland is 12 days and I thought that was long 16 to 18 eekk and they may not even do it then, that is mad.

Tillymum: I would love to help but my LO is not engaged yet so I dont know - It does sound like it though.

Rubyrose: Hope your tooth is a little better today and you got some sleep last night.

Well thats all for me girls - I'm so tired today after half cleaning the house and think I'm gonna lie down for a while and then finish the cleaning as I have friends calling again today and dont want to be half asleep when they are here, although my dad is still tiling away so whether I manage to sleep with the tile cutter every now and again is another thing. Well Hope you all have a lovely day. Xx


----------



## Hannah

congratulations Stacey!


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, just back from the hospital. What a palava that was! BP was up again so into day unit for yet more tracing and dynomap! All was fine so they let me come home. Have to go back next Fri at 39+4 and if no baby then they will arrange a sweep and induction date for about "termish".

Stacy and Nutty - congrats girls, really happy for you both :happydance:

Mj - ooo, how exciting, hope its your waters hun, keep us updated if you can xx

Boothh - maybe it is slow labour hun, at least if it is it means things are going the right way and progressing along :)

Tillymum - i think i felt something but didn't know what it was. Now LO is engaged slightly i do often feel more shooting pains down there!


----------



## Hannah

Mary Jo - fingers crossed for you that it is your waters and that you'll have your LO soon!

Booth - We have the same due date so I will join you in the overdue club if neither of us pop tomorrow!

xarxa - I hope things get movingg for you, I think I would go out of my mind if they would not consider inductions and I was overdue - will they not even offer you a sweep?


----------



## m_t_rose

MJ - this could be it for you that really sounds like your waters have gone. Good luck!!

The contractions I have been having at night for the past week and a half haven't been doing very much. Yesterday the doctor said I was 2 cm dilated so it could still be a while for me yet. Its so hard though because I think of nothing else during the day except the baby so the time is going by extremely slowly!! I hope all is well with everyone and that more of us start popping soon!


----------



## rubyrose

Booth - aww i know it must be so disheartening thinking things are happening then its not but your body must be gearing up for it! I reckon not long now honey! 

Maryjo - tyr not to worry about your weight, ive seen your bump pics and the people are right, you do very much look all bump and slim elsewhere! We all put on a bit of fat whilst pregnant, i feel like its mother nature geting our reserves put on for BFing but remember its not just bubs we carry its extra blood volume, placenta, fluid and im sure my boobs weigh a stone each!! :laugh2:
Also GOOD LUCK with hospital hope its it! 

Vici - glad things are ok and its good you got a sweep booked really, I would take it now if it was offered LOL!

Jelr - thanks hon :hugs:


I feel ok today, its defintely inflammation now its pretty obvious the side of my face is red and its a dull ache round that tooth but as i cant take ibuprofen he said expect it to take a few days to go down so its a soft diet for me at the mo (lots of mash and yoghurt!) but im ok with that doc wants me to take antibiotics just to be 100% and paracetamol works for the dull ache most of the time and its not annoying anyway so im ok! got a full nights sleep last night!

baby signs : NONE!!!!!!!!! I reckon i'll be joining the overdue thread!


----------



## MollyApple

Hi fellow August Mommies,

Thought I should say a proper hello, been far too lethargic to do so as yet. We all just seem to be on tenterhooks waiting for things to happen!!

As you can see from my sig I have passed my "official" due date but we're not exactly sure when it should have been anyway as I was dated by scan at "32" weeks having found I was pregnant very late and having a pretty useless local healthcare provider!

I'm currently confined near Reading, although I live in London normally, due to earlier complications and fully feel empathy with those also complaining of cabin fever!!

And to those suffering the ongoing twinges I too have been in early labour since Saturday when I started contracting regularly (10mins apart) at 5pm for several hours before getting to 7 then 5 then fror 2 mins in 4 by 6:20am Sunday when they suddenly slowed down and eventually dissoveld into tummy cramp again. No amount of walking or ball work could get them going again but I keep telling myself its a good thing as by then I was so exhausted I don't think I could have found enough energy to get through the labour!!

Now I wake every day with niggly tummy, I'm aware of about 3 contractions an hour - very, very mild with the tummy and backache coming and going throughout the day and according to the midwives looking after me this could take two weeks although they venture to say they would be surprised if it really did.... Being booked for an induction next week either way.

Xarxa - even though the MW have said I'm in slow labour, they won't do an internal on me yet until I'm back to close regular contractions because they are worried about introducing infection unnecessarily.

Good luck and labour dust to us all (although I'm saving mine 'til Monday which will be a more convenient date for us!)! :dust:


----------



## rubyrose

MollyAppe - hope that baby arrives for you soon!

ARGH just thought of summit. Lat nght i went to my hubs house (we live apart temporarily due to size of house issues and its a nightmare) and his mum (my mother in law) started asking if she could come in the labour room. :huh: Your allowed two birthing partners but like, wtf, WHY (no disrespect to anyone else who has their mils/mothers in) would i want a flippin audience seeing my fanjita ripped to shreds?! Anyway i felt really put on the spot but hub stuck up for me and was like mum if she'd want anyone else it'd be her own mum and dad. So she was like im the nan to but at the end of the day, ive carried him round for 9 months and its my body and i dont want anyone else there.

Also, anyone else feel really pressured about visitors on the first few days? My mw is lovely and has said she'll personally call anyoneand tell them to F off if they pressure me lol but i really do. His mum was on about coming to the hospital the day or day after i have the baby. :wacko::wacko: I mean ffs its not even here yet but after hours of pushing and no sleep why would i wanna see ANYONE straight away? I've already said to my own mother i'll need a day or two to recover but his mother keeps telling me shes doing this and that and its driving me mad. :shrug:


----------



## Hannah

ruby rose - I can totally sympathise about the visitors thing. I told both my side of the family and my hisbands that we don't really want alot of visitors for the first few days - week cos we want to settle in to being a family and also my hubby will only be off for 2 weeks paternity. 

My mum went a bit nutty and said thats fine for everyone else but I am coming over everyday! :dohh: I have lived in the same house for two years and she has only been here 5 times! If she comes everyday she will have doubled the amount of visits within 5 days!

My FIL then said but I will come and see you when you have the baby like I did with Tracey (my SIL) who had a baby at the same hospital last year. He works at the hospital and just decided to keep popping in to the labour ward to see her! He was in the room about 30 mins after she was born! I have said to my OH that he had best make sure this does not happen. I can't think of anything worse! :growlmad:

What is it with people that think birth is a spectators event :shrug:, I mean they weren't there when wer made the baby, they don't need to be there to see her come out!


----------



## rubyrose

I know and they seem to think (particularly grand parents) that they automatically have this god given right to be there at the birth! Kinda feels like people stop seeing what you've just been through and just see the baby, i swear i look into my mils eyes and see dummies instead of pupils!

I hope your OH manages to put his foot down with the FIL, I agree, could NOT think of anything worse! xx


----------



## Aunty E

I'm feeling the pressure - I really really don't want to see anyone for a few days. They might be desperate to see their grandchild/niece/godchild, but I've been carrying this baby for nine months - I get some time with her first and so does her father. I'm a bit stressed because my parents are coming to stay tonight (which involves moving furniture out of the downstairs office because my dad is disabled) and rang up last night and asked if they could stay again saturday. They have NO money, and they need to be here to see my brother on remand (loooooong story, but essentially has ruined my last month of pregnancy with worry and upset) but I can't understand why they need to stay two nights. Am going to call my mum later and gingerly try and find out what's up. OH wants to pay for them to stay in a hotel (we could afford it) but I know they won't let us pay, and then they'll pay for themselves and they'll have even less money. I wish this weekend was just over already - I can't bring myself to bear on helping my brother because I'm tired and miserable, but if I don't help him, who will? Why did this have to happen NOW.


----------



## rubyrose

:hugs: aunty_e. I think we will all just have to be very assertive and put our foot down. I can understand you feeling the way you do though, I am living with my dad and brother at the mo and i really miss having that "space" I think I'd go mad if my mum or ohs mum wanted to stay for two nights to xx


----------



## Hannah

:hug: Hope you manage to get things sorted AuntyE.


----------



## MollyApple

RubyRose and Hannah, my sympathies, I have been going through similar problems. ***Long rant warning!!!***

We're in situation where I'm away from home and staying with a much older friend (who's sons are my age) until the birth (so I can use her local hospital instead of my crap one) and who has been like a surrogate mother to me, very lovely but overbearing and she has taken over planning everything including who is and isnt allowed to be with me at the birth!! Baby's dad is working locally but only around at certain times due to his work, my nearest family member is 45mins away.

When I went into labour last weekend my friend was out for the evening and I spoke to my own mum, who lives 2 hours away, for advice. After checking in a few more times she decided to come over as she thought it might be the real deal and when my friend gets back, she says "don't be ridiculous, tell her not to come you don't need her here"! As soon as OH finished work he came over and then my mom turned up not long after. As soon as they arrive, my friend starts clucking round and being all possessive, grabbing me and massaging my back and front and making a big show of how she is looking after me whilst OH and my mum helplessly sit wondering what I want them to do (and I can't tell them cause I can barely put a thought together).

Eventually I decide I need to go to bed and made everyone else go rest, except poor mum whom I asked to stay with me and then my labour peetered out. Luckily my friend was busy the following day so it was just mom and me (OH back at work) trying to get things restarted, then when we decided it wasn't happening she went home. My friend came back and was prattling on about how unnecessary it was for my mom to have come all that way and next time something happens I shouldn't tell her as she'll only come down again and I don't need all these people about!

I complained of feeling ill on Tues and thinking I'd like to get checked out, my friend went into whirling dervlish mode and whisked me off into hospital in a panic which only served to make me feel more ill. On the way in I sent messages to my sister and OH and got told off saying they didnt need to be told yet, it was none of their business!!

When OH turned up she was ranting at midwives about nausea and fetal distress (the only one being in distress was me) and soaking me in cold, wet tissues and constantly trying to hug me or massage me despite me pushing her off and OH cringed into a corner not really sure of what was going on and wishing she would leave us alone to talk but too afraid of saying anything in case I wanted her there (he later said he'd have quite happily headbutted her for interfering so much!).

We have now told her that it will be just he and I at the labour. She says she is delighted with this but what if he is stuck at work or has to go to work, shouldn't she be there too to take over?! I have said in that case I'd like one of my two nearest sisters there and she has told me yet again that is a silly idea, as they live too far away and its just not practical (they live 45 mins and 90 mins away - how short does she think my labour will be?!)and then topped this off with "anyway, the way things are, it looks like it will be just you and me!".

I don't want to appear ungrateful to her as without her help and kind offer of accommodation I couldn't have the baby at my hospital of choice but I don't think I will come out the otherside without being on a murder charge if she stays involved to this degree. Every week I stay here my bp creeps up that little bit more. If I rest in bed it regularly peaks and troughs as she comes up to check on me every half hour to see if I'm in labour, want a cup of tea, a glass of water, something to eat.... When I go for a bath or to the toilet she stands outside the door and talks at me!

She nags me about what I eat, what I read and how much time I spend on here - apparently I am "obsessed" about babies and labour (wtf?! first time mum without a clue, of course I want to read up on things) yet she is constantly going on about "after the baby is born" or when do I think it will arrive and so on. She tells me I shouldn't be reading baby books but a "nice murder mystery" instead (don't give me ideas!!) or doing anything to prepare to for the birth, that birth plans are a waste of time because she never had one and that I am wrong for wanting to try a drug-free labour and should ask for an epidural straight away to save all that exhaustion like she did (she has actually blocked out all other memories of giving birth to her 2 sons) despite the fact that epidural is the one thing I really don't want at this stage.

After the birth I am staying with a different friend who has a big empty house to rattle about in until I am fit enough to return to London. Friend number one has told me she'll be over every day to help and between the two of them they will stop anyone else from visiting because I don't need to see anybody (except OH, he's graciously been given a door permit) and that my family won't be allowed to visit until I get back to London.... errr, somehow I think maybe I should be allowed to say who can and can't be on my guestlist and when *I* feel fit enough to see them?!

I have also been through the stage where my mom, three sisters, their friends and mine have all told me they'll be at the hospital and expecting to hold my hand while I go through it!! When I pointed out the only person I wanted in there was OH (and if not him due to work then either a particular sister or my best mate) I got told I was being silly and that he didn't want to see all that!! Then I get loads of offers from friends saying they'll be straight up to see us afterwards in hospital - again why do they think I'll be in any state or actually in there long enough for that to happen! They at least have all backed off and said they'll visit later on.

Sorry about the long vent but it does feel better to release steam!! Good luck with your relatives too!! xxx


----------



## MollyApple

:hugs: AuntieE that's a terrible stress in your last month, good luck xx


----------



## Shiv

Hiya Ladies

RR - hope the swelling on your tooth goes down real quick for you

Vici - sounds like you wont have to wait too much longer for your baby :thumbup:

Aunty E - sorry you have had such a stressful time of it over the last month - not what you need. It sounds like you are in a tough situation with your parents staying - I hope they don't drive you too loopy!

Xarxa - gosh they let you go over by a long way - I hope that you go naturally long before then x

MJ - I wonder if you are in labour now - good luck x

Nutty - CONGRATULATIONS!

As for the whole visitor situation - well I don't feel to het up about it at the moment. TO be honest I haven't discussed it with any friends or family - so I am just assuming they will wait to be invited to visit (or is that incredibly naive!?). i don't mind my mum and dad and my MIL visting briefly in the hospital for a quick cuddle ( I hope they are all sensile enough to know that afetr half an hour they shoudl leave!). They live locally so it is not a long way to come for such a short visit. We will see - i really don't know how I am going to feel about visitors when I am home. I will certainly be applying the phone before you come approach!

i don't know if any of you remember but back in June I had to take an exam - well I got the result today and I got a Merit - woo hoo - very relieved that i can now forget all about it!!:happydance:


----------



## Pippin

*MollyApple* wow, your friends sounds a bit nuts (sorry I know you like her). Just be firm honey and say your mind. Even just a blatant message like "I'll let you know when you can come round" might be enough to put her off after the birth. She's been very kind but really you must say your own mind and be firm. You don't need to be nasty but just loud and clear. Buy her a little gift to say thank you for having you and make it clear she's been great and you'll go round and see her when you feel like it.

*MJ* hope this is it for you honey, your not on now so I'm going tostart looking out for the messages from Shadow. So glad you weighed less this morning, half a stone babe is heaps, damn that water retention getting us down. Remember there is more water in us right now too. xxxx

*RR* arses for toothache hon,hope the welling goes down soon. The antibiotics will help I'm sure :hugs:

For everyone having labour signs :hugs:

*AuntyE* sorry parents are annoying you again. You could really do without this now. I find it enough speaking on the phone every night with mine and they don't generally annoy me. As for your brother grrrrrrr they can be a pain in the arse sometimes can't they. Lock yourself in the bathroom hon and have a nice long soaking relax.

*Vici* sorry you have higher BP again but so glad your back home, luck you getting the go ahead for an induction close to full term. I'm hoping I can sway my MW to do the same for me as I want DH to have more time before he goes back to work (he's a teacher so on summer hols at the moment, paternity starts 7th Sept :happydance:

As for me I've watched a film, stocked up on RLT and capsules and 2 baby ready to eat pineapples from M&S. My friend who is a nurse is coming tomorrow from Devon for a visit so she said I can't eat them until tomorrow night :rofl: She has a present which will be no good after the birth so she's keen for my lo to hang on :haha:

Hope your all well. xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Shiv said:


> As for the whole visitor situation - well I don't feel to het up about it at the moment. TO be honest I haven't discussed it with any friends or family - so I am just assuming they will wait to be invited to visit (or is that incredibly naive!?). i don't mind my mum and dad and my MIL visting briefly in the hospital for a quick cuddle ( I hope they are all sensile enough to know that afetr half an hour they shoudl leave!). They live locally so it is not a long way to come for such a short visit. We will see - i really don't know how I am going to feel about visitors when I am home. I will certainly be applying the phone before you come approach!
> 
> i don't know if any of you remember but back in June I had to take an exam - well I got the result today and I got a Merit - woo hoo - very relieved that i can now forget all about it!!:happydance:

I agree with your visiting rules, MIL and parents fine at the hospital and then a few days at home with Mum and Dad a they live in Devon and can't go anywhere at night. MIL lives close so that's okay. As for friends 2 weeks later is when they can come round. I'm going to be firm about that. I've spoken to MIL just have to make sure my parents know their limit :rofl: that might be harder.

Congrats on your merit hon :yipee: that is fantastic news and well done, you should be proud.


----------



## xarxa

I'm visiting my mother, just popped in to tell you i might be on my way now.

The pain is alot worse today, but they're not regular, yet. It started when i woke up around 10 am this morning and hasn't stopped yet.

I still don't have a textbuddy, so i won't be able to let you know until i get home from the hospital, if we go today that is.


----------



## Shiv

Good Luck Xarxa :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

xarxa said:


> I'm visiting my mother, just popped in to tell you i might be on my way now.
> 
> The pain is alot worse today, but they're not regular, yet. It started when i woke up around 10 am this morning and hasn't stopped yet.
> 
> I still don't have a textbuddy, so i won't be able to let you know until i get home from the hospital, if we go today that is.

Awww hon good luck. Hope this is it for you :hugs: and it's a quick one. Such a shame we're not in the same country for texting :cry: xxxxx


----------



## Pippin

Just realised I'm in single figures :happydance: 9 days to go :happydance:


----------



## MollyApple

Pippin said:


> *MollyApple* wow, your friends sounds a bit nuts (sorry I know you like her). Just be firm honey and say your mind. Even just a blatant message like "I'll let you know when you can come round" might be enough to put her off after the birth. She's been very kind but really you must say your own mind and be firm. You don't need to be nasty but just loud and clear. Buy her a little gift to say thank you for having you and make it clear she's been great and you'll go round and see her when you feel like it.


Thanks hun, I feel guilty for getting annoyed 'cause I know she's just trying to help and she's having quite a few issues with her own family so she just doesn't see where the mark is as she strides over it and I think thats why she's so keen on ousting mine from the event but at the end of the day its their grandchild/niece or nephew not hers. Also I think we both know that we will see a lot less of each other when the baby is born and we go home to London due to distance and being busy so I'm sure that makes her extra keen to do what she can now!

I think you are right, I will need to keep being calm and fair but firm too which I haven't been so good at thanks to the guilt monster! Maybe those labour breathing techniques would come in handy now!! :hugs:




Pippin said:


> Just realised I'm in single figures :happydance: 9 days to go :happydance:

Or sooner lets hope?! BTW I love your baby pic avatar, its too cute. Reminds me of Toby in the film Labyrinth in that little stripy hat!


----------



## Hannah

MollyApple - I think you just need to be really strong and tell her to back off a wee bit, it doesn't sound like this is what you need for the last few days of your pregnancy! :hug:

Xarxa - good luck and hope this is it for you!! 

Shiv - congrats on your exam result!


----------



## ShadowRat

Ladies, sorry I've not had time to keep up with you all, but just letting you all know that MJ is in hospital!!!! It WAS her waters breaking this morning and they're not gonna let her go home now till she's had her little man! :D I posted a new thread for her, so please add your comments there and she can see them all when she gets home, I know from experience that she may well not have time to catch up in this thread once little one is home etc! It was really lovely for me to have all the lovely comments in one thread :D 

I'm soooo excited for her, I just can't wait to see that little man after all we've been through :)

Oooooh, and I just spotted in a post of jelr's that Nutty has had her little girl?!?!? *rushes off to check FB now*

How freakin' EXCITING this all is!!!!

:hugs:
Shadow xxxx


----------



## dimplesmagee

Molly Apple- Your situation got me all flustered reading it! If your friend is as good of a friend as you say she is, then you should be able to tell her to back off a bit and let you have your space and time with your OH! This is such a special time for you and your significant other, you do not want something like this to come between you and him. You can tell her in a way that shows your appreciation of her help and time, but also let her know that it is important for your family, regardless of how far it is for them to drive, to be there with you, but that does not mean you do not need her either. Good luck with that situation and there's no need to feel any guilt!

Xarxa- I hope something is happening for you! What a pain that you would have to wait 16-18 days overdue otherwise. Hope things continue!!!

It's so good to hear that Nutty had her baby!!! Congrats!!!

Anyone hear how Fairy Sam is doing?

MJ- I do indeed hope its your waters. Good luck!

Booth-I hear you about the false alarms! They are really quite frustrating, b/c it hurts so bad with nothing to show for it!! 

Yesterday I had a dull achey pain in my lower back all day! I went to bed last night, and woke up at quarter to 4 with cramps. Eventually, I started having really bad intense pain on my right side of the front of my abdomen. I could not walk, talk, or move during it. It was a constant pain, but also had a bit of 'wave' of intensity as well. But like I said it was just on one side. It was strange, nothing I've ever felt before. I laid on the floor trying to get the pain to stop. During this time I would get harding of the uterus and some cramping, but the pain was not in my lower abdomen at all. I had this pain for a few hours, once it started to dissipate it moved to my left side of my back, feeling like back spasms, again with the hardening of my stomach and cramping. There was no sleep for me between 4-9am this morning. I took a walk at 8am, but that made my back feel worse! My back is still really sore, and I've had a lot of Braxton hicks...but no baby! It's so frustrating. Everytime I have had pain I can never walk through it...I do not know how people do it! Sigh...I hope you all had a better night than I or day for that matter. I may try another walk around the neighborhood...we shall see.


----------



## Pippin

MollyApple said:


> Thanks hun, I feel guilty for getting annoyed 'cause I know she's just trying to help and she's having quite a few issues with her own family so she just doesn't see where the mark is as she strides over it and I think thats why she's so keen on ousting mine from the event but at the end of the day its their grandchild/niece or nephew not hers. Also I think we both know that we will see a lot less of each other when the baby is born and we go home to London due to distance and being busy so I'm sure that makes her extra keen to do what she can now!
> 
> I think you are right, I will need to keep being calm and fair but firm too which I haven't been so good at thanks to the guilt monster! Maybe those labour breathing techniques would come in handy now!! :hugs:
> 
> Or sooner lets hope?! BTW I love your baby pic avatar, its too cute. Reminds me of Toby in the film Labyrinth in that little stripy hat!

Ahhh makes sense now if she's having her own family issues, I'm guessing she just wants to feel useful bless her and prove that she can look after you at least. It's only for a while as you say and once your back here in London I guess she'll only see you once in a while. In which case she's probably panicking that she needs to get in all the 'you and baby' time quickly.

Oh and the picture is cute isn't it. I found it on google when I got my bfp and then couldn't get rid of it as I loved it so much. I'm sure the posture isn't good for him but it's too damn adorable and I see what you mean by the labyrinth connection :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone,

As for the visitor thing, I am sticking to the "you better not come unless invited" attitude. I don't/won't mind visitors in the hospital as I will be in for 2 days and I have a friend who will relieve my OH as he gets antsy when in one place for too long. So I have 2 people that will share responsibility in helping me in the hospital. All others will be visitors. Once we get home, that will be a different story entirely!! I want time to get to know my little boy in our on environment and establish a normality. I know that will make some people mad (like my meddling neighbor who only befriended me because of my bump). I don't care! 

Anyway, it is all getting exciting now. This morning I lost a lot of mucus with some blood on it. I did have my cervix checked yesterday and she told me that I may have some spotting/bleeding due to it but this was bloody mucus this morning (sorry TMI) so I am thinking that things may start to progress for me. I am hoping so as this waiting game is getting harder and harder with each passing day!


----------



## ShadowRat

I'm DYING for an update from Cleckner now!!!! I guess she has much more important things on her mind than BnB now though eh?! Hehehe... Anyone heard anything????

xx


----------



## overcomer79

No shadow, I hadn't. I don't think she planned on getting online at all this week. I know I will be able to update my facebook on my ipod because my hospital has wifi. Thank goodness for that entertainment!! lol.


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> I'm DYING for an update from Cleckner now!!!! I guess she has much more important things on her mind than BnB now though eh?! Hehehe... Anyone heard anything????
> 
> xx

Na heard nothing, hope she is okay. Did she have a text buddy???


----------



## kaygeebee

I really, really hope she's OK, but if it was a long induction that ended in a section I guess that she could be just fine, but still in hospital.


----------



## kaygeebee

She didn't have a text buddy as far as I know.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: for MJ - gonna go and have a look now!! 

I know I am normally good at catching up with everyone so please forgive me for not replying to you all.....:hugs: I have read everything but cant remember it all as done it gradually unlike normal :blush:

Shiv - great result, such a relief!!

I hear you all on the visitors it worries me but I will deal with it when it happens.....I know my friends are being respectfull but I know my immediate family are gonna be around straighgt away and DF's family; not that I get on well with MIL or know her, she lives in the same village and cant be bothered to get off her fat arse to even come over EVER!! not once!!! I have seen her 3 times since preg and everytime I have gone to her!!! :grr: makes me so mad that she expects to look after LO etc and think she can just come over then when she has never come over to our house!! :grr: RANT OVER :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Overcomer, good news about plug. I haven't even had any BH tonight :cry: I have pineapple ready to go for tomorrow after my friend has been, she made me promise to eat it after she's been :rofl: I still think I'll be late. x


----------



## Pippin

kaygeebee said:


> I really, really hope she's OK, but if it was a long induction that ended in a section I guess that she could be just fine, but still in hospital.

Good point hon. x


----------



## kaygeebee

So, my update........

Have been in for an assessment with obstetric consultant yesterday. Basically, we had a long discussion about inducing or not and all the things that might happen with the delivery - we had consultant, registrar and SHO in with us discussing, and went through all the pros and cons of things that might happen. 

Basically, I'm at much higher risk of needing a section even if baby decides to come tomorrow, all by itself, because I can't have fetal scalp monitoring, fetal scalp blood sampling or an assisted delivery - which means that if they can't pick up the heartbeat with a monitor or the baby shows any signs of distress during the delivery, we are straight into theatre. 

So, the new plan is similar to the old plan.... I went in to the haemotology day clinic today for a test dose of the IVIG that increases the platelets. All next week, I'm going in to have further doses of the IVIG, and then on Thursday back to the obstetric clinic where I will hopefully have a sweep as long as they can do one, and then if it doesn't work, in for induction on the following Monday (24th) providing things look look favourable for it. 

They don't want to leave me and have me have a top up afterwards when the levels drop, because they think it's a potentially complicated labour, and they don't want me going through it over a bank holiday weekend, when geting hold of the best staff etc. might be a problem. 

So provisional induction is booked for 9am on 24th August! Eeek! That's like only 10 days away and I've spent the last 6 weeks convincing myself the baby will be overdue and I'll be induced on 8th Sept.. just so I don't get disappointed when my due date passes!!


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> ; not that I get on well with MIL or know her, she lives in the same village and cant be bothered to get off her fat arse to even come over EVER!! not once!!! I have seen her 3 times since preg and everytime I have gone to her!!! :grr: makes me so mad that she expects to look after LO etc and think she can just come over then when she has never come over to our house!! :grr: RANT OVER :rofl:

That's not nice hon, my MIL has seen me three times this month already to make sure I'm okay and she lives miles away Grrrrrrr to bad MIL :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

*kaygeebee* wow that's soon, day after I'm due you lucky thing. Hope it all goes to plan and you are favourable. I will be very jealous though if you go before me :winkwink:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh KayGee that's exciting!! Good to know you won't be hanging around for weeks right? Hope it all goes well :) So soon now!!!

I guess you guys are right about Cleck: I do hope she didn't have a long and complicated induction though, poor thing! She doesn't have a text buddy that I know of, so I guess she could be home by now and settling back in, it is such a shock to the system to get that first baby back home, I guess she may not be up to coming online for a little while yet :) I should give her time, I know, but I'm just soooo excited to see little Emma and to hear how she's getting on! Fingers crossed she's doing well :)

Thinking of MJ tonight, but I might have to go to bed early as Vince had a super weird night last night and I need to catch up on my sleep! But I will text as late as I can to update you guys, and as early as I can in the morning if she keeps texting me :) I hope things progress quickly for her and that it all goes well! She may get online at her bed soon, but might not be up to much if she's in labour now!

Aaaanyway... All this excitement is sooooo tiring hehe! It's gonna be so great when we've all got our little ones and we're all over in Lion Cubs sharing the love!!

x x x x x


----------



## kaygeebee

ShadowRat said:


> It's gonna be so great when we've all got our little ones and we're all over in Lion Cubs sharing the love!!
> 
> x x x x x

I sooooooo agree. I just want to hold my baby now!!


----------



## kaygeebee

Pippin, I hope you don't have to wait too long. I would happily wait and avoid induction if it was safe for me to do so, but I can totally see why you want to go soon!! The waiting is madenning, even when you have a date!


----------



## jelr

Hi girls like Jai Jai - I'm usually good at replying to everyone but I'm am truly exhausted today, I had did lie down but visitors arrived so that put pay to that, although I wont complain it has been so lovely to ave visitors over the last few days and it has helped to pass the time away.

Guys I wouldn't worry about Cleckner she said she wouldn't be on for about a week and that she didn't have a text buddy so I would say everything is okay and she is just taking the time for herself and LO.

MJ: So delighted for you, hopefully AE wont be long now.

Shiv: Congrats on the exams.

Kaygeebee: Congrats on getting your induction date, hope everything goes okay for you.

Sorry to hear some of you are having hassle from inlaws, family and friends and hope you can all stick to your guns and it will all work out.

I will probably have to be strict with my own family also as they only live around the corner and DH will only have two weeks off, so I want us 3 to have some time for ourselves and when he goes back to work they can call all they want as I will probably be delighted with the help and company ha ha. DH family live about an hour away and will probably visit for a few hours and that will be it, so thats not too bad and most of our friends have had children in the last two years and have said that they know what it is like to have too many visitors and will give us a couple of weeks.

Well it is only a quick fly in tonight as I'm gonna snuggle up to DH on the couch and watch TV for a while and then get an early night as I'm just wrecked. Hope your all well and have a great weekend. :hugs: to all. Xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Girls now i am over the initial shock myself i thought that i would announce........

*Elinor will be arriving on wednesday via c section!!*


----------



## overcomer79

Oh my sam!!! Please keep us updated!!! Hope all goes well with her surgeries.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Keep us updated Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am super excited for you honey :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good Luck Sam will be thinking of you; hope all goes well with Elinors surgeries and will be praying for you both :hugs: keep up the PMA!! xx


----------



## elly75

keeping you both in my thoughts, Sam! :hugs:


----------



## angelstardust

Oh Sam, will be thinking of you all!! Hope it goes well, will be sending plenty of good vibes to you. 

Amber and I finally got home today!!! 

8 days in hospital, 6 of which were spent in special care. For me this is a short stay, both the boys were two weeks stays. Breast feeding is going great, she is a happy settled contented wee grubber and I am doing good too. 

I can strongly recommend peppermint tea after a section, a bit of tubi grip abdominal support if you have to walk a lot (special care is miles away in my hospital) and actually getting dressed each morning, really helps you recover quicker. Because of the peppermint tea I had no gas pains at all and no sickness at all.


----------



## augustbaby09

good luck sam xx


----------



## Shiv

WOW Sam - that is not fat away at all! Good luck and I will be thinking of you x


----------



## MollyApple

dimplesmagee said:


> Yesterday I had a dull achey pain in my lower back all day! I went to bed last night, and woke up at quarter to 4 with cramps. Eventually, I started having really bad intense pain on my right side of the front of my abdomen. I could not walk, talk, or move during it. It was a constant pain, but also had a bit of 'wave' of intensity as well. But like I said it was just on one side. It was strange, nothing I've ever felt before. I laid on the floor trying to get the pain to stop. During this time I would get harding of the uterus and some cramping, but the pain was not in my lower abdomen at all. I had this pain for a few hours, once it started to dissipate it moved to my left side of my back, feeling like back spasms, again with the hardening of my stomach and cramping. There was no sleep for me between 4-9am this morning. I took a walk at 8am, but that made my back feel worse! My back is still really sore, and I've had a lot of Braxton hicks...but no baby! It's so frustrating. Everytime I have had pain I can never walk through it...I do not know how people do it! Sigh...I hope you all had a better night than I or day for that matter. I may try another walk around the neighborhood...we shall see.

Ooh I'm sending you good labour vibes, this is how I was last Saturday, starting off with a very one-sided pain during the day and by 5pm contracting regularly every 10 minutes then getting as far as every 4. We're not sure why mine stopped the way they did but the MW thinks I either exhausted myself physically by not taking painkillers and resting enough or that the cervix wasn't quite ready so the contractions weren't able to do their job. Hope this really is it for you!! :happydance:

To Pippin, Hannah & DimplesMagee thank you and huge :hug:

The opportunity to vent really helped and I can see why she might be behaving this way now, my friend has said this is the most positive thing that is happening in her life at the moment. :cry: I think you are right I need to find the a kind but firm way to sort this out now before it does cause problems although I feel stronger already with your encouragement. OH and I had a long talk about it because I am worried about him feeling pushed out at our very very special time and he said he hadn't addressed the issue before because he knows how good a friend she's been and doesnt want to cause rifts between us either. Awww, gotta love him for that :kiss:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. Quick update from me. As you know I went in Monday night to start out the induction. Contractions started pretty much right away after they inserted the Cervidyl(spelling?) I was dialated to 1 cm on Friday as you all know and I had dialated to 2 cm by the time they inserted it. Anyways, this could turn into a really long story but I had hypertension and had to be on oxygen throughout the entire process because the baby's heartrate kept dipping really low. I also threw up pretty constantly and they finally realized my blood sugar was low as well. After an entire night of contractions and all of the morning, I finally screamed for an epidural because the pain was just absolutely unbearable. The baby wasn't dropping like she should've been so after that they decided to break my water. She dropped 2 cms after that. But after 25 hours of labour, I stopped progressing at 7 cms. I was to my breaking point when they finally came in and said they need to get her out because she kept dipping and I wasn't progressing anymore. I signed that paperwork so fast because by this point I just wanted her out. So Emma Sophia FINALLY arrived into this world August 11, 2009 at 8:49 PM via C-section. She weighed a healthy 7 lb. 14 oz and was 20 1/2 inches long. She is absolutely perfect and even the doctors and nurses kept commenting on how perfect she is. :cloud9: She latched on right away to the breast and I have a sneaking suspicion that she knows what she is doing way more than I know what I'm doing. :rofl: The incision makes it so much harder to do anything, breastfeeding especially, but my DH is absolutely amazing about caring for us both. :cloud9::cloud9: Makes me realize how lucky I am to have him. Sorry I'm all mushy these days. hehe. 

As far as recovery. I am in pretty terrible pain still. My incision seems to be inflamed on the left side so I feel like I am tearing apart with every step I take on the left side. :cry: But honestly, it is all worth it when I look at Emma. Even her cries are worth it. I would've gotten on here much sooner but my computer is upstairs and stairs and me just don't mix lately. But tonight I felt fairly good and figured I really need to update before everyone worries too much. :winkwink: I told you girls I would have a horrible induction experience. I just had a feeling! This LO just liked it way too much in there. And I don't have time to post tons of pictures but I am gonna post just a few. I have another memory card of pictures but don't have the energy to sort yet. :coffee:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_3161.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_3263.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_3277.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_3280.jpg


----------



## smith87999

Yay... Cleckner.... she is beautiful.... congrats on a gorgeous baby girl... hope you start to feel better too... the pain seems a bit more barable when you have something so precious to stare at.... :wohoo:

congrats to Nutty too... she must be so relieved...

It won't be long now and all of you will have popped... I can't wait...:)


----------



## rowleypolie

congrats cleckner! I love the pics- she really is perfect! my dh thinks she looks more like your dh- but thats him...i think she looks like a mix of both of you- she is soooo cute! keeps us updated on everything! we worry about you guys- miss you- wish we were there to see her!


----------



## Boothh

Just to let you all know I'm in delivery suite, 5cms so jess will be
here today will update asap, xx


----------



## Vici

Wow, I go to sleep and wake up to all this news :happydance: :happydance:

Good morning to all you girls that are still here :D

Aunty E - sorry you have had such a hard time of it over the last month - not what you need :hugs: I know I couldn't cope with anyone staying!

MollyApple - I agree with Pippin, think you just need to be firm with your friend! Hope it all works out OK xx

Xarxa - hope this is it for you hun, Good luck :D

Pippin - woo hoo for single figures, I must nearly be there :D

Shiv - thats fab news about your results hun, massive well done :D

MJ - so pleased your in hun, good luck :D

Nutty - can't remember if I said congrats so i'll say it again. Massive congrats to you hun xxx

Dimples - sorry to hear you've not had a good few days hun. Could def be the start of something for you now tho :)

OC - yay for losing your plug hun :thumbup: Mines well and truely in there lol!!

Kaygeebee - wow, so close now hun :D Good that they made a decision and at least you know what might need to happen. Fingers crossed all goes well :D

Jai_jai - sorry to hear about your MiL :( Guess I am really lucky in that respect as my inlaws are all fab :)

Sam_star - ooo how exciting hun, your princess isn't far away now :D Keeping you in my prayers xxxx

Angel - so glad to see you are home hun and that all is well :happydance:

Cleck - so so good to hear from you babe. And o my, Emma is just gorgeous. Massive congrats to you both. Sorry to hear you had such a tough time but yay for Mr Cleck for looking after you xxx

Boothh - woo hoo :happydance: Good luck babe, hope all is going well for you xxx

As for visiting, I think i'm one of the only ones who's not worried about it! I fully expect visits from my mum, sisters, dad, all in laws and it really doesn't worry me. I am happy to show off my LO. I'm very lucky that we are al very close and I know when they are at my house they will be doing everything for me so i don't have to do anything. I also know from stays in hospital and when my sis was in for 2 weeks with my niece that any visitors while you are stuck in there are greatly received :D

Not sure what to do today. DF is working this morning so I think i'm gonna do a few bits of housework and then attempt to clean my car!! She's my pride and joy and has been very neglected of late. Its warm today but not really sunny so perfect washing day :D

O and I think i'm the only one not wanting LO out yet!! DF has a reeeeally busy week at work and with him being self employed i'd like him to not have to let anyone down :D


----------



## joeyjo

Sam - I'll be thinking of you and sending good thoughts. Hope all goes well with delivery and afterwards.

Cleck - congrats.

Angelstardust - so glad you are home with your little girl.

Not read thru' everything else so sorry to all those I've missed.



angelstardust said:


> I can strongly recommend peppermint tea after a section, a bit of tubi grip abdominal support if you have to walk a lot (special care is miles away in my hospital) and actually getting dressed each morning, really helps you recover quicker. Because of the peppermint tea I had no gas pains at all and no sickness at all.

I'd be a little careful with peppermint tea if you are planning to breastfeed as it is not normally recommended in breastfeeding mothers here; Unless they have excess milk as it can decrease supply - My midwife is getting me to drink it to decrease my supply a little and I am being very cautious but can really notice the difference.


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow cleckner; Emma is beautiful well done :hugs: so proud of you :yipee: congratulations :yipee:

boothh - how exciting - hope all goes well :hugs:

vici - i dunno wat to do today either

I am ringing mw though and beging for a sweep as i am in absolute torture with spd its agonizingly painful i cant walk just shuffal = hope she agrees xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Well good morning!!!!
First and foremost CLECK!! Emma is beautiful so sorry that you had a bad time though x x x x
Mmmmm wonder how MJ is.....
(sorry trying to remember everything) 

Good luck Booth i will be thinking of you!

Angelstardust so pleased to hear that your both doing well cant wait to see pics!!

Jai jai i honestly dont blame you for begging for a sweep if i didnt need to deliver wednesday i would be doing all i can now to get Elinor out i cant do anything with this damn SPD!!

Sorry if i've forgotten anyone had to change a very stinky Dj slap bang in the middle of my post lol!!


----------



## Hannah

Morning! 

Well congratulations to Cleckner - your little girl is beautiful and you must be over the moon, sorry that your labour wasn't brilliant but wishing you a speedy recivery!

Sam_Star - congrats on your date, it must be exciting to know when it is happening and I wish you and your LO all the luck with her surgeries. 

Booth - I am so so so jealous, we have the same due date and my stubborn LO does not look like she will be arriving today (or soon) for that matter, even though my midwife tried a sweep this morning. 

So even though I have only just started posing in here, it looks like I will be in the Overdue club instead! The only positive is that she did say my cervix is soft and in the best position, just not dialated enough for the sweep. 

Hope everyone has a good day, the weather sucks here at the moment so my plans to clean the car have fallen through and I did all the housework yesterday so nothing to do!


----------



## Hannah

Jai_Jai - I hope you get your sweep, I had my first experience of one today and although it wasn't successful, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, only minor discomfort and if it works for you, that would be fab!


----------



## Pippin

WOW I wake up and everyone has posted. Right....

*Cleckner* CONGRATULATIONS she really is a stunner but I'm sorry you had to go through so much to have her safely in your arms, like you said she's worth it all and more. It's weird as I had a dream you posted this morning and look here you are. So glad you are okay we were starting to worry a little. Hope you have a very speedy recovery and get those doctors to look at your stitches, better safe than sorry. :hugs: Congrats again hon.

*Sam* that's great news for Wednesday what a relief to know you'll be in the same hospital. We'll all be waiting on tender hocks for updates and such. All of us will be rooting and preying for you both. :hugs:

*Bothh* :wohoo: for being dilated and going in, hope it's a quick and easy one for you and can't wait to hear of the arrival. Sending all our love and more. xxxxx

*Hannah* hope the sweep works for you, feel free to carry on posting in here, it's weird having the group split it gets a bit quiet at times.

*Jai_Jai* hope you get your sweep honey, mine won't do anything for a while so I'll be dead jealous if yours agrees. I'm going to start the pineapple tonight and beg DH for a curry. I think 39 weeks (tomorrow) is a perfect time to come don't you :rofl:

*Angelstardust* So glad to hear your both doing well and she's feeding well. Always a weight of your mind isn't it.

*Vici* enjoy cleaning your car, can you do mine too/??? The wheels in particular are disgusting. I'll have to get someone to do it before my Dad comes he'll have a fit :rofl:

As for me I have a friend coming soon, she's coming all the way from Devon to London via train and then back again tonight which is so sweet. She wants to see me before I pop so I'm eternally grateful for the entertainment.


----------



## ckc

It's a girl!!!! our little baby girl was born at home, on her due date (August 10th) after 20 hours of back labor. We are so happy!!!

Congrats to all new babies and i will write back with more details and photos!


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG ckc SOOOOO happy for you sweetheart!!! Can't wait for details and photos :happydance: Congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## Hannah

congratulations CKC!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh my goodness me, everyone is popping!!!! :dance: :yipee:

CLECK!!! She is GORGEOUS!!! She's totally adorable, you must be over the moon :D :D Take it very easy now young lady, plenty of rest and if you're breastfeeding then make sure you keep your strength up (I know I didn't!!!) and just enjoy every second of that little angel in your arms :) I do hope the nasty induction fades from your memory soon, it must all have been worth it though, well done sweetie!! xxx

Congrats Angel, Amber is such a lovely name, do we get to see some pics?? :D

Exciting news about Wednesday, Sam, wishing you and little Elinor all the luck in the world for her arrival and everything she will have going on afterwards. Big hugs your way honey x x x

And Becki, how exciting!!! Won't be long now and we'll get to see Jesse :D Yaaaaay!!

As for me ladies, Vince has us run ragged these past couple of days because he just will not settle properly in his moses basket, even after a massive feed and a nice big burping session! So we had quite a night, and I'm totally zonked now... I'm afraid it means that the Lion Cubs invitations are on hold again for a little bit... I think I need an assistant to find all the popped August Mummies and their details and baby's details, like Cleck had been doing on the front page here... Any takers?!? :)

x x x x


----------



## Hannah

Shadow - can I ask where you gave birth, as your profile says you live in devon and you had a pretty horrific experience at your hospital. I also live in devon and will be going to derriford hospital in plymouth so wondered if it is the same one?


----------



## ShadowRat

lol Hannah, I've been asked this before and I pm'ed the name of the hospital to the girl who asked cos I didn't want to make any midwives who might be lurking from the hospital really angry hahaha! 

But no, it wasn't Derriford honey, though I have been there for other medical stuff and know it well. I don't know what their maternity section is like though, I hope you have a good experience! :) I feel bad for having worried people with my birth story now!! But rest assured that it wasn't Derriford :)

Good luck there! :flow:

xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Out of interest, where in Devon do you live sweetie? I'm in Exmouth :) 

Oh, and happy due date to you today!! 

xx


----------



## Hannah

Thank you, don't think my LO will be showing her face today though! 

Don't feel bad, you had some special circumstances that weren't taken into account by your hospital if I read it correctly! 

I live in Plymouth, literally 10 mins drive from the hospital. I had a tour of the maternity unit and it seemed pretty nice and it was clean which is always a plus! The staff seemed ok and it was really quiet when I went so fingers crossed it'll be ok. Kinda hoping to be in and out as soon as I can be!

BTW - Vince is very cute, I had a look at your facebook photos of him and he is adorable!


----------



## rubyrose

Sorry these replies might seem a bit old!!

Sam_star - thats fab news having a date, not long till you meet your daughter! Sending you best wishes and will be thinking of both of you :hugs:

angelstardust - welcome little amber!

Cleckner - she is gorgeous!! :cloud9: You should be so proud! You've made me super broody again LOL

Booth - good luck!!!!

jai jai - hope you get your sweep hon, the SPD sounds awful.

Pippin - hope you spend some nice time with your friend before you pop!!

ckc - congrats !!!

Shadowrat - sounds like little vincent is keeping you on your toes! Bet his well worth it though, love your avatar pic! So want my little man now teehee 


I am fine, toothache pretty umuch gone now just left with some peeling skin on my jaw! (weird! think it might be wear i slept with a cold flannel on it lol)

No signs tho i have a feeling ive been losing my plug over the last two weeks ish. Speaking to mw about it and describing it and she sayse everyone has this impression a show always has to be bloody or brown but it can be white/yellow thickish over a period of a few weeks so who knows?! Anyway just want my little man now. Tried everything! Had two pineappees, been drinking my RLT, had a curry and did the deed last night, not so much of a twinge!


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi girls!!

CLECKNER - Congraulations honey - Emma looks just adorable! Wishing you a speedy recovery now. xx

Boothh - Good luck honey! :)

Jai-Jai - I hope you get your sweep! 

SAM STAR - WIll be thinking of you and Elinor on Wednesday. I really hope it all goes well for you both - do keep us updated, we will be dying to know. 

AngelStarDust - Congrats!! 

Vici - There's another car here that needs doing .... I've given up driving now as it hurts to switch pedals!

Pippin - that's really nice of your friend, hope you have a ood time this afternoon.

Well, we are finally putting finishing touches to the nursery today, and a friend is coming over to say hello later. I might even go out for a drink with hubby tonight ..... we will see how brave I feel though ..... I really don't want my waters going in the pub ..... but I do feel a lot better than I have for months so I kind of want to make the most of it!!


----------



## MollyApple

ckc & Cleckner - congratulations both! Emma is too gorgeous, I hope you recover very soon Cleckner :)

Booth - good luck and yay!

Pippin - is this your mw friend? I'm curious to hear what she is giving you that you need before the birth, something magical to make it quick and painless I hope?! Have fun and enjoy that pineapple! lol.

Hannah - hope the sweep does something more soon... 

Oddly enough I have been thinking and reading about sweeps last night as I have a GP antenatal appt first thing Monday and was contemplating asking for one. I'm nearly 41 weeks so I can't see them objecting? Especially since they'll be booking my induction at that appt anyway and according to my midwives I've been in slow labour for a week now too. Any opinions or advice?

I've also heard that sex and walking helps the sweep along. Well since someone told OH last week that Harrods donate something lovely to you if your waters break in there I know which one he'll be choosing... he's already been making noises about a trip to Knightsbridge lol.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

cleck she is so beautiful


----------



## TheNewWife

I can't believe how many of us have had our babies already! I've got one more week until my due date (so 17 possible days of waiting left :rofl: ) but now I can't decide whether I want to keep him/her in there so I can have him/her all to myself, or get him/her out so I can stop feeling like a whale!!

Congrats to everyone!! :hug:


----------



## MollyApple

TheNewWife said:


> I can't believe how many of us have had our babies already! I've got one more week until my due date (so 17 possible days of waiting left :rofl: ) but now I can't decide whether I want to keep him/her in there so I can have him/her all to myself, or get him/her out so I can stop feeling like a whale!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!! :hug:

Congrats to you too for being on the home run :happydance: 

I felt the same at 37 weeks on, very sad that my lovely bump was going and yes, very much wanting to keep this special "me and you only" bond between Mango and I inside me!! Also I think you kinda fear that as soon as LO arrives all the pampering you've been receiving will be gone and everyone will be too fixated on the baby and forget you're there lol!! 

That has worn off now I'm glad to say, I'm sure I will feel it again after the birth. Atm my indecision is because I'm so uncomfortable and excited to meet my LO I'd like this to be over but on the otherhand as I am now staring labour in the face, I'm feeling "actually not sure I want to go through this hours of pain thing just yet...." Also OH has a four hour "no action" window most days due to work and some days all day so I'm worrying that it'll happen during one of those times lol!


----------



## Pippin

*MollyApple* my friend is a nurse but has done some MW experience, she reckon just pineapple, sex, long walks and RLT, not that any of that did her any good :rofl: basically it's going to happen when it happens but she say anything that gets your bowels moving is a good thing (just like my com' MW said) as it's the same muscles. 

*TheNewWife* snap (again) it's a tug of war, I'm going to miss being preggers and then I just want my mobility back. What to do *sigh* 

I had a lovely day with my friend and I'm so grateful she came all this way. Can't believe how time flies when your just sitting chatting with a good friend. Getting a BH now with a bit of feeling (not pain) so maybe it's time to get that pineapple out :dohh: :rofl: Only one though so nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Ducky77

Sam, congrat!! she is a beauty!! Again congrat :) enjoy every bit of moment with her :) time flies fast! :)

it took me around 1 week to be totally recover from c-section this 2nd pregnancy, it took me longer for my 1st because just like you, I just stopped progressing at 5 cm and it already 16 hours labor so they decided to do c-section, and because of that, the recovery took longer. But you know what...every pain is worth it! :)


----------



## Pippin

rubyrose said:


> No signs tho i have a feeling ive been losing my plug over the last two weeks ish. Speaking to mw about it and describing it and she sayse everyone has this impression a show always has to be bloody or brown but it can be white/yellow thickish over a period of a few weeks so who knows?!

Interesting as this might be me too but who knows :shrug: CM has been very different.


----------



## Vici

We;ll i've had a lovely day out with my mum. She bought some foam and mataerial to make me a cushion for my rocking chair and enough to make a couple of covers for my V shaped pillows :D Also took me out to lunch with my 2 nieces which was fab and then a walk along Felixstowe seafront and an ice cream. Took Ruby for her first ever paddle which was quite funny. She wasn't sure on that one :D

And CONGRATULATION Boothh - just seen on your FB that little Jesse is here :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Yay congratulation *Bothh* :happydance: thanks for letting us know Vici. xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

is anyone elses LO's movements reeeeeally painful now?? and anyone else getting feet pulling at their ribs??

I bought 4 pineapples in sainsbury today :haha:


----------



## rubyrose

Jai jai - yes and the movements dont feel like "kicks" its more like rolls like or shapes sticking out i usually have a little triangular shape stick out at the bottom of the bump on the side which i assume is an elbow!


----------



## TheNewWife

Jai_Jai said:


> is anyone elses LO's movements reeeeeally painful now?? and anyone else getting feet pulling at their ribs??

I've had feet in my ribs for about a month. :dohh: It makes bending difficult, particularly for such things as wiping after using the toilet!! Never thought that would be a problem ... :blush:


----------



## Pippin

I've had a bottom out front for about 5 weeks now with him turned slightly to one side so I get a bit of knee action to one side. I can't bend to put socks on or trousers and like you TheNewWife cleaning after on the loo is a task and a half. The most odd feeling as it just won't do it and I'm scared of hurting or squashing him.


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> I bought 4 pineapples in sainsbury today :haha:

I've just had half a small one from M&S but it's given me heart burn and the weirdest feeling in my tummy. Will eat the other half tonight, not sure how much I can endure though...... I like it but normally in small quantities and now isn't the time for dainty portions of it :rofl:


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin said:


> I've had a bottom out front for about 5 weeks now with him turned slightly to one side so I get a bit of knee action to one side. I can't bend to put socks on or trousers and like you TheNewWife cleaning after on the loo is a task and a half. The most odd feeling as it just won't do it and I'm scared of hurting or squashing him.


:rofl: I am worried that if I force a bend I will break his/her poor foot!! I'm sure if it hurt the baby would move ... but I can't help worrying!


----------



## tillymum

Lots of new moms - congrats ladies! Cleckner - beautiful baby - congrats.

Looks like i'll be joining soon, I am being induced tomorrow as I have developed Obstetric cholestasis, had a sweep earlier today and having occasional BH contractions - no loss yet. Excited and scared of what's ahead, but looking forward to meeting our LO. DH is so excited. I hope the induction takes and there are no complications, this time tomorrow i'll be in pain - what a lovely thought! I'll come on here when I'm out of hospital and update you. 

Good luck everyone still waiting to go and good luck Sam Star with your C-section. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Ahhh good luck *TillyMum*, how exciting for you but sorry you have developed Obstetric cholestasis. Can't believe we are all popping in such quick succession. I still can't believe I actually have to give birth :shock: All seems so surreal. Hope it goes quickly and smoothly let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> I've had a bottom out front for about 5 weeks now with him turned slightly to one side so I get a bit of knee action to one side. I can't bend to put socks on or trousers and like you TheNewWife cleaning after on the loo is a task and a half. The most odd feeling as it just won't do it and I'm scared of hurting or squashing him.
> 
> 
> :rofl: I am worried that if I force a bend I will break his/her poor foot!! I'm sure if it hurt the baby would move ... but I can't help worrying!Click to expand...

I was worrying from about 20 weeks :rofl: my friend used to laugh at me but I can't help worry. When I sleep I have to sleep on the left as if I go on the right he starts kicking and shaking and I panic thinking I'm crushing his little feet or something. I can't wait to actually have a choice of sleeping positions :dohh:


----------



## nuttymummy

REAL QUICK update.......Abbi Louise Rothwell born 13th August weighing 8lb on the dot......congrats to all the new mums n good luck to all the others!! sorry its brief...got LOTS to do lol

will promise i will catch up at sum point xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh I am glad I am not the only one - I have had these movements for a while now, but recently they have gotten more painful and with the fact I can't move from the SPD it is just awful!! I was hobbling around sainsbury with Mother and I got so many comments 'pregnant as well' :rofl: I did feel like saying noooo just fat :haha:

Ooooh Tillymum good luck hun :yipee:

Nutty congrats she is beautiful xx (from Facebook of course)


----------



## MummyBurgo

Just a quick post to say I have put my birth story up with pics...


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: gonna go look :)


----------



## angelstardust

joeyjo said:


> angelstardust said:
> 
> 
> I can strongly recommend peppermint tea after a section, a bit of tubi grip abdominal support if you have to walk a lot (special care is miles away in my hospital) and actually getting dressed each morning, really helps you recover quicker. Because of the peppermint tea I had no gas pains at all and no sickness at all.
> 
> I'd be a little careful with peppermint tea if you are planning to breastfeed as it is not normally recommended in breastfeeding mothers here; Unless they have excess milk as it can decrease supply - My midwife is getting me to drink it to decrease my supply a little and I am being very cautious but can really notice the difference.Click to expand...

Never heard of that, the midwives recommend it if your having gas pains here. Only had 2 cups the day of the section and one the next morning so can't say if it affected my supply. She was feeding the day she was born and I expressed 20mls the next day. 

So maybe only have the odd cup? 

Pics!! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v726/tiamai/Amber020.jpg
in special care, you can see her 'amber' colouring :winkwink:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v726/tiamai/Amber013.jpg
a few hours old


----------



## joeyjo

Gorgeous pics Angel Stardust.

As for the tea - they are very into teas for everything here. They wouldn't give peppermint tea in the hospital at all but they kept trying to make us all drink this special breastfeeding herbal tea - I've no idea what is in it but its smells very odd!!


----------



## Shiv

Hi Everyone

Congrats MJ, Nutty, Cleckner, Booth and anyone else who I have missed!! So many August mummies have popped!

RR - glad you toothache has gone now :thumbup:

Jai Jai - sorry your SPD is playing up so much 

Shadow - sorry that Vince has been a bit troublesome yesterday - hope he settles down soon

Vici - aaaarrgh I can't remember what I was gonna say - so hi :wacko:

As for me I had a nice afternoon - we met up with some of the couples from our NCT classes and their babies.

But and wait for a bit of a rant here....................we popped into see my hubbys mum and she has done my head in!! Someone asked if we knew what sex the baby was , to which I replied "no it is a suprise" and his mum said " I know what it is though". She has got it into her head that she knows what it is - even that she somehow controlled what it is!! I don't mind people hypothesising "oh I think its a boy etc" but to say they know for sure and she even reckons she knows what we aer gonna call it and that she has written down when it will be born etc in an envelope over 2 years ago!! aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhh Am I over reacting? It is just that it is my body and it is mine and David's creation and I hate that she is somehow inferring that she has had something to do with it!!! 

She then proceeded to say that she thought it looked like a huge baby (now considering David was 10lb and she had a horrible birth with him, why woudl she say that) and then go on to say what an awful birth it is with a big baby and how gas and air will never be enough!!


hurrumph - it has put me in a really bad mood! Sorry for the rant! 

I hope that everyone is having a nice weekend - and that anyone in pain can find some relief and that all those wanting their babies in their arms go into labour right this second xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: awww shiv!! I totally empathise with that hun!! my MIL is almost exactly the same telling me it IS a boy - well if you hadn't noticed I do not get on with her at all, so part of me really hopes for a girl just to prove her wrong, which I know is immature in itself, but I just find her infurriating the way she thinks she has control over what I am having - If I do not know how the frick does she? sooo I totally understand :hugs:

Obviously I don't mind if it is a :blue: or :pink: :baby: as long as healthy and happy but just to get the last word in iykwim :haha:


----------



## Shiv

I completely know what you mean - I want it to be the opposite to what she thinks - just to go "ha". I even told DH when he phones her to tell her I've given birth not to tell her what we had or what it's called, cos obviously she already knows!!! ggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MollyApple

Shiv said:


> I completely know what you mean - I want it to be the opposite to what she thinks - just to go "ha". I even told DH when he phones her to tell her I've given birth not to tell her what we had or what it's called, cos obviously she already knows!!! ggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Haha, you should definitely do that! Smug, "I am right" people are just too annoying! 

One of my friends has always maintained she's convinced ours is a boy and always refers to LO as he. Recently she explained the reason is because she knew how much we wanted a little girl early on and wanted us to adjust to the idea that it might be a boy and I actually think that was a good thing for her to do. OH doesn't know this but luckily finds it very amusing she is so convinced.

*Angelstardust* - beautiful pics. I still can't quite believe I have one of those inside me and like *Pippin* can't get used to the idea I have to go through a labour yet to see mine!

*Pippin & TheNewWife* - It had never crossed my mind that certain positions could crush baby bones.... thanks for something new to worry about! LOL 

As for the pain, I am very grateful to Mango for keeping movements to jiggles the last couple of days. The hyperactivity has been almost unbearable and I still remember the legs in ribs pain - Mango actually got stuck for a day having done a full stretch and trapping his/her legs under my ribs. It was excruciating for me and emotionally distressing as I could feel LO struggling to get free and I was feeling overwhelming frustration and pain emantaing from Mango. :(

Having mostly favoured the side on position this last month I regularly get feet stretching my bump out to the side which is cute - I usually play with or tickle them! I mentioned this to a friend who said she knew someone else who did that and after she was born they would tickle their daughter's feet and she would go to sleep! I am definitely keeping this game up!! :thumbup:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone,

I just got home from a friend's house with my dog. We let our dogs meet and they had a great time.

It would have been a wonderful day except for a few things. OH and I got into an argument (not uncommon for married couples) and my meddling neighbor has the nerve to call and ask what it was about!!! That set hubby off!!! It truly was none of her business and we weren't in a physical altercation. I mean we argue, not excessively right now but we just do!!! I just want to tell her to leave me the f*ck alone. 

Well, while I am at my friend's house. My mom calls to tell me that my cousin was crushed to death by a car he was working on. I'm torn as my uncle doesn't want me to risk the journey to go to the funeral but feel I should do something. I may just try to send flowers or something. He was only 37 and everyone is taking it so hard :cry:. 

I haven't told OH yet as this was our time out to be with friends so I didn't want him to feel pressured to come home as I just got home myself. Thank you for reading xxx


----------



## MollyApple

:hug: overcomer79 I'm sorry to hear you've had such a terrible day. 

Flowers sound like a good idea as everyone will understand why you can't be there.

xx


----------



## Pippin

Goodness OC that's terrible news I'm so sorry. :hugs: I understand why you want to be there. Do they know when the funeral is and how far gone you'll be?


----------



## Boothh

Just quick update cus I'm on iPhone.. Jesse was born at 4.01pm yesterday weighed 8lb 9oz I had a 3rd degree tear so I can't go home just yet, he is perfect will update proper when I can xx


----------



## Pippin

Awwww *Congratulation Bothh* Cant wait to see pictures :yipee: sorry about your wound hope it heals soon. Xxxx


----------



## joeyjo

congratulations!!!


----------



## Pippin

Not sure if this anything but last night had some pretty strong bh that kept me awake till half one and this morning I'm getting period type cramps every so often but not as strong as last night. Probably a false alarm but also been to loo twice (sorry tmi) maybe the pinapple is speeding something up even if it is just nothing.


----------



## Hannah

congratulations Booth!

Shiv and Jai Jai - Sorry to hear about your in law, I think family do it just to wind us up!

Overcomer - sorry to hear about your news. I hope you are ok and will keep you and your family in my thoughts. 

Just to say, I am officially overdue now! The sweep did not do anything but then as she could not fully complete it, I am not suprised. I now have everyone in my family guessing when she will make her appearance. Most think monday or tuesday but I have to go back to the midwife on Thursday for another sweep if nothing has happened. 

Is anyone else overdue now? It seems all of them have popped! 

Hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## Pippin

Hannah I'm not even due yet :cry: I'll be here long after you no doubt!!! :shock:


----------



## MollyApple

*Oooh Pippin*, lets see how the day develops! I started off last week with similar niggles that built up and up and yes, went to loo loads (for both, sorry for TMI) which is unusual for me. If you do start getting regular twanging make sure you rest up and take paracetamol - that might have been where I went wrong and ended too exhausted to progress last week. Good luck! :dust:

:blue: *Congratulations Booth* :blue:

*Hannah* - Sorry to hear the sweep didnt work, hopefully the next one you'll be ready for! I'm going to ask for one tmrw, hope they'll do it then, I'll be 40+5. Are there really so few of us overdue now?


----------



## Vici

Morning girls :D 

I've had a nice lie in this morning but wasn't asleep - just read my book so it was lovely :) Not planning on anything today as it seems a couple of hours on my feet yesterday has not agreed with me. I could hardly walk last night as my feet were so swollen :( Had a few achey feelings in my bump since last night, but increasing back ache! Worried me when my mum told me she was getting backache for a few days and was admitted to hospital when her waters broke. She was 7cm!! Would def be nice :rofl:

OC - so sorry to hear about your cousin :hugs: Can completely see why you'd want to be there, thinking of you babe xxx

Hannah - Mollyapple is a few days overdue now i think :) Don't know if you've seen it as I've not read it but there is an overdue August mummies thread :) Heres hoping LO is here before the next planned sweep :)

Pip - ooo, could be something hun, fingers crossed for you :)

Boothh - congrats again hun, so happy for you :happydance:

Angel - she is just gorgeous babe, a real cutie :D

Shiv - :hugs: hun, dont let her get to you! I've had loads of people tell me a big baby is easier to labour as their weight helps them out :rofl: Maybe she thought it was bad coz she's a wimp :rofl:

Jai_jai - so sorry to see you SPD is not good hun, when you seeing the MW to ask about a sweep? :hugs:

Mollyapple - you had a sweep yet or will you be requesting your first?

Anyone else getting the "are you OK", "why didn't you answer the housephone", "any signs yet", "are you in hospital" etc etc etc!! I have over a week to go and they're coming thick and fast already, does my bloody head in!!! I had a rant yesterday and said, do you really think i wouldn't have told you!! Yes, I'm going to go to hospital, have my baby and still not tell you!!! aaarrghhhh!!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Vici, nothing since I got up apart from an achey bump but I've had more pineapple for breakfast so who knows :winkwink:

I've escaped the "how are you doing", "have you popped" questions so far but I feel them coming. I'm going to ignore all texts and things if it starts.

Fingers crossed for your backache, mines starting too so we'll see. I have a day of doing nothing but reading and playing on BnB as well so snap. I enjoy days where I have nothing to do.

I had a dream last night I went into labour an gave birth by myself with no pain, talk about wishful thinking :rofl:


----------



## Vici

:rofl: how awesome would that be! A pain free birth :D 

Although I did watch a baby programme on discivery health and the lady was on her 5th (or 6th) and she had no pain during labour. They were filming it and it was quite sureal :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: Morning girls!!

Pips - I hope this materialises for you; sounds promising hey?? I like that you are already on the pineapple today :haha:

Overcomer - Oh my goodness hunny :hugs: I am sooo sorry for you and your family, that is terrible news :cry: you and your family are in my thoughts. Flowers are a great idea if you can't go yourself, people will definitely understand!!! :hugs:

Boothh - :yipee: Congratulations darling on the birth of Jesse :yipee:

Hannah - sorry your now overdue, I do hope this sweep works if not then the next one :hugs:

Vici - we had a lie in today too was lovely :D wow your Mums labour sounds like absolute bliss :cloud9: lets hope yours is like that too!!! I am getting those texts and notes on FB it is irritating!! I left a message for MW as she is supposed to be back on duty tom and I would rather my MW do it or talk to me than one I have not had before iykwim? so I guess she will call tomo and I will find out then FX she says yes.....I could not get to the toilet last night without my crutches :cry:

Well last night I got really upset :cry: was in a state cos of the pain and felt like I couldn't continue with it all......I just wish s/he would come on his/her own now!! I get a few niggles and get excited then they disappear :( wish it would just happen I have never wanted to be in pain so much before :rofl: feel bit sick this morning which is odd for me but again I know it won't amount to anything!!

Anyone got any nice plans for today? looks like it might be a nice day down here....you wait I prob just jinxed it and it will :rain: now!! :haha:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Jai_Jai all cramps have stopped now, just hoping I'll get more and more until the real thing. Fingers crossed.

Vici.... a no pain birth in real life.... :rofl: didn't think they existed hahaha how nice would that be but I bet it feels weird. Mine you after 6 you'd assume they just fall out or something.


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> Well last night I got really upset :cry: was in a state cos of the pain and felt like I couldn't continue with it all......I just wish s/he would come on his/her own now!! I get a few niggles and get excited then they disappear :( wish it would just happen I have never wanted to be in pain so much before :rofl: feel bit sick this morning which is odd for me but again I know it won't amount to anything!!
> 
> Anyone got any nice plans for today? looks like it might be a nice day down here....you wait I prob just jinxed it and it will :rain: now!! :haha:

Aww hon can you talk to your midwife and see if she can give you something? My nurse friend they more likely to induce if you are in a lot of pain...... Try them.

I have no plans for today just watching athletics, reading and internet. I have friends round tomorrow so saving energy for them. xxxx


----------



## Vici

:rofl: Pippin - she hadn't felt anything at any of her births tho!!!

Imagine this - my mums BF is one of 19 - YES 19!!!!!


----------



## MollyApple

Pippin, those texts will come!! Everytime I log onto facebook a friend messages me asking if baby's here yet because everyone's still waiting... And I'm not? No pressure then?! I feel exactly like Vici - enough with the stupid questions, of course its not here yet! What does surprise me is the doctors and nurses at the GP keep saying "still here then?" you'd think they'd know better than everyone! My dear friend is still starting off every day with "Is today the today?" and "Can't be long, surely?" but we are getting along much better now!

Vici - if they do it, will be my first sweep but since I keep being told I am in "slow labour" (which I'm beginning to think is something they keep fobbing me off with to keep me out of the waiting room) I am hoping if that's true this will be enough to kickstart things. I'm sure I'll be sat here this time Tuesday saying "still waiting. Pass the pineapple!".

Today Jai Jai is washing and packing day for for my recuperative stay post-birth at another friend's place before I can finally go home! When I first came to Berkshire we though it would be about a week til the c/s then a couple of weeks recovery then home so since finding out I can have a natural birth but have to wait, I feel like an eternity is passing lol. And I didn't pack enough pre-birth clothes d'oh!

Is anyone else finding that they wake up first thing with the most awful cramps down there only to find that its their full bladder and it goes straight away after that first toilet visit?!

Labour dust to all especially you Pippin as I think you're closest today after all that pineapple (hope you have lots of gaviscon too!!) :dust:


----------



## MollyApple

Vici said:


> :rofl: Pippin - she hadn't felt anything at any of her births tho!!!
> 
> Imagine this - my mums BF is one of 19 - YES 19!!!!!

Blimey!!!!! My mum is one of 13 and I thought that was excessive lol. That poor woman must have never stopped being pregnant (or in labour!!) :shock:


----------



## Pippin

HOLY MARY 19!!!!! That is one brave women....... What's it like growing up with so many brothers and sisters?

6pain free birth, I wanna be like her!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sign me up......


----------



## Pippin

*MollyApple* you've given me an idea to change my FaceBook status to - "I'll tell you when I've popped so don't bloody ask just yet!!!! - :rofl: I'm surprised I haven't had more but my family hope that I'll be late anyway as my Dad had a shoulder op last Monday and needs much more recovery time than thought (I want it now obviously but I nod and go along with them) my MIL is so cool she does everything right bless her.

I'd love to be next and early but my life never works out that way. I've always been Mrs Average, Mrs in the middle, Mrs never first, so I reckon I'm going to Mrs Average again and be a week late or get induced. That seems to be the norm now. At least we can have comfort in knowing that we won't be 6 weeks late like one ladies Mum on here (I read it in a thread the other day, might have been this one)

I woke with period pain this morning (about 4 in a row) and went to the loo and couldn't wee there was nothing there I was like that's odd I can always wee now a days.


----------



## xxCarolinexx

Hiya Ladies :wave:


Wow, the excitement in here is unreal!! :yipee: LOTS of new *August mummies* :happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS *ckc*, *Cleckner* and *Booth*!! :dance: :happydance: And of course, to ALL the other new mummy's :cloud9: (sorry, I haven't been on here in a while so literally just browsed through the last couple of pages :blush:).


Well, as of today I am 9 days overdue :dohh: I haven't really had any signs of labour nearing except increased BH's and loss of plug yesterday.. :shrug: However, I'm being brought in tomorrow and will be induced tomorrow night - am getting the gel - so hope to have my little princess by Tuesday at some point!! Yipee.. :yipee:

Good luck to all of you who are still awaiting your arrivals! Here's some LUCKY LABOUR DUST...........

*sprinkle* :dust: *sprinkle* :dust: *sprinkle*​

LOTS OF :hug: TO YOU ALL *xxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Pippin

Yay good luck Caroline that is fab news and if you lost your plug who knows it might be sooner rather than later. Hope it's a quick one and remember to come and give us updates. xxxx


----------



## MollyApple

Pippin said:


> HOLY MARY 19!!!!! That is one brave women....... What's it like growing up with so many brothers and sisters?
> 
> 6pain free birth, I wanna be like her!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sign me up......

THe only comment of my mother's that I remember is having had so many brothers, she never wanted male children for herself!! Luckily she had four girls but there is a suspicious 10 year age gap between 2 of us....


----------



## MollyApple

Pippin said:


> *MollyApple* you've given me an idea to change my FaceBook status to - "I'll tell you when I've popped so don't bloody ask just yet!!!! - :rofl: I'm surprised I haven't had more but my family hope that I'll be late anyway as my Dad had a shoulder op last Monday and needs much more recovery time than thought (I want it now obviously but I nod and go along with them) my MIL is so cool she does everything right bless her.
> 
> I'd love to be next and early but my life never works out that way. I've always been Mrs Average, Mrs in the middle, Mrs never first, so I reckon I'm going to Mrs Average again and be a week late or get induced. That seems to be the norm now. At least we can have comfort in knowing that we won't be 6 weeks late like one ladies Mum on here (I read it in a thread the other day, might have been this one)
> 
> I woke with period pain this morning (about 4 in a row) and went to the loo and couldn't wee there was nothing there I was like that's odd I can always wee now a days.

Lol, good facebook status! I don't know if anyone else has done something similar but I have a group set up for Mango to post pics and updates, etc so I just keep telling people to check the group. Then I get emails and messages anyway asking "Has it happened yet? Don't forget to update the group when things do!" :dohh:

One of my friends this week reminded me I have always been late for everything so no surprise to still be waiting and another friend calls me Mrs LastMinute.com. I was rather hoping neither would have bearing on this labour!! x


----------



## Pippin

:rofl: Your Mum bless her, how many siblings did she have then? My ex boyfriend had 8 (9 including him) and it was actually quite nice, busy but nice I can see why she wanted more girls though, he only had one sister in amongst all of them. I'm one of two and I think that's what I want but I could cope with three I reckon.

I'm never late for anything (well maybe my last period :haha:) so I'm hoping baby will be on time, my husband on the other hand :dohh: worse when he was younger but he hates to be hurried in anything..... please baby take after your Mummy on this one. DH had to finish dressing in the car when he was little as he was so late for school......... :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

Oh and we have an August Mummies group have you joined that on FB? Not that we post much on there but it's good to see who is who.


----------



## rubyrose

I never knew we had a face book group!


----------



## MollyApple

Pippin said:


> :rofl: Your Mum bless her, how many siblings did she have then? My ex boyfriend had 8 (9 including him) and it was actually quite nice, busy but nice I can see why she wanted more girls though, he only had one sister in amongst all of them. I'm one of two and I think that's what I want but I could cope with three I reckon.
> 
> I'm never late for anything (well maybe my last period :haha:) so I'm hoping baby will be on time, my husband on the other hand :dohh: worse when he was younger but he hates to be hurried in anything..... please baby take after your Mummy on this one. DH had to finish dressing in the car when he was little as he was so late for school......... :dohh:

haha, I can see why you dont want baby taking after DH!! What a cute picture of him as little boy though! My biggest concern about OH is his ability to lose things... We spent a day trailing round hospital depts for tests and meetings and everytime we moved I had to remind him to pick up his bag or his coat or his drink or my drink..... This week he managed to leave his phone in a shop. I asked him if its possible he could try not to do that with Mango (unless I ask him to! :haha:)




Pippin said:


> Oh and we have an August Mummies group have you joined that on FB? Not that we post much on there but it's good to see who is who.

I didn't know about that, is it the group with the woman with the flower on the pic (before I request to join lol)?


----------



## ShadowRat

rubyrose said:


> I never knew we had a face book group!

I started it ages ago, we don't really use it but like Pip says it's good to see who's who and add each other on FB, fun to nose through everyone's photos haha!!

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=70789418449&ref=ts

Just request to join and anyone can add you :)

xx


----------



## rubyrose

Ok cool requested  x


----------



## overcomer79

Guys you should add me to your facebook. Name is Teresa McMillian Barber and network is greensboro nc. Please include your bnb username so I know not to deny you :).


----------



## Pippin

Add me too I'm Aimee, and like OC says add your name in a message so I know to add you :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Rubyrose I can't click on your name for some reason, it's in black and when I search there are a few of you with no picture so not sure which one to add. Sorry hon.


----------



## Pippin

MollyApple said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Your Mum bless her, how many siblings did she have then? My ex boyfriend had 8 (9 including him) and it was actually quite nice, busy but nice I can see why she wanted more girls though, he only had one sister in amongst all of them. I'm one of two and I think that's what I want but I could cope with three I reckon.
> 
> I'm never late for anything (well maybe my last period :haha:) so I'm hoping baby will be on time, my husband on the other hand :dohh: worse when he was younger but he hates to be hurried in anything..... please baby take after your Mummy on this one. DH had to finish dressing in the car when he was little as he was so late for school......... :dohh:
> 
> haha, I can see why you dont want baby taking after DH!! What a cute picture of him as little boy though! My biggest concern about OH is his ability to lose things... We spent a day trailing round hospital depts for tests and meetings and everytime we moved I had to remind him to pick up his bag or his coat or his drink or my drink..... This week he managed to leave his phone in a shop. I asked him if its possible he could try not to do that with Mango (unless I ask him to! :haha:)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Oh and we have an August Mummies group have you joined that on FB? Not that we post much on there but it's good to see who is who.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know about that, is it the group with the woman with the flower on the pic (before I request to join lol)?Click to expand...

Yes that's it, Shadow has posted a link in her message. Maybe once we are all Mummies we'll post more in there. xxx

:rofl: your DH sounds like a friend of mine. Always putting his bag down and walking off. Luckily DH is only late and that has gotten better since he's been with me. Lets hope Mango has more of an imprint on his mind than anything else :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Jai Jai - Sorry your in so much pain, really hope your baby makes an appearance soon and puts you out of your misery teehee! Seems like we are all on the get baby out stage now! :baby:

Overcomer - am adding you on FB now! 

Pippin - Yeah sorry i forgot about all my privacy settings! Will add you as i think you posted your username on the board! Hope your ok to, sorry your cramps aren't resorting to anything, at least your having them!!! I AM HAVING ZILCH SIGNS! GAH!

Started getting those shooting pains in my pelvis again tho so i dunno whether his dropped further but its painful and annoying. Seeing mw this friday will be 38 + 6 so no chance of a sweep unless i cry in front of her LOL. Deffo feel like im gonna go over due! :cry:


----------



## Pippin

Fab RR have added you :happydance: FB is easier to keep up with popping August Mummies and pictures.

I'm feeling very uncomfortable now no cramps or anything just this continual mild aching bump like period pains but all over and in my back. Not sure if I've over done it on the RLT or something :dohh: I want to be comfortable or in labour, not liking the in between thing especially if lo wants to be 2 weeks late!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey everyone!! sooooo still no signs!! I have had my RLT and EPO and just had half a big pineapple will eat rest later if I can cos my tongue hurts now!! I ate the core!!!! It contains the most broliam or whatever the stuff is in the core so thought I would munch through that FX something happens!!

OC just tried searchin for you and couldn't find you - will look on the BnB board :D

Glad everyone is having a nice day!

Ruby I hate the no signs things!! We spend like 8 months checking our pants in fear of seeing brown/red goo and panic if we have any pains....then spend the last month checking our pants looking for the stuff and wanting some tummy pains!! :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai hon add me too, I'm Aimee on the FB club board. I had the core too, wasn't to bad was it. My pineapples are small so they are fairly soft too. xxx

edit: :dohh: just seen you have already :rofl: preggers brain in action.....


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh the core was not too bad :haha: got stuck in my teeth a bit but hey thats a small price to pay if it moves things along - I think sex is the best I had more cramps and BH after sex last time but apparently OH could feel bubs kicking and wriggling and has now since been put off :cry: soooooo annoying!!! :grr: wish he didn't care!! Funny how he reeeeeeeeeeally wanted it in 1st tri and i was like meh not so much as was worried - now i want want want and he is aaaah noooo I am worried of hurting you and it feels weird!?! TYPICAL!


----------



## Vici

I don't feel well girls :cry: Had to go to bed earlier and did sleep for about 2 hrs. Now have terrible sickness AGAIN!! Can't even have a sip of drink without throwing up!! Sorry for the self indulgant rant, just feeling sorry for myself :(


----------



## Shiv

:hugs: Vici


----------



## MollyApple

:hugs: *Vici*, you only just got better too. Hope it goes away quickly - or is labour nausea at the very least so its almost worth the misery!x

I've just requested to join the Fb group


----------



## Hannah

:hugs: vici and jai_jai and all other mummies that are feeling under the weather!


----------



## jelr

Samstar: OMG cant believe Elinor will be here on Wednesday. Best of luck honey and hope all the surgeries go well also.

Cleckner: Emma is just gorgeous, sorry you had such a horrible induction though but I bet she is worth it all.

Booth: Congrats on baby jesse.

Angelstardust: So glad you and Amber are doing well and home. She is only adorable.

Vici: Hope LO stays there till next week until DF work slows down. :hugs: sorry to hear you are sick again.

Jai Jai: Hope you get your sweep honey as I know you are in lots of pain with your spd.

Hannah: Glad sweep wasn't too sore.

ckc: Congrats on your Little one arriving and on time that is brilliant.

Rubyrose: Glad to hear your tooth is a little better honey.

Kaygeebee: Hope you went for that drink you may as well make the most of it as you probably wont pop out for a drink like that in a while once LO comes.

Mollyapple: I can't see the midwive having a problem giving you a sweep when you are overdue.

The New Wife: I know what you mean about bending, I dont even have feet in my ribs and I'm having a whole lot of trouble in that department.

Tillymum: Best of luck with induction and hope all goes well.

Shiv: Sorry your MIL is driving you nuts.

Overcomer: So sorry to hear about your cousin. :hugs:

Pippin: Fingers crossed it is the pineapple starting things for you.

Caroline: Best of luck with induction.

Well girls AFM - had a quiet enough weekend, we just went for a trip to see some friends yesterday and and relaxed last night and went to a field day today, so have gotten some walking in - also had my RLT and EPO and some pineapple yesterday and DH is doing his bit also but no move. Feel a bit more pressure under my bump though so maybe LO is moving down a bit am back in the hospital on Tuesday so will see then and will also check if baby is back to back.

I wonder how MJ is getting on??


----------



## jelr

Oh just checked MJ's thread now and have seen she has had her little man - so Congrats again MJ I'm delighted for you. Thanks for all the updates Shadow.


----------



## ShadowRat

No probs :) I just got another picture message of MJ's gorgeous little man, he is sooooooo so so cute!!! :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: Vici sorry your feeling :sick: hunny!!

jelr - nice to see you :hugs: you sound like me :D sounds like you had a nice weekend though :yipee:

Hannah - thanks hun :hugs:

Molly - how u doing? where abouts are you staying - I lived in Wokingham for 20yrs of my life....

ALERT!! Another rant! - 

I hate my pram/pushchair :hissy: and mamas and papas for selling it to me :hissy: LO is not even here and I hate it already :grr: it was so expensive and its pooooo pooo cachooooo :dohh:


----------



## rubyrose

Jelr - its a good sign you feeling pressure uner the bump! Hopefully bubs i smoving down and is not back to back anymore!

Jai jai - sorry about your pram!! Saw your status update on FB to lol think mamas and paps have made an enemy of you!

Right none of this stuff is working to get baby out LOL but as everyone says, and they are right, baby will come when his ready I suppose but i am SO fed up it takes my mind off it lol!

Have tried

*pineapple
*curry
*sex
*nipple stimulation using breast bump

NOTHING.

Even tilted my hips up after sex to make sure the sperm "stays" LOL. Hubby asked what i was doing and explained it to him he said, "You only want me for my sperm!" :haha:


----------



## Pippin

*Vici* did you aught to phone the hospital hon just to make sure it's nothing more serious :hugs: I'm a bit worried about you. Don't get dehydrated as that'll make it worse. :hugs:

*Jai_Jai* send the pushchair back, you should be able to get a different one at least. Which one have you got?? I'm worried mine will be too big now but my Mum bought for me and I like it so will just have to see how I go with it.

*MA* I'm sure someone would have accepted you but I'll check, we all have access to accept you. I'll also add you as a friend if you fancy it :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> No probs :) I just got another picture message of MJ's gorgeous little man, he is sooooooo so so cute!!! :D

Can't wait to see him :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I bought the 8-1 ultima, well my Granny did - I mean its wonderful all singing all dancing but its soooo heavy and soooo bulky :cry: I dont think I can send it back now we have had it for a month!?! It is also unboxed etc etc I will just have to see how I go I have it now.......just wish I had not got so excited and bought it without trying it out a bit more but the deal (we saved £250) ended the day I was there so I just said YES!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ashnbump

Jai_Jai said:


> I bought the 8-1 ultima, well my Granny did - I mean its wonderful all singing all dancing but its soooo heavy and soooo bulky :cry: I dont think I can send it back now we have had it for a month!?! It is also unboxed etc etc I will just have to see how I go I have it now.......just wish I had not got so excited and bought it without trying it out a bit more but the deal (we saved £250) ended the day I was there so I just said YES!!!! :rofl:

aww hun, i feel for you! The pram is like the best thing as well! :(

we were going to go for the 8-in-1 ultima, but when we went to buy it, my OH said he wasn't keen on the prints they had at the time, and he picked the 'skate' in lime instead, have to be honest . . . im glad he was with me now, as i absolutely ADORE the skate!

you should be able to do an exchange hun, even if you have had it a month, its still new after all! and even if not and you have to keep it u'll love it once LO is here and using it, and if you reallllllly really cant bare it, sell it on ebay and use the cash for another lol! xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Ash - yeh I dont think they will take it without the packaging iykwim? I may ask.....but yeh I have already looked on ebay lol and they dont seem to be going.....guess cos u have to pick them up - it is lush; just think I might need to buy a RAV4 car and start working out at the gym too :haha: you know what I wont care to begin with anyway cos I will just be besotted with LO in it :dance: why won't s/he come and show me how cute s/he is gonna look in it to make me feel better :shrug:


----------



## rubyrose

My natwest account has been closed for over 2 weeks now and i still don't know why!! They did this last month and I found out it was because I missed a loan payment (the first in the two years I've had it and funnily enough, it was because of one of their ridiculous 38 quid charges that I missed it! :growlmad:) and now it's snowballed! So when i got paid last month paid all my bills and didn't touch the account as i knew a shit load of charges were gonna come out n the 18th of August. Logged onto my online banking last week, again, account dissapeared!! So i madly go and check everything (loan payments up to date, all bills paid etc) so I really haven't got a clue this time.

Last time i had to call them and it cost me a tenner cause it was an 0845 number and i was waiting for so long so ive refused to do it this time. Purely because I've changed my wages going into my Llyods account after this fiasco and cancelled all my DD's (so another reason why I'd NEVER have gone over GAH!) I also am not going down there, am 38 weeks pregnant and its a tube ride. If they want their "money" this time then they are gonna have to contact me, makes no difference to me now, I'm with another bank they have just peed me off big time!!

Anyway anyone have any success getting their bank charges back under the financial hardship rules? I know the banks dont have to give back charges yet till the court desicion but if you can prove financial hardship they have to give you a desicion now. Well i defintely am, huby lost his job a couple of mmonths into pregnancy so i pay for everything and im a full time student!

Anyone had any luck? xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: My brother had a very similar experience with Natwest (unfortunately my student account is with them O/D and everything and I am worried) he went to citizens advice but think he had to pay but not totally sure of the outcome etc.....sorry they're being nobs!! Hope you get it sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks hon  Well im gonna give it a go and push it to the financial ombudsman if that dont work hopefully they will know im serious! Wish this court thing would hurry up with their desicion!!


----------



## rosie9

I haven't been on in a while due to Internet trouble but just to update... My little girl was born 8/5 and it was the best day of my life!


----------



## Pippin

rubyrose I hate banks they used to do this to me all the time. I haven't tried to get the charges back but I think there are lots of websites to help you. Do a bit of searching. They are so unhelpful banks, complete arse holes if you ask me!!!!


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats rosie9!

And cheers pippin, I found a great article on moneysupermarket giving me templates on getting the charges back in accordance with the financial difficulty part! I wish we could just get paid in cash LOL i bloodhate banks! Natwest still havent written to me either to say why it closed so i havent the foggiest whats happened and im not budging paying their ridiculous phone number line eitherr!


----------



## elly75

RR, I hope things work out and congrats Rosie9!

Happy birthday to me
I want to see my baby
but he/she seems so comfy
so I probably won't see my baby. :sad2:


----------



## MollyApple

Hi girls, looks like another uneventful day for us. I thought I just might have had a little more nesting instinct today but it fizzled out after getting the washing on the line. So I spent the afternoon on the sunlounger (as I suspected I would).

I made my RLT into Iced Tea today and if you haven't tried it like that I really recommend it. I made a pot of RLT and left it to go cold, then put lots of ice, fresh mint and some lime cordial in a glass, add the RLT and voila! Delicious in this weather, will be drinking a lot more of it tomorrow :) I reckon making it with some pineapple juice added might be a winner too...

*Jai Jai* - W'ham is just up the road! I'm in Hurst at the moment then Binfield post birth. Used to live/work in Sonning before moving to London! And big sympathies with the pram, I'm beginning to think I made the same mistake with mine. Got all excited about the usefulness of the car-seat and carrycot fuctions and lost sight of the impracticality of it being so big and bulky. I can't fit it in the boot of my car so at moment its propped up behind drivers seat. Of course it can't stay there because I can't risk it toppling onto the car seat so now I'm wondering if I can get it in the boot by removing the parcel shelf but its all so much hassle! I managed to knock the capstone off the front gate trying to maneuver it through there when I first got it and gave myself a 6 inch bruise ricocheting into the opposite gatepost at the impact. Grr, why do we do this to ourselves! 

Why don't you give M&P a call and see what they can do? Maybe they PX it for a different model even if they won't let you have your money back?

*RubyRose* - good luck with the bank, I could do with them sending a bit of money back my way too!! Let us know how you get on, hope they don't drag their feet!


----------



## FairySam

Hi Girls!

Just popping in very swiftly firstly to say Hello and secondly to say - she's here! Amelia is here!

She was born on Wedesnday 12th August at 10.05am, weighing 7lb 7oz!

The labour was HORRENDOUS in more ways than one and I've posted a small thread with some of the details, but I'll do a proper birth story when I get chance!

However despite the circumstances of her birth my little girl is just aamzing! She is sooo gorgeous, I know everyone says that about their own baby but she really is too cute! I could eat her up!

Congrats to anyone who's popped whilst I've been away - I've not had chance to peruse the august mummies club to see who has but if anyone fancies doing me a quick PM update to catch me up I'd really appreciate it! I've missed BnB!!! :D

Here she is!



Sam x


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Pippin & Jelr* - Thanks a mill for the well wishes - means a lot as I'm getting a bit scared about the whole induction thing now!! Arrgggh, can't believe it's only tonight. I've been waiting so long I thought I'd be like, "hey, bring it on", but even though this isn't my first baby and I had to have waters broken & drip with my first baby (and that labour went fine btw)... I still feel a bit anxious about it all!

*elly75* - Happy birthday hun! Have a good one! xx

*rubyrose* - I've tried everything too hun... and nothing works! Hence the induction tonight. Hopefully your LO will come on time for ya!

*Vici* - Hope you are feeling a lot better today! It's horrible.. they never tell you that morning sickness can come back with a vengance at the end of pregnancy :(

*JaiJai* - Aww that sucks about your pram! Hopefully if ya can't change it, ya can learn to love it?? hehe.. failing that, give your OH a convincing arguement that it's not comfy enough for baby or something :rofl: and you "must" get a new one as that's what's best for baba! lol

CONGRATULATIONS to *MJ, Rosie9 & Fairysam*! Great news from all of you!!!! And _*Fairysam*_, your little princess is beautiful... you must be so proud. Sorry the birth was difficult but I'm sure she was worth every minute of pain in the end.. xxx

Well, gotta go. LOADZ to do today.. yikes! Checking into hosp at 5.30 and can't believe I'll have my baba tomorrow!! :yipee:

Best of luck to you all and hopefully there'll be lots of new arrivals next time I get to log on :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: FairySam she is gorgeous!!

Thanks Molly and Caroline :hugs: I might give them a call - I had more of a play last night and its better than I thought and you know I doubt I will be driving much -- just walk alot as I wanna burn off baby fat :D so we'll see how I go!!

Molly - oooh Hurst lovely :D you been going to Dinton Pastures?? Those walks would make baby come - I miss walking my dogs there!! At least your staying in nice areas! Take it your having bubs at Royal berks then :D defo less busy than London hey?

Well as for me:

:wohoo::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::wohoo:

*THEY AGREEEEEED!!!! To the sweep!!!!*

:wohoo::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::wohoo:​
Lets hope it works :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

Just seen the new arrivals list :shock: gosh soooo many!!! :wohoo: congrats everyone!!

Oh some of you in here were peircing the evening primrose capsules and putting them up your lady bits.....well I thought I would give that a go last night - not sure if the capsule fell out when had a wee or disolved but i cant find it!?! HELP :rofl:

Just I am having a sweep tomo and I do not want them to find a capsule up there iykwim?


----------



## Hannah

Jai_Jai - I hope you can sort something out with your pram! 

And congratulations on your sweep :thumbup:, fingers crossed for you! Don't have any advise about the EPO capsule but maybe it has dissolved?? :wacko:

Rosie_9 - congrats on the birth of your LO!! :happydance:

rubyrose - I hope you get some results with the bank. They are a waste of space :growlmad:

elly75 - I know the feeling, fingers crossed your LO decides to come out soon. 

MollyApple, great idea with the iced tea, I already have it cold as it gives me heartburn if I drink it hot but I will try with your added extras!

FairySam - congratulations on the birth of your LO! :happydance: She is adorable and sorry that your labour was not the best of times for you.


----------



## MollyApple

*Jai-Jai* - congrats on getting the sweep! Fingers crossed it will work. I was frogmarched round those fields last weekend when we thought I was in labour!! I've been going round them again in the hope that the rough ground might help shake things up!! I am indeed at RBH and I do love it there, its a 1000 times more efficient and friendlier than my London hospital and I feel in safe hands! Lucky that! ;)

*xxCarolinexx* - again all the very best of luck and cuddles to the imminent arrival!

*Hannah *- any news after your sweep?

I had my last antenatal appt this morning, lovely locum doctor. Had my sweep but I am thinking that its unlikely to work and my body doesn't like me much - not dilated or effacing, which suggests the midwives were right when they said my labour stopped because the contractions weren't achieving anything! Head is fully engaged though - I joked I knew that because everytime it turns I can feel it scrape across my cervix!!

I've been paying really close attention to kick-counting the last couple of days, LO used to score 10 in a couple of hours now we seem to be getting close to the 12 and then I have to wake him/her up with a drink and a sweetie. Dr had trouble getting a decent heartbeat on the doppler, I'm hoping its just duff surgery equipment - last Dr I saw there couldn't find the heartbeat at all for a couple of mins and even she started panicking - turned out Mango was playing hide-and-seek in my pelvis! Anyway, this Dr eventally got a fhr that was "sufficient" but told me that if I have any worries at all about the baby's movements to see them or the hospital and not to think I'm being a nuisance. Which probably means at least one hospital visit this week because my friend is just dying for another drama to get into a flap about. My bp continues to go up every week I stay here... My induction date is 25/08, I hope things happen before then 'cause I really want a little lion cub!

For anyone yet to have their sweep and worrying about it being painful, mine wasn't at all. There was a heavy pressure that felt like I had a very full bladder being pressed upon (so nothing new there!). I had a tummyache for about half an hr afterwards but I also had tummyache in the night so I am not sure that was because of the sweep. I did feel better after going to the loo.

Anyone heard from Aunty E recently? She had that awful weekend coming, hoping she might have been able to avoid it by going into labour!

:dust: :dust: *TO ALL* :dust: :dust:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi Girls :wave:

It's a *BOY*!!!

So sorry for not getting on before now and updating you all, but my little Peanut arrived safely on 9th August, weighing 6lb 15oz and measuring 48cm.

So welcome to the world *George*!

I've updated my journal with more details on the birth etc, like Sam has just said about hers (CONGRATS HONEY!!) the birth was horrific, but the end result just perfect :cloud9:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/80733-zoe-s-bunny-oven-173.html#post2838005

Not sure how much time I'll get on BnB for now... its took me a week to get on here!! So Good luck to all you girls still waiting, and congratulations to all of you who's little ones are now here :cloud9:

Thanks for all the lovely messages :hugs: xxx


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you're all OK in this quiet little corner :D

I'm feeling a wee bit better today, not been sick so far so thats good. Had my MW app postponed as she's had to go to a homebirth and the other lady i'd see is the 2nd MW :) How exciting for someone :happydance: She's gonna call me later and try and pop in :) 

Jai_jai - thats fab news about your sweep, really hope it works for you. Not sure about the capsule tho. I;m thinking they are supposed to dissolve :wacko:

jelr - great to hear you're OK hun, i've had that pressure under my bump too and was told it was a good thing so heres hoping :D

Pippin - thanks for your concern hun, i'm doing OK today although i have to say if i'd have been like yesterday i'd have been on the phone to them first thing :)

RR - sorry to hear about your bank troubles :( Its weird how they work as I had no end of probs with Barclays and HSBC but Natwest have always been fab! Hope you get it sorted soon xx

Rosie9 - congrats hun :D

Elly - happy birthday hun :happydance::happydance:

Caroline - good luck hun, hope all goes well for you xx

Mollyapple - good news on your last app but :( for thinking the sweep won't work. I know a week prob seems like an age away but you could easily go on your own before then :D


----------



## Vici

Zoe - he's gorgeous hun, many congrats :D


----------



## MollyApple

Thanks Vici :) Glad to hear you are feeling better today!

My pal just cheered me up with her birth story. She went in to be induced and was not dilated, induction didn't work so they started prepping her for c/s and just before they gave her the anaesthesia she started contracting rapidly - her little girl arrived naturally, on g&a alone, 2 hours later in the op theatre! I'm hoping not to leave it til quite so last minute!


----------



## Hannah

Vici - glad you are feeling a bit better!

Molly Apple - No news from the sweep but tbh, it was probably a bit of wishful thinking, I did have it on my due date. I have another one booked for thursday when I will be 40+5. Unfortunately I don't have any symptoms what so ever, no BH (never had them) no pains, no loss of plug, nothing! I have my fingers crossed for thursday and just wishing that something happens naturally!

Good news that you had a sweep and you never know, just having one could be enough to get things moving for you, will keep my fingers crossed anyway.x


----------



## rubyrose

Elly - hope that baby comes soon, i dread looking at my ticker and seeing it overdue. :cry:

Mollyapple - thanks a lot hon, will let you know of any success! :thumbup:
PS - you never know about the sweep, it might of done something, hope it has! 

Fairysam - congrats she is absolutely beautiful! Could eat her all up myself! :baby:

Caroline - You must be so excited tonight or tomorrow latest you will have bubs in your arms!! So jealous! Hope all goes well for you xx

Jai jai - so hope the sweep works for you so the SPD nghtmare ends for you :hugs: I reckon the capsule might of dissolved up there LOL but if the mw finds it Im sure she'll understand! 

Hannah - thanks for the message, am hoping i get some results, reckon they owe me well over 1000 in charges! :dohh:

Zoebunny - congrats and off to read your birth story now! 

Vici - glad your feeling OK today! :hugs: Yeah everyone seems to have diff experiences with banks! Llyods are the one that dont cause trouble for me but then some people say they are pants for them lol!

Me I am fine. I had a bit of a cry yesterday because I'd had enough. It was a build up of a lot of silly things like I'd been having them shooting pains in hips all day and was trying to clean the kitchen but found it so hard and restricting and i was just like:cry: i am ready for this to be over!! I feel so guilty getting upset though as i know so many woman try so hard for babies and i do appreciate it i'd just really had it yesterday.

MW appt on friday, i hope to god i either dont make it or its the last!!


----------



## ShadowRat

lol awww JaiJai you're too cute honey: The capsule disolves really quickly, it will have been absorbed by your lady bits hehehe... If you just put one on your tongue for a bit you'll feel it starting to disolve with the moisture... Noone will be finding a capsule up there so don't worry hun!! :hugs: Hope the sweep works for you!!

xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Sam, Amelia is beautiful hun sorry you had such a bad time xxx

Zoe, little george is gorgeous too and really sorry that you had a bad time also i think it kind of makes you appreciate the little cherubs all the more for having worked hard to get them IYKWIM!!

Jai jai im so happy you get to have that sweep hun fingers crossed that something happens for you!! Let me know if something does so that i dont bombard you with texts on wednesday hehe!!

Vici glad you are feeling better! x

I know that there are a good few of you that i have forgotton to repkly too but i am thinking of you ALL and keeping up to date so :hugs: all round especially if ive missed any births which im sure i have sorry xx

AFM my brain is fried i cant wait for this pregnancy to be over but at the same time im dreading it i dont want my little baby to have to go through any of her surgeries i really wish i could do this for her :cry: 
Im also dreading being on my own in bristol i dont know anyone there and i really need adult convo or i go slightly insane!! I dont know how im going to get on bnb up there as i dont have a laptop!! 
I will be updating facebook though from my phone so if anyone wants to add me im Samantha Aquilina just add your bnb name so i know who you are! lol! xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks everyone :D I reeeally hope it works!!

Molly - think positively it might work :D

Vici - so lad your feeling better :hugs:

Hope Aunty E is ok.....maybe she has popped - does she have a txt buddy?

Shadow - Thanks hun :hugs: I thought I read someone had to fish it out lol thats why I thought it may not have disolved - glad mw wont be finding anything :haha:

Ruby - hope u get those charges back soon :grr: bloody banks!! Do not feel bad about getting upset we all do...I think it is normal and yes lots of us go through things and try hard etc to get preg but even those who have been trying for 7 yrs and have had m/c's still feel this way at the end so trust me nothing to feel bad about!! :hugs:

Hannah - good luck with your sweep too hun :hugs: maybe we will both be popping at the same time?

Sam - your going in on wed aren't you?? I will be letting you know anyway and Vici if anythng happens......shame I am not so preg I would pop down see you at bristol as its only 1hr max from where I live :hugs: if I do have bubs this week and your up this way for a long time (do you know how long yet?) then I will pop up and see you ok? Do not worry about texting me though - I will prob still be preg and if not then I may get internet at hospital they have it there :) so if I can I will update for you!! :hugs:

Well I have been pretty crampy today and have LOADS of these needle pains in my cervix......like someone is poking something there!?! anyone had this!?! had quite a few BH too.......not getting excited!!!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Thanks Jen hun it wolud be nice to actually meet you!! I will be there for a good few weeks because of her surgeries - at least 8 so you never know x x x


----------



## Shiv

Hi Girls,
Zoe and Sam - your LO's are gorgeous. Sorry you had a hard time but I bet they are worth it x

Jai Jai - glad you get your sweep - let us know how it goes, fx for action!

Vici - so glad you are feeling better hon

RR - Banks grrrrrrrrrrrr - I swear they are just money grabbing bast*rds. Good luck getting your money back

Molly - your friend sounds like a nightmare! But am glad that you get to go to a hospital that you feel safe and comfortabe at.

Sam-Star - i will be thinking of you and little Elinor on wednesday - stay strong honey x

Shadow - how is that gorgeous little man of yours today?

Caroline - good luck - not long now!!

Sorry to anyone I have missed, much love to you all x

As for me - I has a nice day yesterday - we got a picinc together and went to the local park and watched the cricket. Today I feel quite perky even though I haev been to Tesco which usually wipes me out. Still no sign sof baby - i am trying my very hardest to not get frustrated until at least my due date (still 9 days to go) as I am sure I am going to be the last August Mummy to pop!!


----------



## Pippin

Goodness so much to catch up on and I'm so uncomfortable today but happy so that's the main thing.

Anyone else feel like the baby has put on another 2 lbs this week??? There is so little room in there now his bottom is permanantly stuck our in front. Very comical.

So very quickly.......

*Sam_Star* have added you on FB hon and massive massive hugs for Wednesday. I know in my heart it'll all be okay for you and her. Lots of :dust: to make you both recover quickly.

*Jai_Jai* so glad your getting your sweep :rofl: hahaha re EPO though :rofl: braver lady than I! I have that sharp pain too but it goes. I haven't had any more promising BH after Sat :cry: when I got all excited but here's hoping my pineapple cores will work sooner rather than later.

*Vici* great to hear your feeling better. Keep an eye on things though won't you. xxxx

*RR* go kick some Natwest butt with those letters. My friend did something similar but not sure of the outcome I'll see what he says when he gets back from hols.

*Shiv* I'm with you on trying not to get stressed ver waiting, what will be will be so good PMA you have there. I'm convinced it's going to be me last so we're there together. They probably won't induce me till 10 either as theoretically I have no reason too, unless aching lady bits will convince them :rofl: Glad you had a nice picnic.

*Caroline* once again good luck :hugs:

*FairySam* once again SHE'S ADORABLE :hugs:

I know I have missed people out so I'm sorry, pudding brain in action and I can't sit at this table any longer...... :hug: to you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

ah well then Sam hun looks like we will be meeting after all :D I can take you for lunch - help you get some adult time; i know you will be exhausted.....but it will be worth it hun she will be totally fine babe i just know it!!!

Shiv - glad you had a lovely weekend - the picnic sounds lush :D

Pips - was wondering where u were thought u might be poppin as we spk :D hope u feel better hun xx


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls! I'm on now trying to update the list but there are too many new arrivals that I can't add it all to the thread title. I hope no one is too upset that I can't put their names in the title. I started out with them but than I ran out of room. :rofl: 

It will be slow going but I'll try my best to catch it all up before Emma wakes up. Although it's time to feed her now so I may take a break and return again to work on it some more. Lots of us have popped I'm so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## TheNewWife

Welcome back, cleckner!! :hug:


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks hun! :hugs: I'm still sore but missed BnB too much. :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: Cleckner!!

How are you feeling? Enjoying Motherhood? Thanks for updating the list hun, must be hard for you espesh at the moment its such a big job you have done very well :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

I wish my LO had the impatience of his daddy! I'm tired of men who don't understand that you can't move as fast as you used to due to swollen feet and limited mobility. 

I had to tell my DH that either he gets help or he looses me. I'm not going to be his doormat because he doesn't sleep well. He is perfect around others but at home he treats me like shit and I'm not dealing with him and a newborn too. I'm not even taking his calls now. I had a bad weekend, have decided not to go to my cousin's funeral because of the way I have been feeling and he has the nerve to do this shit to me. I'm tired of him indicating that I'm lazy. He told me this morning if I did things my way, things never would get done and I'm sorry, to me that is calling me lazy!!! I'm sorry I want the laundry done correctly or the dishwasher unloaded COMPLETELY instead of mixing dirty and clean dishes!!!! I'm sorry DAMMIT!!!!!! 

I'm sorry. Please forgive me. I just needed to get it out and you ladies have been so supportive. Such a wonderful group.


----------



## overcomer79

ummm I think my ticker is wrong? Opinions?


----------



## smith87999

Samstar... I will be thinking and praying for you on Wednesday... stay stong and know that we are all thinking of you and Elinor...

Congrats to everyone who has just popped and those of you who are nearing the end...

Gage is perfect... only cries when he is hungry or wants to be held... smart little bugger already...:rofl:

I can't believe he is already 4 weeks old today... time seriously flies by...:shock:

2 of my 3 older boys have some virus with a fever and blisters in their mouths... so they have been crying a lot and having a hard time eating or drinking... It breaks my heart to tell the 2 yr old and the 4 yr old that they can't touch Gage when all they want to do is kiss his little head and rub his little hands...:cry:... but I surely don't want him to get what they have... so a bit of an challenge at our house right now...

Hope you all have a good weekend...


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: oh Overcomer that is not good at all :hugs: I think you are doing the right thing though hunny!!
What do you mean you think your ticker is wrong?

oh no Laura that does not soound good at all :( hope Gage does not catch anything hunny :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

It says I'm 38 wks 3 days? I'm due the 24th which I think is next monday? My days are starting to run together so I might be wrong.


----------



## Mary Jo

:D Hey ladies, I am back from hospital with my wee boy! (updated in Shadow's thread, birth story & pics to come!)

Congratulations to all the August Mummies who also gave birth over the weekend or have just announced it... :happydance:

So... my son's details: Adam Elliott due August 11th, born August 15th at 12.49pm, weighing 8lb 1oz :) He's a little treasure, golden brown hair, big dark eyes and the image of Daddy. I am completely in love. Labour wasn't a walk in the park but neither was it horrendous and thanks to the epidural the actual birth (natural and unassisted) and the 5 or so hours leading up to it were pretty calm and, 2nd degree tear notwithstanding, trauma free. (The hours before were weird, then trippy then effing painful). I was knackered by the end; at one point I didn't think I had the strength to push him out myself but I did (never would attempt it without major pain relief though, unless I was having a super quick labour and while mine was not prolonged it wasn't THAT quick). the midwives who attended me once I had the epi and was in the delivery suite were wonderful. anyway, I'll write it properly later (AE is sucking my boob right now, it's his new skill and he wants to play ALL THE TIME).

:D so nice to be back! and hoping the rest of you deliver soon, I was going out of my head the last couple of weeks, it was a miserable time in some ways, but it's worth it in the end. and things can change very quickly - I had no signs other than some bloody show till Friday, then boom, waters broke and slightly more than 24 hours on, out he popped :happydance:

the days before I had sex each day (not on the Friday), ate a pureed pineapple on Tuesday, RLT tablets till they were coming out of my ears, EPO capsules orally the last 2-3 weeks, and curry/spicy food the last 4 nights, with a vindaloo the night before... I don't know what worked, nothing screams out as being IT, but it was all worth trying.


----------



## Jai_Jai

OC - yeh it should say 1wk to go and be on 39 weeks!! as I am due day after you and mine is ok!?! bizarre - trying to make you think you got longer (keep a note of the date it thinks as this could be a sign :haha:)

MJ - love it :D glad it was not horrendous!! :hugs: and thanks for sharing what you did :D I bet it was the sex!!

Why does my OH have to make me feel bad about money? It is not like I like being without money myself....its always he bought this and u bought that its never us!! well I am fed up of it :cry: i was earning nearly £10k more than him before I started my training to be a teacher and I hate the fact he patronises me now!! I feel like going out to work and leaving him holding the baby - sorry for moaning but he does my head in and it makes me cry big time now with all these hormones flying about :cry:


----------



## Aunty E

Hi ladies - I sense some frustration from those of us who are still waiting to meet our babies :( I'm totally with you on that point. Weekend wasn't so bad, managed to persuade them not to stay on Saturday as well (especially after they announced that they had invited someone to my house on Sunday), but had huge row with OH so still a bit bleurgh. 

No sign of Imogen, no more contractions, nothing.


----------



## overcomer79

jai_jai, I am sorry OH is being such a pain. I feel you on that! Why can't men learn to leave us alone at this stage. My feet are so swollen and painful that I can't even wear socks but yet I'm supposed to move at the speed which I used to??? Sad to say but it makes me look forward to being in the hospital because I can get him kicked out for being a jackass and stressing me out! 

Aunty E, it seems like a long time. How are you other than frustrated hun?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks OC - yeh they're pretty insensitive at times - he normally so lovely at the moment so i shouldnt complain but I just hate the them/us routine shit!!

Aunty E - thought you may of had Imogen, glad you managed to persuade otherwise!! Have you and OH sorted things? :hugs: and :grr: for silly OH's


----------



## Kimberly28

Aunty E said:


> Hi ladies - I sense some frustration from those of us who are still waiting to meet our babies :( I'm totally with you on that point. Weekend wasn't so bad, managed to persuade them not to stay on Saturday as well (especially after they announced that they had invited someone to my house on Sunday), but had huge row with OH so still a bit bleurgh.
> 
> No sign of Imogen, no more contractions, nothing.

I am totally frustrated and in a hurry for this baby to be born! I too keep getting bouts of contractions that will seem like they may get somewhere for about 2-3 hrs only to quiet down and go away again. :dohh: It's so hard to not get my hopes up! :blush: So I know how you feel. Hubby and I are dying to meet our baby. I'm honestly not sure who is more excited about it, him or I. :haha: Anyhoo, I hope he comes very soon for you! Hang in there our wait is almost over. :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> :hi: Cleckner!!
> 
> How are you feeling? Enjoying Motherhood? Thanks for updating the list hun, must be hard for you espesh at the moment its such a big job you have done very well :hugs:

Hey hun! I'm feeling much better than days ago but still have a while till I'm 100% I think. Every time I feel the pain I just have to look at Emma and remind myself how worth it it is. It's amazing how quickly you fall in love with these little monsters. Even her cry is beautiful. :cloud9: 

To all of you still waiting. Try not to get too broody. It will all come so fast that you won't know what hit you. Enjoy the last days/weeks and get as much sleep as you possibly can. hehe. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer- sorry your having such a bad time with your DH again. Ugh! I'd kick his ass for you but I'm just a few hours too far away. :haha:


----------



## Shiv

OC and Jai Jai - give your OH's a telling off from me - they should be cherishing you right now and not hassling or upsetting you in anyway!

Cleckner - glad you are feeling a little brighter - hope you have avery speedy recovery

For those of you that are having a tough time with your OH's i'm sorry but mine did something so sweet and thoughtful last night that I just had to share...............

Well we both headed upto bed and he went into the bathroom first to brush his teeth etc while I got my PJ's on. Then I heard him go downstairs again and into the downstairs toilet. He needed a poo and didn't want to stink out the bathroom before i had to go in so he used the other toilet!!!! Now this might not seem like much but at the time I seriously thought he was the most thoughtful man alive :cloud9: :haha:


----------



## Mary Jo

to those of you who are frustrated, I totally hear you - AE was born at 40+4 and for the last 2 weeks every time I hard someone was in labour or had had theirs, especially if they were due after me, I felt downright depressed and sure it'd never happen. In the end, it was pretty sudden. ok, not an "I gave birth in the supermarket carpark" type of sudden, but from barely any signs, like, no contractions worthy of the name, and only a bit of plug (which I kept being reminded could go weeks before birth so not terribly meaningful on all occasions) all of a sudden, as I ate my breakfast, thinking it was going to be another day of frustrating nothingness, there was this little gush and that was basically the start. these babies are nothing if not unpredictable and on their own timetable. I was convinced I was going to go to 40+10 - shows how much I know.

I think hitting 40 weeks and nothing was the worst. seeing the day I had been thinking about all these months go by with no baby in my arms was hard... I wish I had never been told 37 weeks was classed as term because I expected things might happen at any time and when they don't it's miserable, at the time when you are at THE most uncomfortable anyway.

:hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

MJ - I totallyhear you on the 37 weeks thing - I have had it in my head that I was due then so its been driving me nuts!!!

I have been having contractions for the past couple hrs every 20mins.....and norm my BH are not so strong as this and they hurt a teeny bit....more uncomfy than hurt!? I am nervous now as I do not feel ready our hard disk crashed so all music was wiped and I have nothing on my ipod so getting worried about that :(


----------



## augustbaby09

Hitting 41 weeks is depressing ladies lol :( Im 41+2 and hope a sweep may work tomorrow.... do you think there is a chance with me being 10 days overdue tomorrow that just maybe it could get me somewhere - Im dreading turing up Saturday night to hospital with my bags - to then know ive got to sit there for hours in pain on my own because birthing partners cant be there until im officially in the delivery room :( 



Congrats to all those who had their Lo's over the weekend xx


----------



## jelr

Jai Jai: Sorry to hear you hate your pram - Will they let you exchange it?? It might just seem heavy at the moment as you are so sore, mine is the skate but it is heavy too, I think all the all in ones are. Best of luck with the sweep.

Rubyrose: LMAO at hubbie saying that you only want him for his sperm - I'm sure he enjoyed donating it. Yeah really hoping LO has changed position. Hope you get the bank sorted, that is terrible that they are messing you around.

rosie9: Congrats on the birth of your LO.

Elly75: Happy birthday fo yesterday - Hope you had a nice day.

MollyApple: Glad your sweep went well and hope it does something now.

FairySam: Congratulations, Amelia is so gorgeous - will have a look at your other post now in a min.

Caroline: It is only natural to feel nervous, but you will be grand honey. Best of luck again.

ZoeBunny: George is so gorgeous, will have a look at your birth story soon.

Vici: Glad your feeling a bit better today honey, I was worried.

Hannah: Fingers crossed the second sweep makes a difference.

Samstar: Best of luck on Wednesday - will add you to facebook and hopefully will hear all your news then. Hope it all goes well.

Shiv: Glad you had a nice day yesterday, I'm like you and trying not to get annoyed - I'm due Friday and am telling myself I wont have my baby for another 2 weeks so hopefully I wont get annoyed on Friday either.

Pippin: Sorry to hear your so uncomfortable today, hope it settles down.

Cleckner: Dont you worry about updating - you need to mind yourself at the moment and sure it can be updated when you get a chance. Hope your not as sore now honey.

Overcomer: Sorry to hear your having a hard time with DH - hopefully your ultimatium (sp?) will have some impact on him as you have enough to deal with.

Smith: I'm delighted to hear Gage is so well behaved and sorry to hear that the others have a virus, it sounds horrible, hope it clears up soon.

MJ: Glad to see you back honey, cant wait to read birth story and see pics.

AuntyE: I also thought you had had LO and hope you have sorted things with OH.

Kimberly: Hope you wont be frustrated for too much longer. My DH is the same he is so excited he is going to burst.

Augustbaby: Hope the sweep works for you tomorrow.

Well no news from me again, went with my sister to her hospital appointment about her low pulse and we just browsed around town after mind you, we had to go up a hill and she had to put her hand on my back to help push me up :rofl: - Back in the hospital tomorrow so am looking forward to that, I never though I would see the day where I would look forward to hospital appointments but that is all I have done all trough this pregnancy, Its like each one is a new milestone.

Anybody worried about post natal depression - I went to a fortune teller yesterday at the field day and I normally dont go for much of that but a friend of mine had been to see her and said she was spot on. anyway I did go and she was spot on for nearly everything and mentioned stuff about my family that she couldn't have guessed - she also told me that my baby would be born healthy and that DH and I would have loads of luck in our house and that we wouldn't be stuck for money and would both live long lives and see our children grow up - so all my fears were put at rest, but she did say I would be overdue and to take pain medication as it would make things easier for me - but I dont really mind that. The one thing that she did say and is worrying me silly so much that I have been in bad form since and am sorry that I went now is that I would suffer from depression after the birth and not to take medication for it but to get out of the house, which is something I would have worried about already as I have sufferered from extreme pmt over the years so much so that the doc had me on anti depressants before realising that it was hormone related, I also was all over the place at the start of the pregnancy. I also get extreme cabin fever when I'm stuck in the house for a few days and constantly need social contact - I'm am one of these wierd people who likes going out to work and am always on the go. I think it is because I got very depressed and withdrawn when I had to give up work for a few years due to my arthritis and I never want to go back there, I dont know how DH tollerated me as I didn't even talk to him as I felt I had nothing to say, thank god he encouraged me to do some courses at the time and this is where I went back to college and got my teaching diploma and computer qualifications and I have never looked back. 

I am now terrified though that being off work for the 6 months maternity and maybe being stuck in doors during the winter that I will get depressed and suffer with Post Natal Depression and that my LO will suffer cause he / she has a depressed mommy. Aghhh wish I hadnt gone to the silly woman - the funny thing is she told me that I deal really well with the big things and worry over silly things and that I need to relax and not worry about the silly things - but all she has done is worry me over this.

Sorry Rant Over


----------



## cleckner04

Girls, I'm sorry if this makes you broody but I just had to show this picture. :cloud9: But now I'm off to wake her and feed her. Labour dust to everyone!! 

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/Smiling.jpg

EDIT: Sorry it's so huge! Ooopss!!


----------



## jelr

Ah Cleckner look at that cute little smile she is only gorgeous. Xx


----------



## Pippin

Cleckner how dare you :haha: that is just too cute for words, the best picture yet I feel. How happy is she!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MollyApple

*Cleckner* - that picture is too cute!! Awwwwww.... I want one!!

*OC and Jai_Jai* :hugs: :hugs: Hope you sort things out with DH/OH, you really don't need it at this time, I guess even daddy's are feeling the wait?! I find I have to make a few threats to keep OH in check sometimes, once I even went as far as refusing to put his name on the BC (a total bluff), he sat up and listened after that. :winkwink:

*Jai_Jai *- I went to bed feeling twingy last night and really hoping that I would not make it to my GP appt today, I'm hoping the same thing for you now. Keeping all crossed that those contractions get closer and stronger! 

I'm off to the pub for some more Pineapple Juice and to distract myself. Everytime I go I muse how they have the most hideous carpet, and it wouldn't do it any harm if my waters gushed over it!! Bet I'd get a free meal too :thumbup:

To those off to bed anon, sweet dreams! See you on the morrow (or not hopes may be!) :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Molly enjoy the pub - nighty night everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Vici

Will catch up with you ladies later, gotta take my car for the MOT retest :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hi: Morning!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Hi ladies, thanks for the good wishes - OH and I have agreed to disagree on the point in question I think. Either way, he's being less of a git. Had a friend over for dinner last night which always helps and made another romper, which is cute as the dickens, so I guess I just need to keep busy to cheer up. The old carpal tunnel is pretty sucky at the moment, but nothing like SPD or anythng like that, so I'm pretty grateful that I'm pretty healthy. Bump is more achey these days, don't know about anyone else, but obviously I'm feeling unwieldy and uncomfortable. I do feel like it's never going to happen now. :( Don't worry though, my birth partner is a BnB member, so if anything does happen, she'll update for me ;)


----------



## jelr

Morning all.

Well I am just back from the hospital - was in for 9 and was seen pretty quick so that was good as the last day I was there until lunch time. 

Unfortunately I was right and LO is back to back arrghh, but sure what can I do, I also have keytones in my urine so they reckon I am a little dehydrated so I need to drink more and I am back next week and they will give me a date for induction if LO hasn't arrived yet, doc reckons he or she probably wont have because of the back to back, but that they probably wont let me go the full two weeks over as my arthritis is playing up so much.

Hope you all have a lovely day. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## MollyApple

Good morning!! Today I am feeling :wohoo:

I have no urges to go clean the kitchen or anything but I do seem to have loads of energy - oh dare I hope?! Off for a towpath walk followed by lunch with OH then have meeting up with an ex for coffee, he wants to lament how awful his life is and where did it all go wrong and even that isn't bringing my mood down today, something must be in my waters lol!!

I still can't get used to the surreal feeling of waking up and being disappointed that I am _not_ in labour! I never imagined being keen to actually go through all that draining pain!! What is wrong with us? Haha!

*Jai_Jai* (and maybe *Pippin* too?) - Good luck with your sweeps, hope they get things going pretty quick!

*Jelr* - does your LO move positions a lot? I gave up on OFP because mine is such a minx and doesn't stay in one place for more than a day. MW says s/he prob knows the right position and will be in it in time for the main deal. I did read that in OP baby is not putting enough pressure on cervix to help release those labour hormones hence the chance of going well overdue. Fingers crossed for a bit of a headspin :headspin: and something happening soon!

:hugs: and :dust: to all! :wohoo:


----------



## jelr

Molly Apple: No I'm afraid LO doesn't move position a lot, was right way around from about 32 weeks and then moved around two weeks ago, I had kinda guessed it myself as I used to always feel the bum moving out front but now I can feel little legs out front. FX though he or she will u turn at the last minute.


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh Molly sounds like a lovely day and maybe these are positive vibes from baby getting you ready for the big L :dance:

fingers crossed it works today - I am excited and nervous!! my BH lasted 3hrs every 20mins last night and had period cramps throughout night so hoping things are on way anyway......

Jelr - ALL FOURS :D


----------



## jelr

Jai Jai: Really hope things are moving along and you still have to get your sweep dont you, so that hopefully will get things moving even more.

Have tried the all fours all week but no move and knees wont take anymore - they were bad already but now keep going from under me so I daren't try all fours again. Ah fingers crossed baby will move on its own. 

Best of luck with the sweep. Xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh yes :blush: sorry I forgot about your knees :( oh well I guess what will be will be hun, it will all be worth it in the end, my friend gave birth to a back to back baby the 2nd time and she said it was a different pain not necessarily worse but just all in her back rather than down and forwards!? so I would not worry too much hun :hugs:

Yeh Sweep in 2 and a half hrs :yipee: soooo hope it works (little nervous now though eeeeeeek)


----------



## Hannah

Cleckner - Emma is beautiful! You must be over the moon with her and fingers crossed you start to feel better soon!

Jai_Jai - Fingers crossed for your sweep today, with your other pains, I really hope this will get things moving for you, however if you do give birth before me I will be very jealous!! :winkwink:

Jelr - My LO was back to bcak at 38 weeks and I just did some bouncing on my ball and she has now turned - will your knees let you do that? 

Molly Apple - I hope you have a great day!

Sorry to hear that some peoples OH's are being pains, I would say that mine is but I actually think it is me, being a cow to him, he does have the patience of a saint at the moment. :blush:

Well last night I got woken up to some crampy style pains in my back and bump, I just went back to sleep but they are still happening every 10-20 minutes even now. I am trying so hard not to get excited in case it is nothing but please can everyone send me some labour dust!! :dust:


----------



## augustbaby09

I got a sweep today and im hoping im slightly dilated - i really hope at flipping 40+10 - but thing is how many fingers does she insert...or try to lol..and how long is she sweeping for? Im getting bit nervous but i think id be silly to refuse just because im nervous - its my last chance to see if it happens before im induced. x


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooooooh Hannah sending you truck loads of labour :dust: hope this is it for you :kiss:


----------



## Jai_Jai

august I am the same - shame we cant go together :rofl:


----------



## Hannah

Jai_Jai - Thank you! 

Augustbaby - TMI but mine said she just tries one finger :blush: and that you only need to be about one cm to get a sweep done so fingers crossed for you!! :thumbup:

Don't be nervous, it wasn't the nicest thing in the world but it certainly wasn't the worst, no worse than a smear test really, and only took a couple of mins (if that) probably seemed longer cos of where they are!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hannah said:


> probably seemed longer cos of where they are!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## augustbaby09

Jai Jai - Good luck mine is in an hour. 

Hannah - Thank you - Ah right I was thinking maybe she would put 4 or lol or something which was making me feel bit funny. Oh well ive had a few uncomfortable examinations with doctors etc before (not in pregnancy though) so hopefully wont feel too different to that. xx


----------



## rubyrose

Mollyapple - ohh urges to clean! Hopefully baby is on its way! 

Jai Jai - good luck with the sweep, wish I could have one on friday when i see mw but ill only be 38 + 6 so i doubt if i even break down and cry she'll give me it LOL

Hannah - sending lots of labour dust to you, hope baby is coming!

augustbaby09 - hope your sweep today goes ok, a little bit of discomfort wont hurt too much and be positive and think it might work! My hosp wont let me get to ten days, well they do, bang on, so I'd have to be induced at your stage which scares me as baby is not giving me any good signals!


Absolutely nothing for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Apart from not helpful elbows sticking out the bottom of my bump had nothing. I keep getting cramps and get hopeful then its usually a cramp meaning i need a poo *sorry tmi LOL* cause then i go loo and have a number 2 and it goes. :cry: I go twice a day now but its nothing like a clearout poos like diarheoa so thats nothing. Also had a long walk yesterday which did naff all apart from make him move down and me feel like i was gonna wet myself! :growlmad:

Please send me labour dust!! :flower:


----------



## Jai_Jai

labour :dust: for everyone now!!!


----------



## xarxa

Embla was born on saturday 1022am. Weighing 3724g and measuring 51 cm.

I'm exhausted, but happy. 


PS: I wan't to thank whoever tipped me with using olive oil the last 4 weeks. I only had a minor tear.
another PS: My midwife told me that i probably should have been induced atleast a week earlier. My body was worn out of all the "false" contractions and made my delivery harder then it could have been.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 076.jpg
File size: 90 KB
Views: 8


----------



## m_t_rose

xarxa- She is beautiful!! That great that you only gad a small tear. I hope I don't tear very much either.


----------



## Hannah

congratulations!! Absolutely beautiful!! Just chaqnged the weight to lbs and ozs and that is 8lb2, lovely weight!!

I am glad you are well and that you had an ok delivery, although exhusting!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Xarxa - Embla is absolutely beautiful hunny congratulations :yipee: such a little stunner already :dance: 

Right off for my sweep byeeee


----------



## m_t_rose

Good Luck!!! I hope it gets things moving!


----------



## Pippin

*yay congratulations xarxa- Fabulous picture congrats. *


----------



## Pippin

As for me just got back from MW :cry: BP high over three times and swollen feet so have to go into day assessment unit tomorrow. Also she said he has grown "dramatically" (her words) over the last two weeks but she can't book me in for an induction just for that :cry: I have to get another scan to do that but she didn't book me in as she hopes they will do one tomorrow so I have to drop subtle (or not so subtle) hints. She said there is nothing to worry about she said just a precaution as I have no protein but she's more hoping for a scan for me. Didn't ask for a sweep as she said pretty much we'll see what happens tomorrow and I'm booked in for next week anyway to see her. *sigh* I'm actually dreading labour now so he can stay in there for the next few days as I'm not mentally prepared yet!


----------



## augustbaby09

Congrats on the arrival of your daughter!!


Pippin - Good luck hope everything is ok tomorrow.xxx



Well saw midwife today at 41 weeks 3 days - my Bp normally 100/60.However gone up slightly but just to 120/80 but thats still good she said - Eepecially considering im 10 days over now.Also Lo is in a perfect position on the left hand side of me and looks to be all ready for labour but hadn budged lol .

She had a feel and said baby is extremly extremly low (ive been 2/5 for few weeks now but she said now its 1-2/5)and she is suprised ive not had any signs yet. She went to do a sweep (which was uncomfortable) and said where Lo head has gone down sooooooo low (which she said is good) unfortunantly it mean the head has pushed the cervix back slightly so is quite posterior.She said she could have a prod/feel but the sweep wasn that successful.She was unable to tell if i was dilated or not.She didnt want to push/hurt me too much .

She did say though that because the head is so unbelievably low it may mean when i do get contractions things will happen quickly rather then slowly. So its just a case of waiting now.My back is aching so much - feels like everything is out of place - so perhaps baby dropped down further today and things will happen naturally. I hope so though - mind you i only have 4 days until im induced but bit disappointed if dont manage to go naturally . Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey Ladies! well I am back from my mw too...

Pips - sorry ur bp is up and u have to go in tomo I hope all works out ok and the way you want it - will be thinking of you hun :hugs:

August - sorry your sweep didn't really work too well, the aggrevation itself could do something FX

My sweep was ok - didn't hurt, she felt head and I am 2cm dilated although cervix was right at back so she pulled it forward; she is hoping that it will stay forward to help things more! She said we should have sex tonight to make doubly sure things get moving etc. booked me in for another one next Tuesday but hoping to see me sooner with baby :D I hope this works I reeeally do!!


----------



## Shiv

Congratulations Xarxa - Embla is asolutely beautiful!

Pip - sorry your BP is high - hope it all goes well at the assessment tomorrow

Jai Jai - fingers crossed the sweep will do the trick


----------



## Jai_Jai

it is already soooo quiet in here :hissy: my time cant be taken up by this forum anymore :cry: I am getting bored.........lol


----------



## rubyrose

Pippin - sorry about your blood pressure hun, hope it all goes well at the assessment!

Jai jai - things are looking good for you! 

xarax - Your bubs is absolutely gorgeous!! I am brooding big time lol



ARGH I AM so bored. Still waiting for some instinct to kick into get everything sorted and that just aint happening at the mo ladies and getting very pissed off at NOTHING happening!! Boohoo!


----------



## Shiv

Jai Jai - you should play Brain Buddies on facebook! Keep that brain sharp!! Very addictive!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Embla is so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## cleckner04

xarxa said:


> Embla was born on saturday 1022am. Weighing 3724g and measuring 51 cm.
> 
> I'm exhausted, but happy.
> 
> 
> PS: I wan't to thank whoever tipped me with using olive oil the last 4 weeks. I only had a minor tear.
> another PS: My midwife told me that i probably should have been induced atleast a week earlier. My body was worn out of all the "false" contractions and made my delivery harder then it could have been.

She is gorgeous hun! Congrats!! 
Do you happen to know her weight in pounds and ounces for me to update your info on the list? :dohh:


----------



## Sam_Star

Xarxa, Embla is beautiful congratulations to you xxxx
Sorry for not replying to everyone iom never any good at that lol! I'm super busy at the moment packing all of our cases for the next few days as the boys will be staying with my mum/angel!!
Im getting really nervous now i feel really sick and i've been having some tightenings too not that im worried because they aren't getting any worse so maybe i will go into natural labour just before my section lol!


----------



## rubyrose

Good luck sam_star, sending you all the best wishes in the world xx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies, :hugs:

*Jai_Jai* I so hope you get things moving and to be two cm dilated already is fab news. Not sure about your cervix being pulled :wacko: but hope it works hon.

*RR* I'm bored too and now have back ache so feeling very grumpy. Although I bought a play mat at the charity shop today for 1.99 and just washed it in the machine and it's come up perfect. Must look more often in the charity shop as it can save a fortune, this one must have cost £30 new as it's all soft foam and felt.

*AB* good news that little one is so low, does your bits hurt like they are bruised? Mine do and she said this is because he is so low and heavy although he's still at 3/5 so not as low as yours. Fingers crossed for speedy delivery though, that sounds positive.


----------



## Pippin

Sam_Star said:


> Xarxa, Embla is beautiful congratulations to you xxxx
> Sorry for not replying to everyone iom never any good at that lol! I'm super busy at the moment packing all of our cases for the next few days as the boys will be staying with my mum/angel!!
> Im getting really nervous now i feel really sick and i've been having some tightenings too not that im worried because they aren't getting any worse so maybe i will go into natural labour just before my section lol!

Ohhhh when are you off hon? Tonight or are you going down in the morning? Good luck and we'll all be thinking of you. Give us some updates when you can. xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

I'll be going down in the morning i want to spend the night with the boys first im going to miss them so much :(
I will update facebook as soon as i can after having her but i'll text Jenna too to keep you all properly informed! 
Im quite excited yet so nervous its such a strange feeling! 
Thank you all for your well wishes x x


----------



## Pippin

Have a good trip hon and I hope everything goes to plan for you. Nice you get to spend the evening with your family. Enjoy and have lots of cuddles to last you :hugs: Will be thinking of you :kiss: xxx


----------



## overcomer79

Sam_star: I will be thinking of you. I hope all goes well and enjoy your evening with your family. 

No news for me except I have crossed the line of not being able to sleep AT ALL!!! I am so miserable and the only date I can have in my mind is sept 4th because that is likely to be my induction date. I'm not being optimistic as I have 12 straight of BH (they are painful ...to me at least) then nothing happens!!! So at most, 2 weeks from this coming friday I will be holding my miracle. 

labor :dust: for all of us waiting.


----------



## Pippin

Good way to think of it overcomer. I'm thinking of Sept 1st as my 'arrival date' and then I'm going to through a hissy fit till they get him out. I'm hoping it'll happen before then of course but it'll be good to be mentally prepared.


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin ... I am thinking the same thing, except that Sept 1st is DH's birthday. I told him if the baby hasn't arrived by then, it won't be a happy birthday for him! :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> Pippin ... I am thinking the same thing, except that Sept 1st is DH's birthday. I told him if the baby hasn't arrived by then, it won't be a happy birthday for him! :rofl:

Hahaha what a birthday present for him though, you'd have to wrap the baby up in a big bow, just make sure you wash the little one first :rofl:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, sorry i've been a bit rubbish in posting today! Had to take car for MOT retest this morning. Came home and tidied up and then went to lunch with a friend. She then came back to mine for a drink and then DF came home so i've been quite busy :)

Aunty E - glad to hear DH is being less of a git, lets hope he can stay that way :D Well done you on making another romper :D

jelr - glad your app was quick, thats always good. Can only recommend ball bouncing and all fours for position i'm afraid as this has worked for me in the last week. LO is now laying right on my side in a perfect position! I struggled with all 4s because of my fat feet! I use my ball to take most of my weight by leaning over it :)

MollyApple - glad you're feeling good today :happydance: Hope your energy means something for you. I had loads this morning as i'd washed my car by half 8!! Only coz it was cool enough to be outside :D

Jai_jai - glad your sweep went well hunni, heres hoping it'll be the start of something for you. Know what you mean about it being quiet in here now. Us late aug mummies are gonna be real lonely!!

Hannah - did anything come of your cramps hun? Heres hoping :D

augustbaby - hope your LO decideds to make an appearance for mummy in the next 4 days :D

RR - sounds like the poo fairy visits you as much as me :rofl:

xarxa - congratulations hun, Embla is absolutely gorgeous :D

Pippin - sorry to hear about your BP hun, was your urine OK? Weird they're making you wait till tomorrow. Hope all goes OK :hugs:

Sam_star - sending you all the love and luck in the world hun, hope all goes well. Praying for Elinor :hugs:

OC - sorry you're getting so fed up hunni, no sleep is a killer. Heres hoping its sooner for you xx

AFM - i had my MW app rearranged yesterday as both of mine were at a home birth. Went at about half 4 and my BP was up (despite tablets being increased again!) Was at 163/105 :dohh: with ++ of protein. She checked HB, etc etc and then made me lay down for 15 mins and thankfully it had gone down abit so she let me home. She told me to rearrange for today but i knew i was going out for lunch :rofl: so i texted her this morning with my own readings. Only + of protein and BP much better at 152/86 so she let me off. I have to text her first thing with tomorrows readings! Hospital on Friday but i'm going to try and put off the induction. I'll happily have a sweep but i really want to do this on my own, specially after all the troubles i've had and finally getting things a bit more under control! You lot must think i'm mad as I seem to be the only one who doesn't mind that i'm still pregnant!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: that is a good idea to mentally prepare for it!! I am soooooooooooo freaking bored!!!!!! I am one of those ppl that needs interaction and I go mental being stuck in the house with no one to talk to :hissy: it is actually starting to get to me :cry: I neeeed to get out I neeeeed to do something!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Vici - I'm glad that you had a lovely day I have to say I am uber jealous of it!!! Hope your BP settles and you don't have to be induced - I don't want to be induced....just want things to hurry up!!


----------



## lalalistic

I am soo bored too and totally fed up. funny you guys mention thinking of a diff date, my hubby is convinced that she will be 2nd Sept, which really annoys me but I think I have now accepted my fate that I am most prob not going to be early. I'm now finally coming around to the make the most of it thought, even though im really tired and in pain and sick of the BH. Lets hope we all have our LO's soon


----------



## rubyrose

Vici can understand you wanting to have things go natural after the pregnancy you've had hon, makes me feel guilty for being so frickin fed up cause I havent had any trouble really! *big hug* :-D


I am also mentally telling myself its the 8th of September now (when they would induce me) but im still fookin peed off! As you can see from my updated bump pics on show the bump thread i am not too small now so finding it a bit difficult! Someone said make loads of plans for your due date week and its bound to happen then!

Or wear your best outfit and sods law says waters will break in them is another one i've heard!


----------



## jelr

Jai Jai: Thanks - thats great to know that it wasn't as sore, as I was really starting to panic, Do you know if your friend went much over, doc reckons most back to back babies are over. Delighted your sweep went well. God 2cm that is brill, hopefully things should move soon so.

Hannah: thanks, I might manage the ball, so I will try that. Hope the cramps mean something.

Augustbaby: Sorry to hear that the sweep didn't go so well. At least when things do happen they will be quick though.

Rubyrose: I'm doing the same as you and going to the loo twice a day now, but its definitely not a clearout.

Xarxa: She is gorgeous, Congratulations.

Pippin: Sorry to hear your dreading labour, I bet all will go well though. hope everything goes okay tomorrow.

Shiv: Thanks for the tip on brain buddies, I must try that.

Samstar: Best of luck tomorrow honey.

Overcomer: Ha I am the very same as you I have the 2nd of September in my head now which is which is the last date they induce here. Hopefully we will both be gone before then.

TheNewWife: Ah that would be a lovely birthday present though.

Vici: Sorry to hear that BP is up again, but delighted you dont mind still being pregnant, wish I didn't ha ha. Hope it all works out in the hospital the way you want it.

AFM - Well I went out for a good hours walk with my mam and we had lunch, so hoping the walking will do something as I'm broke up now. Gonna take all of your advice and try bouncing on the ball tonight. Am really fed up at the moment too and everybody is annoying me today, and the more fed up I get the more I am worrying about post natal depression afterwards, 

anybody see my post yesterday. Could really do with some advice??



> Anybody worried about post natal depression - I went to a fortune teller yesterday at the field day and I normally dont go for much of that but a friend of mine had been to see her and said she was spot on. anyway I did go and she was spot on for nearly everything and mentioned stuff about my family that she couldn't have guessed - she also told me that my baby would be born healthy and that DH and I would have loads of luck in our house and that we wouldn't be stuck for money and would both live long lives and see our children grow up - so all my fears were put at rest, but she did say I would be overdue and to take pain medication as it would make things easier for me - but I dont really mind that. The one thing that she did say and is worrying me silly so much that I have been in bad form since and am sorry that I went now is that I would suffer from depression after the birth and not to take medication for it but to get out of the house, which is something I would have worried about already as I have sufferered from extreme pmt over the years so much so that the doc had me on anti depressants before realising that it was hormone related, I also was all over the place at the start of the pregnancy. I also get extreme cabin fever when I'm stuck in the house for a few days and constantly need social contact - I'm am one of these wierd people who likes going out to work and am always on the go. I think it is because I got very depressed and withdrawn when I had to give up work for a few years due to my arthritis and I never want to go back there, I dont know how DH tollerated me as I didn't even talk to him as I felt I had nothing to say, thank god he encouraged me to do some courses at the time and this is where I went back to college and got my teaching diploma and computer qualifications and I have never looked back.
> 
> I am now terrified though that being off work for the 6 months maternity and maybe being stuck in doors during the winter that I will get depressed and suffer with Post Natal Depression and that my LO will suffer cause he / she has a depressed mommy. Aghhh wish I hadnt gone to the silly woman - the funny thing is she told me that I deal really well with the big things and worry over silly things and that I need to relax and not worry about the silly things - but all she has done is worry me over this.

I know its probably a silly thing to worry about and I will probably be so busy with LO I wont have time to think or mind being stuck indoors. I'm just terrified of going backwards as I am so hormonal and dont want DH or LO to suffer because of my stupid hormones and I can see how much bad form I am in the last few days already.


----------



## rubyrose

Jelr - its so easy to look into the future and worry about things, I do it myself a lot but I'm sure it will be so different when the baby is here. The first couple of weeks you'll prob feel like you've had a boxing match with Mike Tyson but after that there is nothing to stop you getting out the house. I do think about this to as i dont like being indoors so you could do things like take baby for walks in the park, even in winter its nice (of course ifits not raining) and you can just wrap up bubs well. Take baby to visit people, like your old work place and you will prob neber be short of company people wanting to come round and see the baby! 

Also remember you shouldn't worry about what the woman said to much, i know you said you dont mind going overdue and that but shes just a fortune teller, you might go into labour tomorrow teehee! Honestly things will seem so much more real when baby is here and you will wonder what all the worrying was about!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Jelr - I think she was early actually! Or like a day over she was pretty dead on her due date though....I will ask her!

About the PND - I am terrified; sorry I did not reply to that bit....I forgot :blush: prob pushing it to the back of my mind! 

Reason being I have suffered from depression in the past and like you I need to get out or a get irritable, stressed, need to physically talk to ppl - I am hopig I will be ok as few friends around me are having babies so should be on mat leave together and will have to make an effort to see them. But my mind is going mad already I am sooo used to being busy and I hate it when I am not :cry: I always said if I won the lottery i wouldn't give up work or I would do voluntary work SOMETHING to keep my mind active!! I might do an eve class at college or something this yr just to help me have something mind stimulating to do!! I feel crap now but I know I cant walk anywhere I cant do much cos I am huge hobbling on crutches and in pain - so I am hoping after birth I will be ok cos I will be able to do more - but I defo worry about the first month or so!! I do not know what to say to you for advice except keep active and busy and maybe call each other so we physically have someone to talk to!?! instead of typing away and listening to your own voice in your head :dohh: does that make sense?


----------



## jelr

Thanks Rubyrose and Jai Jai - I dont know what I would do without ye guys on here. I know its silly to worry and hopefully I wont need to worry in the end, think its because I'm so fed up this week already - I was actually doing fine up until the weekend, think its because my due date is approaching on Friday and I'm just so sore - its starting to get on top of me. Yeah hopefully i should be able to get out a lot more after the birth - just all of my friends work most days, but then I guess I have to think positive I have managed to meet up with or get visited most days for the past few weeks between people having days off and holidays and meeting at lunch time, so I can do the same with LO.

Rubyrose: Your right, she could have been talking a load of garbage really and even though she got a lot of stuff, she did get some stuff wrong so I guess she could be wrong on this bit.

Jai Jai: That all makes perfect sense. I am the very same, always said I would stay working or work voluntary if I won the lotto as I need to keep my mind active also. Would love to be one of those people who can relax easily, wish we could talk on the phone hon, but I'm in Ireland remember.

Ah I'm probably just blowing it all out of proportion with feeling so sore and tired the last few days - just feeling sorry for myself I suppose ha ha


----------



## jelr

We are a right ould cheerfull bunch today aint we - Roll on two weeks time and hopefully we will all feel 50 times better.

Labour :dust: to us all.


----------



## Mary Jo

I've posted a few pics of Adam Elliott in the thread Shadow started :D


----------



## Pippin

*jelr* hon, it crosses my mind too but my friend and I have been looking for free stuff to do with children to keep us busy. Try your local library as they seem to do a ton of stuff or at least advertise. Also your LEA website will have thing to do with children try there. I get cabin fever quite quickly but I've learnt since being on ML to plan a few days in advance and give myself tasks to do, this seems to help loads.

*Vici* my wee was fine thank goodness, she's just concerned about the PB and the size of the baby. My feet have swollen too over the last few days and I'm feeling a little dizzy at times so just gonna get checked out. I'm sure it's just end of pregnancy niggles. They said I'd have a long wait at the hospital today so better off being first in the morning and hope BP goes down. I'm so freaking uncomfortable now though baby is ssssssooooooo big and in my ribs. grrrrrr.


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> I've posted a few pics of Adam Elliott in the thread Shadow started :D

Yay MJ your online, gonna run off and have a look. Congrats again hon :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Maryjo - saw him, he is absolutely gorge! Did nothing for my getting annoyed at waiting for baby stage tho lol he made me very broody!

Jelr - yep we are a moany bunch today lol but we have a right! We've all been waiting months and months now for our babies and now we are huge and fed up!


----------



## Pippin

Well my evening is just getting better and better... not.... Mum just rang my uncle has bone marrow cancer, and is now lying in hospital totally incoherent waiting for chemo only if he gets better from his current illness, marvelous!!!! :cry: Plus we have no ceiling lights for the down stairs in our house as DH tried to change the kitchen light fitting and now the circuit has blown. Think I'm going to go to bed and start over tomorrow. All I need to do now is go into labour!


----------



## TheNewWife

Awwww, Pippin. :hugs: Go to bed and hopefully things will be brighter in the morning ... thinking of you!!


----------



## jelr

MJ: Adam is super cute.

Pippin: What is the LEA website? Dont know if we have those in Ireland. Will check up the libraries though, thanks that is a great idea. So sorry to hear about your uncle and the lights. Yep tomorrow definitely has to be better.

Rubyrose: We sure do have a right to be fed up, 9 months is just an eternity and the last month seems even longer than all the 9 months together.

Hope we are all feeling better tomorrow girls.

:hugs: to you all. xx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies. He's quite old but he's always been close to me. I just wish I could go and see him but it's way to far away across the other side of the country.

jelr it's the 'local educational authority' or borough I guess it's the local council website you'd need. My borough is Harrow (London Borough of Harrow) Surrey is Surrey etc etc.


----------



## overcomer79

:hug: pippin


----------



## Pippin

Thanks *overcomer79* :hugs: back as just seen from your FB you have suffered a recent loss. So sorry. xxx


----------



## rubyrose

I've been too scared to write this incase I jynx myself but I've finally started having some period type pains. I know it could mean labour is still miles off but it's starting tomake me feel like somethng is actually happening. Never been so happy to have a period pain in my life! Been having them very infrequently for a while so i know its no labour but thank god. PLEASE I WANT MOREEEE!!


----------



## Aunty E

Hope this is the start for you Ruby! Had a little nap this afternoon so feeling chirpier than this morning. Might even haul myself to prenatal yoga - it's handy for work, but less handy now I'm at home all day and I HATE the tube at the moment. Maybe I'll go to the lido instead. 

Had some stabbing pains in the old cervix, but nothing else, so I guess she's still settled in, off to have a nice bath with some clary sage and a good book in a minute to try and help me sleep.


----------



## augustbaby09

Im not sure if im in labour or not.... - had sweep earlier at 2pm but she said it wasnt great and what she call a good one (more just a good prod etc) - well she had her fingers in me long enough and it was very uncomfortable and then after she said that where my babys head is VERY deeply engaged 1-2/5 she said - it has pushed down so far that she cant feel my cervix much-So couldnt tell if i was dilated or not as she would have had to have pushed in a lot more to get back there as it had gone posterior from Lo's head being so far down.

Im 41+3 days (41+4 at midnight) and in th elast 10/11 days ive not really had any twinges etc just braxtons. However after the attempted sweep/ Me and Oh attempting to have sex . Ive had a bad back - lower to point where all evening ive been unable to stand straight and found it so hard to move/and or get off sofa. I was also getting light period pains - however as i was dropping off to sleep i suddenly wok eup to a really sharp pain.Its low down - it reminds me of how uncomfoirtable it was when she was trying to give me a sweep - but its like ten times worse and my back is crampy too.


I'd say its been roughly every 6 mins(on average) that I get this strong sensation. However where am i supposed to get the pain..? This is down low and my stomach is tightening too an dmy back goes crampy. They arent lasting THAT long though just coming quite regularly. Baby is moving but has been bit quiet tonight and they often say that can be a sign. Ive not lost any plug so far though from the internal .

Do you think it may be something...? As this is the only time ive ever been in what id call pain or a proper twinge - although this more then a twing. When the contraction isnt there im achey but they sure do hurt when they come. :(


----------



## rubyrose

augustbaby - maybe try sleeping and if its still going on in the morning call the mw?


----------



## augustbaby09

thanks hun i cant sleep at all ive rung my unit last few been 4 mins .not lasting long but coming quickj. Its bad rnough pain to stop me from sleeping and when it comes i cant even stand up :(


----------



## rubyrose

Deffo good idea you called your mw if its enough to stop you sleeping, good luck hun, i hope this is it for you xx


----------



## TheNewWife

rubyrose said:


> I've been too scared to write this incase I jynx myself but I've finally started having some period type pains. I know it could mean labour is still miles off but it's starting tomake me feel like somethng is actually happening. Never been so happy to have a period pain in my life! Been having them very infrequently for a while so i know its no labour but thank god. PLEASE I WANT MOREEEE!!

Ummmm, I'm also afraid of jinxing myself but I've been kind of achy all day (light very light period cramps) and I've been RIDICULOUSLY tired. I feel like I've been drugged I'm so tired. And I'm pretty sure I'm a bit nauseous but I'm also afraid it's all in my head. Murphy's Law would have me go into labour tonight since tomorrow & Thursday are the worst 2 days possible in DH's work schedule ... (not that I particularly care ... :winkwink: ) 

Like you, I know it could still mean it's days away - but I am hopeful that something is starting to happen!


----------



## MollyApple

Hi girls.

Wow I go away for a day and come back to find half of you sound like you are in labour!!

:dust: to Jai_Jai, RR, Hannah et al feeling those cramps!!

:hug: to you Pippin, that sounds like an awful appt and what a day, hope tomorrow is brighter and better for you!

Jai_Jai - you sweep sounded really good, hoping it might end in a result for you!

Xarxa - congrats on the arrival of your beautiful Embra

MJ - Loving the pics, AE is very beautiful and as someone else says really appears to have your eyes!

My day was loads of fun for naughty and nice reasons. Did a good mile and half- 2 miles along the towpath followed by a walk around the town centre and then a great afternoon mooching with another friend, all partied out for today! Got back to find the dog had raided the bathroom bin - shreaded pantyliners everywhere (sorry if TMI but bloody dogs!)

No sign of anything really happening, I am very painfully crampy but only in my front and I can never be sure thats not just LO grinding on my cervix so I'll see if the pain gets enough to wake me in the night. Very slight spotting from sweep which I expected anyway so I am doubtful it has worked, but I wasn't really expecting it to.

Looking forward to seeing what news in the morning from those of us left to pop!

Night night and forget the sandman, labour fairy for us all!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Vici

Morning ladies, any more babies yet?!! We seem to have hit a lull :rofl:

Jai_jai -

RR - thanks hun. Its weird coz even with the elep[hant feet and BP still rearing its ugly head, this has been my most enjoyable bit of pregnancy! Think its coz the rest has been so shit :rofl: 

RR and The New Wife - Yay for your pains, hope they continue for you both :D

jelr - I know its hard hun, but really try not to worry about PND. I know people who have never has any form of depression who got it really bad (my sister for example - she was actually in the local hospital for mental health for 3 days!!!) yet my cousins friend who has had severe (and I mean severe) depression all her life was completely fine. There is plenty of help for it hun and just being aware of it will put us all in a better position to deal with it if it comes along. As the others have said, keep yourself busy, look for baby groups etc even if they are just for 1 hr a week. By finding a few they all add up. :hugs: xxxx

MJ - Adam is just gorgeous hun :D 

Pippin - least your wee was OK. I guess I must be really lucky with my hospital as they always see me straight away if I need to go in :) Hope all goes well today. Keep us updated :) So sorry to hear about your uncle hun :hugs: and tell DF to stop fiddling!!

Aunty E - hope you managed a good sleep last night hun, sounds like she's still comfortable in there :D

August baby - not sure what happened last night, hope things progressed for you. Not sure whether we'll hear from you this morning - i hope not - in a good way xx

Molloyapple - well done you on all that activity yesterday, they say walking helps so heres hoping but :( at your dog. Dogs can be really gross can't they!!! 

AFM - i'm OK but had backache quite bad from last night. Few tummy cramps when i got in bed but they subsided. Back wasn't enough to keep me awake but is very achey still this morning. O well you never know :D My cousin is coming round to see me at 10 so that'll be nice :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

Ruby and August I really hope these cramps materialise for you labour :dust:

MJ - awww Adam is sooo scrummy!! made me more broody :haha:

Jelr - oh yeh forgot you were in Ireland - I need to visit there :D I am half Irish and I have never been; feel bad lol I guess one day it will make a lovely holiday, could take my Dad back as he has not been for yrs!! Where in Ireland are you?

Aunty E - Hope your bath and Clary sage helped you off into a nice sleep!

Pips - sooo sorry about your Uncle hun, and the lights :grr: annoying timing!! Hope today goes ok at the hospital - thinking of you :hugs:

Molly - ooooh great activity :dance: that has surely got to help!! You went to bed sooo late you must still be :sleep: how can you stay up so late I would feel :sick: :rofl: can't do it anymore!!! Have you still got your period cramps?

Vici - oooh crampies - hope it is it for you aux natural!! Have fun with your cousin!

Well today is a bloody gorgeous day, stunning here in the Country! We have a huge agricultural show on today and I reeeeeeeeeeeally want to go!!!!!! But stoooopid SPD :grr: I wanna go but I can't walk!!! :cry: sooo another day stuck at the house doing sod all :hissy: and my sweep has had no effect whatsoever!!! I had cramps, twinges, tightenings on Monday - have sweep yday and now nothing :cry: I am sooo disappointed.......


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies for all your well wishes. Well everything was perfect this morning and I'm in top form. Even slept better last night after mw told me how to do pillows. Mw this morning said bp fine. Baby fine. Moved liked a frog on heat and I had 6 contractions in 40 minutes although I hadn't realised I had them :rofl: she called them tightenings and it's a good sign. Carry on with the tea (turned her nose up when I said tablets too, she said stick to the tea btw) and have a hot curry so all in all fab. Going to sit in the garden and read today cos it's going to be hot!!!!

Good luck to everone with twinges and cramps lots of labour :dust: to you all. Wish it was me!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies for all your well wishes. Well everything was perfect this morning and I'm in top form. Even slept better last night after mw told me how to do pillows. Mw this morning said bp fine. Baby fine. Moved liked a frog on heat and I had 6 contractions in 40 minutes although I hadn't realised I had them :rofl: she called them tightenings and it's a good sign. Carry on with the tea (turned her nose up when I said tablets too, she said stick to the tea btw) and have a hot curry so all in all fab. Going to sit in the garden and read today cos it's going to be hot!!!!

Good luck to everone with twinges and cramps lots of labour :dust: to you all. Wish it was me!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Aunty E

Crazy baby today too! All over the place last night, but mummy and daddy both managed to sleep well (we've been having terrible joint insomnia) and we're feeling pretty perky. My birth partner is at the theatre tonight, so I'm going to nip out for some homeopathy later this afternoon and hope that maybe something starts this evening ;)

Wish I knew why Imogen keeps trying to climb out of my side though :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thats great news Pips :D - why stick to the tea? whats wrong with the tablets? do they not work? I better get some more tea then :haha:


----------



## MollyApple

Hiya all,

*Jai-Jai *- it was late wasn't it?!! I'm usually in bed with laptop between 10 - 11pm but last night Mango was doing the Hula so I was being kept awake a lot later. Happened a few nights ago too when s/he decided to practice some burundi drumming on my inner organs for 3 hours. I hought we'd grown out of 1am baby gym/playtime about 2 months ago but evidently not. I can't say I blame LO, s/he must be soooo bored in there too now! I'm sorry you can't get out and about because of the SPD :( Have you spent anymore time playing with the buggy? Also sweeps can take 48 hours to work so you've still got today.... FX!

*Pippin* - was thinking about you this morning, so glad to hear everything ok. :hugs:

To everyone else, thanks for lovely comments and :dust: to all - especially if you're twinging, I htink we're about due another :blue::pink: arrival aren't we?. We're off to Costco to see if we can find out what you get if your waters break there :rofl:


----------



## MollyApple

Aunty E said:


> Wish I knew why Imogen keeps trying to climb out of my side though :haha:

Lol, I get that with Mango too maybe it explains why they haven't come out yet - they've got the GPS incorrectly programmed! :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh i hate that i have to wait a whole week for another sweep :( i love being preg apart from the pain on spd i wouldnt be trying to eveict otherwise cos i feel great apart from that getting to me.....grrrrrrr


----------



## overcomer79

Good morning everyone,

I would like to say things are progressing for me but I can't say that ATM. I had 2 nights of period type cramps last week and NOTHING this week!!! I'm so exhausted and ill tempered now that I just want to hold my baby!!!! I'm getting more jealous of those beautiful pictures everyone keeps putting up! LOL. I'm keeping september in my head and just going to try to deal with the pain and everything else until then. I have enjoyed being pregnant and if the last few weeks are the only time I really felt bad than I guess it is fair to say I had a good one (sorry to those that have struggled with spd and bp issues). I have been feeling sick to my stomach on and off for a few weeks and keep hoping that it means something but a lass, nothing happens! I hope you all have a good day. I have to go sit for a meeting at work today and tomorrow (grrr). Our leave stinks over here compared to over there. :hug: to all suffering and big big big :hug: to sam_star.


----------



## Hannah

Afternoon!

Well firstly, the cramps turned into nothing so I am back to being just overdue and hoping that the sweep tomorrow works!

Overcomer - Big hugs and I hope it all starts for you soon!

Jai_Jai - you still have time for the sweep to work, like mollyapple asays, it can take up to 48 hours to work. Fingers crossed for you. 

Pippin - Glad your BP etc is better. 

Anyone else I have missed - sorry, wishing you all labour wishes!!


----------



## rubyrose

Hi girls

Thanks for all the wel wishes but its turnt into a big fat nothing!

Not sure why pips mw says the tea is better tbh as the tea and tablets get absorbed in the same way (through the stomach) just the tea ends up being filtered and peed out by the kidneys but either way taken orally the vitamins will be taken from it the same, stored the same etc. Still I've been taking both hehe! 

Hope you are all well and sending yu all labour dust!


----------



## elly75

Still nothing over here save for some tightenings that occurred on Monday night (some which were incredibly painful). Little one still moving around and nudging.

Aunty E, I had a strange dream last night and your little one's name kept popping in and out of it. 

Lots of labour dust to you all!


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen is a dream-invader....odd! I used to dream about babies all the time, but since I fell pregnant, I can't remember many at all, and none involving Imogen.

My midwife cancelled my appointment for Friday (they're super short-staffed and it's not like I'm high risk or anything) but said I could have a sweep on Monday if she hadn't arrived by then. I'm guessing that it's going to hurt given that I've never had a smear that didn't, but think I'll have it anyway. I really don't want to be induced :( Maybe I'll make an acupuncture appointment for the weekend. OH asked why I didn't do a sweep myself :haha: I pointed out that I almost certainly couldn't reach my cervix anymore (not that I've tried) and in addition I HAVE NO FEELING IN MY HANDS. Silly man.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Aunty E - I had a sweep yday and I have never had a smear - it did not hurt at all was just 'odd' I have also booked some acupuncture for tomorrow so FX with both of them it might kick start things a little!!


----------



## augustbaby09

Hi everyone ended up going hospital last night was having contractions and severe back pain (was unable to walk or stand).I knew id probably be sent home but felt better to be checked over.
Was having contractions (quite quick though in length) every 6-7 mins they it got down to every 4 mins. They checked me found slight protein in urine and white cells but said they wernt too worried and i may have urine infection. BP up slightly but still considered low. Baby heart rate was fine 140-148 for a while got up to 160 at one point whilst was having a wiggle and move.

She too commented on how low the head was but since the attempted sweep yesterday at 2pm and when i got checked at 2:30am today - cerviz moved forward slightly but still quite posterior and is very thin but i was only 1-2cm dilated.However she said its good as it meant in that short time things had happened.

Anyways Im still home - had one hours sleep - i managed to sleep through contractions. They eratic though - anything from 5 mins - 6 - - 9 - 12 mins and one was even 20 mins. So they less frequent now but they are deffinantly stronger then they were.Im fine when they not there but when they come its crippling.Its hard in the heat too. Had what i think was slight show - small pinky jelly on paper. Im having a lot of discharge though very clear and very wet - dont think waters as not gushing etc or trickling - my knickers just keep getting wet (TMI - Sorry). Anyways just had mother of all contractions but wish they'd be less irregular - i want this baby out im day 11 of overdue :( xxxx

P.s hope everyone is coping in the heat....


----------



## Jai_Jai

good luck hope this is it for you :dust:


----------



## Mary Jo

good luck - my contractions were always very low down, I kept expecting them to radiate higher but they never did. I felt the tightening high up/all over but the actual pain was where period pain would be. 

if you can get comfy at home, I'd recommend staying there as long as poss to keep the pain at bay in the ways you can by yourself, but not waiting to go back till you are in serious pain (unless you are going for an unmedicated birth). I had to be in hospital for the whole of the painful part of my labour because of waters going and I didn't get a chance to have a bath or bounce on my ball till I was moved from the antenatal room to the delivery room. by then the contractions were really really bad and the ball in the room did eff all. If I did this again, I'd be asking for pain relief a little bit earlier than I'd think I'd need it because once you ask it doesn't come immediately. 

sleep all you can now, once the contractions are coming regularly you won't be able to.

am sure this is it for you! :D


----------



## Mary Jo

oh, and... it looks like I am one of those people who didn't get (ie notice) their stretchmarks till after the birth. there are 2 patches of lots of tiny ones either side of my belly button, but they are like old ones already, totally white/silvery, all that's different is the texture of my skin. guess the Bio Oil faded them before I even saw them!

I don't really care, it's actually slightly amusing to me. like how could my skin be that stretched and never a red mark to be seen???!


----------



## Pippin

Just checking up on you all :hugs: sorry no one is having any real contractions just yet but have hope they will come. I'm feeling period cramps all day but nothing that lasts maybe we're all just getting in sink to go at the same time :rofl: As for tablets verses tea don't know why she said just drink tea. I'm going to carry on with both! I think they do the same as well although my pills can be made into a tea as well for quicker absorbtion (said on side of bottle) I've got a big bottle and I'm buffered if I'm going to waste them !!!! :haha:


----------



## Pippin

Oh Missed your post ab09 good luck honey :happydance:


----------



## TheNewWife

Add me to the "nothing's happening" list ... :roll: I slept so much during the day yesterday that I couldn't sleep last night! Still feeling like I have period-type aches (not coming and going, just constant) and I feel extremely irritable but otherwise the same as usual.

Good luck, everyone. Hope we all go soon!


----------



## rubyrose

Big :hugs: to everyone. I am in so much discomfort today (lots and lots of pressure down there and pain :cry:) So hoping things start happening for the rest of us august mummies soon xx


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> Add me to the "nothing's happening" list ... :roll: I slept so much during the day yesterday that I couldn't sleep last night! Still feeling like I have period-type aches (not coming and going, just constant) and I feel extremely irritable but otherwise the same as usual.
> 
> Good luck, everyone. Hope we all go soon!

Frustrating isn't it hon. I have really bad period pain right now and have had for about an hour, and I keep getting waves of tightenings so I'm going to see if I can keep a track of them. I bet it comes to nothing though like last time when I was in bed. Grrrrrr


----------



## Shiv

Sorry no time to catch up with all yoru news - I AM IN LABOUR!!

It frigging hurts!


----------



## overcomer79

Yay good luck shiv!!! I hope things progress for you!!!


----------



## Pippin

Shiv said:


> Sorry no time to catch up with all yoru news - I AM IN LABOUR!!
> 
> It frigging hurts!

Oh my good how exciting :yipee: good luck honey...... :wohoo: can't wait to hear of the (quick) delivery :yipee:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Yeah Shiv! At least one of us has made some progress!!! Hope all goes well!!!!

Seems like the rest of us are all in the same boat!!! A couple of us need to get out of it, so it doesn't start to sink! Haha! :)

I keep reading all of your posts, and saying to myself "yep, I feel that way." "Yep, that's how I felt yesterday." I would really like to have this baby before an induction date is scheduled. I hear that induction is not much fun. My Dr. is on call all weekend, so I'm praying he decides to come naturally then!!! 

Yesterday, from noon till I fell asleep last night I was having BH contractions every 5-7 minutes. I have had very uncomfortable lower back pain since last Thursday, sharp twinges in my abdomen, even had a morning where I was rolling around my living room floor in tears because whatever was happening really hurt!!! But here I sit on Wednesday morning, having had probably almost a dozen BH contractions since I got up at 11am this morning (it's 12:30pm now)! Thankfully i slept great last night and feel quite refreshed to start another day of this. My husband and I are going to go fishing tonight, so I'm looking fwd. to that. It will help take my mind off of things!!!

Shiv...look fwd. to hearing your labor story! Pip, sorry to hear about your uncle, but also glad your BP has gone down. Same with Vici. 

The end is near ladies!!! :)


----------



## Hannah

:happydance::happydance: Yay Shiv, goodluck!!

At least someone is in labour! :wacko:


----------



## Sam_Star

GOOD LUCK SHIV!!!! xxx


----------



## Pippin

dimplesmagee my turn to say to myself "yep, I feel that way." "Yep, that's how I feel." Timing my BH for fun and they are coming every 7 1/2 minutes. I find it fascinating that they can be so regular. Think they have died down now but it passes the time :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: yay Shiv - good luck hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## MollyApple

:dance: YAY *SHIV*!! Good luck and you and to *AB*, sounds like you could be just about there too! :dance:


----------



## leo

hi girls hope all ok had my little boy on monday born at 1211pm by section. he was 7ib 14ozs called him dylan so glad its over. good luck to you all gem xxxxx


----------



## jelr

Pippin: Thanks but no the county councils dont do anything like that on their websites here in Ireland. It is a great idea to look around for things like that, I am going to have a look in the different community groups around here and see if they have anything advertised. I'm so glad your appointment went well.

Rubyrose: Hoping those period pains keep coming.

Aunty E: Glad your feeling a bit better, Hope the sweep works on Monday - lol at your OH saying why dont you do sweep yourself. It would be pretty impossible to reach yourself at this stage and I would be afraid of doing the wrong thing.

Augustbaby: Sorry things didn't progress last night, but it definitely sounds like you are on your way, bet you will have LO in a few days.

The New Wife: Hopefully the period like pain is the start of something.

MollyApple: Sorry to hear the doggie is being so bold.

Vici: Thanks honey, I'm not as apprehensive today, I slept last night so think that had a lot to do with feeling so blue. Hope you had a nice day with your cousin.

Jai Jai: Im in Wexford right down the bottom of the country, they say its the sunny south east but it is lashing here today. Where is your dad from?

Overcomer: Hope your meeting went well, sorry your feeling so fed up, I was like that at the start of the week, it is horrible. 

Hannah: Hope the sweep tomorrow works.

Elly: Dont worry your not the only one who has nothing happen.

MJ: Glad your stretchmarks are only small and faded ones.

Shiv: Yay, Best of luck honey :hugs:

Dimples: Enjoy the fishing.

Leo: Congrats on your baby boy. Can't wait to see some pics.

Well AFM - am feeling a bit better today, slept a bit better last night so think tiredness had a lot to do with my bad mood and then the silly PND just got on top of me, I'm not going to think about it anymore and just take each day as it comes and hopefully I'll be fine - If not I will deal with it then. Still nothing from me, I actually think my bump has gotten bigger, or else my back is so arched that it is just sticking out more :rofl: but other than that zilch, no BH, no show, no pains (well plenty of pain but not period like ha ha) - went and met some friends for lunch today and had a small walk around dunnes, but didn't go any futher as it was lashing. Going to meet another friend tomorrow for lunch and might do a bit more. Poor DH has a rotten cold though and he never gets sick, so I hope I dont catch it at this stage.

labour :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all. xx


----------



## Pippin

jelr that's a shame they don't advertise stuff like that but start with your library, they seem to be a drop off point for all sorts here :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Jelr - I am glad you are feeling much better about things hun, a good sleep always helps too :D

My Dad moved here pretty young but I can't remember where he lived but my Grandad is from Sligo in County Donegal and my Granny is from County Kildare - do you know them?? Are they nice :D

Well I keep getting very very intense tightenings they were about every 20mins and regular but now they are being a little irregular...hmmmm so annoying! wish it would just come instead of all this teasing hey?? Seems like we are all like this atm...


----------



## Pippin

leo said:


> hi girls hope all ok had my little boy on monday born at 1211pm by section. he was 7ib 14ozs called him dylan so glad its over. good luck to you all gem xxxxx

:yipee: Congrats honey :yipee:


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww congrats Gem xx sorry did not see that :blush: missed it sorry! I seen piccys on FB he is lovely :D


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> Well I keep getting very very intense tightenings they were about every 20mins and regular but now they are being a little irregular...hmmmm so annoying! wish it would just come instead of all this teasing hey?? Seems like we are all like this atm...

Snap mine were 7 minutes apart earlier for about 2 hours and now nothing regular just every 30 mins or so. One of them actually really hurt, I hate getting my hopes up. I just know I'm going to be late :dohh:

hang in there hon. xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Pippin said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> Well I keep getting very very intense tightenings they were about every 20mins and regular but now they are being a little irregular...hmmmm so annoying! wish it would just come instead of all this teasing hey?? Seems like we are all like this atm...
> 
> Snap mine were 7 minutes apart earlier for about 2 hours and now nothing regular just every 30 mins or so. One of them actually really hurt, I hate getting my hopes up. I just know I'm going to be late :dohh:
> 
> hang in there hon. xxxClick to expand...

I know you just don't want to get excited do you and you keep telling yourself not to but you cant help it something is just getting excited for you :dohh: yeh mine are starting to hurt a little which is annoying - but please send lots of labour :dust: just in case!?! :blush: hehe sending some back at everyone else lets hope someone pops in the next day or so!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ok coming approx every 4mins and lasting 40 secs eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## elly75

Congrats Gem!

Jelr, I'm glad you were able to get some good sleep. :)

Ladies, lots of :dust: to you all and I know we're all getting anxious to see our little ones.

I just got back from the doctor's and I'm going to be induced on the 24th unless little one decides to come a bit earlier on their own. I'm presently waiting on confirmation of this from the office.

Edit: Scratch that. Doctor's office says the 23rd now and that I have to check in on the evening of the 22nd.


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats gem!!

Jai Jai - Wow so hope your going into labour please please send me some labour dust as well hehe!

Elly - hope bubs comes on their own without the induction!

Pip - same for you honey hope you get some proper regular pain soon (LOL!!!!) send me some pain vibes to hehe xx


----------



## elly75

Usually we don't want to wish pain on anyone but labour pain is an exception. ;)


----------



## rubyrose

Yep LOL seems weird we are all wishing severe pain on one another!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know tell me about it!! when i had a little bit monday and then it went i was really disappointed - DF said 'right your telling me that your pissed off that your not in pain??' and said 'well yes' :rofl: he just looked at me like i was crazy :haha:

PAIN VIBES and Labour :dust: for all that want it :muaha:


----------



## rubyrose

Ahh I need a rant!! 

For some reason my dad has turnt into a complete arse lately! I'm a student nurse and to get on to this course i worked my arse ofd as a cadet nurse which i didnt get paid for so i had to open a 1200 OD to live through the course. I wanted to pay it off so my dad leant me the money (which i appreciate so much) and i said I'd pay it back 100 a month till next june! His got plenty of money bought his house in 1986 so his mortgage is peanuts and i know he doesnt struggle at all but he likes to make me feel like shit. 

My bursary turns to maternity pay now (tomorrow is pay day) so i said MIGHT not be in there tomorrow as ive never trusted the bursary people with things like this and he got right arsey and made me feel like shit saying I have to let him know asap or he cant have his trip to folkestone at the weekend as he was using that 100 quid! 

I just said thanks for making me feel guilty as if im not worried enough about the natwest thing and my husband not having a job and paying for everything on my own he makes me feel 100 times worse. Thing is it might go in fine tomorrow im just cautious of them so i just wanted to warn him i might be late with paying it and just feel like crap now...

sorry to rant girls just in so much discomfort now and he just makes me feel like shit.


----------



## elly75

:hugs: RR.


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

*elly* that's good hon so glad you have a date in mind and that's my due date :happydance: has to be luck for one of us :winkwink:

*Jai_Jai* I hope this is it for you. Lots of :dust: :dust: I'm getting quite a bit of discomfort too in tummy and back but not anything to time just yet. Just think they are nasty BH that want to scare me right now.

*RR* wow rant all you like sweetheart and not fair your Dad is being a bit funny. Not what you need right now when you have worked so hard. :hugs: honey. xxxx


----------



## elly75

Pippin, hopefully it'll be good luck for both of us! :) 

As for the BH, I got a nasty set on Monday but then it just suddenly stopped. 

Lots of :dust: for you, Jai_Jai!


----------



## Pippin

Lets hope you go before then hon, let's hope we both do :rofl:


----------



## elly75

Well, little one is still doing his/her 'neener neener' routine and squirming about.

I can just see it now....

'But I don't want to leave! I like it in here!' :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Gemma... congrats to you... he is so cute... how are you all adjusting...:wohoo:


----------



## jelr

Pippin: Thanks I will look there - really hope those BH turn into something more for you.

Jai Jai: I have never been to sligo or donegal as they are up the far end of the country but I have been to Kildare and it is lovely. Wishing you some pains honey.

Elly: Thanks I feel a lot better after sleeping. Best of luck with the induction - that is only Sunday so FX you will have baby soon.

Rubyrose: Rant away, that is very unfair of your dad when it is out of your hands if you dont get it too him on time this week - he really shoudn't be stressing you at the moment.

Smith: Good to see you.

Well labour :dust: to you all, it sounds like things are happening, but still nothing for me, I bet I will definitely be the last woman standing in the August club as I haven't had any signs of anything excpet just more back, pelvis and knee pain but unfortunately they are all nothing to do with labour. Oh well fingers crossed.

God it is quiet in here lately. Well I'm off to bed, hope things have moved on some more by tomorrow for you all. :hugs:


----------



## MollyApple

Hello girls, checking in 'cause I just can't sleep yet!!

Wow, it sounds like we're building up to a spate of babies over the next few days!! No news from Jai_Jai since 40secs in 4 - lets hope this really is it and the sweep worked!! Didn't see a post from AB today either and sounds like Shiv is really on her way too! How exciting!! :dust: to all others having BH and contraction pains.

As for the Reading camp, we've had a busy day. :coffee:

My friend joked that a visit to Costco did in her mother's knee and maybe it would put me in hospital too.... Well, in a way it might just have done! Part way round I was having to sit on whatever sturdy pile of groceries I could find feeling like I was going to pass out. By the time we got home (around 2:30pm) I just crawled into bed, my head hurting, so dehydrated and feeling nauseas. I was also conscious that Mango hadn't woken up yet so I wanted to try resting to see how LO was doing.

About 4:30pm I still felt rough and no movement from Mango, I'd been awake since 9 so I was really starting to worry, an hour later I was having a weep because still no movement. I tried all the usual tricks - water, food, sweeties, nothing was stirring LO. At 6pm my friend said they were about to light the bbq, took one look at my face and said, "on second thoughts I think we're going to hospital aren't we?" which we duly did (in a remarkably calm and collected manner unlike last time!).

I've spent over 2 and half hours on the CTG tonight, Mango was fast asleep on arrival but so reassuring to hear the hb which was around 130pbm for most of the evening (still slower than I'm used to but so glad to hear it there!). After an hr or so we started to see some little hikes in LO's bpm showing signs of waking up and by the time we got off the trace we were seeing regular waking periods and feeling movement again - in fact at about 2hrs the Dr put his stethoscope on my tum and Mango kicked it off straight away!

I've got tarchcardia and low oxygen levels. My bpm was matching Mango's at times - 130bpm!! For the majority of the time I was on the machine it was around 100bpm (pre=pg it was arounf 55bpm) and my BP was much higher than normal. I've had to do samples of every bodily fluid and they took a detailed analysis of the last couple of weeks and last 24 hours in particular and said they were glad I'd gone in because they were really concerned that I might have contracted food poisoning! We had to wait on the blood test results which came back "reassuring" and they hope the other samples will conclusively rule out FP but it looks like I do have some milder infection. 

They picked up about 3 contractions that I couldn't feel in the first 15mins of trace, then they settled to roughly every 20mins then every 15 and have said this could be BH or uterine irritation caused by whatever infection it is I have. The later contractions hurt a lot because by that point I'd had the worst internal ever! I had thought the MW was very nice until the point she had her arm inside me and I was actually writhing and screaming at the pain - and I have an extraordinarily high pain threshold! Turns out she did it on the wave of a contraction! The doctor was looking at my CTG and commented on the powerful contraction, when I said it was when the MW did my internal he aked "Wow, you were in a lot of pain?" I replied that it was agonising but refrained from adding that if I ever see her gloved hand again I am running as fast as my bump will let me, regardless of how many machines I'm hooked up to!! In contrast to Monday's gentle sweep, it was a real shocker and I'm bleeding quite heavily and cramping painfully as a result :( But now I know that since Monday's sweep I have started to dilate, cx is soft, although not very effaced yet, still I'm finally starting to ripen!

The best news came as the MW who took over after shift change came in to discharge me. She told me she's brought forward my induction date by 3 days to this Saturday evening :dance: She has warned me the baby might not be born until Monday or Tuesday as they are going to take their time with the induction because I want to avoid chemical induction and c/s if possible. OH is delighted because Sunday is the first day of his 3 weeks leave so as long as I keep legs crossed til then we can stop worrying about him being stuck at work when things happen!

So all in all a strange and eventful evening but well worthwhile. Just goes to show what the true value of a "peace of mind" visit to the hospital can be! Sweet dreams and labour pains to all (except me lol!) x


----------



## Pippin

*MA* goodness hon glad your okay :hugs: what an ordeal. :hug: must have been a bit scary but good to be safe and nice to know things are okay. It's my due date Sunday so if things progress quickly for you it could be a lucky day for one of us. :yipee:

As for me cramps and backache turned into nothing once I went to bed. Had a good night sleep for me so here we are again back at square one. Maybe he is waiting till Sunday after all as DH predicts.


----------



## Jai_Jai

well they got more painful and came every 3 mins so i had a bath etc and still they were there called labour ward and they told me to go in.......which is an hrs drive!! Got there and they were basically like ' why the hell are you hear wasting our time' she never said pop on the bed or anything it was awkward silence and i was just standing there feeling like I was on trial or in the headmasters office at school or something so finally after that crap she checked baby's heartbeat and that was it!!!! didn't hook me up to monitor contractions no examination sweet FA - they told us to go home after an hr (which pissed me off and I said so, only cos they should not have told me to come in if they thought it was nothing seeing as we live an hr from the hospital) :grr: so was still having these 'contractions' every 3 mins....got home forced myself to sleep and low and behold NOTHING this morning :cry: I feel like crap now and just angry at the whole situation.

I am soooooo tired have had hardly any sleep my SPD is loads worse, and I know that if it was not it it was not it and thats not their fault and nothing they can do about it, but they should not have told me to go in 'prepared' and then patronize me and talk to me like we were making a fuss out of nothing!! Normally I am a bit sensitive to the way ppl talk but OH totally agreed and said she was unprofessional, which made me feel better as I thought maybe I was over-reacting or something iykwim. She showed us out the door of the room when we left and literally left us in the hall to find our own way out....without even as much as a goodbye!!!! VERY rude. Makes me want to change hospitals.......

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs: to you all


----------



## MollyApple

Oh Jai_Jai, how stressful, I can't believe they talked to you like that - especially, as you said, they told you to come in! That was really unprofessional of them and an attitude like that might put of expectant moms coming in too soon the next time or if they're worried and that could really spell trouble! :hug:

Thanks Pippin :hugs: I'm sorry to hear your pains have peetered out too, after all the excitement and continuing crampiness of my pre-labour I eventually reached a point where I just felt nothing as happening any longer. We're making up for it now I think!!

I managed to get a couple of hours sleep, I was still very edgy and getting frustrated when I couldn't sleep, then it occurred to me with a bpm of around 100 my body is not likely to be inclined to sleep!! I'm still feeling traumatised and bruised by that internal but the bleeding is a lot less this morning at least. The crampiness has gone but I am today getting proper contraction pains which have also been keeping me awake (paracetamol does nothing for these babies), currently around 5-6 mins apart. Weird thing is now I have my induction date on Sat which times perfectly with OH's work schedule I don't want to go into labour before then so I'm hoping these will stop soon! Sod's law this'll be the real thing! :-S I'm off to soak in the bath! Look fwd to hearing how everyone else is!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Molly sorry totally missed your post.....goodness knows how I am just exhausted!! sorry for your trauma hun :hugs: hope baby stays put if yo want to wait unti the weekend, otherwise hope it comes soon! :hugs: rest up and enjoy your bath xx


----------



## Hannah

Pippin - sorry things have stopped for you, maybe you LO just wants to be on time or is preparing you ad you'll have a lovely quick labour!

Elly - good luck with your induction!

Rubyrose - :hugs:

Gemma - congratulations!

Jai_Jai: Sorry for the way you have been treated, that is awful!:growlmad:
And sorry that your pains have stopped, fingers crossed they were the start of things, maybe early labour?

MollyApple - sorry you've had a scare but good news on your induction, hopefully your pains are just practises for the main event, and it fits in perfectly with you OH schedule. 

Well, I went for my sweep this morning and it was not a success at all, :nope: seems that my cervix is now not dialated enough to be able to perform a sweep on. So my midwife has booked an induction date for me of next thursday the 27th which although I am happy about, she then promptly told me how much more painful an induction can be, how busy our hospital is throughout August and September so be prepared to be in for a fair few days before anything might happen :shrug:. 

She did offer me the chance of another sweep next tuesday which I have said yes to, just in case it works and it has to be better than being induced, to which she agreed and said that that is what she did before her induction. I don't think she was trying to scare me cos she genuinely is lovely, I just think she was trying to prepare me for the worst case scenario. 

So I promptly came out of the office, went home and phoned my husband at work and proceeded to :cry: down the phone to him, which is silly cos there is nothing he can do and it isn't the end of the world. I think it has just got too much and I am so tired, my sister's baby is due on the 29th August so it seems like we may be in hospital together which although wouldn't be the end of the world, would be quite hard cos she has been really offish for alot of the pregnancy (we are normally really close) and although I know this is really silly, I just never imagined that I would have to be induced.

Anyway, sorry for the long post :blush: and for the little pity party I just threw myself! :blush: 

:hugs: to everyone who feels down in the dumps or is waiting for their LO and lots and lots of labour :dust::dust::dust: to all who need/want it.


----------



## MollyApple

Thanks Jai_Jai :hugs:

:hug: Hannah. Did you get your mw to explain to you the hospital procedure for induction? I had all these horror ideas in my head and after the hospital MW explained everything last night, I felt a lot better with the scenario, I was considering refusing induction until yesterday's scare and now I am happy to go through with it. 

The more painful labour is only associated with the use of syntocin/pitocin through a drip, and depending on how "favourable" your cervix is by the time you are induced you may not need the drug. At my hospital the first 24 hours I will spend in there will be receiving the pessary to ripen my cervix and if it doesn't quite do enough of a job they do a second one for a few more hours before giving the drug as long as we're both well.

I have to admit feeling just as you did after my sweep on Monday, you are not being silly at all. I was bewailing that I was going to end up with an induction I didn't want and possibly a c/s and how my body hated me and didn't want this baby to be born! I was not dilated nor effaced, high position and soft, by last night (3 days) my cx had dropped and was dilating and effacing so just the interaction alone might be enough to start things for you too. Good luck :hugs:


I am still cursing that :witch: of a MW from last night. She was lovely in every way until she did the internal which felt as if she was a vet calving a cow!! I remember thinking I really hope labour is not going to hurt as much as this, OH really won't cope if it is and I'm not sure I will either! I am still contracting 6-8 mins but they are bloody painful plus I am still bleeding quite a bit. I'm desperate to take more painkillers but I've still got an hour before I can have the next dose :(


Aren't we all a cheery bunch today?!!


----------



## Pippin

*MA* do you think you should phone them if you are still bleeding? I know they say you do after a sweep and the contractions are obviously getting under way but my MW said any bleeding I should contact them to check it out?? Just to be safe :hugs:

*Jai_Jai* what complete arses and how rude. I can't believe they told you to go home without looking at you. Just rubbish and maybe a stiff letter after might get her a few lessons in social skills and manners.

*Hannah* sorry your not ripe for a sweep. I'm too scared to ask just yet as I know I'm not ready yet either. 

*jelr* hon don't count on being the last my Mum was two weeks over and only got pains the week before so if I follow suit I'll be sept 1st as I have in my head now. 

*Elly* SNAP!!! Wiggle, wiggle, oh how comfortable am I in here :dohh:

I may pluck up the courage next week to ask for a sweep when I'll be over due. The only problem is my midwife is very young and we get on a bit to well, like we could be friends if I knew her outside f this pregnancy (ifkwim) and I'm worried it might be a bit weird! Anyone else feel like this??


----------



## jelr

Morning girls.

Molly: Sorry to hear you had such a fright yesterday, it must have been terrible, I agree with pippin though if the bleeding persists I would give them a ring - Hope LO stays in there until Sunday when OH is off.

Jai Jai: That is terrible the way you were treated, I wouldn't blame you for wanting to change hospital, I just can't believe they didn't even examine you. Try and get a nap today and see if some rest will help with spd honey.

Hannah: Sorry sweep didn't work but hopefully the next one will, as Molly said FX you wont need the drip and that is what gives painful induction.

Pippin: They may let me go over 12 days in the hospital so I could be the 2nd of September, I'm hoping that they wont let me go that long on account of my arthritis, but you just dont know, they tend not to induce early in my hospital. FX we both have went before September.

Well I'm due tomorrow girls but dont thing this baby will be on time and still nothing happening here, only I have fierce back pain today, but it is more like muscular pain rather than anything else. I think my bump has gotten a little bigger this week so kind of bending back more and I did a good bit of boucning on my ball last night so that may not of helped either. 

Well I am meeting my friend for lunch at two and then if the weather is not too bad am going to stroll up to Pennies (Called Primark in UK) to get a few tracksuit pants for after the birth - I'm normally not a tracksuit person at all, but I reckon I will want somthing comfy to go around the house in for the first week. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## elly75

Honestly, we need to go with what's comfy, Jelr. If tracksuits are it, so be it. 

MA, if you're still bleeding a bit (usually those things will cause a bit of bleeding but not a lot), please ring up your MW just to be sure. It'd probably help to put your mind at ease too.

Jai_Jai, I'm sorry you had such a poor experience there! I agree with Pippin in writing a strong letter. 

Pippin, I'm still hoping that your little one will come on the due date and not on Sept. 1st. 

Hannah, hopefully the next sweep will work for you. I'm scared about the painful induction thing too but hoping I won't need that drip drip stuff.


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Checking in on you lovelies... How's everyone doing?? I do hope all your labour :dust: and positive vibes start working soon! Also hoping you're not all too uncomfortable... Not long now, hang in there girls!!!

Lots of love to all :friends:
Shadow x x x x


----------



## elly75

Heya Shadow! :wave:

Not doing too bad here save for little one doing the squirmy thing inside (guess they're trying to get more comfy). 

How are you doing?

Actually, that question goes out to everyone. :)


----------



## rubyrose

jelr - I dunno your dute date is 21st august so what latest you can be induced is around the end of august? My induction date would be the 8th and i can raelly see me hitting it. Baby is showing no signs of shifting and i am VERY uncomfortable.

Mollyapple - glad your ok honey and i suppose in a way its good cause you get to meet baby sooner hehe! :thumbup: :baby:

Pippin - sorry your cramps came to nothing, mine didnt either. Very frustrating i know. :hugs:

Jai jai - thats terrible the hospital treated you like that hun! :hugs: Sorry your SPD is so bad to. :(

Hannah - sorry your sweep didnt work but thats wrong of the mw to scare you and talk about induction like that, yes its nice mws should tell us the truth but they should be supportive and understanding. :hugs: As student nurse and midwife we are taught to be the patients advocate and that is just not on.


Me: I am OK, thankfully my maternity pay went straight in no problems (unusual for bursary people hehe!) so i could give the money to my dad ! Thank god. My lovely father in law has offered to pay off the 1000 to my dad and me pay the money to him when i can as he says he doesnt mind if its a few days late sometimes which i thought was really sweet meant a lot to me and i nearly cried LOL :flower:

Nothing for me but my bowel habits are getting ridiculous! Sometimes it feels like i need a poo and i go and nothing comes then other times i practically have to sprint to the toilet or i feel like i'll poo myself ! No pains tho just discomfort. For some reason sitting seems to be really uncomfy at the minute. SO over pregnancy now girls, think if Archie wants a bro or sis he'll have a good five - six year wait haha!


----------



## MollyApple

Hi girls, 

*Jelr & Pippin*, I really hope you don't go into Sept too sending lots of :dust: :dust: to you both!


Thanks for the advice, I kinda assumed that it might be normal to bleed but I realise not now. I've seen a midwife who has said she believes that the bleeding is a show mixed in with CM which is why there seems to be a lot of it but if it doesn't stop/lighten or looks more like cut-type bleeding to go back. Luckily it has lightened now and the painful contractions have thankfully stopped so I can finally get some sleep! They've taken the last of the samples they need to make sure its not listeria or anything else too nasty.

I also noticed they've bought forward my dates which seems an odd at this stage (especially when overdue anyway!) but apparently its to do with their being such a big gap between my scan date and (unreliable) LMP and to make sure I don't get bumped down the induction waiting list unduly, its weird getting taken so seriously on the NHS, especially after Jai_Jai's terrible experience last night.

Hope everyone is feeling a bit perkier this afternoon  x


----------



## Boothh

not even going to attempt to catch up, but just going to write quickly about my labor..

so around 9pm on friday (14th august) had period type pains but not painful at all so thought it was going to be another false alarm and decided not to mention anything to OH, we went to the cinema and sat through the film i took some paracetamol about 10pm and pains went away so we got home and got in bed around 12.30.
i was just drifting to sleep around 1.00am when i got my first contraction, i had a couple of them and then started to time them on the contraction master app on iphone, 
they were coming around every 6minutes lasting around 1minute 10seconds but still not seriously hurting just uncomfortable, 
decided to go downstairs around 2.30am they were getting more painful i was starting to get tearful with them and they were coming around every 4minutes now so i went in the shower while OH and my mum made sure everything was ready to take to the hospital and rang up the labour ward who said come in, 

we stayed at home for a while because i was still convinced i wasnt in labour and didnt want to get sent home so i was trying to take my time, 

we eventually set off and got to the labour ward just before 5am i was put on the monitor for an hour, well lying on the bed was killing me so i rang the buzzer and got some gas and air which i didnt like at first cus it made me feel drunk, 
just about 6.30am was examined and i was 5cm so they gave me some pethadine (which is amazing!!)
and was sent up to delivery suite, 
the pethadine sent me loopy but i loved it i was ringing people up going on with myself i still cant remember what i was saying, 
i was making OH lie on the bed next to me telling him he looked tired and i wanted him to sleep, was still taking the gas and air, it got to the point where contractions actually felt nice to me and i was looking forward to the next one, 
the consultant came round about 8am to meet us i was dancing around the room to the radio and he kept asking the midwife was she sure i was so far dialated because he thought i was too relaxed and calm to be 5cm she insisted i was,

it starts to get blurry now i think around 10am i was checked again and was 8cm, i was still dancing around running up and down the corridor and talking crap to everyone that walked past, 
and was calling other people i could hear screaming, wimps going on with myself like 'check me im 8cm and im not whinging' lmao, 

the second shot of pethadine pretty much knocked me out i was kneeling on the edge of the bed sleeping between contractions and just sucking on the gas and air whenever i had one, 

i think around 3pm i was stood up like leaning on OH and shouted out that i needed to push, and then he shouted 'eurggh something weird just happened to her stomach then' 
my knees went as it happened it was just the weirdest feeling, 
i got up on the bed and she examined me again and broke my waters, then with next contraction i threw myself over the back of the bed so i was kneeling up over it, 
the pushing feeling is just so weird you really cant help it your body just tells you what to do, i remember with every contraction i was hitting the bed with my gas and air tube and was biting down on the mattress when i was pushing, OH and my mum said i was falling asleep inbetween and they knew another one was coming cus id start banging the bed, 
i remember feeling his head coming out and screaming that it was burning me OH said my eyes looked like they were popping out, but honestly i cant remember it hurting now just reeeally uncomfortable, 
when his head was out the cord was wrapped around his neck, the midwife turned him and pretty much yanked him out, she obivously wanted him out quickly, 
i just remember hearing my mum shout 'oh my god he's massive!' and feeling him slide out and onto the bed,
he was born at 4.01pm and weighed 8lb 90z and was 53cm long
her pulling him out resulted in me getting a 3rd degree tear,
i looked over and OH was stood there looking into this blanket with the loveliest facial expression ever, he brought him over to me and put him in my arms i remember i just kept saying, 'thats my baby, thats my baby, thats my son,' im crying now remembering it, he was just so perfect and i feel so in love straight away, i cant even explain how i feel about him at all,
i had to go to theatre to be stitched for 2hours, i remember just going on with myself to everyone in the room obviously still affected by the pethadine ha, and asking for my baby,
when theyd finished, i remember the doctor looking standing at the bottom of the bed and saying, 
'wonderful that looks perfect' and me doing a thumbs up over the sheet and saying 'thankyou!' lmao, 


he honestly is absolutly perfect, he had his heel prick and was weighed today and hasnt lost weight has actually gained it lol, no surprise with how much he feeds, he now weighs 8lb 13 1/2oz 

im on a truck load of drugs now, 3types of painkillers, 2types of antibiotics, 2types of laxatives, and iron, 

and i can hardly sit down cus i also have now got piles ¬_¬
im tired and finding him very demanding, but honestly i look at him and he's so beautiful i would honestly do anything for him i would never have believe i could love anyone this much, 

just like to say hang in there to everyone who hasnt popped yet and dont worry about labor cus its not even that bad, your body knows what to do and its so worth any amount of pain when you look at your baby, 

hope everyones okay and sorry this has turned into a mega essay, 

Jesse David Schofield

https://i28.tinypic.com/2usfp68.jpg
https://i29.tinypic.com/k4woi1.jpg
https://i28.tinypic.com/2dj28vb.jpg


----------



## Pippin

Well looks like I'm about to start my nightly BH again, just had a big tightening so once again lo is playing mind games with me, actually I have to stop doing that it's my body not him playing games. I pretty sure he's not the once releasing the hormones to start it all off :dohh: :rofl:

So our labour seems to be as successful today as the cricket marvelous. I give up on this Ashes they are chucking it away as usual. The Ashes is the only one I watch and I'm starting to think I shant bother next time :shrug::nope:

So lets think about other things to occupy our minds........ What have we all done today?

I have......
a) Started a new book, very good, Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, so far highly recommended. :thumbup: :paper:
b) Had DH make me the yummiest chicken sandwiches and wait on me hand and foot. Bless him lots :kiss:
c) Avoided phone call from one of my bosses as I really can't be arsed to listen to her today. :telephone: :ignore: :sleep:
d) Watched cricket :growlmad: :grr:
and finally e) went down the allotment to pick beans for tea! :img: 
oh and f) did LOADS of washing, had an urge hope this is a good sign. Maybe it's the last time I'll change my bed before lo arrives... :laundry:NOT!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

*Awww Bothh he is just perfect honey congratulations. Those drugs really worked for you then  hope they have the same affect for me. *


----------



## Boothh

honestly it was nothing, i know i always hated people that said that before but, your body really does know what to do, i think the best thing is to stay relaxed and not worry too much, i think not having a birth plan helped me too because i just went with what i felt at the time, it was such a brilliant experience and worth every second of pain for the whole 9months, good luck pippin not long now, xxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon, nice to hear it was a good experience. I hope mine is too. I'm open to everything (apart from the pethadine for now) so I'm going to take ot as it comes too. So many sound like horrific stories. Just posted a thread on the main bit but was wondering if it went quickly for you or did time drag?


----------



## Boothh

i went really fast for me and my labour was actually pretty long, time just isnt on your mind at all, it didnt drag for me i was just focused on getting through it, i completly lost track of time to be honest, xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats on your lil boy booth, his stunning! 

Just realised im in single figures!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Bothh good to get another opinion, hope it's the same for me too.

and congrats RR for being in single figures :yipee:


----------



## Vici

Sorry no proper update from me today, just wanted to say a quick hi, been very busy today! Good luck to all you girls going to have your babies. Hospital for me tomorrow so will let you know how I go!


----------



## Pippin

Good luck tomorrow Vici, hope it all goes well. Take it it's just a check up. xxx


----------



## overcomer79

Hi everyone,

Well, I think DH and I are officially freaked out. There were no changes today with my cervix :( but have been booked for induction sept. 1st. I'm all the sudden terrified!


----------



## Pippin

Wow OC that's cool, did you ask to get a date or did they just give you one? Not sure how to approach my MW about it. I bet you are super excited and understandably scared I am as well. xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: Boothh - grrrreat birth story hun :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I love the honest, detailed ones straight from the heart written, I could actually imagine it all :D He is beautifu youo must be so proud!! :hugs: well done!! Pethidine is great stuff hey?? I had it last yr when in hospital....really takes the pain away!

RR - congrats on single digits!! :wohoo:

Pips - seems like you have had a very productive but also relaxing day :D 

I feel like things are takin ages and never gonna have my baby!! I just cant see it happening, really thought it was it last night and now feel lost and empty its really odd I hated last night every second :cry: think i would rather deliver at home now by ambulance men than go back there!!!!

Had some acupuncture today but i dont reckon its gonna work - maybe its the negative attitude thats holding it back!?!


----------



## TheNewWife

Boothh, CONGRATS!!! :hug: Absolutely precious. I still can't believe they look so cute when they come out, hahaha! :cloud9:

I'm off to my weekly appointment now. Will update when I get back, but I'm not expecting any exciting news.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Booth-I enjoyed reading your birth story! Your baby is beautiful! You had me laughing with the effect the pethidine had on you! I'm so glad it was a good experience for you. It is nice to hear a positive story. I am hoping to spend as much time at home as possible as well. A.) I will probably be like you and not really think I was in labor and I don't want to be sent home, and B.) it is more comfortable at home

Pippin-sorry to hear you are getting teased again! I haven't had the contractions very regular today, but they are definitely there along with sharp twinges, but I am too the point now where I just move on...

Jai-Jai- Sorry to hear about your rough night at the hospital! I can't believe they made you drive an hour if they were only going to send you home once you got there! The whole process is already mentally/physically/emotionally draining, that is something you do not need on top of it all!

Ruby- I'm glad your money situation worked itself out today! One less thing for you to worry about...

MA-Sounds like you had a long night the other night too! I'm glad Mango started moving, and that all ended up ok!

Well, today was a good day for me. I went to the Dr. and got examined. I am 2cm dialated, so I was happy to hear that I was making some progress. I also lost 2lbs. which was nice to hear because I feel like I had been putting on weight so quickly for awhile there! Also, I'm not sure if anyone remembers but I was predicted awhile back that I was going to have a large baby (close to 9lbs, b/c at my 33 wk. scan he was said to be 5lbs. 13 oz. already). Well, last week my Dr. told me that I was not going to have a big baby b/c I was measuring a week behind for the past two weeks. Well, today I was measured and I'm still measuring at 36 weeks, and the Dr. (who I don't normally see) estimated that at this point in time he estimates Joey weighing about 6.5-7lbs! That is a HUGE difference than a 9lber! I am REALY hoping he is right!

Pippin- you asked what we all have been up to today. 
I had my Drs. appt., came home and ate some cinnamon rolls while checking mail etc.
Then I started cleaning-dusted the living room, vacuumed downstairs and the stairway to upstairs, and put together the baby's swing. I think did some work, and now I am writing on here before I go clean my bathroom and vacuum the upstairs. 

So, I have been staying busy, trying to keep my mind off the baby!!! 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks dimples - I know when it does happen now that I will not be going in until the very last second....if I make it!!! Why tell someone to go in if they dont think you should :shrug: oh well...looks like you kept yourself busy today well done :hugs: lots done too!

I went for acupuncture, had lunch, came home mooched about had a sleep, OH cooked din dins for me and did washing up and has let me recover on sofa even though he must be shattered too - love him :cloud9:


----------



## Mary Jo

if anyone is interested I wrote my birth story - it is rather long so I put it in the announcements forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...elliott-august-15th-2009-long-post-sorry.html

:)


----------



## Pippin

TheNewWife said:


> Boothh, CONGRATS!!! :hug: Absolutely precious. I still can't believe they look so cute when they come out, hahaha! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm off to my weekly appointment now. Will update when I get back, but I'm not expecting any exciting news.

Good luck hon, hope she tells you lo is engaged now :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Dimples - glad to hear your making progress and not having a mammoth baby! 


MW tomorrow for me. Annoyingly i'll be 38 + 6 so after this next appt will be 40 + 6 (which i amc onfident i will get to!) so cant even get a sweep tomorrow which i am desperate for. Even sitting here now if i move i get these shooting pains and feel like his going to fall out. I will be shocked if his not further down. I was uncomfy last time and found out he was only 2/5 palpable (so basically "engaged") and i have afeeling his fully down there now. The pressure is awful. WHY did i ever wish to engage early i dont know!!!! I'd rather have it happen just before labour its unbelieveable how uncomfy it is!!!

Hope you girls are ok xx


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> if anyone is interested I wrote my birth story - it is rather long so I put it in the announcements forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...elliott-august-15th-2009-long-post-sorry.html
> 
> :)

Awww just read and posted there hon, such a long story and a painful one but all worth it in the end :hugs: congrats once again. xxx


----------



## Pippin

*RR* she won't leave you two weeks now it'll be every week. i thought that too but she said weekly from now on. I'm going to pressure for an induction date as well at the same time. Good luck tomorrow anyway sure it'll all be fine. xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi girls, it's been a few days and I've no hope of catching up properly so I will just say congratulations to all the new August mummies, and hugs to all of those of us still waiting!

So I've had a very mixed week! I am spending every day at the hospital having treatment for a blood condition so I can then deliver. 7 hours a day hooked up to IV! So I had the treatment on Monday, then had a bad reaction to it on Monday night, and spent Tuesday with a horrid migraine - which meant I couldn't have any treatment.

By Wednesday I managed a small dose, and a small dose again today. (Still 7 hourss a day hooked up to IV though!) Back tomorrow for the same again. Because I can't have big doses it doesn't look like I can have spinal or epidural anasthetic, so I'm making sure I am mentally prepared for a GA if I need a section :(

Good news at the obstetric consultant this afternoon. I am 2cm dilated, so looks like the EPO, RLT and bouncing on my ball has been working! He did a sweep, which at least gives me a chance of going myself over the weekend. :) If not, I am in at 9am on Monday for induction, and he's confident they will be able to break my waters fairly soon in.

May not get a chance to update you all on this thread - but will be updating my FB status via my phone so you'll know when LO arrives. If anyone (regular) to this thread wants to take my updates then feel free to PM me for my mobile number. 

I'll be on again before Monday if I haven't gone sooner. :)


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks pippin Im glad i wont get left two weeks i think i would of been hysterial other wise!! x


----------



## overcomer79

Pip-she just gave me the date. She wanted me to be induced when she was on call. They are going to monitor him next friday to make sure he is "happy" to stay there until the following tuesday. I am super scared, not very excited. I really hope I won't have to be induced as I know I will not get any sleep the 31st nor will DH! At least DH will have some relief from the hospital as I have a friend that is "on call" as well. DH is getting freaked about the placenta giving out and becoming a nervous wreck!!! I told him to trust the dr that she knows what she is doing! It is hard to tell him anything though as I'm just as nervous as he is if not more so! Anyway, I think I may do some walking tomorrow and this weekend and see if we can't get things moving a bit on their own. It sure would be nice!!!!!


----------



## TheNewWife

Copied from my journal:

Alright, well that appointment didn't exactly go as planned. :S

The midwife took my blood pressure and it was high, like last week. So she had me lie down for a while and decided to do a vaginal exam & sweep (which was much less painful that I'd imagined!) I am only 1 cm dilated and 40% effaced at this point, so not much hope of labour anytime soon. Then she took my blood pressure again and it was still high.

So, I have to go to the hospital tonight at 6:00 to consult with the OB/GYN on duty, get blood work done (to check liver levels and clotting issues) and to have a non-stress test done. The baby seems completely fine - heartbeat was 128 and he/she was moving around a lot so she's not concerned about the baby.

If my BP is still high tonight, they will probably induce but it will most likely be a slow induction unless my bloodwork shows something alarming. She said they will probably start with a cervical gel (and possibly send me home to see if anything happens) before they move on to oxytocin or other means.

I'll post if I can... otherwise I'll text Adzuki as I can and she will update for me. 

Now that this is a reality ... I'm kind of freaking out !!!!!


----------



## MollyApple

*Boothh* - your baby boy is just too gorgeous for words!! What a labour story too!! Was it the pethidine or the G&A or the combination that sent you loopy? Just wondering what I should be asking for?! :haha:

*OC* - it's weird isn't how we obsess about our dates, being overdue, desperate to have the baby then as soon as we're given a date when we can expect it to start happening we freak out!! I went through this too when I was originally booked for c/s and again when I got given an induction date, I think its a combination of fear of the procedures and interference and reality hitting home... We'll be fine honey, :hugs: although I think it happening unexpectedly at least alleviates some of the pressure and I do really hope you stay an August baby! :dust:

Today I keep thinking "Arghhhhhhh!! In a few days I'm really,really going to be a mum to a living, crying, sleeping [edit few other things] baby - my baby and not just a concept in my head!" No more speculating, no more waiting. It's just too surreal to cope with and I can't imagine how I am going to feel walking into hospital knowing that within a couple of days I'll be leaving with this baby - a lifelong bond to a new life! I remember leaving London to come here and having a moment where I wanted to turn and run back into the house, lock myself in the bathroom and pretend it was all a dream because I knew I'd be a whole different person next time I walked through that door! And then I just get ridiculously excited at the prospect and do happy dance :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


*RR* - so sorry to hear how much pain you are in. People always say what a relief its supposed to be when it drops but its really just a whole lot of new pains and discomforts! Lets hope you pop early and try to take it easy!

*Jai_Jai* - perhaps you should have a chat with your MW or GP, maybe they can offer you some positive feedback about the hospital, I would certainly tell your midwife how you feel because it is going to impact on how you feel when are going there for real labour. I changed my hospital at 37 weeks because I had no faith or trust in them nor had I met any mw/dr that I really liked or bonded with. Reassuringly my GP shared my concerns.

After my experiences I am probably a little over indulgent of RBH but the difference between the two NHS hospitals is just incredible and I love all the staff there (with exception of "I learned everything I know from James Herriot" Midwife but even she was lovely beforehand). Talk to someone because you will be a nervous wreck by the time you have to go there again. I strongly believe that maternity depts should indulge pregnant women their concerns and false labours even if they secretly think we're neurotic because often enough there are genuine reasons to be concerned. :hugs:

*Pippin*, your day makes me feel lazy in comparison! I spent the morning trying to make up for lost sleep and instead counting contractions and hoping they weren't going to be real. Had a bath, light lunch then went to see midwife and drop off some samples for testing at the hospital. By the time I came back the pain had eased so I took the opportunity to get some sleep, then eat dinner, (give myself indigestion), another bath, horlicks and bed, how lazy am I?! :blush: I'm promising myself tomorrow I am going to lots of things I could have done today. But will I really?! :winkwink:


----------



## Aunty E

Well happy due date to me. Whoopee.


Am now really sick of people asking if I've had the baby yet.


----------



## smith87999

Good luck new wife... :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Hi all!

Might be a mbit of a tmi question here but me and the hubby attempted the deed last night in attempt to get things moving and we couldn't do it. :o/ Sorry if tmi but hubby said it felt "different" and like he couldn't go up very far and i felt like something was blocking the pathway if ya get me LOL!!! Anyone else having that trouble??


----------



## Jai_Jai

OC - glad you have a date now, defo scary once you know when you will have baby by, hope the walking and stuff starts things off for you naturally!

NewWife - Yes the sweep does not hurt does it, just 'odd' I think someone fishing around up there :haha: good luck hun

Molly - I am glad the RBH are good, I know from friends etc that have had babies there that it is wonderful :D I wish often that I was still in Wokingham, and then I would also be there and I would also not have to drive an hr to get to the hospital :grr: I always find this weird!! One tip though hun if you or when you go in should I say make sure if you have a stuident check your dilation, just ensure the mw does too (a close friend of mine was told she was 4cm dilated on arrival by student and was given an epi only to find out later that actually at that time she was only 1cm as no one had checked and next time they checked several hrs later she was only 3cm, by the time she had to push the spi had worn off.....This is NOT to scare you!!!) In fact I will be doing the same, just for safe meausure!!

AE - :hugs: Happy Due Date hun :cake: :wohoo: I am too getting irritated with ppl asking 'any sign yet?' arrrrrrrrrrrrgh if there was I would not tell you and yes I think you would bluddy know if I had of had the baby!!!!! So yes I totally understand :hugs:

Ruby - We have not had that prob.....maybe the baby is on its way out and you didn't know cos your not in pain :D bliss....did you have a feel yourself??

Well I have definitely caught up on sleep :D the acupuncture was clearly a waste of money as I am not in labour like he said I would be by now :growlmad:

This morning after I went to toilet - TMI TMI ALERT - when I wiped there was a huge amount of jelly stuff - clearish - like EWCM....loads of it....!?! what is this?? Anyone had it??? was not tinged brown or pink :sad2:


----------



## MollyApple

Jai_Jai - thats sounds like your show honey! It doesn't have to be tinged any colour, the blood is only if the cervix has been irritated in some way (like having James Herriot the midwife up there). So lets hope this is yet another sign things are moving for you, it def means you are at least starting to dilate  

Luncheon bell has just been called, will finish this post later x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: luncheon bell :D hope its nice hun - what did you have?? xx I might have a pineapple :D

Thanks Molly - I was hoping it might be....I had this 2wks ago today as well!?! would it just be more?? sorry I am a bit unsure......I hope its another sign!! I do feel like baby has moved down or cervix more open as I feel more movement in my lady bits....I know s/he was no more engaged on Wed when went in........


----------



## rubyrose

Aunt E - Happy due date!

Jai Jai - na didnt have a feel, Im a bit freaked out actually!! And yeah I've had that clear jelly stuff, think its just part of the mucus plug it looks like snot dont it LOL!! You can lose it in parts 


MW appt fine anyway, baby is fully engaged, not surprised. Mw was lovely and said she felt for me and just to take paracetamol before bed but there isnt much she can do. The relief will only come when his here!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: yeah it does resemble snot a bit :haha: I think this was maybe the buk of it then cos it was LOADS :haha: almost the size of a piece of toilet paper :haha: oh well with all thats happened this week maybe its planning on coming on time :D dunno why I feel so overdue (the whole 37wks thing I think) still have 4 days hey? I just cant imagine it now iykwim - well wed i thought this is it and got my head around that - then nothing....and now it feels like it is not going to happen.

glad mw appt was ok, just confirmed what you knew already I guess hey? hopefully ur LO will come soon Ruby seeing as so engaged - yeh I try to feel up there sometimes but it has always freaked me out :rofl: when I was younger I had huge probs using tampons to begin with cos it made me feelq queezy and light headed - well this is how I felt during the sweep too, did not hurt but gosh did it make me feel a little faint :dohh:


----------



## overcomer79

Good morning everyone,

Well as expected, I didn't sleep last night. I am thinking on me and the dog taking a nice stroll today if I can get my ankles to work. 

Has anyone heard from Shiv lately? I saw a few days ago that she was in labor. I must admit that I am a bit jealous LOL!!! 

I do really want things to start happening quickly for everyone as I don't know how OH will cope if I have to be induced. He has this idea that he will be able to stay in there the entire day and I'm sorry but no he has to eat and I'm not allowing him to bring food in when I'm not allowed to eat a lot!!! I told him that last night lol. Well, I think I'm going to grab my ipod and phone (people will freak if I don't have it) and take dog out for a bit. 

Even though I'm not officially on leave, they aren't comfortable with me being at work. I'm home playing the waiting game as for now. 

Happy dd Aunty E.


----------



## ShadowRat

OC, Shiv popped! ~Check her FB- I think she had a baby girl yesterday, by the looks of her comments! :happydance: I won't blab the name though, just in case she wants to announce it herself :)


----------



## ShadowRat

I also see from FB that Sam_Star didn't get her C Section on Wednesday :( The arseholes in Bristol cancelled at the last minute and she is still waiting to hear when they WILL be doing it. Must be awful to be left hanging like that, hope you're doing OK Sam honey!!! xx


----------



## Vici

Hello ladies, i'm finally back from hospital so going to try and catch up with you all :)

Aunty E - Happy due date hun :D

Shiv - massive congrats hun, saw your little girl has arrived :happydance:

OC - sorry to hear you had a bad night, enjoy your walk xx

RR - glad your MW app went well hun and that LO is engaged. Like Jai_jai said, guess you already knew that :rofl: heres hoping for you. Not sure about the sexy time tho, maybe it is coz LO is so deeply engaged? Like you I don't feel. I did have 1 go but after feeling how high she went up there today theres no way I could reach myself :rofl:

Mollyapple - i know what you mean about thinking about LO actually arriving, i'm def at that stage! How our lifes are going to be completely changed forever in a matter of days!! :cloud9: Good luck with your induction tomorrow, hope all goes smoothly for you xx

New wife - good luck hun xx

kaygeebee - sorry to hear your treatment has been proving difficult hun, but at least you know whats going on. I'll message you my mob number again hun xx

Jai_jai - how did you find your accupuncture hun? I think i'm a bit too much of a scaredy cat for that :rofl:

dimples - glad to see things are heading the right way for you. Interesting to see the weight estimates and be able to compare them to how much your LO will actually weigh :)

Will update me in a new post as its been a long day!!


----------



## overcomer79

Thanks shadow!!!

That is great about shiv. The walk DID NOTHING but irritate my tendonitis!!! 

I'm not happy with what they are doing with sam_star! I wish there was something I could do as I know Elinor's condition still plays on her mind regularly!


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks vici!  Yeah i am not brave enough to have a route up there! It does feel like I am sitting on a bowling ball all the time which i suspect is the little mites head making it uncomfortable for me!! :o/


Anyone have any ideas what might happen at my mw appt net week? I'll be 39 + 6 so not overdue but one day off due date, do you think she'll give me a sweep?


----------



## Vici

Well, as for me, I got to hospital at 10:30 this morning, just for an app with registra re. sweep, induction etc! Saw a MW within 5/10 mins for BP and urine check! Protein in urine and BP up agaaaain!! She said she'd ask the doc if she wanted me into the day unit before seeing me to which she replied yes! So into day unit - half an hour + monitoring, redo urine, MW had a feel - only 2/5 palpable now so LO moved down some more and bump measuring 45cm!!! Back into waiting room to be told that there were 3 people ahead of us so we went for a walk and got a drink etc! Back to waiting and then into see doc. 

Explained she didn't want me too far over term with all the factors adding up and suggested 26th Aug (Wed)!! OMFGG i thought!! :dohh::dohh: So I asked her if i could have it a bit after to just give my self a chance to get going. The rest of next week was booked up so we have gone for 1st September which is exactly 1 week after due date! (i picked it as its after BH weekend and into next school yr (Shaun and doc laughed at me but when we went back to MW that was the first thing she said :rofl:) She said she wanted to do a sweep today which I agreed to and she has told me to get another one next week from my MW. She did the sweep and although it didn't hurt, it was quite uncomfortable. My cervix was quite soft but not at all dilated so she had a real job finding the opening. After lots of rooting around she found it and proceeded to "sweep" and ooo my the cramps!! But it was quickly over and now hoping it'll help :) Been bleeding since but she said this would happen as I'd had quite a lot of irritation to the cervix! Funny how i thought i'd check the other day but theres no way i could have got up as far as she did :rofl: My body wouldn't bend that much!!

Then after all that she said because of my BP etc etc she wanted EVERYTHING rechecked ready for induction - so I then went back into day unit and had to redo urine, have ALL the blood tests taken again and I have another huge pot for yet another 24 hr urine collection!! 

But, at least they are giving me a chance to do it on my own, which I also figured would make me much more favourable for induction should I go a week over. So, here's hoping hey gals :D

Sorry its so long :blush:


----------



## Vici

I had a sweep today RR so no reason why they shouldn't give you one :)


----------



## rubyrose

Wow vici you've had a time with your pregnancy with all the protein and BP problems, i feel guilty for moaning! It's fab you have an induction date now tho hon! 2/5 palpable to thats how i have been since week 36 and its a bloody NIGHTMARE!! Bet your excited to have a date tho! xx


----------



## overcomer79

Wow Vici...you and I could go on the same day as that is when I'm due in for induction. Fx'ed that we won't need it. My dr. was not able to do a sweep for me yesterday because she could get barely a finger in. I think she would have if she thought that it was absolutely necessary and if I was past due. I see her again on friday for a fetal stress test and hopefully a sweep. I really do want to go on my own but understand that inductions are meant to keep LO safe so I won't object. I'm ready to have real ankles again!


----------



## Vici

overcomer79 said:


> Wow Vici...you and I could go on the same day as that is when I'm due in for induction. Fx'ed that we won't need it. My dr. was not able to do a sweep for me yesterday because she could get barely a finger in. I think she would have if she thought that it was absolutely necessary and if I was past due. I see her again on friday for a fetal stress test and hopefully a sweep. I really do want to go on my own but understand that inductions are meant to keep LO safe so I won't object. I'm ready to have real ankles again!

Yeah, i think if i wasn't so keen to go on my own, i'd have stopped her. She did say she had a right job lol!! Still, its done now :D


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies, just from memory.....

Congrats on induction date *Vici* :happydance: that's the date I have in mind too when I go next week.

*OC* sorry the sweep wasn't successful I guess your baby just isn't ready yet. I just know that mine isn't ready as I'm only 3/5 engaged so I can't see how I'd have dilated any yet.

*Shiv* congrats on your baby girl. :yipee:

*Jai_Jai* good news re plug, wish mine would go or something would show :dohh:

As for me I went out to lunch with DH, read a book and watched cricket an spent an hour on the phone to a good friend. So yet another lazy day for me. Still can't believe how time is flying by I thought these last weeks were supposed to go slowly!!!


----------



## rubyrose

Pippin - don't be so sure! You could of dilated being 3/5 engaged. Mines been 2/5 since 36 weeks and it aint made a blind bit of difference LOL!! Just keep thinking positive xx


----------



## Pippin

*RR* Really cool? I just assumes he'd have to be lower down. I'm just a bit worried about her fishing down there she's so young and I feel like she more a friend than a doctor. I'd rather some old lady did it.


----------



## rubyrose

Pip - It should still do something I would imagine particuarly if you helped things along and did a bit of bouncing and walking to get the head to drop down further! I know it must be weird having a mw like a friend but I'm sure she'll be professional and make chatter and act like your havin a cuppa together LOL! Just remember to stay relaxed and it will be over quicker xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Vici - wow what a day at the hospital huh? glad you have an induction date and yeh if your going to be induced then next school yr is all good :D I would have done the same - gosh what a route around she had for your sweep!! Gad you got one though and I hope it helps!!

Ruby - I think your mw will give you a sweep, but I would just ring up before your appt and ask rather than suggest on the day, then she is prepared and can move you accordingly if need be!?! I have another on Tues too so FX they work for us!

Pip - wow sounds like a wonderful day :D I have had a lazy day today too!! I think the weeks are flying by too....I can't believe it is almost September!!!! 

I kinda feel like I want to hold on until Sept now so that I can have baby in next school yr...only until the 1st :rofl: but they are talking of inducing me next Fri because of SPD....

I had more of that plug stuff come out in the bath :sick: and then my boobs started to leak colostrum - very odd, I have not had a single thing out of them the entire time I have been preg, started to think they were not working :rofl:


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone :hi:

I have had a quick read through the last few days happenings - and all i can say is that I hope all of you go into labour soon - i send you lots of labour dust!!

Oh and Jai Jai - that is your plug - mine came away a few days before i went into labour!

SO baby Sophia is here! 

I will do a quick birth story for you........
My waters broke at 12.45 (lunchtime) on Wednesday but I had no pain or contractions. The birth centre asked me to go in to check on baby - so at 2pm I was hooked up to monitor - baby was fine and I was having mild contractions every 3 minutes. After an hour of monitoring I could feel the contractions but not anything too bad so they sent me home - saying that if I hadn't give birth by 8am the following day to go to hospital where i had been booked for induction (as an extra incentive it was our wedding anniversary the follwoing day and I really didn't want to shar eit with anyone - even my baby!)

SO I went home and by the time I got home the contractions were every 2minutes and getting quite painful! Oh and we even popped in to Tesco on the way home to collect some supllies, so I was wandering around having contractions!)anyway - got home and that is when I posted on here that I was in labour about 5ish I think?!?!

So I lasted about 90 minutes wandering around at home before I was contracting every 90 seconds with contractions lasting 50 seconds - ridciulous!

Got back to birth centre at 7pm - where I was 4 cm dilated ( The first thing I said to the midwife was "please don't send me home"!) They also told me at that point that the baby had lots of dark hair! not ginger as I had predicted (remember that long conversation we had on here about ginger babies?)

She told me I was in active labour (thank god - if this wasn't active labour I don't know what is!) and that it usually takes an hour per cm to dilate so expect 6 hours) and that I could go in the pool when is was 5cm dilated (so approx an hour).

SO they got me on gas and air (amazing stuff!) while they filled up the pool, the contractions were now pretty much constant! And by the time the pool was filled and at temp - I felt the need to push - the midwife said " I doubt it but lets take a look" - she looked and I was 10cm dilated!! in an hour!! That's what constant contractions do for you! So I got in the pool just in time to start pushing! The pool was AMAZING - could barely feel any contractions and didn't need gas and air. The contractions when pushing feel different to when dilating - they didn't seem to hurt! Pushing was the hardest thing I have ever done and SO exhausting - I honestly thought I would never get my baby out. After about 30 minutes of pushing I started to see a head appearing each push (FREAKY!) which spurred me on - then with really quite a small amout of pain the head came out (the water really did numb everything!) and then one more contraction and my baby was out. I was so tired that I could barely hold the baby to my chest and then they said to lift her up to see what she was. David who had been behind me cheering me o in my ear, lifted her up and we both said "oh it's a boy" and the midwives both giggled and said look again!! It was a girl and we were confusing her quite big lady parts for balls!! So at 9.54 pm Sophia was born weighing 6lbs 12oz (so much for the big baby scare I had!). They let me cuddle her for 10 minutes then gave me the injection to get the placenta out and gave Sophia to David to cuddle. Then they spent an hour stitching me up! ouchy, as my perenium tore right through! They said it wasn't that bad as apparently I was very petite down there (was being the opperative word!).

She breast feed right away - leading me into a false sense of security! 

So I had a quick labour 9 hours on total and only 7 of contractions. We went to our lovely double room, where Sophia slept through until well pretty much the next afternoon!! We stayed in another night, I was SO glad David could stay with me, to try and get breatfeeding established as Sophia favoured my left boob for some reason! Anyway she has now fed well from both and we came home at 5pm today.

She is now asleep but is stirring and will want some boob action I am sure.

Sorry to have bleated on - I ahev not reda this back - so sorry for typos and anything that doesn't make sense! If you have got this far then thanks for reading.

Also thank you all for all the friendship and support you have given over the last months - I look forward to keeping this up in the Lion cub xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and pips I am only 3/5's engaged and I am 2cm dilated!

Do not worry about your mw - I have the same relationship with mine, but think I would prefer that than not have a good relationship whilst she is fishing around as it makes me more relaxed iykwim than a stranger or someone I dont like...


----------



## rubyrose

Shiv - wow thats made me even more determined to have the pool room (i so hope its avaliable!) congrats on your lil bundle of joy!

jai jai - cheers hun, think i will call on wednesday or something and ask if they can do it. Not looking forward to it tbh, rathr not spend my friday evening having my fanjita poked around in but its got to be done! Deffo sounds like your losing your plug! Mine just (if it is plug) seems to come out in drabs its gross!


----------



## Pippin

Oh *Shiv* what an amazing birth story, I so wanted one like that but I can't go to the birth centre as I have asthma :hissy: anyway so so pleased you had an amazing experience and once again congrats. Can we have pictures when you feel up to it :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Just gonna feed Sophia and then I'll get some piccies up x

you girls are great x


----------



## Pippin

Thanks *Jai_Jai* good to know, I'll ask for one on tuesday if I can pluck up the courage. I'm so rubbish at asking for these things and how to word questions like 'when are you effing well going to induce me :hissy:' I always back out at the last moment. Being a teacher you'd think I'd have more guts!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

Hopefully one of the last pictures of my bump at 39+4 (yesterday), although I'm betting one more next week will be on the cards. Just starting to get stretch marks now so want baby to make an appearance soon please!!!
 



Attached Files:







39+4.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Vici

Shiv - your birth story is amzing, well done you xx


----------



## rubyrose

You have a lovely bump pippin x


----------



## Vici

Pippin - your bump is lovely :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Shiv!! That labour sounds wonderful - hope mine is as good as that :D thank you so much for sharing!!

I have watched baby tales on tv and was shocked at the size of the boys balls :shock: I thought there was something wrong they look like Mens!!! So I guess little girls lady bits are swollen from the hormones too!!! sheesh - glad I know that now so i dont freak!!


----------



## rubyrose

Jai jai - I know they look HUGE dont they?! Even in the 28 week scan we had she showed us his bits and they looked massive especially compared to his lil willy haha! Yeah i suppose the girls parts come out all swollen to! least we are prepared hehe


----------



## Jai_Jai

Ruby - yeh I know it is very odd but hopefully it will work - plugs are gross :sick:

Pips - yeh defo ask.....I know what you mean I am absolutely rubbish at things like that too...I hate asking for things...on Wed when I rang labour ward she was rude on the phone too and I forgot to ask for a room with a birth pool, so I got OH to ring up for me and ask.....I always walk out of places feeling disappointed and saying oh they didnt do this they didnt do that and ppl are like well did you ask....no :blush: so cant expect ppl to read minds!! I am glad you are like that too being a teacher cos I have thought how the hell am i going to be a teacher when i cant stand up for myself!?! However, if a family member or friend needed something i would ring up and demand it etc but cant do it for myself :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies.

Just know exactly what you mean by swollen bits, my friend said her little girl was huge!!! She felt really sorry for her. Boys are even worse.

Jai_JAI in the classroom I'm a right old meanie I have lots of balls in there it's just dealing with adults I chicken out :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

rubyrose said:


> Jai jai - I know they look HUGE dont they?! Even in the 28 week scan we had she showed us his bits and they looked massive especially compared to his lil willy haha! Yeah i suppose the girls parts come out all swollen to! least we are prepared hehe

yeh the first time i saw the boy bits i was at a friends and i totally freaked!!!! :shock: could not believe it and seriously thought it was not right, then every boy i seen since has had huge bits so I am ok with it now :haha: which is great cos I reeeeally think I am having a boy (with ginger hair :haha:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

meanie!?! lol - not by the comments your students left, they seemed to love you!! Or maybe thats cos they got good results :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

Pip, I just ask things like "how far over are you going to let me go?" I always "fish" for the information iykwim. As for my dr, she is a young person as well. (maybe mid 30s) I didn't have a regular gyn dr before getting pregnant because I'm so uncomfortable with unauthorized males down there. LOL. I was a nervous wreck when a male dr in the practice checked my cervix at 25wks. I was so glad OH was there. In a way, I wouldn't mind holding off to my induction date because she put it when she is on call. Otherwise, I may get one of the men or the female that I always called a ditz. Anyway, I am sure they all know what they are doing and I probably am not being fair to the other woman dr because she had twins in march. It is odd how the women in the practice are young and the men are older! I'm sure by the point of delivery, I will just be glad that it is almost over and won't care who delivers as long as I know they are qualified. 

What caused me to go off on that?...geez...my mind is gone :(


----------



## Shiv

Hiya, hopefully this link will work - if not let me know and I'll upload a different way!

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=116017&id=581926861&l=a73d757d1d


----------



## Jai_Jai

I saw them :cloud9: she is beautiful and sooo tiny :D love her jungle sleepsuit too :D lush lush lush :dance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

just seen you were due the day after me :hissy: I want to meet my baby :cry: 

:rofl: hahaha wat am I like?!!


----------



## Pippin

*Shiv* link works, just so adorable hon and so tiny :haha: makes her even more cute. congrats :yipee:

*Jai_Jai* I always take the firm but fair approach and that makes them respect you more. I have my favourites (yer I know I shouldn't) and they tend to be the older ones, sixth form and GCSE students. the ones that want to do my subject iykwim. I found being to nice meant they walked all over me and I ended up shouting but now it's a very different story.

*OC* thanks for the tips hon. I'm going to try fishing on tuesday. I've been thinking about how to say it. I know they'll induce at 10-12 days but my next appointment will be about 9 days over so I'm going to ask if that's enough time to book me in without having to wait even longer and then ask if we can do it now. I did manage to ask if she can book me and she said yes. I'll also ask when do we try doing a sweep and if she offers then and there I'm going to swallow my pride and just say yes. I have to stop being such a prude.


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> just seen you were due the day after me :hissy: I want to meet my baby :cry:
> 
> :rofl: hahaha wat am I like?!!

I feel the same hon, I'm getting so jealous and worried I'll be the last one standing which is silly. I'm generally coping okay with it all but I feel left out and I know that is sssooooo silly. Especially as TheNewWife is being induced today, we chat all the time on FB so I feel quite close, she's also a teacher, and I had this thought we'd go the same time :dohh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Pips - yeah that seems to be the best way so I have witnessed, certainly was that way for me at school too! I know when I was on teacher practice I always had my favourites too....some of the time though I did have to hold back laughter at the naughty ones (guess that is different when they are 6-8 lol and not 16-18)

Shiv - How much did Sophia weigh? xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Pippin said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> just seen you were due the day after me :hissy: I want to meet my baby :cry:
> 
> :rofl: hahaha wat am I like?!!
> 
> I feel the same hon, I'm getting so jealous and worried I'll be the last one standing which is silly. I'm generally coping okay with it all but I feel left out and I know that is sssooooo silly. Especially as TheNewWife is being induced today, we chat all the time on FB so I feel quite close, she's also a teacher, and I had this thought we'd go the same time :dohh:Click to expand...

I know its mad....I kinda came to peace with it all today when I decided actualy I am not even 'due' yet and most ppl are late.....it just seems everyone is popping early in our thread or on time....I do feel left out too and thought I would be early - as did everyone...I think that made it worse cos everyone thought I would be at least a week early and kept telling me so - I think I am still going to be sitting here on the 6th Sept tapping my fingers and talking to an empty room (thread) :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

We'll have to keep each other sane!!! What will be will be and I have to keep telling myself that. My Mum said look on the bright side, he'll be the oldest in the year not the youngest and I know I wanted that from the start so I have to keep reminding myself of it. I feel everyone has better signs than me but we've got to forget that and focus on enjoying the last few days of peace and quiet.

On a different note I think baby is sitting on a nerve as my legs feel all wobbly, have you ever had that? Like I'm at sea sitting down. Very strange.


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi girls im really really sorry but i need to let of some steam.....
So 7 oclock this evening i get a phone call its yet another doctor in bristol informing me that "im still on there radar and they havent forgotten about us" she says that a SCBU bed for Elinor is unlikely over the weekend and that they have been "phoning around all british hospitals" to locate one which they did - in birmingham - which is a 2 and a half hour drive from cardiff and is simply impossible because of my boys - i simply cant be that far away its not fair on them!!
She said that i could travel there in the morning and have Elinor tomorrow but i cant do it im in catch 22 i really want this pregnancy over with i NEED to get myself better so i can focus on getting Elinor through her surgeries and at the moment my SPD is so bad i hurts to do anything!
So i have turned this down and basically have now been told that if i start labouring anytime over the weekend to go to my local hospital and have Elinor there and they will stabilise her and take her to birmingham anyway!! SO REALLY I HAD NO CHOICE WHY DIDNT THEY SAY THAT IN THE BEGINNING??????
Now for the reallt ranty part.....
My lovely, caring, considerate husband has decided that last night and tonight are really good nights to start drinking!!! So even if i do go into labour im on my own!!
I just dont know what to do it feels like my whole life is falling apart and there is nothing i can do to stop it! These last 4 months have really been the worst of my whole life im falling apart at the seems and i cant rely on anyone to put me back together im just expected to do it all myself and look after 2 children!
Sorry for the over emotion but i really dont have anyone else i can talk to.


----------



## overcomer79

*hugs* sam :( sorry you are going through this!

Well, I got confirmation from the hospital that I'm due in sept 1st at 7:30 for my induction if nothing happens. My pains are quite calm so I'm not expecting anything to happen over the weekend. I'm in pain due to tendonitis and of course can't take anything that will help for it. DH has called several times asking how I was doing and I told him I was "fine" and of course he doesn't believe me. Oh well though...I don't know what to do.


----------



## Pippin

Oh Sam I am so sorry that this is all happening. Is there no way you can go to Birmingham and then get transfered as soon as a bed get available at Bristol. I know it's a long way but if it's just for a few days/ a week maybe it'll okay to leave the boys just for that short time. I don't know what to suggest really. This is so unfair honey I know you must be on the edge of despair if not in it. All I can offer is lots of hugs :hug:


----------



## jelr

Hi girls

Well I have read but am too tired to reply to everyone. Sorry for being rude.

Well Happy Due date to me and I'm afraid it has been a teary one, I am totally hormonal today and am being silly, I honestly didn't think it would bother me if I went overdue, but I just really want to hold my baby now.

I think i'm more afraid that LO wont be here before the 29th as this is when I found out about my MMC last year and from the 29th until the 3rd this was just a long and horrible week last year I would prefer LO was here before hand as I would be afraid that something will go wrong.

Sorry now for bringing the post down but last years events were as follows: 

29th August - Had my 16 week check up and nurse couldn't find heartbeat but explained that this is normal on the doppler - but I got so upset that DH brought me into casualty to ease my mind - but unfortunately on the scan no heartbeat was detected - we were sent home over the weekend incase dates were wrong and heartbeat was not in yet as LO was only measuring 9 weeks.

30th August - Had convinced ourselves that dates were wrong and everything was fine, but I started to bleed.

31st August - Had convinced oursevles that bleeding was only because of stress but cramps started.

1st September - Back for 2nd Scan and still no heartbeat - sent home to make decision on what to do.

2nd September - Bleeding increased and decided to opt for D&C.

3rd September - Went into hospital for D&C.

As you can see the whole week was just horrible and it has been embedded on my brain forever and I know that the joy of this LO will make up for any loss, but I really think It will make me think that something could go wrong with this LO and I just dont want this joyous event to be tainted with last years events.

Sorry girls I know you probably all think I'm being silly.

and on top of feeling so fed up all I have had all day is people texting and ringing saying any move, do they really think we are not going to tell them or that Lo has to arrive ontime - DH has decided that the next person to say it he is going to say yeah sure she had twins yesterday.

Hope your all well.


----------



## jelr

Hi Sam only saw your message now :hugs: to you honey.

I agree with pippin would you be better to get it over with and then get transfered as soon as a bed comes up for her, do they have any idea when a bed will come up in Bristol, it is so horrible you are going through this, you can do this honey, you have gotten this far and you will get through the rest. Your DH is probably turning to drink because of the worry but that is certainly not fair on you, you need him to be strong for you at the moment, not feeling sorry for himself.

Keep the chin up because you can do this. I feel so bad now giving out about being fed up when you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Shiv: Many Congrats - Pics on FB are gorgeous, she is adorable, I love your birth story too, nice to see a good one, ouch on the tear though. :hugs: to you honey.


----------



## Pippin

*jelr* understandably your upset honey. I want to reassure you that there really is very little chance anything going wrong now but I know that won't make any difference. I so understand how you must be feeling. Let hope for some labour dust for you :dust: If the dates do coincide maybe it's fate that something good, well wonderful, will replace those bad memories you have. The world works in mysterious ways sometimes. Maybe try to see it's a good thing if your bundle of joy arrives on a date that has bad memories, kinda rewriting the record so to speak.


----------



## jelr

Thanks Pippin I know that is how I will probably feel once it has happend its worrying about it happening that is driving me mad if that makes sense.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: for sam and jelr - off to bed now sorry its short just wanted you both to know i am thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## elly75

:hugs: to shiv and Jelr. 

Sorry for lack of comments today. Really tired (hubby took me around the mall and Ikea for 'walking' and I'm plain tuckered out now).


----------



## MollyApple

Jelr & Sam :hugs: so sorry to hear you're both going through difficult times and something happens to help both of you feel more positive.

RR - not sure if this is your first baby, but I read in the NICE guidelines that first-tim moms should be offered a sweep at 40 weeks which you more or less will be. I'd play up on the engagement pain too! If your body is not ready it wont do any harm and if it is... well who knows?! Hope you get it.

Vici - blimey, what a day and still not really sure it was all that productive for you? Still looks like you might not be waiting too long now...

Shiv - Sophia is stunning, sooo cute, I like her sleeping zombie pose  I've been offered birth pool but was thinking of opting for dry bith but you may have just changed my mind...

Jai_Jai - a show and colustrum, sounds like all happening at once - maybe we can add labour to that list too: :dust:

Oddly enough having been told by mw on thurs that my bloody CM was my show I then started leaking the jelly snot in the bath too tonight. I'm now paranoid my waters will follow so I'm lying on loads of towels - I feel a bit like princess and the pea! In fact, every time I've got up for the loo or out of the bath in the last week I've done it tenderly expecting them to go!

I've been having periods of contractions (some regular others not) which have faded away with activity but hurt so much, I'm getting lots of practice in on breathing technique and zoning out the pain in preparation for the weekend! Because I have a blocked milk duct, I've been expressing to try and clear it before my milk comes in (oweee) and I've noticed that this triggers off regular contractions nicely... maybe something else to add to your lists of things to try? And I don't know if the other new moms noticed this too but I'm finding that keeping my "systems" clear help the contractions to be not so painful although that could be because darling Mango is sitting on and squeezing my bowels (sorry for TMI). On the other hand hunger pangs make them worse too so I'm finding something very light (even just a couple of biscuits) are helping.

I feel like Mango is more in position - lower and heavier and pressing down more than ever. I have really started to waddle dramatically the last couple of days and today felt as if the baby was practically dangling out of me it felt so low - I keep getting the urge to check its not - how irrational can I get?!

Got a lot to do tmrw but hope to check-in on here before I go to the hospital. 

Also, instead of boy/girl I'm now getting people to place bets in Leo/Virgo (Sunday or Monday?). Personally I feel I might not even need to be induced at this rate! OH finishes work a midnight tmrw for 3 weeks, I think the moment he hits that last piano chord its all going to kick off!! Still hoping for my little lion club! Also I mentioned the G&A effect on Boothh and MJ to OH today, he said it sounds like great stuff and he's looking forward to the entertainment! :shock: so glad I banned the video camera!!

Will try and get an update on facebook at the very least and look fwd to hearing who else pops this weekend. I think I challenged New Wife to a race, all welcome to join us!

If I don't get online again tmrw Good luck and Labour Dust to you all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## overcomer79

Hey guys,

I'm trying to figure out if I am in labor. I have been having contractions since around 7pm and I'm hoping they don't stop throughout the night. Mine aren't feeling like period type cramps anymore...it is more of a stabbing pain. Fx'ed this is it!!!


----------



## MollyApple

overcomer79 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I am in labor. I have been having contractions since around 7pm and I'm hoping they don't stop throughout the night. Mine aren't feeling like period type cramps anymore...it is more of a stabbing pain. Fx'ed this is it!!!

Hi OC, I suspect you might not get this - my contractions in the night developed stabbing pains below and I'm definitely in labour!!

Trying to follow the bath, rest, eat protocol but they are so much more painful than every before and accompanied by another weird sensation so I'm wondering if my infection has caused my uterus to become really irritated? I keep blaming it on that internal, this morning I was screaming expletives about that £*&@ midwife *%^£@% me up inside and making this so much more painful with her agonising internal but I think its more likely the infection :(

I'm trying to bear the pain as long as possible to finish packing, get contractions a bit closer together etc but I suspect I might be going in soon as I think its going to need a dose of pethidine to get me through this, each one is almost calusing me to pass out too so I think my oxygen levels must be low still too. 

Good luck OC and everyone else this weekend xx Molly xx

:dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## Vici

Good luck girlies :) How exciting :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Good luck Molly (glad it has happened naturally for you :yipee:) Looking forward to hearing what you have - I think girl :D 

Hope things run smoothly hunny!!

Good luck OC hope this is it for you

labour :dust: for fast labours!!

:hugs: excited for you both although very jealous too :haha:


----------



## elly75

Good luck, Molly and OC! Hoping this is it for both of you and sending lots of labour :dust: your way!


----------



## Sam_Star

Oooooh good luck girls!! I will keep my legs crossed for you as i do not want Elinor before monday hahaha!


----------



## Vici

Been having quite uncomfortable BHs this morning and the sweep must have done something as i've lost my plug, Woo hoo :happydance:


----------



## Vici

O and how can "time of your life" from Dirty Dancing be only number 32 in the best movie soundtracks of all time? Scandolous!!!! :rofl:


----------



## elly75

Yay Vici on loosing your plug. :happydance:

As for the song, dunno as it is rather catchy. Where'd you find this listing??


----------



## Pippin

Ohhh good luck MollyApple and OC super jealous things are happening for you both. :yipee:

Vici glad you lost your plug honey :yipee: I knicker check every time I go to the loo and nothing :hissy:

Nothing to report here although I'm really pleased DH and I actually managed to do the deed last night :wohoo: I know it's silly but after months of not I was being to think we wouldn't be able to before the birth. Will try again tonight see if that brings things on.


----------



## elly75

Hee hee, Pippin. Even if it doesn't bring anything along, try to enjoy it!

We've been trying to do that to jump start things but no luck. Well, the main thing that its resulted in is a very happy hubby. :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Hehehehe we did :blush: I keep thinking it could be way to painful after the birth for a long time and that would make it even longer to wait :rofl:

He's cooking me a curry tonight bless him. He's convinced he's coming on time, I hate to tell him only 4% do!!!


----------



## elly75

Very true. That and both might be a little too pooped to do so once the little one arrives!

Aww what a sweetie!

We had a talk last night and he asked me if I thought we were ready for this. My response? Well we can't do anything about it now -- too late!


----------



## Vici

elly75 said:


> Yay Vici on loosing your plug. :happydance:
> 
> As for the song, dunno as it is rather catchy. Where'd you find this listing??

I've got VH1 on and its a countdown! Was beaten by the Shoop Shoop song for crying out loud :rofl:



Pippin said:


> Vici glad you lost your plug honey :yipee: I knicker check every time I go to the loo and nothing :hissy:
> 
> Nothing to report here although I'm really pleased DH and I actually managed to do the deed last night :wohoo: I know it's silly but after months of not I was being to think we wouldn't be able to before the birth. Will try again tonight see if that brings things on.

:happydance: thanks hun :D I've been knicker checking for ages but no need, there was no missing it when i wiped :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

elly75 said:


> We had a talk last night and he asked me if I thought we were ready for this. My response? Well we can't do anything about it now -- too late!

Funny you should say this but it's the same for us. I'm thinking if he's late it's no big deal as in my head I really don't feel ready. We have the material stuff ready to go but thoughts of actually using the nappies and bath tub just leave me feeling surreal. I'm so used to the wiggle in my tummy but thinking of him out of the womb, bizarre. I just hope we can cope with it all, which I'm sure we can but I can't comprehend it at the moment.

Am I ready for labour? That's even more of a concept than a reality!!!!


----------



## elly75

Pippin said:


> Funny you should say this but it's the same for us. I'm thinking if he's late it's no big deal as in my head I really don't feel ready. We have the material stuff ready to go but thoughts of actually using the nappies and bath tub just leave me feeling surreal. I'm so used to the wiggle in my tummy but thinking of him out of the womb, bizarre. I just hope we can cope with it all, which I'm sure we can but I can't comprehend it at the moment.
> 
> Am I ready for labour? That's even more of a concept than a reality!!!!

I have to agree with you on all points. As of late though, I've been having more baby dreams which have been a little strange and yet a bit exciting.

I'll miss the movement in my tummy and be sad when it is gone but the little one will be ours to cuddle and love. So, it all works out. :thumbup:

You will both be just fine, hun! :hugs:


----------



## elly75

Vici said:


> elly75 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Vici on loosing your plug. :happydance:
> 
> As for the song, dunno as it is rather catchy. Where'd you find this listing??
> 
> I've got VH1 on and its a countdown! Was beaten by the Shoop Shoop song for crying out loud :rofl:Click to expand...


Is that the song they used in the 'Mermaids' movie with Cher? I can't remember...


----------



## Vici

Pippin said:


> elly75 said:
> 
> 
> We had a talk last night and he asked me if I thought we were ready for this. My response? Well we can't do anything about it now -- too late!
> 
> Funny you should say this but it's the same for us. I'm thinking if he's late it's no big deal as in my head I really don't feel ready. We have the material stuff ready to go but thoughts of actually using the nappies and bath tub just leave me feeling surreal. I'm so used to the wiggle in my tummy but thinking of him out of the womb, bizarre. I just hope we can cope with it all, which I'm sure we can but I can't comprehend it at the moment.
> 
> Am I ready for labour? That's even more of a concept than a reality!!!!Click to expand...

That is EXACTLY how I feel!! Keep talking to DF about it but he's so laid back and as far as he is concerned we take it as it comes and learn together lol! Bless him.

Yeah it is Elly, how can that beat Dirty Dancing :rofl:


----------



## elly75

Guess it depends on what type of qualities they see in making up a 'good song'.


----------



## rubyrose

Mollyapple - Good luck hun, hope you have your baby soon! Thanks for your advice will be calling mw wednesday and asking if she can do the sweep!

Overcomer - Keep timing them hun, people feel and describe their contractions in different ways so it could be it!

Vici - thats great you lost your plug!! I'm also another knicker checker... I've had that gross jelly snot stuff in parts but not any blood which is what i want lol what a weirdo i sound!! 

Pippin - I is jealous you managed to do the deed lol :thumbup: It was a disaster when we tried the other night. OH convinced himself he was knocking into baby's head :nope: i was a bit bitchy so replied "dont flatter yourself" :haha:



Me: I am fine feel a bit like shite tho. Felt sick all day yesterday and the pressure is just annoying. Feels like i am sitting on a ball all the time wel techinally you think bout it i am lol ! No show no no period pains.... got a headache at the mo so gonna take some paracetamol in a sec...

hope all you lot are fine!  xx


----------



## overcomer79

Well, no gain so far. I took something to help me sleep last night and it did help but as soon as I got up this morning starting having intense period type pain. I'm moving about trying to get laundry caught up and all that good stuff. I want to labor at home as much as possible so we shall see what happens.

labor :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Pippin

Ohh *OC* it's good you had a rest and woken up to more pain. Mine went last time :hissy: but mine obviously wasn't the real deal where as it sounds like yours is.

*RR* I seem to have less pain than before so I don't know if this means he gone back up. I noticed that the last mw said 4/5 so that means he's gone back up :cry: so I really am going backwards. Maybe this is why we could do the deed last night???? Well done you for the quick thinking though re DH, your comment on wishful thiking made me laugh out loud :rofl:

*Vici* glad I'm not the only one thinking those thoughts. He'll be here when he's ready and then hopefully I will be too.


----------



## rubyrose

Pip - try not to worry too much tho i swear more babies seem to engage during labour than before! I acually feel unlucky now cause its so uncomfortable but at least even if 4/5 doesnt sound much to you, babys head is still in the right direction!


----------



## Carlz

im still waiting lol


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon, thats good to know. I'm glad I'm not too uncomfortable it just worries me a little he hasn't dropped, he's still in my ribs bless him and high but I heard that can be normal too. I'm just going to have to wait hehehe. xx


----------



## Pippin

Carlz said:


> im still waiting lol

How long are you over hon?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey girls how have we been today? still no more movement!! c'mon babies come meet us all :D

Pips - I totally agree with the way you feel having baby in your tummy and that the labour and actual looking after baby is all surreal, on Wed I had gotten my head around it as I thought it was actually happening and now I just cant see it happening and dont feel ready - odd how I have gone backwards :haha: and glad you DTD - feels like an achievement doesn't it? :D

RR - someone told me on here that your plug does not need to be tinged so that could be all you get :yipee: and you could be well on your way (although having the snot myself I still want to see the brown/pink tinged one so we can be weird together :rofl:)

OC - I hope your pain continues :haha: feels weird wishing the pain on you but you know its out of love not hate :hugs:

Elly - I had to laugh at you and yours OH's conversation...him asking if ready etc....yes I think it is a bit late for that :rofl: but again I understand - pregnancy and baby is totally different, I like my secret bond with my wrigglebum belly :D

Vici - I can't beliiiiiieve for one second the Dirty Dancing is soooo far behind!! Should be like number 1!! :D

Well I have been to town to get a couple of bits from the store, and had some lunch with Mother - popped in to see my Daddy at work and took him a chocolate bar as he was deprived yesterday :haha: he does love his choc fix :D 

Preg wise not much to report to be honest - still have a few period pains and the odd BH but apart from that nothing :hissy: oh well looks like I will be having sweep number 2 on Tuesday!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Anyone else really looking forward to the start of X-factor tonight or is it just me :blush:


----------



## rubyrose

No me to jai jai lol x


----------



## overcomer79

Well my pains have stopped grrr! I guess I should really try to enjoy this last week but it just seems so hard being so close and yet feeling so far away. At least I will be able to update people on facebook. I can't see this site on my ipod touch so hopefully someone will update here :). 

We are getting a nice round of thunder storms. It is nice to make for a lazy day. We took a purchase back to a store today because I spent over an hour trying to get it together right and it never would go right so I gave up and not getting another one! It was great because I made DH get extra dog food and cat liter. The cats have PLENTY of food! Then we each treated ourselves to something small. It was a pretty good morning for me over all. Just trying to enjoy what is left.


----------



## tillymum

Just popping on to update you on the birth of my beautiful little girl.

Chloe was born on Thrusday 20th August weighing 6lbs 15oz.
And is just a beauty and perfect, both her Dad and I are besotted!

I had a long and horrible induction from Monday to Thursday and she finally arrived by forceps delivery. 

Havent time to update more xxx


----------



## Armywife

Hi ladies! I've been missing my internet for so long, just at my mums house and thought i'd give you all a quick update and say hi. Well i was induced on 5th August as i developed pre eclampsia and Poppy Louise was born on 7th August at 14.40 weighing 6lb 10oz. I was in labour for 32 hours and she was delivered using forceps. I don't get my internet connected till 2nd sept but as soon as i have it i'll post my birth story. Massive congrats to you all and big love and hugs x x x


----------



## Vici

Congrats to both of you :D Can't wait to see some piccies :D

Jai_jai - i also can't wait for x factor! Although i do watch it slightly behins so I can fast forward the adverts :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Congrats to you both xxxxxxx

Just found out my uncle passed away this morning so I'm a bit teary, stupid doctors again didn't pick up his cancer and it was only diagnosed this week when he was taken to hospital in agony, they just kept upping his pain killers before and didn't bother to test him. Now baby really can't come in next few days as my Mum needs to help my Auntie (it's actually her cousin but we call them Aunty and Uncle) sort out the funeral and give her support. We're still going ahead with our curry tonight but little Sam is welcome to say for a few more days. My Mum said we come first obviously and got me even more upset when she ask me to keep him safe inside for a while. My MIL has this wonderful outlook on when one life ends another one enters and obviously my uncle has just made room for my little boy. I can't even go to the funeral whether he is born or not so that's going to be hard.

I'm looking forward to x factor now too so you aren't alone. It'll hopefully make me smile a bit tonight.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Congrats Tilly and ArmyWife - look forward to reading birth stories and seeing pics :wohoo:

Gosh is there anymore than 7 of us still waiting?? :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh Pippin I am sooooo sorry hun :hugs: i can't believe they did not pick it up :grr:

As with Sam hun, what will be will be and I know whatever happens you will cope!! I know it is not much consolation but he will bring some happiness and joy at a very difficult time! I am sorry you can't go to the funeral, but your Uncle will know you are thinking of him and he will be there with you when Sam enters the world!! Lots and lots of :hugs: hun......hope the silly ppl on x-factor who can't sing help you to smile a little bit hun :kiss:


----------



## Vici

Cleck - have updated your list for you hun :) I know you're busy :) I have left all the ones you've added in black and all i've added in colour - those in red haven't logged on for a while or have something planned/going on. The blank ones are regulars who post most days :)


August 1
Mimiso (Shamiso- July 21, 2009- 7 lb. 14 oz.)
welshwarriors (Not logged in since 4th August)

August 2
MishC (Elissa- August 4,2009 -6 lb. 13 oz.)
puddingqueen (Jasemine- August 14, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
rubywoo77 (Amelia- July 21, 2009- 6 lb.)

August 3
tmr1234 (Lucas- August 4, 2009- 8 lb. 4 oz.)
joeyjo (George- August 3, 2009- 7 lb. 4 oz.)
MummyBurgo (Dion- August 8, 2009- 8 lb. 6 oz.)
lindypops (Eve- August 7, 2009- 7 lb. 9 oz.)
HeidiLSparks (Caylee- July 31, 2009- 7 lb. 7 oz.)
babyboo29 (Annabelle- August 3, 2009- 6 lb. 11 oz.)

August 4
littleowl (Emily - August 13th, 2009- 6lb. 13 oz)
nuttymummy (Abbi- August 13, 2009- 8 lb.)
spidey (Kira- August 14,2009- 10 lb. 1 oz.)
Kiddo (Harvey- August 9, 2009- 7 lb. 7 oz.)

August 5
Triggles (Not logged on since 10th August)
poppymist (Warren- August 2, 2009- 6 lb. 8 oz.)
bun-in-oven (Brandon- July 26, 2009- 7 lb. 1 oz.)
Ducky77 (Anaya- July 18, 2009- 6 lb. 8 oz.)
JennaSmith (No name - August 18, 2009- 9lb. 8 1/2 oz.)

August 6
ShadowRat (Vincent- July 28, 2009- 7 lb. 8 oz.)
Zoya (Kanu- August 7, 2009- 7 lb. 6 oz.)
gwiff (Tomos- July 29, 2009- 6 lb. 14 oz.)
U8myplaydough (Not logged on since 4th August)

August 7
golcarlilly (Myles- August 14, 2009- 9 lb. 12 oz.)
PrincessSoph (Summer- July 28, 2009- 6 lb. 11 oz.)
xxCarolinexx (Not logged in since 17th August)

August 8
trace123 (Oliver- August 10, 2009- 9 lb. 5 oz.)
cleckner04 (Emma- August 11, 2009- 7 lb. 14 oz.)
augustbaby09 (Induction booked 22nd August)
FairySam (Amelia- August 12, 2009- 7 lb. 7 oz.)

August 9
smith87999 (Gage- July 20, 2009- 7 lb. 2 oz.)
avabear73 (Finlay- July 18, 2009- 4 lb. 8 oz.)
Tsia (Mylo- August 9, 2009- 6 lb. 10 oz.)

August 10
annalw21 (Lily- August 10, 2009- 7 lb. 3 oz.)
ckc (Baby girl born on due date - no info)

August 11
Mary Jo (Adam- August 15, 2009- 8 lb. 1 oz.)
aries5486 (Jenna- August 6, 2009- 5 lb. 6 oz.)
ashnbump (Kara-July 6, 2009- 4 lb. 5 oz.)

August 12
andbabymakes3 (C section booked for 19th August)
MollyApple (IN LABOUR!!)

August 13
mumtobeagain (Not logged on since 10th August)
xarxa (Embla- August 15, 2009- 8 lb. 2 oz.)

August 14
LucyEmma (Joshua- June 10, 2009- 2 lb. 8 oz.)
ZoeBunny (George- August 9, 2009- 6 lb. 15 oz.)

August 15
Boothh (Jesse- August 15, 2009- 8 lb. 9 oz.)
lisa_33 (Maisie- RIP Little Angel)
lisalove (Isobel- August 7, 2009- 6 lb. 14 oz.)
Hannah (Induction booked 27th August)

August 16
elly75 (Induction booked 23rd August)

August 17
leo (Dylan- August, 17,2009- 7 lb. 14 oz.)
costgang (Josh- August 4, 2009- 7 lb. 13 oz.)
Loo (Not logged in since 19th August)
MegGem (Adelia- July 26, 2009- 6 lb. 14 oz.)

August 18
TTC LADY
Torianna (Ivy- August 11,2009- 6 lb. 12 oz.)
Tacey

August 19
Carlz

August 20
m_t_rose

August 21
Gabrielle (Jack- July 19, 2009- 6 lb. 6 oz.)
Aunty E
jelr (Natasha - 22 August, 2009- 8lb. 10oz.)

August 22
caydensmom (Not logged in since 19th August)
lalalistic (IN LABOUR)
jaseXmels (Last logged in 16th August)
TheNewWife (Girl - August 22, 2009- awaiting info)
tillymum (Chloe - August 20, 2009 - 6lb. 15oz)

August 23
Pippin
CARTER157 (Kelsey- August 6, 2009- 7 lb. 10 oz.)

August 24
overcomer79
Staceymy (No name - August 13th,2009- 6lb)

August 25
mossy1985
Jai_Jai
Vici

August 26
emmajane (Induction booked 20th August)
Helen
cazza1982
rivanprincess
Sam_Star
angelstardust (Amber- August 6, 2009- 6 lb. 15 oz.)
Shiv (Sophia- August 19, 2009- 6lb. 12oz.)

August 27
missbingohead
nattshants (Not logged on since 12th August)

August 28
Kimberly28
kayxxx66 (Not logged in since 17th August)
Kaygeebee

August 29
Kim T
rubyrose

August 31
steph1505 (Brandon- August 18, 2009- 7lb. 5oz.)
lissagayle (Not logged in since 6th August)
grumpymoo (Rose- July 15, 2009- 4 lb. 9 oz.)
flowers (Not logged in since 16th August)
dimplesmagee


----------



## Vici

Sorry to hear your nes Pip :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Jai_Jai your words are so lovely another little tear happening here and I know he'll be a good tonic for everyone. Maybe I won't mind so much if he comes sooner rather than later! I'm so desperate to cuddle him right now.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Vici and goodness you have been busy there well done. Anyone would think we're all waiting for something!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Wait when did Lisa ,thenewwife, give birth I missed this???


----------



## Pippin

edit: erased out her name whoops sorry will let her post but it's on FB if you want to know......... Congratulations Lisa :happydance: Just fabulous news. :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

no worries Pips thats what we're here for hey? Yeh I bet a good old cuddle would be nice about now.

My Vici you have been a busy bee :D well done - JennaSmith has had her baby I think.....there is a thread somewhere in 3rd tri!?

My friend that I have become close to had a little boy yday called Max Jack :D so that is 6 boys and 2 girls from our Ante-Natal class and there is just 3 of us left eeeeeeeek!!! I wonder what we are all having :haha: sooo exciting, makes me want my baby even more!! I also have a due date buddy there and thankfully she has not popped yet either otherwise I think I would go mad!! :rofl:

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: X-Factor in 10 MINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Vici

I was bored while DF was out pricing a job :rofl:

I saw about the new wife in her journal. Her text buddy posted up :D

Congrats TheNewWife :D


----------



## Pippin

*Jai_Jai* Jack was one of our chosen names, and was my Uncles name too that just passed, so that's nice to hear, we chose Sam instead as Jack is so popular now but I love it. Cheeky by name and nature. xxx


----------



## Vici

Thanks Jai_jai - found the thread about Jenna :)


----------



## Pippin

Vici just thought probably worth PM the list to Cleckner in case it gets lost in amongst our chat!


----------



## Hannah

Hi, not been on for a few days so there will probably be loads of news that I have missed, not caught up on etc so sorry if I miss anyone. 

Pippin - sorry to hear your news, you and your family are in my thoughts. :hugs:

Jai_Jai - sorry the accupuncture didn't work and that your pains did not turn into anything for you. 

Sam_Star - don't really know what to say but I hope everything works out for you.

All the ladies in labour or just had babies - congratulations!

Anyone else I have missed, sorry! And hope you are all feeling well. 

I am about to watch the x factor too, I love the audition shows and hopefully hysterical laughing will get things moving!

Nothing is happening here, at all! I keep having period style pains for a couple of hours, with some back [pains too but nothing comes of them. I am actually relaxed about the induction now, thinking that it is probably inevitable and at least I know when something will start happening. If it happens before then so much the better!

Enjoy x factor!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Hannah, sorry you are still waiting. Let hope laughing at x factor will get things shifting. xxx


----------



## Vici

Pippin said:


> Vici just thought probably worth PM the list to Cleckner in case it gets lost in amongst our chat!

Yeah i sent her a PM with the post number :)


----------



## Pippin

Cool. x


----------



## Pippin

Oh goodness X factor not a good start!!!!! Think they might want to be the next cheeky girls......


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Vici just thought probably worth PM the list to Cleckner in case it gets lost in amongst our chat!
> 
> Yeah i sent her a PM with the post number :)Click to expand...

Is that a list of popped August mummies?? Can I get a copy of it if so perleeease? For Lion Cubs front page :winkwink:

X factor started again huh?? I missed that! Now, should I waste my life watching it again this year? :rofl: I always say I won't, then I get sucked in and end up really caring who wins!!! :haha:

How are you all doing?? Who looks set to pop soon? Any guesses who will be next??? 

:kiss: 

xxx


----------



## Pippin

Not me hon, Sam is nicely curled up in there for the moment. x


----------



## Pippin

*OMG I'M IN LOVE WITH THAT TEACHER ON X FACTOR!!!!!!* Sorry Hubby :blush: Also made me smile for the first time today after our news.......

edit: big BH now in response to his performance lol


----------



## Vici

lol, Daniel sent Pippin into labour :rofl:

Shadow - hey hunni, its post number 7020 in this thread :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: Pippin!! he was pretty darn amazing hey?? Wouldn't you just love him in your school - imagine the shows that would be performed!!

Those Litiwanian (sp?) girls were just horrendous and Sister Act they were soooo out of tune it made me feel :sick: 

Thanks Hannah I wish they came of something - I have had those period pains today too.....baby has been even more wriggley than usual today!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Thanks, Vici!!! Saved me a TON of extra work there :D Have now updated Lion Cubs "due dates" list and PM'ed those who have popped recently (as long as I had the baby's details)

It feels so good to be up to date on the invites!! :dance:

*is NOT watching X factor, and feeling quite smug about that!*

Hehehe... enjoy it ladies :winkwink:
I'm totally zonked now, but Vince is due to wake for a feed soon so I'm staying up for that! 

Labour :dust: to you all :)

x x x x x


----------



## Vici

No problem hun, gave me something to do :rofl: Hopefully we'll all be in there soon :D


----------



## Kimberly28

Let's see what you ladies think. First of all I've spoken to the mw who insists that I have to wait until 5 mins apart lasting 1 minute each for at least 2 hrs or more and to where I cant stand it and am in tears with each one. This is my 2nd baby though and I'm really scared that by the time I do get to go to the hospital I will be too far gone(dilated) to have time to get an anesthesiologist to me to put in an epidural before transition/pushing. :dohh: I don't want another painful labor! :nope: I want pain relief and to get to be well rested before having to push! :hissy: Let me back up and list below what's been going on today.

Woke up at 9 having tightening contractions 10-12 mins apart for about 2 hrs. 

11'ish contractions every 6-8 mins for an hour

12noon contractions every 6-9 mins for an hour

1:15-1:30 took a warm bath until 1:44p. Had at least 1 maybe even 2 contractions during.

1:45-3pm rested and contractions ever 6-7 mins for 45 mins then every 5 mins for 20 mins. Spoke to mw.

3:15- dealt with and yelled at children tearing the house apart and lost track of contraction timing.(grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!) 

Currently at 3:54pm contractions at 6-7 mins apart, sometimes 5. 


So what do you ladies think? I realize it could all still stop on me and that would be my luck and I'm still not getting my hopes up but dangit this is miserably frustrating!!!! Well when its time I'll be texting Gabby to come update you all on what's going on. Hopefully I wont have long to wait till I can go to the hospital and have this baby.


----------



## Pippin

Sounds very promising hon if they are that painful. Have you tried phoning labour and delivery instead and see what they say?


----------



## rubyrose

Sorry i know this is a real self indulgent post but i really am fed up. Think I'm gonna be the last august mum. :cry:


----------



## overcomer79

pip...sorry for the news :hug:.

It has been a frustrating day as our dishwasher now has decided to quit!! Normally, I wouldn't care but since I'm due any day now and will be too busy to hand wash dishes, this really is frustrating. There is a tree outside our house that is split in half so I'm wondering if lightning ran in on our dishwasher...:(


----------



## elly75

frustrated myself as was supposed to go into the hospital tonight. Apparently they couldn't accommodate me and told me to call before going over tomorrow morning.

*sigh*


----------



## m_t_rose

Hopefully they will be able to get you in tomorrow!! 

A little update from me. I am still waiting and now have an induction date of Aug 26th which is also my SIL c-section date so our babies will probably be born on the same day which is kinda weird. I have been trying to get the house all ready and everything done before the baby comes. It is soo hard though when you have to stop every few minutes to catch your breath.

Hopefully some more of us August mummies pop in the next few days!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Vici said:


> Cleck - have updated your list for you hun :) I know you're busy :) I have left all the ones you've added in black and all i've added in colour - those in red haven't logged on for a while or have something planned/going on. The blank ones are regulars who post most days :)
> 
> 
> Hey Vici,
> Thanks for updating the list. I have never been added to the list...maybe I was supposed to PM cleck? Not sure exactly...but anyway, I still would love to be added. August 31 is my due date and I'm having a boy.
> 
> Thanks! :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

Pippin-Sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs:

Kimberly-I hope your contractions keep up. Sounds like you should probably hold off a little while yet until they are 5 minutes or less apart...unless you live close to the hospital. But I hear your concern about not wanting to be too late for an epidural! You will make the right choice for you! 

Ruby-Sorry you are feeling bad tonight. We sure get our patience tested don't we? I wish there was something more I could say to help you feel better, but unfortunately it sounds like they only thing that would work would be labor. The end is near hun! :hugs:

Elly-I'm sorry the hospital is playing with your emotions! But you also want to be sure to get the best care possible, so maybe it's best...frustrating though.

Hmm...I don't know much about this X Factor show, though now that it's American Football pre-season, that is the ONLY thing on my TV. :wacko: 

No real update with me. I keep having sharp pains in my lady bits, and at times along side my bump, but that's about it. LO has been moving a lot today, more than I've noticed in the last couple of days. I really wanted to go into labor this weekend as my Dr. was/is on call and then I would not have to be induced next week. I guess we shall see what happens...otherwise I will find out an induction day on Tuesday.


----------



## Pippin

Okay so..... I've been up since 2:30 with what I think are contractions or maybe just mother of all BH's (god I hope it's not just BH). Pain starting in my tummy, like period pain but worse, then working out to the most horrendous back ache. Not timing them yet but coming quite regularly maybe 4-6 an hour. I have put on my tens machine just now and that seems to help the back ache which is almost constant at times. I took a paracetamol at 5:30 and I think I slept between a few of them for an hour. As soon as Simon got up I got a bit teary and he put on the tens for me. I hope they don't fizzle out, they've been coming fairly regularly for 5 1/2 hours now. Please let this be it as if it's just nothing then I'm screwed!!! At home for now and in bed just seeing how things progress. Oh and I had a show at 2:30 so that's good too.

Happy due date to me, let's hope he's not playing with me!!!!!


----------



## Hannah

good luck pippin! I hope this is it for you. I have also been up ,most of the night with exactly the same pains you have experienced and they are evry 10 mins for me at the moment. I am going to phone the labour ward soon to let them know and maybe go and get checked out. Fingers crossed and loads of labour :dust: being sent your way!


----------



## Vici

Wow, go you girls :D Hope this is it for both of you :D 

Sorry to all you fed up ladies too, not long now :hugs:

Dimples, i'll add you on my list then hopefully cleck will copy and paste it :)


----------



## Hannah

Thanks Vici. I just phoned the labour ward and they were lovely, just said that it does sound like it and to stay at home until I was ready. Am so excited now, just thinking I may have my baby girl soon, six days overdue!

Phoned my mother too, who promptly burst into tears, bless her!

labor :dust: to all who want it.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh wow, sounds promising girls!!!

HAPPY DUE DATE, Pips!! If this does turn into something interesting, I'll be around all day to relay updates etc, so make sure you text me as SOON as anything exciting happens, you hear?? :rofl:

Fingers crossed for an exciting Sunday! :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## Aunty E

GO PIP! 

I was feeling a bit hopeful last night, as I'd had a busy day breaking into derelict buildings to rescue one of my cats, but all's gone quiet now. Although I've been up since 7.30 for no readily apparent reason...

I dont' care really, I spent my whole due date crying because my cat was missing, and as long as Imogen's alright in there, she can come out when she's ready.


----------



## Mary Jo

Pips and Jai - I dreamed about you both last night both in labour, sucking on the gas and air in the same delivery room!! Hope it comes true for you both (minus being in the same room, that would be wrong), sounds v promising though, Pip!!! :D 

Thinking of all of you :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock: wow, that's weird MJ!! But kinda cool!! Let's hope it comes true soon :D

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Pips I sooooooooo hope this is it for you - how cool would it be to have Sam ON your due date :yipee:

Hannah - good luck hunny, sounds like this is it eeeeeeek :yipee: more babies!!

OMG :shock: MJ I reeeeeeeeeeeally hope it is true :hugs: I would love you forever!!! :rofl: although I would prefer baby to come tomorrow and not today (ex's b'day) and I have no signs today so I think I am pretty safe.....I think I will still have my sweep on Tues at this rate - I do not want to be the last :hissy:

MJ - how are you and Adam getting along?? love all the pics on FB :D

HOw about you Shadow? Still in love :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Okay ladies, I'm not gonna start a thread just yet, but things are looking hopeful for Pippin!! Just got this text from her:



> At hospital went into early labour at 2:30 this morning just being checked still early stages but getting mild contractions every 3 minutes. Bp high so doing bloods then they'll decide if I can go home or have to stay on ward to carry on. Hoping we can go home. Only dilated very slightly 1/2 cm by the sounds of it. Still hurts though!!!!!

:happydance: Sam might actually arrive on his due date!!! How exciting :D 
I'll keep you all updated, and if she has to stay in I will start a thread in the main forum :)

xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> HOw about you Shadow? Still in love :D

hehe :blush: :D Yep!! You know, OH and I have :sex: more times since Vince has been born than we did my entire pregnancy!!! :shock: hehehe love it!


----------



## ShadowRat

Right, Pip is coming home to get through the early stages:



> Coming home thank goodness to progress on my own. Let's hope it's not too long. X

:D So she might feel up to coming online and filling us all in on her progress!

xx


----------



## rubyrose

Dimples - thanks hon :hugs: X factor is like your american idol so people go a bit mad when it comes back on LOL. Hope your ok! Getting an induction date sounds like heaven to me at the moment, I get them sharp pains you were talking about to, sometimes they are horrific when im walking along and I have to stop, feel like an 80 year old! :haha:

Pippin - Happy due date (tho i know you might not see this now till you've had your lo!) REALLLLYY hope he is not playing tricks on you and this is it!

Hannah - same to you, best wishes and I hope you have your little girl soon. :cloud9:

Aunty - E - Glad your cat is back home! :hugs:

Shadow and MJ - hope you two are both well and enjoying your little ones! 



Sorry about the whining post last night, had an episode of hormones and was just crying. I know i am being selfish cause baby is healthy and that just uncomfy. Took hours to get to sleep last night cause bump was putting so much pressure down there (ifyour lo hasnt dropped dont pray for him to its a nightmare) mw suggested getting a bump support belt but dont fancy spending money on it now this close to the end. :nope:

Gonna try and have things planned for next week cause sods law i will look forward to it thens ummit will happen! GOnna try nandos for extra hot chicken (LOL) and walks in london like in hyde park.

In other news me and hub managed the deed last night sorry if tmi lol, we didnt do it spoons this time, he was on top and sort of laid off to the side ha ha. Seemed to do the trick this time but alas, twas a waste as nothing has happened!!


----------



## Hannah

Thats great news about Pippin. 

I am still having contractions every 5 mins which am so pleased about! TENs machine is wonderful, just been into Starbucks for a coffee which was interesting as still having contractions but back at home now! 

About to have some lunch then make some sandwiches for the hubby in case we are at hospital over tea time!

Jai_Jai - hopefully your sweep will work for you on tuesday! If you LO doesn't decide to show themselves any sooner.


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh, good luck Hannah!! 

And RR, shame the :sex: didn't kick start things for you, but a bit of nookie is never a waste!! Hehehe :D

xx


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies, I'm back home with my TENs machine strapped on and it seems to be helping. They hooked me up to a monitor for an hour. Contraction coming every three minutes for a minute with intensity of 40 or just under, so mild at the moment. They were concerned with my BP but it's fine so they said I could go home to progress in a nicer environment, which I'm grateful for. Two doctors came in and said it's early days and could take a while. MW did an internal and said cervix was far back but I'm effaced, not really sure what she mean. Said she could only get tip of finger in (sorry TMI) and they want me back at 4cm, how I'm supposed to know this I don't know!!! She said wait till your doubled over in pain, ermmm I pretty close to that now but I guess I'll know the difference. It's mostly in my back and hips at the moment though.

So I'm at home and happy for now. Will keep on with TENs and hope he want to come today rather than tomorrow. MW scared me a bit ad said if still not here by Tuesday get midwife at surgery to book for an induction a week later :saywhat: both doctors said this was it!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

OOOh Shadow really!?! - Thats great that you guys have managed that :yipee:

RR - sorry you felt low last night....hang in there you'll be ok - try DTD tonight too :D It helps I am sure - we are going to tonight :yipee: I was too sore from SPD last night and had a reeeeally early night!!

Hannah - thanks hun, sounds very exciting for you at the moment, I hope my sweep works too but yes even better if LO comes on his/her own sooner!!

Pippin - glad they checked you and monitored you - that sounds like it should be!! I would not have minded being sent home on Wed if they had monitored me frst - hope this is it for you and Sam not playing silly beggers like my LO....lots of labour :dust: to help it along for you :kiss:


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: hiya Pips :D

That's bizarre that she told you they'd do induction a week later... :shrug: it's ridiculous!!! I'd just ignore that and focus on the fact that two docs said this is "it" :happydance:

He's gonna be here soon!!!! :D :yipee:

Hehe Jai, yep, we've just both been inexplicably "up for it" lately :rofl: hehe!! It's lovely to get our sex drives back!! I had no inclination at ALL whilst I was preggers, I think we did it maybe 3 times in the whole 9 months!! :nope:

anyone fancy having a nosey at the new pics and short vid I put up in the Lion Cubs family album today?? Hehehe I am just desperate to show my little man off!! Shameless, I know... :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/160643-lion-cubs-family-album-6.html#post2884713

:cloud9:

xx


----------



## Pippin

*Jai_Jai* how long where you in pain for??? It's been 10 hours now and they haven't got weaker, if anything stronger and more regular, 3 minutes.


----------



## Hannah

shadow, he is a real cutie and bless his chubby little cheeks!


----------



## ShadowRat

:blush: tee hee... thanks :D It was such a shock to put the two photos side by side and see how much he has chubbed out over just a couple of days!! 

Pip, how are you feeling honey?? Is it horrible when they come, or bearable still? Does the TENS machine help much?

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

lol, I've just been looking back over old "August mummies" threads, way back from first tri!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/96448-august-09-mummies-thread.html

Hehehe it's so funny to read our old posts from before we knew each other!!! Look how far we've all come!!! :friends:


----------



## Kimberly28

Nothing exciting unfortunately. :nope: My 2 older ones decided to get ornery and disobedient and had me and hubby yelling at them around 3pm and by 6-7 pm because I was so frazzled and upset and stressed out by that point my contractions died off and disappeared on me. :cry: After contracting all day long!! :hissy: I was SOOOOOO damn close to being able to go to the hospital! My contractions were finally getting to be 5-6 mins apart! :hissy: I am so upset and angry and frustrated!! :growlmad: So now I have to hope and pray that labor starts back up miraculously on its own or I'm doomed to wait 2 more weeks until my dr is willing to induce me. :hissy: It's not friggin fair!!! I could have had this baby out by now and be holding him! I absolutely want to cry!! :cry: Sorry for ranting ladies. I'm ten times more sore now, everything hurts and aches so dang much I just can't take it anymore. :cry: Even just walking is painful.


----------



## Hannah

Kimberley28 - don't know what to say except :hugs: and hope things get started again for you soon.


----------



## overcomer79

:hug: to all that are fed up!

I'm afraid that I'm in that same boat with being fed up. If I'm going to have false contractions, why can't they be during the day!?!?!?! Last night, they were starting to feel like someone was beating my back with a base ball bat! I can't even bend my ankles without pain either! Sorry, I'm just complaining.

Pips, I hope this is it for you hun xx.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Pippin mine lasted for only about 8hrs altogether and were 3mins apart for about 3-3and a half hrs then gradually decreased and I went to sleep and in the am they were gone!! TBH this sounds like it is it for you :yipee:


----------



## bun-in-oven

hi ladies sorry to hear of those with contactions stopping!:(. its dead wierd being on here again with all you lovely ladies!! hope your all keeping well!!! xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Sorry to hear about all these false starts :( These babies like to wind us up don't they?!

Still wish I ahd some false starts... all i keep getting is snot stuff coming out of my bits and I'd rather do without that part LOLOL


----------



## Pippin

Well I'm still here and I'm still in pain, contractions feel like they are getting stronger but I have this nasty suspicion that they are getting irregular going to try timing them to see what's going on. I dozed off for 20 minutes and they are still here so who knows. Loving my tens right now though.

I tell you what the whole plug thing is horrid :sick: never realised there was so much of it!!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

Pippin said:


> Well I'm still here and I'm still in pain, contractions feel like they are getting stronger but I have this nasty suspicion that they are getting irregular going to try timing them to see what's going on. I dozed off for 20 minutes and they are still here so who knows. Loving my tens right now though.
> 
> I tell you what the whole plug thing is horrid :sick: never realised there was so much of it!!!

argh chic, have your waters broke yet?, still cant believe they left my 2 days, ive got a infection as well from it which isnt nice!! xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

bun-in-oven said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm still here and I'm still in pain, contractions feel like they are getting stronger but I have this nasty suspicion that they are getting irregular going to try timing them to see what's going on. I dozed off for 20 minutes and they are still here so who knows. Loving my tens right now though.
> 
> I tell you what the whole plug thing is horrid :sick: never realised there was so much of it!!!
> 
> argh chic, have your waters broke yet?, still cant believe they left my 2 days, ive got a infection as well from it which isnt nice!! xxxxClick to expand...

Really?? :nope: That sucks, I didn't realise you'd gotten an infection! :(


----------



## bun-in-oven

yeh only stopped bleeding the other day, have got to go back to the doctors for investigation if it doesnt clear up though, the health visitor was surprised they left me that long!xxx


----------



## Pippin

bun-in-oven said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm still here and I'm still in pain, contractions feel like they are getting stronger but I have this nasty suspicion that they are getting irregular going to try timing them to see what's going on. I dozed off for 20 minutes and they are still here so who knows. Loving my tens right now though.
> 
> I tell you what the whole plug thing is horrid :sick: never realised there was so much of it!!!
> 
> argh chic, have your waters broke yet?, still cant believe they left my 2 days, ive got a infection as well from it which isnt nice!! xxxxClick to expand...

No waters yet and bit worried about them going at home but I guess it would speed things up. Sorry you had an infection hon :hugs:

Contractions 4-5 minutes now hope that's not a bad sign but very painful still. All under my tummy then to my hips and back ouch!


----------



## bun-in-oven

argh hun, it brings back the memories how many hours has it been?
xx


----------



## Pippin

From 2:30 this morning but pain got regular at about 4am so 12ish hours :cry: Wish it would hurry up and do something.


----------



## ShadowRat

Pip, I heard that the most important thing at that stage is to try to stay as relaxed as possible (lol not that easy I'm guessing?!) But if you get stressed or anything it'll stop the contractions. I'm sure you know all that though!! :hugs: Hope you're holding up okay...

xxxx


----------



## bun-in-oven

argh pip yes shadow is right!!, although i was lucky with both mine 4 hours with jack and 6 with brandon-li! i found breathing through them helped with jack but nothing helped with brandon-li but then he was a dry birth!, it was more painful! xx


----------



## Pippin

I'm calm, surprisingly so actually. Just looking through a few birth stories, Tsia's in particular and her first stage was not as regular as mine so that gives me hope this will progress later on and not disappear.. Still regular and strong at 4 mins.


----------



## Mary Jo

ooooh, Pips!!! The day after my dream as well!! in fact, you might have been starting your labour AS I was dreaming...

so glad you got to go home. I was on the antenatal ward for about 12 hours before they deemed me to be in active labour (from then it was 8hr 20min till AE was born) and I was kind of annoyed that I had to stay in because in the beginning it was period pains, nothing bad, and I could have coped at home and used my bath, etc, but couldn't leave because my waters had broken and baby was not engaged. There were other ladies on the ward who really wanted to stay in but were sent home and I wished it was me! It didn't get painful, bad painful, till I was getting contractions 2-3 mins apart and lasting over a minute. 

Hope things speed up for you... thinking of you and baby Sam!!!

:hugs:


----------



## bun-in-oven

its so exciting!! i eal hope things speed up for u chick! xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks *MJ* and *bun*, they always lasting over a minute and are way more painful than period pain but mostly in my back, he's not back to back which confuses me but I guess it's all the same muscles. Tummy is very very tight and I have under bump pain which I remember you said you had MJ. DH and I are getting a little bored at home, god knows what we'd be like if I was in hospital!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeeeeeek its still going on :dance: c'mon litte Sam!!

I did not know that about the stress thing - maybe thats why mine stopped!?! They were every 3 mins and lasting 50secs - 1min and when I went to labour ward she was so horrible and got me all upset and stressed and I was crying as she was rude and did nothing - sent me home and i was all angry that she had done nothing but had made us drive all that way so maybe my stress stopped the labour or something? Or maybe it was just JT playing tricks :haha:


----------



## bun-in-oven

i can remember when i was in labour i had a painful buttock! lmao!, my mum only had back labour and one pain as she wanted to push, my friend didnt even feel her contractions!!!lol!, argh its like i want to be pregnant again to go through the excitement but not the being fed up part!!!, its a good job my friend is 12 weeks pregnant so i can get the excitement from that! lol....... good luck!


----------



## Pippin

Must be getting stronger, took some paracetamol this morning and managed to sleep for half hour/hour, took some about half hour ago and it's done bugger all and it hurts just as much if not more than an hour ago. Pllleeeaaassseee let this progress [-o&lt; We are so bored of waiting for 'the' massive pain though I can't tell you and it could be days yet :dohh: Thank God for cricket!!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

I never had any back pain at all - ALL my labour pain was low down! had me doubled over at the end before the epidural. eeeesh. but then I did get the pessary to speed things along. don't know if it made any difference...


----------



## bun-in-oven

my labour with brandon-li was majory about the pressure!! geeeeezzzzz!!!! i thought mars was trying to get out! thankgod for the epidural, even if i was fully dilated straight after! lol. x


----------



## kaygeebee

Pippin OMG I'm soooooooo excited for you honey!! :) Sounds like this is definitely it - I hope things start to progresss swiftly for you now!!

Jai_Jai, Hannah, good luck girls!

Well I'm just checking in very quickly - I'm due in hospital at 9am tomorrow for induction. A little nervous but very excited too! I will keep Vici up to date when I can.

Well, I hope that by the time I 'see' you all again there will be a few more August mummies on the list too! :)


----------



## Pippin

Starting to feel sick now :cry: I hate this!


----------



## bun-in-oven

kaygeebee said:


> Pippin OMG I'm soooooooo excited for you honey!! :) Sounds like this is definitely it - I hope things start to progresss swiftly for you now!!
> 
> Jai_Jai, Hannah, good luck girls!
> 
> Well I'm just checking in very quickly - I'm due in hospital at 9am tomorrow for induction. A little nervous but very excited too! I will keep Vici up to date when I can.
> 
> Well, I hope that by the time I 'see' you all again there will be a few more August mummies on the list too! :)

goodluck for tomorrow!!!!, hopefully you'll be like me! my contractions started as i sat being monitored before the induction!!:happydance: i think nearly everyone has just about popped aint they!! lots of love!


----------



## bun-in-oven

Pippin said:


> Starting to feel sick now :cry: I hate this!

did they examine you at the hospital? xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: Pips how long have you been back from hospital now? Can you cope with the pain? If not give them a call and ask for advice? can you talk through contractions?

not EVERYONE has popped :cry: I am soooo gonna be the last :cry: I bet I am Sept :hissy:


----------



## rubyrose

Wow everyone seems to be popping!!!

Don't worry jai jai am sure I'llbe the last one LOL!! Me and you can have our own little club!! haha x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Ruby we will :D what shall we call it?! Hormonal Bitches Anonymous?? :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah sounds about right LOL!!! xx


----------



## dimplesmagee

Pippin-How exciting! I hope the pain continues for you! (Funny to wish pain upon you, but I know you know what I mean). Very exciting! Hopefully it won't be long and you can make your way back to the hospital.

Hannah- how are things progressing for you?

Well, nothing too new for me. Feeling the same as yesterday...some sharp pains that don't amount to much. Thanks Vici for adding me! :) I think I'm going to go grochery shopping...get walking and see if that brings anything on.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: but we wont be sooo anonymoud will we? :haha: ooooh Ruby lets hope its us soon!!! I can feel all the limbs of my baby I dont think there is much fluid in there and its making me want to hold him/her soooo much :cry: 

I have a really sore throat now :( is this a sign? like it can be a sign of preg or am I just getting ill on top of it all now?? :cry:


----------



## rubyrose

Jai Jai - me to i so hope its us soon. :( I know what you mean i can make out knees, bums, elbows all sorts now. I have a runny nose at the mo to lol we are prob both run down getting stressed bout waiting for babies hehe! booohoo we are whingers lol


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh KayGee, tomorrow's the day eh?! How exciting!!! Good luck to you honey, can't wait for updates and to see you on "the other side" hehe!!! :hugs:

Pips, sounds very much like things are gonna go somewhere for you honey!! Just hang onto the fact that you're getting closer and closer to holding little Sam!! Because they haven't eased off, and they're still intense for you, so I'll bet it won't be long now!! I'll be hanging on my mobile phone till I go to bed... (I'd offer to stay up late for you sweetie to update on here, but I gotta take sleep where I can get it! But if things do happen overnight for you, I'll be straight on here in the morning to update everyone, I promise!!!)

Jai, yes, it's true that stress slows down early labour. We were told that at our antenatal classes (lol fat lot of use that was for me eh?!) Ahe said that adrenaline caused my too much excitement or stress counteracts the hormone that causes the contractions. She explained it like this: In the wild, if you were about to have a baby (lol) and there was danger around, if you were in early stages then you wouldn't want labour to start / progress, so it stops the contractions when adrenaline kicks in. But in later labour (third stage) adrenaline actually speeds things up, cos in the wild you'd want the baby to get out of the birth canal quick if there was danger around and labour had already progressed to that stage! Makes some sense I think! 

So think RELAXING thoughts, ladies!! 

I've just seen Lisa (lisalovesbean)'s thread and she has updated, sounds like her and baby Marlow had a pretty scary time of it in her caesarean :shock: I hope she recovers soon... Poor thing, she's very poorly still :(

xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Ohh yes that is true shadowrat should of known that just done it on the exam!! Adrenaline is part of the fight/flight response so say if you were starving hungry but then some nutter started chasing you suddenly your appetite is supressed and blood shunts to your skeletal muscle and you run... suppose it works the same way with labour to! 

Okkk jai jai we must start meditating or summit lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes I guess it does make a lot of sense Shadow - silly cow then - stopping my labour :grr: I dislike her even more now :grr:

OMG poor Lisa - hope they recover soon :hugs: thats not nice

Ruby - your prob right - but I have been ok with it etc......ooooh it hurts xx


----------



## augustbaby09

Hi just to let you know i had my baby girl - MIA - Friday 21st August 2009 at 18:14 7lbs 15oz - which we were not expecting as had been told not to expect over 7lbs i think she got big in the last 2 weeks lol - 13 Days Overdue .

Anyways i'll write a bit about my labour in the birth part - but I basically had contractions (non stop from 2mins - every 20 mins longest) from Tuesday 18th at 10pm - until they helped pop my waters with an internal on the Friday at 5am. So iam basically tired as i'd not slept since waking up on that Tuesday lol as i was in so much pain with slow labour for good few days :( xx


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats augustbaby09 sorry about the labour :( Cant wait to see pics of your lil girl tho x


----------



## augustbaby09

Thanks Rubyrose - Yeh im so happy she is here and will post photos soon as i load them up. 

Yeh it wasnt the nicest experience lol being in slow labour for so long then having to have a drip as i wasnt dilating as fast as they wanted and then the epidural didnt work fully lol and stitches after :( It was worth it lol although it has made me question another lol :) xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Congrats AugBaby - lovely little girl :D looko forward to seeing pics and reading birth story - sorry it was so long though :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Aww augustbaby lovely to hear your so happy. I love it when people come back and even after horrible birth stories they sound so smitten. 

I am off to Hyde Park tomorrow or tuesday girls and im gonna wear my best dress (sods law might work and me waters might break in it) and walk for a loong time if my hips can take it!


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone!

go pips - I hope things speed up for you hon ad soon you'll be holging liitle sam!

congrats augustbaby and all the others who have popped

hi bun - nice to see you back x

i am feeling a bit ired today - sophia sleeps all day (barely even waking to feed0 butthen is up all night wanting boob! My milk has just started coming in so my boobs are massive!

Heartburn completely disappeared after birth, my feet now are wider at the toes han the heel, and I can stand on one leg again to put knickers on - so it is not just your babies to look forward to - but all sorts of relief.

love, hugs and labour dust to everyone who needs it x


----------



## bun-in-oven

congrats augustbaby! my labour was hell too! got a terrible back from the epidural now though!, not nice hoping my next labour is drug free!lol


----------



## Pippin

This is the most frustrating thing in the world :hissy:

Shadow hon, don't worry about me with the texts :hugs: with luck I can text in the morning with good news.

Just had a bath and water really does help but now I'm sat up watching tele and in more contractions. Sam is wriggling like a wotsit so that's not helping. My friend things I should go back in but I can't face returning home again, she reckons I have high pain threshold, I reckon he's just taking his sweet time.


----------



## bun-in-oven

Shiv said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> go pips - I hope things speed up for you hon ad soon you'll be holging liitle sam!
> 
> congrats augustbaby and all the others who have popped
> 
> hi bun - nice to see you back x
> 
> i am feeling a bit ired today - sophia sleeps all day (barely even waking to feed0 butthen is up all night wanting boob! My milk has just started coming in so my boobs are massive!
> 
> Heartburn completely disappeared after birth, my feet now are wider at the toes han the heel, and I can stand on one leg again to put knickers on - so it is not just your babies to look forward to - but all sorts of relief.
> 
> love, hugs and labour dust to everyone who needs it x

shiv thanks and congrats on your little princess!!! xxx


----------



## bun-in-oven

pippin oh babe i wish i could help you, i think you women who are in slow labour for days are fantastic!!!


----------



## rubyrose

Pippin - so hoping things will speed up for you *hug*


----------



## rubyrose

Oooh thee is some news on facebook but i wont update it :-D


----------



## Mary Jo

eeeeeee!!!!! great news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jelr

Hi girls quick update as only on phone and still in hospital. Our little one is here. A baby girl Natasha Deirdre
Margaret born at 10.42 last night at 8lbs 10oz and she is perfect. Waters clean went at home after. Had a tough labour though as she was face out and did get distressed so after 20 hours of labour including 2 hours of pushing we ended up getting the vacuum and then an episotomy and forceps so am full of stitches and had a bad reaction to epidural and shook and kept vomiting. But all is well now and she is worth every minute of it.

Hope your all well and hope this works and makes sense from phone. Xx


----------



## overcomer79

AWWW CONGRATS JELR!!!! I am most excited about the team yellows popping as we get to hear the surprise! 

My entire body is achy :(. DH said that I'm making him restless because I'm so restless. Even though I'm not officially on leave, they aren't comfortable with me being at work so I have been respecting their concerns but will be in and out this week. I'm so tired of sitting at home waiting for something to happen. DH wants to go for a walk to which my response was "you have to walk at my pace"...lol...let's see how long it takes to get on his nerves!


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats JELR :D

Overcomer - know how you feel about the aches hun *big hug*

Jai jai - funny we were talking about running out of fluid earlier cause i just saw a proper outline of a FOOT!!! Made me feel a bit sick actually...lol


----------



## Aunty E

Night ladies - I'm dying to know how Pip is getting on! I'm at the midwife tomorrow, and she's going to do a sweep I think (EEEEP) so we'll see what happens then. I swear this baby is trying to punch her way out at the moment ;)


----------



## overcomer79

Good luck Aunty E. I hope you sleep well tonight. I am having more false contractions....go figure! I think my DH is more anxious than I am. He and I took a 2 hour drive tonight to no where in particular! The drive was lovely. The weather was great so I just put down the window and let the breeze blow my hair. Well, I am going to go for a nice relaxing bath and try to get some shut eye. Here's hoping we all pop soon!!!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Well, I look fwd. to waking up tomorrow morning in hopes to see that Pippin has popped! Congrats Jelr! 

For the last two hours I have had regular BH contractions again every 10 minutes. I wish they would turn into something more. I'm feeling really constipated too, which is quite annoying. I don't know why but I have felt so anxious in the last few hours. I keep trying to do some deep breathing to try and relax, but it's not working. If I don't relax soon, I'm not going to be able to sleep. I think maybe I'm just getting nervous/anxious about delivery as it's so near??? Sigh... hope everyone else is doing well, and sleeping tight.


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies, This is horrendous :hissy: :cry: I managed to doze off for an hour at 9 but the pain is getting worse but now not as regular I feel like I'm in a nightmare. The pain has spread to my hips and back and I'm going to phone the hospital to see what they suggest but as it's not regular I pretty much know what they'll say. I'm so scared they'll say go in and I'll only be 2cm or something but I can't take this hip pain!!! Sorry to be so moany but I sent DH to bed for some rest and I'm teary and tired I just need to let it out. I never imagined it would be like this :cry: Pain yes but lack of progression no!!! I either want this to fizzle out now so I can sleep or do something major.

edit: Just phoned she said sounds like proper labour now but need to get the times down, told me to stay home which I know is the nicer environment but if it gets too bad phone back. She was lovely but I need pain relief. So carry on the waiting game. Looks like I'll still be here when you all wake up.


----------



## kaygeebee

Pippin I'm so excited for you. Stay relaxed - things will progress, but if you can't cope, do go in to hospital - you might feel better when you get some pain relief!

I'm on my way into hospital to be induced - *eek* - Pippin, looks like you might get your wish and meet your LO first!! :) I'll keep you all posted. xxxx


----------



## Vici

Good luck Karen, hope all goes smoothly for you :hugs:

Hope things are getting better for you Pip or at least that you are in hospital with some pain relief xxx

Massive congrats jelr, sounds like a rough time but yay for the safe arrival of your princess, I love team yellows popping :D xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: congrats Jelr!!! how exciting :dance:

Pips - hope your in hospital now with some pain relief and things are getting underway!!!

Kageebee - good luck hunny will be thinking of you!!

Ruby - :shock: haha oh dear that would freak me too!! JT woke me up at about 4am this morning squirming around more than ever has for a long long time really squirming and it hurt my lady bits felt like needles were jabbing and then it was like - you know when you have a tampon in - can anyone remember??? :rofl: well it felt like when its not in properly and is slipping out.....very random!!!!

My throat is worse today :cry: I feel like pooooooo


----------



## rubyrose

Good luck kaygeepee!!!

Ahhh jai jai i think i know what you mean lol! It was proper random like he werent even moving then just saw this foot....reminded me of that photoshopped pic on google of the foot in the belly (or is i a hand?) but it wasnt as clear as that LOL. Wish i had a a camera!


OMG all of my symptoms are dissapearing now. Well and truly pissed off. Not even anymore snot. :(

Pippin - hurry up pipps baby we all wanna meet you!!


----------



## Aunty E

Hope your induction goes well Kaygeebee and I hope things are progressing Pip!

Back from Midwife, who was quite rough when finding my still very posterior cervix. feel like I've been punched a lot in the groin. She did manage to do a sweep and I'm 1cm dilated, but looks like nothing doing so far. Blood though, URGH. Manky manky.

Anyway, I have an appointment at the hospital for Friday and I'll be induced next week sometime if the second sweep doesn't work. I'm not that overdue though, so I still have hopes that it will all happen naturally. ;)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: omg Ruby that would be freaky if it looked like that pic!!

AE - hope this sweep works for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Quick update still at home and getting very frustrated. Can't sleep or eat so feeling very sorry for myself. :cry: keep sending labour dust. Kaygeebee bet you go first hon!!!! Slowest labour in the world here!


----------



## Jai_Jai

truckloads of labour :dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angelstardust

Aw girls, hope things get moving soon for you all!!! 

*easy peasy labour vibes* 

Any news from Sam Star?? It's our due dates on Wednesday and I wanted to see if a NICU bed was available for the lo yet.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Angel her status on facebook appears not......there taking their sweet time about it all :grr:


----------



## Tacey

Congratulations to all the new mummies and fingers crossed for those still waiting. I'm a bit of a lurker in this thread, but I thought I'd pop in and say I had my little girl Alice on the 22nd at 6.27 am. She weighed 8lb, 6 and 3/4 oz. 

Enjoy your lovely babies everyone! xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Aaaawww Pip honey, hang in there, you're doing so well! :hugs: text me as soon as you're off to the hospital sweetie (if you can!)

Sam_Star's FB status says still no phone call from the hospital :( poor thing!

Congrats jelr honey!!! A little girl :D and what a lovely name, Natasha :happydance:
Lion Cubs invite coming your way!!!

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh congrats Tacey!! Lion Cubs invite for you too :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Tacey thats fantastic news hun :hugs: a little girl!! Hope your feeling better now she is here :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Still here :cry: thanks for everyones encouragement it's keeping me going for the minute. Had a bath earlier and things really slowed down I was so disappointed but just had the mother of all contractions so hoping things will pick up again soon. Sending Simon off for some energy filled food, managed to keep down two yogurts so feeling a little more with it now. So glad I'm home and not having to wait this long in hospital. Just worried it's all going to stop and I'll be back to square one after 2 days of contractions :dohh:

Actually can that happen? Does anyone know?


----------



## ShadowRat

Pip, I do know that stress and baths can slow things down... But given that it has picked up again for you, hopefully it will start going somewhere soon!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Think of Sam, honey!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Shadow, don't know what I do without you all and my family. :hugs: Never realised just how amazing my husband was, he's just a rock.


----------



## overcomer79

Pip :hug: Hang in there hun!!

Today is my due date and nothing is happening. I am so flipping tired now. Why does the false contractions hit me at night? I am so frustrated with it turning into nothing. 

labor :dust: to all.


----------



## Jai_Jai

hang in there Pip hun you will do just fine!!

why do i feel soooooooooo sick?!?! :cry:

Just making a cake for OH :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

overcomer79 said:


> Pip :hug: Hang in there hun!!
> 
> Today is my due date and nothing is happening. I am so flipping tired now. Why does the false contractions hit me at night? I am so frustrated with it turning into nothing.
> 
> labor :dust: to all.

what i got 3 nights in a row, 4th day early hours of the morning, labour started :D


----------



## Shiv

Hang on in there Pippin! You can do it!!:flower:


----------



## Pippin

Small crappy update, after getting to 5 minutes now they are 17 :saywhat: I'm fed up with this whole labour thing. Been googling and apparently it can happen. Just so frustrating.


----------



## rubyrose

Pippin hun :hugs:


----------



## dimplesmagee

I can never tell when anyone posted last b/c the time is way off from what it is here in the states, but Pippin I hope you are doing alright! All that waiting that tested your patience, is for this very moment when you are waiting for things now to progress. So...I know you can do it. Take it easy b/c you will obviously need to save your strength!

Good luck ladies to those going in for induction. I find my induction date tomorrow! Looking fwd. to that!

I'm a little irritated as well...along with a few others of you. I have been experiencing frequent BH contractions, they actually kept me up last night. No real pain to speak of just a lot of discomfort. Today I have been timing them for fun and they are coming once again every 5-10 minutes. Makes for a long day really. I have some pain in my back and waves of nausea...and that constipation is still lingering! Wishing this would turn into something as I would love to not have to be induced. 39 weeks today! These last few weeks seem to take forever don't they? 

Well, I'm thinking of you all. Especially you pippin and Sam_Star. I bet you are getting so anxious for your LO to have a bed so that you can deliver! Thankfully you have not gone into labor on your own yet, and for now your LO is safe inside you.


----------



## rubyrose

Dimples - know how you feel, hang in there. We are nearly there! I've been having waves of sicky feelings and pressure in my bottom makes me feel very uncomfortable! Ohh to have our old bodies back teehee x


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thanks Ruby...the fact that this will all be over soon keeps me going. Just a pain. But yes...I can't wait to have my body back! :)


----------



## lalalistic

hello august mummies. i had my little girl poppy olivia on friday eve, i was lucky it was a really good labour. just wanted to wish you guys remaining lots of luck and labour dust, esp pippin,have just read your struggles xxx


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin ... :hugs: I can only imagine how frustrated you are! I was desperate after staying at 2 cm for several hours. You are a rock ... hang in there.

Will be looking for updates whenever I can get on :)


----------



## rubyrose

Hey girls

Sending labour dust to all that needs it and hoping pippin is getting along! 

I am fine no signs as such... tried the deed again today. It was successful LOL!! No labour pains after tho i did have some bloody mucus discharge a while after. Might keep at the sex see if it works LOL hubby wont know whats hit him! 

x


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Just want to wish all new mummies congrats and good luck to mummies with not long left! :hug: :dust: xx


----------



## Aunty E

Morning ladies - have been woken up by period pains - PLEASE let this be it. Am staying calm and have taken some more pulsatilla (homeopathic remedy) to try and encourage things along. Am brewing up some RLT to take back to bed and am working v hard on visualising Imogen OUT. Will also massage with Clary sage again and put a nice warm flannel with a couple of drops of it on my bump.

Fay, if you read this, I'll text you later ;)


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi girls quick update,
Just had THE call the hospital have a NICU cot available and my precious little girl will be born today :shock: 
Im so excited yet nervous all at the same time and very scared for her so please all send a little prayer her way thank you all xx xx
Jenna i will text as soon as i am able x


----------



## Sam_Star

Oooooh and i think i may actually be in labour anyway (oh the irony) but i dont need the labour dust so im sending all mine to pippin :dust: 
Lets hope we both get to see our babies today x


----------



## ShadowRat

oh Sam, that's great news, I will be thinking of you and little Elinor all day, I'm sure you will both do magnificantly, I look forward to the happy ending birth story real soon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

As for Pippin, I got a text at 4am... Just about to start a thread for her :winkwink:

xxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

:yipee: Sam's here!!! Just updated the thread I only just made :rofl: 

WELL DONE PIPPIN!!!! :D xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Wow what an evenetful day :wohoo:

Aunty E - labour :dust: hope this is it for you

Ruby - :yipee: yay for mucus thats coloured :haha: (had a dream about you last night we were comparing bumps at my Sisters house VERY random)

Pippin - :wohoo: :yipee: *Congratulations on Sam's arrival* :yipee: :wohoo:

*Updates*

Vici is currently in hospital and was admitted last night high BP and reduced movement....they have kept her in and she is being monitored, until consultant arrives this morning sometime. The Dr last night wants to induce her either today or tomorrow. She is hoping that her BP will drop and persuade them not to induce, as I think you all know how much she doesn't want that - pls send non-induction vibes her way!! :hugs: I will keep you posted!!

Kageebee Had a baby boy Owen Glyn this morning at 4.42am he weighed 7lb 12oz, had a natural delivery and all is well, except Karen feels naturally, pretty exhausted :hugs:

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW ARRIVALS!!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:​

Well Happy Due Date to me!!!!! I did not think I would make it this far but I have......I am having another sweep today and then talking about inducing me....lets hope we get induced by Friday :D

Labour :dust: for everyone!!


----------



## rubyrose

BLOODY hell i wake up and everyones having their babies!! 

Congrats to pippin and kaygeepee and also good luck to Aunty E and sending best wishes and positive thoughts to vici!!

Jai Jai - Lol at the weird dream, i have plenty of them now!! Sadly nothing came about with the blood mucus I i is still here!! This baby just will not budge lol


----------



## rubyrose

Oh jai jai is it only me you, diples and vici left now?? Ah... my hospital dont let you go more than 10 days over so my date would be the 8th of september for induction... i dont wanna be induced!!


----------



## bun-in-oven

ooo so much is happening ladies, just texted vici and shes still waiting to be seen by the consultant!!

congrats pippin and kaygeepee!!!!

aunty---- sounds like it is starting for you! GOODLUCK!!!!

ruby!, i think maybe the bloody mucus is most definately a sign that things will be happening soon, my waters broke a couple of days after my bloody show!! goodluck!!

VICI- goodluck babes! i will keep in touch!!!

jai-jai- HAPPY DUE DATE!!! hope your feeling well!

this is so exciting!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Ruby I think it is - although is Hannah still around or did she go in too?? xx :hissy:


----------



## Aunty E

Well I've been having contractions every ten minutes since about nine o clock - they're not getting any closer together :( Midwife thinks I'm in latent labour, so we're going to go and have a walk and try and hurry things along a bit as latent labour can last up to 36 hours! Contractions are painful, but not unbearable, so as long as we walk somewhere where I can hang onto things every eight or so minutes, we'll be fine ;)


----------



## bun-in-oven

oh aunty! thats great!!.................................. not that its latent but that things are moving!!, just dont go too far! lol, dont want you giving birth in the street!!! xx


----------



## mumtobeagain

hi all :) brooke finally arrived yesterday morning (24/8/09) at 4:10 am, weighing 7lb 4, only 10 days late !!!!!!! lmao, hope every1 is well and i will try and get some pics up 4 u all, good luck to those still waiting 4 their bundles :) xxx


----------



## bun-in-oven

mumtobeagain congrats! thats fantastic news!!! what a lovely name too!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Congratulations mumtobeagain!!! :yipee:


----------



## overcomer79

Jai_Jai said:


> Ruby I think it is - although is Hannah still around or did she go in too?? xx :hissy:

don't forget me :cry:


----------



## rubyrose

Ahh overcomer i thought i had forgot someone doh!! pregoo brain alert lol! Well looks like its just us girls lol....

thanks bun in oven, doubt it will come of anything tho, this baby just does not want to get out!!! I've offically evicted him but his not budging... gonna take him to court LOL


----------



## overcomer79

Congrats to all new arrivals. Was so glad to hear that baby Same arrived and that Elinor is on her way. Lots of prayer for little Elinor! Got the dishwasher fixed although they should have given me an estimate before doing any work so I'm a bit pissed off but I guess I will live! We have had five major things go wrong this summer and hopefully they will settle now. I sort of feel like a shut in and am starting to feel depressed. I feel like no one wants me around. I went to work yesterday and all I got is "what are you doing here?" It is a bit upsetting because I can't drive, can't barely walk anywhere, its too hot to walk to bus stop...blah blah blah...sorry guys, I'm just feeling sorry for myself! James' movements are becoming painful while I try to sleep at night and I just don't know what to do :cry:. I will probably be house bound until friday which is my next appt because when OH comes home at night, he wants his own time and we don't even sleep in the same bed because "I snore" (like he doesn't!). Ok, I'm bringing down the thread again...I'm going now. Labor :dust: to us all.


----------



## rubyrose

Overcomer - dont be sorry hun, I've had a few moany posts on here, thats what we are here for. *hug* completely understand about the painful movements. Lo shifts his back from side to side (his backs against my tummy) and it makes my whole belly move and I get kicks inside its awful really hurts sometimes. :( Sending you labour dust xx


----------



## rubyrose

I'm so sad lol just put my MSN name as "Archie, you have been evicted, please leave your Mother's uterus!" LOL


----------



## overcomer79

hahah like the status for MSN RR!


----------



## rubyrose

Ha! He aint listening tho lol!!

Updating my latest bump pic on the bump board now!! Hopefully this will be my last one but i aint putting my hopes on it! Feel massive now and on my hip I have one stretch mark boohoo
 



Attached Files:







39.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kimberly28

Tomorrow morning I am being induced!!! :happydance: I have to be at the hospital at 6 am. I expect it to go smoothly as I'm almost 3cm dilated, 90% effaced and baby is almost -1 station. :thumbup:

Aflight84 will be updating you all instead of Gabs as Gabs' little guy is sick in the hospital again. But by the end of tomorrow I will be having this baby! So be looking for updates. I dunno how I'm gonna sleep tonight as I'm so excited!!! :dohh: :happydance: Wish me luck and I can't wait to show him off to you ladies! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: 

I'll be back on once we're home which I expect to be held in observation for 24 hrs post delivery just to make sure. Bye for now ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

OC - oh hunny I am sooo sorry :hugs: pls dont hate me!!! :hugs:

RR - That is classic love the MSN line!!

Kimberly - How come your being induced so early!?! Hope nothing is wrong!?!

I have set up a thread for Sam_Star as Elinor is here :yipee: she screamed :yipee:

I have not heard anymore from Vici though -- might give her a quick text now....

I had my sweep - was done by a student but she is lovey, have had her before - she is qualified and starts properly in a few wks :D hopefully this one will work - I am 2cm dilated partially effaced and cervix is lovely and stretchy apparently :D she said it feels lovely and that it feels liek I should just go!! :haha: well I am not banking on it but wishful thinking!! My SPD feels better the last few days so I declined being induced early so my induction date is 6th Sept!! so in 2 weeks my little JT will be here no matter what!!! Feels better knowing I have a date I guess......although I reckon I will be the last to pop!!


----------



## rubyrose

At least you have a date now jai jai! Your cervix sounds good so i reckon things will get goin before that!


----------



## rubyrose

Oh yeah i was gonna ask that to jai jai - a lot of the american ladies seem to get induced a lot earlier than what we do i wonder why that is??


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hello Ladies...man how excited that everyone has had/or is having their babies! 
Well, my Dr. just called me at 8:30am this morning (tuesday) telling me that my induction date is tonight at 10:30pm!!! I don't think I've stopped shaking (mildly) that is very nervous, excited, anxious. Wow this day will go by slowly. I wonder what my BP will be! :) Off to the Dr. to get more info.
Hope everyone is as well as they can be!


----------



## MollyApple

Hi girls!! A really fleeting visit as I'm on borrowed internet and laptop (and will be for a while meh!).

Our little mango arrived Sat 22nd at 23:50.... a girl!!! We are just too pleased. 7lb3oz, 19 inches - a Gap baby - "long and lean"! Name to be decided, Manguette for now haha!

An easy, relaxed labour which I hope the rest of you will have too.... lots of luck and :dust: Look forward to catching up properly!! Thanks for all the good luck messages xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Congrats Molly :yipee:


----------



## overcomer79

jai jai, i'm confused, why would I hate you?

Congrats on your little girl Molly.

This is so exciting!!! 

I wish something will get started for me.

As per inducing in the states earlier, I think dr's get more concerned about placenta age and the size of baby. I'm having a non stress test done on friday and will be induced next tuesday. I think it is an overall concern for both mother and baby that drives them to induction sooner rather than later. It could be your standardized health care that causes the dr's to wait at least 2 weeks (providing no conditions arise) before induction. Anyway, that is just an educated guess as I have no real answers but can only go on my OB's concern and words "babies aren't generally happy when left 2 wks over." 

Here's hoping you ladies don't have to wait 2 weeks!! I'm miserable now...can't imagine sept 7th!


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats molly!! 

And thanks for that overcomer! Wish they would induce sooner here i had enough! Some of the NHS trusts make you wait 14 days! :O


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks for the clearup OC - wish they would induce earlier here too but I guess I would rather try and go naturally - so i guess if i was in the states i would have baby now :cry: how depressing :rofl:

Oh the pls dont hate me thing (its an english thing...just something silly we say when might've upset someone :haha:) as I forgot you were still preg and not already with your baby :blush:

what can i do to help this sweep?? will bouncingn on my ball help?


----------



## rubyrose

Jai jai - yeah i suppose try bouncing on the ball and a bit of sex ;)


----------



## overcomer79

Yea Jai, I remembered why you would say that after I posted. I was like ok lol.


----------



## Jai_Jai

well I just bounced on my ball for about 10mins - did some nipple stimulation which resulted in colostrum leaks and hoping for some :sex: later but OH doesn't seem in the mood :hissy: we will see I guess......why is sex good? Can I not put some evening primrose oil up there and poke about with a vibrator :haha: why do men think they are going to poke the baby's head :dohh: when the mw has to really reach and to open your cervix before they can!?! beyond me :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Vici has been allowed home :yipee: booked in for induction on Tue if baby has not come on his/her own.....so lets hope she manages to get bubs out natuarally :D


----------



## rubyrose

Jai jai - sex is good cause the sperm helps soften the cervix and the orgasm can kick start contractions cause it uses the same hormone oxytocin that helps labour!

Hope things start naturally for vici!


----------



## Kimberly28

Jai_Jai said:


> OC - oh hunny I am sooo sorry :hugs: pls dont hate me!!! :hugs:
> 
> RR - That is classic love the MSN line!!
> 
> Kimberly - How come your being induced so early!?! Hope nothing is wrong!?!
> 
> I have set up a thread for Sam_Star as Elinor is here :yipee: she screamed :yipee:
> 
> I have not heard anymore from Vici though -- might give her a quick text now....
> 
> I had my sweep - was done by a student but she is lovey, have had her before - she is qualified and starts properly in a few wks :D hopefully this one will work - I am 2cm dilated partially effaced and cervix is lovely and stretchy apparently :D she said it feels lovely and that it feels liek I should just go!! :haha: well I am not banking on it but wishful thinking!! My SPD feels better the last few days so I declined being induced early so my induction date is 6th Sept!! so in 2 weeks my little JT will be here no matter what!!! Feels better knowing I have a date I guess......although I reckon I will be the last to pop!!


Jai Jai - They didn't like the urine test this morning. It wasn't terrible but it wasn't great either. And I am full term now and baby is ready and capable of thriving in the outside world, and I'm only progressing a tiny bit on my own where as my cervix is concerned so instead of making me wait any longer through the pain and discomfort they are going to go ahead and induce me. Also the dr's here are a little more vigilant about the functionality of the placenta this late in the game and of course baby's size. My dr says that the risk of delivering now is very low and that my cervix is favorable for a successful induction so we're going forward with it. I'm just glad that my wait is about to be over and I'll soon be holding my precious baby in my arms. :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

aaaah I see :D Thats great Kim wish I had said yes to early induction.......pls pray my LO comes soon!! I want to hold him/her I am desperate!!


----------



## Kimberly28

I sure will Jai Jai. :hugs: It's definitely time for your little one to make the big appearance! :winkwink: I just don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight. :dohh: Haha, oh well. Its not like I ever sleep well at night these days anyways so not really any kind of change where that is concerned. I will catch a nap once my epidural takes effect. :winkwink: 
I guess lil Bry Bry isn't a lion cub anymore. :shrug: Since he is now technically a virgo. :wacko: Oh well, long as he's healthy of course. Well I better get off here for now and try to get the rest of the household crap done and cleaned up if I can drag DH off the comp that is.:haha: I don't want my brother and SIL seeing the house this way as they are watching our older 2 for us. :blush: Anyhoo, bye for now all. This is my last post myself before being in the hospital. Good luck to anyone else who is in labor or goes into labor! May you have speedy and easy deliveries and healthy babies! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Not so Quick birth story for our baby girl - Natasha - first part will give you a little giggle.

Well went to bed on Friday evening and me and DH were doing the deed when all of a sudden my god you enjoyed that and I said what are you talkin about, well you have drowned the bed you enjoyed that so much and I said I haven't finished yet so your wrong and then he said well you must have wet the bed so as it is drowned and then the penny dropped "have my waters broke" so I ran to the loo and it literaly was like on the tv and I left a puddle the whole way behind me and destroyed the bathroom.

Anyways rang the hospital and they said to come in, had a shower and headed in. Contractions started pretty much 15 minutes after waters went.

Arrived in hospital and was admitted, they examined me around half seven that morning when contractions were getting worse and I was only 2cm dilated, so we headed out for a walk. Again examined me at 9.30 and still only 2cm dilated so was sent up to the maternity ward instead of the labour ward and again went back out into the grounds and walked and walked and walked. Decided on getting the epidural as Contractions were hell and I was completely exhausted as I had done 13 hours now at this stage with no pain relief only the tens and I was still only 4cm dilated so I knew I had a long way to go.

Anyways headed back up the labour ward and got the epidural, which worked brilliantly and I thought it was going to be easy from here on in. 

At 5.30 I was still only 4cm dilated so they put me up on the drip and eventually I was 9cm diltated around 8.00. But at this stage I was reacting to the epidural and was shaking like mad and was sick.

At 8.30 epidural has started to wear off a bit and I was afraid to get it topped up due to the reaction and the midwive reckoned feeling a bit of the contraction would help me know when to push. They also had to pump through antibiotics as my temp kept spiking and she was getting into distress and they were afraid that I had an infection due to my waters being gone.

So off we went at pushing, but I wasn't very good at this bit as I was just exhausted and my joints in the top of my body were killing me due to my arthritis.

Anyway after this I ended up having to have the vacuum, which failed and then forceps and an episiotomy as I wasn't moving her much at all, I also spent the last half an hour vomitting with every push but eventually she was born at 10.42, at a good 8lb and 10 oz - the reason why she was so difficult to move was that she was face out. It was really scary for a while as her heartbeat showed that she was really distressed.

I have never in all my life felt so exhausted and drained, and was barely able to hold her, but it was worth every minute of it - when I saw DH crying and holding her and he dressed her for the first time - seeing the two most precious things in my life together like that made it all worth while.

DH was fantastic through the whole thing as he rubbed my back, sponged me down, cuddled me and explained about my arthritis to the midwives and doctor if he felt I wouldn't be able for something which is something I would have said nothing about and probably suffered more, he also helped the midwives hold me during pushing and kept when I was ready to give up told me how he knew I could do it as he had seen me deal with so much with my arthritis and that I was the strongest woman he knew and he knew I was able to do this, which willed me on for the last stint.

She is just perfect and I am still amazed at how we made this little person.

We got home yesterday but it has been manic since, we had a little scare in the hospital as the baby doc found that she has a heart murmer and it scared the life out of us, but when it was explained more, it is nothing to worry about, aparantly it is called an innocent murmer and lots of babies have them. basically there is a whole in all babies hearts when in the womb to pass blood from one side to the other as there lungs are not inflated, their first breath closes this, but sometimes a pinhole is left, which is the case in Natasha and it will close in the next couple of weeks, it was scary though as she had to have an ecg, x-rays and blood pressure done on all of her 4 major limbs, but there was not a bother on her.

I'm really tired as I lost a lot of blood and am anemic and fairly sore from all the stitches, but I seem to be flying on adrenalin.

Well DH has just fed her and I'm gonna hit the bed for some sleep. Will update with some pics soon as soon as I upload them from the camera, I reckon she will be the most photographed child in Ireland as DH takes pics as a hobby anyway and he has already taken about 300 and she is only 3 days old.

I haven't had time to read back but had a quick skim over the last few pages and see lots more have popped.

:happydance:Congrats to all August Mummies on their babies.:happydance:

and labour :dust: to all of you who are left - but dont worry it will happen - I was convinced that I would be the last one here as I hadn't even engaged and had only had a few BH and no show or period pain or anything then out of the blue my waters went. So keep the chin up girls - :hugs: to you all.


----------



## rubyrose

Wow jelr well done and congratulations! The waters breaking made me giggle teehee xxx


----------



## dimplesmagee

Leaving for the hospital in 30 minutes! Feeling a bit anxious! They will start with the cervical cream to help soften the cervix, and then early in the AM they will start the pitocin drip. Hopefully baby will arrive by afternoon, but I'm betting late night! 

Jelr-loved the beginning of your birth story! Will you tell your kid that? Hehe! :)


----------



## Vici

hey girls, just quickly from me. Got home about 8 pm last night and was exhausted so went to bed. Now been having pains every 6 mins or so for about an hr. Don't wanna wake df as he is so tired and he might need his energy lol. Scares me it's nothing tho after seeing so many falsies LOL xxxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Vici i really hope this is it for you hun x
Will be thinking of you x x x


----------



## Vici

Spoke to hospital about an hr a go and they want me in! Let DF sleep till 6 so he's just taken the dog to a friend, then we'll be off!! Please god, don't let this be fake as otherwise i don't think i'll cope in real labour :rofl:


----------



## Sam_Star

GOOD LUCK!!!! x x x x x x x


----------



## Leila Fae

Hello ladies, I'm Aunty E's birth companion and I'm hopping on to give you a quick update on her behalf.

Aunty E will provide a full account herself I'm sure.

Anyway, baby Imogen said hello to the world at 23:42 (BST) on 25 August weighing 3.3kg. She is completely beautiful! 

As Aunty E will tell you things got a bit tough towards the end and Imogen was born using a suction cup during a last minute epidural. That was understandably rather stressful so she's being kept in for some tests. We're hoping that Aunty E will be coming home today.

I was so impressed with how she dealt with everything which was thrown at her (including a flood in the maternity ward when they had to evacuate everyone not actively giving birth). Aunty E was a star! :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Jo

yay! huge congratulations, Aunty E and Imogen! :happydance: Sorry to hear things were a little rough but hope everything goes well from now on... looking forward to hearing the full story and seeing.pics!

Thanks for the update Leila Fae :)


----------



## ShadowRat

omg Vici, GOOD LUCK!!! I can't wait to see what flavour your LO is!!! :happydance: I hope Bun is about today to relay updates for us hehe!!

jelr, that's such a lovely birth story (ROFL @ the first bit!) I almost had a little tear in my eye at your description of how your lovely OH got you through the toughest bits :D 
I know what you mean about running on adrenaline for the first few days after you get home, but I do have a word of warning for ya: I was the same, and I thought "wow, I feel great! I'm gonna do loads of stuff around the house whilse I can" (I can't usually, it was quite a novelty!) But it backfired :( My joints have had a massive massive flare up now, they are now happy about something. I know your docs told you you may have an arthritic flare up after the birth: Just be aware that for me it took a while to kick in, so listen to your body sweetie and don't overdo anything will you? Have you been put on the steroids like you thought you might? Anyway, enjoy little Natasha, she sounds perfect :D

Shadow x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh wow, congrats to Aunty E!!!! HORRAY for baby Imogen :happydance:

Thanks for updating us Leila Fae :flower:


----------



## ShadowRat

Well girls, I'd better go get dressed as I have a rheumatologist appointment this morning and I'm still sat here in my PJs!! I hope more of you pop today, sprinkling labour :dust: on everyone!!!! :kiss: xx


----------



## m_t_rose

Well I go in for my induction in 2 hours. I had a horrible night sleep last night I only got to sleep around 1:30 and now it is 4:30 and I have been wide awake for the past 30 minutes. Hopefully all goes well today. 

Good Luck Kimberly28 with your induction today too


----------



## bun-in-oven

hi guys im still waiting on a update from vici hopefully its the real thing as ive not recieved a text saying otherwise!!!! its so exciting bless her!! aunty!! well dont lovely!!!!! omg flood in maternity!, lol, at first i thought yu meant from her waters lmao x


----------



## Sam_Star

CONGRATS AUNTIE E!!! Hope you feel better soon x 
Lovely birth story jelr made me laugh and cry x
Good luck with your inductions mt and kim
I will be thinking of you all x x x x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good Luck Kim and MTRose with your inductions today!!

Congrats Aunty E on the birth of Imogen :wohoo:

Was gonna updated on Vici but see she has already so if anything else comes through I will let you know....or Bun will.
hope this is it!

Sam - any news on Elinor?

I do not think sweeps work for me :cry: I have no reactions or symptoms from it and everyone else seems to get something, blood, period cramps, jelly but I have nothing :shrug:


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats to AuntyE and good luck to vici and all the inductions today!

Jai Jai - the sweeps dont work for eveyrone so dont feel too disheartened :hugs: They didn't do a thing for my friend either i dont think i have heard many success stories about sweeps actually which makes me think why the hell am i gonna let some stranger poke around me fanjita when it probs wont work?! :haha: 

Just waiting now.... feel like i have been waiting for ages!! Well i have found out i was preggers in mid december lol. I guess my little boy is destined to be born on the 8th of september lol 

x


----------



## overcomer79

Good morning all,

Congrats to the new arrivals.

Good luck with the inductions that are happening today.

I'm still waiting. Nothing happening but I guess that is just one of the perks.


----------



## Jai_Jai

do you know what I dont think anything works!!! DF would not have sex last night :grr: so thats it!! None now! I mean he comes home from work sometimes and is like lets do it then when i wanna he makes up bullshit excuses - he really thinks he must have a huge dik or something to be poking baby in the head :grr: does my head in!!!

Yeh Ruby my baby will prob be born on the 8th as thats when i will be exactly 2wks overdue - i bet i go in for my induction on 6th and it takes AAAAGES :rofl: although if that happens I would quite like the 9th :haha: DOB: 09.09.09 :D


----------



## rubyrose

Our bubs might end up with the same date of birth!! :O


----------



## bun-in-oven

vici texted a while ago is 2cm's dilated and is waiting to be put on prostin, hope she doesnt mind me updating you all, have texted her to see how shes getting on will let you know when i have more ladies!! soooo exciting!!!


----------



## overcomer79

I'm starting to get annoyed as it seems all the september people are popping before me :cry:. I just feel like being a hormonal bitch today. I'm on the phone or computer filing complaints with the company that came out to look at our dishwasher as he didn't give me a price estimate before fixing it. We had discussed it and would NOT fix the issue if we knew the price! Really does my head in! The manager of the company is supposed to call me but seeing as I'm a woman, I will probably get the same treatment as I got yesterday. The tech didn't even introduce himself to me or anything. The only thing he said to me is its fixed then presented me with a bill of 178.44. We could have put just a bit more with it for a new one. its not like he wasn't going to get paid 65 dollars to come out anyway! I would have refused the work!!! :hissy:...rant over.


----------



## Jai_Jai

they're not popping are they? :hissy: FFS


----------



## rubyrose

I know i saw that :cry:

Its so not fair. Ive had enough, just feel like crying all day!


----------



## Jai_Jai

me too!! why does nothing work? why is everyone popping early this year and we are blimmin late?? its not fair :cry:

I have tried everything and even was relaxed and did not care for a while and that did nothing - even all the girls in my ante-natal class have popped early or have done already :cry: I just want my baby :cry: I feel so left out! and I am soooooooo bored this is like my 7th week off work :cry:


----------



## rubyrose

Jai jai and overcomer :hugs:

Me to jai jai been off since week 32 now going mad... didnt wanna leave early but wek 32 - 35 we had annual leave then week 35 they started placement and they wouldnt let me on the wards that far gone... so fed up.


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh same I wanted to work up until I physically couldnt - but my spd was so bad goin up the stairs to work and sitting in the same chair was killing me :cry: now I am bored stiff - I had loads to do before and was meeting up with ppl a lot but i live in middle of nowhere and everyone is out and this weather makes me depressed end of summer and here is :rain:


----------



## rubyrose

Its just hard now especially as there is only a few of us left. Can't believe september mums are popping and im still here!!!

Just want my bubs.

I'm watching sugar rush on 4od at the mo and ordered ER to keep me busy. Never bothered with it before so ordered season 1 and im on season 2 now, im only about 12 years too late LOL !!


----------



## overcomer79

:hug: I feel you both on the boredom. My work has banned me from coming in! I feel like a "shut in" and it is starting to depress me. Everyone is like "enjoy the time" but it is so hard as I'm so bored and can't physically do much any more!!! :hissy:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know that 'enjoy this time, enjoy the last few days of peace' crap is really getting to me!!! shut uo :hissy: I have enjoyed it, now I am bored and need a purpose cos I have no purpose atm all I do is sit in this dam house cos everyone else is at work or off having their babies :hissy:


----------



## rubyrose

Ohh yes jai jai i have a few things I keep hearing, feel like people are putting their questions on record its driving me mad here are some classics 

"Any twinges yet?" - No moron and if I had i wouldn't tell you cause your pissing me off asking me every day!

"You had that baby yet?" - Yes, three days ago actually and we actually ended up with quadruplets, can you believe?!

"Enjoy the time off, you won't get much sleep/time to yourself when baby is here" - Yes, I'm well aware of that DOUCHE BAG or I wouldn't of had a baby in the first place!!

"Baby will come when his ready" - NO SHIT SHERLOCK!!!! That doesn't make me feel any better now COCK OFF!


----------



## Mary Jo

cock off????!!!!!

Sorry Ruby, but that really made me :rofl: (and I really needed a good laugh)

I know how it is so so so so so annoying to hear people say to enjoy the last few days and that baby will come in his own time - I wanted to hit everyone who said it. I was a bit of a nightmare bitch the last week I was pregnant, and I was 4 days overdue when he came. My OH was the only person I could tolerate being around, everyone else could go jump off a cliff as far as I was concerned.

I was in Sainsbury's a few weeks before I had Adam, looking at the baby clothes, and a lady with a young baby came up to me and spoke; she said something like "hahaha, that's the easy part, you just wait, enjoy this time" and I wanted to smack her! and for the record, the worst part of the entire last nine months and 11 days were the 2 or so weeks before I gave birth. By far. So I do have enormous sympathy for you ladies who are overdue now... it's the worst frustration, I was bored out of my head, nothing left to do, no energy to do anything anyway, aches and pains were at their worst, the uncertainty - ack, no. 

:hugs: all around.


----------



## rubyrose

Aww thanks MJ, yes you summed up how i am feeling, achey, no energy, frustrated...lol. Cock off just comes from this other forum i go on and it really made me laugh to lol so i use it all the time now!


----------



## Jai_Jai

OMG :rofl: Ruby that is EXACTLY the responses that i wanna give ppl!! have u seen my facebook status :haha: my bro text me asking if I had had jellytot and I was like yes we had a boy yday didnt anyone tell you?? My brother???? OMG that just sent me wild :rofl:

MJ - I remember you feeling like this etc and your right the only person I can tolerate is my OH even he annoys me and i shout at him :blush: but he just cuddles me and says come on dont be silly i then cry and its all over with he understands my hormones and my strops and my pains cos he has been through it all!!

I know baby will come when s/he is ready and I am ok with that as I know in less than 2 wks s/he will be here - what is making me shitty and annoyed and stressed is the constant questions asking if baby is here!!!! OMFG leave me alone!! those ppl make me wanna smack them and are making me worry that JT is not here yet.....I would be fine if it was not for those ppl

right now i have a horrendous pain in my left side a real stabbing pain and everytime i try to move so it does not hurt it cains more :cry: think it is lying on something, its stitch like....bloody painful and now i think i will not cope with the labour...eeeeek!!


----------



## overcomer79

MJ just summed up how I feel. I don't even answer my phone but for a select and I mean a select few people. I have no sleep schedule anymore...I have NO schedule anymore. My DH comes home...takes five seconds to eat his dinner than calls his friend and talks for an hour and then walks for an hour!! WTF!!!!!!!! I'm nine months pregnant and at the point of tears b/c I'm so f'ing lonely now! Work don't want me there as they have an irrational fear that I'll drop the baby there!!! I'm just being a bitch and tired of being taken for like I felt yesterday handling the entire dishwasher issue. Honestly, I can't wait for LO to be here then I won't have time to be bored (hear that one a lot too!). It almost is like I'm being quarantined for an awful disease!!!


----------



## rubyrose

:( We are all feeling pretty pooey aren't we? Completely understand about the loneliness overcomer... i feel very lonely at the moment.

So whose left now?

Me, overcomer79, jai jai and theres someone else isnt there? I'll be the last 1 to pop :(


----------



## overcomer79

thinking just us regulars...


----------



## overcomer79

Has Hannah popped?

I started to say m_t but she is being induced?

:cry:


----------



## overcomer79

I'm starting to keep really bad headaches too :cry:!


----------



## rubyrose

Aww big hug overcomer :(

Not sure about hannah... was really against being induced but now would beg for it im so fed up and sore


----------



## bun-in-oven

vici has texted, not alot is happening contractions are 5 mins apart they are keeping her in.

ladies i so know how fed up you all are! i think the last couple of weeks are deffinatley the hardest!! x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: I can't do this anymore :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## bun-in-oven

jai jai babe, i know how fed up you are hun sending lots of love!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## rubyrose

:hugs: jai jai


----------



## smith87999

you can Jai Jai it will be u before u know it :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i am sorry girls i thought i was ok.....my head is just swimming with thoughts!! i just thought i would be on time but i can see me having to be induced and i dont want to, i was tiny before and now my bump is massive and i wont have any clothes for baby.......so many things that are rediculous but seem like important now movements inside hurt and i just dont understand why s/he not coming out? OH is not being great and things are up and down which makes all this so much harder, if we had a great relationship like we used to then i could cope better but with all of it i just feel soooo down and i am scared.....scared of soooo much, scared i will have a shit labour in a shit room cos i have been told after sat that its sooo full at my hospital..........so now i am panicking about that too!! its just everything and i cant stop crying and cant stop thinking i want this over with and i feel bad cos this is a miracle and i should not moan at all and i will feel sooo guilty after and espesh when baby is here.......i just cant help but feel low........then i panic that something is going to go wrong!

omg :shock: listen to me...:blush: i am so sorry :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know Laura thats the thing in 2wks I will have my LO - thats nothing and then i feel ok, but then all those other silly worries come back.........I am terrified I wont hold my baby - I just can't see it iykwim?


----------



## smith87999

big hugs to ruby, oc and jai jai...in the end the days always seem to take way longer... and you are uncertain of how and when it will happen... but it will and it will be amazing the moment you get to meet your LO.... I can't wait for each of you.... hang in there... 
:hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thank you sooooo much :hugs:


----------



## Hannah

Hi!

Just a really quick post, have not caught up on anyhting that has been happening. Just to let you know, I ended up being admitted as I was in labour on Sunday evening, I had my baby, a little girl, Addison Jane on Monday at 21:03 by eergemcy C Section, not the best of experiences and not the birth pkan we had envisioned however she is gorgeous and the most special thing in my world already. She weighed 7lb 8oz and I did not need to be induced so fingers crossed for all you overdue ladies.

I got home about 3 hours ago because I begged to be released from hspital as I was having no rest at all. Just trying to find a comfortable way to lie in bed now!

I will write a birth story and post pics soon. And also as I am allowed to do nothing! will catch up on all your posts too. 

XXX


----------



## Jai_Jai

congrats Hannah :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

Congrats hannah x
Jenna hun i'm so sorry your feeling so down i kind know how you feel with my section being late and its the worst feeling EVER!!
:hugs: to you i will be praying that you go soon xx
:dust: to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Ducky77

Congrat to all new mommies!! :)


----------



## overcomer79

Ok so hannah has popped...congrats.

I guess that just leaves the three of us.

The thing that gets me is my DH is always talking about to or about his friend. I don't have a problem with him having friends to do things with, but what about me??? :cry:!! I'm house bound now and can see that is what it will be like when LO is born b/c he can drive and I can't. He mentioned wanting to see a movie with his friend this weekend and all I could say was "what about me???". He won't make any plans with me anymore and I feel so left out now. He sits downstairs every night and does nothing but read! I am up here all alone and just feel like shit. My ankles hurt so bad, LO's movements are so painful and I just feel like I have to cope by myself! Hell, he don't even sleep in the same bed with me :cry:.


----------



## m_t_rose

Hi All,
This is Michelle's mom just letting you know that she had baby Jacob today at 6:05pm. Mom and baby are doing well. Michelle will update you as soon as she can get to a computer. She will be in hospital until Friday.
Margaret (MIchelle's Mom)


----------



## Jai_Jai

congrats Michelle :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i am sory OC that ur OH wont make plans with u hun thats not fair at all :( we are feeling like shite atm aren't we?? :hugs: shme we cant all get together and cheer each other up xx


----------



## Pippin

Very quick up date from me left handed.... posted in Shadows thread. Thank Shadow for giving updates!

Awwww ladies your all so lovely, thank you for all your kind words and encouragement through what was I have to say a horrid early labour but I have to say listen to your body. My contractions were 7 mins apart, not enough to go in apparently, but I did and was 4cm and in active labour!!! My contractions were never equal all way through so we are different!!! Active labour lasted 6 hours in comparison to the 48 of early labour!! Oh and epidurals are bliss!!!! My pain was all in my hips. Anyway proper birth story soon..... 

So pictures!!! A few more than in the other other thread as now Simon has taken him hehehehe
 



Attached Files:







6460_243467320065_785545065_8394587_2023515_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









6460_243471545065_785545065_8394679_3068454_n.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3









6460_243482725065_785545065_8395114_1041652_n.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4









n660651360_2985625_7176939.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 4









n785545065_8396495_6078997.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cloud9: beautiful - congrats again :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

Pip he is beautiful x 
I was contracting 7 mins apart and in active labour by the time we got to the hospital too!!


----------



## Pippin

Awww massive hugs to those who haven't gone yet. It'll come girls don't fret it'll prolong things for you but I know how you must be feeling. Massive massive hugs. At least you'll probably be in labour less time than me so that's something to be thankful for. Sleep lots now I was 4 days with 5 hours sleep over the whole time in one hour slots. Last night i got another 5 and it was wonderful, oh how we have to change. i used to think that was a bad sleep!!! lol :hugs: (sorry if typos doing this one handed.)


----------



## Shiv

Congrats Molly, Hannah, Michelle, Pips, jelr and soon for Vici and Kimberly!
Sorry if I have missed anyone!

Massive massive hugs to Ruby, Jai Jai and OC - I know nothing I can say will make it better or make things happen quicker - but just know that I am thinking of you all and urging things on x

Oh and a new photo of Sophia on her play mat for you to look at (sorry if it makes you feel worse for those still waiting x) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1010533.jpg
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks shiv and pips - your babies are beautiful, it does not make things worse at all hun, it spurs me on :hugs: i cant wait to hold my LO and i just know s/he will be just as gorgeous :hugs: thanks girls xxx


----------



## tmr1234

congrats to the new mummys and good luck to thow about to pop wnt be to long be for all august mummys have there babys


----------



## overcomer79

Morning ladies,

I'm still around. I'm just trying to tell myself at this point that I only have five more days!!! Two of which are a weekend which gives me hope to get out of house more as it is both our paydays this weekend. I think I'm going to make DH take me out to dinner and mini golf. He can pick up my ball for me and put it down. I'm not much into movies lately as that will probably be what I will do while waiting in the hospital. I have 14 of them loaded on my ipod. I have audiobooks and some music and games (if I feel up to games). 

Jai, I had a dream last night. This is the strangest!!! I was matching skittles to the jelly tots on your aviator. I know, strange!!!


----------



## rubyrose

Hey all,

ALl the new babies are absolutely gorgeous! Congrats again to shiv and congrats to pippin, they are beautiful. Big congrats to Hannah and Mt rose to.

Jai Jai and Overcomer - it is just us now! 

My friend just brought her baby round, made me even broodier! His absolutely gorgeous, didnt wanna give him back! Hope you two are both OK and holding on... i was in a lot of pain again this morning, opened legs to get out of bed and had almighty shooting pain and just hurting all day now. :( 
Big hugsxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh I am like you OC live for the weekend, think I will get OH to take me to dinner too :D good plan stan :D

:rofl: that is the most random dream ever!!! :haha: i wonder what it could mean?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Ruby I really think it is just us 3 :hugs: well the ones who are in the thread anyway :cry: ooooh I cant believe it :(

Yeh I have had an awful time of it, did not sleep last night it got worse finally got to sleep at 9.30am this morning until 12.30 - my SPD is roaring as I have been on my pelvis for god knows how long trying to sleep etc, so just watching Titanic and chilling waiting for contractions :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you guys still waiting around! I'm so sorry you're having a tough time, I can't imagine how it must be to be still hanging around by this point, but your time WILL come, girls!! JaiJai sweetie, I was very sad to see your normal chirpy outlook cave in to the anxiety etc :( :hugs: :hugs: I know it might not help much, but once you've had that little JT, whatever your birth experience was (if it wasn't what you'd hoped for / planned for) won't matter any more: If you do have to be induced, it really won't be the end of the world honey. The important thing is that you and JT come out the other side of it and can start your new life together :D It's just MAGICAL to bring that baby home, walk around your house for the first time with that little :baby: in your arms... you'll be on :cloud9: and all of this nasty waiting around and SPD pain and everything will melt into the background!!

Stay strong girls, you'll be with us on the other side in no time at all :) Can't wait to have you all over in Lion Cubs!!!

Big massive :hug: to all,

Shadow xxxx


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks shadow and all the other girls sending the nice messages :hugs:

Jai Jai - sorry to hear about your night last night, if it makes you feel better I had a shitty night to! 

JAI JAI OVERCOMER - our babies will be here soon be positive!!! i'm here if you need to talk xxx


----------



## bun-in-oven

got a update for you shaun has just texted to say vici is 7cms had a epidural but hasnt worked fully, shes been through the mill abit bless her, so hopefully she will have her LO in her arms sometime before 12!!! sending vici lots of love!!!!


----------



## rubyrose

Sending lots of positive thoughts to vici xxxx


----------



## overcomer79

Lots of hugs to vici.

I'm not sure how much more I will be on the thread. I'm getting so discouraged now when I log on to see that another sept. baby has been born. I know I should be happy and excited for them, but by the time DH gets home, I would have been by myself for over 13 hours and I am really having a hard time coping. I know it will be too late and he will be tired to do anything. I hadn't even had BH this week and it is so frustrating that when I go to the dr tomorrow she is going to say that I haven't made any progress :(.


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh, positive thoughts to Vici!! x x x x


----------



## Pippin

OC hon massive hugs I do understand you're allowed to feel crap hon but I promise, promise you'll forget how you are feeling now in a few days. I know that doesnt help now but it might help you focus on that for now. I didn't have wait I know but I was feeling like I'd be the last. Hang on in there I promise babe will come soon. Big :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

lots of positive thoughts and labour vibes to Vici - hope that she has an easier time from now on in,

Thanks Shadow soooo much :hugs: I know I do not normally let things get on top of me, normally the one to pull things up :( sooooo I have :dance: PMA PMA PMA PMA we will have our babies!! 

OC - c'mon sweetness :D we need each other we will be happier in here now and just be positve okay!?!

Lots of hugs to everyone that pops in :D


----------



## xxCarolinexx

*Hi Ladies,* :wave:


Firstly, to all the August Mummies still waiting to pop... hang in there girls! There's not too much longer to go and you will forget about all of this waiting and pains etc. etc.. when your little one is in your arms!! Hugs to you all :hugs: xx



*I just wanted to announce that my baby girl  was born on the 18th of August *:yipee: 
She is absolutely beautiful and perfect in every way! And most importantly, she is healthy - thank God!!:happydance: I am still on cloud 9 :cloud9::cloud9: I was 11 days OVERDUE in the end so I really do know how frustrating it can be waiting and waiting...........:dohh:
Her name is *Carla* and she weighed 12lb 1oz when she was born (which I was totally not expecting as hospital told me I was carrying an 8lb baby lol :rofl:).


***PICS ATTACHED!***


:hug:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01707.jpg
File size: 90.2 KB
Views: 8









DSC01731.jpg
File size: 85.2 KB
Views: 7









DSC01704.jpg
File size: 86.6 KB
Views: 7









DSC01730.jpg
File size: 84.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## elly75

We had our little boy, Christian, on Aug. 23rd after 10 hrs of labour. The epidural was good although they gave me too much meds which they had to reduce and then pick up the levels of the labour inducing one. In addition, I was cut since I had trouble pushing the little one out.

Has anyone experienced a painful recovery? I can barely move around due to the pain of the stitches, low energy levels and requiring painkillers to cope


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats elly!!! And caroline you deserve a medal, 12lbs!!! Both of your babies are gorge xx


----------



## cleckner04

*sneaks back in with guilt* :wave: Hi girls! I'm so, so utterly sorry for being MIA for so long. After Emma was born I've had alot of chaos around here. If any of you remember I was saying how bad my incision line hurt from my c-section. I could hardly get out of bed on my own even after a week of healing. And there were moments where the pain was so bad I would just cry even after taking pain meds. Well one morning last week I was taking a quick nap and I woke up soaked. Turns out behind my incision line, fluid was building up and causing alot of pressure. And there was no where for the fluid to go but out and part of my incision broke open and it all burst out. TMI I know because it is totally gross. So I was in so much pain and once it burst open, the pain started easing as the fluid came out. It is still leaking to this day and it has been over 2 weeks since my c-section. On top of all of this, my parents were here visiting so they got to share in my misery. At least I know I'm not crazy because I felt like such a baby because it still hurt so bad even after a week of healing. Now I know there was a reason behind it all. I'm just glad I am now finally feeling back to normal somewhat. 

Emma was feeding awesome in the beginning but at her 4-day weigh in she had lost too much weight so they made me supplement with formula. With having a c-section, my transitional milk didn't come in quick enough for her to keep her weight on to their standards so I partly blame them for not giving me another day to let my supply come in properly. Since than I've been up and down with the whole breastfeeding issue and I even quit for an entire day so now I am struggling to get my supply back up because I absolutely refuse to quit breastfeeding right now. The day I 'gave up' I cried all day long because I missed it so much. So I've been struggling pretty badly with the whole feeding issue. But I am quite determined and don't plan on giving up again if I can help it. 

And to top off our week, my husbands car was hit while it was parked in front of our house. The lady tried to drive off but my dad was right there and witnessed it. He had to stand in front of her car and yell at her to shut it off because she was trying to drive away. :growlmad: And in this same day, Emma kept throwing up all of her formula (this was the same day I 'gave up' on breastfeeding)...So we had to take her in to the hospital that night because I was terrified something was wrong with her. They refered us to another hospital and said we'd need to have her admitted to get her stomach ultrasounded the next day and that she might need surgery, etc to fix the issue. So we were scared to death and the second hospital we went to said she is just eating to fast after sucking so hard at my breast the formula comes out too fast for her in the bottle so she was eating too fast and throwing it all back up because her stomach couldn't keep up. So the first place scared the shit out of us for no good reason. This was all at about 1 in the morning also might I add. So it has been a hell of a time. hehe. 

When it rains, it pours right?! But things are finally looking up after an incredibly awful week. I feel so guilty for not updating the list like I should've been but I am going to sit here and work at it right now for as long as I can before the baby wakes up to be fed again. Congrats to everyone that has given birth recently and labour dust to all that are still waiting! I miss you girls. I really wish I could get on here more but until I get my milk supply established, I am pretty much stuck feeding at the breast, topping the baby off with some formula to satisfy her all the way, and than pumping with a hospital pump that I'm renting to get my supply up even more until I can wean her completely off of formula. :coffee: It's exhausting.


----------



## cleckner04

elly75 said:


> We had our little boy, Christian, on Aug. 23rd after 10 hrs of labour. The epidural was good although they gave me too much meds which they had to reduce and then pick up the levels of the labour inducing one. In addition, I was cut since I had trouble pushing the little one out.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a painful recovery? I can barely move around due to the pain of the stitches, low energy levels and requiring painkillers to cope

Hun, I had 25 hours of labour and than had to have a c-section. And after the c-section had trouble healing on top of it all. I know exactly how you feel with pain my dear. Maybe not in the same area but I definately send hugs your way because I know how hard it is especially those first few days. :hugs::hugs: It gets better I promise you this. Keep up with the painkillers though. I waiting too long a few times and ended up screaming out in pain and cursing myself for waiting too long. :cry:

EDIT: Also wanted to ask how much your little darling weighed so I can update the list! Thanks hun!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls, I tried my best to get down the list quickly but I have to go wake up the baby and try to feed her. I'll get on when I can to search through the rest I promise. :hugs: Good luck to everyone that still has to pop! It'll all happen so quickly I promise you. It might seem like forever now but once they are here you will be begging for a nap. hehe. :haha::coffee:


----------



## bun-in-oven

vici had a baby girl!!!!!imogen was born at 10;56 last night weighing 8lb13 vic had to have a emergncy c-section but both are doing well!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

well done vici!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Congrats vici!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

*Horray for Vici, so sorry she has to get a c section though. Best of recovery time hon. Congratulations hon. xxxx*


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> elly75 said:
> 
> 
> We had our little boy, Christian, on Aug. 23rd after 10 hrs of labour. The epidural was good although they gave me too much meds which they had to reduce and then pick up the levels of the labour inducing one. In addition, I was cut since I had trouble pushing the little one out.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a painful recovery? I can barely move around due to the pain of the stitches, low energy levels and requiring painkillers to cope
> 
> Hun, I had 25 hours of labour and than had to have a c-section. And after the c-section had trouble healing on top of it all. I know exactly how you feel with pain my dear. Maybe not in the same area but I definately send hugs your way because I know how hard it is especially those first few days. :hugs::hugs: It gets better I promise you this. Keep up with the painkillers though. I waiting too long a few times and ended up screaming out in pain and cursing myself for waiting too long. :cry:
> 
> EDIT: Also wanted to ask how much your little darling weighed so I can update the list! Thanks hun!Click to expand...

Awww :hugs: to you both. My 2nd degree tear is giving me pain today (and hemorrhoids) but lots of paracetamol helps, take at least 500mg, 1000mg is best (hospital told me this every 4-6 hours). Take things real slow hon. The worst for me was the 54 hours of labour which meant no sleep, this on top of no sleep since baby, this is what's making me tearful. I know it'll get better though so hang in there. Hope you have help with you. xxxx


----------



## Pippin

*Cleckner* honey just read your update, so sorry honey, you're having a rough old time. I so hope it gets better for you asap. Understand the breast feeding, he is on most of the day and night, ouchy!! :hug:


----------



## Carlz

hey everyone jacob arrived on the 24th august 5 days late will post birth story


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats Carlz and vici! 


Update on mw appt: 

Went today, shre was a complete BITCH. My normal lovely midwife is on holiday so this one refused to do a sweep as im 39 + 6 so not overdue and she said my "cervix is probably not favourable as im a first time mum" Er ok love, I'd love to have said I'm a student nurse because we learnt that babies engaging can cause the cervix to start softening and I've been engaged since week 36!! 

Also, she felt my belly for one second and basically copied word for word what the midwife wrote last week. :o/

Then she said next friday i will have a sweep (40 + 6) then four days later I'll have to be induced so i only have one attempt at a sweep! She was completely rude to what I had been going through. The last midwife felt how engaged my bubs was and knew that my pain i'd been having was from that as his so far down his putting constant pressure on my pelvis area and this one just didn't bother asking me, was in there for less than five minutes. Didn't even ask if i had any odema (i dont but they are meant to ask) and my general well beingshe did not ask either. She was awful. Made me feel shite.

So now i just wanna cry to be honest. I'm in so much pain, just walked back from shops and had to stop because it was hurting so much. His showing no signs of appearing either so im confident I'll end up induced which was not what i wanted because now if im induced i cant use the pool room and im confined to a drip. :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

That sounds EXACTLY like my 38wk appt - my norm mw was away and the one i had made me feel like shit! It is like they dont give a dam cos ur not one of their regulars!! :grr:

dont worry hun it will be ok and what will be will be! I really wanted a water birth too and it looks as though I wont get a chance as I have no signs either, but then alot of ppl dont and they go into labour or their waters suddenly break (which is what i reckon will happen with you due to all the pressure) stooopid cow why wont she give u a sweep!! so when is ur induction date?


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and congrats to all new mummies :hugs:

Cleck sorry you have been through such a tough time hun, glad things are getting better now! Thanks fr updating the thread too :hugs: take time to heal though we will still be here when ur back to top form - we missed u too :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Looks like its gonna be the 8th of september :( Boohoo only 8 days before my bdayto!


----------



## cleckner04

Rubyrose- The 8th of september isn't so bad! It's my birthday. :happydance: 



On an unrelated note, I'm absolutely stunned at the amount of emergency c-sections alot of us have had to have. :wacko: It goes to show that these little monsters are quite unpredictable and have minds of their own before they even get a chance to come. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> ... this on top of no sleep since baby, this is what's making me tearful. I know it'll get better though so hang in there. Hope you have help with you. xxxx

The tears are 100% normal hun. I had my moments as well. Sometimes still do in the middle of the night when I'm the only one that can feed her because I'm trying to get back to the breast so obviously DH is no help. :haha: 

But my major meltdown was in the hospital when a nurse rolled my LO back into the room after weighing her. My husband had stepped out to go get something and the nurse didn't hand her to me and she was screaming her little head off. Well, with the c-section I couldn't get out of bed to get her so I had to sit there and suffer while she screamed and I just started bawling my eyes out. I felt like a complete failure as a mother in that moment because I couldn''t even take care of myself, let alone my baby girl. :cry:


----------



## overcomer79

Hey everyone,

I would like to say I'm having a better day but those that have read my fb status know differently. Just when I was ABOUT to go to sleep (at 1am) my DH SCREAMS up the stairs to "stop my damn snoring" as if I can help it :cry:. I can't deal with him anymore. I feel like a prisoner in my own home with him here and without him here. I told him that I'm just going to have to leave him b/c I can't deal with getting yelled at for something I can't help and I am so afraid he is going to do the same to the baby. I'm tired of getting the blame for everything...his inability to sleep and everything. He has turned into a monster and I just can't deal with it. It is bad enough that since staying home, I am dealing (or attempting to) with depression and he isn't helping. He complains that I don't do anything well get me out of the house some and maybe I will but it is so hard. I just feel so lost today and I have to put up with him long enough to go to the dr this afternoon. I'm not dealing with this...sorry yall.

Labor :dust: to us waiting.

Congrats to Elly and Vici and Carlz and Caroline


----------



## Jai_Jai

:haha: maybe you should call the baby Sam then Ruby?? after Cleck!! 

Cleck my induction is on the 6th sept so I could have LO on your b'day too :dance: how cool :D I also noticed that a lot of women have had to have emergency c-sec's very scary!! I hope I do not have to :( it must be so painful hey? That must have been horrible to have Emma screaming and not being able to get to her :hugs: poor thing you must not feel guilty, I know now you prob don't but at the time :hugs: awww poor you!! What does it feel like having a section? Is it hard to do stuff?

OC - gosh this is not good hun, he can't keep talking to you and treating you this way :grr: I think you need to make a decision soon as to whether you really want to try this, because once baby is here you could just slip into something your not happy with because you 'think' its easier to stay than to make the big change, whereas if you do it now then when you come home with baby this will be the 'normal' thing. It sounds like quite an emotionally abusive relationship! Is he ever physical? sorry hun if you dont want to talk I just want to try and help you, as you sound ever so down :hugs: 
Do you enjoy each others company? when you go out for dinner or things like that do you have fun? Or do you always argue? :hugs:


----------



## m_t_rose

Just a quick picture update of Jacob. I will update with a birth story later
[IMG]https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/Jacob049.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## elly75

My thoughts and prayers go out to you all & it is rather scary that a number of folks required emerg c-sections.

As for Christian, he weighed 7 lbs 8 oz at birth.

I was hoping to breastfeed but milk isn't coming out :cry: and hoping doctor can suggest something. At the hospital, the nurses were rather bitchy and insensetive when trying to help breastfeed which made it even more emotionally and physically frustrating.


----------



## rubyrose

Oh gosh overcomer, big :hugs: here, sounds lke you need it.

Cleck - lol so mine and jai jais baby could end up both being born same day AND on your bday! teehee :thumbup:

Jai jai - 6th of september!! You better hope your not still there on the 8th LOL! I'm actually scared of being induced by my hospital. They are well known for inductions (top ten highest in the country! :wacko:) and there inductions are so fast, i don't know why either! My friend who was induced was induced and once it kicked in he was thre within 46 mins. :dohh: I know that sounds good but i think thats too quick for me, she said she felt like she had no time to prepare herself and it all went so fast! 
I got to work on that labour ward to as part of my placement and i noticed all the women they induced gave birthso quick and im wondering do they practically overdose the poor women on the hormone they use LOL!! 

Please little lo i dont wanna be induced. xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

basterds!! why were they like that? :grr: really annoys me when they are like that!!

Jacob is beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:shock: Ruby!!!! really??????? OMG :shock: they must do surely!?! I really dont want to be induced....can take ages cant it, but then its more painful and more risk of interceptions!!

C'mon JT and RR's LO we dont wanna be induced....so come on Tuesday pls :D (well you can have yours before Ruby, but I did always want to be late so baby can be born in Sept.....and plus I have just planned a nice weekend with DF so would be nice if baby comes on Tuesday :D)


----------



## rubyrose

Jai jai - yeah it really scared me working there cause i was 24 weeks preggers at the time!! No one explained anythng to me but i hate that hospital anyway, they were crap caring for my grandad and women were just whisked in and out of that labour ward, the ventouse got used a lot as well on inductions which made me think that things progressed too quickly all the time as the babies heart rate would go a bit weird ! It was scary to watch, only did two days on that placement and said I'd do the rest after I'd had the baby as it was shocking on there! This hospital only opened in 2007 as well and its got a repfor one of the worst!!

COME on oc, jai jai and my baby... your mummies are fed up now!!


----------



## nuttymummy

hello....seems a lifetime ago i visited this thread....and third tri for that matter!!

congrats to all the new mummies....n lots of luck to those still waiting to pop!!!

lots of hugs to u all! xxxx


----------



## tmr1234

Congrats on the birth of ur babys Carlz and vici


----------



## Jai_Jai

That does seem a bit scary Ruby but I am sure you will be fine, espesh the fact your part of the profession etc! do not worry, and I do not think you will have to be induced :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

Jai, no he's not ever physical and we USED to have fun! It just seems he doesn't give me consideration now that I am pregnant and it just hurts. I'm so emotionally drained that I don't even want to eat right now even though it is lunch time! I think he is entirely too immature and I wish I had seen it before. I see what it will be like after LO is here, he will go out as he is the only one able to drive and I will be stuck until I go back to work. He went to the dr on tuesday but when I told the dr he had been moody, OH denies it and dr dismisses it. I mean come on! You are always the last to know how moody you are!


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks jai jai. 

I am starting to find it difficult visitng these boards now like overcomer was saying the other day. I know i sound like a bitch but especially seeing all the september mums popping its so hard. I am happy for them but i just feel so bluregh... so hard to describe. Again nicking what jai jai said just feel like you have no purpose.... :(


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> What does it feel like having a section? Is it hard to do stuff?

Well I think my circumstances might've been a bit worse with the pocket of fluid getting caught behind my incision but it was definately hard for me to do things. Simple things even like getting out of bed just to walk to the bathroom. They tell you to get up and move around as much as possible and I did all that with pacing around my room at the hospital, but it was quite painful. I think also the fact that I had 25 hours of contractions before the section, my muscles were sore from that on top of everything else so that was no fun. The actual procedure itself was nothing though. You don't feel a thing besides tugging and I did feel the pressure when they cut into me but no pain whatsoever. Okay I did feel a bit of pain when they were putting my uterus and all of that back in. It was painful up in my rib area. But nothing horrible. I think typically women feel much better within a week after a section though. Which is why I felt like such a crybaby for still hurting so badly even after two weeks. :wacko:


----------



## cleckner04

rubyrose said:


> Cleck - lol so mine and jai jais baby could end up both being born same day AND on your bday! teehee :thumbup:
> 
> Jai jai - 6th of september!! You better hope your not still there on the 8th LOL! I'm actually scared of being induced by my hospital. They are well known for inductions (top ten highest in the country! :wacko:) and there inductions are so fast, i don't know why either! My friend who was induced was induced and once it kicked in he was thre within 46 mins. :dohh: I know that sounds good but i think thats too quick for me, she said she felt like she had no time to prepare herself and it all went so fast!
> I got to work on that labour ward to as part of my placement and i noticed all the women they induced gave birthso quick and im wondering do they practically overdose the poor women on the hormone they use LOL!!
> 
> Please little lo i dont wanna be induced. xx

Yes you girls should both plan on making sure your LO's are here on the 8th. hehe. :thumbup:

And as for the induction process, I would also avoid it at all costs. Just because I had such a rough time. But man having the baby within 46 minutes! That would've been nice to be honest. LoL!


----------



## Jai_Jai

so i put pics of my bump on facebook - why do ppl say your huge!?! espesh friends who are younger - 23 and have had 2 kids!?! wtf would someone say that? 

and why the fuck do ppl think they have the right to tell me what they think I am having!?! If I wanted to know I would have had a gender scan!! jesus!


----------



## rubyrose

Lol cause people are stupid jai jai!! Who said you were huge?! Your all bump you can tell you've just got baby there and no weight anywhere else!


----------



## Kim T

Hey girlies

I honestly dont remember the last time i popped into this thread :shrug: but thought i'd come and say *congratulations* to all August mummies who have had their babies :flower:.

Hopefully the few mummies that are left to pop get to meet their LO's soon :thumbup:.

Much love
:hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Hi Kim just said hi to you on another thread we are due date twins lol x


----------



## Kim T

rubyrose said:


> Hi Kim just said hi to you on another thread we are due date twins lol x

Haha.. I just replied on the other thread too! Oh well.. I just said that i hope both of our LO's decide to come tomorrow and that they were just making the most of their 40 weeks!!
:hugs:


----------



## Kim T

Are there many august mummies-to-be left :shrug:?


----------



## rubyrose

Dont think so... on this thread its just me, jai jai, you and overcomer!


----------



## Jai_Jai

no jst 4 now including you!! :D

oh one of my so called friends ruby said it!! i deleted the album too now - cant be arsed with ppl making me feel like crap - lovely comments from so many ppl and one from someone can throw away the nice ones :cry:


----------



## Kim T

:dohh:
Damnit.. I swear im always last for everything lol!!

Oh well.. Maybe the best have been saved for last :winkwink: hehe!


----------



## rubyrose

I would of replied somethng ot her jai jai the mood im in something like, "Btw noticed a bit of a belly on you the other day, you got summit to tell me?!"


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: I would love to but she is annorexic looking with a boob job!! :rofl: i felt like saying HUGE? well I know I have a belly love but I am 40 fukking wks preg!!! at least i can fix my tummy after what can you do about your face!!! :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

lol jai jai!! I would of soooo put it but prob deleted it 2 secs after finding it realy hard to hold my tongue in now, must be the hormones lol! 

four of us to go...who will be the first lol or are we all gonna end up induction jobs ha!


----------



## Kim T

rubyrose said:


> four of us to go...who will be the first lol or are we all gonna end up induction jobs ha!

Well if we end up waiting to be induced there could be a chance that baby will be born on 09/09/09!

Cool birthdate but would much prefer this little bugger came sooner than that :dohh:!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i know thats what i tend to do - but i did change my status to would have asked the sonogropher if we wanted to know the sex of OUR baby :rofl:

hmmmmm lets see well technically OC should pop first seeing as she is due first!


----------



## rubyrose

Same here kim_t!!


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah her induction is booked already isnt it??


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i thought that was a cool DOB too - you'd never forget it hey??


----------



## Kim T

Jai_Jai said:


> yeh i thought that was a cool DOB too - you'd never forget it hey??

Nope, couldnt forget that one! Fingers crossed none of us have to wait that long to meet our LO's though!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i hope not too considering my induction is 6th sept at 3pm that would be looooong


----------



## rubyrose

Ohh boo thats nice that its at 3pm tho mine make you get there at 8am!!!! Gits lol


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> yeh i hope not too considering my induction is 6th sept at 3pm that would be looooong

Hahaha don't joke hon that was me!!!! 54 hours/3days :winkwink: and remember I wasn't induced. Don't be frightened of induction some ladies have quick births that way. I know I was ready to beg for it. In fact they gave me stuff whilst I had my epidural to speed it up. Once I was hooked up it was so calm never feel worried about asking for one btw ladies it was the only rest I had in four days. 

Hang in there girls I'm thinking of you all. Xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Oh BOY! Some of you are really being tormented by your little ones. GET OUT. 

I will post a full birth story later, but essentially I went from the odd pain at seven in the morning to being 8cms by getting to the hospital at six in the evening. And then it all went wrong and she got stuck and nobody gave me any drugs and they had to give me a spinal block and use a ventouse and then forceps to get her out and she aspirated a shedload of meconium so has been on IV antibiotics for two days. BUT we're both fine. Next time I'm going to hospital when I think I'm in active labour, not when the midwife does (it just didn't hurt all that much that was all) and having an epidural before some idiot makes me push unproductively for four hours ;) 

Lots of labour dust to everyone - I found that nipple stimulation and pulsatilla both made my contractions stronger and more regular if that helps anyone. I did nipple stimulation for a whole hour though, dull but they jumped from every ten minutes to every five afterwards.


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh AE sounds nasty :hugs: thanks for the warnings though ladies and the tips AE :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

Hi all...just got back from the stress test. Everything is looking good. Looks like I will be meeting LO on tuesday or wednesday depending on the labor. My cervix hasn't progressed any but who knows, right? Here's hoping we all go soon!


----------



## rubyrose

Due date for me tomorrow (and Kim_T!) maybe lo is planning on being puntual?!!! I can only hope lol x


----------



## Mary Jo

I agree with Pips re epidural - if you're tired and in pain, they are a godsend. I felt much more in control and that I could enjoy the birth after I had it. Gas and air made me lose the plot and I'd hate to have been out of it when my son was born! As it is I have positive memories of the last 6 hours of active labour. If things had been different I'd have liked to labour in water but ... maybe next time :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Aww overcomer at least you have a date now! Wow not long for you i am jealous!!


----------



## Kimberly28

Good evening ladies! Apparently no one posted for me while I was in the hospital having my baby. :wacko: Oh well. :shrug: Anyways, below is my story as crazy as it is. :thumbup: I hope you're all doing well and those who are still waiting..I hope that your babies make their grand debut VERY SOON!!! :flow:

Tuesday morning I had my weekly dr appt. They took my usual urine sample and said nothing. Next thing I know the dr comes in and asks me if I want to have a baby now. In half astonishment and disbelief I quickly said YES please! :blush: So she then she says to me "Okay well how does tomorrow morning sound?" I was floored! :yipee: So of course I said tomorrow morning sounds perfect. :happydance: Next stop is to her nurse's office to get my induction paperwork and find out what time to arrive. She tells me to be there at 6 am prompt! So I was like ok! Hubby and I arrive home from the appt and immediately finish packing and getting everything set up for our two older boys to be ready to be looked after.

Needless to say I was so anxious and excited and extremely uncomfortable(as usual) that I didn't sleep at all that night. Anyhoo, so the next morning arrives. At 4 am I'm still wide awake so I got up, took a shower, ate a little jello(jelly for you UK folks) then got my last minute things ready to go(ie toothbrush, hair brush, etc). Hubby does the same and we wait for my brother and SIL to arrive to look after the 2 boys for us while we're away. Once they arrive we quickly throw all of our things in the car and we head out for the hospital before the sun was even up. 

We arrive promptly at 6 am as ordered and get signed in. Around 8-9 am they hook up my pitocin and IV fluids to get things going. My contractions start coming at about 6-7 minis apart then onto 5 mins apart and almost 60 seconds each just an hour later. However my cervix is still at 3cm dilated and 80% effaced. So at about 11-11:30 they break my waters. Almost immediately after the contractions come on fast and furious and I manage to wait it out for an hour before they are so bad I'm having trouble maintaining control. At this point I paged my nurse and asked for the epidural. Just 5 mins later the anesthesiologist is in my room and starting the epidural. Honest to god, this was my first one ever and it wasn't that bad. The worst part is the local they give you first. After that I didn't feel the rest of it happen. And it worked like a charm just 20 mins later I'm pain free and totally numb and happily talking and giggling. :haha: A few mins later the nurse reminds me that I should take a nap and rest to store up some energy for pushing later. She was right so that's what hubby and I do. One hour later they come in to check my progress and the nurse gets a bewildered look on her face and asks me if I feel the pressure in my bottom. I said no, I don't feel anything at all, why? She then tells me I'm dilated to 10 and baby's head is right there and to stay on my side and not move until she gets back. Next thing I know another nurse comes in and breaks down my bed and gets the stirrups for my legs in place. Minutes later my usual nurse returns. Out of fear because I couldn't feel ANYTHING and I mean 100% NUMB, I kinda started to freak out about how I was going to push when I couldn't feel it. She reassures me that it will work and to not worry. :dohh: Twenty minutes later the dr shows up and we start pushing. In order to figure out if I'm pushing in the right place since I couldn't feel the contractions they gave me a mirror to help me figure it out. Which turned out to be a huge blessing! They turn up my pitocin in order to help me feel the contractions more and they turn my epidural WAY down to help me feel when to push better. Mind you I was still so numb that its not like I went into pain at that point. After 20 mins of off and on pushing I finally start to feel tightening in my upper tummy which helped me know when to push. A grand total of 45 minutes later baby Bryson was out! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: I was so happy and relieved and hubby was too. We both hugged, kissed, and cried and admired our baby who was placed on my tummy to be able to see. :happydance:

So in total, my labor was 4 hrs long!! :happydance: While it was short it was a very good experience and I really credit the nurses for helping me through it when I was apprehensive in my own abilities. :thumbup: However one small note I did have 1 small 1st degree tear which got sutured up but I was still numb so I didn't feel it. Now I'm just tender down there. 

Bryson Mica Jones was born August. 26th, 2009 at 1:57pm weighing in at 7 lbs 4 oz. at 38+6 days gestation. He's very strong and healthy and at only 24 hrs of age he was already picking his head up to look around hehe. He's a strong little guy and SO adorable! But I'm biased. :winkwink: I will try to update this with pics tomorrow or Sunday. Right now I'm sleep deprived and exhausted. (Dang nurses checking my vitals every hr!) So I will wrap this up for now. Sorry this got lengthy girls! :blush:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: wonderful news and great birth story Kim :hugs: sooo pleased for you, thanks for sharing, and cant wait to see piccys :D

OC - glad u have a date!! I hope my LO arrives on Tues :D


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats kimberly!!

Jai jai you still here woman lol! Me tooo :( Its his due date today tho no signs!

Hi overcomer and kim_t as well!! 

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:dohh: yup still here :rofl: I am crossing my legs until tuesday now :D

My boobs were so sore this morning felt bruised so got my pump out - jesus there was a lot of colostrum :haha:

Up to anything nice this weekend ruby? x

Happy Due date :cake:


----------



## rubyrose

Jai Jai - see even your boobs agree the munchin has to come out lol! :haha: No not doing anything really and I should to take my mind off it!! Might go to the pub for summit to eat hehe what about you?? x


----------



## Jai_Jai

exactly!! they have gotten bigger too :haha: think I am having a whopper in here, its all baby no fluid can constantly feel limbs everywhere :haha:

well OH has gone into Salisbury to pick up his laptop, I have not even gone downstairs or gotten out of bed yet :rofl: he bought me brekkie in bed, I just watched that what katie did next on the iplayer thing and now I am gonna have a bath and glam myself up....hoping to go the pub for some lunch too but I reckon he would have had a maccy d's :grr: sooooo i dunno what we will do this arvo, but tomo we are gonna go to Mudeford for a spot of fishing and then walk along the harbour thing at christchurch and feed the swans and have a picnic - our last weekend together before bubs starts to arrive :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and X FACTOR tonight :wohoo:


----------



## rubyrose

ohh yes x factor!!! Seems to be my highlight of the week now ha! 

Lets hope the munckin comes before the induction tho, hopefully tuesday!!! Sending you lots of labour vibes for TUESDAY hehe!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i know same - sad eh? :rofl:

yeh lets hope so!! lots of labour vibes for u too hun!

there was no hot water so my bath was freezing so now waiting for water to heat so i can at least have a shower :cry: so annoying! i hate waiting :hissy:


----------



## rubyrose

Ug i hate that!! I fancy a bath now...might get in a bit, just walked to mcdonalds just for a milkshake lol have a bit of a craving for them at the mo. Do you think it might freeze bubs out?? LOL


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: it might do :D here's hoping!! OMG I actually hope bubs comes soon I might jst uncross my legs!! I have just gotten covered in stretchies :dohh: even more everyday and my jawline is a bit fury...wtf?? must be carrying boy!!


----------



## rubyrose

Lol ohh you must be so excited waiting all this time to find out what it is!!! I don't have the patience tho i would love to have it but im the sort that opens xmas pressies before xmas day! I also noticed first stretch marks bizarlly not on my stomach but on my hip think its cause its been stretched and skin is thin there?? Weird!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh mine are all over my thighs - front and back and one on each hip - odd!!

ok so OH said he wont be long - 4hrs later.........still waiting :grr:


----------



## rubyrose

Grr... my oh is always late as well, maybe thats why our babies are late??!!!!! Got it from their daddies lol!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: yeh I am late too though :haha: so I have no chance - 6th sept it is then :dohh: i will look like a road map by then :hissy:


----------



## rubyrose

Lol jai jai to go by all the annoying people sayings, "It will be worth it!"


----------



## overcomer79

Good morning ladies,

I'm still thankfully hanging on. I say thankfully because I know who the dr on call is this weekend and it is the one that I have referred to as "ditz" before :rofl:. I had BH last night. It seems every time they check my cervix, I get them real bad then they die. I took some medicine last night and need to get a few last minute items today. Still not sure if I'm able to breastfeed but am going to buy a manual pump just to have something to take as I heard that you should express to help build your milk. Just going to buy something right now and worry with a better one if I am able to feed. Here it is almost 11am and still waiting on a technician to work on our car. I hate the stupid 8 to noon windows!!! It is a bit rediculous now and I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Kim T

Morning girlies (or afternoon to you!)
I see you are still hanging in there.. I kind of half expected to come on here and you would all have had your babies last night lol! No such luck ay :nope:?

Happy due date rubyrose.. 
Heres to hoping that our baby's just wanted to be punctual :drunk:

Much love and hugs
:hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

its your due date today too isn't it Kim? Happy due date :cake:

unfortunately we are all here, although I am tempted to uncross my legs as my back reeeeally hurts now and i could do without the pain on top of the crippling spd :dohh: 

havig a bbq now and gonna watch x-factor :yipee:


----------



## jelr

Hi girls - just popping to say hi - sorry I haven't been on much but motherhood really is keeping me busy and also have visitors everyday still.

I haven't read back but just wanted to wish you all the best and sprinkle some labour :dust: - Really hope it all happens soon for you all. Keep the chins up I know it is sooo hard, but fingers crossed it wont be long. Xx


----------



## Kim T

Jai_Jai said:


> its your due date today too isn't it Kim? Happy due date :cake:
> 
> unfortunately we are all here, although I am tempted to uncross my legs as my back reeeeally hurts now and i could do without the pain on top of the crippling spd :dohh:
> 
> havig a bbq now and gonna watch x-factor :yipee:

Thanks jai_jai!

Mmmm.. BBQ sounds so good :dance:.. Have fun and i hope your baby decides to come just after x-factor finishes hehe :thumbup:!


----------



## rubyrose

Hey kim, happy due date to you to xx


----------



## Pippin

rubyrose said:


> Lol jai jai to go by all the annoying people sayings, "It will be worth it!"

:haha: If you told me that during my labour I would have smacked you :rofl: or challenged you to a duel :grr: I didn't think it was worth it then but I could annoyingly say it now :haha:


----------



## rubyrose

LOL pippin its on my list of one of the most annoying things people say to me! I have a very long list the longer i am pregnant....


----------



## m_t_rose

I hate it when people say millions of women do it every year. Ya they do but it doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## rubyrose

Agreed!! DO we all know the same people?! Or are there just that many annoying people!!


----------



## rubyrose

Oh and my ticker is annoying me!! Keep seeing "I should be here by now" Grr!


----------



## Vici

hi girls, very quick mobile update from me. Imogen Grace was born at 22.56 on 27th Aug by emergency csection after 46 hrs in labour. She weighed 8lb 13oz and was 52cm long so big but not as big as expected lol. We are still in hospital and doc has said we may still be here for 3/4 days so will catchup with you all soon xxxx


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks for the update vici, glad your ok and CONGRATS xxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

yay, Vici, huge congratulations! looking forward to pics of Imogen!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Ruby - mine was annoying me thats why i got my new encouraged arrival one :D

Vici - thanks hun :hugs: congrats on ur Little Princess :pink: look forward to some pics xx


----------



## rubyrose

Think i might change mine soon!!

I just cried at the x factor (had it sky plused) im a losserrr lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

i cried too at the brother that died....


----------



## Jai_Jai

:(


----------



## rubyrose

Yes thats what im crying at too lol :(


----------



## rubyrose

Girls just stood up to go downstairs and the pressure down there is unreal now. :( Actually proper pain, not cramps, like in the fanjita area like someone is standing on my cervix or something... so horrilbe!! wouldnt mind going overdue if it was not for this pain i could easily wait to meet my man otherwise :/


----------



## Kim T

rubyrose said:


> Girls just stood up to go downstairs and the pressure down there is unreal now. :( Actually proper pain, not cramps, like in the fanjita area like someone is standing on my cervix or something... so horrilbe!! wouldnt mind going overdue if it was not for this pain i could easily wait to meet my man otherwise :/

Did the pain in your vajayjay subside? Maybe your baby wants to come afterall :thumbup:!

:flower:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooooooooh Ruby is offline :yipee: could that have been the start last night?? I hope so :D


----------



## rubyrose

Nope still here! LOL pressure is still immense!! Gonna have to call that bitch midwife from hell and ask for a sweep earlier than friday cause i literally cant walk properly! Feels like his head is lodged between my bits (which it prob is if u think about it lol)


----------



## rubyrose

Oh yeah and if this baby would of come on time I would og got away with hardly any stretch marks... last night discovered some whoppers on the FRONT of my belly... my bikini wearing days are over. (not that i ever wore them, i only ever used tankinis) but i feel horrible now. When you see them on other women you dont think they look that bad but on yourself, well, your your on worst critic so i think i look horrific.


----------



## Mary Jo

Ruby... I thought I'd got away with no stretchmarks as well, only to notice AFTER I gave birth and my tummy had gone down a little that there are two patches of them either side of my belly button! The weird thing is that they were never red, it's like they have already faded and are silvery, leaving the texture of my tummy skin all lumpy. I swear, I checked every day and there was nothing visible, but the damage was still happening!

(Not that I care really, I haven't worn a bikini since I was 3!)


----------



## rubyrose

Yep its clearly been happening and I've not looked hard enough, boohoo!

I've also clearly been watching too much ER (been bored and watching it from season 1!) as George Clooney appeared in my dreams last night and as Doug Ross when he was about 34 not like he is now lol


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, another quick update. Had a very teaumatic time last night. Imi is now in SCBU fighting a nasty infection. She had to have a lumber puncture (bless her), they couldn't get her canular in so its in her head and she has pipes everywhere. Waiting on LP results but CRP levels are over 5 times what they should be :cry::cry: Will keep you updated :cry::cry:


----------



## rubyrose

Oh big :hugs: vici, thinking of you and Imogen xx


----------



## Sam_Star

Vici i am thinking of you and imogen be strong hun xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Big hugs to you and Imi, Vici- My thoughts are with you both, I hope she gets well soon! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

big big :hugs: for you and Imogen, Vici thinking of you xx

come on baby i dont want to be induced!!

ruby i know wat u mean i have loads and i think they look ugly on me but i dont really care but i never think they look ugly on others we are our worst critics tho defo


----------



## nuttymummy

Jenna!!! OMG u got 6 days to go?? how fast has that gone!! hope ur LO arrives soon!!

HUGS to vici.....havnt had chance to catch up with this thread aswell as all the others but im sure Imi will be fine...lots of love to u both xx

xxxx
managed to get my birth story done...2weeks late :rofl: if any of u have the time u can find it here.....its long though!
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...abbi-louise-13th-august-09-long-pics-lol.html


----------



## elly75

Vici, lots of good wishes being sent to you both. :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Vici my love I'm so sorry to hear little Imogen is poorly. I have every faith she is a little fighter and will be well before you know it. Hospitals are so good now big hugs to you honey. xxx


----------



## rubyrose

Labour dust :dust: to you jai jai!! I dont wanna be induced either hun but all my signs are dissapearing... not getting any BH's anymore or discharge only thing i got is that pressure down there all the time that gets worse at night!!


----------



## nuttymummy

one thing to look out for./............a serious increase in appetite....i ate like a horse for 3 days...then i gave birth!! was my body getting ready.

just something to look forward too....all that cake n yummies u can have!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh all my signs are going too :cry: I dont have any discharge and had loads was getting jelly stuff for a while in bits and nothing no BH either :shrug: only thing is my boobs are sore and seem a bit bigger!!

Wanna go into labour tomo night then I can have him/her on Tues :yipee:

Lots of labour :dust: to you too hun


----------



## Shiv

Just popped in to see how you are all doing and to let you know that I am thinking of you and wishing you all a speedy, happy and healthy labour and the sooner the better! (except for OC - hope you wait until a better doc is on!)

Vici - hope Imogen gets well soon my lovely x


----------



## Pippin

*LABOUR DUST TO YOU ALL.......*
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust:


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks everyone for the labour dust!! 

Jai Jai - maybe thats a sign your boobies getting bigger?! Hope so hon.... it sucks tho all our signs are dying down. :(

Overcomer and Kim_t - hope you to are both ok x


----------



## rubyrose

Hi all,

Anyone popped??

Had a really bad night last night... Ithink this baby is a whopper anyway due to all babies in my family and hubby's family being huge (smallest 8lbs 5oz) but now Im overdue i reckon his a right lump cause my back is killing me. Could not sleep last night sounds strange but the beds too soft need something to support my back where the arch is was tempted to get on the floor lol! Also the heaviness on the pelvis is still here just cant get any sleep, must of had four hours last night thats being generous!

Hope everyone is ok, over 17 september mums have popped now! :cry:


----------



## Sam_Star

:shock: where is everyone?? OOOOH I HOPE YOUR ALL IN LABOUR hehe :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## rubyrose

Have they al left me lol


----------



## Sam_Star

Well it has been quiet in here today so i think they have :( i hope everyone is okay though!!
How are you hun?


----------



## rubyrose

Aww well lets hope all three of them have gone into labour teehee! 

I'm fine thanks hon, how have you been keeping? And litle elinor? x


----------



## Sam_Star

Were good i've had to come home for a few days until they sort me out some accomodation so im finding that hard and she is doing so well that they are weaning her off the ventilator yay!!


----------



## overcomer79

Nope!!! I'm still here!!! Didn't sleep well last night so took some sleep aid and went to until 10:30 before waking up. My poor DH is rattling with nerves now. He couldn't take something though as he had to work today. Looks like I will be getting induced tomorrow. I am really nervous but hoping I can calm down because yesterday I think my bp was a bit up with the way I felt. Today, I'm ok, just a bit "blah" and playing the farming games on facebook!! LOL....geez, sad huh?


----------



## rubyrose

Sam thats great about elinor!!  Stay strong xxx

OC - good luck with it tomorrow i know its not what you wanted but at least you'll have your bub x


----------



## overcomer79

Yea RR it seems the bad thing with induction, they either go really well or they go awful and end in c-section. At least it will be my primary care dr...that is the most thing I'm excited about. Pics will be on facebook as soon as I make DH bring the laptotp to the hospital.


----------



## rubyrose

Really hope it goes well for you!! Can't wait to see the pictures!  xx


----------



## rubyrose

Jai Jai? Kim-T? where are youuu!!! You have both popped ad left me teehee


----------



## Mary Jo

I was wondering about Ms Jai_Jai myself... 

OC, best of luck with the induction tomorrow, fingers crossed that you are one of the lucky ones and it all goes smoothly and baby doesn't keep you waiting any longer! I hope the fact that you're quite overdue now will mean things are favourable... I think a lot of times when things end up with further intervention it's because the cervix was really not ready. I guess I was actually induced, well, I was speeded up with a pessary - and it was fine. 13 hours after I had the pessary I had my son. Do you know how they intend to proceed with the induction? Are they starting with gel/pessary or going straight for the drip?

Lookig forward to seeing you back online with pics! :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

:shock: Jai jai hasnt posted all day :yipee: i think JT is making his/her arrival :yipee:


----------



## rubyrose

I think so to! Good luck jai jai xx


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies just checking in while I feed Sam. Hope Jai_Jai is having her lo. Good luck for the induction OC and RR what a little bugger still keeping you waiting. Don't get sad about the Sept E's popping before you try not to compare. At least your lo won't be the youngest like mine. Dh was reading some scarey statistics today on the youngest kids in the year. I refuse to take notice but still it's one positive for you. Xxxx


----------



## overcomer79

Hey all,

Well, I'm due at the hospital in three hours. I so can't sleep. I have been up most of the night on my own. To answer MJ's question, they plan to go straight to the drip. I hope RR you pop very soon. I was wondering about jai too as I haven't even seen her on facebook.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Morning Ladies!!! :D sorry to disappoint but I did not have my JT yday - which I am thankful for s/he has held on til Sept :yipee: I will have my baby at home for an extra year now :D and will be oldest-ish in the class instead of the very youngest! I was out in the sunshine all day yestderday :yipee: went to the seaside with OH had some lunch sat in the sun did a spot of crab fishing, was just perfect :D the horizon was so clear you could see the Isle of Whight :D then I came home and went out with HoneySunshine for a nice ice cold coke - lovely day :D

Today I have the midwife at 11ish and sweep number 3 :shock: hoping it works as I reeeeeeally don't want to be induced!! Yesterday I had horrendous sharp pains like someone was shoving a knife into my cervix from inside.....like all day and it made me yelp, I mean I have had this mildly before but not to such an extent...was agony - so much pressure too I actually thought my water might break :shock: has anyone had this before?

Good luck for today overcomer :hugs: I will be thinking of you hun and hope things go smoothly for you :hugs: lots of labour :dust: so things will progress quickly for you!

Lots of :dust: for Ruby too :D how are you hun?

Kim_T - have you popped? :D


----------



## overcomer79

Hey guys, I'm very upset. I just got a call from the hospital saying that they can't accommodate my time for this morning :cry:. I'm so fed upand have been awake most of the night while DH has just been able to sleep. They don't have a time estimate. It is just so unfair!!! Why can't things progress naturally?!?!?! :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: oh hunny I am soooo sorry :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Overcomer - :hugs: to you hope things start soon :(

Jai Jai - We thought you'd popped!! Ohh sharp stabbing pains could be something i hope the sweep works for you now! I know what you mean tho now we get our bubs for an extra year and i a am a september bday myself and always liked being one of the oldest! :thumbup:

Havent heard from Kim t for a while!! :happydance:


----------



## overcomer79

Hey guys, well, still waiting. I took the dog on a 45 minute walk this morning to "burn some steam". DH called the hospital back to make sure it would be sometime today and they told him I should get called in about 9 or 10am. We shall see. The issue is this hospital should be able to accommodate our city and the neighboring town so it almost seems unheard of at this point. Here is hoping all of us will pop SOON!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 

Well I am back and it did not go well at all!!!!! I am no longer 2cm dilated I am 1cm. My cervix is not stretchy, she could not do the sweep cos she could not access my cervix well enough as it was so far prosteria it was hiding!!! Baby is now back to back!!! Only good thing is I know what yday pain was - baby has engaged more but cos my cervix is so far behind its head its pulling - basically if my cervix was to move forward then baby would have been here by now - she was shocked to see me today after last week (she didnt think she would see me last week so was truly shocked today) So all in all this means the following:

SPD is worse cos of the pressure in my pelvis
I will be induced (she thinks very unlikely I will go on my own but is praying for me)
Induction = longer labour
induction = no water birth which I need for SPD which will mean more pain
No water birth = more pain and less agile for positions
back to back = longer labour and more pain
more pain and long long long labour = epidural
epidural is bad because of spd and will aggrevate it, therefore longer recovery time!! 
epidural and inductions are renowned for having to have interventions i.e. forceps etc

Overall = TERRIBLE labour and longer more painful recovery time and more stitches!!!!!!!

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Mary Jo

awwwwww, Jai!! I am so sorry to hear all this... did they give a date for induction?

you know I have had SPD and an epidural (despite me mentioning my pain the midwives never really seemed to realise I was suffering and there was never any suggestion I couldn't have an epi or it would not be suitable; that could have to do with the fact that my birth plan was never discussed with anyone ever!) and I won't pretend the SPD wasn't worse immediately after because it was awful. BUT the awful only lasted 24 hours and by 48 hours it was no worse than it had been towards the end. After a week and continuing, it is massively better; if not gone 100% it's gone 90%.

I know the stats for further intervention are higher if you have an epi, but it's not guaranteed that any of that will be necessary. Fingers crossed that you will be one of the lucky ones. I'm sorry about the water birth, I wanted to labour in the pool if I could but because I ended up being induced I couldn't either. 

As for the back to back, did they indicate that baby might move into a better position? Ack, I'm sorry, there are so many factors that are compounding the situation, I can understand why you're upset, I would be, too. Do you know if you could get a mobile epi? You can move around and change positions with one, though you are not entirely free because of being on a drip. :(

:hugs: Thinking of you


----------



## rubyrose

Jai jai - :hugs: OMG i didnt know you could go from bing dilated to not thats horrible hon. :( Baby might change positions tho my friends did at the last min from back to back. I heard on all fours is a good way to make them turn! :hugs: Please try and be positive i knwo its hard but you dont know how things will turn out yet it could all go swimmingly, unfortunetely we just wont know till things happen. :flower: On the bright side jai, your lo will soon be here! :cloud9::cloud9:

I can't be arsed calling again for another sweep before friday... they were so rude when i called i just cant be bothered, if it doesnt work, it doesnt... im past caring. One way or another his gonna be out soon I'd just rather him come out on his own but looks like he just doesn't want to. No signs... discharge died down, cramps gone...pressure remains but thats it.

Hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: thanks MJ for taking the time to reply and to be helpful and ask questions :hugs:

SPD is so severe I can't walk anywhere now :cry: I can't drive or anything :cry: I am on crutches and need them to get out of bed. I have been told to avoid an epi at all costs and no way in a millions yrs should I labour on my back so I dunno about the mobile epi?? hopefully hey?? 

Back to back....I guess could move but unlikely - I have to sit with my knees lower then my pelvis to try and help that and I guess I could do the on foors thing?? its hard cos everything hurts already and our sofa and bed are super low!! 

I am devastated and terrified of the labour now and then only thing keeping me going is the fact that my baby will be here this time next week.

as for the spd being worse i could not tolerate it and dont know how i will as i cant get up stairs nothing and espesh not carrying anything so how will i cope carrying a baby :shrug:

:cry: sorry to be so down I just feel like i have been kicked in the teeth with steal toe capped boots!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i know ruby it is hard but i will try from tomo - think i will just have my teary day today :cry: FX for a miracle.....

every single one of my symptoms have gone too hun exept for the pressure i dont even het any BH.


----------



## rubyrose

Big hug :hugs: jai jai. We seem to be in the same boat but you have it worse than me, i dont have spd i just get that pressure thing all the time which is hard enough so i dont know how your coping you have done so well and it wont be long till your rewarded with your beautiful little one. :baby:

Sometimes it helps having a teary day anyway! Other day i sat through 6 episodes of ER and just cried at the stupiest things, felt beter tho! :flower:


----------



## overcomer79

Its 11am here....I'm still waiting on the hospital...


----------



## rubyrose

Gawd overcomer they are keeping you waiting round!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hows everyone feeling?


----------



## rubyrose

Hi jai jai im ok, how are you feeling now? a bit better than earlier? I'm going in for a sweep tomorrow eek x


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey yeh I am ok - I have not actually cried so must be ok :rofl: there is a girl at my ante natal classes that is due on the same day as me and she is still overdue and has an induction on the same day and time as me - random hey??


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah that is pretty random!! Oh well bubs is nearly here now for you!! God feels like we been waiting for ages, looks like i'll be the last august mummy, do i win a medal?! LOL x


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh same hospital and everything :rofl: it will be a race to the finish line hey!!! I hope bubs come before then though!!! really dont want to be induced really really really dont!! :haha:

mmmmmm maybe you should win a medal!!! if you indeed are the last, whoever it is deserves as medal!! It is hard enough atm as it is!!

Do you have many plans this week? :hugs: have u any symptoms again? or stil zilch like moi? :(


----------



## rubyrose

No plans this week, im scared incase he comes but maybe i should really cause sods law says i book a massage and hair cut and cant turn up! :haha: No signs for me either. :( All dissapearing!! I just keep getting lots of kicks in my vadge maybe his trying to kick his way out LOL!! Will soon find out if my cervix is "favourable" at this sweep tomorrow...

Is it me or do these sweeps not work for ANYONE?!


----------



## Jai_Jai

they dont seem to do they? I wonder why they bother?? my friend had 2 recently and it never worked :shrug: goodness knows why they bother!! I bet the success rate is low - it doesn't hurt so my thoughts you might as well give it a go hey? you might be one of the lucky ones! I hope you are hun :hugs: as Kim popped?


----------



## rubyrose

I dunno she hasnt been on for a while has she? Hoping shes got her baby! :baby:

Yeah i might as well go, i got through to a nice midwife today and she said i could go in anytime between 130pm and 230pm so we'll soon see! I don't know anyone who its worked for!! Loads of the girls on here come on saying it didnt work, my friend had 3 sweeps and they didnt work and my mate from school who had her bubs last year had FOUR and they didnt work lol!!

I wonder if i can google and find the success rate? :coffee:


----------



## rubyrose

cant find nothing on it really.... My friend told me that they are more likely to work if babys head is engaged and cervix issoft but cant find nout on the net about that!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i searched iternet too and there was just loads of threads in forums saying they either didnt work (majority) or they worked within a few hrs but they were not sure if it was the sweep or that they were just ready. i was engaged, effaced and, 2cm dilated and cervix was soft and stretchy last week and it did not happen :shrug: I dont think it does - sorry :blush: good luck though!! at least they can tell you how ur cervix is coming along :D


----------



## Kim T

Hi girls
Super quick one handed update!

Tyler Jenson B was born 30th August at 17:52pm.
He weighed 7lb 12oz and was 51.5cm long.

Labour was erm.. Interesting! Lol :dohh:! But hopefully i will get 2 mins to write a birth story soon!

Lots of dust and hugs to you girlies.. 
:dust: :dust: :dust:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Heres to hoping you get to meet your gorgeous baby's soon.. :drunk: Hang in there :flower:.

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

I thought you had popped :haha:

Congratulations cant wait to read birth story nd see some piccies when you have time!! :hugs:

Lovely weight too!! does that mean LO was on time?

Soooooooo Ruby it is just you and I now!!! :cry:


----------



## rubyrose

Just us now jai jai!! :( CONGRATS THO Kim thats great news cant wait to see pics and story! 

Yeah I dont think they do either (the sweep) i was talking to one of my friends from uni whose doing midwifery and she tried to make me feel better by saying they have a 50% success rate. (er yeah ok!!) but i said well even if its 50% all the women that have sweeps are overdue anyway so how do we know it wouldnt of happened anyway?? I dunno i dont think there is enough research into them to be classed as a good way to kick start labour!

Anyways yeah im gonna get there for half oneish. I don't even think my cervix is dilated or soft tbh... after we ahemed the other night hubs said he hit something "hard" so i reckon my cervix is closed for business LOL!

How you feeling today jai jai?? Any signs coming back?xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh 50% like thats good - if you told someone they had a 50% chance if surviving that would be shit rates!! :rofl: and like you said everyone is overdue so prob would have gone into labour anyway :dohh: if it is gonna happen its gonna happen I dont think there is anything you can do and all the old wives tales prob make it worse as you stress over them! Good luck though and hope all goes well :hugs:

I am feeling ok today I had tightenings last night but they never materialised and now nothing :shrug: I want DF to have :sex: with me as the day we did I had looooads of tightenings so much so we went to hospital thinking we were in labour dunno why he wont know :shrug:


----------



## Pippin

Hi Ladies, Hope your well. I agree with the sweep thing, I don't know one person it has worked for. I had a curry by the way and that got me going. Could have been coincidence of course but maybe something in it worked. I think of you all everyday and hope to find you have gone in. Really can't be that long now so big :hug: and hope it all goes well. xxxx


----------



## rubyrose

Jai jai - i know 50% is crap!! She said it to me as if to make me feel better i was like no now i feel WORSE lol! I know sex does the same thing for me and it ends up doing naff all. :( Hub gave it to me the other night not sure if he will today cause i stupidly mentioned you sometimes get ya globby bloody show after it so i put him off !!! 

Oh well sunday for you isnt it? tues for me by the looks of it.... bloomin babies!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i never got anything from sweeps nothing no blood no nothing :rofl: so yeh Sun for me Tue for you :shrug: your going in quite early though hey? :D

Thanks Pips thats sooo sweet :hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks Pip 

Yeah i gotta get there at 8am LOL i am NOT a morning person!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeeeeeep!! I am a little annoyed mine is at 3pm!!!! I will be going maaaaaaaad all day :rofl:


----------



## rubyrose

Lol i know i wont get any sleep the night before now tho. :o/ Im a nervous wreck already thinking about it!! Im thinking of getting this sweep today and if it fails i know they wanna do another one on my appt friday but if it dont work i dont fancy keep having my vadge poked around in so i might decline it friday.... depends on how uncomfortable this 1 is! WHY COULD MY BOY JUST NOT ARRIVE ON TIME!!!!!


----------



## rubyrose

Well girls all I can say is :cry: 

Have really hit rock bottom now.

Went to that stupid pointless appointment and was told i had to have the sweep done at the hospital because of my epilepsy. My consultant is lovely and that last time i saw him at 15 weeks he said i only ever needed to go there if i had a seizure during pregnancy so i know he wont be too happy me being referred there when other women who've had seizures throughout their pregnancy could be having an appointment. 

As well baby has dis engaged apparentely. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I woudnt ceven care infact i wanted him to so i could get relief but i have NO RELIEF!! I feel worse!! Pressure is 24/7 and worse than what it was when i've been told its 2/5... also midwife described him as "nice size" which i am taking as huge! I was a big baby to and im dreading it all now.

I have just had enough girls.... i feel so guilty as earlier i just felt so dis attached from hubby and the baby, almost pissed off at him and i know its stupid his a baby he cant help it but i really broke down. I was walking home after being told my baby ws sitting on my pelvic brim apparentely (4/5) and all i could feel was a bowling ball between my legs, pain and i needed to wee. 

The mw said i couldask tomorrow if they could bring the induction forward and they might because of the epilepsy like i could say im not getting enough sleep due to pain and worried it will bring on my seizures as sleep is a trigger to mine.. im just gonna be honest with him and say the last five weeks have been hell and i cant take anymore :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: this is exactly how I feel right now....I am thinking of asking if they can bring my induction forward as I cant cope....I am worried I wont bond with JT etc etc I get mad and upset and everything you described!! I am so sorry it went so badly they couold have told you before you arrived :hugs: I wish you lived near me then we could give each other a real :hug:


----------



## rubyrose

Big :hugs: to you Jai Jai. I know what you mean i am worried it will effect our bonding as i just feel like a bitter miserable old cow. :( Just seems like everything is going backwards for us hey? xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh backwards totally :( oh well! we will have them this time next week :yipee:


----------



## Shiv

Big hugs for RR and Jai Jai - hang on in there girls. I am so sorry you are still waiting and I bet things seem really crap right now - but you will both be great mum's and your LO's are lucky to have such lovely mummies so keenly waiting for their arrival. Not long now!

Has OC gone in now?

Congrats Kim


----------



## rubyrose

Shiv - no updates on fb from OC so maybe shes delivering as we speak?! :)

Jai - Yep thank god for that... wont be doing this for another 10 years at least lol. Archies gonna have some lonely christmasses LOL


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i know the only thing I am clinging on to! she said she was going in.....but not sure what time, but she went in i know that much...

Thanks Shiv

You know about an hr or so ago I had the most incredible pain in my tummy low down then spread all over i almost cried it lasted for a couple mins max and was awful - i was hoping for some more like that :haha: but nothing, thought it could be the start of something :haha: dam luck it wasn't :(


----------



## rubyrose

Jai Jai - I had that the other night!! It was so bad I kneeled over and had to breathe through it, hubby was running to the hospital bag! Then it stopped! :'( Do we have the naughtiest babies or what lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i was hanging over the sofa and then was on the stairs on all fours as was only position that helped and now nothing :shrug: goodness me!! I must be havin a boy too :haha:


----------



## rubyrose

Lol  Well i would of known this was a boy by now if i hadnt found out cause his bloody LATE like his dad is all the flippin time!!! lol xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Ladies!
Ruby and Jai-Jai, I'm so sorry you have not met your babies yet! I can only imagine what you two are going through mentally, emotionally, and physically. September 2...won't be long now!!!

I wanted to annouce the birth of my baby boy...Raymond the V, born August 26 at 5:27 pm. He was 7lbs. 1 oz. and 19 inches. He is my little peanut. Everyone kept telling me that he was going to be so big, and he's not big at all! I truly have been blessed.

I will write a birth story later...after my nap! Sleep when the baby's sleeping right? :)


----------



## smith87999

Thinking of you girls... hope your LO come soon... it will be amazing...:hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Congrats to you dimples. 


Well i am well and truly pissed off with my "husband" at the moment. As you girls know I've had a really shit day, my pregnancy is not progressing but going backwards and I'm fed up. After the crap midwife appointment my husband went to his friends house (which I don't mind at all, we've always been respective of each other's own lives) but that was at 1.30pm - 2.00pm and his still not home. I am fed up because I need him here with me and his not budging and coming back and I think thats a long time to be out when he knows how miserable I am. Usually I don't care and he stays out for ages and I appreciate the time but I need him now. Am I being unreasonable? 

I feel so angry at him now I don't even want to talk to him or for him to even come with me tomorrow to the consultant appointment. I gave him nothing but support yesterday when he'd had a bad day and i stayed with him and I get naff all in return! The annoying thing is his seeing this friend again on Friday so would it really hurt to come home after a few hours rather than EIGHT hours!!

Just ignore me i am fecking peed off with everyone at the moment.


----------



## Sam_Star

Here is my beautiful Elinor 
https://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww27/Mamfa84/Elinor.jpg
:dust: to you both xxxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cloud9: OMG Sam she is just beautiful.....stunningly perfectly gorgeous :cloud9: how is she getting on? how u feeling?? :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Well today is Thursday :shrug: was supposed to meet Natalie today for a coffee (she shares my due date also) but she had to cancel :hissy: she has gone into labour :hissy: :cry: :cry: I feel really low :cry: especially as last night I was having lots of tightenings had some pain and all through the night I kept having tightenings with period cramps - until 3.40 when I remember having last one (I slept poorly as kept dreaming about everyone going into labour, lola, anna everyone - bit annoying) sooo with these dreams I kept thitnking I am in labour in my dreams so it made me think I was even though everytime I got up for a wee - 9 times - I told myself not to think it and not to get hopes up...well I obviously did, was gutted this morning and then got that text at 7.20 :cry: so been up ever since feeling like poo!

I just wish that I could go naturally :cry: I know I will most likely be holding JT by Sunday but thats not definite it may take longer...I am scared! I just want things to happen by themselves :cry:

So I have nothing to do today except mope about :shrug: oh the joy!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Awwwww Jen im so sorry that your feeling so down, i'm constantly thinking of you and RR hoping that today is the day so lots of :dust: to you x x x x x
Me and Elinor are doing really well she is having her breathing tube out today so i may get to hear her voice :cloud9:


----------



## rubyrose

Hi all,

I've been to the hospital. My blood pressure was high, 155/105 and 140/190 on two seperate readings and I've got protein in my urine so doctor is saying I've developed pre eclampsia. :( The sweep went well, he said my cervix was very soft and I would go into labour within 48 hours, most likely 24... but he doesn't want to leave it as my BP is so high so I'm going int today.

Just getting my bags together, having a bath and a cuppa then i'm going into have my waters broken. I am very scared, I've never seen my BP that high before and I can't have my pool birth so i am gutted. 30 mins after my waters are broken they are puttin gin a canula of picotin.

I hope you girls are ok and jai jai, hold on, sending you lots of labour dust and thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

:shock: Ruby good luck hun i hope all goes well x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

good luck, Ruby, thinking of you and hoping it goes well. so sorry about the PE and induction but think of the end result, he WILL be worth it. :hug:

and Jai :hugs: - I saw your induction thread, but fx things will happen by themself in the next couple of days... keep hoping, you never know, things can change so quickly and if you are already a little dilated your body has got started on its own, maybe it'll just need a wee push for it to get going properly. I understand the moping. But it's not going on past the weekend... even if it takes a little bit once you go in, at least you're doing something. The waiting around is the killer. 

Sam - Elinor is absolutely gorgeous, what a little beauty! So happy to hear she is to have her breathing tube out! I bet you'll never be tired of hearing her scream. :hugs: How are you coping? Did they find you a room or are you having to travel in each day?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good Luck RR can I PM you my number so you can keep me updated?? I would like to be able to go through this with you if you dont mind and find out how it feels?? :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks MJ :hugs: I can't believe I am the last one though :cry:

Ruby I hope it goes smoothly for you, will be thinking of you all day :hugs: sorry you have PE - is that why you feel pressure? keep positive and relax :hugs:

Sam - amazing news about Elinor simply amazing :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

Thanks girls im so happy at the moment and i know that we still have some rocky times ahead with her heart surgery but im daring to let myself dream about bringing her home!
Im still travelling everyday to see her but im allowed to change her nappy while im there and with a little luck i will get another cuddle soon so fingers crossed!!!!
Think positive Jenna hun its working for me xxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks hunny :D you are such a rock!! I am pleased ytou get to see her everyday!! Any news on the accomodation?


----------



## Sam_Star

Im on a very long list apparently so i wont hold my breath!


----------



## rubyrose

Hi all thanks fo all your messages, I am leaving in ten mins just getting my last bits together... been having cramps since sweep so i think it will go on its own once my waters have broken fingers crossed!

Hope you are all well and thinking of you jai jai xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

well I am thinking of you Sam :hugs: shame I dont have a spare room here you could stay with me I think I am closer than you are there in the diff? xx


----------



## Shiv

Oh good luck RR - hope it is all going well for you.

Sam - ELinor is gorgeous - she has beautiful eyes and looks so alert! 

Jai Jai - hang on in there honey x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Shiv :hugs: I am trying :rofl: 2 more sleeps til eviction!!! :dance:


----------



## jelr

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on but between the anemia and I got an infection in my womb from my waters being gone so long I have just been wiped and dont have much time after looking after Natasha. I have only read over the last few posts and see that only you Jai Jai and Ruby are left - I know you too must be going up the walls and hope that you are both okay.

Just wanted to pop by and say hi and to wish you luck as I think I have read that you are both being induced. Hope it goes well for you both and hope to see you over in the Lions club if I ever get there myself - haven't had a minute to post there at all.

:hugs: to you both. Xx

Samstar: Elinor is only gorgeous :hugs: to you too, hope all the surgeries go well honey. She is a strong little one like her mam. Xx


----------



## Pippin

Not long now Jai_Jai you must be super excited. Maybe you'll. Go into labour tonight though :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Rr good luck hon but I guess you are well on your way now if not with lo. Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Pips :hugs: I keep dreaming I am in labour as having a lot of BH the last 2 nights and its soooo annoying as I am not sleeping properly at all :rofl: I am so nervous about tomorrow!! 

I text Ruby last night but have not heard anything :shrug: so not sure what stage she is at, but I know we are all thinking of her and sending positive vibes :hugs:


----------



## Aunty E

Good luck Jai! Hope to see you with us in a couple of days :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: thanks Aunty E....can't believe I have this thread all to myself :D


----------



## Pippin

Awww Jai_Jai you win the prize then I guess we have to think of something lovely for you. Try and get some sleep hon as you'll need it. That was the biggest killer for me and that was just from the labour not after with the little monkey himself. when do you go in?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: a prize!!! Maybe Shadow can make me a special badge for my siggy :D

I go in for 3pm tomorrow (all being well) I have to call at 2 to make sure they have room *sigh* If they do not I will go chicken oriental at them!!! :rofl:

Good thing is if I can labour from gel and waters breaking alone (which mw hopes as already dilated with soft cervix and baby is 2/5 palapal sp?) I will be allowed my water birth :yipee: - should the pool be available!!! I am soooooo blimming happy, hope it goes my way, fingers crossed ladies!!! 

I will be texting HoneySunshine and I know she will be updating my journal (link is in my sig) so if you wanna keep an eye on my progression feel free to have a look in there :D

Love and :hugs: to all of you and thank you for being so supportive to the last August Mummy :D


----------



## Pippin

Ohhhh 3pm I'll have a look hon and I'll be preying they have room. I'm sure they will. When I went in there was two of us for 11 rooms. Mw didn't know what to do with themselves. Good luck. Not that you'll need it but I really hope you'll get your water birth. I have guests tomorrow so this will be my last chance to say good luck. I'll pop on line when I can. XXXXXXX :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

And the soggy is a great idea for you. Last remaining August Mummy badge of honour!! We must ask her. Xxxx


----------



## jaseXmels

I had my little emma adore on 8-31-09
here she is..........


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/Xzero/baby%20emma/babyemma.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

what a beautiful baby! congratulations!!

I see on Facebook that OC's baby boy is here! Congratulations, my dear! So happy for you all. :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

GOOD LUCK Jai_Jai!!! Really hope things go well for you today my darling, you've been sooooo patient!! We can't WAIT to have you with us in Lion Cubs and to meet your little Jelly Tot!

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Blank1.gif

:kiss:

xxxx


----------



## Shiv

Good luck Jai Jai - you'll have your baby soon! yipee!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Good luvk Jen hun cant wait to hear of JT's arrival xxxx


----------



## smith87999

It will be any time now... can't wait... hang in there....:hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Hi girls,

I am so sorry I never updated. Had the labour from hell though it was short. 

First of all I had that sweep that day but routine urine showed protein + 1 and BP was 155/105 and I am already high risk because of epilepsy so they wanted o induce me that day. They give me the sweep let me go home collect my things and I was having back pains after the sweep but thought nothing of it. Anyway when I returned got into my nightie and got an internal and I was already 5cm dilated! :sleep: I hadn't realsed LOL. 

I then had my waters broken, doesn't hurt, feels like you wet yourself and contractions started for me getting a little painful but nothing unbearable. I lasted till 9 cm on gas and air. I went from 5 cm to 9cm in like half hour or something... my total labour in my notes says 2:25! :wacko:

Anyway so i hit that 9cm and by this point they had put a drip on as well of oxytocin so my contractions were strong i was screaming in pain and couldnt even pant on gas and air at this point... I screamed swear words and and told them i needed to push and they said I could but babys head would NOT budge at 2+ station. They put in my notes materal exhaustation but i was pushing with all my might. In the end they got the ventouse out so i had to be cut but the it got scary...

Soon after he was delivered literally blood gushed out of me, over 2L and all i heard was ringing and was suddenly surrounded by 10000 doctors jabbing needles here there and every where sand shoving stuff up me vadge (id had an episiotimy to) 

Poor hubby was holding my precious son Archie scared for me and I was terrified... blood was everywhere was sure i would need a transfusion...

So i had a post partum hemorage basically and my iron levels went from 13.7 to 8.7 so yeah.. they decided not to do it though and I am very weak but can move about and am on iron supplements now. Lucky i am not having trouble passing water after catherter or stools i just hold wet tissue over them whilst i do the deed and give it a clean after. 

So thats why i was not in touch with jai jai it went so quick and i was dumped in HDU after couldnt even turn in bed was just awful... i so wanted to hold my son and cuddle him but i had zilch strenth... next day i felt a lot better as they put me on a drip overnight (i had three bagsof whatever this stuff was) wasn't blood but it got my BP back up (which had dropped after losing blood) soi felt more human in the morning, albiet, sore from the episiotomy. 

Anyway... here is the precious one... He was born on the 3rd of September at 18.10pm and weighed 8lbs 6oz...

Will upload pic late rgoing slow lol


----------



## Sam_Star

Wow Ruby that sounds horrible kinda like my first sons birth i really feel for you hun xxx
Worth it though aren't they?? 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubyrose

Yeah thanks hon!  Gonna re size photos tomorrow and upload he is gorgeous! 

GOOD LUCK TO JAI JAI!!! xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Ruby, that's quite a scary birth story!! You poor thing, I hope you're getting a bit stronger now and that your little man is worth it all!! Lion Cubs invitation coming your way sweetie, but take your time with everything, and get yourself strong and well again!

:hugs:
Shadow x x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

Congratulations, Ruby! What a scary experience though - rest up and regain your strength. What these babies put us through, eh!

I was reading Jai's preg. journal and it seems her induction yesterday was cancelled, hospital too busy. :hissy: I'm sorry, sweetie, hopefully things are moving now... can't wait to hear all about baby JT.


----------



## Kim T

Congratulations RubyRose.. Sorry to hear that you had such a scary time. All worth it in the end though ay.
Hope you are feeling a little better and a little less sore.

Lots of love
:hugs:


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks girls, Archie makes it all worth it  Hope everything is ok with jai jai x


----------



## smith87999

Where is Jai Jai... is she having her baby... I sure hope so... thinking of you...:hugs:


----------



## smith87999

Ruby... sorry you had such a rough time... glad that LO is here finally... and you are both okay... :wohoo:


----------



## Sam_Star

*JAI_JAI HAD A LITTLE GIRL 8LB 15OZ*
Congratulations sweetie cant wait to read your birth story and see some pics!!!!


----------



## rubyrose

Wow congrats jai jai cant wait to read the story she waited so long xx


----------



## ShadowRat

:bunny: :yipee: WOOHOO!!!! A girl!!!! She must be over the moon, can't wait to hear what they name her and see pics!!! :yipee: :bunny:


----------



## Kimberly28

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! YAY JAI JAI!!!!! CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS HUNNY!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy: :bunny: :yipee: Hehehe! Ok I'll quit on the emotes. :haha: So happy for you Jai Jai and I can't wait to hear the story and see pics of your beautiful little princess! :thumbup: Oh and find out her name too of course. :flow: Take care hun and I hope you have an easy recovery. :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Congrats Jai Jai and Ruby - Is that all of us now???

So happy for you guys that the wait is all over. :hugs: Xx


----------



## rivanprincess

Hi everyone. I have been following this thread throughout just not much of a poster. Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know that my beautiful daughter Makayla Paris was born September 3 at 1157am weighing 7lbs 15oz. She was a stubborn one being 8 days late! But I had a pretty quick labour, only 6 hours from first contraction to delivery! I hope everyone is doing good with their little ones!


----------



## bun-in-oven

oh i miss this thread!:(


----------



## Sam_Star

Me too!! And i miss my bump!


----------



## bun-in-oven

yeah!!! makes me sad! :(


----------



## Vici

I still miss my bump soooooo bad:-( and despite the worst pregnancy I miss it all xx


----------



## augustbaby09

Feels weird....not being pregnant.Even with me having been 13 days overdue and having a horrible labour - now having problems with stitches etc (4 weeks later!) i still miss coming on here lots and having the excitement of having not met my little one.

Mind you though having her infront of me is the best thing in the world :) xx


----------



## bun-in-oven

i agree its fantastic having them here, just the same as the excitement finding out your pregnant, scans etc..... its soooo exciting but also sooooo worrying im desperate for another and then thats IT!!! i think alot of you ladies will be getting VERY broody VERY soon too!! x


----------



## Sam_Star

NOPE not me i couldn't wait to get back on the pill! 
The worst part is i definately wanted another baby and even though i could barely walk towards the end i would do the physical side again but worrying that i would have another baby with a defect is just putting me off big time!! I dont think i could do this again let alone have another baby go through surgery its just too hard :(
Im even considering getting sterilised!!


----------



## rubyrose

Well no more for me at the mo... losing all that blood, high BP, pelvic pain... Archie is well worth it but again i am not so sure! I dont miss the bump either lolx


----------



## Jai_Jai

i miss my bump LOADS and although have to wait 3yrs until we can TTC I can't wait to be preg again and look forward to it....but I do agree having them here is just magical xxx


----------



## bun-in-oven

this thread is like my 1st home!! :(


----------

